# Have a Good Weekend - NEW



## Abo Fares (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

حقيقةً زملائي موضوعنا هذا خارج عن الجو الهندسي نوعاً ما..

أهدافه الأساسية:
1- الترويح عن النفس في عطلة نهاية الأسبوع، والخروج بعض الشيء من ضغوطات العمل.
2- تقوية علاقات الصداقة والتقارب والتآلف بين أعضاء ملتقى الهندسة المدنية.
3- استيعاب كافة المشاركات المتعلقة بالموضوع، وبالتالي حصولنا على موضوع واحد شامل، بدلاً من تكرر المواضيع الخارجة عن المواضيع، ليحافظ الملتقى على طابعه الهندسي.

شروط المشاركة في الموضوع:
1- تجنب ذكر اسم أي شعب من الشعوب، والاكتفاء بقول (أحدهم) مثلاً.
2- تجنب ذكر الكلمات والصفات السيئة غير المحبذة، والاكتفاء بقول (غبي) مثلاً.
3- تجنب التعرض بسوء لأي جهة كانت سواء شخص أو توجه أو منطقة.. إلخ.
4- تجنب وضع المشاركات السياسية.
5- تجنب وضع مواضيع المذاهب الدينية والاختلاف فيما بينها.

لمشرفي القسم كامل الصلاحية بحذف أو تعديل أي مشاركة مخالفة دون الرجوع لصاحب المشاركة. 

شكر خاص للزملاء: م. حسان - م. محيي - م. محمد زايد - م. بشر - م. أيمن - م. سامر - م. أبو جمانة المصري - م. العبقرية، على مشاركاتهم في الموضوع السابق المشابه والذي تم تحديثه بهذا الموضوع..

مع تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*أول مشاركة *

*أحدهم أحب أن يصنع خلطة سرية للتخلص من النمل:* ​ 




*( أخلط قطع رخام صغيرة مع فلفل أسود وسكر )* ​ 





*يأتي النمل ليأكل السكر*​ 

*فيعطس من رائحة الفلفل*​ 

*فيرتطم رأسه بالرخام...... فيموت* ​


----------



## Abo Fares (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*Difference between Boys n Girls*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

م ابو الحلول / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشكور جدا يا مشرفنا -م ابو الحلول - علي عودة الموضوع الشيق في ثوب جديد يتوافق مع توجهات المنتدي وعلي راي المهندس الفاضل حسان - انت قدها وقدود - واعانك الله ووفقك لما فيه الخير ان شاء الله 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## Abo Fares (18 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> م ابو الحلول / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مشكور جدا يا مشرفنا -م ابو الحلول - علي عودة الموضوع الشيق في ثوب جديد يتوافق مع توجهات المنتدي وعلي راي المهندس الفاضل حسان - انت قدها وقدود - واعانك الله ووفقك لما فيه الخير ان شاء الله
> 
> ...


 
العفو م. محيي.. واجبنا 

بارك الله فيك..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

[font=tahoma, New York, Times, Serif]*معلقة عنترة بن شداد الكمبيوترجي
*​

[font=tahoma, New York, Times, Serif]هَل غَادَرَ الأَخِـلاءُ منْ مَسِنْجـَرٍ أمْ هَل دَخلــتُ بوقتٍ متأخرِ
[/font]​[font=tahoma, New York, Times, Serif]
يا فورويرداتُ عبلةَ بالإنبُكْسِ تَكَلَمِي وعِمِي سَلاماً يا إيميلاتُ وتَوَقرّي

فَوقفتُ على مَوقِعها مُتَصَفِحِي وكَأنهُ جُوجِل لأَقْضِــيَ حَاجَةَ المُتَبَحِرِ


وتحِلُ عَبْلَةُ عَلى اليَـاهُو بَينَمــا صَحبُنا على الإمْ إسْ إنْ مَسِـنْجَرِ

حُيْيِتَ مِن كُمــبيوتَرٍ تَقَادَم عَهدُه أقوى وأسرَعَ بَعدَ زِيـادةِ المِمْوري


الشاعر​​هو عنترة بن شداد الكمبيوترحي من أشهر شعراء العصر الكمبيوترجي الذهبي، عرف بقصائده عن البطولة والحب والبرمجة والشطارة ، ومن أشهر قصائده هذه القصيدة التي أوردنا مطلعها، وهي إحدى المعلقات. والمعلقات قصائد من أجود الشعر العربي 
، وقد اختلف في سبب تسميتها بالمعلقات، قيل لجودتها تعلق بالنفوس وقيل لأنها علقت في أشهر المواقع .... وقيل لأنها أول ما جمعت جمعت في موقع المعلق فنسبت إليه فسميت المعلقات. وقيل لأنها تعلق في الأقراص الصلبة (هارد ديسك) لكثرة تخزينها في كمبيوترات العرب

بين يدي القصيدة

هل غادر الأخـــلاء من مسنجرٍ أم هل دخلت بوقت متأخرٍ

كما جرت عادة الشعراء في العصر الكمبيوترجي الأول، بدأ شاعرنا عنترة بن شداد 
الكمبيوترجي معلقته المعروفة بوقفته على أطلال الاتصال مع محبوبته، فقد جرت 
عادة الشعراء في هذا العصر على وصف الهاتف والمسنجر وال***** وغيرها من ادوات 
الاتصال الشائعة في تلك الحقبة.

والمسنجر: جاء في لسان الكمبوترجيين لابن عباس 
باب الميم: المسنجر: ساحة يلتقي فيها المعارف، وقيل كلمة أصلها أعجمي، وتقول 
العرب دخل على المسنجر أي ظهر أون لاين، وذهب عن المسنجر أي صار أوف لاين.

في هذا البيت يرسم الشاعر مشهدا حيا له وقد دخل على المسنجر فلم يجد محبوبته أون 
لاين. فتسارع إلى نفسه الألم والحسرة، وأخذ يتسائل أترى الاحبة قد غادروا 
المسنجر فلم يعودوا يأتونه أم أنه هو الملام لأنه تأخر في الدخول. وفي هذا 
البيت نكته إذ أن الشاعر لم يجعل حظر المحبوب له ممكنا لما يعلم من حبه له .​
يا فورويردات عبلة بالانبكس تكلمي وعمي سلاما يا *****ات واسلمي

الفورورد هو الرسالة اذا قدمها مستلمها إلى غيره هكذا وردت في الدرر الغاليات 
في كشف المصطلحات لابن دودين، وقد كان العربي يقوم بتقديم الرسائل المتميزة 
إلى رفقائه.
والانبكس: البريد الوارد. في البيت الثاني يكمل الشاعر الصورة 
التي رسمها في البيت الأول فهو قد فتح ال***** ليجد فورويردات من محبوبته. فلم 
يقم بحذفها بل تمنى ان تبقى ال*****ات سالمة .

فوقفت على موقعها متصفحي وكأنه جوجل لأقضي حاجة المتبحر

المتصفح هو الاداة تجوب بصاحبها الانترنت. وجوجل اسم لموقع شهير تعرفه العرب 
والعجم. صور الشاعر في هذا البيت وقوفه على موقع حبيبته بوقوف المتبحر في 
الانترنت على موقع الجوجل. وموقع الجوجل هذا من أشهر المواقع، حتى قيل أنه كان 
يفوق سوق عكاظ شهرة. وقد اختلف النقاد في مقصود الشاعر من قوله: موقعها، فمن 
المعروف أن قبائل العرب كانت تصنع لأبنائها مواقع، ولم يُعرف عنها أنها كانت 
تصنع مواقع لبناتها. لذلك يكاد يجمع النقاد أن المقصود إنما هو البروفايل وهو 
موقع صغير ذو ارتباط بالمسنجر يُصنع لمن شاء من مرتاديه ذكورا واناثا .

تحل عبلة على اليـاهو بينمـــا صحبنا على الإم إس أن مسنجر

****** والام اس ان اسماء للمسنجر. ما زال الشاعر في وصف اطلال الاتصال 
بمحبوبته، وفي هذا البيت اشارة إلى ما يلاقيه الشاعر من اشكالات في التواصل مع 
صحبه ومحبوبته. إذ إنهم يستخدمون وسائل اتصال مختلفة بينما كمبيوتر الشاعر لا 
يكاد يقوى على تشغيل الكثير من البرامج كما سيأتي .
حييت من كمــبيوتر تقادم عهده أقوى وأسرع بعد زيادة المموري
الكمبيوتر: الراحلة، المموري: الذاكرة المؤقتة. وبعد وصف اطلال الاتصال​​
[/font]​[/font]


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

القناعه كنز لا يتحطم

http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/658/33025170lv0.jpg


----------



## حسان2 (18 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

عندى ليكم اليوم مجموعة امثال

انتجتها عقول مستخدمى الكومبيوتر والنت 

امثال عهد الكمبيوتر: 
- القرد في عين امه بيل جيتس. 
- اللي على راسه bad sectors يحسس عليها. 
- لو لك عند الكلب حاجة...قول له يا webmaster . 
- يا دار ما دخلك virus . 
- ديسكك حصانك...ان صنته صانك. 
- المكتوب على الديسك...لازم يشوفه الهيد. 
- الكمبيوتر اللي فيه هاردين....يشتغل عليه اتنين. 
- ابن الهاكر كراكر. 
- ما اسخم من دوس الا ويندوز. 
- المهنج حجته معاه. 
- اللي ما عندوش fire wall ما يحدفش الناس trojans . 
- الديسك اللي يوجعك...فرمته. 
- السيرفر اللي من غير security يعلم ال hacking . 
- لا تعايرني و لا اعايرك...ده الويندوز قارفني وقارفك. 
- فلان وفلان كارتين في slot. 
- ادي جهازك للصيانة ولو اتسرق نصه. 
- كل برنامج وله كراك.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بخل وراثي ....!!!!

 يحكى أن أحدهم نزل ضيفاً على صديق له من البخلاء ​وما أن وصل الضيف حتى نادى البخيل ابنه
وقال له: يا ولد عندنا ضيف عزيز على قلبي فاذهب واشترى لنا
نصف كيلو لحم من أحسن لحم.
ذهب الولد وبعد مدة عاد ولم يشترى شيئاً
فسأله أبوه: أين اللحم؟ 
فقال الولد: ذهبت إلى الجزار
وقلت له: أعطنا أحسن ما عندك من لحم. 
فقال الجزار: سأعطيك لحماً كأنه الزبد.
قلت لنفسي : إذا كان كذلك فلماذا لا أشتري الزبد بدل اللحم.
فذهبت إلى البقال
وقلت له: أعطنا أحسن ما عندك من الزبد. 
فقال: أعطيك زبداً كأنه العسل. 
فقلت: إذا كان الأمر كذلك فالأفضل أن أشتري عسلاً
فذهبت إلى بائع العسل
وقلت: أعطنا أحسن ما عندك من العسل.
فقال الرجل: أعطيك «عسلاً» كأنه الماء الصافي
فقلت لنفسي: إذا كان الأمر كذلك، فعندنا ماء صافٍ في البيت. 
وهكذا عدت دون أن أشتري شيئاً. 
قال الأب: يالك من صبي شاطر. ولكن فاتك شيء. 
لقد استهلكت حذاءك بالجري من دكانٍ إلى دكان.
فأجاب الابن : لا يا أبي.. أنا لبست حذاء الضيف!!​


----------



## Abo Fares (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*Only in.......*


----------



## حسان2 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*A Teacher lecturing on population -In India after Every 10 sec a woman gives birth to a kid.
A boy stands up - They must find & stop her

~~~~~~~~~
Husband asks, Do you know the meaning of "WIFE."
It means...Without Information Fighting Every time!
WIFE says No, it means - With Idiot for Ever
*​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
وتحياني لاخوانب الاحبة .. وشاكر لك جزيل الشكر اخي م.ابو الحلول على اعادة الموضوع الذي انا شخصيا" اجد فيه متنفسا لي في نهاية كل اسبوع .. 
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (18 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> وتحياني لاخوانب الاحبة .. وشاكر لك جزيل الشكر اخي م.ابو الحلول على اعادة الموضوع الذي انا شخصيا" اجد فيه متنفسا لي في نهاية كل اسبوع ..
> وتقبلوا تحياتي


 
العفو م. محمد زايد.. واجبنا


----------



## Abo Fares (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين ياجماعة.. ومشكور م. يحيى، إنت أكتر واحد مستعد  

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكورين ياجماعة.. ومشكور _م. يحيى،_ إنت أكتر واحد مستعد
> 
> مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


 
مين المهندس يحيي ده يا م ابو الحلول - :7:- ولا مسئوليات الاشراف بدأت تشتغل وبكرة المهندس حسان يبقي المهندس حسن والمهندس محمد زايد يبقي م محمد زيد وم سالدان يبقي سعدان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعطيك العافيه ويعينك علي الوضع والمسئوليات الجديده يا مشرفنا العزيز :7:

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*مستقبل خدمة* *العملاء**
**ذات مرة أراد رجل أن يتصل بمحل بيتزا* *ليطلب خدمة التوصيل للمنازل فرد* *
**عليه موظف استقبال الطلبات ودار الحوار* *كالتالي**

**الموظف: نشكركم على اتصالكم ببيتزا هَت، تحت أمر* *حضرتك يا أفندم**

*​*الزبون: هل أستطيع أن أطلب* *الآن؟**
**
**الموظف: هل لي أن أعرف رقم كارتك الائتماني* *أولاً؟*​*
**الزبون: حسناً.... لحظة واحدة.. إنه* *6984554610**
**
**الموظف: حسناً**.. **إنك.. السيد عمرو وتتصل من العنوان 22 شارع نبيل* *
**الوقاد بمنطقة مصر* *الجديدة بالقاهرة ورقم تليفون منزلك* *02080942366* *
**وتليفون عملك* *02076452302* *ورقم تليفونك المحمول* *07926612566**، فمن أي* *
**منهم تتصل الآن يا سيدي؟**
**الزبون: من المنزل!.. كيف استطعت* *أن تحصل على كل هذه الأرقام وكل هذه* *
**المعلومات؟**
**
**الموظف: إنه النظام الجديد الذي* *أضفناه بالشركة*​*
**الزبون: حسناً إنني أريد بيتزا سي فود من* *فضلك**
**
**الموظف: إنها ليست فكرة جيدة يا* *سيدي*​*
**الزبون: لماذا؟**

**الموظف: من بطاقتك الصحية* *أمامي يتضح أنك لديك ارتفاع في ضغط الدم* *
**وارتفاع في معدل* *الكوليسترول*​*
**الزبون: ماذا !!!.. ممم.. حسناً بماذا* *تنصحني؟**

**الموظف: أنصحك ببيتزا المشروم خفيفة الدسم وسوف* *تعجبك جدا*​*
**الزبون: لماذا تثق أنها* *ستعجبني**
**
**الموظف: لأنك استأجرت كتاباً اسمه: ألذ المأكولات* *المشروم.. من مكتبة* *
**الإسكندرية بالأسبوع الماضي*​*
**الزبون**: **حسناً حسناً يكفي هذا.. أعطني منها 3 حجم عائلي، كم* *ستتكلف؟**
**
**الموظف: اعتقد أن هذا العدد كافي لعائلتكم المكونة* *من 10 أفراد،* *
**المجموع 149.99 جنيه*​*
**الزبون: هل استطيع الدفع* *ببطاقة الائتمان*​*
**الموظف: للأسف الشديد لن تستطيع السداد* *بالائتمان ولابد أن تسدد* *
**المبلغ نقداً لأنك مديون للبنك بمبلغ 37220.55* *جنيه من أكتوبر الماضي* *
**غير القرض الأخير للشقة* *الجديدة*​*
**الزبون: حسناً سأذهب إلى الشارع المجاور لمنزلي لماكينة الصراف* *الآلي* *
**وأسحب منها المبلغ حالما يصل فتى توصيل الطلبات من* *عندكم**
**
**الموظف: لن تستطيع يا سيدي لأنه وفقاً للحسابات فإنك* *اليوم قد سحبت* *
**الحد الأقصى المسموح به في اليوم ولن تتكمن من السحب حتى* *الغد*​*
**الزبون: لا عليك، فقط أرسل البيتزا وأنا سأدفعها نقداً، كم الوقت* *
**اللازم حتى تصلني البيتزا من عندكم*​*
**الموظف**: **حوالي 45 دقيقة يا سيدي، ولكن إذا كنت لن تستطيع الانتظار* *
**يمكنك أن* *تأتي لأخذها بسيارتك الجيب البيضاء الجديدة**

*​*الزبون**: **ماذا؟؟؟؟؟**
**
**الموظف: وفقاً للتفاصيل الموجودة لدى على نظام* *الكمبيوتر فإنك قد* *
**اشتريت سيارة شيروكي جيب بيضاء، ورقم الشاسية** .......1223 **ورقم الرخصة* *
>>.......5426 **اليس كذلك* *سيدي؟*​*
**الزبون: انك سا.. وقـ.. سوف أنـ.. أيها* *الـ**
**
**الموظف: انتبه لكلامك يا سيدي فلا تنسى أنك لديك قضية* *بسبب أنك شتمت* *
**ضابط بألفاظ نابية بتاريخ 15 أغسطس** 2005**

*​*الزبون: ..........؟**
**
**الموظف: هل تريد شيئاً* *آخر يا سيدي؟*​*
**الزبون: لا شيء ، على كل حال ، ألن تعطيني الـ3زجاجات* *المياه الغازية* *
**المجانية مع البيتزا**
**
**الموظف**: **نحن عادة نفعل ذلك ولكن وفقاً لنظام الكمبيوتر يبدو أن عندك* *
**داء* *السكر**

*​*الزبون: من فضلك قم بإلغاء الطلب فإن زوجتي ستطبخ* *بنفسها**

*​


----------



## Abo Fares (19 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مين المهندس يحيي ده يا م ابو الحلول - :7:- ولا مسئوليات الاشراف بدأت تشتغل وبكرة المهندس حسان يبقي المهندس حسن والمهندس محمد زايد يبقي م محمد زيد وم سالدان يبقي سعدان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يعطيك العافيه ويعينك علي الوضع والمسئوليات الجديده يا مشرفنا العزيز :7:
> 
> _م محيي الدين محمــــد_


 
هههههههههههه حقك عليي م. محيي، بس والله إجاني مشوار غير متوقع مستعجل، وكتبت المشاركة عالسريع.. على كل حال فيك تعتبرها إحدى المواقف الظريفة مع الموضوع 

مع تحيـــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (19 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## مهندسة رضى (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مشاركات جميله بجد






شكرا ليكم جميعا .............

مشرفنا مهندس ابو الحلول ومهندس محى ومهندس حسان


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

في احد الايام اجتمع المال والعلم والشرف ودار بين الثلاثه الحوار التالي:




​

*** 
قال المالْ 
إن سحري على الناس عظيم .. 
وبريقي يجذب الصغير والكبير، 
بي تفرج الأزمات .. 
وفي غيابي تحل التعاسة والنكبات !

قال العلْم 
إنني أتعامل مع العقول .. 
وأعالج الأمور بالحكمة والمنطق والقوانين المدروسة! 
لا بالدرهم والدينار ! 
إنني في صراع مستمر من أجل الانسان ضد أعداء الانسانية 
الجهل والفقر والمرض. 

قال الشرف 
أما أنا فثمني غال ولا أُباع وأُشترى، 
من حرِص عليّ شرفتُه .. 
ومن فَرّطَ فيّ حَطمتُه وأذللته ! 

عندما أراد الثلاثة الإنصراف تساءلوا : كيف نتلاقى ؟ 

قال المال 
إن أردتم زيارتي يا أخواني فابحثوا عني في ذلك القصر العظيم. 

وقال العلم 
أما أنا فابحثوا عني في تلك الجامعة وفي مجالس الحكماء. 

ظل الشرف صامتاً 
فسألاه زميلاه لم لا تتكلم ؟؟؟؟ 

قال 
أما أنا فإن ذهبت فلن أعود​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا جايب لكم قصه تجنن الواحد بصراحه اترككم مع القصه 


كان هناك رجل يريد أن ينتحر فأوقفه رجل كبير بالسن وقال له:

لماذا تريد أن تنتحر..؟

فقال مشكلة عائلية معقدة..

فقال الشايب: لاتوجد مشكلة دون حل ، ماهي ؟

فقال الرجل: تزوجت سيدة أرملة ولها بنت وعندما شاهدها أبي 

أراد أن يتزوج بنت زوجتي الأرملة فأصبح أبي زوج بنتي 

وأصبحت أنا رحماً لأبي وعندما وضعت زوجتي صار الولد حفيد أبوي

وبما أن ولدي هو أخو زوجة أبوي التي هي بمثابة خالتي 

وصار ابني أيضاً خالي 

وعندما وضعت زوجة أبي ولداً صار أخي من أبي 

وفي نفس الوقت حفيدي 

لأنه حفيد زوجتي من بنتها .......

وبما أن زوجتي صارت جدة أخي فهي بالتالي جدتي 

وأنا حفيدها 

وكذا أُصبح زوج جدتي وحفيدها ولأنها جدة 

أخي فأنا أُصبح جد أخي وفي نفس الوقت 

أصبح جد نفسي وحفيد نفسي .. 

وهنا قاطعه الشايب 

وقال له: قف لابارك الله فيك*

* هيا بنا ننتحر معا*


*وماتو الاتنين دون حل المشكله*
*ياترى انت عندك حل للمشكله دي*
*ولا هتنتحر معاهم*
*تحياتي 

*​*
*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اثنين اغبياء كانوا مستقلين سيارة وصدموا شخص بالسيارة فقال السائق لزميله انزل شوفه مات ولا لأ .......... فنزل الزميل ووقف امام السياره قائلا لزميله السائق ارجع شويه ,,,,,,,,, واتجه الي اليمين و اطلع قدااااااااااام ,,,,,,,,,,, باااااااااااااااااس كده ماااااااااااااااااااااااات​


----------



## Abo Fares (25 سبتمبر 2008)

please go slow and see
the imagination of painter​ 






​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 

Human being are such small creatures, aren't they?​ 
so don't be too worried about everything,​ 
treasure every moment, do what you wish to do,​ 
broaden your view, broaden your mind,​ 
don't worry too much about things that are bothering you,​ 
always be happy to welcome the coming of the new day.... ​ 
always look at the brighter side of things​ 
AND ALWAYS DO REMEMBER THAT YOU ARE BEING OBSERVED BY ALLAH​


----------



## Abo Fares (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*Sports Humor*

SPORTS HUMOR​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​


----------



## Abo Fares (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*Crane Operator Required!! Any Applicant. lol*

Crane Operator Required!! Any Applicant. lol








APPLY IMMEDIATELY :19:​


----------



## Abo Fares (25 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## نور الجزائرية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*لقد نجح المقلب ........*

*سألوا أحدهم: تعمل ايه اذا صحيت من النوم قال**ارتاح شوية**.*
*أحد الأغبياء اتصل على مطعم وقال عندكو عشا.. قال العامل عندنا.. قال **الغبي: طب ليه ماعزمتونيش؟*​ 



*واحد ماسك علبة مسامير وقع مسمار واحد قام قله **يا واد أرجع ..باقلك **ارجع..والمسمار مش راضي..راح كب علبة المسامير كلها قال **جيبوووووووووووووه*​ 



*صرصارقال لصرصارة : تتزوجيني ؟ قالت اه بشرط تكتب البلاعة **باسمي*
*ثلاثة أغبياء راحو يسرقوا بنك الأول يسرق والثاني يغفل الحارس والثالث **ملقاش شغلة ... راح يبلغ عنهم*​ 


*أحد الأغبياء حلق شنبه واما دخل البيت على اهله قعد يضحك** ..**يقلهم تصدقو ماعرفتكوش*​ 


*أحدهم بقالــه 4 سنين ما تستحماش.......لمــا**رفعوا العمه عن راسه لقوا القمل يصلي الاستسقاء*​ 






*أحد الأغبياء يسأل شيخ:لمين المسجد ده**؟ قاله الشيخ لكل المسلمين,,قال الغبي طيب انا عاوز ابيع حصتي*​ 


*غبي رجع في كلامة خبط اللى وراه*​ 
*واحد سأل أحد الأغبياء : عندك أخوان.قال **الغبي:كتييييير . قال : أسماءهم ايه .قال الغبي:كلهم اسمهم محمد إلا خالد اسمو**عم*​ 




*مره ثنين أغبياء كانو نايمين في خيمه في الصحرا واحد قال النجوم بتدل علي**ايه قال الثاني ان في كواكب غير كوكبنا قال الاول لا ياغبي دا يدل ان سقف الخيمه **انسرق*​ 
*خمسة أغبياء تحدوا غطس.... أول واحد يطلع العشا عليه.........كلهم **ماتو**!!!!!!*​ 




*غبي محتار............ ......... هو مواعد وحده الساعه2 ولا مواعد** 2 **الساعه 1*​ 
*غبي بسال غبي آخر؟هو عمرو دياب اخو محمد فؤاد؟ .......... قاله لأ**.. **بس تشابه بالاسماء*​ 




*اثنين أغبياء قال الاول للتاني شايف الكتابه الي على الحيطة قال **الثاني شايف الكتابه بس مش شايف الحيطة*​ 

*.......*​ 
*اتنين أغبياء دخلوا صيدليه....الاول **قال الصيدلي..:ادينا اتنين شاورما..قاله دي صيدليه ومابنبيعش اكل ..رد الثاني **وقال:معليش يا دكتور اصله غبي .. اتنين طعمية**...*​ 




*واحد غبي راح السوق وسأل واحد **يبيع ارنب بكام الكلب دا قال له البياع دا ارنب مش كلب قال الغبي ما سألتكش انت**انا سألت الارنب*​ 

*غبي مش عارف ينام قال لصاحبه: مش عارف انام؟ قال له: عد**ل500 و يجيك النوم قام عد و لما وصل ل499 نعس قام غسل وشه وكمل**.*​ 



*.*​ 
*غبي فتح مستودع غاز فجر انبوبتين في نص البلد دعاية**.*​ 
*مدرب بيسأل **لاعب غبي تقدر تلف الملعب في اد ايه قاله في سجارتين**.*​ 






*الدكتور حب يعمل كشف على المجانين اللي **عنده فراح على العنبر ولقى المجانين قاعدين بيتنططوا على السراير فسأل ايه الموضوع **فقالو له: المجانين فاكرين نفسهم في حلة وهم درة فشار وقاعده بتطير، فلقى واحد قاعد **على سريره، فقال أكيد هادى عاقل... فسأله ليه انت قاعد قال: لأني لازق في قعر **الحلة*​ 
رمضان كريم على الجميع و ليلة قدر مباركة و دعاء مستجاب ان شاء الله 
اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عني ​ 
اختكم ابنة المليون شهيد​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رائحة الحذاء*

هل اشتكيت مرة من رائحة الحذاء لشخص قريب منك او بعيد ...؟؟؟ اقول عنكم بلا شك .اكييييدد ... 

بس لا هاي مختلفة ...شم .... قصدي شوف هالمقطع واحكيلي رايك ..

_http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/8950/1222402488.zip_​


----------



## حسان2 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*اهداء الى الأخت نور الجزائرية ترحيبا بها في عطلة نهاية السبوع*

*هل أنت مدير أم مهندس؟؟*


*يحكى أن رجلا كان يركب بالونا هوائيا لاحظ أنه قد ضل الطريق فهبط قليلا حتى اقترب من الأرض .. وإذ رأى سيدة في الأسفل نادى عليها بصوت عال : أريد أن أسألك سؤالا : لقد قطعت وعداً لأحد زملائي بأني سأقابله وتأخرت عن موعدي ساعة كاملة وأنا لا أعلم أين أنا يبدو أنني تهت .. فهل يمكنك أن تخبريني أين أنا الآن ؟ رفعت السيدة رأسها وأجابت : حسناً .. أنت الآن فعليا داخل بالون يعلو عن سطح الأرض 10 أمتار وجغرافياً أنت بين 40 و 41 درجة شمال عرض و 59 و 60 درجة غرب طول .. فصاح بها الرجل : ما هذا الذي تقولينه فأنا لم أفهم شيئاً ! .. فأجابت : انظر إلى المؤشرات الموجودة في البالون وستفهم فنظر الرجل ثم قال لها : حسنا هذه الأرقام موجودة بالفعل .. هل أنت مهندسة ؟ .. فأجابت : نعم .. كيف عرفت ؟ .. فرد قائلا : لأن المعلومات التي أخبرتني بها صحيحة ولكنها غير مفيدة فأنا لا أختبر قدراتك الهندسية إنما أريد أن أعرف أين أنا أرجوك ألا تستطيعين الإجابة عن هذه السؤال البسيط دون استعراض أو تظاهر بالذكاء ؟> > نظرت إليه السيدة وقالت : هل أنت مدير ؟ .. فأجابها الرجل : بالفعل كيف عرفت ؟ .. قالت : لأنك لا تعلم أين أنت ولا إلى أين أنت ذاهب ولأنك لم تصل مكانك إلا بفعل قليل من الهواء الساخن ولأنك قطعت وعداً على نفسك ولا تعلم كيف ستفي به ولأنك تتوقع ممن هم تحتك أن يطيعوك ويحلوا لك مشكلاتك 

*​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (26 سبتمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> *هل أنت مدير أم مهندس؟؟*​
> 
> 
> * هل أنت مهندسة ؟ .. فأجابت : نعم .. كيف عرفت ؟ .. فرد قائلا : لأن المعلومات التي أخبرتني بها صحيحة ولكنها غير مفيدة فأنا لا أختبر قدراتك الهندسية إنما أريد أن أعرف أين أنا أرجوك ألا تستطيعين الإجابة عن هذه السؤال البسيط دون استعراض أو تظاهر بالذكاء ؟> > *
> ...


 
تحياتي مهندس حسان .. والله لا اعلم يعتي التعليق على كونك مهندس .. مقبول نوعا ما ...اما على المدير ..!!!!
بس المؤلم انك تكون الاثنين سويا .. الله يسامحك ..هههههههه


----------



## حسان2 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> تحياتي مهندس حسان .. والله لا اعلم يعتي التعليق على كونك مهندس .. مقبول نوعا ما ...اما على المدير ..!!!!
> بس المؤلم انك تكون الاثنين سويا .. الله يسامحك ..هههههههه


أخي محمد زايد
أظن أن كلانا الاثنين معا , وفي المزح الواحد يبدأ بنفسه حتى يتقبل منه الاخرين
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> تحياتي مهندس حسان .. والله لا اعلم يعتي التعليق على كونك مهندس .. مقبول نوعا ما ...اما على المدير ..!!!!


 
بيني وبينك يا باشمهندس محمد كويس جدا ان المدير قدر يفهم انها مهندسه - الله يكون في عونه من المشاغل اللي في دماغه :75:هو المدير ها يعمل ايه ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ,,,,,,,,,, 

مشكور يا باشمهندس حسان

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (26 سبتمبر 2008)

> بيني وبينك يا باشمهندس محمد كويس جدا ان المدير قدر يفهم انها مهندسه


 
يا مهندس محي .. وهذه ايضا اسكثرتها عليه ...هههههههه


----------



## نور الجزائرية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*مجرَد ابتسامة لا اكثر .....فهل هدا صحيح ؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
ها انا في الموعد مع كل اخوتي و اخواتي في هدا الموضوع المملوء بالابتسامات لغاية العيد ........ايه رأيكم 
اخي محي الدين انا جبت لك نظرية شبيهة بالنظرية التي وضعت لكنها تحمَل المرأة فقط ثقل التسليح اما الرجل فنفذ مع عبر مقاومة التربة 
و اليكم النظرية 


_New Theory about Women :_​

_1. To find a woman you need time and money therefore:_​

_women = time x money ............ @_​

_2. " Time is money " so _​

_time = money ............ ......... [email protected]_​

_3. Therefore:_​

_women =money x money_​

_women = ( money )^2 ............ @_​

_4. "Money is the root of all problems "_​

_money = ( problems )^1/2 [email protected]_​

_5. Therefore:_​

_women = (problems)^2/ 2_​

_And the final conclusion is_​

_women = problems_​

_girls out there, this mail is just for fun,_​

_Now don't get angry and create any problem to prove that this _​اختكم ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## نور الجزائرية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر و اهداء*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لك الاخ حسان 2 على الهدية اعجبتني القصة و كيف كان الرد على المهندسة رغم ان ما فعلته الا لمساعدة داك المدير... لكن لعجرفته و تعوده على خدمة الآخرين له اراد اكثر فكان ردها ايضا في المستوى لعله يعتبر. 
قالت : لأنك لا تعلم أين أنت ولا إلى أين أنت ذاهب ولأنك لم تصل مكانك إلا بفعل قليل من الهواء الساخن ولأنك قطعت وعداً على نفسك ولا تعلم كيف ستفي به ولأنك تتوقع ممن هم تحتك أن يطيعوك ويحلوا لك مشكلاتك .
و انا بدوي اهديك هده الكلمات من طرائف العرب الاصيلة و انا متأكدة انها ستجعلك تبتسم ......انشاء الله 
و اهديها الى كل من هم لايزالوا غاضبي من المقلب ......
و اهديها لكل من يدخل الملتقى و يقرأ الموضوع .

الموت فرحاً
قيل لأعرابي : أتحب أن تموت امرأتك ؟ 
قال : لا 
قيل : ولم ؟ 
قال : أخاف أن أموت من الفرح ..​ 
أسماء الأقفال
التقى أعرابي بقوم فسألهم عن أسمائهم ، فقال الأول : 
اسمي وثيق ' 
وقال الثاني : اسمي ' ثابت ' 
وقال الثالث : اسمي ' شديد ' 
وقال الرابع : اسمي ' منيع ' 
فقال الأعرابي : 
ما أظن الأقفال صنعت إلا من أسمائكم​ 
قبَل يد زوجتك ..!!
واحد يقول لمن حوله أوصيكم خيراً بزوجاتكم ولنتفق أن
يقبل كل منا يد زوجته عندما يعود للمنزل ..!!
قال احدهم : ولكن انا لم اتزوج ..!!
قال له : إذاً قبل يدك وجه وظهر ...​ 

إيش ذنب الذين معك ؟
صلى أعرابي مع قوم ، فقرأ الإمام :
( قل ارأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا ) فقال الأعرابي : 
أهلكك الله وحدك ، إيش ذنب الذين معك ؟ فقطع القوم الصلاة من 
شدة الضحك .​ 
كأن أمه أرضعتك ....
حضر أعرابي إلى مائدة بعض الخلفاء ، فقدم جدي مشوي، فجعل 
الأعرابي يسرع في أكله منه. فقال له الخليفة : أراك تأكله بتشفي كأن 
أمه نطحتك ! فقال : أراك تشفق عليه كأن أمه أرضعتك !​ 
ليتها كانت القاضية .....
عاد أحد الأعراب نحويا ، فسأل عما يشكو . فقال النحوي : حمى
قاسيه، نارها حاميه ، منها الأعضاء واهية ، والعظام بالية . 
فقال الأعرابي : لا شفاك الله بعافية ، يا ليتها كانت القاضية ..​ 
خرق وترقيع ....
قيل لأعرابي : كيف أنت في دينك ؟ قال : أخرقه بالمعاصي
وأرقعه بالاستغفار ​ 

اختكم ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## حسان2 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> شكرا لك الاخ حسان 2 على الهدية اعجبتني القصة و كيف كان الرد على المهندسة رغم ان ما فعلته الا لمساعدة داك المدير... لكن لعجرفته و تعوده على خدمة الآخرين له اراد اكثر فكان ردها ايضا في المستوى لعله يعتبر.
> قالت : لأنك لا تعلم أين أنت ولا إلى أين أنت ذاهب ولأنك لم تصل مكانك إلا بفعل قليل من الهواء الساخن ولأنك قطعت وعداً على نفسك ولا تعلم كيف ستفي به ولأنك تتوقع ممن هم تحتك أن يطيعوك ويحلوا لك مشكلاتك .
> و انا بدوي اهديك هده الكلمات من طرائف العرب الاصيلة و انا متأكدة انها ستجعلك تبتسم ......انشاء الله
> ...


 
فعلا ضحكت من قلبي أخت نور نور الله عليك أيامك وكل عام وانتي وكل الأخوات والأخوة بخير


----------



## Abo Fares (29 سبتمبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> قبَل يد زوجتك ..!!
> واحد يقول لمن حوله أوصيكم خيراً بزوجاتكم ولنتفق أن
> يقبل كل منا يد زوجته عندما يعود للمنزل ..!!
> قال احدهم : ولكن انا لم اتزوج ..!!
> قال له : إذاً قبل يدك وجه وظهر ...​


 
إذاً هي نقطة في صالحنا أختي نور  

شكراً جزيلاً على المشاركة اللطيفة.. تقبلي تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*فن الرد*


*فن الرد الذي يجعل الاخرين يصمتون**

**يعتبر الجواب المسكت فن من الفنون .. وقيمته في فوريته وسرعته فهو* *يأتي كالقذيفة يسد فم السفيه** 
**وفي مايلي أمثلة على الجواب المسكت** :

**جواب الشهير برناردشو حين قال له كاتب مغرور:* *انا أفضل منك ،فإنك* *تكتب بحثا عن المال وانا اكتب* *بحثا عن الشرف** .. 
**فقال له برناردشو* *على الفور: صدقت،كل منا يبحث عما ينقصه** ..!!
**---------------------------------------------------------------**

**وسأل ثقيل بشار**[font=trebuchet
Ms] *​*بن برد قائلا : ماأعمى الله رجلا إلا عوضه فبماذا عوضك ؟**
**فقال بشار: بأن لاأرى امثالك** ...!!
**---------------------------------------------------------------*​

*
**قالت نجمة انجليزية للأديب الفرنسي هنري* *جانسون : انه لأمر مزعج فأنا لا أتمكن من ابقاء اظافري** 
**نظيفة في باريس** ... 
**فقال* *على الفور :لأنك تحكين نفسك كثيرا** ...!!
**---------------------------------------------------------------*​
*
**تزوج اعمى* *امرأة فقالت :لو رأيت بياضي وحسني لعجبت ،** 
**فقال** :**لو كنت كما* *تقولين ما تَرَكَكِ المبصرون لي** ..!!
**---------------------------------------------------------------**

**ويروى ان رجلا قال لإمرأته** : **ماخلق الله احب الي منك** ....
**فقالت : ولا ابغض الي منك** ! 
**فقال: الحمد لله* *لذي اولاني ماأحب وابتلاك بما تكرهين** ..!!
**---------------------------------------------------------------*​
*
**تشدقت امرأة امام صوفي (ارنو)* *بكثرة المعجبين بها وانهم يزعجونها ،**
**فقال صوفي** :**لكم هو سهل ابعادهم ايتها العزيزة ... ماعليك سوى ان تتكلمي** ..!!
**---------------------------------------------------------------**
*​



​[/font]


----------



## Abo Fares (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*حين نختلف مع شخص ما في الرأي‏*

*اقرأ معي بسرعة الجُمل المكتوبة في المثلثات *​ 


*



*​ 


*بالتأكيد أنّك لم تلاحظ أنّ كلمة (في) مكتوبة مرتين في كل جُملة .. أليس كذلك؟ *​ 


*هل تعرف ماذا حدث؟​*​




*إنّه طبقاً لخبراتك السابقة .. فقد تمت برمجة عقلك أنّ كلمة ( في ) *​ 


*لا تـُكتب سوى مرة واحدة في الجملة.. لذلك لم يرها عقلك *​ 


*وجعلك ترى الجملة ( في ضوء تجاربك السابقة ) لا كما يجب أن تراها ! *​ 


*ماذا يعني هذا الكلام؟ *​ 


*القصد من هذه الأمثلة هو التوضيح أننا نرى العالم طبقا لبرمجتنا السابقة فقط .. لا كما يجب أن نراه..نحن لا نرى الحقيقة إلاّ من خلال تجاربنا نحن !! *​ 

*أختلف معك *​ 

*حين نختلف مع شخص ما في الرأي، يتمسّك كلٌّ منا برأيه الذي كوَّنته خبراته و تجاربه السابقة .. ​*​




*حاول أن ترى الصورة الحقيقة.. ليس كل ما تراه هو بالضرورة صحيح...! لأنَّ ما تراه هو ما تمَّت برمجة عقلك عليه.. ألم تُخطئ منذ قليل في قراءة حرف (في) الزائد؟ أعد التفكير في كل ما تراه صحيحا بالنسبة لك.. *​ 


*اقبل النقاش و أعد النظر في أفكار من يختلفون معك... *​ 


*إنهم – فقط – لم تكن لهم تجاربك السابقة التي تؤهلهم كي يفكروا مثلما تفكر ...لماذا لا تتقبل فكرة أنهم ربما يكونون على شيء من الصواب؟ *​ 


*حاول أن تتفهم وجهة نظر الآخرين و لا تتمسك برأيك دائماً لمجرَّد أنَّه رأيك..أعد النظر في برمجتك السابقة و لا تفترض دائما أنَّ كل ما تراه صوابا *​ 



*الفيل و العُـميان *​ 

*هل سمعت هذه القصة من قبل؟ ​*​




*يُحكى أن ثلاثةً من العُميان دخلوا في غرفة بها فيل.. و طـُـلِـبَ منهم أن يكتشفوا ما هو الفيل ليبدءوا في وصفه .... *​ 


*بدئوا في تحسُّس الفيل و خرج كلٌّ منهم ليبدأ في الوصف: *​ 


*قال الأول : الفيل هو أربعة عمدان على الأرض! *​ 


*قال الثاني : الفيل يشبه الثعبان تماما! *​ 


*و قال الثالث : الفيل يشبه المكنسة! *​ 


*و حين وجدوا أنهم مختلفون بدئوا في الشجار.. *​ 


*و تمسّك كلٌّ منهم برأيه و راحوا يتجادلون و يتِّهم كلٌّ منهم الآخر بأنّه كاذب و مُدَّعٍ! *​ 


*بالتأكيد أنّك لاحظت أنَّ الأول أمسك بأرجل الفيل و الثاني بخرطومه، و الثالث بذيله .. *​ 


*كلٌّ منهم كان يعتمد على برمجته و تجاربه السابقة.. لكن .. هل التفتّ إلى تجارب الآخرين؟*​ 


*من منهم على خطأ؟​*​


*في القصة السابقة . هل كان أحدهم يكذب؟ بالتأكيد لا .. أليس كذلك؟ ​*
*من الطريف أ ن الكثيرين منا لا يستوعبون فكرة أن للحقيقة أكثر من وجه.. *​




*فحين نختلف لا يعني هذا أن أحدنا على خطأ!! *​ 


*قد نكون جميعا على صواب لكن كل منا يرى مالا يراه الآخر! *​ 


*إن لم تكن معنا فأنت ضدنا! *​ 


*لأنهم لا يستوعبون فكرة أنَّ رأينا صحيحا لمجرد أنه رأينا! *​
*لا تعتمد على نظرتك وحدك للأمور فلا بد من أن تستفيد من آراء الناس ​*​




*لأن كل منهم يرى ما لا تراه .. *​ 


*رأيهم الذي قد يكون صحيحا أو قد يكون مفيداً لك*​


----------



## Ayman (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رقم هاتف جوال بيع بمزاد في قطر يدخل غينيس (منقول)*

دخل رقم الهاتف الخليوي الذي بيع بمزاد علني في قطر مقابل عشرة ملايين ريال قطري موسوعة غينيس للأرقام القياسية باعتباره أغلى رقم هاتف في العالم.

وذكرت صحيفة الشرق القطرية اليوم الخميس أن شركة اتصالات قطر "كيوتل" دخلت النسخة الجديدة من كتاب غينيس للأرقام القياسية عقب بيع أغلى رقم هاتف خليوي في العالم بمبلغ 10 ملايين ريال قطري (2.75 مليون دولار أميركي).

وأوضحت الصحيفة أن الرقم الذي بيع بالمزاد الذي أجري قبل سنة ولم ينجح أحد في تحطيمه سيظهر في نسخة عام 2009 من كتاب غينيس للأرقام القياسية، حيث سينشر في العالم يوم 17 سبتمبر/أيلول 2008.

وتعليقا على ذلك أعرب عادل المطوع المدير التنفيذي لمجموعة الاتصال والعلاقات في كيوتل عن افتخاره بالنتائج التي حققها المزاد الخيري على رقم الهاتف المميز.

وبحسب الصحيفة فإن الرقم القياسي السابق لثمن رقم هاتف خليوي قد سجل في الصين حيث بيع الرقم 8888-8888 بمبلغ 480 ألف دولار أميركي.


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .... و صباح الخير على جميع الاخوة والاخوات .........

شو مهندس ابو الحلول شايف ان الموضوع ... ليس كما قبل .. اعني لم تبدا انت او المهندس محي او المهندس حسان مساء امس .......ارجو ان تكونوا جميعا بخير ....​ 


---اسمحوا لي ان ابدأ صباح يوم الجمعة هذا /// ببعض النكت الخفيفة ..




رجل بتمعن بعقد زواجه ​قالتله مرته مالك

قالها بدور ع تاريخ إنتهاء العقد........​ 


---------------------------------------------



واحد بسأل صاحبه: مرتك من النوع النكد ؟

قالو: ليش ... هو في نوع تاني؟!!!!

-------------------------------------​ 




غبي ألقى محاضرة دينية على مجموعة مكفوفين​موضوعها

( غض البصر ) ... !!​ 

-------------------------------------



غبي حاطط إيده في سطل فيه مية نار​شال إيده مالقاها

حط راسه يدورعليها!!!!​ 
---------------------​ 


عصابة من الاغبياء بدهم يفجروا عماره​حطوا قنبلة بالطابق الأول

وهربوا عالطابق السادس​ 
----------------------​


رجل كل يوم قبل ماينام بحكي لمرته:
إذا مت لا اتتزوجي إلا إبن عمي
قالتله كل هذا حب لأبن عمك؟

قالها لأ بس هو زمان باعني سيارة وغشني فيها​ 
------------------------​​​​​​


----------



## حسان2 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

تحياتي أخي محمد زايد وانشاء الله تكون بألف خير وجميع الأخوات والأخوة في هذا الملتقى الرائع


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (10 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير اخي المهندس حسان .... اسعدتني مشاركتك ..والشعار الجميل 
تقبل تحياتي .....


----------



## حسان2 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

أجمل أربعين مثل في العالم


*

أجمل أربعين مثل في العالم






إذا لم تكن تعلم أين تذهب ، فكل الطرق تؤدى إلى هناك 


If you don't have an objective in life, any cause could beone 
Si tu n'as pas un but dans la vie, tout peut servir comme unbut. 
**** ** ** 



يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك ، فابتسم 


There is always one who suffers morethan you do, so you should be optimistic 
Il y a toujours quelqu'un quisouffre plus que toi , donc soit optimiste 
**** ** ** 


يظل الرجل طفلاً حتى تموت أمه ، فإذا ماتت شاخ فجأة 


A man will continue acting like achild until his mother's death, then he will age in a sudden 
L'homme continue agir comme unenfant jusqu'à la mort de sa mère, 
à ce moment là, il vieillirad'un seul coup 
**** ** ** 



عندما تحب عدوك يحس بتفاهته 


When you love your enemy is when hefeels of his emptiness 
C'est quand tu aimes ton enemi,c'est là quand il sent qu'il vaut rien 
**** ** ** 



إذا طعنت من الخلف فاعلم أنك في المقدمة 


If you have been betrayed frombehind the scene, 
then you should be proud because youare the only one who is in front 
Si quelqu'un t'as trahi sans taconnaisance, mais parce qu'il est jalous que tu es en avant. 
** ** ** ** 



الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين 


The soft words are more powerfulthan the naked truth 
Les mots doux sont beaucoup pluspuissants de la vérité nue 
**** ** ** 


كلنا كالقمر ..له جانب مظلم 


We are all like the bright moon, westill have our darker side 
On est tous comme la lune, nousavons en nous ce c?té sembre 
**** ** ** 



لا تتحدى إنساناًليس لديه ما يخسره 


Don't challenge someone whao hasnothing to loose 
Ne lance pas un défi à quelqu'un quin'a rien à perrdre 
**** ** ** 


العين التي لا تبكي لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً 


The eye which doesn't know themeaning of tears, it doesn't know anything opf value 
L'oeil qui ne connait pas des larmes,elle ne connait rien de valeurs. 
**** ** ** 


المهزوم إذاابتسم أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز 


Si le vaincu continu à garder sonsourire il force le vainceur de perdre la jouissance du victoire 
If the loser keeps his smile thewinner will loose the thrill of victory. 
**** ** ** 


لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار 


No benefit of a right without aleft. 
Aucun profit d'une droite sans lagauche 
**** ** ** 


الجزع عند المصيبة، مصيبة أخرى 


The panic from a catastrophe isanothercatasrtoph e 
La panic dans un cas catastrophiqueun une catastrophe 
**** ** ** 



الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف 


The smile is a famous word withoutletters 
Le sourire est un mot sanscaractères 
**** ** ** 


اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادرمنصبك، كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه 


Be cheerful when gettin-out as whenyou coming-in 
Soit acceuillant à ton départ commeà ton arrivé 
**** ** ** 


لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك، فقد اختارتك أولا 


Don't be critic to yor wife's taste, she is the one whoselected you at the first place. 
Ne soit pas criticant du go?t de ta femme, rappele-toiqu' elle ta choisie au premier lieu 
**** ** ** 


لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك ولكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها من أن تعشش في راسك 


You can't chase worries flying over your head but you can dopreventing them from nesting in your head 
Tu ne peux pas empêcher les craintes de voler en sessus devotre tête mais tu peux les empêcher de faire un nid dans ta tête 
**** ** ** 


تصادق مع الذئاب ....على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً 


Dive with the shark but bewarre not to be swallowed 
Nage avec les requins mais fais attention de ne pas êtreavaler 
**** ** ** 


ذوو النفوس الدنيئة يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء 


The demeanour will be thrilled in finding out a mistake ofhis great rival 
**** ** ** 


إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب 


Every minute of anger will get you one more year older. 
Chaque minute de colère vous rend un an plus vieux 
**** ** ** 
end anddon't 


إن بعض القول فن ...فاجعل الإصغاء فناً 


Elocution is an art so let listening be a similar art 
La diction est une art Il faut donc considerer l'écoutecomme une art semblable 
**** ** ** 


الذي يولد وهو يزحف، لا يستطيع أن يطير 


The impossible can never decome possible 
L'impossible est impossible 
**** ** ** 


اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليدالقصيرة 


The gift of gab is a proof of jealousy 
La langue pendue est une preuve de la jalousie. 
**** ** ** 


نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب، ولو عاد لكرهناه 


We have nostalgia for the past because it is gone. If itcomes back we would hate it. 
Nous avonsla nostalgie pour le passé parce que nous l'avons quitté, mais si il retourneranous allons le détester. 
** ** ** ** 


من علت همته طال همه 


The onewhose ambition is great so his worries 
Celui qui asbeaucoup d'ambition il a beaucoup de souci 
** ** ** ** 


من العظماء من يشعر المرء فى حضرته أنه صغير ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء 


People feel small in the presence of some of the greatpersonality, , yet the greatest is the one who let all around him feel great aswell 
Des gens qui sentent tout petit devant une grandepersonalité , cependant une personne est digne d'être appeler grand est celuiqui laisse chaque personne de son entourage sentir important 
**** ** ** 


من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما معاً 


Celui qui chasse deux oiseaux en même temps il les perd tousles deux 
Chase two birds at the same time and you will loose both. 
**** ** ** 


المرأة هي نصف المجتمع، وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر 


The woman is half the society and the one who educates theother half 
La femme est la moitié de la société et c'est elle qui élèvel'autre moitié 
**** ** ** 


لكل كلمة أذن، ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي، فلا تتهمني بالغموض 


For every word their is a listener and probably my wordsdon't suit your ears. So please don't accuse me of being ambiguous 
Pour chaque mot en trouvera un écouteur et probablement mesmots ne te coviennent pas. Donc s'il te plait ne m'accuse pas d'être un ambigu 
**** ** ** 


كلما ارتفع الإنسان تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن 


As more higher up one rises to as more clouds and problemswill surround him. 
Plus que lapersonne s'élevera plus que ses problèmes s'accroîtera 
** ** ** ** 


لا تجادل الأحمق ،فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما 


Don't argue with an ignorant for it will be hard for peopleto differentiate between you 
Ne pas discuter avec un ignorant, le monde seront mélésentre vous 
**** ** ** 


الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل 


The failure in planning will lead in planning to failure 
L'échec en planification mènera en planification versl'échec 
**** ** ** 


قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو .. الفرار 


The coward will find 36 solutions to his problem but the onewill like most is fleeing 
Le lâche trouvera 36 solutions pour son problème mais leplus qu'il préférera c'est de fuire 
**** ** ** 


شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك 


Better set your path with a smile than with a sword 
Mieux creuser ton chemin avec un souris que le creuser avecune épée 
**** ** ** 


من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق 


If you listen to the telltale you will lose the friend 
Si tu écoutes le rapporteur tu perds l'ami 
**** ** ** 


أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام 



Better being a cub inthe family of Lions than being a king of the ostriches 
Mieux d'être un lionceau dans une familledes lions qu'un roi des autruches 



*​


----------



## Abo Fares (11 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .... و صباح الخير على جميع الاخوة والاخوات .........
> 
> شو مهندس ابو الحلول شايف ان الموضوع ... ليس كما قبل .. اعني لم تبدا انت او المهندس محي او المهندس حسان مساء امس .......ارجو ان تكونوا جميعا بخير ....


 

أهلاً م. محمد زايد.. مشكور على السؤال، إنت بس ادعيلنا ... بعدين استنى شوي.. انت يلي مو مبين، شو حتتغدى فينا قبل ما نتعشى فيك؟؟ 

على كل حال هي هدية صباح اليوم..











i hope u woke up this morning with a big 






smile on ur face






a beautiful day​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً م. محمد زايد.. مشكور على السؤال، إنت بس ادعيلنا ... بعدين استنى شوي.. انت يلي مو مبين، شو حتتغدى فينا قبل ما نتعشى فيك؟؟ ​
> على كل حال هي هدية صباح اليوم..​
> 
> 
> ...


 

تحياتي اخي الحبيب م.ابوالحلول . وفقك الله ورعاك , وبيض الله وجهك في الدنيا والاخرة .... 

انا فعلا ابتعدت اثناء شهر رمضان وطقوسه الخاصة ومن ثم تراكم الاعمال بعده ,,فلم اجد لنفسي فسحة بعد ... ولكن قريبا ساكون معكم ان شاء الله ..

بعدين شو هالهدية الحلوة ,,الله يسعد صباحك ,,, وصدقني نعم رسمت البسمة على وجهي ....شاكر لك لطفك وحسن خلقك وجهدك المبذول ... 

ملاحظة / المهندس محي ..ممكن يكون مشغول بس غالبا الجمعة بيكون في الموضوع .. اتمنى له كل الخير والصحة والعافية ..

- مهندس حسان / مشاركتك يوم امس رائعة بالفعل ,, فهنالك عدد من هذه الامثال سوف اقوم بطباعتها وضعها على لوحة الاعلانات منها (( اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادرمنصبك، كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه )) ,,,, (( يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك ، فابتسم))و ,,, (( إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب )) و ,,(( إن بعض القول فن ...فاجعل الإصغاء فناً )) . , ,, (( من العظماء من يشعر المرء فى حضرته أنه صغير ولكن العظيم بحق هو من يشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء ))....الخ ..
اشكرك على هذه الاضافة ...

وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## Ayman (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*كيف يسعد الرجل امرأة؟؟*

*كيف يسعد الرجل إمرأة؟


على الرجل أن يكون



1

صديق
2

رفيق
3






حبيب

4







أخ

5







أب

6







سيد

7







رئيس

8







كهربائي

9


نجار

10


سباك

11





ميكانيكي

12


مصمم ديكور

13







صاحب أسلوب

14


طبيب نفسي

15



مبيد حشرات

16




طبيب معالج

17

مستمع

18







مرتب

19


يعشق النظافة

20







عاطفي

21

رياضي

22


دافئ

23







يقظ ومتنبه

24


أنيق

25







ذكي

26


مرح

27







مبدع

28


حساس

29


قوي

30







يتفهم

31


يتحمل

32







متعقل

33


طموح

34


ذو مقدرة ومؤهل

35







شجاع

36


مصمِّم

37







صادق

38


يُعتمد عليه

39

يمدحها بانتظام

40




يحب التسوق معها

41


محترم

42


غني جدا

43







لا يتسبب برفع ضغطها

44



لا ينظر لغيرها من النساء
:10:


كيف تسعد المرأة الرجل؟







1



بس تتركه في


حاله* :56:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> تحياتي اخي الحبيب م.ابوالحلول . وفقك الله ورعاك , وبيض الله وجهك في الدنيا والاخرة ....
> 
> انا فعلا ابتعدت اثناء شهر رمضان وطقوسه الخاصة ومن ثم تراكم الاعمال بعده ,,فلم اجد لنفسي فسحة بعد ... ولكن قريبا ساكون معكم ان شاء الله ..
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اشكرك علي السؤال اخي الكريم م محمد زايد - وانا موجود بس تقدر تقول كده ليسه عجلة الانتاج لم تدخل في الفورمة بعد :75:
اتمنالك ولجميع رواد هذا الملتقي الصحه والعافيه ودوام التوفيق ان شاء الله 
وشكرا


----------



## إسلام علي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> *كيف يسعد الرجل إمرأة؟
> على الرجل أن يكون
> 1
> صديق
> ...




:68: :20: :84:


----------



## Abo Fares (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*math teacher suicide*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوة يام ابو الحلول - علم الرياضيات الحديثه


----------



## نور الجزائرية (11 أكتوبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اشكرك علي السؤال اخي الكريم م محمد زايد - وانا موجود بس تقدر تقول كده ليسه عجلة الانتاج لم تدخل في الفورمة بعد :75:
> وبعدين مافي غضب ولا حاجه يا باشمهندس محمد ربنا يديم المعروف بيننا جميعا - واتمنالك ولجميع رواد هذا الملتقي الصحه والعافيه ودوام التوفيق ان شاء الله واخص بالذكر الاخت نور الجزائريه وارجو الا تكون هي غاضبه مني
> ...


 


​اليكم جميعا ...اجمل ما قيل في المرأة ​ 
* عظمه الرجل من عظمه المرأه وعظمه المرأه من عظمه نفسها .​ 
* كل عقل رجل لايساوي عاطفه من عواطف المرأه.​ 
* يحتاج الرجل للعاطفه أكثر من احتياج المرأه لها لنقصانها عنده وازديادها لديها .​ 
* عندما تسمو عاطفه الحب عند المرأه تصبح حنانا.​ 
* المرأه أثمن جوهره نزعت من تاج الطبيعه لتكون زينه للرجل وسعاده له .​ 
* المرأه أحلى هديه خص بها الله الرجل .​ 
* ايتها التفاحه ليس لك اسم اخر غير المرأه .​ 
* المرأه كوكب يستضي به الرجل ودونه يبيت في ظلام .​ 
* المرأه هي التى تقود الرجل الى السعاده .​ 
* المرأه كالقمر تعكس ضوء الرجل الذي تحبه .​ 
* المرأه مخلوق رقيق شفاف ... اجمل شئ في الحياة.​ 
المرأة إذا ذبل عقلها ومات ... ذبل عقل الأمة بكاملها وماتت .... ​ 
العالم بلا إمرأة ... كعين بلا بؤبؤها ... كحديقة بلا أزهار ... كالشمس بلا أشعة .... ​ 
المرأة تدرك في دقيقة ... مالا يدركه الرجل في حياته كلها .... ​ 
المرأة هي ... زهرة الربيع ... وفتاة الدنيا ... وروح الحياة .... ​ 
لم تخلق المرأة من رأس الرجل لئلا تتعالى عليه , ولا من رجله لئلا يحتقرها , بل استلها من ضلعه لتكون تحت جناحه فيحميها و قريبة إلى قلبه فيحبها و تكون مساوية له ​ 


اتمنى ان تنال هده العبارات رضى كل من على هدا لملتقى ​ 
و البقية تأتي في نفس الموضوع ​


----------



## العبقرية (12 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


>


 
لا يا بشمهندس ابو الحلول:83::83::83::83::83:
لاء ده حرااااااااااااااااااااااااام:5::5::5::5::5::5:
مش كل الستات كده وبعدين معلش فى كتير من الرجال بتجلس فترات طويلة تحلق دقنها وتسبسب والخ الخ...................................................
:73::73::73:


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت الفاضلة المهندسة نور / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .

عن موضوع المراة والرجل ... فهي علاقة ارتباط غريبة اشبهها بشكل كرتوني الى توم وجيري ..فعلى كثر المناوشات بينهما الا ان احدهما لن يستطيع العيش دون الاخر .. 

وانا شخصيا" اغلى ثلاث شخصيات على قلبي هم امي , زوجتي .بنتي ....... واقتبس من مشاركتك هذه العبارة الجميلة 
العالم بلا إمرأة ... كعين بلا بؤبؤها ... كحديقة بلا أزهار ... كالشمس بلا أشعة .... 

وتقبلي تحياتي .


----------



## Hossam101 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اليك هذه الاعذار للتهرب من موعد فتاة لا تريد مقابلتها:

-1اصل انا اشتريت خلاط جديد و عايز اقعد اتدرب عليه 

2-اصل انا عايز اتفرج على برنامج خلف الاسوار ,عاملين حلقه مع تامر حسنى 

3-ابن خالتى سايب القطه بتاعته عندى و لازم اقعد معاها عشان عندها اكتئاب 

4-فيه احتمال ان امريكا تضرب البلد النهارده 

5-انا وصلت فى لعبه سوبر ماريو ل *ليفيل*صعب ...محتاج اقعد النهارده اركز شويه 

6-انا رتبت اوضتى النهارده الصبح و بعدين اكتشفت انى وضبتها غلط , فاهضطر اقعد ارتبها من اول و جديد 

7-بيقولك فيه مظاهرات فى البلد ..مش هاينفع نخرج 

8- لازم اروح القسم ...كلمونى الصبح و قالوا لى عايزينك خمسه ...ادعيلي 

9-مشغول النهارده ..اكتشفت ان التلاجه مليانه معلبات ...لازم اقعد اشوف تواريخ الصلاحيه و الانتهاء بتاعت كل واحده 

10-غسلت شرابي و نشرته ,بس فيه فرده وقعت فى بلكونه الجيران , و الجيران مسافرين 

11-اكتشفت انى من ساعه مااشتريت الشقه الجديده ما قعدتش فيها ساعتين على بعض ..لازم اقعد فى الشقه شويه علشان نتعود انا و هيا على بعض 

12-عندى ميعاد مع الدكتور ,هاروح اعمل فحص كامل , حاسس انى مش مظبوط 

13-رخصتى مسحوبه

14-اصل النهارده افتتاح جراج العماره ابعد تجديده ..لازم اكون موجود


15-اصل فيه ريحه غاز فى البيت ...لازم اعرف جايه منين 

16-اصل فيه شرخ جامد فى العماره ..خايف احسن تقع علشان كده لازم اقعد الم كل حاجتى علشان ابقي جاهز لو حصلت اى حاجه 

17-اصل ماما نازله تشترى كرسي متحرك ,لازم انزل معاها ,انا ما اقدرش اسيبها لوحدها بعد ما اتشلت بسببي 

18-اصل حنفيه الحمام بتنقط و لازم اركب لها جلده النهارده قبل ما تغرق البيت 

19-اصل انا واخد حكم ست شهور فى شيك ....و لازم اروح اسلم نفسي النهارده 

20-اصل النهارده ميعادى مع الحلاق ,بقالى اسبوع مستني يفضى ساعه ,لا مش هاحلق,احنا رايحين نعزى فى ابو صديق مشترك

21-اصل انا اشتريت موبايل جديد ,و لازم احطه فى الشحن 24 ساعه متصلين 

22-انا عايز اخرج معاكى بس عقلي الباطن بيقول لأ

23-انا عايز اخرج معاكى ,بس البرج بتاعى النهارده بيقول *مصائب فى الطريق اليك* ..لازم اقعد استناها 

24-اصل انا لسه داخل البيت من اخر مره كنا فيها مع بعض 

25-اصل النهارده عندى اجتماع مع *رابطه محبي عامر منيب *

26-اصل النهارده لازم اقعد ارد على كل ال*****ات اللى جات لى الشهر دا 

27-اصل انا مش لاقي فردتين شراب زى بعض 

28-اصل انا مكتئب ..روحت النهارده لقيت كل الزرع اللى فى البيت مات 

29-اصل انا غيرت كالون الشقه و مش معايا المفتاح الجديد

30-*لو كانت بتكلمك يوم الثلاثاء * ..اصل انا مبحبش اخرج يوم الثلاثاء 

31-انبوبه الصمغ ضربت فى ايدى و انا دلوقتى لازق فى الدولاب 

32-اخرج ازاى بس ,طب و الناس اللى عماله تموت ف العراق دى ...

33-اصل التلفزيون هايعرض النهارده فيلم مستنيه بقالى كتير ....*الحفيد*

34-اصل انا شاكك ان فصيله دمى B زى ما مكتوب فى البطاقه و لازم اروح اعمل تحليل جديد 

35-اصل خالى هرب من السجن تانى


أتمنى تعجبكم
شــــــــــكـــــــــرا

حســــــام


----------



## Hossam101 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

طفل يابانى - عجبتنى جداااااااااااااا

طفل ياباني يقهر الامريكان اول يوم في الدراسة في مدرسة امريكية

انضم الى الفصل طالب جديد اسمه سوزوكي ابن رجل اعمال ياباني

تسأل المدرسة : دعونا نبدأ اليوم بمراجعة شيء من التاريخ الامريكي

من قال " اعطني الحرية او اعطني الموت؟"

تـطـلـعـت في بحـر من الوجوه الفارغـة ماعـدا سوزوكي الذي رفع يده وقال " باتريك هنري 1775"قالت المدرسة : " عـظـيم !

من قال " حكومة الشعـب بالشعـب وللشعـب لن تـنـتهي في هذه الارض"
مرة اخرى لم يكن هناك استجابة سوى من سوزوكي الذي قال :

" ابراهام لنكولن 1863 "

وبخت المدرسة الفصل قائلة : ايها الطلاب يجب ان تخجلوا ،، سوزوكي وهو جديد في هذه البلاد يعرف عن تاريخها اكثر منكم ..
وهنا سمعت شخصا يهمس : " اللعـنة عـلى اليابانيـيـن "

فصاحت بحزم : " من قال هذا ؟ "

رفع سوزوكي يده وقال : " لي ايوكوكا 1982 "

وهنا قال طالب يجلس في الخلف :" سوف اتـقـيأ."

غـضـبت المدرسة وصرخت : " حسنا !! من قال هذا؟ "

اجاب سوزوكي : " جورج بوش لرئيس الوزراء الياباني 1991 "وهنا صاح طالب آخر وهو بقـمة الغـضـب : " حقا؟ سأكسر أسنانك ! "

قفز سوزوكي من مقعـده وهو يلوح بيده ويقول بأعـلى صوت:

" بيل كلنتون مخاطبا مونيكا ليونسكي 1997"وهنا ازداد هياج الطلاب وأصابتهم هستيريا ..

فقال احدهم : " ايها القـذر ال........ ،، اذا قلت أي شيء آخر سوف اقـتـلـك "

صرخ سوزوكي ب أعلى صوت :

" جاري كوندت مخاطبا شاندرا ليفي 2001 "

وأغـمي عـلى المدرسة !!

وفي حين كان الطلاب يتجمعـون حولها قال احدهم :" اوه ياللجحيم ،، اننا في ورطة! "

فقال سوزوكي : الامريكان في العراق 2004


----------



## نور الجزائرية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
شكرا لك اخي محي الدين على هده القصة الطريفة التي هي اصلا من واقعنا المعاش للاسف و حدوثها وارد 
المرأة التي يكون مهرها يسيرا لا تنال من الاحترام الذي تستحقه و هدا طبعا من طرف ذوي العقول البسيطة لان ديننا الحنيف يأكد ان الزوجة المباركة هي التي يسر مهرها 
نسأل الله الستر و الامان في هده الدنيا 
مرة اخرى شكرا 
اخي حسان لمدا جعلتني ألجأ الى الترجمة لفهم كل ما جاء في مشاركتك ....
المهم ها انا اشارككم في نهاية هدا الاسبوع بقصة بسيطة و طريفة اتمنى ان تجعل الجميع يبتسم لانها ايضا لا تخلو من الواقعية 
*يقال انه كان هناك رجل يقود سيارته باقصى سرعة و كانت الى جانبه زوجته و فجأة رأى شرطيا يطلب منه التوقف *
*فاوقف الرجل سيارته*
*وسأل: هل من مشكلة *
*الشرطي:لقد**كنت مسرعا فوق ال180 كيلو في الساعة وهدا الطريق سرعته **القصوى*
*لا تتعدى** 60**كلم في الساعة لهدا السبب انت ارتكبت مخالفة** .*
*الرجل : لا آسف سيدي انا **فعلا تجاوزت 60 قليلا**. *
*زوجته : لا إنت كنت ماشي على الاقل 160** . *
*(نظر الزوج الى زوجته نظرة حقد** .**)*
*الشرطي : كدالك لديك مخالفة اخرى لان الضوء **الخلفي مكسور** . *
*الرجل : مكسور ؟؟ أنا لم اكن اعرف أنه مكسورا** . *
*الزوجة : أووه إنت كنت عارف عنه انه مكسور من اكثر من أسبوع** . *
*(ونظر الزوج الى زوجته نظرة حقد ثانية** . **)*
*الشرطي : و لديك ايضا مخالفة اخرى ساعطيك عليها ورقة **إنذار عن عدم ربط حزام الامان** .*
*الرجل : اجل أنا قمت بفكه لما وقفت السيارة **لمخاطبتك** . *
*الزوجة : لالالا أنت عمرك ما ربطت حزام الامان أصلاً*
*التفت الزوج الى زوجته وصرخ قائلا : إنتي لا تعرفين السكوت ابداا؟؟*
*سأل الشرطي الزوجة : لو سمحتي هو دائم الصراخ عليك ؟؟*
*الزوجة : لا ابدا فقط **عندما يكون سكرانا** . *
*قال الشرطي : سكران** !! *
*قال الرجل : لا لا تصدقها** ..*
*قالت االزوجة: لا تهتم له الخمرة وجدناها في السيارة لما قمنا بسرقتها اليوم*
*قال الشرطي : يعني السيارة مسروقة** .*
*قال الرجل : مسروقة الله **يهديك لا تهتم لكلامها ويلتفت الى المرأة ويقول*
*لها لا تجعليني اطلقك الحين** . *
*قال الشرطي للمرأة : هدا الاخير ليس زوجك و يهددك بالطلاق*
*قالت **المرأة** : **الأول يتزوجني و من ثم يتكلم عن الطلاق** ....... **ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## حسان2 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

Why do couples hold hands during their wedding?
It's a formality just like two boxers shaking hands before the fight
begins!
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------- 
Wife: Darling today is our anniversary, what should we do? 
Husband: Let us stand in silence for 2 minutes.
​


----------



## حسان2 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*واحد قاعد بتمعّن بعقـــد الزواج تاعو... اجت مرتو بتسأله عشو بتدور... بجاوبها على تاريــخ الانتهاء 
*


*قال المدرس للطفل : لماذا يسمون اللغة .. لغة الأم ؟ الطفل : ' لأن الأب قليلاً ما يجد فرصته في الكلام ' !!!
*​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*القيادة فن وذوق وأخلاق*

القيادة فن وذوق وأخلاق​في كثير من بلداننا العربية ما نواجه مشاكل عدة في قيادة السيارة ........الا ان القيادة فن وذوق واخلاق 
ولذلك هناك قاعدة ذهبية عليك اتباعها في بعض شوارعنا العربية : :الا وهي ​ 

'عامل جميع السيارات الأخرى كأعدائك ​

وأن الطريق للاقوى​ 




الإشارات الضوئية ​ 


لا تستعمل أي إشارة ضوئية أو يدوية لأن في ذلك كشف لنواياك واتجاهاتك للأعداء 


وإذا تطلب الأمر .. أعط إشارة لليمين ثم أستدر يسارًا أو العكس ​ 



المشاة ​ 

المشاة قوة معرقلة لك .. لا تأبه لهم ولا تنظر إليهم 


مع ذلك تجنبأن ' تدع م ' أحدهم ما لم تكن مهيئاً ماليًا لتحمل تبعات ذلك ​ 



سيارتك 
قديمة أو جديدة ​ 

إذا كانت سيارتك قديمة 

أعتمد علىمبدأ .. ' اللي خايف على حالو يبعد ' 


أما إذا كانت سيارتك جديدة 


فأبعد عن السيارات المعفنة والمهرتكة 

لأنها عدو لا يرحم وأصحابها يبحثون عن التعويض المالي 




الدخول للدوار ​ 


حين تدخل إلى دوار .. لاتنظر إلى السيارات القادمة من اليسار 


لان من ينظر إليهم يعني أنه منتبه لهم .. لذا يجب أن يعطيهم الطريق .. فيفقد بذلك حق من حقوقه المكتسبة ​ 



الإزدحامات المرورية ​ 

أعتمد على قاعدة .. ' اللي يدخل سيارته أولاً يربح ودائما حاول تختصر ' .. مع الاستمرار بالضغط على الزامور 


ولكن أحذر أن تستخدم هذه القاعدة مع الباصات خوفًا على سيارتك وخوفا على حياتك





عندالسير البطئ ​


لا تترك مسافة بينك وبين السيارة التي أمامك أبدًا 

لان ترك مثل هذا الفراغ يعني دخول سيارة أمامك وهذا يكون على حساب كرامتك بالطبع وفق المفاهيم السائدة حاليًا 




خطوط المسار الطولية ​ 
حاول دائما ان يكون خط المسار بمنتصف سيارتك 
هذه طريقة مثالية لحجزمسارين .. في حال خسارتك لمسار لأحد الأعداء .. يبقى لك المسار الآخر 
مع فرصة لإسترجاع المسارالمفقود من الخصم 




السيرالسريع 
الهاي وي​ 

إحرص على أن تلزق صدام سيارتك بالسيارة التي أمامك وحين يراك سائقها يكون هناك ثلاث إحتمالات 

إذا كان ذلك السائق مؤدباً كثيرًا 

فلا بد أن يفسح لك المجال لتجتازه .. وبذلك تكون قد حققت نصراً معنوياً عليه .. ولك أن تنظر له نظرة إستصغار وأنت تجتازه 


إذا كان مؤدب ' شوي ' 

سيفسح لك المجال لإجتيازه .. ولكن آنذاك قد تسمع بضعة كلمات قد يكون فيها أسماء حيوانات أو أهالي أو أشياء أخرى ويجب أن تكون قد توقعت ذلك 

أما إذا لم يكن صاحب ذوق 

وهم كثر في بعض شوارعنا حاليًا 

فسوف يبدأ بالتباطؤ .. والكسر عليك محاولا تفويتك بحيط او بشجرة .. ويفضل ما تربط حزام الأمان حتى تنزلبسرعة لتبدأ معركة صغيرة بالأسلحة في غالب الأحيان مع احتمال وجود مفك ..وغيره.. مع تكرار نفسأسماء الحيوانات والأهل مع بعض التعديلات 

أنت وحظك ​ 

فالقيادة فن وذوق وأخلاق …​ 

​'​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
ما شاء الله عليك اخ محمد زايد انت فنان في تعليم السياقة و انا خلاص اخترت مكتبك لاتعلم هدا الفن الراقي في السياقة و بما انه عندي رخصة للسيارات الخفيفة ساتعلم على السيارات الثقيلة و بهدا سانفذ تعاليمك بالحرف و زيادة لاني ساضيف عامل الفخامة و العلو للسيارة و بالتالي ساسيطر على الطريق ......




:7::7::7:ههههه شو رايك
لكن اصارحك القول سادخل بها الى اسرائيل بجنسية امريكية لعلي ادهس في طريقي كم يهوديا مستعمرا غاصبا في لمح البصر:78::78::78: .​


----------



## Al-Maher (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اللغة العربية تشكو من النساء

أولا: إذا كان الرجل لا يزال عل قيد الحياة فيقال عنه انه حي
أما إذا كانت المرأة لا تزال على قيد الحياة فيقال عنها أنها .... .حية 

ثانيا : إذا أصاب الرجل في قوله أو فعله فيقال عنه أنه ...مصيب 
أما إذا أصابت المرأة في قولها أو فعلها فيقال عنها أنها مصيبة !

ثالثا: إذا تولى الرجل منصب القضاء فيقال عنه أنه قاضي
أما إذا تولت المرأة منصب القضاء فيقال عنها أنها قاضية ...!!
(والقاضية هي المصيبة العظيمة التي تنزل بالمرء فتقضي عليه ... يا لطيف ) 

رابعا: إذا أصبح الرجل عضوا في احد المجالس النيابية فيقال عنه أنه نائب
أما إذا أصبحت المرأة عضوا في أحدا لمجالس النيابية فيقال عنها أنها نائبة ...!!!
(وكما تعلمون فان النائبة هي أخت المصيبة)

خامسا : إذا كان للرجل هواية يتسلى بها ولا يحترفها فيقال عنه أنه هاوي
أما إذا كانت للمرأة هواية تتسلى بها ولا تحترفها فيقال عنها أنها هاوية 
(والهاوية هي احدي أسماء جهنم والعياذ بالله)


----------



## ماجدان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الله عليكم يا جماعه 
أيه الحلاوه دى 

الموضوع جميل جميل وبيجمعنا كلنا 
ما شاء الله عليكم 

سوف اشارككم مرحكم إن شاء الله غدا بإذن الله الجمعه ( الويك إند ) ولو كان عندى يوم عمل 
بس إنشاء الله هكون معاكم بكره هنا 

تحياتى للمشرف الكريم م. ابو الحلول 
ولجميع المشاركين والماره


----------



## نور الجزائرية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اليكم هده المقارنة بين تصرفات رجل عربي و رجل غربي مع الزوجة و كل واحد منكم يذكر
%  نسبة الصح في هدا الكلام 
و للعلم هدا فقط للابتسامة... يا رجل يا عربي لا تغضب مني كن رياضيا في مواجهة الحقيقة.

الفرق بين تعامل الرجل الغربي والرجل العربي مع الزوجة
مواصفات الرجل في شريكة حياته ..
الرجل الغربي يريدها مثقفه.. واعية.. ناضجه.. متفهمه.. ينسجم معها
الرجل العربي يريدها جميله .. طويله.. بيضا.. شعرها طويل وناعم

اذا اراد الرجل التقرب من امراه ..
الرجل الغربي.. يبين لها انه مثقف ويحترم ويقدر المرأه
الرجل العربي يبين لها انه انسان ذو خبرة ويعرف عشرين امرأة غيرها

اذا تحدثت امرأه غريبه لرجل ماذا يلفت انتباهه
الرجل الغربي.. ينظر الى عقليتها وطريقة تفكيرها واسلوبها
الرجل العربي ينظر الى جسمها وشكلها

متى يقول الرجل احبك لزوجته




الرجل الغربي .. في الصباح وعند الخروج من المنزل وعند الاكل وقبل النوم
الرجل العربي في اول يوم زواج ويأتي اليها بورقه توقع عليها انه قالها وكل ماقالت له انت لا تقول لي كلاما حلوا يخرج الورقه ويقول انك تنكرين 

كيف يتعامل الرجل مع زوجته وهم بالسياره
الرجل الغربي . يمسك يدها بحنان وينظر اليها بين فتره وفتره ويبتسم لها ويضحك معها
الرجل العربي يتكلم بالجوال ويناظر الفرامل يفكر يفرمل بقوه عشان يخبط راسها بالزجاج و ينظر يمينا و شمالا للنساء على الرصيف 

اذا زعلت الزوجه و زوجها حب يراضيها
الرجل الغربي . يحضر لها باقة ورد.. او يعزمها بمطعم




الرجل العربي يقول لها باعلى صوته.. انتي وبعدين معك كل يوم زعل زعل ويجي يدفشها مع كتفها وهو معصب ويقول خلاص انتى حرة 

اذاتحدثت المرأه بالاسهم.. او بكرة القدم او بالمشاريع
الرجل الغربي .. ياخذ ويعطي معها بالكلام ويناقشها
الرجل العربي شو فهمك انتي قاعده تتفلسفي فيها اتركي المواضيع للرجال

اذا تغدا الرجل في المنزل وانتهى من غداه
الرجل الغربى ..يلم الاطباق مع زوجته ويغسلها معاها ايضا
الرجل العربي يتمدد على الكنبه ويقول لها آتيني بكأس الشاى بسرعه

اذا دخل الرجل على زوجته وهي تشتغل في البيت
الرجل الغربي يقبل رأسها ويقول لها ارتاحي قليلا ويكمل هو باقي الشغل




الرجل العربي انتي للحد الآن لم تنهي شغل خلاص انا سانزل وارجع عندما تنتهين



​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكل من شارك فى الويك اند..........

ومشرفنا ابو الحلول شكله مشغول خاااااااااالص ربنا يكون فى العون 

وشكر خاص للبشمهندسه الغاليه نور انى احبك فى الله اختى الغاليه 

وشكرا على مشاركه ( الرجل الغربى والرجل العربى )

بس انا بردوا بفضل الرجل العربى ( لان طبعا مش كل الرجاله زى بعضها )

ربنا يرزقنا جميعا بازواج صالحين يكون قدوتهم رسولنا الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## نور الجزائرية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لك اخي بشر على لطفك .....انا فعلا لا اجرأعلى قتل نملة و تراني انتبه دوما للطريق و انا في الموقع ....لكن الواحد لما يشوف اللي الصهاينة يعملوه في اخواننا الفلسطينيين مش يصبح عنيف بس بل اعنف من العنيف هي الغيرة على الاسلام التي تحرك المشاعر. 
اختي رضا و الله انا ايضا احبك و قد اخبرت احدهم بهدا من كم يوم و قلت اراها دائما الى جانب اعضاء الهندسة المدنية مثل الطفلة الصغيرة التي تتبع اخوتها اينما ذهبوا و مشاركاتك تجعلني دوما ابتسم و اكثر انت ممن لا يتخلفون عن هدا الملتقى .
اما عن المشاركة فيا رضى الرجل العربي بكل محاسنه وعيوبه هو نقطة ضعفنا لا نستطيع الاستغناء عنه لا ابا و لا اخا و لا صديقا و لا زوجا ....ربنا يرزقنا بالرجل الطيب التقي الذي يخشى الله في قوله و فعله ....
ادامكم الله جميعا للملتقى و اسمعنا اخبارا حلوة عن ابو الحلول نراه غائبا لم نعتد منه هدا .


----------



## حسان2 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*Hiroshima and Nagasaki At 1945*
















*Now….wow!!!!

We all know that Hiroshima and Nagasaki were destroyed in August 1945 after explosion of atom bomb.
However little we know about progress the people of that land made during the past 62 years.

Here are some photos*


----------



## حسان2 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
برنامج رفع الصور على النت اللذي سبق لي رفعه واستعماله تعطل عندي قبل يومين بع تحديث برنامج مكافحة الفيروسات اللذي اصدر رسالة تحذير بوجود فيروس في هذا البرنامج "بعد التحدبث" وعطله عن العمل, وهذا كان سبب عدم ظهور الصور في المشاركة الأولى الخاصة بهيروشيما وناغازاكي
وقد تمكنت بعون الله من الحصول على نسخة نظيفة من البرنامج أرفقها مع هذه المشاركة متمنيا على الأخوات والأخوة اللذين حملو النسخة السابقة أن يستبدلوها بالنسخة الجديدة, مع رجائي بقبول اعتذاري


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> برنامج رفع الصور على النت اللذي سبق لي رفعه واستعماله تعطل عندي قبل يومين بع تحديث برنامج مكافحة الفيروسات اللذي اصدر رسالة تحذير بوجود فيروس في هذا البرنامج "بعد التحدبث" وعطله عن العمل, وهذا كان سبب عدم ظهور الصور في المشاركة الأولى الخاصة بهيروشيما وناغازاكي
> وقد تمكنت بعون الله من الحصول على نسخة نظيفة من البرنامج أرفقها مع هذه المشاركة متمنيا على الأخوات والأخوة اللذين حملو النسخة السابقة أن يستبدلوها بالنسخة الجديدة, مع رجائي بقبول اعتذاري


 السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس حسان على مشاركاته القيمة
ولي سؤال هل هذا البرنامج يصلح لتنزيل الصور في بيئة الوندوزVista وعن كيفية تنزيل الصور بالمشاركات يرجى التوضيح بالصور 
مع الشكر


----------



## Abo Fares (19 أكتوبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> برنامج رفع الصور على النت اللذي سبق لي رفعه واستعماله تعطل عندي قبل يومين بع تحديث برنامج مكافحة الفيروسات اللذي اصدر رسالة تحذير بوجود فيروس في هذا البرنامج "بعد التحدبث" وعطله عن العمل, وهذا كان سبب عدم ظهور الصور في المشاركة الأولى الخاصة بهيروشيما وناغازاكي
> وقد تمكنت بعون الله من الحصول على نسخة نظيفة من البرنامج أرفقها مع هذه المشاركة متمنيا على الأخوات والأخوة اللذين حملو النسخة السابقة أن يستبدلوها بالنسخة الجديدة, مع رجائي بقبول اعتذاري


 
شكراً جزيلاً م. حسان على النسخة النظيفة الجديدة.. بارك الله فيك..
جربت النسخة، وعملت 100%

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (19 أكتوبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس حسان على مشاركاته القيمة
> ولي سؤال هل هذا البرنامج يصلح لتنزيل الصور في بيئة الوندوزVista وعن كيفية تنزيل الصور بالمشاركات يرجى التوضيح بالصور
> مع الشكر


 
السلام عليكم.. أهلاً أستاذي العزيز..

بالنسبة للبرنامج، نعم هو يعمل في ويندوز vista.. أما عن طريقة عمل البرنامج فقمت بتوضيحها في مقطع فيديو يمكن تحميله من الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/file/67550845/d00acb8c/___.html

مع تحيـــــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حسان2 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس حسان على مشاركاته القيمة
> ولي سؤال هل هذا البرنامج يصلح لتنزيل الصور في بيئة الوندوزVista وعن كيفية تنزيل الصور بالمشاركات يرجى التوضيح بالصور
> مع الشكر



أخي الكريم رزق
أجدد تهنئتي للملتقى بك ولك وللجميع بتقدير القائمين عليه لكم 
نعم هذا البرنامج يصلح في بيئة windows vista وأنا استعمله على جهازي المحمول اللذي يعمل على نظام windows vista واستعماله سهل جدا:
1- انقر نقرة مضاعفة على الايقونة الخاصة به تظهر لك نافذة فيها :
أ- brows "منها تحتار الصورة التي تريد رفعها من جهازك
ب- host it بالضغط عليها يبدأ البرنامج برفع الصورة "انتظر قليلا حتى ينتهي الرفع"
ج- auto copy url to clipboard عند وضع اشارة الصح عليها يتم نسخ رابط الصورة بعد رفعها اوتوماتيكيا "ويمكنك نسخ الرابط اللذي يظهر بعد انتهاء الرفع يدويا
2- في الملتقى انقر على الايقونة الخاصة بادراج صورة في القائمة العلوية فيظهر لك مستطيل يطلب منك ادخال عنوان الصورة "الصق فيه الرابط اللذي تم نسخه في الفقرة السابقة" واضغط ok 
آسف لعدم ارفاق صور للشرح لعدم توفر البرنامج الخاص على الجهاز اللذي أستعمله الآن
مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزا الله خيرا كل من الاخوين المهندس حسان والمهندس ابو الحلول على هذا البرنامج الذي كنت ابحث عنه من فترة وبفضل الله حلت المشكله الان.
وان شاء تبدأ المواضيع من جديد بعد حل المشكله.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## حسان2 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسئلة عاديه وطبيعية إذا كنت طبيعي 

لماذا 

عندما تكون بطارية ( الريموت كونترول) ضعيفة نقوم بالضغط بقوة على الأزرار؟؟ 
يعني بنشحن البطارية!!؟؟ 


ـ لماذا نخفض صوت المسجل أو (الراديو) في السيارة عندما نشعر بأننا دخلنا بالطريق الخطأ؟؟؟ 


يعني كذا بنصير نعرف الطريق الصحيح!!؟؟ 


ـ لماذا نقول هدية مجانية؟؟ وهل يوجد هدية غير مجانية!!؟؟ 


ـ لماذا عندما نكون داخل المنزل والسماء تُمطر نتسائل: هل السماء تُمطر برا؟؟ 


يعني بحياتها أمطرت جوا مو برا!!؟؟ 


ـ لماذا عندما نقرأ على الحائط 'احترس من الدهان!' لا نصدق بل نجرب ذلك بأصبعنا؟؟ 


يعني اللي دهن الحائط لازم يحلف!!؟؟ 


ـ لماذا عندما توقف سيارتك في موقف خالي من السيارات يأتي واحد بعدك ويوقف سيارته بجانب سيارتك؟؟ 


يعني يترك الموقف كله ويوقف جنبك!!؟؟ 


ـ لماذا عندما يتأخر المصعد نضغط عدة مرات على الزر؟؟ 


يعني هكذا بيستحي على دمه ويجي بسرعة!!؟؟ 



ـ لماذا عندما تكون منتظراً المصعد ويأتي شخص آخر تجده يضغط الزر أيضاً لطلبه؟؟ 


يعني مو شايفك بالمرة!!؟؟ 


ـ لماذا نفتح فمنا عندما نقوم بإطعام الطفل الصغير؟؟ 


يعني إحنا اللي ناكل وإلا هو!!؟؟ 


ـ لماذا نشعر دوماً بأننا بحاجة إلى 10 دقائق نوم إضافية كلما استيقظنا صباحاً؟؟ 


ـ لماذا يكون الشخص الذي يشخر ليلاً أول من تغمض عينيه؟؟ 


يعني ما يكفي شخير وينام بدري!!؟؟ 


ـ ليش بعد ما نشرب بيالة الشاهي كلها نطالع فيها إذا فيها شي ولا خلص…؟؟ 


يعني ما نصدق حتى نشوف!!؟؟ 


ـ ليش لما تكون قاعد في مكان عام وتسمع رنة هاتف جوال على طول تطلع جوالك..؟؟ 


ليه أنت حضرتك مهم كثير حتى يرن (موبايلك) بين كل هالبشر!!؟؟ 


ـ ليش وأنت تقرأ الحين هذا تبتسم...؟؟ 


يعني اللي ;كتبه بيشوفك..!!؟ 



*​


----------



## إسلام علي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

تحياتي م حسان2 
يعني اللي عمل البيت ده مش عاجبة البيوت العادية


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه أهلاً م. حسان.. فعلاً أعدت الابتسامة على وجهي بعد الانزعاج من أمر معين، بارك الله فيك..

كان في مشاركة شبيهة بهي هون بالملتقى، وكان ردي على صاحب المشاركة: 
" شو شايف الضو أخضر تحت اسمك، إنت أون لاين؟؟ "  

بداية جيـــــــــدة..


----------



## Ayman (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ااخر نكت عربية:

مرة واحد فك مفترس و نسي يربطه 

التاني بيحب يجري ..لكن بيجري مابيحبوش 

مرة واحد يتيم يا بيبسي كولا


----------



## حسان2 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*من روائع قصص الحب*
*

في قديم الزمان، سأل شاب فتاة :


هل تقبلين الزواج بي ؟؟؟؟؟؟





قالت : لا











































فـ عاش الشاب حياة سعيدة للأبد 

*​


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللابتوب الذي أهداه أبو عصام الله يرحمو للعكيد أبو شهاب*


----------



## إسلام علي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ده بجد اللاب توب ده !!!


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> *من روائع قصص الحب*
> *
> 
> في قديم الزمان، سأل شاب فتاة :
> ...



جميله يا باشمهندس حســـــــــــــــان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:77:


----------



## Ayman (23 أكتوبر 2008)

فداك ياراسي

كان لرجل اربع نساء وكن يعنفنه دائما وفي احد الايام غضبن عليه وضربنه ضربا مؤلما ثم حملنه خارج الدار اثنتان برجليه واثنتان بيديه امام مراى احد اصدقائه وبعد يومين رآه يشتري جارية فقال له : ماهذا اما يكفيك ماجرى لك من نسائك الاربع فقال له الم تر كيف كن يحملنني وراسي مدلى على الارض لقد اشتريت الخامسه لتمسك راسي لكي لا يتهشم


له النار ولي الدار

مات احد المجوس وكان عليه دين كثير فقال بعض غرمائه لولده : لو بعت دارك ووفيت بها دين والدك فقال الولد اذا انا بعت داري وقضيت بها عن ابي دينه فهل يدخل الجنه فقالوا لا قال الولد فدعه في النار وانا في الدار


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*بيت واحد عزابي*


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> ده بجد اللاب توب ده !!!


 
ممكن يكون لابتوب، بس أكيد مو من أبو عصام لأبو شهاب.. إنت ما بتعرفهم، هدول بس أشخاص بمسلسل عن الشام القديمة..


----------



## Ayman (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*علام الهم

مر ابراهيم بن ادهم على رجل ينطق وجهه بالهم والحزن فقال له ابراهيم : ياهذا اني اسالك عن ثلاثة فاجبني : فقال له الرجل نعم فقال له ابراهيم : ايجري في هذا الكون شي لايريده الله ؟ فقال لا قال : اينقص من اجلك لحظة كتبها الله لك في الحياة ؟ قال لا قال : اينقص رزقك شي قدره الله قال لا قال ابراهيم فعلام الهم

اللذات سبع

قال المأمون للحسن بن سهل : نظرت في اللذات فوجدتها كلها مملولة سوى سبع قال وماهي ياامير المؤمنين قال خبز الحنطه ولحم الغنم والماء البارد والثوب الناعم والرائحة الطيبة والنظر الى الحسن من كل شي قال : فأين انت ياامير المؤمنين من محادثة الرجال قال صدقت وهي اولاهن

تاثير الامهات

سئل احد الحكماء عن تاثير الامهات في الاولاد فقال : ماتقول في ولد الرومية فقال صلف معجب بخيل قيل فولد الصقلية قال طفس زنيم قيل فولد السوداء قال شجاع سخي قيل فولد الصفراء قال هن انجب اولادا والين اجسادا واطيب افواها قيل فولد النوبية قال فاسق جاهل قيل فولد العربية قال انف حسود حقود قيل فولد اليهودية قال دغل غذر قيل فولد الفارسية قال مكر وخديعه

انصرف وهو ماجور

قعد رجل على باب داره فاتاه سائل فقال له :اجلس ثم صاح بجارية عنده فقال ادفعي الى هذا السائل صاعا من حنطه فقالت مابقي عندنا قل فاعطيه درهما قالت مابقى عندنا دراهم قال فاطعميه رغيفا قالت ماعندنا رغيف فالتفت اليه وقال انصرف يافاسق يافاجر فقال السائل سبحان الله تحرمني وتشتمني قال احببت ان تنصرف وانت ماجور

يتمنى الخسارة فيربح

كان المعتضد اذا راى ابن الجصاص قال : هذا احمق مرزوق وكان ابن الجصاص اوسع الناس دنيا وله من المال مالا ينتهي الى عده ولايوقف على حده وبلغ من جده انه قال تمنيت ان اخسر مرة فقيل لي اشتر التمر من الكوفة وبعه في البصرة وكانت بها نخيل كثيرة وتمرهامتوفر بكثرة وكانت الكوفة قليلة التمر ففعلت ذلك فاتفق ان نخل البصرة لم يحمل في هذا العام فربح ربحا واسعا

ثمانية اشياء

سال بعض الناس الامام الشافعي عن ثمانية اشياء فقالوا له مارايك في واجب واوجب وعجيب واعجب وصعب واصعب وقريب واقرب فرد عليهم بقوله من واجب الناس ان يتوبوا ولكن ترك الذنوب اوجب والدهر في صرفه عجيب وغفلة الناس عنه اعجب والصبر في النائبات صعب ولكن فوات الثواب اصعب وكل ماترتجي قريب والموت من دون ذلك اقرب

لا تستغني

في تحفة العروس قالوا اربع لاتستغني عن اربع : انثى عن ذكر وارض عن مطر واذن عن خبر وعين عن نظر

اربع باربع

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من اعطى اربعا اعطي اربع : وهي في كتاب الله من اعطى الذكر ذكره الله تعالى اذكروني اذكركم ومن اعطى الدعاء اعطي الاجابه لقوله تعالى ادعوني استجب لكم ومن اعطى الشكر اعطي الزياده لقوله تعالى لئن شكرتم لازيدنكم ومن اعطى الاسغفار اعطي المغفرة لقوله تعالى استغفروا ربكم انه كان غفارا

ابن ابي علقمه 

مر (ابن ابي علقمه) بمجلس( بني ناجية) فكبا حماره لوجهه

فضحكوا منه فقال : مايضحككم راى وجوهكم فسجد

يشتهي المرض

قال رجل (لعبد الملك بن ابحر) اشتهي ان امرض فقال له: كل سمكا مالحا واشرب نبيذا حلوا واقعد في الشمس ثم استمرض الله عز وجل فان لم تمرض فانت حمار

تعال اخرجنا

قال الرياش : خرج الناس بالبصرة ينظرون هلال رمضان فرآه رجل منهم ولم يزل يومئ اليه حتى رآه غيره وعاينوه فلما كان هلال الفطر جاء احدهم الى ذلك الرجل فدق عليه الباب وقال له : تعال اخرجنا مما ادخلتنا فيه

حبيب بن اوس

يامــن تبرمت الدنــــيا لــطلعته ..... كــما تبرمت الاجـــفان بالســــهد

يمشي على الارض مختالافاحسبه ..... من بغض طلعته يمشي على كبدي*


----------



## إسلام علي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Ayman (23 أكتوبر 2008)

_*درر القــول

قال الرشيد لابن السماك: عظني

فقال له : أحذر أن تقدم على جنة عرضها السموات والأرض وليس لك فيها موضع قدم

من عاش بلا أولاد لا يعرف الهم ومن مات بلا أولاد لم يعرف السرور

وإذا أصيب القوم في أخلاقهم ...... فأقم عليهم مأتما وعويلا

احمد شوقي

جميل أن تبدأ الصداقة بابتسامه واجمل منها أن تنتهي بابتسامه

أوسكار وايلد

من كانت فيه دعابة فقد برئ من الكبر

الإمام علي رضي الله عنه

ألا كل شي ما خلا الله باطل ..... وكل نعيم لا محالة زائل

لبيد بن ربيعه

مرت بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جنازة ذات يوم فنهض لها بخضوع ولما جاوزته قال له أحد أصحابه : يا رسول الله أنها جنازة يهودي فأجابهم الرسول : سبحان الله أليس إنسان

أني لأبغض أهل بيت ينفقون رزق أيام في يوم واحد

أبو بكر الصديق

لاعب ولدك سبعا وأدبه سبعا وصادقه سبعا ثم اجعل حبله على غاربه

النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

قيل لنابليون : كيف تولد الثقة في جيشك فأجاب كنت أرد بثلاث على ثلاث

من قال لا اقدر قلت له حاول

ومن قال لا اعرف قلت له تعلم

ومن قال مستحيل قلت له جرب

قد يجد الجبان ستة وثلاثين حلا لمشكلته ولكن لايعجبه سوى واحد منها وهو الفرار

مثل صيني

الجبان يفكر بساقيه ساعة الخطر

مثل الماني

الحب حادث في حياة الرجل لكنه تاريخ المرأة برمته

مدام دوستايل

أول الحب عند الرجل الحياء و أوله عند المرأة الجرأة

كلماتنا في الحب تقتل حبنا .... أن الحروف تموت حين تقال

نزار قباني

كل خطوة في الحياة هي خطوة نحو الموت

دي لافينيه

ومن لم يمت بالسيف مات بغيره .... تعددت الأسباب والموت واحد

ابن نباته

الدنيا كالماء المالح كلما ازداد صاحبها شربا ازداد عطشا

ابن المقفع

الرجل الذي لا رأي له . رأسه كمقبض الباب يستطيع أن يديره كل من يشاء

سئل سقراط : أيهما خير أن يتزوج المرء أو أن لا يتزوج

فأجاب : أيهما فعل فهو على الحالين نادم

من عرف نفسه , لم يضره ما قال الناس فيه

سفيان الثوري

شعب من النعاج ينتهي دائما الى تبني حكومة من الذئاب

صحة الجسم في قلة الطعام. وصحة النفس في قلة الآثام. وصحة القلب في قلة الاهتمام. وصحة اللسان في قلة الكلام

ثابت بن قرة
*_


----------



## Ayman (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*الصبر و الرزق الحلال*

*الصبر والرزق الحلال

دخل الخليفة على بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه مسجد الكوفة يوما وقال لرجل كان واقفا على باب المسجد : امسك بغلتي فاخذ الرجل لجام البغلة وتركها فخرج الامام علي من المسجد وفي يده درهمين ليكافئ بهما الرجل على امساكه بغلته فوجد البغلة واقفة بغير لجام فركبها ومضى ثم دفع لغلامه قنبر الدرهمين ليشتري بهما لجاما جديدا للبغلة فلما ذهب قنبر الى السوق وجد اللجام في السوق وقد باعه السارق بدرهمين فقال الامام علي رضي الله عنه : ان العبد ليحرم نفسه الرزق الحلال بترك الصبر*


----------



## Ayman (23 أكتوبر 2008)

_قال عنتربن شداد

ولقد ذكرتك والرماح نواهل ...... مني وبيض الهند تقطر من دمي

فوددت تقبيل السيوف لانها ...... لمعت كبارق ثغرك المتبسم

وقال حفني ناصف

ولقد ذكرتك والحمار معاندي ...... فوق الحديد وقد اتى البابور

فرايت شخصك في الخيال يشير لي ...... فسعيت نحوك وانجلى المحذور

وقال آخر

ولقد ذكرتك والحريق بمنزلي ...... وصراخ من حولي يرج المنزلا

فوقفت اشكو نار حبك باكيا ...... واراك من شوقي اليك تخيلا_


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*حتى القملة؟؟!!!*


 حتى القملة؟؟!!!​

قملة اتجوزت .. يوم فرحها جوزها سألها تحبي نقضي شهر
العسل فين

قالت له في شعر مهند طبعا

قالها انتي طالق​​


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*أحلى أربع نكت صينية..*

*أحلى 4 نكت صينية*​ 


*. *​ 




*. *​ 
*. *​ 
*.*



*. *​ 




*. *​ 

*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *​ 
*. *​ 




*. *​ 
*. *​ 
*.*



*. *​ 




*. *​ 

*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *
*. *​*.*











​ 

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 


*...*​ 

*..*​ 

*.*​ 


*.*​ 

*.*​ 

*.*​ 

*.*​ 

*.*​ 

*.*​ 

*.*​ 
*مدامك ما بتعرف صيني ليش انزلت لتقرأ النكت؟؟*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

عثر شاب علي مصباح علاء الدين - وكان الشاب غير متزوج نظرا لعدم حصوله علي مسكن ليتزوج فيه - وقام الشاب بحك المصباح وظهر له خادم المصباح وساله شبيك لبيك ,,,,,,,,, تطلب ايه .؟ فقال الشاب الحقني ان عاوز اتجوز وجوازي واقف علي السكن شوفلي شقه علشان اتجوز فيها 

رد عليه الجني وقالله يعني تفتكر انا لو لاقي شقه لي انا كاان ايه اللي ها يقعدني في المصباح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الأصمعي...!​ 
ليش سموه الأصمعي؟؟​ 

في يوم من الأيام 
كان الشاب الأصمعي 
ومعه طرفة بن العبد والأعشى وزهير بن أبي سلمى
ملمومين عند السيد الكريم حاتم الطائي​ 
أكيد حاتم مين غيره بيلم الشباب عنده بالخيمة!!​ 
وكانت لليلة خميس و الشباب سهرانه​ 
وهاتك يا لعب وشرب قهوة وضرب كروت وطرنيب...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
والمهم بلا ما طول عليكم​ 
الأصمعي أيامها كان اسمه تامر​ 
وكانت اللعبة حامية جدا​ 
والشباب عيونهم راح تطق من التركيز...​ 
وكانت الجولة الأخيرة جولة مصيرية للشباب​ 
وكل واحد رمى الكرت تبعه على الأرض 
ما ضل غير تامر...​ 


واتطلع هيك بالشباب ... 
وعلى وجهة ابتسامة المنتصر​ 
وصرخ بأعلى صوته...​ 
الأص معي​ 
الأص معي​ 
الأص معي يا شباب... ياهوووووووووووو​ 


وسلخه هيك طاخخخخخخخخخ بالأرض ..
ثار فيها زوبعة من الغبار حوالين الشباب...​ 
ومن يومها بطلو ينادوه تامر .. وصار اسمه..​ 
الأصمعي!!!​


----------



## Ayman (23 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> الأصمعي...!​
> ليش سموه الأصمعي؟؟​
> 
> في يوم من الأيام
> ...






شوقتني لايام الطرنيب و الاستميشن
وداعا يا كلية الهندسة (كلية الأصامعة)


----------



## نور الجزائرية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اهـــــــــــــا الاخ محي بيعرف هيفاء... و غير ها و بيحكي نكت عنهن... اين انت يا سيدة محي الدين...لو منك ما تركت يشوف تلفزيون 
الاخ ابو الحلول لس ما دخل دنيا و عارف كيف يصبح وضع زوجته بعد الزواج ...ادا كان هيك انصحك خليك بس خاطب ...مو احسن ؟؟؟...الخطيبة ستظل حلوة على طول بلا ما تجيبلها اولاد يبهدلوها ؟؟؟
الطرنيب و الاستميشن...؟؟؟...شو معنى الكلمتين يا ايمن و يا محمد
و اليكم هديتي لنهاية الاسبوع ​
*واحد فهمه ثقيل وجهوا له هذا السؤال**: *

*ماهو وجه الشبه بين الحمار والأرنب؟*
*قال: الحمار**باللغة الانجليزية اسمه **دونكي*
*احذف (**دون**) ظلّت **كي*
*كي** بالعربي يعني **مفتاح*
*حط مفتاح في حكمة ... الصبر مفتاح الفرج*
*احذف مفتاح الفرج، ظلّت **الصبر*
*حط الصبر في حكمة بعد .. الصبر **جميل*
*احذف الصبر، ظلّت*
*جميل*
*في ممثل **مصري اسمه **جميل راتب*
*احذف جميل، ظلّت **راتب*
*اعكس الحرفين الأخيريين (**التاء**والباء**( *
*صارت **رابت*
*ورابت بالانجليزي يعني **أرنب*​
*وهو المطلوب اثباته*حلوة ...و لا لأ​


----------



## Abo Fares (24 أكتوبر 2008)

أكيد حلوة النكتة أختي نورة.. 

على فكرة، الطرنيب لعبة شدة، بس الاستميشن؟؟ يمكن كمان اسم لعبة المصري، والله أعلم..


----------



## ماجدان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *اقرأ معي بسرعة الجُمل المكتوبة في المثلثات *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
جميل جدا 
فى رأى اقوى مشاركه فى الموضوع 

مشكور م. ابو الحلول


----------



## ماجدان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

hossam101 قال:


> طفل يابانى - عجبتنى جداااااااااااااا
> 
> طفل ياباني يقهر الامريكان اول يوم في الدراسة في مدرسة امريكية
> 
> ...


 
ودى عجبتنى قوىىىى 
بجد ممتازه


----------



## ماجدان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> *الصبر والرزق الحلال*
> 
> _*دخل الخليفة على بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه مسجد الكوفة يوما وقال لرجل كان واقفا على باب المسجد : امسك بغلتي فاخذ الرجل لجام البغلة وتركها فخرج الامام علي من المسجد وفي يده درهمين ليكافئ بهما الرجل على امساكه بغلته فوجد البغلة واقفة بغير لجام فركبها ومضى ثم دفع لغلامه قنبر الدرهمين ليشتري بهما لجاما جديدا للبغلة فلما ذهب قنبر الى السوق وجد اللجام في السوق وقد باعه السارق بدرهمين فقال الامام علي رضي الله عنه : ان العبد ليحرم نفسه الرزق الحلال بترك الصبر*_


 

وكمان حبيبى م. ايمن ليه قدر من اعجابى بمشاركاته 
فعلا 
يارب يكرمنا ويلهمنا الصبر 
يارب ياكريم والواحد مننا ميستعجلش الرزق ويبعد عن الصبر ويخش فى امور حرام زى القروض والربا ......... إلخ 

مشكور م. ايمن جدا جدا


----------



## ماجدان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> الله عليكم يا جماعه
> أيه الحلاوه دى
> 
> الموضوع جميل جميل وبيجمعنا كلنا
> ...


 
اعلم انى تأخرت 
ولكن سامحونى فمشاغل الاسبوع السابق والله كانت متواصله دون أنقطاع تام إلا للنوم


----------



## ماجدان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*التبرعات للكنيسه*

والآن 
إيمانا منى بأفضلية الحديث الطريف من الواقع اى التحدث بالحقيقه اتباعا لسنه الهادى محمد والأبتعاد عن لغو الحديث او القصص المختلقه وغير الحقيقيه التى لم تحدث بالفعل 

أروى لكم قصه طريفه تناولها فضيلة الشيخ والداعيه الكبير د. محمد العريفى بارك الله لنا فيه واطال فى عمره 

يحكى الشيخ 
بمناسبة سؤال أحد النصارى بألمانيا والذى أحب أن يدخل الإسلام 
سأله الشيخ لماذا تريد أعتناق الإسلام ؟
قال النصرانى : والله القساوسه والرهبان عندنا يركبوا اغلى السيارات ويرتدو أفخم الثياب ويسكنو احسن البيوت ويمتلكون الأموال الكثيره ونحن لا ولا نرى منهم شيئا 

ومن هنا روى الشيخ القصه 
فقال 

" فى يوم من الايام قلت التبرعات بأحدى الكنائس ..... فأجتمع قساوسة هذه الكنيسه لينظروا بالأمر لأحتياجهم للمال وأخذوا يبحثون المسأله ليجدوا مخرجا يجمعوا به المال ويجذبوا النصارى للتبرع بالمال للكنيسه 
ففكر أحدهم وقال : ما رأيكم ان نبيع للناس أراض بالجنه !!! ( لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله )
وأن نخبر الناس ( النصارى فى منطقة الكنيسه ) انه إذا إشتريت أرضا فى الجنه تدخل الجنه 
ووافق القساوسه على هذا الأقتراح 
وجمعوا الرسومات والعقود وأنزلو الأعلانات والدعايا حتى تجمع الناس حول الكنيس والكل يريد أن يشترى ارضا بالجنه 
وبدأت عملية البيع والشراء بالفعل والتفاوض فى أمور المال للشراء 
وفى يوم سمع كبير التجار بالمنطقه عن موضوع بيع أراض الجنه فذهب للكنيسه ليتفقد الأمر 
فما إن وصل حتى وجد الناس مجتمعين بالكنيسه بالفعل وما إن دخل الكنيسه حتا وجدها قلبت مكتب عقار خرائط واوراق وعقود وصقات ........... إلخ
فلمحه أحد القساوسه المسؤلين عن البيع 
فقال للباقين آآآآه هذا رجل هام وكبير الناس هذا أعطوه مخططات الشمال ( ههههههههه لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله )
وفردو المخططات وأخذوا يغروه بالشراء ويخيروه 
فقالو له : هنا يسكن نوح عليه السلام وهنا ربوة تحتها نهر مش عارف اسمه ايش وبجوارك بيت لوط وفى الشمال تجد بيت كذا و .......... هااا تشترى ؟ ( لا إله إلا الله )
قال لهم : ما اريد 
فقالو : ايش تريد نحن نبيع أراض فى الجنه أيش تريد 
فقال : أريد ان اشترى النار !!! ( سبحان الله )
فقالو : ايش تريد ... نحن هنا نبيع أراض فى الجنه لا نبيع النار 
فقال : وأنا لا أريد أراضى فى الجنه إن كنتم تبيعون النار اشترى النار 
ففكروا قليلا فيما بينهم وقالو نبيع النار ولما لا الأمر كله لعب فى لعب 
فقالو : إذن نبيع لك النار 
فقال : وأنا اشترى 
تفاوضوا فى السعر وأتفقوا وأشترى الرجل النار كامله ومضوا عقد وأخذ الرجل الصق وخرج به للناس فى الكنيسه 
وقال 


أيها الناس لا تشترو اراض فى الجنه ..... فقد أشتريت النار ولن أدخل احدا

59


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*حكمة الاسبوع*

قال أحد الحكماء لابنه في موعظه : --------
يا بني .. إذا أردت أن تصاحب رجلاً فأغضبه .. فإن أنصفك من نفسه فلا تدع صحبته .. وإلا فاحذره
ـــــــــــــــــــــ




وقال : الإخوان ثلاثة 
 
.. أخ كالغذاء تحتاج إليه في كل وقت ،

..وأخ كالدواء تحتاج إليه أحياناً ،

.. وأخ كالداء لا تحتاج اليه أبداً
ـــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## Abo Fares (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*من غرائب شعر ناصر الفراعنه*

*من غرائب شعر ناصر الفراعنه*


*ماشاء الله عليه تقول* *جالس يحل كلمات متقاطعة وهو يكتب هذه الأبيات* 
​*




*​


----------



## إسلام علي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

حسناً عزيزي أبو الحلول لقد بدأت المباراة
هذه أبيات تقرأ من اليمين للشمال أو من الشمال لليمين وما يتغير اللفظ 
قمر يفرط عمدا مشرق*** رش ماء طرف يرمق
قد حلا كاذب وعد تابع*** لعبا تدعو بذاك الحدق
وممكن أيضاً
قبسٌ يدعو سناه ان جفا *** فجناه انس وعد يسبق
قر في إلف نــداها قلبـه *** بلقاها دنــف لا يــفـرق

من عجائب الشعر لسعد المقري ما يقرأ مدحا وعكسها ذماً كقوله (هههههه خلي بالك)

طلبوا الذي نالوا فما منعــوا *** رفعت فما خطت لهم رتـب
وهبوا و ما تمت لهم خلـــق *** سلموا فما أودى بهم عطب
جلبوا الذي نرضى فما كسدوا *** شيم لهم حمدت فما كسبـوا
غضبوا فما ساءت لهم قيــم *** ستروا فما هتكت لهم حجب
ذهبوا و ما يمضي لهم أثـــر *** رحموا فما حلـــت بهم نـوب
حسب لهم يزكوا فما سقطوا *** كلم لهم صدقت فما كذبـــوا
عصب بهم نصرت فما خذلوا *** شرفوا فما يدنـو لهم حسب

وإذا عكست قرئت هكذا:

رتب لهــم خطت فما رفعت *** منعوا فما نالوا الذي طلبــوا
عطب بهم أودى فما سلمـوا *** خلق لهم تمت و ما وهبــــوا
كسبوا فما حمدت لهم شيـم *** كسدوا فما نرضى الذي جلبـوا
حجب لهم هتكت فما ستروا *** قيم لهم ساءت فما غضبــــوا
نوب بهم حلت فما رحمــوا *** أثر لهم يمضي و ما ذهبــــوا
كذبوا فما صدقت لهم كلـم *** سقطوا فما يزكوا لهم حســـب
حسب لهم يدنوا فما شرفـوا *** خذلوا فما نصرت بهم عصـــب


----------



## نور الجزائرية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللهم اعز الاسلام و المسلمين*



سالدان قال:


> والآن
> إيمانا منى بأفضلية الحديث الطريف من الواقع اى التحدث بالحقيقه اتباعا لسنه الهادى محمد والأبتعاد عن لغو الحديث او القصص المختلقه وغير الحقيقيه التى لم تحدث بالفعل
> 
> أروى لكم قصه طريفه تناولها فضيلة الشيخ والداعيه الكبير د. محمد العريفى بارك الله لنا فيه واطال فى عمره
> ...


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لك اخي احمد على هده المشاركة انتظرناها منذ ان وعدت بالمشاركة في هدا الموضوع و قد تأخرت في ذالك.......؟ 
اللهم اعز الاسلام و المسلمين.


----------



## نور الجزائرية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> *علام الهم*
> 
> _*مر ابراهيم بن ادهم على رجل ينطق وجهه بالهم والحزن فقال له ابراهيم : ياهذا اني اسالك عن ثلاثة فاجبني : فقال له الرجل نعم فقال له ابراهيم : ايجري في هذا الكون شي لايريده الله ؟ فقال لا قال : اينقص من اجلك لحظة كتبها الله لك في الحياة ؟ قال لا قال : اينقص رزقك شي قدره الله قال لا قال ابراهيم فعلام الهم*_
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
_قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من اعطى اربعا اعطي اربع : وهي في كتاب الله من اعطى الذكر ذكره الله لقوله تعالى اذكروني اذكركم ومن اعطى الدعاء اعطي الاجابه لقوله تعالى ادعوني استجب لكم ومن اعطى الشكر اعطي الزياده لقوله تعالى لئن شكرتم لازيدنكم ومن اعطى الاسغفار اعطي المغفرة لقوله تعالى استغفروا ربكم انه كان غفارا_
وجميلة تلكم الطرائف و انا شخصيا احب هدا النوع من الحكايات القديمة تذكرنا باسماء سمعنا بها و مواقف نستدل بها بعيدة في آثارها .....
شكرا اخ ايمن .


----------



## Abo Fares (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*نظام القيادة الجديد لتقليل نسبة الحوادث‏*

*نظام القيادة الجديد لتقليل نسبة الحوادث*


*منظمة السلامة العامة للقيادة في الطرقات**أعلنت عن تصميم حزام أمان جديد*



*يخفض الحوادث بنسبة **(45%)** عن المعدل السابق*

*
*​*

**كمـا هـو مبيــن في الشكـــل أدنــــاه*


*7*


*7*


*7*


*7*


*7*


*7*


*7*


*7*


7


7


7


*7*


*7*


*7*


*7*


*7*


7


7*7*


*7*


*7*


*7*


7


7​


7


7​7


7


7


7


7


7


7


7


7


7


7


7














​


----------



## Abo Fares (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*هل تعلم أن التفاح حرام‏*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
*هل تعلم أن التفاح حرام ؟؟؟؟ يقول أحد الأشخاص*​ 

*عندما كنت أؤدي تحية المسجد أزعجتني رائحة دخان قوية قطعت على خشوعي وبعد أن سلمت التفت لأجد احد الإخوة وقد اسودت شفتاه من الدخان وقلت في نفسي انتظر إلى أن تنتهي الصلاة ثم اكلمه وانصحه. *​ 

*لكني فوجئت بطفل صغير لا يتجاوز التاسعة من عمرة يدخل المسجد ويجلس بجانب ذلك الرجل و دار بينهما الحوار التالي: *​ 

*الطفل: السلام عليكم يا عمي أنت من ..... ؟؟؟*​ 

*الرجل: ايوه أنا من .... *​ 

*الطفل: تعرف الشيخ عبدا لحميد كشك *​ 

*الرجل: ايوه اعرفه *​ 

*الطفل: والشيخ جاد الحق *​ 

*الرجل: ايوه اعرفه *​ 

*الطفل: والشيخ محمد الغزالي *​ 

*الرجل: ايوه اعرفه *​ 

*الطفل: تسمع اشرتطهم وفتاويهم *​ 

*الرجل: ايوه!! *​ 

*الطفل: اجل كل ها لعلماء والمشايخ يقولون إن الدخان حرام .....ليش تشربه؟؟ *​ 

*الرجل : (وقد بدا عليه الارتباك) لا الدخان مش حرام *​ 

*الطفل: بلى حرام الم يقل تعالى((ويحرم عليكم الخبائث)) هل إذا أردت أن تدخن تقول بسم الله وإذا انتهيت تقول الحمد لله ؟؟!! *​ 

*الرجل: بعناد لا أنا عايز آية من القرآن تقول: ((ويحرم عليكم الدخان)) *​ 

*الطفل: يا عمي الدخان حرام كما أن ((التفاح)) حرام !!! *​ 

*الرجل وقد غضب:التفاح حرام!!! على كيفك تحلل وتحرم يا ولد *​ 

*الطفل: هات لي آية تقول((ويحل لهم التفاح)) *​ 

*الرجل وقد ارتبك وسكت ولم يستطع الكلام ثم انفجر باكياً وأقيمت الصلاة وهو يبكي*​ 
*وبعد الصلاة التفت الرجل إلى الطفل *​ 

*وقال شوف يابني أقسم بالله العظيم إني مش حاشرب الدخان مرة تانية في حياتي*​ 
*منقووووووول*​


----------



## Abo Fares (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*بعد رفع اسعار المازوت‏*

بعد إعادة رفع سعر المحروقات :​ 


*قريباً **وحصريا *​ 
+
+
+
+
+​


----------



## إسلام علي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> بعد إعادة رفع سعر المحروقات :
> *قريباً*
> *وحصريا*


هههههههههههههههههه لا لا لا دي صعبة أوي ..بطني وجعتني من الضحك :68::68::68:​


----------



## ماجدان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
> 
> *هل تعلم أن التفاح حرام ؟؟؟؟ يقول أحد الأشخاص*​
> 
> ...


 
مشاركه ممتازه جدا م|. أبو الحلول

ما شاء الله


----------



## ماجدان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشاجره أسريه بين زوج وزوجته*

السلام عليكم 

اليوم أحاكيكم من قول الشيخ العلامه أبو أسحاق الحوينى 

يحكى الشيخ ان أحد الأخوه حدثه عن مشاجره أسربه بين رجل وزوجته لسبب ما 

ويقول الشيخ 
أن الرجل طيب زياده عن اللزوم وزوجته عفيه شويه 

المهم 
علا صوت المرأه فعلا صوت الرجل 
ويقول الشيخ يظهر أن الرجل أخذته الحماسه والنخوه فضرب زوجته ...... ولكن الزوجه يظهر أنها كانت كانت بتلعب رياضه عنيفه حبتين فأخذت عصا كانت بجانبها وأرادت أن تضرب زوجها 

فما كان من الزوج إلا أن فر هاربا تحت السرير 

فوقفت الزوجه وقالت له : أطلع من تحت السرير 
فقال الزوج : مش طالع 

قالت الزوجه : لو أنت راجل بن راجل اطلع من تحت السرير 

قال الزوج 
والله ما طالع ونشوف كلام مين اللى هيمشى


----------



## Ayman (31 أكتوبر 2008)

* قمر جحا :

- سئل جحا يوماً عن أيهما أكثر فائدة الشمس أم القمر ؟

فقال : القمر أكثر فائدة من الشمس ، فالشمس تطلع نهاراًَ والدنيا نور ، أما القمر فإنه يبزغ ليلاً وينير الدنيا . فهو أفضل من الشمس .

=============

* الدعوة عامة :

- اعتاد تلميذاً أن يذهب إلى مدرسته راكباًَ حماره ، وفي إحدى الأيام وضعت الحماره ، فغاب التلميذ عن الدراسة لمدة أسبوع ، فلما عاد بها إلى المدرسة سأله رفقاؤه في المدرسة عن سبب غيابه ، فأخبرهم بولادة الحمارة ، فقال له تلميذ لئيم لماذا لم تدعونا للسابع ؟

فقال له وهو يضحك :

لقد اقتصرت الدعوة على حمير الحي .


----------



## Ayman (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*طرائف*


لاتقطعوا اللطم عليه

ضاع لرجل ولد فناحوا ولطموا عليه وبقوا على ذلك اياما وصعد ابوه لغرفته فرآه جالسا في في زاوية من زواياها فقال يابني انت بالحياة اما ترى مانحن فيه قال الولد قد

علمت ولكن هاهنا بيض وقد قعدت مثل الدجاجة عليه ولن ابرح حتى تطلع الكتاكيت منها فرجع ابوه الى اهله وقال لقد وجدت ابني حيا ولكن لاتقطعوا اللطم عليه
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
العود لامنه بلغ سن ستين

تعاتب حمد الروقي وزوجته منيرة بنت ابن ثعلى فقالت

العام تبغي لك من البيض ثنتين ........ ايضا وتبغي لك عليهن زيادة

العود لا منه وصل سن ستين ........ يصير مخه مثل مخ الجرادة

لايقضي الحاجة ولايقضي الدين ...... ولاعاد تقبل منه حتى الشهادة
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لعن الله من اكل ثنتين ثنتين

جلس اعمى وبصير معا ياكلان تمرا في ليلة مظلمة فقال الاعمى : انا لاارى ولكن لعن الله من ياكل ثنتين ثنتين وعندما انتهى التمر صار نوى الاعمى اكثر من نوى البصير فقال البصير : كيف يكون نواك اكثر من نواي فقال الاعمى لاني اكل ثلاثا ! فقال البصير اما قلت : لعن الله من ياكل ثنتين ثنتين ؟ قال : بلى ولكني لم اقل ثلاثا
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال احد الشعراء يصف داره واسمه الجزار

ودار خراب بها قد نزلت ..... ولكن نزلت الى السابعه

فلا فرق مابين ان اكون ..... بها او اكون في القارعه

تساورها هفوات النسيم ..... فتصغي بلا اذن سامعه

واخشى بها ان اقيم الصلاة ..... فتسجد حيطانها الراكعه

اذا ماقرات اذا زلزلت ....... خشيت ان تقرا الواقعه
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اربع اربع

اسلم اعرابي في ايام الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب فجعل عمر يعلمه الصلاة فيقول صل الظهر اربعا والعصر اربعا والمغرب ثلاثا والعشاء اربعا والصبح ركعتين فلم يستطيع الاعرابي حفظ ذلك فجعل يخلط بالاعداد فضجر الخليفة وقال ان الاعراب احفظ شي للشعر ثم قال للاعرابي

ان الصلاة اربع واربع

ثم ثلاث بعدهن اربع

ثم صلاة الفجر لاتضيع

احفظت قال الاعرابي نعم قال عمر الحق باهلك
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يهجو جاره

قال احد الشعراء يهجو جاره

لو كنت ريحا كانت الدبورا

او كنت غيما لم تكن مطيرا

او كنت ماء لم تكن نميرا

او كنت بردا كنت زمهريرا

او كنت مخا كنت مخاريرا

وقال اخر

لو كنت ماء لم تكن بعذب

او كنت سيفا لم تكن بعضب

او كنت لحما كنت لحم كلب
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اسألوا القاضي

شوهد مؤذن يؤذن وهو يتلو من ورقة في يده قيل له اما تحفظ الآذان

فقال: اسألوا القاضي

فآتوا القاضي: فقالوا السلام عليكم

فاخرج القاضي دفترا وتصفحه وقال وعليكم السلام
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الخمر

جلست عجوز من الاعراب الى فتيان يشربون نبيذا فسقوها قدحا فطابت نفسها فتبسمت فسقوها قدحا اخر فاحمر وجهها وضحكت فسقوها ثالثا فقالت: خبروني هل نساؤكم يشربن هذا

قالوا نعم

قالت: والله ان صدقتم مافيكم من يعرف اباه


----------



## إسلام علي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> واخشى بها ان اقيم الصلاة ..... فتسجد حيطانها الراكعه
> اذا ماقرات اذا زلزلت ....... خشيت ان تقرا الواقعه



هههههههههههه لا لا م أيمن مشترك بقوة :68: :68: :68:
على فكرة ده أكتر نوع بحبه من الطرائف لأنه حصل بجد زائد بيفكرك باللغة الجميلة
وآدي طرفة من كتاب هام وهو مرفق بالمشاركة

في ذكر المغفلين من المتزهدين
أبو عبد الله المزابلي
عن علي بن المحسن التنوخي قال: كان عندنا بجبل اللكام رجل يسمى أبو عبد الله المزابلي يدخل البلد بالليل فيتتبع المزابل فيأخذ ما يجده ويغسله ويقتاته ولا يعرف قوتاً غيره، أو يتوغل في الجبل فيأكل من الثمرات المباحات، وكان صالحاً مجتهداً إلا أنه كان قليل العقل، وكان بأنطاكية موسى الزكوري صاحب المجون، وكان له جار يغشى المزابل، فجرى بين موسى الزكوري وجاره شر، فشكاه إلى المزابلي فلعنه في دعائه فكان الناس يقصدونه في كل جمعة فيتكلم عليهم ويدعو، فلما سمعوه يلعن ابن الزكوري جاء الناس إلى داره لقتله فهرب ونهبت داره، فطلبه العامة فاستتر فلما طال استتاره قال: إني سأحتال على المزابلي بحيلة أتخلص بها فأعينوني، فقالوا له: ما تريد؟ قال: أعطوني ثوباً جديداً وشيئاً من مسك وناراً وغلماناً يؤنسوني الليلة في هذا الجبل، قال: فأعطيته ذلك، فلما كان نصف الليل صعد فوق الكهف الذي يأوي فيه المزابلي فبخر بالند ونفخ المسك فدخلت الرائحة إلى كهف أبي عبد الله المزابلي، فلما اشتم المزابلي تلك الرائحة وسمع الصوت قال: ما لك عافاك الله ومن أنت؟ قال: أنا جبرائيل أرسلني ربي، فلم يشك المزابلي في صدق القول وأجهش بالبكاء والدعاء، فقال: يا جبرائيل ومن أنا حتى يرسلك الله إلي؟ فقال: الرحمن يقرئك السلام ويقول لك: موسى الزكوري غداً رفيقك في الجنة. فصعق أبو عبد الله فتركه موسى فرجع، فلما كان من الغد كان يوم الجمعة أقبل المزابلي يخبر الناس برسالة جبرائيل ويقول: تمسوا بابن الزكوري واسألوه أن يجعلني في حل واطلبوه لي، فأقبل العامة إلى دار ابن الوكوري يطلبونه ويستحلونه.

​


----------



## Abo Fares (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*مصطلحات فيلسوفيه*

مصطلحات فيلسوفيه 


غرفة الاجتماعات** 
مكان يتحدث كل من به، ليرفض الجميع كل القرارات فيما بعد 


*الابتسامة* 
انحناءة تستقيم بها كل الأمور 


*الخ* 
علامة توحي للآخرين بأنك تعرف أكثر مما قلت. 


*الخبرة* 
هي عدد الأخطاء التي ارتكبتها في حياتك السابقة. 


*القنبلة الذرية* 
اختراع لتدمير كل اختراع. 


*الفيلسوف* 
رجل يعاني طوال حياته، ويتذكروه فقط بعد موته. 


*الدبلوماسي* 
شخص يطلب منك الذهاب إلى الجحيم بطريقة تجعلك تستعجل تلك الرحلة. 

**المجرم**** 
شخص كغيره من الناس، والفرق فقط انه تم القبض عليه متلبساً. 

*السياسي* 
رجل يهز يدك قبل الانتخابات، وثقتك بعدها. 


*الواجب* 
ما نطالب به الآخرين. 


*التلميذ الفاشل* 
هو التلميذ الذي يمكن أن يكون الأول في فصله لولا وجود الآخرين. 


*الزواج* 
هو الموضوع الوحيد الذي تتفق عليه جميع النساء ويختلف عليه جميع الرجال. 


*النساء* 
أكثر المخلوقات ثرثرة، ومع ذلك فهن يكتمن نصف ما يعرفن. 

*اللباقة*
هي القدرة على وصف الآخرين كما يرون هم أنفسهم. 

*الكسل* 
أن تعتاد الراحة قبل أن يحل بك التعب. 


*علم النفس* 
العلم الذي يذكر لك أشياء تعرفها فعلا بكلمات لا تستطيع فهمها. 


*الصبر* 
فن إخفاء نفاد الصبر. 




**الزوج* *
رجل يطلب من زوجته أن تكون مثالية إلى الحد الذي يجعلها تغفر له أنه ليس
مثالياً. 



*طبيب الأسنان* 
رجل يحصل على لقمته من أفواه الآخرين. 


*الدبلوماسي* 
رجل يتذكر عيد ميلاد زوجته وينسى عمرها. 


*العطف* 
أكبر رأسمال مدفون لا يستخدمه العالم. 


*الحب* 
فعل وليس اسماً. ​


----------



## حسان2 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*بدك تموت شهيد؟ *​ 
*يا تمشي على طريق  ............. يا تسافر على طريق   بالليل *​ 



*بدك تموت من الجوع؟ *​ 
*يا تتجوز بنت حلوة غاويه نيو لوك .............. يا تسافر تعمل شوبينغ في ......  *​ 



*بدك تموت من الحسرة؟ *​ 
*يا تتفرج على جلسات مجلس الشعب ....... يا تتناقش مع ابنك في القيم والأخلاق *​ 



*بدك تموت من الغيظ؟ *​ 
*يا تتفرج على أفلام اليومين دول......... ياتتفرج ع قنوات الفيديو كليب *​ 



*بدك تموت من الزهق؟ *​ 
*يا تدخل على النت من التليفون ..,,.. يا تستنى دورك في مستشفى حكومي من غير واسطة *​ 



*بدك تموت من الهبل؟ *​ 
*يا تسمع الأغاني الشبابية .......... يا تسمع برنامج شبابيك *​ 



*بدك تموت مخنوق؟ *​ 
*ياتروح تجدد بطاقة شهادة السواقة ......... يا تتفرج على القناة الـ   *​ 



*بدك تموت مفطوووس؟ *​ 
*يا تتفرج على إعلانات التليفزيون ............ يا تتفرج على ستار أكاديمي *​ 



*بدك تموت مرعوووووب؟ *​ 
*يا تسأل عن الأخطاء الطبية ....... يا تروح تحلل المياه إلي بنشربها *​ 



*بدك تموت مشهور؟ *​ 


*يا تغني وصوتك وحش ............. يا تعمل نفسك سفاح *​ 




*بدك تموت مليونير؟ *​ 
*يا تعطي دروس للبكالوريا ............. يا تنتج فيلم لهيفاء وهبي *​ 



*بدك تموت متنكد؟ *
*يا تتفرج على قنوات الأخبار ....... يا تحاول تفهم شو عم يصير في العراق *​ 





*بدك تموت من الحزن؟ *​ 
*يا تفكر في أفضل وسيلة للاستفادة من راتبك........ يا تقنع ولادك بالدراسة والتفوق*​


----------



## Abo Fares (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*فعلاً سؤال صعب، وإجابة ذكية *




*كنت تقود سيارتك في ليلة عاصفة .. وفي طريقك *



*مررت بموقف للحافلات, ورأيت ثلاثة أشخاص **ينتظرون الحافلة : *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*1- *​​
*امرأة عجوز توشك على الموت *



*2- **صديق قديم سبق ان *
*أنقذ حياتك *​



*3- **المرأة المثالية *
​*والتي كنت تحلم بالزواج طوال العمر *​



*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*كان لديك متسع بسيارتك لراكب واحد فقط .. فايهم*
*ستقله معك ؟؟؟ *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*كان هذا احد الاسئلة التي تستخدم في استمارة *
*طلب الالتحاق بأحد الوظائف *​
​

*- **يمكنك ان *
​*تقل السيده العجوز لانها توشك على الموت *
*,*​
​
*وربما من الافضل انقاذها اولا *
​

*- **تستطيع *
​*أن تأخذ صديقك القديم لانه قد سبق وأنقذ حياتك *
*وقد تكون هذه هي الفرصه المناسبة لرد الجميل *​




*- **وفي كل الاحوال *
​*فانك لن تكون قادرا على ايجاد زوجتك المثالية *
*مرة اخرى *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*من بين 200 شخص تقدموا ، كان هنالك شخص *
*واحد فقط تم ترشيحه لهذه الوظيفه .. وذلك *
*لإجابته التي لا غبار عليها .. فكر *
*في اجابه مناسبه للسؤال قبل ان تقرأ اجابته *
*.. *​
​
*بماذا اجاب ؟؟؟ *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *
*>>> *​*قال ببساطه : *
*سأعطي مفاتيح *
*السيارة لصديقي القديم واطلب منه توصيل السيده *
*العجوز الى المستشفى .. فيما سأبقى *
*انا لأنتظر الحافله مع المرأة المثالية التي *
*أريد الزواج منها*​​


----------



## إسلام علي (6 نوفمبر 2008)

​


أبو الحلول قال:


> **المجرم****
> شخص كغيره من الناس، والفرق فقط انه تم القبض عليه متلبساً.
> *الكسل*
> أن تعتاد الراحة قبل أن يحل بك التعب.
> ...




هههههههههههههه :68:
​


حسان2 قال:


> *بدك تموت مرعوووووب؟ *
> 
> 
> *يا تسأل عن الأخطاء الطبية ....... يا تروح تحلل المياه إلي بنشربها *



ههههههههههههههههههههه :68: :68:​


----------



## ماجدان (6 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *كنت تقود سيارتك في ليلة عاصفة .. وفي طريقك *​
> 
> 
> *مررت بموقف للحافلات, ورأيت ثلاثة أشخاص **ينتظرون الحافلة : *​
> ...


 
ممتاز جدا للأجابه 
بصراحه برافوووووووووو


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*أمثال مصرية*​



*اللى بيته من إزاز ميغيرش هدومه فى الصالون** ¦ *​

*فاقد الشىء يدور عليه** ¦ *​ 
*اقلب القدره على فومها الفول يقع منها** ¦ *​ 
*تأتى الرياح محمله بالأتربة** ¦ *​ 
*ياخبرالنهارده بفلوس بكره ينزل عليه أوكازيون** ¦ *​ 
*اللى معاه قرش محيره يجيب حمام ويحمره** ¦ *​ 
*جت الحزينه تفرح شغلت شريط حكيم وقعدت ترقص** ¦ *​ 
*قال يا   يكفيكوا شر الكمين** ¦ *​ 
*اللى ياكل لوحده يشبع** ¦ *​ 
*لاتبكى على اللبن فى البسكوت** ¦ *​ 
*اقطع عرق و حته بتلو** ¦ *​ 
*اطبخى ياجاريه الأنبوبه فاضيه يا سيدى** ¦ *​ 
*لو حبيبك عسل ما تحطلوش طحينة** ¦ *​ 
*اللى يتلسع من الشوربه يتصل بالمطافى** ¦ *​ 
*وبكره ترجع ريما من عند خلتها فى مارينا** ¦ *​ 
*ياداخل بين البصله وقشرتها حط قطرة علشان هادمع من ريحتها** ¦ *​ 
*اصوم اصوم وافطر على المدفع** ¦ *​ 
*القرش الأبيض بيعوم فى البحر الأحمر** ¦ *​ 
*ضربوا الأعور على عينه قالهم كسرتوا النضاره** ¦ *​ 
*اللى ميشفش من الغربال يكشف نظر** ¦ *​ 
*المال السايب يعلم الطلبه** ¦ *​ 
*نام وارتاح وكل عسل نحل التمساح** ¦ *​ 
*من خرج من داره مينساش يأخد المفتاح معاه** ¦ *​ 
*الباب اللى يجيجلك منه الريح شيله وركب قبنورى** ¦ *​ 
*المضطر يركب التاكسى** ¦ *​ 
*رب صدفة خير من ألف ليلة و ليلة** ¦ *​ 
*اللى يخاف من العفريت يعمل **عبيط*​ 
*المركب اللى فيها رايسين يلعبوا طاولة** ¦ *​ 
*اللى خدتوا الأرعه تخدو ام الخلول** ¦ *​ 
*what **اللى ميعرفش يقول** ¦ *​ 
*أكل العيش يحب الطعميه** ¦ *​ 
*lenses **العين عليها** ¦ *​ 
*قاوا للحرامى أحلف قالهم وحياة قلبى وأفراحوا** ¦ *​ 

*أمثــــــال عربيــــات النقــــل*​ 
*ربنا يحميكى من الميكانيكى** ¦ *

*الحلوة أسمها تفاحة للسفر والسياحة** ¦ *​ 
*الحلوة من حلوان وصاحبها راجل غلبان** ¦ *​ 
*الحلوة من دمياط وعليها أقساط** ¦ *​ 
*قصه كفاح مش جايه على المرتاح** ¦ *​ 
*متزمروش يا   دا السواق نايم** ¦ *​ 
*اجرى جري الوحوش اوتوبيس 710 ماتلحقوش*​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد في حجات جميله وفي حجات ......................... بصراحة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بس بصراحة فكرة اكثر من رائعة من مشرفنا الرائع مهندس ابوالحلول


----------



## Abo Fares (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*من زحزح جبنتي؟؟*

من زحزح جبنتي؟؟​ 
كتاب من تأليف سبنسر جونسون​ 
من أكثر الكتب مبيعاً في اعالم​ 
أعتقد معظمكم يعرف الكتاب، ولكن وضعت هنا في الرابط المرفق ملف pps جميل جداً كملخص لهذا الكتاب..

أتمنى الاستفادة من العبر الواردة في القصة في الكتاب..​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/70142934/ec7b9ad7/___online.html​ 

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

كل مشاركاتك بجد رائعة يامشرفنا الرائع


----------



## مهندسة رضى (7 نوفمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> كل مشاركاتك بجد رائعة يامشرفنا الرائع


 
اكيد طبعا مش من ابو الحلول 

وشكرا على الجبنه يا ابو الحلول :84:

جزاك ربى الجنه على المشاركات الجميله والمفيده


----------



## Ayman (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*عناد قبطان ...*

 كان فيه سفينه في وسط البحر في ليلة الجو فيها كان سئ جدا لدرجة ان الرؤية كانت شبه معدومة..

فجأة .. صاح أحد البحارة و نادى على القبطان.. قال له :" قبطان.. فيه ضوء بعيد قدامنا في قلب البحر!"..

سأله القبطان..: "الضوء ده بيتحرك في اتجاهنا والا بيبعد؟"

رد البحار .."بيتحرك في اتجاهنا يا قبطان.. و لو فضل بالمعدل ده هايحصل اصطدام بينا و بينه"..

صاح القبطان و نادى على ظابط الإشارة.. :"ابعتلهم رسالة فورا.. قول لهم : برجاء تحويل مساركم بمقدار عشرين درجة حتى لا يحدث صدام"

أرسل الظابط الرسالة.. و جاله الرد بيقول :"برجاء تحويل مساركم أنتم بمقدار عشرين درجة حتى لا يحدث صدام!"

ثار القبطان.. و رد عليهم برسالة :"انا قبطان السفينة..برجاء تحويل مساركم بمقدار 20 درجة!"..

و جاله الرد..:" و أنا مجرد عسكري.. و باقولك أحسنلك تحول مسارك 20 درجة"

القبطان اتجنن.. رد عليه برسالة :" انا قبطان مسئول عن سفينة حربية و عندي اكتر من 30 سنة خبرة و باقولك حول مسارك 20 درجة و إلا باحملك نتيجة تصرفك كاملة!"

و جاله الرد: " و أنا العسكري المسئول عن (الفنار) و لسة متعين جديد و باقولك حول مسارك 20 درجة و إلا باحملك نتيجة تصرفك كاملة! "


----------



## Ayman (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*2سم قراءة جادة*

على مسار الدعوة **

نحن ندعو ربنا فى كل صلاة أن يهدينا الصراط المستقيم، و الصراط المستقيم ليس خطا وهميا ينشأ عن هوى الأفراد والجماعات، وإنما هو حقيقى يرسمه من الناحية العلمية: القرآن الكريم، ومن الناحية العملية: الرسول الذى حمل الوحى وطبقه وربى جيلا من الناس على عقائده وشرائعه.
والتاريخ الإنسانى يشهد بقوة ووضوح أن قافلة الإسلام لزمت هذا الصراط حينا من الدهر، وأنها قدمت للعالم نماذج حية فى بناء الخلق والمجتمع والدولة.. نعم.. كان السلف الأول عابدين لله، ذوى بصائر ترنو إليه وتستمد منه، وتنضح بالتقوى والأدب فى كل عمل يباشرونه. وكانوا ـ إلى ذلك ـ خبراء بالحياة يسوسونها بالعدل والرحمة، ويقمعون غرائز التطلع والحيف، ويرفضون ما سبق الإسلام فى ميدان الحكم من فرعونية وكسروية وقيصرية، كما يرفضون ما سبق الإسلام فى ميدان التدين من شرك أو تجسيد أو تعطيل.. إن الصراط المستقيم ليس وقوف فرد فى المحراب لعبادة الله وكفى، إنه جهاد عام لإقامة إنسانية توقر الله، وتمشى فى القارات كلها وفق هداه، وتتعاون فى السراء والضراء حتى لا يذل مظلوم، أو يشقى محروم، أو يعيث فى الأرض مترف، أو يعبث بالحقوق مغرور، وقد وقعت خلال القرون الطويلة انحرافات دقيقة أو جليلة! وقبل أن نتفرس فى هذه الانحرافات ونتحدث عن مداها نريد أن نقرر حقيقة مهمة: إن السلف الأول وحدهم هم مصدر الأسوة، ويعجبنى ما روى عن ابن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه ـ: “من كان مستنا فليستن بمن قد مات، فإن الحى لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة! “ أولئك أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا أفضل هذه الأمة، أبرها قلوبا وأعمقها علما وأقلها تكلفا اختارهم الله تعالى لصحبة نبيه، ولإقامة دينه، فاعرفوا لهم فضلهم واتبعوهم على أثرهم وتمسكوا بما استطعتم من أخلاقهم وسيرهم فإنهم كانوا على الهدى المستقيم”.
إن بعض الذين ضاقوا بالانحرافات المعاصرة فى العالم الإسلامى فكروا فى العودة إلى الأمس القريب، أو إلى بضعة قرون مضت! فقلت لهم: لا. مثلنا الأعلى فى القرن الأول وحده، ففى الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: “ إنه من يعش منكم بعدي فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا، فعليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين تمسكوا بها، وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ “
والاقتداء بداهة ليس فى ركوب الخيل والإبل، والحرب بالسيف والرمح! الاقتداء فى التجرد والخشية وإيثار الآخرة!! أما تأمين الحقيقة فقد استحدثت له وسائل مدنية وعسكرية لا حصر لها، ويجب على حملة الرسالة إتقان هذه الوسائل.. وقد بين أولو العلم ما يجب التزامه شكلا وموضوعا من شئون العبادات المحضة أما غيرها فنسق آخر.. العدل هو العدل، ولكن ضمانات وصوله إلى ناشديه تكثر وتتغاير على مر العصور، وقد قيل: تحدث للناس أقضية بقدر ما استحدثوا من فجور.. والشورى هى الشورى بيد أن ضمانات التعبير عن الرأى وضمانات الوقوف أمام الاستبداد تختلف باختلاف البيئات والملل.. وفى عصرنا هذا قامت أجهزة للدعاية تخدم شتى الملل والنحل بأساليب فاتنة، فإذا لم نسبقها نُسبق، ظلمنا ديننا، وأضعنا حقنا، وكان علينا وزر المفرطين.
الصراط المستقيم إذن معروف بالعقل والنقل فلماذا يقع الانحراف عنه؟ والجواب: طبيعة البشر! إننا نخطئ وليس فى ذلك عجب! ولكن العجب أن يبقى الخطأ وأن نصر عليه!!


الانحراف عن الصراط المستقيم

والأعجب من ذلك أن يمضى البعض فى طريق الانحراف وهو لا يدرى! أو لعله .. يحسب نفسه على صواب.. وميلاد الانحراف خلقيا كان أو اجتماعيا أو سياسيا يبدأ من نقطة ما، ثم يسير مشكلا مع الخط المستقيم زاوية حادة، فإذا قست المسافة بين خط الزيغ والخط المستقيم وجدتها قدر أصبع، ثم تمتد فتصير قدر شبر، ولا يزال الزمان يطيل المسافة بين الخطين حتى تصير قدر ميل أو أميال، ويكون البعد عن الحق شاسعا!!
والانحراف المعيب لا يقع فى مكان واحد، بل قد تتعدد أسباب الميل، وتكثر المتعرجات التائهة، وتنحل عرا الإسلام عروة عروة بالصمت الجبان وترك الفتن تمشى حبلها على غاربها، بل إن معالم الصراط المستقيم تكاد تخفى مع توارث العوج وذيوع الجهل لولا أن الله سبحانه تعهد دينه بمن يجدد أمره، ويجلو بريقه، ويذود عنه الآفات.. إذا ذكرت كلمة “ الدين “ سبق إلى فكر الناس ما وراء المادة والبحوث الغيبية المحيرة فى هذا المجال .. فهل الأمر كذلك عندنا؟ كلا. إن الفاتحين الأوائل ما أثاروا بين الشعوب قضية من هذا الطراز، لقد انطلقوا باسم الله الواحد ينقلون الجماهير من الظلمة إلى النور، من الظلم إلى العدل، من الخرافة إلى الحق فشغلوا الناس برؤية الميزان الذى أقاموه لكفالة معاشهم ومعادهم عن بحوث ما وراء المادة.
الكلام فى العقيدة موجز مجمل: (الله لا إله إلا هو له الأسماء الحسنى) والتفاصيل أعمال صالحة تبدأ من إقام الصلاة وتنتهى بتنظيف الطرق! وتقصى من الحياة العامة أسباب الشكوى والهوان:
(لقد أرسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وأنزلنا معهم الكتاب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط)


ما ينبغى أن يهتم به العقل الإسلامى اليوم

كان السلف الذين يحملون الإسلام قديما واقعيين يعرفون مراد الله بذكاء وينفذونه بدقة، والإسلام - كما نعرفه من كتاب ربنا وسنة نبينا - فطرة سليمة لا فطرة ملتاثة، وتعاليم يعيها أولو الألباب لا أولو الثقافة القاصرة والأحكام البلهاء. وقد أحس ورثة المدنيات القديمة أنهم أمام عقل أذكى من عقولهم، وخلق أنبل من أخلاقهم، وبر بالشعوب أوسع من برهم، وأدركوا أن صفحتهم يوم تطوى، فلكى يرى العالم صفحة جديدة أملا بالرحمة والعدل يخطها أولئك الذين رباهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. فهل كذلك الداعون إلى الإسلام فى يوم الناس هذا؟
إن التفكير الواقعى فى معالجة شئون الناس هو الذى أنجح الإسلام قديما، وجعل الناس يدخلون فى دين الله، أما معظم مسلمى اليوم فأبعد شىء عن قضايا الشعوب المصيرية الشاملة! وأحب أن ألفت الأنظار إلى تغير فى الفكر العالمى، صبغ الإنسانية الآن، أساس هذا التغير الحفاوة بالمنطق التجريبى والزهد فى المنطق الفلسفى، وقد نشأ عن ذلك إهمال متعمد للفكر اليونانى فى الإلهيات باعتبار هذا الفكر رجما بالغيب وبحثا لا طائل تحته.. وينبنى على هذا أن ما انشغل به العقل الإسلامى قديما من تراث الإغريق، يجب وضعه على الرف إن لم يرم فى سلال المهملات!! وعلى الدعاة المسلمين من سلف وخلف أن يلزموا أسلوب القرآن الكريم فى عرض المعتقدات، وأن يشغلوا أنفسهم بتقديم حلول إسلامية للمشكلات المحدثة والأزمات المادية والأدبية الطارئة. إن ذلك ما فعله السلف الأول فأعانه على فتح المشارق والمغارب.. أما المشتغلون اليوم بإعلان حرب على الجهمية والمعتزلة والأشاعرة فإنهم قد يحرزون نصرا فى ميدان لا عدو فيه، إنه نصر على الأشباح ولا يغنم إلا الوهم!! ولست أمنع بعض المتخصصين من دراسات تاريخية لماضينا القريب والبعيد، بيد أن ميدان الدعوة يجب إبعاده عن هذه المخلفات البالية، ويجب شحنه برجال لهم عقول ناضرة تعرف ما يقدم الإسلام وما يفتقر إليه الناس. وكما تراجعت خيالات الفلسفة النظرية أمام تقدم العقل العلمى، وأمام انتقال العلم بالتطبيق إلى المصانع، وارتقاء الحضارة المادية إلى آفاق أخرى، كما حدث ذلك تراجعت تقاليد كثيرة أمام الدراسات النفسية والقانونية والاجتماعية التى تجتاح العالم كله، وهنا أصيح بصوت عال: لا يجوز الخلط بين تعاليم الإسلام والتقاليد التى تسود بلدا ما، إن للناس تقاليد لبسوها الزى الإسلامى وهى من عند أنفسهم وليست من عند الله، والدعوة إلى هذه التقاليد على أنها المنهج الإسلامى جهل قبيح! فمصادر الإسلام معروفة، وميزانه فى الحلال والحرام حساس، والأمم التى دخلت فيه كثيرة، وتاريخ تقلب بين مد وجزر، وفقهاؤه المجتهدون تعرضوا للصواب والخطأ، وحكامه على اختلاف الأيام والدول فيهم من أحسن وفيهم من أساء، وقد بقى الكتاب الكريم معصوما لا ترقى إليه ريبة، ولم يلق تراث بشر من العناية ما لقيه تراث محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام. ويعنى ذلك أن نتحرى فى ميدان الدعوة، فلا نصد عن سبيل الله بأمر نحسبه من مسلمات الدين وليس كذلك، أو من فرائضه وهو إن عد من النوافل فعلى سبيل الإغماض والتجوز.


مزاج منحرف لبعض من يتصدى للدعوة

في تطوافى بالعالم الإسلامى رأيت ناسا يتحدثون عن الإسلام حديثا تأباه الفطرة ويمجه العقل. إذا كان العقلاء يتعشقون الحرية، فهم يتعشقون القيود، وإذا كان العقلاء يؤثرون السهولة والمياسرة فهم يؤثرون التعقيد والمعاسرة، ومهمتهم بعد هذا الطبع المريض أن يتأولوا النصوص أو يصطادوا من الشواهد النادرة ما يؤيد نظرتهم ويرجح كفتهم.. قال أحدهم ـ وهو يشتغل بعلم الحديث ـ: إن إلغاء الرق ليس من الإسلام.. قلت له: آفتك أنك اشتغلت بالأحاديث قبل أن توثق صلتك بالقرآن الكريم، فلم تتكون لديك الحصيلة العلمية التى تعينك على ضبط الأحكام، واستتليت: إن تحرير العبيد لا تقوم به دولة واحدة ما دام القتال يسود الأرض وما دام الأسرى يسترقون فإذا اتفقت الدولة على ميثاق لتكريم الأسرى ومنع استرقاقهم، فهل نحن المسلمين نرفض ذلك؟ وليس فى كتابنا أمر باسترقاق، وإنما فيه أوامر بالإعتاق! هل إشاعة الاسترقاق هدف إسلامى؟ ما قال ذلك أحد!!. وقال أحدهم ـ وهو يشتغل بالفقه ـ: يجوز للقرشى أن يتزوج من يشاء من العرب أو العجم، أما القرشية فلا بد من مراعاة الكفاءة فى النسب.. قلت له: إن البيوت مغلقة على عوانس بائسات محرومات من الزواج فهل هذا الكلام يحل مشكلاتهن؟
إن هناك أقطارا واسعة فى العالم الإسلامى تشقى فيها النساء لأن التقاليد جعلت دما دون دم وأبا دون أب، أفهذا إسلام؟ ولا أريد المضى فى سوق الأمثال، وإنما أذكر الشارة العامة عند هؤلاء المتحدثين الخطرين على الإسلام ودعوته. إن العقل عند هؤلاء متهم حتى تثبت براءته، والقياس الصريح مؤخر عن الأثر الضعيف، والمصالح المرسلة مذهب مردود على أصحابه، والسيف لا الإقناع أساس نشر الدعوة! وملابس البداوة أمارة على التقوى، أما الأزياء الأخرى فإن لم تدل على التحلل فهى موضع ريبة، وعدم البصر لا غض البصر أساس العلاقة بين الجنسين! وقلما يعرف هؤلاء شيئا عن ضوابط الحكومة العادلة، ولو سألتهم لعادوا يبحثون فى التاريخ عن أساليب الحكم فى الكوفة أو بلخ ليعطوا صورة شرعية للحكم المطلوب..!!
اننى أصادف هذه المناظر المؤذية فى طريق الدعوة فأشعر بالنكد، وآخر ما لقيت من هؤلاء شاب يقول لى: أليس فى الالتحاق بالجيش شىء من الوثنية؟ قلت: ويحك كيف! قال- فض الله فاه-: إنهم يحيون العلم كل يوم وهذه وثنية..!!


دعاة مرضى ظلموا الدين

هؤلاء المرضى مع ديننا المظلوم يشبهون الزمان المدبر الذى قال البحترى فيه:
وكأن الزمان أصبح محمو لاً هواه مع الأخس الأخسِّ
تساءلت: هل وراء هؤلاء أحد يكيد للإسلام؟ فقد ظهروا بغتة فى عدة أقطار متباعدة. وجاءنا الجواب على غير انتظار، فقد كنت أحاضر فى مدينة “المنيا” وعقب المحاضرة رأيت أن أنصرف مسرعا، لأنى كنت متعبا، ولكن شابا ألح على أن أنتظر لأجيب عن سؤال أثار بعض البلبلة، واضطررت للانتظار، فإذا السؤال المعروض عن حكم “الخل”.
وعقدت لسانى الدهشة! حكم ماذا؟
قالوا: حكم الخل!
قلت: ماذا جرى للخل؟
قالوا: نسأل عن حله أو حرمته.
قلت وأنا ضجر: حلال!
فرد أحد المتقعرين: الدليل؟
قلت: الأصل الحل، ومن زعم الحرمة فهو المطالب بالدليل، وتركت المكان وأنا أتعجب..
وشاء الله أن أسافر إلى “أبي ظبى"، وأن أخطب الجمعة فى مسجد حاشد، وعقب الخطبة تلقيت أسئلة مكتوبة لأجيب عنها، وإذا سؤال يتصدرها عن حكم “الخل”. قلت للمصلين: هل هذا السؤال مكتوب فى عاصمة أجنبية، أشرف على وضعه مع غيره من الأسئلة المحقورة بعض المبشرين والمستشرقين الذين يعملون لحساب الاستعمار الثقافى ويريدون شغل العوام بما يصرفهم عن لب الإسلام؟! وقصصت عليهم كيف سبق لى هذا السؤال فى صعيد مصر، وإذا كنت أسمعه الآن فى غرب آسيا بعد شرق إفريقيا فلابد أنه مع أسئلة أسخف منه سوف يصدر للهند والسند، وغانا والسنغال!!. ولست أرمى بالتبعة على أعداء الإسلام، فإن القانون لا يحمى المغفلين، وإنما أَلفت النظر إلى هذا الهوس الفكرى وحملته فى كل مكان.. لقد أصبح هناك متخصصون فى إثارة الخلافات الغريبة وشحن القلوب بالغضب من أجلها، فلحساب من يقع هذا؟ أعرف متعصبين ذوى قلوب طيبة لبعض وجهات النظر الخفيفة الوزن، وهؤلاء صيد سهل لأعداء الإسلام، وينبغي تفتيح أعينهم على مغبة سلوكهم حتى لا ينكبوا دينهم وأمتهم. ولقد سمعت فى إحدى المحافظات شكوى من أن هؤلاء تجيئهم الكتب بسهولة من وراء الحدود وتبذل لهم بالمجان وآخر ما شغلوا الأذهان به قضية “خلق القرآن” التى ماتت من اثنى عشر قرنا ولم يعد أحد يحسها، إن هؤلاء الملتاثين رأوا إحياءها أو رئى لهم ذلك!!. وتوجد قوى محلية وعالمية تعين على ذلك حتى تنتكس النهضة المعاصرة، ويتدحرج المسلمون من العالم الثالث إلى.. عالم الفناء والتلاشى!!.

 ** من كتاب "هموم داعية" لفضيلة الشيخ محمد الغزالي رحمه الله


----------



## م.عبد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مجهود جباار من قبل المشرف(أبو الحلول )العزيز والأخوة المهندسين الكرام
:56::56::56:


----------



## Abo Fares (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*أحلى موضوع*

عن جد أحــــــــــــــلى موضـــــــــوع  

http://www.bozzetto.com/flash/fem_male.htm


مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*نكتة صغيرة *

حوار بسيط بين رجل وزجته في أحد المطاعم يوصل الزوجة الى القبر و الزوج الى حبل المشنقة:​



الرجل : بدي اطلب بيتزا .. بدك اشي؟' 

المرأة: 'لا.' ​ 
​

الرجل: 'اوكي.'

​​المرأة: 'و لا اقولك.؟' ​

​

الرجل : 'ها .. بدك اطلب لك كمان؟' 

​​المرأة: 'مش عارفة.' ​

​

الرجل: 'مش عارفة اذا بدك اشي؟' 

​​المرأة: 'لا.' ​

​

الرجل : 'انتي جوعانة؟' 

​​المرأة: 'يعني ..' ​

​

الرجل : 'شو يعني يعني...؟' 

​​المرأة : 'يعني معناها مش متأكدة اذا كنت جوعانة او لا.' ​

​

الرجل : 'الواحد لما يكون جوعان بيعرف' 

​​المرأة: 'مهو يمكن اجوع بعدين' ​

​

الرجل : 'معناها اطلب لك بيتزا.' 

​​المرأة: 'طيب و اذا ما كنت جوعانه وقتها..؟' ​

​

الرجل : 'ما تاكلي.' 

​​المرأة: 'بس هيك بيكون تبذير' ​

​

الرجل : 'طيب .. بتاكليها بكرة.' 

​​المرأة: 'و اذا ما كان الي نفس آكل بيتزا بكرة؟' ​

​

الرجل : 'هاي ما بدها نفس .. الواحد بيقدر ياكل البيتزا كل يوم ' 

​​المرأة : 
'انا لا .. ما باكل بيتزا الا لما يكون عندي نفس للبيتزا.' ​

​

الرجل: 'معناها بطلب لك اشي تاني' 

​​المرأة: 'بس انا ما بدي اشي تاني' ​

​

الرجل: 'يعني بدك بيتزا؟.' 

​​المرأة: 'لا.' ​

​

الرجل: 'يعني ما بدك اشي؟.' 

​​المرأة : 'امبلى.' ​

​

الرجل: 'جننتي سماي شو بدك؟' 

​​المرأة : 'اطلب انت لحالك..' ​

​

الرجل: 'اخيرا .. ماشي..' 

​​المرأة : 'بس اطلب بيتزا بالتونا' ​

​

الرجل: 'بس انا ما بحب التونا.' 

​​المرأة : 'بس انا بحبها.' ​
​

الرجل: 'هو انا بدي اطلب الي و لا الك...؟!' 

​​المرأة : 'الك طبعا.' ​
​

​​​


الرجل: 'طيب و ليش بالتونا...؟' 

​​المرأة: 
'يمكن اجوع لما يوصل الاكل' ​

​

الرجل: 'و شو يعني؟' 

​​المرأة : 
'بالله؟ شو يعني فكرك آكل اشي ما بيعجبني؟' ​

​

الرجل: 'ليش هو انتي بدك تاكلي؟' 

​​المرأة : 'ليش لا ؟' ​

​

الرجل:


' يا مثبت العقل و الدين .. هسه انا لازم اطلب بيتزا الي , عشان انتي تاكليها اذا كنتي جوعانه؟؟' 

​​المرأة: 'بالضبط.' ​

​

الرجل : 'و أنا شو بدي آكل؟' 

​​المرأة : 'مهو يمكن ما أكون جوعانة...' ​
​
​​​ 





ملاحظة: محكمة الجنايات قررت الافراج عن الزوج المتهم بتهمة 'قتل الزوجة مع سبق الاصرار و الترصد' و تحويل القضية الى 'قتل الزوجة دفاعا عن النفس'...​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (8 نوفمبر 2008)

عيل والله ياهندسة تبارك الله


----------



## نور الجزائرية (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
شكرا لك اخ ايمن موضوع جميل جدا و انا شخصيا احببت كثيرا المرحوم الشيخ الغزالي و كل ما كتبه .
ادعوك اخي ان تضع الموضوع في ملتقى نصرة الحق اظنه مكانه المناسب 
و جازاك الله كل خير .




ayman قال:


> على مسار الدعوة **
> 
> نحن ندعو ربنا فى كل صلاة أن يهدينا الصراط المستقيم، و الصراط المستقيم ليس خطا وهميا ينشأ عن هوى الأفراد والجماعات، وإنما هو حقيقى يرسمه من الناحية العلمية: القرآن الكريم، ومن الناحية العملية: الرسول الذى حمل الوحى وطبقه وربى جيلا من الناس على عقائده وشرائعه.
> والتاريخ الإنسانى يشهد بقوة ووضوح أن قافلة الإسلام لزمت هذا الصراط حينا من الدهر، وأنها قدمت للعالم نماذج حية فى بناء الخلق والمجتمع والدولة.. نعم.. كان السلف الأول عابدين لله، ذوى بصائر ترنو إليه وتستمد منه، وتنضح بالتقوى والأدب فى كل عمل يباشرونه. وكانوا ـ إلى ذلك ـ خبراء بالحياة يسوسونها بالعدل والرحمة، ويقمعون غرائز التطلع والحيف، ويرفضون ما سبق الإسلام فى ميدان الحكم من فرعونية وكسروية وقيصرية، كما يرفضون ما سبق الإسلام فى ميدان التدين من شرك أو تجسيد أو تعطيل.. إن الصراط المستقيم ليس وقوف فرد فى المحراب لعبادة الله وكفى، إنه جهاد عام لإقامة إنسانية توقر الله، وتمشى فى القارات كلها وفق هداه، وتتعاون فى السراء والضراء حتى لا يذل مظلوم، أو يشقى محروم، أو يعيث فى الأرض مترف، أو يعبث بالحقوق مغرور، وقد وقعت خلال القرون الطويلة انحرافات دقيقة أو جليلة! وقبل أن نتفرس فى هذه الانحرافات ونتحدث عن مداها نريد أن نقرر حقيقة مهمة: إن السلف الأول وحدهم هم مصدر الأسوة، ويعجبنى ما روى عن ابن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه ـ: “من كان مستنا فليستن بمن قد مات، فإن الحى لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة! “ أولئك أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا أفضل هذه الأمة، أبرها قلوبا وأعمقها علما وأقلها تكلفا اختارهم الله تعالى لصحبة نبيه، ولإقامة دينه، فاعرفوا لهم فضلهم واتبعوهم على أثرهم وتمسكوا بما استطعتم من أخلاقهم وسيرهم فإنهم كانوا على الهدى المستقيم”.
> ...


----------



## نور الجزائرية (8 نوفمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> *اسئلة عاديه وطبيعية إذا كنت طبيعي *​
> 
> *لماذا *​
> *عندما تكون بطارية ( الريموت كونترول) ضعيفة نقوم بالضغط بقوة على الأزرار؟؟ *
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
حلوة كثير ما كتبت اخ محمد حسان و صح ايضا كثير :75:
 ليش وأنت تقرأ الحين هذا تبتسم...؟؟ 
يعني اللي ;كتبه بيشوفك..!!؟ 

جعل الله ايامك كلها ابتسامات :84: :84: :84:


----------



## Ayman (9 نوفمبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> شكرا لك اخ ايمن موضوع جميل جدا و انا شخصيا احببت كثيرا المرحوم الشيخ الغزالي و كل ما كتبه .
> ادعوك اخي ان تضع الموضوع في ملتقى نصرة الحق اظنه مكانه المناسب
> و جازاك الله كل خير .




و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركاته..
جزانا و اياكم خيرا اختنا نورة
تعمدت المشاركة بشئ جدي هنا حيث كتبت العنوان (2سم قراءة جدية)
حتى لا ننسى و ننام :9: و نحن نضحك :7: 
فلابد مع القراءة الاسبوعية الباسمة :34:
2سم قراءة جدية :85:
تحياتي و احترامي ,,,,,,


----------



## المساعد 1 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً م. حسان على النسخة النظيفة الجديدة.. بارك الله فيك..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## المساعد 1 (12 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## newbarcelonar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع والله رائع وصور ومشاركات اروع ان شاء الله للاحسن


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد زي العسل مهندس حسان2


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*بدك تموت متنكد؟ *
*يا تتفرج على قنوات الأخبار ....... يا تحاول تفهم شو عم يصير في العراق *​ 

ان لله وان اليه راجعون
اللهم استعملنا ولا تستبدلنا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

والله الحجات دي بتخفف علينا كتير
نرجو من الأخوه التثبيت


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*من غير زعل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:ازاى تبقى خنيق طحن لحد ما تنضرب علقة سخنة

قول نكته طويلة أوى وتعالى عند أخرها وأعمل نفسك نسيتها

• هات بخاخة مطهر و أمشى ورا واحد و كل مايلمس حاجة تروح راششها بالمطهر على طول

• لما حد يشكى لك من حاجه قوله أنا عندى مشاكل أكتر منك

•فى مطعم بص للناس اللى على التربيزة اللى جنبك وهى بتاكل ودقق أوى

• كل ما حد يقولك حاجه عيدها بس على هيئة سؤال مثلا هايقولك "مش أنا اتجوزت" قوله "أتجوزت؟!" هايقولك "اه الشهر اللى فات" قوله " الشهر اللى فات؟!" ..... و هكذا

• و انت بتتكلم مع واحد متبصش فى وشه خالص

• واحد تانى بقى دقق فى ملامحه بص لودانه وشعره وكده

• و أنت فى المول ماتمشيش عادى لأ أفضل نط لحد ماتوصل للمكان اللى رايحه

• مش كده وبس أى حاجة تقابلك فى سكتك طبل عليها

• فى المترو امضغ أمضع لبانة بصوت عالى و أنت واقف جنب حد بيقرا مجلة او جرنان و أنت بتقرا معاه طبعا

• أعزم ناس تعرفها ملهاش علاقة بمناسبة عيد ميلاد حد تعرفه وياسلام لو معزوم على الفطار لازم تاخدلك مش أقل من أتنين فى إيدك

• لو قاعد بتتفرج أنت وصحابك على فيلم وفاضل 5 دقايق قوم غير القناة شد الفيشة أعمل أى حاجة لحد الفيلم مايخلص وميعرفوش النهاية

• سيب إاشارة العربية الشمال شغاله لمده 5 كيلو متر من غير ماتلف و بعدين اطفيها و كمل طوالى

•ألبس جراب زى الجراب اللى بيتحط فيه المسدس بس حط فيه الريموت كنترول وكل ماتقابل حد طلعه فى وشه قالى يعنى هتضربه بالنار

• أول ماتشوف كيس كاتشب على الأرض دوس عليه برجلك طرطشه على بنطلون اللى جنبك وقوله كنت بشوفه فاضى و لا مليان

• لو واقف جنب حد بيعد فلوس و فى وسط ما هو بيعد قول اى رقم عشوائى زى 423

ملحوظة صغيرة : لو اتضربت أنا مليش دعوة


لأرجو الا ينفذ أحد ذلك
هذه المواقف للدعابة هنا فقط:84:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (14 نوفمبر 2008)

على فكرة يا اخوانا 
بجد للدعابة هنا فقط
كل الحجات دي مخالفات شرعية
وفي الآخر لو عملتها هتشيلني ذنوب
ده غير انك هتطلع بعلقة سخنة جدا


----------



## Ayman (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*ابتسم..انت تتصفح "ملتقى المهندسين العرب"*

نبدأ بالهندسة:



















مش ممكن يضاف موضوع الصور دي ل "مشاكل تنفيذية و حلول هندسية"
اوع تزعل مهندس رزق حجاوي ..هنا نبتسم فقط:77:


----------



## Ayman (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اذا منعنا البترول عن امريكا:هذا حال الجيش في افغانستان و العراق






مارأيكم في المرسيدس اخر مودل:


----------



## Ayman (14 نوفمبر 2008)

طفل وديع جدا:





اما هذه ففوق الوصف:







في عالم غير اامن انت مضطر الى:


----------



## Abo Fares (14 نوفمبر 2008)

حلـــــــــوة م. أيمن  

أنا مشاركاتي حتتأخر لمساء اليوم فقط لبعض الانشغال 

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (14 نوفمبر 2008)

تبارك الله
جامده مهندس ايمن


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

النساااااااء




[font=&quot]
> >[/font][font=&quot]قالت إحدى الساحرات لرجل وزوجته: لكونكما من افضل الزوجين[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]وقضيتما[/font][font=&quot]
> >[/font][font=&quot]معا ما يقارب الـ 35 عاما, فإني سأهب لكل واحد منكما أمنية[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]لأحققها[/font][font=&quot]
> >[/font][font=&quot]له.[/font][font=&quot]
> >[/font][font=&quot]قالت الزوجة:[/font][font=&quot]
> >[/font][font=&quot]أنا أتمنى أن أسافر[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]حول العالم مع زوجي العزيز دون أن نفترق.[/font][font=&quot]
> >
> >[/font][font=&quot]حركت الساحرة[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]عصاها بشكل دائري مرددة " أبرا كدابرا أبرا كدابرا, أبرا[/font][font=&quot]
> >[/font][font=&quot]كدابرا" فظهرت[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]تذكرتين للسفر حول العالم وضعتها في يد الزوجة.[/font][font=&quot]
> >
> >[/font][font=&quot]جاء دور[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]الزوج الذي جلس يفكر ثم قال:[/font][font=&quot]
> >[/font][font=&quot]هذه لحظة رومانسية, لكن الفرصة لا تأتي[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]إلا مرة واحدة في العمر,[/font][font=&quot]
> >........ [/font][font=&quot]آسف حبيبتي, لكن أمنيتي أن أتزوج[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]امرأة تصغرني بـ 30 عاما.[/font][font=&quot]
> >
> >[/font][font=&quot]شعرت الزوجة بغصة في حلقها[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]وبطعنة سيف في قلبها وبدت خيبة الأمل على[/font][font=&quot]
> >[/font][font=&quot]وجهها, لكن الأمنية[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]أمنية.[/font][font=&quot]
> >
> >[/font][font=&quot]حركت الساحرة عصاها بشكل دائري مرددة " أبرا[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]كدابرا أبرا كدابرا, أبرا[/font][font=&quot]
> >[/font][font=&quot]كدابرا"[/font][font=&quot]
> >[/font][font=&quot]فجأة أصبح عمر الزوج 90[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]عاما[/font][font=&quot]
> >
> > >>[/font][font=&quot]قد يعتقد بعض الرجال أنهم أذكياء ولكنهم[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]ينسون أن الساحرات في النهاية[/font][font=&quot]
> >[/font][font=&quot]هم[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]نســــــــــــــــــــــــــاء[/font][font=&quot]
> >[/font]


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*متى* *تضحك* *البنت؟** 

**اولا** ..... **عندما* *يكون* *عمرها* *سنه* *يضحكها* *كل* *شئ** 

**ثانيا** ..... **في* *السن* *الرابعه* *يضحكها* *الكبار* *عندما* *يتعثرون* *وتسقط* *منهم* *الاشياء** 

**ثالثا**..... **من* *سن8* *ال* *سن* *14* *يضحكها* *مدرساتها* *و* *كل* *بنت* *ليست* *من* *شلتها* *كما* *تضحك* *من* *العبارات* *الصعبه* *والتي* *لاتستطيع* *نطقها** ... 

**رابعا**..... **من* *سن* *14* *الي* *16* *تضحكها* *نصائح* *امها* *وفساتينها* *وتسريحاتها* *وفكرة* *الزواج* *والانجاب** 

**خامسا**..... **من* *سن* *17* *الي* *21* *تضحك* *من* *زميلاتها* *اللاتي* *يهملن* *الاناقه* *ومن* *رجعية* *والداها** 

**سادسا**..... **من* *سن** 21 **الي* *سن* *25* *تضحكها* *حوادث* *الحب* *كما* *يضحكها* *كل* *مايضحك* *من* *تحبه**


**سابعا**..... **من* *سن* *25* *الس* *سن* *27* *تضحكها* *حكايات* *زوجها* *ومغامراته**


**ثامنا**..... **في* *الثلاثين* *يضحكها* *التعليقات* *الظريفه* *التي* *يصدرها* *اطفالها**

**تاسعا**..... **في* *الاربعين* *يضحكها* *جري* *الاخريات* *وراء* *الموضه* *مع* *انها* *تنافس* *للوصول* *اليها** 

**عاشرا**..... **في* *الخمسين* *تضحكها* *فلسفة* *ابنتها* *عن* *الحياه* *كما* *يضحكها* *كثيرا* *زوج* *ابنتها* 
*
**واخيرا**...... **في* *الستين* *تضحكها* *كل* *الاشياء* *التي* *تضحك** 

*


----------



## Abo Fares (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*الجزء 2020 من باب الحارة*

_باب الحارة بعد__ مرور السنين _​ 

_الجزء 2020_​



_تطوير الحارة الى حارة آخر موضة وسيبدأ التصوير في المزة__[font=times New
Roman]في دمشق بدل حارة الضبع_​​


_وفي الرابية في عمان بدل حارة أبو النار_​


_معتز __يدخل كلية الطب ويصبح دكتور ويتزوح دكتورة_ ​[/font]




_عصام يدخل تعديلات في الصالون ويصبح__ستاتي رجالي ومساج وسشوار ومنكير وباديكير؟ تحت اشراف ابنته سعاد_​



_[font=times New
Roman]أبو حاتم يحول القهوة الى كوفي شوب وأنترنت وبلياردو _​​[/font]




_ويفتتح مطعم صيني _​



_فريال تهدي ابنتها غسالة فل أوتوماتيك وضرت__ابنتها تعترض ومن هنا تبدأ المشاكل وعصام يلعن اليوم اللي اتجوزهم في_​



_أبو شهاب يسافر لتأمين صواريخ مضادة للدبابات لإرسالها الى__الثوار ويطالب بنفس الصواريخ التي استعملها إخوانه في لبنان ضد العدو__الإسرائيلي_​


_و__يصبح__تاجر سلاح دولي ومو فاضي لمشاكل الحارة_​




_يسلم ابنه مشاكل الحارة ويبقى دائما اون لاين لمعرفة اخر الاخبار_ 


_أبو بشير يطور مخبزه الى مخبز آلي__وبفتح بجانبه معجنات شامية_​


_إبراهيم يشتري محل في سوق الحمدية ويصبح من كبار تجار الأقمشة__المستوردة _​ 

_أبو قاسم بغير ديكور الحمام ويستورد بنات فلبينيات__للمساج ويصبح من الأغنياء لأنو شباب الحارة دايما عندو_​ 

_الخضرجي أبو مرزوق يفتتح سوبر ماركت فايف__ستار_​​ 

_وعبدو يفتح محل لبيع اجهزة الخلوي_ 



_خاطر صديق معتز يهاجر الى اليابان..._ 







_ولا نعرف النهاية_


----------



## Abo Fares (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*طنطات*

طانطات استحوا ع حالهن وقرروا
يطلعوا بمظاهرة احتجاج ضد
إسرائيل قاموا رفعوا لافتات مكتوب

عليها: تفو عليكي يا إسرائيل ... عن

جد عن جد ما بقى فينا نتحمل





========



' طانط أكل قتلة مرتبة من واحد قبضاي

فجمع كل رفقاتو الطانطات وأخدون معو. 




لعند القبضاي وقرب منو بكل ثقة

وقالو : شايف كل رفقاتي هيدول؟




أيه هيدول .....

كلن كلن زعلانين منك. 

===========
واحد طانط سأل رفيقو: 
- ​
​توتو فيك تكسر هل البسكويتة

بإيدك؟​
رد عليه : طبعاً أكيد..شوف.. 



حاول توتو يكسرالبسكويتة بس ما قدر



برفيقو وقالوقام اتطلع

يا غشاش ليش ما قلتلي إنها​
محشية؟؟؟؟​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*جامده بجد*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> النساااااااء
> 
> 
> 
> ...


عسل والله يا مهندس محي​


----------



## Abo Fares (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*Exercise for the neck !!‏*


Exercise for the neck !!‏









​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> exercise For The Neck !!‏​


 
الله يسامحك م.ابوالحلول / اي لوحت رقبتي يا رجل هههههههههه!!


----------



## Abo Fares (15 نوفمبر 2008)

تمرين للرقبة خيو..

على راسي   ..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*نكت على الماشي*

ولد غبي بيسأل أمه بس يكبرو أصحابي............ مع مين بدي ألعب ؟؟!​ 



________________________________________________________




واحد كل يوم قبل ماينام بحكي لمرته:​


إذا مت ماتتزوجي إلا إبن عمي​ 

قالتله كل هذا حب لأبن عمك؟​ 

قالها لأ بس هو زمان باعني سيارة وغشني فيها .......​ 


____________________________________________________


ركبواعلى راس شخص غبي لمبه​


وقالوا له: إذا كذبت بتضوي ....فهمت؟​ 

قال: نعم فهمت​ 

ضوت اللمبه​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*الصديق*

قال الجندي لرئيسه :
*صديقي لم يعد من ساحه المعركه سيدي..*

*أطلب منك الذهاب للبحث عنه ..*

*الرئيس:*

*' الاذن مرفوض '*
*و أضاف الرئيس قائلا :*
*لا أريدك أن تخاطر بحياتك من أجل رجل من المحتمل أنه قد مات *

*الجندي: دون أن يعطي أهمية لرفض رئيسة .*
*ذهب وبعد ساعة عاد وهو مصاب بجرح مميت حاملاً جثة صديقة ...*

*كان الرئيس معتزاً بنفسة :*
*لقد قلت لك أنه قد مات ..*
*قل لي أكان يستحق منك كل هذه المخاطره للعثور على جثته ؟؟؟*

*أجاب الجندي ' محتضراً ' بكل تأكيد سيدي ... عندما وجدته كان لا يزال حياً،،*
*واستطاع أن يقول لي :*

*( كنت واثقاً بأنك ستأتي )*


*الصديق هو الذي يأتيك دائما حتى عندما يتخلى الجميع عنك*​


----------



## Abo Fares (15 نوفمبر 2008)

عودة قوية م. محمد زايد..


----------



## مهندسة رضى (15 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> *الصديق هو الذي يأتيك دائما حتى عندما يتخلى الجميع عنك*​


 
نعم .........بكل تاكيد

جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس محمد

وشكرا لك من ساهم فى الموضوع 

وشكر خاااااااااااااااص لمشرفنا ابو الحلول :20:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*[font=&quot]مثل أيرلندي:[/font][font=&quot] 
المرأة تغلب الشيطان 
ثلاثة أنواع من الرجال لا يفهمون المرأة الشباب والشيوخ
والكهول 
[/font]**[font=&quot]
مثل يوناني: 
المرأة إما أن تحكم أو تخدم 
لا تثق بالمرأة حتى وإن ماتت 
وعود المرأة تكتب على صفحات الماء 
[/font]**[font=&quot]مثل لاتيني:[/font][font=&quot] 
من له بيت هادى ليست له زوجة 
عندما تفكر المرأة بعقلها فإنها تفكر في الأذى 
[/font]**[font=&quot]
مثل هندي: 
لا تكف المرأة عن الكلام إلا لتبكى




[/font]*
*[font=&quot] 
[/font]*
*[font=&quot]


[/font]*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*[font=&quot]مثل ياباني :[/font][font=&quot] 
الشيطان أستاذ الرجل وتلميذ المرأة 
ثق بامرأتك مادام أمك تراقبها 

[/font]*


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> [font=&quot]مثل أيرلندي:[/font]
> [font=&quot][/font]
> 
> [font=&quot]مثل هندي: [/font]
> [font=&quot]لا تكف المرأة عن الكلام إلا لتبكى[/font]


 

تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل والعزيز م.محي .

وهذه كمان .....


استطاع اليابانيون أخيراً اختراع كاميرا
خارقة..
متطورة للغاية..
سريعة..​لدرجة أنها تستطيع أن تلتقط صورة للمرأة حينما يكون فمها مغلق​​​​​​( عذرا للسيدات الافاضل هذه المشاركة على سبيل المزاح فقط .. مع قناعتي بان نسبة كبيرة منهن لا تنطبق عليهن هذه المقولة ) ​​​​​​


----------



## Abo Fares (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*Jokes*



*بخيل كتب على باب بيته عباره : *

*لا تدقو الجرس ..أنا بفتح الباب كل 5 دقايق !! *











*بخيل عمل شوربة لحمه سألوه وين اللحمه؟قال يعني شاي الغزالين فيه غزالين *





*غبي بجرب محل شاورما جديدسألوه : كيف؟قال : زاكي بس الورق بعملي حرقة *





*فتحت كازية جنب بيت شخص.. قال ياي بنصير نروح نعبي البنزين مشي *











*غبي بالشرطة مسك ارهابي ونزل في ضرب بقول اعترف كم مرة فجرت نفسك *





*كيف الدلوع بيشتري حليب ؟* 

*بروح عند البياع وبيحكيله عمو اعطيني عصير بقر* 





*واحد مريض راح يعاين_ قال له الدكتور: عندك فيروز فى المعدة .* 

*قاله منيح.. فتش يمكن تلقى نانسي عجرم ....* 





*واحد قاعد بتمعّن بعقـــد الزواج تاعو... اجت مرتو بتحكيلو عشو بتدور... بحكيلها على تاريــخ الانتهاء *







*غبي راح يشيع جنازة *

*سأل مجنون: شو بيشتغل الميت *

*قله: بيحفر قبور *

*قال الغبي: سبحان الله من حفر حفرة لاخيه وقع فيها *





*في طفيلي سمع انه 100 واحد ماتو بالحج قال يارب يكونوا يهود *





*نذل برمي ابليس في الحج و هو ملثم سالوه ليش ؟ قالهم : يمكن* 

*احتاجو* 







*مرة واحد سأل صاحبه ايش اسم رونالدو الشخصي فقاله صالح...قاله كيف عرفت...قاله سمعت المعلق قبل شوي بيقول مخالفة لصالح رونالدو... *





*قال المدرس للطفل : لماذا يسمون اللغة .. لغة الأم ؟ الطفل : ' لأن الأب قليلاً ما يجد فرصته في الكلام ' !!!* 





*واحد قتل حماته، الضابط بيسأله اسمك ايه؟ قاله :اكتب فاعل خير *





*الأستاذ بسأل التلميذ: اذكر لي ثلاث حيوانات تعطينا الحليب,, التلميذ: ثلاثة بقرات.* 








*غبي ارسل حمامة زاجل بدون رسالة ليش ؟؟ *

*مسوي **Missed Call** !!!!! *







*مفاجأة الموسم *



*شركة روتانا تقدم المطرب المتألق ( إبليس ) *



*في شريطة الجديد ( مش حخش النار لوحدي ) ! *
​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير ياأخي أبو الحلو وكافة مشاركات الاخوة الأعزاء


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل والعزيز م.محي .
> 
> وهذه كمان .....
> 
> ...



تحياتي لك يا باشمهندس محمد زايد ,,,,,,,,,,,, واحشنا كتير ,,,,,,,,,, فينك,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, نسال الله ان يكون المانع خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]6 weeks , 6 months, 6 years 

*[FONT=&quot]Dating process:[/FONT]* 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 6 weeks : I love U, I love U, I love U. 
6 months : Of 
course I love U. 
6 years : GOD, if I didn't love U, then why the hell did I propose? [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Back from Work:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
6 weeks : Honey, I'm home. 
6 months : BACK!! 
6 years : What did your mom cook for us today?? 

*[FONT=&quot]Gifts:[/FONT]* 
6 weeks : Honey, I really hope you liked the ring. 
6 months : I bought you a painting; it would fit the motif in the 
living room. 
6 years : Here's the money. Buy yourself something. 

*[FONT=&quot]Phone Ringing:[/FONT]* 
6 weeks : Baby, somebody wants you on the phone. 
6 months : Here, for you. 
6 years : PHONE 
RINGING. 

*[FONT=&quot]Cooking:[/FONT]* 
6 weeks : I never knew food could taste so good! 
6 months : What are we having for dinner tonight? 
6 years : AGAIN!!!! 

*[FONT=&quot]Apology: [/FONT]*6 weeks : Honey muffin, don't you worry, Ill never hold this 
against you. 
6 months : Watch out! Don't do it again. 
6 years : What's not to understand about what I just said?? [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]New Dress: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]6 weeks : Oh my God, you look like an angel in that dress. 
6 months : You bought a new dress again??? 
6 years : How much did THAT cost 
me? 


*[FONT=&quot]Planning for Vacations: [/FONT]*6 weeks : How do 2 weeks in Vienna or anywhere you please sound?? 
6 months : What's so bad about going to Istanbul on a charter 
plane? 
6 years : Travel? What's so bad about staying home??? 





*[FONT=&quot]TV: [/FONT]*6 weeks : Baby, what would you like us to watch tonight? 
6 months : I like this movie. 
6 years : I'm going to watch ESPN, if you're not in the mood, go to 
bed, I can stay up by myself !!!!![/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ام جديده وام قديمه 
​

الملابس[font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الاول[/font][font=&quot]: تلبس هدوم الحمل من اول لما تعرف انها حامل [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الثاني[/font][font=&quot]: تحاول اتلبس هدومها العادية لاطول فترة ممكنة [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الثالث[/font][font=&quot]: هدوم الحمل هي هدومها العادية اليومية [/font]
 [font=&quot] [/font]
 [font=&quot] [/font]
 [font=&quot] [/font]
الاعداد للطفل[font=&quot] [/font]
 [font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الاول[/font][font=&quot]: كل دقيقة تغيير للطفل.. وتحاول تخلي ريحته حلوة [/font]
 [font=&quot]الطفل الثاني[/font][font=&quot]: كل ثلاث ساعات [/font]
 [font=&quot]الطفل الثالث[/font][font=&quot]: لما ريحته تطلع [/font]

القلق[font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الاول[/font][font=&quot]: من اول خبطة تجري عليه و تشيله [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الثاني[/font][font=&quot]: تشيله لو حست ان خلاص فيه عربية حتخبطه [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الثالث[/font][font=&quot]: احسن..علشان تتربي... خلي العربية تدوسك [/font]

 [font=&quot]الاكل[/font][font=&quot] [/font]
 [font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الاول[/font][font=&quot]: ترمي اى حاجة تقع على الارض [/font]
 [font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الثاني[/font][font=&quot]: تغسلها بشوية مية [/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الثالث[/font][font=&quot]: تمسحها فى هدومها [/font]
 [font=&quot]الفسح[/font][font=&quot] [/font]
 [font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الاول[/font][font=&quot]: الملاهي... المراجيح..النادي [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الثاني[/font][font=&quot]: النادي [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الثالث[/font][font=&quot]: السوق [/font]
 [font=&quot] [/font]
الخروج[font=&quot] [/font]
 [font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الاول[/font][font=&quot]: تسيبه مع اختها و تتصل تطمن عليه كل خمس دقايق [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الثاني[/font][font=&quot]: تسيبه مع اختها... و هي على الباب تفتكر تسيب رقم التليفون بتاع المكان اللي هي رايحاه [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الثالث[/font][font=&quot]: تسيبه مع اى حد.. مع تحذير بان محدش يتصل بيها الا فى حالة يكون فى الموضوع دم [/font]
 [font=&quot] [/font]
 [font=&quot] [/font]
 *[font=&quot]فى البيت[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]*[font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الاول[/font][font=&quot]: كل دقيقة تتفرج على ابنها و هو نايم [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الثاني[/font][font=&quot]: من وقت للتاني تتاكد ان الكلب ماكلش دراع الولد [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الثالث[/font][font=&quot]: تستخبي منهم على قد ما تقدر [/font]

*لو بلع قرش**[font=&quot] [/font]*
[font=&quot]الطفل الاول[/font][font=&quot]: تطلب عمل اشعة للولد [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الثاني[/font][font=&quot]: تستني بشوية قلق انه يبلع الفلوس و تتهضم [/font]
[font=&quot]الطفل الثالث[/font][font=&quot]: تخصمه من مصروفه[/font][font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## إسلام علي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

سأل رجل إياسا عن النبيذ , فقال : " هو حرام " , فقال الرجل : " أخبرني عن الماء؟ " , فقال : " حلال " , قال: " فالمكسور؟ " , قال : " حلال " , قال : " فالتمر ؟ " , قال : " حلال " , قال : " فما باله إذا اجتمع يحرم ؟!" , فقال إياس : " أرأيت لو رميتك بهذه الحفنة من التراب , أتوجعك ؟ " , قال : " لا ! " , قال : " فهذه الحفنة من التبن ؟ " , قال : " لا توجعني ! " , قال : " فهذه الغرفة من الماء ؟ " , قال: " لا توجعني شيئا ! " , قال : " أفرأيت إن خلطت هذا بهذا وهذا بهذا حتى صار طينا ثم تركته حتى استحجر ثم رميتك به أيوجعك ؟ " , قال : " إي والله وتقتلني ! " , قال : " فكذلك تلك الأشياء إذا اجتمعت ". 
من كتاب "البداية والنهاية" للحافظ ابن كثير (9/336)


----------



## ameralklam (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ameralklam (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
والله العظيم نبهتينا الى اشياء كثيره في حياتنا يا أخت نور


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*أسئله غبيه و لكنها منطقيه​​​اذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم يستفد الفيل منها ؟​
​​أنت تركض للأمام لتخفيض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل يزيد وزنك ؟؟؟؟

​
لماذا الصمغ الشديد الفعالية لا يلتصق بالأنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟​
​
إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما يقولون ، فأين يجلس المتفرجون ?????????

إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشيش المزروع ، كيف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟ سؤال غبي جدا​
​
البطيخ الذي لا يحتوي بذور ، كيف تمت زراعته ؟​​​نسمع كثيراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طيب كم تبلغ سرعة العتمة ؟؟​
​لماذا لا يصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟
لماذا يعقمون الإبرة السامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام ؟؟؟؟ سؤال جميل أعجبني فعلاً لماذا ؟

طيب هذا سؤال أجمل منه، لماذا كان الطيارون الانتحاريون اليابانيون (الكاميكاز ) يرتدون خوذة واقية؟

إذا كان السوبر ماركت يفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرين ساعة في اليوم لمدة عامٍ كامل ،فلماذا وضعت عليه الأبواب والأقفال؟
​
*


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> *أسئله غبيه و لكنها منطقيه​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أسئلة تستحق الوقوف عندها ههههههههههه

أهلاً م. محيي


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*دمج بين الحقيقة والخيال..*

















































​


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*طريقة مبتكرة لتخفيف السرعة!!*

شايفين شلون قلدونا الغرب واستفادوا من التجربة عنا؟!! هههههههه


----------



## ماجدان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يحكى الشيخ 
محمود المصرى 

ان احد الشباب على وشك يوم الزفاف على عروسته 
فذهب إلى شيخه وأخبره ان يمليه كل الأدعيه الواجبه فى مثل تلك الليله حتى يكون يوم مباركا بإذن الله 
وبالفعل أخبره كل الأدعيه 
وقال له أول ما تنكشف زوجتك عليك فور دخول المنزل 
قل اللهم ما باركى لى خيرها وخير ما فيها واعذنى من شرها وشر ما فيها 

وعندما دخل صاحبنا المنزل 
ورفع النقاب عن زوجته ............................... فإذا هى شديدة شديدة الجمال 
فنسى نفسه امام جمالها 
وضرب جبينه بيده قائلا 








سبحان الذى سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنين وإنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*
[font=times New Roman (arabic)]مثل فرنسي[/font]: 

[font=times New Roman (arabic)]لا اصعب من أن تجد بطيخة طيبة وامرأة طيبة [/font]
[font=times New Roman (arabic)]المرأة والمال يضيعان الرجل [/font]
[font=times New Roman (arabic)]من يعتقد في امرأته يخطئ ومن لا يعتقد يخطأ [/font]
[font=times New Roman (arabic)]الرجل هو النار والمرأة هي الحطب وإبليس هو الهواء [/font]

سلاح المرأة لسانها فكيف تدعه يصدأ بعدم الاستعمال

​[font=times New Roman (arabic)]مثل ألباني[/font]: 

[font=times New Roman (arabic)]لاشجار إلا بامرأة[/font]
[font=times New Roman (arabic)][/font]​[font=times New Roman (arabic)]مثل دانمركي​: 

الزوج الأصم والزوجة العمياء هما اسعد الأزواج​
[/font][font=times New Roman (arabic)]​
[/font]*


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

حتى لو ما لك في الشعر لازم تقراها












القـــافية النونيـــة 





'Ection' 



*أيـــــا ذا القـلب لا تحـــــزن..... فــــــذاك الحـب **Infection*
*فـلـن تجــــــدي عقــــــاقير..... ولن تشفــــــيك **Injection*
*فـــكم من عـاقـــــل فطـــن..... مضى بالحــب **Direction*
*سـتـنـــــكره وتـنـســــــــاه..... ولن يبـــــقى له **Mention*
*فـلا تنــــــــظم له شعــــراً..... ولا تكـتــــــب له **Section*
*ولا يحــــــــزنك من باعك..... فقد أخطــــأت **Selection*
*ولا تبـــــدي له أســـــــفـاً..... ولا تبــــــــــدي له **action* 
*فـــــــــــــإن الحب منـزلةٌ..... لبعض الناس **exception*
*فبعض الناس إن هجـروا..... فلا حـــــزنٌ ولا **tension*
*وبعض الناس إن هجروا..... يظل ويبـقى **connection*
*فوصــــــل الروح إقبـــالٌ..... وما أحـــــــــلاه **reaction*
*بدعـوات **ومن **قــلــــــب..... **لها أثــــــــــر و **affection*​
*فـــإن لم يبـــــق لي شيء..... فلا حــــــــب ولا **Passion**فــلا أسـف عـلى دنـيــــــا..... لـك وعليــك **conversion*






::::::::


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشاركاتك جامده انهارده يا م ابو الحلول - ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ونتمني وجود اخونا م محمد زايد واستاذنا المهندس الفاضل حسان وجميع الاخوة الكرام


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة*​

*وراء كل رجل مسجون امرأة*​

*وراء كل رجل مديون امرأة*​

*وراء كل مشكلة امرأة*​

*وراء كل حرب امرأة*​

*وراء كل حادث سيارة امرأة*​

*وراء كل عراك جيران امرأة*​

*وراء خلل التركيبة السكانية إمرأة*​

*وراء خراب الشباب وإنحرافهم إمرأة*​

*وراء كل أب وأم تم رميهم في دار المسنين إمرأة**.. *​

*ابي أعرف مين هاللي سماهم 'الجنس اللطيف'*​


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

لو كان هناك عصفور يغرد على غصن شجرة تخيلوا لو مر بجانبه أشخاص من 

الجنسيات التالية فماذا يفعل كل منهم ؟​
الفرنسي.... يقوم بالغناء مع العصفور.​
الاسباني..... يقوم بالرقص على أنغام العصفور .​
الايطالي.... يقوم برسم العصفور.​
الانجليزي.. يقوم بإطلاق النار على العصفور بكل برود .​
الهندي..... يقوم بعبادة وتقديس العصفور​
. الصيني..... يقوم بأكل العصفور.​
الياباني.... يقوم بصنع عصفور الكتروني مشابه له.​
اليهودي... يقوم بالمطالبة بملكية العصفور باعتباره من نسل هدهد سليمان.​
الأمريكي... يقوم بصنع فيلم عن جميع الأشخاص الذين مروا على العصفور.​
​
 والعربي... خايف من أنفلونزا الطيور​
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> لو كان هناك عصفور يغرد على غصن شجرة تخيلوا لو مر بجانبه أشخاص من
> 
> 
> الجنسيات التالية فماذا يفعل كل منهم ؟
> ...


 
لا يا مشرفنا العزيز - تقدر تقول ان العربي خايف من انفلونزا العصفور ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> لا يا مشرفنا العزيز - تقدر تقول ان العربي خايف من انفلونزا العصفور ههههههههههههههه


 
تعددت الأسباب والموت (الانفلونزا) واحدُ هههههههه


----------



## ماجدان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> لو كان هناك عصفور يغرد على غصن شجرة تخيلوا لو مر بجانبه أشخاص من
> 
> 
> الجنسيات التالية فماذا يفعل كل منهم ؟
> ...


 
ده جامده قوى مهندس ابو الحلول 
يعنى أمريكا فعلا هى القوى العظمى حاليا .......... رغم انها تهتم من خلال الهيافه 

حقا مشاركاتك اليوم مشرفنا الكريم ممتازه


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> ده جامده قوى مهندس ابو الحلول
> يعنى أمريكا فعلا هى القوى العظمى حاليا .......... رغم انها تهتم من خلال الهيافه
> 
> حقا مشاركاتك اليوم مشرفنا الكريم ممتازه


 
مشكور م. أحمد  وعلى راسي والله..


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*While a father was polishing his new car

بينما كان الأب يقوم بتلميع سيارته الجديدة



His 4 Years son picked a stone and made scratches on the car side with visible lines.

إذا بالابن ذو الأربع سنوات يلتقط حجراً ويقوم بعمل خدوش على جانب السيارة 



The angry father tightly grasped on kid's hand & hit it many times…

وفي قمة غضبه، إذا بالأب يأخذ بيد ابنه ويضربه عليها عدة مرات 


Not realizing that he was using a wrench 

بدون أن يشعر أنه كان يستخدم 'مفتاح انجليزي' مفك يستخدمه عادة السباكين في فك وربط المواسير 



At the hospital, little child was asking his father after he lost his fingers: 'Dad, when my fingers will grow up?'

في المستشفى بعدما فقد أصابعه، كان الابن يسأل الأب متى سوف تنموا أصابعي؟





The father was desperately hurt.

وكان الأب في غاية الألم 



He went back to the car and kicked it allot 

عاد الأب إلى السيارة وبدأ يركلها عدة مرات 



He sat down on the side walk and while looking at the scratches, he found his son has written 'I LOVE YOU DAD'

وعند جلوسه على الأرض، نظر إلى الخدوش التي أحدثها الأبن فوجده قد كتب ' أنا أحبك يا أبي ' 



Anger and Love have no limit…

الحب والغضب ليس لهما حدود...........*​


----------



## Ayman (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا تعليق...فقط ابتسم*


----------



## Ayman (20 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## Ayman (20 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## Ayman (20 نوفمبر 2008)

كفاية عليكوا كدة الاسبوع ده...
اللي ابتسم يقيم...امانة عليه


----------



## ماجدان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> كفاية عليكوا كدة الاسبوع ده...
> اللي ابتسم يقيم...امانة عليه


 
طب واللى سخسخ 
واللى استغرب 
واللى ........... اتحسر على الجهل 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فى راى يقرأ جزء من القرآن


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> طب واللى سخسخ
> واللى استغرب
> واللى ........... اتحسر على الجهل
> 
> ...


 
:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:

بارك الله فيك م. سالدان..


----------



## ماجدان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> :28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
> 
> بارك الله فيك م. سالدان..


 
وفيك 
استاذى القدير 
م. محمد الديب


----------



## Ayman (20 نوفمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> طب واللى سخسخ
> واللى استغرب
> واللى ........... اتحسر على الجهل
> 
> ...



و الله يا ريت يقرأ جزء من القرآن..
لكن لازم يقيم برضه :77:


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*كلمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ ت ــــــــــــــــــــــــا*

السلام عليكم 
كلمات لابد من معرفه مناسباتها.................
[centerهي كلمة 

أنتي ' رائعة '



كلمة قد تجعل امرأة عادية تسير كالطاووس بين حشد من

النساء الفاتنات . 


أنت ' غبي '



كلمة .. قد تكسر همة طفل نبيه وتقفل أبواب عقله عن الاستيعاب .




أنت ' ساذج '



كلمة . قد تحول إنسان طيب القلب إلى إنسان شرس يقسو حتى يغسل كل وسمات الطيبة من شخصه . 


أنت ' ظالم '



كلمة . قد توقد دكتاتور وتثنيه عن ظلمه او قد تجعل دكتاتور أخر يقهقه معتبراً هذه الكلمة مدحاً . 


أنت ' قادر '



كلمة قد تحرض معوق على كسر حدود الإعاقة بما يعجز عنه أصحاء البدن 


هي ' كلمة ' واحدة أو ' كلمات '



عديدة قد تشكل من أنت ...أيا من كان أنت . 
وقد تكون طبطبة ودواء وتخلق معجزة شفاء وخاصة أذا كانت من أقرب الناس إليك . 
و للكلمة الحلوة قدرة على تكوين الثقة بالنفس بدرجة كبيرة 
وبحجم قدرة العطاء والإنتاج والتواجد في رحلة الحياة التي نعيشها من بدايتها إلى نهايتها كلنا خلاصة

كلمة . 

وحين نفهم الكلمة سوف نفهم أنفسنا والآخرين . 
ونفهم الحياة . 
كل هذا وبكلمة واحدة





نعم هذا ما أمرنا الله عزوجل به في القرآن الكريـم



الدعـوة إلـى الكلمـة الطيبـة 
قال الله تعالى :- (( وقولوا للناس حسناً )).
وقال سبحانه:-(( وقل لعبادي يقولوا التي هي أحسن )) 
وقال سبحانه :-(( إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب

والعمل الصالح يرفعه ))







وأيضا كما وصانا به الحبيب المصطفى



محمد صلى الله عليه وآله و سلم



(( الكلمة الطيبة صدقة ))



((اتقوا النار ولو بشق تمرة، فإن لم يكن فبكلمة طيبة))







فلماذا لا نجعل الكلمة الطيبة شعار لنا في حياتنا وتكون لنا







صدقة


][/center]

مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*الحاشيه الذكيه*

السلام عليكم

لغزاً خطير حير جورج بوش

أثناء زيارته لبريطانيا .. جورج دبليو بوش قابل الملكة البريطانية وسألها : 

جلالة الملكة !.. كيف تقودين حكومة ناجحة من حولك ؟؟!! 

هل عندك نصائح معينة أستطيع الاستفادة منها ؟؟!! 

حسناً, أجابت الملكة وأردفت قائلة : أهم شيء هو أن تحيط نفسك 

بأشخاص أذكياء من حولك !! 

و على الفور رد جورج دبليو بوش : ولكن !.. 

كيف أستطيع أن أحدد أن من حولي هم من الأذكياء ؟ 

تناولت الملكة كوبا من الشاي ثم قالت : أن هذا سهل للغاية فقط أسألهم لغزاً ذكياً. 

الملكة ضغطت على زر الأنترفون وقالت : رجاء أرسلوا لي توني بلير هنا . 

دخل توني بلير إلى القاعة وقال نعم صاحبة الجلالة. 



قالت الملكة أجب عن هذا اللغز : أبوك وأمك عندهم طفلا ليس هو أخوك 

ولا هو أختك فمن هذا الطفل ؟ 

بدون تفكير أجاب توني بلير : لابد أنه أنا 

قالت الملكة : نعم نعم جيد. 

عاد جورج دبليو بوش إلى البيت الأبيض في واشنطن 

سأل الرئيس بوش دك تشيني قائلاً أجب عن هذا السؤال : 

أبوك وأمك عندهم طفلا ليس هو أخوك ولا هو أختك فمن هذا الطفل ؟ 

لست متأكداً أجاب دك تشيني اسمح لي يا سيادة الرئيس 

بالرجوع إليك ثانية لإجابة هذا السؤال. 

دك تشيني سأل كل المسؤولين و لكن أحداً لم يعطه إجابة 

أخيراً انتهى إلى غرفة الرجال و سأل كولن باول صارخا بوجهه كولن : 

أبوك وأمك عندهم طفلا ليس هو أخوك ولا هو أختك فمن هذا الطفل ؟ 

كولن باول قال : سهل إنه أنا . 

ابتسم دك تشيني وقال : شكراً لك. 

رجع تشيني إلى مكتب الرئيس بوش وقال : سيادة الرئيس 

لقد قمت ببعض البحوث وأستطيع أن أجيب عن اللغز: إنه كولن باول. 

وقف الرئيس بوش من مكانه وصرخ في وجه تشيني بقوة وقال : 

لا لا لا, إنه توني بلير يا غبي !؟؟ 




​
مع تحياتي:59:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك*



هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كلمات لابد من معرفه مناسباتها.................
> [centerهي كلمة
> 
> ...



تبارك الله
بجد كلمات رائعة
وموضوع مميز
:75::77::12::77::75:


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخي ابراهيم هذا بس من ذوقك الجميل
مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*عيد الاضحى المبارك*

السلام عليكم

 





2008-11-19 03:19:54 Uae 




الأضحى 8 ديسمبر فلكياً 


















أكدت الحسابات الفلكية أن يوم السبت 29 نوفمبر الحالي سيكون هو أول أيام شهر ذي الحجة وأن الاثنين 8 ديسمبر المقبل هو أول أيام عيد الأضحى المبارك. 





وأشارت الحسابات الفلكية حسب المشروع الإسلامي إلى أن رؤية هلال ذي الحجة بعد غروب شمس يوم الخميس 27 نوفمبر مستحيلة في جميع مناطق العالم الإسلامي نظراً لغروب القمر قبل غروب الشمس وعليه يفترض أن يكون يوم الجمعة المتمم لشهر ذي القعدة وأن يبدأ شهر ذي الحجة يوم السبت 29 نوفمبر. 




​
مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*نكات جميله ... شوي فرفشه يعني..............*

السلام عليكم

دجاجة تحممت بهد اند شولدرز فباضت بيضه من غير قشره ​ 

=================== ​ 
في واحد غبي عرف أن الشيطان شاطر راح يدرس معه ​ 
=================== ​ 
في واحدة غبية بدها تفّرح زوجها ليلة عرسها، قالت له: أنـــا حامل ! ​ 
=================== ​ 
متسابق غبي بمسابقة المليون، اتصل بصديق وقال له: الو معنا 30 ثانية، رأيك احذف اجابتين او استعين بالجمهور ​ 
=================== ​ 
غبي قال لصديقه: اذا عرفت شوفي بالكيس بعطيك منه سمكة. قال له صديقه: بحر ​ 
=================== ​ 
مدرسه تقول للطفل: عد للخمسه بعطيك بوسه. قال: واذا عديت للعشرة بتطلعي معي ​ 
=================== ​ 
غبي  يسأل: اليوم السبت ولا الأحد؟ قالوا له: الإثنين. قال: ماشاء الله كلهم مجتمعين؟ ​ 
================== ​ 
                  ​ 
======================== ​ 
غبي قال: كويس أنه امريكا اتهمت طالبان ومااتهمت المدرسه كلها ​ 
======================== ​ 
وحده تسأل عن ابنها الضائع قالو لها : اذا ابن حلال بيرجع قالت ولـــي راح الولد ​ 
================= ​ 
غبي معه قنبله يدويه قالوا له: راح تنفجر قال: معي وحده ثانيه ​ 
======================== ​ 
مـره قـزم عـطـس ... خـبـط راسـه فـي الارض ​ 
======================== ​ 
أستاذ كيمياء رزق بولد .... فسماه سامي أكسيد الكربون ​ 
======================== ​ 
في نمله لونها ازرق ليش؟ لأنه في فيل دعس عليها ​ 
======================== ​ 
واحـد احـول حـس بالـبـرد وهـو نـايـم ... قـام وغـطـى اخـوه ​ 
=================== ​ 
وحده قالت لزوجها: جارنا كل ما طلع من البيت بيبوس مرته ليش انت ما بتعمل متله؟ جاوبها: بتظني بتوافق​ 


مع تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا باشمهندس هادي - مشاركات ممتعه


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الشكر لاصغائكم اخي مهندس محي ولا شكر على واجب فقط هذا من ذوقكم الرفيع .

مع تحياتي


----------



## نور الجزائرية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
 شكرا لك اخ هادي على الابتسامات التي جئت بها
غبي  يسأل: اليوم السبت ولا الأحد؟ قالوا له: الإثنين. قال: ماشاء الله كلهم مجتمعين؟ 
غبي قال: كويس أنه امريكا اتهمت طالبان ومااتهمت المدرسه كلها 
حلوة جعلتني ابتسم على طول قراءتها ​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> قال الجندي لرئيسه :
> *صديقي لم يعد من ساحه المعركه سيدي..*
> 
> *أطلب منك الذهاب للبحث عنه ..*
> ...


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
احلى مشاركة اخ محمد زايد :84: :84: :84:
 ننتظر مثيلاتها التي ناخذ منها و لا تاخذ منا 
( كنت واثقاً بأنك ستأتي ......
فعلا ....
*الصديق هو الذي يأتيك دائما حتى عندما يتخلى الجميع عنك*​


----------



## الغانم برهام (22 نوفمبر 2008)

( كنت واثقاً بأنك ستأتي 
هل يوجد احداً هكذا الان ....................
هل يوجد اصلا احد الان له صديق يضحى من اجله ولو بشىء بسيط
هل يوجد.......................
اعلم ان هذا المكان هو استراحه ومجال للترويح ولكن لا مجال فى حياه الانسان سوى التراجيديا فى حياتنا

الغانم برهام


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اهديكم بعض المواقف الظريفه من التاريخ اتمنى ان تعجبكم 
منقولة من هذا الموقع الجميل http://gesah.net/mag/index.php

- كان الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي يستحم بالخليج فأشرف على الغرق فأنقذه أحد المسلمين 
و عندما حمله إلى البر قال له الحجاج : أطلب ما تشاء فطلبك مجاب 
فقال الرجل : ومن أنت حتى تجيب لي أي طلب ؟ 
قال: أنا الحجاج الثقفي 
قال له : طلبي الوحيد أنني سألتك بالله أن لا تخبر أحداً أنني أنقذتك 


- دخل عمران بن حطان يوماً على امرأته , و كان عمران قبيح الشكل ذميماً قصيراً و كانت امرأته حسناء 
فلما نظر إليها ازدادت في عينه جمالاً و حسناً فلم يتمالك أن يديم النظر إليها فقالت : ما شأنك ؟
قال : الحمد لله لقد أصبحت والله جميلة 
فقالت : أبشر فإني و إياك في الجنة !!! 
قال : و من أين علمت ذلك ؟؟ 
قالت : لأنك أُعطيت مثلي فشكرت , و أنا أُبتليت بمثلك فصبرت .. و الصابر و الشاكر في الجنة 



- كان رجل في دار بأجرة و كان خشب السقف قديماً بالياً فكان يتفرقع كثيراً فلما جاء صاحب الدار يطالبه الأجرة 
قال له : أصلح هذا السقف فإنه يتفرقع 
قال لا تخاف و لا بأس عليك فإنه يسبح الله 
فقال له : أخشى أن تدركه الخشية فيسجد 



- قيل لحكيم : أي الأشياء خير للمرء؟ 
قال : عقل يعيش به 
قيل : فإن لم يكن 
قال : فإخوان يسترون عليه
قيل : فإن لم يكن 
قال : فمال يتحبب به إلى الناس
قيل : فإن لم يكن 
قال : فأدب يتحلى به 
قيل : فإن لم يكن 
قال : فصمت يسلم به 
قيل : فإن لم يكن 
قال : فموت يريح منه العباد والبلاد 



- سأل مسكين أعرابيا أن يعطيه حاجة فقال : ليس عندي ما أعطيه للغير فالذي عندي أنا أحق الناس به 
فقال السائل : أين الذين يؤثرون على أنفسهم؟ 
فقال الأعرابي : ذهبوا مع الذين لا يسألون الناس إلحافاً 


- دخل أحد النحويين السوق ليشتري حمارا فقال للبائع : 
اريد حماراً لا بالصغير المحتقر ولا بالكبير المشتهر ،إن أقللت علفه صبر ، وإن أكثرت علفه شكر ، لا يدخل تحت البواري ولا يزاحم بي السواري ، إذا خلا في الطريق تدفق ، وإذا أكثر الزحام ترفق 
فقال له البائع : دعني إذا مسخ الله القاضي حماراً بعته لك


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جريدة الرياض الاربعاء 25 ربيع الأول 1429هـ - 2 أبريل 2008م - العدد 14527

فهد عامر الأحمدي
قبل بضعة أعوام قررت السفر إلى إيطاليا ومشاهدة أعظم آثار روما والبندقية. وكعادتي - قبل كل رحلة - قرأت أدلة وكتبا سياحية كثيرة عن هاتين المدينتين بالذات.. ولفت انتباهي حينها كثرة التحذير من التجول في الشوارع المحيطة بمحطة القطار الرئيسية في روما (وتدعى تيرميني). وذات يوم كان علي الذهاب لتلك المحطة بالذات لتصديق تذكرة القطار الأوروبي. وفور نزولي من التاكسي فوجئت بشاب غريب الهيئة ينادي علي بلغة لا أفهمها. غير أنني تجاهلته وأسرعت الخطى نحو المحطة ولكنه استمر في السير خلفي والصراخ عليّ بصوت مرتفع.. فما كان مني إلا أن هرولت - ثم جريت - فجرى خلفي مناديا بحدة حتى اضطررت للتوقف ومعرفة ماذا يريد.. وحين وقف أمامي مباشرة أخذ يتحدث بعصبية وصوت غاضب - وكأنه يلومني على تجاهله - في حين كان يريد إعطائي محفظتي التي سقطت فور نزولي من التاكسي. 
هذا الموقف - الذي أخجلني بالفعل - يثبت أن بعض الظن إثم وأن تبني الآراء المسبقة يحد من تفكيرنا ويحصره في اتجاه ضيق ووحيد.. 

وكنت قد مررت بموقف مشابه قبل عشرين عاماً في جامعة منسوتا حين كنت أتناول طعامي بشكل يومي في "بوفية" الطلاب.. فخلف صواني الطعام كان يقف "الطباخ" وبعض العاملين في البوفية لمساعدة الطلاب على "الغَرف" واختيار الأطباق.. ولفت انتباهي حينها عاملة يهودية متزمتة تعمل في المطعم (وأقول متزمته بناء على لبسها المحتشم وطرحتها السوداء ونجمة داوود حول رقبتها). وأذكر أنني كرهتها من أول نظرة - وأفترض أنها فعلت ذلك أيضا - وكنا دائما نتبادل نظرات المقت والاشمئزاز بصمت.. وذات يوم رمقتها بنظرة حادة فما كان منها إلا أن اقتربت مني وأمسكتني من ياقة قميصي وهمست في أذني "هل أنت مسلم؟" قلت "نعم" فقالت "إذا احذر؛ ما تحمله في صحنك لحم خنزير وليس لحم بقر كما هو مكتوب"!! 

... وكنت قد قرأت - في مجلة الريدر دايجست - قصة طريفة عن دبلوماسي أمريكي تلقى دعوة لحضور مؤتمر دولي في موسكو (في وقت كانت فيه حرب الجواسيس على أشدها). وقبل مغادرته مطار نيويورك حذرته وزارة الخارجية بأن الروس سيتجسسون عليه وسيضعونه في فندق خاص بالأجانب يمتلئ بأجهزة التنصت.. وهكذا ما أن دخل غرفته في الفندق حتى بدأ يبحث عن أجهزة التنصت المزعومة - والميكروفونات المدسوسة - خلف اللوحات وفوق اللمبات وداخل الكراسي بل وحتى داخل التلفون نفسه.. وحين كاد ييأس نظر تحت السرير فلاحظ وجود سلكين معدنيين (مجدولين حول بعضهما البعض) يبرزان من أرضية الغرفة الخشبة فأيقن أنه عثر على ضالته. فما كان منه ألا أن أحضر كماشة قوية وبدأ بفك الأسلاك عن بعضها البعض ثم قطعها نهائيا - قبل أن يصعد على سريره لينام. غير أنه سرعان ما سمع صفارة الاسعاف وأصوات استنجاد وصراخ من الطابق السفلي فرفع السماعة ليسأل عما حدث فأجابه الموظف في مكتب الاستقبال: "لا تقلق يا سيدي؛ سقطت النجفة المعلقة أسفل غرفتك على رأس المندوب البلجيكي"!! 

مرة أخرى أيها السادة... 

بعض الظن ليس إثما فقط؛ بل ويحصر تفكيرنا في اتجاه ضيق ووحيد!!


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

قصة طريفة حدثت أثناء فترة الامتحانات لأحد معلمي اللغة العربية واسمه بشير 
فبعد انتهاء مادة البلاغة قام الأستاذ بشير بتصحيح أوراق الإجابة وكعادته ما أن يمسك الورقة حتى يبدأ بتصحيح إجابة السؤال الأول ومن ثم السؤال الثاني وهكذا .. 
وفي بعض الأحيان يلحظ أن بعض الطلاب يترك سؤالاً أو سؤالين بدون إجابة وهو أمر معتاد إلا أن ما أثار استغرابه ودهشته ورقة إجابة أحد الطلاب تركها خالية...!؟ 
لم يجب فيها على أي سؤال ووضع بدل الإجابة القصيدة التالية التي نظمها خلال فترة الامتحان 


أبـشـيـر قل لي ما العمل ... واليأس قد غلب الأملْ 
قـيـل امـتـحان بلاغـة ... فحسبته حــان الأجلْ 
وفزعت من صوت المراقب .... إن تنحـنح أو سعـلْ 
و أخذ يجول بين صفوفنـا ... ويصول صـولات البطلْ
أبشير مـهـلاً يـا أخـي ... مــا كل مسـألة تحلْ 
فـمـن الـبـلاغة نـافع ... ومن البــلاغة ما قتلْ 
قـد كـنـت أبـلد طـالب ... وأنــا و ربي لم أزلْ
فـإذا أتـتـك إجـــابتي ... فيها السؤال بدون حلْ
دعها وصحح غيرهــــا ... والصفر ضعه على عجلْ 


فما كان من الأستاذ بشير سوى إعطائه درجة النجاح في مادة البلاغة لأن الهدف 

الذي يسعى لتحقيقه من خلال تدريسه لمادة البلاغة متوفر في هذا الطالب 

الذي استطاع نظم هذه القصيدة الطريفة والبديعة.


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

طلق خمس نسوة !!؟؟ قال الأصمعي : قلت للرشيد يوماً بلغني يا أمير المؤمنين أن رجلاً من العرب طلَّق خمس نِسوةٍ ، قال الرشيد : إنما يجوز ملك رجل على أربع نسوة فكيف طلَّق خمساً،قلت : كان لرجلٍ أربع نسوة ، فدخل عليهن يوماً فوجدهن متلاحيات متنازعات ـ وكان الرجل سيء الخلق ـ فقال : إلى متى هذا التنازع ؟ ما إخال هذا الأمر إلا من قبلك ـ 
يقول ذلك إلى لإمرأة منهن اذهبي فأنت طالق ! فقالت له صاحبتها : عجّلت عليها بالطلاق ، ولو أدّبتها بغير ذلك لكنت حقيقاً ، فقال لها : وأنتِ أيضاً طالق ! فقالت له الثالثة : قبّحك الله ! فو الله لقد كانتا إليك مُحسنتين ، وعليك مفضلتين ! فقال وأنتِ أيتها المعدِّدة أيادِيهما طالقٌ أيضاً ، فقالت له الرابعة ـ وكانت هِلالية فيها أناةٌ شديدة – ضاق صدرك عن أن تؤدب نساءك إلا بالطلاق ! فقال لها : وأنت طالقٌ أيضاً ! وكان ذلك بسمع جارة له ، فأشرفت عليه وقد سمعت كلامه ، فقالت :والله ما شهدت العرب وعلى قومك بالضعف إلا لما بلوه منكم ووجدوه منكم ، أبيت إلا طلاق نسائك في ساعة واحدةٍ ! قال : وأنتِ أيتها المؤنٍّبةُ المكلَّفة طالق ، إن أجاز زوجك ! فأجابه من داخل بيته : قد أجزت ! قد أجزتُ .


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ملك عنده وزير .. وهذا الوزير كان يتوكل على الله في جميع أموره. الشاهد: الملك في يوم من الأيام انقطع له أحد أصابع يده وخرج دم ، وعندما رآه الوزير قال خيرا خيرا إن شاء الله ، وعند ذلك غضب الملك على الوزير وقال أين 
الخير والدم يجري من اصبعي .. وبعدها أمر الملك بسجن الوزير : وما كان من الوزير إلا أن قال كعادته خيرا خيرا إن شاء الله وذهب السجن. في العادة : الملك في كل يوم جمعة يذهب إلى النزهة .. وفي آخر نزهه ، حط رحله قريبا من غابة كبيرة . وبعد استراحة قصيرة دخل الملك الغابة ، وكانت المُـفاجأة أن الغابة بها ناس يعبدون لهم صنم .. وكان ذلك اليوم هو يوم عيد الصنم ، وكانوا يبحثون عن قربان يقدمونه للصنم .. وصادف أنهم وجدوا الملك وألقوا القبض عليه لكي يقدمونه قربانا إلى آلهتهم .. وقد رأوا إصبعه مقطوعا وقالوا هذا فيه عيبا ولا يستحسن أن نقدمه قربانا وأطلقوا سراحه. حينها تذكر الملك قول الوزير عند قطع اصبعه (خيرا خيرا إن شاءالله). بعد ذلك رجع الملك من الرحلة وأطلق سراح الوزير من السجن وأخبره بالقصة التي جرت عليه في الغابة .. وقال له فعلا كان قطع الاصبع فيها خيرا لي.. ولكن اسألك سؤال : وأنت ذاهب إلى السجن سمعتك تقول خير خير إن شاء الله .. وأين الخير وأنت ذاهب السجن؟. قال الوزير: أنا وزيرك ودائما معك ولو لم ادخل السجن لكنت معك في الغابة وبالتالي قبضوا علي عبدة الصنم وقدموني قربانا لآلهتهم وأنا لا يوجد بي عيب .. ولذلك دخولي السجن كان خيرا لي


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

"حدثني بها أحد الشباب الذين جرى معهم هذا الموقف العجيب يقول محدثي : كنا جالسين في البر في إحدى الرحلات فإذا بنا نسمع صوت عصفور يستغيث فـتبعنا : 
الصوت فإذا بنا نجد ثعباناً قد ابتلع هذا العصفور في الحال وفوراًً قمنا بقتل الثعبان واستخرجنا العصفور في الحال فإذا هو على قيد الحياة فنظفناه وأطعمناه وبعد فترة استعاد العصفور صحته وقوته بإذن الله وساعدناه على الطيران ففعل ثم طار..... ( لم تنته القصة بعد.. ) وبعد ما حلق فوقـنا أتى أحد الطيور الجارحة فصاده في الحال وأكله ...فسبحان مقسم الأرزاق ....( وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون )...


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

صنائع المعروف تقي مصارع السوء "في ذات ليله شديدة البرد خرج والدي مسافراً بسيارته من الرياض الي الدمام وقبل خروجه ودع جدتي وكانت بيدها بطانيه (غطاء صوفي) مصرة علي ابي ان ياخذها معه فاعتذر ابي بانه يلبس ملابس تقيه البرد وبان السيارة بها مكيف ساخن يعمل جيداً 
ولكنها اصرت فأخذها والدي وقبل يد جدتي وكانت الساعه تشير الي الواحدة بعد منتصف الليل وفي وسط الطريق راي ابي سياره متوقفة وبها شخصان لوحوا لابي بايديهم فتوقف فاذا هما رجلان من الوافدين علي هذه المملكه الحبيبة وقد تعطلت سيارتهم وبدا عليهما اثر الشعور بالبرد والجوع فاعطاهما طعام والغطاء الذي اصرت عليه جدتي ان يأخذه وقال لهما ادعو لأمي التي اصرت علي ان أخذها فدعوا لأبي ولجدتي وتم سحب سيارتهم الي اقرب مكان لاصلاح المركبات واكمل والدي سفره بعد ان اطمئن عليهما ......... وبعد خمس سنوات وفي نفس الطريق تعطلت سيارتنا ونحن مع ابي خمس من البنات وامي في نفس الطريق وفجأة وقفت بجانبنا سيرة تريد المساعدة فقبل ابي المساعدة فاذا به وجها لوجه مع نفس الوافدين الذي ساعدهم ابي وقد عرفا سيارته برقم اللوحة وساعداه ولم يتركنا حتي اطمئنوا علينا فسالت عنهما ابي فسرد القصة كاملة"


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هذه القصة حصلت من قبل 200 سنة
في مكة المكرمة
قبل الحكم السعودي
إليكم القصة

كان هناك بيت في مكة فقراء 
كانوا يأكلون يوم و يشربون من زمزم يوم
و كان لهم بنت صغيرة عمرها لا يتجاوز 9 
أو الـ8
المهم 
جاء يوم ولم يجدو مايأكلوا 
ويوم آخر 
و يوم ثالث
فإقترح الأب إقتراح أن يبيعوا بنتهم عبدة لأحد التجار
قالت الأم بشرطين
1 أن يكون التاجر من أهل مكة 
2 و أن يكون التاجر متدين 
المهم 
ذهب الأب مع بنته إلى سوق العبيد فباعها على تاجر من أهل مكة و متدين 
فأعطاه التاجر 20 ريال 
كان الريال الواحد تقريباً يساوي 500 ريال
فذهب الأب حزيناً على إبنته و فرحاً بالمال
فذهب الأب إلى سوق التمر 
فأخذ تمراً يكفي لمدت شهرين بريالين
و أخذ حمالاً للتمر و معه حمار بـ ريال 
المهم 
عندما و صل لبيته إلتفت يميناُ و يساراً 
ولم يجد الحمال
فقال ماذا سأفعل إذا دخلت البيت ماذا سأقول لزوجتي
فقال سأذهب إلى السوق مرة أخرى
فأخذ تمراً و حمالاً فجاء ليخرج نقوده فلم يجد نقود فذهب الحمال و صاحب التمر غاضبين 
فوضع يده على رأسه وهو يقول لا بنت ولا ولد ولا مال ولا تمر 
فذهب إلى الحرم
وصلى صلاة الظهر 
و بعد إنتهائه أخذ يدعو و يدعو و يدعو
و في هذه الأثناء الأم تحترق و تحترق وهي تقول الآن أخذ المال و ترك وراءه أمرأة ضعيفة و سافر
فأخذت غطاءً يغطي شعرها ففتحت باب المنزل و نادت ولد الجيران فقالت له : إذهب إلى الحرم و إبحث عن والد فلانة و قلي ماذا يفعل إذا وجدته
فذهب الولد
ورآه يدعو و يدعو ثم نام من شدت التعب
فذهب الولد و أخبر الأم أن الأب نائم في الحرم 
فذهب الولد
و الأم تحترق أكثر
فقام الأب وقت أذان العصر و صلى العصر 
ثم ذهب يريد الطواف
فرأى التاجر و معه إبنته
تخيل عزيزي القارئ أنك ترى إبنتك ولكنها ليست ملكك
فحينما إنتهى الطواف
ذهب التاجر يتسنن أمام مقام إبراهيم عليه السلام 
فذهب الأب وراء البنت وهو يحترق من الداخل
فرأته البنت و أخذت تبكي وحينما إنتهى التاجر قال للأب ما علاقتك مع هذه العبدة فقال هذه إبنتي 
فقال له التاجر ولماذا أعطيتني إياها قال له الفقر و لم يقل له عن المال فقال له التاجر خذ بنتك و خذ 20 ريال أخرى
فرح الأب وذهب إلى سوق التمر فرأاه الحمال فقال له أنا ضعت في الزحام و هذه 17 ريال الباقية
فصار عنده البنت و 17 ريال الأولى و الـ20 ريال الثانية و التمر
فذهب إلى البيت مسروراً 
حينما رأت الأم البنت نست كل شيء و ضمت البنت إلى حضنها
فهذه القصة تدل على رحمة الله و على بركات مكة


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

كيف فقد الرجل حماره (من أخبار المغفلين ) قال ابن الجوزى رحمه الله 

فى كتاب أخبار الحمقى والمغفلين

حكى لي بعض الإخوان أن بعض المغفلين كان يقود حماراً، فقال بعض الأذكياء لرفيق له

يمكنني أن آخذ هذا الحمار ولا يعلم هذا المغفل، قال: كيف تعمل ومقوده بيده؟ فتقدم

فحل المقود وتركه في رأس نفسه وقال لرفيقه: خذ الحمار واذهب، فأخذه، ومشى ذلك

الرجل خلف المغفل والمقود في رأسه ساعة، ثم وقف فجذبه فما مشى، فالتفت فرآه، 

فقال أين الحمار؟ 

فقال: أنا هو، قال: وكيف هذا؟ قال: كنت عاقاً لوالدتي فمسخت حماراً

ولي هذه المدة في خدمتك، والآن قد رضيت عني أمي فعدت آدمياً،

فقال: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، 

وكيف كنت أستخدمك وأنت آدمي! قال: قد كان ذلك، قال: فاذهب في دعة الله، 

فذهب ومضى المغفل إلى بيته فقال لزوجته: أعندك الخبر؟ كان الأمر كذا وكذا، وكنا

نستخدم آدمياً ولا ندري فبماذا نكفر وبماذا نتوب؟ فقالت: تصدق بما يمكن،

قال: فبقي أياماً

ثم قالت له: إنما شغلك المكاراة فاذهب واشتر حماراً لتعمل عليه، فخرج إلى السوق

فوجد حماره ينادى عليه، فتقدم وجعل فمه في أذنه وقال: يا مدبر عدت إلى عقوق أمك.


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الحجلة شهدت علي القاتل
قال أبومحمد المهلبي :أخبرني بعض من يعاشر الراسبي الأمير, قال كنت آكل معه يوما, وعلي المائدة خلق عظيم ,فيهم رجل من رؤساء الأكراد المجاورين لعمله ( وكان ممن يقطع الطريق ) فأستأمن الأمير, فأمنه الامير وأختصه , وطالت أيامه معه فكان في ذلك اليوم علي مائدته , إذ قدم (حجل) فألقي الراسبي منه واحدة إلي الكردي ,كما يلاطف الرؤساء مؤاكليهم فأخذها الكردي وجعل يضحك .فتعجب الراسبي من ذلك , 
وقال: ماسبب ضكك ومانري مايوجبه؟ فقال: خبر كان لي , فقال الأمير :أخبرني به . فقال : كنت أيام قطعي الطريق , وقد أجتزت في بعض المحجة الفلانية.في الجبل الفلاني وأنا وحدي في طلب من أخذ متاعه وثيابه .حتي أستقبلني رجل وحده , فأعترضته وصحت به , فأستسلم إلي ووقف فأخذت ماكان معه وطالبته أن يتعري ففعل ومضي لينصرف فخفت أن يلقاه في الطريق من يستفزه علي طلبي ,فأطلب وأنا وحدي , فقبضت عليه , وعلوته بالسيف لأقتله. 
فقال: ياهذا أي شيء بين وبينك , قد أخذت ثيابي وعريتني ولا فائده في قتلي . فكتفته ولم ألتفت إلي قوله , وأقبلت أقنعه للسيف .فتلفت كأنه يطلب شيئا , فرأي حجلة قائمة علي الجبل فقال : ياحجله إشهدي لي عند الله تعالي أني أقتل مظلوما . فما زلت أضربه , حتي قتلته , وسرت ,فما ذكرت هذا الحديث حتي رأيت الحجله فذكرت حماقة ذلك الرجل فضحكت . قال: فانقلبت عين ألأمير حردا (غضبا) وقال لا جرم أن شهادة الحجلة عليك اليوم في الدنيا قبل الأخرة وما أمنتك إلأ علي ماكان منك من فساد السبيل ,فأ ما الدماء فما أسقطها الله عنك بالأمان , وقد أجري الله علي لسانك الأقرار عندي ، 
ياغلام : أضرب عنقه . قال فبادر الغلام إليه, وغيره بسيوفهم يخبطونه وضرب كل واحد قفاه , فكأن رأسه قثاء قطعت نصفين فتدحرج رأسه بين أيدينا ونحن علي المائدة . وجرت جثته , ومضي الراسبي في الأكل . 
أنتــهــي(1) نشوارالمحاضرة وأخبار الذاكرة ج 3 ص 208 . 
وصدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم إذ يقول (( إن الله ليملي للظالم ,فإذا أخذه لم يفلته )) متفق عليه وقال صلي الله عليه وسلم (( إتقي دعوة المظلوم فإنه ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب )) متفق عليه


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

انكشف سر حضور إحدى المدعوات لحفل زفاف وهي ملتفة بعباءتها ووجهها خالٍ من المساحيق وطرف ثوب البيت يتدلى من تحت العباءة بعد أن كانت عودت قريباتها وصديقاتها على أن تتسيد الحفلات بأناقتها وماكياجها الفاخر. 
وتعود القصة في حضور السيدة بهذا الشكل في حفل زفاف أخت صديقتها والذي بررته بأنها مريضة جدا وقد عادت لتوها من المستشفى ولكن رغبة في تأدية الواجب حضرت الحفل بيد أن هذه الحيلة لم تنطل على أحد ممن يعرفها لتيقنهم أن من المستحيل أن تزور أحدا إلا بأفضل إطلالة وأخيرا أفشت حماة السيدة هذا السر الذي سعت وراءه الفضوليات. 

ففي يوم الحفل توجهت الزوجة مع زوجها كالعادة إلى الصالون وقامت بعمل ماكياج وتسريحة بمبلغ 700 ريال ثم لبست فستانها الذي اشترته بما لا يقل عن 2000 ريال والزوج يشاهد استعداداتها للحفل وفي قلبه غصة لأنها لا تتزين له رغم مصارحته لها لأكثر من مناسبة ويبدو أن الزوج اتخذ قرارا بأن لا تذهب الزوجة للحفل وأخبرها أنه سيذهب لجلب عشاء وأنه يريد محادثتها في أمور عديدة لتعود حياتهما الزوجية كما كانت في شهورها الأولى.

ولما عاد بالعشاء صدم بمنظر الزوجة وقد خلعت فستان السهرة ولبست ثوبا واسعا من ثياب الأعمال المنزلية وأزالت الماكياج ووضعت كريما مرطبا وفكت تسريحة شعرها ورفعته بربطة شعر فما كان منه إلا ان حلف لها بأن تقبل حلا من أثنين إما الطلاق وإما ذهابها للحفل بهذا الشكل ورغم دموعها واستحلافها إياه إلا أنه تمسك برأيه مخبرا إياها أنه لم يحرمها من أي مال لتتزين للناس فلماذا بخلت عليه بشكلها لساعة واحدة؟ فما كان من الزوجة إلا الإذعان له وحضورها الحفل لعدة دقائق تعرضت فيها لنظرات محرجة وغريبة وأثارت العديد من الأسئلة وأفشى الزوج بسر هذا التأديب لأمه وأخواته لينفذ صداها إلى آذان الصديقات والأقارب


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

هذي قصة ما أروعها تحكي عن كثرة الصلاة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت الجنة , اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة ,, 


أما بعد الأخوة الأحباء ,,, 
حكى الإمام النووي أنه كان في الحرم المكي , فقابل رجل وكان كلما بعد خطوة إلا ويصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !!! 

فتعجب الرجل من ذلك فقال " يا هذا إنك لا تكاد أن تتحرك بقدمك إلا وتصلي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " 
فنظر إليه فعرفه وقال له " سأطلعك على سر " 
قال " أخبرني " 
قال الرجل " كنت وأبي ذاهبان إلى حج بيت الله الحرام فمات أبي ونحن في الطريق , والغريب أنه عندما توفي اسود وجهه من كثرة أعماله السوء ... عندها حزنت عليه حزنا شديدا , وقمت يتغطية وجه أبي , ومن كثرة حزني أخذتني سنة نوم 

فرأيت في منامي رجل لم أر مثل وجهه من قبل ... فوجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر , ولم أشم ريح مثل ريحه من قبل , فريحه أطيب من ريح المسك ... واقترب على والدي ثم نزع الغطاء ومسح بيده على وجه أبي فأصبح منيرا مشرقا أبيضا مضيئا .. وبعد أن مسح وجهه , ذهب عندها أسرعت إليه فأمسكت بطرفه وقلت له من أنت ؟ ولماذ فعلت هذا ؟! قال لي ( ألا تعرفني) قلت له ( لا ) .. قال ( إني محمد رسول الله ) 
ذهب واختفى فذهبت إلى أبي فرأيت وجهه قد تبسم , فقمت من النوم وأنا شديد الفرحة والسعادة , ولذلك انت ترى ما تراه الآن وسأظل إلى مماتي لكي أكون ممن يشفع فيهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " 


صلو عليه وسلموا تسليما 
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا وحبيبنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

هذي قصة واقعية حدثت لإحدى الفتيات في احد المدارس 
وهي بقاعة الاختبار ولقد نقلت وقائع هذه القصة المؤثرة إحدى المعلمات أللتي كانت حاضرة لتلك القاعة
والقصة تقول :
إن فتاة في قاعة الامتحان دخلت وهي في حالة إعياء وإجهاد واضح على محياها ولقد جلست في مكانها المخصص في القاعة وسلمت أوراق الامتحان وإثناء انقضاء دقائق الوقت لا حظت المعلمة تلك الفتاة أللتي لم تكتب إي حرف على ورقة إجابتها حتى بعد إن مضى نصف زمن الامتحان
فاثأر ذلك انتباه تلك المعلمة فركزت اهتمامها ونظراتها على تلك الفتاة 
وفجأة !!!!!!!!!
أخذت تلك الفتاة في الكتابة على ورقة الإجابة وبدأت في حل أسئلة الاختبار بسرعة أثارت استغراب 
ودهشة تلك المعلمة التي كانت تراقبها وفي لحظات انتهت تلك الفتاة من حل جميع أسئلة الامتحان
وهذا ما زاد دهشة تلك المعلمة أللتي أخذت تزيد من مراقبتها لتلك الفتاه لعلها تستخدم أسلوبا جديد
في الغش ولكن لم تلاحظ أي شيء يساعدها على الإجابة !!!!!!!!!!
وبعد أن سلمت الفتاة أوراق الإجابة سألتها المعلمة ما الذي حدث معها ؟؟؟؟
فكانت الإجابة المذهلة المؤثرة المبكية !!!!!!!!!!!!
أتدرون ما ذا قالت ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! 
إليكم ما قالته تلك الفتاه :
لقد قالت تلك الفتاه أنها قضت ليلته هذا الاختبار سهرانة إلى الصباح !!!!!
ما ذا تتوقعن إن تكون سهرة هذه الفتاة!!!!!!
تقول قضيت تلك الليلة وانأ امرض واعتني بوالدتي المريضة دون إن أذاكر أو أراجع درس الغد 
فقضيت ليلي كله اعتني بأمي المريضة
ومع هذا أتيت إلى الاختبار ولعلي استطيع إن افعل شيء في الامتحان 
ثم رأيت ورقة الامتحان وفي بداية الأمر لم استطع إن أجيب على الأسئلة 
فما كان مني إلا إن سالت الله عز وجل بأحب الإعمال إليه وما قمت به من اعتناء بأمي المريضة
إلا لوجه الله وبرا بها ..
وفي لحظات _ والحديث للفتاة _ استجاب الله لدعائي وكأني أرى الكتاب إمامي وأخذت بالكتابة 
بالسرعة اللي ترينها وهذا ما حصل لي بالضبط واشكر الله على استجابته لدعائي
فعلا هي قصة مؤثرة توضح عظيم بر الوالدين وانه من أحب الإعمال إلى الله عز وجل
فجزي الله تلك الفتاة خيرا وحفظها لامها
ادعوا إلى من كان له أب وأم إن يستغلهما في مرضات الله وان يبر هما قبل وبعد موتهما 
وأرجو إن تكون هذه رسالة واضحة لمن هو مقصر في حق والديه وفي برهما


----------



## Ayman (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك مهندس بشر... مواضيعك كلها هادفة و مفيدة


----------



## khad4 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً م. حسان على النسخة النظيفة الجديدة.. بارك الله فيك..
> جربت النسخة، وعملت 100%
> 
> مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


الاخ ابو الحلول -الاخ حسان 
برجاء مراجعة الملف حيث يحتوي علي فيروس generic downloader.x (trojan) with mcafee total protection 2009


----------



## Abo Fares (23 نوفمبر 2008)

khad4 قال:


> الاخ ابو الحلول -الاخ حسان
> برجاء مراجعة الملف حيث يحتوي علي فيروس generic downloader.x (trojan) with mcafee total protection 2009


 
أهلاً دكتور khad4.. 
الملف كان سليماً في السابق، ولكن منذ 3-4 أيام كشف فيه برنامج الفيروسات عندي فيروساً، وحذفه تلقائياً.. 

ننتظر نسخة جديدة من م. حسان


----------



## مهندسة رضى (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس بشر مشاركه متميزة


----------



## حسان2 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً دكتور khad4..
> الملف كان سليماً في السابق، ولكن منذ 3-4 أيام كشف فيه برنامج الفيروسات عندي فيروساً، وحذفه تلقائياً..
> 
> ننتظر نسخة جديدة من م. حسان



الأخوة الكرام أبو الحلول و khad4 
مازال نفس الملف يعمل عندي ولم يكشف البرنامج المضاد للفيروسات عندي أي شيئ حتى الآن, هناك احتمالان: اما أن برنامج الفيروسات عندي ضعيف على الرغم من أنه يحدث يوميا بشكل اوتوماتيكي أو ان أجهزتكم تعرضت لفيروس ما والتقطه هذا البرنامج, على أي حال سأبحث عن نسخة جديدة بأسرع وقت


----------



## Abo Fares (23 نوفمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوة الكرام أبو الحلول و Khad4
> مازال نفس الملف يعمل عندي ولم يكشف البرنامج المضاد للفيروسات عندي أي شيئ حتى الآن, هناك احتمالان: اما أن برنامج الفيروسات عندي ضعيف على الرغم من أنه يحدث يوميا بشكل اوتوماتيكي أو ان أجهزتكم تعرضت لفيروس ما والتقطه هذا البرنامج, على أي حال سأبحث عن نسخة جديدة بأسرع وقت


 
مشكور م. حسان على الاهتمام، ولكن أعتقد أن المشكلة في البرنامج نفسه والفيروس ليس من برنامج آخر، إذ أنه هو الملف الوحيد الذي أنذرني بوجود فيروس عند تشغيله، ومن ثم قام برنامج مضاد الفيروسات بحذفه... 
بعدين البرنامج إلو سوابق، صح؟؟ ههههههههههه

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حسان2 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكور م. حسان على الاهتمام، ولكن أعتقد أن المشكلة في البرنامج نفسه والفيروس ليس من برنامج آخر، إذ أنه هو الملف الوحيد الذي أنذرني بوجود فيروس عند تشغيله، ومن ثم قام برنامج مضاد الفيروسات بحذفه...
> بعدين البرنامج إلو سوابق، صح؟؟ ههههههههههه
> 
> مع تحيــــــــــاتي..



معك كل الحق أخي أبو الحلول
جرب هذه النسخة على أمل أن تكون نظيفة, لم يكشف برنامج الفيروسات عندي فيها اي شيئ وقد حصلت عليها قبل دقائق


----------



## Abo Fares (23 نوفمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> معك كل الحق أخي أبو الحلول
> جرب هذه النسخة على أمل أن تكون نظيفة, لم يكشف برنامج الفيروسات عندي فيها اي شيئ وقد حصلت عليها قبل دقائق


 
مشكور جداً على الاهتمام م. حسان.. 
قبل أن ينتهي التحميل مباشرة، رفض تحميله برنامج مضاد الفيروسات عندي..

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (23 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه هي الرسالة من برنامج الفيروسات:







مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حسان2 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> هذه هي الرسالة من برنامج الفيروسات:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يبدو أن معظم نسخ هذا البرنامج مصابة , سعاود المحاولة حتى الحصول على نسخة نظيفة


----------



## حسان2 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

برنامج جديد جربه أخ ابو الحلول


----------



## rwmam (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*اسف*

اسف فبعد ان اكملت التحمبل والارسال تبين لي انه لايفتح ولا اعرف لماذا


----------



## Abo Fares (23 نوفمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> برنامج جديد جربه أخ ابو الحلول


 
مشكور م. حسان.. 
البرنامج تم تحميله وتشغيله، ولكن أعتقد أنه عندي مشكلة في اللغة، مع أني لا أجد هذه المشكلة مع أي برنامج آخر على جهازي، إذ أن إعدادات اللغة مضبوطة تماماً..
فضلاً انظر الصورة..






مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حسان2 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكور م. حسان..
> البرنامج تم تحميله وتشغيله، ولكن أعتقد أنه عندي مشكلة في اللغة، مع أني لا أجد هذه المشكلة مع أي برنامج آخر على جهازي، إذ أن إعدادات اللغة مضبوطة تماماً..
> 
> مع تحيــــــــــاتي..



أخ ابو الحلول
واجهت نفس المشكلة ربما يحتاج لاعدادات لغة مختلفة قد لا تناسب بقية البرامج, ولكن يمكن استعمال البرنامج بنجاح بوضعه الحالي
ومع ذلك اليك نسخة جديدة ظريفة من البرنامج السابق واللذي تسبب بهذا الاشكال, أظن أنها نظيفة وتعمل بشكل ممتع


----------



## rwmam (23 نوفمبر 2008)

نعم استاذي حسان حملت البرنامج وطلع معي نفس اللي طلع مع الاستاذ الكبير ابو الحلول


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكل الإجازة الاسبوع ده هتضيع في الفيروسات ولا ايه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس بشر تبارك الله
هو نجم الإسبوع ده بصراحة


----------



## Abo Fares (23 نوفمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أخ ابو الحلول
> واجهت نفس المشكلة ربما يحتاج لاعدادات لغة مختلفة قد لا تناسب بقية البرامج, ولكن يمكن استعمال البرنامج بنجاح بوضعه الحالي
> ومع ذلك اليك نسخة جديدة ظريفة من البرنامج السابق واللذي تسبب بهذا الاشكال, أظن أنها نظيفة وتعمل بشكل ممتع


 
لك والله معذبينك معنا كتير.. بارك الله فيك..
هذه النسخة خالية من الفيروسات، ولكنها لم تعمل عندي رغم تشغيلها بواسطة run as administrator، لذا سأظل على إشارات الاستفهام 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## khad4 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> هذي قصة واقعية حدثت لإحدى الفتيات في احد المدارس
> وهي بقاعة الاختبار ولقد نقلت وقائع هذه القصة المؤثرة إحدى المعلمات أللتي كانت حاضرة لتلك القاعة
> والقصة تقول :
> إن فتاة في قاعة الامتحان دخلت وهي في حالة إعياء وإجهاد واضح على محياها ولقد جلست في مكانها المخصص في القاعة وسلمت أوراق الامتحان وإثناء انقضاء دقائق الوقت لا حظت المعلمة تلك الفتاة أللتي لم تكتب إي حرف على ورقة إجابتها حتى بعد إن مضى نصف زمن الامتحان
> ...



ابكيتنا اخونا بشر غفر الله لوالدينا واسكنهم فسيح جناته وجزاك الله خيرا

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : صعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المنبر فقال : آمين ، آمين ، آمين ، قيل يا رسول الله إنك صعدت المنبر فقلت : آمين آمين آمين ، قال : أتاني جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام فقال : من أدرك شهر رمضان فلم يغفر له فدخل النار فأبعده الله ، قل : آمين ، فقلت : آمين ، فقال : يا محمد ، ومن أدرك أبويه أو أحدهما فلم يبرهما فمات فدخل النار فأبعده الله ، قل : آمين ، فقلت : آمين ، قال : ومن ذُكرتَ عنده فلم يصل عليك فمات فدخل النار فأبعده الله ، قل : آمين ، فقلت : آمين .

رواه ابن حبان ( 3 / 188 ) ، وصححه الشيخ الألباني في " صحيح الترغيب " ( 1679 )


----------



## حسان2 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> شكل الإجازة الاسبوع ده هتضيع في الفيروسات ولا ايه



للتعويض عن ملل الفيروسات, وبسبب غيابي في الـ week end وبعد الاعتذار والتعبير عن المحبة والاحترام لكل نسائنا وأخواتنا وبالتأكيد أمهاتنا "رحمهم الله أحياء وأمواتا"

*إذا خفضت المرأة صوتها
فهي تريد منك شيئا
وإذا رفعت صوتها
فهي لم تأخذ هذا الشيء

******
*

*المرأة تمر بست مراحل من عمرها
طفلة
وطفلة صغيرة
وآنسة
وسيدة شابة
وسيدة شابة
وسيدة شابة


******* 
*

*الرجل
الذي لا يكذب على المرأة لا يقيم وزنا لمشاعرها



*******
*

*يلزم الرجل عشر سنوات لترويض المرأة
في حين تستطيع المرأة أن تروض الرجل بابتسامة

*******
*

*إذا أردت أن تجنن امرأة
فاجعلها تعيش يوما كاملا بلا مرآة



******
*

*المرأة كالنحلة
تهبك العسل ولكنها تلسعك


*********
*

*عندما تسمع المرأة عبارات الغزل
تغمض عينها
لكي تستمتع بمعناها
فإذا سمعت بعض النصائح
أغمضت عينها لتنام

************
*

*إذا تقدم رجل لامرأة ليخطبها
وكانت في العشرين من عمرها
سألت في هدوء: كيف هو ؟
وإذا كانت في الثلاثين
تساءلت باهتمام : من هو ؟
أما إذا كانت في الأربعين
فإنها تصرخ : أين هو ؟ 



********
*

*تصغي المرأة لزوجها
عندما يتحدث أثناء النوم فقط*​


----------



## Abo Fares (24 نوفمبر 2008)

هلأ اطمنا عليك م. حسان  

بارك الله فيك..

على فكرة، تخلصت من مشكلة إشارات الاستفهام، وذلك بالانتقال إلى النافذة الأخرى في نفس واجهة البرنامج، ومن ثم اختيار اللغة لتكون اللغة الإنكليزية 

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (24 نوفمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> للتعويض عن ملل الفيروسات, وبسبب غيابي في الـ Week End وبعد الاعتذار والتعبير عن المحبة والاحترام لكل نسائنا وأخواتنا وبالتأكيد أمهاتنا "رحمهم الله أحياء وأمواتا"
> 
> 
> *المرأة تمر بست مراحل من عمرها*
> ...


هههههههههههه / اضحكتني بارك الله فيك / ولك مني كل المحبة والاحترام . 

وشكرا على البرنامج ( علامات الاستفهام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ) فنعم هو يعمل كما تفضل اخي ابوالحلول بعد تحويل اللغة .. 
وتقبلوا تحياتي ..


----------



## عبدالرؤوف الزروق (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخوني علي الاشتراكات الفعاله 

بس اخت نور كما عملتي مشاركه بين الرجل العربي والرجل الغربي اعملي مقارنة بين المراه العربي والغربيه


----------



## rwmam (25 نوفمبر 2008)

وهذه مني للاستاذ حسان ولكل الاعضاء والزائرين

سال المدرس احد الطلاب : ما معنى سبيل 
اجاب الطالب : طريق
فقال المدرس : وما معنى سلسبيل
اجاب الطالب : طرطريق 
 مهندس rwmam


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الله المستعان
زي العسل
بجد عسل مهندس حسان
وجامده يامهندسrwmam


----------



## نور الجزائرية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

rwmam قال:


> وهذه مني للاستاذ حسان ولكل الاعضاء والزائرين
> 
> سال المدرس احد الطلاب : ما معنى سبيل
> اجاب الطالب : طريق
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
حلوة الابتسامة الخفيفة اخ rwmam ننتظر المزيد منها.


----------



## نور الجزائرية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> قصة طريفة حدثت أثناء فترة الامتحانات لأحد معلمي اللغة العربية واسمه بشير
> فبعد انتهاء مادة البلاغة قام الأستاذ بشير بتصحيح أوراق الإجابة وكعادته ما أن يمسك الورقة حتى يبدأ بتصحيح إجابة السؤال الأول ومن ثم السؤال الثاني وهكذا ..
> وفي بعض الأحيان يلحظ أن بعض الطلاب يترك سؤالاً أو سؤالين بدون إجابة وهو أمر معتاد إلا أن ما أثار استغرابه ودهشته ورقة إجابة أحد الطلاب تركها خالية...!؟
> لم يجب فيها على أي سؤال ووضع بدل الإجابة القصيدة التالية التي نظمها خلال فترة الامتحان
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
مواضيع مميزة و طرائف في القمة نشكرك عليها اخ بشر 
استمتعنا بها كثيرا و انا شخصيا من محبي الطرائف العربية 
اجد فيها بلاغة و حكمة و مثلا يقتدى به
جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## khad4 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شوية نكت منقولة

واحد زرع ورده............. ‏طلعتله ام كلثوم

· مرة واحد راح يوكل محامى....... ‏لقاه صايم.

· كسلان دخل الامتحان وقع منه القلم .‏سلم الورقة.

· مرة واحد باع اللى وراه والى قدامه وا شترى اللى جنبه.

· بقرة جالها جفاف نزلت نيدو .

· ليه الخشب يتيم؟.......‏لأ نه مقطوع من شجرة.

· مرة 5 ‏دخلوا كلية الهندسة اثنين طلعوا مهندسين وثلاثة مدينة نصر.

· واحد بلديتنا كبر دماغه معرفش يخرجها من التيشرت.

· عربية كحيانة صاحبها سابها قدام بيت مهجور...‏ليه؟؟ ! ‏عاوزها تبقى عربية شبح

· مره واحد عداه العيب اخد الي بعده.

· واحد خلقه ضاق اداه لأخوه الصغير.

· دبانة وقعت فى ازازة وسكى طلعت تقول اوعى النسر.

· واحد مشغول اتجوز واحدة مشغولة خلفوا ولد مش فاضلهم.

· ‏مرة مدرس رياضيات خلف ولدين و استنتج التالت.

· واحدة اتجوزت واحد شخصيته مهزوزة . ‏ركبت له أريل.

· همبورجر وبيبسى و بطاطس بيجروا فى الشارع تفتكر ليه؟........ عشان وجبات سريعة

· مرة دكتور اسنان اشترى عود قصب لقاه مسوس حشاه.

· خبير ارصاد جويه ... ‏اتجوز وخلف بنتين الكبرى 27 ‏والصغرى 13

·  غبي  جزمته اتقطعت خيطها وبعد أسبوع لقاها كويسه فك الخياطه

·  غبي  لقي كنز قال:كويس فاضل الخريطة !!

· ولد بيسأل أبوه:هي الحمير بتتجوز؟ قاله :يا بني مبيتجوزش أصلاً غير الحمير

· مين أكثر إنسان صابر في الدنيا؟؟؟  شخص  ينتظر إليسا علي قناة إقرأ .

· واحدة سودة قوي ركبها عفريت حاولوا يطلعوه قالهم نفسي أطلع بس مش شايف

· واحدة بتقول لجوزها اطرد السواق كان حيموتني مرتين في حادثة قال لها خلينا نديه فرصة ثالثة .

·  واحد  قال لأبوه: رخصة السواجة خلصت يابوي قاله:من لفك في الشوارع طول النهار

·  غبي  صدم شرطي وموته راح متصل بـ122 وقالهم:أحب أبلغكم إنكم بقيتوا 121

·  واحد  قال لأبوه أنا عاوز موبايل قاللوا موافق بس تركب أخواتك معاك ..

·  غبي  بيسأل  غبي آخر  التعلب بيولد ولا بيبيض قاله التعلب مكار توقع منه أي حاجة

· مرة واحد وقف تاكسي و قاله : ‏فاضي ياسطى ؟؟؟ قاله : ‏ايوه فاضي.. قاله: ‏طيب.. تعالى اقعد معايا عالقهوة شوية !!

· ‏مره واحد ابنه طلع من الأوائل ......... شفروه !

· ‏التلميذ : ‏بحبك يا أبله و عاوز أتجوزك.... المدرسه: ‏بس أنا مبحبش الأولاد الصغيرين‏ التلميذ: ‏وأنا مش مستعجل على الأولاد

· ثلاثة  أغبياء  قاعدين في سهرة

ا لأول : ‏أنا عندي فلوس أشتري بيها أمريكا الشمالية 

· الثاني : ‏وأنا عندي فلوس أشتري بيها أمريكا الشمالية و الجنوبية 

· الثالث : ‏و مين قالكم إني رح أبيع


·  غبي  ربح مليو ن خافوا يبلغوه يموت مصدوم .. قال العمده أنا أقوله.

قال يا محمدين لو ربحت مليون حتعمل بيهم إيه؟

قال:أديك نصهم ...

مات العمدة !


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد جامدة يامهندس بشر............


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بلا اي تعليق :69:
*Talk about not understanding drawings!...SEE THIS*


----------



## نور الجزائرية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
*اجتمعت الصحافة والقنوات الفضائية من كل إنحاء العالم يريدون معرفة بالضبط من له أقوى* *ضربه البدوي او الياباني ؟**!

*​*المهم جاء البدوي وقال للياباني نحن البدو* *معروفين بالكرم اضرب أنت أول يا ياباني**. 

*​*الياباني لم يصدق خبر قفز الياباني* *بالهوى و قام بحركتين بالسماء و ضرب البدوي على رقبته**. 
**البدوي أغمى* *عليه فأخذوه المستشفى قسم العناية المركزة**. 

*​*اجتمع العالم على الياباني* *يسألونه ما هذه الضربة ؟ رد قائلا هذه ضربتي الخاصة وسميتها: شنغ منغ**.** 

*​*بعد* *أسبوع تعافى البدوي من غيبوبته وطلب المبارزة مع الياباني مرة اخرى طبعا الحين دور البدوي هو* *الذي سيضرب الياباني** .

**وكالعادة اجتمعت الصحافة والقنوات الفضائية والعالم** ..**والياباني واقف يستنى البدوي يقدم له المقسوم** 

*​*المهم جاء البدوي وهو يرتدي فروه فلما اقترب نه الياباني اخرج البدوي شيء غريب غريبة من فروته وضرب به الياباني**: **الياباني لم يؤخذ للمستشفى بل أخذ الى المقبرة من قوة الضربة** . 

*​*وسأل البدوي ما هذه الضربة التي قتلت الياباني ؟ رد البدوي وقال:هذه عافاكم الله سين ميم جيم**) **س* *م ج** ( 


**ماذا تعني س م ج ؟** 
**قال البدوي* *يعني: ساطوره ملفوفه بجريده !؟** 

*​*
**





*
​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (27 نوفمبر 2008)

كيفك تجعل مديرك يعجب بعملك (آخر ما توصل له العلم )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90154.html


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

One sunny day in January, 2009 an old man approached the White House
from Across Pennsylvania Avenue, where he'd been sitting on a park bench.​
He spoke to the U.S. Marine standing guard and said, "I would like to
go in and meet with President Bush.

The Marine looked at the man and said, "Sir, Mr. Bush is no longer
president and no longer resides here."
The old man said, "Okay", and walked away.

The following day, the same man approached the White House and said to
the same Marine, "I would like to go in and meet with President Bush."
The Marine again told the man, "Sir, as I said yesterday, Mr. Bush is
no longer president and no longer resides here."
The man thanked him and, again, just walked away.


The third day, the same man approached the White House and spoke to
the very same U.S. Marine, saying "I would like to go in and meet with
President Bush."

The Marine, understandably agitated at this point, looked at the man
and said, "Sir, this is the third day in a row you have been here
asking to speak to Mr. Bush. I've told you already that Mr. Bush is
no longer the president and no longer resides here. Don't you
understand?"


The old man looked at the Marine and said, "Oh, I understand. I just
love hearing it."
The Marine snapped to attention, saluted, and said, "See you tomorrow, Sir."​


----------



## حسان2 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*بخل وراثي*

* 



يحكى أن أحدهم نزل ضيفاً على صديق له من البخلاء وما أن وصل الضيف حتى نادى بخيل ابنه 

وقال له: يا ولد عندنا ضيف عزيز على قلبي فاذهب واشترى لنا 

نصف كيلو لحم من أحسن لحم. ذهب الولد وبعد مدة عاد ولم يشترى شيئاً 

فسأله أبوه: أين اللحم؟ 

فقال الولد: ذهبت إلى الجزار وقلت له: أعطنا أحسن ما عندك من لحم .. 

فقال الجزار: سأعطيك لحماً كأنه الزبد. قلت لنفسي إذا كان كذلك فلماذا لا 

أشتري الزبد بدل اللحم. فذهبت إلى البقال 

وقلت له: أعطنا أحسن ما عندك من الزبد. فقال: أعطيك زبداً كأنه الدبس . 

فقلت: إذا كان الأمر كذلك فالأفضل أن أشتري الدبس. فذهبت إلى بائع الدبس وقلت: أعطنا أحسن ما عندك من الدبس .. 

فقال الرجل: أعطيك (دبساً) كأنه 

الماء الصافي 

فقلت لنفسي: إذا كان الأمر كذلك، فعندنا ماء صافٍ في البيت . وهكذا عدت دون أن أشتري شيئا. 

قال الأب: يالك من صبي شاطر. ولكن فاتك شيء.. لقد استهلكت حذائك بالجري من دكانٍ إلى دكان . 

فأجاب الابن لا يا أبي.. أنا لبست حذاء الضيف! 
*​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*الحمدلله أنا نفدت *

هذا اختبار لمرض الزهايمر
اذا فية اي مشكلة خبرنا​ 









أختبار الزهایمر​


​هذا اختبار حقيقي للزهايمر فقط أجلس على الكرسي وأنت مرتاح​ 


*This is a REAL neurological test**.* *Seat comfortably and feel calm*.​ 
في الأسفل حاول إيجاد حرف ​ 
C​ 
ضمن المجموعة​ 


1- Find the C below. Do not use any cursor help.​ 
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO​
2- If y ou already found the C, now find the 6 below.​​ 
والآن حاول تجد رقم ​ 
6​ 


9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
9999699999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999​​
3- Now find the N below. It's a little more difficult..​​ 
طيب إذا نجت حاول تجد حرف​ 
N​ 
من ضمن المجموعة ، ستكون المحاولة صعبة قليلاً​ 


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM​​
This is NOT a joke. If you were able to pass this 3 tests, you can cancel your annual visit to your neurologist.​
Your brain is great and you're far from having Alzheimer Disease.
Congratulations! 

هذه ليست مزحة ، إذا أستطعت تجاوز الثلاث محاولات فليس هناك داعي لزيارة الطبيب ، مخك كويس ولله الحمد وأنت بعيد عن مرض الزهايمر​ 
مبروك! 




​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*حرامي نجح ولده،............ قال له شو رايك في سيارة الجيران

المريض: مشكلتي يا دكتور انه الكل بيتجاهلني ....................الدكتور: اللي بعده

صيدلانية اتصلت بجوزها سألته كيف بتحب الفاصولية ......... حب ولا تحاميل ؟؟؟

دكتور عظام خرج بالليل ................الكلاب جريت وراه

عنزة خانها تيسها ! .................وقفت تاكسي وقالت: اقرب مطبخ مندي يلعن أبو الدني*​*
مريض لدكتور نفسي: ألحقني يا دكتور..... انا بشوف الأشياء اللي حتحصل في المستقبل ......الدكتور: أي لا... و امتى بدت هالمشكلة معك؟ .....................المريض: الخميس الجاي

مرة واحد غبي بدو يقطع الشارع و متردد.... بالاخر قطع ... دعسته سيارة.... قال: و شرفي كنت عارف

واحد ماشي بالطريق.... و هو ماشي داس على ضفدع, قام طلعوا عيون الضفدع من راسه, ... قام قاله: شووووووووووووووو شااااااااااااايفك تفاجئت

واحد ×××× رجع على البيت مبسوط وفرحان على الاخر،استغربت مرته وقالتله خير مبسوط على غير عادتك شو صار بالدنيا؟؟؟، 
قالها اسكتي: مو الناس بطلت تحكي علينا نكت. قالتله :الحمدلله دق على الخشب احسن ما تحسد حالك. 
راح دق على الخشب ،مرته قالت: مين؟ قالها: خليكي قاعده انا بقوم بفتح




​*


----------



## حسان2 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*اثنين أغبياء فى طياره معديه*
*الأول قال إنها طياره الرئيس*
*فقال الثاني إنها مش طياره الرئيس*
*الأول والله دى طياره الرئيس*
*الثاني لا مش طياره الرئيس*
*فاتفقو أي حد معدى يسالوه فعدى واحد فسألوه دي طياره الرئيس*
*فقالهم يا اغبياء طياره الرئيس بيمشي وراها موتوسكلات*
*.................................................................................................*
*وحده تقول لزوجها ادبح خروفين بمناسبة مرور 25 سنه على زواجنا*
*قال زوجها طيب و إيه ذنب الخروفين في غلطه أنا ارتكبتها من 25 سنه*
*-------------------------------------------------*
* اثنين أغبياء  مونونين*
* اثنين أغبياء  راكبين عربية الأولاني بيقول للتاني*
*ياعم خلي بالك حنخبط في عامود النور*
*ياعم خلي بالك حتودينا في داهية*
*ياعم حاسب بس لنتعور*
*ياعم حاسب....*
*في المستشفى الأولاني بيقول للتاني*
*شفت ياعم مش عمال أقولك حاسب حنتعور*
*قام التاني قاله ما أنا عمال أقولك انت اللي سايق*
*...................................................................................*​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

تخيل الدنيا بدون نساء
1 الأسواق هادية
2 كساد اقتصادى 
3 شوارع فاضية
4 شركات الاتصالات تخسر
5 سوق السيارات ينكسر
6 الشيطان ماعنده شغل
7 دواء الضغط مالوش لزوم
8 كل الرجال يدخلون الجنة ..!!
.............................. 

غبي ألقى محاضرة دينية على مجموعة مكفوفين 
موضوعها
( غض البصر ) .... !!
........................................​​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

أروع جدال بين ذكر و انثى 


قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـر ؟

فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى...

!قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـر ؟

فقالت له بل أدركت أن الشمس أنثـى ...!

قـال لهـا أوليـس الكـرم ذكــر؟

فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة أنثـى !

قال لها ألا يعجبـك أن الشِعـر ذكـر؟

فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثى!

قال لها هل تعلميـن أن العلـم ذكـر؟

فقالت له إنني أعرف أن المعرفة أنثـى!

فأخذ نفسـا ًعميقـا
ً
وهو مغمض عينيه ثم

عاد ونظر إليها بصمت

لـلــحــظــات

وبـعـد ذلك
​
.


قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول أن الخيانة أنثى.

فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب أن الغدر ذكر.

قال لها ولكنهم يقولون أن الخديعـة أنثـى.

فقالت له بل هن يقلـن أن الكـذب ذكـر.

قال لها هناك من أكّد لـي أن الحماقـة أنثـى

فقالت له وهنا من أثبت لي أن الغباء ذكـر.

قـال لهـا أنـا أظـن أن الجريمـة أنـثـى.

فقالـت لـه وأنـا أجـزم أن الإثـم ذكـر.

قـال لهـا أنـا تعلمـت أن البشاعـة أنثـى.

فقالـت لـه وأنـا أدركـت أن القبـح ذكر.


تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء

فشربه كله دفعة واحـدة

أما هـي فخافـت عنـد


إمساكه بالكأس مما جعلها

ابتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب

وعندما رآها تبتسم له

قال لها يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثـى.

فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكـر.

قـال لهـا لا بـل السـعـادة أنـثـى..

فقالت له ربمـا ولـكن الحـب ذكـر.

قال لها وأنا أعترف بأن التضحية أنثـى.

فقالت له وأنا أقر بأن الصفـح ذكـر.

قال لها ولكنني على ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثى.

فقالت له وأنا على يقين بأن القلب ذكر.

ولا زال الجـدل قائمـا ً

ولا زالت الفتنة نائمـة


وسيبقى الحوار مستمرا ًطــالــمــا أن . . .

الـسـؤال ذكـــر

والإجـابـة أنـثــى​​​​​


----------



## حسان2 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*..............................................................................................
كان فيه بطة كل يوم تروح للبقال تقوله عندك سكر
يقولها لأ
اخر مرة قالها لو جيتي هنا تاني حأمسمر رجليكي المفرطحة دي في الأرض
تاني يوم راحت قالتله عندك مسامير ؟
قالها لأ
قالتله طب عندك سكر ؟؟
...............................................................................*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

واحد راح الي الدكتور وقالله يا دكتور انا عندي حاله غريبه - رد الدكتور وقالله خير ايه هي - قال له باكون باتكلم في موضوع وفجأه بانسي انا كنت باتكلم في ايه - الدكتور قالله والحاله دي بتجيلك من زماااان ,,,,,,,,,,, قال له حالة ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أقرأوها وتمعنوا فيها...*​* أثابكم الله *​*وقد ذكرها الشيخ خالد الراشد كثيرا...
ويُقال انها قصته الشخصية:
لم أكن جاوزت الثلاثين حين أنجبت زوجتي أوّل أبنائي.. ما زلت أذكر تلك الليلة .. بقيت إلى آخر الليل مع الشّلة في إحدى الاستراحات.. كانت سهرة مليئة بالكلام الفارغ.. بل بالغيبة والتعليقات المحرمة... كنت أنا الذي أتولى في الغالب إضحاكهم.. وغيبة الناس.. وهم يضحكون.
أذكر ليلتها أنّي أضحكتهم كثيراً.. كنت أمتلك موهبة عجيبة في التقليد..
بإمكاني تغيير نبرة صوتي حتى تصبح قريبة من الشخص الذي أسخر منه.. أجل كنت أسخر من هذا وذاك..
لم يسلم أحد منّي أحد حتى أصحابي..*​* صار بعض الناس يتجنّبني كي يسلم من لساني.
أذكر أني تلك الليلة سخرت من أعمى رأيته يتسوّل في السّوق... والأدهى أنّي وضعت قدمي أمامه فتعثّر وسقط يتلفت برأسه لا يدري ما يقول.. وانطلقت ضحكتي تدوي في السّوق..
عدت إلى بيتي متأخراً كالعادة.. وجدت زوجتي في انتظاري.. *​*كانت في حالة يرثى لها.. قالت بصوت متهدج: راشد.. أين كنتَ ؟
قلت ساخراً: في المريخ.. عند أصحابي بالطبع .. 
كان الإعياء ظاهراً عليها.. قالت والعبرة تخنقها: *​*راشد… أنا تعبة جداً .. الظاهر أن موعد ولادتي صار وشيكا** ..
**سقطت دمعة صامته على خدها.. أحسست أنّي أهملت زوجتي..*​*كان المفروض أن أهتم بها وأقلّل من سهراتي..*​* خاصة أنّها في شهرها التاسع .
حملتها إلى المستشفى بسرعة.. دخلت غرفة الولادة..*​* جعلت تقاسي الآلام ساعات طوال.. كنت أنتظر ولادتها بفارغ الصبر.. تعسرت ولادتها.. فانتظرت طويلاً حتى تعبت.. *​*فذهبت إلى البيت وتركت رقم هاتفي عندهم ليبشروني.
بعد ساعة.. اتصلوا بي ليزفوا لي نبأ قدوم سالم *​*ذهبت إلى المستشفى فوراً..
أول ما رأوني أسأل عن غرفتها.. *​*طلبوا منّي مراجعة الطبيبة التي أشرفت على ولادة زوجتي*.
*صرختُ بهم: أيُّ طبيبة ؟! المهم أن أرى ابني سالم.
قالوا، أولاً راجع الطبيبة ..
دخلت على الطبيبة.. كلمتني عن المصائب .. والرضى بالأقدار .. *​*ثم قالت: ولدك به تشوه شديد في عينيه ويبدوا أنه فاقد البصر !!
خفضت رأسي.. وأنا أدفع عبراتي.. *​*تذكّرت ذاك المتسوّل الأعمى الذي دفعته في السوق وأضحكت عليه الناس.
سبحان الله كما تدين تدان ! بقيت واجماً قليلاً.*​*. لا أدري ماذا أقول.. ثم تذكرت زوجتي وولدي .. فشكرت الطبيبة على لطفها ومضيت لأرى زوجتي ..
لم تحزن زوجتي.. كانت مؤمنة بقضاء الله.. راضية. *​*طالما نصحتني أن أكف عن الاستهزاء بالناس.. *​*كانت تردد دائماً، لا تغتب الناس ..
خرجنا من المستشفى، وخرج سالم معنا. في الحقيقة، لم أكن أهتم به كثيراً.
اعتبرته غير موجود في المنزل. حين يشتد بكاؤه أهرب إلى الصالة لأنام فيها. كانت زوجتي تهتم به كثيراً، وتحبّه كثيراً. *​*أما أنا فلم أكن أكرهه،
لكني لم أستطع أن أحبّه !
كبر سالم.. بدأ يحبو.. كانت حبوته غريبة.. قارب عمره السنة فبدأ يحاول المشي.. فاكتشفنا أنّه أعرج. أصبح ثقيلاً على نفسي أكثر.*​* أنجبت زوجتي بعده عمر و خالداً.
مرّت السنوات وكبر سالم، وكبر أخواه. كنت لا أحب الجلوس في البيت.
دائماً مع أصحابي. في الحقيقة كنت كاللعبة في أيديهم ..
لم تيأس زوجتي من إصلاحي. كانت تدعو لي دائماً بالهداية. لم تغضب من تصرّفاتي الطائشة، لكنها كانت تحزن كثيراً إذا رأت إهمالي لسالم واهتمامي بباقي إخوته.
كبر سالم وكبُر معه همي. لم أمانع حين طلبت زوجتي تسجيله في أحدى المدارس الخاصة بالمعاقين. *​*بمرور السنوات. كانت أيّامي سواء .. عمل ونوم وطعام وسهر. في يوم جمعة، *​*استيقظت الساعة الحادية عشر ظهراً. ما يزال الوقت مبكراً بالنسبة لي. *​*كنت مدعواً إلى وليمة. لبست وتعطّرت وهممت بالخروج. *​*مررت بصالة المنزل فاستوقفني منظر سالم. *​*كان يبكي بحرقة!
إنّها المرّة الأولى التي أنتبه فيها إلى سالم يبكي مذ كان طفلاً. *​*عشر سنوات مضت، لم ألتفت إليه. *​*حاولت أن أتجاهله فلم أحتمل. *​*كنت أسمع صوته ينادي أمه وأنا في الغرفة. *​*التفت ... ثم اقتربت منه. قلت: سالم! لماذا تبكي؟!
حين سمع صوتي توقّف عن البكاء. فلما شعر بقربي، *​*بدأ يتحسّس ما حوله بيديه الصغيرتين.*​* ما بِه يا ترى؟! *​*اكتشفت أنه يحاول الابتعاد عني!! وكأنه يقول:
الآن أحسست بي. أين أنت منذ عشر سنوات ؟! تبعته ... *​*كان قد دخل غرفته.
رفض أن يخبرني في البداية سبب بكائه. حاولت التلطف معه .. *​*بدأ سالم يبين سبب بكائه،
وأنا أستمع إليه وأنتفض.
أتدري ما السبب!! تأخّر عليه أخوه عمر، *​*الذي اعتاد أن يوصله إلى المسجد.
ولأنها صلاة جمعة، خاف ألاّ يجد مكاناً في الصف الأوّل.*​*نادى عمر .
ونادى والدته.. ولكن لا مجيب.. فبكى.
أخذت أنظر إلى الدموع تتسرب من عينيه المكفوفتين. *​*لم أستطع أن أتحمل بقية كلامه. *​*وضعت يدي على فمه وقلت: *​*لذلك بكيت يا سالم !!..
قال: نعم..
نسيت أصحابي، ونسيت الوليمة وقلت:*​*سالم لا تحزن. هل تعلم من سيذهب بك اليوم إلى المسجد؟
قال: أكيد عمر .. لكنه يتأخر دائماً ..
قلت: لا .. بل أنا سأذهب بك ..
دهش سالم .. لم يصدّق. ظنّ أنّي أسخر منه.
استعبر ثم بكى. مسحت دموعه بيدي وأمسكت يده.*​* أردت أن أوصله بالسيّارة.
رفض قائلاً: المسجد قريب... أريد أن أخطو إلى المسجد *​*- إي والله قال لي ذلك.
لا أذكر متى كانت آخر مرّة دخلت فيها المسجد، لكنها المرّة الأولى التي أشعر فيها بالخوف والنّدم على ما فرّطته طوال السنوات الماضية.*​*كان المسجد مليئاً بالمصلّين، إلاّ أنّي وجدت لسالم مكاناً في الصف الأوّل. استمعنا لخطبة الجمعة معاً وصلى بجانبي... *​*بل في الحقيقة أنا صليت بجانبه ..
بعد انتهاء الصلاة طلب منّي سالم مصحفاً. استغربت!! *​*كيف سيقرأ وهو أعمى؟
كدت أن أتجاهل طلبه، لكني جاملته خوفاً من جرح! مشاعره. *​*ناولته المصحف ...
طلب منّي أن أفتح المصحف على سورة الكهف. *​*أخذت أقلب الصفحات تارة وأنظر في الفهرس تارة .. حتى وجدتها.
أخذ مني المصحف ثم وضعه أمامه وبدأ في قراءة السورة ... *​*وعيناه مغمضتان ...
يا الله !! إنّه يحفظ سورة الكهف كاملة!!
خجلت من نفسي. أمسكت مصحفاً ... أحسست برعشة في أوصالي... *​*قرأت وقرأت..
دعوت الله أن يغفر لي ويهديني. لم أستطع الاحتمال ... *​*فبدأت أبكي كالأطفال.
كان بعض الناس لا يزال في المسجد يصلي السنة ... *​*خجلت منهم فحاولت أن أكتم بكائي.
تحول البكاء إلى نشيج وشهيق ...
لم أشعر إلاّ بيد صغيرة تتلمس وجهي ثم تمسح عنّي دموعي. إنه سالم !! ضممته إلى صدري...
نظرت إليه. قلت في نفسي... لست أنت الأعمى بل أنا الأعمى، *​*حين انسقت وراء فساق يجرونني إلى النار.
عدنا إلى المنزل. كانت زوجتي قلقة كثيراً على سالم، *​*لكن قلقها تحوّل إلى دموع حين علمت أنّي صلّيت الجمعة مع سالم ..
من ذلك اليوم لم تفتني صلاة جماعة في المسجد. *​*هجرت رفقاء السوء .. وأصبحت لي رفقة خيّرة عرفتها في المسجد. *​*ذقت طعم الإيمان معهم. عرفت منهم أشياء ألهتني عنها الدنيا. *​*لم أفوّت حلقة ذكر أو صلاة الوتر. *​*ختمت القرآن عدّة مرّات في شهر. *​*رطّبت لساني بالذكر لعلّ الله يغفر لي غيبتي وسخريتي من النّاس.
أحسست أنّي أكثر قرباً من *​*أسرتي. *​*اختفت نظرات الخوف والشفقة التي كانت تطل من عيون زوجتي. الابتسامة ما عادت تفارق وجه ابني سالم. *​*من يرا! ه يظنّه ملك الدنيا وما فيها. *​*حمدت الله كثيراً على نعمه.
ذات يوم ... قرر أصحابي الصالحون أن يتوجّهوا إلى أحدى المناطق البعيدة للدعوة. تردّدت في الذهاب. استخرت الله واستشرت زوجتي. *​*توقعت أنها سترفض...
لكن حدث العكس !
فرحت كثيراً، بل شجّعتني. فلقد كانت تراني في السابق أسافر دون استشارتها فسقاً وفجوراً.
توجهت إلى سالم. أخبرته أني مسافر فضمني بذراعيه الصغيرين مودعاً...
تغيّبت عن البيت ثلاثة أشهر ونصف، كنت خلال تلك الفترة أتصل كلّما سنحت لي الفرصة بزوجتي وأحدّث أبنائي. اشتقت إليهم كثيراً ...*​* آآآه كم اشتقت إلى سالم !!*​* تمنّيت سماع صوته... *​*هو الوحيد الذي لم يحدّثني منذ سافرت. *​*إمّا أن يكون في المدرسة أو المسجد ساعة اتصالي بهم.
كلّما حدّثت زوجتي عن شوقي إليه، كانت تضحك فرحاً وبشراً،*​* إلاّ آخر مرّة هاتفتها فيها.*​* لم أسمع ضحكتها المتوقّعة. تغيّر صوتها ..
قلت لها: أبلغي سلامي لسالم، فقالت: إن شاء الله ... وسكتت...
أخيراً عدت إلى المنزل. طرقت الباب. تمنّيت أن يفتح لي*​* سالم، لكن فوجئت بابني خالد الذي لم يتجاوز الرابعة من عمره.*​* حملته بين ذراعي وهو يصرخ: بابا بابا ..*​* لا أدري لماذا انقبض صدري حين دخلت البيت.
استعذت بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..
أقبلت إليّ زوجتي ... كان وجهها متغيراً. كأنها تتصنع الفرح.
تأمّلتها جيداً ثم سألتها: ما بكِ؟
قالت: لا شيء .
فجأة تذكّرت سالماً فقلت .. أين سالم ؟
خفضت رأسها. لم تجب. سقطت دمعات حارة على خديها...
صرخت بها ... سالم! أين سالم ..؟
لم أسمع حينها سوى صوت ابني خالد يقول بلغته: بابا ... *​* ثالم لاح الجنّة ... عند الله...
لم تتحمل زوجتي الموقف. أجهشت بالبكاء. كادت أن تسقط على الأرض، فخرجت من الغرفة.
عرفت بعدها أن سالم أصابته حمّى قبل موعد مجيئي أسبوعين*​* فأخذته زوجتي إلى المستشفى ..*​* فاشتدت عليه الحمى ولم تفارقه ... *​*حين فارقت روحه جسده ..
إذا ضاقت عليك الأرض بما رحبت، *​*وضاقت عليك نفسك بما حملت فاهتف ... يا الله
إذا بارت الحيل، وضاقت السبل، وانتهت الآمال، وتقطعت الحبال،*​* نادي ... يا الله 
لا اله الا الله رب السموات السبع ورب العرش العظيم
*​


----------



## حسان2 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*personality Development*​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*كلٌ ينتحر بطريقته*

*كلٌ ينتحر بطريقته*

*




*​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*Mr. Bean home*

قالولي هاد بيت السيد مستر بين.. طيب وين بيوتنا لحنا المهندسين؟؟؟ 



































































​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اختبار فظييييييييييييييييع


---\اختبار الفاكهة\--- 

اختبار الفواكه ...يليبيكشف خفايا النفس البشرية :: 



*تخيل نفسك في وسط غابة و انك وجدت كوخ بجانب نهر.* 

*فتدخل إلى الكوخ و ترى على يسارك 7 سرر صغيرة و على يمينك طاولة صغيرة و حوليها 7 كراسي.* 

*على الطاولة توجد سلة تحتوي على 5 أنواع من الفاكهة.* 

*و هي:* 



*-تفاح* 

*-موز* 

*-فريز* 

*-خوخ* 

*-برتقال* 



*أي منها تختار؟ اختارك سوف يكشف لك أشياء كثيرة.* 





@ 



@ 



















@ 



@ 





*النتائج* 











*-تفاح* 

*اختيارك يدل على انك شخص من النوع الذي يحب اكل التفاح.* 





*-موز* 

*اختيارك يدل على انك شخص من النوع الذي يحب اكل الموز.* 





*-فريز* 

*اختيارك يدل على انك شخص من النوع الذي يحب اكل الفريز.* 





*-خوخ* 

*اختيارك يدل على انك شخص من النوع الذي يحب أكل الخوخ.* 





*-برتقال* 

*اختيارك يدل على انك شخص من النوع الذي يحب أكل البرتقال.*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*women shoes model*

كنادر نسوانية جديدة للورشة ههههههههههه

































































































































































































​


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> صيدلانية اتصلت بجوزها سألته كيف بتحب الفاصولية ......... حب ولا تحاميل ؟؟؟



السلام عليكم
اخي ابو الحلول والله ضحكت كثير على هذه الفقره هههههههههههههههههههههه.
شو مالك مع النسوان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

مع تحياتي وحبي


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*هل الله خير ....................................*

الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 
اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء حقيقه قبل ايام قرات هذا الموضوع وعجبني كثيرا لذا احببت ان تقروه وتقولوا الحمد لله​
شوي طويله لكن تحملوها لروعتها ..................

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

هل الله خيّر؟
كان ذلك عنوان لمحاضرة بروفيسور علم الفلسفة ( الملحد )
في جامعة أكسفورد، 
حيث وقف أمام فصله وطلب من أحد طلبته المستجدين أن يقف 
البروفيسور : أنت مسلم، أليس كذلك يا بني؟
الطالب المسلم: نعم، يا سيدي
البروفيسور: لذلك فأنت تؤمن بالله؟ 
الطالب المسلم: تماماً
البروفيسور : هل الله خيّر؟ ( من الخير وهو عكس الشر )
الطالب المسلم : بالتأكيد! الله خيّر
البروفيسور : هل الله واسع القدرة؟ أعني هل يمكن لله أن 
يعمل أي شيء؟ 
الطالب المسلم : نعم
البروفيسور : هل أنت خيّر أم شرير؟
الطالب المسلم: القرآن يقول بأنني شرير
يبتسم البروفيسور إبتسامة ذات مغزى
البروفيسور : أه!! الـقــرآن
يفكر البروفيسور للحظات
البروفيسور: هذا سؤال لك، دعنا نقول أنّ هناك شخص مريض
هنا و يمكنك أن تعالجه وأنت في استطاعتك أن تفعل ذلك، 
هل تساعده؟ 
هل تحاول ذلك؟ 
الطالب المسلم: نعم سيدي، سوف أفعل
البروفيسور: إذًا أنت خيّر !!
الطالب المسلم : لا يمكنني قول ذلك
البروفيسور: لماذا لا يمكنك أن تقول ذلك؟ 
أنت سوف تساعد شخص مريض ومعاق عندما يستطيع ( في الحقيقة معظمنا سيفعل ذلك إن إستطاع ) لكن الله لا يفعل ذلك 
الطالب المسلم: لا إجابة
البروفيسور : كيف يمكن لهذا الإله أن يكون خيّر؟
هممم..؟ 
هل يمكن أن تجيب على ذلك ؟
الطالب المسلم: لا إجابة أيضًا 
الرجل العجوز بدأ يتعاطف مع الطالب المسلم
البروفيسور:لا تستطيع، أليس كذلك؟
يأخذ البروفيسور رشفه ماء من كوب على مكتبه لإعطاء الطالب وقتاً للإسترخاء، 
ففي علم الفلسفة، يجب عليك أن تتأنى مع المستجدين
البروفيسور : دعنا نبدأ من جديد أيها الشاب 
البروفيسور:هل الله خيّر؟
الطالب المسلم: نعم متمتمًا
البروفيسور: هل الشيّطان خيّر؟
الطالب المسلم : لا
البروفيسور: من أين أتى الشيّطان؟
الطالب المسلم: من... الله.. متلعثمًا
البروفيسور : هذا صحيح، الله خلق الشيّطان، أليس كذلك؟ 
يمرر الرجل العجوز أصابعه النحيلة خلال شعره الخفيف ويستدير لجمهور الطلبة 
متكلفي الابتسامة
البروفيسور: أعتقد أننا سنحصل على الكثير من المتعة في هذا الفصل الدراسي 
سيداتي و سادتي !ثم يلتفت للطالب المسلم
البروفيسور:أخبرني يا بني، هل هناك شّر في هذا العالم؟ 
الطالب المسلم : نعم، سيدي
البروفيسور: الشّر في كل مكان، أليس كذلك؟ 
هل خلق الله كل شيء؟ 
الطالب المسلم : نعم
البروفيسور: من خلق الشّر؟
الطالب المسلم : لا إجابة
البروفيسور : هل هناك أمراض في هذا العالم؟ 
فسق و فجور؟
بغضاء؟ 
قبح؟ 
كل الأشياء الفظيعة، هل تتواجد في هذا العالم؟
الطالب المسلم: نعم وهو يتلوى على أقدامه
البروفيسور : من خلق هذه الأشياء الفظيعة؟
الطالب المسلم : لا إجابة
يصيح الأستاذ فجأةً في الطالب المسلم
البروفيسور : من الذي خلقها؟ 
أخبرني وبدأ يتغير وجه الطالب المسلم
البروفيسور بصوت منخفض: الله خلق كل الشرور، أليس كذلك يا بني؟ 
الطالب المسلم: لا إجابة
الطالب يحاول أن يتمسك بالنظرة الثابتة والخبيرة ولكنه يفشل في ذلك 
فجأة المحاضر يبتعد متهاديًا إلى واجهة الفصل كالفهد المسن، والفصل كله مبهور
البروفيسور: أخبرني، كيف يمكن أن يكون هذا الإله خيّرًا إذا كان هو الذي 
خلق كل الشرور في جميع الأزمان؟
البروفيسور يشيح بأذرعه حوله للدلالة على شمولية شرور العالم 
البروفيسور : كل الكره، الوحشية، الآلام، التعذيب، الموت، القبح، المعاناة، 
التي خلقها هذا الإله موجودة في جميع أنحاء العالم، أليس كذلك أيها الشاب؟ 
الطالب المسلم: لا إجابة
البروفيسور : ألا تراها في كلّ مكان؟ هه؟
البروفيسور يتوقّف لبرهة
البروفيسور: هل تراها؟
البروفيسور يحني رأسه في إتجاه وجه الطالب ثانيةً ويهمس 
البروفيسور: هل الله خيّر؟ 
الطالب المسلم : لا إجابة
البروفيسور : هل تؤمن بالله يا بني؟
صوت الطالب يخونه و يتحشرج في حلقه 
الطالب المسلم: نعم يا بروفيسور، أنا أؤمن
يهز الرجل العجوز رأسه بحزن نافياً
البروفيسور : يقول العلم أن لديك خمس حواس تستعملها لتتعرف و تلاحظ العالم 
من حولك، أليس كذلك؟
البروفيسور: هل رأيت الله
الطالب المسلم: لا يا سيدي لم أره أبداً
البروفيسور: إذًا أخبرنا إذا ما كنت قد سمعت إلاهك؟ 
الطالب المسلم: لا يا سيدي، لم يحدث
البروفيسور : هل سبق وشعرت بإلاهك؟
تذوقت إلهك؟
أو شممت إلهك فعلياً؟ 
هل لديك أيّ إدراك حسّي لإلهك من أي نوع؟ 
الطالب المسلم : لا إجابة
البروفيسور: أجبني من فضلك
الطالب المسلم: لا يا سيدي، يؤسفني أنه لا يوجد لدي 
البروفيسور : يؤسفك أنه لا يوجد لديك؟
الطالب المسلم: لا يا سيدي
البروفيسور : ولا زلت تؤمن به؟ 
الطالب المسلم: نعم 
البروفيسور : هذا يحتاج لإخلاص !
البروفيسور يبتسم بحكمة للطالب المسلم
البروفيسور : طبقاً لقانون التجريب والإختبار وبروتوكول علم ما يمكن إثباته 
يمكننا أن نقول بأن إلهك غير موجود، ماذا تقول في ذلك يابني؟ 
البروفيسور : أين إلاهك الآن؟ 
الطالب المسلم: لا إجابة
البروفيسور: إجلس من فضلك
يجلس الطالب المسلم مهزومًا
مسلم أخر يرفع يده: بروفيسور، هل يمكنني أن أتحدث للفصل؟
البروفيسور يستدير و يبتسم
البروفيسور: أه مسلم أخر في الطليعة! هيا هيا أيها الشاب، تحدث ببعض الحكمة 
المناسبة في هذا الاجتماع
يلقي المسلم نظرة حول الغرفة
الطالب المسلم: لقد أثرت بعض النقاط الممتعة يا سيدي،
والآن لدي سؤال لك 
الطالب المسلم : هل هناك شيء إسمه الحرارة؟
البروفيسور : هناك حرارة
الطالب المسلم : هل هناك شيء إسمه البرودة؟
البروفيسور : نعم يا بني يوجد برودة أيضاً
الطالب المسلم : لا يا سيدي لا يوجد
إبتسامة البروفيسور تجمدت، وفجأة الغرفة أصبحت باردة جدا
الطالب المسلم: يمكنك الحصول على الكثير من الحرارة، حرارة عظيمة، حرارة 
ضخمة، حرارة لدرجة إنصهار المعادن، حرارة بسيطة، أو لاحرارة على الإطلاق، 
ولكن ليس لدينا شيء يدعى البرودة فيمكن أن نصل حتى 458 درجة تحت الصفر، وهي ليست ساخنة، لكننا لن نستطيع تخطي ذلك، لا يوجد شيء إسمه 
البرودة، وإلا لتمكنا من أن نصل لأبرد من 458 تحت الصفر، 
يا سيدي البرودة هي فقط كلمة نستعملها لوصف حالة غياب الحرارة، فنحن لا نستطيع قياس البرودة، أما الحرارة يمكننا قياسها بالوحدات الحرارية لأن الحرارة هي الطاقة، 
البرودة ليست عكس الحرارة يا سيدي، 
إن البرودة هي فقط حالة غياب الحرارة
سكوت في الفصل، دبوس يسقط في مكان ما 
الطالب المسلم : هل يوجد شيء إسمه الظلام يا بروفيسور؟ 
البروفيسور: نعم
الطالب المسلم :أنت مخطئ مرة أخرى يا سيدي، الظلام ليس 
شيئا محسوساً، إنها حالة غياب شيء أخر، يمكنك الحصول على ضوء منخفض، ضوء عادي، ضوء مضيء، بريق الضوء، ولكن إذا كان لا يوجد لديك ضوء مستمر فإنه لايوجد لديك شيء، وهذا يدعى الظلام، أليس كذلك؟ 
هذا هو المعنى الذي نستعمله لتعريف الكلمة، في الواقع، الظلام غير ذلك، و لو أنه صحيح لكان بإمكانك أن تجعل الظلام مظلما أكثر وأن تعطيني برطمان منه، هل تستطيع أن تعطيني برطمان من ظلام مظلم يابروفيسور؟ 
مستحقراً نفسه، البروفيسور يبتسم لوقاحة الشاب أمامه 
البروفيسور:هذا بالفعل سيكون فصلا دراسيا جيداً
البروفيسور: هل تمانع إخبارنا ما هي نقطتك يا فتى؟
الطالب المسلم : نعم يا بروفيسور، نقطتي هي، إن افتراضك
الفلسفي فاسد كبدايةً ولذلك يجب أن يكون استنتاجك خاطئ
تسمّم البروفيسور
البروفيسور : فاسد؟ كيف تتجرأ؟!
الطالب المسلم: سيدي، هل لي أن أشرح ماذا أقصد؟ 
الفصل كله أذان صاغية
البروفيسور : تشرح... أه أشرح
البروفيسور يبذل مجهودا جبارًا لكي يستمر تحكمه ( طبعا لو أن البروفيسور كان 
عربيًا لطرده من القاعة، وربما من الجامعة )
فجأة يلوّح البروفيسور بيده لإسكات الفصل كي يستمرالطالب 
الطالب المسلم : أنت تعمل على إفتراض المنطقية الثنائية
الطالب المسلم : ذلك على سبيل المثال أن هناك حياة و من ثم هناك ممات، إله 
خيّر وإله سيئ، أنت ترى أن مفهوم الله شيء ما محدود ومحسوس، شيء يمكننا 
قياسه، سيدي إن العلم نفسه لا يمكنه حتى شرح فكرة إنه يستعمل الكهرباء 
والمغناطيسية فهي لم تُـر أبداً، رغم ذلك فهم يفهمونها تمامًا، 
إن رؤية الموت كحالة معاكسة للحياة هو جهل بحقيقة أن الموت لا يمكن أن
يتواجد كشيء محسوس، الموت ليس العكس من الحياة، بل هو غيابها فحسب
الطالب المسلم يرفع عاليًا صحيفة أخذها من طاولة جاره الذي كان يقرأها 
الطالب المسلم: هذه أحد أكثر صحف الفضائح إباحية التي تستضيفها هذه البلاد، 
يا بروفيسور هل هناك شيء إسمه الفسق والفجور؟ 
البروفيسور:بالطبع يوجد، أنظر 
قاطعه الطالب المسلم
الطالب المسلم : خطأ مرة أخرى يا سيدي، الفسق و الفجورهو غياب للمبادئ 
الأخلاقية فحسب، 
هل هناك شيء إسمه الظُـلّم؟ لا، الظلّم هو غياب العدل، 
هل هناك شيء إسمه الشرّ؟
الطالب المسلم يتوقف لبرهة
الطالب المسلم : أليس الشر هو غياب الخير؟
إكتسى وجه البروفيسور باللون الأحمر وهو غاضب جدًا وغير قادر على التحدث 
الطالب المسلم : إذًا يوجد شرور في العالم يا بروفيسور، وجميعنا متفقون على 
أنه يوجد شرور، ثم أن الله إذا كان موجوداً فهوأنجز عملاً من خلال توكيله للشرور، ما هو العمل الذي أنجزه الله؟ 
القرآن يخبرنا أنه ليرى إذا ما كان كل فرد منا وبكامل حريته الشخصية سوف يختار الخير أم الشرّ
اُلجم البروفيسور
البروفيسور : كعالم فلسفي لا أتصور هذه المسألة لها دخل في اختياري، كواقعي 
أنا بالتأكيد لا أتعرف على مفهوم الله أو أي عامل لاهوتي آخر ككونه جزء من هذه المعادلة العالمية لأن الله غير مرئي و لا يمكن مشاهدته 
الطالب المسلم : كان يمكن أن أفكر أن غياب قانون الله الأخلاقي في هذا 
العالم هو ربما أحد أكثر الظواهر ملاحظة
الطالب المسلم : الجرائد تجمع بلايين الدولارات من إصدارها أسبوعيًا، 
أخبرني يا بروفيسور هل تدرسّ تلاميذك أنهم تطوروا من قرد؟ 
البروفيسور: إذا كنت تقصد العملية الإرتقائية الطبيعية يا فتى، فنعم أنا أدرس ذلك
الطالب المسلم: هل سبق وأن رأيت هذا التطوّر بعينك الخاصة يا سيدي؟ 
يعمل البروفيسور صوت رشف بأسنانه و يحدق بتلميذه تحديقا صامتا متحجراً 
الطالب المسلم : برفيسور، بما أنه لم يسبق لأحد أن رأى عملية التطوّر هذه 
فعلياً من قبل ولا يمكن حتى إثبات أن هذه العملية تتم بشكل مستمر، فهي غير 
موجودة إذًا، ألست تدرسّ آرائك يا سيدي؟ 
إذا فأنت لست بعالم و إنما قسيس؟ 
الطالب المسلم : إذًا أنت لا تقبل قانون الله الأخلاقي لعمل ما هو صحيح وفي محله؟
البروفيسور : أنا أؤمن بالموجود، وهذا هو العلم !
الطالب المسلم : أه العلم !
وجه الطالب ينقسم بابتسامة
الطالب المسلم : سيدي، ذكرت بشكل صحيح أن العلم هو دراسة الظواهرالمرئية، والعلم أيضاً هو فرضيات فاسدة
البروفيسور : العلم فاسد؟ !!
البروفيسور متضجراً
الفصل بدأ يصدر ضجيجاً، توقف التلميذ المسلم إلى أن هدأ الضجيج 
الطالب المسلم : لتكملة النقطة التي كنت أشرحها لباقي التلاميذ، هل يمكن لي 
أن أعطي مثالاً لما أعنيه؟ 
البروفيسور بقي صامتا بحكمة، المسلم يلقي نظرة حول الفصل
الطالب المسلم : هل يوجد أحد من الموجدين بالفصل سبق له وأن رأى عقل البروفيسور؟
إندلعت الضحكات بالفصل
التلميذ المسلم أشار إلى أستاذه العجوز المتهاوي
الطالب المسلم : هل يوجد أحد هنا سبق له و أن سمع عقل البروفيسور، لمس بعقل البروفيسور, تذوق او شمّ او رأى عقل البروفيسور؟
يبدو أنه لا يوجد أحد قد فعل ذلك، حسناً، طبقاً لقانون التجريب، والاختبار 
وبروتوكول علم ما يمكن إثباته، فإنني أعلن أن هذا البروفيسور لا عقل له 
الفصل تعمّه الفوضى
التلميذ المسلم يجلس، البروفيسور لم يتفوه بكلمة.
لا أله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :من دعا إلى هدىً، كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئاً،
ومن دعا إلى ضلالةٍ، كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام من تبعه لا ينقص من آثامهم 
شيئاً !
اللهم أغفر و أرحم راسلها و قارئها و 
ناشرها
​
مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*فـــــــــــــــــــي النهيه انت انــــــــسان*

السلام عليكم

كلمات مهمه يجب ان نواسي انفسنا بها ................

فـي الــنـهـايـه انــت إنســــــان °•.♥.•° 
تستطيع أن تحب جميع النااس
ولكن لا تستطيع أن تجبرهم على أن يحبوك

°•.♥.•
تستطيع أن تظلم وتتجبر وتتسلط 
ولكن لا تستطيع أن تكون منصف عادل دائماً 

°•.♥.•° 
تستطيع أن تصفح وأن تنسى 
ولكن لا تستطيع أن تجبر أحد على مسا محتك

°•.♥.•° 
تستطيع أن تثور تنفجر وتغضب ببساطة 
ولكن لا تستطيع أن تمسك بأعصابك ببساطة

°•.♥.•° 
تستطيع أن تحلم كيفما تشاء ومتى تشاء
ولكن لا تستطيع أن تحقق أحلامك من دون عناء ومتى تشاء

°•.♥.•° 
تستطيع أن ترتقي إلى قمة المجد والشهرة بسهولة 
ولكن لا تستطيع أن تحافظ على نفس مستواك بنفس السهولة

°•.♥.•° 
تستطيع أن تمنع نفسك من الفرح والسرور 
ولكن لا تستطيع أن تمنع نفسك من الحزن والألم

°•.♥.•° 
تستطيع أن تكون حريصاً حذراً من جور الأيام والغدر 
ولكن لا تستطيع أيضا أن تسلم دائماً فلا ينفع الحذر مع القدر

°•.♥.•°
هنالك أفعال كثيرة تستطيع أن تقوم بها 
وهنالك أيضا أفعال لا تستطيع أن تقوم بها

°•.♥.•° 
وذلك لسبب بسيط جداً
هو لأنـك إنســـــــان !!!!!!!
​
مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*النقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــ { . } ــــــــــــــــــــه*

السلام عليكم
كلمات...................................

النقطة ( . ) 


كن فاصلة ولا تكن نقطه لأسباب عدهـ.. 

كن فاصله اذا تعرضت لعائق من عوائق الحياة لتستمر الحياة
ولا تكن نقطه تتوقف عند أي مشكلة تصادفكـ... 

كن فاصلة تبتسم عندما تكون دموعكـــ على وشكـــ السقوط 
ولا تكن نقطه تتوقف وتنهار دموعكـــ معلنا استسلامكــ..


كن فاصلة اذا تعرضت لخيانة صديق
ولا تكن نقطه تتووقف عن تكوين الصداقات لأنه الحياة مستمرهـ

كن فاصلة اذا رأيت موقف يجمد قلبكـــ من الحزن 
ولا تكن نقطه تتوقف عن هذا المشهد لأنه بإمكانكــ تغييرهـ

كن فاصلة اذا تعثرت في بداية الدرب الامل
ولا تكن نقطه تتوقف ويدب اليأس في نفسكــ عند اول وقعه

كن فاصلة تعيش متفائلا في حياتكـ لا تضعف أمام الاحزان
ولا تكن نقطه تتوقف الحياة عندكــ عند أول أحزانكـ...

كن فاصلة تمضي في حياتكــ وتتعلم من أخطائكــ
ولا تكن نقطه تتوقف عند أول خطأ لكــ لأن من أخطائكــ تتعلم 

كن فاصلة في هذه الدنيا الفانية وتثمر حياتكـــ بأعمالكـــ الطيبة
ولا تكن نقطه تتوقف في هذه الدنيا امام مغريات الشيطان
*******************************

​
مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*قسيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس ومســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلم*

السلام عليكم
مناظره جميله جدا .......................

اثنا و عشرون سؤالا من قسيس لمسلم وسؤالا واحدا من مسلم...!!! 
كان رجل مسلم له صديق مسيحي فألح المسيحي علي المسلم بأن يذهب معه للكنسية 
ليحضر درس من قسيس و يدلي رأية للمسيحي
فوافق المسلم و ذهب معه
فعرفه القسيس وقال
يوجد بينكم محمدي اي ( مسلم )
فوقف المسلم وقال له كيف عرفت؟ 
فقال القسيس سماههم في وجوههم
فبتسم المسلم و قال له القسيس اريد ان اسألك اثنان وعشرون سؤال22
إليك الأسئلة: 

ما هو الواحد الذي لا ثاني له؟ 
ما هما الاثنان اللذان لا ثالث لهما؟ 
ما هم الثلاثة الذين لا رابع لهم؟ 
ما هم الأربعة الذين لا خامس لهم؟ 
أما هم الخمسة الذين لا سادس لهم؟ 
ما هم الستة الذين لا سابع لهم؟ 
ما هم السبعة الذين لا ثامن لهم؟ 
ما هم الثمانية الذين لا تاسع لهم؟ 
ما هم التسعة الذين لا عاشرة لهم؟ 
ما هي العشرة التي تقبل الزيادة؟ 
ما هي الإحدى عشر الذين لا ثاني عشرة لهم؟ 
ما هي الاثنا عشر الذين لا ثالث عشر لهم؟ 
ما هي الثلاثة عشر الذين لا رابع عشر لهم؟ 
ما هو الشيء الذي يتنفس ولا روح فيه؟ 
ما هو القبر الذي سار بصاحبه؟ 
من هم الذين كذبوا ودخلوا الجنة؟ 
ما هو الشيء الذي خلقه الله و أنكره؟ 
وما هي الأشياء التي خلقها الله بدون أب و أم؟ 
من هو المخلوق الذي من نار ومن هلك بالنار ومن حفظ من النار؟ 
ومن الذي خلق من حجر وهلك بالحجر وحفظ بالحجر؟ 
ما هو الشيء الذي خلقه الله واستعظمه؟ 
وما هي الشجرة التي لها اثني عشر غصنا وفي كل غصن ثلاثين ورقة وفي كل ورقة خمس ثمرات ثلاث منها بالظل واثنتان بالشمس؟ 
فأبتسم المسلم ابتسامة الواثق بالله... 

وسمّّّا بالله * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * 
الله سبحانه وتعالي الواحد لا ثاني له 
والاثنان اللذان لا ثالث لهما: الليل والنهار وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين 
والثلاثة التي لا رابع لها هي:أعذار موسى مع الخضر في إعطاب السفينة وقتل الغلام وإقامة الجدار 
والأربعة الذين لا خامس لهم: القرآن و الإنجيل والتوراة والزبور 
والخمسة التي لا سادس لهم الصلوات الخمس المفروضة 
والستة التي لا سابع لها الأيام التي خلق الله تعالى فيها الكون 
والسبعة التي لا ثامن لهم السموات السبع الذي خلق السبع سموات طباقا ما ترى من خلق الرحمن من تفاوت 
والثمانية الذين لا تاسع لهم هم حملة عرش الرحمن ويحمل عرش ربك يومئذٍ ثمانية 
والتسعة اللاتي لا عاشر لها هي معجزات موسى عليه السلام العصا ، اليد , الطوفان , السنون , الضفادع , الدم , القمل , الجراد , شق البحر 
وأما العشرة التي تقبل الزيادة هي الحسنات من جاء بالحسنة فله عشرة أمثالها والله يضاعف الأجر لمن يشاء 
والأحد عشر الذين لا ثاني عشر لهم هم أخوة يوسف عليه السلام 
والاثنا عشر التي لا ثالث عشرة لها هي معجزة سيدنا موسى وإذا استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنا عشر عيناً 
والثلاثة عشرة الذين لا رابع عشر لهم هم إخوة يوسف وأبيه وأمه 
وأما الذي يتنفس ولا روح فيه فهو الصبح والصبح إذا تنفس 
وأما القبر الذي سار بصاحبه هو الحوت عندما التقم سيدنا يونس عليه السلام 
وأما الذين كذبوا ودخلوا الجنة هم أخوة يوسف عليه السلام 
والشيء الذي خلقه الله و أنكره هو صوت الحمير إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير 
وأما ما خلق وليس له أب وأم فهم :آدم عليه السلام,ناقة نوح,كبش الفداء, الملائكة 
وأما ما خلق من نار فهو إبليس ومن هلك بالنار فهو أبو جهل ومن حفظ من النار فهو إبراهيم عليه السلام 
وأما ما خلق من الحجر فهي ناقة صالح عليه السلام ومن هلك من الحجر فهم أصحاب الفيل وأما من حفظ بالحجر فهم أصحاب الكهف 
وأما ما خلقه الله واستعظمه فهو كيد النساء إن كيدهن لعظيم 
والشجرة هي السنة التي لها اثني عشر شهرا "غصنا" والثلاثين ورقة هي الأيام في كل شهر والخمس ثمرات هي الصلوات الخمس والثلاث التي بالظل هي :صلاة الفجر والمغرب والعشاء والاثنتان التي بالشمس هي: الظهر والعصر 
هذا كان رد المسلم فاستعجب القسيس والحضور 
ولكن فوجئ القسيس بسؤال واحد موجه من الشاب المسلم 
وهو:

ما هو مفتاح الجنة؟؟ 
هنا لم يقدر القسيس على الإجابة لكنه اضطر للإجابة بعد إلحاح الوجود 
ولكنه طلب الأمان ..................................... 
أتتوقعون لماذا؟! 
لان الإجابة هي: 
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله 
فأسلم القسيس ومن معه في الكنيسة
اترون ما اعظم الثقة بالله
​
مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي هادي المهندس.. فعلاً قصة معبرة


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

لا لا لا لا لا 

م. هادي المهندس هو نجم الأسبوع بجدارة


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*الحمد لله ...............*



أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكور أخي هادي المهندس.. فعلاً قصة معبرة



السلام عليكم

الحمد لله انها عجبتك وانشاء الله بقيه مشاركاتي تعجبك وتعجب الجميع .

مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*هذا من ذوقك حبيبي*



أبو الحلول قال:


> لا لا لا لا لا
> 
> م. هادي المهندس هو نجم الأسبوع بجدارة



السلام عليكم
اخي ابو الحلول انت النجم دائما بصراحه , وهذا فقط من ذوقك واخلاقك .

مع تحياتي واجليل احترامي


----------



## ماجدان (28 نوفمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مناظره جميله جدا .......................
> 
> اثنا و عشرون سؤالا من قسيس لمسلم وسؤالا واحدا من مسلم...!!!
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 

مشكور جدا مهندس هادى على المداخله 

وأحب ان أوضح أنه حديث عن رسول الله ولكن للأمانه العلميه والشرعيه فهو حديث ضعيف على حد علمى 

ومن أكثر المحدثين به ...... الشيخ كشكك رحمه الله


----------



## إسلام علي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ده مش حديث بتاتاً دي قصة ويقال إنها ضعيفة كمان


----------



## هادي المهندس (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> [السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكور جدا مهندس هادى على المداخله
> 
> ...


----------



## Ayman (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*طالب ترك ورقة الامتحان خالية ونجح*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

طالب ترك ورقة الامتحان خالية ونجح...
مستغربين صح ؟

تابعو المرحلة التالية لكي تعرفوا كيف نجح ولماذا نجح في الامتحان علما بأنه لم يحل ولا سؤال من الاسئلة...

قصة طريفة حدثت أثناء فترة الامتحانات لأحد معلمي اللغة العربية واسمه أ.بشير

فبعد إنتهاء مادة البلاغة قام الأستاذ بشير بتصحيح أوراق الاجابة و كعادته ما أن يمسك الورقة

حتى يبدأ بتصحيح إجابة السؤال الأول ومن ثم السؤال الثاني وهكذا ..

وفي بعض الأحيان يلحظ أن بعض الطلاب يترك سؤالاً أو سؤالين بدون إجابة

وهو أمر معتاد إلا أن ما أثار إستغرابه ودهشته ورقة إجابة أحد الطلاب التي تركها خالية...!؟

لم يجب فيها على أي سؤال ووضع بدل الإجابة
القصيدة التالية التي نظمها خلال فترة الامتحان



أبشير قل لي ماالعمل .. واليأس قـد غلـب الأمـل


قيـل امتحـان بلاغـة .. فحسبته حـان الأجـل


وفزعت من صوت المراقب .. إن تنحنح أو سعـل


و أخذ يجول بين صفوفنا .. و يصول صولات البطل


أبشير مهلاً يـا أخـي .. مـا كـل مسألـة تحـل


فمن البلاغـة نافـع .. ومـن البلاغـة مـا قتـل


قد كنت أبلـد طالـب .. و أنـا و ربـي لـم أزل


فإذا أتتك إجابتـي .. فيهـا السـؤال بـدون حـل


دعها وصحح غيرها .. والصفر ضعه على عجـل


فما كان من الأستاذ بشير سوى إعطائه درجة النجاح في مادة البلاغة لأن الهدف الذي يسعى لتحقيقه من خلال تدريسه لمادة البلاغة متوفر في هذا الطالب الذي إستطاع نظم هذه القصيدة الطريفة والبديعة.


----------



## Ayman (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*من طرائف اجابات الطلاب*

 من طرائف اجابات الطلاب

الأخوة في هذا المنتدى أحيل اليكم بعضا من اجابات الطلاب في مراحل تعليمية مختلفة ، وفي دول عربية مختلفة

وذلك لأجل التندر والضحك ، أو لأجل البكاء والأسف على ما وصل إليه التعليم في وطننا العربي الكبير :

1 - ولد الرسول في المدينة المنورة * ومات مقتولا على يد أبي جهل .

2 - الاسلام يعني أن يسلم المسلم على أخيه باليد اليمنى لا اليسرى

4 - أداء العمرة هو الذهاب الى السعودية وجبال اليمن * من أجل قضاء

عطلة الصيف * ومشاهدة المناظر الطبيعية .

5 - عمر بن الخطاب شاعر جاهلي معاصر قتله أبوبكر الصديق .

6 - سعر صرف الجنيه المصري 6 دولارات .

7 - عاصمة لبنان هي يافا .

8 - ولد المسيح منذ خمسمائة عام في عام الفيل .

9 - قائل < ياليل الصب متى غده > المطربة شيرين .

10 - الدكتور امرؤ القيس والدكتور عنترة بن شداد من علماء الأزهر الشريف ، وهما من قاما بتأليف المعجم الوسيط العام الماضي .

11 - سبب النزاع بين ليبيا وأمريكا هو الحدود المشتركة بينهما .

12 - تعد الجزائر من القبائل الأفريقية التي تصدر الببغاء والحليب .

13 - عادل امام هو من نال جائزة نوبل منذ عشرة سنين على دوره في فيلم الأخوة الأعداء .



14- غابات السفانا من صادرات دولة الكويت .

15 - علم النفس يدرس كيفية التنفس الصناعي أثناء ركوب الطائرة .


----------



## إسلام علي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء الكرام اشكر تواصلكم نعم انها ليست بحديث طبعا انها قصه ولا اعرف صحتها لكن ... الكثير من القصص لا نعرف صحتها لكن يفيدنا مضمونها ومعلوماتها القيمه التي تدعم اسسنا العلميه بالعلوم الدينيه ليس فقط المعلومات الشرعيه هي الظروريه لوحدها حسب اعتقادي وانما يجب التطرق الى ما ابعد الى حقائق ابتعدت عنا والتهينا عنها لا اعرف لماذا على الرغم انها تؤثر بالنفس البشريه اكثر من الترغيب والترهيب لان طبيعه النفس البشريه تحتاج الى اعدادها باسس كونيه لاهوتيه كي تستطيع تقبل الحقائق العلميه الدينيه التي لها ارتباط وثيق بالشريعه السمحاء وتكاد تكون هذه الرابطه رابطه الروح من الجســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد.
> مع خالص تحياتي


م هادي آسف جداً فأنا لم أرى مشاركاتك السابقة ولم أشكرك عليها ورديت فقط على موضوع صحة القصة لكن فعلاً لم أراها إلا الآن وإستمتعت جداً بها خاصة حوار المسلم و البروفيسور
جزاك الله خيراً وآسف لذلك


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*ضع عنوانها بنفسك*

وقف الكبش خطيبا على رابية ينعى على الذئب فتكه بالغنم
فتمتم الذئب فى اذنيه قائلا انت على راس القطيع سيد نافذ الكلم
فقبل الكبش انياب الذئب معتذرا عما رماه به من سالف التهم
وقال لأقرانه ارعوا مع الذئب فمن لاذ بالذئب لاذ بالحرم
وان تصب احد منكم مخالبه فانما هو بلسم يشفى من السقم​


----------



## إسلام علي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

××
متهألي الصورة دي تعبر شوي​ 

(نعم أخي إسلام، الصورة لا تحتاج لشرح أبداً.. ولكني أعتذر بسبب حذفي لها إذ أننا لسنا بصدد التطرق لذلك في هذا الموضوع.. أبو الحلول)​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (28 نوفمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> ××
> متهألي الصورة دي تعبر شوي


منده يهندسة اللي مع المشيخة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجدان (28 نوفمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> ده مش حديث بتاتاً دي قصة ويقال إنها ضعيفة كمان


 
ممكن 
وإن كنت اسمع بانه قصه مذكوره فى حديث

ولكن بالفعل هى قصه ضعيفه ........ أى مشكوك فى حدوثها 
بغض النظر إن كانت قصه مذكوره فى حديث ضعيف أو لا 

وشكرا ومتأسف إن صدر خطأ


----------



## إسلام علي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

معليش أستحمل من أجل الوطن !






توم وجيري بجد


----------



## نور الجزائرية (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
فعلا المهندس هادي كان نجم الملتقى و الموضوع خلال هدا الاسبوع مواضيعك كانت في القمة قد لا تصدق ادا قلت لك اني قصصت كل القصص التي ذكرت على الوالدة و اعجبتها ايضا .
اخي ايمن لازال ذوقك رفيعا في اختيار المواقف و المواضيع .
اخي ابو الحلول او احسن اقول اخي محمد اراك منسق المواضيع و انت ترش عليها مسك مشاركاتك .
جازاكم الله جميعا كل خير.
اما انا لم اعد اعرف هل استمتع في قراءة ما تكتبونه و يشدني اليه ام احاول المشاركة معكم فيفوتني ذالك.


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*أحسنت............صاحبة الزوق الرفيع*



نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> فعلا المهندس هادي كان نجم الملتقى و الموضوع خلال هدا الاسبوع مواضيعك كانت في القمة قد لا تصدق ادا قلت لك اني قصصت كل القصص التي ذكرت على الوالدة و اعجبتها ايضا .
> اخي ايمن لازال ذوقك رفيعا في اختيار المواقف و المواضيع .
> اخي ابو الحلول او احسن اقول اخي محمد اراك منسق المواضيع و انت ترش عليها مسك مشاركاتك .
> ...


:12::12::12::12::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## هادي المهندس (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*فقط من ذوقك اختي*



نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> فعلا المهندس هادي كان نجم الملتقى و الموضوع خلال هدا الاسبوع مواضيعك كانت في القمة قد لا تصدق ادا قلت لك اني قصصت كل القصص التي ذكرت على الوالدة و اعجبتها ايضا .
> اخي ايمن لازال ذوقك رفيعا في اختيار المواقف و المواضيع .
> اخي ابو الحلول او احسن اقول اخي محمد اراك منسق المواضيع و انت ترش عليها مسك مشاركاتك .
> ...



السلام عليكم

اولا اشكرتعبيرك ا للطيف في الرد وبارك الله فيكي وهذا دليل ذوقك وثقافتك الرفيعه .

والشكر لاخي ابراهيم على الرد نيابه عني فهذا دليل التواصل والاخوه وبارك الله في الجميع.
مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*امي ......*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تقبلوا مني هذه القصة المؤثرة والهادفة​ 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
((( بـدأت أخـرج مع امـرأة غـيـر زوجـتـي )))​ 





بعد 21 سنة من زواجي, وجدت بريقاً جديداً من الحب. ​ 


قبل فترة بدأت أخرج مع امرأة غير زوجتي, وكانت فكرة زوجتي ​ 


حيث بادرتني بقولها: 'أعلم جيداً كم تحبها'... ​ 


المرأة التي أرادت زوجتي ان أخرج معها وأقضي وقتاً معها كانت​ 


أمي التي ترملت منذ 19 سنة, ​ 





ولكن مشاغل العمل وحياتي اليومية 3 أطفال ومسؤوليات جعلتني لا أزورها إلا نادراً.​ 


في يوم اتصلت بها ودعوتها إلى العشاء سألتني: 'هل أنت بخير ؟ ' ​ 


لأنها غير معتادة على مكالمات متأخرة نوعاً ما وتقلق. فقلت لها: ​ 


'نعم أنا ممتاز ولكني أريد أن أقضي وقت معك يا أمي '. قالت: 'نحن فقط؟! ' ​ 


فكرت قليلاً ثم قالت: 'أحب ذلك كثيراً'. ​ 


في يوم الخميس وبعد العمل , مررت عليها وأخذتها, كنت مضطرب قليلاً, ​ 


وعندما وصلت وجدتها هي أيضاً قلقة. ​ 


كانت تنتظر عند الباب مرتدية ملابس جميلة ويبدو أنه آخر فستان قد اشتراه أبي قبل وفاته.​ 


ابتسمت أمي كملاك وقالت:​ 


' قلت للجميع أنني سأخرج اليوم مع أبني, والجميع ​ 


فرح, ولا يستطيعون انتظار الأخبار التي سأقصها عليهم بعد عودتي' ​ 


ذهبنا إلى مطعم غير عادي ولكنه جميل وهادئ تمسكت أمي بذراعي وكأنها السيدة الأولى,​ 


بعد أن جلسنا بدأت أقرأ قائمة الطعام حيث أنها لا تستطيع قراءة إلا الأحرف الكبيرة.​ 


وبينما كنت أقرأ كانت تنظر إلي بابتسامة عريضة على شفتاها المجعدتان وقاطعتني قائلة:​ 

'كنت أنا من أقرأ لك وأنت صغير'. ​ 




أجبتها: 'حان الآن موعد تسديد شيء من ديني بهذا الشيء .. ارتاحي أنت يا أماه'.​ 


تحدثنا كثيراً أثناء العشاء لم يكن هناك أي شيء غير عادي, ولكن قصص ​ 


قديمة و قصص جديدة لدرجة أننا نسينا الوقت إلى ما بعد منتصف الليل​ 


وعندما رجعنا ووصلنا إلى باب بيتها قالت: ​ 


'أوافق أن نخرج سوياً مرة أخرى,ولكن على حسابي'. فقبلت يدها وودعتها '.​ 


بعد أيام قليلة توفيت أمي بنوبة قلبية. حدث ذلك بسرعة كبيرة لم أستطع عمل أي شيء لها.​ 


وبعد عدة أيام وصلني عبر البريد ورقة من المطعم الذي تعشينا به أنا وهي مع ملاحظة مكتوبة بخطها:​ 


'دفعت الفاتورة مقدماً كنت أعلم أنني لن أكون موجودة, المهم دفعت العشاء لشخصين لك ولزوجتك. ​ 


لأنك لن تقدر ما معنى تلك الليلة بالنسبة لي.......أحبك ياولدي '.​ 


في هذه اللحظة فهمت وقدرت معنى كلمة 'حب' أو 'أحبك' ​ 





وما معنى أن نجعل الطرف الآخر يشعر بحبنا ومحبتنا هذه. ​ 


لا شيء أهم من الوالدين وبخاصة الأم ............. . امنحهم الوقت الذي يستحقونه .. ​ 

فهو حق الله وحقهم وهذه الأمور لا تؤجل.​ 


---​ 


بعد قراءة القصة تذكرت قصة من سأل عبدالله بن عمر وهو يقول: ​ 


أمي عجوز لا تقوى على الحراك وأصبحت أحملها إلى كل مكان حتى لتقضي حاجتها ​ 


.. وأحياناً لا تملك نفسها وتقضيها علي وأنا أحملها ............ .. . أتراني قد أديت ​ 


حقها ؟ ... فأجابه ابن عمر: ولا بطلقة واحدة حين ولادتك ....​ 
تفعل هذا ​ 

وتتمنى لها الموت حتى ترتاح أنت​ 


وكانت تفعلها وأنت صغير وكانت تتمنى ​ 


لك الحياة' ​ 

وتقبلوا تحياتي / ​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم لم اكن ادري عن هدا الموضوع الا مؤخرا و لقد وجدت فيه قصص عديدة لا يمكنني الاطلاع عليها لازم لي عطلة سابعث لكم بفيلم صغير طريف ادا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 ديسمبر 2008)

لم يرفق لي الملف للحجم اضطريط لعمل رابط اسفة
http://www.zshare.net/download/521479201c616271/


----------



## نور الجزائرية (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
شكرا لك اخ محمد زايد على القصة المؤثرة لقد ابكتني فعلا هده الكلمات الاخيرة 
وبعد عدة أيام وصلني عبر البريد ورقة من المطعم الذي تعشينا به أنا وهي مع ملاحظة مكتوبة بخطها:​'دفعت الفاتورة مقدماً كنت أعلم أنني لن أكون موجودة, المهم دفعت العشاء لشخصين لك ولزوجتك. 
لأنك لن تقدر ما معنى تلك الليلة بالنسبة لي.......أحبك ياولدي '.​
ننتظر منك المزيد من القصص لكن لا تبكينا.....


----------



## إسلام علي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
للخروج من البكاء
أنقل لكم ما حصل اليوم صباحاً معي ولم أجد له مكان سوى "خد لك إجازة طيبة" هاف أجود وييك إيند ههههههههه
نايم الساعة 10.30 كده الصبح الموبايل رن "الله أكبر الله أكبر أشهد الا اله الا الله أشهد الا اله الا الله" دي رنتي
ألو السلام عليكم
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته المهندس إسلام (صوت واحد مش مصري)
إإإ ..آه أيوة أنا أهلا مرحبا
معك المهندس خالد الجحطاني أنا مهندس من السعودية 
يا أهلاً مهندس خالد (يبدو إنه واحد من اللي بعتلهم السيرة الذاتية قبل كده)
كنت أبغي مهندس لمؤسسة مقاولات 
أيوة تحت أمرك (لما نشوف العرض يمكن لقطة) أنا خريج 2007 خبرة في التصميم وإن شاء الله على إستعداد للعمل في التنفيذ
إي إشتغلت وين جبل كده ؟
والله إشتغلت في أكتوبر في المقاولات وفي المعادي في مكتب إستشاري 
آه إشتغلت تصميم وحصر وكده 
لأ الحصر لم أحصر بس سهل إن شاء الله نتعلمه سريعاً 
طيب ممكن تجابلني
تحت أمرك أنا هنا في طنطا
طنطا !! إيه طنطا هادي في مصر يعني ؟
آه 100 كيلو أو 93 من القاهرة
آه بس أنا هنا في القاهرة
طيب مش ممكن حضرتك تسألني على اللي إنته عاوزه على النت ؟
والله أنا أحب يعني أجابل المهندس كده وجها لوجه
طيب حاضر آجي لحضرتك
طيب م إسلام الراتب 2800 ريال إيش رأيك ؟
(كتمت الضحك الممتزج بالسخرية) 2800 ريال ههههههه حضرتك أنا كان معروض علي وأنا لسه بدرس 4500 ريال !!!
4000 ريال (مع إني قايل له 4500) لكن كتير يا أخ إسلام 
هههههههه كتير إيه يا بشمهندس وأنا كمان مش هرضى بيهم أنا زمايلي بياخدوا أكتر من كده
يعني أفهم من كده خلاص يعني طيب لو لقيت 4000 يكون أكيد أفضل لك وإدعيلي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حاضر عيني
إيه رأيكم بقه


----------



## Abo Fares (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أهلاً أخي إسلام.. 
طيب كملت النومة ولا لأ ؟؟ هههههههه

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي، وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق..


----------



## Abo Fares (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جدا استعجبت أمر النور من أين أتى

واندهشت عندما وجدت الساعة تشير إلى الساعة 3 صباحا وأن مصباح الغرفة كان

طافياً؟!

حارت تساؤلاتي من أين هذا النور ؟؟؟!!!

وعندما التفت ؟؟؟ فزعت جداً ... وجدت نصف يدي داخل الجدار

أخرجتها بسرعة

خرجت يدي

فنظرت إليها بعجب ؟؟!!

أرجعتها إلى الجدار مرة أخرى فوجدتها دخلت

اندهشت ؟؟!!

ما الذي يحصل؟؟

بينما أنا بين تساؤلاتي إذا بي أسمع صوت ضحك

نظرت إلى ناحية الصوت فوجدت أخي نائماً بجانبي

ورأيته يحلم

يحلم بأنه يركب سيارة حديثة

وانه ذاهب إلى حفلة كبيره جداً

لناس أغنياء جداً

وانه في أبهى حله وليكون أجمل من في الحفلة

وكان سعيد جداً وكان يضحك

ابتسمت من روعة المنظر ... ولكن!!

شدني انتباهي إلى واقعي ... ما الذي يحصل؟؟؟

فقمت من سريري

ركضت إلى حجرة أمي ... لطالما ركضت إليها في مرضي وتعبي

جلست إلى جوار رأسها وقمت أناديها بصوت خافت ... أمي ... أمي!

ولكن أمي لا تستجب لي .. فقمت أوكزها برقة ... ولكنها لا ترد ... وكأني لا

ألمسها ..!!

بدأ الخوف يتملكني ... وأخذت أرفع صوتي قليلاً .. أمي ... أمي ..!!

صرخت ... ولكن لم لا تستجيب لي .... هل ماتت ؟؟؟

وأنا في ذهولي وصعقتي بتخيل موت أمي .... إذا بها تفوق من نومها كمن كانت بكابوس

كانت فزعة جداً وتلهث ... وتنظر يمنة ويسرة ... فبرق دمعي على عيني وقلت بصوت

خافت: أمي أنا هنا.

فلم ترد علي ...

أمي ألا تريني ؟؟؟!!

أمي ؟؟؟؟

ورحت أقول أمي بكل عجب أمي ... أمي

أمي ..

أمي ..

وكانت تضع كفها على صدرها لتهدئ روعة قلبها

وتقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ثم التفتت إلى أبي ... وبدأت توضقه من نومه ..

فأجابها ببرود.. نعم؟

فقالت له قم لأطمئن على ولديّ

فرد أبي: تعوذي من الشيطان ونامي

فقالت أمي:أنا قلقة جداً ... أشعر بضيق ... وضنك يملأ صدري .. وأشعر أن هناك

مصيبة

وأنا أنظر إليها بذهول ... وكنت أعلم جيداً إحساس الأم لا يخيب

فقلت : يا أمي أنا هنا ... ألا تريني يا أماه ... أمي

فقامت أمي ومشت إلى حجرتي حاولت أن أمسك لباسها ... لكن لم أستطع الإمساك به ..

وكأن يدي تخترقه

ركضت إلى أمامها ووقفت ... ماداً ذراعي لها ...

فإذا بها تمر مني ؟؟!!

فأخذت ألحقها وأصيح أماه ... أمااااااه ؟؟!

ووالدي كان خلفي ... فلم ألتفت إليه ... كي لا يتجاهلني ...

دخلت امى إلى حجرتي وأخي وأشعلت المصباح ..

الذي كان مضاءً بنظري

صقعت عندما وجدتني نائماً على سريري

فنظرت إلى يدي باستنكار ... من ذاك ... ومن أنا ...

كيف أصبحت هنا وهناك

وقطع سيل اندهاشي صوت أبي : كلهم بخير .. هيا لننم.

فردت أمي : انتظر أريد أن أطمئن على محمد.

ورأيتها تقترب من سريري.

وتنظر إلي بعين حرص

وتزيد قرباً من النائم على سريري.

وتضع يدها على كتفه... محمد .... محمد

لكنه لم يرد .... فصحت أنا أمي .. أنا هنا أمي

بدأت تضربه على كتفه بقوه ... وتصيح ... محمد .... محمد

لوت وجهه إليها وتلطمه .... محمد .... محمد .... وبدأت تعوي وهي تقول ....محمد

... محمد

فركضت إليها .... أبكي على بكائها ... أمي ... أمي

أنا هنا يا أمي ... ردي علي أماه ... أنا هنا

وفجأة صرخت ولقيت الصرخة توجع قلبي

بكيت

وقلت لها أمي لا تصرخي ... أنا هنا

وهى تقول: محمد

فركض أبي إلى سرير

ووضع يده على صدري ... ليسمع نبضي ...

وآلمني بكاء أبي بهدوء ... وبهدوء يضع يده على وجهي ويمسح بوجهه على حبيني

فتقول أمي : لم لا يرد محمد

والبكاء يزيد وأنا لا أعرف ما العمل

استيقظ أخي الصغير على الصوت أمي وهو يسال ما الذي يحصل؟؟

فردت أمي صارخة: أخاك مات يا احمد.

مات

فبكيت أقول: أمي أنا لم أمت .. أمي أنا هنا ... والله لم أمت .... ألا تريني

أمي .... أمي

أنا هنا انظري إلي

ألا تسمعيني

لكن بدون أمل

رفعت يدي ....لأدعو ربي

ولكن لا يوجد سقف لمنزلنا

ورأيت خلق غير البشر وأحسست بألم رهيب

ألم جحظت له عيناي وسكتت عنه آلامي

نظرت لأخي فوجدته يضرب بيده على رأسه وينظر إلى ذاك السرير قلت له: اسكت أنت

تعذبني

لكنه كان يزيد الصراخ

وأمي تبكي في حضن أبي

وزاد والنحيب

وقفت أمامهم عاجزاً ومذهول

رفعت راسي إلى السماء وقلت: يا رب ما الذي يحصل لي يا رب

وسمعت صوت من حولي ... آتياً .. من بعيد ... بلا مصدر

تمعنت في القول سمعي

فوجدت الصوت يعلو ... ويزيد ... وكأنه قرآن

نعم إنه قرآن والصوت بدأ يقوى ويقوى ويقوى

هزنى من شدته

كان يقول :' لَقَدْ كُنتَ فِي غَفْلَةٍ مِّنْ هَذَا فَكَشَفْنَا عَنكَ غِطَاءكَ

فَبَصَرُكَ الْيَوْمَ حَدِيدٌ'

شعرت به مخاطباً إياي.

وفى هول الصوت

وجدت أيدي تمسك بي

ليسوا مثل البشر

يقولوا: تعال.

قلت لهم ومن انتم؟

وماذا تريدون؟

فشدوني إليهم فصرخت

أتركوني

لا تبعدوني عن أمي وأبي ... وأخي ...

هم يظنوا أني مت...

فردوا : وأنت فعلاً ميت

قلت لهم: كيف وأنا أرى وأسمع وأحس بكي شيء

ابتسموا وقالوا: عجيب أمركم يا معشر بشر أتظنون أن الموت نهاية الحياة؟

ألا تدرون أنكم في البداية؟

وحلم طويل ستصحون منه

إلى عالم البرزخ

سألتهم أين أنا ؟؟ ... وإلى أين ستأخذوني؟؟

قالا لي: نحنا حرسك إلى القبر

ارتعشت خوفا

أي قبر؟

وهل ستدخلونني القبر

فقالا: كل ابن آدم داخله

فقلت: لكن..!

فقالا: هذا شرع الله في ابن آدم

فقلت: لم أسعد بها من كلمة في حياتي .. كنت أخشاها ويرتعد لها جسمي .... وكنت

أستعيذ الله منها وأتناساها.

لم أتخيل أني في يوم من الأيام داخل إلى القبر.

سألتهم وجسمي يرتعش من هول ما أنا به: هل ستتركونني في القبر وحدي؟

فقالا: إنما عملك وحده معك.

فاستبشرت وقلت وكيف هو عملي؟؟ أهو صالح؟

......

وحطم صمتنا صوت صريخ أحدهم فالتفت أليه ... ونظرت إلى آخر .. فوجدته مبتسماً

بكل رضا

وكل واحد منهم لديه نفس الاثنين مثلي.

سألتهم: لم يبكي؟!

فقالا: يعرف مصيره. كان من أهل الضلال

قلت: أيدخل النار؟ واسترأفت بحاله

وهذا؟؟ وكان متبسماً سعيداً رضياً .. أيدخل الجنة؟؟

ماذا عني؟

أين سأكون ؟

هل إلى نعيم مثل هذا أم إلى جحيم مثل ذاك؟

أجيبوني ..

فردا: هما كانا يعلمان أين هما في الدنيا. والآن يعلمون أين هم في الآخرة.

وأنت؟! كيف عشت دنياك؟؟

فرددت : تائه؟ .. متردد؟

قليلٌ من العمل الصالح وقليل من الطالح؟

أتوب تارة وأعود بالمعاصي كما كنت؟

لم أكن أعلم غير أن الدنيا تسوقني كالأنعام.

فقالا: وكيف أنت اليوم هل ستضل متردداً تائهاً؟

فصرخت:ماذا تقصد .. أواقع في النار أنا؟

فقالا: النار ... رحمة الله واسعة

ولا زالت رحلتك طويلة.

نظرت خلفي ... فوجدت عمي وأبي وأخي يبكون خلفي

يحملون صندوق على أكتافهم

ركضت مسرعاً إليهم

صرخت .. وصرخت ... ولم يرد علي أحد

أمي كانت بين الناس تبكي ... تقطع قلبي وذهبت إليها ... فقلت أماه ... لا تبكِ

.. أنا هنا أسمعيني ... أمي ... أمي ... أدعي لي يا أمي وقفت بجانب أبي : وقت

في أذنه: أبي .... استودعتك الله وأمي يا أبي ... فلترعاها ... وتحبها كما

أحببتنا .. وأحببناك ...

صرخت إلى أخي .... أحب إلى من نفسي ... وقلت له ... محمد فلتترك الدنيا خلفك ...

إياك ورفقة السوء وعليك بالعمل الصالح ... الخالص لوجه ربك ... ولا تنسى أن

تدعوا لي وتتصدق لي .. وتعتمر لي ... فقد انقطع عملي .. فلا تقطع عملك .. حتى

بعد موتك ... فقد فاتني .. ولم يفتك أنت ... وتذكرني ما دامت بك الروح وإياك

والدنيا فإنها رخيصة ولا تنفع من زارها ... وقفت على رأسهم كلهم ... وصرخت

بكل صوتي:وداعاً أحبتي .. لكم يحزنني فرقكم ... ولكن إلى دار المعاد معادنا .. نلتقي على

سرر متقابلين .. أن كنا من أصحاب اليمين ..

لم يجبني أحد .... كلهم يبكون ... ولم يسمعني أحد ... تقطع قلبي من وداعهم بلا وداع

لم أتمنى قبل ذهابي إلا أن يسمعوني

وشدني صحبي .. وأنزلوني قبري

ووضعوا روحي على جسدي في قبري

ورأيت أبي يرش على جسدي التراب

حتى ودعني .. وأغلق قبري

لا يشعرون بما أشعر

وأحسدهم على الدنيا ... لطالما كانت مرتع الحسنات ولم آخذ منها شيء

لكن لا ينفعني ندم

كنت أبكى وكانوا يبكون

كنت أخاف عليهم من الدنيا

وأتمنى إذا صرخت أن يسمعوني

وخرجوا كلهم وسمعت قرع نعالهم

وبدأت حياتي .... في البرزخ ..

لا إله إلا الله ... لا إله إلا الله .... لا إله إلا الله

منقول بتصرف للفائدة والأجر.
​


----------



## إسلام علي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا هندسة
الشحات الإلكتروني ربما في 2022





أوفيس نسخة معدلة من قبل المهندس أونطجي مصري


----------



## إسلام علي (3 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههه........الله المستعان*



bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> للخروج من البكاء
> أنقل لكم ما حصل اليوم صباحاً معي ولم أجد له مكان سوى "خد لك إجازة طيبة" هاف أجود وييك إيند ههههههههه
> نايم الساعة 10.30 كده الصبح الموبايل رن "الله أكبر الله أكبر أشهد الا اله الا الله أشهد الا اله الا الله" دي رنتي
> ...


بالله عليك جالك نوم بعدها
ياراجل حد يضيع فرصة ب2800ريال
العالم دي ايه اللي جرى ليها
والله انت محترم مهندس اسلام انك مردتش عليه رد يليق بالرقم اللي هو قاله


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ايه الصور الجامده دي يامهندس بشر
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## هادي المهندس (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
والله صور جميله جدا مهندس اسلام , وموقفك احلى مع الشخص السعودي هههههههههههههههههه.
مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*كامـــــــــــــــــــــات تستحق التفكير ................................*

السلام عليكم 
احيانا بل دائما نحتاج الى الحكم في حياتنا كي تذكرنا دائما بما ننســــــــــــــــــاه

لكي تدرك قيمة العشر سنوات ... إ سأل زوجين انفصلا حديثًا 

لكي تدرك قيمة الأربع سنوات... إسأل شخص متخرج من الجامعة حديثا 

لكي تدرك قيمة السنة...إسأل طالب فشل في الاختبار النهائي 

لكي تدرك قيمة الشهر... إسأل أم وضعت مولودها قبل موعده 

لكي تدرك قيمة الأسبوع... إسأل محرر في جريدة أسبوعية 

لكي تدرك قيمة الدقيقة... إسأل شخص فاته القطار, الحافلة أو الطائرة 

لكي تدرك قيمة الثانية... إسأل شخص نجى من حادث 

لكي تدرك قيمة الجزء من الثانية... اسأل شخص فاز بميدالية فضية في الأولمبياد 

( في الأغلب يكون الفرق بين الذهبي والفضي أجزاء قليلة من الثانية) 

لكي تدرك قيمة الصديق... اخسر واحد 

لكي تدرك قيمة الأخت... إسأل شخص ليس لديه أخوات 

الوقت لا ينتظر أحد, وكل لحظة تمتلكها هي ثروة وستستغلها أكثر, إذا شاركت بها شخص غير عادي

لكي تدرك قيمة الحياة.... إسأل عن إحساس من على فراش الموت. 

لكي تدرك قيمة ذكر الله..... موت وشوف ماذا فقدت من عمرك وإنت غافل​
مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*بقول العالم الامريكي...................*

السلام عليكم

يقول عالم أحياء أمريكي .. 

أن هناك طبيب شاهد في طريقه كلب مصاب بكسر إحدى قوائمه . 

فحمله إلى عيادته البيطرية وقام بمعالجته . وبعد أن تماثل للشفاء أطلق الطبيب سراح الكلب .. 

وبعد فترة من الزمن سمع الطبيب نباح كلب عند باب عيادته .. فلما فتح الباب وجد الكلب الذي عالجه ومعه كلب آخر مصاب . 

فيا سبحان الله من الذي ألهمه وعلمه هذا!! إنه الله ! 


يقول عالم الأحياء الأمريكي : 

كان هناك قط لصاحب بيت يقدم له الطعام كل يوم .. ولكن هذا القط لم يكتفي بالطعام الذي يقدمه له صاحب البيت .. 

فأخذ يسرق من البيت الطعام .. فأخذ صاحب البيت يراقب القط .. فتبين أنه كان يقدم الطعام الذي يسرقه لقط آخر أعمى 

لا إله إلا الله ! كيف كان هذا القط يتكفل بإطعام قط كفيف!! أنها قدرة الله عز وجل !! 

فأسمع قول الله تعالى . 

وما من دابة في الأرض ولا في السماء إلا على الله رزقها ... الآية)) 


سبحان الله وبحمده . عدد خلقه . ورضا نفسه . وزنة عرشه . ومداد كلماته .. 


وهذا موقف حدث بالعراق يحكيه شاب عراقي قائلا: 

عندنا نؤمن بشي اسمه حية البيت (الحية = أفعى) .. وحية البيت التي تعيش في البيت لاتؤذي .. 

في أحد البيوت الريفية كان لأفعى صغار تحت كوم من التبن .. وعندما أرادت المرأة العجوز صاحبة البيت رفع التبن . 

وجدت صغار الأفعى .. فما كان منها إلا أن حملت الصغار إلى مكان قريب آمن .. وعندما عادت الأفعى ولم تجد صغارها جن جنونها .. واتجهت صوب إناء كبير فيه الحليب .. وقامت بفرز سمها من أنيابها في الإناء .. وبعد أن بحثت ووجدت صغارها في مكان قريب . عادت ورمت نفسها في الحليب ثم خرجت منه .. واتجهت إلى رماد التنور وأخذت تتقلب به ليلتصق الرماد بجسمها .. ثم عادت ودخلت في إناء الحليب لكي تعيبه ولا يستخدمه أهل البيت . وقد كانت المرأة العجوز تراقب هذا المنظر العجيب من بعيد .. ولله في خلقه شؤون !!!!!!​
مع تحياتي واتمنى ان تعجبكم


----------



## هادي المهندس (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*الصمت اجابـــــــــــــــــه رائعه لا يتقنها الاخرون.................................*

السلام عليكم


*•~-.¸¸,.-~*الصمت إجابة رائعة لايتقنها الآخرين..*•~-.¸¸,.-~*

الألفاظ هي الثياب التي ترتديها أفكارنا..فيجب الا تظهر أفكارنا في ثياب بالية

الأنتصارات الوحيدة التي تدوم أبداً ولاتترك ورائها أسى هي انتصارتنا على أنفسنا

افعل ماتشعر في أعماق قلبك بأنه صحيح..لأنك لن تسلم من الأنتقاد بأي حال

القضاء على العدو ليس بإعدامه....وإنما بإبطال مبادئه

يهيب الله لكل طائر رزق...ولكنه لايلقيه له في عشه

ليس شرطاً أن تكون دموعنا أمام من نحب ..لكن من الضروري أن تكون من أجل من نحب

وردة واحدة لإنسان على قيد الحياه أفضل من باقة ورد كاملة على قبره

المتفائل إنسان يرى ضواءً غير موجود..والمتشائم أحمق يرى ضوءً لايصدقه

مـــن فـوائــد الصمت 


*الاولى

عبادة من غير عناء

()()()()()()()()()()()()()

*الثانيه 

زينة من غير حلي 

()()()()()()()()()()()()()

*الثالثة 

هيبة من غير سلطان 

()()()()()()()()()()()()()

*الرابعة 

حصن من غير حائط 

()()()()()()()()()()()()()

*الخامسة

راحة للكرام الكاتبين

()()()()()()()()()()()()()

* السادسة

ستر لعيوب الجاهلية!

()()()()()()()()()()()()()

|--*--|الصمت|-- *--|

يمنحك طاقه قويه للتفكير بعمق في كل ما يحصل حولك والتركيز بعقلانيةعلى اجابتك

|--*--|الصمت|-- *--|

يجعلك تسيطر على من أمامك من خلال نظرات محملة بمعان غير منطوقة تجعلهم حائرين في تفسيرها 

|--*--|الصمت|-- *--|

المصحوب ببعض الحركات والإيماءات يرغم من أمامك على البوح بما داخله فيقول اكثر مما يريد فعلا 

|--*--|الصمت|-- *--|

يولد لدى الآخرين شعورا بالغيظ الشديد لأنهم يعتبرونه هجوما مستترا ،فتكون الأقوى من دون كلام ولا تعب 

|--*--|الصمت|-- *--|

في المواقف الصعبة يولد الاحترام ، بعكس الصراع و الجدل الذي يولد التنافر والحقد 

|--*--|الصمت|-- *--|

يدمر أسلحة من تتشاجر معهم ويجردهم من القدرة على مواصلة الكلام

|--*--|الصمت|-- *--|

يعلمك حسن الاستماع الذي يفتقده الكثيرون​


مع تحياتي وتقديري للجميع


----------



## هادي المهندس (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*فرق كبير بين المشكله وحل المشكله ............. للنظر كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي ...........


فرق كبير بين التركيز في المشكلة والتركيز على حل المشكلة

(مثــال1)

بينما كانت وكالة ناسا الفضائية تبدأ في تجهيز الرحلات للفضاء الخارجي واجهتهم مشكلة كبيرة، هذه المشكلة تتمثل في أن رواد الفضاء لن يستطيعوا الكتابة بواسطة الأقلام بسبب انعدام الجاذبية، بمعنى أن الحبر لن يسقط من القلم على الورق بأي حال من الأحوال فماذا يفعلوا لحل هذه المشكلة!!؟؟؟ 

لحل المشكلة 
قاموا بدراسات استمرت حوالي 10 سنوات كاملة وأكثر من 12 مليون دولار ليطوروا قلماً جافاً يستطيع الكتابة في حالة انعدام الجاذبية، ليس هذا فقط بل والكتابة أيضاً على أي سطح أملس حتى الكريستال، وأيضاً الكتابة في درجة حرارة تصل إلى 300 درجة مئوية. يعني معقوله الأمريكان ما فكروا بالقلم الرصاص؟ !!

الحل البديل
عندما واجه الروس نفس المشكلة فإنهم ببساطة قرروا استخدام أقلام رصاص كبديل عن الأقلام الجافة

 (مثــال2)

ذات مرة باليابان وبمصنع صابون ضخم واجهتهم مشكلة كبيرة وهي مشكلة الصناديق الفارغة التي لم تعبأ بالصابون نظراً للخطأ في التعليب فماذا يفعلوا لكشف الصناديق الفارغة من الصناديق المعبأة!!!؟؟؟؟ 

لحل المشكلة 
قام اليابانيون بصناعة جهاز يعمل بالأشعة السينية مخصص للكشف عن الصابون بداخل الصناديق ووضعوه أمام خط خروج الصناديق بقسم التسليم، تعيين عمال جدد ليقوموا بإبعاد الصناديق الفارغة التي فضحها الجهاز

الحل البديل 
في مصنع آخر أصغر من السابق عندما واجهتهم نفس المشكلة فإنهم أتوا بمروحة إليكترونية وضبطوا قوتها بما يناسب وزن الصندوق الفارغ وتم توجيهها إلى خط خروج الصناديق بقسم التسليم بحيث أن الصندوق الفارغ سوف يسقط من تلقاء نفسه بفعل اندفاع الهواء 


النتيجة المنطقية 

انظر لحل المشكلة ولا تنظر إلى المشكلة نفسها .. فكر في الحل البسيط والأيسر 


فأين المشكلة إذاً؟ 

المشكلة أنه لا يوجد مشكلة.......!!!!! 

(الخلاصة) 

أنه هناك أناس بارعون في حل المشاكل بطرق سحرية وسهلة ... 
والبعض الآخر (بارع في تكبير وخلق المشاكل من لا مشكله )​


مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

الموضوع بالمرفقات

الموضوع طويل لكنه من أجمل ما قرأت فأحببت أن أشارككم به



منقول من
http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24301

كنت أريد وضعه على المتقى العام لكني لم أتمكن و لا أدري ما السبب ارجو التكرم بوضع نسخة هناك


----------



## إسلام علي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

هلا م إبراهيم
شفت يا عم آدي الوضع المصري في السعودية
والراجل بكل بجاحة كده "والله الراتب 2800 ريال" وعادي كده من يغير ما يبلع ريقه من الكسوف هههههههه الحمد لله الحياء ده نعمة والله
م هادي دخل المنافسة بقوة لكن وين م أبو الحلول و م أيمن و محيي و م حسان ؟
كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## Ayman (4 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> للخروج من البكاء
> أنقل لكم ما حصل اليوم صباحاً معي ولم أجد له مكان سوى "خد لك إجازة طيبة" هاف أجود وييك إيند ههههههههه
> نايم الساعة 10.30 كده الصبح الموبايل رن "الله أكبر الله أكبر أشهد الا اله الا الله أشهد الا اله الا الله" دي رنتي
> ...




السلام عليكم...
من أرض الكنانة (سابقا احييكم)
أحييك اخي بشر على دماثة خلقك
أرجو ان لا تحزن او تيأس..المشوار لسة في اوله.
أعانك الله و أعطاك أكثر مما تريد


----------



## حسان2 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*صحفي بيعمل لقاء مع دكتور في مستشفي المجانين








الصحفي: وحضرتك إزاي بتعرف إذا كان المريض مجنون فعلا ولا مجرد تعبان نفسيا 




الدكتور: بنعمله إختبار البانيو 




الصحفي: واللي هو ؟ 




الدكتور: بنملى البانيو ميّه على آخره ... وندي المريض معلقة وكوباية وجردل .... وبنقوله فضيلنا البانيو ده من الميّة 




الصحفي: وطبعا لو استخدم المعلقة أو الكوباية يبقي مجنون لإنه المفروض يستخدم الجردل 




الدكتور: مممم ... هو انت منهم ، العاقل حيرمي ده كله ويشيل سدادة البانيو ... تحب اوضتك على الشارع ولا تبص على الجنينة ؟؟



*​


----------



## حسان2 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*

ما التعريف الأكثر حقيقيةً للعولمةِ؟

فقال: موت الأميرةِ ديانا

: والدليل هو 

أميرة إنجليزية مع عشيق مصري

بحادث إصطدام في نفق فرنسي

في سيارة ألمانية تعمل بمحرّك هولندي

يقودها بلجيكي والذي كان مخمورا بالويسكي الإسكتلنديِ

متبوعة مباشرةً مِن قِبل المصورين و الصحفيّين الإيطاليينِ

على الدراجات البخاريةِ اليابانيةِ

عولجوا مِن قِبل طبيبِ أمريكيِ، يَستعملُ أدويةَ برازيليةَ

هذا الخبر يُرسَلُ إليك مِن قِبل عربي

يَستعملُ تقنيةَ بيل جتس اليهودي

وأنت من المحتمل َتقْرأُ هذا على حاسوبِكَ

الذي يَستعملُ الرقائقَ الالكترونية التايوانيةَ

و شاشة كورية

جمّعَ مِن قِبل العُمّالِ البنغلاديشيينِ في مصنع سنغافوري

ونقل من قبل شاحنة باكستانية 

هذه هي ............ العولمةُ





*​


----------



## حسان2 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*Absolutely amazing!

Beauty of Mathematics !!!!!!! 

1 x 8 + 1 = 9 
12 x 8 + 2 = 98 
123 x 8 + 3 = 987 
1234 x 8 + 4 = 9876 
12345 x 8 + 5 = 98765 
123456 x 8 + 6 = 987654 
1234567 x 8 + 7 = 9876543 
12345678 x 8 + 8 = 98765432 
123456789 x 8 + 9 = 987654321 

1 x 9 + 2 = 11 
12 x 9 + 3 = 111 
123 x 9 + 4 = 1111 
1234 x 9 + 5 = 11111 
12345 x 9 + 6 = 111111 
123456 x 9 + 7 = 1111111 
1234567 x 9 + 8 = 11111111 
12345678 x 9 + 9 = 111111111 
123456789 x 9 +10= 1111111111 

9 x 9 + 7 = 88 
98 x 9 + 6 = 888 
987 x 9 + 5 = 8888 
9876 x 9 + 4 = 88888 
98765 x 9 + 3 = 888888 
987654 x 9 + 2 = 8888888 
9876543 x 9 + 1 = 88888888 
98765432 x 9 + 0 = 888888888 

Brilliant, isn't it? 

And look at this symmetr y: 

1 x 1 = 1 
11 x 11 = 121 
111 x 111 = 12321 
1111 x 1111 = 1234321 
11111 x 11111 = 123454321 
111111 x 111111 = 12345654321 
1111111 x 1111111 = 1234567654321 
11111111 x 11111111 = 123456787654321 
111111111 x 111111111 = 12345678987654321 



Now, take a look at this... 


101% 



From a strictly mathematical viewpoint: 



What Equals 100%? 
What does it mean to give MORE than 100%? 

Ever wonder about those people who say they are giving more than 100%? 

We have all been in situations where someone wants you to 
GIVE OVER 100%. 

How about ACHIEVING 101%? 


What equals 100% in life? 


Here's a little mathematical formula that might help 
answer these questions: 


If: 

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z 
Is represented as: 

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26. 


If: 


H-A-R-D-W-O- R- K 

8+1+18+4+23+ 15+18+11 = 98% 


And: 

K-N-O-W-L-E- D-G-E 

11+14+15+23+ 12+5+4+7+ 5 = 96% 


But: 

A-T-T-I-T-U- D-E 

1+20+20+9+20+ 21+4+5 = 100% 



THEN, look how far the love of God will take you: 



L-O-V-E- O-F- G-O-D 

12+15+22+5+15+ 6+7+15+4 = 101% 


Therefore, one can conclude with mathematical certainty that: 

While Hard Work and Knowledge will get you close, and Attitude will 
get you there, It's the Love of God that will put you over the top! 

Have a great week ahead & God bless!! 











*​


----------



## حسان2 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*ماذا سيحدث لو انهار الاقتصاد الأمريكي*


----------



## Ayman (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*ابتسم*


----------



## Ayman (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*ابتسم تاني..*































ممكن اللي يفهم يشرحلي؟:


----------



## Abo Fares (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعاً أساتذتي الكرام، وكل عام وأنتم بخير 

مشاركات جميلة من الجميع.. 
غيبة صغيرة شوي، وسأشارك بإذن الله بعد قليل.. يمكن تكونوا نايمين هههههههههه

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## هادي المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
والله اخ حسان الصور اضحكتني ههههههههههههههههه عاشت ايدك .

مع تحياتي


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*الحق خد نصيبك التركة هاتتوزع*

×​ 

بدون تعليق

مشكور م. السيد الشيخ.. 
مشاركة ربما واقعية، ولكنها خارجة عن شروط الموضوع الموجودة في المشاركة الأولى منه.. 
مع تحيـــــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل عام وأنتم بخيــــــر.. كاريكاتيرات عن العيد *
































































































































































​


----------



## إسلام علي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير
أنا برأيي م محمد أن الخروف والأضحية عموماً بيكونوا فرحانين وقت الدبح 
لأن هذه قربة لله سبحانه وتعالى والحيوانات تعرف الله وتسبح
وذلك غاية لها وأفضل من أن يذبحها يهودي مثلاً
قلت هالكلام لصديق قال يعني بتشوفها تضحك وقت الذبح ولا بترفص
ما عرفت أرد ساعتها
بس بعد ما فكرت قلت والشهيد في الميدان يتألم "جسدياً" ولا لأ 
طيب روحياً أكيد فرحان بالشهادة
حد فهمني
دمتم بخير


----------



## حسان2 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*مصطفى ................ والأسعار*
















































































[/CENTE


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*التأصيل الشرعى لابد له من دليل*



bishr قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير
> أنا برأيي م محمد أن الخروف والأضحية عموماً بيكونوا فرحانين وقت الدبح
> لأن هذه قربة لله سبحانه وتعالى والحيوانات تعرف الله وتسبح
> وذلك غاية لها وأفضل من أن يذبحها يهودي مثلاً
> ...


اخى العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
وردت الأحاديث والنصوص على خلاف ما ذكرت فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسل _( ان الله كتب الاحسان على كل شيء فاذا قتلتم فاحسنوا القتلة واذا ذبحتم فاحسنوا الذبحة وليحد احدكم شفرته وليرح ذبيحته )_ ونهى الشرع الحنيف عن ذبح البهائم امام بعضها وراي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا يجر شاة من رجلها فقال له سقها برفق ولما سال صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك فقال اوليست تعلم ان لها ربا خلقها وانها تخشى الموت فلم يرد اى دليل على ان البهائم تفرح وقت ذبحها - والا لما كان النهى عن ذبح البهائم امام بعضها وحد السكين لتخفيف الألم عنها وازهاق روحها سريع والموضوع يطول شرحه فى هذا الباب وانما قصدت ان لا يتسبب المسلم فى تاصيل معلومة شرعية لم يقم عليها دليل ولا توجد فائدة من البحث عنه لانه لن يزيد فى ايمان او يترتب عليه زيادة اجر ولمزيد من الفائدة راجع كتاب ( جامع العلوم والحكم فى شرح خمسين حديثا من جوامع الكلم )
والاستدلال بما يحدث للشهيد ليس فى محله فهو قياس لغير المكلف على المكلف فالشهيد تخرج روحه كما قرصة البعوضة كما فى الحديث ويغفر له مع اول دفعة من دمه و........ اما البهائم فقد قال الله عنها ( والبدن جعلناها لكم من شعائر الله ) وقال تعالى ( كذلك سخرناها لكم ) فهى من نعم الله المسخرة للمسلم
هذا والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## Abo Fares (5 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخى العزيز
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> وردت الأحاديث والنصوص على خلاف ما ذكرت فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسل _( ان الله كتب الاحسان على كل شيء فاذا قتلتم فاحسنوا القتلة واذا ذبحتم فاحسنوا الذبحة وليحد احدكم شفرته وليرح ذبيحته )_ ونهى الشرع الحنيف عن ذبح البهائم امام بعضها وراي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا يجر شاة من رجلها فقال له سقها برفق ولما سال صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك فقال اوليست تعلم ان لها ربا خلقها وانها تخشى الموت فلم يرد اى دليل على ان البهائم تفرح وقت ذبحها - والا لما كان النهى عن ذبح البهائم امام بعضها وحد السكين لتخفيف الألم عنها وازهاق روحها سريع والموضوع يطول شرحه فى هذا الباب وانما قصدت ان لا يتسبب المسلم فى تاصيل معلومة شرعية لم يقم عليها دليل ولا توجد فائدة من البحث عنه لانه لن يزيد فى ايمان او يترتب عليه زيادة اجر ولمزيد من الفائدة راجع كتاب ( جامع العلوم والحكم فى شرح خمسين حديثا من جوامع الكلم )
> والاستدلال بما يحدث للشهيد ليس فى محله فهو قياس لغير المكلف على المكلف فالشهيد تخرج روحه كما قرصة البعوضة كما فى الحديث ويغفر له مع اول دفعة من دمه و........ اما البهائم فقد قال الله عنها ( والبدن جعلناها لكم من شعائر الله ) وقال تعالى ( كذلك سخرناها لكم ) فهى من نعم الله المسخرة للمسلم
> هذا والله اعلى واعلم


 
مشاكة تستاهل التقييم  

شكراً جزيلاً لك على التوضيح..


----------



## Abo Fares (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رائحه الجنه@حلوة كتير@*

(من بريدي الألكتروني)..

رائحة الجنة .. قصة حقيقية حصلت قي أبوظبي : كان هناك محل لبيع وصياغة الذهب و المجوهرات وكان يديره رجل كبير السن يظهر عليه التطوع والتعلق بالدين .وفي ليلة من الليالي دخل إليه رجل وكان معه خاتم مكسور فأعطاه للصائغ ليصلحه ، فأخذه منه الصائغ وبدت عليه علامات الذهول من شكل هذا الرجل فقد كان البياض عنوانه ، أبيض البشرة أبيض الشعر أبيض اللباس أبيض النعل ذو لحية طويلة وبيضاء ، فقال له الضائغ : هل لك ياسيدي أن تستريح على هذا الكرسي حتى أنتهي من تصليح خاتمك . فجلس الرجل دون أن ينطق بأي كلمة وخلال هذه اللحظة دخل رجل وزوجته إلى المحل وبدأوا يستعرضون المحل ومن ثم سألت الزوجة عن سعر عقد أعجبها فقال لها الصائغ : أعطني دقيقة ياسيدتي حتى أنتهي من هذا خاتم الرجل الجالس يمينك ، فذهل الزوجان من الصائغ وخرجا من المحل مسرعيين ..! تعجب الصائغ من سبب رحيلهما بهذا الشكل وأكمل عمله فإذا رجل يدخل المحل وبيده إسو ارة مكسور، فقال للصائغ : إني في عجلة من أمري وأريد تصليح هذه الإسوارة ، فقال الصائغ : حاضر ياسيدي ولكن دعني أنهي خاتم هذا الرجل يمينك ، وتلفت الرجل يميناً وشمالاً ولم يجد أحد فقال: أجننت يارجل لا أحد هنا ، فخرج غاضباً ، فجن الصائغ من الموقف وبدأ يذكر الله ويقرأ المعوذات ، فقال له صاحب الخاتم : لاتخف أيها الرجل المؤمن إنما أنا مرسل من عند ربك الرحيم لايراني إلا عباده الصالحين وقد أرسلت لأقبض روحك الطيبة إلى جنة النعيم فقد كنت قبل قليل بالجنة في بيتك المنير وقد شربت من ماء نهرك العذب وأكلت من بستانك العنب ، فطار عقل الصائغ فرحاً وبدأ يحمد الله ، وأكمل الرجل قائلاً : كما أني أحمل منديل أخذته من بيتك بالجنة فأبشر برائحة الجنة ، فأخرج المنديل من جيبه وقال : أيها العبد الصالح شم رائحة الجنة ، فأخذ الصائغ المنديل فشمه شمة قوية ثم قال : آآآآه إنها رائحة لا تخطر على بال البشر ، ثم أخذ شمة أخرى أقوى من الأ ولى ،ثم قال : يالها من رائحة تذهب العقل يالها من رائحـ........!! ثم أغمي عليه.
بعد فترة ليست بطويل أستعاد الصائغ وعيه وإذا به يلتفت بكل الاتجاهات فوجد أن محله قد سرق بالكامل ولم يبقى أي شي ، فقد كانت الرائحة القوية بالمنديل هي مادة مخدرة و كان الرجل ذواللباس الابيض عضواً في عصابة

ومعه أيضاً الزوجان والرجل ذو الاسوارة المكسورة..!


----------



## Abo Fares (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*الناجحون والفاشلون*


----------



## Abo Fares (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*في **طفل وطفلة في الروضة أصحاب*
*الطفل: بدي أتجوزك **وقت نكبر*
*الطفلة:و الله يا**حبيبي ما بتوقع** ..*

*الطفل: ليش حياتي**؟*
*الطفلة :لأنه **بعيلتنا . . *

*بابا **أتجوز **ماما*
*وعمو أتجوز مرت **عمو*
*وجدو أتجوز **ستي*
*وجوز خالتي أتجوز **خالتي*
*وعمتو أتجوزت جوز **عمتو*
*يعني بعيلتنا **مابيتجوزو إلا*
*الأقارب*
*لهيك ما في**نصيب*


----------



## هادي المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

والله مشاركات جميله اخي محمد ومسليه .

مع تحياتي


----------



## إسلام علي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخى العزيز
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> وردت الأحاديث والنصوص على خلاف ما ذكرت فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسل _( ان الله كتب الاحسان على كل شيء فاذا قتلتم فاحسنوا القتلة واذا ذبحتم فاحسنوا الذبحة وليحد احدكم شفرته وليرح ذبيحته )_ ونهى الشرع الحنيف عن ذبح البهائم امام بعضها وراي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا يجر شاة من رجلها فقال له سقها برفق ولما سال صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك فقال اوليست تعلم ان لها ربا خلقها وانها تخشى الموت فلم يرد اى دليل على ان البهائم تفرح وقت ذبحها - والا لما كان النهى عن ذبح البهائم امام بعضها وحد السكين لتخفيف الألم عنها وازهاق روحها سريع والموضوع يطول شرحه فى هذا الباب وانما قصدت ان لا يتسبب المسلم فى تاصيل معلومة شرعية لم يقم عليها دليل ولا توجد فائدة من البحث عنه لانه لن يزيد فى ايمان او يترتب عليه زيادة اجر ولمزيد من الفائدة راجع كتاب ( جامع العلوم والحكم فى شرح خمسين حديثا من جوامع الكلم )
> والاستدلال بما يحدث للشهيد ليس فى محله فهو قياس لغير المكلف على المكلف فالشهيد تخرج روحه كما قرصة البعوضة كما فى الحديث ويغفر له مع اول دفعة من دمه و........ اما البهائم فقد قال الله عنها ( والبدن جعلناها لكم من شعائر الله ) وقال تعالى ( كذلك سخرناها لكم ) فهى من نعم الله المسخرة للمسلم
> هذا والله اعلى واعلم


و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله أنا لا أنكر إن ده كان فهمي الخاص للمسألة ولازلت أميل له لأن أفتكر إني سمعت الشيخ يعقوب يقول شئ من هذا القبيل 
ولاحظ آلام وجراح الشهيد شئ ولحظة خروج الروح شئ اللهم إجعلنا و إياكم منهم
وأكيد مهما يكون لا يستقيم إلا الرحمة بالحيوان 
وأنا قلت ده فهمي الخاص مش عقيدة " بن بشر السلفي " لكي نبني عليها فهم يقيني
ربما أبحث لك بما يؤيد فهمي


----------



## Abo Fares (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*اضحك على المتزوجين *

واحد ماشى مع خطيبته واخر انسجام 
فقالها : عارفة اية هو الحب واية الجواز؟ 
قالته : لا 
‏قالها : الحب زى النجوم الجميلة اللى فى السماء 
[font=times New

Roman]قالتله : طب والجواز؟[/font]
قالها : دى الحفرة اللى بنقع فيها ‏واحنا بنبص على النجوم

------------------------------------

واحد متجوز وقاعد في البيت وبيبص كتير في عقد الزواج
مراته قالت له : بتبص في عقد الزواج ‏ليه يا حبيبي؟[font=times
New
Roman] 
[/font]قالها : مش عارف يا حياتي المأذون كتب تاريخ انتهاء العقد فين 

---------------------------------

واحد قاعد في أمان الله بيقرا الجرنان
وفجأة جت مراته وضربته بغطا الحلة فوق دماغه .. ‏طرررررخ
الزوج : 'فيه ايه يا بنت الحلال؟ ليه كدا؟؟؟
الزوجه : ايه الورقه اللي في جيب بدلتك ومكتوب عليها 'سوسو'؟
الزوج : يا بنت الحلال، ده ‏أسم الحصان اللى بنشجعه في السباق!
[font=times
New
Roman]الزوجه صدقته وراحت لحالها[/font]
بعد اسبوع
الزوج قاعد في ‏أمان الله يقرا الجرنان
وفجأة جت مراته وضربته بغطا الحلة على راسه
الزوج : خير يابنت ‏الحلال في ايه تاني؟
الزوجه : حصانك على التليفون 

------------------------------------

واحد بيقول لمراته ... انا النهاردة عايز رومانسية فى البيت 
راحت الزوجة سألت امها : يعنى ايه رومانسية ؟
الام : مش عارفة بس احتياطى إنقعى الرز 

----------------------------------------

مره واحده بتقول لجوزها 
تصدق إن أنا كل يوم بحلم بيوم جوازنا
[font=times
New Roman]قالها[/font]
هى لسه الكوابيس دى ‏بتجيلك؟

-------------------------------------

‏ مرة واحد قال لصاحبه 
عاوز أعمل لمراتي مفاجأة فى عيد جوازنا
صاحبه قاله : هتعمل إيه؟
قاله : هوديها الصين
قاله : يا راجل فى عيد جوازكوا العاشر توديها الصين
أومال فى عيد ‏جوازكوا الخمسة وعشرين هتعمل ايه؟ 
فقالوا : هروح اخدها

---------------------------------------

مرة دكتور دخل عنبر فى سراية المجانين لقى واحد بيخبط دماغة فى الحيطة 
سأل الممرضة ماله ده ‏؟ 
قالت : أصله كان بيحب واحدة ومتجوزهاش
دخل العنبر الى بعده لقى واحد بيضرب نفسة ‏بالشبشب قالها وده ماله 
قالتله : اصل ده الى اتجوزها‏

​


----------



## حسان2 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*Marriage is a relationship in which one person is always right, and the other is a husband. 

*​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شعر هندي*

*ملحوظة: الرجاء هز الرأس مع القراءة للحصول على أفضل النتائج* 
*
اسم أنا كومار عتيق **** أخو أنا والله صديق
بابا أنا شيبه كبير **** ماما أنا مريض كتير
أخو أنا كلو صغير **** مافي فلوس أنا فقير
عشره سنه شغل هنا **** مافي شوف أهلي أنا
ممكن موت أنا هنا **** فكر مشغول تعبان أنا
أتنين سنه مافي فلوس **** كفيل كلام بعدين يشوف
والله هرام لازم فلوس**** مسلم أنا مافي هندوس
لازم أنا سفر رمضان **** إنسان أنا مافي هيوان
لازم أنا روح بلد **** سوي زواج جيبو ولد
كفيل كلام هدا بلد **** مافي زواج مافي ولد
انت شغل هنا حمار **** مفهوم كلام يا كومار
جيتو بلد شعر كتير **** شعر أسود سمسم حرير
دهين شعر كلو يطير **** مافي صغير مافي كبير
سكن أنا غرفه صغير**** مافي مكيف مافي سرير*







​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله المستعان
زي العسل والله ياهندسة
تبارك الله


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المشاركات الرائعة وبارك الله فيكم وكل عام وأنت بخير قال صلى الله عليه وسلم روحوا القلوب ساعة بعد ساعة فإن القلوب إذا كلت عميت أو كما قال عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين .
قال لنا أحد الهنود ذات يوم بينما كان الجو ماطرا إن أرباب مالي وايد زين فسألوه لماذا قال لإنه يترك رحمة ربي يسير داخل عندي ( يدلف عليه السقف) . 
وايد = واجد = كثير


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> والله أنا لا أنكر إن ده كان فهمي الخاص للمسألة ولازلت أميل له لأن أفتكر إني سمعت الشيخ يعقوب يقول شئ من هذا القبيل
> ولاحظ آلام وجراح الشهيد شئ ولحظة خروج الروح شئ اللهم إجعلنا و إياكم منهم
> وأكيد مهما يكون لا يستقيم إلا الرحمة بالحيوان
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخى بشر
هذه تقريبا اول مشاركة تجمعنى بك اونا سعيد جدا بذلك وقليلا ما يقابل الواحد منا اناسا عندهم موهبة وادب الحوار والحمد لله وجدت منهم فى هذا الملتقى ما يشجعنى على استمرار الحوار وانت واحدا من هؤلاء 
اما عن المشاركة فالمقصود منها اننا جميعا وبلا استثناء نقول ونعتقد اشياء فى حياتنا اليومية وفى تعاملاتنا ونحسبها من الدين وليست من الدين فى شيء - خذ على ذلك بعض الأمثلة


واحد عندما يخرج من بيته يقول ( انا ماشى على كف الرحمن )
واحد عندما انحلت مشكلته قال ( ربنا كان واقف معايا )
واحد يريد الزيادة فى مدح الرسول فيقول ( يا اول خلق الله )
ما رايك فى هذه الكلمات ؟؟؟ اذا بحثت عن اصلها فستجد ان منشأها انها منقولة عن شخص بدون معرفة مدلولها الشرع وعامة الناس دهماء يريحهم التقليد ويرددون ما يسمعون دون الالتفات الى المدلولات الشرعية ولابد ان يكون المسلم حذرا ان لا ينقل عنه الا ما يوافق الشرع
ومن ناحية تسمية نفسك ( ابن بشر السلفى ) فهذه دعابة ضحكت عليها كثيرا علما بأن ابن بشر لم يكن سلفيا واذا قلت لك من هو وماذا فعل فى دين الاسلام فسوف تفهمنى خطأ
والله ما قصدت الا التنبيه ان لا يحمل الانسان وزر غيره فى نقله لقول او فعله لفعل لم يقم عليه دليل ثم يقلده فيه غيره - فان معظم النار من مستصغر الشرر
واخيرا انا شاكر لك فان الحوار يثرى معلوماتنا
ولك تحياتى وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*



IN THE NAME OF ALLAH



*
*






*​
[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]An old Arab lived close to New York City for more than 40 years.
One day he decided that he would love to plant potatoes and herbs in his garden,[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]but he knew he was alone and too old and weak. His son was in college in Paris, so the old man sent[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]him an e-mail explaining the problem:"Beloved son, I am very sad, because I can't
plant potatoes in my garden. I am sure, if only you were here, 
that you would help me and dig up the garden for me. I love you, your father."

The following day, the old man received a response e-mail from his son:[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]"Beloved father, please don't touch the garden. That is where I have hidden 'the THING'.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif] I love you, too, Ahmed."
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]At 4pm the US Army, the Marines, the FBI, the CIA, the NSA, the OHS,and the Rangers visited the house of the old man and took the whole garden apart, searching every inch. But they couldn't find anything.
Disappointed, they left the house.[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]The next day, the old man received another e-mail from his son:

"Beloved father, I hope the garden is dug up by now and you can 
plant your potatoes. That was all I could do for you from here. Your[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]
loving son,
Ahmed."
​
[/FONT]​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا قفشة جميلة جدا مثل قفشة ابو الحلول التى حدثت فى ابو ظبى


----------



## Abo Fares (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مره كان في واحد أمريكي نزل على سوريا وركب تكسي 
كان في أشاره حمراء قطعها التكسي بعد خروجه من المطار

قالو الأمريكي شو أنت مجنون أشاره حمراء وتقطعها
قلو صاحب التكسي لا تخاف يا باشا أنا بروفيشينال(حريف)
الأشاره التانيه كانت حمراء وقطعها صاحب التكسي
قالو الأميريكي أكيد أنت مجنوب ما بتخاف على حالك وعلى يلي معك
قالو شفير التكسي لا تخاف يا باشا أنا بروفيشينال
الأشاره التالته كانت خضراء وقف شوفير التكسي عند الأشاره
 جن الأمريكي وقلو أكيد أنت مجنون كيف بتوقف والأشاره خضراء
قالو شوفير التكسي يا باشا بلكي في حدا بروفيشينال جاي من هون ولا من هون
​


----------



## إسلام علي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> ومن ناحية تسمية نفسك ( ابن بشر السلفى ) فهذه دعابة ضحكت عليها كثيرا علما بأن ابن بشر لم يكن سلفيا واذا قلت لك من هو وماذا فعل فى دين الاسلام فسوف تفهمنى خطأ


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيراً وكل عام وأنت بخير
ابن بشر السلفي ده >>> أنا 
أقصد نفسي ولا أعرف ابن بشر الذي تعني
ههههههههههه أضحك مثلك أهه 
ولازالت أميل بإعتقادي أن أحب الأشياء إلى الحيوانات مثل الغنم هو الذبح في سبيل الله و مثل الخيل الجهاد في سبيل الله وحتى الجمادات تشعر وتحس وتحب وتكره وتدعوا وتلعن وإعذرني في الـتأخر في إحضار الدليل لمشاغلي نع الشكر


----------



## Ayman (6 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مره كان في واحد أمريكي نزل على سوريا وركب تكسي
> كان في أشاره حمراء قطعها التكسي بعد خروجه من المطار
> 
> قالو الأمريكي شو أنت مجنون أشاره حمراء وتقطعها
> ...




حلوة منك اخي ابو الحلول
بلكي (مش عارف سوري و اللا لبناني) = يمكن( بالمصري) = ربما


----------



## Ayman (6 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيراً وكل عام وأنت بخير
> ابن بشر السلفي ده >>> أنا
> أقصد نفسي ولا أعرف ابن بشر الذي تعني
> ...



مش قلت من الأول (بشر الحافي)
ربما بعد هذا الخلاف في الرأي بين الأخين الكريمين (بن بشر السلفي) و (زعيم الاسكنرية الحنفي)
تجد اتباع لكل مذهب 
يا اخواني لا اعتقد انه سيفيدنا الاقتناع باحد الرأيين ..و اللا انتم شايفين ايه؟


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (6 ديسمبر 2008)

العادات المتوارثة
تم أجراء أختبار على أربعة قرود 
تم وضع القرود الأربعة في قفص واحد وتم وضع موزة في اخر القفص في الأعلي 
تنافست القرود للوصول إلي الموزة وحين يصل أحدهم إلي الموزة يتم صب ماء بارد جدا فوقهم
في كل مرة يصلون إلي الموزة يسكب الماء فوقهم حينها علموا أن الأمر له علاقة بالموزة فلم 
يتنافسوا عليها وتركوها ولن يأكلوها بل تركوها معلقة كما هي ....... بل وصل بهم الأمر أن 
أذا قام أحدهم ليأتي بالموزة ضربوة الثلاثة الباقية .....
تم تغيير قرد من القفص ووضعوا قرد أخر مكانة وليكن اسمة 5 
لم يكن يعلم القرد حوار الموزة والماء البارد فعندما يهم ليأتي بالموزة يضربوة الثلاثة ....وكلما هم 
يضربوة حتي فقد الأمل وعلم انة لن يستطيع أكل الموزة 
تم تغيير قرد قديم بأخر أسمة6 
فعندما هم القرد رقم 6 ليأتي بالموزة ضربوة الثلاثة بما فيعم القرد رقم 5 فهو لم يعلم لما كانوا يضربوة ولكنهم أخد العادة وضرب القرد رقم 6 
تم تغيير قرد أخر وليكن رقم 7 
وعندما هم القرد الجديد ليأتي بالموزة ضربوة بما فيهم القرد 5والقرد 6 وهما لا يعلمان لماذا يضربوا القر أو لماذ ضربوا 
تم تغيير القرد الرابع القديم بقرد جديد اسمة 8 
وعندما هب ليأتي بالموزة ضربوة الثلاثة وهم لا يعلموا لماذا ضربوا أو لماذا يضربوا القرد الجديد 
ومن هنا نقووول 
ان العادات تتوارث دون التفكير في مصدرها أو لماذا تمت هذة العادات فنحن نأخذ الشئ كما هو ولا نفكر فية
هل هذا هو الصحيح أم هذا هو الخطأ 
القدماء فكروا على قدر عقولهم ولم يشهدوا التطور الذي نحن فية فلما لا نفكر في تلك العادات ونأخذ منها ما صح لكل الأزمان ونترك ما قد يؤدي إلي الهزيان ...............................علي درويش


----------



## Abo Fares (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> حلوة منك اخي ابو الحلول
> بلكي (مش عارف سوري و اللا لبناني) = يمكن( بالمصري) = ربما


 
أهلاً أخي أيمن.. 
(بلكي) سورية، ولبنانية أيضاً.... وانقلب حرف اللام عند البعض، وصارت (بركي)


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اية رأيك في موضوعي مهندس ابو الحلول


----------



## Abo Fares (6 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع ممتاز م. علي درويش، بارك الله فيك.. 
هو ما يحدث فعلاً في الواقع تماماً.. ولكن الأمر الأخطر من ذلك (من وجهة نظري على الأقل) هو استيرادنا لبعض الأمور من الغرب، دون معرفة دلالتها عندهم، والتي من الممكن أن تكون في أساسها إساءة لنا كمسلمين وعرب، ولكن للأسف الكثير منا هذه الأيام يقوم بالأخذ بهذه الأمور، وترك ماهو مفيد عند الغرب من علم ومعرفة وحضارة حقيقية.. 

اللهم ردنا إلى دينك رداً جميلاً.. اللهم آمين

تحياتي لك م. علي درويش، وكل عام وأن والأمة الإسلامية بألف خير..


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*قرد ينتحر*

يحكى انه فى عهد احدهم ان ذهب فى زيارة للولايات المتحدة وقابل رئيسها وكان من ضمن برنامج الضيافة زيارة الى حديقة الحيوان فوقفوا امام قفص القرود فانصرفت القرود الا واحدا منهم عمل فيها ناصح فقال هذا (الأحدهم ) لرئيس الولايات المتحدة ماذا تعطينى لو جعلت هذا القرد يضحك؟؟؟ قال ساعطيك معونات تكفى بلدك عشر سنين - فمال على اذن القرد وكلمه فضحك القرد - فتعجب رئيس الولايات المتحدة من ذلك فقال لهذا لو جعلت القرد يبكى ساعطيك معونات تكفى بلدك 50 سنة فمال على اذن القرد وكلمه فبكى القرد فتعجب رئيس الولايات المتحدة تماما فقال هذا ( الأحدهم ) ايه رايك لو جعلت لك هذا القردينتحر ؟؟؟؟ سأمنحك معونات تكفى بلدك العمر كله - فمال على اذن القرد وكلمه فانفك القرد من القفص ورمى نفسه من فوق الجبل
فقال رئيس الولايات المتحدة لهذا عالى هنا قول لى انت قلت ايه للقرد ؟؟؟
قال فى المرة الأولى قلت له ساجرى فى بلدى انتخابات نزيهة فضحك - وفى المرة الثانية قلت له ان رشحت نفسى لفترة رئاسة ثانية فبكى - وفى المرة الثالثة قلت له انا رشحت نفسى للرئاسة مدى الحياة فانتحر


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> مش قلت من الأول (بشر الحافي)
> ربما بعد هذا الخلاف في الرأي بين الأخين الكريمين (بن بشر السلفي) و (زعيم الاسكنرية الحنفي)
> تجد اتباع لكل مذهب
> يا اخواني لا اعتقد انه سيفيدنا الاقتناع باحد الرأيين ..و اللا انتم شايفين ايه؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى ايمن 
اود ان اوضح اولا اننى لست متمذهبا ولا امثل تيارا معينا داخل او خارج الملتقى - ثانيا ان المشاركة لم يكن فيها من ناحيتى او من ناحية المهندس بشر ما يدل فيها على اختلاف مذهبى او تبنى راى معين فهو من ناحيته جزاه الله خيرا نسب الفهم لنفسه ولم يلصقه بمذهب او تيار ولم يكن المقصود من مشاركتى ابدا هو اثبات او نفى ان البهائم تفرح او تحزن وقت ذبحها فقد قلت فى مشاركتى ان البحث عن دليل فى هذا الموضوع لن يترتب عليه زيادة ايمان او مضاعفة اجر وانما قصدت واكدت على ان المسلم يجب عليه توخى الحذر فى نقل معلومة لم يقم عليها دليل او قام عليها الدليل ولكن يوجد قصور فى سياق المعلومة فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( حدثواالناس بما يفهمون اتحبون ان يكذب الله ورسوله )
ثم ان عاتب عليك باعتبارك من الأعضاء المتميزين وهو قولك يا اخواني لا اعتقد انه سيفيدنا الاقتناع باحد الرأيين ..و اللا انتم شايفين ايه؟
واذكر لك ان رجلا عطس عند عبد الله بن عمر فقال ( الحمد لله رب العالمين ) فقال له ابن عمر ما هكذا علمنا رسول الله ولكن قل الحمد لله - وكان عبد الله بن عمر من اشد الصحابة اقتفاء لأفعال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
فاذا كنا نحن كزملاء وكمهندسين فى هذا الملتقى يصحح بعضنا لبعض المعلومة وهذا علم دنيوى تقوم عليه مصالح العباد فى الدنيا افلا يكون اولى بنا ان نصحح لبعضنا المعلومات والمدلولات الشرعية التى هى فى النهاية الدين الذى ندين به وهو الذى سنسال عنه يوم القيامة
واذا كنا نحن نمثل جزء من الطبقة العليا للمثقفين فى المجتمع ونستصغر ما يعرض علينا ونضعه تحت ( تشدد - تمذهب - لن نستفيد شيء - دعونا من سفاسف الأمور ووووووو ) من العبارات التى تمل منها الأسماع من كثرة تردادها فيجب الا نعتب على عوام الناس ان يفشى فيهم الجهل بامور الدين حتى ان احدهم يقول فى التليفزيزن ( لقد وضعنا برنامجا لتحفيظ الشباب اربعين جزء من القرآن ) واحدى المعلمات كتبت فى دفتر الطالبة طلبا لولى الأمر( رجاء تحفيظه سورة الفلك ) تقصد سورة الفلق
ولن اطيل عليك ولكن اذا كانت المشاركات من هذا النوع لا تروق لكم ولا تروق لادارة الملتقى فانى اقدم لك ولجميع من اساءتهم مشاركتى هذه خالص الاعتذار ولن اكررها - والله من وراء القصد
ولك ولجميع الزملاء تحياتى وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى ايمن
> اود ان اوضح اولا اننى لست متمذهبا ولا امثل تيارا معينا داخل او خارج الملتقى - ثانيا ان المشاركة لم يكن فيها من ناحيتى او من ناحية المهندس بشر ما يدل فيها على اختلاف مذهبى او تبنى راى معين فهو من ناحيته جزاه الله خيرا نسب الفهم لنفسه ولم يلصقه بمذهب او تيار ولم يكن المقصود من مشاركتى ابدا هو اثبات او نفى ان البهائم تفرح او تحزن وقت ذبحها فقد قلت فى مشاركتى ان البحث عن دليل فى هذا الموضوع لن يترتب عليه زيادة ايمان او مضاعفة اجر وانما قصدت واكدت على ان المسلم يجب عليه توخى الحذر فى نقل معلومة لم يقم عليها دليل او قام عليها الدليل ولكن يوجد قصور فى سياق المعلومة فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( حدثواالناس بما يفهمون اتحبون ان يكذب الله ورسوله )
> ثم ان عاتب عليك باعتبارك من الأعضاء المتميزين وهو قولك يا اخواني لا اعتقد انه سيفيدنا الاقتناع باحد الرأيين ..و اللا انتم شايفين ايه؟
> واذكر لك ان رجلا عطس عند عبد الله بن عمر فقال ( الحمد لله رب العالمين ) فقال له ابن عمر ما هكذا علمنا رسول الله ولكن قل الحمد لله - وكان عبد الله بن عمر من اشد الصحابة اقتفاء لأفعال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مافيش اساءة ولا حاجه يا زعيم والموضوع بسيط ومش مستاهل كل التضخيم ده ويمكن الاخ ايمن قصده ان الموضوع فرعي واثبات اي من وجهتي النظر لن يغير في الامر شئ 
وقال تعالي يا ايها الذين امنوا لا تسئلوا عن اشياء ان تبد لكم تسؤكم -


----------



## Abo Fares (6 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى ايمن
> اود ان اوضح اولا اننى لست متمذهبا ولا امثل تيارا معينا داخل او خارج الملتقى - ثانيا ان المشاركة لم يكن فيها من ناحيتى او من ناحية المهندس بشر ما يدل فيها على اختلاف مذهبى او تبنى راى معين فهو من ناحيته جزاه الله خيرا نسب الفهم لنفسه ولم يلصقه بمذهب او تيار ولم يكن المقصود من مشاركتى ابدا هو اثبات او نفى ان البهائم تفرح او تحزن وقت ذبحها فقد قلت فى مشاركتى ان البحث عن دليل فى هذا الموضوع لن يترتب عليه زيادة ايمان او مضاعفة اجر وانما قصدت واكدت على ان المسلم يجب عليه توخى الحذر فى نقل معلومة لم يقم عليها دليل او قام عليها الدليل ولكن يوجد قصور فى سياق المعلومة فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( حدثواالناس بما يفهمون اتحبون ان يكذب الله ورسوله )
> ثم ان عاتب عليك باعتبارك من الأعضاء المتميزين وهو قولك يا اخواني لا اعتقد انه سيفيدنا الاقتناع باحد الرأيين ..و اللا انتم شايفين ايه؟
> واذكر لك ان رجلا عطس عند عبد الله بن عمر فقال ( الحمد لله رب العالمين ) فقال له ابن عمر ما هكذا علمنا رسول الله ولكن قل الحمد لله - وكان عبد الله بن عمر من اشد الصحابة اقتفاء لأفعال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
> ...


 
على راسي م. زعيم الاسكندرية.. 
والله ما بترزعل.. أنا متأكد من حسن نية وقصد الأخ أيمن.. 

جزاك الله خيراً على تصحيح المعلومة.. وعلى فكرة، أنا وجهة نظري مثلك تماماً ولكني فضلت الصمت والإصغاء..

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*اضحك مع ........*

لبنانى وبدوى زوجاتهم تاهوا فدار بينهما الحوار التالى 
البدوى: ايش مرتك كانت لابسة
اللبنانى : كانت لابسة سوتيان وتنورة فوق الركبة
البنانى : وانت شو مرتك كانت لابسة
البدوى : الله لا يردها خلينا ندور مرتك الأول
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
واحدة زوجها تاه فاخذت ولدها وذهبت لقسم الشرطة لعمل بلاغ
الضابط : جوزك كان لابس ايه يا ست
الزوجة : كان يا خويا لابس قميص وبنطلون
الولد : يامه هو مش ابويا كان لابس قفطان وطاقية ؟؟؟
الزوجة : يا واد اتكتم فى قلبك خليهم يجيبوا لنا واحد احسن منه
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
زوج عمل جمعية مع زوجته فقال لها تعطينى كل يوم بوسة واعطيك الف ريال لمدة شهر
فى نهاية الشهر جلست بجواره على السرير تعد الفلوس
عشرة عشرين اربعين ستين ثمانين تسعين
قال لها الحساب ثلاثين بس
قالت له اصل جارنا دخل الجمعية معانا بنفرين
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
خطيب وخطيبته بيتفسحوا على الكوزنيش بالليل
قال لها شايفة القمر يا ليلى
قالت له شايفنى عامية يا روح امك
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اثنين مساطيل سايقين عربية فصدموا فى عمود نور
فقال احدهم للآخر انت مش شايف ؟؟ ليه تصدم العمود
قاله يا عم هو انا اللى سايق
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
حادث مرورى راح ضحيته اكثر من مائة شخص
تم القبض على سائق الميكروباص وعرضه على النيابة
وفى النيابة دار الحوار التالى 
وكيل النيابة : ده ان حوديك انت واهلك فى داهية يا ابن الكلب تدهس ميت نفر
السائق :حلمك على يابيه اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب
وكيل النيابة : اتفضل قول ده انت نهارك اسود
السائق : يا بيه انا ماشى فى امان الله وفجأة ما لقيتش معايا فرامل ولقيت قدامى نفرين على اليمين
وزفة عريس على الشمال ادهس النفرين ولا ادخل فى الزفة ؟؟؟؟
وكيل النيابة : تدهس النفرين احسن
السائق : هو دا اللى انا عملته يا بيه لكن النفرين هربوا ودخلوا فى الزفة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
حادث مرورى ادى الى اصابة شخص اصابات جسيمة فتم نقله الى المستشفى
تم القبض على السائق وذهب الضابط مع السائق الى المستشفى لاجراء التحقيق فدار الحوار التالى
الضابط للسائق : ايه اللى حصل يا ابن الأعمش انت
السائق : يابيه ان لقيته قدامى اعطيته النور العالى ما تحركش اعطيته فلاش واقف زى الصنم
اعطيته كلاكس وكانه اطرش ما بيسمعش اعمل له ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
الضابط للمصاب : اعطاك النور العالى ياله 
ايوه يا بيه
اعطاك فلاش ياله
ايوه يا بيه
اعطاك كلاكس ياله 
ايوه يابيه
ما اتحركتش من قدامه ليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه يا حمار ؟؟؟
اتحرك ازاى يا بيه وهو صدمنى جوه الدكان ؟؟؟
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

​


----------



## هادي المهندس (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*كلنا اخوه وتسامح ومعرفه*



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى ايمن
> اود ان اوضح اولا اننى لست متمذهبا ولا امثل تيارا معينا داخل او خارج الملتقى - ثانيا ان المشاركة لم يكن فيها من ناحيتى او من ناحية المهندس بشر ما يدل فيها على اختلاف مذهبى او تبنى راى معين فهو من ناحيته جزاه الله خيرا نسب الفهم لنفسه ولم يلصقه بمذهب او تيار ولم يكن المقصود من مشاركتى ابدا هو اثبات او نفى ان البهائم تفرح او تحزن وقت ذبحها فقد قلت فى مشاركتى ان البحث عن دليل فى هذا الموضوع لن يترتب عليه زيادة ايمان او مضاعفة اجر وانما قصدت واكدت على ان المسلم يجب عليه توخى الحذر فى نقل معلومة لم يقم عليها دليل او قام عليها الدليل ولكن يوجد قصور فى سياق المعلومة فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( حدثواالناس بما يفهمون اتحبون ان يكذب الله ورسوله )
> ثم ان عاتب عليك باعتبارك من الأعضاء المتميزين وهو قولك يا اخواني لا اعتقد انه سيفيدنا الاقتناع باحد الرأيين ..و اللا انتم شايفين ايه؟
> واذكر لك ان رجلا عطس عند عبد الله بن عمر فقال ( الحمد لله رب العالمين ) فقال له ابن عمر ما هكذا علمنا رسول الله ولكن قل الحمد لله - وكان عبد الله بن عمر من اشد الصحابة اقتفاء لأفعال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
> ...



السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز ( الورده ) الزعيم ليكن صدرك اكثر رحابه لانك الزعيم ,,,,,, اعتقد وكما قرات ان الاخ ايمن لم يكن يقصد صدقني ولم اقرا عنه اي مشاركه تجرح اي عضو كما انت لذا ارجوا ان تتفهم قصده ولا يهمك نحن اخوه هنا انشاء الله ولا يزعل احد وان كان هناك زعل بسيط فمن واجبنا ان نجمع الشمل ونوضح ما لم يفهم , وحفظكم الله من كل سوء وشر .

مع تحياتي وتقديري للجميع ,, كلكم خير وبركه


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى ابو الحلول - اخى المهندس محى - اخى المهندس ايمن
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
اقسم لكم بالله اننى لا اشعر باى زعل او غضب من المناقشة _فانتم الثلاثة ومعكم المهندس حسان والمهندس بشر والمهندس هادى_ لكم مكانة خاصة فى نفسى على الرغم من عدم معرفتى بشخصياتكم ولكن كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الأرواح جنود مجندة ما تعارف منها إإتلف وما تناكر منها اختلف والناس معادن كمعادن الذهب والفضة خيرهم فى الجاهلية خيرهم فى الاسلام اذا فقهوا ) وانى احبكم فى الله
واعتقد ان لى نصيبا من الخطأ فان هذه المحاورة لم يكن هذا هو موضعها ولكن لم اعرف موضعا آخر يمكن ان ارد فيه
وانا والله لست بالصورة التى رسمتموها لى فى اذهانكم فانا ابسط مما تتصوروا - مرح الى اقصى درجة تتخيلونها - اعطانى الله لسانا وجدلا ادعو الله ان لا استخدمه الا فى الحق - ولقد استعرضت كثيرا من المنتديات ولست جاهلا بمواقعها ولا بالقائمين عليها فلم اجد هذا الكم من الأشخاص المحترمين المجتمعين فى ملتقى واحد مثلما رأيت فى هذا الملتقى - ولم اجد نفسى مشاركا فى اى منتدى على الرغم من تسجيل عضويتى فيه الا هذا الملتقى 
*اتعلمون لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟*
لقد وجدت القائمين على هذا الملتقى والأعضاء المتميزين فيه تجمعهم صفة مشتركة وهى التدين وحسن الخلق واحترام الذات وهذا واضح تماما من المشاركات والله اعلم بما انطوت عليه النفوس ولكن هذا هو الظاهر لى ولله السرائر - وعليه فقد وجدت نفسى معكم ووجدتها فرصة لنتبادل النصح فى امر الدين والدنيا لأن لى سابق تجارب مريرة مع الناس من مختلف النوعيات التى تخطر ولا تخطر على بالكم
عموما لا تشغلوا بالكم كثيرا فأنا على استعدا للكلام من هنا وحتى الاسكندرية 
_ومن مكة المكرمة ونحن متوجهون غدا ان شاء الله الى عرفات ارسل لكم خالص تحياتى ودعواتى ان يجمعنا الله على الحق والتواصل فى الخير وكل عام وانتم بخير_


----------



## نور الجزائرية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*كلمة احمد وحدها بتخوف الامريكان*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حلوة يا مهندس موحي 
اللهم انصر الاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك*



bishr قال:


> هلا م إبراهيم
> شفت يا عم آدي الوضع المصري في السعودية
> والراجل بكل بجاحة كده "والله الراتب 2800 ريال" وعادي كده من يغير ما يبلع ريقه من الكسوف هههههههه الحمد لله الحياء ده نعمة والله
> م هادي دخل المنافسة بقوة لكن وين م أبو الحلول و م أيمن و محيي و م حسان ؟
> كل عام وأنتم بخير



إن شاء الله اللي جاي افضل
وربنا ييسر لك الحال بفرصة اجمل ان شاء الله


----------



## نور الجزائرية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ما في احسن من التسامح و التراضي و نحن على العيد*



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخى ابو الحلول - اخى المهندس محى - اخى المهندس ايمن
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> اقسم لكم بالله اننى لا اشعر باى زعل او غضب من المناقشة _فانتم الثلاثة ومعكم المهندس حسان والمهندس بشر والمهندس هادى_ لكم مكانة خاصة فى نفسى على الرغم من عدم معرفتى بشخصياتكم ولكن كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الأرواح جنود مجندة ما تعارف منها إإتلف وما تناكر منها اختلف والناس معادن كمعادن الذهب والفضة خيرهم فى الجاهلية خيرهم فى الاسلام اذا فقهوا ) وانى احبكم فى الله
> واعتقد ان لى نصيبا من الخطأ فان هذه المحاورة لم يكن هذا هو موضعها ولكن لم اعرف موضعا آخر يمكن ان ارد فيه
> ...


تحية طيبة اخ زعيم الاسكندرية ...لتكن زعيما في تسامحك و طيبة قلبك فقد اصبحت متميزا الى جانب اخاك ايمن على هذا الملتقى و لتكن خلافاتنا مصدر قوّتنا و تماسكنا لنكن كالبنيان يشد بعضه البعض .
 لقد قرأت الحوار الذي دار بينك و بين الاخ بشر و لكل منكما وجهة نظر عرضها حسب ما وصل اليه من مفهوم و لا احد يلام على ما قال .
كل عام و انت بخير ستكون احلى معايدة يقدمها الزعيم لاخيه ايمن على هذا الملتقى و بالمقابل اعرف تماما ان الاخ ايمن سينشرح قلبه لها و يكون اول تواصل اخوي صحيح بين مهندسين مسلمين متميزين على الملتقى ....اليس كدالك اخي الزعيم .
اعادالله هذا العيد على الامة الاسلامية جمعاء و هي في احسن حال .


----------



## إسلام علي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
إيه يا جماعة الحوار عادي جداً 
أنا تفاجئت باللي بيحصل
أجيب الدليل ولا خلاص ؟
دعواتكم بكرة بإذن الله


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بعد الحج واكل الأضاحى نلتقى ان شاء الله وهات ما لديك لتعم الفائدة 
وتحياتى ( لابن بشر السلفى ) ولكل من ساهم فى هذا النقاش


----------



## إسلام علي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

إضحك على دي لحد لما أرجع هههههه


----------



## Ayman (7 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى ايمن
> اود ان اوضح اولا اننى لست متمذهبا ولا امثل تيارا معينا داخل او خارج الملتقى - ثانيا ان المشاركة لم يكن فيها من ناحيتى او من ناحية المهندس بشر ما يدل فيها على اختلاف مذهبى او تبنى راى معين فهو من ناحيته جزاه الله خيرا نسب الفهم لنفسه ولم يلصقه بمذهب او تيار ولم يكن المقصود من مشاركتى ابدا هو اثبات او نفى ان البهائم تفرح او تحزن وقت ذبحها فقد قلت فى مشاركتى ان البحث عن دليل فى هذا الموضوع لن يترتب عليه زيادة ايمان او مضاعفة اجر وانما قصدت واكدت على ان المسلم يجب عليه توخى الحذر فى نقل معلومة لم يقم عليها دليل او قام عليها الدليل ولكن يوجد قصور فى سياق المعلومة فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( حدثواالناس بما يفهمون اتحبون ان يكذب الله ورسوله )
> ثم ان عاتب عليك باعتبارك من الأعضاء المتميزين وهو قولك يا اخواني لا اعتقد انه سيفيدنا الاقتناع باحد الرأيين ..و اللا انتم شايفين ايه؟
> واذكر لك ان رجلا عطس عند عبد الله بن عمر فقال ( الحمد لله رب العالمين ) فقال له ابن عمر ما هكذا علمنا رسول الله ولكن قل الحمد لله - وكان عبد الله بن عمر من اشد الصحابة اقتفاء لأفعال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله..
أخي الكريم زعيم الاسكندرية..
لم تسؤني مشاركتك المفيدة بالطبع فلو لاحظت فانا من اول المقيمين لرأيك السابق ..لانه قائم على الحجة. و لم تكن الألقاب التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي الا على سبيل المزاح و القافية . اي اني لم ااخذ فكرة خاطئة عنك او عن اخونا بشر ..فانتما الاثنان معزتكما عندي اكبر بكثير من معزتي عندكما ..
اما عن الفكرة التي ذكرتها انا في مشاركتي و التي رددت عليها فهي مجرد رأي..ان شئت قبلته و ان شئت تركته و لا أعتقد انها تسيء او ترمي بالاساءة. و ان كانت فاني اعتذر و ارجو ان تتقبل اعتذاري...
تقبل الله حجك و جعله حجا مبرورا ...
و كل عام و انت بخير........



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مافيش اساءة ولا حاجه يا زعيم والموضوع بسيط ومش مستاهل كل التضخيم ده ويمكن الاخ ايمن قصده ان الموضوع فرعي واثبات اي من وجهتي النظر لن يغير في الامر شئ
> وقال تعالي يا ايها الذين امنوا لا تسئلوا عن اشياء ان تبد لكم تسؤكم -



تكرم أخي محي..حقا هذا ما قصدت 



أبو الحلول قال:


> على راسي م. زعيم الاسكندرية..
> والله ما بترزعل.. أنا متأكد من حسن نية وقصد الأخ أيمن..
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً على تصحيح المعلومة.. وعلى فكرة، أنا وجهة نظري مثلك تماماً ولكني فضلت الصمت والإصغاء..
> ...



هكذا يكون الأصدقاء..تسلم اخي ابو الحلول



هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي العزيز ( الورده ) الزعيم ليكن صدرك اكثر رحابه لانك الزعيم ,,,,,, اعتقد وكما قرات ان الاخ ايمن لم يكن يقصد صدقني ولم اقرا عنه اي مشاركه تجرح اي عضو كما انت لذا ارجوا ان تتفهم قصده ولا يهمك نحن اخوه هنا انشاء الله ولا يزعل احد وان كان هناك زعل بسيط فمن واجبنا ان نجمع الشمل ونوضح ما لم يفهم , وحفظكم الله من كل سوء وشر .
> 
> مع تحياتي وتقديري للجميع ,, كلكم خير وبركه


نعم لم أقصد اساءة او تجريح حاش و كلا
بارك الله فيك اخي هادي..



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخى ابو الحلول - اخى المهندس محى - اخى المهندس ايمن
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> اقسم لكم بالله اننى لا اشعر باى زعل او غضب من المناقشة _فانتم الثلاثة ومعكم المهندس حسان والمهندس بشر والمهندس هادى_ لكم مكانة خاصة فى نفسى على الرغم من عدم معرفتى بشخصياتكم ولكن كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الأرواح جنود مجندة ما تعارف منها إإتلف وما تناكر منها اختلف والناس معادن كمعادن الذهب والفضة خيرهم فى الجاهلية خيرهم فى الاسلام اذا فقهوا ) وانى احبكم فى الله
> واعتقد ان لى نصيبا من الخطأ فان هذه المحاورة لم يكن هذا هو موضعها ولكن لم اعرف موضعا آخر يمكن ان ارد فيه
> ...


مكانتك عندنا اكبر ..
و مناقشتك و كلامك و ان كان حتى الاسكندرية او حتى روما ..سوف نستمع و نستمتع به..
دعواتك من على الجبل بارك الله فيك..



نور الجزائرية قال:


> تحية طيبة اخ زعيم الاسكندرية ...لتكن زعيما في تسامحك و طيبة قلبك فقد اصبحت متميزا الى جانب اخاك ايمن على هذا الملتقى و لتكن خلافاتنا مصدر قوّتنا و تماسكنا لنكن كالبنيان يشد بعضه البعض .
> لقد قرأت الحوار الذي دار بينك و بين الاخ بشر و لكل منكما وجهة نظر عرضها حسب ما وصل اليه من مفهوم و لا احد يلام على ما قال .
> كل عام و انت بخير ستكون احلى معايدة يقدمها الزعيم لاخيه ايمن على هذا الملتقى و بالمقابل اعرف تماما ان الاخ ايمن سينشرح قلبه لها و يكون اول تواصل اخوي صحيح بين مهندسين مسلمين متميزين على الملتقى ....اليس كدالك اخي الزعيم .
> اعادالله هذا العيد على الامة الاسلامية جمعاء و هي في احسن حال .


أمين و جزاك الله خيرا اختنا نور..




bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> إيه يا جماعة الحوار عادي جداً
> أنا تفاجئت باللي بيحصل
> أجيب الدليل ولا خلاص ؟
> دعواتكم بكرة بإذن الله


و عليكم السلام
انا أيضا تفاجأت  لكن ماكو مشكل..
جيب الأدلة و احنا بنسمع 



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> بعد الحج واكل الأضاحى نلتقى ان شاء الله وهات ما لديك لتعم الفائدة
> وتحياتى ( لابن بشر السلفى ) ولكل من ساهم فى هذا النقاش



تحياتي لك و للاخوة الكرام....................................

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## Ayman (7 ديسمبر 2008)

و دعاء لكم وقت السحر بعد السحور.....
اللهم يا قوي يا عزيز..أغننا بحلالك عن حرامك و بطاعتك عن معصيتك و بفضلك و جودك و كرمك عن من سواك..
اللهم من أرادنا و الاسلام و المسلمين بسوء فرد كيده و اجعل تدبيره تدميره..اللم من ارادنا و الاسلام و المسلمين بخير فوفقه لكل خير..
اللهم فك حصار أهلنا في غزة..اللهم كن لأهلنا في غزة 
اللهم انا نعتذر من ما فعله قومنا فيهم ..
انك نعم المولى و نعم النصير
و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
و صلى الله على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم


----------



## Ayman (7 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> إضحك على دي لحد لما أرجع هههههه




واضح ان اللي مصور هو المراقب :68::68:
ده اذا كان فيه مراقب اصلا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الدراهم درهمتني وبين كنوز الحق توهتني 
قدس دي حقنا......... فلسطيني كان زينا
قدس لازم يبقي حر طليق وأظن دا من حقنا 
حق كل مسلم عاش حر طليق وأظن دا من حقنا
واليهود الملاعين دنسوا أرض ملكنا 
قتلوا ملايين كانوا زينا 
أختاروا طفل برئ كان من وسطنا 
درة الشهيد ودمة سال على أرضنا 
أختاروا شيخ كبير كان قائد لنا 
ياسين كان الشهيد في دفاعة عن قدسنا 
قلوب ميتة ....قلوبهم ميتة 
قلوب أصلب من صخور أرضنا 
لا.لا. صخور أرضنا تتروي بالمية تبقي قلوبها لينة
قلوبهم مهما تروي مش هتبقة لينة 
قلوبهم تتروي بدمنا 
قلوبهم تتروي بدمنا 
علشان بنطالب بحقنا 
علشان بنطالب بحقنا 
حق كل مسلم عاش حر زينا *****************بقلمي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> الدراهم درهمتني وبين كنوز الحق توهتني
> قدس دي حقنا......... فلسطيني كان زينا
> قدس لازم يبقي حر طليق وأظن دا من حقنا
> حق كل مسلم عاش حر طليق وأظن دا من حقنا
> ...


 
جميل جدا" سلمت يداك ..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (7 ديسمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> *marriage Is A Relationship In Which One Person Is Always Right, And The Other Is A Husband. *​


 

ههههههههههههههههههه .... اضحكتني بارك الله فيك .. وكل عام وانت وجميع الاخوة والاخوات بخير .


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (7 ديسمبر 2008)

العادات المتوارثة 2
يحكي أن جارتين أسمهما 1و2 زارت الجارة رقم 1 الجارة رقم 2 ووجدتها تقلي السمك فوجدت انها تقسم السمكة إلي نصفين
 فسألتها:
لما تقسمين السمكة نصفين ؟! 
فردت إليها قائلة: لا أعلم وجدت امي تفعل ذاك فتعلمت منها ويمكن هذة الطريقة تعطيها مذاق أحلى 
فسألت الجارة رقم 1 أم الجارة رقم 2 
لماذا كنتي تقسمي السمكة نصفين وانتي بتقليها ؟
فردت إليها قائلة:لا أعلم وجدت امي تفعل ذاك فتعلمت منها ويمكن هذة الطريقة تعطيها مذاق أحلى 
فسألت الجارة رقم 1 جدة الجارة رقم 2 
لماذا كنتي تقسمي السمكة نصفين وانتي بتقليها ؟
فردت إليها قائلة: الطاسة كانت ضيقة يا بنتي فكنت بقسم السمكة نصين علشان أعرف أقليها 



ولكن حتي متي نتوارث كل شئ بدون تفكير أو تدبير هل سيظل هذا حالنا نتوارث بعض الكلمات وبعض الأفعال التي تسئ إلينا 
نحن كثير ما نتوارث أشياء وكلمات وخصوصا بعش الكلمات والجمل التي لو أمعنا النظر فيها وتدبرنها قبل أن نقولها لوجدنا فيها كم مخالفة لديننا ومعارضة لعقيدتنا ولكن 
حتي متي نظل هكذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حتي متي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*تنفيذ المخطط بدقة اااااااااااااااااااااااااا!!!!!!!*

اخواتي واخواني الاعزاء كل عام وانتم بخير ... وادعكم مع الصور .. 










وشوف هاي كمان .. 










وتقبلوا تحياتي ...


----------



## Abo Fares (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*الصداقة الحقيقية‏*

*الصداقة بين**النساء* 

*لم تعد**الزوجة إلى بيتها ذات ليلة ... وفي اليوم التالي قالت لزوجها أنها كانت نائمة عند صديقة لها ..! إتصل الزوج بأفضل عشر صديقات لزوجته* 



*فأنكر الجميع رؤية زوجته تلك الليلة* 

*=========* 









*الصداقة بين الرجال* 

*لم يعد**الزوج لبيته ذات ليلة ... وفي اليوم التالي قال لزوجته أنه كان نائماً عند صديق له.....! إتصلت الزوجة على أفضل عشر أصدقاء للزوج ..* 



*ثمانية منهم أكدوا أنه كان نائماً* 

*عندهم .. وإثنان أقسما أنه لا يزال عندهم* 

**----------- --------- --------- --------- -----** 

*كذا**الرجال والا بلاش* 














​


----------



## إسلام علي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Ayman قال:


> واضح ان اللي مصور هو المراقب :68::68:
> ده اذا كان فيه مراقب اصلا


هههههههه :68:
هوه ده التعليم في مصر :3:
ودي مني هدية لـ م زعيم الإسكندرية تؤيد رأيه









​لكن رأيي لسه مقتنع بيه ​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*الطريقة الخنفشارية فى الاستدلال بالصور الكاريكاتيرية*



bishr قال:


> هههههههه :68:
> هوه ده التعليم في مصر :3:
> ودي مني هدية لـ م زعيم الإسكندرية تؤيد رأيه
> 
> ...


اخى المهندس بشر - اخوانى الكرام اعضاء الملتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
من المشاعر المقدسة انقل لكم خالص تحياتى ودعواتى ان يجمعنا الله على التواصل فى الخير دائما
حقيقة لقد كنت حريصا بعد الفراغ من المناسك ان اتصفح الملتقى لأشاهد الردود والمشاركات 
واقسم بالله اننى لم اتصور ان اعضاء الملتقى لديهم هذا الكم من الظرف وخفة الظل وسرعة البديهة _والفضل بعد الله يرجع لحبيبنا ابو الحلول الذى اتمنى ان اراه فى مكة المكرمة قريبا والذى اسس هذا الباب_ لتخرج من خلاله كل هذه المشاركات الظريفة 
واود ان اشجل (لابن بشر السلفى ) حقوق الملكية الفكرية فى ابتكاره لطريقة جديدة جدا فى الاستدلال واقامة الحجة وهى استخدام الكاريكاتير 
ولكن الأمر ينقصه ان يعرض على الجهات الرسمية التالية :-​

 مجمع البحوث الجنائية والزراعية ومكافحة اسماك الزينة

معهد الأبحاث والتحرى والتقاوى والبذور والأسمدة الفاسدة

 وزارة التموين والطوابير( آلى ونصف آلى - بلدى وافرنجى )

وزارة الداخلية والخارجية ( حريمى ورجالى من جميع المقاسات والأعمار بكم ونص كم - عادى وملون )
 وزارة المواصلات والطرق السريعة الى المقابر الجماعية
 المجلس العالى قوى قوى للبناء بدون تراخيص
الجهاز المركزى للبحث والتحرى عن مصادر الدخل ( من اين لك هذا )
الجهاز المركز لتعبئة الشمس فى زجاجات واحصاء اعداد المغفلين
الهيئة العامة للسكان والكبارى المعلقة فى الهوا
الادارة العامة لمكافحة المسكنات والدماغ الرايقة قوى
وزارة الاستعلام عن المدخرات ومكافحة غسيل الأموا..........ت وتجارة اعضـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاء ملتقى المهندسين
مع الاستعداد التام لتوصيل الطلبات للمنازل
متخصصون فى غسيل الـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ملابس وفك شفرات المحمول على الأكتاف وتركيب الدش ( بارد وساخن ) والبرامج الهنـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـدية المضروبة على عينها

لمزيد من المعلزمات يرجى الاتصال على الأرقام المجانية التالية
000008678576890984765234657847659687098758673645209876
090909090909090867587695768734576859867950948756847567
واذا كانت الخطوط مشغولة يرجى معاودة الاتصال 
واذا ما فيش حد رد عليك اوعبرك يرجى مراسلتنا على البريد الاليكترونى التالى :-
Mlokhiah - Mhalabia @ Yalahwaaaaaay .1/2 Com
او زيارة موقعنا عبر الانتربول
www.abu Glumboo.sabah - Al Khair.com.com.com.com
شعارنا
ليس لنا شعار من اصله وقلنا لك ياللى ما بتفهمش اتصل علينا وقلنا لك تتصل ازاى
_يعنى لازم تخلينا نتكلم وابو الحلول ياخد باله ويحذف البريد الاليكترونى
_مع اهتمامنا بكافة عملاءنا السريين والمخبرين المتخفيين الذين يظهرون فى اوقات الأزمات والمظاهرات
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور يا زعيم ونسال الله ان يتقبل منك حج بيته الحرام وصالح الاعمال ان شاء الله


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (8 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *الصداقة بين**النساء*
> 
> *لم تعد**الزوجة إلى بيتها ذات ليلة ... وفي اليوم التالي قالت لزوجها أنها كانت نائمة عند صديقة لها ..! إتصل الزوج بأفضل عشر صديقات لزوجته*
> 
> ...



أهي كده الرجاله ولا بلاش
هههههههههههه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (8 ديسمبر 2008)

عسل من يومك يامهندس بشر


----------



## Abo Fares (8 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخى المهندس بشر - اخوانى الكرام اعضاء الملتقى​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أهلاً أستاذي العزيز.. بارك الله بك، والحمدلله على سلامتك.. حج مبرور، وسعي مشكور، وتجارة لن تبور..
بالنسبة لهذا الباب، سبقتنا جميعاً فعلاً بهذه المشاركة ، وهذا السبب الأول لتركي البريد الألكتروني مسجلاً في هذه المشاركة.. أما السبب الثاني فهو دعاءك لي في الحج (أنا متأكد من أنك قمت بذلك )..

تقبل تحيـــــــــــاتي..​


----------



## إسلام علي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

فقط إبتسم لأنك لو غضبت هتصاب بالضغط


----------



## نور الجزائرية (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*قوتنا في توادينا و تراحمنا*



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخى الذى اعتز بصداقته الاليكترونية ابو الحلول
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
> دائما ردودك ذات تركيز 1000 مجم / جرعة وهذا سر تميزك لأنك تملك الكثير من مفردات النجاح والتاثير فى الآخرين - ولقد دعوت الله فى يوم عرفة لكل من حملنى امانة الدعاء له فى هذا المكان وودت من قلبى لو كانوا معنا فان من منح الله وعطاياه ان يمنح عبدا من عباده ان يشهد هذا اليوم وانتهز فرصة هذه المداخلة معك واوجه خالص تحياتى لأعضاء الملتقى جميعا _ولأخى المهندس ايمن بصفة خاصة جدا جدا_ واقول له ( صحيح اللى ما يعرفك يجهلك )_ ولقد استعرضت مشاركاتك وعرفت انى لم اقدرك حق قدرك _واشكر للمهندس ( ابن بشر السلفى ) القضية التى اثارها وكانت سببا فى هذا الصدام المعلوماتى
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> ...


----------



## Ayman (9 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخى الذى اعتز بصداقته الاليكترونية ابو الحلول
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
> دائما ردودك ذات تركيز 1000 مجم / جرعة وهذا سر تميزك لأنك تملك الكثير من مفردات النجاح والتاثير فى الآخرين - ولقد دعوت الله فى يوم عرفة لكل من حملنى امانة الدعاء له فى هذا المكان وودت من قلبى لو كانوا معنا فان من منح الله وعطاياه ان يمنح عبدا من عباده ان يشهد هذا اليوم وانتهز فرصة هذه المداخلة معك واوجه خالص تحياتى لأعضاء الملتقى جميعا _ولأخى المهندس ايمن بصفة خاصة جدا جدا_ واقول له ( صحيح اللى ما يعرفك يجهلك )_ ولقد استعرضت مشاركاتك وعرفت انى لم اقدرك حق قدرك _واشكر للمهندس ( ابن بشر السلفى ) القضية التى اثارها وكانت سببا فى هذا الصدام المعلوماتى




اخي زعيم الاسكندرية..
تقبل الله حجك
بارك الله فيك و زادك علما و قدرا..


----------



## Ayman (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*في مصر ..تبكي ام........تبتسم؟؟*

صور تبكي ..
اولها هذه:
1-وجبة الأطفال من هاردييز عليها خريطة مصر دون....
سيناء
مقصودة و اللا منسية بحسن نية ؟؟


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*غدا نتوب*

بسم الله أبدأ كلامي وصلاتي وسلامي علىا المظلل بالغمام محمد رسول الله 

غـداً نـتـوب
غدا نتوب​​متي نعود تائبين؟​...غداً....بعد غد...​كيف ! والموت في وقت وحين.​..متي نعود تائبين؟​ولا نعصي رب العالمين..​للصلاه نحن مضيعون..​للشهوات نحن متبعون..​ضحك ولعب ولهو.. ولينا يوم الدين..​يوم تري أعيننا النار..​يوم نكون مع الكفار..​ويلنا إن لم نرجع عن ذاك الدرب السئيم.​ويلنا إن تمادينا للجحيم..​وترانا مسرعين.. للبغي نحن مدبرون..​وقد نهي عنه رب العالمين.​للحق نحن كاتمون..​للباطل نحن مفصحون..​...ويلنا يوم الدين...​يوم تري الخوف في العيون..​..كدنيا مظلمة الجفون..​يوم تري الذعر فوق الجبين..​..كماء فوقها شمس يوم الدين..​هكذا نكون يوم الدين..​ويلنا إن لم نرجع عن ذاك الدرب السئيم..​..وترانا ضاحكون ....​...للشباب نحن مفسدون..​وترانا للسؤ نحن قدوة للجاهلين..​...ويلنا يوم الدين...​...ويلنا يوم الدين...​​​بقلم/ علي درويش​​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*شوفوا حاجة ثانية*

يا جماعة خلاص احنا غيرنا الموضوع شوفوا حاجة تانية 
خذ يا عم هذه الحاجة الثانية على الماشى كده انت واخونا المهندس ابراهيم وهذه طرفة حدثت مع ومع بعض اصدقائى
كان مجموعة من الأخوة فى زيارة لصديق لنا مريض فى المستشفى فقابل احدهم طبيبا فى الممر وعاوز يقوله انت دكتور ولا لأ فقال له بالحرف الواحد ( مش الباشمهندس دكتور برضه )
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ فى احدى لجان التفتيش المرورية على مدخل مكة المكرمة كان صديق سودانى يقود سيارته فاوقفه عسكرى التفتيش وطلب منه الهوية - فاخذ ينظر فيها ثم قال له انت سودانى ؟؟؟؟؟
قال له لأ لبنانى مظلل
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ بمناسبة الحج وهذه مهداه للجميع وبصفة خاصة ابو الحلول وسوف تعلمون لماذا 
لبنانية ذهبت الى الحج وبعد ان رجعت سألوها شو سويت بالحج؟؟؟
قالت اول إشى عملنا seven rounds حول الكعبة (تقصد الطواف ) وعملنا toutch للـ black stone ( تقصد الحجر الأسود ) واخذنا drink من مية زمزم وبعدين عملنا walk بين الصفا والمروة ( تقصد السعى ) وبعدين رمينا stone على هايدا الأزعر اللى عامل إكتير مشاكل مع الله ( تقصد ابليس )
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اذا عجبتكم فسوف اعطيكم الثانية​


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (10 ديسمبر 2008)

هات التانية


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*خذ الثانية*

فى احدى المسابقات الثقافية لبنانية سألوها ماذا تعرفين عن غزوة بدر ؟؟؟؟
قالت كانت fiting (معركة ) بين tow groups ( بين فريقين ) جروب مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وجروب مع ابو جهل - وبنشكر الله إكتير إكتير انه نصر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ورفقاته على ابو جهل ورفقاته
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هذه حقائق وليست طرف
مدرسة ابتدائى تدرس درس الهجرة فقالت للأطفال ( وجاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الى ابو بكر وقال له ok ياابو بكر قال ok يا رسول الله )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فى برنامج للفتاوى فى التليفزيون المصرى سيدة تسأل فضيلة المفتى وتقول 
( زوجى يعمل فى احدى الشركات وصاحب هذه الشركة مسيحى وكل سنة يختار عشرة من الموظقين لأداء الحج على حسابه وتسال السيدة وتقول انا عاوزة اعرف جوزى كده الحج بتاعه ok ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
رئيسة تحرير احدى المجلات المشهورة كانت دائما تفتخر انها اول سيدة ( ..... ) ترتدى المايوه البكينى على شواطئ الـــ ( ........... ) وسالت المفتى وقتها اذا نزلت البحر بالمايوه البكينى فهل صومها صحيح ام لا ؟؟؟ فقال لها صومك صحيح طالما لم يدخل الماء الى جوفك 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
على خلفية احدى شاحنات النقل الكبيرة مكتوب عليها ( اذا دعتك قدرتك على ظلم الناس فتذكر قدرة الله عليك - صدق الله العظيم )
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
خرج احد عوام الناس من المسجد وكان الأمام قد صلى بآيات من السبع الطول على غير ما درج عليه الأئمة فخرج هذا الرجل يقول ( والله يا جماعة انا سمعت قرآن جديد لانج )
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اولادى هنا فى السعودية يذهبون الى دور تحفيظ القرآن ومن بين اولادى توأم ولد وبنت فى الثالثة من الصف الابتدائى - وكل يوم اذا عادوا من التحفيظ تسالهم امهم ( عليكم سورة ايه بكرة ؟؟؟ ) وفى يوم رجع الولد من التحفيظ فسالته امه نفس السؤال فقال لها ( على الطلاق ) فراجعته امه فى دهشة فقال لها ( والله العظيم على الطلاق )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فى يوم كنا نصلى الفجر وكان الامام مشهور عنه انه يطيل فى القراءة وفى يوم صلى بنا بسورة النمل على ركعتين فخرج احد العوام وقال ( ده صلى بينا ساعتين بسورة النمل امال لو صلى بصورة الفيل كنا قعدنا اليوم كله )
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
احدى الراقصات استضافوها على احدى القنوات لتحكى لنا قصة كفاحها فكان مما قالت ( الناس مش عارفة احنا تعبنا ازاى علشان نوصل للى احنا فيه 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هل يكفى هذا اليوم ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## إسلام علي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

أجمل ما قرأت
بحث عن أسرار القلب
http://rapidshare.com/files/172104552/Heart.pps.html


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*مره مهندس خارج من بيته مراته بتقوله على فين العزم قالها فى إتجاه القوة *​​​*واحد اخترع حبوب للحامل علشان المولود يطلع مؤدب وكل مولود فعلا نزل مؤدب . واحدة أخدت الحبوب وماولدتش في المعاد فراحت للدكتور عملها ولادة قيصرية ، لقى توأم كل واحد بيعزم علي التانى ويقول له "اتفضل" التاني يقوله "لأ اتفضل إنت الأول*​ 
*مره المدرس سأل الاطفال فى الفصل الى يفتكر نفسه غبى يقف ... بعد شويه وقف تلميذ ...فساله المدرس و ليه بقه يا سيدي بتفتكر نفسك غبي ..فرد عليه التلميذ اصلي محبيتش اشوفك واقف لواحداك يا أستاذ
*
*
الزوجه : بابا يظهر عليه كان أعمى لما رضى بك زوج لى وأنت ماتستاهلش .
الزوج : ياريته كان فتح ورفضنى.


سيده المنزل :إنتى بتحبى الأطفال.
الشغاله : والله ده يتوقف على الماهيه إللى حاخدها منكم.
_____________________________________________________________
** 
** 
​*


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*خذ انت دى*

عملوا فرح فى الغابة - طلع الأسد ( ينقط فى الفرح ) انا الملك وانا الزعيم و اللى فى نفسه حاجة يقولهالى وسمعنى سلام كبير
طلع الفيل ينقط وقال سلام كبير اوى لأخونا الأسد هو الزعيم بس انا الكبير والكبير كبير وسمعنى اجدع سلام
الفار ما عجبوش الكلام طلع على المسرح وقال سمع هوسسسسسسسسسسس ما فيش كبير وما فيش زعيم وما حدش منكم يملا عينى
وقبل ما انزل سمعنى سلام باودعك ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

قال الضيف لمضيفه : إلحق التعبان دخل حجره حماتك.
فقاله : سيبه يستاهل هو إللى جابه لنفسه.

فى بلد كلها أغبية فى نهاية هذه البلد حفره كبيرة كل ما واحد يعدى يقع فى هذه الحفره فقالوا لازم نجيب حد ذكى يحل المشكلة دى ...... جابو أذكى ثلاثة فى البلد الأول قال: أحنا نقف هنا واللى يقع نطلعه ونوديه المستشفى الثانى قال له أنتى غبى مأحنا نجيب الإسعاف تقف هنا واللى يقع تخده هى وتوديه المستشفى .......فقال الثالث أما أنتو بلد أغبيه صحيح مأحنا نردم الحفره دى ونحفر وحده عند المستشفى علطول 




*غبي اتصل بخطوط الطيران يحجز تذكرة ، قاله الموظف: ذهاب واياب ؟؟؟؟ قال له : لا خروج المغلوب *​ 


ابو العربى قاعد مع اصحابه و بيحكيلهم : انا مره طلعلى اسد و كان فى ايدى كباية ميه رميته بيها الاسد طلع يجرى رد عليه واحد من اللى قاعدين قاله صح يابو العربى انا قابلت نفس الاسد ضربته بالقلم ايدى اتبلت 


*فشار بيقول لواحد .. انا من شهر أخدت الفلوكه وطلعت على قبرص أشتري تلاجه.... وانا راجع نسيت أشيل الهلب ... رحت جايب قبرص معاي *​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*الفرق بينك وبين رئيسك في العمل*إذا أخذت وقت طويل في عمل ما فأنت *بطئ*... لكن إذا أخذ رئيسك وقت طويل في ذلك فهو *دقيق*
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/zein_saudi/

إذا لم تعمل ما كلفت به فأنت *كسول* .. لكن إذا لم يعمل رئيسك ما كلف به فهو *مشغول*


إذا عملت خطأ فأنت أبله .. لكن إذا عمل رئيسك خطأ فهو *بشر*
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/zein_saudi/

إذا كنت في إجازة مرضية فأنت دائما *مريض*.. لكن إذا كان رئيسك في يوم إجازة مرضية ..بالتأكيد أنه *مريض جدا*ً.. يعني عادي يقدر يأخذ إجازة من عيادة أهليه أو ما يحتاج
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/zein_saudi/

إذا اتخذت موقفا ما فأنت *أرعن*... لكن إذا عمله رئيسك فهو *حازم*


إذا أسعدت رئيسك فأنت *متملق*... ولكن إذا رئيسك أسعد رئيسه فهو *متعاون*


إذا عملت شئ ما بدون أن تكلف به... فأنت *متجاوز لصلاحياتك*... اما إذا عمل رئيسك نفس الشئ فهي *مبادرة*...
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/zein_saudi/

إذا خرجت من مكتبك بالتأكيد انك تتجول في *الخارج*... اما إذا فعل رئيسك نفس الشئ فهو في *مهمه عمل*


إذا أغمضت عينيك فأنت *نائم*... اما إذا أغمض الرئيس عينيه فهو يفكر في طرق *تطوير العمل*


*وعجبي عليك يا دنيا
*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*أعلى مرتب شهري في العالم*​


*
اعلى راتب شهري يتقاضاه شخص هو لرئيس مصرف **Ubs **السويسري **مارسيل أوبسيل** 
الذي بلغ راتبه الشهري **
21.3 مليون فرنك (18.5 مليون دولار)**
يعني **
68,688,118 مليون درهم اماراتي**
يعني **
5,336,538 مليون دينار كويتي**
يعني **
69,375,000 مليون ريال سعودي*​*يعني*​*100,000,000 جنية مصري*​*يعني 100 مليون جنية في الشهر بس*​*
وبهذا تجاوز أوبسيل، صاحب أكبر راتب شهري في أوروبا، منافسه دانييل فاسيلا، 
رئيس شركة نوفارتيس للصناعات الكيميائية والصيدلانية الذي نال
20.8 مليون فرنك.
وجاء فرانز هومر رئيس شركة روش للصناعات الدوائية في المرتبة الثالثة بقائمة 
كشف الرواتب (13.3 مليون فرنك)، 
ثم وولتر كايلهولز، رئيس مجلس إدارة كريدي سويس، ثاني أكبر المصارف السويسرية بعد **Ubs (12** مليوناً)
، وتوماس إيبلنك، رئيس شركة فار ما المتفرّعة عن نوفارتيس 
(8.6 ملايين)،
وإيرنستو بيرتاريلليو،رئيس مؤسسة سيرونو للأبحاث العضوية 
(6.7 ملايين).
وجاء في المراتب الأربعة الأخيرة في القائمة: هانزيورك فايس،
رئيس شركة سينتس المتخصصة بالتقنيات الطبية، ويورغن دورمان، 
رئيس مجلس مديري شركة **Abb* *للصناعات الهندسية، ومارك فيشمان، مدير الأبحاث 
في نوفارتيس، وإيرنس تانر، رئيس شركة ليندت للشوكولاته.*​
*إحنا مش طماعين *​


*ممكن راتب لشهر واحد ونقدم **بعدها **إستقالتنا*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

#yiv616759374 .ExternalClass .EC_hmmessage P{padding:0px;}#yiv616759374 .ExternalClass body.EC_hmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Verdana;}
عائله اوباما تنتقل إلى البيت الأبيض بعد فوزه بالرئاسة J








.


----------



## حسان2 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*غبي فكر وحس ان العالم فيه اشياء كثيرة غلط ووضع أسئلة ليُبرهن على ذلك:*​ 



*1- إذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم يستفد الفيل منها ؟ *
*2- أنت تركض للأمام لتخفيض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل يزيد وزنك ؟؟؟؟ *
*3- لماذا الصمغ الشديدالفعالية لا يلتصق بالأنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟ *
*4- إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما يقولون ، فأين يجلس المتفرجون ؟ *
*5-إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشيش المزروع ، كيف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟ *
*6- البطيخ الذي لايحتوي بذور ، كيف تمت زراعته ؟ *
*7- نسمع كثيراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طيب كم تبلغ سرعة العتمة ؟؟ *
*8- لماذا لا يصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟ *
*9- لماذا يعقمون الإبرةالسامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام ؟؟؟؟ *
*10- لماذا كان الطيارون الانتحاريون اليابانيون( الكاميكاز ) يرتدون خوذة واقية ؟ *
*11- طيب هذا سؤال أجمل منه إذا كان السوبر ماركت يفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرين ساعة في اليوم لمدة عامٍ كامل ، فلماذا وضعت عليه الأبواب والأقفال ؟؟ *​ 

*طلع الغبي اذكي من العالم ... *​


----------



## حسان2 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*2 cows*

*





الاشتراكية: 
إذا لديك بقرتان, تعطي جارك بقره



الشيوعية:
إذا لديك بقرتان, الحكومة تأخذهم وتعطيك الحليب



النازية:
إذا لديك بقرتان, الحكومة تأخذهم وتقتلك 



النظام الأمريكي:
إذا لديك بقرتان, تبيع واحده و تجبر الثانيه بأن تنتج حليب بدل اربع ابقار. ثم توظف خبير ليدرس سبب وفاتها!



النظام الباكستاني:
اذا لديك بقرتان, واحده تكون تابعه لامريكا والثانيه تابعه للحكومه 



النظام الفرنسي:
اذا لديك بقرتان. تضرب عن العمل لأنك تريد الثالثه 



النظام البريطاني:
اذا لديك بقرتان. كلاهم مصابات بجنون البقر




النظام السوداني:
اذا لديك بقرتان. لا تستطيع ان تحصل على حليب لأنهم دوما نائمات



*

*
النظام المصري: 
اذا لديك بقرتان. سيبيعونك قبل ان تبيعهم

*
*( قوية )*

*نظام دبي:
اذا لديك بقرتان. تفتح موقع الكتروني لهم وتعلن عنهم بجميع المجلات. تنشأ مدينه جديدة تسميها 'مدينة الابقار' او 'قرية الحليب'. تبيع الحليب قبل حلب البقر للمستثمرين المغمورين والمعروفين الذين يريدون ان يبيعوا الحليب الغير موجود ليجنوا الارباح بغضون سنتين. ثم تستضيف لاعب الجولف تايجر وود ليحلب البقره لتجذب الأعلام


*

*نظام الشارقة:
إذا لديك بقرتان. تبيعهم لمستثمر بدبي. الأبقار تموت في زحمة الطريق إلى دبي. تخسر كل أبقارك




النظام القطري:
إذا لديك بقرتان. ويعرفون كيف يركلون الكرة, تعطيهم الجنسية و 5 سيارات و 10 هواتف نقاله و 3 أراضي و بنايه و مزرعة كبيره

*



النظام السعودي:
إذا لديك بقرتان. وسافرت بهم لخارج السعودية وضاعوا هناك, ابحث عنهم بالبارات والمراقص





*نظام ابوظبي:

إذا لديك بــقـرتــان 


So what? We have Oil.



*​


----------



## إسلام علي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*قمة النحس انك تعمل حادثه فوق الكوبرى 
و قمة الحظ ان الى تخبطك تكون عربية اسعاف 
.................. 
قمة السعاده لما يكون حواليك ناس تعرفهم 
و قمة الحزن انك تحس انك وحيد بينهم 
................... 
قمة الحماس لما تشجع فريقك و هو مغلوب و بيحاول انه يتعادل و يغلب 
و قمة الاحباط لما يكون فريقك الزمالك 
................... 
قمة الامل لما تشوف بكره حلو 
و قمة اليأس لما تلبس النظاره 
................... 
قمة الصحه لما مترحش لدكتور 
و قمة المرض لما تكون بتتعقد منهم اصلا 
.................... 
قمة الحريه انك تسوق نفسك 
و قمة الكبت لما يكون معكش رخصه 
..................... 
قمة الى بيحب الحياه السما 
و قمة الى نفسه يموت سقف لجنه امتحان ثانويه عامه 
................... 
قمة الحنين لما ترجع بلدك بعد فتره غياب 
و قمة الجفاء لما تكون فى السفينه الغرقانه و ترجع ع السجن 
................... 
قمة الحب لما تحب نفسك اولا 
و قمة الكره لما تقلب الاخرين بعد كده 
.................. 
قمة النشاط لما تصحى تروح شغلك الى انت بتحبه 
و قمة الكسل لما تصحى و يكون دا حلم 
................. 
قمة الجرأه لما تقول للغول عنيك حمره 
و قمة السياسه لما تقوله اكيد كنت سهران للصبح 
................
قمة الحياه مفيش 
... و قمة كلمه مفيش نقطه *


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*Working in Dubai* ​​​*In the beginning* ​

​​*After a week*​

​​*After a month* ​

​​*After two months* ​*

*​​*After three months *​*

*​​*After four months *​*

*​​*After five months *​*

*​​*After a year*​*

*​​*And after 3 years… *​....​....​....​....​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​

​​​ 


​


----------



## Abo Fares (10 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> يا جماعة خلاص احنا غيرنا الموضوع شوفوا حاجة تانية
> 
> خذ يا عم هذه الحاجة الثانية على الماشى كده انت واخونا المهندس ابراهيم وهذه طرفة حدثت مع ومع بعض اصدقائى
> كان مجموعة من الأخوة فى زيارة لصديق لنا مريض فى المستشفى فقابل احدهم طبيبا فى الممر وعاوز يقوله انت دكتور ولا لأ فقال له بالحرف الواحد ( مش الباشمهندس دكتور برضه )
> ...


 
أهلاً أستاذي العزيز.. 
فعلاً النكتة حلوة، وعلى راسي اللبنانية كلهم، بس أنا شامي لك خيو، مو لبناني .. أنا من دمشق-سوريا..

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وكل عام وأنتم بخير.. 

بارك الله بكم جميعاً أساتذتي الكرام.. 

أولاً.. أحببت فقط الاعتذار لتعديلي بعض الكلمات، وحذف بعض المشاركات، وذلك لتساير المشاركات الشروط الموضوعة في أول مشاركة في الموضوع..

ثانياً.. سأقوم بحذف المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع التي تعلقت باقتراح المهندس زعيم الاسكندرية، وننتظر طرح الزعيم لهذين الموضوعين وإرشادانا على الرابط بعد ذلك..

ثالثاً.. لا أعرف لماذا لم أستطع مشاهدة الصور في هذه الصفحة!.. هل يا ترى الجميع لا يستطيع ذلك، أم فقط أنا؟؟

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## نور الجزائرية (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*اليس قوتنا في وحدتنا و حبنا لبعضنا البعض*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
الحمد لله الموضوع انتهى على خير و الاخوان في تراحمهم و تواديهم كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضه البعض هده المناقشة كان سببها ان كل واحد فينا ما بيفكر الا بحدود فكره هو لا يفتح مجال ليعرف افكار الاخرين و قد سبق ان طرحت موضوعا على هدا الملتقى اتمنى من الاخوة ان يعيدوا قراءته و هو 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107846.html
وحّد الله صفوفكم للخير و المنفعة على هدا الملتقى و خارجه انشاء الله 
اخي زعيم الاسكندرية سعيدة بالمواضيع التي ستقدمها لنا على هدا الملتقى 
و اليكم هده الابتسامة التي وصلتني على البريد من احدى المنتديات النسوية 
و اصل الابتسامة سورية .

هاد مرة موظف وقف عند البقالية يلي بيحارتو وأشترى شوية غراض*وعند الدفع طلب من صاحب البقالية أنو يسجلهن عليه بالدين فرفض صاحب*
*البقالية وقلو ما بتعامل انا إلا بالكاش موني**!!!*​ 
*فقلو الموظف متعجب: بدك كاش ؟؟*
*قلو صاحب البقالية أي ليش لأ ؟*
*فجاوبو الموظف** :*​ 
*لأنوالكاش غير متوفر بالأسواق المحلية*
*لأنه تجمع بأيدي شلة من الحرمية*
*والحرمية صارو كتار*
*والكترة غلبت الشجاعة*
*والشجاعة كنز لا يفنى*
*والكنز موجود بالمغارة*
*وااالمغارة ما بتفتح إلا لعلي بابا والأربعين حرامي*
*والأربعين حرامي صارو ملايين*
*والملايين عم تندفع لضعاف النفوس رشوة*
*والرشوة صارت حق*
*والحق يا حسرتي ضاع*
*والأكل ما عاد منو غذاء*
*والغذاء مقابل النفط*
*والنفط جاب البلا على روسنا*
*وروسنا تمرمطت بالأرض*
*والأرض مقابل السلام*
*والسلام صار استسلام*
*والاستسلام ضيّع الكرامة*
*والكرامة خسر أدام الوحدة*
*والوحدة صارت حلم*
*والحلم سيد الأخلاق*
*والأخلاق تحولت لنفاق*
*والنفاق جمع نفق*
*والنفق لازم يتكمّل*
*ولحتى يتكمّل بدو متعهد بناء صالح*
*وصالح ما عاد بهالأيام*
*وبهالأيام صارت المفاهيم مقلوبة*
*والمقلوبة بدها بيتنجان ولحمة*
*واللحمة ماعادت تفوت لبيت الفقرا ولو نطحو الحيطان*
*والحيطان صار ألها أدان*
*وألأدان معبية البلد*
*وهالبلد صار في أكل هوا*
*والهوا صار فيي تلوث*
*والتلوث عشعش بالنفوس،والسجل المدني والقضاء*
*وللقضاء على القضاء صار بدو قضاء وقدر*
*والقدر علينا مكتوب*
*والمكتوب ما في منو هريبة*
*والهريبة تلتين المرجلة*
*والمرجلة ما عادت لكل واحد*
*وكل واحد ألو ساعة*
*والساعة أتية لا ريب فيها*
*يوم يأخذ كل ذي حق حقه الذي شفط منه في الدنيا*
*وعلى الدنيا السلام مشان الحصول على الأختام*
*والأختام عند المدام*
*والمدام كانت شامية وهلأ صارت روسية شقرا*
*والشقرا بتهز الأرض*
*والأرض بتتكلم عربي*
*والعربي ماحدا بيقدر عليه غير الله*
*والله اذا منضل على هالحالة لتسحبنا الكلاب*
*والكلاب أحسن من البني أدم*
*وأدم علق علقة مصخمة مع حوا*
*وحوا ما بتعرف غير كلمة بدي*
*وبدي ألعن أبو هالحالة*
اللي خلت ابراهيم يزعل من الزعيم 
و الزعيم يأخذ خاطره من ابراهيم 
و الحمد لله الموضوع انتهى على خير 
*بطلت اشتري*​


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله كل هذا بداخلكم من كم الضحك الذي تخفوة وراء رسمة المهندس التي انتم تبدوناه طوال الوقت 
فنحن هنا من أجل هذا وشكرا لأخواني وأساتذتي


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله أخت نور كلام شو كتير حلو وجميل


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*اقوال خالدة*

_أقوال خالدة لزعيم الاسكندرية_



لا تؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد ولكن أجله الى ما بعد الغد 


العمل شيء مقدس لذلك فلا تقترب منه

اذا راودتك رغبة فى العمل فإسترخ قليلا فانها من هواجس الشيطان

اذا لم تذهب هذه الرغبة فاشغل نفسك بالنوم 



​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ما أجمل كلماتك أخت نور الجزائرية
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> _أقوال خالدة لزعيم الاسكندرية_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:12::77::12::77::12::77::12::77::12::77::12::77::12::77::12::77::12:​فعلا نصائح غالية وتستاهل الحفظ


----------



## Ayman (11 ديسمبر 2008)

غرام عجيب:
قبضت الشرطة في تايوان على شاب متيم ارسل إلى حبيبته 1320رسالة حب خلال عامين فقط.. ليس هذا فحسب بل كان خجولاً لدرجة انه لم يكتب اسمه ابدا على الرسائل (وإن كان وعدها بتحقيق هذه الأمنية حين توافق على الزواج منه) وبسبب كثرة الرسائل رفعت الفتاة دعوى على كاتبها الذي اتضح انه زميلها في العمل ولم يتجرأ يوما على مفاتحتها في الموضوع.. المفارقة هنا أن الفتاة تزوجت لاحقا من ساعي البريد الذي استلطفته بعد رؤيته 1320مرة خلال عامين


----------



## Ayman (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مخ مافيه:
في ألمانيا هناك دار نشر عريقة تدعى "شيراند" معروفة باصدار الخرائط والأطالس الجغرافية الدقيقة، وتعد خريطتها عن جبل بروكن (أعلى جبل في ألمانيا) رائجة جدا بين هواة التسلق والتزحلق على الجليد، غير أن أحدث القياسات أثبت أن ارتفاع الجبل هو 3747قدما وليس 3741كما هو مكتوب في الخريطة، وكي تحافظ المؤسسة على دقة معلوماتها - وتتلافى سحب الخرائط من السوق - كلفت شركة انشاءات برفع قمة الجبل ستة أقدام اضافية باستعمال كومة من الصخور الطبيعية، هذه الحركة (التي تنم لأول وهلة عن ذكاء جيولوجي رهيب) هزت ثقة الزبائن بالمؤسسة فانخفضت اسهمها وحققت خسائر متواصلة - رغم أنها عادت لإزالة الصخور وسحب الخرائط!

حظ اقشر:
اشترى مواطن يدعى جاك ويلي جهازا متطورا للتحذير من الأعاصير، وبعد ثلاثة ايام وصل الجهاز بواسطة البريد وكانت ابرة القياس تشير الى وجود (اعصار عنيف) ولأن الطقس كان هادئا وصحوا - ولأن الابرة رفضت التحرك عن مكانها - قرر ويلي إعادة الجهاز إلى الشركة المصنعة. غير ان موظف البريد رفض استلامه لأن العنوان كان ناقصاً بسبب تمزق الغلاف الخارجي. وحينها قرر جاك اعادة الجهاز بنفسه والبحث عن مقر الشركة في ولاية نيوانجلاند، وبالفعل نجح في إرجاع الجهاز واستعادة نقوده ولكنه حين وصل منزله وجده قد دمر تماما بسبب إعصار مفاجئ تسبب في وفاة زوجته وطفله!...


----------



## Ayman (11 ديسمبر 2008)

واحد محكوم عليه بالإعدام..
بعد ما علقوه فى المشنقه قعد يشاور ويخبط بإيديه ورجليه .. حسبوه عايز يقول حاجه مهمه ففكوه ونزلوه بسرعه
فبصلهم وقال: يا **** كنت هتخنق


----------



## Ayman (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*لست أدري..........قصيدة*


لست أدري..........قصيدة

جئتُ لا أعلم للســـوق ، ولكني أتيت
ولقد أبصرت أمامي خيارا فاشتريت
فإذا بالســعـــر كالنار لهيبا فاكتويت
كيف جئتُ .. كيف ضيّعتُ نقودي
لستُ أدري


أجديدٌ أم قديمٌ أنا في ســوق الخضارْ
كم ترى أعلك خســاً ورويداً وصبارْ
بينما الشلغم والفندال حكــــراً للكبارْ
أتمنى أنني أدري ، ولكني ............ .
لستُ أدري


ومعـاشي ما معاشي ؟ أقليل أم كثير ؟
هل أنا أسعد أم أشقى به مثل الأجيرْ ؟
أأنا السـائر للمـالِ ، أم المـال يســير ؟
أم كلانا واقفٌ ، والـذي يجري ........
لستُ أدري


قد سألتُ اللحم يوماً هل أنا يا لحم منكا ؟
هل ترى أصلح للأكل إذا سـُوِّيْتُ تِكا ؟!
أم ترى لحمي قاسٍ أعجفٍ يصعب علكا
ضحكَ القصابُ مني ... وهو يعني .....
لستُ أدري


أيها اللحمُ أتدري كم مشى البق عليكا ؟
وهل " الذُّبانُ " يدري أنه جاثٍ لديكا ؟
وهل الأمراض تدري أنهـا منكَ إليكا ؟
ما الذي الأغنام قالت حين ماءت .......
لستُ أدري


أنت يا لحم عجيبٌ ... آه مـا أعظم أمركْ
أنت مثلي أيها الجاموس لا تعرفُ سركْ
أشبهت حالك حالي وحكى نحري نحرك
فمتى أنجــو من النحر ... وتنجــو ... !!
لستُ أدري


أيها التاجر قل لي : هل أنا مثلك أحيا ؟
قد أكلتَ اللحم مني .. وتركت العظم ليا
هل أنا مثلك شيءٌ ... أم تراني لست شيا
أم ترى الخالق أوصــــــاكَ بنحـــري ...
لستُ أدري


أنا يا تاجـــر خلقٌ .. مثلما ربك ربي ...
لي نفسٌ تتشهى ... وأحاسيسٌ بقلبي ...
ليَ أطفالٌ صغارٌ .. أرتجيهم وأُربِّي !!
فلماذا أنت تلهــــو بمصيري ............
لستُ أدري


يا وزير السوق إنا قــد تجرعنا المرارةْ
فهل القانون يرضى ذبحنا باسم التجارة
هل ترى مثلك مثلي قد تكبدت الخسارة
أم ترى أنتَ غشيمٌ لستَ تدري ............
لستُ أدري


----------



## Ayman (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*عن البخلاء....نكت مصرية*

سألو واحد بخيل طحن: تعمل ايه لو الدنيا برد؟ قال: أروح جنب الدفاية. قالو: ولو الدنيا بردت أكتر؟ قال:أقرب من الدفاية. قالو: ولو بردت أكتر؟ قال: ألزق في الدفاية. قالو: طب ولو نزل تلج؟ قال: أشغل الدفاية بقى وأمري لله

# واحد بخيل قال لابنه : إنجح السنة دي وانا أجبلك كورة .. الولد شد حيله ونجح .. أبوه إشترى له كورة .. وقال له : طب لو نجحت السنة الجاية أنفخها لك

# واحد بخيل اوي لما اتجوز سافر قضي شهر العسل لوحده

# مرة واحد بخيل شقتة ولعت ادى للمطافى رنة

# سألوا بخيل : لو الدنيا برد تعمل ايه؟ قال : اقعد جنب الدفايه قالولوا لو الدنيا برد موت ؟ قال: الزق في الدفايه قالولوا : طب لو الدنيا بقت تلج؟ قال: أمري لله .......... أفتح الدفايه وخلاص

# مرة واحد بخيل حلم انه اشترى فاكهة ولحمة لبيته ولما صحى حكى لمراتة قالتله ايه البعزقة دى

# واحد بخيل دخل مع ابنه سوبر ماركت الولد قال لأبوه : بأحب الشوكولاته أبوه قاله : حبها ورجعها مكانها

# مره واحد شحات ماشى على واحد عجلاتى بقول له اعطنى مما اعطاك الله قاله خد لك لفه


----------



## Ayman (11 ديسمبر 2008)

# مره قرية كلها أغبيا كان فيها حفره كل يوم واحد يقع فيها عملوا مجلس علشان يشوفوا حل للحفره دي قام واحد وقال يا جماعه احنا نحط عربية اسعاف جنب الحفره علشان المصابين يتنقلوا بسرعه قام التاني قال احنا نبني مستشفى جنب الحفره علشان يتنقلوا أسرع قام التالت قالهم يا جامعه انتوا مغلبين نفسكم ليه احنا نردم الحفرة دي ..ونحفر واحدة تانية جنب المستشفى


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السادة المهندسين - ايمن - محى - ابراهيم اسامة - على درويش
الأخت نور الجزائرية
سأرفع فيكم شكوى لأبو الحلول انتم لم تتركوا شيئا من خفة الظل الا سبقتونا به واحنا كده بنلهث وراكم
مش ممكن مش ممكن خفة الظل دى​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*بمناسبة العيد واكل لحوم الأضاحى*

عالم السناكيح
جلس السنكوح الصغير يندب حاله امام ابيه فانشد يقول
احب ولائم الأغنياء يابا واعمل للهجوم فيها الف حسابا

واهوى اللحم مقليا بسمن واهوى من اطايبه كبابا

فرد عليه السنكوح الكبير قائلا
واذا اتت الشوربة السخناء يابنى فيغرق ماؤها الدسم الشنابا
وان نشبت يدى فى صدر ديك فلن تتركه وان اتت النيابا
ثم تفكر قليلا وقال
ومن اين الفقير يجيب ديكا وان رهن المراتب والدولابا
فقولوا للغنى كفاك بخلا فكم فى وجهنا اغلقت بابا 
وبعثرت فلوسك على الغوانى ولم تحسن بقرش الى الغلابا
دعوت الله يبتليك بفقر يبيع لك البيجامة والشرابا
​
​


----------



## هادي المهندس (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكيد فقدتموني.................*

السلام عليكم

اخواني الاعزاء كل عام وانتم بالف خير , وحج مبرور اخي زعيم الاسكندريه ,, ( شو عامل من مشاركات مشاكسات هههههههههه , حيث قرات جميع المشاركات التي فاتتني ولم ارد التعليق لان بصراحه هذه الامور تجلب الكثير من الزعل لان اكيد هناك اراء متضاربه , اتعلمون ان اغلب المنتديات القائمه على هذه المواضيع وغيرها لاتوجد عندهم صفاء بل اغلب الاوقات هم يتناظرون وبدون نتيجه متوخاة لا اعرف لماذا ؟؟؟ ) على كل حال , تركت لكم الساحه لفتره ,


وهاأنذا اليوم قادما حاملا قيثارتي عازفا عليها موسيقى الروح ..........​
اهدي لكم احبتي هذا المرفق

مع تحياتي وحبي للجميع ووحدكم على على كلمته


----------



## هادي المهندس (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*عــــــــــــــــــــــــزاء*

في أحد الأيام وصل الموظفون إلى مكان عملهم فرأوا لوحة كبيرة معلقة على الباب الرئيسي لمكان العمل كتب عليها : "لقد توفي البارحة الشخص الذي كان يُعيق تقدمكم ونموكم في هذه الشركة ! ونرجوا منكم الدخول وحضور العزاء في الصالة المخصصة لذلك"!

في البداية حزن جميع الموظفون لوفاة أحد زملائهم في العمل، لكن بعد لحظات تملك الموظفون الفضول لمعرفة هذا الشخص الذي كان يقف عائقاً أمام تقدمهم ونمو شركته م!

بدأ الموظفون بالدخول إلى قاعة الكفن وتولى رجال أمن الشركة عملية دخولهم ضمن دور فردي لرؤية الشخص داخل الكفن .

وكلما رأى شخص ما يوجد بداخل الكفن أصبح وبشكل مفاجئ غير قادر على الكلام وكأن شيئاً ما قد لامس أعماق روحه .

لقد كان هناك في أسفل الكفن مرآة تعكس صورة كل من ينظر إلى داخل الكفن وبجانبها لافتة صغيرة تقول "هناك شخص واحد في هذا العالم يمكن أن يضع حداً لطموحاتك ونموك في هذا العالم وهو أنت" .

حياتك لا تتغير عندما يتغير مديرك أو يتغير أصدقاؤك أو زوجتك أو شركتك أو مكان عملك أو حالتك المادية ، حياتك تتغير عندما تتغير أنت وتقف عند حدود وضعتها أنت لنفسك ! 

راقب شخصيتك وقدراتك ولا تخف من الصعوبات والخسائر والأشياء التي تراها مستحيلة!

كن رابحاً دائماً ! وضع حدودك على هذا الأساس.
وعلى هذا الأساس تصنع الفرق في حياتك.
وذلك يكون بحسن التوكل على الله وليس التواكل والأخذ بالأسباب والإخلاص لله ثم الإخلاص في العمل والبعد عن اليأس والإحباط والعجز والتكاسل .​
مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*خمس احجار كريمه*

 
 خمس أحجار كريمة
من أجل حياة حكيمة
الاولى

لا تسمح لأحد أن يأخذ الأولوية 
في حياتك... 
عندما تكون أنت خياراً ثانوياً 
في حياته..
.

الثانية 

لا تبكي على أي علاقة في الحياة
لأن الذي تبكي من أجله لا يستحق دموعك
والشخص الذي يستحق دموعك
لن يدعك تبكي أبداً....

الثالثة
عامِل الجميع بلطف وتهذيب
حتى الناس الوقحين معك،
ليس لأنهم غير لطيفين
بل لأنك أنت لطيف وقلبك نظيف

الرابعة
لا تبحث عن سعادتك في الآخرين
وإلا ستجد نفسك وحيداً وحزين

بل ابحث عنها داخل نفسك
وستشعر بالسعادة حتى لو بقيت وحيداً...... 

الخامسة
السعادة دائماً تبدو ضئيلة
عندما نحملها بأيدينا الصغيرة...

لكن عندما نتعلم كيف نشارك بها،
سندرك كم هي كبيرة وثمينة ...!.
​

مع تحياتي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

المرفق فعلا رائع أخي هادي
وبالرغم من أن كلماته تستحق النقش في الصخر
إلا أن المؤثرات الصوتية به تستحق الكتابة على الرمل


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

المرفق فعلا رائع أخي هادي
وبالرغم من أن كلماته تستحق النقش في الصخر
إلا أن المؤثرات الصوتية به تستحق الكتابة على الرمل


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء كل عام وانتم بالف خير , وحج مبرور اخي زعيم الاسكندريه ,, ( شو عامل من مشاركات مشاكسات هههههههههه , حيث قرات جميع المشاركات التي فاتتني ولم ارد التعليق لان بصراحه هذه الامور تجلب الكثير من الزعل لان اكيد هناك اراء متضاربه , اتعلمون ان اغلب المنتديات القائمه على هذه المواضيع وغيرها لاتوجد عندهم صفاء بل اغلب الاوقات هم يتناظرون وبدون نتيجه متوخاة لا اعرف لماذا ؟؟؟ ) على كل حال , تركت لكم الساحه لفتره ,
> 
> ...


طبعا افتقدناك عن حقيقة وليست مجاملة 

تصور انك لست الشخص الوحيد الذى يتهمنى بالمشاكسة وهذه التهمة تجعلنى اضحك عندما اقرأها فانا فعلا مشاكس واليوم اللى يعدى من غير مشاكسة مع احد اكون فى غير حالتى الطبيعية 

اما من حيث المشاركات واختلاف الراى فهذا من طبيعة البشر وليس نحن فقط ( ولو شاء ربك لآمن من فى الأرض كلهم جميعا أفأنت تكره الناس حتى يكونوا مؤمنين ) واى مناظرة فى الدنيا لم تقم على الاخلاص فمصيرها الى الفشل والتنازع وقد قال الشافعى رحمه الله ( ما ناظرت احدا الا تمنيت ان يظهر الله الحق على يديه ) وحقيقة لم المح فى مشاركات الأخوة الزملاء ميلا للتعصب او الاعتداد بالراى وهذا ما شجعنى على مواصلة الحوار وكل من شاركته الحوار كانوا على درجة عالية جدا من الذوق والاحترام حتى لو كنت انا المخطئ 
هذا فقط كان توضيحا وليست مشاركة لأننا نقلنا المناظرات الى الملتقى العام
ولأنك هادى لابد ان اشاكسك واقول لك 
 ايه بقى حكاية القيثارة التى تحملها وازاى كنت شايلها لوحدك وجيت بيها ماشى ولا اخذت مواصلات
وايضا ايه حكاية موسيقى الروح دى كمان هى الروح لها موسيقى والجسم له موسيقى والأكل له موسيقى هو انت ها تعمل شريط كاسيت - هى المشرحة ناقصة قتلى مش كفاية ان عدد المطربين الآن بواقع 5 مطربين لكل مواطن وعليهم كوز بلاستيك ؟؟؟؟

من مأثورات احد المطربين الشعبيين
وعملت ايه فى ايه
ولا حاجة فى اى حاجة
واللى ما قلناش عليه
ما حصلش منه حاجة 
واذا كان حد فيكم فاهم حاجة يقول لى
ولكم تحياتى​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*اطبخي زوجك حسب الوصفة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لكم اخوتي المشاركات كلها جميلة...حلوة ...و ذكية. 
شكرا اخ هادي على الكلمات المعبرة في الصداقة فعلا نحتاج الى دقيقة لنجد شخصا مميزا و ساعة لتقديره و يوم لنحبه و لكننا نحتاج الى عمرنا كله لننساه...

و انا اقول نحتاج الى ملتقى المهندسين العرب لنجد شخصا مميزا و الى هندسة ما لتقديره و الى موضوع كتبه لنحبه و لكننا نحتاج الى عمرنا كله لننساه ...
و هاهو اخونا زعيم الاسكندرية يشاركنا ابتسامات حلوة و يحسن انتقاءها و الاخ ايمن عوّدنا على طرائف من تراثنا العربي.
لكن هناك من نسيناهم في زحمة العيد نتمنى ان يكونوا بالف خير ... 
في نهاية هدا الاسبوع ارغب بهده المشاركة اتمنى ان لا يغضب مني المهندس المتزوج خاصة ...
سيدي المهندس ما هو رأيك لو طبختك زوجتك و احسنت طبخك




​الا تستحق حبك و احترامك لها ؟؟​سيدتي اليك الوصفة​
1- - ضعي زوجك في قدر من الاهتمام والمحبة ( بس هدئي النار ) 




- 2-  اسكبي عليه حنانك و عطفك  ) انتبهي لا يغرق( 




- 3- ملحيه بقليل من الابتسام ( خليها خفيفة حتى لا يقول  ( هبلة 




4- - حركي المزيج بملعقة من الأعصاب الهادئة ( الشكوى لله , لازم تتحملين ) 




-5- احكميه بغطاء من الثقة المضغوطة 




ولا تنسي 5 بهارات 

لا تناقشي - لا تجادلي - لا تناعسي - لا تطالبي - لا تعاتبي – لا تتفلسفي 

هنيئا لك الجنة في الآخرة ومستشفى المجانين في الدنيا 





يا رجال إحنا نعرف انه
ما يعجبكم العجب ولا الصيام في رجب​


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (12 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السادة المهندسين - ايمن - محى - ابراهيم اسامة - على درويش
> 
> الأخت نور الجزائرية
> سأرفع فيكم شكوى لأبو الحلول انتم لم تتركوا شيئا من خفة الظل الا سبقتونا به واحنا كده بنلهث وراكم
> مش ممكن مش ممكن خفة الظل دى​


 

شكرا لمجاملتك الكريمة أخي زعيم اسكندرية فأنت تثبت بأجادتك لفن الكلام انك فعلا تستحق كلمة زعيم


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك*



نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> شكرا لكم اخوتي المشاركات كلها جميلة...حلوة ...و ذكية.
> شكرا اخ هادي على الكلمات المعبرة في الصداقة فعلا نحتاج الى دقيقة لنجد شخصا مميزا و ساعة لتقديره و يوم لنحبه و لكننا نحتاج الى عمرنا كله لننساه...
> 
> ...



مفيش زوجة بتعرف تطبخ الطبخة دي:2::2::2::2::2::2:
وأنا جاهز ومستعد أطبخ كمان


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*صدقني أنا عارف*

صدّقنـي أنا عـارف
موضوع عجبني ونقلته لكم
________________________________________

صدقني أنا عارف إن الصلاة فرض وإني لازم أصلّي في الجامع
صدقني انا عارف إن السجاير حرام وإنها بتضيع فلوسي وصحتي
صدقني أنا عارف ان القهاوي حرام
صدقني انا عارف إن المفروض ماارتبطش بالبنات وأكلمهم.. وإن اللي هعمله معاهم هيتردلي في عيلتي
صدقني انا عارف إن أنا على غلط وإن أنا كده قريب من النار
صدقني أنا عارف أن الحشيش والإستيلا والمخدرات حرام وبتضيعلي عقلي وبتخليني زي الحيوان
صدقني أنا مش وحش وأنا بحب ربنا وبحب النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم
صدقني.. وصدقني.. وصدقني
*******
صدقني أنا عارفة إن شعري لازم أغطيه وإني بآخد سيئة بكل شعرة بتبان منه.. وإن كل شاب بيتفتن بيّا بآخد سيئة عليه
صدقني أنا عارفة إني لازم أصلي.. وإني أحافظ على نفسي لحد ما أتجوّز
صدقني انا عارفة إن المفروض مقعدش على قهاوي وأشرب شيشة
صدقني انا عارفة إن المفروض محدش يلمسني غير اللي يحلّ ليّا بس
صدقني أنا عارفة إني المفروض ما أنزلش من بيتنا بالهدوم دي
صدقني.. وصدقني.. وصدقني
وفي الآخر إدعيلي ربنا يهديني
*******
معلومة بسيطة: المعرفة غير الإيمان
إنك عارف ان الصلاة فرض, مش كفاية
كلنا عارفين ان اللي بيسمع الأذان بيوطّي صوت الكاسيت وقت الأذان.. إنما لو كان مؤمن كان نزل صلّى
انا عارف إنك عارفة إن الحجاب فرض.. بس فين حجابك؟ فين إيمانك؟ إنك لازم تكوني عفيفة.. إنك أغلى من الجواهر.. متقوليش القماشة اللي على الراس دي حجاب مش هنضحك على بعض
*******
إنتوا فين؟.. ورايحين فين؟
انتوا مستنيين إيه؟
مستنيين إن أخوك أوأختك أو بنتك تموت قدامك وهي بتعمل المعصية؟
مستني إن ربنا يبتليك بسرطان ولاّ شلل علشان تتوب وتفوق من اللي انت فيه؟
مستنية إن ربنا يبتليكي بمرض جلدي عشان تخبّي لحمك اللي مفرّجة الناس عليه؟ ولاّ يوقعلك شعرك اللي مطيّراه على الناس؟
ولا مستني ربنا يعميك بعينك اللي ما بتسيبش بنت معدية إلا وفحصت بيها كل حتّه فيها؟
مستني إنك تدخل القبر ويسألك الملكين: من ربك؟ ومن نبيك؟ وما دينك؟
هترد بإيه؟
هترد باللي كنت عايش عليه في الدنيا؟
كنت بتعيّط عشان حبيبك.. ومعيّطش من خشية ربنا؟
كنت بتبص للبنات ومبصّتش في كتابه تقرأ قرآنه؟
هتقول إيه لنبيك على الحوض؟ هتقولّه انا بحبك بس مبسمعش كلامك؟
فوقوا بقى
فوقوا بقى قبل ما تموتوا
*******







​


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله أخت نور الجزائرية فكلامك مضحك وجميل مع انة المروض يجب أن يحترم فوجدت آمراة بهذا القدر من التقدير والأحترام تصوري كيف تكون هذة الحياة السعية وما هي معني السعادة ؟؟!!!! سنجدها هناك في غرفة من غرف مستشفي المجانين حتي وان كان هذا هو سبيل السعادة الزوجية فهنيأ بها 

يحكي أن أب ولية ثلاث بنات فدار الحوار التالي وهو عبارة عن خاطرة 
إذنك يابابا زمنك دا فات 
ع النت داخل أعمل شات 
داخل تسالي 
ولا في بالي 
دنيا الثقافة والمعلومات 
.............
ع النت قاعد ليلي ونهاري 
ضيعت عمري بعد الأتاري 
م الآلة كاتبة خلصت تاري 
داهية لا ترجع التكتكات 
.........
دقة قديمة يابابا سيبني 
مش كل ساعة تيجي تحاسبني 
احمني أحسنقلبي تاعبني 
روح بس حاسب التليفونات 
..........
أنا باباه اللي أبتليت 
بجهاز حسوبي في كل بيت 
في الشهر دافع يجي خمسميت 
آه ياكيبوردي يا حاسبات
.......... ............. ................ .............. ............. مش بقلمي


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (12 ديسمبر 2008)

تكملة الحوار بين الأب والبنات الثلاثة :

اتنين صباحاً والفجر قرب 
نفسي أريح ساعة وأهرب 
من العصابة اللي في البيت 
بيتي اللي أصبح وكأنة ملعب 
........
وبناتي طبعا هما العصابة 
عايز تريح؟..انسي يا بابا
اعمل لي قابلة دبدوب في غابة 
وأسد غضنفر صوتة يكهرب 
.......
وانا شيلني أوبح واعمل حصان 
أجري وارمح جوا الغيطان 
وانا عايزة رسمة فوق الحيطان
 بطة وساحبة وراها تعلب
........
أسدكوا عجز.. دي مش اشاعة 
طالب يؤجز لو حتي ساعة 
بيتي دا ولا ... مبني الأداعة 
كان نفسي أخلف واديني باشرب
...... .... ........ .......... ........ .......... ......... ........... ......... ....... مش بقلمي


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*واخجلاة*

واخجلاة
هذا بعيدا عن الموضوع بعد الشئ لكنه هذا الكلام أردت كتابتة للتعبير عن حال بعض الشباب 
انظر الملف المرفق
........................


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*المعرفة وحدها لا تكفى*



إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> صدّقنـي أنا عـارف
> موضوع عجبني ونقلته لكم
> ________________________________________
> 
> ...


----------



## هادي المهندس (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلومات يجب ان نعرفها..........*

السلام عليكم

( أعوذ بالله العظيم من الشيطان الرجيم ) 
بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
اللّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا! شَاء وَسِعَ
كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ

لماذا هي سيدة آي القران ؟
• هي القاعدة الأساسية للدين لما فيها من توحيد خالص.
• وهى أشرف آية في القرآن.
• بها خمسون كلمة ... وفى كل كلمة خمسون بركة.
• وهى تعدل ثلث القرآن.
• هي آية جمعت أكثر من 17 أسم من أسماء الله الحسنى.

متى نزلت ؟

• نزلت ليلاً.
• ولما نزلت خر كل صنم في الدنيا.
• وكذلك خر كل ملك في الدنيا، وسقطت التيجان عن رءوسهم.
• وهربت الشياطين.

لماذا سميت أية الكرسي ؟

• الكرسي هو أساس الحكم وهو رمز الملك.
• وهى الدالة على الألوهية المطلقة .
• رفعها الله في بدايتها باسمه ( الله ) وفى نهايتها باسمه ( العلى العظيم)
• وهى ترفع معها كل من تعلق بها واستمسك بها ...
• ومن حفظها حفظته ورفعته معها إلى أعلى مقام وأسمى منزلة.

ماذا قال عنها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - ؟

( وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ إِنَّ لَهَا لِسَانًا وَشَفَتَيْنِ تُقَدِّسُ الْمَلِكَ عِنْدَ سَاقِ الْعَرْشِ )
لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ سَنَامٌ وَإِنَّ سَنَامَ الْقُرْآنِ سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ وَفِيهَا آيَةٌ هِيَ سَيِّدَةُ آيِ الْقُرْآنِ هِيَ آيَةُ الْكُرْسِيِّ
هل تعلم فضل أية الكرسي ؟
هذه آية أنزلها الله جل ذكره وجعل ثوابها لقارئها عاجلاً واجلاً
فأما في العاجل
• لمن قرأها فى زوايا بيته الأربع تكون للبيت حارسه وتخرج منه الشيطان.
• لمن قرأها ليلا خرج الشيطان من البيت ولا يدخله حتى يصبح و آمنه الله على نفسه.
و هي لمن قرأها...
في الفراش قبل النوم لنفسه أو لأولاده يحفظهم الله لا يقربهم شيطان حتى يصبحوا ويبعد عنهم الكوابيس والأحلام المزعجة.
أ ما فى الآجل
لمن قرأها دبر كل صلاة يتولى قبض روحه الله ذو الجلال والإكرام.​
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه............ ...*

السلام عليكم

( الله )


هو اسم الذات العليا ويقال أنه الاسم الأعظم.
وكل الأسماء تابعه إليه على سبيل الوصف ( ولله الأسماء الحسنى )
اسم يتحدى بها الله أن يُسمى به سواه.
( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ )
هي شهادة منا بالتوحيد الخالص ومحلها القلب.
ولقد أرسل الله جميع الأنبياء عليهم السلام برسالة التوحيد.
جاء النفي في الأول حتى نتخلى عن الكفر والشرك وننظف قلبنا من جميع الآفات لكي توضع كلمة الله على أساس صحيح طاهر خالي من الدنس.
كل حركة في الحياة تؤدى إلى عمار الأرض فهى عبادة والإيمان القوى يثبت أقوال المؤمن وأفعاله فلا تهتز بعد ذلك مع تقلبات الحياة.




انظر إلى رحمة الله بك واستحي منه 

انظر إلى رحمة الله بك لتتعلم الحياء ، وانظر إلى لطفه بك وحرصه عليك ، يقول الله فى الحديث القدسى:

' إنى والإنس والجن في نبأ عظيم، أخلق ويعبد غيري، أرزق ويشكر سواى، خيري إلى العباد نازل وشرهم إلىّ صاعد، أتودد إليهم بالنعم وأنا الغنى عنهم! ويتبغضون إلىّ بالمعاصى وهم أفقر ما يكونون إلى، أهل ذكرى أهل مجالستى، من أراد أن يجالسنى فليذكرنى، أهل طاعتى أهل محبتى، أهل معصيتى لا أقنطهم من رحمتى، إن تابوا إلى فأنا حبيبهم، وإن أبوا فأنا طبيبهم، أبتليهم بالمصائب لأطهرهم من المعايب، من أتانى منهم تائباً تلقيته من بعيد، ومن أعرض عنى ناديته من قريب، أقول له: أين تذهب؟ ألك رب سواى، الحسنة عندى بعشرة أمثالها وأزيد، والسيئة عندى بمثلها وأعفو، وعزتى وجلالى لو استغفرونى منها لغفرتها لهم' . 

مع تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> واخجلاة
> هذا بعيدا عن الموضوع بعد الشئ لكنه هذا الكلام أردت كتابتة للتعبير عن حال بعض الشباب
> انظر الملف المرفق
> ........................


 
رائع أخي م. علي درويش.. ولكن لي تعقيب واحد أرجو أن تتقبله، وهو الانتباه قليلاً لمواقع الهمزات 

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله أبدأ كلامي وصلاتي وسلامي على المظلل بالغمام محمد رسول الله
سمعت خاطرة تقووول 
أني خيرتك فأختاري... ما بين عذاب في القبر... وبين جحيم في النار 
أختاري الدين أو اللا دين ...فحمق إلا تختاري ....
أرمي أخلاقك كاملة وحجابك خلف الأسوار ....
لا يمكن للحرة أبدا أن تقع فريسة أنظاري .....
عولمةٌ وهتك حجاب الأبرار .....
غربٌ علمنا كشف الأستار......
قالوا حرية وقلنا وثنية ....من هو الصواب 
كوني مسلمةً ساترة الأجسام 
ولا تكوني كالغرب الفتانا 
قومي للرحمن وتوبي 
وارمي ملابس اوثاني 
........................................
صدقوني أخواتي هذة كلمات أثرت فيا كثيرا لأنة الواقع 
نجري وراء عولمة أبتكرها الغرب لنا كي يبعدونا عن الأسلام 
فوجدوا الوسيلة في كشف الأجسام وتخيل الأذهان 
فتنوا الشباب وعلموهم الأنحراف أبتكروا المخدرات ووزعوها مع المسكرات 
...................
فواخجلاة


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (12 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> رائع أخي م. علي درويش.. ولكن لي تعقيب واحد أرجو أن تتقبله، وهو الانتباه قليلاً لمواقع الهمزات
> 
> مع تحيــــــــاتي..


 

اسف ابو الحلول فعلا عندما قرأتها وجدت الأخطاء فعذرا... لأني كنت أكتبها بأرتجال دون تحضير أو نقل


----------



## Ayman (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشاركات رائعة هذا الاسبوع لكن اين؟
المهندس محمد زايد
المهندس حسان2 
المهندس بشر


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> برنامج رفع الصور على النت اللذي سبق لي رفعه واستعماله تعطل عندي قبل يومين بع تحديث برنامج مكافحة الفيروسات اللذي اصدر رسالة تحذير بوجود فيروس في هذا البرنامج "بعد التحدبث" وعطله عن العمل, وهذا كان سبب عدم ظهور الصور في المشاركة الأولى الخاصة بهيروشيما وناغازاكي
> وقد تمكنت بعون الله من الحصول على نسخة نظيفة من البرنامج أرفقها مع هذه المشاركة متمنيا على الأخوات والأخوة اللذين حملو النسخة السابقة أن يستبدلوها بالنسخة الجديدة, مع رجائي بقبول اعتذاري


 جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نور الجزائرية (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*من أجل حياة حكيمة*



هادي المهندس قال:


> خمس أحجار كريمة
> من أجل حياة حكيمة
> الاولى​
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
المرفق كان جميلا اخي هادي و هده الاحجار كانت فعلا كريمة 
و قد انتقيت منها
لا تبكي على أي علاقة في الحياة
لأن الذي تبكي من أجله لا يستحق دموعك
والشخص الذي يستحق دموعك
لن يدعك تبكي أبداً....
اليس صحيحا اننا نتشارك السعادة و نحن نقرأ لبعضنا البعض و نستفيد من بعضنا البعض بما يكتب على هذا الملتقى و سعادتنا هذه نحس بها في الاعماق و نجدها تكبر يوم عن يوم و كل منا يحن للآخر و هو لا يعرفه ...
السعادة دائماً تبدو ضئيلة
 عندما نحملها بأيدينا الصغيرة...​ لكن عندما نتعلم كيف نشارك بها،
 سندرك كم هي كبيرة وثمينة ...!.​​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الإسبوع ده جامد بصراحة
تبارك الله


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اليكم هدا التاست test psychologique
القصة قصة فتاة عند حفل التابين لوالدتها شاهدت شابا لم تكن تعرفه فاعجبها كثيرا راته رائعاو يمثل فتى احلامها فاحبته الى حد كبير 
بعد بضعت ايام قتلت شقيقتها
السؤال لاي سبب قتلت شقيقتها
انا لم اعرف الجواب و لما عرفته حمد الله اني لم اعرفه ساجيبكم عنه بعد ان اعرف ايكم...........لن اقول المزيد و الا فهمتم الى القاء


----------



## Abo Fares (15 ديسمبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اليكم هدا التاست Test Psychologique
> القصة قصة فتاة عند حفل التابين لوالدتها شاهدت شابا لم تكن تعرفه فاعجبها كثيرا راته رائعاو يمثل فتى احلامها فاحبته الى حد كبير
> بعد بضعت ايام قتلت شقيقتها
> السؤال لاي سبب قتلت شقيقتها
> انا لم اعرف الجواب و لما عرفته حمد الله اني لم اعرفه ساجيبكم عنه بعد ان اعرف ايكم...........لن اقول المزيد و الا فهمتم الى القاء


 
أهلاً أختي فاطمة.. 

أتوقع أني أعرف الإجابة عن ذلك، فسبب قتلها شقيقتها هو أن تحصل على إمكانية رؤية هذا الشاب من جديد في حفل تأبين شقيقتها.. والله أعلم بالنوايا ههههههههه

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (15 ديسمبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم اليكم هدا التاست Test Psychologique
> القصة قصة فتاة عند حفل التابين لوالدتها شاهدت شابا لم تكن تعرفه فاعجبها كثيرا راته رائعاو يمثل فتى احلامها فاحبته الى حد كبير
> بعد بضعت ايام قتلت شقيقتها
> السؤال لاي سبب قتلت شقيقتها
> انا لم اعرف الجواب و لما عرفته حمد الله اني لم اعرفه ساجيبكم عنه بعد ان اعرف ايكم...........لن اقول المزيد و الا فهمتم الى القاء


 
قتلت أختها لأنها أيضا وجدت في الشاب فتي أحلامها 
أي أن أختها أحبتة أيضا


----------



## إسلام علي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

علشان ييجي يعزي تاني ...


----------



## إسلام علي (16 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أختي فاطمة..
> 
> أتوقع أني أعرف الإجابة عن ذلك، فسبب قتلها شقيقتها هو أن تحصل على إمكانية رؤية هذا الشاب من جديد في حفل تأبين شقيقتها.. والله أعلم بالنوايا ههههههههه
> 
> مع تحيــــــــاتي..


السلام عليكم لقد اسفني ان تجد الاجابة انت و بشر الان هدا test اجري من طرف psychologist امريكي على مجموعة مجرمين محترفي القتل اجابو صحيح و تقول النتيجة ادا انت اجبت صحيح انت تفكر كما يفكر المجرمين و على اصدقائك توخي الحدر منك ابو الحلول و بشر لست انا من يقولهدا انا عماترجم النص حرفيا desolee (sorry تحياتي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> قتلت أختها لأنها أيضا وجدت في الشاب فتي أحلامها
> أي أن أختها أحبتة أيضا


افرح ان اجبتك خاطئة


----------



## إسلام علي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم لقد اسفني ان تجد الاجابة انت و بشر الان هدا Test اجري من طرف Psychologist امريكي على مجموعة مجرمين محترفي القتل اجابو صحيح و تقول النتيجة ادا انت اجبت صحيح انت تفكر كما يفكر المجرمين و على اصدقائك توخي الحدر منك ابو الحلول و بشر لست انا من يقولهدا انا عماترجم النص حرفيا Desolee (sorry تحياتي


ممكن تكون إجابة من عقلية مجرم
أو 



إجابة واحد سمع الحكاية دي قبل كده :15:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم لقد اسفني ان تجد الاجابة انت و بشر الان هدا Test اجري من طرف Psychologist امريكي على مجموعة مجرمين محترفي القتل اجابو صحيح و تقول النتيجة ادا انت اجبت صحيح انت تفكر كما يفكر المجرمين و على اصدقائك توخي الحدر منك ابو الحلول و بشر لست انا من يقولهدا انا عماترجم النص حرفيا Desolee (sorry تحياتي


 

ولكن تلك الاجابه لن تكون واقعيه - حيث انها بقتل اختها ستدخل السجن وبالتالي لن تحضر مراسم تابين اختها وبالتالي فلن تراه !!!!!!!!!!!!هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (16 ديسمبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم لقد اسفني ان تجد الاجابة انت و بشر الان هدا Test اجري من طرف Psychologist امريكي على مجموعة مجرمين محترفي القتل اجابو صحيح و تقول النتيجة ادا انت اجبت صحيح انت تفكر كما يفكر المجرمين و على اصدقائك توخي الحدر منك ابو الحلول و بشر لست انا من يقولهدا انا عماترجم النص حرفيا Desolee (sorry تحياتي


 
أهلاً أختي فاطمة.. أنا القاضي الخبير بكل هذه الأمور الإجرامية، ولست المجرم الفاشل الذي قد يكشف أمره ههههههههه 
على كل حال، ملعــــــوبة  .. وننتظر المزيد 

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> ممكن تكون إجابة من عقلية مجرم
> أو
> 
> 
> ...


خلاص ادا الامر هيك انت برائة لكن ابو الحلول لازم نحترس منو:68:


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 ديسمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ولكن تلك الاجابه لن تكون واقعيه - حيث انها بقتل اختها ستدخل السجن وبالتالي لن تحضر مراسم تابين اختها وبالتالي فلن تراه !!!!!!!!!!!!هههههههههههههههههه


يا سلام نبيه اوي فكرتو فيلم ?


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (16 ديسمبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> افرح ان اجبتك خاطئة


 
انا عارف ان هيا غلط


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (17 ديسمبر 2008)

تبارك الله
كل اسبوع اجمل من اللي قبله
والأخ بشر بصراحة نجم الإسبوع


----------



## نور الجزائرية (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*العربية بحر يسبح في معانيها الواقع*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
لا لا لا اخي اسامة هدا الاسبوع في رأيي تخاذلنا فيه ..فإدا كنا نختار بعض الابتسامات على هذا الموضوع لكننا نختارمن خلفها حكم و تعلم كياسة من اصحابها خاصة الطرائف العربية القديمة و الاخوة امثال ايمن و هادي و... و غيرهم يحسنون اختيارها و اما الاخ بشر يحارب الواقع بما يطرحه رغم ان فيه ما يسعد القلوب و كوننا نتواصل مع شباب و شابات امثالكم لدليل ان مدارسنا و معاهدنا فيها ما نفخر به .
و لما كانت هناك محاولة للتذاكي ( لا اعرف ادا كانت العبارة صحيحة ) و نحن نحاول ايجاد حل لقصة قتل لا اعرف ان كان كل واحد منا امل منها اي نتيجة ... 
قد يغضب من رأيي و صراحتي البعض لكن الامل من كل موضوع يوضع على هدا الملتقى ان يعود علينا و على كل من يتصفحه يوما ما بفائدة لا شخصية فقط بل لديننا الاسلام فنمثله احسن تمثيل حتى بابتسامات نختارها ناهيك عن مواضيع علمية ... 
يقال انه اقبل رجل على عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه فسأله ما اسمك يا رجل؟ فاجاب الرجل اسمى (شهاب بن حرقة) فسأله ما اسم قبيلتك؟ فأجاب (حرة النار) فسأله و أين مسكنك؟ فأجاب (فى نيات لظى)فقال عمر بن الخطاب من باب الفراسة و الدعابة الحق قومك فقد احترقوا فكان كما قال رضى الله عنه.
حرة النار: قال ياقوت بلفظ المحرقة: قريبة من حرة ليلى قرب المدينة، وقيل: هي حرة لبني سليم، وقيل: هي منازل جذام وبلي وبلقين وعذره وقال عياض: حرة النار المذكورة في حديث عمر هي من بلاد بني سليم ناحية خيبر .
و هي فعلا التي جاءت في حديث عمر بن الخطاب : الحق قومك فقد احترقوا سبحان الله أنها كانت الحقيقة مع أنه رضي الله عنه قالها للمزاح ...


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (19 ديسمبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> سبحان الله أنها كانت الحقيقة مع أنه رضي الله عنه قالها للمزاح ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,
توضيح بسيط فقط اقبليه منى اختى الكريمة
قصة عمر رضى الله عنه ما قالها مزاحا وانما كانت لتأكيد النهى عن التسمى باسماء غير جائزة شرعا ومنها اسماء النار 
فقد جاء رجل الى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ان اسلم وكان اسمه (شهاب ) فقال له النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (انت هشام ) فقال يا رسول الله ( شهاب ) فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( بل هشام )
وسار النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم مع نفر من الصحابة حتى اتوا احد الوديان فقال ما اسم هذا الوادى فقال ( حزن ) قال بل ( سهل ) ان شاء الله
ووردت هذه الآثار وغيرها فى باب العقيقة وتسمية المولود
كما دلت قصة عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه على كراماته التى نعرفها كلنا ومنها لما نادى وهو على المنبر ( يا سارية الجبل ) فوصل نداء عمر الى الجيش وكانوا بالشام
ام عن وجهة نظرك والتى نحترمها جدا ان تكون كل الفكاهات بما يخدم الدين او لها مدلول دينى - فقد كان الصحابة يتقاذفون بالبطيخ ولكن اذا جد الجد كانوا هم الرجال 
ولكن تطبيق وجهة نظرك يكون بطريقة عكسية وهى التعليق على المشاركة او الطرفة بما يفيد تصحيح مفهوم او معلومة قيلت ضمن طرفة فرب طرفة قادت الى فتح بابا نقاش ولكن انا ضد التقييد 
صحيح ان المشاركات لا تكون ابدا بما يمس الدين فى شئ وهذا هو القيد العام اما القيد الخاص بقصر المشاركات على ما يكون لها مدلول دينى او كما قلت انت فانا لست مع هذا التقييد
وللجميع خالص التحية ،،،،


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (19 ديسمبر 2008)

من حكمة الأمام علي عليه السلام

أراد مرة الامام علي عليه السلام أن يصلي بالناس وكان يقف خلفه يهودي أراد اليهودي أن يسأل الإمام سؤالا يعجز عنة فيلهى عن أداء الصلاة بتفكيره بذلك السؤال ... فجاء إلى علي عليه السلام فقال له: يا علي سمعت رسول الله يقول عنك أنت باب الحكمة لكثر علمك وأريد أنا أن أسألك سؤالا عجزت بالرد عليه.. فقال الإمام عليه السلام اسأل .. قال اليهودي: أريد أن اسأل ما هي الحيوانات التي تبيض وما هي الحيوانات التي تلد ؟؟؟ ... فقال الإمام علي عليه السلام الجواب سهل... تعجب اليهودي ظنا منه أن الإمام سيلتهي في الصلاة وهو يتذكر الحيوانات التي تلد والحيوانات التي تبيض .. قال الإمام علي عليه السلام :كل حيوان له أذنان بارزتان يلد وكل حيوان ليس له أذنان بارزتان لا يلد .. سبحان الله .. والعلم الحديث اثبت صحة ما قاله الإمام علي عليه السلام.. لكن الخلاف بين العلماء كان في الحوت هل له أذنان أم لا.. العلم الحديث اثبت للحوت أذنان إذا فهو يلد .. 

ويروى ان يهودياً اتى الامام علي (ع) وقال له اعطني عدداً تصح قسمته على الاعداد التسعة (1،2،3،4،5،6،7،8،9 ) دون كسور ، فأجابه الامام (ع) بسرعة قصوى :" اضرب اسبوعك في شهرك ، ثم ما حصل لك في ايام سنتك ، تظفر في مطلوبك" فضرب اليهودي 7 ( ايام الاسبوع) ب30 ايام الشهرفكان العدد 210 ثم ضرب ذلك ب 360 فكان الحاصل 75600 فوجد الاجابة عن سؤاله فأسلم حيث ان العدد 75600 بقسم على كل الاعداد دون كسر 

سبحان الله علم الانسان مالم يعلم


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (19 ديسمبر 2008)

كـن كـالـمـطـر أيـنـمـا وقـع نـفـع

نعم كالماء 

واسع الصدر والأفق
ألا ترى أنه لا يميّز حين يتساقط بين
قصور الأغنياء وأكواخ الفقراء ..!
بين حدائق الأغنياء وحقول الفقراء..!

كن ليناً كالماء

يسكب في أوعية مختلفة الأشكال والأحجام والألوان
فيغيّر شكله.. لكن .. دون أن يبدّل تركيبه ..!

نقيّاً كالماء

ألا ترى أن البحر طاهر مطهر لا يكدّره شيء
لو رميت حجراً.. سيتكدر سطحه لبرهات ..لكن سرعان ما سيعود إلى ما كان عليه ..!

حكيماً كالماء 

ألا ترى أنه إذا اشتد الحر تبخّر وانطلق نحو السماء
وحين يبرد الجو ويلطف يتكاثف و يعود إلى الأرض
في قطرات المطر..!

صبوراً كالماء

ألا ترى كيف تندفع الأمواج نحو الصخور تارة تلو الأخرى
يوما تلو اليوم .. أسبوعاً تلو أسبووع و قرناً بعد قرن 
حتى تترك آثارها في الصخر الأصم..!

ودوداً كالماء

ألا ترى كم هو لطيف ذلك الندى الذي يظهر كل صباح
يداعب أوراق النبات الخضراء ويجري بين نسيم الصباح بخفه ..!

ومتواضعاً كالماء 

ألا ترى أنه ينزل من أعالي السماء فوق السحاب
ويختبئ في أعماق الأرض..!

قال تعالى:

" وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي "

تأمّل في خلق الله .. وخذ العبر 
لتأخذ من كل شيء خَلَقَه الله درساً مفيدا من هنا وهناك مع


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (19 ديسمبر 2008)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> من حكمة الأمام علي عليه السلام
> 
> فجاء إلى علي عليه السلام فقال له: يا علي سمعت رسول الله يقول عنك أنت باب الحكمة لكثر علمك
> 
> ويروى ان يهودياً اتى الامام علي (ع)


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى مصطفى ساطع
اود ان تسمح لى بالتعقيب على مشاركتك دون ان تجد فى نفسك شيئا تجاهى ودون ان نكون مضطرين الى الدخول فى مناظرات لا طائل من ورائها الا الشحناء 
وايا كان اعتقادك او اعتقادى فالتعقيب لن يتعدى حدود المقبول من كلا الطرفين ان شاء الله


بداية وبدون زعل ذكرت فى عنوان مشاركتك ( ...... الامام على عليه السلام ) وهذا القول لم يصح ابدا الا فى حق الأنبياء واقرأ ان شئت سورة الصافات اكثر السور التى ورد فيها سلام على الأنبياء لم يكن من بينهم على رضى الله عنه وهذا ما ندين به لله عز وجل وقد كررت ذلك عندما وضعت حرف ( ع ) بين القوسين اختصارا لكلمة عليه السلام
بغض النظر عن صحة او عدم صحة القصص التى ذكرتها فلقد اوردت جزء من حديث موضوع يقول ( انا مدينة العلم وعلى بابها ) وهذا الحديث موضوع واعتقد انك تعلم الفرق بين الحديث الموضوع والحديث الضعيف والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( من تقول على متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار ) اعاذنا الله واياك منها
حقيقة انا لا أخفيك القول لقد اتيحت لى فى موسم الحج 1426 هـ فرصة الالتقاء باحد الأخوة العراقيين وعرفنى بنفسه انه من الشيعة الامامية والحقيقة اننى لا زلت اذكر هذا الرجل فقد كان واسع الصدر جدا فى المناقشة متقبلا للنقاش فى كل الأمور الخلافية بين السنة والشيعة واعتقد انك لست اقل منه فى رحابة الصدر 
نسأل الله لنا جميعا الهداية والنجاة من النار
ولك خاص التحية

​


----------



## Ayman (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*من طرائف العرب...*

اليس اليوم هو الجمعة؟؟
اين الشباب؟
هذي مشاركتي:


– بداهة الطفيلي :
دخل طفيلي على قوم يأكلون فسألهم: ماذا تأكلون؟ فقالوا له: نأكل سما!
فجلس ومد يده إلى الطعام وهو يقول: الحياة حرام بعدكم يا أكرم الناس!

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
- تصحيح الصحيح :

نظر أحد المغفلين إلى منارة جامع شاهقة الارتفاع فقال: يا الله!! ما كان أطول الناس الذين بنوا هذه العمارة!!
فقال له صاحبه الأحمق: اسكت ما أجهلك، أ يوجد في الدنيا أحد بطول هذه المنارة؟ إنما بنوها على الأرض ثم رفعوها.

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
- البصري ومعاوية :
دخل عقيل بن ربيعة اليربوعي البصري على معاوية فقال له : يا أمير المؤمنين أعني على بناء دار. فسأله معاوية: وأين دارك؟ فقال: بالبصرة وهي أكثر من فرسخين طولا وفرسخين عرضا ( الفرسخ = 1200 ذراعا ) فقال له معاوية:
- أدارك في البصرة أم البصرة في دارك؟

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ـ يروى عن أشعب الطفيلي أنه مر على ناسٍ يأكلون ، فقال : السلام عليكم أيها اللئام ! فقالوا : لا والله بل كرام ، فقال : اللهم اجعلني كاذباً واجعلهم صادقين ، فجلس معهم وبدأ في الأكل وهو يقول : ماذا تأكلون ؟! قالوا : سماً ، قال : العيش بعدكم لا طعم له ، هذا وهو لم يتوقف عن الأكل ، فسألوه : يا رجل أتعرف أحداً منا ؟! فأجابهم : أعرف هذا ، وأشار إلى الطعام .

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


ـ سأل الملك وزيره : ما أهم ما يميز المرء ؟ قال : عمل ينتفع به ، قال : و إن عدمه
قال : مال يستره و يتصدق به ، قال : و إن عدمه ؟ قال : أخلاق يتحلى بها , تقربه من الله و الناس ، قال : و إن عدمه؟ قال : صاعقة تحرقة , تريح منه البلاد والعباد .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ـ قال رجل لبعض البخلاء : لم لا تدعونى إلى طعامك ؟ قال : لأنك جيد المضغ , سريع البلع ، إذا أكلت لقمة هيأت أخرى ، فقال : يا أخى ، أتريد إذا أكلت عندك أن أصلى ركعتين بين كل لقمتين !!

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (19 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى مصطفى ساطع
> 
> اود ان تسمح لى بالتعقيب على مشاركتك دون ان تجد فى نفسك شيئا تجاهى ودون ان نكون مضطرين الى الدخول فى مناظرات لا طائل من ورائها الا الشحناء
> وايا كان اعتقادك او اعتقادى فالتعقيب لن يتعدى حدود المقبول من كلا الطرفين ان شاء الله​
> ...


​أخي العزيز .... .زعيم الأسكندرية​بداية أريد أن أوضح لك بأني لست شيعيا أو سنيا .... أنا مسلم من العراق وأفتخر وأحمد الله بأن الله كرمني واياكم بالأسلام دينا . وأقسم بالله العلي العظيم بأني أكره شخص يدعي الشيعة والسنة وماهذه الا أمور افتعلها أعداء الاسلام ليفرقوا بين المسلمين. وبالنسبة لذكري الامام علي سلام الله عليه... أود أن أذكرك بأن رسولنا الأعظم (عليه الصلاة والسلام) وصانا بأن نفشي السلام بيننا وأن ذكرت أسم سيدنا عمر وأبو بكر الصديق وعثمان أبن عفان(علما بأن جدي الكبير هو عثمان ابن عفان وأنا أنحدر من سلالته) أقول سلام الله عليهم أجمعين .. ياأخي عندما تمر على قوم أو تدخل الى مكان تقول السلام عليكم فيرد الاخرين عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.​​وأشكرك على ماذكرت علما بأنني معجب بأسلوبك في الكتابة​​أخوك مصطفى


----------



## Ayman (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*من طرائف العرب*

من طرائف العرب


(1)الموت فرحاً

قيل لأعرابي : أتحب أن تموت امرأتك ؟

قال : لا
قيل : ولم ؟
قال : أخاف أن أموت من الفرح .....


(2)أسماء الأقفال

التقى أعرابي بقوم فسألهم عن أسمائهم ، فقال الأول :

اسمي وثيق '
وقال الثاني : اسمي ' ثابت '
وقال الثالث : اسمي ' شديد '
وقال الرابع : اسمي ' منيع '
فقال الأعرابي :
ما أظن الأقفال صنعت إلا من أسمائكم

(3) بوس يد زوجتك .....!!

واحد يقول لمن حوله أوصيكم خيراً بزوجاتكم ولنتفق أن


يقبل كل منا يد زوجته عندما يعود للمنزل ..!!



قال احدهم : ولكن انا لم اتزوج .!!



قال له : إذاً قبل يدك وجه وظهر ..

(4) ارفق بنفسك

قال : ' الحجاج ' لأعرابي كان يأكل بسرعة على مائدته :


ارفق بنفسك



فقال له الأعرابي :



وأنت ... اخفض من بصرك


(5) إيش ذنب الذين معك ؟

صلى أعرابي مع قوم ، فقرأ الإمام :


( قل ارأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا ) فقال الأعرابي :



أهلكك الله وحدك ، إيش ذنب الذين معك ؟ فقطع القوم الصلاة من



شدة الضحك .

(6) كأن أمه أرضعتك .........

حضر أعرابي إلى مائدة بعض الخلفاء ، فقدم جدي مشوي، فجعل


الأعرابي يسرع في أكله منه. فقال له الخليفة : أراك تأكله بتشفي كأن



أمه نطحتك ! فقال : أراك تشفق عليه كأن أمه أرضعتك !


(7 ) ليتها كانت القاضية .........



عاد أحد الأعراب نحويا ، فسأل عما يشكو . فقال النحوي : حمى


جاسية ، نارها حاميه ، منها الأعضاء واهية ، والعظام بالية .



فقال الأعرابي : لا شفاك الله بعافية ، يا ليتها كانت القاضية ..

(8) خرق وترقيع ....

قيل لأعرابي : كيف أنت في دينك ؟ قال : أخرقه بالمعاصي


وأرقعه بالاستغفار


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*أتى شابّان إلى الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وكان* *في المجلس وهما يقودان رجلاً من البادية فأوقفوه أمامه*​*‏قال عمر: ما هذا*​*‏قالوا : يا أمير المؤمنين ، هذا قتل أبانا*​*‏قال: أقتلت أباهم ؟*​*[font=times New
Roman]‏قال: نعم قتلته ![/font]*​*‏قال : كيف قتلتَه ؟*​*‏قال : دخل بجمله في أرضي ، فزجرته ، فلم ينزجر، فأرسلت عليه ‏حجراً ، وقع على رأسه فمات...*​*‏قال عمر : القصاص ....*​*‏الإعدام ... قرار لم يكتب ... وحكم سديد لا يحتاج مناقشة ، لم يسأل عمر عن أسرة هذا الرجل ، هل هو من قبيلة شريفة ؟ هل هو من أسرة قوية ؟*​*‏ما مركزه في المجتمع ؟ كل هذا لا يهم عمر - رضي الله عنه - لأنه لا ‏يحابي ‏أحداً في دين الله ، ولا يجامل أحدا ًعلى حساب شرع الله ، ولو كان ‏ابنه ‏القاتل ، لاقتص منه ..*​*‏قال الرجل : يا أمير المؤمنين : أسألك بالذي قامت به السماوات والأرض ‏أن تتركني ليلة ، لأذهب إلى زوجتي وأطفالي في البادية ، فأُخبِرُهم * *‏بأنك ‏سوف تقتلني ، ثم أعود إليك ، والله ليس لهم عائل إلا الله ثم أنا*​*قال عمر : من يكفلك أن تذهب إلى البادية ، ثم تعود إليَّ؟*​*‏فسكت الناس جميعا ً، إنهم لا يعرفون اسمه ، ولا خيمته ، ولا داره ‏ولا قبيلته ولا منزله ، فكيف يكفلونه ، وهي كفالة ليست على عشرة دنانير، ولا على ‏أرض ، ولا على ناقة ، إنها كفالة على الرقبة أن تُقطع بالسيف ..*​*‏ومن يعترض على عمر في تطبيق شرع الله ؟ ومن يشفع عنده ؟ومن ‏يمكن أن يُفكر في وساطة لديه ؟ فسكت الصحابة ، وعمر مُتأثر ، لأنه * *‏وقع في حيرة ، هل يُقدم فيقتل هذا الرجل ، وأطفاله يموتون جوعاً هناك * *أو يتركه فيذهب بلا كفالة ، فيضيع دم المقتول ، وسكت الناس ، ونكّس عمر ‏رأسه ، والتفت إلى الشابين : أتعفوان عنه ؟*​*‏قالا : لا ، من قتل أبانا لا بد أن يُقتل يا أمير المؤمنين..*​*‏قال عمر : من يكفل هذا أيها الناس ؟!!*​*‏فقام أبو ذر الغفاريّ بشيبته وزهده ، وصدقه ،وقال:*​*‏يا أمير المؤمنين ، أنا أكفله*​*‏قال عمر : هو قَتْل ، قال : ولو كان قاتلا!*​*‏قال: أتعرفه ؟*​*‏قال: ما أعرفه ، قال : كيف تكفله ؟*​*‏قال: رأيت فيه سِمات المؤمنين ، فعلمت أنه لا يكذب ، وسيأتي إن* *شاء‏الله*​*‏قال عمر : يا أبا ذرّ ، أتظن أنه لو تأخر بعد ثلاث أني تاركك*​*‏قال: الله المستعان يا أمير المؤمنين ...*​*‏فذهب الرجل ، وأعطاه عمر ثلاث ليال ٍ، يُهيئ فيها نفسه، ويُودع ‏أطفاله وأهله ، وينظر في أمرهم بعده ،ثم يأتي ، ليقتص منه لأنه قتل ....*​*‏وبعد ثلاث ليالٍ لم ينس عمر الموعد ، يَعُدّ الأيام عداً ، وفي العصر‏نادى ‏في المدينة : الصلاة جامعة ، فجاء الشابان ، واجتمع الناس ، وأتى أبو ‏ذر ‏وجلس أمام عمر ، قال عمر: أين الرجل ؟ قال : ما أدري يا أمير المؤمنين!*​*‏وتلفَّت أبو ذر إلى الشمس ، وكأنها تمر سريعة على غير عادتها ، وسكت‏الصحابة واجمين ، عليهم من التأثر مالا يعلمه إلا الله.*​*‏صحيح أن أبا ذرّ يسكن في قلب عمر ، وأنه يقطع له من جسمه إذا أراد ‏لكن هذه شريعة ، لكن هذا منهج ، لكن هذه أحكام ربانية ، لا يلعب بها ‏اللاعبون ‏ولا تدخل في الأدراج لتُناقش صلاحيتها ، ولا تنفذ في ظروف دون ظروف ‏وعلى أناس دون أناس ، وفي مكان دون مكان...*​*‏وقبل الغروب بلحظات ، وإذا بالرجل يأتي ، فكبّر عمر ،وكبّر المسلمون‏معه*​*‏فقال عمر : أيها الرجل أما إنك لو بقيت في باديتك ، ما شعرنا بك ‏وما عرفنا مكانك !!*​*‏قال: يا أمير المؤمنين ، والله ما عليَّ منك ولكن عليَّ من الذي يعلم السرَّ وأخفى !! ها أنا يا أمير المؤمنين ، تركت أطفالي كفراخ‏ الطير لا ماء ولا شجر في البادية ،وجئتُ لأُقتل..*​*و**خشيت أن يقال لقد ذهب الوفاء بالعهد من الناس*​*فسأل عمر بن الخطاب أبو ذر لماذا ضمنته؟؟؟ 
فقال أبو ذر :*​*خشيت أن يقال لقد ذهب الخير من الناس*​*‏فوقف عمر وقال للشابين : ماذا تريان؟*​*‏قالا وهما يبكيان : عفونا عنه يا أمير المؤمنين لصدقه..*​*وقالوا نخشى أن يقال لقد ذهب العفو من الناس !*​*‏قال عمر : الله أكبر ، ودموعه تسيل على لحيته ....*​​*‏جزاكما الله خيراً أيها الشابان على عفوكما ، وجزاك الله خيراً يا أبا ‏ذرّ*​*‏يوم فرّجت عن هذا الرجل كربته ، وجزاك الله خيراً أيها الرجل ‏لصدقك ووفائك ...*​*‏وجزاك الله خيراً يا أمير المؤمنين لعدلك و رحمتك...*​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (19 ديسمبر 2008)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> أخي العزيز .... .زعيم الأسكندرية
> بداية أريد أن أوضح لك بأني لست شيعيا أو سنيا .... أنا مسلم من العراق وأفتخر وأحمد الله بأن الله كرمني واياكم بالأسلام دينا . وأقسم بالله العلي العظيم بأني أكره شخص يدعي الشيعة والسنة وماهذه الا أمور افتعلها أعداء الاسلام ليفرقوا بين المسلمين. وبالنسبة لذكري الامام علي سلام الله عليه... أود أن أذكرك بأن رسولنا الأعظم (عليه الصلاة والسلام) وصانا بأن نفشي السلام بيننا وأن ذكرت أسم سيدنا عمر وأبو بكر الصديق وعثمان أبن عفان(علما بأن جدي الكبير هو عثمان ابن عفان وأنا أنحدر من سلالته) أقول سلام الله عليهم أجمعين .. ياأخي عندما تمر على قوم أو تدخل الى مكان تقول السلام عليكم فيرد الاخرين عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> وأشكرك على ماذكرت علما بأنني معجب بأسلوبك في الكتابة​أخوك مصطفى


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
قلت انا فى احدى مشاركاتى ( قلما يجد الانسان من يجيد فن الحوار ويلتزم آدابه ) وانت من هؤلاء القلائل - شكرا لك على ادبك الجم واقسم كما اقسمت انت اننى ما اردت الا الخير والتناصح فى الله فرب مبلغ أوعى من سامع وكثيرا ما تجرى على ألسنتا كلمات نحسبها حقا وهى ليست كذلك - فقد جاء رجل الى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال ( ما شاء الله وشئت ) فقال ( ويحك اجعلتنى لله ندا - قل ما شاء الله وحده او ما شاء الله ثم شئت )
والسلام المذكور يختلف معناه بحسب السياق الموضوع فيه فياتى تارة بمعنى التحية وتارة بمعنى الدعاء وتارة بمعنى الأمان
فاذا كان السلام من الله فهو الأمان واذا كان من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو الدعاء واذا كان من عامة المسلمين فهو التحية والله اعلى واعلم 
واكرر شكرى لك ولأمثالك اصحاب الذوق الرفيع فى الحوار 
ولك خالص التحية​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (20 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> 
> قلت انا فى احدى مشاركاتى ( قلما يجد الانسان من يجيد فن الحوار ويلتزم آدابه ) وانت من هؤلاء القلائل - شكرا لك على ادبك الجم واقسم كما اقسمت انت اننى ما اردت الا الخير والتناصح فى الله فرب مبلغ أوعى من سامع وكثيرا ما تجرى على ألسنتا كلمات نحسبها حقا وهى ليست كذلك - فقد جاء رجل الى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال ( ما شاء الله وشئت ) فقال ( ويحك اجعلتنى لله ندا - قل ما شاء الله وحده او ما شاء الله ثم شئت )
> والسلام المذكور يختلف معناه بحسب السياق الموضوع فيه فياتى تارة بمعنى التحية وتارة بمعنى الدعاء وتارة بمعنى الأمان
> ...


ولك مني خالص التحية


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 ديسمبر 2008)

أين مشاركات هذا الإسبوع


----------



## إسلام علي (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أعتذر عن غياب هذا الأسبوع
حياك الله أخي أيمن ضحكت للركب
م مصطفى أحسب أن مثلك ليس بجاهل
الدين إما سني على منهج النبي 
أو شيعي على منهج مبتدع شيطاني شركي
فإن لم تكن فجاهل ولا أحسبك كذلك 
أو شيطان وطبعاً لست كذلك
فتعلم يا أخي ما ينفعك في دينك و إختر لنفسك
وللإيجاز أسوق لك قصة طريفة
أراد بعض رجال الشيعة مناظرة إمام عالم سني
فقالوا يوم كذا في وقت كذا عند المكان الفلاني نجتمع للمناظرة
فجاؤا و إجتمعوا و جلسوا ينتظرون الشيخ
فحضر و دخل و خلع حذاءه ووضعه تحط إبطه 
فقالوا لم فعلت ذلك ؟
قال حدثنا بعض أصحاب النبي عن النبي أن الشيعة يسرقون الأحذية ؟
فقالوا فرحين ومكذبين ...لم يكن على عهد النبي تشيع 
فقال قد كفيتموني مناظرتكم ... من أين جئتكم بدينكم إذاً ؟
فإختر لنفسك سنة النبي و لا ..


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*لأنني إنسان*

لأنني إنسان​


عشتُ لأعيش، وتشكلت تقاسيمي لتكون كذلك، كـُـتبت أقداري قبل خلقي، حياتي، مماتي، راحتي، سعادتي، تعاستي، وازدان خلقي لتكريمي، وأُودعت سجايا ،وحرمت أخرى، وولدت باكياً فكان ذلك سلامي علي الدنيا ومقتبلي عليها وكفاك به استقبالاً.



أنظر بدهشة لمن حولي وهم كذلك لا أدري إن كانوا يبادرونني شعور الغربة أم الغبطة أم سواهما، أحاول الرد عليهم لكن ومع الأسف فقد كان عمري أصغر بكثير من العمر الذي يخولني لتعلم درس المجاملة بعد.



لكنني لم أكن أقل نخوةً إن كانت كذلك.. فقد رددتُ عليهم بمفرداتيَ الخاصة المتعددة المطالب والتي لا أملك غيرها تحمل بين حروفها المتناهية الصغر معانٍ عـدّة.. صُراخ، وبكاء، ورفض، وإباء، وأحاول إفهامهم ولعلي أنجح في ذلك.



أحاول لفت الأنظار لآلامي الشديدة وأني أتضور جوعاًُ وأضمأ عطشاً وأن جراحي قد فُـتحت علي مصراعيها وبدأت تكتب حبراً علي جسدي المترهلُ الذي أحاول به لفت الأنظارِ وناطحات السحاب، وأن أُيقض أصحاب الموائد المستديرة وعشّاق السوبريين ذوي بطولات العار، وأن أصرخ بأعلى صوتي.. بأني يتيمُ الأب في العراق .. وأقطع الأم في فلسطين .. ووحيد الأخوة في السودان ، ودانت نهايتي في أرض كنعان ............... دون ذنب إلا لأنني إنسان...








.................................................................................​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مصطفى ساطع (20 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم أعتذر عن غياب هذا الأسبوع





bishr قال:


> حياك الله أخي أيمن ضحكت للركب
> م مصطفى أحسب أن مثلك ليس بجاهل
> الدين إما سني على منهج النبي
> أو شيعي على منهج مبتدع شيطاني شركي
> ...





أخي الكريم بشر:
أشكر مروركم الكريم
لا أعرف من أي بلد أنت, ولكن عندما تعيش في العراق وتعايش السني والشيعي من الصغر وكلٌ يعتقد بأن مذهبه على الصواب تصل الى مرحلة تكره بها هذه الكنية التي يتباهى بها بعض الأشخاص وكل شخص ناضج يفهم ما أعني (وأعلم أنه مع الأسف بأن بغداد في وقت مضى وصل القتل بها على الهوية (سني أو شيعي) كما أذاعته قناة العربية يوم أمس). وأ ريد أن اذكرك بشيء ذكرته في مشاركتك وأرجو أن يكون صدرك رحبا".... (سني على منهج النبي أو شيعي على منهج مبتدع شيطاني شركي.....الخ) يا أخي أنا على سنة رسول الله وال بيته الطاهرين وعلى المذهب الشافعي ولست على المنهج الشيعي , ولكن قد يكون هنالك زملاء معنا في هذا المنتدى الرفيع المستوى على المذهب الشيعي ويؤمن بمعتقده , فلا أجد من الصحيح أن تنعتهم بالشيطان لأنه لايزكي الأنفس الأ الله وقد يكون آخرون على الديانة المسيحية ....الخ. فأرجو رحابة صدرك وأن لا تزكي الانفس ودع هذا الشأن لله لأنك مهما قلت لن تستطيع تغيير مذهب شخص آمن به من الصغر كالنحت على الحجروانك لاتهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء. 

أخير أنا آسف لأنني دخلت في هذا الموضوع الخارج عن موضوع ال
 Have a good end week  ولكن فقط لأحترام مشاعر الأخرين وأرجو أن لا تنزعج من كلامي وأنما أعتبرني أخا" لك وتحمل صراحتي معك في الكلام كأخ.

أخوك مصطفى​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (20 ديسمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> لأنني إنسان​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك يازميلنا العزيز ابراهيم على هذه المشاركة الطيبة والى الأمام دوما"


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك أخي مصطفى


----------



## إسلام علي (20 ديسمبر 2008)

معاك حق أخي مصطفى و آسف على كلامي بس حبيت ألفت إنتباهك


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكورين*



bishr قال:


> معاك حق أخي مصطفى و آسف على كلامي بس حبيت ألفت إنتباهك


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى بشر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى مصطفى ساطع
اعجبنى الحوار فقلت اهنئكم على هذا الحوار الراقى جدا من كليكما ولو استمر نهج الحوار هكذا فهو ليس خارجا عن باب استراحة نهاية الأسبوع فهذا الباب يستوعب كل ما يدور فى ذهنك خارج الأمور الهندسية ما لم يتحول الأمر الى مناظرات
ولكم خاص التحية ،،،،​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مش عارف بصراحة أعلق على الحوار
الموضوع كبير على بجد


----------



## Ayman (21 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى بشر
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى مصطفى ساطع
> اعجبنى الحوار فقلت اهنئكم على هذا الحوار الراقى جدا من كليكما ولو استمر نهج الحوار هكذا فهو ليس خارجا عن باب استراحة نهاية الأسبوع فهذا الباب يستوعب كل ما يدور فى ذهنك خارج الأمور الهندسية ما لم يتحول الأمر الى مناظرات
> ولكم خاص التحية ،،،،​



نعم اخي الزعيم لكنه سيكون خارجا عن نطاق "الاستراحة" :10:

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (21 ديسمبر 2008)

بعد التحية والسلام ......
اخواني أصدقائي أحبائي في الله سررت لما وجدت من جمال في الحوار وبداعة الأسلوب وحسن الأخلاق وسعة الصدر فأنا كل يوم أزداد تشريفا لمعرفة مثل هؤلاء الناس والتي تجمعني بهم المودة والمحبة والأخوة ....لا شئ غير ذاك ...فلا رياء فية لأن لا يري أحدنا الأخر ولكننا نحافظ على ادب الحوار ونحافظ على مشاعر الأخرين ....
فكل منا يجلس خلف شاشة للكمبيوتر ويكتب ما لذ له دون جرح للشعور ودون انتهاك للحرمات فكل منا يخشي الله في حديثة ....ولا أزكي على الله أحد....لأن هذا ما وجدتة هنا بالفعل 
وأعتذر مقدما لأنقطاعي عن المنتدي ما يقرب من شهر قادم بأذن الله لأنني سأتقدم لأمتحانات الترم بأذن ربي واعانتة وتوفيقة لي 


أرجو الدعاء لي بالتوفيق والنجاح وسلامي لأصدقائي و أخواني واساتذتي الذين علموني كيف أتكلم بما لا يجرح الشعور وتحية طيبة مني إلي لكل من دعا إلي بظهر الغيب


----------



## Ayman (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> بعد التحية والسلام ......
> اخواني أصدقائي أحبائي في الله سررت لما وجدت من جمال في الحوار وبداعة الأسلوب وحسن الأخلاق وسعة الصدر فأنا كل يوم أزداد تشريفا لمعرفة مثل هؤلاء الناس والتي تجمعني بهم المودة والمحبة والأخوة ....لا شئ غير ذاك ...فلا رياء فية لأن لا يري أحدنا الأخر ولكننا نحافظ على ادب الحوار ونحافظ على مشاعر الأخرين ....
> فكل منا يجلس خلف شاشة للكمبيوتر ويكتب ما لذ له دون جرح للشعور ودون انتهاك للحرمات فكل منا يخشي الله في حديثة ....ولا أزكي على الله أحد....لأن هذا ما وجدتة هنا بالفعل
> وأعتذر مقدما لأنقطاعي عن المنتدي ما يقرب من شهر قادم بأذن الله لأنني سأتقدم لأمتحانات الترم بأذن ربي واعانتة وتوفيقة لي
> ...




بالتوفيق اخي الكريم...
لا تنس ان تبذل كل جهدك ومن ثم التوكل على الله. فمن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه..


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> نعم اخي الزعيم لكنه سيكون خارجا عن نطاق "الاستراحة" :10:
> 
> بارك الله فيكم جميعا


أخى ابو سيف
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
المقصود ان المشاركة فى هذا الباب ليست بمنأى عن التعقيب عليها دون الدخول فى منلظرات واذا تطلب الأمر ذلك فسوف نستأن الأخوة المشرفين لنقلها الى الملتقى العام 
كده مظبوط ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> مش عارف بصراحة أعلق على الحوار
> الموضوع كبير على بجد


يا عم ابراهيم ده احنا بنتعلم منك


----------



## Ayman (21 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> أخى ابو سيف
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
> المقصود ان المشاركة فى هذا الباب ليست بمنأى عن التعقيب عليها دون الدخول فى منلظرات واذا تطلب الأمر ذلك فسوف نستأن الأخوة المشرفين لنقلها الى الملتقى العام
> كده مظبوط ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته..
أخي الزعيم..
لست انا الذي يعقب على كلامك المظبوط 100% 
الأمر كان مجرد مداعبة كنت متأكد انك ستأخذها على محمل الجد :76:


----------



## Ayman (21 ديسمبر 2008)

تقبل تحياتي و احترامي ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Abo Fares (21 ديسمبر 2008)

> أرجو الدعاء لي بالتوفيق والنجاح وسلامي لأصدقائي و أخواني واساتذتي الذين علموني كيف أتكلم بما لا يجرح الشعور وتحية طيبة مني إلي لكل من دعا إلي بظهر الغيب


جعل الله التوفيق حليفك أخي علي درويش.. وعليك بسؤال والديك الدعاء لك 

مع تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته..
> أخي الزعيم..
> لست انا الذي يعقب على كلامك المظبوط 100%
> الأمر كان مجرد مداعبة كنت متأكد انك ستأخذها على محمل الجد :76:


لا يا أبو سيف كانت مشاكسة ولكن بعد ان ارسلتها اتضح لى انها ليست باسلوب مشاكسة ده اسلوب واحد بيقول ( يارب عركة ) :d
حتى انظر الى مشاكسة الأمس مع الأخ على درويش
انت عزيز علينا با أبو سيف وشرف لى ان تعقب على كلامى
ولك التحية والتقدير​


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*صورة مؤثرة يا رجال .......شكرا م ابراهيم*



إبراهيم أسامة قال:


>


 
اخى م ابراهيم ابو اسامة
الصورة مؤثرة جدا فهذه الطفلة كبيرة فى كل شى ,فهى تقوم بدور الوالد الذى يكد ويبيع من اجل اسرته وفى نفس الوقت تقوم بدور الطالبة المجتهدة لكى تنجح وتقر اعين والديها.....هذه الصورة اعظم درس فى الحث على العمل والنجاح والتقدم فى نفس الوقت.

حقيقة تعجز الكلمات عن التعبير فى هكذا موقف ولكن مجرد خواطر.


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك مهندس ياسر عبدالله محمد
وعلى تحليلك الرائع


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله يكرمك يارب ويبارك فيك*



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> يا عم ابراهيم ده احنا بنتعلم منك



ربنا يزيدك علما وتواضعا


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*التماس....طلب....رجاء....توسل*

السلام عليكمورحمه الله وبركاته 

لا اعرف من اين ابدأ..........................................................

لقد ترددت كثيرا كثيرا بأبدا رأيي لكن حرصا مني على الملتقى وابقاء عنوانه واضحا ...............


في البدايه ان ماشدني للملتقى وحدة العرب ومشاعرهم فيما بينهم وحرصهم على الالتزام بالرد على اسأله السائل باكثر من مشاركه ( ولم يعرف السائل ما هويته واتجاهاته ولم يعرف المجيب هويته ونهجه وحتى ديانته ) على خلاف بقيه النتديات التي تجد فيها الكل يختلف مع الكل لانهم فتحوا بينهم باب لن تغلق باي حال من الاحوال .

لذا اخواني اخواتي المهندسين الاساتذه الكبار الطيبين المثقفين يامن تملكون مشاعر البشر المشاعر التي اوجدها الله للاحساس بالغير ومراعاتها اقول لكم بل التمس لا بل اترجى لا لا بل اتوسل اليكم ان لا يكون هذا الباب باب لاعلان او ابداء او منبر للتشهير او التكفير باي جهه او معتقد او ديانه , وليس بالظروره ان تعلن عن رايك لانه ليس انت الذي تزكي الانفس الله الذي يزكيها وليس انت الذي تكفر البشر وانت عاجز عن معرفه ربك وعبادته بالصوره المطلوبه وكم من شخص عبد الله وليس من عبادته الا التعب والارهاق ,,,, لذا ما اريد ان اوضحه هنا ان من تتكلمون عنهم وتجرحون احاسيسهم هم بشر الله الذي خلقهم يملكون الاحاسيس والمشاعر كما نحن لماذا نقول عليهم بالقول الجارح القاسي لماذا ننعتهم بما يجرحهم لماذا لا نبدل كلمات السوء بكلمات ممكن ان نكسبهم ونحببهم فينا كي يتقبلونا في النقاش ,,,,,,,,لماذا نحن مهتمين بهذه الامور ونقاتل بعضنا والمحتلين يعتلون بجثثنا ويكونون الاوائل الم نفهم؟ الم نرتعي؟ لما حدث بالدول الم نقول هذا من شر انفسنا؟ اخواني احبائي رجاء كل الرجاء لاتفتحوا جروح بدات تندمل وحدوا انفسكم بالعلم بالكلمه الطيبه قد يختلف البعض بالفروع لكن الاصل واحد وهو الله الحق لنكن يدا واحده لماذا نقف عند كلمه واحده نختلف عنها ونبدا بابداء كلمات تجرح اكرر اكرر اتركوا مثل هذه الامور ولا تتقصدوا بذكرها ...........


اتمنى ان يكون صدركم رحب لتقبل صراحتي كما تريدون من الغير بتقبل صراحتكم.
واعذروني جدا .......... لاني احبكم كثيرا من حبي للملتقى وما اضافه هذا الملتقى للعرب من الشئ الكثير من العلم والمعرفه ووحده العرب بالكلمه .


مع تحياتي وحبي لكم


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (21 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> معاك حق أخي مصطفى و آسف على كلامي بس حبيت ألفت إنتباهك


 
تاج على الرأس أخي العزيز وأشكر ردك المتواضع


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (21 ديسمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكمورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> لا اعرف من اين ابدأ..........................................................
> 
> ...


 
الاخ العزيز هادي المهندس
بارك الله بك على هذه الكلمات والعبارات الرائعة... وكأنك في قلبي وتكتب ماأريد نيابة عني. أشكر مرورك ثانية ياأخي العزيز.


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> بعد التحية والسلام ......
> اخواني أصدقائي أحبائي في الله سررت لما وجدت من جمال في الحوار وبداعة الأسلوب وحسن الأخلاق وسعة الصدر فأنا كل يوم أزداد تشريفا لمعرفة مثل هؤلاء الناس والتي تجمعني بهم المودة والمحبة والأخوة ....لا شئ غير ذاك ...فلا رياء فية لأن لا يري أحدنا الأخر ولكننا نحافظ على ادب الحوار ونحافظ على مشاعر الأخرين ....
> فكل منا يجلس خلف شاشة للكمبيوتر ويكتب ما لذ له دون جرح للشعور ودون انتهاك للحرمات فكل منا يخشي الله في حديثة ....ولا أزكي على الله أحد....لأن هذا ما وجدتة هنا بالفعل
> وأعتذر مقدما لأنقطاعي عن المنتدي ما يقرب من شهر قادم بأذن الله لأنني سأتقدم لأمتحانات الترم بأذن ربي واعانتة وتوفيقة لي
> ...


 
لك مني خالص الدعاء وليوفقك الله في كل خطوة ومثلما تفضل الأخ الفاضل أبو احلول قبلي أطلب الدعاء والرضا من والديك.

أخوك مصطفى :20:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> بعد التحية والسلام ......
> اخواني أصدقائي أحبائي في الله سررت لما وجدت من جمال في الحوار وبداعة الأسلوب وحسن الأخلاق وسعة الصدر فأنا كل يوم أزداد تشريفا لمعرفة مثل هؤلاء الناس والتي تجمعني بهم المودة والمحبة والأخوة ....لا شئ غير ذاك ...فلا رياء فية لأن لا يري أحدنا الأخر ولكننا نحافظ على ادب الحوار ونحافظ على مشاعر الأخرين ....
> فكل منا يجلس خلف شاشة للكمبيوتر ويكتب ما لذ له دون جرح للشعور ودون انتهاك للحرمات فكل منا يخشي الله في حديثة ....ولا أزكي على الله أحد....لأن هذا ما وجدتة هنا بالفعل
> وأعتذر مقدما لأنقطاعي عن المنتدي ما يقرب من شهر قادم بأذن الله لأنني سأتقدم لأمتحانات الترم بأذن ربي واعانتة وتوفيقة لي
> ...


 
نسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقك ويجعل لك من امرك يسرا وان يرزقك من فضله العظيم


----------



## المهندس_95_2007 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> والآن
> إيمانا منى بأفضلية الحديث الطريف من الواقع اى التحدث بالحقيقه اتباعا لسنه الهادى محمد والأبتعاد عن لغو الحديث او القصص المختلقه وغير الحقيقيه التى لم تحدث بالفعل
> 
> أروى لكم قصه طريفه تناولها فضيلة الشيخ والداعيه الكبير د. محمد العريفى بارك الله لنا فيه واطال فى عمره
> ...


و الله جميلة جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 ديسمبر 2008)

أواه..... آه..... أواه
والقلب يذوب بشكواه

ودموع الذنب تبلله
والكمد يعاود لأواه
في ليل الذنب مضى عمرٌ
صحراء الذل حظاياه

وتعيش الروح به ولهى
أن تنجو أملاً ترعاه
والآن تراه على هون
معترفاً بوحاً نجواه

والآن يرجّي إصباحاً
في نور يشرق يهواه
من بعد الران غشى قلباً
يكسوه سواد خطاياه

بجنابك يرجو مرحمة
ظمآنٌ غفرانك ماه
أتراه يعود ببغيته
أتراه يعود برجواه
رباه بجاهك فارحمه
رباه ضعيف رباه
​


----------



## Abo Fares (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*إذا فاضي، إنزل تحت*​ 

*if You Are Free, Scroll Down…*​ 


▼ ​ 
















































































▲ ​ 


*if You Are Still Free, Scroll Up…*​ 

*إذا بعدك فاضي، إطلع فوق...*


​


----------



## Abo Fares (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*كورس إنكلش*

What in not in?
شوفي مافي؟

Danger on my mind
خطر على بالي

Your price on me
حقك علي

Why after my age
ليش يابعد عمري

Divorced salad
السلطة المطلقة

Two husbands of socks
جوزين جرابات

He is my mother
إنه أمي - جاهل


Keep it on my mathematics
خليها على حسابي


Constitution home parents
دستور يا أهل الدار

Evaluate my envelopes
قدر ظروفي

After your ear
بعد اذنك

Shave from here
احلق من هون

Don't calculate my calculation
لا تحسب حسابي

She went on you
راحت عليك


Cover on your wide
يستر على عرضك


I push the mathematics
أنا أدفع الحساب

Not on your each other
مالك على بعضك


أما الآن أسماء بعض الأكلات أيضا:

Kissers
مقبلات


Upside down
مقلوبة

Husband figs
تين بعل

Hinds Husband
جوز هند

Orange wi th picture
برتقالة معصورة


Made in husband
معمول بالجوز


كلمات اخرى:

Like an elephant
كفيل


He does not die to me an onion
لا يمت لي بصلة

I never escaped a cat
لم أهرب قط

To be kissed
يتقبل

Cairo envelopes
ظروف قاهرة

Vomit office
مكتب المراجعات


Father of beautiful
أبو جميل 
​


----------



## إسلام علي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> Orange wi th picture
> برتقالة معصورة


 :68: شديدة دي يا Father of solutions ​


----------



## Abo Fares (25 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> :68: شديدة دي يا Father of solutions​


 
على راسي أخي إسلام.. 
on my head.. lol


----------



## زاد أحمد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*أستاذ**** *​
>​​
​لم يبق على موعد الامتحانات سوى عدة أيام حين اتفق أربعة من طلاب إحدى

الكليات على قضاء يومين أو ثلاثة أيام في منطقة

نائية للاستمتاع لاعتقادهم أنهم سوف يعودون بذهن​
صاف قادر على الإجابة على الأسئلة


وهناك أغراهم منظر الطبيعة الخلابة فتأخرو ا و

وجدوا أنهم لن​
يتمكنوا من حضور الامتحان الأول


ففكرو ا في حيلة يخلقونها لأستاذهم كي يعيد لهم

الامتحان في يوم لاحق
وبالفعل اخبروه بعد عودتهم أن أحدإطارات سيارتهم
انفجر في طريق العودة ليلا في مكان مظلم وخال من
السكان واضطروا إلى الانتظار لليوم التالي لإصلاح
الإطار...​
وافق الأستاذ على تأجيل الامتحان لهم ...


وفي اليوم المحدد للامتحان طلب الأستاذ من الطلاب

الأربعة أن يجلس كل منهم في زاوية من قاعة الامتحان
بحيث لا يستطيع أحدهم رؤية ما يكتبه زميله وفوجئ​
الأربعة بورقة أسئلة تتضمن الأسئلة التالية:





*1.**أي إطارات السيارة الأربعة أنفجر؟*

​
*2.​​​*​
​​*كم كانت الساعة وقت حدوث الحادث؟*​
*3.​​​*​
​​*من منكم كان يقود السيارة في ذلك الوقت؟*


الإمضاء..​
*أستاذ *****​


----------



## زاد أحمد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*عارفين شو بيعمل الكمبيوتر بعد ماتطفيه؟
اضغط اللنك وراح تعرف
http://www.xs4all.nl/~jvdkuyp/flash/see.htm*


----------



## إسلام علي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههه جميلة 
حصلت بجد دي يا م محمد ؟


----------



## Ayman (25 ديسمبر 2008)

زاد أحمد قال:


> *أستاذ**** *​
> >​​
> ​لم يبق على موعد الامتحانات سوى عدة أيام حين اتفق أربعة من طلاب إحدى
> 
> ...





bishr قال:


> هههههههههه جميلة
> حصلت بجد دي يا م محمد ؟




حدث هذا الموقف -بتصرف- مع استاذ بهندسة القاهرة بدفعتي مع 4 من الطلبه


----------



## إسلام علي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههه 
حبيبي م أيمن واحشني يا رجل
بوسة كبيرة لأحمد و عمر


----------



## Ayman (25 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حبيبي م أيمن واحشني يا رجل
> بوسة كبيرة لأحمد و عمر



تسلم اخي الكريم..انت واحشنا اكثر..
بالمناسبة: هل ترون جواز ذلك :لا أعرف فقد شارك ابنائي و لست واثقا ..


----------



## Abo Fares (25 ديسمبر 2008)

Three fastest ways of communication in the world:

* Tele-phone

* Tele-vision

* Tell-a-woman


You still want it faster? 

(Tell her, not to tell anyone!!!)

​


----------



## إسلام علي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> تسلم اخي الكريم..انت واحشنا اكثر..
> بالمناسبة: هل ترون جواز ذلك :لا أعرف فقد شارك ابنائي و لست واثقا ..


لا يجوز الطواف بغير الكعبة 
لكن لا أعلم مناط الحكم ده
هل للكبار و الملكفين فقط 
وهل يجوز ذلك كنوع من التعليم
مش عارف
ربنا يعفو عنا و عنك
والأولى نتحرز
صحيح ...رجعت المملكة ولا لسه ؟


----------



## هادي المهندس (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*كلام عن تجارب*

السلام عليكم

قل لمن يحملُ هما .........إن همك لن يدوم 
لما تفني السعاده.........هكذا تفني الهموم
 




قال المجربون 

طرحت إحدى الصحف البريطانية سؤالا مفاده : ما المال ؟ 
فكانت الإجابة الفائزة : المال جواز سفر عالمي يمكن لحامله السفر إلى أي مكان ماعدا السماء وهو يجلب أي شي ماعدا السعادة ....



لست ضعيفا !! 

لايوجد إنسان ضعيف ولكن يوجد إنسان يجهل في نفسه موطن القوة.



الفاشلون !! 

الفاشلون قسمان ! : قسم فكر ولم يفعل . وقسم فعل ولم يفكر



الحكمة !!

نتاج عقول نابهة لتقتات به عقول الآخرين



الكبر !!

قيل : 
ماوجد أحد في نفسه كبرا إلا من مهانة يجدها في نفسه 
- إذا أصاب أحدكم وداً من أخيه فليتمسك به فقلما يصيب ذلك



ثلاث !! 

قال أحد الحكماء : 
ليس لثلاث حيلة : فقر يخالطه كسل ، وخصومة يخامرها حسد ، ومرض يمازجه هرم ...



قوام الحرب !!

قال نابليون : قوام الحرب ثلاثة : 
المال والمال والمال



الكناس !!


الكناس رجل مهمته النظافة ،


ويحتقره أناس مهمتهم القذارة .



زيادة !! 

يقول الرافعي : 
إذا لم تزد شيئا على الدنيا كنت زائدا فيها .



خيانة !!

كفى بالمرء خيانة ، أن يكون أمينا للخونة .



غرور !!

قيل : 
من رضي على نفسه ، كثر الساخطون عليه ..



الحذاء الضيق !!

قيل : 
ما فائدة الدنيا الواسعة ، إذا كان حذائك ضيقا ..



الفارغ !!

الرجل الذي لا رأي له كمقبض الباب يستطيع أن يديره كل من شاء



العلم بلا عمل !!

لو كان للعلم من دون التقى شرف ،،، لكان أشرف خلق الله إبليس .....







مع تحياتي


----------



## Ayman (25 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> لا يجوز الطواف بغير الكعبة
> لكن لا أعلم مناط الحكم ده
> هل للكبار و الملكفين فقط
> وهل يجوز ذلك كنوع من التعليم
> ...




نعم موافق ..لكن هل من حكم شرعي؟
اي مملكة! و الله و نسيت اخوك فين 
رجعت الامارة خلاص ومعرفتش اعمل اي حاجة في الاجازة...
فالاجازة كانت قصيرة جدا
حتى مطلتش سمك المهندس سالدان..
و اكتفيت ب "ام علي" من ايد الست الوالدة
ياللا خيرها في غيرها :55:


----------



## إسلام علي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

Ayman قال:


> نعم موافق ..لكن هل من حكم شرعي؟
> اي مملكة! و الله و نسيت اخوك فين
> رجعت الامارة خلاص ومعرفتش اعمل اي حاجة في الاجازة...
> فالاجازة كانت قصيرة جدا
> ...


Opps
البلاد دخلت في بعضها م أيمن  إعذرني 
معلش معلش هيه الدنيا كده
نتسامر و ناخد أجازات في الجنة بإذن الله
بالنسبة للحكم سيبني أدور لك شوية عليه :56:


----------



## إسلام علي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

وجدت هذه الفتوى القريبة
ما حكم صناعة نموذج للكعبة ثم الطواف حولها بدعوة التدرب على الحج ؟؟ حيث ان هذا الامر حاصل في ماليزيا 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، اللهم أجُرنا في مُصيبَتِنا وأخلِف لنا خيرًا منها.
واللهِ؛ كنتُ أظُنُّ السائِل -وفقه الله- يفرض مسألة لا وجود لها على أرض الواقِع.
وما الفرق بين ما فعلوه وبين مَن يَسجُد لصَنَم ويقول: أتدرب على السجود لله؟ أو مَن يطوف حَول قَبر ويقول: أتدرب على الطواف حول الكَعبَة؟
وَوجه تحريم ذلك أن التدريب على العبادة عبادَة، فالتدريب على الطواف عبادة، والعبادة تفتقر إلى توقيف من الشارِع؛ فالأصل في العبادات التحريم إلا بنص، ولا ثَمَّ نصٌ بله قياس!
والله -تعالى- أعْلَم.
وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجِعون.
http://ahlalhdeeth.cc/vb/showthread.php?t=18792
ملتقى أهل الحديث


----------



## هادي المهندس (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*قصه غريبه...................*

السلام عليكم

ارجوا ان تقرأوا هذه القصه الحزينه.......................




قصة حب حقيقي صادمة جداً



هذه هي القصة الحقيقية لشاب اسمه " بلال " ، كان يعمل في شركة اتصالات،

له صديقة اسمها "حنان" زميلة لي.. وافتها المنية منذ سنتين

كانوا عشاق بمعنى الكلمة و دائمي التحدث عبر الهاتف.

ما وجدت حنان إلا والهاتف الخليوي بيدها. حتى أنها غيرت الشبكة التي تستخدمها كي تمتلك نفس شبكة بلال، وبذلك يكون كلا منها على نفس الشبكة..

كانت تقضى نصف اليوم في الحديث معه..

قبل أن توافيها المنية كانت دائماً تخبر صديقاتها ( إذا وافتني المنية ، أرجو أن تدفنوا معي هاتفي الخليوي..وقالت نفس الشيء لأهلها)



بعد وفاتها ، لم يستطع الناس حمل جثمانها ، والكثير منهم حاول القيام بذلك ولكن دون جدوى ،

الكثيرون تابعوا المحاولة، لكن النتائج كانت واحدة

في نهاية المطاف اتصلوا بشخص معرفة لأحد الجيران ، معروف بقدرته على التواصل مع الأموات ، والذي كان صديقا لوالدها.



أخذ عصا وبدأ يتحدث إلى نفسه ببطء..



بعد بضع دقائق ، قال: ان "هذه الفتاة تفتقد شيئا هنا..."

فاخبره صديقاتها بان رغبتها كانت أن يدفن هاتفها الخليوي معها..

فقاموا بفتح التابوت وتم وضع الهاتف الخليوي والشريحة الخاصة بها داخل النعش

بعدها قاموا برفع النعش بسهولة وتم وضعها فى الحافلة..



قد صدمنا جميعا..!!!



أصدقاء حنان لم يخبروا بلال بالوفاة ، لأنه كان في سفر





بعد أسبوعين اتصل بلال بصديقة حنان



بلال :. .."مرحبا ، أنا قادم اليوم... أريد أن أفاجأ حنان بقدومي.. دعينا نلتقي في مطعمنا المفضل .. أرجوكي لا تبلغي حنان بقدومي "

وردت صديقتها: ... "عد إلى المنزل أولاً، أريد أن أخبرك بشيء مهم جداً"

بعد وصوله ، اخبرته بوفاة حنان..

ظن بلال انها تخدعه. ضحك وقال "لا تحاول خداعي، اطلبي من حنان الخروج بعد الظهر برفقتك إلى المطعم، لقد أحضرت لها هدية. أرجو وقف هذا الهراء "

التقى بلال مع صديقة حنان.. فأخذته صديقتها إلى منزل حنان ليتأكد..

أخبروه أهلها بنفسهم بأنها توفيت وقدموا له شهادة الوفاة الأصلية قدموا له الدليل كي يصدقهم.

شرع بلال في البكاء وقال... "هذا ليس صحيحا. نحن تحدثنا بالأمس ومازالت تتصل بي" وبدأ بلال بالارتجاف والبكاء

فجأةً ، رن هاتف بلال الخليوي ... " انظروا هذه حنان ، أترون هذا.. " قال بلال



و أطلع أسرتها على الهاتف... طلب الجميع منه الرد...



وتحدث بواسطة استخدام مكبرات الصوت...



الجميع استمع لمحادثتهم ...



بصوت عال وواضح ، لا تداخل للخطوط ، لا أزيز..



انه صوت حنان الفعلي ولا يمكن لأحد استخدام شريحة الهاتف لأنه تم مسمرتها داخل النعش !!!!!!!!





أنذهل الجميع و طلبوا تعريفاً لما يحدث من نفس الشخص الذي يستطيع التحدث مع الموتى...



أتى ولم يستطع حل اللغز إلا بعد 5 ساعات





ثم اكتشف ما جعل الجميع فى صدمة حقيقة...



@



@



@



@









أن Duتمتلك أفضل تغطية...



أينما ذهبت فشبكتنا تتبعك!!!




مع تحياتي:67::12::67::12:


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 ديسمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ارجوا ان تقرأوا هذه القصه الحزينه.......................
> 
> ...


 
ياأخ هادي شدني القصة ... حلوة وقوية .... ضحكت كثيرا":68:


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شيء غريب في عالم النساء(مع احترامي الشديد لكل الاخوات والزميلات)​ 
دخــل رجـــل علــى زوجتــه
وهي مشغولــة بالبيت
وناداها :
قال : يافلانــه
قالت : نعم​
قال : تعالي ابيك لو سمحتي

قالت : وش عندك ؟؟​
قال : تعالي وأعلمك​
قالت : ياحبيبي مشغوله اكوي ملابسك !

قال : خلي الكوي وتعالي

قالت : طيب

ثواني وهي جايه بلبس روعه

وريحتها اروع وابتسامتها ماليه وجهها

قالت : آمر حبيبي

ناظرها بابتسامه صفراء وقال :

تراني تزوجت عليك !!!!!

جلست على الكرسي وهي تناظره

و بصوت يرتجف

قالت : وش قلت ؟

قال : اقول تراني تزوجت عليك

ويالله قومي خذي لك ملابس وروحي لاهلك

ابسافر انا وزوجتي الثانيه كم يوم وراجع !!!!!

ناظرته هي مصدقه ومو مصدقه !!

وبدون سابق انذار هب في وجهها

وقال : قومي الحيـن وحطي لك كم خلق

ويالله تراني انتظرك بالسياره لاتتأخرين علي ...........

طلع وهي تناظره

الا مبققه عيونها دهشه من الخبر

وحيره من اسبابه !!


دقايق معدوده وهي تفتح الباب وتركب معه

وبصوت يكاد يختنق

قالت : لو سمحت ممكن تجيب الشنطه ؟

نزل من سيارته واخذ شنطتها وحطها بالمقعد الخلفي .....

شغل السياره وتوجه لبيت اهلها

شوي وهم واصلين للبيت

قال لها : تفضلي انزلي .....

فتحت الباب ونزل قبلها واخذ الشنطه

وجاء من عند بابها ومسك يدها

وقال لها : حبيبتي

تراني ما تزوجت عليك ولاهم يحزنون

بس ترا ابوك توفى !!!

هي بدون شعور قالت 

الحمد لله خوفتني​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 ديسمبر 2008)

​​نصائح مهمة من أجل دوام الصحة بمشيئة الله )​ 

1. دع القهوة تبرد : لا تشرب القهوة او اي شراب ساخن ، فقد يزيد هذا من خطر الاصابة بسرطان الفم او المرئ ، بل ينصح بترك الفنجان يبرد قليلا .... ​​2. مضغ الخضار جيدا : ان مضغ الطعام جيدا يزيد من نسبة المواد الكيماوية المكافحة للسرطان التي تطلقها الخضراوات مثل البروكلي والملفوف والقرنبيط .... ​​3. المشي يوميا : المشي اليومي لمدة نصف ساعة او ساعة يقلل من امكانية الاصابة بمرض السرطان بنسبة 18 % ويساعد على التخلص من 3 كيلو غرامات تقريبا في السنة ويحافظ على قوام الجسم . ​​4. الاكثار من تناول اللوز : يفضل تناول اللوز بين الوجبات اليومية وعند الشعور بالجوع فهي غنية بالعناصر المغذية التي قد يفتقر الها النظام الغذائي اليومي ... ​​5.إ ضافة القرفة على القهوة : ضع نصف ملعقة صغيرة من القرفة في فنجان القهوة اليومي حيث يسهم في خفض مستويات الكوليسترول في الدم ويساعد الجسم على استخدام الانسولين بفاعلية اكثر ..... ​​6. لا داعي للعجلة والسرعة : لابد من اخذ الوقت عند القيام بالاعمال اليومية لتفادي التعرض لارتفاع ضغط الدم . ​​7. مضغ العلكة ( اللبان ) بين الوجبات : ينصح بمضغ العلكة الخالية من السكر بعد الطعام لمدة نصف ساعة وذلك لتخفيف من اعراض حموضة المعدة . ​​8. 3 حصص يومية من الخضار والفواكه : احرص على تناول الخضار والفواكه بمعدل 3 حصص يومية فبالامكان ان تخفف من خطر الاصابة بالنوبة القلبية بنسبة 70 % . ​​9. الاستعاضة بالعسل عن السكر : عند تحلية الشاي او الحليب عليك باستعمال العسل عن السكر وذلك لقدرته على تقوية المناعة ومكافحة الجراثيم . ​​10. اختيار جيد للنظارة الشمسية : يجب ان توفر النظارات الشمسية حماية جيدة من اشعة الشمس فوق البنفسجية التي يمكن ان تؤدي للاصابة باعتام عدسة العين او بالعمى في الشيخوخة ، لذا احرص كل الحرص عند شراء النظارات للتاكد من نوعيتها الجيدة . ​​11. احرص على متابعة نوع الشامة على الجلد : تشير الابحاث الى ان القدرة على ملاحظات التغيرات التي تطرأ على الشامات المختلفة على الجلد تزداد بنسبة 13% وان الحرص في ملاحظتها يجنب الاصابة بالسرطان . ​​​12. نظافة الاسنان : احرص على تفادي ترطيب فرشاة الاسنان بالماء قبل وضع المعجون عليها حيث ان الفرشاة الجافة تزيد من امكانية التخلص من البلاك بنسبة 67 % .... ​​​​13. النوم بشكل افضل : تناول التفاح لمكافحة الارق والنوم بشكل عميق فالنوم يساعد على مكافحة الشيخوخة المبكرة والاحتفاظ ببشرة شبابية .. ​​​14. الاستعاضة بالخبز الاسمر عن الابيض : الخبز الاسمر ( القمح الكامل ) يحتوي على نسبة اكبر من الالياف الغذائية ، وبالتالي فهو اكثر قدرة على الاشباع ، كما ان الكربوهيدرات الموجودة في الخبر الابيض تسبب تقلبات كبيرة في مستويات سكر الدم .... ​​​​15. شرب الشاي الاخضر : ينصح بتناول كوب من الشاي الاخضر يوميا والذي يمنع التاكسد في خلايا الجسم ، ويخفف من امكانية حدوث السرطان .... ​​​​16. تناول السمك مرة في الاسبوع : على الرغم من ان الاختصاصين يوصون بتناول حص تين من السمك اسبوعيا ، الا ان تناول حصة واحدة يمكن ان تساعد على تحسين توازن المواد الكيميائية الدماغية ، والسمك مفيد لصحة القلب والدماغ . ​​​​17. التوقف عن قضم الاظافر : هذه العادة تفسد جمال يديك وقد تسبب تشققات دقيقة في الاسنان مما يزيد امكانية اصابتها بالتسوس وقد تؤدي لتمزقات صغيرة في اللثة وقد تسبب التقرحات والالتهابات. ​​​​18. الاكثار من تناول الاعشاب : تناول الاعشاب الطبيعية بين الوجبات حيث تساعد على الهضم وتخلص الجسم من السموم والشوائب .. ​​​​19. الاستمتاع بالاجازة : اغتنم فرصة الاجازة وحاول اعداد برنامج خاص للاسترخاء والراحة بعد عناء اسبوع كامل من العمل . ​​​​20. تناول قطعتين من الشوكولاته يوميا : حيث يؤكد الخبراء ان الشوكولاته تبعد عنك فقر الدم وتحسن المزاج ... 

  
​​21 . لا لحمل الاغراض الثقيلة : ابتعد عن حمل اي حقائب ثقيلة كي لا تؤثر على العمود الفقري او على طريقة الوقوف والسير بشكل سلبي .... ​
​​22 . الانتباه للون اللسان : يمكن للون اللسان ان يكون مؤشرا لمشكلات صحية لذا احرص على لونه واكتسابه لاي لون مختلف ، فاللون الابيض يدل على ضعف في جهاز المناعة واللون الاصفر يدل على الافراط في الطعام والشراب والاحمر في طرف اللسان يعتبر مؤشرا على الاجهاد النفسي . ​​​​23 . التنزه خارج المنزل : التغير والخروج عن الروتين اليومي يساعد في رفع المعنويات والابتعاد عن التوتر والاكتئاب اذ يجب اعداد برنامج للتنزه خارج المنزل وزيارة الاهل والأصدقاء . ​
​​24 . نظافة الملابس : قد لا ترى بالعين المجردة ما تحمل الميكروبات ولكن تغييرها ونظافتها يمنع الاصابة باي جراثيم وميكروبات خفيفة خاصة مع حرارة الطقس وارتفاع حرارة الشمس ... ​​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*الإبتسامة أجمل هدية*​​​​*عندما تستيقظ من النوم ابتسم واشكر الله على نعمة البقاء ‏..*​* فلديك يوم في رصيد حياتك لتقضيه في طاعة الرحمن..*​​*عندما ترى والديك أمامك ابتسم..*​* فهناك الكثير الذين انحرموا من نعمة الوالدين ‏..*​​*عندما تتوجه إلى العمل.. *​*ابتسم فالبعض لا يعمل*​​​*عندما تتذكر بعض الضغوطات التي مررت بها ...*​* ابتسم لأنها مضت ولن تحدث مجددا إن شاء الرحمن ..*​​*عندما تمر بموقف صعب .. *​*ابتسم لأنك تملك رباً عظيما تستطيع اللجوء إليه في أي وقت ...*​*(( ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب ))*​​*عندما تفشل في تجربة معينة ..*​* ابتسم فقد يكفيك شرف المحاولة ‏..*​​​*عندما يجرحك شخص عزيزا عليك .. *​*ابتسم فهناك العديد من الأشخاص من يحاول يداوي جروحك ..*​​*عندما يظلمك من حولك .. *​*ابتسم لأنك لم تظلم أحدا يوما*​​​*عندما تعرف إن فلانا من الناس لا يحبك ..*​* ابتسم فهناك العديد من الأشخاص الذين يحبونك ويتمنون لك السعادة ..*​​​*وتذكر*​​*أنت من تملك حياتك وأنت من تعيشها فبإرادتك أن تجعلها جنة صغيرة سعيدة *​*وبإرادتك أن تجعها سوداء مليئة بالأحزان .. فلك الخيار لتختار*​*وابتسم لأنك تملك الخيار الصحيح*​


----------



## هادي المهندس (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*الحمد لله رب العالمين.............*

السلام عليكم

دلائل نهايه المطاف وبدايه الحق والحقيقه ..............


مع تحياتي


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجو ملاحظة الملف المرفق اذا لم تكون الصور واضحة​​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/253325_1230243333.doc​​​قوري الشاي كلكم تعرفوه​​​خرطوم دوش الحمام كلكم تعرفوها​​​​هذه يمكن صعبه​هذه وحدة من عيون الطباخ​​يجب أن تختارها بعنايه يعني لا تاخذ اصغر واحدة ولا تاخذ اكبر واحدة.... الوسطى تماما"​​​​​هذه معروفه مصفي المغسله​​​​​قم بالجمع والتلزيق ويصير عندك​..​.​.​.​.​نرجيلة​Stain Steel​​ويقول الغرب أن العرب ما يفتهمون!!!​​ينرادلهم شوية لتخصيب اليورانيوم​


----------



## dedo_eng (26 ديسمبر 2008)

توأم ما شافش اخوه من يومين اول ما قابله بيقولو يخرب عقلك كنت فين ماما حمتني مرتين


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*من وجهة نظري هذا أجمل موضوع هذا الأسبوع ويستحق التقيم*



هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> قل لمن يحملُ هما .........إن همك لن يدوم
> لما تفني السعاده.........هكذا تفني الهموم
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا أخي هادي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> شيء غريب في عالم النساء(مع احترامي الشديد لكل الاخوات والزميلات)​
> دخــل رجـــل علــى زوجتــه
> وهي مشغولــة بالبيت
> وناداها :
> ...



جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامده


----------



## Ayman (26 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> وجدت هذه الفتوى القريبة
> ما حكم صناعة نموذج للكعبة ثم الطواف حولها بدعوة التدرب على الحج ؟؟ حيث ان هذا الامر حاصل في ماليزيا
> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، اللهم أجُرنا في مُصيبَتِنا وأخلِف لنا خيرًا منها.
> واللهِ؛ كنتُ أظُنُّ السائِل -وفقه الله- يفرض مسألة لا وجود لها على أرض الواقِع.
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا...سأقاطع هذي الحفلات 
الغريب ان مدير المدرسة (سلفي جدا)


----------



## Ayman (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*تدرج (السلم ) الوظيفي*


----------



## Ayman (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*و هذا سلم الدراسة*


----------



## Ayman (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*علاقات عربية مميزة*


----------



## Ayman (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*حزام امان..*


----------



## Ayman (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*من اجمل الصور..بعدسة خاصة*


جبل الرحمة-مكة المكرمة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك مهندس ايمن
صور رائعة بجد
خصوصا صورة جبل الرحمة
تبارك الله


----------



## هادي المهندس (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

اخي م.ايمن مشاركات جميله وصور ناطقه وعاشت ايدك حقيقه عجبتني .

مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

مشكور اخي ابراهيم هذا فقط من ذوقك الرفيع .


مع تحياتي


----------



## إسلام علي (26 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## إسلام علي (26 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 ديسمبر 2008)

صور معبرة فعلا مهندس بشر
جزيت خيرا


----------



## Ayman (27 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلموا شباب...مشاركاتكم قوية
هادي المهندس - ابراهيم اسامة ..جزاكم الله خيرا

وخدوا دول بقى :


----------



## Ayman (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ابني شبط في دراجة من هذي الدراجات ..
ايه رايكم ..اعمل ايه؟


----------



## Ayman (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*اعلان هام : هل تبحث عن وظيفة؟*

هل تبحث عن وظيفة؟ لا يفوتك معرض الوظائف الذي يقام هناك
في
....
....
....
جمهورية الصين الشعبية


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم عمل رائع بشر ولك ايمن صور ثانيا عن اصطياف الصنين تعرف انااشتغلت معهم بالموقع صحيح منظمين زي النمل مفي شيء يضيع و لا حتى قطعة صغيرة من الحديد وكانو يقولولي دايما نتحداك لتلاقيانا خطئ واحد لكن على مين ضليت وراهم لحتى وجدت الخطئء عند تسليح السلالم تعرف كمان انهم يغشو كثير ولازم حراسة مشددة عليهم تعرفو انهم كلو كل قطط الاحياء الي اشتغلو فيها هم بوديون لا يمكن جدالهم في امرالله انا كنت اعتقد انو بودا الاههم المزعوم صار عندهم رجل صالح و هم لايؤمنون بوجود اله استغفر الله و هده الصور
http://www.zshare.net/download/5335497467d69557/


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ابني شبط في دراجة من هذي الدراجات ..يا اخي ابنك دوقو رفيع


----------



## ماجدان (27 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى مصطفى ساطع
> 
> اود ان تسمح لى بالتعقيب على مشاركتك دون ان تجد فى نفسك شيئا تجاهى ودون ان نكون مضطرين الى الدخول فى مناظرات لا طائل من ورائها الا الشحناء
> وايا كان اعتقادك او اعتقادى فالتعقيب لن يتعدى حدود المقبول من كلا الطرفين ان شاء الله​
> ...


 
أوافق زعيمنا 
زعيم الأسكندريه 

كلام مظبوط 
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*كــــــــــــل عــــــــــــــــــــام وانتم بالف خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر*

السلام عليكم

كل عام وانتم بالف خير بمناسبه السنه الهجريه الجديده المباركه وجعلها الله عليكم خير ومسرات ولشعوبنا العربيه بكسر الاطواق وخاصه اهلنا في العراق وفلسطين وخاصه اهل غزه الاحرار , ووفقكم الله لخدمه بلدانكم بعلمكم واخلاقكم التي تنير درب الحياة , ووفقنا الله واياكم بخدمه ملتقانا الحبيب .



•.₪.•° شــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•° 


حين أُعطي خنجـري لشخص من أجل حماية نفسه 
من غـدر الزمان .. 
فأكتشف أنني طُعنت بهذا الخنجـر ..!!! 





•.₪.•° شــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•° 


حين اخنق سعـادتي بيدي 
لأُحيي سعـادة غيري 
فتتولد ابتسامة رضى مصطنعة عن نفسي 
ويأتي غيري لخنـق !! ابتسامتي المصطنعه ..!!! 




•.₪.•° شــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•° 


حين أُهرول في مد يد العـون 
لشخص أوشك على السقوط من اعلى جبل 
فينجـو ويسحب يده ويسرع بإسقاطـي ..!! 





•.₪.•° شــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حين أخمـد بريق ابتسامتي من أجل إشعـال ابتسامة شخص
حسبته غالي 
ولكنه يتناسى فضلي ويسعى جاهداُ أن يدمرني ..!!! 



•.₪.•° شــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حين أفتح باب قلبي وأعطره وأبخره وأزينه 
لإستقبـال مالكـه 
يأتـي
ولكنه يرمي قنبـلة مؤقتة تفجر القلب ومايحويه .. !!! 




•.₪.•° شــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حين ارى شخـص غالي فأسـرع لضمه 
وانصـدم بطعنـة يغرسها في احشائـي ..!!! 





•.₪.•° شــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حين املك حزن شخـص أرهقه الهم وأزيد ميزان ضيقي 
فيأتـي الشخص لينهش لحمي وينـكر وقفتـي ..!!!! 




•.₪.•° شـــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حين تتمرمط كرامتـي من أجل احيـاء مدينة الحب والود
فأكتشف وللأسف ان المدينة كانت مجـرد سراب .. !!! 





•.₪.•° شــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حين أُعطي صندوق أسراري الصغير
الذي يحوي كنوزاً ولآلئ وألماسات ثمينة 
للقلب
وأوصيه بالحفاظ عليـه 
فأنصدم بأن كل من حـولي 
يملكون كل ماكان في صندوقي 
فأعود مسرعا للإطمئنان على صندوقي 
فأراه مرمياً على الارض وكل مافيه انتشر ..!!! 




•.₪.•° شــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حين احاول جاهـدا أن ابني ناطحة سحاب شاهقة
بالود والصدق 
فيـدمرها اعصـار النفاق والكـذب ..!!! 



•.₪.•° شــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حين أود الابتسـام* فأبتـسم بـروح بريئه 
فأُصفـع بكـف الجحود والنكران ..!! 




•.₪.•° شــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حين أٌضحي بشئ غالي ونفيس وبطيب نفس 
طلباً لرضى البعض فيبعونني ويبعونه بثمن بخس ..!!! 



•.₪.•° شـــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حين أغـرق في دموعي وأصرخ طلبـاً للنجدة 
ولكن .. يمـر الناس مرور الكرام ويتجاهلوني ..!!! 





•.₪.•° شـــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حيـن تحتضـر مشاعري 
لانها أُبيدت قهـراً ..!!! 



•.₪.•° شــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حين أرى الظـالم المتغطرس
سعيـد بظلمه 
والبريء المخـلص قلبه مهموم لانه مظلوم ...!!! 




•.₪.•° شــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حين أغرس بذرة حب واسقيها بماء قلبي 
واسعى جاهـدا كي أراها تنمو 
ولكـن يأتي شخـص 
ويدوسهـا ليبيد كل ملامح البراءه التي تعلوها ..!!! 




•.₪.•° شــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حين أنجرف في عمق محيط هائج من النفاق والخداع 
وأود الخروج ولكـن أعجز ..
فنفسي الطاهره تأبى ان تكون مثلهم 
لينتهي بها المطاف الـى الموت غرقاً .. 




•.₪.•° شـــ عادي ـــئ°•.₪.•°


حين ارى أقوالهم غير افعـالهم 
وأفعالهم عكس أقـوالهم 
فتنقلب مفاهيم الصدق لدي 
فأبقى عاجزه عن القول 





مع خالص تحاتي


----------



## نور الجزائرية (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*......و استوصوا بهن خيرا*



مصطفى ساطع قال:


> شيء غريب في عالم النساء(مع احترامي الشديد لكل الاخوات والزميلات)​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
يا اخ مصطفى خبطتين في الرأس ...... اليس كدالك و الخبرين كلاهما موجع على تلك الزوجة.
و ما للجميع يتحامل على المرأة و الزوجة خاصة. 
ايه رأيك ادعوك لتعرف ما فعلته زوجة لتحافظ على مملكتها الزوجية و تستر على اخطاء الزوج .
اقرأ القصة على اللينك التالي :http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114081.html


----------



## Abo Fares (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أشكر جميع الأخوة المشاركين في الموضوع، بارك الله بكم جميعاً.. 

أعتذر للإغلاق المؤقت للموضوع تضامناً مع إخوتنا في غزة.. 

وتقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

بين مؤيد ومعارض، تم فتح الموضوع من جديد.. 

شروط وضوابط الاشتراك في الموضوع موجودة في المشاركة الأولى في الموضوع، وهذا اقتباس لها.. لذا أرجو الالتزام بها حتى نضمن للموضوع الاستمرارية.. 



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> حقيقةً زملائي موضوعنا هذا خارج عن الجو الهندسي نوعاً ما..
> 
> ...


 

 have a good weekend 
​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (29 يناير 2009)

هذه الأغنية مهداة إلى غزة 


We Will Not Go Down 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlfhoU66s4Y&feature=related


----------



## anass81 (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

على فكرة صاحب الاغنية سوري الاصل اسمه انس علاف وهو مغترب في سويسرا و ثم امريكا


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (29 يناير 2009)

في الملف المرفق تصميم مميز لغار حراء

حركوا الماوس وشوفوا الروعة


يبقى أن أتمنى لكم جمعة مباركة وإجازة سعيدة للجميع


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (29 يناير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> على فكرة صاحب الاغنية سوري الاصل اسمه انس علاف وهو مغترب في سويسرا و ثم امريكا


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 


وصلتني بالإيميل فأنا لست من جمهور الأغاني الأجنبية 

وأجدها جميلة لأنها موجهة لغزة وتخاطب الجمهور الغربي بلغة تناسبه ...


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (29 يناير 2009)

*تبارك الله*



إنسانة من تراب قال:


> في الملف المرفق تصميم مميز لغار حراء
> 
> حركوا الماوس وشوفوا الروعة
> 
> ...



بل انسانة من دهب


----------



## هادي المهندس (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اهلا وسهلا بعوده هذا الموضوع المميز ........ اللهم سهل امر اخواننا في غزه وعزز نصرهم بانفتاح كامل للمعابر , وارحم شهداءهم الابرار.


_*اتمنى للجميع جمعه مباركه *_


مع تحياتي


----------



## حسان2 (29 يناير 2009)




----------



## Abo Fares (29 يناير 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> ​





ممتاز م. حسان.. نفس الموضوع من جديد دون كلل أو ملل ههههه

تقبل تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## anass81 (29 يناير 2009)

*3D view of Beautiful Masajed*

السلام عليكم

هذا موقع مميز جدا بالصور ال 3D وخاصة صور المساجد(في اسفل الصفحة)

والتنزيل يتم بالضغط على الصورة المطلوبة حيث يتم تنصيب البرنامج وبعدها ترى الصور مجسمة فقط بتحريك الماوس

http://www.3dmekanlar.com/sites.html#Cami


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (30 يناير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هذا موقع مميز جدا بالصور ال 3d وخاصة صور المساجد(في اسفل الصفحة)
> 
> ...



:59::59::59::59::59:


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (30 يناير 2009)

صور المساجد جميلة فعلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (30 يناير 2009)

*ذكريات من الماضي الجميل..*

*ذكريات من الماضي الجميل*​ 

*J*​ 





تلفزيونات الحج والعمرة 





​ 




الفطبول الهوائي أبو خمس ليرات 




​ 




مقلمة الهندسة الشهيرة 




​ 




الصمغ اللي دايما نلغوص حالنا فيه 




​ 




أتاري إم الإيدين ، لعبة االملاكمة 




​ 




دفتر ذكريات اللي كنا نخلي كل العيلة والجيران والاصحاب يكتبولنا عليه 




​ 




المطرة ام كاسة 




​ 




المصاصة اللي بتصفر وبيجي بدعايتها سكيبوب 




​ 




الله يرحم ايام الحيـّة والسلم 




​ 




البراية اللي فيها مراية ونظل نسلط ضوء الشمس على صاحبنا من خلالها 




​ 




ساعات ام الـ 10 ليرات 




​ 




المسدس المزعج من الحج والعمرة 




​ 




المساطر اللي عليها جدول الضرب 




​ 




المساطر اللي فيها صور متحركة 




​ 




الفرد المحبب للاطفال ، فرد المية 




​ 




غليون ابو طابة 




​ 









الله يرحم ايام الفيديو وتنظيفه 




​ 




المعجون 




​ 




محاية الحبر اللي بتوسـّخ اكتر ما بتنظف 




​ 




المسطرة ام الاشكال 




​ 




شنطة الكتب 




​ 




*الصيصان الملونة اللي منشتريها من بياع الصيصان ابو عرباية* 
*ونفسي يصمّد الصوص معنا يومين وهو عايش* 
*



*​





*علبة تلاوين شمع* 
*



*​ 




*طوابع أيام حفلة تجليد الكتب ..* 
*



*​ 




*صمغ أبو شلمونة ، إللي كنا ننفخه ونعمل فيو بالون* 
*



*​ 




*علكة غراندايزر* 
*



*​ 




*ما كنا نقدر نرتبها* 
*



*​


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (30 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه ذكريات العالم العربي اتجمعت هنا عند مهندسنا ابو الحلول


----------



## حسان2 (5 فبراير 2009)




----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 فبراير 2009)

تحياتي لك مهندس حسان ..هههههه بالفعل حلوة .. تسلم ايديك . 


*مطعم بريطاني يبيع .............:86: السمك‏ الحلال!!!:86:*​ 



*ظنا منه انه بذلك يجذب الزبائن المسلمين وضع صاحب مطعم في قلب لندن لافتة على واجهة محله تعلن عن تقديم المطعم لوجبات السمك الحلال‏.‏ صاحب المطعم قال انه سمع عن الذبح الحلال وان المسلمين لا يأكلون الا ما ذبح على الطريقة الاسلامية فأراد جذب الزبائن .‏ وامعانا في الدعاية لنفسه وضع صاحب المطعم الى جوار اللافتة التي كتبت بأكثر من لغة منها العربية اعلام بعض الدول الاسلامية‏.‏ *​



*

*​


----------



## حسان2 (5 فبراير 2009)

*Nice Poems written by husband to wife*

مع الاعتذار لنصفنا الآخر, فاليوم هو الـ week end 

I wrote your name on sand it got washed.>>I wrote your name in air, it was blown away. then>>I wrote your name on my Heart & i got Heart Attack.God saw me hungry, he created pizza .>>He saw me thirsty, he created Pepsi .>>He saw me in dark, he created light .>>He saw me without problems, he created YOU.Twinkle Twinkle little star>>You should know what you are>>And once you know what you are>>Mental hospital is not so far.The rain makes all things beautiful.>>The grass and flowers too.>>If rain makes all things beautiful>>Why doesn't it rain on you?Roses are red, Violets are blue>>Monkeys like you should be kept in zoo,>>Don't feel so angry you will find me there too,>>Not in cage but laughing at you.​


----------



## نوارة (5 فبراير 2009)

*صورة أقدم جوال في التاريخ‎*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أقدم جوال في التاريخ 

من مميزاته: 

لا يوجد فيه ذبذبات تؤثر على الاذن 

يوجد كاميرا على الهواء مباشره تشاهد اللي يتصل فيك 

وسعره ببلاش 

يوجد ألوان جذابه 

خفيف الوزن 

مايحتاج لبطاريه شحن 
.
.
.
..





​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 فبراير 2009)

مهندس حسان ..هاي جامدة كثير كثير ... بصراحة قاسية .. انا عن نفسك رح اخفيها من الجهاز :58: ..يعنى الدور والباقي عليك . هههههه




> if rain makes all things beautiful>>why doesn't it rain on you


----------



## حسان2 (5 فبراير 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> مهندس حسان ..هاي جامدة كثير كثير ... بصراحة قاسية .. انا عن نفسك رح اخفيها من الجهاز :58: ..يعنى الدور والباقي عليك . هههههه



أخي الكريم محمد زايد
صباح الخير, أرجو أن تكون بأحسن حال
كل منا لا يمازح الا من يحب, فقسوتها تتماشى مع المحبة الزائدة :84:


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 فبراير 2009)

صباح الخير لك اخي الفاضل مهندس حسان / وصدقت نمازح من نحب .. 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## إسلام علي (5 فبراير 2009)




----------



## إسلام علي (5 فبراير 2009)




----------



## Abo Fares (6 فبراير 2009)

*أعظم قصة حب‏*

*أعظم قصة حب*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*​ 




*معروف عن الشعب الياباني جديتهم وسعيهم الحثيث للعمل*​ 





*حتى أن البعض يظن أن لا مكان للعواطف لدى هذا الشعب*​ 




*لك أن تغير كل تلك النظرة بمجرد قراءة إحدى أبدع قصص الحب في تاريخ اليابان .. ولربما العالم*​ 





*إليكم القصة من البداية*​ 














林黛玉成风尘女 日本热衷恶搞他国名著( 组图)​ 


日本恶搞他国名著已造成越来越大的风波和反响。原版格林童 话中的血腥描写让很多读者反 感，对中国名著的恶搞更激起了许多人的不满和愤怒。《红楼梦》里的林黛玉被某日本游 戏 商塑造成风尘女子 ；《西游记》里的唐僧和孙悟空在日本某电视剧中谈起了恋爱。新华网2 月13日报道 ：近来，日本文化界恶搞他国名著已造成越来越大的风波和反响。原版格林童话中的血腥描写让很多读者反感，对中国名著的恶搞更激起了许多人的不满和愤怒。比如， 《红楼梦》里的林黛玉被某日本游戏商塑造成风尘女子；《西游记》里的唐僧和孙悟空居然 在日本某电视剧中谈起了恋爱；《三国演义 》则更倒霉，被众多情色动漫和黄色游戏拿去当 素材不说，在即将推出的电游《恋姬无双》里，干脆从刘 备关羽张飞到孙权曹操董卓，统统 被塑造成风骚女子的形象。事情的原委到底是怎样的？面对日本人的恶搞我们究竟该怎样做呢？​ 
什么是恶搞​ 


恶搞一词起源于日本，原词 "kuso"意即 "粪便"。 在恶搞者看来，不是简单 的搞恶，而是 对偶像和经典情节的颠覆、重构，是通过对人们耳熟能详的人物、事件重新演 绎、重新解释或重新安排命运 ，以达到吸引读者的目的。​ 

正因为如此， 恶搞的对象必然是经典、名著、名人、热点，是大众本已熟知和感 兴趣的东西 。最常见的恶搞恰是针对市场热卖的主流文化产品。因为这些产品的情节和人物耳熟能详 ， 关注面广，恶搞起来看客好懂好记好笑，很容易一炮走红。如果不拿这些当作恶搞的对象， 就 产生不了预期的效果。正如一个常举的例子，恶搞者添小胡子的画笔必然伸向《蒙娜丽莎 》，而不是一幅普通的仕女画。​ 
市场，所以他们的动漫、游戏、音像制品，常常需要从其他国家的文化中汲取素材。从格 林童话到爱尔兰民间传说 ，从美国牛仔到希腊神话，从上古传奇到科幻故事，都是日本文化 产品中非常常见的主题。如著名的光 荣游戏，就采用了大量中国、西欧和美国的背景剧本和人物。甚至被尊为经典的日本严肃电影也不能幸免，如黑泽明的力作 《乱》就剥取了莎翁《 李 尔王》的故事框架。​ 


既然主流产品的主题经常是外国名著经典，以它们为对象的恶搞类产品自然概莫能外。日本 动漫瞄准中国名著历史悠久，动漫大师手冢治虫在上世纪50 年代就推出过《我的孙悟空 》 。恶搞的 "受害者"也远不止于中国古典名著：希腊罗马史诗里的神仙被恶搞成情色动漫游 戏主角固然司空见惯。日本历史上的英雄人物也不能幸免：据 说私生活严肃的战国"军神 " 上杉谦信被塑造成美少女已不是一回两回；大名鼎鼎的 织田信长同样免不了被日本一最新游 戏歪曲成猥亵男甚至魔人 。至于《源氏物语》不受青睐，恰恰是因为它原本就有大量暧昧描 写， 让恶搞者失去了"想象和创作的空间"。​ 



我们得明白， 这些恶搞者通常只是借用名著中某些人物的名字或故事结构，而非真的在演绎 名著。正如某些日本评论家所称，游戏里的美少女上杉谦信并非历史人物，而只是"碰巧在 游戏世界里诞生的同名人物 "而已。同样，情色游戏里的林黛玉形象固然与红楼梦里大相径庭，但整个情色游 戏又何尝是真的​ 



كل الظلام الذي في الدنيا لا يستطيع أن يخفي ضوء شمعة مضيئة​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *أعظم قصة حب*
> *^*
> *^*
> *^*
> ...




قصة مؤثرة وخصوصا النهاية


----------



## Ayman (6 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *أعظم قصة حب*
> *^*
> *^*
> *^*
> ...





ادمعت عيني هذه القصة..
و لو انها لا تتفق و شروط الملتقى :d


----------



## Ayman (6 فبراير 2009)

*طرائف منوعة*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


العين بالعين.. > 
وقفت امرأة قبيحة على دكان عطار, فلما نظر إليها قال: > "إذا الوحوش حشرت " > فقالت له المرأة : " وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه "
> ----------------------------------------------- >
سفينة نوح .. > 
ركبت سيدة بدينة جداً الأتوبيس فصاح أحد الراكبين متهكماً: لم أعلم أن هذه السيارة مخصصة للفيلة.. 
فردت عليه السيدة بهدوء: لا يا سيدي. هذه السيارة كسفينة نوح.. تركبها الفيلة والحمير أيضاً..
>----------------------------------------------- >

نصيحة .. >
ذهب أحد الثقلاء إلى شيخ عالم مريض, وجلس عنده مدة طويلة ثم > قال له: يا شيخ أوصني ( أي أنصحني ) > فقال له الشيخ: إذا دخلت على مريض فلا تطل الجلوس عنده
> ----------------------------------------------- >

السقف الخاشعة.. > 
جاء رجل إلى آخر يطلب الأجرة عن دار كان قد أجرها له, فقال المستأجر يشكو: أعطيك الأجرة ولكن أولا أصلح هذا السقف فأنه يهتزويتفرقع.
فقال صاحب الدار: لا تخف.. فإنما يسبح السقف من خشية الله.. فقال المستأجر: نعم.. لكني أخشى أن يدركه الخشوع فيسجد.
>----------------------------------------------- >

سين وجيم .. > 
سأل شاب أحد الشيوخ الأذكياء : > - كم تعد ؟
فقال الشيخ : من واحد إلى ألف ألف .. 
فقال الشاب: لا أقصد هذا !
فقال الشيخ: وماذا قصدت ؟
فقال الشاب: كم تعد من السن ؟ 
فقال الشيخ :اثنان وثلاثون , ست عشرة من أعلى, وست عشرة من أسفل . 
فقال الشاب: لم أرد هذا ! 
فقال الشيخ: فما أردت ؟ 
فقال الشاب :ما سنك ؟
فقال الشيخ: من العظم. 
فقال الشاب: كم لك من السنين؟
فقال الشيخ :مالي منها شيء .. كلها لله عز وجل. 
فقال الشاب: فـابن كم أنت؟
فقال الشيخ :ابن اثنين .. أم وأب
فقال الشاب وقد نفذ صبره : يا شيخ كم أتى عليك ؟
فقال الشيخ: لو أتى علي شيء لقتلني.
فقال الشاب في وجهه: فكيف أقول ؟ 
فقال الشيخ بهدوء: قل.. كم مضى من عمرك ؟!!
>----------------------------------------------- >

الاشتراكية .. >
سألوا أديب ايرلندا الساخر عن معنى اشتراكية.. فأجاب وهو يشير إلى رأسه الصلعاء: غزارة في الإنتاج وسوء في التوزيع..
>----------------------------------------------- >

تحياتي ..


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (6 فبراير 2009)

كيف يضرب المهندس ابنه ؟



7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 فبراير 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> كيف يضرب المهندس ابنه ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مشاركه جميله جدااااااااااايا باشمهندسه - بس هو كده بيضرب ابنه ولا بيقتله ههههههههههههه


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (6 فبراير 2009)

يا هلا أخي محي ..

والله انا لا أؤيد أبداً ضرب الأطفال ، بالعكس أحبهم واحترم اللي يحبهم 

بس الفكرة ذكرتنا بأيام توم & جيري والرسوم المتحركة ...




شكراً إلك لتعليقك


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (6 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *أعظم قصة حب*
> 
> *^*
> *^*
> ...


 م ابو الحلول أرى من وجهة نظري وخبرتي بالثقافة اليابانية أن محور القصة يعتمد على ماجاء في الفقرة التالية


> 恶搞一词起源于日本，原词 "kuso"意即 "粪便"。 在恶搞者看来，不是简单 的搞恶，而是 对偶像和经典情节的颠覆、重构，是通过对人们耳熟能详的人物、事件重新演 绎、重新解释或重新安排命运 ，以达到吸引读者的目的。​


​ 
فعلاً إنها تجسد الحب العذري


----------



## walla84 (6 فبراير 2009)




----------



## walla84 (6 فبراير 2009)

تاريخ وحياة الصراصير


----------



## زاد أحمد (6 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا لجميع الأعضاء من أساتذة , مهندسين وطلبة وهذي الهدية البسيطة البسيطة البسيطة تعبيرا *​ *عن مدى **اخلاصى** وامتناني الشديدين *​ *لكم *​  ​ اذا فتحت الملف اضغط على play


----------



## walla84 (6 فبراير 2009)

ماذا يحدث لو اعد زوجك الطعام




​


----------



## anass81 (6 فبراير 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> *شكرا لجميع الأعضاء من أساتذة , مهندسين وطلبة وهذي الهدية البسيطة البسيطة البسيطة تعبيرا *​ *عن مدى **اخلاصى** وامتناني الشديدين *​ *لكم *​  ​ اذا فتحت الملف اضغط على play



حلوة كتير

جزاك الله خيرا على كل مجهوداتك المميزة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 فبراير 2009)

*نكتة*

السلام عليكم نكتة ترجمتها 
نيكولاس سركوزي في مؤدبة عشاء مع ملكة انكلترا بغتة سئلها 
جلالتك تدهشينني انتم محاطون باشخاص اذكياء كيف تفعلون ذلك 
الملكة تجيب هذا سهل انا دائما اجعلهم على ابة الاستعداد وانا دوما اعمل لهم اختبارات صغيرة لاتاكد من ان ذكائهم منتعش نيكولاس مستغرب وكيف ذلك
تاخذ الملكة الهاتف و تقول له سهل ساريك تطلب توني بلير صباح الخير توني
صباح الخير جلالتك​ توني عندي لك اختبار بسيط هو ابن ابوك و امك وليس باخيك ولا اختك من هو​ انا يجيب بلير​ جيد شكرا الى مرة قادمة​ بعدعودة نيكولاس الى باريس قرر ان يضع اختبار الملكة في التنفيذ و طلب كارلا بروني على الهاتف​ يومك سعيد كارلا انا نيكولاس اريد ان اختبر ذكائك​ تفضل تجيب كارلا​ هو ابن امك و ابيك وليس باخيك يقول نيكولاس​ لحظة تجيب كارلا انا لم اكن مستعدة ساخذ نوت اترك لي بعض من الوقت لافكر واتصل بك لاحقا​ تسارع كارلا للاتصال بدليلة داتي​ يوم سعيد دليلة انا كارلا لا افهم ماذا اصاب نيكوس لقد اتصل بي و اجرى لي اختبارا هل يمكنك مساعدتي​ لا مشكلة تجيب دليلة اعطني السؤال​ هو ابن امك و ابيك و ليس لا اخوك ولا اختك​ انا تجيب دليلة​ اوه شكرا تتصل كارلا بسرعة بنيكولاس​ نيكولاس هلا اعدت علي طرح لغزك​ بالطبع هو ابن امك وابيك وليس باخيك او اختك من هو​ هو رشيدة داتي تجيب كارلا​ اخفقتي انه توني بلير اجاب نيكولاس​ ​


----------



## Abo Fares (7 فبراير 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> م ابو الحلول أرى من وجهة نظري وخبرتي بالثقافة اليابانية أن محور القصة يعتمد على ماجاء في الفقرة التالية
> 
> اقتباس:
> 
> 恶搞一词起源于日本，原词 "kuso"意即 "粪便"。 在恶搞者看来，不是简单 的搞恶，而是 对偶像和经典情节的颠覆、重构，是通过对人们耳熟能详的人物、事件重新演 绎、重新解释或重新安排命运 ，以达到吸引读者的目的。​





المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> فعلاً إنها تجسد الحب العذري


 
لا أبداً، العكس تماماً.. هي بداية أعتبرها غير موفقة لسارد القصة، حيث أنه أوهمنا أنها ستسير باتجاه معين، لنتفاجأ تماماً بالاتجاه الذي سارت إليه.. وخاصة عندما وصف لنا والد البطلة بتلك الصفات القاسية، ومن ثم كان من أول المباركين لفكرة الزواج، على الرغم من كون البطل متخلف عن خدمة العلم الإلزامية..[/center]


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 فبراير 2009)

*السيد العجوز*

في احد ايام جانفي 2009 جلس سيد عجوز في الحديقة المقابلة للبيت الابيض و بعد بضع دقائق قام واتجه اى جندي الحراسة وقال له اريد زيارة البيت الابيض و مقابلة الرئيس جورج بوش الحارس يجيب السيد بوش لم يعد رئيسا وهو لم يعد يسكن هنا​ يغادر السيد العجوز من دون ان يقول اية كلمة​ في اليوم التالي يجلس السيد العجوز في نفس المكان ينهض بعدها ليتجه الى حيث يوجد الحارس ويقول له انا اريد زيارة البيت الابيض ومقابلة الرئيس جورج بوش​ يجيب الحارس سيدي بوش لم يعد رئيسا و لم يعد يسكن هنا يعود السيد العجوز دون التلفظ باية كلمة وفي اليوم الثالث على التوالي يعود السيد العجوز ليجلس في نفس المكان وينظر دوما الى اتجاه البيت الابيض ينهض كالعادة متجها حيث يوجد الحارس نفسه ويسئله اريد زيارة البيت الابيض ومقابلة الرئيس جورج بوش الجندي المسكين لا يعرف ماذا عساه يجيب و يقول سيدي هذه ثلاثة ايام وانت تطلب مقابلة السيد بوش وعلى مدار ثلاثة ايام اجبتك ان السيد بوش لم يعد رئيسا ولم يعد يقيم هنا اثمة شئ لا تفهمه​ لا لا يجيب السيد العجوز فقط انه يسعدني سماع ذلك​ يرفع الجندي يده ليحيي العجوز تحية الجندي ويقول اذا الى الغد سيدي​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (7 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ومن ثم كان من أول المباركين لفكرة الزواج، على الرغم من كون البطل متخلف عن خدمة العلم الإلزامية..​


 طبيعي يبارك هالزواج ماقلنا كان مثال للحب العذري وهوي متل ماذكر كان واقع بهالحب وانتهت قصتوا بالفشل لما مسكتو الشرطة العسكرية ودكوه بتدمر..............


----------



## Abo Fares (7 فبراير 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> طبيعي يبارك هالزواج ماقلنا كان مثال للحب العذري وهوي متل ماذكر كان واقع بهالحب وانتهت قصتوا بالفشل لما مسكتو الشرطة العسكرية ودكوه بتدمر..............


 
أووووووه، والله هي فاتتني.. قولتك مشان هيك أبوها عطاهم تذكرتين سفر على تركيا مشان شهر العسل؟؟ قال لحالو بيكمشوه بالمطار بما إنو اسمو عالحدود... هي هية... بتستاهل التقييم م. أبو هادي.. شكراً لك ​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (7 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أووووووه، والله هي فاتتني.. قولتك مشان هيك أبوها عطاهم تذكرتين سفر على تركيا مشان شهر العسل؟؟ قال لحالو بيكمشوه بالمطار بما إنو اسمو عالحدود... هي هية... بتستاهل التقييم م. أبو هادي.. شكراً لك ​


 

عراسي والله اشتقنا لحكياتك
سلم عالشام وتراب الشام...


----------



## نوارة (7 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> 恶搞一词起源于日本，原词 "kuso"意即 "粪便"。 在恶搞者看来，不是简单 的搞恶，而是 对偶像和经典情节的颠覆、重构，是通过对人们耳熟能详的人物、事件重新演 绎、重新解释或重新安排命运 ，以达到吸引读者的目的。
> ​


​
如.............اظن انو هدا اسم البطل في القصة 

والبحت متواصل على اسم البطلة.....


----------



## Abo Fares (7 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> 如.............اظن انو هدا اسم البطل في القصة
> 
> والبحت متواصل على اسم البطلة.....


 
هاد الاسم الثلاثي للبطلة: 覆

ونلتقي في رواية ثانية ​


----------



## أبو أحمد اليماني (7 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
هذه مشاركة مني

أحد الأغبياء أمسك ذبابة وقطع جناحيها ثم وضعها على المنضدة وصفق بجانبها فلم تتحرك

فسجل في دفتره هذا الأستنتاج
(عندما تقطع جناحي الذبابة فإنها تفقد السمع)


----------



## hany fraag (7 فبراير 2009)

*هو مين فينا اللى .................*

وعجبى ...........


----------



## نور الجزائرية (7 فبراير 2009)

*أسماء النساء في اللغة العربية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
آسفة اخوتي على الغياب عن هذا الموضوع الشيق الذي نجد فيه ما ينفعنا و يسلينا و ها أنا اعود ان شاء الله للمشاركة بمواضيع عديدة و على رأي المهندس وائل حسني نعود لبيتنا... اجل بيتنا الذي اعتدنا التواجد فيه وسط الرفقة الطيبة الكريمة تحت ظل الاخوة الاسلامية التي تجمعنا مهما فرقت بيننا المسافات و الحدود ...
و اليوم اخترت لكم أسماء النساء في اللغة العربية ليعرف الجميع بحر اللغة و ما يخفيه من اسرار وراء الكلمات...
العروب: المرأة إذا كانت محبة لزوجها.. المتحببه إليه 
الربحلة: المرأة إذا كانت ضخمة وفي اعتدال 
السبحلة: المرأة إذا زادت ضخامتها ولم تقبح 
القسيمة: المرأة صاحبت الحظ الوافر من الحسن 
الغانية: المرأة إذا استغنت بجمالها عن الزينة 
*******
الوسيمة: المرأة إذا كان جسدها ثابتاً كأنها رسمت به 
الرعبوبة: المرأة إذا كانت بيضاء اللون 
الزهراء: المرأة التي يميل بياضها إلى صفرة كلون القمر والبدر 
الدعجاء: المرأة شديدة سواد العين مع سعة المقلة 
الوضيئة: المرأة التي بها مسحة من الجمال 
*******
الشنباء: المرأة رقيقة الأسنان المستوية الحسنة 
الجارية: المرأة إذا كانت طويلة وسبطة 
الخود: المرأة الشابة حسنة الخلق 
المولودة: المرأة إذا كانت دقيقة المحاسن
الخرعبة: المرأة حسنة القد.. ولينة العصب 
*******
الفيصاء: المرأة الطويلة العنق 
الهيفاء: المرأة إذا كانت لطيفة البطن 
الممشوقة: المرأة لطيفة الخصر مع امتداد القامة 
البرمادة: المرأة السمينة التي ترتج من سمنها 
*******
الرقراقة: المرأة التي كأن الماء يجري في وجهها 
البضة: المرأة إذا كانت رقيقة الجلد وناعمة البشرة​السرعوفة: المرأة الناعمة الطويلة 
الوهنانة: المرأة إذا كانت بها فتور عند القيام لسمنها 
البهنانة: المرأة إذا كانت طيبة الريح 
*******
العرهرة: المرأة عظيمة الخلق مع الجمال 
العبقرة: المرأة الناعمة الجميلة 
الغيداء: المرأة إذا كانت متثنية اللين المتعمدة له 
الرشوف: المرأة طيبة الفم 
الأنوف: المرأة إذا كانت طيبة ريح اليد 
*******
الرصوف: المرأة إذا كانت طيبة الخلوة 
الشموع: المرأة اللعوب الضحوك 
الفرعاء: المرأة إذا كانت تامة الشعر 
الدخيمة: المرأة إذا كانت منخفضة الصوت 
العيطبول: المرأة الطويلة العنق في اعتدال وحسن 
*******
النوار: المرأة إذا كانت نفورا من الريبة 
المجدولة: المرأة الممشوقة 
الحصان: المرأة العفيفة 
البنون: المرأة كثيرة الولد 
النظور: المرأة قليلة الولادة 
*******
المذكار: المرأة التي تلد الذكور فقط 
المأناث: المرأة التي تلد الإناث فقط 
المهاب: المرأة التي تلد مرة ذكر ومرة أنثى 
مقلات: المرأة التي لا يعيش لها ولد 
منجاب: المرأة التي تلد النجباء 
*******​العزيزة: المرأة الغافلة عن الشر 
الممكورة: المرأة المطرية الخلق 
اللدينة: المرأة اللينة الناعمة 
المقصد: المرأة التي لا يراها أحد إلا أعجبته 
الخبرنجة: المرأة الجارية الحسنة الخلق في استواء 
*******
الرجراجة: المرأة الدقيقة الجلد 
الرتكة: المرأة الكثيرة اللحم 
الخريدة: المرأة الحبيبة 
الطفلة: المرأة الناعمة الملمس 
العطبولة: المرأة طويلة العنق 
*******
البراقة: المرأة بيضاء الثغر 
الدهثمة: المرأة السهلة 
العانق: المرأة التي لم تتزوج 
الباهرة: المرأة التي تفوق غيرها من النساء في الجمال 
الهنانة: المرأة الضاحكة.. المتهللة 
*******
الغيلم: المرأة الحسناء.. حسنة الخلق 
المتحرية: المرأة حسنة المشية في خيلاء 
العيطموس: المرأة الفطنة.. الحسناء 
السهلبة: المرأة خفيفة اللحم 
الرائعة: المرأة التي تسرّ كل من ينظر إليه​​أيها ستكونين أختي المهندسة و أيها ستختار أخي المهندس ​


----------



## حسان2 (7 فبراير 2009)

*أزواج للبيع*




أزواج للبيع

في إحدى المدن تم افتتاح متجر لبيع (الأزواج) حيث يمكن للمرأة الذهاب لاختيار زوج بنفسها ومن بين التعليمات التي وضعت في المدخل حول أسلوب عمل المتجر: أن للمرأة فرصة الدخول مرة واحدة للمتجر ! ويمكن الاختيار من أحد الطوابق أو الذهاب إلى الطابق الآخر الأعلى منه ولكن لا يمكن النزول إلى أسفل.

:

:

دخلت إحدى النساء (لمتجر الأزواج) لاختيار زوج لها

في مدخل الطابق الأول علامة :

الرجال هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله

وفي مدخل الطابق الثاني علامة :

الرجال هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله ويحبون أطفالهم

وفي مدخل الطابق الثالث علامة :

الرجال هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله

ويحبون أطفالهم وشكلهم جذاب



وكانت المرأة تـفكـر 'واو ولكن سأستمر بالصعود'



وقد وصلت إلى الطابق الرابع لتجد علامة :

الرجال هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله ويحبون أطفالهم وشكلهم جذاب ويساعدون زوجاتهم في أعمال المنزل

فتعجبت في خلجات نفسها

' يا إلهي إني لا أستطيع التحمل سأوافق '

ولكنها استمرت بالصعود



وفي مدخل الطابق الخامس وجدت علامة :

الرجال هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله ويحبون أطفالهم وشكلهم جذاب ولهم قابلية رومانسية عالية لمغازلة زوجاتهم دائماً

وكادت أن تطأ قدمها ذلك الطابق إلا أنها استمرت بالصعود



وفي مدخل الطابق السادس وجدت علامة :



أنـت الـزائـرة رقـم 4.363.012

ليس هناك أي رجال في هذا الطابق

لأن هذا الطابق وجد خصيصا كبرهان أن النساء لا يمكن إرضاؤهم شكراً للتسوق في 'متجر الأزواج' وانتبهي لخطواتك وأنتِ تخرجين ونتمنى لكِ يوما سعيداً

​


----------



## ايكوسان (8 فبراير 2009)

*نكت خفيفة دم*

واحد (.....) مسافر هو و مرتو و ولادو و كل الطريق و هو يقول يا ريت جبت التلفزيون ... يا ريت جبت التلفزيون :61:و لما وصلوللمطار مرتو قالتلو صرعتنا بهالتلفزيون لشو بدك ياه :86:.. قال نسيت جوازات السفر عليه:20:​​ (.....) وقع عالدرج​عطاه الدكتور مرهم وقللو بتدهن محل ما وقعت​قام راح دهن الدرج​​ 



في مدرس سأل طالب (....)
 بكرى انت لما تكبر شو بدك تصير ​قلو ختيار​:59:​

ملاحظة : أهل سوريا بيعرفو شو لا زم يكون محل(...) مابدنا م.أبو الحلول يحذف المشاركة :60:​​​​​​


----------



## anass81 (8 فبراير 2009)

ايكوسان قال:


> واحد (.....) مسافر هو و مرتو و ولادو و كل الطريق و هو يقول يا ريت جبت التلفزيون ... يا ريت جبت التلفزيون :61:و لما وصلوللمطار مرتو قالتلو صرعتنا بهالتلفزيون لشو بدك ياه :86:.. قال نسيت جوازات السفر عليه:20:
> (.....) وقع عالدرج
> عطاه الدكتور مرهم وقللو بتدهن محل ما وقعت
> قام راح دهن الدرج​​
> ...



لأ هيك زعلتني منك , لا تجيب سيرة مدينتي بنوب والا!!!!:73:

نكت حلوة , مشكور


----------



## anass81 (8 فبراير 2009)

*من روائع مشاري الراشد العفاسي*

السلام عليكم

احدى روائع مشاري الراشد العفاسي

http://www.4shared.com/file/81562517/d05858e5/Mashary_1.html

اهداء لكل من أرسل لي رسالة شكر أو رد وقصرت في الرد عليه


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (8 فبراير 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDURvoT3pbY


أنشودة أخرى للعفاسي ..
بقيت شهور أبحث عنها واخيراً من فترة بسيطة وجدتها ....


----------



## Abo Fares (8 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> لأ هيك زعلتني منك , لا تجيب سيرة مدينتي بنوب والا!!!!:73:
> 
> نكت حلوة , مشكور


 
هههههه لك على راسي الحماصنة كلهم، وفريق الكرامة :16:، وأبو شاكر :12: 

تقبل تحيــــــــاتي :56:​


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ها قد عدنا للمرح فبالجواب على الأخت نور الجزائرية 
انا أختار زوجتي بها صفة أو يطلق عليها كما تقولين *الغيلم *


واسف لغيابي عن بعض المواضيع بسبب الأمتحانات ولكم مني خالص التحية


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (8 فبراير 2009)

كان فية نملة ماشية على السور ووقعت فجأه
اية سبب وقوعها ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ايكوسان (8 فبراير 2009)

> لأ هيك زعلتني منك , لا تجيب سيرة مدينتي بنوب والا!!!!:73:
> 
> نكت حلوة , مشكور


 
له يا مهندس أنس ما بدنياك تزعل ما أنا نص حمصي وأعز أصدقائي حماصنة.

والحماصنة مشهود الهن بالذكاء:85: والكل بيشهد وبيعرفو:75:
بس هني أول الناس اللي بطلعو نكت على حالهن لأنو روحن رياضية :20:
تحياتي لمدينة خالد بن الوليد وأهلها الكرام..


----------



## Abo Fares (8 فبراير 2009)

مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> كان فية نملة ماشية على السور ووقعت فجأه
> اية سبب وقوعها ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
أهلاً أخي علي.. شلونك؟؟ 

واضحة.. لابسة كعب عالي هههههه


----------



## ايكوسان (8 فبراير 2009)

*حاول وشوف النتيجة.*

عبر الدخول الى الرابط 
http://blogoscoped.com/files/stripes.html
ستظهر لكم 
صورة بالاسود والابيض 
اسحب الصورة اللي على اليمين وضعها على الصورة التي في وسط الشاشة ومن ثم حرك الصورة الاولى ببطئ وشوفو النتيجة :8:

وخبروني ان عجبتكم 

أنا بعتقد انها رائعة :12:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (9 فبراير 2009)

ايكوسان قال:


> عبر الدخول الى الرابط
> http://blogoscoped.com/files/stripes.html
> ستظهر لكم
> صورة بالاسود والابيض
> ...



جميله فعلا ياهندسة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 فبراير 2009)

ايكوسان قال:


> عبر الدخول الى الرابط
> http://blogoscoped.com/files/stripes.html
> ستظهر لكم
> صورة بالاسود والابيض
> ...


اعجبتني شكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 فبراير 2009)

ايكوسان قال:


> عبر الدخول الى الرابط
> http://blogoscoped.com/files/stripes.html
> ستظهر لكم
> صورة بالاسود والابيض
> ...


اعجبتني شكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (9 فبراير 2009)

التكرار من الأخت فاطمة يبين أنها معجبة حقاً بمشاركة الأخ أبو تريكة.... عفواً إيكوسان


----------



## مهندسة رضى (9 فبراير 2009)

لو ما فيش الا ردودك بس فى الموضوع تكفى وحدها  هههههههههههههههههههه



أبو الحلول قال:


> واضحة.. لابسة كعب عالي هههههه


:28::28::28: :20:



أبو الحلول قال:


> التكرار من الأخت فاطمة يبين أنها معجبة حقاً بمشاركة الأخ أبو تريكة.... عفواً إيكوسان


----------



## Abo Fares (9 فبراير 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> لو ما فيش الا ردودك بس فى الموضوع تكفى وحدها  هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :28::28::28: :20:


 
مشــــــــــكورة أختي م. رضى 

تقبلي تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (9 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي علي.. شلونك؟؟
> 
> واضحة.. لابسة كعب عالي هههههه




الأجابة غلط 
الأجابة الصح ::::::::::::::::::::::علشان السور خلص 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مهندسة تهانى (10 فبراير 2009)

كل الشكر للمبدع دائما المهندس أبو الحلول ولكل من ساهم فى اظهار هذا الموضوع بهذه الصورة الجميلة


----------



## نور الجزائرية (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
شكرا لكم اخوتي على مشاركاتكم الطريفة لم اعد استطيع قراءة كل المواضيع فكل موضوع اجمل و احلى من الثاني 
فيها ما يجعلنا نبتسم من اعماق القلب و فيها ما يجعلنا نستفيد لكن انتظروني أخلص تصحيح امتحانات و تقديم نتائج و ان شاء الله سأطلع على كل ما تكتبونه.


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (10 فبراير 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> شكرا لكم اخوتي على مشاركاتكم الطريفة لم اعد استطيع قراءة كل المواضيع فكل موضوع اجمل و احلى من الثاني
> فيها ما يجعلنا نبتسم من اعماق القلب و فيها ما يجعلنا نستفيد لكن انتظروني أخلص تصحيح امتحانات و تقديم نتائج و ان شاء الله سأطلع على كل ما تكتبونه.




هو حضرتك دكتولاة ولا معيدة ويا تري اي مادة تصححين؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (11 فبراير 2009)

أخواني الأعزاء لقد وصلني مامكتوب في ألأسفل عن​ 

طريق بريدي الشخصي وأعتقدت بأنه من الضروري​ 

نشره كمشاركة أسبوعية لي ​ 

علاج للسرطان ساعدوا على نشره​ 


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ 
علاج للسرطان ساعدوا على نشره​ 
علاج السرطان بأذن الله . للنشر أرجو نشرها لتعم الفائدة ..
أجارنا الله وإياكم من هذا المرض​ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
( قال الله تعالى : ( وإذا مرضت فهو يشفين​ 
قال الرسول: ( تداووا ولا تداووا بحرام ) أو كما صح الخبر عنه عليه​ 
هذه وصفه دواء لمرض السرطان عافاني الله وإياكم منه ومن
جميع الأمراض ، استخدمت من قبل ضابط بالحرس الوطني من
المعلومات فقد كان الضابط مصابا بورم سرطاني في المخ
وكان متشبعا لدرجة انه لا يرجى شفائه (إلا بإذن الله تعالى) ، 
وسافر ألي أمريكا لطلب العلاج وعملت ل التحاليل الطبية
والفحوصات ولم يستطع الأطباء إجراء العملية لصعوبة 
الموقف وتشعب الورم السرطاني بالمخ فرجع الى الرياض فى
انتظارا لموعد الأجل المحتوم حسب كلام الأطباء ، ورزقه​ 
الله برجل مختص بالطب العربي في مدينه الخرج (تبعد عن 
الرياض من 80إلي90 كيلو متر ) وقام بإعطائه وصفه طبيه 
تتكون من (العسل ، الحبه السودا ، الثوم ، المرة ، الحلتيتة )
لمدة ثلاثة أشهر فقام باستعمالها حسب المدة المحددة ، ثم عاد
مسافرا إلى أمريكا ثانيةوعملت له كل التحاليل الطبية
والفحوصات فوقف الأطباء مندهشون من المفاجأة ، حيث أن 
الورم السرطاني انكمش وتكون فى مكان واحد بالمخ مما ساعد 
الأطباء من استئصاله بسهولة ودون مضاعفات أو نزيف ولله 
الحمد والمنة والفضل تم تجربة هذه الوصفة على حاله أخري 
لرجل مصاب بورم سرطاني بالحلق والقصبة الهوائية لدرجة
امتناعه عن الأكل أصابته بغيبوبة .ثم بدا استعماله لهذه 
الوصفة وتحسنت حالته وازال الله تبارك وتعالـى عنه الغيبوبة 
واستطاع ان يتنا ول الطعام ويتذوق طعمه من جديد ،واستطاع 
بحمد الله ان يتحرك ويقف علىرجليه
الوصفة بأمر الله تعالى لكل مريض بالسرطان الرجاء استخدامها وإهدائها لكل من تعلمون انه مصاب بالسرطان لعل الله جل جلاله ان ينفع بها كل مريض والله الشافي المعافى .......​ 
واليكم المقادير​ 
طريقة التحضير
1. نصف كيلو عسل صافى أصلى نوع (سدر) أو شوكي
2. حبة سودا النوع (قميصي تطحن جيدا ويؤخذ منها (3) ملاعق أكل كبيرة وتخلط مع العسل
3. رأس ثوم بلدي متوسط الحجم يدق ويخلط مع العسل والحبة السودا جيدا​ 
طريقه الاستعمال
يؤخذ كل يوم صباحا وعلى الريق ملعقة متوسطة من الخليط المذكور اعلاة
وهى العسل والحبة السودا والثوم وتبلع ، ثم يؤخذ بعدها قطعة من المرة
بحجم حبة البن ويؤخذ قطعة (حلتيتة) بحجم حبة
العدس وتبلع بواسطة كأس
من الحليب البارد المحلى بالعسل ، وتستعمل هذ الطريقة لمدة (3)
اشهر وسيكون بمشيئة الله تعالى الشفاء ......​ 
ملحوظة : اذا انتهت الكمية المذكورة أعلاه قبل نهاية الثلاثة أشهر​ 
تخلط بنفس الكميات من جديد وتستعمل حسب الوصفة حتى ​ 
تنتهي الثلاثة اشهر​ 


ألف شكر وامتنان لكم​ 

هام جدا
للجميع ، ومن يقرأ هذا الخبر يعتبر مؤتمنا لتوصيله للجميع، وهـو أن أمريكا منعت بيع منتجات شركة( كورن فلكس ) داخل الولايات المتحدة وذلك لأنها تسبب السرطان في المخ وثبتت تلك الدراسة على عينة كبيرة من الأطفال لذلك لابد لهم من تصريف بضاعتهم في السوق العربية.​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (11 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي مصطفى


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (11 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههه........الله المستعان*



حسان2 قال:


> أزواج للبيع
> 
> في إحدى المدن تم افتتاح متجر لبيع (الأزواج) حيث يمكن للمرأة الذهاب لاختيار زوج بنفسها ومن بين التعليمات التي وضعت في المدخل حول أسلوب عمل المتجر: أن للمرأة فرصة الدخول مرة واحدة للمتجر ! ويمكن الاختيار من أحد الطوابق أو الذهاب إلى الطابق الآخر الأعلى منه ولكن لا يمكن النزول إلى أسفل.
> 
> ...



جامده جاااااااااااااامده جامده
تستحق التقيم
زي العسل والله مهندس حسان
هم كده فعلا
ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم
هههههههههه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (11 فبراير 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> آسفة اخوتي على الغياب عن هذا الموضوع الشيق الذي نجد فيه ما ينفعنا و يسلينا و ها أنا اعود ان شاء الله للمشاركة بمواضيع عديدة و على رأي المهندس وائل حسني نعود لبيتنا... اجل بيتنا الذي اعتدنا التواجد فيه وسط الرفقة الطيبة الكريمة تحت ظل الاخوة الاسلامية التي تجمعنا مهما فرقت بيننا المسافات و الحدود ...
> و اليوم اخترت لكم أسماء النساء في اللغة العربية ليعرف الجميع بحر اللغة و ما يخفيه من اسرار وراء الكلمات...
> العروب: المرأة إذا كانت محبة لزوجها.. المتحببه إليه
> ...



كلها موصافات ممتازة
صعب الواحد يلاقي واحدة فيها 2 من دول
بس اعتقد ان نساء الجنة هيكونوا افضل من كده وتجتمع فيهن صفات اكثر واجمل
يارب زوجتي تكون من نساء الجنة


----------



## حسان2 (13 فبراير 2009)

*Easy & difficult*

























































:59:​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 فبراير 2009)

جواك الله كل خير مهندس ايمن
ديما بتتحفنا بنصائحك الجميله دي


----------



## نور الجزائرية (13 فبراير 2009)

*لغة الالازهار و الورود*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
إخوتي أخواتي بالملتقى إخترت لكم هذا الاسبوع موضوعا عبيره فواحا ينعش الصدور و الوانه زاهية تسر الانظار و لغته صادقة تأسر القلوب ....
لا أطيل الحديث فينقلب التشويق الى ملل ....
 بعض أنواع الزهــــــور...وما ترمز اليه وتعني..... 

زهرة الزنبق وتعني ............الطهارة 

زهرة البرعم وتعني...........الخجل 

زهرة الليلك وتعني ...........صداقتي بريئه 

زهرة شقائق النعمان وتعني.......لماذا هجرتني ؟

زهرة الكاميليا وتعني ......انني اعتز بحبك 

زهرة القرنفل وتعني .......لقد خاب ظني 

زهرة النعناع وتعني .........سأحتفظ بذكرى حبك 

زهرة النرجس وتعني ............انت انانيه 

زهرة الياسيمين وتعني ......حبك عدواني 

زهرة قوس قزح وتعني ........سأظل احبك 

الورده البيضاء وتعني ........حبي بريء طاهر 

الورده الحمراء وتعني .........حبي عميق الجدور 

الورده الصفراء وتعني ......حبك طائش مليء بالغيرة 

و انا اهدي لكل من على الملتقى كل ورود العالم ​


----------



## نوارة (13 فبراير 2009)

*الناس سنة 2100‎*

حلاقة الذقن







تمرينات الصباح







مستحضرات التجميل






 تسمير البشرة 







شنطة المدرسة







نزلات البرد




​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (13 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> حلاقة الذقن​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

حللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوة
تسلم ايدك م نوارا


----------



## Abo Fares (13 فبراير 2009)

*تقـــــــويم ممتـــــــــــاز*

*بصراحه ممتاز*



*http://www.taqweam.com/*​


----------



## نوارة (13 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *بصراحه ممتاز*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





مشكور م. ابو الحلول 
التقويم ممتاز​


----------



## زاد أحمد (13 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> ​




جميلة جدا شكرا جزيلا,


----------



## زاد أحمد (13 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *بصراحه ممتاز*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.taqweam.com/*​





تقويم رائع جدا , شكرا أبو الحلول​


----------



## نوارة (14 فبراير 2009)

*هدية ل ابو الحلول*

السلام عيكم​ 
 

اقدم لكم نكت خفيفه على المشرفين
حبيت افتكر احبائى المشرفين بالخير طبعا يعنى مينفعش نتركهم من غير تعليق تعالو شوفوا بعض النكت على المشرفين لكن ياريت من غير زعل



1-خطيبه مشرف كل متتصل بيه يطلعلها رساله مسجله_السيرفر مشغول _حاول فى وقت لاحق

2-مشرف بيشتغل شرطي مرور كل مايشوف سياره مخالفه يعطيها باند


3-مشرف كتب كتابه فىموضوع جديد وعمل فرحه فى قسم الترحيب ووزع 100 مشاركه لكل عضو ...المعازيم


4-مشرف زعل من زوجته عملها تجاهل


5-مشرف جالو توأم احتفظ بواحد وحذف التانى على اساس انه مكرر


6-مشرف جاله قيمه الفتوره كبيره عملها تعديل


7-مشرف بيتغزل فى خطيبته _بيقولها انتى موضوع عمري...انتى مشاركه حياتى...انتى كل صلاحياتى


8-مشرف عايز يخطب عضوه قلها ممكن اسجل عندك فى البيت بس بالبيت ابوك بيتاخر عليا فى رساله التفعيل


9-مشرف عنده حاله نفسيه كل ميكتب موضوع يحذفه


10-مشرف عايز يعرف حبيبته بتحبه ولا لأ دخل على المنتدى وجلس يحذف فى المواضيع واحد ورا التانى(بتحبنى_مبتحبنيش_بتحبنى_مبتحبنيش


11-مشرف عايز يطرد عضومن المنتدى حطلو فى واحد من مواضيعو حشيش وبلغ عنه
​​​م . نوارة :84:

​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> السلام عيكم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
جميله جدا يا باشمهندسه نواره - ونسال الله ان نراكي في مشاركات اخري ولا تكون هذه المشاركه آخر مشاركاتك في المنتدي هههههههههههههههههههه- 

مش عارف ليه عندي احساس ان المشرف ها يبلغ عنك بسبب المشاركه دي ههههههههههههه


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (14 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> السلام عيكم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مهندسة نوارا فتشي مواضيعك بشكل دائم واحذري من الحشيش.....................
شامم ريحة طبخة....طبخة اشراف.......


----------



## نور الجزائرية (14 فبراير 2009)

*الاستاذ و الطالب*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
كان فيه طالب في الجامعه كان عنده امتحان في ماده من المواد اللي متخصص فيها وهي علم الطيور ، ويوم قرب اختبار الماده آخر السنه ، الطالب راجع وراجع لي ماطلعت عيوونه ، ودخل الامتحان وهو واثق مليووون بالميه انه جاهز وبينجح في الامتحان:81: ، والمفاجأه ان الاستاذ قابلهم بسؤال واحد فقط :5: !!! 
والسؤال عباره عن صور لأرجل بعض الطيور ، والمطلوب معرفه اسماء الطيور من شكل ارجلها !!! 
واختبص صاحبنا وماعرف يحل السؤال ، قام من الكرسي وراح للاستاذ وسلم ورقته فاضيه وقال حق الاستاذ: الله يهدّك و يهدّ مادتك هذه السيئة وانت أسوأ استاذ شفته بحياتي :73:!!! 
رد عليه الاستاذ بكل برووود :69: : اعتبر نفسك راسب في الماده ! 
شوي ويلاحظ الاستاذ ان الطالب ماكتب اسمه في ورقه الاجابه قام وقال للطالب بغضب :72: : وين اسمك يا ولد ؟؟؟ !! 
قام الطالب نزع حذائه وطلع رجليه وقال للأستاذ :   أعرف اسمي من شكل رجلي ....:71:
اذا اعجبتك لا تتمنى تكون استاذا....!!!!!!​ 
__________________


----------



## Abo Fares (15 فبراير 2009)

​


nouara قال:


> 4-مشرف زعل من زوجته عملها تجاهل​​




على الأقل التجاهل أفضل من إيقاف العضوية هههههه

شكراً لك م. نوارة، مشاركة جميلة تستحق التهديد.... عفواً التقييم ههههههه

تقبلي تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههه........الله المستعان*



أبو الحلول قال:


> على الأقل التجاهل أفضل من إيقاف العضوية هههههه
> 
> شكراً لك م. نوارة، مشاركة جميلة تستحق التهديد.... عفواً التقييم ههههههه
> 
> تقبلي تحيــــــاتي..​



أكيد مش مشرفنا
.......................


----------



## ايكوسان (15 فبراير 2009)

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> كان فيه طالب في الجامعه كان عنده امتحان في ماده من المواد اللي متخصص فيها وهي علم الطيور ، ويوم قرب اختبار الماده آخر السنه ، الطالب راجع وراجع لي ماطلعت عيوونه ، ودخل الامتحان وهو واثق مليووون بالميه انه جاهز وبينجح في الامتحان:81: ، والمفاجأه ان الاستاذ قابلهم بسؤال واحد فقط :5: !!!
> والسؤال عباره عن صور لأرجل بعض الطيور ، والمطلوب معرفه اسماء الطيور من شكل ارجلها !!!
> واختبص صاحبنا وماعرف يحل السؤال ، قام من الكرسي وراح للاستاذ وسلم ورقته فاضيه وقال حق الاستاذ: الله يهدّك و يهدّ مادتك هذه السيئة وانت أسوأ استاذ شفته بحياتي :73:!!!
> ...


 

حلوة كتيير أستاذة نور :56:..والله دكاترتنا لو بيطلع بايدن يعملو أكتر من هيك
ما بقصروااا:73:


----------



## mhammad09 (15 فبراير 2009)

*ما شاءالله عليك يا أبو الحلول إنتا والمهندسين المبدعين اللي مشاركين عنجد موضوع تغيير جميل جداً.

م. محمد باكير​*​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (15 فبراير 2009)

اكتشف قاعدة10/90 مع الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=980735#post980735


----------



## Ayman (15 فبراير 2009)

*«فواكه» و«بسبس» و«غرد يا بلبل».. كنى لمطلوبين خطرين تلاحقهم السعودي*

«فواكه» و«بسبس» و«غرد يا بلبل».. كنى لمطلوبين خطرين تلاحقهم السعودي

قد يبدو من الوهلة الأولى، أن أسماء كـ«فواكه» و«بسبس» و«غرد يا بلبل»، تعود لمراهقين، اعتادوا دخول غرف الدردشات على شبكة الإنترنت. لكن الحقيقة، هي أنها تعود لمطلوبين تلاحقهم سلطات الأمن السعودية، ضمن قائمة حوت 85 اسما، يعدون من الناشطين في تنظيم القاعدة خارج السعودية.

وليس واضحا ما إذا كانت مثل هذه الخطوة تنبئ بتغيير في استراتيجية الأسماء الحركية لتنظيم القاعدة أم لا. غير أن الدكتور مصطفى العاني مدير قسم الأمن الوطني ودراسات الإرهاب في مركز الخليج للأبحاث، يرى أن عناصر في التنظيم بدأوا يبتعدون قدر الإمكان عن الأسماء التي تحمل أبعادا «جهادية».

وأوضح العاني في حديث لـ«الشرق الأوسط» أن اعتماد بعض عناصر القاعدة لأسماء حركية خفيفة خلافا للكنى المستخدمة سابقا، بأنها محاولة لخروج هؤلاء من دائرة المراقبة الأمنية. وقال «يبدو أن سهولة تداول هذه الأسماء دفعت بعناصر التنظيم نحو الجنوح لاستخدامها».

واشتق باسل القحطاني، أحد المطلوبين على قائمة الـ85، من اسمه الأصلي اسما حركيا عرف به في أوساط تنظيم القاعدة، إذ أطلق على نفسه اسم «بسبس»، وهو من العناصر الذين سجلت لهم سفرة واحدة إلى سورية منذ 5 سنوات، قبل هروبه إلى اليمن التي تكشف المعلومات بأنها آخر بلد تم فيها رصده على أراضيها.

واستبعد العاني خبير شؤون الإرهاب في مركز الخليج للأبحاث الذي يتخذ من دبي مقرا له، أن يكون لقيادة تنظيم القاعدة صلة مباشرة في توجيه عناصرها باستخدام الأسماء الحركية الشبابية. لكنه أشار إلى أن الإستراتيجية العامة للقاعدة تفرض على عناصرها أخذ الحيطة والحذر في التنقلات، وتقرير أي وسيلة كانت لتجنب الملاحقة.

ولا يرى العاني علاقة بين دور الشخص في التنظيم واسمه الحركي، وهو ما يفسره الدور الذي يضطلع به «بسبس» لناحية ارتباطه بعناصر كانوا يجهزون للقيام بعمليات إرهابية في السعودية، مستفيدين من هويات المسافرين للعراق وأفغانستان في تنقلات عناصر خلية إرهابية تم تفكيكها. وتبرز كنية «فواكه»، كأحد أكثر الأسماء الحركية لفتا للنظر، لا سيما أنه مرتبط بالمطلوب صالح القرعاوي، وهو الذي تعتبره السعودية واحد من أخطر المطلوبين الذين تطالب الشرطة الدولية بالقبض عليهم وتسليمهم إليها.

وللقرعاوي، 14 اسما حركيا، استخدمها في التنقل بين كل من: الأردن، سورية، لبنان، العراق، وإيران، منها: «أبو يحيى القرعاوي، أبو عبد الله، سامي، نجم، نجم الخير، نجم الخير الكويتي، بهروز، نجم العرين، حمد، أخوك الصغير، عبد الله بن القرعاوي، ابن أبو عبد الرحمن من بريده، فواكه، معتصم».

وبالنظر إلى حالة القرعاوي فيبدو وجود علاقة طردية بين كثرة الأسماء الحركية، ونشاط عناصر التنظيم، فكلما زادت الكنى الخاصة بالشخص، زادت الرقعة الجغرافية لنشاطه.

وبمراجعة قائمة الأسماء الحركية الحديثة لعناصر القاعدة، يتضح أن استخدام الأسماء الخفيفة لم يقتصر على بلد دون آخر، فالقرعاي وكنيته «فواكه» متواجد في إيران، وقبله «بسبس» في اليمن، فيما تشير معلومات إلى أن عبد الله الدبيخي، والمعروف في أوساط التنظيم بـ«الكامري» تم رصد نشاطه على الأراضي العراقية.

ويأتي اسم المطلوب الأمني علي العمر، والمتواجد على الأراضي الإيرانية بحسب معلومات «الشرق الأوسط»، كواحد من أكثر الملاحقين على قائمة الـ85، استخداما للأسماء الحركية، حيث يملك 7 كنى، من بينها «غرد يا بلبل»، ويتمثل دوره بالتنسيق لسفر المقاتلين وتأمين الأسلحة. وفي مقابل الأسماء الخفيفة التي بدأت فيما يبدو تأخذ بالانتشار في صفوف تنظيم القاعدة، توجد أسماء لا تزال تحتفظ بالكنى التي كانت دارجة منذ بداية نشوء التنظيم، يتصدرهم سعيد علي الشهري الذي سبق أن استعادته السعودية من غوانتانامو، قبل هروبه إلى اليمن، والذي يملك 9 أسماء حركية، يأتي من أبرزها «نور الدين أفغاني أزبك»، و«صلاح الدين».

وقال لـ«الشرق الأوسط»، مختص نفسي يعمل في إطار برنامج المناصحة السعودي، (طلب عدم الإشارة لاسمه) إن الأسماء الحركية التي تطلقها قيادات التنظيم على العناصر الميدانية، هي محاولات لإيهام المقاتلين الجدد بأسماء قيادية للدفع بهم إلى ساحات المعارك، ورأى أن الجنوح نحو استخدام الأسماء الخفيفة هي محاولة تغطية وتضليل المتابعة الأمنية لهم.


----------



## ايكوسان (16 فبراير 2009)

*كاركاتير منوع.*

السلام عليكم:56:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 فبراير 2009)

جميله جدااااااااااا يا م ايكوسان


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (17 فبراير 2009)

*تصبحون على خير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الشاطر ... يكمل كل الصور بدون ما يشعر بالنعس ....


ستجدونها في الملف المرفق


----------



## نوارة (17 فبراير 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الشاطر ... يكمل كل الصور بدون ما يشعر بالنعس ....
> 
> ...


 و عليكم السلام
وين الصور ؟؟؟؟؟
ما ظهرت عندي


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (17 فبراير 2009)

شكراً على التنبيه ..
مع ان الصور ظاهرة كلها عندي


----------



## نوارة (17 فبراير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جميله جدا يا باشمهندسه نواره - ونسال الله ان نراكي في مشاركات اخري ولا تكون هذه المشاركه آخر مشاركاتك في المنتدي هههههههههههههههههههه-
> 
> مش عارف ليه عندي احساس ان المشرف ها يبلغ عنك بسبب المشاركه دي ههههههههههههه


 
سلام م. mohy_y2003 
مازالني هنا 
كما نقولو بالجزائرية "مشرفنا ناس ملاح"

م . نوارة :84:​


----------



## ايكوسان (17 فبراير 2009)

*حلويين*



إنسانة من تراب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الشاطر ... يكمل كل الصور بدون ما يشعر بالنعس ....
> 
> ستجدونها في الملف المرفق


وعليكو السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
:9::9::9::9::9:
حلوين الصور مشكورة أختي ........................بس أنا طلعت ماني شاطر:9:.


----------



## نوارة (17 فبراير 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الشاطر ... يكمل كل الصور بدون ما يشعر بالنعس ....
> 
> ...


 
صور حلوة 
انا عجبني هدا وحاساتو يشبهلي لاني راح انام في عملي الان:9: :9: :9:


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (17 فبراير 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الشاطر ... يكمل كل الصور بدون ما يشعر بالنعس ....
> 
> ...


 
يعني خلتني هالصور اتثاءب آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 فبراير 2009)

*اهبل سأل اهبل ثاني: إيمتى الخميس؟...*​*رد الاهبل: ما بعرف يا السبت يا الأحد.*​​*-*​*اهبل مغازلجي مسمي نفسه (منشف ريق البنات) ليش؟*​*من كثر مابيبصقوا بوجهه!*​​*-*​*اهبل سأل صاحبه: كيف الوالد؟... بعدين اتذكر انو ميت... *​*راح سأله: طب هو بعده بنفس المقبرة؟*​​*-*​*مرة واحد اهبل بدو يقطع الشارع و متردد...... بالآخر قطع ... دعسته سيارة.... قال: و شرفي كنت عارف..*​​*-*​*اهبل اشترى نوكيا, بعت رسالة لصاحبه: لا تحكي معي على السيمنز لاني بعته.*​​*-*​*اهبل بيحكي مع حالو :ضفدع بالصحن؟... لا أرنب بالسطلّ.... لا لا أكيد تمساح بالبانيو! احسن اشي اتصل بالدكتور... *​*ألو دكتور شو اسم المرض اللي عندي؟؟ *​*الدكتور: هاي عاشر مرة تسألني... معك سرطان بالحوض.*​​*-*​*كان في هبايل عم يلعبوا على الأوتوستراد حطوا قانون للعبة انو يللي بيندعس مرتين بيخسر.*​​*-*​*كان في اثنين هبل قاعدين قال الاول للتاني: عم تحكني ايدي اليسار ..قلو التاني: بدك تدفع مصاري. *​*وبعد شوي قلو: عم تحكني ايدي اليمي قلو رفيقه: بدك تقبض مصاري. *​*بعد شوي قلو: عم تحكني رجلي اليمين. قلو: بدك تروح مشوار عزاء. *​*وبعدين حكتو رجلو اليسار فقلو رفيقه: بدك تروح على عرس. *​*بعدين قلو: عم يحكني ظهري.*​*قلو رفيقه: روح انقلع أنت جربان*​​*-*​*ليش الاهبل بيجرح وجهو لما بيرن الجرس وهو عم يحلق ذقنو؟!!*​*مشان يعرف وين وصل بالحلاقة!!!*​


----------



## ايكوسان (18 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> *اهبل سأل اهبل ثاني: إيمتى الخميس؟...*​
> 
> 
> *رد الاهبل: ما بعرف يا السبت يا الأحد.*​
> ...


:68:
قويية جدا أستاذي م رزق حجاوي.مشششششششششششششكور.


----------



## ايكوسان (18 فبراير 2009)

*ترجمة..*

ماذا تقول البنت لحبيبها ؟
اخي الشاب تعلم التعامل مع البنات بشكل عام والانتباه لكل كلمة تقولها فهي تحمل في طياتها الكثير من المعاني الدفينة!!

:19::19:​[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif][/font][font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]
عندما تقول : ( مبارح اجاني ناس وطلبو ايدي لابنهم الغني الحلو وأهلي
موافقين و أنا ما بعرف شوبدي أعمل ؟؟ )
الترجمة :81:: ( قوم انضرب على قلبك واخطبني من أهلي ) ..!!


عندما تقول: ( رفيقتي ما طاقتك ، و استغربت أني عم احكي معك )
الترجمة :87:: ( شكور ربك أني رضيانة فيك:71:..)


عندما تقول : ( فلان طار عقلو فيني ) و ( فلان رح يموت على ما يحكي معي )
وفلان......
وفلان....
الترجمة :18:: ( كمان شكور ربك أني تنازلت عن كل هالمعجبين ورضيت فيك:83: ..)


عندما تقول : ( أف.. حاسة حالي سمينة بهالتياب )
الترجمة : ( قول إني حلوة ورشيقة .رجاءً:69:..)



عندما تقول : ( يااااي شو حلوة هالكنزة يلي بالواجهة )
الترجمة : ( فريد ايدك و لا تتبخلن واشتري لي ياها:3: )
_____________
___________________
​[/font]​


----------



## نوارة (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

اليوم فكرت في حاجة جديدة... وقلت انو اغلبية مهندسينا الافاضل عندهم أولاد... لدا فكرت فيهم وجبتلكم هدي.....

انشاء الله تعجبكم 

مشاهدة المرفق 34773


م.نوارة :84:​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (18 فبراير 2009)

أغنية جميلة ...شكرا 
ع فكرة حاولنا نترجمها بس ما فهمنا بعض الكلمات ....


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (18 فبراير 2009)

الآن إليكم القواعد العامة للتعامل مع الرجال، نرجو من النساء قراءتها بعناية:

1- مشاهدة الجزيرة الرياضية والمباريات والأخبار حقيقة علمية كالمد والجزر واكتمال القمر وعليكِ التسليم بذلك.
2- الذهاب معك للتسوق ليس نوعاً من الرياضة، لن نقتنع بهذا الأمر إطلاقاً.
3- البكاء وسيلة ابتزاز.
4- قولي ما تريدين ولنكن واضحين في ذلك: التلميحات المبطنة لن تنفع، التلميحات القوية لن تنفع، التلميحات المباشرة لن تنفع، فقط قولي ما تريدين مباشرة.
5- نعم أو لا هي الإجابات المفضلة لدينا لجميع الأسئلة تقريباً.
6- أخبرينا بمشكلتك فقط عندما تريدين منا المساعدة لحلها، هذا ما نقوم به، أما التعاطف فهو ما تقوم به صديقاتك.
7- إذا كنت تعتقدين أنك أصبحت بدينة، على الأرجح أنت كذلك، لا تسأليننا.
8- الحاجة للخروج و لعب الورق مع أصدقائي هي تماماً كحاجتك للحديث مع أمك عبر الهاتف يومياً، نرجو التساوي في الحقوق في الحالتين.
9- أمي لا تكرهك، لكنها ببساطة تحبني.
10- أختي لا تبحث لي عن عروس أخرى.
11- لن أتزوج ثانيةً، هذا وعد.
12- عندما ألبس ثياباً لائقة قبل الخروج وحدي من المنزل هذا لا يعني أنني ذاهب لمقابلة إحداهن، لكن مظهري الجيد هو دليل اهتمامك بي أمام الآخرين.
13- وجود شعرة طويلة على سترتي يمكن أن يكون له مليون سبب في علم الفيزياء، غير السبب الوحيد الذي تعتقدينه.
14- لم أنس تاريخ زواجنا، لكنني فقط لا أحاول أن أتذكر هذا التحول التاريخي في مصير الكون.
15- إذا تفوهنا بشئ يمكن قوله بطريقتين وواحدة منهما تزعجك وتغضبك، تأكدي أننا قصدنا الطريقة الثانية.
16- يمكنك إما أن تطلبي منا القيام بشئ أو كيف تريدين منا القيام به: ليس الاثنين، إذا كنت تعلمين أفضل طريقة للقيام به قومي به بنفسك.
17- إذا كان بالإمكان رجاءً قولي أي شئ تريدين قوله أثناء الإعلانات.
1- جميع الرجال يميزون 16 لوناً فقط مثل إعدادات ويندوز الأساسية: المشمش بالنسبة لنا فاكهة وليس لون والتفاح كذلك، وليست لدينا أي فكرة ما هو الــ موف.
18- عندما نسأل ما المشكلة وتقولين لا شيء، سنتصرف على هذا الأساس، نحن نعلم أنك لا تقولين الحقيقة ولكننا غير مهتمين بالشجار.
19- إذا كنا ننوي الذهاب سوية إلى مكان ما، فأي شئ ترتدينه رائع بالتأكيد, لا تسأليني.
20- لديك ما يكفي من الملابس.
21- لديك الكثير من الأحذية.


شكراً لك لقراءتك هذه القواعد، أعلم أنني سأنام في غرفة الجلوس الليلة بعد قولي هذا الكلام، لكن ما لا تعلمينه عن الرجال أنهم لا يبالون بذلك، هو كالتخييم بالنسبة لنا.


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (18 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> اليوم فكرت في حاجة جديدة... وقلت انو اغلبية مهندسينا الافاضل عندهم أولاد... لدا فكرت فيهم وجبتلكم هدي.....​
> انشاء الله تعجبكم​
> ...


 

تسلم ايدك مهندسة نوارا من زمان كنت عبدور على هالنغمة​


----------



## حسان2 (18 فبراير 2009)

*المؤنث*

*المؤنث*
*


لاحظوا بأن الجنة مؤنث، والجحيم مذكر 

وأن الابتسامة والسعادة مؤنث ، والحزن مذكر 

الصحة مؤنث ، والمرض مذكر 

والحياة مؤنث ، والموت مذكر 

والمودة والرحمة مؤنث ، والحقد والحسد والغضب مذكر 

وأن الاجازة والراحة والمتعة مؤنث ، وأن الدوام والعمل والقرف والتعب مذكر 

فأعلم أن ((الأنــــــــــاث)) سر جمال هذا الكون 

فهمتو يا نكد !! حتى النكد مذكر 


*
*ولكن 

*

*قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـراً ؟ فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى ! 

قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـرا ً ؟ فقالت له بل أدركت أن الشمس أنثى ! 

قـال لهـا أوليـس الكـرم ذكـرا ً ؟ فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة أنثى ! 

قال لها ألا يعجبـك أن الشِعـر ذكـرا ً؟ فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثى! 

قال لها هل تعلميـن أن العلـم ذكـرا ً؟ فقالت له إنني أعرف أن المعرفة أنثى! 

قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول أن الخيانة أنثى ، فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب أن الغدر ذكـراً. 

قال لها ولكنهم يقولون أن الخديعـة أنثى ، فقالت له بل هن يقلـن أن الكـذب ذكـراً. 

قال لها هناك من أكّد لـي أن الحماقـة أنثى ، فقالت له وهنا من أثبت لي أن الغباء ذكـراً. 

قـال لهـا أنـا أظـن أن الجريمـة أنثى ، فقالـت لـه وأنـا أجـزم أن الإثـم ذكـراً. 

قـال لهـا أنـا تعلمـت أن البشاعـة أنثى ، فقالـت لـه وأنـا أدركـت أن القبـح ذكـراً. 

قال لها يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثى ، فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكـراً. 

قـال لهـا لا بـل السـعـادة أنثى ، فقالت له ربمـا ولـكن الحـب ذكـراً. 

قال لها وأنا أعترف بأن التضحية أنثى ، فقالت له وأنا أقر بأن الصفـح ذكـراً. 

قال لها ولكنني على ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثى ، فقالت له وأنا على يقين بأن القلب ذكـراً. 

ولا زال الجـدل قائمـاً ، ولا زالت الفتنة نائمـة ، 

وسيبقى الحوار مستمراً طالما أن السؤال ذكـراً والإجـابـة أنثى ؛ 

فمن برأيكم سوف ينتصر على الآخر ؟ 



*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 فبراير 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> *المؤنث*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



جميله جدا يا باشمهندس حســـــــــــــــــان 

واعتقد ان الاجابه علي تساؤل حضرتك تتلخص في الآتي 

اذا كان هناك منتصر فبالتاكيد سيكون ذكراً أما اذا كانت هناك منتصره فحتماً ستكون انثي :d هههههههههههههه


----------



## حسان2 (18 فبراير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جميله جدا يا باشمهندس حســـــــــــــــــان
> 
> واعتقد ان الاجابه علي تساؤل حضرتك تتلخص في الآتي
> 
> اذا كان هناك منتصر فبالتاكيد سيكون ذكراً أما اذا كانت هناك منتصره فحتماً ستكون انثي :d هههههههههههههه



الأحلى منها اجابتك أخ محي ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (18 فبراير 2009)

_رسالة م__ن أبو هريدي لزوجتهـ_











*سافر أبو هريدي إلى ألمانيا في تجارة تاركاً وراءه زوجته بَتعـَـــة وأولاده التسعة عشر*


*فقالت بتعة لزوجها كيف حنعرف أخبارك؟ قال رح أبعت لك رسائل؟*


*فقالت يا رجال لا أنا ولا أنت نعرف نقرا ونكتب.*


*فقال لها رح أرسل لك بلغة الرسم والإشارة*


*سافر أبو هريدي وبعد شهر ونصف وصلت إلى بتعة (أم هريدي) رسالة إليكم نصها*

















*




*










*شو القصـــــة؟؟؟*


*طبعاً ... وحدها أم هريدي بتعرف الترجمة*

7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7

7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7




























*اليكم نص الرسالة مع ترجمتها*


*7*


*7*


*7*


*7*


*7*
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (18 فبراير 2009)

حلوة هالقصة 
طبعا الأفعى رمز للجمال ..............


----------



## نوارة (18 فبراير 2009)

ادخل واكتب اسمك وشوف شايصرى
شايصرى(بالجزائري) = مادا سيحدث​​​http://www.star28.net/snow.html


م.نوارة :84:​


----------



## Abo Fares (18 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> ادخل واكتب اسمك وشوف شايصرى
> 
> شايصرى(بالجزائري) = مادا سيحدث
> 
> ...





شايصرى ؟؟؟؟ هههههه 

ما صار معي شي، البطريق زحف وزحف، توقعت إنو يكتب أبو الحلول، بس ما صار شي :18:​


----------



## anass81 (19 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شايصرى ؟؟؟؟ هههههه
> 
> ما صار معي شي، البطريق زحف وزحف، توقعت إنو يكتب أبو الحلول، بس ما صار شي :18:[/center]



لأنو البطريق يا حبيب ما بيعرف عربي:d


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> لأنو البطريق يا حبيب ما بيعرف عربي:d


 
حلوة يا باشمهندس انس هههههههههههه

وممكن يكون اخونا ابو الحلول استخدم سلطاته كمشرف في الملتقي في التعامل مع البطريق وحيث ان البطريق غير عضو بالملتقي فلم تجدي تلك المعامله مع البطريق هههههههههههههههه
اوعي تزعل يا م ابو الحلول - انا ما اقدرش علي زعلك لاني عضو في الملتقي ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (19 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> لأنو البطريق يا حبيب ما بيعرف عربي:d


 
إي والله يا معلم.... 

بس والله عيب، بدنا نعلمه العربي، ما بيجوز شرعاً :85:


----------



## Abo Fares (19 فبراير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> حلوة يا باشمهندس انس هههههههههههه
> 
> وممكن يكون اخونا ابو الحلول استخدم سلطاته كمشرف في الملتقي في التعامل مع البطريق وحيث ان البطريق غير عضو بالملتقي فلم تجدي تلك المعامله مع البطريق هههههههههههههههه
> اوعي تزعل يا م ابو الحلول - انا ما اقدرش علي زعلك لاني عضو في الملتقي ههههههههههههههه


 لك مين بيحسن يزعل منك م. محيي؟؟ :70: عطيني اسم واحد بس، وخود تقييم مجاني :d​


----------



## Abo Fares (19 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> اليوم فكرت في حاجة جديدة... وقلت انو اغلبية مهندسينا الافاضل عندهم أولاد... لدا فكرت فيهم وجبتلكم هدي.....
> ...



مشكورة أختي نوارة :84:




إنسانة من تراب قال:


> أغنية جميلة ...شكرا
> ع فكرة حاولنا نترجمها بس ما فهمنا بعض الكلمات ....


بسيطة أختي (إنسانة من تراب).. 

الكلمات يلي ما فهمتيها هي:
1- بمبييمبييم
2- ستيكمسنيكمسيول

:68:​


----------



## anass81 (19 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكورة أختي نوارة :84:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم

الاغنية مشهورة واسمها بالانكليزي :*[SIZE=+2]The "CUPPYCAKE" Song
وهي تتحدث عن الكلمات و الالقاب التي يدلع بها الاهل اطفالهم

وهذه هي كلمات الاغنية 

[/SIZE]**[SIZE=+1]You're my Honeybunch, Sugarplum[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]Pumpy-umpy-umpkin, You're my Sweetie Pie[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=+1]
You're my Cuppycake, Gumdrop[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]Snoogums-Boogums, You're the Apple of my Eye[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=+1]
And I love you so and I want you to know[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=+1]
That I'll always be right here[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=+1]
And I love to sing sweet songs to you[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=+1]
Because you are so dear[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+2]
حاولوا مرة ثانية تستمعوا الى الاغنية وتفهموا الكلمات وأترك الترجمة لكم

[/SIZE]*


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (19 فبراير 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته :
الله يعطيك العافية أخي أنس ... 
رح ارجع واسمعها ، لو تعرف كم مرة حاولنا فيها اناواخواتي 

وخصوصاً الكلمات يلي حكى عنها أبو الحلول 





> بسيطة أختي (إنسانة من تراب)..
> 
> الكلمات يلي ما فهمتيها هي:
> 1- بمبييمبييم
> 2- ستيكمسنيكمسيول


----------



## Abo Fares (19 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاغنية مشهورة واسمها بالانكليزي :*[size=+2]the "cuppycake" song[/size]*[size=+2]
> *[size=+2]وهي تتحدث عن الكلمات و الالقاب التي يدلع بها الاهل اطفالهم:d[/size]*
> ...


 
مشكور أخي أنس على الترجمة.. 

هدول الكلمتين يلي قصدتهم ههههههههه



> بسيطة أختي (إنسانة من تراب)..
> 
> الكلمات يلي ما فهمتيها هي:
> 1- بمبييمبييم
> 2- ستيكمسنيكمسيول


 
تقبل تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (19 فبراير 2009)

بعد إذنك أخي أنس.. ممكن تترجملي هاد المقطع؟؟

http://www.4shared.com/file/88428706/79395d8e/__online.html

يمكن سماع المقطع لمن أحب، فهو جميل ومفيد


----------



## anass81 (19 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> بعد إذنك أخي أنس.. ممكن تترجملي هاد المقطع؟؟
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/88428706/79395d8e/__online.html
> 
> يمكن سماع المقطع لمن أحب، فهو جميل ومفيد



شو قصتكوم مع الاطفال:81:
وانا قلت لحالي ترجمة عن جد 

بكل الاحوال , شفلي هالكم مقطع 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5ALIL7T764

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn8odH9--C8&feature=related

عقبال ما نشوف ابنك "حلول" يا أبو الحلول


----------



## نوارة (19 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شايصرى ؟؟؟؟ هههههه
> 
> ما صار معي شي، البطريق زحف وزحف، توقعت إنو يكتب أبو الحلول، بس ما صار شي :18:


 
اسفة نسيت ما قلتلكمش انو البطريق ما يعرف عربي



> شو قصتكوم مع الاطفال:81:
> وانا قلت لحالي ترجمة عن جد
> 
> بكل الاحوال , شفلي هالكم مقطع
> ...


 
حلوين م. انس


> عقبال ما نشوف ابنك "حلول" يا أبو الحلول:d


ليش ما في حلول انا كنت ظانة انو في 2 حلول او 3 .......

[/center]


----------



## Abo Fares (19 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> ليش ما في حلول انا كنت ظانة انو في 2 حلول او 3 .......


 
الحلول توجد فقط عندما تكون هناك معادلة... والمعادلة مازالت مجهولة المكان والزمان هههههه

تقبلوا تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (19 فبراير 2009)

*عبارات مكتوبة على سيارات الأجرة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :



في سوريا ......


_لا تشوفني عم اتدرج ... دوبلني واتفرج_
_دوبلني : تعني تجاوز سيارتي _


_ميلي على ميالك أبو عبدو خيالك_



_عشقت السفر من ظلم البشر_



_بحبك جكر بالناس_

_جكر :يعني نكاية بالناس _



_لا تلحقني مخطوبة_

_عادة تكتب على سيارات الأجرة _



_لولا المصالح ما حدا صالح_



_ما طار طير وارتفع إلا كما طار وقع_



_مكتوب على المرايا مخصص للصبايا_


_بس للحلوين_


_لاتسرع يابابا نحن بانتظارك_



_دلوعة أبو حبيب_



_يا رضا الله ورضا الوالدين_



_يصطفلوا !!_

_يصطفلوا :يعني على كيفهم ..._



_عين الحسود فيها عو__د_



_سارحة والرب راعيها_



_يا ناظري نظرة حسد شكيتك لواحد أحد_



_أنا السوزوكي بغني و اسألوا الكيا عني_




_ذكرى دمعه على صلعة_



_مر و عدي و بلا تحدي_



_الرصاصة التي لفت الكوع_

_الكوع : هو المنعطف_


_عاشق النبي يصلي عليه_
اللهم صلّ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وسلم 


_ياجبل مايهزك ريح_



_يلي يهوانا يصبر على بلوانا_




أما في مصر ......





" تعمل حسابي أقدرك تهزر معايا أعورك"



" الحلوه لما تتدلع تخلى الاسفلت يولع " 



" ما تبحلقش كده يا لوح دي جت بطلوع الروووح " 



" ما تبصش كده يا عبيط الحلوه دي بالتقسيط " 



" سوقوا بالراحه يابهايم أصل سواق العربيه نايم " 




-الحلوه خوخه جت بعد دوخه 

-الحلوه تفاحه للسفر والسياحه 

-دلعها فى الغيارات وريحها على المطبات 

-متقولش دى بكام دى جايه بدهب المدام 

-ان نام السبع شويه كلاب يكلوه 

-لما كنت عصفور كلونى ولما بقيت اسد صاحبونى 



" إشرب ودوق ، جرب ولو مــرّة
يابقيت زبون ..ياهربت بالمـرّة " 



وجمعة سعيدة مباركة أتمناها للجميع .......


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (19 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> ادخل واكتب اسمك وشوف شايصرى
> 
> شايصرى(بالجزائري) = مادا سيحدث​
> http://www.star28.net/snow.html​
> ...


 
عليي الطربوش هالبطريق بيفهم أول ما عطيتو اسمي ركد ركيد ورسمو (ترجم ابو الحلول)


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (19 فبراير 2009)

ياجماعة الخير بدنا شوية معلومات عن طريق السفر من الامارات الى سوريا بالبر متل الرسوم والتامينات واماكن الاستراحة وساعة الانطلاق واي معلومات تفيد المسافر

تقبلو تحيتي


----------



## إسلام علي (19 فبراير 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> _عاشق النبي يصلي عليه_


السلام عليكم
اللفظة الأحمر لا تجوز شرعاً :85:
شكراً :56:


----------



## نوارة (19 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> الحلول توجد فقط عندما تكون هناك معادلة... والمعادلة مازالت مجهولة المكان والزمان هههههه
> 
> 
> تقبلوا تحيـــــاتي..




ربي يبعتلك معادلة الحلال انشاء الله

لكن:81: في كتير معادلات:
معادلات من الدرجة الاولى ،التانية و التالتة........
وفي معادلات اسية
و معادلات لوغارتمية
و....
اي معادلة تختار
:16:​


----------



## حسان2 (19 فبراير 2009)

*مقارنة بين المرأة و الجوال!!! 

*​
*
1- الأثنين يوجعون الرأس 

2- موديلاتهم كثيرة ومغرية 

3- فواتيرهم عديدة ومكلفة 

4- دايماً يرنون بدرجات وأشكال 

5- ميزتهم الكلام ونقل الاخبار 

6- الجيل الجديد أجمل بس أغلى 

7- ذاكرة الأثنين قوية جداً 

8- الاثنين ما تستغني عنهم 

*​
*الجوال فيه ميزة يفوق على المرأة هو انك تقدر تحطة على الصامت أو تطفيه 

المرأة لا يوجد بها هذة الميزة المهمة 
*​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (19 فبراير 2009)

bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اللفظة الأحمر لا تجوز شرعاً :85:
> شكراً :56:


 

شكراً أخي على التنبيه 

من فضلك 
توضح لي السبب في أن استخدام لفظة ( عاشق ) للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تجوز شرعاً ؟ 

أمر آخر أن هذه العبارات واقعية ، موجودة في مجتمعنا ونقرأها دائماً وتكون مكتوبة على سيارات الأجرة ، هي ثقافة تحملها شريحة كبيرة من الناس ، ولا تعبر عن رأيي الشخصي ...

ولما رجعت للمشاركة وجدت بعض العبارات ، كان من الأفضل حذفها ، فعلاً ما انتبهت لوجودها ... لذلك عذراً منكم


----------



## حسان2 (19 فبراير 2009)

*واحد عم يحاكي مرته: حاضر ياحياتي بتأمري يا قلبي تكرمي يا عمري ... سأله رفيقه: شو كتير بتحبها ... قله: لا........ بس نسيان أسمها!!!!!!

*​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (19 فبراير 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> *مقارنة بين المرأة و الجوال!!! *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههه أخ حسان حلوة كثير, بس لازم تعمل حصانة لتلافي الهجوم الذي قد تتلقاه من الأخوات العزيزات.:73: :d


----------



## إسلام علي (19 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> عقبال ما نشوف ابنك "حلول" يا أبو الحلول


هههههههههههه لا جميلة ,,,كانت عاوزة مشاركة مستقلة ههههه



إنسانة من تراب قال:


> توضح لي السبب في أن استخدام لفظة ( عاشق ) للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تجوز شرعاً ؟


لأ أنا لا أنتقدك لا سمح الله أنا فقط أنبه من يقرأ للمسألة لأنها كثرت جداً (عاشق القرآن ...عاشق أبو بكر ..عاشق اليل ..إلخ)
كلمة عشق لغوياً تعني الحب بين الرجل و زوجته ...يعني ....طيب هوه كده واضح :61: ما ينفعش أكمل
المهم >>> لا تصلح أن تستخدم بين رجل و شيء ,,,أو رجل و رجل ,,, أو امرأة و أخرى
والعشق من الأشياء التي تعوذ منها الرسول الكريم فليس فيه محمدة أصلاً

ولكي لا نخرج من جو الموضوع 
هذه مشاركة بسيطة 





































  :56:


----------



## Abo Fares (19 فبراير 2009)

*ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأة*

*ماذا يحدث**عندما تبتسم المرأة*








*ابتسمت كليوباترا* 

*ففتنت قيصر روما ... وأودت بحياة انطونيو**.. **وهزت اكبر امبرطورية عرفها التاريخ* 



*ا**بتسمت دليلة لشمشون الجبار .. داهية عصره* 

*فخر صريعاً .. ودب في عينيه النعاس وهو على ركبتيها فسلبته قوته وأذلته لإعدائه* 



*ابتسمت آن بولين لهنري الثامن ملك انجلترا* 

*فثار على البابا و الكنيسة و الدولة وثار على التقاليد جمعاء* 



*ابتسمت لولا مونتيز للملك لودفيج الاول ملك بافاريا* 

*فسحرته من الوهلة الاولى ودمرته في ايامه الاخيرة ففقد هيبته كملك وأضطر ان يتنازل عن**ا**لعرش* 



*وحين ابتسمت وضحه لابن عجلان* 

*سلخها كف على وجهها عمى خلقتها... و قال لها اذهبي يا حرمة إنظبّي نحنا مافشّ عنّا نسوان يضحكوا.....* 





:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:​


----------



## إسلام علي (19 فبراير 2009)

هذا من الإبتسامة
فكيف بالتكشيرة ؟؟! 
××××××××××××
أزمة الجراجات 








كووووووووووووووووكي إنته فين 





يلا يا حبيبي فاضل 2 سم و الخط يقطع ,,, سلم ع الولاد ,,, وما تنساش يجيب المايوه معاك





الفيفا 2009 مش عاوزة تشتغل ,,, هعمل إيه بس ؟؟!





زهقت من كتر الشغل ,,, رحلة صيد من نفسي 





دي بقه ما لقيتلهاش تعلق


----------



## Abo Fares (19 فبراير 2009)

bishr قال:


> دي بقه ما لقيتلهاش تعلق


 
حذاء فيستا الجديد 

vista shoes lol

هههههههههههه​


----------



## Abo Fares (19 فبراير 2009)

*تعريف الخورفة:*

*تعريف الخورفة:* 
*الخورفة أدبيا ً: هو مصطلح يعبر عن كيفية جعل الشخص خاروف من دون أن يقول ماع.* 
*الخورفة علمياً: تحويل الشخص لخاروف يقول ماع من دون أن يكسو جسده الصوف.* 
*أما الخورفة بالتعريف: هو قدرة المرء على التضحية بأي شخص أمامه بغية تحصيل أي فائدة مادية منه بدون دفع أي مقابل. *
*أما الخورفة في مجتمعنا فقد سبق تعريفها على أنها كيفية جعل الشخص «مواطن, صديق, الخ, ....» يدفع ما في جيبه وهو في كامل قواه الجسدية والعقلية وهو يضحك ويلعب. *

*أشكال الخورفة:*
*اقتصرت الخورفة في العقود الماضية على شوفيرية التكاسي حيث أن الشخص كان مضطراً لأن يخورف لقلة وسائط النقل المتوفرة وخصوصاً التكاسي حيث كان ولازال الكثير من سائقي التكسي يقومون باستغلال حاجة المواطن لواسطة نقل ويقومون بمشارطته قبل الصعود أو عند النزول فيضطر الشخص ليدفع الزيادة لكي لا ينزع مراقه مشان كم ليرة. *
*ولكن لم يتوقف الخورفة على السائقين فقط حيث ظهر مصطلح الخورفة لدى شرطة السير و بدأو ينتقمون للمواطن فبدؤا بحملة لتحويل كل من يقود سيارة «خاصة, عمومي, تكسي, مكرو باص, بولمان, شاحنة» إلى خاروف وباتت الخورفة أمر واقع بل باتت شيء متعارف عليه. *
*و هنا بدأ الخورفة تنتشر في أوساط المجتمع ففي كل رمضان وكل مناسبة يتحول التجار إلى جزارين وأسعار الخضار والفواكه ترتفع وتنخفض فأنتبه إليهم موظفي التموين والتجارة الداخلية وهنا أيضاً قرروا الانتقام للمواطن المسكين و شحذوا سيوفهم بوجه التجار وأصحاب المحلات وحولهم لخواريف. *
*ويبقى الخاروف البلدي هو المواطن!*
*ومع التطور التكنولوجي الذي شهده العالم تطورت الخورفة في مجتمعنا بشكل لم يسبق له مثيل!*
*فبات أصحاب المطاعم يضعون أمام حماماتهم جزار صغير أو كبير يقوم بخورفة كل من يريد الدخول للحمام وكأن الحمام لا دخل له في المطعم ولم يقتصر أصحاب المطاعم على الخورفة في الحمامات بل باتوا يدربون الكراسين وعمال الاراكيل على خورفة الزبون وذلك بتعويفه الساعة التي قرر فيها الدخول للمطعم حيث يضطر المواطن لأن يخورف ليذهب عنه الجزارين الذين يحومون حوله وحين الخروج يأتي دور الجزار الكبير صاحب المطعم فيجعل الفاتورة يجب أن تشمل كمالة الخمسمية أو كمالة الألف والمهم يأخذون الزيادة لكي لا يبهدل الشخص نفسه. *
*وانتشرت الخورفة في الإذاعات و القنوات التلفزيونية من خلال المسابقات التافهة وذات المحتوى الثقافي السيئ اتصلو على الرقم 1815 أو 1615. *
*وتم التوجه نحو فئة معينة من المواطنين أصحاب الاحتياجات الخاصة «ولا أقصد المعاقين» ولكني أقصد شريحة من الشباب والبنات الذين بدأ يفوتهم قطار الزواج أو الذين تعبوا في السعي للحصول على وظيفة فما وجدوا إلا عالمة الفلك (قدس الله سرها) وقاموا باللجوء إليها لمعرفة متى يأتي النصيب أو متى رح يقبلونني بالوظيفة! *
*ويبقى الخاروف البلدي هو المواطن!*
*الخورفة أصبحت من أمامنا ومن خلفنا وأضحت شي لا يمكن التخلي عنه فبعض جباة الكهرباء والماء والهاتف يطنشون علكمالة الخمسين او المية. *
*ماحد احسن من حدا: هنا قرر المواطن الانتقام فتحول الكثير الكثير من المواطنين إلى جزارين ولكن هذه المرة اصبحت الدولة هي الخاروف فانتشرت سرقة الكهرباء بأساليب فظيعة وهناك احياء كاملة تعيش على سرقة الكهرباء والماء وما حدا احسن من حدا. *


----------



## Abo Fares (19 فبراير 2009)

*دوا سعلة*

*
*

*واحد صيدلاني ترك المتدرب عندو بالصيدلية وراح مشوار*

*لما رجع شاف رجّال مستند على الحيط*

*وعم بكز على سنانو وعيونو راح تطلع من محلها*

*قال الصيدلاني للمتدرب: شبو هادا الزلمة؟؟*

*قال المتدرب: ما في شي...اجى لعندي وطلب دوا سعلة...فعطيتو مسهل*

*قال الصيدلاني: وليش عطيتو مسهل بقى؟؟*

*قال المتدرب:"أحسنلو!*

*اتطلع عليه هلأ.... ما عم يسترجي يسعل"*

*    *


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (19 فبراير 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> ياجماعة الخير بدنا شوية معلومات عن طريق السفر من الامارات الى سوريا بالبر متل الرسوم والتامينات واماكن الاستراحة وساعة الانطلاق واي معلومات تفيد المسافر
> 
> تقبلو تحيتي


 ماعندي معلومات مهمة عن الموضوع وناطر الشباب


----------



## حسان2 (19 فبراير 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> ماعندي معلومات مهمة عن الموضوع وناطر الشباب



الأخ الكريم أبو هادي
السفر من الأمارات الى سوريا برا يحتاج الى مايلي:
1- وثيقة خروج للسيارة من ادارة المرور في الامارات "كان رسمها 200 درهم قبل سنوات ولا أعرف الآن"
2- فيزة مرور بالسعودية يمكن الحصول عليها من السفارة السعودية في الامارات "رسمها 50 درهم "
3- تأمين للسيارة في السعودية عند دخولها كل مرة" رسم المرة لأسبوع 70 ريال سعودي"
4- تأمين للسيارة عند دخولها كل مرة للأردن وكذلك الى سوريا ويمكن الحصول على هذا التأمين للبلدين من شركة من الشركات في الامارات نفسها ويكلف حوالي 200 درهم لمدة شهر وتزيد الكلفة مع زيادة المدة
5- رسم عبور للسيارة في الأردن في الذهاب والاياب "حوالي 15 دينار أردني كل مرة"
6- رسم دخول للسيارة الى سوريا "800 ريال " حسب أسعار السنة الماضية
7- رسم خروج من سوريا " لك وللسيارة" بضعة آلاف من الليرات السورية
8- بالنسبة للطريق والاستراحات واماكن محطات الوقود سأرفع لك انشاء الله يوم السبت أو الأحد ملف فيه جدول بأسماء جميع المدن والقرى التي تمر بها والمسافات بينها وما تحتويه من خدمات "فنادق, مطاعم, محطات وقود..."
بعض الناس يفضلون السفر في الليل لتفادي حرارة الجو ولكنني لا أنصح بذلك "ولي تجارب عديدة في السفر برا الى سوريا" لأن الجمال تشكل خطرا في الليل عند عبورها الطرقات في بعض الأماكن , اذ يصعب رؤيتها في الليل. وأنا أنصح بالانطلاق قبل الفجر قليلا والاستمرار حتى عشية اليوم والاستراحة والنوم ثم المتابعة في فجر اليوم التالي
من أهم النصائح أن تقوم بالتزود بالوقود عند كل محطة تصادفها حتى لو كان خزان الوقود في سيارتك شبه مليئ لتفادي الانقطاع من الوقود في حال كانت المجطة القادمة مغلقة بالصدفة لأي سبب
ومن الأمور المهمة التحسب من هبات الرمال الشديدة التي تحدث في كثير من المناطق في السعودية والتي تشكل مع سرعة السيارة "sand plast" للسيارة , وذلك بطلاء مقدمة السيارة ومصابيح الانارة والمرايا بمادة حامية "مثل معجون الجلي غير الحامضيظ"
ومن المهم أيضا أن يكون معك كل العدد والأدوات التي قد دتلزمك لا سمح الله في حال حدوث عطل لقطر السيارة أو فك وتركيب بعض الأشياء أو وصل الكهرباء بسيارة أخرى مساعدة لاقلاع سياؤتك
ومن النصائح المهمة أن تتزود بأطعمتك ومشروباتك الخاصة لتفادي تناول طعام في اسواق القرى التي تمر بها والتي لا يمكنك ضمان نظافتها, فلا سمح الله أي عارض صحي خلال السفر والسياقة لمسافات طويلة يشكل عبئا كبيرا
ومن النصائح المهمة جدا أن تتوقف للاستراحة عند الشعور بأي تعب او نعاس فورا دون مكابرة
احرص على التزود بشرائط من النوع اللذي تحب الاستماع اليه او سيديات لأنك لن تجد أي محطة اذاعة ممكن التقاطها في معظم الطريق
احرص على اصطحاب هاتف نقال فيه خدمة "رومينغ" من باب الاحتياط في حال لا سمح الله احتجت لأي مساعدة
احرص على اجراء صيانة كاملة لسيارتك قبل السفر
ونصيحة أخيرة حاول أن تسافر مصحبا رفيقا في سيارة أخرى تكونون عونا لبعضكم
مع تمنياتي بسفر آمن وسالم وأن تصل أرض سوريا بالسلامة


----------



## ايكوسان (19 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> شو قصتكوم مع الاطفال:81:
> وانا قلت لحالي ترجمة عن جد
> 
> بكل الاحوال , شفلي هالكم مقطع
> ...


 
ياجماعة ليش كل شي محمل على رابط.youtube ما عم يفتح معي :55:
قلولي الحل لأني فضولي كتير وبدي أعرف شوفي عالروابط:81:



> عقبال ما نشوف ابنك "حلول" يا أبو الحلول


 
بتستاهل التقييم عليها أخ أنس  

تحياتي لمشرفنا الغالي أبو الحلول:56:


----------



## Abo Fares (20 فبراير 2009)

*بين الماضي والحاضر*


























​


----------



## Abo Fares (20 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> ربي يبعتلك معادلة الحلال انشاء الله
> 
> لكن:81: في كتير معادلات:
> معادلات من الدرجة الاولى ،التانية و التالتة........
> ...




مشكورة أختي نوارة.. م. أنس.. م. بشر.. أختي إنسانة من تراب أخي إيكوسان...... والجميع على الدعاء، بارك لله بكم جميعاً..

بالنسبة لسؤالك أختي نوارة، وبما أنه ضمن هذا الموضوع.. 
أنا شخصياً أفضل 4 معادلات بأربعة مجاهيل ههههههه (j/k)

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (20 فبراير 2009)

حلوة وملعوبة م ابو الحلول
ضحكتني قبل الصلاة
سلام


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 فبراير 2009)

*تعلمت*

تعلمت

ان لا احتقر احدا مهما كان
فقد يضعه الله موضع من تخشى فعاله ويرجى وصاله
وانه لولا المرض...لافترست الصحه ما بقي من نوازع الرحمه
لدى الانسان

تعلمت
انه ربما كان الضحك دواء
والمرح شفاء
وقلة اللامبالاة احيانا منجاة...
لمن اورثته الهموم والاعباء
واني حين اضيع نفسي...اجدها في مناجاة الله
وحين افقد غايتي الجأ الى كتاب الله

تعلمت

انه لو كنا متوكلين على الله حق التوكل لما قلقنا على المستقبل
ولو كنا واثقين من رحمته تمام الثقه لما يئسنا من الفرج
ولو كنا موقنين بحكمته لما عتبنا عليه بقضاؤه وقدره
ولو كنا مطمئنين الى عدالته لما شككنا في نهاية الظالمين
وان لله جنودا يحفظوننا ويدافعون عنا منهم....
​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (20 فبراير 2009)

صورة مثيرة لروبي








*لا تتفاجئوا* 

*هي يمكن اول مرة ببعت هيك ميلات بهالمستوى* 

*بس للصراحة** الصورة بتشهي*


*(طبعاً الصورة من النت )* 

*إذا حدا اتدايق *

يسامحنا

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 

↓ 







هاي روبي من كتاكيت كتييير طيبة
ساااااااااااااااااااااااااامحونا


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (20 فبراير 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم أبو هادي
> السفر من الأمارات الى سوريا برا يحتاج الى مايلي:
> 1- وثيقة خروج للسيارة من ادارة المرور في الامارات "كان رسمها 200 درهم قبل سنوات ولا أعرف الآن"
> 2- فيزة مرور بالسعودية يمكن الحصول عليها من السفارة السعودية في الامارات "رسمها 50 درهم "
> ...


 

شكرا من القلب م حسان وانا بانتظار التالي
تقبل تحيتي


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (20 فبراير 2009)

*انا هبطل اقرأ وهشارك وامرى لله*

*بقالى كتير بتابع الموضوع وشايف انه مميز جدا ولكن اول مره هشارك فيه لانى حاسس انى دمى تقيل شويه (بس هشارك وامرى لله) 

جمع احد الحكماء اولاده الثلاثه ليعلمهم التعاون بينهم لمواجهة الصعاب معا.
ثم طلب من كبيرهم ان يحضر حزمة من الحطب وطلب ان يمسك 
بواحه منها ويكسرها فكسرها بسهوله ثم طلب منه كسر اتنين معا فكسرهما فطلب منه ان يأخذ الحزمه كامله ويكسرها وهنا كانت الحكمه................

.
.
.
كسر الاخ الاكبر الحزمه بسهوله 
فقال ابوهم طول ما معاكوا (البغل) ده ميتخافش عليكووو
هههههههههههههههه:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:











*


----------



## Abo Fares (20 فبراير 2009)

*رساله من زوج الى زوجته‏*










:68::68::68::68::68:​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (20 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> :68::68::68::68::68:​


 
له يامعلم..... كبيرة هاي والله مافي احلا من حياة الزوجية وكل ماعتقت بتتأصل ولااحلا من نبش الذكريات الحلوة

بدنا نشوفك بعد ماتتجوز شلون بدا تصير مشاركاتك
تقبل تحيتي


----------



## ايكوسان (20 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



>


 
أنا احتفظت بنسخة لأنوعجبتني كتيير ....:d



> بقالى كتير بتابع الموضوع وشايف انه مميز جدا ولكن اول مره هشارك فيه لانى حاسس انى دمى تقيل شويه (بس هشارك وامرى لله)
> 
> جمع احد الحكماء اولاده الثلاثه ليعلمهم التعاون بينهم لمواجهة الصعاب معا.
> ثم طلب من كبيرهم ان يحضر حزمة من الحطب وطلب ان يمسك
> ...


 
:20::20::20:
بداية حلوة أخي ...بانتظار مزيدك.


----------



## حسان2 (20 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> :68::68::68::68::68:​



أخ أبو الحلول, تحتاج لثلاث رسائل أخرى لتستكمل معادلاتك الأربعة ذات الأربع مجاهيل .....هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 فبراير 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> أخ أبو الحلول, تحتاج لثلاث رسائل أخرى لتستكمل معادلاتك الأربعة ذات الأربع مجاهيل .....هههههههههههههههههههه


 
الرساله دي ماستر يا باشمهندس حسان - يعني تنفع لكل المجاهيل هههههههههههههههه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههه........الله المستعان*



كيف حالك مع الله قال:


> *بقالى كتير بتابع الموضوع وشايف انه مميز جدا ولكن اول مره هشارك فيه لانى حاسس انى دمى تقيل شويه (بس هشارك وامرى لله)
> 
> جمع احد الحكماء اولاده الثلاثه ليعلمهم التعاون بينهم لمواجهة الصعاب معا.
> ثم طلب من كبيرهم ان يحضر حزمة من الحطب وطلب ان يمسك
> ...




جامده
جاااااااااااااااااااااامده
زي العسل والله ياهندسة


----------



## زاد أحمد (20 فبراير 2009)

*أغرب معلومات عن الزواج حول العالم <<*​ *في الصومال *
*يأتي الزوج المحارب ثم يقوم بضرب عروسه أثناء الاحتفال .. لكي يجعلها تـُـسلِم له منذ البدء .. و تخضع له وتنفذ كل مطالبه .. و لكي تعترف بأنه السيد المطاع في البيت ( كذا الرجال والا فلا ) *​ 
*و في جزيرة غرينلاند *
*يكون إحتفال العرس أشبه بأسلوب إنسان الكهف الأول .. إذ أن العريس يذهب إلى بيت عروسه ويجرها من شعر رأسها إلى أن يوصلها لمكان العرس (على هالكلام بتوصل قرعه للبيت ) *​ *مقاطعة التبت 
*فعن إختيار الزوج للزوجة ، يقوم بعض أقارب العروس بوضعها أعلى شجرة ويقيمون جميعاً تحت الشجرة مسلحين بالعصى فإذا رغب أحد الأشخاص فى اختيار هذه الفتاه عليه أن يحاول الوصول إليها والأهل يحاولون ان يمنعونه بضربه بالعصى فإذا صعد الشجرة وأمسك يديها عليه أن يحملها ويفر بها وهم يضربونه حتى يغادر المكان ويكون بذلك قد ظفر بالفتاة وحاز على ثقة أهلها .​ 



​ *و في جزر كوك *
*تذهب العروسة إلى زوجها على بساط من الآدميين *
*فحسب تقاليد تلك الجزر ... فإن شباب هذه الجزيرة يقومون بالإستلقاء على الأرض ووجوههم إلى أسفل .. لكي تدوس العروس عليهم أثناء سيرها على ظهورهم .. حتى تصل إلى المكان الذي يجلس فيه زوجها ( الله يعينهم لو كانت من الوزن الثقيل ) . *​ 
*و في بورما *
*يتم إلقاء العروسة أرضا وذلك أثناء الإحتفال .. ثم يأتي رجل عجوز ويقوم بثقب أُذنيها .. فتتألم وتتوجع وتطلق الصرخات المدوّية .. ولكن ليس هناك من يسمع .. لأن الفرقة الموسيقية تبدأ بالعزف بأصوات صاخبة مع بداء العروسة في الصراخ ... و ذلك لكي لا يسمع أحد صرخات العروس ( والله مدري ليلة دخله ولا انتقام ) . *​ *الهند : قبيلة 'تودا'*​*فى جنوب الهند لها طقوس غريبة في الزواج أثناء الاحتفال بالعرس ينبغي على العروس الزحف على يديها وركبتها حتى تصل إلى العريس ولا ينتهي هذا الزحف إلا عندما يبارك العريس عروسه بأن يضع قدمه على رأسها . (ليلة فرح هذي ولا نذالة)*
​ 
*الصين*​*فى بعض المناطق الصينية عقد الخطبة بدون أن يرى العروسان بعضهما ، فإذا تم الاتفاق يقوم أهل العروسة بتزيينها ثم يضعونها فى محفة خاصة ويغلق عليها الباب ثم يحملونها إلى خارج البلدة ومعها بعض أهلها ، الذين يقابلون الزوج هناك ويعطونه المفتاح فيقوم بفتح المحفة ويراها فإذا أعجبته أخذها إلى منزله أو يردها إلى قومها .. (مومياء على غفلة)*​
*جنوب الهند *​*تختبر العروس عريسها في مدينة بوندا يورجاس بوضعه في امتحان قاس وصعب فهي تصحبه إلى الغابة وتشعل النار وتكوى ظهره العارى ، فإذا تأوه أو تألم من الكي ترفضه ولا تقبله عريساً لها ، وعدا ذلك تفضحه أمام بنات القبيلة ، وإذا كان العكس تعتبره الحبيب المفضل والجدير بالحب والزواج*



​ *الباسفيك *​ *من عادات أهالى جزيرة هاوان أن يقدموا صداق المرأة الجميلة بعدد كبير من الفئران وتقل هذه الكمية حسب جمال العروسة .*​
*أندونيسا * 
يحظر *على العروس فى أندونيسيا أن تطأ بأرجلها الأرض يوم زفافها خاصة عندما تنتقل من بيت أهلها إلى بيت زوجها لذا يُجبر والدها على حملها من بيته إلى بيت عريسها على كتفيه مهما طال الطريق .(احذروا من السمنة أجل)*​​
*قبيلة جوبيس الأفريقية *​*تُجبر العروس فى قبيلة جوبيس الأفريقية على ثقب لسانها ليلة الزفاف حتى لا تكون ثرثارة ويمل منها زوجها ، بعد ثقب اللسان يتم وضع خاتم الخطبة فيه يتدلى منه خيطاً طويلاً يمسك الزوج بطرفه فإذا ما ثرثرت الزوجة وأزعجت زوجها يكفيه بشّدة واحدة من هذا الخيط أن يضع حداً لثرثرتها وكثرة كلامها . *​*و في جزيرة جاوه *​*تصبغ العروس أسنانها باللون الأسود .. وتغسل أقدام زوجها أثناء حفل الزواج .. وهذا يـُـعتبر دليل منها على استعدادها لخدمة زوجها طيلة حياتها (ما انصحكم تتزوجوا بهالطريقه ) *​ *الملايو *​*من عادة الزواج هناك أن الرجل إذا أحب فتاة فإنه يأتى ويمكث وينام فى بيت الحبيبة بعد موافقتها ويبقى ويعيش معها مدة عامين دون أن يمسها فإذا راقت له خلال هذه الفترة التجريبية عندها توافق عليه وتتزوجه ، أما إذا كان مخلاً بالأدب وصاحب أخلاق سيئة فإنها تطرده على الفور* .​
*و في قبيلة نيجريتوفي المحيط الهادئ *
*يذهب الخطيبان إلى عمدة القرية .. فيمسك العمدة برأسي الزوجان ويضربهما ببعض .. وبهذا يتم الزواج ( زواج هو ولا قلة حيا )
منقول
*​


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (20 فبراير 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> جامده
> جاااااااااااااااااااااامده
> زي العسل والله ياهندسة



جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك


----------



## Abo Fares (20 فبراير 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> أخ أبو الحلول, تحتاج لثلاث رسائل أخرى لتستكمل معادلاتك الأربعة ذات الأربع مجاهيل .....هههههههههههههههههههه


 
إي والله معك حق.. يعني العدل مطلوب وأساسي :d​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 فبراير 2009)

*الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام*



زاد أحمد قال:


> *أغرب معلومات عن الزواج حول العالم <<*​ *في الصومال *
> *يأتي الزوج المحارب ثم يقوم بضرب عروسه أثناء الاحتفال .. لكي يجعلها تـُـسلِم له منذ البدء .. و تخضع له وتنفذ كل مطالبه .. و لكي تعترف بأنه السيد المطاع في البيت ( كذا الرجال والا فلا ) *​
> *و في جزيرة غرينلاند *
> *يكون إحتفال العرس أشبه بأسلوب إنسان الكهف الأول .. إذ أن العريس يذهب إلى بيت عروسه ويجرها من شعر رأسها إلى أن يوصلها لمكان العرس (على هالكلام بتوصل قرعه للبيت ) *​ *مقاطعة التبت
> ...



الله المستعان
شوية حيوانات


----------



## anass81 (21 فبراير 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> تعلمت
> 
> ان لا احتقر احدا مهما كان
> فقد يضعه الله موضع من تخشى فعاله ويرجى وصاله
> ...



بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وايمانا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 فبراير 2009)

*واياك ياهندسة*



anass81 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وايمانا



اللهم آمين واياك ياهندسة
على فكرة الكلام ده منقول
مش من نسيج فكري يعني
ولكني وجدته يعبر عن حالي فوضعته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 فبراير 2009)

*انظروا ليس صعبا أن يخرج الحمار!!*​
*دخل حمار مزرعة رجل*​
*و* *بدأ يأكل من زرعه الذي تعب في حرثه وبذره وسقيه*​
*كيف يُـخرج الحمار؟؟*​
*سؤال محير ؟؟؟*​
*أسرع الرجل إلى البيت*​
*جاء بعدَّةِ الشغل*​
*القضية لا تحتمل التأخير*​
*أحضر عصا طويلة ومطرقة ومسامير*​
*وقطعة كبيرة من الكرتون المقوى*​
*كتب على الكرتون*​
*(يا حمار أخرج منها مزرعتي)*​
*ثبت الكرتون بالعصا الطويلة*​
*بالمطرقة والمسمار*​
*ذهب إلى حيث الحمار يرعى في المزرعة*​
*رفع اللوحة عالياً*​
*وقف رافعًا اللوحة منذ الصباح الباكر*​
*حتى غروب الشمس*​
*ولكن الحمار لم يخرج*​
*حار الرجل*​
*الحمار ربما لم يفهم ما كتبتُ على اللوحة*​
*رجع إلى البيت ونام*​
*في الصباح التالي*​
*صنع عددًا كبيرًا من اللوحات*​
*ونادي أولاده وجيرانه*​
*واستنفر أهل القرية*​
*'يعنى عمل مؤتمر قمة'*​
*صف الناس في طوابير*​
*يحملون لوحات كثيرة*​
*(أخرج يا حمار من المزرعة)*​
*(الموت للحمير)*​
*يا ويلك يا حمار من راعي الدار*​
*وتحلقوا حول الحقل الذي فيه الحمار*​
*وبدءوا يهتفون*​
*اخرج يا حمار. اخرج أحسن لك*​
*والحمار حمار*​
*يأكل ولا يهتم بما يحدث حوله*​
​
*غربت شمس اليوم الثاني*​
*وقد تعب الناس من الصراخ والهتاف وبحت أصواتهم*​
*فلما رأوا الحمار غير مبالٍ بهم رجعوا إلى بيوتهم*​
*يفكرون في طريقة أخرى*​
*في صباح اليوم الثالث*​
*جلس الرجل في بيته يصنع شيئاً آخر*​
​
*خطة جديدة لإخراج الحمار*​
*فالزرع أوشك على النهاية*​
*خرج الرجل باختراعه الجديد*​
*نموذج مجسم لحمار*​
*يشبه إلى حد بعيد الحمار الأصلي*​
*ولما جاء إلى حيث الحمار يأكل في المزرعة*​
*وأمام نظر الحمار*​
*وحشود القرية المنادية بخروج ا لحمار*​
*سكب البنزين على النموذج*​
*وأحرقه*​
*فكبّر الحشد*​
*نظر الحمار إلى حيث النار*​
*ثم رجع يأكل في المزرعة بلا مبالاة*​
​
*يا له من حمار عنيد*​
*لا يفهم*​
*أرسلوا وفدًا ليتفاوض مع الحمار*​
*قالوا له: صاحب المزرعة يريدك أن تخرج*​
*وهو صاحب الحق*​
*وعليك أن تخرج*​
*الحمار ينظر إليهم*​
*ثم يعود للأكل*​
*لا يكترث بهم*​
*بعد عدة محاولات*​
*أرسل الرجل وسيطاً آخر*​
*قال للحمار*​
*صاحب المزرعة مستعد*​
*للتنازل لك عن بعض من مساحته*​
*الحمار يأكل ولا يرد*​
*ثلثه*​
*الحمار لا يرد*​
*نصفه*​
*الحمار لا يرد*​
*طيب*​
*حدد المساحة التي تريدها ولكن لا تتجاوزه*​
*رفع الحمار رأسه*​
*وقد شبع من الأكل*​
*ومشى قليلاً إلى طرف الحقل*​
*وهو ينظر إلى الجمع ويفكر*​
*فرح الناس*​
*لقد وافق الحمار أخيرًا*​
*أحضر صاحب المزرعة الأخشاب*​
*وسيَّج المزرعة وقسمها نصفين*​
*وترك للحمار النصف الذي هو واقف فيه*​
​
*في صباح اليوم التالي*​
*كانت المفاجأة لصاحب المزرعة*​
*لقد ترك الحمار نصيبه*​
*ودخل في نصيب صاحب المزرعة*​
*وأخذ يأكل*​
*رجع أخونا مرة أخرى إلى اللوحات*​
*والمظاهرات*​
*يبدو أنه لا فائدة*​
*هذا الحمار لا يفهم*​
*إنه ليس من حمير المنطقة*​
*لقد جاء من قرية أخرى*​
​
*بدأ الرجل يفكر في ترك المزرعة بكاملها للحمار*​
*والذهاب إلى قرية أخرى لتأسيس مزرعة أخرى*​
*وأمام دهشة جميع الحاضرين وفي مشهد من الحشد العظيم*​
*حيث لم يبقَ أحد من القرية إلا وقد حضر*​
*ليشارك في المحاولات اليائسة*​
*لإخراج الحمار المحتل العنيد المتكبر المتسلط المؤذي*​
​
*جاء غلام صغير*​
*خرج من بين الصفوف*​
*دخل إلى الحقل*​
*تقدم إلى الحمار*​
*وضرب الحمار بعصا صغيرة على قفاه*​
*فإذا به يركض خارج ا لحقل ...*​
*صاح الجميع .....*​
​
*لقد فضحَنا هذا الصغير*​
*وسيجعل منا أضحوكة القرى التي حولنا ....*​
*فما كان منهم إلا أن قـَـتلوا الغلام*​
*وأعادوا الحمار إلى المزرعة …*​
*ثم أذاعوا أن الطفل شهيد*​

​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (21 فبراير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> *انظروا ليس صعبا أن يخرج الحمار!!*​
> 
> 
> *دخل حمار مزرعة رجل*​
> ...


 

قوييييييييييييييييييييييييييية م محي الدين


----------



## إسلام علي (22 فبراير 2009)

كل الأعضاء تقريباً بيشتكوا من المشرفين (ما عدا هنا !)
​
ودي جولة من تعبيراتهم عما في داخلهم (هههه مش تعبيراتي أنا !! أحسن أترفد ولا حاجة)






































وكفاية كدة لحسن






يا جماعة لو اتأخرت عليكوا ... تعملوا مظاهرة
​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (22 فبراير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> *انظروا ليس صعبا أن يخرج الحمار!!*​
> 
> 
> *دخل حمار مزرعة رجل*​
> ...


 
جامددددددددددددددددددددددددددة أخ محي


----------



## حسان2 (22 فبراير 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم أبو هادي
> 
> 8- بالنسبة للطريق والاستراحات واماكن محطات الوقود سأرفع لك انشاء الله يوم السبت أو الأحد ملف فيه جدول بأسماء جميع المدن والقرى التي تمر بها والمسافات بينها وما تحتويه من خدمات "فنادق, مطاعم, محطات وقود..."



فيما يلي الملف المطلوب وفيه أسماء المدن والقرى التي تمر فيها والمسافات بالتفصيل والخدمات الموجودة في كل منها, مع الاشارة الى أن هذه المسافات حسب وضع الطرق عندما سافرت أول مرة برا وكانت عام 2001 وربما تجد فروق طفيفة بعد التحسينات التي تمت على الطرق


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (22 فبراير 2009)

bishr قال:


> كل الأعضاء تقريباً بيشتكوا من المشرفين (ما عدا هنا !)​
> 
> ودي جولة من تعبيراتهم عما في داخلهم (هههه مش تعبيراتي أنا !! أحسن أترفد ولا حاجة)​
> 
> ...


 
جامددددددددددددددددددددددددة جدا" جدا" أخ بشر .......ولكن ماهذه الحملات الكثيرة على المشرفيين..........بس ياجماعة لو أستمرينا على هذا الحال, أعتقد أن المشرفيين سوف يحذفون هذا الموضوع من أصلواههههههههههههههههههه ....لأنه المنفذ الوحيد لنا ياجماعة للتنفيييييييييييييييس. :57: :59:


----------



## زاد أحمد (22 فبراير 2009)

​واحد يشتغل في مجال نظم المعلومات رزق بطفلين توأم​ ​ ​ ما ذا تتوقعو ان يسميهم​ ​ انظر الى الصورة اسفل لتعرف​ 



*Someone in the IT industry gave birth to a set of twins.* 
*Guess what they named them?* 
*See Below for Answer….* 
* ** 
*** 
*** 
*** 
*** 
*** 
*** 
*** 
*** 
*** 
*** 
*** 
*** 
*** 
***​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (22 فبراير 2009)

تفسير القران الكريم فقط ضع الماوس على الايه​ 

وستجد التفسير​ 



هذا موقع ممتاز​ 
http://quran.muslim-web.com/sura.htm?aya=002​ 
جزا الله خيراً القائمين عليه خير الجزاء​ 


عند فتح الموقع​ 


يوجد علامة ? عند بداية كل آية، مرر الفأرة لعلامة ? ستجد عدة خيارات للاستفادة​ 


الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ​ 

و يمكنك سماع السور بصوت أي شيخ تحبه !!! ​


----------



## حسان2 (22 فبراير 2009)

*الإيميل الأول:-


لكي تدرك قيمة العشر سنوات .... إسأل زوجين انـفـصلا حديـثاً


لكي تدرك قيمة الأربع سنوات .... إسأل شخص مـتخـرج من الجامعة حديثاً


لكي تدرك قيمة السنة .... إسأل طالب فـشـل في الإختبار النهائي


لكي تدرك قيمة الشهر .... إسأل أم وضعت مولودها قبل موعده


لكي تدرك قيمة الأسبوع .... إسأل محرر في جريدة أسبوعية


لكي تدرك قيمة الساعة .... إسأل عـشاق ينتظرون اللقاء


لكي تدرك قيمة الدقيقة .... إسأل شخص فاته القطار .. الحافلة .. أو الطائرة


لكي تدرك قيمة الثانية ولكي تدري قيمة الجزء من الثانية .... إسأل شخص فاز بميدالية فضية ف الأولومبيات وفي الأغلب يكون الفرق بين الذهبي والفضي أجزاء قليلة من الثانية 


لكي تدرك فيمة الصديق .... إخسر واحد 


لكي تدرك قيمة الأخت .... إسأل شخص ليس لديه أخوات الوقت لا ينتظر أحد وكل لحظة تمتلكها هي ثروة وستغتغلها أكثر إذا شاركت بها شخص غير عادي 


لكي تدرك قيمة الحياة .... إسأل عن إحساس من على فراش الموت 


لكي تدرك قيمة ذكر الله .... مت وأنظر ماذا فقدت من عمرك وأنت غافل 
*​


----------



## Ayman (22 فبراير 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> *الإيميل الأول:-
> 
> 
> لكي تدرك قيمة العشر سنوات .... إسأل زوجين انـفـصلا حديـثاً
> ...





جامدة اخر حاجة...
جزاكم الله خيرا

معليش بمرن (باتدرب) على اللهجة المصري لا انساها :7:


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (22 فبراير 2009)

فكرة حلوة انو كل فترة يصير هيك شي وما بيمنع انو اي واحد حصل معاه موقف طريف يذكره عشان الترويح عن الانفس
وشكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (22 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> السلام عيكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...






bishr قال:


> كل الأعضاء تقريباً بيشتكوا من المشرفين (ما عدا هنا !)
> 
> 
> ودي جولة من تعبيراتهم عما في داخلهم (هههه مش تعبيراتي أنا !! أحسن أترفد ولا حاجة)
> ...


 

معليش أختي م. نوارة ، وأخي م. بشر ... 

هي الصورة هدية لكم ، ولتكونوا عبرة لمن يعتبر هههههههههههههههههه








:68::68::68::68::68::68::68::68:

:60::60::60::60::60:

:78::78::78:​


----------



## Abo Fares (22 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> السلام عيكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...






bishr قال:


> كل الأعضاء تقريباً بيشتكوا من المشرفين (ما عدا هنا !)
> 
> 
> ودي جولة من تعبيراتهم عما في داخلهم (هههه مش تعبيراتي أنا !! أحسن أترفد ولا حاجة)
> ...


 

معليش أختي م. نوارة ، وأخي م. بشر ... 

هي الصورة هدية لكم ، ولتكونوا عبرة لمن يعتبر هههههههههههههههههه








:68::68::68::68::68::68::68::68:

:60::60::60::60::60:

:78::78::78:​


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (22 فبراير 2009)

​
هل تعلم ؟​



​*الماء الموجود داخل ثمرة جوز الهند يصلح للاستخدام كبديل لبلازما الدم *​​*



*​*لا يمكن طي أي ورقة مهما بلغ حجمها لأكثر من 7 طيات *​*




*​*الذين يموتون بسبب الحمير سنوياً أكثر من الذين يموتون في حوادث الطائرات *​​*




*​*أثناء النوم فإن الجسم يحرق سعرات حرارية أكثر من الجلوس أمام التليفزيون *​*

**شجرة البلوط لا تنتج ثمار إلا بعد أن يتعدى عمرها 50 عاماً *​​*



*​​*لبان (ريجلي) هو أول منتج في العالم يوضع عليه رقم كودي *​*Bar Code *​​*




**الملك القلب بأوراق اللعب هو الملك الوحيد الذي ليس لديه شارب *​​*



**
**الخطوط الجوية الأمريكية (أميريكان إيرلاينز) استطاعت أن توفر 40.000 دولار عام 1987 عن طريق الاستغناء عن زيتونة واحدة من كل وجبة سلاط *​​*
* *



**
**كوكب الزهرة هو الكوكب الوحيد الذي يلف في اتجاه عقارب الساعة وسبحان الله ،، هو الكوكب الذي دائماً تشبه به المرأة *​*



*​*التفاح أفضل من القهوة أو أي منبهات تحتوي على الكافيين في التنبيه والتركيز 

**
**






** 
**معظم جزئيات الغبار في منزلك مصنوعة من خلايا جلدك الميتة *​​*




**أول مالك لشركة مارلبورو مات بسبب سرطان الرئة *​​*



*​*والت ديزني (مبتكر شخصية ميكي ماوس) كان يخاف جداً من الفئران *​​*




**اللؤلؤ يذوب في الخل *​​*



*​*تستطيع البقرة أن تصعد السلم ،، ولكنها لا تستطيع أن تنزل *​​*



**
**صوت البطة ليس له صدى ولا أحد يعرف لماذا *​​*



**
**يوصي الأطباء أن تبعد فرشة الأسنان 6 أقدام ( 2 متر ) عن التواليت لتجنب جزئيات الهواء الناتجة عن الطرد ... ومن الأفضل ان تحتفظ بها في غرفتك *​​*



*​*يمكن للسلحفاة أن تتنفس عن طريق مؤخرتها *​​​​​


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (22 فبراير 2009)

المشاركة السابقة لي هي (هل تعلم ) ونسختها وطبعتها بالمشاركة ولا ادري لماذا ظهرت هكذا؟؟؟؟


----------



## Abo Fares (22 فبراير 2009)

خالد أحمد الجمَّال قال:


> المشاركة السابقة لي هي (هل تعلم ) ونسختها وطبعتها بالمشاركة ولا ادري لماذا ظهرت هكذا؟؟؟؟


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم، بارك الله بك.. 

هل تقصد الصور؟؟ أم الكتابة؟؟ 

الكتابة مكتوبة بالخط الأبيض  يمكن مشاهدتها بتعليمها بالفأرة
الصور، يجب رفعها بالطريقة النظامية، أي أن عملية النسخ واللصق لا تفيد بالنسبة للصور

شكراً لك، وتقبل تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (22 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> معليش أختي م. نوارة ، وأخي م. بشر ...
> 
> هي الصورة هدية لكم ، ولتكونوا عبرة لمن يعتبر هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
أخي العزيز أبو الحلول والله ضحكت من كل قلبي على الصورة العلوية وانت تمسك بالأخت نورا والأخ بشر...........يعني حقيقة أجمل مشاركة. :57::57::57:


----------



## نوارة (24 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> معليش أختي م. نوارة ، وأخي م. بشر ...
> 
> هي الصورة هدية لكم ، ولتكونوا عبرة لمن يعتبر هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


[/CENTER]

معليش اخي م. ابو الحلول
هذي هديتي الك



> ابو الحلول - طبعاً مشاهدة جميع بطولات كرة القدم، وفريقي المفضل ألمانيا، واللاعب المفضل زين الدين زيدان


 




















_http://www.dztube.com/dztube/view_video.php?viewkey=751cf3f247855f937b98_

_http://video.aol.com/video-detail/clip-zidane-en-algrie/1536737056_

_http://www.blog-cybermarketing.com/article-3238933.html_​
_م.نوارة :84:_​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (24 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> معليش أختي م. نوارة ، وأخي م. بشر ...
> 
> هي الصورة هدية لكم ، ولتكونوا عبرة لمن يعتبر هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
ضربة معلللللللللللللللللللللللم.


----------



## Abo Fares (24 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> معليش اخي م. ابو الحلول
> هذي هديتي الك
> 
> 
> ...




هيك بدي ياكن يا أعضاء يا مناظيم هههههههههه (j/k)

مشكورة أختي م. نوارة.. بارك الله بك.. 

تقبلي تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## Ayman (26 فبراير 2009)

شو الأخبار شباب...
الويك اند لسة ما بدأت؟

ببدأ انا


----------



## Ayman (26 فبراير 2009)

*الرجل الذي باع التروماي*

الرجل الذي باع التروماي


----------



## حسان2 (26 فبراير 2009)

*

المريض: مشكلتي يا دكتور انه الكل بيتجاهلني
الدكتور: اللي بعده

------------ --------- ------

الطبيب:أسنانك بحاجة إلى تقويم
المريض: هجري و لا ميلادي ؟!!

------------ --------- ----

المريض: يا دكتور أنا بسمع أصوات بس ما بشوف حدا
الدكتور: و إمتى بتسمع هي الأصوات؟
المريض: دايما لما بحكي بالتلفون

------------ --------- ------

سكرتيرة الدكتور: الحق يا دكتور.. المريض اللي طلع من عندك هلا مات عالباب. شو اعمل؟

الدكتور: اقلبي الجثة مشان يبين كأنه مات و هو لسه بدو يدخل لعندي

------------ --------- ------

مريض لدكتور نفسي: ألحقني يا دكتور... انا بشوف الأشياء اللي حتحصل في المستقبل

الدكتور: أي لا... و امتى بدت هالمشكلة معك؟

المريض: الخميس الجاي

------------ --------- -----

المريض حامل علبة فيها حبوب و داخل على الدكتور
المريض: يا دكتور انت وصفتلي هالحبوب مشان صير قوي
الدكتور: صح، شو ما جابو نتيجة؟
المريض: لسه ما بعرف والله، لانه ما فيّ حيل افتح العلبة

------------ --------- ------

الحقني يا دكتور... نظري صاير ضعيف كتير، باين لازمني نظارات
ـ و انا عم قول هيك كمان، انا صحيح لابس روب ابيض بس هاي ملحمة مو عيادة

------------ --------- ----

المريض: طمني يا دكتور.. شو العلاج؟
الدكتور: بنصحك تروح عالبحر الميت و تعمل كم حمام طين
المريض: برأيك هاد شي بفيد؟
الدكتور: لا .. بس هيك بتتعود على الجو تحت الارض

------------ --------- ------


الطبيب النفسي: ... و عندك قرايب؟ أهل؟
المريض: أخ توأم. الناس كانو دايما يخربطو بيننا، و كان كل ما هو يعمل غلطة يتهموني انا فيها.. بس انا انتقمت منه الاسبوع اللي مضى

الطبيب: كيف؟

المريض: انا متت الاسبوع الماضي بس هوه اللي دفنوه!
------------ ---

*​


----------



## إسلام علي (26 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههه
منقول :d
اسمعوا قصتى بقى:
فى رمضان كنت متعود انزل اصلى الفجر فى المسجد مع 3 من اصدقائى
ساكنين معايا فى نفس المنطقة.المهم الموقف ده كان قبل ما يكون فيه موبيلات
فكان اول واحد يصحى منا يروح لاقرب واحد ليه وينادى عليه ويأخذه ويروحوا للبعدهم.
المهم فى اليوم ده نزلت اول واحد ورحت ناديت على اول اتنين
والتالت كان ساكن بعيد نسبيا.
وكان فيه طريقين ممكن نعدى من اى واحد فيهم
الاول كان عبارة عن سلالم لان المنطقة كانت منخفضة
والتانى عبارة عن منحدر صعب النزول.
والمنطقة تحت كانت معروفة انها مليانة كلاب!!!!!!
المهم وقفنا احنا التلاتة على اول السلالم
وبصينا تحت ما لاقيناش غير كلب واحد نايم!!!!!
واحد مننا قال يا جماعة دا كلب واحد مش هيقدر يعمل معانا حاجة
الاول اترددت وبعدين وفقت
الهم نزلنه السلم واول ما عدينا من جنب الكلب لقيته قام وقف وبص علينا جامد و......
عينك ما تشوف الا النور
الكلب قال واحدة هوو بس 
ولقيت الكلاب طلعه من كل حتة !!!!!
من تحت العربيات ومن جوه البيوت ومن فوق الاسطح!!!!
اكتر من 30 كلب !!!!!!!
انا من الرعب اتسمرت فى مكانى(اكتر حاجة بخاف منها فى حياتى الكلاب)
محسيتش غير واصحابى بيشدونى وبنجرى ..هوووو.هوهوه .هوهوهو
ومعرفش _هووو_انا جبت السرعة_هوهوهوهو _ديه كلها منين؟؟!!!!
لقينا واحد بقال_هوهوهوه_ كان فاتح مش عارف ليه لغاية دلوقتى(الحمد لله)هوهوهوه
المهم دخلنا عنده وقفلنا الباب . وفهمنا الراجل الموقف.
المهم اتحبسنا جوا لحد ما الشمس طلعت والراجل صاب المحل كان عاوز يولع فينا!!!!!!
الموقف ده اتكرر تانى يوم بس بطريقة مختلفة
يعنى ازاى.....
ولهذا حديثا اخر.


----------



## إسلام علي (26 فبراير 2009)

اليوم اللى بعد اليوم ده
قررنا اننا نعدى من المنحدر
وكمان اخذنا معنا طوب عشان ندفع عن نفسينا
ورحنا للمنحدر
ونزلنا منه وبصينا لقينا ايه؟؟؟؟؟
الكلاب كلها متجمعةعند الطريق التانى(السلالم)
وعملين حلقة وفيه كلب واقف فى وسطها
ايوه والله كانوا كد فعلا تقريبا كانوا عملين اجتماع.
المهم الكلب اللى فى الوسط وقف بص جامد علينا
انا طبعا دمى نشف وتوقعت انه هيقول ال (هو)
وهنلاقى كل الكلاب ديه ورانا
لكن الحمد لله الكلب دور وشه ومشى الناحية التانية
عدينا الطريق واول ما دخلنا الشارع
واحد من اصدقائى(منه لله) كان لسه ماسك طوب 
راح حدفه على الكلاب (الله يخرب بيته)
و....هووو
ديه كانت للكلب اللى فى الوسط
وطبعا استنتجتوا الباقى
كل الكلاب كانت ورانا
واتكرر الموقف بتاع امبارح بحذفيره
جرينا ودخلنا عند نفس الراجل 
وبرضوه قفلنا الباب 
الراجل اول ما شفنا
وشه احمر وعنيه طلعت شرار
(فيه ايه ياد انتوا وهوا انتوا كل يوم هترزونا ولا ايه؟
انتوا بتعملوا ايه للكلاب ديه؟)
(يالا ياد انت وهو بره من هنا)
وراح فاتح الباب.....
وكانت غلطة عمره......
واحد من الكلاب كان واقف قدام الباب بالضبط
واول ما الباب اتفتح راح هجم على الراجل!!!!!!!
وشد الراجل بره
رحت انا فورا قافل الباب وراه
هتسألوا فين الراجل هقول معرفش؟؟؟
الراجل قعد يخبط افتحوا افتحوا
راح واحد من اصدقائى كان شجاع شوية فتح الباب وشد الراجل وقفل الباب تانى
الراجل المسكين اخد كام عضه محترمه
وهدومه اتبهدلت .
المهم الراجل قلنا ان فيه تليفون جوه 
جبنا التليفون وراح هوا مكلم واحد من ابنائه
وقله على الموقف.
وبعديها بنص ساعة تقريبا سمعنا صوت عربية بره 
وكمان صوت الكلاب هوهوهو
وبعدين سمعنا صوت رصاص
وبدأ صوت الكلاب يبعد
وبعدين حد خبط على الباب راح واحد مننا فتح 
لاقينا ابن الراجل جه وكان معاه عربية الكلاب
وهى اللى ضربت رصاص على الكلاب
المهم الابن اخذ ابوه على المستشفى 
واحنا طلعنا نجرى على بيوتنا
ومحدش فينا صلى الفجر حاضر اليوم ده.​ 

انا ليه قصص تانى كتير مع الكلاب 
بس كفاية كده المرة ديه.​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا اخ بشر لقد ضحكت من كل قلبي على مواقفك من الكلاب وقد ذكرتني بحادث كنت شاهد عليه ايام الدراسة بسوريا.
فقد كنت اسكن منطقة المهاجرين ( منطقة الجادات) في دمشق وفي احد ليالي الصيف وبعد منتصف الليل وبينا كنت جالس على البلكونه رايت كلبا يمر من امام كلبة ( بضم الكاف وفتح اللام وتعني كوخ للحراسة) فقام احد الحراس بطرد الكلب ورمي علية حجر ،
 فهرب الكلب وما هي الا دقائق الا وكلاب المهاجرين كلها اجتمعت امام البلكونه اكثر من 40 كلب ومعهم الكلب الي انطرد من الحارة ووقفوا ينظروا الى الكلبه(الكوخ) والحرس هربوا الى داخل الكلبه وغلقوا الباب ورفعوا اسلحة الكلانشن كوف وصوت الكلاب هو هو هوا .......هو يزعج كل الحاره 
 ولكن لا يجرؤ اي شخص منهم ان يطرد الكلاب او ينطلق النار خوفا من ان يزعج المعلم . 
والكلاب تتمشى امام الكلبه (الكوخ) والصوت هو هو هو هو يعلوا ةيعلوا وفي رأسهم قول الرجال فيكم يطلع وبقي الكل في بيته او البلكونه والحرس في الكلبه على هذا الحال اكثر من نصف ساعه 
ولم يستطع احد طردهم ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (26 فبراير 2009)

الكمرة الخفية............اسلوب جديد بالمراقبة









مع كل بلكون تحصل على بلكون....... فري







يمنع مرور القطار من هنا


----------



## Abo Fares (26 فبراير 2009)

واحد كل يوم بشوف شحاد جنب بيته وبيعطيه 10 ريال وظل الرجل على هذا الحال لمدة عام كامل 

وفي يوم قام الرجل واعطى الشحاد 7 ريال فاستغرب الشحاد وقال يلا 7 ريال احسن من بلاش !


وبعد شهر صار يعطي الرجل الشحاد 5 ريال فقط ايضا استغرب الشحاد وما قدر يمسك نفسه وسأل الرجل وقاله انه قعد لمدة سنة كاملة يعطيه 10 ريال وبعدين نقصت وصارت 7 ريال والحين 5 ريال 


ليش؟؟؟​


فقال الرجل : في الأول كانوا أولادي صغار وكان الحال ميسور والحين بنتي الكبيرة دخلت الجامعة ومصاريف الجامعة كثيرة وما أقدر عليها


وبعد سنة دخل ولدي الثاني الجامعة وطبعا زادت المصاريف 


فسأله الشحاد : وكم عدد اولادك كلهم؟


قال الرجل :أربعة 




قال الشحاد: ان شاء الله ناوي تدرسهم الأربعةعلى حسابي​


----------



## حسان2 (26 فبراير 2009)




----------



## نوارة (26 فبراير 2009)

اذا حبيتو الترجمة ابعتهالكم..

م. نوارة :84:​


----------



## إسلام علي (26 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا اخ بشر لقد ضحكت من كل قلبي على مواقفك من الكلاب وقد ذكرتني بحادث كنت شاهد عليه ايام الدراسة بسوريا.
> فقد كنت اسكن منطقة المهاجرين ( منطقة الجادات) في دمشق وفي احد ليالي الصيف وبعد منتصف الليل وبينا كنت جالس على البلكونه رايت كلبا يمر من امام كلبة ( بضم الكاف وفتح اللام وتعني كوخ للحراسة) فقام احد الحراس بطرد الكلب ورمي علية حجر ،
> فهرب الكلب وما هي الا دقائق الا وكلاب المهاجرين كلها اجتمعت امام البلكونه اكثر من 40 كلب ومعهم الكلب الي انطرد من الحارة ووقفوا ينظروا الى الكلبه(الكوخ) والحرس هربوا الى داخل الكلبه وغلقوا الباب ورفعوا اسلحة الكلانشن كوف وصوت الكلاب هو هو هوا .......هو يزعج كل الحاره
> ...


هههههههههه ممتازه م رزق
ساعات أشعر إن الحيوانات دي لها تكتيك و ربما إستراتيجية !!

موقف آخر حصل لي
بعد الفجر كنت أخرج مع أصدقاء لي للجري في Track الإستاد صباحاً
وفي الطريق المختصر ـ كما قالوا لي ـ وبعد مسافة قيل لي إنتبه هناك كلب خطير فلا تـُزعجه 
أنا أصلاً عندي فوبيا من الكلاب البلدي (هههههههه) فما بالك بالكلب الــ (خطير) ؟!
المهم إلتقمت حجر لعلي أذب به عن نفسي
ولكن و بدون مقدمات بمجرد وصولنا لمنزل قابع في الطريق وبعيداً عن المناطق المأهولة حتى فوجئت بديناصو...عفواً كــــــــــــــلب يخرج في شجاعة الأسد من تحت سيارة صاحب البيت المركونة وكان من الحجم العائلي (!!) يعني من نظره ضعيف يحسبه حصان !! يا ليت على كده وبس
كانت أنيابه تقطر هذا السائل المخيف بشده
وأكثر ما أفزعني هو ردة فعل الكلب لما رآنا (ما بيهزرش أبداً !!) 
وإقترب منا بكل جرأة و هجومية ولمسافة قريبة جداً
وأنا في هذا الجزء من الثانية (وقبل أن أُدرك الحقيقة الأليمة هههههه) كنت قد رفعت يدي تخويفاً له بالحجر الذي أحمل !!
ولكن وبعد جزء من الثانية كما قلت أدركت إني (أبله) فسقط الحجر من يدي بعد نوبة تصلب في المكان و جحوظ للعينين !! ويدي بقت مرفوعة كما هي !! وطبعاً الكلب عند قدرة على شم رائحة الخوف بل و تزعجه جداً فأشتد تغيظه !! وأنا طبعاً كدت أ.......ولا بلاش إحراج هههههههه:7:
المهم كان معي صديق قلبه قوي فقال لي مر بهدوء ولا تخف
وما كان لي خيار !! وعدت على خير !!
لكن عند الرجوع فضلت الدوران عدة كيلومترات لكي لا أمر على الديناصو.......عفواً الكلب !! 
وأصدقائي في منتهى الضحك هههههههههه :18:
آسف على الإطالة


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (27 فبراير 2009)

bishr قال:


> ساعات أشعر إن الحيوانات دي لها تكتيك و ربما إستراتيجية !!


 

السلام عليكم ..
وشعورك بمكانه اخي 

مثلاً الفئران لديها ما يسمى بروح الفدائية ، ترسل أحدها ليتذوق أي مادة جديدة يرونها ، وينتظرون إذا لم يمت ، فتنطلق بقية المجموعة لتأكل منها ، وهذه الأمور والسلوكيات مدروسة عند الشركات التي تحضر السموم لمقاومة القوراض وما شابه ....

لذلك الشركات تلجأ أحياناً لاستخدام سموم لا تظهر أثارها إلا بعد عدة ساعات ..

نحن درسناها في دورات أنظمة سلامة الأغذية ، كمهندسين غذائين ، القوراض تسبب مشاكل حقيقة وخصوصاً في صوامع الحبوب ، انا لما شفت الفئران في إحدى الزيارات لصوامع الحبوب ، افتكرتها قطط ، من حجمها الكبير ، مربينها ع الغالي بتاكل كل الحبوب المتساقطة عند التحميل والتفريغ .....


----------



## حسان2 (27 فبراير 2009)

نعـــــــل الملك 

يحكى أن ملكاً كان يحكم دولة واسعة جداً

أراد هذا الملك يوما القيام برحلة برية طويلة

وخلال عودته

وجد أن أقدامه تورمت بسبب المشي في الطرق الوعرة

فأصدر مرسوماً يقضي

بتغطية كل شوارع مدينته بالجلد

ولكن احد مستشاريه أشار عليه برأي أفضل 

وهو عمل قطعة جلد صغيرة تحت قدمي الملك فقط 

فكانت هذه بداية نعل الأحذية





إذا أردت أن تعيش سعيدا في العالم 

فلا تحاول تغيير كل العالم

بل أعمل التغيير في نفسك ومن ثم حاول تغيير العالم بأسره 

​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 فبراير 2009)

*تعيش 60 سنة زواج* *



**المحرر قرر أن يقابل كلا الزوجين على انفراد ليتسم الحديث* *بالموضوعية وعدم تأثير الطرف الآخر عليه** . **

*[font=times new
roman]*و بدأ بالزوج* [/font]*


- **سيدي، هل صحيح أنك أنت و زوجتك عشتما ستين عاماً* *

**في حياة زوجية سعيدة بدون* *أي منغصات ؟* *


- **نعم يا بني* *



- **وايلام يعود الفضل في ذلك* *؟* *

- **يعود ذلك إلى رحلة شهر العسل ، فقد كانت الرحلة إلى أحدى البلدان التي* *تشتهر بجبالها الرائعة* *

**وفي أحد الأيام ، استأجرنا بغلين لنتسلق بهما إحدى* *الجبال حيث كانت تعجز السيارات عن الوصول لتلك المناطق** . *​​*و بعد أن قطعنا شوطاً طويلاً ، توقف البغل الذي تركبه* *زوجتي ورفض أن يتحرك .. غضبت زوجتي وقالت** : **

**هذه الأولى* *! 

**ثم استطاعت أن تقنع البغل بمواصلة الرحلة** . **

**بعد مسافة ، توقف البغل* *الذي تركبه زوجتي مرة أخرى ورفض أن يتحرك .. غضبت زوجتي و صاحت قائلةً**: **

**هذه* *الثانية* *[font=times
new

roman]! 
[/font]**ثم استطاعت أن تقنع البغل بمواصلة الرحلة* *

**بعد* *مسافة أخرى ، وقف البغل الذي تركبه زوجتي و أعلن العصيان كما في المرتين السابقتين* *

**فنزلت زوجتي من على ظهره وقالت بكل هدوء**: **

**وهذه الثالثة* *[font=times new
roman]! 

[/font]**ثم سحبت مسدساً من حقيبتها ، وأطلقت النار على رأس البغل فقتلته* *في الحال**. **

**ثارت ثائرتي ، و انطلقت أوبخها** : **



**لماذا فعلت* *ذلك؟* *

**كيف سنعود أدراجنا الآن؟**

**كيف سندفع ثمن البغل؟**

**انتظرت* *زوجتي حتى توقفت عن الكلام* *

**ونظرت إليّ بهدوء وقالت**: **

** هذه الأول**ى** . . . *​​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 فبراير 2009)

*دخل على زوجته وهي مشغولة بالبيت وناداها** :**
**هو : سعاد**
**هي : نعم**
**هو : تعالي لوسمحتي**
**هي : شو بدك**
**هو : تعالي لقلك**
**هي : ياحبيبي مشغوله عم بكوي ملابسك**
**هو : أتركي الكوي وتعالي**
**هي : حاضر**
**ثواني واجت بلبس روعه ، * *وريحتها اروع وابتسامتها ماليه وجهها**
**هي :اي حبيبي**
**طلع عليها بابتسامه صفرا وقال : تراني تزوجت عليكي** !!**
**قعدت على الكرسي وهي تطلع عليه وقالت بصوت يرتجف : شو قلت ؟**
**هو : قلت تراني تزوجت عليكي ويالله قومي خدي ملابسك وروحي لبيت اهلك **< /span> **بدي سافر انا وزوجتي الثانيه كم يوم وراجع** !!**

**طلعت عليه وحابسه دموعها بعيونها وهي مصدقه ومو مصدقه قلبها * *يرتجف واطرافها ترتعش قالت حرام عليك شو سويتلك بشو زعلتك شومنقصه عليك**


* *وبدون سابق انذار هب في وجهها وقال: قومي وحطي ملابسك في الشنطه * *ويالله عم بستناكي بالسياره لاتتأخري علي**
 .......
**طلع وهي جمدانه و مبققه عيونها دهشه من الخبر وحيره من اسبابه** !!**
**دقايق معدوده وهي تفتح الباب وتركب معه وبصوت يكاد يختنق قالت : لو سمحت ممكن تجيب الشنطه ؟**
**نزل من سيارته واخذ شنطتها وحطها بالمقعد الخلفي ..... شغل السياره وتوجه لبيت اهلها**
**بعد شوي وصلوا لبيت اهلها**
**وقالها تفضلي انزلي** .....**
**فتحت الباب ونزل قبلها واخذ الشنطه واجا من عند بابها ومسك يدها**
**وقال لها حبيبتي تراني ما اتجوزت عليك بس ترا ابوك مات**
**هي بدون شعور قالت** :**
**عنجد حبيبي ... * *الحمد لله*​​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 فبراير 2009)

*كيف بيشوفك الناس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*






​


----------



## نوارة (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ​
يلا كل واحد يقرب الماوس من الارنب ويشوف شايصرى


http://andrius.esu.lt/10/go2.htm​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 فبراير 2009)

*شاب بتتمناه كل فتاة*

*شاب بتتمناه كل فتاة*​​
*كان في شلة شباب* *بنادي الغولف* ​
*كان في موبايل عالطاولة .. يرن يرن يرن* ​
*قام الزلمة حمل الموبايل وشغل السبيكر**..* ​
*وقال: ألو .. ردت* *الزوجة : أهلين عمري هيدا انا* ​
*انت بالنادي صح؟؟* ​
*رد الرجل: اجل اجل* ​
*قالتلو حبيبي انا بالسوق وشفت مالطو جلد بيجنن حبيبي مش غالي بس $1000* ​
*قالها ولا يهمك حبيبتي اشتريه**..* ​
*رجعت قالتلو وحبيبي مرئت على معرض المرسيدس شفت سيارة مرسيدس 2007 بتجنن حقها $150000* ​
*قالها بس.. ولا يهمك حبيبتي اشتريها وتكون فل أوبشن كمان**.* ​
*قالتلو حبيبي والبيت اللي كنا بدنا نشتريه السنة الماضية لقيتو معروض للبيع شو رأيك ناخدو .. معروض ب $550000* ​
*قالها فاوضيهن حبيبتي واذا قبلو ب $540000* ​
*اشتريه دغري**.* ​
*قالتلو اوكي حبيبي يلا بحكي معك بعدين وبخبرك شو صار .. بحبك**.* ​
*الرجال : وانا كمان بحبك. باي روحي**.* ​
*بس سكر الموبايل لقى كل اللي بالنادي عم يتطلعوا فيه مذهولين ومستغربين**.* ​
*قام وسأل بكللللل برائة**::* ​
​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* ​
* 
*يا شباب حدا بيعرف من صاحب هالموبايل*
​


----------



## Abo Fares (28 فبراير 2009)

that's weird .... it really works!!


----------



## anass81 (28 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> that's weird .... It really works!!



حلوة و ملعوبة يا ابو الحلول


----------



## نوارة (28 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> that's weird .... it really works!!


 

*بكفي لعب , nouara*

هههههههههههههههههههههه :59:​


----------



## نوارة (28 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> هيك بدي ياكن يا أعضاء يا مناظيم هههههههههه (j/k)




حاب تعرف المشرفين كيفاه يراقبوا في الاعضاء ؟

ادخل على الرابط 

http://www.sunbelt-software.com/stu/eye.htm

وحرك الفأرة وأنت تعرف

:68: :68: :68: :68: (j/k)



​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (28 فبراير 2009)

حتى تعرف كم حديثه مقيت وممل ادخل الى هذا الرابط واضحك مع (على) بوش

http://www.alwantv.com/play.php?vid=170


----------



## Abo Fares (28 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> حاب تعرف المشرفين كيفاه يراقبوا في الاعضاء ؟
> 
> ادخل على الرابط
> 
> ...


 
ههههههه فعلاً حلوة :5:​


----------



## زاد أحمد (28 فبراير 2009)

*رجل يأدب زوجته بطريقة رائعة*

رجل يأدب زوجته بطريقة رائعة​ ​ ​ (( قصة واقعية )) 


انكشف سر حضور إحدى المدعوات لحفل زفاف وهي ملتفة بعباءتها ووجهها خالٍ من المساحيق وطرف ثوب البيت يتدلى من تحت العباءة بعد أن كانت عودت قريباتها وصديقاتها على أن تتسيد الحفلات بأناقتها وماكياجها الفاخر. 
وتعود القصة في حضور السيدة بهذا الشكل في حفل زفاف أخت صديقتها والذي بررته بأنها مريضة جدا وقد عادت لتوها من المستشفى ولكن رغبة في تأدية الواجب حضرت الحفل بيد أن هذه الحيلة لم تنطل على أحد ممن يعرفها لتيقنهم أن من المستحيل أن تزور أحدا إلا بأفضل إطلالة وأخيرا أفشت حماة السيدة هذا السر الذي سعت وراءه الفضوليات. 

ففي يوم الحفل توجهت الزوجة مع زوجها كالعادة إلى الصالون وقامت بعمل ماكياج وتسريحة بمبلغ 700 ريال ثم لبست فستانها الذي اشترته بما لا يقل عن 2000 ريال والزوج يشاهد استعداداتها للحفل وفي قلبه غصة لأنها لا تتزين له رغم مصارحته لها لأكثر من مناسبة ويبدو أن الزوج اتخذ قرارا بأن لا تذهب الزوجة للحفل وأخبرها أنه سيذهب لجلب عشاء وأنه يريد محادثتها في أمور عديدة لتعود حياتهما الزوجية كما كانت في شهورها الأولى.

ولما عاد بالعشاء صدم بمنظر الزوجة وقد خلعت فستان السهرة ولبست ثوبا واسعا من ثياب الأعمال المنزلية وأزالت الماكياج ووضعت كريما مرطبا وفكت تسريحة شعرها ورفعته بربطة شعر فما كان منه إلا ان حلف لها بأن تقبل حلا من أثنين إما الطلاق وإما ذهابها للحفل بهذا الشكل ورغم دموعها واستحلافها إياه إلا أنه تمسك برأيه مخبرا إياها أنه لم يحرمها من أي مال لتتزين للناس فلماذا بخلت عليه بشكلها لساعة واحدة؟ فما كان من الزوجة إلا الإذعان له وحضورها الحفل لعدة دقائق تعرضت فيها لنظرات محرجة وغريبة وأثارت العديد من الأسئلة وأفشى الزوج بسر هذا التأديب لأمه وأخواته لينفذ صداها إلى آذان الصديقات والأقارب​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

قصة معبرة جداً ...

الزوجة بتستاهل والزوج ذكي ولو كان عضو بالملتقى كنت أرسلت له تقييم فوري 




زاد أحمد قال:


> رجل يأدب زوجته بطريقة رائعة​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anass81 (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

يرجى مشاهدة هذا الفيديو القصير المعبر ,

شفى الله جميع المرضى


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اليوم يوم البيتزا ، كنا قد تناقشنا عن مقادير البيتزا وطريقة عملها على هذا الرابط التالي مشاركة رقم ( 30)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=121974&page=2


وفتحت إيميلي وإذا بهذا الإيميل وهو أيضاً بعنوان :


بيتــــــزا 





*هو:*
*بدي اطلب **بيتزا .**. **بدك **شي؟'*​*

​​**هي: *
*'لا.'*​*

​​**هو**:*
*'اوكي.'*​*

​​**هي**:*
*'و لا قلك ..؟'*​*

​​**هو:*
*'ها .** بدك اطلب لك **كمان**؟'*​*

​​**هي**:مالي عرفانة**.'*​*

​​**هو**:*
*'موعرفانة اذا بدك شي؟'*​*

​​**هي**:**
'لا.'*​*

​​**هو**:*
*'انتي جوعانة؟'*​*

​​**هي**:*
*'يعني .'*​*

​​**هو**:**
'شو يعني يعني...؟'*​*

​​**هي:*
*'يعني معناها مو متأكدة اذا كنت جوعانة او لا.' *​*

​​**هو:*
*'الواحد لما يكون جوعان بيعرف'*​*

​​**هي**:*
*'مهو يمكن جوع بعدين'*​*

​​**هو: *
*'معناها اطلب لك بيتزا.'*​*

​​**هي**:*
*'طيب و اذا ما كنت جوعانه وقتها..؟'*​*

​​**هو**:**
'ما تاكلي.'*​*

​​**هي**:*
*'بس هيك بيكون تبذير' *​*

​​**هو:*
*'طيب . **بتاكل**يها بكرة.'*​*

​​**هي:*
*'و اذا ما كان الي نفس آكل بيتزا بكرة؟'*​*

​​**هو**:*
*'هاي ما بدها نفس .. الواحد بيقدر ياكل البيتزا كل يوم '*​*

​​**هي:**
**'انا لا .**. ما **باكل بيتزا الا لما يكون عندي نفس للبيتزا.'*​*

​​**هو:*
*'معناها بطلب لك شي تاني'*​*

​​**هي:*
*'بس انا ما بدي شي تاني'*​*

​​**هو:**
'يعني بدك بيتزا؟.'*​*

​​**ه**ي:**
**'لا.'*​*

​​**هو**:**
**'يعني ما بدك شي؟.'*​*

​​**ه**ي:*
*'مبلى.'*​*

​​**هو**:*
*'جننتي ... شو بدك؟'*​*

​​**هي**:*
*'اطلب انت لحالك..'*​*

​​**ه**و:**
'اخيرا .. ماشي..'*​*

​​**هي:*
*'بس اطلب بيتزا بالتونا'*​*

​​**هو:**
'بس انا ما بحب التونا.'*​*

​​**هي**:**
**'بس انا بحبها.'*​*

​​**هو**:**
**'هو انا بدي اطلب الي و لا الك...؟!'*​*

​​**هي**:*
*'الك طبعا.'*​*

​​**هو**:*
*'طيب و ليش بالتونا.**..؟'*​*

​​**هي:*
*'يمكن جوع لما يوصل الاكل'*​*

​​**هو:*
*'و شو يعني؟'*​*

​​**هي**:**
**'بالله؟ **شو يع**ني فكرك آكل شي ما بيعجبني؟'*​*

​​**هو: *
*'ليش هو انتي بدك تاكلي؟'*​*

​​**هي**:*
*'ليش لا ؟'*​*

​​**هو**:**
' يا مثبت العقل و الدين .. هلأ انا لازم اطلب بيتزا الي , مشان انتي تاكليها اذا كنتي جوعانه؟؟'*​*

​​**ه**ي:*
*'ايه.'*​*

​​**هو**:**
'و انا شو بدي آكل؟'*​*

​​**هي**: **
**'مهو يمكن ما كون جوعانة...'*​
​*ملاحظة: محكمة الجنايات قررت الافراج عن الزوج المتهم بتهمة 'قتل الزوجة مع سبق الاصرار و الترصد' و تحويل القضية الى 'قتل الزوجة دفاعا عن النفس*​ ​


----------



## زاد أحمد (5 مارس 2009)

*اختبار الولاء في المخابرات


نشرت مؤسسة الاستخبارات الأميركية إعلانا في الجرائد تعلن فيه عن وجود وظيفة
خالية لمخبر سري عالي المستوى.



‏بعد الانتهاء من جميع الاختبارات الاولية، رسى الاختيار على رجلين و امرأة،
فتم استدعاؤهم للإختبار الحاسم و الأخير، الذي سيتقرر بموجبه تعيين واحد من
الثلاثة في الوظيفة


‏جاؤوا بالرجل الأول و قالوا له:


"‏سوف نمتحن ولاءك لنا ، ‏لقد قمنا باختطاف زوجتك و ربطناها بكرسي في داخل هذه
الغرفة المغلقة. ‏نأمرك بالدخول عليها و قتلها الان.
‏معك دقيقة واحدة. ‏هاك مسدسا."


‏أجابهم الرجل:


"‏هذا فظيع! ‏لن أستطيع أن أتابع معكم. ‏أنا منسحب."
فجاؤوا بالرجل الثاني و قالوا له نفس الكلام.
‏فدخل الغرفة، و بعد عدة ثواني خرج باكيا و لم يستطع أن يقتل زوجته. ‏فقالوا
له إن قلبه ضعيف و هو لا يصلح. ‏


فجاؤوا بالمرأة و قالوا لها أنهم خطفوا زوجها و أعطوها مسدسا و طلبوا منها أن
تثبت ولاءها لهم بقتل زوجها.
‏فدخلت الغرفة، فسمع الحاضرون صوت صياح و ضرب و تكسير، و بعدها خرجت المرأة.
‏فقالوا لها، "‏ماذا حدث؟" ‏قالت، " ‏تبين أن المسدس ليس حقيقيا، فاضطررت
لضربه بالكرسي ضربا مبرحا حتى مـــــات*​


----------



## Ayman (5 مارس 2009)

تخيّــل ...


أن تعود إلى منزلك وترى أولادك بهذا المنظر!!!





أن تدرّس الطلاب في هذا الصف !!!





... أن تتشاجر مع صديقك على سطح البناية ثم






أن تكون سائق المركب





!!!! أن تكون أنت المصوّر





..... أن تنظر من نافذة الطائرة فترى







أن تكون راكباً في هذا القطار




أن تكون مكان هذا اللاعب





أن تكون جالساً على هذا الشاطيء





!!!!! أن تكون مكان هالمسكين





وللحقيقة أصعب شي:::

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>.................................
.................................
.................................


بتكون فاتح الكمبيوتر و عم تشتغل بشي ديزاين و مش مسيف من شي 5 ساعات


بيجي أبنك او اخوك بكل براده قلب :


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 مارس 2009)

*إصتبحنا وصبح الملك لله*​


​

​​​*يووه, صاحى متأخر على الشغل زى كل يوم*​​​*

*​*
من خوفه بياكل سنانه *​* 
"ده المدير هيبهدلنى "*​​

​​*داخل على المكتب فرحان وحاطط مكياج بدل البرفان*​*ولا كأن فى حاجة*​​​

​​​*وفجأة, لقيت المدير فى وشى*​​

​​​​​*عملت عبيط*​

​​​​*مسح بكرامتى ال لاند, صعبت عليا نفسى*​

​​*
**المشكلة ان ورايا شغل بالهبل*​

​​​*مبقتش طايق الشغل*​​

​​​​*أنا لازم أنتقم من المدير*​​

​​*ودى أخرة اللى يفكر يعمل زيى*​

​​​*أخيرا هروح البيت, أنا مش شايف قدامى*​*

*​​​*جعــــــــــــان*​​*

* ​​*الدش اللذيـــــذ*​

​​​​​*ولازم ألحق أنام علشان, علشان استعد لشقيان يوم جديد*​​

​​*
**وهكذا دورة الحياة تستمر مع يوميات طفل شقيــــــان جدااااا*​


----------



## سنا الأمل (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم :
اخي ابو الحلول موضوع ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز ورائععع 
وخارج عن المعقول وجمييل .
ولي عودة له


----------



## سنا الأمل (5 مارس 2009)

*كان فى لص يسرق محافظ الناس** 

**وحقائب* *النساء وهكذا يعيش** 

**ولكن المشكله ان الشرطه بدأت تعرفه فاى سرقه فى منطقته** 

**تقبض عليه الشرطه سواء كان هو السارق ام لا ويضرب ويتبهدل** 

**فقرر ترك* *بلده لانه لم يعد له عيش هناك** 

**وقرر السفر الى امريكا ولجأ الى احد اصدقائه* *وزور له فيزا** 

**وسافر هناك وجلس اول يوم يراقب الناس اين يضعون محافظهم** 

**لانه جديد فى البلد ويجب ان يتروا** 

**وبعد ثلاث ايام من مراقبه الناس** 

**سرق اول محفظه وفورا قبض عليه رجل وسيم يرتدى لبس فاخر** 

**وهنا اللص* *المسافر كاد ان يقف قلبه** 

**واخذ يتسامح من الرجل ويقول انا لم اكن اقصد ان* *اسرق** 

**وكان فى باله ان من قبض عليه من رجال الشرطه** 

**ولكن الرجل* *الامريكى قال له لا تخف انا لص مثلك وكنت اراقبك** 

**واريدك ان تعمل معى** 

**ففرح اللص المسافر وقال انا مستعد** 

**وبدء الامريكى يدربه وكان يضع له* *المال ليختبره ولكن المسافر لم يخن** 

**صديقه الجديد** 

**وبعد سته اشهر من* *التدريب وبعد ان وثق الامريكى بالمسافر** 

**قال له اليوم سننفذ اول عمليه** 

**واعطى المسافر لبس فاخر وذهبوا لينفذوا العمل** 

**ودخلوا قصر بمفتاح قد* *احضره الامريكى** 

**ودخلوا للغرفه اللتى بها الخزينه** 

**وفتشوها ووجدوا* *الخزنه وفتحها الامريكى بدون كسر** 

**واخرج المال وجلس على الكرسى** 

**وقال* *للمسافر احضر لنا ورق اللعب** 

**واندهش المسافر وقال لنهرب الان ونلعب فى بيتنا* *ولكن الامريكى نهره** 

**وقال انا القائد افعل كما اقول لك** 

**وفعلا احضر* *ورق اللعب وبدئوا يلعبون** 

**ولكن الامريكى قال له افتح المسجل بصوت مرتفع** 

**واحضر لنا الخمر ووثلاث كؤوس** 

**وفعلا فتح المسجل ورفع صوته واحضر* *الخمر والكؤوس الثلاثه** 

**ولكنه كان غير مقتنع وقد تاكد انهم سيقبض عليهم لا* *محاله** 

**واثناء تفكير المسافر حضر صاحب القصر وبيده مسدس** 

**وقال ماذا* *تفعلون يا لصوص** 

**لكن الامريكى لم يكترث وقال للمسافر اكمل اللعب ولا تابه له** 

**وفعلا اكملا اللعب ولكن صاحب القصر اتصل فى الشرطه** 

**وحضرت الشرطه** 

**فقال لهم صاحب القصر هؤلاء لصوص سرقوا الخزنه وهذى هي الاموال** 

**اللتى سرقوها امامهم** 

**فقال الامريكى للشرطه** 

**هذا الرجل يكذب* *لقد دعانا هنا لنعلب معه وقد لعبنا فعلا وفزنا عليه** 

**ولما خسر امواله اخرج* *مسدسه** 

**وقال اما تعطونى مالى واما اتصل فى الشرطه واقول انكم لصوص** 

**فنظر الضابط ووجد الكؤوس الثلاثه والمال موضوع على الطاوله** 

**والموسيقى وهم يلعبون غير مكترثين** 

**فحس ان صاحب القصر يكذب فقال له* *الضابط** 

**انت تلعب ولما تخسر تتصل بنا** 

**ان عدتها مره اخرى ارميك فى* *السجن واراد ان يغادر الضابط ولكن** 

**الامريكى استوقفه** 

**وقال له يا* *سيدى ان خرجت وتركتنا قد يقتلنا** 

**فاخرجهم الضابط معه واصبح المال لهم بشهاده* *الشرطه*


----------



## سنا الأمل (5 مارس 2009)




----------



## سنا الأمل (5 مارس 2009)

وهذه ايضا


----------



## سنا الأمل (5 مارس 2009)

وهذه ما احد يطبقها


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مارس 2009)

سنا الأمل قال:


> وهذه ما احد يطبقها


 
ههههههههههه مشاركات جميلة أختي، شكراً لك.. 

بالمناسبة، هذه الصورة ذكرتني بواحد :7: هههههه 
​


----------



## حسان2 (5 مارس 2009)

*برج جديد في دبي*


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مارس 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> ​





هههههههههه لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم..​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (5 مارس 2009)

فعلاً معبرة عن واقع ما بعد الأزمة المالية 
ولازال المسلسل مستمراً 
شكراً أستاذنا الكريم م . حسان


----------



## زاد أحمد (6 مارس 2009)

في عائله عربية

راحوا لأمريكا

وهم باللغه الانجليزيه (عدم)

ويبون يوقفون تاكسي

قالوا تكسيشن وقف التاكسي وركبوا معاه

وقالوا للسواق ودنا لمطعميشن ناكل رزيشن ودجاجيشن

وداهم للمطعم واكلوا وخلصوا ورجعوا للتاكسي

وقالوا له ودنا للفندقيشن

وداهم للفندق

قال ابوهم من يقول ان اللغه الانجلزيه صعبه ؟​ والله انها سهله واكثر.

قال السواق:

7
7
7

*والله لو إني ماني عربييشن كان أكلتو تبنيشن



! 

منقول من بريدي

*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 مارس 2009)

حسان2 قال:


>


جامده جداااااااااااااااااا يا باشمهندس حسان - و كما يبدو واضحا في الصورة انه ارتفاع البرج الجديد اكبر من ارتفاع برج دبي - وده دليل علي حجم الكارثه وفعلا الموضوع غريب جدا ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 مارس 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> في عائله عربية
> 
> راحوا لأمريكا​
> وهم باللغه الانجليزيه (عدم)​
> ...


 
جامده جداشن يا باشمهندس زاد هههههههههههههههههههههه تستاهل عليها تقييميشن


----------



## زاد أحمد (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي mohy_y2003 على الرد الجميل و"التقيميشن" ههههههههههههه

افتح الملف الموجود فى المرفقات واضغط
play 
واستمع الى مليون شكرا مني اليك والى كل مهنديسنا الاحباء​


----------



## anass81 (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذا تقرير جميل عن اول عيادة اسلامية خيرية تؤسس في امريكا , سبحان الله , أسسها طلاب مسلمون بدؤوا من تحت الصفر وقاموا بتأسيس العيادة في افقر احياء لوس انجيليس , في حي يسكنه غالبية من السود وتجار المخدرات , واستطاعوا تحويل هذه العيادة والحي المجاور لها , الى بيئة نظيفة ومجتمع مسالم 
الى درجة ان احدى اعضاء البرلمان الامريكي قالت " اذا اردتم ان تعرفوا حقيقة الاسلام , فعليكم بزيارة AlUmma clinic

وبالمناسبة , عدد المرضى الذين تستقبلهم هذه العيادة يفوق ال 16000 , وفقط 2 % منهم من المسلمين
وأغلب المرضى هم من الذين لا يملكون ضمان صحي , وبالتالي لا يستطيعون الدخول الى مشافي الدولة

أترككم مع هذا الروابط (سبحان الله , هذه التقارير تجعلك فخورا بالانتماء لهذا الدين)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7AXl4kvbOI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d0U54gZcMM&feature=related

جزاهم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود , وهو من افضل الطرق للدعوة الى الله

لا تنسوهم من دعائك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هذا تقرير جميل عن اول عيادة اسلامية خيرية تؤسس في امريكا , سبحان الله , أسسها طلاب مسلمون بدؤوا من تحت الصفر وقاموا بتأسيس العيادة في افقر احياء لوس انجيليس , في حي يسكنه غالبية من السود وتجار المخدرات , واستطاعوا تحويل هذه العيادة والحي المجاور لها , الى بيئة نظيفة ومجتمع مسالم
> الى درجة ان احدى اعضاء البرلمان الامريكي قالت " اذا اردتم ان تعرفوا حقيقة الاسلام , فعليكم بزيارة alumma clinic
> ...


شكرا لك على طرحك للموضوع, غير انني تمنيت ان يكون هذا في دولة عربية او اسلامية, فحسب ما رايت فان اغلب الذين يقومون بمساعدتهم هم من غير المسلمين, اتعتقد انهم سيقدرون ذلك نساعدهم ليقتولونا غدا, انتم تحاولون جاهدين لاعطاء صورة مشرفة للمسلمين يؤسفنني ان اقول لك انه لن يجدي نفعا فالكل يعرف من المجرمين ولكن رغم ذلك يؤيدونهم ويباركون اعمالهم الاجرامية, انا شخصيا لا ابارك اعمال كهذه في دولة كامريكا او اوروبا ويبقى هذا رئي الشخصي


----------



## anass81 (7 مارس 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شكرا لك على طرحك للموضوع, غير انني تمنيت ان يكون هذا في دولة عربية او اسلامية, فحسب ما رايت فان اغلب الذين يقومون بمساعدتهم هم من غير المسلمين, اتعتقد انهم سيقدرون ذلك نساعدهم ليقتولونا غدا, انتم تحاولون جاهدين لاعطاء صورة مشرفة للمسلمين يؤسفنني ان اقول لك انه لن يجدي نفعا فالكل يعرف من المجرمين ولكن رغم ذلك يؤيدونهم ويباركون اعمالهم الاجرامية, انا شخصيا لا ابارك اعمال كهذه في دولة كامريكا او اوروبا ويبقى هذا رئي الشخصي



السلام عليكم

اختي الكريمة , أقدر لك رأيك ومشاعرك الغاضبة على امريكا ,ولكنني أردت ان الفت نظرك الى عدة نقاط هامة

1-ليس هناك شيء في ديننا يمنعنا من مساعدة الغير الذين لا يقاتلوننا او يخرجوننا من ديارنا ,
"*لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين و لم يخرجوكم من دياركم ان تبروهم و تقسطوا اليهم ان الله يحب المقسطين"
*قد تقولين ان امريكا هي الشيطان الاكبر وهي سبب هذه المصائب في العالم , نعم , ولكننا يجب ان نميز بين الحكومة و بين الشعب(التعميم من العمى) , وكما شاهدت , فإن المنتفعين من هذه العيادة هم من النساء والاطفال الفقراء وليسوا من الجنود , وهم يعيشون مسالمين مع المسلمين في تلك المنطقة

2-ان تغيير سياسة الدولة هنا لا يتم في يوم وليلة , واذا اردت تغيير سياسة امريكا في العالم فعليك ان تكوني في مركز قوة وصنع قرار في هذا النظام , وهذا لا يتحقق بالانطواء على الذات وعدم الاحتكاك بالمجتمع حولنا, وما قام به هؤلاء الاطباء هو خطوة اولى نحو اظهار صورة صحيحة عن المسلمين بعد الصور المشوهة التي تنقلها وسائل الاعلام عنا , ومن ثم الوصول الى كسب الرأي العام , وهذا ما رأيته من تخصيص عضو في البرلمان الامريكي لجانب كبير من مداخلتها للحديث عن هذه العيادة وما قدمته من خدمات للمجتمع.وبعد ذلك تبدأ الخطوات العملية لمقاومة ما تبثه وسائل الاعلام الصهيونية من معلومات خاطئة عما يحدث في منطقتنا العربية
ولا احد يستطيع القول انه لن يجدي نفعا , لان الله عز و جل امرنا بالعمل , وهو الذي يتولى التوفيق 

3-اعلمي اختي الكريمة ان الكثير ممن يدخلون في الاسلام في امريكا , يدخلونه بسبب احتكاكهم بالمسلمين ورؤيتهم لحسن تعاملهم مع الاخرين وحبهم لمساعدة الناس جميعا على اختلاف دياناتهم وهذا كله يندرج ضمن الدعوة الى الله . وهؤلاء الناس يشكلون قوة ودفعا كبيرا للمسلمين في امريكا

4-كما ان الاطباء المسلمين في الخارج لم يبخلوا على بلدهم , فهناك على سبيل المثال جمعية الاطباء السوريين الامريكيين التي تقوم سنويا بعمل عمليات مجانية للمرضى الفقراء في سوريا وكافة المعدات والادوية هي على التكلفة الشخصية لهؤلاء الاطباء , كما انهم يقومون بتجهيز مشافي كاملة على نفقتهم ويقومون برعاية الاطباء السوريين الذين يريدون اكمال اختصاصهم في الخارج شرط ان يعودوا ويخدموا بلدهم

وفي النهاية , لكل شخص رسالة في الحياة يؤديها , والله هو الذي يحرك البشر وينقل الناس من مكان لاخر لتأدية هذه الرسالة 

"والله هو العليم الحكيم"


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (7 مارس 2009)

*هكذا تنام القطط*

































مقول 
متديات المصراوي


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (7 مارس 2009)

حديقـــــــة ...


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (8 مارس 2009)

المرأة​ 
_بندقية .. إن أجدت الإمساك بها ملكت عالمك وإن فقدتالسيطرة عليها ..... أرسلت رصاصها إلى قلبك .._
_************ *****_
_الابتسامة_​ 
_انحناءة بسيطة تستقيم بهاأمور كثيرة_
_************ *****_
_الحرية_​ 
_استقلال تحميه القوى .._
_************ *****_
_الفيلسوف_​ 
_رجل أحمق يعاني كل حياته ليُذكر بعد الموت.._
_************ *****_
_المتفائل_​ 
_رجل يسقط منأعلى برج ويقول في منتصف الطريق أنا لم أصب بعد .._
_************ *****_
_المتشائم_​ 
_شخص يرى أن التاء حرف في كلمة الموت دون أنيربطها لتكون آخر حرف_
_من كلمه حياة .._
_************ *****_
_الخ .. _​ 
_علامة توحي للآخرين بأنك تعرف ما قلت .._
_************ *****_
_الخبرة_​ 
_هي عدد من الأخطاء التي ارتكبتها في حياتك السابقة.._
_************ *****_
_الدبلوماسي_​ 
_شخص يطلب منك الذهاب إلى الجحيمبطريقة تجعلك تستعجل تلك الرحلة .._
_************ *****_
_المجرم_​ 
_شخص كغيره تم القبض عليه متلبساً.._
_************ *****_
_المدير_​ 
_رجل يأتيمتأخراً عندما تكون باكراً ويأتي باكراً عندما تكون متأخراً .._
_************ *****_
_السياسي_​ 
_رجل يهز يدك قبل الانتخابات .. ويهز بدنك بعدها .._
_************ *****_
_الحياة_​ 
_فترة شقاء بين الولادة والموت .._
_************ *****_
_الوداع_​ 
_حفل تأبين لعلاقة ماتت .. ولم يمت أصحابها بعد.._
_************ *****_
_السفر_​ 
_هواية عظيمه لهافوائد .. إلا إذا كان السفر للعالم الآخر .._
_************ *****_
_التاريخ_​ 
_مجموعه من الأكاذيب ما كان يمكن أن يكون لها وجودلو كان الموتى يتكلمون .._
_************ *****_
_المقابر_​ 
_مساكن يقطنها فريق من الناس .. كانوا يعتقدون أن العالم يبدو بدونهم ناقصاً.._
_************ *****_​ 
_الحب_​ 
_مرض يبدأبالتنهدات .. وينتهي بالتثاؤب .._
_************ *****_
_الإنسـان_​ 
_كائن ترابي .. من التراب خرج .. وعلى التراب عاش.. ومع التراب تعامل .. _
_والى التراب يعود .._
_************ *****_
_السعادة_​ 
_ينبوع يتمنى الجميع أن يصلوا إليه .. وهم لايعرفون أنه تحت أقدامهم .._
_************ *****_
_الناس_​ 
_معادن تصدأ بالملل .. وتتمدد بالأمل .. وتنكمش بالألم .._​


----------



## ايكوسان (8 مارس 2009)

*أحلى صورة لأحلى مشرفين*

السلام عليكم ..
كيفكن يا جماعة ..أكيد اشتقتولي:d
الصورة المرفقة اهداء للمشرف الجديد والغالي أنس:84: ولمشرفنا العزيز أبو الحلول ..


----------



## Abo Fares (8 مارس 2009)

ايكوسان قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> كيفكن يا جماعة ..أكيد اشتقتولي:d
> الصورة المرفقة اهداء للمشرف الجديد والغالي أنس:84: ولمشرفنا العزيز أبو الحلول ..


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أكيد اشتقنالك، وَلَو  

هدية لطيفة ومقبولة، شكراً جزيلاً لك.. كما أنها هدية غير مخالفة لشروط الملتقى كهدية كل من بشر ونوارة :d

تقبل تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## anass81 (8 مارس 2009)

ايكوسان قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> كيفكن يا جماعة ..أكيد اشتقتولي:d
> الصورة المرفقة اهداء للمشرف الجديد والغالي أنس:84: ولمشرفنا العزيز أبو الحلول ..



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اكيد اشتقنالك اخي العزيز , بارك الله فيك ووفقك في دراستك

مشكور على هذه الهديةالحلوة


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (8 مارس 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> _************ *****_
> _الإنسـان_​
> _كائن ترابي .. من التراب خرج .. وعلى التراب عاش.. ومع التراب تعامل .. _
> _والى التراب يعود .._
> _************ *****_​


 
وهذه أخي مصطفى تتناسب مع لقبي تماماً 

إنسانة من تراب



شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (8 مارس 2009)

*من إفريقيا*

إليكم بعض الصور عن البناء البسيط في إحدى الدول الإفريقية التنفيذ بالهوردي سماكة البلاطة بالكامل 20 سم






وهذه هي بلوكات الهوردي


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (8 مارس 2009)

ممكن حدا يقللي ليش عمتطلع الصور كبيرة كل هالقد......أو عطونا رابط موقع رفع صور مناسب

تقبلو تحيتي


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (9 مارس 2009)

من قصائد الراحل نزار قبــــــــاني​قالت لهُ...​أتحبني وأنا ضريرة ...​وفي الدُّنيا بناتُ كثيرة ...​الحلوةُ و الجميلةُ و المثيرة...​ما أنت إلا بمجنون...​أو مشفقٌ على عمياء العيون...​قالَ ...​بل أنا عاشقٌ يا حلوتي ...​ولا أتمنى من دنيتي ...​إلا أن تصيري زوجتي ...​وقد رزقني الله المال ...​وما أظنُّ الشفاء مٌحال ...​قالت ...​إن أعدتّ إليّ بصري ...​سأرضى بكَ يا قدري ...​وسأقضي معك عمري ...​لكن ...​من يعطيني عينيه ...​وأيُّ ليلِ يبقى لديه ...​وفي يومٍ جاءها مُسرِعا...​أبشري قد وجدّتُ المُتبرِّعا...​وستبصرين ما خلق اللهُ وأبدعا...​وستوفين بوعدكِ لي ...​وتكونين زوجةً لي ...​ويوم فتحت أعيُنها ...​كان واقفاَ يمسُك يدها ...​رأتهُ ...​فدوت صرختُها ...​أأنت أيضاً أعمى؟...!!​وبكت حظها الشُؤمَ ...​لا تحزني يا حبيبتي ...​ستكونين عيوني و دليلتي...​فمتى تصيرين زوجتي ...​قالت ...​أأنا أتزوّجُ ضريرا...​وقد أصبحتُ اليومَ بصيرا ...​فبكى...​وقال سامحيني ...​من أنا لتتزوّجيني ...​ولكن ...​قبل أن تترُكيني ...​أريدُ منكِ أن تعديني...​أن تعتني جيداً بعيوني ...
​


----------



## anass81 (9 مارس 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> من قصائد الراحل نزار قبــــــــاني
> 
> .
> ​



مشكور على هذه القصيدة الرائعة يا أخ مصطفى


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (9 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> مشكور على هذه القصيدة الرائعة يا أخ مصطفى


 
ولك مني هذه الكلمات هدية يامشرفنا الغالي​ 

*أجمل دمعة*​

*أجمل دمعة**لحظة فراقك المعصية*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة التوبة بعد المعصية*​ 
*أجمل دمعة**لحظة رفضك أصدقاء السوء*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة الأخذ بيد صاحبك*​

*أجمل دمعة لحظة سجودك*​​

*لله الواحد**القهار*​​

*أجمل دمعة لحظة ركوعك*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة الدعاء بخشوع*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة إستجابة الدعاء*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة تفريج كربة الناس*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة عمل الخير*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة مواساة الغير*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة مسح رأس اليتيم*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة سماع خبر سار*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة لقاء الأهل بعدفراق*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة رؤية الكعبة*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة سلامك علىالرسول*
*صلى الله عليه وسلم*​ 
*أجمل دمعة في جوف الصلاة*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة رضا والديك*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة شفاء والديك*​ 
*أجمل دمعة لحظة صيامك بحق*​ 

*وأعظم وأجمل دمعة لحظة فوزك بالجنة*​ 

*أرجوا من الله ان تكون دموعنا شفاعة لنا يوم القيامة*
*ونكون ممن يظلهم الله تحت عرشه*
*ومن الذين بكت اعينهم من خشية الله*​​


----------



## anass81 (9 مارس 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> ولك مني هذه الكلمات هدية يامشرفنا الغالي​



بارك الله فيك على هذه الهدية , ذكرتني بحديث نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم :

"عينان لا تمسهما النار ، عين بكت من خشية الله ، وعين باتت تحرس في سبيل الله ".

واضيف على ما تفضلت به وذكرته ,
اجمل دمعة هي دمعة فرح تذرفها عندما ترى رجلا يدخل في دين الله لتوه وينطق الشهادة

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (9 مارس 2009)

واضيف على ما تفضلت به وذكرته ,
اجمل دمعة هي دمعة فرح تذرفها عندما ترى رجلا يدخل في دين الله لتوه وينطق الشهادة

جزاك الله خيرا[/quote]

أجمل عبارة ولكن لم يصادفني هذا الموقف. ربما لأننا في بلد مسلم.....والله أعلم​


----------



## شاهد بدر (9 مارس 2009)

#yiv1676469747 #yiv618722610 #yiv1769558831 #yiv1968048359 #yiv1416216422 .ExternalClass .EC_hmmessage P{padding:0px;}#yiv1676469747 #yiv618722610 #yiv1769558831 #yiv1968048359 #yiv1416216422 .ExternalClass body.EC_hmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Verdana;}
















>









>










>


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 مارس 2009)

[quote=فاطمةالمهاجرة;1005092]شكرا لك على طرحك للموضوع, غير انني تمنيت ان يكون هذا في دولة عربية او اسلامية, فحسب ما رايت فان اغلب الذين يقومون بمساعدتهم هم من غير المسلمين, اتعتقد انهم سيقدرون ذلك نساعدهم ليقتولونا غدا, انتم تحاولون جاهدين لاعطاء صورة مشرفة للمسلمين يؤسفنني ان اقول لك انه لن يجدي نفعا فالكل يعرف من المجرمين ولكن رغم ذلك يؤيدونهم ويباركون اعمالهم الاجرامية, _انا شخصيا لا ابارك اعمال كهذه في دولة كامريكا او اوروبا ويبقى هذا رئي الشخصي_ [/quote]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اسمحي لي يا اخت فاطمه اختلف معاكي في وجهة نظرك في الموضوع ده . لان كل شئ جميل وفيه نفع للناس فان الاسلام يتبناه وكذلك كل شئ قبيح ويضر الناس فان الاسلام تبرأ منه ويرفضه - حتي اقامة الحدود فيها نفع للناس وردع عن ارتكاب الجرائم التي تضر المجتمع ككل وتنشر الفساد والظلم وعدم الامان 
وربنا سبحانه وتعالي يقــول في كتابه العزيز ( لا خير في كثير من نجواهم الا من أمر بصدقة او معروف او اصلاح بين الناس ومن يفعل ذلك ابتغاء مرضات الله فسوف نؤتيه اجراً عظيما ) صدق الله العظيم - الآيه 114 سورة النساء
وكلمة اصلاح بين الناس تعني كل الناس المؤمن وغير المؤمن - والاصلاح تعني كل ما يمس جوانب الحياه - والاخ انس ذكر في كلامه قبل ذلك ان تلك الامور ادت الي ان يعتنق بعض هؤلاء الفقراء الاسلام بسبب تلك المواقف النبيله 

واحنا مطالبين بقتال من يقاتلنا والا نعتدي علي احد - خاصة ان الاسلام متربص به وهناك من يقوم بتشويه صورته فيجب علينا ان نظهر الوجه الصحيح للدين 
يعني لو ان هناك شقيقين احدهما يعتدي علينا والاخر لايفعل ذلك فنحن مطالبين بقتال من يقاتلنا فقط .اما الآخر فلا نفعل ذلك معه ( لانه لاتزر وازرة وزر اخري ) كما قال ربنا سبحانه وتعالي 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكراً

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_
​


----------



## شاهد بدر (9 مارس 2009)

*كيف يراك كل من حولك*

#yiv2147112395 #yiv618722610 #yiv1769558831 #yiv1968048359 #yiv1416216422 .ExternalClass .EC_hmmessage P{padding:0px;}#yiv2147112395 #yiv618722610 #yiv1769558831 #yiv1968048359 #yiv1416216422 .ExternalClass body.EC_hmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Verdana;}
















>









>










>


----------



## ياسر لاشين (9 مارس 2009)

موضوع أكثر من راااااااااااائع ويستحق 5 نجوم


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

اول : شي ممنوع دخول اللي يدمعون بسرعة (( الرومنسيين )) ...​ 
ثاني : الصور جداا جداا جداا جداا جداا مؤثرة ...​ 
وهذه الصور .......​ 









​ 







​ 







​ 



والطلب كااااااان
v
v
v
v
v
v
v​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

*إلى طلاب الجامعات*



نظر الاستاذ في عيون المحدقين به ثم قال:



اعلموا يا أبنائي ان مذاهب فقهاء الجامعة
في وضع الاسئلة كثيرة وان اشهرها سبعة، فثمة​




المذهب التصفيري



وهو يركز على ان لا ينال الطالب اكثر من
صفر في الامتحان..​



المذهب التشبيحي




على الطلاب .. ويثبت هذا المذهب ان الدكتور

فهمان وانه يستطيع ان يضع اسئلة صعبة ..




المذهب التعليمي



​



وهو المذهب الذي يتذكر فيه الدكتور جميع
الامور التي نسي ان يشرحها خلال المحاضرة ثم
يضعها على شكل اسئلة تعليمية، يتعلمها الطلاب​

خلال الامتحان.. وهو اكثر المذاهب المتبعة







المذهب التشكيكي​



وهو المذهب الذي يجعل الطالب يشك في ورقة
الامتحان التي بين يديه انها لمادة اخرى من​

كلية اخرى وصلت اليه بالخطأ..








المذهب الرياضي
وهو يركز على تنمية لياقة الطالب فيبدأ
الامتحان ويبدأ معه الطلاب بالركض بأقصى سرعة
لإجابة أكبر عدد ممكن من الاسئلة وينتهي
الوقت والطلاب يتصببون عرقا دون ان يقطعوا
نصف المسافة في الامتحان..


المذهب التخطيطي​



وهو مذهب فني جمالي يركز على تحسين خطوط
الطلاب وقدراتهم الكتابية عن طريق وضع اسئلة
تكون اجوبتها جريدة فأكثر .. وأخيرا​



المذهب الابهاري


وهو يهدف الى إبهار الطلاب وجعلهم يذهلون
من سعة بحر العلم وكم فيه من دقائق المعلومات
التي لم يسمعوا بها قط.....................
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
ترقبوا المذهب التحبيطي قريبا في الاسواق
________________________________​



الملحق:
نوطة المذاهب الترسيبية :​


المذهب الغباشي​



تنظر إلى ورقة الامتحان فلا تعد ترى
بعينيك سوى غباش .. غباش .. غباش ..

​



المذهب التشابهي الجداري​



أسئلة متشابهة تجعلك تخبط دماغك بالحيط
ريّح بالك ولا تعذب نفسك
مهما عملت راح ترسب


المذهب الوحدوي​



سؤال واحد عليه كل العلامة وإنتى وحظك بقى


مذهب إبقا قابلني


أسئلة من خارج المنهج ، جاوب وإبقا
قابلني إذا نجحت.


مذهب وما السائل بأعلم من المسؤول​



أسئلة يضعها أبو محمود الخضري جار الدكتور
بالعمارة.. وبيصلّحها أبو الليل اللحّام​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

*كــأنني أكـــلت*

قصة أغرب مسجد في العالم 

في كتابه الشيق "روائع من التاريخ العثماني" كتب الأستاذ الفاضل "أورخان محمد علي" .. 

قصة أغرب اسم جامع في العالم : "هل سمع أحد بمثل هذا الاسم الغريب ؟ ( كأنني أكلت ) . ولكن هذا هو اسم جامع صغير في منطقة "فاتح" في اسطنبول والاسم باللغة التركية "صانكي يدم" أي "كأنني أكلت" أو "افترض أنني أكلت"!!

ووراء هذا الاسم الغريب قصة غريبة طريفة ، وفيها عبرة كبيرة. ثم يكمل الأستاذ أورخان قصة هذا الجامع فيقول:"كان يعيش في منطقة "فاتح" شخص ورع اسمه "خير الدين كججي أفندي"، كان صاحبنا هذا عندما يمشي في السوق ، وتتوق نفسه لشراء فاكهة ، أو لحم ، أو حلوى ، يقول في نفسه : "صانكي يدم" "كأنني أكلت" ثم يضع ثمن تلك الفاكهة أو اللحم أو الحلوى في صندوق له. ومضت الأشهر والسنوات ، وهو يكف نفسه عن كل لذائذ الأكل ، ويكتفي بما يقيم أوده فقط ، وكانت النقود تزداد في صندوقه شيئا فشيئا ، حتى استطاع بهذا المبلغ الموفور القيام ببناء مسجد صغير في محلته ، ولما كان أهل المحلة يعرفون قصة هذا الشخص الورع الفقير ، وكيف استطاع أن يبني هذا المسجد ، أطلقوا على الجامع اسم "جامع صانكي يدم"


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> قصة أغرب مسجد في العالم
> 
> في كتابه الشيق "روائع من التاريخ العثماني" كتب الأستاذ الفاضل "أورخان محمد علي" ..
> 
> ...


 
أهلاً أختي إنسانة من تراب.. شكراً جزيلاً لك.. 

هي فعلاً حادثة معبرة جداً، ولكن سمعت هذه القصة قبلاً منذ فترة طويلة، ولكن مع تغير في اسم الجامع، حيث أن الاسم الذي سمعته هو (كأني فعلت)، فالأمر ربما لم يقتصر على الطعام والشراب.. ولكن ربما روايتك هي الأصح، والمهم هو العبرة..

تقبلي تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أختي إنسانة من تراب.. شكراً جزيلاً لك.. ​
> هي فعلاً حادثة معبرة جداً، ولكن سمعت هذه القصة قبلاً منذ فترة طويلة، ولكن مع تغير في اسم الجامع، حيث أن الاسم الذي سمعته هو (كأني فعلت)، فالأمر ربما لم يقتصر على الطعام والشراب.. ولكن ربما روايتك هي الأصح، والمهم هو العبرة..​
> 
> تقبلي تحيـــــاتي..​


 

كما وصلني عبر الإيميل من صديقتي ... 

أرجو لكم الفائدة وأتمنى أن تكون القصة صحيحة


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> كما وصلني عبر الإيميل من صديقتي ...
> 
> أرجو لكم الفائدة وأتمنى أن تكون القصة صحيحة


 
أهلاً أختي.. 

نعم هي قصة صحيحة سمعتها منذ سنوات عدة من مصادر موثوقة، ولكن ربما أخطأت أنا في الاسم، وذلك كون المصدر عندك من كتاب.. 

وهناك من سافر إلى تركيا ورأى المسجد..

جزاك الله خيراً..​


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أختي إنسانة من تراب.. شكراً جزيلاً لك.. ​
> هي فعلاً حادثة معبرة جداً، ولكن سمعت هذه القصة قبلاً منذ فترة طويلة، ولكن مع تغير في اسم الجامع، حيث أن الاسم الذي سمعته هو (كأني فعلت)، فالأمر ربما لم يقتصر على الطعام والشراب.. ولكن ربما روايتك هي الأصح، والمهم هو العبرة..​
> 
> تقبلي تحيـــــاتي..


 


إنسانة من تراب قال:


> كما وصلني عبر الإيميل من صديقتي ...
> 
> أرجو لكم الفائدة وأتمنى أن تكون القصة صحيحة


 


أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أختي..
> 
> نعم هي قصة صحيحة سمعتها منذ سنوات عدة من مصادر موثوقة، ولكن ربما أخطأت أنا في الاسم، وذلك كون المصدر عندك من كتاب.. ​
> وهناك من سافر إلى تركيا ورأى المسجد..​
> ...




نعم ربما كنت أنا مخطئاً.. 

هذا اقتباس لمشاركة في منتدى آخر..



> مسجد كأننـي أكلـــــت!!
> 
> هل سمع أحد بمثل هذا الاسم الغريب ؟ هو مسجد صغير في منطقة "فاتح" في اسطنبول واسم المسجد باللغة التركية هو " صانكي يدم " وترجمتها للعربية "كأنني أكلت"ووراء هذا الاسم الغريب قصــة ... وفيها عبرة كبيرة[font=cambria, serif] .[/font]​
> 
> ...




​


----------



## م. هشام عباس (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى

عملية أنقاذ شفتها

*





























*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله لا يبلانا
​


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

م. هشام عباس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى
> 
> عملية أنقاذ شفتها
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.. ما لازم نضحك، بس والله طلعت معي الضحكة.. 

الله يجيرنا من ساعة الغفلة... قولوا آمين ​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (10 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> اول : شي ممنوع دخول اللي يدمعون بسرعة (( الرومنسيين )) ...​
> 
> ثاني : الصور جداا جداا جداا جداا جداا مؤثرة ...​
> وهذه الصور .......​
> ...


 
طبعا قالتلو>>>>> مازمر بنيك.....


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (10 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.. ما لازم نضحك، بس والله طلعت معي الضحكة.. ​
> 
> الله يجيرنا من ساعة الغفلة... قولوا آمين ​


 

اسمحلى ابو الحلول هاي مو ساعة غفلة هاي ساعة ............. من السائق تبع الرافعة يعني مابيعرف حمولة الرافعة تبعو وطريقة عملها........


----------



## نوارة (10 مارس 2009)

:8: اول مشاركة :8:



أبو الحلول قال:


> *أحدهم أحب أن يصنع خلطة سرية للتخلص من النمل:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


:59:​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

أختي نورة
علمياً .... النمل بيهرب من رائحة الكمون ، لما تحبي تتخلصي من النمل رشي شوية كمون في المكان 

والفئران : تكره رائحة النعناع وتهرب منها ، لذلك يتم زراعة النعناع الأخضر في الحدائق المنزلية 

والله أعلم ....


----------



## نوارة (10 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> أختي نورة
> علمياً .... النمل بيهرب من رائحة الكمون ، لما تحبي تتخلصي من النمل رشي شوية كمون في المكان
> 
> والفئران : تكره رائحة النعناع وتهرب منها ، لذلك يتم زراعة النعناع الأخضر في الحدائق المنزلية
> ...


 

اهلا اختي انسانة من تراب
والله فكرة حلوة للتخلص من النمل لما اصادف اي نملة اجرب معها الكمون واشوف النتيجة 

نوارة ​


----------



## anass81 (10 مارس 2009)

*شاب اشترى ستلايت من وراء أهله** . *​ 
*فقال لهم : ما حدا يطلع على السطح لاني اشتريت كلب كبير ومتوحش** .*​*
ثاني يوم طلع أبوه مشان يستكشف الموضوع فنزل من السطح وهو عم يركض ويرتجف * 
*
سألوه اهله : شو ... شفت الكلب ؟؟ * 
​ *اجابهم : لأ .. بس شفت الصحن اللي بياكل فيه ... عن جد شي بيخوف*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مارس 2009)

م. هشام عباس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى
> 
> عملية أنقاذ شفتها
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

علي ما اعتقد ان العمليه ليست عملية انقاذ ولا حاجه - شكلهم كده كانـــــــــــوا بيردموا البحر علشان يزودوا عرض الرصيف هههههههههههههه:73:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> *شاب اشترى ستلايت من وراء أهله** . *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
جميله جدااااا يا باشمهندس انس ههههههههههههههههههه:d


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> اول : شي ممنوع دخول اللي يدمعون بسرعة (( الرومنسيين )) ...​
> 
> ثاني : الصور جداا جداا جداا جداا جداا مؤثرة ...​
> وهذه الصور .......​
> ...


 
عادي يا م ابو الحلول ممكن تستعبط وتيجي هي علي شمال الصورة وتخليه هو علي اليمين ههههههههههه:73:


----------



## eng abdallah (10 مارس 2009)

أمي لا ترثني لأنها مطلقة
قيل لرجل: عندك مال وليس لك إلا والدة عجوز، أن مت ورثت مالك وأفسدته، فقال: إنها لا ترثني، قيل: وكيف؟ قال: أبي طلقها قبل أن يموت

أنا علة
قيل لمريض: كيف نجدك! فقال: أنا علة، قيل: وما معنى علة؟ قال: أليس يقال للصحيح ليس به علة؟ قالوا: نعم، قال: أنا كما قال، أنا علة.

لو كنت أنا أنا
قال الحسن بن يسار: قلت لبعضهم: إن فلاناً ليس يعدك شيئاً، فقال: والله لو كنت أنا أنا، وأنا ابن من أنا منه، لكنت أنا أنا وأنا ابن من أنا منه فكيف وأنا أنا وأنا ابن من أنا منه.
شدة الموت في نظر الأحمق
سمع بعض الحمقى قوماً يتذاكرون الموت وأهواله فقال: لو لم يكن في الموت إلا أنك لا تقدر أن تتنفس لكفى.

اسم التاجر
عن عبد الرحمن بن داود قال: لقي تاجر تاجراً فقال له: ما اسمك ولا تطول، فقال: أبو عبد منزل القطر عليكم من السماء تنزيلاً الذي يمسك السماء أن تقع على الأرض إلا بإذنه فقال: مرحباً بك يا ثلث القرآن.
لا تخرج من البئر حتى أنقذك
وذكر ابن حبيب أن أخاً لعثمان بن سعيد سقط في البئر، فقال أخوه: أنت في البئر؟ قال: أما تراني! قال: لا تذهب حتى أجيئك بمن يخرجك.
​


----------



## نوارة (10 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..​
> أكيد اشتقنالك، وَلَو  ​
> هدية لطيفة ومقبولة، شكراً جزيلاً لك.. كما أنها هدية غير مخالفة لشروط الملتقى كهدية كل من بشر ونوارة :d​
> 
> تقبل تحيــــــاتي..​


 
ليك هدي اخي المشرف ابو الحلول واخي المشرف الجديد انس



هذا صندوق الوارد لأحــد المشرفين بأحد المنتديات .. شوفوا نوعية الرسايل 


::

الرسائل الخاصه: لديك 8 رسائل جديدة غير مقروءة ,

::

( الرسالة الأولى )

السلام عليكم ...

كي راك مشرفنا .. اسمع انا راني اضفت موضوع بصح ماعرفت باين بلي طلع ثلاث مرات ماشي بلعاني 
أحذف أي واحد فيهم .. اللي يعجبك أنت خير واحذف

( الرسالة الثانية )

أهلا مشرفنا .. افهمني راه كاين عضو قاعد قدو قدي كل موضوع يرد عليا و يهينني قدام الأعضاء ..
راه لو ما فمهمته ندير شي عمره ما ندار ... ونقلب ليكم المنتدى .. وقد اعذر من بنشر


( الرسالة الثالثة )

ياااأبو الشبااااااااااااب ألحقني ... كل ما أدخل المنتدى يطلعني بره ...
ومو باغي يدخلني واش الحكاية لا يكون الدخلة بالدراهم 

( الرسالة الرابعة )

هاي مشرفنا ... ممكن لو سمحت تبدل اسمي من "الحلوة" الى "ملكة جمال المنتديات"
<< حاسبا روحها ( شايفة حالها) 

( الرسالة الخامسة )

.. الصراحة شخصيتك عاجبتني ولك هيبة في المنتدى
بصح ياريت يعني اذا درت انا موضوع ثبته لي ,
انا راني زعفانة محد يثبتلي مواضيعي تهي تهي

( الرسالة السادسة )

ابوي نقولك شي , شووف ما ني مسلم عليك ولا شي انت أصلاُ ماتستاهل كل ما انزل موضوع تحذفه لي ..
عجيب والله ... ياخي مافيها شي لوكان الواحد يضحك شوية نمزح مع هندي ولا باكستاني ..
تيكيت ايزي يا اخييييي

( الرسالة السابعة )

مساك الله بالخير سوبر ستار المنتدى ...

اخوي الصراحة انا حاشما منك باغيا نطلب طلب بسيط ...
يعني انا باغيا نعرف كيفاه المشرف يتعامل مع المواضيع وكيفاه الطريقة
يعني بالعربية الفصحى باغيا الباسوورد انتاعك اذا تكرمت ... | ؟؟؟؟؟

( الرسالة الثامنة )

( من المشرف العام )

السلام عليكم ..أخي
الاحظ كثرة الشكاوي من الأعضاء وكثرة المشاكل أرجوا تهدئة الأمور بأسرع وقت ..
وان تفعل أي شي لمصلحة المنتدى ... وشكرا

:

:

​​اظن انو هدي مشاركتي الاخيرة :55:

م.نوارة :80:​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> ليك هدي اخي المشرف ابو الحلول واخي المشرف الجديد انس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

والله يانورة ، استمتعت باللهجة وأنا أقرأ المشاركة وحاولت أجد للكلمات مرادفات بلهجتنا ، شوفيها وصححي المعلومة :

كي راك مشرفنا = كيفك مشرفنا ؟

انا راني = أنا تراني ( بس شوفيها يانورة هيك صح )

بلعاني ( لم أفهمها ، ماذا تعني باللهجة الجزائرية )

راه كاين= ترا شوف 

ندير شي عمره ما ندار= رح نعمل شي عمره ما انعمل 

انا راني زعفانة = ما فهمتها يا نورة ؟

انا حاشما منك= يعني أنا خجلانة منك ، أو مستحية منك 


باغيا نطلب طلب = بدي اطلب طلب 




تحية لك نورة ، واعطيني رأيك بالترجمة ؟؟


أنا من زمان نفسي اتعلم اللهجة الجزائرية الحلوة ، فيها كلمات غريبة علينا ، ووجدت فرصة ، ياريت تساعدينا وتضعي لنا بعض الكلمات ومعناها ، حتى نتقارب اكثر ونتعرف على ثقافة بعض


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> والله يانورة ، استمتعت باللهجة وأنا أقرأ المشاركة وحاولت أجد للكلمات مرادفات بلهجتنا ، شوفيها وصححي المعلومة :
> 
> كي راك مشرفنا = كيفك مشرفنا ؟
> 
> ...


 
أووووووه ممتاز.. سأحول لك جميع الرسائل الخاصة من زملائنا في الجزائر هههههههه​


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

بالمناسبة، الأخت نوارة لن ترد، فقد تم فصلها لأسباب بعد تخفيض الحكم من الإعدام والأشغال الشاقة.. 

:68::68::68:​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> بالمناسبة، الأخت نوارة لن ترد، فقد تم فصلها لأسباب بعد تخفيض الحكم من الإعدام والأشغال الشاقة.. ​
> 
> 
> :68::68::68:​


 

روحكم رياضية أخي أبو الحلول 
ما شاء الله عليكم


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> ليك هدي اخي المشرف ابو الحلول واخي المشرف الجديد انس
> 
> 
> 
> ...




على الرحب والسعة أختي نوارة.. لحنا من بعدكم بالملتقى 

رسالة لطيفة، ولكن ليس مبالغ بها كما يعتقد البعض :70:

وسأنوه هنا إلى رسالتين وصلتني من عضوين معنا في الملتقى.. أسوأ من المتوقع حقيقةً :10:

(أعتذر من جميع الأخوة على وضع الرسالتين، ولكن أردت التنويه إلى أن الأمر قد تم فعلاً)


1- أحد الأعضاء طلب مني طلباً بأن أحذف أحد مواضيعه.. للأسف لم ألاحظ الرسالة لغيابي ساعتين لأمر معين، فبعد ساعتين فقط كان رده هو التالي:



> انتم سفلة ولاتستحقون ان يكتب احد في منتداكم السخيف التافه


 :83:


2- أحد الأعضاء تمت مخالفته لإساءة أدبه مع أحد الأعضاء.. فأرسل لي بالخط الأحمر العريض:



> منكم لله - حل عليكم غضب الله


 :73:


أعتذر من جديد على وضع الرسالتين.. 


أنتظر هدايا أخرى م. نوارة :68:​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

ردود مؤسفة !


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

إلى كل موظف .....





نظرت والخوف بعينيها تتأمل ‏راتبي المحسوب 

قالت يا ‏ولدي لا تحزن فالفقر عليك هو المكتوب‏ 

ستطير رواتبك ‏سريعاً كماء في صحن مثقوب‏ 

وسيقرع بابك ‏بقال يطالبك بالمال المطلوب‏ 
وستجلدك فواتير ‏الجوال مالك والموبايل يا مغضوب‏ 
فابحث بين جميع ‏الجزارين وستلقى الفول هو المحبوب‏ 
فاللحمة صارت ‏أحلاماً اسعارها لا تناسب الجيوب‏ 
ولو طلبها ‏العيال منك انهرهم بالصوت المقلوب‏ 
فأنت موظف يا ‏ولدي جمعتْ رواتبك العيوب‏ 
ما بين فواتيرٍ ‏تذوي وباقيها بنار الغلاء يذوب‏ 
لا تحزن ياولدي ‏لا تحزن فدوريات التموين تجوب‏ 
لكن الغلاء ‏يزداد صعوداً وتشتد رياحه بالهبوب‏ 

فكلما قبضت ‏الراتب يا ولدي اعلم سلفاً انه مسحوب‏ فلا هو لأكل ‏الفلافل يكفي وأنت أمامه مغلوب ​


‏​ 

مغلوب‏مغلوووووب
​ 

نقلا عن بريدي 



​


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

*إعدام المجرم الذي كان يخيف الفتيات*

بشرى سارة​ 
وأخيراً​ 
إعدام المجرم الذي كان يخيف الفتيات​ 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.​ 



 

:55::55::55::55::55:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> بالمناسبة، الأخت نوارة لن ترد، فقد تم فصلها لأسباب بعد تخفيض الحكم من الإعدام والأشغال الشاقة.. ​
> 
> 
> :68::68::68:​


 
ما شاء الله عليك يا مشرفنا العزيز فانت فعلا اسم علي مسمي ( ابو الحلول ) فلديك من الحلول الكثير والكثير لكي تتخلص من ناقديك - اعدام واشغال شاقه وفصل - ارضاءا لجميع الاذواق - ولكل عضو مطلق الحريه لاختيار العقوبة التي تتناسب معه تحقيقا لمبدء الديمقراطيه ههههههههههه:73:


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك يا مشرفنا العزيز فانت فعلا اسم علي مسمي ( ابو الحلول ) فلديك من الحلول الكثير والكثير لكي تتخلص من ناقديك - اعدام واشغال شاقه وفصل - ارضاءا لجميع الاذواق - ولكل عضو مطلق الحريه لاختيار العقوبة التي تتناسب معه تحقيقا لمبدء الديمقراطيه ههههههههههه:73:


 
على راسي م. محيي... بس والله ما منسترجي نزعل حدا  

:84:​


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

*الواسطة*

الواسطة


واحد راح يقدم لوظيفة في شركة فلما دخل عندهم سألوه : 



متى يكون حاصل ضرب 3*3 =10؟
فقال : عندما تكون الإجابةخاطئة . ​


قالوا : ما هو الشي الذي له أكثر من جناح ولا يطير؟ 
قال : الفندق .​


قالوا : ما هي الكلمة المكونة من أربع حروف إذا أكلت نصفها تموت ، وإذا أكلتهاكاملة لا يصيبك شيء؟ 
قال : سمسم .​


قالوا : من هو الرجل الذي يستطيع أن يقف على الأرض ورأسه فوق النجوم ؟
قال : الضابط ​


قالوا : ما هو أكبر عدد من المواليد يمكن أن تضعه النعامة ؟
قال : النعامة تبيض ولا تلد​


قالوا : ما هو الشيء الذي بدونه لا تستطيع أن تحصل على الوظيفة في هذه الشركة؟ 
قال : الواسطه ​


قالوا : وهل هي عندك؟
قال : لأ ....​


قالوا :...طيب سكر الباب معك وإنت طالع!!!!​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> بشرى سارة​
> 
> وأخيراً​
> إعدام المجرم الذي كان يخيف الفتيات​
> ...


 

الصورة غير ظاهرة عندي


----------



## نوارة (10 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> والله يانورة ، استمتعت باللهجة وأنا أقرأ المشاركة وحاولت أجد للكلمات مرادفات بلهجتنا ، شوفيها وصححي المعلومة :
> 
> كي راك مشرفنا = كيفك مشرفنا ؟ :28:
> 
> ...


 
والله الترجمة 99% صحيحة

غدوا (يعني غدا) انشاء الله نحضرلك مجموعة من الكلمات ومعانيها

كي راك يقولوها ناس الغرب الجزائري، احنا ناس العاصمة نقولو واش راك
راه كاين= راه يوجد
انا راني زعفانة = انا زعلانة
بلعاني = يعني باللغة العربية عن قصد


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> الصورة غير ظاهرة عندي


 
أهلاً أختي الكريمة، بارك الله بك.. 

أعتقد أن المشكلة من عندكم في الإمارات، أو من عندك شخصياً 

حيث أن الصورة تتضح عندي، وأعتقدها كذلك بالنسبة للزملاء.. حيث أني شاهدت نفس الملاحظة لك في موضوع في الملتقى العام (عن صور بعض الكتب التي قام بوضعها الأخ smiley)، والصور كانت ظاهرة بوضوح، ولكن أنتِ لم تستطيعين مشاهدتها.. 

أعزو الأمر لأحد الأسباب التالية:
1- ربما الموقع الذي تم عليه رفع الصور، محجوب في الإمارات!!
2- ربما تستخدمين أحد البرامج المساعدة لفتح بعض المواقع، وهي بدورها تخفف من الدقة حتى تسرع من النت، وبالتالي تحجب بعض الصور (وأستبعد هذا الاحتمال، كونه يبطل العائق الأول)
3- ربما برنامج مضاد الفيروسات عندك، كشف الشخص مرعب الفتيات، وحرمكم من مشاهدة صورته :68:

ولا يهمك، سأبحث أكثر في الموضوع، ولكن أعتقد النقطة الأولى هي السبب المؤكد..​


----------



## نوارة (10 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> بالمناسبة، الأخت نوارة لن ترد، فقد تم فصلها لأسباب بعد تخفيض الحكم من الإعدام والأشغال الشاقة.. ​
> 
> 
> :68::68::68:​


 
بعد ما حكمو عليا بالاعدام راني رجعت ، جوزت ساعتين في الاعمال الشاقة والله غسلت كل الاواني ديال العشاء




​


----------



## نوارة (10 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> الصورة غير ظاهرة عندي


 

انا تاني ماشي ظاهرة عندي الصورة​


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> بعد ما حكمو عليا بالاعدام راني رجعت ، جوزت ساعتين في الاعمال الشاقة والله غسلت كل الاواني ديال العشاء
> 
> 
> 
> ...






nouara قال:


> انا تاني ماشي ظاهرة عندي الصورة




:57: :57: :57:

طيب ، ثواني لإرفعها من جديد​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> بعد ما حكمو عليا بالاعدام راني رجعت ، جوزت ساعتين في الاعمال الشاقة والله غسلت كل الاواني ديال العشاء​


 

الله يعطيك العافية 

اليوم أنا عملت رياضة من نوع خاص ، تقوي عضلات اليدين ، وكانت غسل السجاد 

خلصت الشتوية......السنة كانت من أبرد السنوات في الإمارات ، كل سنة وأنتم بخير


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

أعدت رفع الصورة في نفس المشاركة.. تأكدوا منها.. 

بالمناسبة، المشاركة رقم 779 من الإيــميل أيضاً، واستطاع 3 من الزملاء مشاهدتها.. هل يمكنكم مشاهدتها؟؟ 

مع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## نوارة (10 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية
> 
> اليوم أنا عملت رياضة من نوع خاص ، تقوي عضلات اليدين ، وكانت غسل السجاد
> 
> خلصت الشتوية......السنة كانت من أبرد السنوات في الإمارات ، كل سنة وأنتم بخير


 
الله يعطيك الصحة

احنا مازال شوية باش نغسلو الزرابة (السجادات) حتى نهاية فصل الربيع
راكي معروضة باش تعاونينا حتى تعملي شوية سبور (رياضة) عندنا​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

ظهر المجرم الخطير ...


----------



## نوارة (10 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> بشرى سارة​
> 
> وأخيراً​
> إعدام المجرم الذي كان يخيف الفتيات​
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه
مسكين والله يغيض :80: 
مستر قرلو (هدا اسمو)​


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

طيب المشاركة 779 ، طلعت؟؟ هي من الإيــميل أيضاً، وشاهدها الزملاء..


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> طيب المشاركة 779 ، طلعت؟؟ هي من الإيــميل أيضاً، وشاهدها الزملاء..


 

نعم موجودة المشاركة 779

بس الصورة في توقيعك أخي ما ظاهرة ، بما أنك تجري جرد على الصور ...


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (10 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> الله يعطيك الصحة​
> احنا مازال شوية باش نغسلو الزرابة (السجادات) حتى نهاية فصل الربيع
> 
> راكي معروضة باش تعاونينا حتى تعملي شوية سبور (رياضة) عندنا​


 

تكرم عينك ....
بما انو صار عندي خبرة


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> نعم موجودة المشاركة 779
> 
> بس الصورة في توقيعك أخي ما ظاهرة ، بما أنك تجري جرد على الصور ...


 
أووووووووووووه عن جد؟؟

:80: :80: :80:​


----------



## نوارة (10 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> نعم موجودة المشاركة 779
> 
> بس الصورة في توقيعك أخي ما ظاهرة ، بما أنك تجري جرد على الصور ...


 

لا الصورة ظاهرة عندي وتوقيع شباب ( يعني جميل)




> أووووووووووووه عن جد؟؟
> 
> :80: :80: :80:


 






​


----------



## eng abdallah (11 مارس 2009)

يا حراااااااااااااااااام


----------



## eng abdallah (11 مارس 2009)

أي جريمة فعلها هذا المجرم؟؟؟؟

هل وجدتموه ينظر إلى جارته الصرصارة؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (11 مارس 2009)

لاتسخن الماء بالميكروويف

http://www.buildex.com.sy/bo07_detail.asp?id=9429


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> ظهر المجرم الخطير ...


:58:
وده اتربط ازاي في الحبل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :72:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 مارس 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> لاتسخن الماء بالميكروويف
> 
> http://www.buildex.com.sy/bo07_detail.asp?id=9429




مشكور م ابو هادي معلومة قيمه جزاك الله خير


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (11 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> :58:
> وده اتربط ازاي في الحبل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :72:


 

والله أخي محي ما بعرف مين المجرم الحقيقي ، هالمسكين المربوط ....أو الشخص الرايق اللي ربطه وصوره على هذه الحالة !


----------



## نوارة (11 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> أنا من زمان نفسي اتعلم اللهجة الجزائرية الحلوة ، فيها كلمات غريبة علينا ، ووجدت فرصة ، ياريت تساعدينا وتضعي لنا بعض الكلمات ومعناها ، حتى نتقارب اكثر ونتعرف على ثقافة بعض


 

كما وعدتك اختي انسانة من تراب...

راني الفتلك سيبيسيال ليك ( خصيصا لك ) هدا القاموس من 10 صفحات :d

انشاء الله لما تجي للدزاير ماتلقاي حتى مشكل في الهدرة ديالنا..

م.نوارة :84: ​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (11 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> كما وعدتك اختي انسانة من تراب...​
> راني الفتلك سيبيسيال ليك ( خصيصا لك ) هدا القاموس من 10 صفحات :d​
> انشاء الله لما تجي للدزاير ماتلقاي حتى مشكل في الهدرة ديالنا..​
> م.نوارة :84:​


 

الله يجزيكي الخير أختي نورة ، مجهود يستحق التقييم 

وأنت قلوبنا وبيوتنا مفتوحة لكِ إن قررت زيارتنا في سوريا ....


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (11 مارس 2009)

How do you know when the chicken is drunk?!!​ 

Scroll down​ 



*​ 







​ 












*​ 










:57:​ 











*​ 








:73:​ 







*​ 









:81:​ 










*​


----------



## نوارة (11 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> الله يجزيكي الخير أختي نورة ، مجهود يستحق التقييم
> 
> وأنت قلوبنا وبيوتنا مفتوحة لكِ إن قررت زيارتنا في سوريا ....


 

الله يخليك اختي انسانة من تراب..وشكرا على الدعاء.. وسوريا بلدي التاني كيف ما نكون في بيتنا ..

وانشاء الله معاك ما يخصني والو كي نجي ( ترجمي هدي :d) 

اختك نوارة..​ 
​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (11 مارس 2009)

*لو*

لو
زعلان من حد: ومش لاقي حد علشان يصالحكم... أنت صالحه. ممكن يكون الشخص ده لسه عايز يكون صاحبك . ولو معملتش كده ...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووي ...

**

لو
بتحب شخص: والشخص ده ميعرفش انك بتحبه قوله أو قولها.' ممكن يكون الشخص ده هو كمان بيحبك ولو أنت مقولتلوش النهارده ...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووووي

**

لو
لسه بتحب حد وأنت فاكر أنه نسيك .. قوله أو قولها ممكن يكون الشخص ده كان بيحبك طول عمرة . ولو أنت مقولتش النهارده ...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي...

**

لو
محتاج إن 'صديقك يقرب منك … اسأله ممكن يكون هو محتاج اكتر منك. ولو أنت مسألتش النهارده ...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي...

**

لو
أنت عندك أصدقاء وبتكن لهم تقدير بجد... قولهم. ممكن يكونوا هما كمان يكنوا لك التقدير. علشان لو أنت مقولتش وهما سافروا مكان بعيد ...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي...

**

لو
أنت بتحب والديك, ولم تأتي الفرصة انك تقولهم كده... قول. هما ممكن يكونوا موجودين دلوقتي علشان تقولهم. علشان لو أنت مقولتش وهما رحلوا النهاردة ...بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قووووووووى

**

أرسل الرسالة لكل شخص بتهتم به ,ومن ضمنهم الشخص الذي إرسلها إليك وسترى ......كيف يهتم بك الناس, وأنت مش عارف أرسلها النهارده... لان بكرة ممكن يكون متأخر قوووووووووي


منقول​


----------



## Abo Fares (11 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> والله أخي محي ما بعرف مين المجرم الحقيقي ، هالمسكين المربوط ....أو الشخص الرايق اللي ربطه وصوره على هذه الحالة !


 
:10: المسكين؟؟؟!!!!!!!! :10:

:55: :55: :55:​


----------



## Abo Fares (11 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> الله يخليك اختي انسانة من تراب..وشكرا على الدعاء.. وسوريا بلدي التاني كيف ما نكون في بيتنا ..
> 
> وانشاء الله معاك ما يخصني والو كي نجي ( ترجمي هدي :d)
> 
> اختك نوارة..


 
ههههه بسيطة أختي نوارة.. 

والو كي نجي = وقت بدك ياني إجي، حاكيني تلفون وأنا جاهزة :d
​


----------



## نوارة (11 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ههههه بسيطة أختي نوارة..
> 
> والو كي نجي = وقت بدك ياني إجي، حاكيني تلفون وأنا جاهزة :d


 

ههههههههههههههه والله والو ما جبتهاش :70:

لازم نوجدلك قاموس اخر ليك تاني​


----------



## Abo Fares (11 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> ههههههههههههههه والله والو ما جبتهاش :70:
> 
> لازم نوجدلك قاموس اخر ليك تاني


 
مبلى، كيف؟؟

الو = hello
كي = to = in order to
نجي = come

as soon as u phone me, i come..... isn't it 

:81:​


----------



## حسان2 (12 مارس 2009)

*
واحد يشتغل في مجال نظم المعلومات رزق بطفلين توأم


ما ذا تتوقعو ان يسميهم

انظر الى الصورة اسفل لتعرف

*

-​-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## حسان2 (12 مارس 2009)

*واحد بخيل ركب تاكسي واثناء الطريق وقع حادث ونزل التاكسي من اعلى الجبل بسرعة رهيبه وفي هذا الوقت كان سائق التاكسي ينادي باعلى صوته وبيقول للبخيل اعمل ايه اعمل ايه ؟؟؟ رد البخيل بلا تردد ...
وقف العداد بسرعة
*​


----------



## حسان2 (12 مارس 2009)

*تخيل الدنيا بدون نساء 



· الأسواق هادية 

· كساد اقتصادى 

· شوارع فاضية 

· شركات الاتصالات تخسر 

· سوق السيارات ينكسر 

· الشيطان ماعنده شغل 

· دواء الضغط مالوش لزوم 

· كل الرجال يدخلون الجنة!! 



*​


----------



## نوارة (12 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مبلى، كيف؟؟
> 
> الو = hello
> كي = to = in order to
> ...





:70:

دك نترجمهالك


> معاك ما يخصني والو كي نجي


 
يعني لما اجي لعندكم ما ينقصني ولا شيء
والو = يعني ولا شيء مش الو =  hello :68:
كي = لما بالعربي

نجي = آتي



> حاكيني تلفون وأنا جاهزة


 
واش دخل التلفون :81: :87:​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (12 مارس 2009)

> يعني لما اجي لعندكم ما ينقصني ولا شيء
> والو = يعني ولا شيء مش الو = hello :68:
> كي = لما بالعربي
> 
> نجي = آتي


 

بإذن الله 
وشكراً على الترجمة


----------



## Abo Fares (12 مارس 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> *واحد يشتغل في مجال نظم المعلومات رزق بطفلين توأم*
> 
> 
> *ما ذا تتوقعو ان يسميهم*
> ...




بس أنا خايف يكون أخوهم الكبير متجبر عليهم، ويعمل delete ههههههههه

:68::68::68:​


----------



## Abo Fares (12 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> :70:​
> دك نترجمهالك​
> 
> يعني لما اجي لعندكم ما ينقصني ولا شيء
> ...


 

كي = لما ؟؟ .... تحول باللهجة الجزائرية الحرف الناصب إلى حرف جازم؟؟ ​ 
التلفون، من (الو) .... عندما نجيب على الهاتف نقول (الو) = (hello مع شوية تحريف )​


----------



## حسان2 (12 مارس 2009)

*مره واحد اخترع حبوب للحامل علشان المولود يطلع مؤدب وكل مولود فعلا نزل مؤدب . واحدة أخدت الحبوب وماولدتش في المعاد فراحت للدكتور عملها ولادة قيصرية ، لقى توأم كل واحد بيعزم علي التانى ويقول له "اتفضل" التاني يقوله "لأ اتفضل إنت الأول."....*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
Female Driver Compilation
http://www.4shared.com/file/92529689/3ba74b30/female_driver_compilation.html​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 مارس 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> female driver compilation
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/92529689/3ba74b30/female_driver_compilation.html​


 

جميله جداااااااااااااااا يا باشمهندس رزق - وبالذات الست اللي كانت موقفه الشارع والراجل نزل ركنلها السياره -وقعتني من الضحك هههههههههههههه

رغم ان في ستات مبدعين جدا في السواقه


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (12 مارس 2009)

سؤال 
كم عدد النكت التي تحكي لكي ينشغل الاستشاري؟؟


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 مارس 2009)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> سؤال
> كم عدد النكت التي تحكي لكي ينشغل الاستشاري؟؟



السلام عليكم
يتناسب طرديا مع مدى جدية الاستشاري وثابت التناسب هو أهمية المشروع.
رياضيا
N=I*S
حيث :
N=Number of jokes
I=Importance of the project
S=seriousness of the consultant
ملاحظة:
1-يمكن الحصول على S من خلال التجارب الحقلية.
2- يتم تقريب N لأقرب عدد صحيح


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (13 مارس 2009)

حكمة​ 


أراد رجل أن يبيع بيته وينتقل إلى بيت أفضل​ 






فذهب إلى أحد أصدقائه وهو رجل أعمال وخبير في أعمال التسويق... وطلب منه أن يساعده في كتابه إعلان لبيع البيت وكان الخبير يعرف البيت جيداً فكتب وصفاً مفصلاً له أشاد فيه بالموقع الجميل والمساحة الكبيرة ووصف التصميم الهندسي الرائع ثم تحدث عن الحديقة وحمام السباحة..... الخ...​ 


وقرأ كلمات الإعلان علي صاحب المنزل الذي أصغى إليه في اهتمام شديد​ 






وقال... أرجوك أعد قراءه الإعلان!!​ 




وحين أعاد الكاتب القراءة صاح الرجل يا له من بيت رائع .​ 




لقد ظللت طول عمري أحلم باقتناء مثل هذا البيت ولم أكن أعلم إنني أعيش فيه إلي أن سمعتك تصفه 

ثم أبتسم قائلاً من فضلك لا تنشر الإعلان​






فبيتي غير معروض للبيع!!! 

============ ========= =========
هناك مقولة قديمه تقول​






أحصي البركات التي أعطاها الله لك واكتبها واحدة واحدة وستجد نفسك أكثر سعادة مما قبل... ​ 





إننا ننسى أن نشكر الله تعالى لأننا لا نتأمل في البركات ولا نحسب ما لدينا... ولأننا نرى المتاعب فنتذمر ولا نرى البركات.​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (13 مارس 2009)

*دبلوماسية*

واحد بيقول لزميله ( انا دبلوماسى كبير ) فقال له كيف عرفت ذلك عن نفسك ؟؟؟
قاله يا اخى المدير العام بتاعنا كل ما يشوفنى يقول نفس النكتة اللى قالها لى قبل كده وفى كل مرة اضحك اكثر من المرة اللى قبلها :d


اثنين دخلوا مطعم واحد قال لزميله ان دائما آكل لحم لذلك ترى صحتى زى الثور
زميله قاله ( هذا ليس دليلا على شيء لأن طول عمرى آكل سمك ومع كده ما بعرفش اعوم ) :d


كلب من كلاب الشوارع مر من أما قسم الشرطة فشاهد كلب بوليس ضخم تظهر عليه آثار النعمة والفخفخة فقال له ( والله يا ابن الكلب الفرق اللى بينى وبينك التعليم - بلد شهادات صحيح ) :d :d



​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 مارس 2009)

*وحشنا يازعيم*



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> واحد بيقول لزميله ( انا دبلوماسى كبير ) فقال له كيف عرفت ذلك عن نفسك ؟؟؟
> قاله يا اخى المدير العام بتاعنا كل ما يشوفنى يقول نفس النكتة اللى قالها لى قبل كده وفى كل مرة اضحك اكثر من المرة اللى قبلها :d
> 
> 
> ...



وحشنا قوي يازعيم والله
انت فين من مده


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مارس 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> *واحد يشتغل في مجال نظم المعلومات رزق بطفلين توأم*​
> 
> *ما ذا تتوقعو ان يسميهم*​
> *انظر الى الصورة اسفل لتعرف*​


 



حسان2 قال:


> *واحد بخيل ركب تاكسي واثناء الطريق وقع حادث ونزل التاكسي من اعلى الجبل بسرعة رهيبه وفي هذا الوقت كان سائق التاكسي ينادي باعلى صوته وبيقول للبخيل اعمل ايه اعمل ايه ؟؟؟ رد البخيل بلا تردد ...*
> 
> *وقف العداد بسرعة*​


​


حسان2 قال:


> *تخيل الدنيا بدون نساء *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


حسان2 قال:


> *مره واحد اخترع حبوب للحامل علشان المولود يطلع مؤدب وكل مولود فعلا نزل مؤدب . واحدة أخدت الحبوب وماولدتش في المعاد فراحت للدكتور عملها ولادة قيصرية ، لقى توأم كل واحد بيعزم علي التانى ويقول له "اتفضل" التاني يقوله "لأ اتفضل إنت الأول."....*​




جميييييييييييييييييييييل جدا يا بشمهندس
​


----------



## شاهد بدر (14 مارس 2009)

*كيف يضرب المهندس ابنه*



*كيف يضرب المهندس ابنه*​










*



* 




















​
​


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مارس 2009)

شاهد بدر قال:


> *كيف يضرب المهندس ابنه*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

جميلة منك
..............................

.....................................

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

مشكورين جميعاً أساتذتي زملائي، بارك الله بكم جميعاً.. 

تم حذف 20 مشاركة عن النقاش الأخير، ربما هو نقاش جيد، ولكن لا أعتقد أن هذا الموضوع مكاناً له نظراً لدخول الأخوات معنا.. لا أريد للنقاش أن يتطور أكثر من ذلك.. وأرجو الابتعاد قليلاً عن هذا النوع من النقاش، والتقيد بإطار المواضيع الفكاهية البسيطة.. 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيــــاتي وتقديري..


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (15 مارس 2009)

*مـطعم في الـصـين , اللي يوصله ياكـل مجـانا*




*



* 

هل تريد تناول الطعام في مطعم يطل على مناظر خلابه؟؟؟؟​

اولا سوف نتوجه مع الفريق الى نقطة الانطلق​


​​



​ 




​​​ثانيا أتبع الطريق​




​



​ 



للحفاظ على سلامتك تمسك بالسلسله​




​​



​ 



​​​راقب بعين واحده الشخص الذي أمامك​




​



​ 



​​​كن حذرا عند مرورك من جنب شخص قادم من الجهه المعاكسه​





​



​ 



​​​الحين نتقدم للأمام قليلا​






​​
​




​​​الحين بنتسلق الجبل وابدأ حط رجلك في الفتحات​




​



​ 



​​​وقربنا من النهاية وما بقى إلا القليل​



​



​ 




​​​واخيرا وصلنا الى المطعم​




​

​ 




​​​ 
​


وتخيل بعد ما توصل ما يعجبكم الأكل؟؟؟​​ 

على فكره هذا المطعم في الصين​


واللي يوصل يأكل فيه مجانا​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 مارس 2009)

*رائحة الجنة*​ *قصة حقيقية حصلت* *ف**ي أبوظبي*​ *كان هناك محل لبيع* *وصياغة الذهب و المجوهرات*​ *وكان* *يديره رجل كبير السن يظهر عليه* *التطوع والتعلق بالدين*​ *وفي ليلة من الليالي دخل إليه* *رجل وكان معه* *خاتم مكسور*​ *فأعطاه للصائغ* *ليصلحه*​ *فأخذه منه الصائغ وبدت* *عليه علامات الذهول من شكل هذا الرجل*​ *فقد كان البياض عنوانه*​ *أبيض البشرة ، أبيض* *الشعر ، أبيض اللباس ، أبيض النعل*​ *ذو لحية طويلة* *وبيضاء*​ *فقال له* *الصائغ** : **هل لك ياسيدي أن تستريح على هذا* *الكرسي*​ *حتى أنتهي من تصليح خاتمك*​ *فجلس الرجل دون أن ينطق* *بأي كلمة*​ *وخلال هذه اللحظة دخل رجل* *وزوجته إلى المحل*​ ​ *وبدأوا يستعرضون المحل*​ *ومن ثم سألت الزوجة عن سعر* *عقد* *أعجبها*​ *فقال لها الصائغ** : **أعطني دقيقة ياسيدتي حتى أنتهي*​ *من* *خاتم هذا الرجل الجالس* *يمينك*​ ​ *فذهل الزوجان من الصائغ* *وخرجا من المحل مسرعيين*​ *تعجب الصائغ من سبب رحيلهما* *بهذا الشكل وأكمل عمله*​ *فإذا برجل يدخل المحل وبيده* *إسوارة مكسورة*​ *فقال للصائغ : إني في* *عجلة من أمري وأريد تصليح هذه الإسوارة*​ *فقال الصائغ : حاضر ياسيدي* *ولكن دعني أنهي خاتم هذا الرجل يمينك*​ *وتلفت الرجل يميناً* *وشمالاً* *ولم يجد أحد*​ *فقال : أجننت يارجل لا أحد هنا* *، فخرج غاضباً*​ *فجن الصائغ من الموقف* *وبدأ يذكر الله ويقرأ المعوذات*​ *: **فقال له صاحب* *الخاتم*​ *لاتخف أيها الرجل المؤمن إنما* *أنا مرسل من عند ربك الرحيم*​ *لايراني إلا عباده الصالحين* *وقد أرسلت لأقبض روحك الطيبة*​ *إلى جنة النعيم*​ *فقد كنت قبل قليل بالجنة في* *بيتك المنير*​ *وقد* *شربت* *من ماء نهرك العذب وأكلت من بستانك* *العنب*​ *فطار عقل الصائغ فرحاً* *وبدأ يحمد الله*​ ​ *وأكمل الرجل قائلاً : كما أني* *أحمل* *منديلا* *أخذته من بيتك بالجنة*​ *: **فأبشر برائحة الجنة ،* *فأخرج المنديل من جيبه وقال*​ ​ *أيها العبد الصالح شم رائحة* *الجنة*​ *فأخذ الصائغ المنديل فشمه شمة* *قوية ثم قال*​ *آآآآه إنها رائحة لا* *تخطر على بال البشر*​ *ثم أخذ شمة أخرى أقوى* *من الأولى*​ *..**ثم قال : يالها من* *رائحة تذهب العقل يالها من رائحـ*​ *ثم أغمي* *عليه**
*​ *بعد فترة ليست بطويلة* *أستعاد الصائغ وعيه*​ *وإذا به يلتفت بكل الاتجاهات فوجد أن محله* *قد سرق* *بالكامل*​ *ولم يبق فيه أي شي*​ *فقد كانت الرائحة القوية* *بالمنديل لمادة مخدّرة*​ *وكان الرجل ذواللباس الابيض عضواً في عصابة*​ *ومعه أيضاً الزوجان*​ *والرجل ذو الاسوارة* *المكسور**ة*​ ​ *والقانون* *لا يحمي المغفّلين؟؟*​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اكيد الاكل مجانا لانو ما في حدا حيوصل الا القليل رائعة هذه المناظر


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (15 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> مشكورين جميعاً أساتذتي زملائي، بارك الله بكم جميعاً..
> 
> ...


 
المشرف العزيز تم حذف المشاركات المشار إليها ولا اعتقد أن فيها مايتجاوز حدود اللباقة بخصوص الأخوات بل العكس كانت آراء الجميع متفقة على أن احترام الزوجة واجب اخلاقي وشرعي وهذا يساهم في نشر هذا الفكر الذي أجده محدوداً في مجتمعاتنا الشرقية
:69:
تقبل تحيتي ........دون حذف


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (15 مارس 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> وحشنا قوي يازعيم والله
> انت فين من مده


انت دايما تسأل عنى انت وابن بشر السلفى اشكرك من القلب وخذ هذه النكتة
مقاول تاه فى الصحراء فشاهد على البعد سيارة صاحبها اخذ منديل أحمر وبيشاور لأى احد لينقذه
فلما اقترب منه المقاول قال له صاحبنا باين على شكلك مقاول قال له ازاى عرفت قال له 


سيارتك مبهدلة
عامل جيب سحرى تخبى فيه الفلوس
شايل معاك كيس فيه كسرات خبز علشان تقول والله انا خسران ومش لاقى آكل
فقال المقاول وانا عرفتك انت الاستشارى - قال له ازاى عرفت قال له


جاى فى غير ميعادك
جاى متنكر
بتتدخل فيما لا يعنيك
:7::7::7::7:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 مارس 2009)

ياباشمهندسه فاطمه ,,,,,,,,, 

مش مشكله لو وصلنا وماعجبناش الاكل ,,,,,,,,, المشكله نوصل نلاقي المطعم مغلق لان العاملين في المطعم ما عرفوش يوصلوا لاسباب فنيه في الطريق هههههههههههه


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (15 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ياباشمهندسه فاطمه ,,,,,,,,,
> 
> مش مشكله لو وصلنا وماعجبناش الاكل ,,,,,,,,, المشكله نوصل نلاقي المطعم مغلق لان العاملين في المطعم ما عرفوش يوصلوا لاسباب فنيه في الطريق هههههههههههه


صحيح معك حق هاي فاتتني
هاي فكرة مشان يتخلصو منهم صايرين اكثر من مليار نسمة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> انت دايما تسأل عنى انت وابن بشر السلفى اشكرك من القلب وخذ هذه النكتة
> مقاول تاه فى الصحراء فشاهد على البعد سيارة صاحبها اخذ منديل أحمر وبيشاور لأى احد لينقذه
> فلما اقترب منه المقاول قال له صاحبنا باين على شكلك مقاول قال له ازاى عرفت قال له
> 
> ...



:d:d:d:d:d:d
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يهدينا جميعا


----------



## Abo Fares (15 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ياباشمهندسه فاطمه ,,,,,,,,,
> 
> مش مشكله لو وصلنا وماعجبناش الاكل ,,,,,,,,, المشكله نوصل نلاقي المطعم مغلق لان العاملين في المطعم ما عرفوش يوصلوا لاسباب فنيه في الطريق هههههههههههه


 
احلى الشي توصل لفوق، ويقولوا (مافي شي.... الكاميرا الخفية :8 :57:

:68::68::68:​


----------



## Abo Fares (15 مارس 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> المشرف العزيز تم حذف المشاركات المشار إليها ولا اعتقد أن فيها مايتجاوز حدود اللباقة بخصوص الأخوات بل العكس كانت آراء الجميع متفقة على أن احترام الزوجة واجب اخلاقي وشرعي وهذا يساهم في نشر هذا الفكر الذي أجده محدوداً في مجتمعاتنا الشرقية
> :69:
> تقبل تحيتي ........دون حذف


 
مين جاب سيرة حدود اللباقة؟؟.. حاشاكم..

أنا ذكرت أنه نقاشاً جيداً، ولكن لا يتناسب ووضعه هنا.. 

الله يهدينا.. قول آمين..​


----------



## حسان2 (15 مارس 2009)

*0-100 in 4 seconds 

*

زوجة أخبرت زوجها عن رغبتها بهدية عيد ميلادها

شي ء ينطلق من 0 إلى 100 خلال 4 ثواني
وتوقعت ما يشابه هذا ...

























*ولكن زوجها فاجأها بهدية مختلفة تماما*


|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|






















*الرجل الآن بحالة خطرة ولكن مستقرة في وحدة العناية المركزة *​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (15 مارس 2009)

Can you read this :





fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too 



Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can. 



i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (15 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مين جاب سيرة حدود اللباقة؟؟.. حاشاكم..​
> أنا ذكرت أنه نقاشاً جيداً، ولكن لا يتناسب ووضعه هنا.. ​
> 
> الله يهدينا.. قول آمين..​


 
آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## anass81 (16 مارس 2009)

*منقول من بريدي*

*الـقـنـاعـة*​*

يحكى أن أحد الملوك دخل بستانه ذات صباح ليجد كل شيء فيه يذبل و يموت
فسأل شجرة البلوط لدى بوابة البستان عما ألمّ بها
فأجابت بأنها سئمت الحياة و ترغب في الموت لأنها ليست طويلة و لا جميلة كشجرة الصنوبر
أما شجرة الصنوبر فقد كانت حزينة لأنها لا تستطيع أن تحمل ثمراً لذيذاً ونافعاً مثل شجرة الكرمة
غير أن الكرمة بدورها باتت زاهدة في حياتها راغبة في نهايتها لأنها لا تستطيع الوقوف منتصبة لتثمر فاكهة بروعة الدراق
في حين كان الصبّار غاضباً من نفسه و ناقماً عليها لقصر قامته وعجزه عن بث عطره كما الزنبق...
و على تلك الدرجة من السخط و الحزن و الكآبة كان كل من في البستان...
حتى انتهى الملك إلى زهرة البنفسج الصغيرة فوجد الحال عندها على النقيض من جيرانها من حيث البهجة والإشراق
فقال: كم أبهجني أن أجد التفاؤل و الرضى وسط كل هذا الإحباط و تلك السوداوية.
فأجابت البنفسجة قائلة: حسناً ، لست ذات قيمة كبيرة و لكنني أعلم يقيناً أنك لو أردت شجرة بلوط أو صنوبر أو عنب أو دراق أو زنبق لزرعت ذلك و لكنك أردت بنفسجة و أنا عازمة على أن أكون أفضل بنفسجة يمكن لها أن تكون في هذا الحقل.

**و دمتم في رعاية الله و حفظه*


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (16 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> *الـقـنـاعـة*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
كم أعشق الإيجابيين في الحياة فهم الذين يبنون وبنيانهم يعلو.....
وفقت تماماً بالنقل م انس آنسك الله بمن تحب في الدنيا والآخرة

تقبل تحيتي


----------



## نوارة (16 مارس 2009)

شوفو واش يصرا كي تخلي الزوجة وليدها مع زوجها ..

ii





























​


----------



## إسلام علي (16 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين له الحمد الحسن والثناء الجميل .والصلاة والسلام علي محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم . وبعد

من الأخر هكتب الموضوع ده بالعامية 

يلا بقي نغمض عنينا ونتخيل واحد رايح يصلي وهنشوف حالته عامله إزاي ..يمكن نكون مرينا بنفس الموضوع مثلا ويلا بينا نفترض كام شخصيه من راسنا .. وأحد اسمه أحمد .. وده بطل القصه ... و عمر وده ضيف شرف .. وإبراهيم .

طيب ..بطل القصه أحمد رايح يصلي صلاة الجمعه في المسجد تمام.

أحمد راح ركن علي العمود وهات يا ونوم ... فجأه لقي واحد بيصحيه قوم صلي يا عم

الإمام أقام الصلاة أحمد دخل يصلي علي يمينه عمر وعلي شماله إبراهيم .. .. سامعين الإمام كبر ودخلوا في الصلاة

(الركعة الأولي)

أحمد: الله أكبر 
أحمد : - بيقول في نفسه أيه ده كل ده صباع (ده قصده علي صباع اللي جنبه إبراهيم) يخبر أبيض دا صباعه تخين قوي عامل زي صباع الزلابيه .. يا نهار ابيض .. دا بيتهيألي إن الصباع هو اللي طالع فيه الرجل .والله حاجه تضحك . (الإمام قرأ الفاتحه وقال أمين ) أحمد فاق وقال استغفر الله العظيم أيه ده الواحد سرح طيب أما أركز بقي

أحمد قرأ الفاتحه . الإمام .. بدأ يقرأ سورة الأعلي .. 

أحمد :- يوه أنا هبص الجنب التاني أصل الصباع ده هيموتني من الضحك ومش هركز .. أحمد بص الجهه التانيه عينه وقعت علي رجل عمر .... يا نهار ابيض هنلاقيها منين ولا منين . . سبحان الله دا صباعه الكبير قد صباع إبراهيم الصغير .. ****ه والله شئ يضحك صحيح .. شوف صباعه عامل إزاي عامل زي الحقنه .. ((الإمام الله أكبر))


أحمد وراه ركع وسجد .... وهو في الساجده التانيه ...يا خبر هي دي الركعة الأولي ولا التانيه والله ما أنا فاكر ..طيب أما أستني شويه أتأخر أشوف الناس هتقف ولا هتقعد ..******** ..أهي بردو عشان متحرجش

((الركعة التانيه))

الإمام بيقرأ الفاتحه 

أحمد :: هو إحنا في شهر أيه أه ربيع أول يعني لسه كام شهر علي رمضان ربيع أول وربيع تاني وجمادي أول وجمادي تاني وورجب وشعبان يعني لسه نص سنه .. يووه لسه كتير .. والواحد بيحب الكنافة .. والله وحشتني الكنافه .... الإمام ولا الضالين .. احمد آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين .. أحمد شوف الدوائر اللي في السجاده دي بتفكرني بالقطايف يا سلام علي القطايف أموت انا فيهااااااا أه بطني وجعتي وجعت الراجل ده صلاته طويله هيخلص امتي .. صحيح . طيب رمضان يا تري هيبقي 29 ولا 30 .. والله بردوا حاجه تحير .طيب إفرض إن فيه واحد مسافر السعوديه وبعدين إحنا كنا صايمين قبلها بيوم راح هناك رمضان بقي 30 يوم هل يصوم اخر يوم ولا يفطر .. ده حاجه تحير برده .. والله إتكرت حاجه ضحك فاكر الواد صاحبك أما كنت بتسأله وبتقوله هو لو العيد الكبير لو جه في رمضان نصوم ولا منصمش ...********ه واد غبي قال منصومش .. الإمام ( الله أكبر) ركع .وسجد وسجد وبيقرأ التحيات

إبراهيم .قاعد يعدل في هدومه .. أحمد :: يخرب عقلك يا قلبوظه أيه ده فين الخشوع .ناقص تقوم تغير و إحنا بنصلي استغفر الله العظيم أيه ده جاي يصلي ولا يعلب .. والله حاجه تخرج الواحد من الخشوع اللي كان فيه .
الإمام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,.,,,, السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أحمد كلم ابراهيم ..يا أخي عيب عليك اما تكون بتصلي وقاعد تعدل في هدومك وبتتحرك كتير وتلعب في مناخيرك أيه ده يا عم خرجت الواحد من الخشوع اللي كان فيه 
أيه رأيكم
منقول ,,,لأن طبعاً دمي مش خفيف أوي كده ههههههه​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (16 مارس 2009)

*حماتى ملاك*






*هناك حماة .....لها ثلاث أزواج بنات ............ارادت ان تختبر مدى حبهم لها *

*في اول يوم .....ذهبت مع زوج بنتها الكبرى ياسر الى شاطئ البحر...واثناء سيرهم رمت بنفسها في البحر ،،، واخذت تنادي انقذني انقذني ، فاسرع زوج ابنتها ورمى بنفسه في البحر وانقذها ،،،، *

*فما رأيكم وجد على باب منزله في صباح اليوم التالي ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!*​*





**وفي اليوم التالي .... تذهب مع زوج ابنتها الوسطى جمال الى نفس المكان ،،،،الساحل ،،، واثناء سيرهما تلقي بنفسها الى البحر ، وتنادي على زوج ابنتها الوسطى ،،،،انقذني يا نسيبى العزيز ،،،،فلحق بها زوج ابنتها وقام بانقاذها *

*فماذا وجد في صبيحة اليوم التالي امام منزله ،،،ياترى ؟؟؟!!!*​*




**وفي اليوم الثالث تذهب مع زوج ابنتهاالصغرى الذيب عزو ز ، وتكرر نفس الشئ ،،،،ولكن زوج ابنتها الصغرى يقول في خاطره يجب ان يحدث هذا منذ زمن ،،،، ويتركها ويذهب ،،وغرقت الحماة 


وفي صباح اليوم التالي ،،،،،، يرى على باب منزله ،،،ماذا يا ترى ؟؟؟!!!



-*​ *-*​ *-
-
-
-*​ *-*​ *-*​ *-*​ *-*​ *-*​ *-*​ *
تتوقعو تكون ايه الهدية




*​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (16 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> شوفو واش يصرا كي تخلي الزوجة وليدها مع زوجها ..​
> 
> ii​


 
حلوة كتييييييير أخت نوارة.....جامممممممممممممممدة


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (16 مارس 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> *هناك حماة .....لها ثلاث أزواج بنات ............ارادت ان تختبر مدى حبهم لها *​
> *في اول يوم .....ذهبت مع زوج بنتها الكبرى ياسر الى شاطئ البحر...واثناء سيرهم رمت بنفسها في البحر ،،، واخذت تنادي انقذني انقذني ، فاسرع زوج ابنتها ورمى بنفسه في البحر وانقذها ،،،، *​
> *فما رأيكم وجد على باب منزله في صباح اليوم التالي ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!*​
> *
> ...


 
جامدددددددددددة وقوية يازعيم.....بس الظاهر نالحموات حيزعلووو كثير..:57:​


----------



## نوارة (16 مارس 2009)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو الحلول





> _هي حطيها بموضوع have a good weekend​_
> :68: :68: :68:​




راني حطيتها
:68:​ 


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nouara





> _*الطريقــــــــــة*​_
> 
> 
> _*يقطع**البصل**والثوم**ويقلى**في**زيت**الزيتون**في**مقلاه**كبيرة**حتى**يتغير**اللون**إلى**الذهبي**الشفاف**. *_​
> ...




خلي اخواتنا في هذا الموضوع يفكو الحروف ، ويحلو اللغز 
​


----------



## حسان2 (16 مارس 2009)

واحد بيقول لصاحبه : انتهت على ايه الخناقة بينك و بين مراتك امبارح؟؟
رد : هه ...دى جت لغاية عندى و ركعت قدامى !!قال له يا سلام و قالت لك ايه ؟
قال له : قالت لى : 'اطلع من تحت السرير يا جبان'

​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 مارس 2009)

* تعذيب النساء حسب الجنسية* 



· المصرية: أربطها وخلي تليفونها يرن


· الباكستانية: حميها كل يوم


· اللبنانيه: أمنع عنها المكياج


· الأردنيه: عد فلوس قدامها ولا تعطيها
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 مارس 2009)

واحد بسأل صاحبه: مراتك من النوع النكدى ؟ 
قالو: ليه .... هو فيه نوع تاني؟!!​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 مارس 2009)

هريدى جاسوس في إسرائيل​
​
استطاع الموساد الإسرائيلي أخيراً تجنيد صعيدي ليعمل جاسوس لهم , دربوه وظبطوه وقالوا له أقعد في بيتكم وسنرسل لك راجل تبعنا بعد شهرين ..ثلاثة يقولك تعمل آيه .​

o حايسألك : أنت هريدي؟.. تقوله *أيوه* .. 


o حايسألك تاني : أمك إزيها ؟ تقوله : *في الباي باي*. 


 بعد شهرين راح الراجل بتاع الموساد لعمارة الصعايده اللي ساكن فيها هريدي .. وسأل بواب العمارة .. فين شقة هريدي .. قاله البواب : فيه ثلاثه هريدي .. واحد في الدور الأول , وواحد في الثاني , وواحد في الثالث . 


o طلع الراجل وخبط على شقة الدور الأول , وسأل الساكن : أنت هريدي ؟ 

o قاله : أيوه 

o قاله : أمك إزيها ؟ 

o* ضحك الساكن وقاله : إييييييهيييييييييييه .. أنت عايز هريدي الجاسوس ... ده ساكن في الدور الثالث *​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (16 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> هريدى جاسوس في إسرائيل​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

حلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 مارس 2009)

اليكم قصيدة من القصائد الجامده أوي جدااااااااااااً

تدفق فى البطحاء بعد تبهطل و قعقع فى البيداء و غير مزركل


و صار بأركان العقيش مقرنصا وهام بكل القارطات بشنكل


و يقول و ما بال البحاط مقرطما يسعى دوما بين هك و هنكل


إذا أقبل البعراط طاح بهمة و إن أقرط المحطوش ناء بكلكل


يكاد على فرط الحطيف يبقبق و يضرب ما بين الهماط و كندل


فيها أيها البغقوش لست بقاعد ولا انت فى كل البحيص بطنبل

و مع سهولة معانى القصدية, الا اننى اخشى ان بعض متوسطى الفهم, قد يجهلون بعض معانى الكلمات.مما قد يؤثر علي المعاني الجميله بالقصيده :73::73:
لذا نقلت لكم شرح هذه الكلمات- رغم سهولتها الواضحه جدااااااااا لتعم الفائدة, و اليكم بيان ذلك..


تبهطل : اى تكرنف فى المشاحط

المزركل : هو كل بعيط اصابته فطاطة 

العقيش : هو البقس المزركب 

مقرنصا : اى كثير التمقمق ليلا

البحاط : اى الفكاش المكتئب

مقرطما : اى منزفلا


هك : الهك هو البقيص الصغير

البعراط : هو واحد البعاريط و هو العكوش المضيئة

اقرط : اى قرطف يدة من شدة البرد

المحطوش : هو المتقارش بغير مبهاج

يبقبق : اى يهرتج بشدة

الهماط : هى عكوط تظهر ليلا و تختفى نهارا

الكندل : هو العنجف المتمارط

البغوش : هو المعطاط المكتنف

البحيص : هو واد بشمال المريخ كان يسكنة البشقريط

الطنبل : هو البعاق المتفرطش ساعة الغروب

اعتقد بعد الشرح للمعاني السهله والجميله دي والكلمات المبسطه - مافيش حد فاهم حاجه طبعاً!!!!!!!!!هههههههههههههه:73::73::73:


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (17 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اليكم قصيدة من القصائد الجامده أوي جدااااااااااااً
> 
> تدفق فى البطحاء بعد تبهطل و قعقع فى البيداء و غير مزركل
> 
> ...


 

شكراً أخي محي والله ضحكتنا ع الصبح


----------



## anass81 (17 مارس 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> كم أعشق الإيجابيين في الحياة فهم الذين يبنون وبنيانهم يعلو.....
> وفقت تماماً بالنقل م انس آنسك الله بمن تحب في الدنيا والآخرة
> 
> تقبل تحيتي



واَنس بك أهلك يا أخي أبو هادي, على سيرة الايجابية شو صار بموضوع العادات السبع...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اليكم قصيدة من القصائد الجامده أوي جدااااااااااااً
> 
> تدفق فى البطحاء بعد تبهطل و قعقع فى البيداء و غير مزركل
> 
> ...



قصيدة جميلة جدا ومليئة بمعاني الفخر والحماس للشاعر الكبير مسطوح بن هماط الكندولي أستاذ اللغة العربية بكلية الاداب قسم الهندسة البيطرية.
هل أجد نسخة pdf من ديوانه?


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 مارس 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> قصيدة جميلة جدا ومليئة بمعاني الفخر والحماس للشاعر الكبير مسطوح بن هماط الكندولي أستاذ اللغة العربية بكلية الاداب قسم الهندسة البيطرية.
> هل أجد نسخة pdf من ديوانه?


 

اهلا باشمهندس خالد / فخر ايـــــــــــه وحماس ايــــــــــــــــــــــه ياعم خالد - واضح ان انت مش واخد بالك من نوع القصيده - القصيده دي غزل عفيف يا باشمهندس خالدهههههههههههه - 

حاول تقرأها اكتر من مرة وبتركيز واهتم ببيان معاني الكلمات ,,,,,,,,,, وبرضه ابقي قابلني لو فهمت حاجه !!!!!!!!!!ههههههههههههههههههههههه:73::16:

طبعا مافيش نسخ بي دي اف لديوان الشاعر - لان حقوق الحفظ مطبوعه للشاعر نفسه هههههههههههه:81:


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (17 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اليكم قصيدة من القصائد الجامده أوي جدااااااااااااً
> 
> تدفق فى البطحاء بعد تبهطل و قعقع فى البيداء و غير مزركل
> 
> ...


 
حلوووووووووووووووووووة مرة تاني


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 مارس 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> حلوووووووووووووووووووة مرة تاني


 
اشكرك ( مرتين ) ياباشمهندس ابو هادي


----------



## شاهد بدر (17 مارس 2009)

الكلمة الوحيدة الي عرفناها وفهمناها طبعا

البحيص

حدا ما بيعرف الوادي المشهور في شمال جنوب شرق وسط المريخ 

يسلمو كتير على الغزل العفيف
نيال المعشوقة بالشاعر الخرافي


----------



## شاهد بدر (17 مارس 2009)

*هل يعرف المدراء طواقمهم*

*هل يعرف* *المدراء طاقمهم؟؟؟*​
*
**خلال التجول* *في المصنع لاحظ المدير شابا مستندا الى الحائط ولايفعل اي شيئ ,اقترب من الشاب وقال له بهدوء* *كم مكسبك؟*​
*
كان الشاب هادئا ومتفاجئا لانه قد سئل سؤال* *شخصيا ثم اجاب بالتقريب مكسبي 2000 شهريا يا سيدي لماذا؟ *

*
بدون اجابة المدير اخرج محفظه واخرج 6000 نقدا واعطاها الشاب ثم قال أنا أدفع للناس هنا ليعملوا وليس للوقوف وإبداء جمالهم* *هذه رواتب 3 أشهر والآن اخرج ولاتعد * 
*
استدار الشاب وكان* *مسرعا في الإبتعاد عن الأنظار * 
*
وبملاحظة القليل من الناظرين قال المدير بنبرة المتضايق* *هذا ينطبق على الكل في هذه الشركة * 
*
اقترب من أحد المتفرجين وسئله من هذا الشاب الذي قمت بطرده؟* *
فجاءه الرد* *المفاجئ :*​*
لقد كان رجل توصيل​​​​​​​**البيتزا يا سيدي*​:56:​

​
​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (17 مارس 2009)

البيت الأبيض ........ مقلوب


----------



## almarwany983 (17 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
أسمحولنا ننضملكم 
يا سلام على التعليق يا شباب ولا اجمل ولا اروع معكم زميلكم المهندس مروان محمد كاظم قسم هندسة البناء والأنشاءات 
فرع الهندسة الصحية والبيئية 
تحياتي لكم
*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 مارس 2009)

almarwany983 قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> أسمحولنا ننضملكم
> يا سلام على التعليق يا شباب ولا اجمل ولا اروع معكم زميلكم المهندس مروان محمد كاظم قسم هندسة البناء والأنشاءات
> فرع الهندسة الصحية والبيئية
> ...



اهلا وسهلا اخي مروان - يحصللنا الشرف بانضمامك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 مارس 2009)

شاهد بدر قال:


> *هل يعرف**المدراء طاقمهم؟؟؟*​
> ​
> *
> 
> ...




_هكذا المديرين ولا بلاش ههههههههههه_​


----------



## Abo Fares (17 مارس 2009)

*العاطل عن العمل*

ليس كل ما يلمع ذهباً :70:

http://www.4shared.com/file/93456272/ab8c32fc/_online.html


:20: مع تحيـــــــــاتي :20:

:12:​


----------



## Abo Fares (17 مارس 2009)

*قبل وبعد..*


----------



## Abo Fares (17 مارس 2009)




----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 مارس 2009)

اثنين مساطيل مستقلين سياره وقفوا في الطريق واحد راح يشتري 2 بيبسي والثاني دخل الحمام - فالسائق اشتري البيبسي واستقل السياره ومشي - خرج الثاني من الحمام ولم يجده فراح اشتكي لاصحابهم من انه تركه في الطريق ولم ينتظره - فلما اصحابه بيعاتبوا صديقه وبيقولوله ازاي تترك الراجل في الطريق - قال لهم ياااااااااااه وانا اقول زجاجه البيبسي الثانيه بتاعة مين !!!!!!!!!!!!!هههههههههههه


----------



## شاهد بدر (18 مارس 2009)

ليس كل ما يلمع ذهبا

يسلمو ابو الحلول على العرض الرائع

فعلا مش شرط الي عنده نت معناته فهمان


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (18 مارس 2009)

وصلني هذا الإي مل أحببت أن أشارككم مضمونه بقصد الفائدة للجميع
مع الشكر لمرسله


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (18 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> واَنس بك أهلك يا أخي أبو هادي, على سيرة الايجابية شو صار بموضوع العادات السبع...


 
الاخ العزيز انس بعد بذل مجهود في رفع جزئين من الكتاب لم ألحظ أي اهتمام بالموضوع من قبل الزملاء فاضطررت إلى تعديل الأولويات وأجلت رفع بقية الأجزاء


----------



## شاهد بدر (18 مارس 2009)

*رسالة من ام لابنتها*


*ابنتي الحبيبة .. *​​*أكتب لكِ بعض الكلمات لتعرفي أنني أكتب لكِ، لذلك إذا وصلتكِ رسالتي هذه، فإن هذه ستكون إشارة أنها وصلتكِ. *​*إذا لم تصلكِ، فأخبريني، لكي أرسلها لكِ مرة أخرى. أنا اكتب لكِ ببطء لأنني أعرف أنكِ لا تقرئين بسرعة. *​*في الآونة الأخيرة.. قرأ والدكِ بحثا يشير إلى أن غالبية الحوادث تحدث على بعد كيلومترات قليلة من بيتنا، ولهذا السبب قررنا أن ننتقل للسكن في شقة جديدة، البيت رائع، فيه غسالة، ولكني لا أعرف إن كانت تعمل أم لا! البارحة وضعت فيها بعض الغسيل، سحبت الخيط الذي فوقها فاختفى كل الغسيل! ولهذا فإنني أبحث عن كراسة الإرشاد للمستخدم. *​*إن الطقس هنا رائع، ففي الأسبوع الماضي تساقطت الأمطار مرتين فقط، المرة الأولى استمر المطر ثلاثة أيام، والمرة الثانية 4 أيام. *​*بالنسبة للمعطف الذي كنتِ تبحثين عنه، فان خالكِ يوسف قال انه إذا قُمتِ بإرساله مع الأزرار فان ذلك سيكلف كثيرا لأن أزراره ثقيلة جدا، لذلك قُمتُ بنزع الأزرار ووضعتها في أحد جيوب المعطف *​*بالمناسبة فان والدكِ وجد عملا بعد طول انتظار.. ويوجد تحته ما يقارب 500 شخص! تصوري؟!*​*نعم هذا حقيقي.. فهو يقوم بتنظيف الأعشاب في المقبرة. *​*أُختكِ منى التي تزوجت هي الآن بانتظار مناسبة مفرحة! ولكننا لا نعرف حتى الآن جنس المولود، ولذلك فلن يكون بإمكاني إخباركِ إذا كنتِ ستصبحين خالة أو عمّة! على فكرة.. إذا رُزِقَت بطفلة فسوف تُسميها على اسمي... هذه أول مرة اسمع فيها أحد يسمي ابنته ماما!! *​*أخوكِ رائد وقع في مشكلة كبيرة.. فقد اقفل سيارته والمفاتيح بداخلها، واضطر للعودة للبيت مشيا ليجلب المفتاح الآخر.. لكي يخرجنا من داخلها. *​*وقبل أن أُنهي إذا صادفتِ ابنة خالتكِ آمال، سلِّمي عليها بإسمي، ولكن إذا لم يصدف أن التقيتما فلا تقولي لها شيئا. *​*مع حبي.. أمك الحنونة *​*ملاحظة: أردتُ أن أضع لكِ بعض النقود في المُغلّف، لكني مع الأسف تذكرت ذلك بعد أن أغلقته*​​ 
​


----------



## anass81 (18 مارس 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> وصلني هذا الإي مل أحببت أن أشارككم مضمونه بقصد الفائدة للجميع
> مع الشكر لمرسله



وين الايميل اخي ابو هادي....:18:



المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> الاخ العزيز انس بعد بذل مجهود في رفع جزئين من الكتاب لم ألحظ أي اهتمام بالموضوع من قبل الزملاء فاضطررت إلى تعديل الأولويات وأجلت رفع بقية الأجزاء



ارجو منك ان تتابع في هذا الموضوع وعلى مهلك وحسب وقتك لان الكتاب بصراحة مفيد جدا

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (18 مارس 2009)

شاهد بدر قال:


> *ابنتي الحبيبة .. *
> *أكتب لكِ بعض الكلمات لتعرفي أنني أكتب لكِ، لذلك إذا وصلتكِ رسالتي هذه، فإن هذه ستكون إشارة أنها وصلتكِ. *
> *إذا لم تصلكِ، فأخبريني، لكي أرسلها لكِ مرة أخرى. أنا اكتب لكِ ببطء لأنني أعرف أنكِ لا تقرئين بسرعة. *
> *في الآونة الأخيرة.. قرأ والدكِ بحثا يشير إلى أن غالبية الحوادث تحدث على بعد كيلومترات قليلة من بيتنا، ولهذا السبب قررنا أن ننتقل للسكن في شقة جديدة، البيت رائع، فيه غسالة، ولكني لا أعرف إن كانت تعمل أم لا! البارحة وضعت فيها بعض الغسيل، سحبت الخيط الذي فوقها فاختفى كل الغسيل! ولهذا فإنني أبحث عن كراسة الإرشاد للمستخدم. *
> ...


هذه زوجة جحا ؟ :81:
:d


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (18 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وين الايميل اخي ابو هادي....:18:


 
عذرا هذا هو الإي مل : أرجو الإفادة











> ارجو منك ان تتابع في هذا الموضوع وعلى مهلك وحسب وقتك لان الكتاب بصراحة مفيد جدا
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا


شكرا لاهتمامك ولولا تقديري لأهمية الموضوع وخاصة بالنسبة للمهندسين لأنهم مشاريع قادة في الأمة لولا تقديري لأهمية الموضوع لم أبذل جهدا عليه فقد قرأت الكتاب مع مجموعة أخرى سأوافيك بأسمائها تباعا لأهميتها الكبيرة وإن كنت في سوريا فإن سعرها بسيط مقارنة بقيمتها العالية.
تقبل تحيتي


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (18 مارس 2009)

*لماذا يتصف بعض البشر بالقسوة مع بعضهم ؟؟*


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (18 مارس 2009)

هذه الشجرة ...وين رايحة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## نوارة (18 مارس 2009)

انا جبتلكم اليوم كيفية تعذيب المشرفين بالمنتدى 
(ابو الحلول ، anass81 )


بصح نطلب منكم خدمه 

لما انطرد من المنتدى تعملو مظاهره وتخلوهم يرجعوني ثاني



أولا
أدخل المنتدى واكتب أي موضوع ليس له دخل بالمنتدى <--- الموضوع في وادي والمنتدى في وادي 
ويفضــل لو تكتـب عليه (( ارجــوا التثبيـت )) يكون لها طعم أحسن 
​
ثانياً 
 اكتب موضـوع نازل جـديد في المنتدى > انسخـه واكتبـه بإسمك مره ثانيه في نفس المنتدى ,, 
ويستحسن لو تكتب عليـه ((( فكــره جديــده ))) 
(( هنا المشــرف يدوخ.... مايعرفش وين المكـرر باش يحــذفو))
​
ثالثاً 
لا تشارك في أي منتدى ولا ترد على أحد 
وبعدين أطلب من الإدارة تحطك عضو فعال وكل يوم أرسل تظلّم إذا ماعطوكش حقك؟؟ 
​
رابعاً ​​اكتب موضوع في منتدى الشكـاوي والاقتراحات 
واكتب في الموضوع (( واحــد صفــر )) وجمبها صـوره واحــد يضحــك :68: 
(( وفي هذي اضمن لكم الطرد السريع )) 


خامساً 
شوف لك مشرف أو مشرفه والصق فيه... كل يوم أرسله رسائل خاصة تقـول له 
واش رأيك في ذاك الموضــوع .. لو حاس انه باااايخ احذفو .. وإذا لموضـوع رهيـب ثبتو 
((( هنا المشـرف يكره اليوم اللي خلـوه فيه مشــرف ))) 


سادساً 
دقق في إملاءات المشرفين ... ورد عليهم فقط لتصحيح الإملاء ولا ترد فى اساس الموضوع 


سابعا
شكّك في أي موضوع يـطرح في المنتدى .. في كل موضوع اكتب (( كأني رايته في منتدى ثاني)) 

((خلي العالم تــفهم أنه مسروق)) ​ 

ثامنا وأخيراً

حاول ترد على المواضيع القديمه (( طلع الغبار )) 

والجديده لا ترد عليهاا فتنزل

:68: :68: :68:


م.نوارة :84:

 

​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


>


جميلة أوي الصورة دي
مشكورة جداً


----------



## حسان2 (18 مارس 2009)

*Creation*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> هذه الشجرة ...وين رايحة ؟؟؟؟


 
شكلها كده مش قادرة تستحمل حرارة الشمس راحت تشوفلها شجرة تستخبي تحتها من حرارة الشمس ههههههههههههه


----------



## anass81 (18 مارس 2009)

صور رائعة جدا تظهر عظمة الخالق وضعف المخلوق , بارك الله فيك استاذ حسان 

ارجو منك اذا كنت تملك هذه الصور كملف باور بوينت , ان ترفعها لنا كي نحفظها لدينا

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## نوارة (18 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> صور رائعة جدا تظهر عظمة الخالق وضعف المخلوق , بارك الله فيك استاذ حسان
> 
> ارجو منك اذا كنت تملك هذه الصور كملف باور بوينت , ان ترفعها لنا كي نحفظها لدينا
> 
> وتقبل تحياتي


 

http://www.4shared.com/file/84562479/324097f4/FascinantMerci_de_diffuser.html​


----------



## حسان2 (18 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> صور رائعة جدا تظهر عظمة الخالق وضعف المخلوق , بارك الله فيك استاذ حسان
> 
> ارجو منك اذا كنت تملك هذه الصور كملف باور بوينت , ان ترفعها لنا كي نحفظها لدينا
> 
> وتقبل تحياتي



الأخ الكريم anass81
فيما يلي ملف الـ power point


----------



## anass81 (18 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/84562479/324097f4/fascinantmerci_de_diffuser.html​



بارك الله فيكِ أختي الكريمة وجزاكِ خيرا , ملف رائع باللغة الفرنسية



حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم anass81
> فيما يلي ملف الـ power point



أستاذي الكريم حسان ,جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد وجعله في صحيفة أعمالك


----------



## Abo Fares (18 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> هذه الشجرة ...وين رايحة ؟؟؟؟


 
على الأقل تصفيف الشعر قبل الخروج..

:68::68::68:​


----------



## Abo Fares (18 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> انا جبتلكم اليوم كيفية تعذيب المشرفين بالمنتدى
> 
> (ابو الحلول ، anass81 )
> 
> ...




ok, eng. nouara... i'm gonna give u only a YELLOW card now









be careful my friend not to get the RED one lol






:68::68::68:


of course i'm kidding... nice posts eng. nouara.. GO ON :84:

:56:​


----------



## حسان2 (18 مارس 2009)

*راحت أيام العز و عليه العوض*

بعد الأزمة العالمية وقيام شركات المقاولات بتقليص

العمالة هذا هو انعكاس الوضع المالى الدولى على المهندسين



أنا مش قلت لك قبل ما نتنيل نتجوز ما تشتغلش في المقاولات.المرتبات ضعيفة

ودايما فيه تقليصات عمالة وطلبت منك تشتغل في البيت بس انت رفضت

وقلتلى المقاولات كارير احسن.....خذ.......خذ









*انا قلت لك كام مرة استقيل وشوفلك شغلة بتجيب فلوس وماتتأثرش بالأزمات

شركات المقاولات بتأخر المرتبات و البونص بس انت ماسمعت كلاااامي ......خذ*






*فين المرتب ؟؟؟ لحد الان ما قبضتهوش

حنعمل إيه مع هذا الغلاء؟ طلقني واصرف على روحك*






*راااحت ايام العز

راحت عليكم يا مهندسين*


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (18 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> انا جبتلكم اليوم كيفية تعذيب المشرفين بالمنتدى
> 
> (ابو الحلول ، anass81 )​
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههه.... والله جامددددددددددددددة أخت نوارة ضحكت كثيرا" على هذه المشاركة ونوًرت لنا طريقنا في التعامل مع المشرفين الأعزاء.....الله ينوُر طريقك يانوارة. :57:

مع التقدير​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 مارس 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> *راحت أيام العز و عليه العوض*​
> 
> بعد الأزمة العالمية وقيام شركات المقاولات بتقليص​
> العمالة هذا هو انعكاس الوضع المالى الدولى على المهندسين​
> ...


 
جامده جداااااااااااا يا باشمهندس حسان ههههههههههههههههههههه

وعلي رايك دلوقتي الواحد لما يتسال انت بتشتغل ايه ,,,,,,, ويرد يقول انا مهندس مدني ,,,,,,,,,, بيتقالوا ولا يهمك الشغل مش عيب !!!!!!!!!!! ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نور الجزائرية (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
ما هذا الجمال و الروعة في المشاركات بهدا الموضوع كلها حلوة انا لم يعد يكفيني الوقت للاطلاع و المشاركة فاصبحت افضل قراءة حلاوة ما تكتبون .
اختي نوارة با رك الله فيك على مشاركاتك الجميلة و الهادفة ...
.اخي حسان لاتهتم لامر الازمة... الله هو الرازق للمهندس او لغير المهندس لا أحد ياخد الا ما كتب الله له...
لكن الا توافقني الراي ان المراة المسلمة تقف دوما الى جانب زوجها في الضيق و الشدة و في غيرهما .

و اليكم مشاركتي
*وقع حصان أحد المزارعين في بئر مياه عميقة** و لكنها **جافة*​*وأجهش الحيوان بالبكاء الشديد من الألم من اثر ا**لسقوط*​*واستمر هكذا عدة ساعات كا**ن المزارع خلالها يبحث الموقف ويفكر كيف* *يستعيد الحصان*​*و لم يستغرق الأمر طويلاً كي يقنع نفسه بأن الحصان قد أصبح* *عجوزاً*​*و ان تكلفة استخراجه تقترب من تكلفة شراء حصان آخر **هذا البئر جافة منذ زمن طويل* *وتحتاج إلى ردمها بأي شكل .*​*و هكذا نادى المزارع جيرانه وطلب منهم مساعدته** في **دم البئر*​*كي يحل مشكلتين في آن واحد، التخلص من البئر الجاف **ودفن الحصان*​*و بدأ الجميع بالمعاول و ا**لجوار يف في جمع* *الأتربة والنفايات وإلقائها في البئر*​*في بادئ الأمر، أدرك الحصان حقيقة ما** يجري *​*حيث أخذ في الصهيل بصوت عال يملؤه الألم وطلب** النجدة و بعد قليل من الوقت اندهش الجميع لانقطاع صوت الحصان و فجأة و بعد عدد*​*قليل من الجواريف نظر المزارع الى **داخل البئر وقد صعق لما رآه* ​*فقد وجد الحصان مشغولاً يهز** ظهره*​*فكلما سقطت عليه الأتربة يرميها بدوره على الارض*​*و يرتفع هو بمقدار خطوة واحدة لأعلى وهكذا* *استمر الحال*​*الكل يلقي الأوساخ إلى داخل البئر فتقع على* *ظهر الحصان*​*فيهز ظهره فتسقط على الأرض حيث يرتفع خطوة* *بخطوة إلى أعلى*​*وبعد الفترة اللازمة لملء البئر* ​*اقترب الحصان للأعلى و قفز قفزة بسيطة وصل* *بها إلى خارج البئر بسلام *​*كذلك الحياة تلقي بأوجاعها وأثقالها** عليك **كلما حاولت أن تنسى همومك فهي لن تنساك و سوف تواصل إلقاء نفسها و كل مشكلة تواجهك في الحياة هي حفنة تراب يجب ان تنفضها عن ظهرك حتى تتغلب عليها و ترتفع بذالك خطوة نحو الاعلى انفض جانبا و خذ خطوة فوقه لتجد نفسك يوما على القمة و لا تتوقف و لا تستسلم أبدا مهما شعرت ان الآخرين يريدون دفنك حيا اجعل قلبك خاليا من الهموم اجعل خاليا من القلق *​​*عش حياتك ببساطة**
**اكثر من العطاء وتوقع ** المصاعب توقع ان تأخذ القليل و توكل على الله و اطمئن لعدالته....*​​*



*​​*



*​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (19 مارس 2009)

جانب من المطبخ 

















أرفف وربما ثلاجة تُسحب . . لتوفير المساحة 









الخدمات كاملة . . في الصحراء 










الأرفف ( الخشبية ) عبارة عن سلّم للدور الثاني . . 

















للاستحمام 







لكبار السن . . 
























*غسّالة أواني . . في الصحراء <<< أهم خدمة *



*



*


*( مكتبة + صيدلية ) فوق باب الفندق من الداخل . . *

*



*



*الممر . .*


*



*


*الدور العلوي . . للنوم . . *

*



*



*التلفاز . . في الصحراء . . *


*



*

*منظر عام للدورين . . والجلسة*


*



*


​

​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (19 مارس 2009)

كانت . . تلك الدقّة المتناهية والخدمات المتكاملة ،،


*،*

*،*


*داخل هذه [ السيارة ] . . *



*



*



*غرفة القيادة . . مُجهّزة *



*



*




*



*

*



*

​


----------



## حسان2 (19 مارس 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> ...
> .اخي حسان لاتهتم لامر الازمة... الله هو الرازق للمهندس او لغير المهندس لا أحد ياخد الا ما كتب الله له...
> لكن الا توافقني الراي ان المراة المسلمة تقف دوما الى جانب زوجها في الضيق و الشدة و في غيرهما .



الأخت الكريمة والمبدعة نور الجزائرية
أولا أحييكي على هذه المشاركة المعبرة والرائعة
وثانيا أؤكد على قولك أن الله هو الرازق وبيده كل شيئ وما علينا الا أن نعقلها ونتوكل
ولا أشك أيضا أن المرأة المسلمة تتحلى بكل أخلاق الاسلام. وأن أهم أشخاص في حياتي هم من النساء أولهم وأهمهم أمي رحمها الله ورحم أموات المسلمين جميعا وآخرهم وأكثرهم قربا الى قلبي ابنتي. 
ونحن لانمازح الا من نحبهم
وأستغلها مناسبة لأبدي اعجابي بالحكمة والاتزان والسمو التي تنم عنها كل مشاركاتك وأقدم لك تحية تقدير واحترام كبيرين ولكل بنات وأبناء بلد المليون شهيد


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (19 مارس 2009)

*قبر خمسة نجوم*

ولست أرى السعادة جمع مال - - - ولكن التقي هو السعيد

اللهم نور قبورنا بالقران واجعل اعمالنا الصالحة خير رفبق لنا واجعلها لنا روضة من رياض الجنة 

آمين










شوفوا ايش وصّت يكون معاها في قبرها ..





أحدث تقليعات في احدى مدنا العربيه قبور ديلوكس خمسة نجوم !!! هل هذا قبر ؟ الحمد لله على نعمه العقل 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله . 
صاحبة القبر أوصت برغبتها أن تدفن على سرير وثير !!! 











وماخذه معاها كحول... علشان الرحله وزجاجه كبيره !!!





وصابون وشامبو مع كامل مكياجها من كلونيا ولم تنسى احذيتها ... أظنها تعتقد معزومة لحفله...!!!





لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله 

منقوول​
​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (19 مارس 2009)

*وقاحة فتاة*


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....... وبعد ،،، 

في احدى الليالي جلست سيدة في المطار لعدة ساعات
في انتظار رحلة لها .

وأثناء فترة انتظارها ذهبت لشراء كتاب وكيس من
الحلوى لتقضي بهما وقتها ,

فجأة وبينما هي متعمقة في القراءة أدركت أن هناك
شابة صغيرة قد جلست بجانبها وأختطفت قطعة

من كيس الحلوى الذي كان موضوعا بينهما . قررت أن
تتجاهلها في بداية الأمر,,

ولكنها شعرت بالأنزعاج عندما كانت تأكل الحلوى
وتنظر في الساعة بينما كانت هذه الشابة

تشاركها في الأكل من الكيس أيضا . حينها بدأت
بالغضب فعلا ثم فكرت في نفسها قائلة

" لو لم أكن امرأة متعلمة وجيدة الأخلاق لمنحت هذه
المتجاسرة عينا سوداء في الحال "

وهكذا في كل مرة كانت تأكل قطعة من الحلوى كانت
الشابة تأكل واحدة أيضا

وتستمر المحادثة المستنكرة بين أعينهما وهي متعجبة
بما تفعلة ,,

ثم ان الفتاة وبهدوء وبابتسامة خفيفة قامت باختطاف
آخر قطعة من الحلوى

وقسمتهاالى نصفين فأعطت السيدة نصفا بينما أكلت هي
النصف الآخر.

أخذت السيدة القطعة بسرعة وفكرت قائلة " يالها من
وقحة كما أنها غير مؤدبة حتى أنها لم تشكرني ".

بعد ذلك بلحظات سمعت الاعلان عن حلول موعد الرحلة
فجمعت أمتعتها وذهبت الى بوابة صعود الطائرة

دون أن تلتفت وراءها الى المكان الذي تجلس فيه تلك
السارقة الوقحة .

وبعدما صعدت الى الطائرة ونعمت بجلسة جميلة هادئة
أرادت وضع كتابها الذي قاربت عل انهائه في الحقيبة
,

وهنا صعقت بالكامل

تري ماذا حدث؟؟؟

وجدت كيس الحلوى الذي اشترته موجودا في تلك
الحقيبة بدأت تفكر

" ياالهي لقد كان كيس الحلوى ذاك ملكا للشابة وقد
جعلتني أشاركها به",

حينها أدركت وهي متألمة بأنها هي التي كانت وقحة ,
غير مؤدبة , وسارقة أيضا.

العبره من هذه القصة 

كم مرة في حياتنا كنا نظن بكل ثقة ويقين بأن شيئا
ما يحصل بالطريقة الصحيحة التي حكمنا عليه بها
,ولكننا نكتشف متأخرين بأن ذلك لم يكن صحيحا ..

وكم مرة جعلنا فقد الثقة بالآخرين والتمسك بآرائنا
نحكم عليهم بغير العدل بسبب آرائنا المغرورة بعيدا
عن الحق والصواب.

هذا هو السبب الذي يجعلنا نفكر مرتين قبل أن نحكم
على الآخرين ...

دعونا دوما نعطي الآخرين آلاف الفرص قبل أن نحكم
عليهم بطريقة سيئة*​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (19 مارس 2009)

*سبب تسمية سفن اب بهذا الاسم*


*هل تعلم ماهو سبب تسمية مشروب سفن اب بهذا الاسم الغريب؟


قيل لان مدير شركة المشروبات الامريكيه اجتمع مع مجلس الاداره لاختيار الاسم وطلب منهم 

ان يكتب كل عضو اختياره في ورقه وعندما استلم اول ورقه كان مكتوبا بهاdnL 

ويقصد العضو 
drink national lemon

ولكن المدير استلم الورقه بالمقلوب ولذلك قرأ الاقتراح بالصوره التاليه : 

7up


واعجبه الاقتراح لغرابته وابدي موافقته فورا وعند ما سئل العضو صاحب الاقتراح عن سبب الاسم فيما بعد ذكر الواقعه السابقه 
*​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (19 مارس 2009)

*أضف الى معلوماتك*

*حاسة التذوق لدى الفراشات في قدميها *
* ( اما شو ذوق)*

* *******

* ترمش النساء تقريبا ضعف الرجل*
* ( وااااااااااااضح )*

* *******
* يستخدم رجال الاسكيمو الثلاجات لمنع الطعام من التجمد*
* ( شغل تعجيز)*

* *******
* صوت البطة لا صدى له ولا احد يعلم لماذا .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
* ( هي لو كلها بلا صوت)*

* *******
* من المممكن ان تصعد البقرة السلم ولكن من المستحيل ان تنزل*
* (شفتوا ليش عملوا مصعد )*
* ********
* عدد النجوم في الكون .. أكثر من عدد الرمال في العالم*
* ( سبحان الله )*
* ********
* هناك نوع من العصافير يبني أكثر من عش.. ثم تأتي زوجته وتختار واحد*
* (هذا الدلال بعينه )*

* *********
* إذا مات ذكر اليمامة فإن اليمامة زوجته لا ترتبط بأحد غيره... وتنوح عليه إلى أن تموت*
* (أصيلة)*

* *********
* مجموع البحيرات الموجودة في كندا وحدها يزيد عن عدد البحيرات الموجودة في جميع دول العالم مجتمعة*
* (على ذمه الراوي)*

* *********
* وضعية عيني الحمار في رأسه تسمح له برؤية حوافره الأربعة بشكل دائم في آن واحد*
* (ولسا بتقولو حمار)*

* *********
* النعامة تعيش حتى 75 عاما وتظل قادرة على التكاثر حتى سن الخمسين*
* (يا هيك النسوان يا بلا)*

* *********
* النعامة لا تدفن رأسها في الرمال هرباً من الخطر بل بحثاً عن الماء*
* ( ظلمناها)*

* *********
* أصغر والدين في العالم كانا يبلغان من العمر 8 و9 أعوام وكانا يعيشان في الصين في العام 1910 -*
* (وبيقلولك ليش مستعجل)*

* ******** *
* الكرسي الكهربائي الذي يُستخدم في الإعدام هو من اختراع طبيب أسنان *
* (الله يكسر سنانه)*

* *********
* ذكر الثعلب لا يقترن سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط طوال حياته ، وإذا ماتت تلك الأنثى فان الذكر يظل أعزباً طوال حياته، أما إذا مات الذكر فإن الأنثى لا تمتنع عن الارتباط بذكر جديد*
* (كل واحد بيعمل بأصله)*

* *********
* بدأ استخدام إشارات المرور الضوئية قبل اختراع السيارات*
* (ما فهمت ليش!!!)*

* *********
* يبلغ عدد الاغنام الموجودة في نيوزيلندا نحو 70 مليوناً في حين ان عدد السكان لا يتجاوز 4 ملايين*
* (لازم الاغنام تعمل انقلاب) *
* ******** *
* من الناحية العلمية ، يعد الموز من الأعشاب بينما تعد الطماطم فاكهة*
* (والله الواسطة بتعمل كل شي) *​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (19 مارس 2009)

*الصندوق الأسود*

يعتقد الكثير من الناس ان لون الصندوق هو اللون الاسود وهذا خطا فلونه هو اللون البرتقالي وسمي باللون الاسود بسبب الكوارث الجوية وحوادث تحطم الطائرات .. 

والان هيا بنا لنتعرف على الصندوق الاسود وكيف يعمل !! 


منذ الستينات بدا الانسان يفكر في جهاز يستطيع تحمل الانفجارات وتحطم الطائرات والنيران وتحمل المكوث في المحيطات وتحمل السقوط من عشرات الكيلو مترات بل الالالف 




كما نلاحظ في الرسم ان هناك صندوقان وليس صندوق واحد يقبعان في مؤخرة الطارة يسجلان ما يحدث للطائرة طول فترة سفرها !! 

اما الصندوق الاسود الاول : 
فوظيفته حفظ البيانات الرقمية والقيم الفيزيائية 

( الوقت , السرعة , الاتجاه .. ) 

واما الصندوق الاسود الثاني : 
فوظيفته تسجيل الاصوات 

( مشاحنات , استنجاد , حوارات .. )






​
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
والان تعالوالنرى جهاز التسجيل العجيب كيف يتم التسجيل ؟ 


التسجيل الرقمي الحديث يستطيع تسجيل المعلومات الرقمية لساعات طويلة 









ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الصندوق الاسود محاط بجدار سميك من سبائك معدنية تستطيع تحمل الارتطامات القوية والتحطم والانفجارات وقد تم اجراء تجربة باطلاق قذيفة على الصندوق بقوة 3400 نيوتن 





ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وكذالك باسقاط ثقل معدني يزن 230كغم فوقه من ارتفاع 3.5 متر





ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وكذالك بتطبيق ضغط يوازي الضغط الحاصل تحت المحيطات 





ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وذالك بغمس الصندوق الاسود لمدة 24 ساعة داخل حوض مملؤ بمياه بحرية 







وعليه ان يخضع لاختبار تحمل الحرارة العالية حوالي 1100 درجة مئوية 







سؤال مهم !!! 
كيف يستطيع الخبراء اكتشاف مكان الصندوق الاسود بعد تحطم الطائرة وسقوطها من الالاف الكيلومترات ؟؟ 









طور الخبراء الصندوق الاسود بحيث هو يدلهم على مكانه وذالك بارسال اشارات فوق سمعية .. 

( كيلو هيرتز ) يمكن التقاطها من على بعد عشرات الكيلومترات وليس غريبا ان نسمع عن العثور عليه بعد يومين من سقوط الطائرة !! .. 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
صندوق صغير يحوي في طياته عالم عجيب من الاسلاك يبلغ قيمته من 10 الاف - 30 الف دولار استطاع ان يقدم خدمة جليلة للانسان ​


----------



## Abo Fares (19 مارس 2009)

*أشـهـر لـزقــة في تـاريـخ التـلـفـزيـون*

أشـهـر لـزقــة في تـاريـخ التـلـفـزيـون​ 


*في الأخبار السياسية، الرياضية، الثقافية، الفنية..!*
​ 








​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 

[img=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/c599a0c0d7.jpg]​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 


منقول من بريدي..​


----------



## anass81 (20 مارس 2009)

*الاحتراف في النصب*

​ *مهارة فائقة في التفاوض*​ الأب (مخاطبا ابنه) :​ أريدك أن تتزوج الفتاة التي اخترتها لك.​ الإبن :​ و لكني سأختار عروسي بنفسي.​ الأب :​ و لكني اخترت لك ابنة بيل جيتس !!!​ الإبن :​ حسنا ، في هذه الحالة . ... . أوافق.​ الأب (مخاطبا بيل جيتس) :​ لدي عريس لابنتك.​ بيل جيتس:​ لكن ابنتي ما زالت صغيرة السن على الزواج.​ الأب:​ و لكن العريس هو نائب رئيس البنك الدولي !!!​ بيل جيتس:​ آه !! في هذه الحالة . .. .. أوافق.​ الأب (مخاطبا مدير البنك الدولي):​ لدي شاب يصلح لمنصب نائب رئيس البنك.​ المدير :​ و لكن لدينا عدد كبير من النواب ، و لا توجد مناصب شاغرة .​ الأب :​ و لكن نائب الرئيس المقترح هو زوج ابنة بيل جيتس.​ المدير :​ آه !! في هذه الحالة . .. .. تم تعيينه​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> *مهارة فائقة في التفاوض*
> 
> 
> الأب (مخاطبا ابنه) :
> ...


 
فعلا مهاره فائقه في التفاوض ,,,,,,, بس اللي خدمه انه قدر يوصل لبيل جيتس ولرئيس البنك الدولي هههههههههههه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 مارس 2009)

*ياااااااااااااااه وحشنا يازعيم*



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....... وبعد ،،،
> 
> في احدى الليالي جلست سيدة في المطار لعدة ساعات
> في انتظار رحلة لها .
> ...



موضوع غاية في الروعة وفوق الممتاز ويستحق التقيم
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 مارس 2009)

*عندي مداخله*



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> *هل تعلم ماهو سبب تسمية مشروب سفن اب بهذا الاسم الغريب؟
> 
> 
> قيل لان مدير شركة المشروبات الامريكيه اجتمع مع مجلس الاداره لاختيار الاسم وطلب منهم
> ...



ما اعلمه عن هذا الإسم
7up هو تغير ال ph في المعدة وبالتالي حدوث ما نعرفه بالتجشيء اعزكم الله
اي ان 7up تعني 7 لفوق
ارجو ان يكون الأمر واضح


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (20 مارس 2009)

*ماذا ترسم على جوانب الصفحة عندما تكون شارد الذهن ؟؟؟*

*احيانا عندما تمل من حصة او محاضرة معينة ،,, *

*او عندما تكون شارد الذهن ،,,*

*ترسم خرابيش تظن ان لا معنى لها ولكن أقول لكِ انه لها معنى وتفسير,,*

*فالرسم في الجانب الأيسر من الصفحة يدل على الحذر,,*

*وفي الجانب الأيمن على شخصية اجتماعية ,, *




*...(( الــوجـــــــوه )) ...*


*

*


*الرسوم الجانبية للوجوه تعني ان الشخص يواجه صعوبة في إقامة علاقات مع الآخرين** .*
*في حين ان الوجوه السعيدة تعني ان كل شيء يسير على ما يرام في حين ان الوجوه*
*الحزينة تعني عدم القدرة على التعاون مع الآخرين .*



*...(( الثعــــابيـــــن ))...*

*تدل على القدرة الجسدية أو ان الشخص الذي يرسم الثعابين يتمتع بسرعة بديهة مباشرة تصيب دائما .*



*..(( رســـم أشخــــاص بــلا وجـــوه ))...*

*تدل على عدم الارتباط وانعدام الهوية، أو ان يكون هذا الشخص يشعر بعدم التقدير من الآخرين وبأنه لا يشعر بوجوده احد أو أنه يشعر بالارتباك بسبب انعدام الشعوربالخصوصية .*




*...((المكعبــــات))..*

*

*

*هذا الشخص الذي يرسم المكعبات يحتاج الى الصحبة ولا يحبذ فكرة البقاء وحيدا .. *




*...(( الورود ))..*

*

*

*يفضلها الأشخاص العطوفين والحساسي المشاعر كما أنهم يهتمون بكل ما يتعلق*
*بالحب .*




*...(( الأسهــــــم ))...*

*

*

*تظهر رسوم الأسهم مشاعر التوتر، وإذا أشارت هذه الأسهم إلى أعلى فهذا يدل*
*على الطموح، اما الأسهم التي تشير إلى كل الاتجاهات فتدل على ذهن متفتح .*




*...((النجـــــــــوم))...*

*

*

*يدل رسم النجوم اما على شخصية طموحة مستعدة للتحدي أو حتى كسر القواعد .*



*..((العيــــــون))..*


*

*


*شخصية تنطوي على غموض وتدل العيون الصغيرة الضيقة على الحزن اما العيون التي*
*تعاني حولا فتدل على روح المرح والفكاهة وتدل الرموش المنمقة على شخصية جذابة .*



*...((القلــــــوب))...*

*

*

*تفسر القلوب كدليل على الضعف العاطفي وطبيعة معرضة للجروح الشعورية وكلما ازداد*
*عدد القلوب كان أمد الجروح العاطفية قريبا ..*



*...((الدوائــــــر))...*

*

*

*الدوائر تدل على الكسل وعلى طبيعة إنسانية غير مستقلة وتشير الدوائر البسيطة على*
*ان الصدق والأمانة من سمات هذا الشخص الذي يرسم اما الدوائر المتلاصقة والمكدسة*
*أو المترابطة أو المتداخلة فتدل على حاجة الى تفادي العداء .*



*...((الزخـــــارف))...*

*

*

*قد تكون هذه الزخارف معقدة أو بسيطة، وكلما كانت الزخارف صعبة ومعقدة ازداد*
*عمق الأفكار التي يتداولها الراسم في ذهنه **.*



*...((الدوامـــــــات))....*

*

*

*قد تدل على دافع ولكن تدل أيضا على زيف وعلى ان الراسم يفكر في طريقة يحتال*
*بها على الناس والابتعاد عن مواجهتهم من دون ان يضايقهم .*



*...((البيـــــوت))...*

*

*

*البيوت التي أمامها طرق طويلة تؤدي إليها تشير إلى الود واهتمام الراسم اما الطرق*
*القصيرة فتدل على شخصية منفتحة ومستقرة، اما البيوت التي تتمتع بكثرة التفاصيل*
*فتدل على رغبة في المثالية، اما الخطوط غير المرتبة أو عدم وجود نوافذ فيدل*
*على بيوت بلا سعادة .

*


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (20 مارس 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> ما اعلمه عن هذا الإسم
> 7up هو تغير ال ph في المعدة وبالتالي حدوث ما نعرفه بالتجشيء اعزكم الله
> اي ان 7up تعني 7 لفوق
> ارجو ان يكون الأمر واضح


كيف حالك ياعم ابراهيم 
والله الدنيا لسه بخير - بالنسبة لتوضيحك علميا مظبوط جدا والـ ph درجة الحموضة وهذا ينطبق على المياه الغازية كلها ولكن الحديث هنا عن سبب التسمية لهذا النوع من المشروبات 7up


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (20 مارس 2009)

*تدريس يجيب الجنون .. ولا ايه راي المدرسين*


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (20 مارس 2009)

كنا في نفير لدق طوب اللبن (طوب اخضر من طين ماء وتربه)
وكان معانا واحد اعمي اصر ان يعمل معنا
طيب كويس قرب الطين وانا امسك القالب تمام
تمام
متعود منه انه دائما بيجيب اشياء خارقه كان يعلمك باسم المصافح وان يعلم الابواب المفتوحه من المغلقه واشياء لا تصدق الا لمن شاهده
وفي ذلك اليوم كان كل الطين بحجم الطوبه تماما لا ازيد ولا اقل
سبحان الله 
انسان الغرائب كثيره تحدث ولا اكاد اصدقها
ولكن
ولكن
ولكنه كان ياتي بالطوب الذي انتهيت من تجهيزه لاعيد به كل مره


----------



## نوارة (20 مارس 2009)

*what am I going to be ?*​​​


----------



## anass81 (21 مارس 2009)

*جحا*

دعوى بدليلها ​
أدعى جحا الولاية ، فسأله السامعون عن كرامته ، 
فقال ( أتريدون مني كرامه أعظم من علمي بما في قلوبكم جميعا ) ؟
قالوا : ( وماذا في قلوبنا ) ؟
قال : ( كلكم تقولون في قلوبكم أنني كذاب ):34:


----------



## شاهد بدر (21 مارس 2009)

هذا واحد راح يقدم لوظيفة في شركة فلما دخل عندهم سألوه :​​



متى يكون حاصل ضرب 3*3 =10؟ 


 فقال : عندما تكون الإجابة خاطئة 



قالوا : ماهو الشي الذي له أكثر من جناح ولا يطير؟ 
 قال : الفندق 

 قالوا : ما هي الكلمة المكونة من أربع حروف إذا أكلت نصفها تموت ، وإذا أكلتها كاملة لا يصيبك شيء؟ 
 قال : سمسم 

قالوا : من هو الرجل الذي يستطيع أن يقف على الأرض ورأسه فوق النجوم ؟ 
 قال : الضابط 

 قالوا : ما هو أكبر عدد من المواليد يمكن أن تضعه النعامة ؟ 
 قال : النعامة تبيض ولا تلد 

قالوا : ما هو الشيء الذي بدونه لا تستطيع أن تحصل على الوظيفة في هذه الشركة ؟ 
قال : الواسطه 

قالوا : وهل عندك واسطة ؟ 
 قال : لأ 

*قالوا :* 
* طيب ... سكر الباب معك وإنت طالع* ​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 مارس 2009)

*حلوه*



شاهد بدر قال:


> هذا واحد راح يقدم لوظيفة في شركة فلما دخل عندهم سألوه :​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




جااااااااااااااااااااااااامدة


----------



## نور الجزائرية (21 مارس 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> *هناك نوع من العصافير يبني أكثر من عش.. ثم تأتي زوجته وتختار واحد*
> *(هذا الدلال بعينه )*​
> **********
> *إذا مات ذكر اليمامة فإن اليمامة زوجته لا ترتبط بأحد غيره... وتنوح عليه إلى أن تموت*
> ...


----------



## نور الجزائرية (21 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> *ماذا ترسم على جوانب الصفحة عندما تكون شارد الذهن ؟؟؟*
> 
> *احيانا عندما تمل من حصة او محاضرة معينة ،,, *
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
معلومات حلوة كثير و مفيدة ...فعلا كل واحد فينا يقوم برسم شيئا ما اثناء شروده...:81: 
انا ارسم ازهار دوما و احاول ان اجعلها تنطق بالتفنن بها :63::84::84::84::84::84:
و لكن غالبا ما اكتب اسمي كثيرا ....كأن ما يوجد غيره :28:.......:81: ..... :34:


----------



## نور الجزائرية (21 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> *ماذا ترسم على جوانب الصفحة عندما تكون شارد الذهن ؟؟؟*
> 
> *احيانا عندما تمل من حصة او محاضرة معينة ،,, *
> 
> ...





إنسانة من تراب قال:


> *ماذا ترسم على جوانب الصفحة عندما تكون شارد الذهن ؟؟؟*
> 
> *احيانا عندما تمل من حصة او محاضرة معينة ،,, *
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
معلومات حلوة كثير و مفيدة ...فعلا كل واحد فينا يقوم برسم شيئا ما اثناء شروده...:81: 
انا ارسم ازهار دوما و احاول ان اجعلها تنطق بالتفنن بها :63::84::84::84::84::84:
و لكن غالبا ما اكتب اسمي كثيرا ....كأن ما يوجد غيره :28:.......:81: ..... :34:
شكرا لك اختي ...ننتظر المزيد


----------



## إسلام علي (21 مارس 2009)

أخوكم : ماجد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

قصة حدثت معي شخصيا (ماجد) وأشهد الله على ذلك

ذات يوم كنت خارج من العمل إلى المسجد لأداء صلاة الظهر 

وإذا بقطة من القطط التي تعيش في مقر عملنا وحوله تلحق بي على الرصيف المجاور للشركة ثم تسبقني وتنظر إلى وتموء مواء شديدا ...

فتوقفت رغما عني 

فإذا هي تعود أدراجها من حيث أتت وتلفت إلي وتموء نفس المواء الشديد فتركتها وواصلت السير إلى المسجد فإذا بها تلحقني مرة أخرى كأنها تستوقفني !!

فقلت سبحان الله ووقفت..

فعادت مرة أخرى أدراجها وهي تتلفت إلى وتموء

فقلت في نفسي هل تريد مني القطة أن أتبعها ؟

وبالفعل سرت وراءها فسارت أمامي بسرعة وهي تتلفت 

ثم دخلت القطة من باب الشركة فدخلت وراءها

فسارت إلى الحديقة الخلفية وأنا وراءها حتى جاءت إلى ركن تحت بعض الشجيرات وأخذت تموء كأنها تصرخ

ثم تذهب إلى صنبور ماء الري المفتوح وتموء بشدة

ثم تعود للركن هذا وتموء بشدة

فذهبت لكي أنظر ماذا في الركن فإذا بعدد من القطط الوليدة في مجرى ماء جاف تحت الشجيرات

وقد فتح العامل صنبور الماء وبدأ الماء يسيل ويملأ القنوات التي في الحديقة وقد أوشك على إغراق قططها 

فذهبت على الفور وأغلقت الصنبور

فتوجهت هي إلى قططها الوليدة وحملتهم واحدة واحدة إلى الأمان وأنا أنظر في ذهول إلى ما يحدث 

وخطرت في بالي هذه الآية من سورة الأنعام :

وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلَّا أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ (38)

فهذه القطة أثبتت أنها في الفهم والتصرف مثل أي إنسان ولكنها في شكل وحجم ولغة مختلفة.

وقد قررت أن أحكيها لكم للعبرة والفائدة وزيادة الإيمان

أخوكم : ماجد


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 مارس 2009)

bishr قال:


> أخوكم : ماجد
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
> 
> ...



سبحان الله تمام كما في الرسوم المتحركة انا والله مصدقاك ان شاء الله تدخل الجنة في هذه الهرة بس انا شايفة انو الك علاقة وطيدة بالحيونات مرة كلاب و مرة قطط


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (21 مارس 2009)

جامع خالد بن الوليد في حمص - سوريا 


http://www.4shared.com/file/44002426/57aa0f7c/___online.html


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (21 مارس 2009)

bishr قال:


> أخوكم : ماجد
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
> 
> ...




لا أملك إلا أن أقوووول سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 

لقد اثبتت تلك القطه أنها تمتلك فهم جيد فقد أقنعتك على المجي وراءها 

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 مارس 2009)

قصة فيهـــا حكمة​ 
احد سجناء لويس الرابع عشر محكوم عليه بالاعدام ومسجون في جناح قلعه مطله على جبل هذا السجين لم يبق على موعد اعدامه سوى ليله واحده.. ويروى عن لويس الرابع عشر ابتكاره لحيل وتصرفات غريبه .. 

وفي تلك الليله فوجىء السجين وهو في اشد حالات اليأس بباب الزنزانه يفتح ولويس يدخل عليه مع حرسه ليقول له اعرف ان موعد اعدامك غدا
 
لكنى ساعطيك فرصه ان نجحت في استغلالها فبامكانك ان تنجوا ....هناك مخرج موجود في جناحك بدون حراسه ان تمكنت من العثور عليه يمكنك عن طريقه الخروج وان لم تتمكن فان الحراس سيأتون غدا مع شروق الشمس لاخذك لحكم الاعدام ..... 

ارجو ان تكون محظوظا بمافيه الكفايه لتعرف هذا المخرج.. وبعد اخذ ورد وتأكد السجين من جديه الامبراطور وانه لايقول ذلك للسخريه منه غادر الحراس الزانزانه مع الامبراطور بعد ان فكوا سلاسله وتركو السجين لكى لايضيع عليه الوقت

جلس السجين مذهولا فهو يعرف ان الامبراطور صادق ويعرف عن لجوءه لمثل مثل هذه الابتكارات في قضايا وحالات مماثله ولما لما يكن لديه خيار قرر انه لن يخسر من المحاوله
 
وبدأت المحاولات وبدا يفتش في الجناح الذى سجن فيه والذى يحتوى على عده غرف وزوايا 

ولاح له الامل عندما اكتشف غطاء فتحه مغطاه بسجاده باليه على الارض 
وما ان فتحها حتى وجدها تؤدى الى سلم ينزل الى سرداب سفلي ويليه درج اخر يصعد مره اخرى وبعده درج اخر يؤدى الى درج اخر وظل يصعد ثم يصعد الى ان بدأ يحس بتسلل نسيم الهواء الخارجى مما بث في نفسه الامل ولكن الدرج لم ينتهي

واستمر يصعد.. ويصعدويصعد.. الى ان وجد نفسه في النهايه وصل الى برج القلعه الشاهق والارض لايكاد يراها وبقي حائرا لفتره طويله


 
فلم يجد ان هناك اى فرصه ليستفيد منها للهرب وعاد ادراجه حزينا منهكا والقى نفسه في اول بقعه يصل اليها في جناحه حائرا لكنه واثق ان الامبراطور لايخدعه 
وبينما هو ملقى على الارض مهموم ومنهك ويضرب بقدمه الحائط غاضبا واذا به يحس بالحجر الذى يضع عليه قدمه يتزحزح
 
فقفز وبدأ يختبر الحجر فوجد بالامكان تحريكه وما ان ازاحه واذا به يجد سردابا ضيقا لايكاد يتسع للزحف فبدأ يزحف وكلما زحف كلما استمر يزحف بدأ يسمع صوت خرير مياه 

واحس بالامل لعلمه ان القلعه تطل على نهر بل ووجد نافذه مغقله بالحديد امكنه ان يرى النهر من خلالها ..... 

استمرت محاولاته بالزحف الى ان وجد في النهايه هذا السرداب ينتهى بنهايه ميته مغلقه وعاد يختبر كل حجر وبقعه فيه ربما كان فيه مفتاح حجر اخر لكن كل محاولاته ضاعت بلاسدى والليل يمضى 

واستمر يحاول...... ويفتش..... وفي كل مره يكتشف املا جديدا... فمره ينتهى الى نافذه حديديه ومره الى الى سرداب طويل ذو تعرجات لانهايه لها ليجد السرداب اعاده لنفس الزانزانه 

وهكذا ظل طوال الليل يلهث في محاولات وبوادر امل تلوح له مره من هنا ومره من هناك وكلها توحى له بالامل في اول الامر لكنها في النهايه تبوء بالفشل وتزيد من تحطمه 

واخيرا انقضت ليله السجين كلها 
ولاح له من خلال النافذه الشمس تطلع وهو ملقى على ارضيه السجن في غايه الانهاك محطم الامل من محاولاته اليائسه وايقن ان مهلته انتهت وانه فشل في استغلال الفرصه 

ووجد وجه الامبرطور يطل عليه من الباب ويقول له...... اراك لازلت هنا .... 

قال السجين كنت اتوقع انك صادق معى ايها الامبراطور..... قال له الامبراطور ... لقد كنت صادقا... سأله السجين.... لم اترك بقعه في الجناح لم احاول فيها فاين المخرج الذي قلت لي 


' 
' 
' 
' 
' 
' 
' 
' 
' 
' 
' 
' 
له الإمبراطور قال
لقد كان باب الزنزانه مفتوحا وغير مغلق 

.................................................. ..................................​
استمتعت جدا بقراءة هذه القصه

 الإنسان دائما يضع لنفسه صعوبات وعواقب ولا يلتفت إلى ماهو بسيط في حياته​
حياتنا قد تكون بسيطة بالتفكير البسيط لها , وتكون صعبة عندما يصعبها الانسان علي نفسه​​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (21 مارس 2009)

هل شاهدت قطة تنزل الدرج دحرجة
ادخل وشاهد


http://www.4shared.com/file/94182234/c41bae16/__online.html


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (21 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> قصة فيهـــا حكمة​
> 
> احد سجناء لويس الرابع عشر محكوم عليه بالاعدام ومسجون في جناح قلعه مطله على جبل هذا السجين لم يبق على موعد اعدامه سوى ليله واحده.. ويروى عن لويس الرابع عشر ابتكاره لحيل وتصرفات غريبه ..
> 
> ...


 
اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلاً وأنت قادر على أن تجعل الحزن إن شئت سهلاً ....

وفعلاً ... نضّيق على أنفسنا أحياناً دون مبررات ....
شكرا أخي ..


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (21 مارس 2009)

مقطع فلاشي مميز

كل ما عليكم الضغط على الرابط ومتابعة المشهد



.. بس انتبهوا ما تكبروا النافذة

أدعكم مع الرابط... ومشاهدة ممتعة





http://users.telenet.be/kixx/


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (21 مارس 2009)

فكاهات من الماضي الحمصي ....



-كانت هناك براميل للبترول كتب عليها بالعربية (شل) وبالانلكليزية (Shell) فقام أحد الظرفاء الحمصيين فأخذ برميلاً منها وعندما قبض عليه سأله الحاكم : لماذا سرقت البرميل يا رجل ؟ قال المتهم : سيدي أنا لم أسرقه , ولكني وجدت عليه فعل الأمر شل وماضيه شال ومضارعه يشيل فأخذته .
* 2- كان الخواجة (سمعان سمعان ) أحد موظفي دار السينما في حمص صاحب النكتة الهاتفية حيث كان يُسأل على الهاتف , من أنت ؟ أنا سمعان ! فيكرر السائل قوله :أنا أعرف أنك سمعان (سامع) ولكن من أنت ؟! أنا سمعان سمعان . فيكرر السائل قوله : أنا أعرف أنك سمعان ولكن من المتكلم معي ؟ ويتكرر ذلك لعدة مرات إلى أن يقول للسائل يا أخي أنا اسمي سمعان وكنية عائلتي أيضاً سمعان .*



* 3- يتناقل الحمصيون قصة مفادها بأن أحد رؤساء البلدية كان يقتني لركوبه وتنقله حماراً أبيضاً , وكان مقر البلدية في حينه مكان مديرية الآثار (في شارع القوتلي )وهي مقابلة لبناء دار الحكومة عندئذ (مكان الميتم الاسلامي والمسيحي الآن ) , وكان هذا الحمار يُربط على باب بناء البلدية . ويتندر الحمصيون من كبار السن بأن ذلك الحمار إذا اتجه برأسه نحو الجنوب فهذا يعني أن رئيس البلدية لدي السيد متصرف حمص , وإذا كان الحمار العتيد المربوط إلى جدار البلدية متجهاً إلى جدار البلدية فهذا يعني ان رئيس البلدية موجود في البلدية , وإذا لم يجد المواطنون الحمار فهذا يدل على أن رئيس البلدية لم يحضر بعد .*



* 4- كان يقال للسيدات اللواتي يشاهدن السينما للمرة الأولى من سيدات أخريات يحببن المداعبة بأن يغطين وجوههن عند ظهور أبطال الشاشة الذكور , إلى أن يتكشف لهن سر هذه الخيالات .*

* 5- تحدث كبراء السن عن امرأة حمصية مسنة ركبت سيارة (بوسطة) للمرة الأولى تريد السفر فكانت تتساءل وجِلة : أين عريش العربة؟ أين الخيل ؟ وأين العليقة لها ؟! وعندما سارت السيارة (البوسطة) بقيت المرأة تولول وتستغيث ولم تقتنع بوجود السيارة بدون خيل حتى تعبت واقتنعت !*

* 6- المعروف عن (المليِّس) أنه يستعمل آلة الصقل برشاقة وليونة ليأتي الإكساء الإسمنتي أو الترابي ناعماً . بينما (الفاعل :وهوي لفظة تدل على رجل يعمل بالأجرة ) الذي يخلط التراب بالتبن والماء ليدعكه برجله , فإنه يعمل الجبلة بجهد وتعب ولكن أجرته أقل من أجرة المليِّس المختص . وحدث مرة أن رجلاً طلب إصلاح جداره من المليس والفاعل ,بنهاية العمل أعطى الفاعل أجرة أعلى من أجرة المليس فاحتج الأخير فأجابه الرجل - أنت عملك بسيط ( حلس ملس ) , بينما زميلك عمله صعب وهو دوماً (شبط لبط ) .*

* 7- روى لنا السيد أحمد الضاهر الحادثة التالية : جاء البدوي زائراً شريكه في المدينة يحمل علبة لبن (حليب رائب) قائلاً وهو يبدي الحزن على غنمات الرجل : عشرة شلهن الديب (أكلهن الذئب ). وعشرة ماتوا من الصقيع و وعشرة ضاعوا , وعشرة ما أدري أين ذهبت !! وتابع قوله : والحين جبت لك اللبنات (أتيت لك باللبن ) هدية من الجوار . فما كان من صاحب الغنم إلا أن تناول علبة اللبن وسكبها على رأس البدوي وهو يتميز سخطاً وغضباً . فما كان من البدوي إلا قال ببرود : الحمد لله على بياض الوجه يا شريجي (شريكي) . -------- *

*المصدر : معالم وأعلام من حمص الشام في القرن العشرين ( محمد فيصل شيخاني - طارق اسماعيل كاخيا) *


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
لفهم الكاركاتير بشكل كامل يحتاج بالاضافة لما هو مكتوب التدقيق بالصور في كامل اللوحة فالرسام يخفى افكاره في الصور بدلا من كتابتها


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 مارس 2009)

*عاوز تموت ازاى*

*واحد سأل مصري عايز تموت إزاي ؟*

* عاوز تموت شهيد*

* ياتركب طياره*
* ياتركب عباره*

* عاوز تموت م الجوع*

* ياتشترى شقه بالقسط*
* ياتشترى عربيه بالقسط*

* عاوز تموت م الحسره*

* ياتتفرج ع الفاترينات فى ستى ستارز*
* ياتروح زياره لمارينا*

* عاوز تموت م الغيظ*

* ياتتفرج ع القنوات المحليه*
* ياتتفرج ع النشره الجويه*

* عاوز تموت م الزهق*

* ياتستنى الأشاره لما تفتح*
* ياتستنى دورك فى الطابور فى التأمين الصحى*

* عاوز تموت م الهبل*

* يا تخش ع النت*
* ياتسمع نجوم أف أم*

* عاوز تموت مخنوق*

* ياتروح مصلحه حكوميه*
* ياتقرا الجريده اليوميه*

* عاوز تموت مفروووس*

* ياتركب تاكسى*
* ياتركب دش*

* عاوز تموت مرعوووووب*

* ياتستنى نتيجه الثانويه العامه*
* ياتستنى نتيجه التحاليل عند الدكتور*

* عاوز تموت مشهور*

* ياتتجوز رقاصه*
* ياتنصب على بنك*

* عاوز تموت مليونير*

* ياتعمل فيديو كليب*
* ياتلعب كوره*

* عاوز تموت ورا الشمس*

* ياتشغل مخك*
* ياتفتح بؤك*

* عاوز تموت منكاد*

* ياترشح نفسك فى الأنتخابات*
* ياتخش ف أتفاقيه الجات*

* عاوز تموت م الحزن*

* ياتحط الحكومه ف بالك*
* يا تشجع الزمالك*

* عاوز تموت م الضحك*

* ياتتجوز أتنين*
* ياتشتغل مع المجانين*

* عاوز تموت ف حالك*

* أعمل نفسك دايما....مش واخد بالك*​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (24 مارس 2009)

استمتع بهذه المطاردة المضحكة

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2458886//

استمتع بعجائب كرة القدم

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2567489/amazing_foot_ball_players/

غرائب المصاعد

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2279093/best_of_elevator/


----------



## eng abdallah (24 مارس 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> *واحد سأل مصري عايز تموت إزاي ؟*​
> 
> *عاوز تموت شهيد*​
> *ياتركب طياره*
> ...





جميلة جدا منك يا زعيم​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 مارس 2009)

*المعلمة*​
​ 



حين وقفت المعلمة أمام الصف الخامس في أول يوم تستأنف فيه الدراسة، وألقت على مسامع التلاميذ جملة لطيفة تجاملهم بها، نظرت لتلاميذها وقالت لهم: إنني أحبكم جميعاً، هكذا كما يفعل جميع المعلمين والمعلمات، ولكنها كانت تستثني في نفسها تلميذاً يجلس في الصف الأمامي، يدعى تيدي ستودارد.​
​ 



لقد راقبت السيدة تومسون الطفل تيدي خلال العام السابق، ولاحظت أنه لا يلعب مع بقية الأطفال، وأن ملابسه دائماً متسخة، وأنه دائماً يحتاج إلى حمام، بالإضافة إلى أنه يبدو شخصاً غير مبهج، وقد بلغ الأمر أن السيدة تومسون كانت تجد متعة في تصحيح أوراقه بقلم أحمر عريض الخط، وتضع عليها علامات x بخط عريض، وبعد ذلك تكتب عبارة "راسب" في أعلى تلك الأوراق.​
​ 



وفي المدرسة التي كانت تعمل فيها السيدة تومسون، كان يطلب منها مراجعة السجلات الدراسية السابقة لكل تلميذ، فكانت تضع سجل الدرجات الخاص بتيدي في النهاية. وبينما كانت تراجع ملفه فوجئت بشيء ما!!​
​ 



لقد كتب معلم تيدي في الصف الأول الابتدائي ما يلي: "تيدي طفل ذكي ويتمتع بروح مرحة. إنه يؤدي عمله بعناية واهتمام، وبطريقة منظمة، كما أنه يتمتع بدماثة الأخلاق".​
​ 



وكتب عنه معلمه في الصف الثاني: "تيدي تلميذ نجيب، ومحبوب لدى زملائه في الصف، ولكنه منزعج وقلق بسبب إصابة والدته بمرض عضال، مما جعل الحياة في المنزل تسودها المعاناة والمشقة والتعب".​
​ 



أما معلمه في الصف الثالث فقد كتب عنه: "لقد كان لوفاة أمه وقع صعب عليه.. لقد حاول الاجتهاد، وبذل أقصى ما يملك من جهود، ولكن والده لم يكن مهتماً، وإن الحياة في منزله سرعان ما ستؤثر عليه إن لم تتخذ بعض الإجراءات".​
​ 



بينما كتب عنه معلمه في الصف الرابع: "تيدي تلميذ منطو على نفسه، ولا يبدي الكثير من الرغبة في الدراسة، وليس لديه الكثير من الأصدقاء، وفي بعض الأحيان ينام أثناء الدرس".​
​ 



وهنا أدركت السيدة تومسون المشكلة، فشعرت بالخجل والاستحياء من نفسها على ما بدر منها، وقد تأزم موقفها إلى الأسوأ عندما أحضر لها تلاميذها هدايا عيد الميلاد ملفوفة في أشرطة جميلة وورق براق، ما عدا تيدي. فقد كانت الهدية التي تقدم بها لها في ذلك اليوم ملفوفة بسماجة وعدم انتظام، في ورق داكن اللون، مأخوذ من كيس من الأكياس التي توضع فيها الأغراض من بقالة، وقد تألمت السيدة تومسون وهي تفتح هدية تيدي، وانفجر بعض التلاميذ بالضحك عندما وجدت فيها عقداً مؤلفاً من ماسات مزيفة ناقصة الأحجار، وقارورة عطر ليس فيها إلا الربع فقط.. ولكن سرعان ما كف أولئك التلاميذ عن الضحك عندما عبَّرت السيدة تومسون عن إعجابها الشديد بجمال ذلك العقد ثم لبسته على عنقها ووضعت قطرات من العطر على معصمها. ولم يذهب تيدي بعد الدراسة إلى منزله في ذلك اليوم. بل انتظر قليلاً من الوقت ليقابل السيدة تومسون ويقول لها: إن رائحتك اليوم مثل رائحة والدتي! !​
​ 



وعندما غادر التلاميذ المدرسة، انفجرت السيدة تومسون في البكاء لمدة ساعة على الأقل، لأن تيدي أحضر لها زجاجة العطر التي كانت والدته تستعملها، ووجد في معلمته رائحة أمه الراحلة!، ومنذ ذلك اليوم توقفت عن تدريس القراءة، والكتابة، والحساب، وبدأت بتدريس الأطفال المواد كافة "معلمة فصل"، وقد أولت السيدة تومسون اهتماماً خاصاً لتيدي، وحينما بدأت التركيز عليه بدأ عقله يستعيد نشاطه، وكلما شجعته كانت استجابته أسرع، وبنهاية السنة الدراسية، أصبح تيدي من أكثر التلاميذ تميزاً في الفصل، وأبرزهم ذكاء، وأصبح أحد التلايمذ المدللين عندها.​



وبعد مضي عام وجدت السيدة تومسون مذكرة عند بابها للتلميذ تيدي، يقول لها فيها: "إنها أفضل معلمة قابلها في حياته".​
​ 



مضت ست سنوات دون أن تتلقى أي مذكرة أخرى منه. ثم بعد ذلك كتب لها أنه أكمل المرحلة الثانوية، وأحرز المرتبة الثالثة في فصله، وأنها حتى الآن مازالت تحتل مكانة أفضل معلمة قابلها طيلة حياته.​
​ 



وبعد انقضاء أربع سنوات على ذلك، تلقت خطاباً آخر منه يقول لها فيه: "إن الأشياء أصبحت صعبة، وإنه مقيم في الكلية لا يبرحها، وإنه سوف يتخرج قريباً من الجامعة بدرجة الشرف الأولى، وأكد لها كذلك في هذه الرسالة أنها أفضل وأحب معلمة عنده حتى الآن".​
​ 



وبعد أربع سنوات أخرى، تلقت خطاباً آخر منه، وفي هذه المرة أوضح لها أنه بعد أن حصل على درجة البكالوريوس، قرر أن يتقدم قليلاً في الدراسة، وأكد لها مرة أخرى أنها أفضل وأحب معلمة قابلته طوال حياته، ولكن هذه المرة كان اسمه طويلاً بعض الشيء، دكتور ثيودور إف. ستودارد!!​
​ 



لم تتوقف القصة عند هذا الحد، لقد جاءها خطاب آخر منه في ذلك الربيع، يقول فيه: "إنه قابل فتاة، وأنه سوف يتزوجها، وكما سبق أن أخبرها بأن والده قد توفي قبل عامين، وطلب منها أن تأتي لتجلس مكان والدته في حفل زواجه، وقد وافقت السيدة تومسون على ذلك"، والعجيب في الأمر أنها كانت ترتدي العقد نفسه الذي أهداه لها في عيد الميلاد منذ سنوات طويلة مضت، والذي كانت إحدى أحجاره ناقصة، والأكثر من ذلك أنه تأكد من تعطّرها بالعطر نفسه الذي ذَكّرهُ بأمه في آخر عيد ميلاد!!​



واحتضن كل منهما الآخر، وهمس (دكتور ستودارد) في أذن السيدة تومسون قائلاً لها، أشكرك على ثقتك فيّ، وأشكرك أجزل الشكر على أن جعلتيني أشعر بأنني مهم، وأنني يمكن أن أكون مبرزاً ومتميزاً.​
​ 



فردت عليه السيدة تومسون والدموع تملأ عينيها: أنت مخطئ، لقد كنت أنت من علمني كيف أكون معلمة مبرزة ومتميزة، لم أكن أعرف كيف أعلِّم، حتى قابلتك.​



(تيدي ستودارد هو الطبيب الشهير الذي لديه جناح باسم مركز "ستودارد" لعلاج السرطان في مستشفى ميثوددست في ديس مونتيس ولاية أيوا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ويعد من أفضل مراكز العلاج ليس في الولاية نفسها وإنما على مستوى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية).​
​ 



إن الحياة ملأى بالقصص والأحداث التي إن تأملنا فيها أفادتنا حكمة واعتباراً. والعاقل لا ينخدع بالقشور عن اللباب، ولا بالمظهر عن المخبر، ولا بالشكل عن المضمون. يجب ألا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام، وأن تسبر غور ما ترى، خاصة إذا كان الذي أمامك نفساً إنسانية بعيدة الأغوار، موّارة بالعواطف، والمشاعر، والأحاسيس، والأهواء، والأفكار. أرجو أن تكون هذه القصة موقظة لمن يقرؤها من الآباء والأمهات، والمعلمين والمعلمات، والأصدقاء والصديقات.​

​ 

من ايميلي ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 مارس 2009)

حـادثـة غـريـبـة تـحـدث كل يـوم أحـد​






​ الساعة 11صباحاً 

في قسم العناية المركزة بمستشفى تورينتو بكندا .

وهي الوفاة المفاجأة للمرضى بغض النظر عن حالاتهم المرضية ...

والأدهى والأمر أنهم يموتون بنفس​





​
 الساعة 11 صباحاً ​ من كل أحد ... 

وما كان عند أطباء المستشفى أي تفسير لهذه الظاهرة ...

واستعانوا بفريق من الخبراء لدراسة الوضع ومعرفة

أسباب الموت المفاجئ ... وبعد فشل الفريق في فك

رموز اللغز ... قرروا الإنتظار خارج قسم العناية المركزة قبل الوقت

وقبل الوقت المرتقب بخمس دقائق ... 

قعدوا ينتظرون على أعصابهم ....


الساعة تشير الى 55 , 10 صباحا 

الساعة تشير الى 56 , 10 صباحا 


الساعة تشير الى 57 , 10 صباحا 


الساعة تشير الى 58 , 10 صباحا 


الساعة تشير الى 59 , 10 صباحا 


و جت الساعه 11 

بالضبط شافوا عامل

نظافة هندي  ! 

( مؤجر لعمل جزئي من اليوم)​​
يدخل المركز​ 

ويفصل الجهاز اللي على المريض

علشان

يحط فيشة المكنسه الكهربائية

ابو هنود على نياته، مخلص بالعمل،​​(أعدم نصف الشعب علشان يكنس(​​


----------



## شاهد بدر (25 مارس 2009)

واحد كل يوم بشوف شحاد جنب بيته وبيعطيه 10 ريال وظل الرجل على هذا الحال لمدة عام كامل​

وفي يوم قام الرجل واعطى الشحاد 7 ريال فاستغرب الشحاد وقال يلا 7 ريال احسن من بلاش ! 

وبعد شهر صار يعطي الرجل الشحاد 5 ريال فقط ايضا استغرب الشحاد وما قدر يمسك نفسه وسأل الرجل وقاله انه قعد لمدة سنة كاملة يعطيه 10 ريال وبعدين نقصت وصارت 7 ريال والحين 5 ريال ليش؟؟؟ 

فقال الرجل : في الأول كانوا أولادي صغار وكان الحال ميسور والحين بنتي الكبيرة دخلت الجامعة ومصاريف الجامعة كثيرة وما أقدر عليها وبعد سنة دخل ولدي الثاني الجامعة وطبعا زادت المصاريف 

فسأله الشحاد : وكم عدد اولادك كلهم؟ 

قال الرجل :أربعة 



*قال الشحاد: وإن شاء الله ناوي تدرسهم* *الأربعة* *على حسابي !!!؟؟؟*​​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 مارس 2009)

*فن الرد الذي يجعل الاخرين يصمتون**

**يعتبر الجواب المسكت فن من الفنون .. وقيمته في فوريته وسرعته فهو* *يأتي كالقذيفة يسد فم السفيه** 
**وفي مايلي أمثلة على الجواب المسكت** :

**جواب الشهير برناردشو حين قال له كاتب مغرور:* *انا أفضل منك ،فإنك* *تكتب بحثا عن المال وانا اكتب* *بحثا عن الشرف** .. 
**فقال له برناردشو* *على الفور: صدقت،كل منا يبحث عما ينقصه** ..!!
**------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------**

**وسأل ثقيل بشار* *بن برد قائلا : ماأعمى الله رجلا إلا عوضه فبماذا عوضك ؟**
**فقال بشار: بأن لاأرى امثالك** ....!!
**------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------*​
*
**قالت نجمة انجليزية للأديب الفرنسي هنري* *جانسون : انه لأمر مزعج فأنا لا أتمكن من ابقاء اظافري** 
**نظيفة في باريس** ... 
**فقال* *على الفور :لأنك تحكين نفسك كثيرا** ...!!
**------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------*​*
**تزوج اعمى* *امرأة فقالت :لو رأيت بياضي وحسني لعجبت ،** 
**فقال** :**لو كنت كما* *تقولين ما تَرَكَكِ المبصرون لي** ..!!
**------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------**

**ويروى ان رجلا قال لإمرأته** : **ماخلق الله احب الي منك** ....
**فقالت : ولا ابغض الي منك** ! 
**فقال: الحمد لله* *لذي اولاني ماأحب وابتلاك بما تكرهين** ..!!
**------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------*​*
**تشدقت امرأة امام صوفي (ارنو)* *بكثرة المعجبين بها وانهم يزعجونها ،**
**فقال صوفي** :**لكم هو سهل ابعادهم ايتها العزيزة ... ماعليك سوى ان تتكلمي** ..!!
**------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------**

- **قال رجل لبرناردشو** : **اليس الطباخ انفع للأمة من الشاعر أو الأديب ؟؟** 
**فقال: الكلاب* *تعتقد ذلك** ..!!
**------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------*​​





​*اضافه* 
*رأت الراقصه فيفي عبده عندما ارادت ركوب سيارتها المرسيدس الفاخره الأديب نجيب* *محفوظ** 
**وهو راكب سيارة متواضعه للغاية فقالت:بص الأدب عمل فيك ايه**
**رد* *عليها نجيب محفوظ بسرعه** :**بصي قلة الأدب عملت فيكي ايه** ...!!* ​


----------



## anass81 (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

قصة رائعة جدا

http://forum.amrkhaled.net/showthread.php?p=1049331824


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 مارس 2009)

​امتحان اللغه العربيه سنة 2020​​قصيدة أواخــر الـشـتــا​للشاعرة/ إليسا أبو ماضى
كنا فى أواخر الشتا قبل اللى فـــــــــــــات 
زى اليومين دول عشنا مع بعض حكايات 
أنا كنت لما أحب أتونس معــــــــــــــــــــاه 
أنا كنت باخد بعضى واروح له من سكات

أجب عن الأسئلة التالية:
1- علام يدل التعبير بصيغة الماضى؟ ولماذا اختصت الشاعرة الشتا قبل اللى فات؟ 
2- فى أى فصل من فصول السنة كتبت هذه القصيدة؟ (مستدلا على ما تقول) 
3- علام يدل التعبير (أنا كنت باخد بعضى وأروح له من سكات)؟ 
4- أيهما أفضل (أنا كنت باخد بعضى) أم ! (أنا كنت باخد تاكسى)؟ ولماذا؟ 
5- اختر الإجابة الصحيحة مما بين القوسين:
- الجمال فى قولها (عشنا - معاه): (تصريع - جناس - حسن التفات)
- (أروح له من سكات) المقصود ! بها: (دكاكينى - دحاليبى - ذرابيئى)
- (زى اليومين) مجاز مرسل علاقته: (الكلية - المدرسة - الحضانة) 
***** 

والناس فى عز البرد يجرو ويستخبو 
وأنا كنت باجرى وأخبى نفسى قوام فى قلبه 
ولحد لما الليل يليل بابقى جنبه 
وأفضل فى عز البرد وياه بالساعات 

أجب عن الأسئلة التالية:

1- هات من الأبيات مضاد (النهار), وكلمة تؤدى معنى (معاه) 
2- يرى بعض النقاد أن تكرار (فى عز البرد) أضعف المعنى. وضح ذلك مبينًا رأيك.
3- إلى أى مدرسة شعرية تنتمى الشاعرة؟ وما أهم سماتها؟ (بدون غلط)
4- هل ترى أن هناك علاقة بين (عز البرد) و (عز الدخيلة)؟ أم أنها تشابه أسماء؟!

***** 
على سهوة ليه الدنيا بعد ماعشمتنا 
وعيشتنا شوية رجعت موتتـــــــــنا 
والدنيا من يوميها ياقلبى عودتنــــا 
لما بتدى حاجات قوام تاخد حاجات 

أجب عن الأسئلة التالية:

1- اختر الإجابة الصحيحة مما بين الأقواس:
- (على سهوة) تفيد: (السرعة - العجلة - الموتوسيكل 'البجاج الهندى أبو 7')
- (عيشتنا - موتتنا) تفيد: (التضاد - التأكيد - الحيرة فى اتخاذ القرار فى السقعة)
2- يتضح فى الأبيات أن (الدنيا ملهاش أمان .. خالص). وضح ذلك مستدلا على ما تقول.

3- استخرج من الأبيات مايدل على: 
- عشمنى بالمحبة وشعلقنى بالهوا، حايلته حبة حبة زودها واتلوى.
-توهني حبك في المظبوط ،خلاني نمت فى بنها صحيت فى أسيوط. 
***** 

وسط الشوارع ناس كتيرة مروحــين 
والناس ياقلبى هما هما وهـــــو فـين 
وأنا ماشية باتلفت وباسأل كل يــــوم 
بيعمل إيه دلوقتى وبيحلم بمـــــــــين 

أجب عن الأسئلة التالية:

1- يتضح فى الأبيات الشوق اللهفة وتطلع الشاعرة لرؤية (اسم النبى حارسه). اشرح
2- يؤخذ على الشاعرة (وأنا ماشية باتلفت). وضح ذلك مبينًا مدى التعارض مع قواعد المرور.
3- ((حُذف من قِبَل الرقابة)) نظراً لعدم موافقتة لتوجهات المنتدي 
​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> *المعلمة*​
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



قصة رائعة جدا ومؤثرة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 مارس 2009)

*الأطرش في الزفة*​​​*
ترى مش كل متخرج من أمريكا يعرف **jbm** يا حبيبي !!!!*​​
*كنت جالس مع شباب خريجين جامعات امريكيه ويشتغلون في شركات* 

*

وانا مسكين متخرج من جامعة عربيه وموظف حكومي

يسولفون ويضحكون وانا مدري وش السالفه

واذا سألتهم يردون علي بتعجب: 'معقولة ما تعرف؟'

اسمع السوالف

يقول واحد:

- مدير الـ **hr** عندنا مغرور وشايف نفسه

- هذا قسم المغرورين لأنهم يعرفون ان الكل يحتاجهم.

- ووين الـ **md**؟ ما يتدخل بينكم؟

- مشغول باجتماعات ما تنتهي مع الـ **ceo**.

- وحنّا متورطون مع جماعة الـ **it**، ما نقدر نتكلم معهم ابد.

- أوه.. هذولا اردى ناس .. دايمً يفضحون في الـ **kpi**.

- يا جماعة حنّا في 'الويك إند'.. تكلموا في شي ثاني.

أتنهد وأقول في نفسي: الحمد لله جاء دوري في الكلام

يسأل واحد منهم:

- وش أخبار الـ **dfm**؟

- تعبان، عشان ال **ipo** الأخير جاء على غير المتوقع، وما ربحنا فيه ريال

- قلت لك أن هذا زمن العقارات.

أقول في نفسي: العقارات؟ أعرفها ولله الحمد

يقول واحد:

- فيه فلل للإيجار في الـ **jbr**؟

- طارت الطيور بأرزاقها.

أصحح كلامه وأقول في نفسي: قُل **tta**، طيور، طارت، أرزاق.. يقول أحدهم:

- اتركوا العقارات وخل نتكلّم عن زحمه في الشوارع.

- أمس جاي من أبوظبي، وبدت الزحمة قدّام الـ **dic** إلى بوابة سالك.

- وأنا كنت في طريقي للـ **dmc** وبقيت ساعتين في زحمة شارع الشيخ زايد.

يخلص الكلام عن الزحمه، ويناظرني واحد منهم بعد الزقاره العاشرة والفنجال الخامس:

- بو محمد، ليش ما تاخذ الماستر'؟

أقول في نفسي: أكيد أنه يقصد 'ماستر كي' وقبل أن أقول له مفاتيحي كلها في جيبي أتذكر أن المقصود هو الماجستير، فأقول بلا اهتمام:

- ماعندي وقت

- وكم كان الـ**gpa**؟

- ما اذكر، بس انه 'أوتوماتيكي'.

يضحك الجميع ويعتقدون أنني أمزح. ويوم جا وقت العشا يقولون:

- مطعم هندي.. لا إيراني.. لا شامي.. يا جماعة اشتقنا إلى الـ **kfc**.

كلهم وافقوا وقعدوا يناظروني ينتظرون رايي، قلت:

- أنا باروح للبيت وأنتم روحوا للـ **jbm**.

قالوا:* 

*

وشهوا هذا **jbm**!!* 

*

- 'معقولة ما تعرفون؟'* 


*

شرح الاختصارات:* 

*
* 
*
**hr**: الموارد البشرية.. **md**: المدير التنفيذي.. **ceo**: الرئيس التنفيذي.. **it**: تقنية المعلومات... **kpi**: مقياس مؤشر الأداء.. **dfm**: سوق دبي المالي... **ipo**: الاكتتاب.. **jbr**: جميرا بيتش ريزدنس.. **dic**: مدينة دبي للإنترنت.. **dmc**: مدينة دبي للإعلام.. **gpa**: المعدل التراكمي.. **kfc**: كنتاكي..

**jbm**: جهنم وبئس المصير.
*​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (26 مارس 2009)

*البطل ...والحماية*

اندلعت النار في بيت مواطن فدخل مغامراً بنفسه وخرج حاملا ابنه. 



ثم دخل ثانية وخرج حاملا ابنته.
ثم دخل ثالثة وخرج حاملا زوجته وسط تصفيق الواقفين. 



ثم دخل رابعة وخرج وليس معه شيئاً.
وتنفس الصعداء وعاد خامسة وخرج من النار وليس معه شيئا..
وهكذا دواليك.
فسأله الناس وقد شكوا انه أصيب بنوع من الجنون: شو قصتك يا رجل ، داخل طالع وما في معك شيء؟

أجابهم وهو يلهث: 



v 



v 



v 



v 



v 



v 



v 



v 



v 



v 



v 



v 



حماتي جوا.. عم قلبها ..! 
j​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 مارس 2009)

انشر ولك الأجر إنشاء الله
ملف تسبب في اسلام الملايين
الرجاء حفظ هذه الصفحه ونشرها قدر المستطاع فالثواب عظيم
...
لماذا اعتنقوا الإسلام ؟
Why do they accept the Islam ?
يوجد هنا كنز حقيقي ....
لن يشاهده أحد إلا وسيصيبه التعجب والفرح والإنبهار ......
ستجدون هنا عدد كبير من المرئيات المباشرة من موقع يوتيوب لا تحتاج الى تحميل ....
هذه المقاطع المرئية عبارة عن مسلمين جدد من كل جنس ولون يذكرون أسباب إسلامهم .....
هذه المقاطع تسببت بدخول كثيرين في الاسلام .... فساهموا إخوتي بنشرها في كل مكان ....
وقد وضعت عنوان كل مقطع باللغة العربية قبل العنوان باللغة الانجليزية .....
انشروها اخوتي ..... مجهود قليل وأجر عظيم جدا جدا بمشيئة الله ....
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : { الدال على الخير كفاعله } [ رواه مسلم ].
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : { من دعا إلى هُدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه، لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئاً .. } [ رواه مسلم ].
شبكة NBC الأمريكية: عشرون الف شخص يعتنقون الإسلام سنويا في امريكا :
NBC NEWS:20000 americans Convert To ISLAM Each Year! :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/2PS2creVhaM
قسيس أمريكي سابق يكشف اعتناق قساوسة كثيرين للإسلام :
Yusuf Estes - Priests and Preachers accepting Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/E6K0627FiCk
الفنزويليون يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا :
Many Latinos Convert Daily To ISLAM .. Live From Venezuela! :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/1XyrxzQIN9w
الكثير من الألمان يعتنقون الإسلام يوميا :
Every day many Germans convert to ISLAM :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/34kjurzK500
التلفزيون الهولندي : الإسلام أسرع الديانات انتشارا بين الشباب الألماني :
Holland TV:ISLAM fastest spreading Faith among Youth Germans :
www.youtube.com/watch/v/WAXXN6XOnzQ
آلاف الدنماركيين يدخلون الإسلام :
Thousands of Danish convert to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/kru6XQ8CT48
تقرير تلفزيوني : آلاف اللاتينيين يعتنقون الإسلام :
TV Report Thousands Hispanics Converting To ISLAM :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/yDwGsmTx3D4
عالم ألماني وزوجته يعتنقون الإسلام :
German Scientist & his wife,clinic assistant convert 2 islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/uP-2IqH_l4c
عالم أوربي يعتنق الإسلام :
European Scientist converts to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/0IspK651RpY
الدكتور البريطاني ويبر يعتنق الإسلام :
Dr. Ian Weber from England converts to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/gUZR6XwU8Pw
طالب علوم يعتنق الإسلام في أمريكا :
science students turn to islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/y3_JYk4Bo4Y
تقرير تلفزيوني : النصارى في فرنسا يعتنقون الإسلام :
TV_Report: Christians Convert To ISLAM in France :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/Dhu0eEuIsGg
المسلمون في تكساس : قصص للمسلمين الجدد في تكساس :
Turning Muslim in Texas - People reverting to Islam in Texas :
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...46116459496814
امريكية تحولت للإسلام بعد أسابيع من 11 سبتمبر :
Angela Collins - Muslim Convert weeks after 9/11 Incident :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/j6PJgJdEzNM
أسترالية تعتنق الإسلام :
NEW MUSLIM Woman from austrailia CONVERT :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/-baqULx5IBU
قصة مسلم امريكي جديد :
The Choice - A Story of New American Muslim Convert :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/CML3CRPMefA
ايرلندي يعتنق الإسلام :
Irish and "loving Islam" Convert to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/dIc5oFAva-4
يهودي يعتنق الإسلام :
Jewish To Islam convert :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/KcBiJnLjwVw
مسلم يروي التغيرات التي حصلت له بعد شهرين من إسلامه :
www.youtube.com/watch/v/IlOuITPE6kE
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/1qpQvpmEqkc
لماذا اعتنقوا الإسلام :
Why do they accept the Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/aJ3TGAnFc-U
135 امريكي يعتنقون الإسلام في وقت واحد :
135 Convert to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/36Glj_FAGcw
مسلمة جديدة تعتنق الإسلام في كندا :
Convert to Islam from Canada :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/uKPer2fma9U
براين يروي قصته من المسيحية الى الإسلام :
Revert to Islam - Brian From Christianity (Convert to Islam) ... :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/bI_YVnD9UvI
العديد من العوائل النصرانية واليهودية يعتنقون الإسلام :
Many Jew and Christian Families Convert To ISLAM :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/84ZtVLI5kXM
قسيس كاثوليكي بريطاني يعتنق الإسلام :
British Catholic Priest Converted To ISLAM :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/pn0iPlWQNlI
يوناني يعتنق الإسلام :
Greece Men Convert to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/IlAjkuECrHc
هندوسي يعتنق الإسلام :
Convert to Islam from Hinduism :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/zePqNxz895U
نصرانية تعتنق الإسلام :
Christian Convert to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/HDkW2Y35mKQ
22 استرالي واسترالية يعتنقون الإسلام بعد محاضرة :
Twenty two/22 Brothers and sisters convert to (Islam) .... :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/XQBn6loQTdY
امرأتين من بريطانيا يعتنقون الإسلام :
Two british Women of different colours convert to Islam :
www.youtube.com/watch/v/uEfMcPQfv7w
الماني يعتنق الإسلام :
German convert to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/9U1zNXXQA6Q
ثلاثة فرنسيات يعتنقون الإسلام :
Three French Sisters Convert To ISLAM :
www.youtube.com/watch/v/JiksSo0lwL4
الصحفية ريدلي تعتنق الإسلام :
Sister Yvonne Ridley Becomes Muslim Islam Video :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/aOe5s5hP4Gw
لماذا اعتنقت هذه الألمانية الإسلام :
WHY Christians German Lady convert to ISLAM, SEE VIDEO :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/afFv22Wsd5A
الماني تعتنق الإسلام
Germany Convert To ISLAM :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/os4vUxfJizU
لماذا اعتنق جيرومي الإسلام ؟
Jerome - How I wrestled my way to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/b2YZGGDGUWE
قصة الماني اعتنق الإسلام :
The story of a German convert to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/gjRjzTAk-RQ
عبدالسلام يعتنق الإسلام :
Revert to Islam - Abdus Salam (Convert to Islam) ... :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/VqlilLIQJRE
الأمريكية مريم تعتنق الإسلام :
Revert to Islam - Maryam Noor (Convert From Christianity) .... :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/ig0N9aRT0Hc
المان يعتنقون الإسلام في التلفزيون الألماني :
Germans convert to Islam on german TV :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/nFqj3xPKc88
تقرير تلفزيوني عن مسلمين جدد :
TV Report Rechtsanwalt konvertiert zum ISLAM :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/_4LrIv6kK9o
قسيس يعتنق الإسلام :
Jolene: A Southern Baptist Converts to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/RHQOx12-WJU
محمد مصعب يروي قصته في اعتناق الإسلام :
Revert to Islam - Muahmmad Musab (Convert From Christianity) .... :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/Co0xom_KcXM
يوسف علي يروي قصة اعتناقه الإسلام :
Revert to Islam - Yusuf Ali (Convert to Islam) ... :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/NcjXK7qzE_k
كيف اعتنقت ميلينا الأسلام :
How Melina came to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/jLht7Kk0bGg
عبدالله لبان يروي قصة اعتناقه للإسلام :
Revert to Islam - Abdullah Laban (Convert to Islam) ... :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/gGeHzUkkJH4
اللاتينيين يتركون الكنيسة ويعتنقون الإسلام :
TV Report Latinos Leaving The Church And Turning To ISLAM :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/j2w14xxi0bM
وليام شبيل و25 من عائلته يعتنقون الإسلام :
William Chappelle and 25 members of his family embrace Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/mkBW4l4TmPE
الإسلام في هولندا :
Islam In Netherlands :
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...97847671713770
6 ألمان يعتنقون الإسلام :
6 German convert to Islam - 2007 - LIVE :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/0SpqpGKp7ts
كارولين تتحول الى الإسلام :
Caroline convert from christianity to islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/2Cpmvne2wj0
أمرأة يابانية تتحول الى الإسلام :
Japanese Women Turning To ISLAM. :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/L7PIOhK-SgA
مسلمة امريكية جديدة تتكلم عن الحجاب :
American converted Muslim Woman speaking about the Veil :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/L85Mcq3EDX8
الدكتورة ريتشاردسون يتحول الى الإسلام في أمريكا :
Dia Richardson converted to Islam in USA :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/Tp097NNj3Pk
ألمانية نصرانية تتحول الى الإسلام :
German christ convert to ISLAM :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/UTyu18RgrAo
مسلمة جديدة تتكلم عن الإسلام من لندن :
New Muslim Lady .. Live from London :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/NTlta20vsow
أمرأة هولندية تتحول الى الإسلام :
Dutch Women Turning To ISLAM in Holland :
www.youtube.com/watch/v/UyyxPO0HFLk
أمرأة من جنوب ألمانيا تتحول الى الإسلام :
New Sister From South Germany :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/EkBRKrUDnEU
كيف تتحول الى الإسلام :
How to Convert to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/i9K7lmYaucU
اربع مسلمون جدد من اربع مناطق مختلفة من العالم :
4 New Muslims from 4 Corners of the World :
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...59428535210219
جيني : كيف تحولت الى الإسلام ؟
Jenny - How I came to Islam :
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...40716668905509
كات ستيفينس يتحول الى يوسف إسلام :
Cat Stevens becomes Yusuf Islam :
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...65900354777626

اصغر مسلم جديد في بريطانيا :
Islam Youngest Muslim Reverts in The World- in England :
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...31311255429137
عبد الرحيم غرين يتحول الى الإسلام :
Why Abdul Raheem Green Came to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/wF8joJaOVJw
روبرت يتحول الى الإسلام :
Robert converts to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/vU5HGHiNUu0
قصة تحول مؤثرة الى الإسلام :
Islam : Best and inspirational Revert Story :
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...40414685693208
قصة تحول كريستال الى الإسلام :
Revert to Islam - Sister Crystal (Convert From Christianity) ... :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/IZF9stLSYjY
مسلمة جديدة أسبانية تتكلم عن حقوق المرأة في الإسلام
Spanish Woman talks about Woman rights in Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/exdCJ_wT9E4

ارجوا من جميع الاخوان والاخوات المساهمة في نشرة في المنتديات والقروبات
وارسالة لمن يعرفون من غير المسلمين فقد تكون رسالتك هذه سبب في اسلام احدهم
فإن الدعوة إلى الله عز وجل من أفضل القربات إليه ، قال تعالى : ( وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلا مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ )

ويقول نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( لأن يهدي الله بك رجلاً واحداً خير لك من حمر النعم )


وهذه نسخة من الرسالة بعد إزالة العناوين العربية

ليسهل نشرها في المنتديات والقروبات الأجنبية


Why do they accept the Islam ?


NBC NEWS:20000 americans Convert To ISLAM Each Year! :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/2PS2creVhaM

Yusuf Estes - Priests and Preachers accepting Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/E6K0627FiCk

Many Latinos Convert Daily To ISLAM .. Live From Venezuela! :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/1XyrxzQIN9w

Every day many Germans convert to ISLAM :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/34kjurzK500

Holland TV:ISLAM fastest spreading Faith among Youth Germans :
www.youtube.com/watch/v/WAXXN6XOnzQ

Thousands of Danish convert to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/kru6XQ8CT48

TV Report Thousands Hispanics Converting To ISLAM :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/yDwGsmTx3D4

German Scientist & his wife,clinic assistant convert 2 islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/uP-2IqH_l4c

European Scientist converts to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/0IspK651RpY

Dr. Ian Weber from England converts to Islam :
http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/gUZR6XwU8Pw

science students turn to islam​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 مارس 2009)

*دُعي أحد الدكاترة لإلقاء محاضرة في مركز للمدمنين عن أضرار الخمر 

فأحضر معه حوضان زجاجيان : الأول فيه ماء ، والثاني فيه خمر 

ووضع دودة في الماء فسبحت ، ثم وضعها في الخمر فتحللت وذابت 

حينها نظر إلى المدمنين سائلاً: 

هل وصلت الرسالة ؟؟ 
فكان الجواب نعم 
اللي في بطنه دود يشرب خمر عشان يطيب !!​*
​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (27 مارس 2009)

شاهد كيف تفكر الطيور


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (27 مارس 2009)

*مره اتنين مساطيل واحد قال للتاني مش مصر حاربت اسرائيل وكسبت قاله ايوه قاله وفيتنام حاربت امريكا وكسبت قاله ايوه قاله يبقى المفروض مصر تصفي مع فيتنام *


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مارس 2009)

صور من السباق العالمي للغواصات 2009​


Pictures from 2009 World Submarine Racing Championships
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مارس 2009)




----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مارس 2009)

ا



[/URL]


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مارس 2009)




----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 مارس 2009)

*إنـه سـؤال عـالمي لـم يستطـع إحد الإجابـة عليـه

تم مؤخراً إجراء إستبيان عالمي من قبل الأمم المتّحدة

و السؤال الذي سُئِـل كان
: 

رجاءاً ممكن أن تعطي رأيك حول نقص المواد الغذائية في بقيّة العالم؟

وقد فشل السؤال الذي ورد في الاستبيان فشلاً ذريعاً للأسباب التالية

في أفريقيا: لم يعرفوا ما معنى غـذاء

في أوربا الغربية: لم يعرفوا ما معنى نقص

في الشرق الأوسط: لم يعرفوا ما معنى رأي

في أمريكا الجنوبية: لم يعرفوا ما معنى رجاء 

وفي الولايات المتّحدة: لم يعرفوا ما معنى بقيّة العالم 

فهل أنت تستطيع أن تجيب ؟؟؟​*


----------



## anass81 (28 مارس 2009)

الى كل مغترب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u49W...398120&aid=-1&id=1100&feature=player_embedded


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (28 مارس 2009)

شاهد كيف يتم تعليم جدول الضرب (9)


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## شاهد بدر (28 مارس 2009)




----------



## anass81 (28 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هذا موقع مميز جدا بالصور ال 3D وخاصة صور المساجد(في اسفل الصفحة)
> 
> ...



وهذه بعض الصور من داخل المسجد الاقصى , رزقنا الله واياكم الصلاة فيه

http://www.visualdhikr.com/extra/aqsa_pano.php


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 مارس 2009)

*قائمة بـأكثر 10 أسماك مخيفة بالعالم*


هذه قائمة بـأكثر 10 أسماك مخيفة بالعالم حسب تصويت الجمهور في أحد المجلات التي تهتم بعلوم البحار

نبدأ من المركز العاشر حتى المركز الأول









في المركز العاشر : سمكة الأسنان

 Teeth Fish











في المركز التاسع : سمكة المولا مولا 

Mola-Mola





تتميز هذه السمكة 
بأنها أكثر الأسماك احتواءًا على العظم في جسمها
ويطلق عليها أيضا : سمكة شمس المحيط






في المركز الثامن : رامي القنابل اليدوية 

Grenadiers or rattails





لا تحتاج هذه السمكة إلى الوصف
فالاسم يكفي حيث أنها تطلق قنابل ( تشبه الأحجار تنطلق من تحت الزعانف الصغيرة )
وتتواجد هذه السمكة في العمق السحيق للقطبين الشمالي والجنوبي







في المركز السابع : سمكة الانقليس 

Gulper Eel





عادة تتغدى هذه الأسماك على الأسماك الصغيرة أو الروبيان
وعلى الرغم من فكها الصغير والضيق 
إلا أنها تستطيع ابتلاع سمكة بحجمها بمساعدة معدتها الكبيرة






في المركز السادس : سمكة الصنارة أو الشص 

Angler fish





لاحظوا رأسها تشبه رأس وحيد القرن لكن بدلاً من القرن هناك ما يشبه صنارة الصيد 
وشكلها جداً مخيف






في المركز الخامس : سمكة الحجارة 

Stone Fish











تحتوي هذه السمكة في منطقة عمودها الفقري على سم قاتل
وهي من أخطر أنواع الأسماك سماً في العالم






في المركز الرابع : السمك الذئب 

Wolf Eel, Anarrhichthys ocellatus





تتغذى على الرخويات وبعض الأنواع من الأسماك الشائعة والمنتشرة في البحار 

يصل طولها إلى مترين
ووزنها إلى 18 كيلو غراما
ويتواجد في الغالب في المحيط الهادي






في المركز الثالث : وهم لونجونوسي 

Longnose Chimaer





والعضو الزائد هذا
لتحديد الفرائس والمساعدة على التوجيه أثناء السباحة السريعة






في المركز الثاني : سمكة المصباح 

Lamp Fish

















في المركز الأول : سمكة البقعة 

Blob Fish*

*​ 

 





http://www.afrikastars.com/vb

​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 مارس 2009)

*هل تعرفون هذه المدينة الرائعة*


*هل تعرفون هذه المدينة الرائعة*



































*انها حيفا المحتلة من فلسطين الحبيبة يا مسلمون*​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 مارس 2009)

لغة الأطفال

*في عالم الاطفال عندنا *
*مصطلحات نقولها بس مانعرف اصلها*
*الموضوع عجبني *
*ونقلته لكم*
********
*كلمة ..* مـــم * *
*التي يقولها الطفل إذا أراد الطعام *
*أصلها " أوغم " وهي كلمة هيروغليفية *
*وفي اللغة القبطية يقال " موم " بمعنى طعام*
**********
*كلمة.... * بُعبع * *
*وعندنا ..* عَـــو * *
*كلمة قبطية أصلها " بوبو " وهو أسم عفريت*
*أتخذه المصريون القدماء ليخيفوا به الطفل*
*وترمز إلى الشر*
********
*كلمة .. * تــاتــا **
*التي تقال للطفل لتحثه على المشي*
*هي كلمة هيروغليفية معناها : أمش*
********
*كلمة.. * كـــخ * ..هي كلمة هيروغليفية معناها : قــــذارة*
*التي تقال للطفل اذا فعل شيئا غير محبوب*
********
*طلعوا الاطفال مثقفين اكثر منا *
*دُمتـمـ بـ خ ـير وح ـب*





​


----------



## anass81 (28 مارس 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> *هل تعرفون هذه المدينة الرائعة*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم يا زعيم

أحببت فقط أن أنوه الى ان الصور الخمسة الاولى هي للمقام الخاص بالبهائيين في حيفا وبامكانك البحث في النت للتأكد من صحة كلامي

وجزاك الله خيرا

أنس


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (29 مارس 2009)

رفيق العمر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00UoBcewr0ghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00UoBcewr0ghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tj_u_031aSMhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J71YbZS6K9M


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 مارس 2009)

*New Metro After Crisis* 



*مشروع مترو في دبي بعد الازمة الاقتصادية *​


----------



## ابو امامه (29 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> *new metro after crisis*​
> 
> 
> 
> *مشروع مترو في دبي بعد الازمة الاقتصادية *​


 السلام عليكم م.محيي: جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول.و دمتم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 مارس 2009)




----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 مارس 2009)

ولد يسأل أمه: وش يعني ملاك ؟ ​ردت: مخلوق من نور يطير في السماء​قال الولد: سمعت بابا يقول لسكرتيرته يا ملاكي بس ما طارت !​قالت الأم: اليوم بتطير​​اثنين مجانين دش عليهم الدكتور لقى واحد فيهم متعلق بالسقف ويصرخ: أنا لمبه أنا لمبه​قال الدكتور حق الثاني ما تنزل صاحبك​رد عليه: لا والله و نجلس فالظلام​​​عنزة خانها تيسها !​وقفت تاكسي وقالت: اقرب مطبخ مندي يلعن أبو الدنيا​​​​​​نبويه بتنادي بأعلى صوتها من البلكونه على جارتها: الحقوني حماتي عاوزه تنتحر و ترمي نفسها من الشباك !​قالت احدي جاراتها: وانتي مالك يا نبويه​قالت: الشباك مبينفتحش​​​بدوي حب يجامل و يدلع زوجته قال لها: انتي حمامه​قالت: لا أنا غزاله​قالها: المهم حيوانه - ​(مع الاعتذار للغزلان )​​​​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (29 مارس 2009)

مفاتيح النجاح جزء 1

إذا كنت مهتماً فاقرأ واصبر لأن النجاح بحاجة لصبر ومثابرة
(ابو هادي)


"" الدكتور *إبراهيم الفقي* رجل عصامي، بنى نفسه بنفسه، وخسر كل شيء مرتين ثم عاد للوقوف على قدميه من جديد، وهو مغامر مقدام من الطراز الأول، نال نصيبه غير منقوص من الهجوم -على المستويين الشخصي والمهني- لكنك لا تملك أمام أسلوبه السهل وكم المعلومات الكبير الذي يضرب به المثل على صحة ما يقول، إلا أن تُعجب به وأن تسمع له، ففي نهاية المطاف، ما ضرر جرعة إضافية من الأمل، والمزيد من التفاؤل، والإيمان بأن النجاح ممكن، شريطة ألا نحبس أنفسنا من داخلها عنه.
بعد مرور دقائق على استماعك لمحاضرة من محاضراته، ستجد أن معلوماته عن سير الناجحين وفيرة وغزيرة، وهو خرج منها بنظريات ومعتقدات مقبولة، وهو قضى حياته باحثاً عن إجابة سؤالين:
1- *لماذا يكون البعض أكثر نجاحاً من غيرهم*
2- *لماذا يكون لدى البعض المعرفة والموهبة الكافيتان للنجاح، ورغم ذلك يعيشون عند مستوى أقل مما هم قادرون على العيش عنده*
تطلبت الإجابة دراسة الدكتور للعلوم إدارة الأعمال والمبيعات والتسويق وغيرها، وحضوره لكثير من الحلقات الدراسية وقراءة آلاف الكتب. يرى الدكتور الإجابة في صورة مفاتيح عشرة وضعها في كتاب سماه: المفاتيح العشرة للنجاح، 
*المفتاح الأول: الدوافع والتي تعمل كمحرك للسلوك الإنساني*
ذهب شاب يتلمس الحكمة عند حكيم صيني فسأله عن سر النجاح، فأرشده أنها الدوافع، فطلب صاحبنا المزيد من التفسير، فأمسك الحكيم برأس الشاب وغمسها في الماء، الذي لم يتحرك لبضعة ثوان، ثم بدأ هذا يحاول رفع رأسه من الماء، ثم بدأ يقاوم يد الحكيم ليخرج رأسه، ثم بدأ يجاهد بكل قوته لينجو بحياته من الغرق في بحر الحكمة، وفي النهاية أفلح.
في البداية كانت دوافعه موجودة لكنها غير كافية، بعدها زادت الدوافع لكنها لم تبلغ أوجها، ثم في النهاية بلغت مرحلة متأججة الاشتعال، فما كانت من يد الحكيم إلا أن تنحت عن طريق هذه الدوافع القوية. من لديه الرغبة المشتعلة في النجاح سينجح، وهذه بداية طريق النجاح.
*المفتاح الثاني: الطاقة التي هي وقود الحياة*
العقل السليم يلزمه الجسم السليم، ولا بد من رفع مستوى كليهما حتى نعيش حياة صحية سليمة. خير بداية هي أن نحدد لصوص الطاقة اللازمة لحياتنا نحن البشر، وأولها عملية الهضم ذاتها، والتي تتطلب من الدم –وسيلة نقل الطاقة لجميع الجسم- أن يتجه 80% منه للمعدة عند حشو الأخيرة بالطعام، وصلي الله وسلم على من قال *صوموا تصحوا*. القلق النفسي هو اللص الثاني للطاقة، ما يسبب الشعور بالضعف، والثالث هو الإجهاد الزائد دون راحة.
الآن كيف نرفع مستويات الطاقة لدى كل منا- على المستوى الجسماني والعقلي والنفسي؟ الرياضة والتمارين، ثم كتابة كل منا لأهدافه في الحياة، ومراجعتها كل يوم للوقوف على مدى ما حققناه منها، ثم أخيرًا الخلو بالنفس في مكان مريح يبعث على الراحة النفسية والهدوء والتوازن.
*المفتاح الثالث: المهارة والتي هي بستان الحكمة*
جاء في فاتورة إصلاح عطل بماكينة أن سعر المسمار التالف كان دولار واحد، وأن معرفة مكان هذا المسمار كلف 999 دولار. يظن البعض أن النجاح وليد الحظ والصدف فقط، وهؤلاء لن يعرفوا النجاح ولو نزل بساحتهم. المعرفة هي القوة، وبمقدار ما لديك من المعرفة تكون قوياً ومبدعًا ومن ثم ناجحًا.
كم من الكتب قرأت وكم من الشرائط التعليمية سمعت مؤخرًا؟ وكم من الوقت تقضي أمام المفسديون؟ شكت شاكية حضرت محاضرة للدكتور أنها فٌصلت من عملها كنادلة في مطعم، فسألها هل تعلمت أو قرأت أي شيء لتكوني مؤهلة للعمل في المطاعم، فجاء ردها بأن العمل في المطاعم لا يحتاج إلى تعلم أي شيء، وهذا الجهل كلفها وظيفتها. لتصل إلى غد أفضل ومستقبل زاهر بادر بتعلم المزيد دون توقف، وتذكر الحكمة الصينية القائلة بأن القراءة للعقل كالرياضة للجسم.
“”"*أود هنا ذكر معلومة لغوية*، ألا وهي معنى كلمة *حظ *في اللغة العربية، والتي هي ترجمة كلمة Luck في الإنجليزية –وهذه ترجمة قاصرة، إذ أن تعريف الحظ في اللغة العربية هو النصيب، ففي القرآن نجد الآية: (وما يُلقاها إلا الذين صبروا، وما يُلقاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم) وفي اللغة يُقال فلانًا على حظ من القوة، وفلانة ذات حظ من الجمال، وكلها تعني النصيب والقدر، فهل كان أجدادنا العرب لا يعرفون -أو قل لا يعترفون- بما اتفق على تسميته الحظ اليوم؟ “”"
*المفتاح الرابع: التصور (التخيل) هو طريقك إلى النجاح*
إنجازات ونجاحات اليوم هي أحلام وتخيلات الأمس، *فالتخيل بداية الابتكار،* وهو أهم من المعرفة ذاتها، وهو الذي يشكل عالمنا الذي نعيش فيه. الكثير من الأحلام كانت محط سخرية العالم قبل تحققها، مثل حلم فريد سميث مؤسس فيدرال اكسبريس، وحلم والت ديزني الذي أفلسه ست مرات حتى تحقق. يحدث كل شيء داخل العقل أولاً، لذا عندما ترى نفسك ناجحاً قادرًا على تحقيق أهدافك مؤمنًا بذلك في قلبك، كل هذا سيخلق قوة ذاتية داخلية تحقق هذا الحلم.
تموت بعض الأفكار العظيمة قبل أن تولد لسببين: عدم الإيمان الداخلي، وتثبيط المحيطين بنا. المكان الوحيد الذي تصبح أحلامك فيه مستحيلة هو داخلك أنت شخصيًا.
*المفتاح الخامس: الفعل (تطبيق ما تعلمته) هو الطريق إلى القوة*
المعرفة وحدها لا تكفي، فلا بد وأن يصاحبها التطبيق العملي، والاستعداد وحده لا يكفي، فلا بد من العمل. بل إن المعرفة بدون التنفيذ يمكنها أن تؤدي إلى الفشل والإحباط. الحكمة هي أن تعرف ما الذي تفعله، والمهارة أن تعرف كيف تفعله، والنجاح هو أن تفعله! يتذكر الإنسان العادي 10% أو أقل مما يسمعه، و25% مما يراه، و90% من الذي يفعله. ينصحنا أصحاب النجاح دوماً أنه *ما دمنا مقتنعين بالفكرة التي في أذهاننا، فيجب أن ننفذها على الفور*.
موانع الناس من التحرك لا يخرجون عن اثنين: *الخوف* (من الفشل أو من عدم تقبل التغيير أو من المجهول أو الخوف من النجاح ذاته!) والمماطلة والتلكؤ *والتسويف*. حل هذه المعضلة هو وضع تخيل لأسوأ شيء يمكن أن يحدث وأفضل ما يمكن حدوثه نتيجة هذا التغيير، ثم المقارنة بين الاثنين.
*ليس هناك فشل في الحياة، بل خبرات مكتسبة* فالقرار السليم يأتي بعد الخبرة التي تأتي من القرار غير السليم. لا تقلق أبداً من الفشل، بل الأولى بك أن تقلق على الفرص التي تضيع منك حين لا تحاول حتى أن تجربها. الحكمة اليابانية تقول أنك لو وقعت سبع مرات، فقف في المرة الثامنة. الحياة هي مغامرة ذات مخاطر أو هي لا شيء على الإطلاق. التصرف بدون خطة هو سبب كل فشل.""
منقول

إ لى لقاء مع الجزء الثاني!

أبو هادي


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (29 مارس 2009)

استرخ مع الطبيعة


http://awaken.greatday.com/


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 مارس 2009)

ابو امامه قال:


> السلام عليكم م.محيي: جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول.و دمتم


 
وعليكم السلام ابو امامه - بيني وبينك انا كنت خايف من الحكم ,,,,,,,قصدي (المشرف) يلغي الجووووووووووووول ويحسبه تسلل واخد كارت اصفر ولا احمر !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( علي اعتبار ان المشاركه لا تتوافق مع توجهات المنتدي ,,,,,,,,,, وربنا يستر هههههههههههههه)- واحنا في انتظار قرار الحكم قصدي المشرف :16:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 مارس 2009)

· كسلان دخل الامتحان وقع منه القلم .‏سلم الورقة

· ‏مرة مدرس رياضيات اتجوز خلف ولدين و استنتج التالت
غبي جزمته اتقطعت خيطها وبعد أسبوع لقاها كويسه فك الخياطه
مسطول لقي كنز قال:كويس فاضل الخريطة
واحدة سودة قوي ركبها عفريت حاولوا يطلعوه قالهم نفسي أطلع بس مش شايف
· واحدة بتقول لجوزها اطرد السواق كان حيموتني مرتين في حادثة قال لها خلينا نديه فرصة ثالثة ..

· غبي قال لأبوه: رخصة السواجة خلصت يابوي قاله:من لفك في الشوارع طول النهار
· ‏التلميذ : ‏بحبك يا أبله و عاوز أتجوزك.... المدرسه: ‏بس أنا مبحبش الأولاد الصغيرين‏ التلميذ: ‏وأنا مش مستعجل على الأولاد


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (29 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا زعيم
> 
> أحببت فقط أن أنوه الى ان الصور الخمسة الاولى هي للمقام الخاص بالبهائيين في حيفا وبامكانك البحث في النت للتأكد من صحة كلامي
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا لم اكن اعرف هذه المعلومة ولكن ارسلت هذه الصور لروعة مناظرها فقط وبامكان الاشراف الغائها ان كانت مخالفة
وشكرا لك


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (29 مارس 2009)

هذه المشاركة ستكون رقم 1001 

حاولت أنها تكون 1000 لكن الزعيم سبقني 

دعونا نجعلها متميزة فلقد تجاوزنا الـ1000 

ولم أجد خيراً من ان نجدد إيماننا بـــ


لا إلــــه إلا الله محمد رسول الله 



دمتم بود ولكم خالص تقديري


----------



## Abo Fares (29 مارس 2009)

*the best screen saver ever*

*Best Screen Saver you can imagine*
*شاشة التَوَقّف الأكثر شعبيةً في الولايات المتّحدةِ والعالمِ الآن! إستعملْ الماوس لسَحْبه وتَركَه يَسْقطُ. . .*
*رائعة جداً.*
*فقط اَنْقرُ الرابط التالي*
http://www.planetda n.net/pics/ misc/georgerag. swf

*Hello,* 

*The most popular screen saver in the US and world now! Use the mouse to pull **him and let him fall ... it is very nice and really good. Just click the link below:*


http://www.planetda n.net/pics/ misc/georgerag. swf

​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> هذه المشاركة ستكون رقم 1001
> 
> حاولت أنها تكون 1000 لكن الزعيم سبقني
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيكِ أختي الكريمة إنسانة من تراب.. ما شاء الله عليكِ.. 

هي متميزة أكثر بجعلها بداية الألفية الثانية، ولتكن إذاً 1001 

تقبلي إضافتي هذه، وتقبلوا جميعاً تحيــــاتي وتقديري..
















​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكــم ورحمـة الله وبركاتــة ،،

هذه مدينة رانتاغيري في الهند 






تم تقليل : 50% من الحجم الأصلي للصورة[ 800 x 620 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي










تم تقليل : 50% من الحجم الأصلي للصورة[ 800 x 620 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي











تم تقليل : 50% من الحجم الأصلي للصورة[ 800 x 620 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي










تم تقليل : 50% من الحجم الأصلي للصورة[ 800 x 620 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي










تم تقليل : 50% من الحجم الأصلي للصورة[ 800 x 620 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي










تم تقليل : 50% من الحجم الأصلي للصورة[ 800 x 620 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي










تم تقليل : 50% من الحجم الأصلي للصورة[ 800 x 620 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي










تم تقليل : 50% من الحجم الأصلي للصورة[ 800 x 620 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي










تم تقليل : 50% من الحجم الأصلي للصورة[ 800 x 620 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي









تم تقليل : 50% من الحجم الأصلي للصورة[ 800 x 620 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (30 مارس 2009)

> · غبي قال لأبوه: رخصة السواجة خلصت يابوي قاله:من لفك في الشوارع طول النهار


 
هذه اخي السواجة صعيدية ...

وأنا درسوني مدرسات مصريات من الصعيد ، وشفتهم 

أذكى ناس 
وأطيب ناس 


وكانوا يمازحونا بقولهم أنتم يا أهل حمص - صعايدة سوريا-
واحنا - صعايدة مصر- 

بحكم أن النكت السورية دائماً محورها الحماصنة 
كما هو الحال في مصر مع الصعايدة



شكرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> هذه اخي السواجة صعيدية ...
> 
> وأنا درسوني مدرسات مصريات من الصعيد ، وشفتهم
> 
> ...


 
الله يحفظك ويكرمك - علي فكره يا اخت انسانه - انا صعيدي حتي النخاع - علشان كده تلاقيني طيب وذكي ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (30 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الله يحفظك ويكرمك - علي فكره يا اخت انسانه - انا صعيدي حتي النخاع - علشان كده تلاقيني طيب وذكي ههههههههههههههههههههه


 
غلطت عمرك إنك صرحت ، هلأ بتبدأ النكت :68:

just kidding lol

:56:​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (30 مارس 2009)

فندق استغرق بناؤه 11 سنة موجود في الهند



































































تم تقليل : 80% من الحجم الأصلي للصورة[ 499 x 343 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي






























































































































































































​











هذا من نعيم الدنيا 

وما عند الله خير للأبرار 

اللهم اجعلنا مع أحبابنا من ورثة جنة النعيم ​​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (30 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الله يحفظك ويكرمك - علي فكره يا اخت انسانه - انا صعيدي حتي النخاع - علشان كده تلاقيني طيب وذكي ههههههههههههههههههههه


 

أخي الكريم 

سبحان الله .. من دون حتى ما اسأل ، صار عندي شبه قناعة ان من أصادفهم من الطيبين ويكونوا من مصر ، لازم يكونوا من الصعيد ..
ومتل ما بيقولوا بالمصري : الصعايدة أجدع ناس 





> غلطت عمرك إنك صرحت ، هلأ بتبدأ النكت :68:


 
صار عندكم صعايدة من الطرفين سوري - مصري


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> غلطت عمرك إنك صرحت ، هلأ بتبدأ النكت :68:​
> just kidding lol​
> 
> :56:​


 
يا اهلا بالمعارك ابدء ولا يهمك - فلن تجد اقوي علي التحمل منا في تلك الامور - النكت لو اتقالت علي حد غيرنا يبقي مالهاش طعم ههههههه

حتي في مذيعه استضافت مسئول صعيدي وبتقولله ايه سر النكت اللي بتتقال عليكم - قاللها ده ظلم يامدام - الصعيد لم ينجب الا العظماء امثال عباس محمود العقاد وطه حسين وجمال عبد الناصر ......... الخ من العباقره - قالتله ده حتي اخر نكته سمعتها بتقول اتنين صعايده بيلعبوا شطرنج هما الاتنين خسروا - قاللها سؤ حظ يا مدام ههههههههههههه


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (30 مارس 2009)

نقلاً عن ويكيبيديا :

يطلق علي سكان جنوب مصر او مصر العليا زي ما بيحب بعض الناس يسميها 
بيتميزوا بسمرتهم شوية عن وجه بحري 
المحافظات اللي بيكونوا فيها زي المنيا - سوهاج - اسيوط - الاقصر - قنا



من مشاهير الصعايدة :



جمال عبد الناصر (اسيوط) الزعيم المصري الكبير 
البابا شنوده التالت (اسيوط) 
سوزان مبارك (منيا) 
مجدى يعقوب (اسيوط) 
خليل عبد الكريم (اسوان) 
طه حسين (منيا) 
رفاعه الطهطاوى(سوهاج) 
ماريه القبطيه (منيا) 
لويس عوض (منيا) 
هدى شعراوي (منيا) 
عبد الحكيم عامر (منيا) 
مصطفى لطفى المنفلوطى (اسيوط) 
حافظ ابراهيم (اسيوط) 
جيهان السادات (بنى سويف) 
الشيخ محمد سيد طنطاوى (سوهاج) 
مكرم عبيد (قنا) 
امل دنقل (قنا) -شاعر صاحب قصيدة لا تصالح -
عبد الرحمن الابنودى (قنا) - شاعر كبير- 
الشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد (قنا) فريد عصره ، من كبار قراء القرآن الكريم رحمه الله 
عباس محمود العقاد (اسوان)


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> نقلاً عن ويكيبيديا :
> 
> يطلق علي سكان جنوب مصر او مصر العليا زي ما بيحب بعض الناس يسميها
> بيتميزوا بسمرتهم شوية عن وجه بحري
> ...


 
نسيتي تضيفي م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد حامد احمد (قنــــــــــا) عضو متميز بمنتدي المهندسين العرب هههههههههههههههه:14:- وانا لي كلام تاني مع ويكبيديا بس لما اشوفها علشان تبقي تنقل مظبوط ههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (30 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> نسيتي تضيفي م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد حامد احمد (قنــــــــــا) عضو متميز بمنتدي المهندسين العرب هههههههههههههههه:14:


 
صحيح.. بس لو كملت (م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد حامد احمد محمود حمد حمدان حميد حمود) كنا عطيناك الأول :12: 

:68:​


----------



## Abo Fares (30 مارس 2009)

×××××××××××××××

مشاركة مخالفة لشروط الملتقى... تحقيقاً لطلب مشرفنا العزيز anass81

مع اعتذاري


----------



## eng abdallah (30 مارس 2009)

:12::12:تحياتي لأهل الصعيد أطيب ناس في الدنيا:12::12:​


----------



## Ayman (30 مارس 2009)

الغريب هو ان سيرة اهل الصعيد اصبحت تعني "أمي" بدون مبالغة و لاحظت ان الزملاء الاجانب (من كندا و فرنسا) يحسبون ان كلمة صعيدي اي "امي او جاهل" ..على الرغم من وجود اعلام و علماء من اهل الصعيد..و لمن لا يعلم ف"الصعيد" هو جنوب مصر بداية من "الجيزة" اي ربما يقرب من 70% من مساحة مصر صعيد


----------



## eng abdallah (30 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> نسيتي تضيفي م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد حامد احمد (قنــــــــــا) عضو متميز بمنتدي المهندسين العرب هههههههههههههههه:14:- وانا لي كلام تاني مع ويكبيديا بس لما اشوفها علشان تبقي تنقل مظبوط ههههههههههه


 
على فكرة انا اخويا بيدرس في كلية آثار جامعة جنوب الوادي

وعارفإن أهل قنا كلهم طيبين

وهملهم طبع غير الصعايدةالقح

​


----------



## Ayman (30 مارس 2009)

> نسيتي تضيفي م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد حامد احمد (قنــــــــــا) عضو متميز بمنتدي المهندسين العرب هههههههههههههههه



يا هلا بأهل قنا الكرام ..معظمهم "أشراف" ..
مدينة قنا الان من اجمل واهدأ و انظف مدن مصر.. نفذنا مشروع ضخم بها و لم يفوتنا مطعم امام مسجد عبد الرحيم القناوي ..اطيب طعام


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (30 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *best screen saver you can imagine*
> *شاشة التَوَقّف الأكثر شعبيةً في الولايات المتّحدةِ والعالمِ الآن! إستعملْ الماوس لسَحْبه وتَركَه يَسْقطُ. . .*
> *رائعة جداً.*
> *فقط اَنْقرُ الرابط التالي*
> ...


رائعة جدا ابو الحلول انا متت من الضحك


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (30 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ×××××××××××××××
> 
> مشاركة مخالفة لشروط الملتقى... تحقيقاً لطلب مشرفنا العزيز anass81
> 
> مع اعتذاري



حقاً 
أحسن إشراف 
وأحسن أخلاق 
وأحسن ذوق
بارك الله بكما 
أبو الحلول وأنس


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (30 مارس 2009)

تابعو معي وعطوني رأيكم بهالكلام
http://www.msatta.com/moon.html


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 مارس 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> تابعو معي وعطوني رأيكم بهالكلام
> http://www.msatta.com/moon.html


 
اعتقد والله اعلم كلام مظبوط ,,,,,,,,, وعلي كل حال مشكور يا م ابو هادي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (31 مارس 2009)

مراتك... ولا... شغلك
تتهم كل نساء العالم الرجال بأنهم بيحبوا شغلهم اكتر مابيحبوهم
كزوجات
أو كخطيبات
أو كحبيبات

وأنا بالنيابة عنى أعترف بأن هذا صحيح... صحيح... صحيح
ليه بقى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لاني لي أسبابي ومبرراتي التي أرجو منكم التفكير فيها بعين العقل :

أولا... الشغل بيصرف عليا... بس أنا اللي بصرف عليها !!!

ثانيا... في الشغل ممكن تزعق براحتك و زعيقك يجيب نتيجة لكن...مع مراتك صعب انك تزعق براحتك... ومهما زعقت مش هييجى بنتيجة 

ثالثا... ممكن تزوغ من الشغل في أي وقت من غير ماحد ياخد باله
أو حد من الزملاء يغطيك... أنما تزوغ من مراتك... هيهات... أنسى...


رابعا... في الشغل عندك مدير ممكن ترضيه لو أشتغلت كويس ...... إنما
مراتك لو عملت قرد... مش ممكن ترضيها !!! وإذا رضيت...عندك حماتك عمرها ما ها ترضى أبدا !!!!!!!


خامسا... في الشغل من حقك تاخد أجازه... عندك عارضه... واعتيادي... ومرضى دا غير يوم الجمعة... والعطلات الرسمية... بصراحةالشغل ريحه خفيف ع القلب... أنما مع مراتك... مش ممكن تاخد أجازه...
بالعكس دانت لازم تلزقلها يوم الأجازة بتاعتك و إلا يبقى نهار اهلك مالوش ملامح...ليك أجازه واحده فقط... وطويلة جداً !!!!...



سادسا... في الشغل ممكن تترقى و تاخد منصب بيه... وباشا كمان ويبقى لك مكتب لوحدك ... وفراش... و سكرتيره خاصة... والكل يضرب لك تعظيم سلام.. في البيت هاتعيش زوج... وتموت زوج... واللقب الوحيد اللي ممكن تاخده لما تنادى عليك مراتك وتقولك... يابو العيال...أوياحاج...
ولما تعجز وتسلم النمر... تقولك ......يا بركه

سابعا... الشغل لو زهقت منه ممكن تسيبه بدون مشاكل...أنما مع مراتك... لو روحك طلعت... لازم تفكر مليون مره... عندك  المحاكم والمؤخر والنفقة... والعيال... وتلاقى نفسك في الآخر بتغني أنا اللي أستاهل كل اللي يجرالي... الغالي بعته رخيص...ولا أحسبوووووش غاااااالى... العزوبية طبعا.

ثامنا... في الشغل...لو سبته أو سويت معاشك... أو بلغت سن المعاش
بتاخد مكافأة كبيره... ومعاش... وحفله تكريم...، أما مراتك لو سبتها
قبل ما تموت... أنت اللي هاتدفع مكافأة ومؤخر ونفقه... وشقه كمان وتتحبس لو مادفعتش...

تاسعا... في الشغل...متأمن عليك عشان لو حصل لك حاجه...ولو حصل لك حاجه... مراتك هي اللي هاتقبض التأمين في النهاية...

بتهوى مين أكتر... مراتك ولا شغلك.. .
>
>
>
>
>
الإجابة... أكيد مراتي طبعا !!!!!!
لان مش عاوزين وجع دماغ ... ربنا كريم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (31 مارس 2009)

عزوز و الميكانيكي

مرة واحد اسمه عزوز راح أشتغل صبى عند ميكانيكى . ​ 
وفى يوم قال عزوز لصاحب الورشة انا اعرف رئيس الحى .... ​ 
صاحب الورشة ما صدق .. ​ 
لكن بعد يومين فعلا مر رئيس الحى قدام الورشة وسلم على عزوز سلام حار 
جدا...​


صاحب الورشة اعجب بعزوز وشغله اسطى فى الورشة . 

وبعد يومين عزوز قال لصاحب الورشة انا اعرف الوزير!! ​ 
قال له : لا صعبة جدا​


وفعلا بعد يومين مر الوزير قدام الورشة
وسلم على عزوز ....​



صاحب الورشة ا تجنن وقال لعزوز : يابنى انا بزوجك بنتى
وتمسك الورشة مكانى ...​



وبعد يومين قال عزوز لصاحب الورشة انا اعرف بوش ؟؟



ولكن صاحب الورشة قال بلاش تفشخر على​


عزوز قاله تعالى نسافر وانا اعرفك ؟؟



وفعلا سافروا أمريكا ووقفوا امام البيت الابيض​


وعزوز قال :
شوف الشباك الابيض ، راح أطلع بعد شوية انا وبوش ونقول لك هاى​



وفعلا بعـد شويـة عزوز طلع هو وبوش...



وبعد خمس دقائق صاحب الورشة اغمى علية وراح المستشفى



ولما فاق سألة عزوز :- ليه اغمى عليك علشان شفتنى انا وبوش ...



صاحب الورشة قال لا....



انا اغمى علي علشان لما كنت انت وبوش وافقين فى الشباك عدى من قدامى اثنين
أمريكان يسألونى:​


مين اللي واقف جنب عـزوز ؟؟



*************************************************************


وسلملي على عزووووووووز​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (31 مارس 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> تابعو معي وعطوني رأيكم بهالكلام
> http://www.msatta.com/moon.html



أخي الفاضل / المهندس / أبو هادي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قرأت الموضوع الموجود على الرابط ، ولكني لا أعلم ما هي جدوى البحث فيما إذا كان صحيحاً أن احد الأمريكيين قد سار فعلاً على القمر أم لا؟
الحقيقة الواقعية الملموسة هو أن الأمريكيين متقدمين في جميع المجالات ، وأظن ان العرب لا بد أن يوجهوا بحثهم لأغراض أخرى مثمرة.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي.


----------



## م.تسنيم (31 مارس 2009)

*تذكر هذه الحكمة كلما حاولت أن تنشر أي إشاعة* ​
 
*في اليونان القديمة (399-469 ق.م)اشتهر سقراط بحكمته البالغة*

*في أحد الأيام صادف الفيلسوف العظيم أحد معارفه الذي جرى له وقال له بتلهف:"سقراط،أتعلم ما سمعت عن أحد طلابك؟**"**

*[font=times new

roman]*"**انتظر لحظة"* [/font]​


 *رد عليه سقراط* *"قبل أن تخبرني أود منك أن تجتاز امتحان صغير يدعى امتحان الفلتر الثلاثي**"**

**"**الفلتر الثلاثي؟**"**

**"**هذا صحيح" **تابع سقراط**:"قبل أن تخبرني عن طالبي لنأخذ لح**ظ**ة لنفلتر ما كنت ستقوله. الفلتر الأول هو الصدق،هل أنت متأكد أن ما ستخبرني به صحيح؟**"**

**"**لا" رد الرجل،"في الواقع لقد سمعت الخبر و**..."**

**"**حسنا"**قال سقراط**،"إذا أنت لست أكيد أن ما ستخبرني صحيح أو خطأ. لنجرب الفلتر الثاني، فلتر الطيبة.هل ما ستخبرني به عن طالبي شيء طيب؟**"**

**"**لا،على العكس**..."**

**"**حسنا"**تابع سقراط**"إذا ستخبرني شيء سيء عن طالبي على الرغم من أنك غير متأكد من أنه صحيح؟**"**

**بدأ الرجل بالشعور بالإحراج. **تابع سقراط**:"ما زال بإمكانك أن تنجح بالإمتحان،فهناك فلتر ثالث - فلتر الفائدة. هل ما ستخبرني به عن طالبي سيفيدني؟**"**

**"**في الواقع لا**."**

**"**إذا" **تابع سقراط**" إذا كنت ستخبرني بشيء ليس بصحيح ولا بطيب ولا ذي فائدة أو قيمة، لماذا تخبرني به من الأصل؟**"**
*

*لهذا السبب كان سقراط فيلسوفا عظيما يقدره الناس وويضعونه في مكانة عالية* ​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (31 مارس 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> أخي الفاضل / المهندس / أبو هادي
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> قرأت الموضوع الموجود على الرابط ، ولكني لا أعلم ما هي جدوى البحث فيما إذا كان صحيحاً أن احد الأمريكيين قد سار فعلاً على القمر أم لا؟
> الحقيقة الواقعية الملموسة هو أن الأمريكيين متقدمين في جميع المجالات ، وأظن ان العرب لا بد أن يوجهوا بحثهم لأغراض أخرى مثمرة.
> وتقبل خالص تحياتي.


 
اخي الكريم اثارتني زاوية أخرى للموضوع وهي كم ننقاد وراء اعلام موجه يستبيح خيالنا ويسيطر على تفكيرنا تقوم عصابة ذكية برسم خطط لحياتنا ونحن مجرد ادوات 
اشاركك الرأي اننا لانستطيع مواجهة هذه الكاذيب (في حال صدق البحث) إلا بالعمل على تنمية مداركنا ورفع مستوانا العلمي كأمة
أذكر كيف قدمت مجلة طبية معروفة في امريكا بحثا عن مضار زيت الزيتون وكيف تراجع استيراده من اسبانيا في ذلك العام بشكل واضح وكان هذا هو الهدف من الدراسة
يبقى ان اقول قد يكون هذا البحث هو الملفق لأسباب نجهلها 

تقبل تحيتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (31 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*

*عشان تعرفو اننا في عصر المرأه بمعني الكلمه ​​*​

*ولازم كل راجل يبقي أسد في البيت​​*​

*زى صاحبنا اللى فى الصوره​​*​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (31 مارس 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> اخي الكريم اثارتني زاوية أخرى للموضوع وهي كم ننقاد وراء اعلام موجه يستبيح خيالنا ويسيطر على تفكيرنا تقوم عصابة ذكية برسم خطط لحياتنا ونحن مجرد ادوات
> اشاركك الرأي اننا لانستطيع مواجهة هذه الكاذيب (في حال صدق البحث) إلا بالعمل على تنمية مداركنا ورفع مستوانا العلمي كأمة
> أذكر كيف قدمت مجلة طبية معروفة في امريكا بحثا عن مضار زيت الزيتون وكيف تراجع استيراده من اسبانيا في ذلك العام بشكل واضح وكان هذا هو الهدف من الدراسة
> يبقى ان اقول قد يكون هذا البحث هو الملفق لأسباب نجهلها
> ...


انا سمعت عن هالكلام من سنتين او 3 و كان عندي نفس الملف واطلع الكثيرون عليه وانت معك حق فيما قلته واضيف انو اي كذبة من هذا النوع قد تخلق مشكلة للعلمائنا في الاعجاز العلمي في القران حيث كل ظاهرة هم يسؤلون عليها و عن الايات الي تحكي عن هذه الظواهر يعني مهم كثير الواحد يعرف الصح من الغلط شكرا على طرحك للموضوع


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (31 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

أظن اخ محي انه يدربها على التعامل مع الغرباء!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(غير هيك مو حلوة بحقو ولا بحقنا )


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (31 مارس 2009)

*مزاح العلماء*
*- ركب أحد طلبة العلم مع الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في سيارته و كان الشيخ يسرع في السير . *
*فقال له الطالب : خفف يا شيخ فإن الشيخ ابن باز يرى أن تجاوز السرعة إلقاء بالنفس إلى التهلكة . فقال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله : هذه فتوى من لم يجرب فن القيادة . *
*فقال الطالب : هل أخبر الشيخ ابن باز . *
*قال الألباني : أخبره . *
*فلما حدث الطالب الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله بما قال الشيخ الألباني ضحك>>> *
*وقال : قل له هذه فتوى من لم يجرب دفع الديات*

*!!. (ترجمة السدحان للشيخ ابن باز ). *


*------------ --------- --------- --------- ---*
*2- يقول أحد طلبة العلم....*
*من الأجوبة اللطيفة التي سمعتها عن سؤال يقول فيه صاحبه انه متزوج ويريد الزواج بالثانية بنية اعفاف فتاة فقال له الشيخ ابن عثيمين اعط المال لشاب فقير يتزوجها وتأخذ اجر الاثنين?*
*------------ --------- --------- --------- ----*

*3- ومما نُقل عن الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى هذه المواقف : *
*قابله أحدهم في المستشفى ، *

*فسأله : ماذا تفعل هنا يا فضيلة الشيخ ؟. *
*قال الشيخ : أحلل السكر . *
*فقال السائل : كلنا نعرف أن السكر حلال ، ابحث لنا عن شيء آخر وحلله لنا .*
*------------ --------- --------- --------- --*
*4- وسأل ابن عثيمين أحدهم : ما يفعل الشخص بعد أن ينتهي من الدعاء ؟ .*
*فرد الشيخ : ينزل يديه...!! *
*------------ --------- --------- --------- --*
*5- وكان الشيخ ابن عثيمين يلقي درساً في باب النكاح عن عيوب النساء ، فسأله أحدهم : لو تزوجت ووجدت أن زوجتي ليس لها أسنان ، هل يبيح لي هذا العيب فسخ النكاح؟؟.. *
*فقال الشيخ : هذه امرأة جيدة ، لإنها لا يمكن أن تعضك..!!*
*------------ --------- --------- --------- --*
*6- كان الشيخ ابن عثيمين في مكة ذات يوم راكبا تاكسي .. والظاهر أن المشوار كان طويلا , فأراد سائق التاكسي أن يتعرف -ولم يكن يعرف الشيخ- فقال : ما تعرفنا على الاسم الكريم يا شيخ ؟ فرد الشيخ : محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين …فرد السائق :تشرفنا , معك عبدالعزيز بن باز <-- السواق يحسبه يمزح .. هنا ضحك الشيخ , وقال له : ابن باز أعمى كيف يسوق تاكسي ؟…فرد السائق: ابن عثيمين في نجد وش اللي يجيبه هنا , تمزح معي أنت ؟ هنا ضحك الشيخ , و أفهمه أنه بالفعل ابن عثيمين*
*------------ --------- --------- --------- --*
*7- كان أحد كبار السن من أهل البادية يتواجد صدفة للصلاة في مسجد الشيخ ابن عثيمين من غير ما يعرف وعندما كان الشيخ في صلاة جهرية بمسجده نسي أحد الآيات ، فذكّره بها أكثر من شخص خلفه ، وعندما انتهى الشيخ من الصلاة نبههم إلى أن التذكير لا يكون بهذا الشكل الجماعي وان واحدا يكفي عن البقية ، وهنا نطق كبير السن بكل ثقة وقال : إلا المفروض أن الشايب اللي مثلك ما يعرف يقرأ يصف ورى ويخلي الصلاة لأهلها ! *​ 
​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (31 مارس 2009)

يقول شكسبير :
*• **اجمل مافي الرجل الرجولة*
*• **اجمل مافي المراة الامومة.*
*• **اجمل مافي الطفل البراءة*
*• **اجمل مافي الليل الهدوء*
*• **اجمل مافي البحر الجبروت*
*• **اقوى لغات العالم...الصمت*
*• **وابلغ لغات العالم...الدمع*
*• **الافراط في اللين...ضعف*
*• **الافراط في الضحك..خفة*
*• **الافراط في الراحة.خمول*
*• **الافراط في المال ..تبذير*
*• **الافراط في الحذر.وسواس*
*• **الافراط في الغيرة ...جنون*
*• **اكرم النسب حسن الادب..*
*• **اصعب كلمة ...هي الكمال*
*• **احلى كلمة ...هي السلام*
*• **اخر كلمة.........الموت*
*• **افضل الانتقام..هو الغفران*
*• **اقصى النار....هي الشوق*
*• **اعظم كنز.........الفضيلة*
*• **اقوى عذاب.......هو الضمير*
*• **احلى حب.....حب الحبيب*
*• **احسن الحب... حب الزوجة*
*• **ادوم حب.......حب الام*
*• **افضل معرفة..معرفة الرجل لنفسه*
*• **افضل علم..وقوف المرء عند علمه*
*• **افضل المروءه..إبقاء الرجل ماء وجهه*
*• **الدنيا مسألة.....حسابيه*
*• **خذ من اليوم....عبرة*
*• **ومن الامس.... خبرة*
*• **اطرح منها التعب والشقاء*
*• **واجمع لهن الحب والوفاء*
*• **واترك الباقي لرب السماء*
*• *​ 
*من الإيميــــــــــل *​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (31 مارس 2009)

قصة قصيرة جدا




*أمسك بيد من تحب**~*****``**
**
**يحكى **أن فتاة صغيره مع والدها العجوز كانا يعبران جسرا ، خاف الأب الحنون على ابنته من السقوط*

*لذلك قال لها : حبيبتي **أمسكي** بيدي جيدا ،، حتى لا تقعي في النهر*
​*


**فأجابت **ابنته دون تردد : لا يا أبى ،، ،، **أمسك** أنت بيدي**

​​​**رد الأب باستغراب : وهل هناك فرق**؟**
**كان جواب الفتاه سريعا أيضا : **لو أمسكتُ أنا بيدك قد لا استطيع التماسك ومن الممكن أن تنفلت يدي فأسقط .*​*

​​​**لكن لو أمسكتَ **أنت** بيدي فأنت لن تدعها تنفلت **منك .أبدا ...**
**::*​








*عندما تثق بمن تحب أكثر من ثقتك بنفسك .. و تطمئن على وضع حياتك بين يديهم أكثر من اطمئنانك لوضع حياتك بين يديك **
​​**عندها امسك بيد من تحب ... قبل أن **تنتظر منهم **أن يمسكوا بيديك*​
​​​​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (31 مارس 2009)

*استطاع شاب ياباني أن يبتكر إنسانا آليا على هيئة أنثي تقوم بكل الأعمال المنزلية طوال الأربع وعشرين ساعة ولا تتحدث إلا إذا طلب منها، وتقرأ *

*الجريدة بصوت عال، وتتعرف على المشروب المفضل ، وشكلها جذاب*




​





*




وأوردت صحيفة كورييري ديلا سيرا الايطالية أن مخترعا يابانيا يعيش في كندا قرر أن يبتكر لنفسه زوجة مثالية تكون شريكته في حياته، بعدما أعياه البحث عن فتاة احلامه بالمواصفات التي يريدها * 

*



* 

.
وبالفعل بدأ الشاب ويدعي " لي ترونج" – 33 عاما – في العمل في المشروع واستطاع انجازه في عامين من العمل المتواصل ليل نهار وأطلق على ابتكاره" أيكو"، وأنفق عليه 16 ألف يورو وباع من أجله سيارته و طلب قرضا من البنك. ويبلغ عمر الزوجة الآلية عشرين عاما وتتعرف على الألوان وبعض الوجوه وتقرأ اليابانية والانجليزية وتنطق 13 ألف جملة في اللغتين، وتحل المعادلات الرياضية وتتعرف على الاتجاهات 

.




من جانبه، قال ترونج إنه لم يجد فتاة أحلامه، وكان الاختيار الأوحد المتاح هو أن يصنعها بنفسه باستخدام التكنولوجيا. وأوضح أن تلك الأنثى الآلية تتميز بمعظم الخصائص الأنثوية ومصنوعة من السيليكون، وإذا احتضنها أحد بقوة تقوم بصفعه على وجهه. وتم تزويدها بكل المشاعر الإنسانية ، واختتم المخترع قائلا إنه تعرض لأزمة قلبية العام الماضي، وعانى كثيرا من الممرضات، بينما الآن لديه زوجة تعمل طوال 24 ساعة دون أن تشتكي أو تطلب إجازة، إنها بالفعل الزوجة المثالية وتكون بكل شيء تقوم به الزوجات في بيوتهن بل أفضل وقريبا سوف يطرح مثلها في الأسواق العالمية وتكون المواصفات طبق لرغبة المشتري يعني أن يسطتيع تخيل شكل معين وينفذ له فتاة أحلامه والسعر سوف يتناقص تدريجيا مع إستمرار التصنيع 
























* 

*



*ولله في خلقه شؤون ......


*


----------



## anass81 (31 مارس 2009)

*كيف يفكر رجال الأعمال*

منقول من بريدي

كيف يفكر رجال الأعمال​




- ذهب احد رجال الأعمال المعروفين إلى بنك في مدينة نيويورك وطلب مبلغ 5000 دولار 


 كإعارة من البنك >>> 

يقول انه يريد السفر إلى أوروبا لقضاء بعض الأعمال.

- البنك طلب من رجل الأعمال ضمانات لكي يعيد المبلغ، لذا فقد سلم الرجل مفتاح سيارته الرولزرويز إلى البنك كضمان مالي!!

- رجل الأمن في البنك قام بفحص السيارة وأوراقها الثبوتية ووجدها سليمة، وبهذا قبل البنك سيارة الرولزرويز كضمان.

- رئيس البنك والعاملون ضحكوا كثيرا من الرجل ، لإيداعه سيارته الرولزرويز والتي تقدر بقيمة 250000 دولار كضمان لمبلغ مستدان وقدره 5000 دولار. وقام احد العاملين بإيقاف السيارة في مواقف البنك السفلية.

- بعد أسبوعين، عاد الرجل من سفره وتوجه إلى البنك وقام بتسليم مبلغ 5000دولار مع فوائد بقيمة 15.41 دولار.

- مدير الإعارات في البنك قال : سيدي، نحن سعداء جدا بتعاملك معنا، ولكننا مستغربين أشد الاستغراب!! لقد بحثنا في معاملاتك وحساباتك وقد وجدناك من أصحاب الملايين! فكيف تستعير مبلغ وقدرة 5000 دولار وأنت لست بحاجة إليها؟؟ 

- رد الرجل وهو يبتسم : سيدي، هل هناك مكان في مدينة نيويورك الواسعة أستطيع إيقاف سيارتي الرولزرويز بأجرة 15.41 دولار دون أن أجدها مسروقة بعد مجيئي من سفري؟

لا عجب انه مليونير​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (31 مارس 2009)

أســماء الله الحسنى 

في المرفق ستجدون عرضاً لأسماء الله الحسنى ومعانيها ، اضغط فقط على الاسم وتعرف المعنى ...

دمتم في طاعة


----------



## Abo Fares (31 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> *استطاع شاب ياباني أن يبتكر إنسانا آليا على هيئة أنثي تقوم بكل الأعمال المنزلية طوال الأربع وعشرين ساعة ولا تتحدث إلا إذا طلب منها، وتقرأ *
> 
> *الجريدة بصوت عال، وتتعرف على المشروب المفضل ، وشكلها جذاب*
> 
> ...


 
الحمدلله على نعمة الإسلام.. وسبحان الله تعالى اسمه..

شكراً أختي الكريمة على نقل القصة الغريبة فعلاً.. ​


----------



## Abo Fares (31 مارس 2009)

*syrian virus*

اذا اجى لكومبيوترك فيروس سوري فهو راح يبعتلك الرسالة التالية: ​​​Dear receiver
shlonak??
You have just received a Syrian virus
Since we are not so technologically advanced in Syria
I am a manual virus you have to help me because i can't do everything by my self
3arfat 3layyi shlon?
'please delete all the files on your hard disk by
Yourself and send this mail to everyone you know'
Thank you very much for helping me khayyo
3ala 3eni walla​


----------



## Abo Fares (31 مارس 2009)

*Why it's better to be the boss*

SOooOoOorRy








WHY IT'S BETTER TO BE THE BOSS 







​


----------



## Abo Fares (31 مارس 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> أســماء الله الحسنى
> 
> في المرفق ستجدون عرضاً لأسماء الله الحسنى ومعانيها ، اضغط فقط على الاسم وتعرف المعنى ...
> 
> دمتم في طاعة


 
والله أحسن مشاركة مضافة منذ مدة طويلة، بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك.. 

بتستاهلي التقييم.. بس اليوم خلصت حصتي 

قيموها يا جمـــــــــاعة :75:​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (31 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا*



إنسانة من تراب قال:


> أســماء الله الحسنى
> 
> في المرفق ستجدون عرضاً لأسماء الله الحسنى ومعانيها ، اضغط فقط على الاسم وتعرف المعنى ...
> 
> دمتم في طاعة



ملف رائع فعلا تبارك الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> أظن اخ محي انه يدربها على التعامل مع الغرباء!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (غير هيك مو حلوة بحقو ولا بحقنا )


 
وممكن تكون امه وبتعنفه علشان عمل حاجه غلط - او اخته الكبيره - وغير كده تبقي مو حلوة لا بحقه ولا بحقنا ولا بحقها هي ايضا - لان ده ضد الفطره - بس احنا بنضحك لان الصورة تدعو للسخريه - وانت عارف ان المصريين يحبوا يسخروا من المشاكلوالحاجات الغريبه اللي زي كده 

وتقبل تحياتي م ابو هادي


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (1 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> أســماء الله الحسنى
> 
> في المرفق ستجدون عرضاً لأسماء الله الحسنى ومعانيها ، اضغط فقط على الاسم وتعرف المعنى ...
> 
> دمتم في طاعة


 

شكراً اختي الكريمة ،، وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك ...


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
مرحباً بالجميع ،،،
أخواني الأعزاء ... يطيب لي أن أقدم لكم لعبة بسيطة وحسابية قد تكون معروفة لدى البعض ..
شاهدوا المرفق وحاولوا الخروج من المأزق ..
وللخروج لابد من وضع (6 لتر) على ميزان البوابة ..


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (1 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> اذا اجى لكومبيوترك فيروس سوري فهو راح يبعتلك الرسالة التالية: ​
> 
> dear receiver
> shlonak??
> ...


 

عمتعطي علينا يامعلم
بس حلوة..................


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (1 أبريل 2009)

*القناعات السلبية*

كيف نواجه القناعات السلبية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1038936#post1038936


----------



## شاهد بدر (1 أبريل 2009)

_مسطل يحل امتحان لاتفوتكم هههههههههه_


_ أعرب جملة سور الصين العظيم_ 

: الجــــــواب سور : وهو ما ينقز من فوقه الحرامي لدخول البيت بمعنى آخر جدار 
الصين : نوع من أطقم الاواني المنزليه يأتي باشكال وانواع متعدده ؛ يمكن استخدامها " بالفرن أو الميكرويف " وبعضها قابل للكسر
العظ : ويطلق على ما يحدث من إطباق فم حيوان او انسان على يد انسان اخر 
يم : اسم من اسماء البحر
وتعني جملة (سور الصين العظيم (كاملة ان الحرامي اذا نقز فوق السوربدويسرق اطقم الصين و لكن عظه الكلب وغرق بالبحر 
: الســــــؤال الثاني
أعرب جملة ) مرض جنون البقر) 
: الجـــــــواب مر : و تعني طعم الشاي مر إذا لم يوجد فيه سكر 
ض : زائده ولا معنى لها أبدا
جن : وهل يخفى القمر ؟؟ 
ون : كلمه افرنجيه تعني 1 
الب : أي جبال الالب وهي مرتفعات عاليه تم تصوير افلام كرتون هايدي فيها ويقال ان هذه الجبال على طول السنه ثلوج 
قر : مشتقه من قرنفل وهو نوع من انواع الزهور الرائعه 
وتعني جملة مرض جنون البقر ان الجني نمبر ون هو الي يرقى جبال الالب ويقطف زهرة القرنفل 
: الســــــؤال الثالث 
أعرب جملة برج ايفل 
: الجــــــــواب بر : الصحراء وهو الذي يوجد به البدو ورعاة الغنم ومنه انواع وهي الطعوس 
ج : للتاكيد
إي : حرف e بالانقلش لا محل له من الاعراب 
فل : نوع من انواع الزهور و هناك معنى أخر و هو: تعبئة بنزين السيارة كامل
وتعني جملة برج ايفل انه على من سيذهب الى البر ان يعبي البنزين فل وإلا فلا يذهب


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أبريل 2009)

*النشاطات الإضافية في البرلمانات العالمية..*

النشاطات الإضافية في البرلمانات العالمية

:68::68::68:















































































































أما النشاط الذي حاز صاحبه على الدرجة الأولى، والميدالية الذهبية:


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.













​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (1 أبريل 2009)

'lkijudsaffffffdtnnvre

السلام عليكم 

كانت تلك العبارة هي مشاركة من أختي الصغرى (( مريم )) في ملتقى العرب ، واحتراماً لمبادئ حرية التعبير بالرأي ، فانا سمحت لأختي بالمشاركة معنا ..........


وأختي مريم بتسلم عليكم 

لكم خالص التقدير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> 'l_kijudsaffffffdtnnvre_
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشاركه قويه وبناءه يا اخت مريم ,,,,,,,,,, تنبئ بعضوة متميزه جداااااااااااهههههههههههه


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (1 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> 'lkijudsaffffffdtnnvre
> السلام عليكم
> كانت تلك العبارة هي مشاركة من أختي الصغرى (( مريم )) في ملتقى العرب ، واحتراماً لمبادئ حرية التعبير بالرأي ، فانا سمحت لأختي بالمشاركة معنا ..........
> وأختي مريم بتسلم عليكم
> لكم خالص التقدير


سلمى لنا على الدكتورة مريم لأن خطها يشبه خط الأطباء وواضح ان ثقافتها هيروغليفى


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> 'lkijudsaffffffdtnnvre
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

الله يخليلكم ياها ويحفظها ويباركلكم فيها.. انشالله بتكبر وبتشارك معنا رسمي، وبتشوف مشاركتها هي كمان 
و الله يجبر بخاطرك ​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 أبريل 2009)

حلوه كتير النشاطات الإضافية دي ياهندسة .......هههههههه
looooooooool


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (1 أبريل 2009)

35 مقالاً في تطوير الذات والشخصية 

ستجدون الكثير من الأفكار العملية 
وتلخيص للعديد من دورات التنمية البشرية
وستقرؤن في الملف المرفق المزيد عن هذه العناوين :

حتى لا تكون كلّا ...
إدارة تغيير الذات 
تغيير الذات 
الأسرار العشرة للجاذبية
التدريبات الجسمية لتقوية الشخصية 
التدريبات الوجدانية لتقوية الشخصية 
التطوير الدائم للأداء
السمات الشخصية لمن يرغب في روح المبادرة 
برنامج فهم الذات والتأثير الفعال على الآخرين
تعلم من أخطائك 
تنمية الشخصية 
صقل المواهب 
معاً نتطور 
التربية الذاتية
هدايا العيوب - إدارة الذات
ملخص من حرك قطعة الجبن 



وعناوين أخرى قد يفيدكم الإطلاع عليها 

أرجو لكم النفع والفائدة 


خالص الدعاء لكم بكل الخير 

إنسانة من تراب


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 أبريل 2009)




----------



## Abo Fares (1 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> 35 مقالاً في تطوير الذات والشخصية
> 
> ستجدون الكثير من الأفكار العملية
> وتلخيص للعديد من دورات التنمية البشرية
> ...


 
مشكورة أختي الكريمة، بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك.. 

تذكرين موضوع (من زحزح جبنتي) الذي تناقشنا حلوه منذ مدة في الملتقى العام؟؟ أعتقد هو نفسه هذا في موضوعك  

تقبلي تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (1 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكورة أختي الكريمة، بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك.. ​
> تذكرين موضوع (من زحزح جبنتي) الذي تناقشنا حلوه منذ مدة في الملتقى العام؟؟ أعتقد هو نفسه هذا في موضوعك  ​
> 
> تقبلي تحيـــــاتي..​


 

يا هلا أخي محمد 

طبعاً أذكره ، لقد كان من النقاشات الهادفة المفيدة ، جزاك الله عني كل خير 

ولمن يريد أن يقرأ الموضوع الذي تحدث عنه أخي أبو الحلول ، ستجدونه على هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=983492#post983492

على فكرة أخي هذا العنوان ( من زحزح قطعة الجبن ) له إصدارات عديدة منها في الإدارة ، التنمية البشرية ، وغيرها من المجالات المتنوعة ، لأن المغزى بحد ذاته عميق وأهل الاختصاصات المختلفة استثمروه كل في مجال يناسب توجهه ويخدم أهداف تخصصه ...

لفتة طيبة

شكرا أخي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 أبريل 2009)

اللي عاوز يختبر شعبيته في شركته ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, اليك هذا الملف


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (1 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اللي عاوز يختبر شعبيته في شركته ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, اليك هذا الملف


 

يطالبون بشخصي الكريم وبقوة كمدير عام :12:

ومستعدين يطلعوا مظاهرة لتحقيق مطلبهم :15:




بس لو حكينا شي لوجه الله ...

المناصب متعبة !

وما بيجي من وراها أخي محي إلا وجع الراس وبدونها أحسن ...

لأن الإنسان الصادق والمخلص في الحياة يجد في المناصب عبء عليه ويقرأ فيها التكليف ولا يشعر بنوع من التشريف لوجودها 
دمتَ بخير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> يطالبون بشخصي الكريم وبقوة كمدير عام :12:
> 
> ومستعدين يطلعوا مظاهرة لتحقيق مطلبهم :15:
> 
> ...


 من ناحية ان بيجي من وراها وجع الراس ,,,,,,,,, اتفق معاكم يا اخت انسانه ,,,,,,,, ولكن اختلف في الجمله الثانيه حيث انني اعتبر ان مشكلتنا الكبري ان اغلب المناصب لا يتقلدها الصادق ولا المخلص !!!!!!!!!! وهناك فرق كبير بين السعي للمناصب وبذل كل شئ للوصول اليها وتحقيق مصالح خاصه ,,,,,,,, وبين ان يتقلد المنصب شخص صادق ومخلص هدفه المصلحه العامه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 أبريل 2009)

جزى الله جميع الأخوه خيرا
ولكن ياريت يا اخونا بلاش ندخل الدعاء وأمور العبادات في المزاح


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (1 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ولكن اختلف في الجمله الثانيه حيث انني اعتبر ان مشكلتنا الكبري ان اغلب المناصب لا يتقلدها الصادق ولا المخلص !!!!!!!!!! وهناك فرق كبير بين السعي للمناصب وبذل كل شئ للوصول اليها وتحقيق مصالح خاصه ,,,,,,,, وبين ان يتقلد المنصب شخص صادق ومخلص هدفه المصلحه العامه


 

كلامك صحيح ...

لازم يكون الأمر لأهل ثقة وإخلاص 

بس ما رح تكون المهمة سهلة أبداً ، في ناس ما بيناسبهم وجود إنسان شريف ومخلص ، ويبذلون كل جهودهم لإزاحته من الطريق ...

انا والدي كان مدير وصاحب شخصية قوية وحازمة ، وحاربوه ناس كثيرين 
وتعب جداً رغم النجاح الكبير .. كان ينام على أرضية المكتب أيام الجرد ويسهر طول الليل ليتابع الصيانة وبنفسه ويكتشف الأخطاء ويصححها ...
ولله الحمد على السمعة الطيبة واليد النظيفة ، حتى اليوم لما يشوفوني الناس ويعرفوا أني ابنته من اسمي ، يحدثوني عن أبي و نزاهة أبي ،ويدعون لأبي بالتوفيق 

الحمد لله


----------



## Abo Fares (2 أبريل 2009)

*مدير ونائبه تخفوا وسألوا موظف شو رأيك بالمدير ونائبه حكى : *​
​
* الاثنين زفت ...*​
​
*




كشفوا عن وجوههم ..*​
​
*فأكمل ......*​
​
* والثلاثاء ملل*​
​
* والاربعاء تعب *​
​
* والخميس ارهاق *​
​
* والجمعة والسبت ما بصدق يخلصوا عشان بكون كثير مشتاق للمدير ونائبه *​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> كلامك صحيح ...
> 
> لازم يكون الأمر لأهل ثقة وإخلاص
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

لابد من التعب في كل الاحوال - لان التعب يتوازي مع الهدف المطلوب تحقيقه - والانسان الذي يعمل لارضاء الله واحقاق الحق - يجد متعه في هذا العمل تفوق اي متاعب ممكن ان تحدث له لان ربنا هو الذي يدافع عنه - 
وربنا سبحانه وتعالي قال في كتابه العزيز ( يا ايها الذين آمنوا عليكم انفسكم لا يضركم من ضل اذا اهتديتم ) صدق الله العظيم ,,,,,,,, وقال ايضا سبحانه وتعالي ( ولا يحيق المكر السئ الا باهله ) صدق الله العظيم 

فطالما الانسان بيراقب الله سبحانه وتعالي في عمله - فلن يخذله الله سبحانه وتعالي ابداااااااااااا - وسيجد مردود ذلك في حياته - ويكفي حب الناس ودعاؤهم له بالتوفيق - وربنا يوفقه ويرزقه والاسرة الكريمه سعادة الدارين ان شاء الله - وخصوصا االدكتورة مريم ههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (2 أبريل 2009)

*ما جاء في خلود أهل الجنة وأهل النار..*

ما جاء في خلود أهل الجنة وأهل النار... من سلسلة بلغوا عني ولو آيه..




عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ النَّاسَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِي صَعِيدٍ وَاحِدٍ ثُمَّ يَطَّلِعُ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ فَيَقُولُ أَلَا يَتْبَعُ كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ مَا كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَهُ فَيُمَثَّلُ لِصَاحِبِ الصَّلِيبِ صَلِيبُهُ وَلِصَاحِبِ التَّصَاوِيرِ تَصَاوِيرُهُ وَلِصَاحِبِ النَّارِ نَارُهُ فَيَتْبَعُونَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ وَيَبْقَى الْمُسْلِمُونَ فَيَطَّلِعُ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ فَيَقُولُ أَلَا تَتَّبِعُونَ النَّاسَ فَيَقُولُونَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْكَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْكَ اللَّهُ رَبُّنَا هَذَا مَكَانُنَا حَتَّى نَرَى رَبَّنَا وَهُوَ يَأْمُرُهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَارَى ثُمَّ يَطَّلِعُ فَيَقُولُ أَلَا تَتَّبِعُونَ النَّاسَ فَيَقُولُونَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْكَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْكَ اللَّهُ رَبُّنَا وَهَذَا مَكَانُنَا حَتَّى نَرَى رَبَّنَا وَهُوَ يَأْمُرُهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُهُمْ" قَالُوا: وَهَلْ نَرَاهُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ: "وَهَلْ تُضَارُّونَ فِي رُؤْيَةِ الْقَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ الْبَدْرِ" قَالُوا: لَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ: "فَإِنَّكُمْ لَا تُضَارُّونَ فِي رُؤْيَتِهِ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةَ ثُمَّ يَتَوَارَى ثُمَّ يَطَّلِعُ فَيُعَرِّفُهُمْ نَفْسَهُ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاتَّبِعُونِي فَيَقُومُ الْمُسْلِمُونَ وَيُوضَعُ الصِّرَاطُ فَيَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهِ مِثْلَ جِيَادِ الْخَيْلِ وَالرِّكَابِ وَقَوْلُهُمْ عَلَيْهِ: سَلِّمْ سَلِّمْ وَيَبْقَى أَهْلُ النَّارِ فَيُطْرَحُ مِنْهُمْ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: هَلْ امْتَلَأْتِ فَتَقُولُ: هَلْ مِنْ مَزِيدٍ ثُمَّ يُطْرَحُ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ فَيُقَالُ: هَلْ امْتَلَأْتِ فَتَقُولُ: هَلْ مِنْ مَزِيدٍ حَتَّى إِذَا أُوعِبُوا فِيهَا وَضَعَ الرَّحْمَنُ قَدَمَهُ فِيهَا وَأَزْوَى بَعْضَهَا إِلَى بَعْضٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ: قَطْ قَالَتْ: قَطْ قَطْ فَإِذَا أَدْخَلَ اللَّهُ أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ الْجَنَّةَ وَأَهْلَ النَّارِ النَّارَ قَالَ: أُتِيَ بِالْمَوْتِ مُلَبَّبًا فَيُوقَفُ عَلَى السُّورِ بَيْنَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ وَأَهْلِ النَّارِ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: يَا أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَطَّلِعُونَ خَائِفِينَ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: يَا أَهْلَ النَّارِ فَيَطَّلِعُونَ مُسْتَبْشِرِينَ يَرْجُونَ الشَّفَاعَةَ فَيُقَالُ لِأَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ وَأَهْلِ النَّارِ هَلْ تَعْرِفُونَ هَذَا فَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلَاءِ وَهَؤُلَاءِ: قَدْ عَرَفْنَاهُ هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِنَا فَيُضْجَعُ فَيُذْبَحُ ذَبْحًا عَلَى السُّورِ الَّذِي بَيْنَ الْجَنَّةِ وَالنَّارِ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: يَا أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ خُلُودٌ لَا مَوْتَ وَيَا أَهْلَ النَّارِ خُلُودٌ لَا مَوْتَ".* أخرجه الترمذي (4/691 ، رقم 2557) وقال : حسن صحيح وصححه الألباني (تخريج الطحاوية، 576). **ووردت روايات كثيرة وكثيرة جدا في رؤية الله عز وجل يوم القيامة والصراط والجنة والنار ولكن لم نسقها لطولها، أنظر مثلا: **الطيالسي (ص 289 ، رقم 2179) ، وأحمد (3/16 ، رقم 11143) ، والبخاري (4/1671 ، رقم 4305) ، ومسلم (1/167 ، رقم 183) ، وابن ماجه (1/63 ، رقم 179).** وتجدها على هذا الرابط:*
*http://www.balligho.com/ro2yah.htm *​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 أبريل 2009)

*شاب يســــجد في مكان لا يتوقعه احد 

قصه رااااائعه ... 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يقول الشاب ذو الـــ 19 عاما
كنت شاباً أظن أن الحياة .. مال وفير .. وفراش وثير .. ومركب وطيء ..

وكان يوم جمعة ... 
جلست مع مجموعة من رفقاء الدرب على الشاطئ 
..
وهم كالعادة مجموعة من القلوب الغافلة ..
سمعت النداء حي على الصلاة .. 
حي على الفلاح ..
أقسم أني سمعت الأذان طوال حياتي .. 
ولكني لم أفقه يوماً معنى كلمة فلاح..

طبع الشيطان على قلبي .. 
حتى صارت كلمات الأذان كأنها تقال بلغة لا أفهمها..

كان الناس حولنا يفرشون سجاداتهم .. 
ويجتمعون للصلاة ..

ونحن كنا نجهز عدة الغوص وأنابيب الهواء ..
استعداداً لرحلة تحت الماء..
لبسنا عدة الغوص .. ودخلنا البحر .. بعدنا عن الشاطئ ...
حتى صرنا في بطن البحر ..
كان كل شيء على ما يرام .. 
الرحلة جميلة ..
وفي غمرة المتعة ...
فجأة تمزقت القطعة المطاطية التي يطبق عليها الغواص بأسنانه 
وشفتيه لتحول دون دخول الماء إلى الفم...
ولتمده بالهواء من الأنبوب .. 
وتمزقت أثناء دخول الهواء إلى رئتي ..

وفجأة أغلقت قطرات الماء المالح المجرى التنفسي... 
وبدأت أموت ..
بدأت رئتي تستغيث وتنتفض .. 
تريد هواء .. 
أي هواء ..
أخذت اضطرب ..
البحر مظلم .. 
رفاقي بعيدون عني ..
بدأت أدرك خطورة الموقف .. 
إنني أموت ..
بدأت أشهق .. 
وأشرق بالماء المالح..
بدأ شريط حياتي بالمرور أمام عيني ..
مع أول شهقة ..
عرفت كم أنا ضعيف ..
بضع قطرات مالحة سلطها الله علي ليريني أنه هو القوي 
الجبار ..
آمنت أنه لا ملجأ من الله إلا إليه... 
حاولت التحرك بسرعة للخروج من الماء..

إلاأني كنت على عمق كبير ..

ليست المشكلة أن أموت ... 
المشكلة كيف سألقى الله ؟!
إذا سألني عن عملي .. 
ماذا سأقول ؟
أما ما أحاسب عنه .. 
الصلاة .. 
وقد ضيعتها ..
تذكرت الشهادتين ... 
فأردت أن يختم لي بهما ..
فقلت أشهـ .. 
فغصَّ حلقي .. 
وكأن يداً خفية تطبق على رقبتي

لتمنعني من نطقها

حاولت جاهداً .. 
أشهـ .. 
أشهـ ..
بدأ قلبي يصرخ : 
ربي ارجعون .. 
ربي ارجعون

ساعة .... 
دقيقة .. 
لحظة .. 
ولكن هيهات..

بدأت أفقد الشعور بكل شيء .. 
أحاطت بي ظلمة غريبة ..
هذا آخر ما أتذكر ..

لكن رحمة ربي كانت أوسع ..
فجأة بدأ الهواء يتسرب إلى صدري مرة 
أخرى
انقشعت الظلمة .. 
فتحت عيني ..
فإذا أحد الأصحاب ..
يثبت خرطوم الهواء في فمي ..
ويحاول إنعاشي .. 
ونحن مازلنا في بطن البحر ..
رأيت ابتسامة على محياه ..
فهمت منها أنني بخير ..
عندها صاح قلبي .. 
ولساني .. 
وكل خلية في جسدي ..
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله .. 
وأشهد أن محمد رسول الله .. 
الحمد لله ..

خرجت من الماء .. 
وأنا شخص أخر ..
تغيرت نظرتي للحياة ..
أصبحت الأيام تزيدني من الله قرباً .. 
أدركت سرَّ وجودي في الحياة ..
تذكرت قول الله ( إلا ليعبدون ) .... 
صحيح .. 
ما خلقنا عبثاً ..

مرت أيام ..
فتذكرت تلك الحادثة ..
فذهبت إلى البحر .. 
ولبست لباس الغوص ..
ثم أقبلت إلى الماء وحدي .. 
وتوجهت إلى المكان نفسه في بطن البحر
وسجدت لله تعالى سجدة ما أذكر اني سجدت مثلها في حياتي ..
في مكان لا أظن أن إنساناً قبلي قد سجد فيه لله تعالى ..
عسى أن يشهد علي هذا المكان يوم القيامة فيرحمني الله بسجدتي في عمق البحر 
اقْبَل تستفيد و انشُر تُفيد
طبعاً منقول للفائدة
وأخيراً
**
وهذه صور الشاب وهو سااجد........*​​

​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني الكرام 

لي طلب عند اخونا ابو الحلول واخونا انس - بما ان موضوع الويك اند شغال طوال الاسبوع ولمده 24 ساعه ما شاء الله علينا -واضح ان الازمه الماليه عامله تاثير جامد - فانا باقترح ان احنا نقفله في نهاية الاسبوع حتي يتم التقاط الانفاس هههههههههههههههه 

او نعمل موضوع جديد لنهاية الاسبوع ونعتبر الموضوع ده من المواضيع التقليديه اللي شغاله طوال الاسبوع - او نثبت الموضوع ده علشان ماحدش يشترك فيه هههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *مدير ونائبه تخفوا وسألوا موظف شو رأيك بالمدير ونائبه حكى :*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
حلوة يا م ابو الحلول ,,,,,,,, بس هو الموظف ده ما بيشوفش المدير ونائبه الا يوم الاحد فقط ههههههههههههههههههههه

مش باقوللك الازمه الماليه عامله شغل جامد هههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (2 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني الكرام





mohy_y2003 قال:


> لي طلب عند اخونا ابو الحلول واخونا انس - بما ان موضوع الويك اند شغال طوال الاسبوع ولمده 24 ساعه ما شاء الله علينا -واضح ان الازمه الماليه عامله تاثير جامد - فانا باقترح ان احنا نقفله في نهاية الاسبوع حتي يتم التقاط الانفاس هههههههههههههههه
> 
> او نعمل موضوع جديد لنهاية الاسبوع ونعتبر الموضوع ده من المواضيع التقليديه اللي شغاله طوال الاسبوع - او نثبت الموضوع ده علشان ماحدش يشترك فيه هههههههههههه​


 

أنا عم شاور الإدارة بخصوص القسم الفرعي.. 

بيبقى هون الموضوع هاد، وما يتعلق به من مشاركات ومواضيع مهمة.. وننقل المواضيع المتعلقة بالهندسة المدنية إلى القسم الفرعي.. ​ 
نحتاج إلى التصويت لبدء العمل :68:​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (2 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أنا عم شاور الإدارة بخصوص القسم الفرعي..
> 
> بيبقى هون الموضوع هاد، وما يتعلق به من مشاركات ومواضيع مهمة.. وننقل المواضيع المتعلقة بالهندسة المدنية إلى القسم الفرعي.. ​
> نحتاج إلى التصويت لبدء العمل :68:​



السلام عليكم
مالذي سينقل للقسم الفرعي؟....لم أفهم:81:


----------



## Abo Fares (2 أبريل 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مالذي سينقل للقسم الفرعي؟....لم أفهم:81:


 
وهو المطلوب من هذا الموضوع :68:

كل كلمة تسمعها أخي خالد في هذا الموضوع، تنساها لحظة خروجك منه :68:​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (2 أبريل 2009)

أعتقد أن القسم الفرعي بوضعه الحالي أفضل ,لأن نقل المواضيع غير المهمة اليه يجعله مزدحم مما يصعب عملية البحث فيه...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 أبريل 2009)

تعلم كيف تأكل البطيخ 














































بعد الايميل ده الواحد اكتشف انه كان بيتعامل مع البطيخ بصورة متوحشه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (2 أبريل 2009)

حلوين وطيبين ..:2:
إذا ماما عملت لأولادها وأصدقائهم إحدى هذه الأشكال البطيخية :63:


رح تصير سوبر ماما .....:12:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 أبريل 2009)

هي دي نتيجة ســـــــــؤ الظــــــــــن


----------



## Ayman (2 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> تعلم كيف تأكل البطيخ
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> حلوين وطيبين ..
> إذا ماما عملت لأولادها وأصدقائهم إحدى هذه الأشكال البطيخية
> 
> 
> رح تصير سوبر ماما







عندنا فعلا يقومون بتقطيع البطيخ بعد التخلص من الحب ..فتأكله فورا و التقطيع لا يأخذ وقتا يذكر 
تعا لتشوف :2:


----------



## هادي المهندس (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي م. محي جميل جدا جدا موضوع البطيخ وطريقه اكله اتضح اننا مجرمين بحق الاستاذ بطيخ لذا سوف يتم تعميم قرار باحترام خصوصيه البطيخ بالاكل .

اما بالنسبه للازمه الماليه فحدث بلا حرج هنا في الامارات والمشكله الاعلام لا يتكلم عنها , وبدأنا نحن بتعاطي حبوب منع الاسهال هههههههههههههههه للقرارات التي تصدر يوميا من تفنيش المهندسين وتقليل رواتبهم والله المعين اخي محي .

والحمد لله على كل شئ


مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (2 أبريل 2009)

*كلمات لا ننساها..................... مقتطفات..........*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته *




لا تقاس الطيبة ببشاشة الوجه . 

فهناك قلوب تصطنع البياض . 

فهناك من يجيد تصنع الطيبة . 

ويخبئ بين زواياه خبثاً وريبة .. 

*******************************************************

لا يقاس الجمال بالمظهر .. 

ومن الخطأ الاعتماد عليه فقط . 

فقد يكون خلف جمال المظهر قبح جوهر .. 

 ************************************************************  

لا تقاس حلاوة الإنسان بحلاوة اللسان .. 

فكم من كلمات لطاف حسان . 

يكمن بين حروفها سم ثعبان . 

فنحن في زمن اختلط الحابل بالنابل .. 

في زمن صرنا نخاف الصدق .. 

ونصعد على أكتاف الكذب .. 

 *****************************************************  

لا يقاس الحنان بالأحضان . 

هناك من يضمك بين أحضانه . 

ويطعنك من الخلف بخنجر الخيانة . 

والفرق شاسع و مدفون .. 

بين المُعلن والمكنون .. 

********************************************************  

لا تقاس السعادة بكثرة الضحك . 

هناك من يلبس قناع الابتسامة . 

وتحت القناع حزن دفين وغصات ألم وأنين 

*************************************************  

لا تقاس الحياة بنبض القلوب . 

فهناك من قلبه تعفن داخل أضلعه . 

وهناك من مات ضميره وودعه .. 

وعلى الضفة الأخرى آخر كتمت أنفاسه . 

وثالث قتل إحساسه مقبرته .. 

في عينيه شاهد حزن عليه .. 

 ********************************************************* 

لا يقاس البياض بالنقاء ولا السواد بالخبث .. 

فالكفن أبيض والكحل لونه أسود . 

وبينهما يسكن الفرق .. 

******************************************************* 

لا تقاس العقول بالأعمار . 

فكم من صغير عقله بارع .. 

وكم من كبير عقله خاوي فارغ . 

********************************************************* 

لا تقيسوا محبتكم بحجم حروفي . 

فما يحمله قلبي يعجز عن نثره قلمي .. 

وما يسكبه مداد حبري .. 

قليل من كثير في دمي يجري . 


​


مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (2 أبريل 2009)

*قصه للعبره.......................*

السلام عليكم

هناك الكثير من القصص التي سمعناها ولم نسمعها منها الحقيقي ومنها المزيف وفي الحالتين نحن نستفاد من عبرها وموعضتها لان كما يقول المثل او هي حقيقه لا يوجد دخان بدون نار ونحن اسياد الموقف من التصديق او الرفض , لذا لنستفاد من هذه القصه ......................
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&​
يحكى أن ملك من الملوك أراد أن يبني مسجد في مدينته وأمر أن لا يشارك أحد في بناء هذا المسجد لا با المال ولا بغيره . . . حيث يريد أن يكون هذا المسجد هو من ماله فقط دون مساعدة من أحد وحذروأنذر من ان يساعد احد في ذلك
وفعلاً تم البدء في بناء المسجد ووضع أسمه عليه
وفي ليلة من الليالي
رأى الملك في المنام
كأن ملك من الملائكة نزل من السماء فمسح أسم الملك عن المسجد وكتب أسم أمراة
فلما أستيقظ الملك من النوم
أستيقظ مفزوع وأرسل جنوده ينظرون هل أسمه
مازال على المسجد
فذهبوا ورجعوا وقالوا 
نعم
أسمك مازال موجود ومكتوب على المسجد
وقالوا له حاشيته هذه أضغاث أحلام
وفي الليلة الثانية
رأى الملك نفس
الرؤيا
رأى ملك من الملائكة ينزل من السماء فيمسح أسم الملك عن المسجد ويكتب أسم أمراة على المسجد
وفي الصباح أستيقظ الملك وأرسل جنودة 
يتأكدون هل 
مازال أسمه موجود
على المسجد
ذهبوا ورجعوا 
وأخبروه
أن أسمه مازال هو الموجود على المسجد
تعجب الملك وغضب
فلما
كانت الليلة الثالثة
تكررت
الرؤيا
فلما قام الملك من النوم قام وقد حفظ أسم المرأة التي يكتب أسمها
على المسجد
أمر با أحضار هذه المرأة
فحضرت وكانت أمرأة
عجوز فقيرة ترتعش
فسألها
هل
ساعدت في بناء المسجد الذي يبنى
قالت
يا أيها الملك
أنا 
أمرأة عجوز وفقيرة وكبيرة في السن
وقد سمعتك تنهى عن 
أن يساعد أحد في بناءه
فلا يمكنني أن أعصيك
فقال لها 
أسألك بالله
ماذا صنعت في بناء المسجد 
قالت
والله
ما عملت شيء قط
في بناء هذا المسجد
إلا
قال الملك نعم
إلا ماذا
قالت إلا 
أنني
مررت
ذات يوم
من جانب المسجد
فأذا 
أحد الدواب التي تحمل الأخشاب وأدوات البناء 
للمسجد
مربوط بحبل الى وتد في الأرض
وبالقرب منه
سطل به ماء
وهذا الحيوان يريد ان يقترب من الماء ليشرب
فلا يستطيع
بسبب الحبل
والعطش بلغ منه مبلغ شديد
فقمت 
وقربت 
سطل الماء منه 
فشرب من الماء
هذا والله الذي صنعت
فقال الملك أييييه . . . عملتي هذا لوجه الله
فقبل الله منك 
وأنا عملت عملي ليقال مسجد الملك
فلم يقبل الله مني
فأمر الملك أن 
يكتب أسم المرأة العجوز على 
هذا 
المسجد

____________ _________ ________


***
سبحان الله . . . سبحان الله . . . سبحان الله
لاتحتقر شيء
من الأعمال
فما تدري ماهو العمل الذي قد يكون
فيه 
دخولك الجنات
و
نجاتك من النيران




اتمنى ان تعجبكم


مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
وجدت محرك البحث هذا وله امكانيات ممتازة ,أتمنى أن يستفيد منه الاخوة
اضغط هنا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (3 أبريل 2009)

*رجال مثل الأسود ( شامية هدية لأبو الحلول )*

*واحد رجع عالبيت في يوم من الايام معصب وبصيح : *



* ينعن هيك بلد وشو هالعيشة هاي ومن هالحكي شافه صاحبه قله مالك معصب ؟؟ *


* قله يا زلمة صرلي شهرين بدور عشغل ومش ملاقي *
* قله بسيطة انا عندي شغل الك تسليكة حال *
* قاله وشو هالشغل؟؟؟ *



* قله صاحبه تلبس اواعي عشكل اسد وتوقف عباب هالعمارة وخذ 150 دينار *
* انبسط الرجال وقله بس هيك؟؟ *



* قله اه بس *
* والله راح لبس ملابس الأسد ووقف عند العمارة وكل شي تمام *


* في يوم شافه واحد غني وعجبه الوضع وراح لصاحبه وقله بدي هاظ الاسد عندي في القصر وبعطيك 500 دينار *
* وافق صاحبه وراح اقنع الرجال انه يروح ووافق *
* لما وصلوا عالقصر قال الغني لصاحب الرجال انه بده يحط الاسد في القفص *
* طبعا الرجال ما وافق بس صاحبه لعب بعقله واقنعه *
* لما فات عالقفص وسكروا عليه أتفاجأ انه في نمور *


* خاف الرجال وصار يفكر شو بدو يسوي وخطر في باله انه يقلد صوت الاسد عشان يخافوا منه وما يقربوا *
* وطبعا بلش يقلد بصوت الاسد *



* قام دفشه واحد من هالنمور النايمه دفشة خفيفة وقله *









* لا تشد عحالك *
* كلنا مثلك هون.... *​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (3 أبريل 2009)

واحد الدغ حرف الجيم والكاف بينطقهم تاء
كل ما راح لبيت علشان يخطب ابنتهم يرفضوه علشان الدغ
واخيرا ابوه قال له - انا لقيت لك ناس يرضوا بيك ولكن اذا رحنا عندهم لا تتكلم واتركنا احنا نتفق فى كل شيء
فعلا ذهبوا ولم يتكلم واتفق ابوه واهله مع اهل العروسة على كل شئء
فى يوم الزفاف دخل هو وعروسه الى غرفة النوم وهو مش عارف يقول ايه وخايف العروسة تكتشف العيب اللى عنده
اخرج علبة السجاير واخذ سيجارة واشعلها فقالت له العروس متعجبة _( انت بتشرب ستاير )_ قال لها اهلا انا باشرب ستاير وتاتولا وتله تله :68:
​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (3 أبريل 2009)

واحد بلديات ذهب الى الشاطىء وشاف مجموعة من الشباب تمارس رياضة الغطس وعلى ظهرهم انابيب الأوكسيجين
عجبته الفكرة قام رجع البيت وأخذ انبوبة البوتاجاز وربطها على ظهره ونط فى البحر ما طلعش وغرق 
بعد يومين اخرجوا الجثة وارسلوا لأبن عمه بخبر وفاته 
رد وقال طول عمره غبى ما أخدش منظم الأنبوبة معاه :7:​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (3 أبريل 2009)

واحد فشار كبير بيقول لزميله
تصدق بالله انا كنت امبارح فى جنينة الحيوانات ولقيت الناس بتجرى وبتصرخ 
ايه الحكاية يا جماعة قالوا اسد هرب من القفص
بصيت يمين وشمال لقيت الأسد قدامى وانا ماسك البندقية
لقيت البندقية فاضية بصيت لمراتى وقلت لها انت ( طلقة ) وحطيتها فى البندقية وضربت الأسد وقتلته :57:​


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (4 أبريل 2009)

*هنيئاً للأمة*

دراسات هامة في مجال الطاقة وعربية المنشأ 100%
http://www.syria-news.com/var/articlem.php?id=5480


----------



## زاد أحمد (4 أبريل 2009)

*فتحي **و الميكانيكي *​ *
**مرة واحد اسمة **فتحي** راح اشتغل صبى عند ميكانيكى*​ *وفى يوم قال لصاحب الورشة انا اعرف رئيس الحى*​ *صاحب الورشة ماصدق لكن بعد يومين مر رئيس الحى قدام الورشة وسلم على **فتحي** سلام حار جدا*​ *صاحب الورشة اعجب ب**فتحي** وشغله اسطى فى الورشة*​ *وبعد يومين **فتحي** قال لصاحب الورشة انا اعرف الوزيرقال له لا صعبة جدا*​ *وفعلا بعد يومين مر الوزير قدام الورشة وسلم على **فتحي*​ *صاحب الورشة اتجنن وقال ل**فتحي** يابنى انا بزوجك بنتى وتمسك الورشة مكانى*​ *وبعد يومين قال **فتحي** لصاحب الورشة انا اعرف أوباما*​ *ولكن صاحب الورشة قال بلاش تضحك علي*​ *فتحي** قاله تعال نسافر وانا اعرفك*​ *وفعلا سافروا أمريكا ووقفوا امام البيت الابيض و**فتحي** قال شوف الشباك الابيض*​ *حأطلع بعد شوية انا وأوباما ونقول لك هاى*​ *وفعلا **فتحي** طلع هو وأوباما*​ *بعد خمس دقائق صاحب الورشة اغمى علية وراح المستشفى*​ *ولما فاق سألة **فتحي** ليه اغمى عليك علشان شفتنى انا وأوباما*​ *صاحب الورشة قال لا*​ *انا اغمى علي علشان انت وأوباما وافقين فى الشباك*​ *مر من قدامى اثنين امريكان بيسألونى *​ *مين اللي واقف جنب **فتحي*​


----------



## زاد أحمد (4 أبريل 2009)

*أرجو قراءة العربي وبعده الإنجليزي ليصل المعنى.. *​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (4 أبريل 2009)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*



زاد أحمد قال:


> *فتحي **و الميكانيكي *​ *
> **مرة واحد اسمة **فتحي** راح اشتغل صبى عند ميكانيكى*​ *وفى يوم قال لصاحب الورشة انا اعرف رئيس الحى*​ *صاحب الورشة ماصدق لكن بعد يومين مر رئيس الحى قدام الورشة وسلم على **فتحي** سلام حار جدا*​ *صاحب الورشة اعجب ب**فتحي** وشغله اسطى فى الورشة*​ *وبعد يومين **فتحي** قال لصاحب الورشة انا اعرف الوزيرقال له لا صعبة جدا*​ *وفعلا بعد يومين مر الوزير قدام الورشة وسلم على **فتحي*​ *صاحب الورشة اتجنن وقال ل**فتحي** يابنى انا بزوجك بنتى وتمسك الورشة مكانى*​ *وبعد يومين قال **فتحي** لصاحب الورشة انا اعرف أوباما*​ *ولكن صاحب الورشة قال بلاش تضحك علي*​ *فتحي** قاله تعال نسافر وانا اعرفك*​ *وفعلا سافروا أمريكا ووقفوا امام البيت الابيض و**فتحي** قال شوف الشباك الابيض*​ *حأطلع بعد شوية انا وأوباما ونقول لك هاى*​ *وفعلا **فتحي** طلع هو وأوباما*​ *بعد خمس دقائق صاحب الورشة اغمى علية وراح المستشفى*​ *ولما فاق سألة **فتحي** ليه اغمى عليك علشان شفتنى انا وأوباما*​ *صاحب الورشة قال لا*​ *انا اغمى علي علشان انت وأوباما وافقين فى الشباك*​ *مر من قدامى اثنين امريكان بيسألونى *​ *مين اللي واقف جنب **فتحي*​



جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامده جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## anass81 (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

مناجاة رائعة


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

رابط المرفق لا يعمل أخي أنس 

أرجو ان ترفعه لنا مرة أخرى 

تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (5 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> رابط المرفق لا يعمل أخي أنس
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختي الكريمة , لا اعلم ما هي مشكلة الملف المرفق , بكل الاحوال هذا رابط اخر 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82wqaJP5Lk4


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (5 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> هي دي نتيجة ســـــــــؤ الظــــــــــن


 

السلام عليكم 

اخي محي بتقديرك وحسب تجربتك ، ليش النساء ما بيستوعبوا أحياناً توجيهات الرجال ، يعني العيب بمين ؟

بالنساء ...؟
او بأسلوب الرجال ؟

فعلاً أنا ألاحظ ذلك وهذا الرابط للأمانة - وشهد شاهد من أهلها - فيه الكثير من الواقعية في الطرح


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (5 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اختي الكريمة , لا اعلم ما هي مشكلة الملف المرفق , بكل الاحوال هذا رابط اخر
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82wqajp5lk4


 
اللهم لك الحمد ..

جزاك الله خيراً أخي أنس


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (5 أبريل 2009)

كلمات أعجبتني ....






_*أصعب الايام يوم تلاقي الاحبه وافجع الأيام يوم فراقهم_
_ وأحلى الأيام يوم لم تعشه بعد _
_*اروع الصداقات صداقة الاخ لاخته_
_*احلى كلام... كلام من القلب الى القلب _
_*اجمل النظرات.... نظره من العين الى العين_
_*اجمل الطرق... طريق طويل تسير به مع من تحب بلا توقف _
_*اجمل الاوراق ورقه تكتب فيها لأغلى الناس_
_*إذا كانت لك ذاكرة قوية ..وذكريات مريرة.. فأنت أشقى أهل الأرض_
_*لا تكن كقمة الجبل ..ترى الناس صغارا ويراها الناس صغيرة !_
_*إن من أعظم أنواع التحدي أن تضحك والدموع تذرف من عينيك_
_* أصدق الحزن .. ابتسامة في عيون دامعة _
_*ليس العار في أن نسقط .. و لكن العار أن لا تستطيع النهوض.. _
_* لا ينقص القمر إلا حين يكتمل _
_* لا يجب أن تقول كل ما تعرف ... ولكن يجب أن تعرف كل ما تقول.. _
_*لا تبصق في البئر فقد تشرب منه يوما _
_*ليس من الصعب أن تضحي من أجل صديق ..ولكن من الصعب أن تجد الصديق الذي يستحق التضحية ! _
_* للصمت احيانا ضجيج..يطحن عظام الصمت _
_*الضمير صوت هادىء..يخبرك بأن احدا ينظر اليك_
_*الحياة مليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بل اجمعها وابنِ بها سلما تصعد به نحو النجاح_
_*قد يبيع الإنسان شيئا قد اشتراه.. ولكن لا يبيع قلبا قد هواه...!! _
_*في لحظة تشعر انك شخص في هذا العالم بينما يوجد شخص في العالم يشعر انك العالم بأسره... _
_*الفرقُ بينَ الحكيمِ و الجاهِلِ ، أَنَّ الأَوَّلَ يُناقِشُ في الرأيِ ، والثاني يُجادِلُ في الحقائقِ _​


----------



## شاهد بدر (5 أبريل 2009)

عريس كووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

قالت البنت بابا في شب كتير ابن ناس ومافيو ولا عيب بدو يجي يخطبني"

وبلا طول سيرة وافق الاب

اجا الشب وقعد مع الاب وكان في بتمو علكة قلو الاب انت عجبتني كتير وما فيك ولا عيب 

بس هل علكة مو وقتها بهيك مناسبة 

قلو بس ياعمي ضرورية بعد السيجارة 
الاب ليش بتدخن
 العريس: عل خفيف مع كاس الويسكي

الاب: وبتشرب كمان 
العريس: احيانن لما بنلعب قمار
الاب: وين بتلعب قمار
العريس:

وين يعني بشي كابريه

الاب: ومن ايمتى بتروح على كبرهات
العريس: من لما طلعت من االسجن
الاب وليش دخلت على السجن

العريس: ضربت واحد بالسكينة ومات

الاب: وليش موتو 
العريس: لاني طلبت ايد بنتو وما وافق 

الاب :اذا هيك اليوم بنقرا الفاتحة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 أبريل 2009)

*لهذا السبب*



إنسانة من تراب قال:


> كلمات أعجبتني ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



علشن كده كان نفسي الاقي الأخت انسانه من تراب في مسابقة افضل كاتب في المنتدى​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (5 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> علشن كده كان نفسي الاقي الأخت انسانه من تراب في مسابقة افضل كاتب في المنتدى​


 

أخي ابراهيم ...
السلام عليكم 

هي كلمات اعجبتني لكنني لم أكتبها بقلمي ، بل نقلتها من إيميلي 

فقط أردت التنويه للامر ، وانا عادة عندما أكتب أي موضوع أضع ملاحظة في نهايته أنه مكتوب من قِبَلي ...

وشكرا لك على التشجيع


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (5 أبريل 2009)

طريقك يا ولدى مسدود مسدود مسدوووووووووووووووووووود يا ولدى
أولا: المقاطعة: 
> 
> 
> قاطع المنتجات الأمريكية لأنها
> تدعم اسرائيل. 
> 
> 
> قاطع المنتجات البريطانية لأنها
> تدعم أمريكا. 
> 
> 
> قاطع المنتجات الدينامركية عشان
> الكاريكاتير. 
> 
> 
> قاطع المنتجات الهولندية عشان
> الفلم. 
> 
> 
> قاطع المنتجات الألمانية لأنها
> جنب الدول السابق ذكرها. 
> 
> 
> و بالنهاية كل الناس ببعثوا
> الايمالات لبعض من لاب توب كل
> البرامج الي فيه أمريكية، و هم
> قاعدين في ستاربكس بعد ما اتعشوا
> في كنتاكي و معاهم "تيك أوي"
> من ماكدونلدز. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ثانيا: الصحة: 
> 
> 
> لا تشرب بيبسي لأنه يحتوي على
> مواد تنظيف و عصارة خنزير. 
> 
> 
> لا تشرب ريد بول لأنه يسبب عقم. 
> 
> 
> لا تستعمل مزيل العرق و لاالشامبو
> و لا الصابون لأنه يسبب سرطان. 
> 
> 
> لا تأكل لحم البقر لأنه يسبب جنون
> البقر. 
> 
> 
> لا تأكل دجاج بسبب انفلونزا
> الطيور 
> 
> 
> لا تأكل سمك بسبب المد الأحمر 
> 
> 
> لا تأكر خضار و لا فواكه لأنها
> كلها هرمونات 
> 
> 
> لا تشرب ماء لأنه معالج بالكلور 
> 
> 
> لا تأكل معلبات لأنها تحتوي على
> مواد حافظة 
> 
> 
> لا تشرب عصير طبيعي لأنه يأتي على
> شكل عصارة مركزة 
> 
> 
> لا تشرب عصير غير طبيعي لأنه كله
> ألوان 
> 
> 
> طيب يعني آكل هوا؟!!! ..... لأ طبعا
> لأنه الهوا ملوث بعوادم السيارات
> و المصانع . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> و اذا خالفت النواهي السابقة
> كلها، دخلنا على العادات: 
> 
> 
> لا تشرب ماء بعد الأكل. 
> 
> 
> لا تنام و لا تمشي و لا تقعد بعد
> الأكل. 
> 
> 
> لا تدخن و لا تشرب شاي و لا قهوة
> بعد الأكل 
> 
> 
> أحسن شي .... انك تاكل و تنتحر!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> لا تخلي الماء في الثلاجة داخل
> علب بلاستك لأنه مسرطنة 
> 
> 
> و لا تخلي في زجاج للأنه ممكن
> ينكسر بدون ما تعرف و تشربه و تموت.
> 
> 
> 
> و لا تخلية برة الثلاجة لأنه ممكن
> يتلوث. 
> 
> 
> و لا تشرب من الحنفية لأنها مش
> نظيفة 
> 
> 
> و لا تشرب مية صحة لأنها معبئة من
> الحنفية أو مكررة و فيها مواد
> مسرطنة. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لا تتكلم عالموبايل بدون سماعة
> عشان الموجات تقتل خلايا المخ 
> 
> 
> و لا تتكلم عن طريق السماعة عشان
> الكهربا الساكنة 
> 
> 
> و لا تتكلم عن طريق البلوتوث عشان
> الموجات برضو تقتل خلايا المخ. 
> 
> 
> (يعني كل العالم الي عايشين
> هالأيام عايشين بدون مخ) 
> 
> 
> لا تخلي الهوا يدور في السيارة
> لما تشغل التكييف لأنه يتلوث من
> التنفس. 
> 
> 
> و لا تخلي الهوا يجي من بره لأنه
> ملوث. 
> 
> 
> لا تعبي بنزين الصبح عشان الكثافة
> عالية 
> 
> 
> و لا تعبي في الليل عشان الكثافة
> واطية 
> 
> 
> و اشرب خل عشان يحرق الدهون .... و
> لا تشرب خل عشان يسبب قرحة 
> 
> 
> و اطلع في الشمس عشان فيتامين
> "د" .... و لا تطلع في الشمس
> عشان الأوزون.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 أبريل 2009)

*سبحان* *الله*​​​من قصص النمل مع سيدنا سليمان​​ذكروا أن سليمان كان جالساً على شاطئ بحر ، فبصر بنملة تحمل​حبة قمح تذهب بها نحو البحر ، فجعل سليمان ينظر إليها حتى بلغت​الماء فإذا بضفدعة قد أخرجت رأسها من الماء ، ففتحت فاها فدخلت​النملة وغاصت الضفدعة في البحر ساعات طويلة ، وسليمان يتفكر​في ذلك متعجباً . ثم خرجت الضفدعة من الماء وفتحت فاها فخرجت​النملة ولم يكن معها الحبة ، فدعاها سليمان عليه السلام وسألها وشأنها​وأين كانت ؟ فقالت : يا نبىّ الله ، إن في قعر البحر الذي تراه صخرة​مجوَّفة وفى جوفها دودة عمياء ، وقد خلقها الله تعالى هنالك ، فلا​تقدر أن تخرج منها لطلب معاشها ، وقد وكلنى الله برزقها . فأنا​أحمل رزقها ، وسخر الله تعالى هذه الضفدعة لتحملني فلا يضرني​الماء في فيها ، وتضع فاها على ثقب الصخرة وأدخلها ، ثم إذا أوصلت​رزقها إليها وخرجت من ثقب الصخرة إلى فيها فتخرجنى من البحر​فقال سليمان عليه السلام : وهل سمعتِ لها من تسبيحة ؟ قالت : نعم​تقول​​يا من لا ينسانى في جوف هذه اللجة برزقك​لا تنس عبادك المؤمنين برحمتك ​​​​​نسألكم الدعاء​​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 أبريل 2009)

*أنا هتجوز وأقعد في البيت*



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> طريقك يا ولدى مسدود مسدود مسدوووووووووووووووووووود يا ولدى
> أولا: المقاطعة:
> >
> >
> ...



إيه رأيك في الفكرة دي يازعيم
:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 أبريل 2009)

*سبحان الله*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> *سبحان* *الله*
> 
> 
> من قصص النمل مع سيدنا سليمان
> ...




سبحان الله 
قادر على كل شيء
قصة غريبة فعلا
ولكن اللي مش قادر افهمه ان النمله ازاي بتخرج من فاه الضفدعة لتضدع حبة القمح داخل الصخرة
المفروض انها تحت المياه يعني تجويف الصخرة ده فيه مياه برده


----------



## anass81 (6 أبريل 2009)

*حظ سعيد !! حظ عاثر*

*منقول من بريدي


القصة أن شيخاً كان يعيش فوق تل من
التلال ويملك جواداً وحيداً
محبباً إليه ففر جواده وجاء إليه
جيرانه يواسونه لهذا الحظ العاثر

فأجابهم بلا حزن وما أدراكم أنه
حظٌ عاثر ؟

وبعد أيام قليلة عاد إليه الجواد
مصطحباً معه عدداً من الخيول
البرية فجاء إليه جيرانه يهنئونه
على هذا الحظ السعيد

فأجابهم بلا تهلل وما أدراكم أنه
حظٌ سعيد ؟

ولم تمضي أيام حتى كان ابنه الشاب
يدرب أحد هذه الخيول البرية فسقط
من فوقه وكسرت ساقه وجاءوا للشيخ
يواسونه في هذا الحظ العاثر
فأجابهم بلا هلع وما أدراكم أنه حظ
عاثر ؟

وبعد أسابيع قليلة أُعلنت الحرب
وجندت الدولة شباب القرية والتلال
وأعفت ابن الشيخ من القتال لكسر
ساقه , ومات في الحرب شبابٌ
كثيرون…وهكذا ظل الحظ
العاثر يمهد لحظ سعيد والحظ
السعيد يمهد لحظ عاثر إلى ما لا
نهاية في القصة...

ليس في القصة فقط بل وفي الحياة
لحد بعيد فأهل الحكمة لا يغالون في
الحزن على شيء فاتهم لأنهم لا
يعرفون على وجه اليقين إن كان
فواته شر خالص أم خير خفي أراد
الله به أن يجنبهم ضرراً أكبر ولا
يغالون أيضاً في الابتهاج لنفس
السبب ويشكرون الله دائماً على كل
ما أعطاهم ويفرحون باعتدال
ويحزنون على ما فاتهم بصبر وتجمل
وهؤلاء هم السعداء فإن السعيد هو
الشخص القادر على تطبيق مفهوم
الرضا بالقضاء والقدر ويتقبل
الأقدار بمرونة وإيمان لا يفرح
الإنسان لمجرد أن حظه سعيد فقد
تكون
السعادة طريقًا للشقاء والعكس
بالعكس وما أدراكم أنه حظ عاثر ؟*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي محي بتقديرك وحسب تجربتك ، ليش النساء ما بيستوعبوا أحياناً توجيهات الرجال ، يعني العيب بمين ؟
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

طبعا الاثنين مسئولين عن اللي بيحصل ده - لان في بعض الرجال بيسيئوا فهم معني قوامة الرجل علي المراه - وكذلك بعض السيدات بترفض تلك القوامه ظنا منها ان هذا يعتبر تقليل من شانها ومن امكانياتها العقليه والشخصيه 
في حين ان التعامل يجب ان يكون مبني علي الاحترام المتبادل من الطرفين وباخلاص هدفه المصلحه العامه ومرضات الله عز وجل 

الشيخ الشعراوي رحمة الله عليه له حديث عن هذا الموضوع - قال ان ربنا سبحانه وتعالي يقص علينا القصص في القرآن الكريم للاعتبار وليس لمجرد ذكر القصه 
وكلنا يعرف قصة سيدنا موسي عليه وعلي نبينا افضل الصلاة والسلام - عندما ورد ماء مدين ووجد امراتين تذودان فلما سالهما قالتا لا نسقي حتي يصدر الرعاء وابونا شيخ كبير فسقي لهما 

فقال الشيخ الشعراوي رحمه الله ان من هذه القصه نعرف كيف يتعامل المجتمع مع المراه -

اولا ان المراه لا تنزل الي مجال العمل الا لظروف قهريه وهي ان ابوهما شيخ كبير ولا يوجد اخ او رجل في العائله غيره يتكفل بامورهما الحياتيه 

ثانيا عندما نزلا الي العمل لم يزاحما الناس ولكن كانتا ينتظران ان يسقي الناس لكي يسقيا - فعدم المزاحمة واجب علي المراه في حالة التعامل مع المجتمع الرجالي 

ثالثا فماكان من سيدنا موسي عليه السلام الا ان سقي لهما وهذا ما يجب ان يفعله المجتمع - يعني مافعله سيدنا موسي عليه السلام هو واجب المجتمع تجاه المراه المضطره للعمل 

وحكي فضيلته قصه حدثت امامه عندما كان مقيما بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه كاستاذ في احدي جامعاتها - وتلك القصه توضح ما كان يقصده بهذا الحديث 

كان يقوم بتوصيله الي الجامعه زميل له وبينما هما في الطريق وقف زميله بالسياره امام احد البيوت ووجد امام هذا البيت اناء به عجين فاخذه في السياره ومر علي المخبز لكي يتم طهي ذلك العجين واثناء العوده من الدوام مر علي المخبز ووضع الخبز في السياره وتركه امام نفس المنزل 


فعندما ساله الشيخ عن ذلك فقال له ان وجود العجين امام المنزل معناه ان هذا المنزل ليس به رجل وبالتالي فان اهل المنزل يضعوا هذا العجين خارج المنزل ( بدون مزاحمه ) حتي يقوم اي رجل بتوصيله الي المخبز واعادته مره اخري ( اللي هي تقابل فسقي لهما) 

انما طبعا الايام دي كل واحد ماشي علي هواه وينتصر لرايه - والمجتمع ضايع وممزق بسبب الصراعات التي لا تهدف الا الي مصالح واهواء شخصيه فقط - ماحدش هدفه المصلحه العامه وتطبيق شرع الله في المجتمع الا مارحم الله 

عموما يا اخت انسانه الموضوع ده يطول الحكي والشرح فيه - ونسال الله السلامه - ونسأله سبحانه وتعالي الا يكلنا الي انفسنا طرفة عين ولا اقل من ذلك ولا اكثر 


والله اعلي واعلم 


_م محيي الدين محمـــــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> سبحان الله
> قادر على كل شيء
> قصة غريبة فعلا
> ولكن اللي مش قادر افهمه ان النمله ازاي بتخرج من فاه الضفدعة لتضدع حبة القمح داخل الصخرة
> المفروض انها تحت المياه يعني تجويف الصخرة ده فيه مياه برده


 
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 اخي الكريم / ابراهيم

 انت قلت في بداية كلامك - سبحان الله قادر علي كل شئ - وكلمة كل شئ دي تعني اي شئ خارج نطاق العقل او داخله - يعني مش لازم يكون الترتيب خاضع لمنطق العقل والا - فكيف تم الاتفاق علي موعد اللقاء عند الشاطئ بين الضفدعه والنمله - يعني هاتكون النمله مثلا لما وصلت الشاطئ عملت ميسد كوول للضفدعه علشان تخرج لها هههههههه - لا طبعا - وانتظار الضفدعه للنمله حتي تخرج من الصخره - ده الواحد لو رايح مشوار بتاكسي سواق التاكسي مابيرضاش يستناه لما يخلص هههههههههه - لكن كل الامور دي ترتيب ربنا سبحانه وتعالي - فأمره بين الكاف والنون 

لان كل المخلوقات مسيره ماعدا ابن آدم هو الوحيد المخير - يختار ان يفعل ماشاء - وسيحاسب علي اختياراته

وتقبل تحياتي 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــد_


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (6 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> *سبحان**الله*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

يعطيك العافية يابشمهندس محيي ...
وسبحان الله القادر على كل شيء ...


----------



## anass81 (6 أبريل 2009)

*عاصفة ابو ظبي 28-3-2009*


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (6 أبريل 2009)

إذا صمدت لمدة 18 ثانيه فأنت مدهش وعبقري 
حرك المربع الأحمر دون أن يلامس المربعات الزرقاء أو حواف الإطار الأسود 
يقال انه إذا صمدت لمدة 18 ثانية فأنت عبقري 
ويقال أيضا أن الطيارين الأمريكان يطلب منهم الصمود لمدة دقيقتين 
جااااااااااااااااااااااااااهزين للتحدي ؟؟؟ 
هذه لعبة تعتمد على التركيز وسرعة التصرف

*http://www.iol.ie/~dluby/escape.htm*

تفضلوا ... واختبروا أنفسكم


----------



## Abo Fares (6 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> إذا صمدت لمدة 18 ثانيه فأنت مدهش وعبقري





إنسانة من تراب قال:


> حرك المربع الأحمر دون أن يلامس المربعات الزرقاء أو حواف الإطار الأسود
> يقال انه إذا صمدت لمدة 18 ثانية فأنت عبقري
> ويقال أيضا أن الطيارين الأمريكان يطلب منهم الصمود لمدة دقيقتين
> جااااااااااااااااااااااااااهزين للتحدي ؟؟؟
> ...


 

أنا مدهش وعبقري ههههههههه

:68::68::68:​ 


​ 


​ 

شكراً أختي على اللعبة اللطيفة ​ 
:56:​


----------



## نوارة (6 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> إذا صمدت لمدة 18 ثانيه فأنت مدهش وعبقري


 
استنتاج هايل يعني انا مدهشة و عبقرية






21.063- 18.845 =2.218

ومنه نستنتج ان نوارة عبقرية على اخيها ابو الحلول بنسبة 12.32% 
:13:​


----------



## هادي المهندس (6 أبريل 2009)

*حاول ان تحل هذا اللغز ............. كي يتم قبولك*

السلام عليكم

اليوم نقدم لكم هذا الإختبار الفكري 
وهو عبارة عن أحجية أو لغز متضمن في لعبة ممتعة
وكما ستطالعون عند بدء الإختبار أنه مفيد وستجدون طريقة المشاركة وخطوات اللعب
هذا الاختبار يستعمل في اليابان في الشركات عندما يتقدم إليها طلاب الوظائف وذلك لتقيم قدراتهم الفكرية وسرعة البديهة التي تعطي مؤشر عن مستوي المتقدم للوظيفة والحال نفسه عند المتقدمين للقبول في الجامعات..

ومعدل الوقت المستغرق لحل هذا اللغز في اليابان 15 دقيقة !!​
تري كم سيستغرق كل منكم لإنهاء هذا الإختبار............. 



وكما يقول المفكرون انا فكر اذا انا موجود  ...................


مع تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (6 أبريل 2009)

nouara قال:


> استنتاج هايل يعني انا مدهشة و عبقرية​
> 
> 
> 21.063- 18.845 =2.218​
> ...


 



​ 


​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (6 أبريل 2009)

واستناداً لما سبق 

بتستاهلوا تقييم ......

رقم هالمشاركة مميز 1111

سبحان ربنا الواحد


----------



## Ayman (6 أبريل 2009)

وسع يا عم انت و هو ..عبقرينو وصل ..
كنت مكمل لكن مرضيتش عشان ماحبطكمش


----------



## Abo Fares (6 أبريل 2009)

Ayman قال:


> وسع يا عم انت و هو ..عبقرينو وصل
> 
> كنت مكمل لكن مرضيتش عشان ماحبطكمش
> 
> ...


 













​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أبريل 2009)

الحاقا بموضوع البطيخ - اليكم استخدامات اخري للبطيخ 



















ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (6 أبريل 2009)

ayman قال:


> وسع يا عم انت و هو ..عبقرينو وصل ..
> كنت مكمل لكن مرضيتش عشان ماحبطكمش
> 
> 
> ...


 
تقييم لعمنا عبقرينو ......
اهلين أخي أيمن :56:


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (6 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> طبعا الاثنين مسئولين عن اللي بيحصل ده - لان في بعض الرجال بيسيئوا فهم معني قوامة الرجل علي المراه - وكذلك بعض السيدات بترفض تلك القوامه ظنا منها ان هذا يعتبر تقليل من شانها ومن امكانياتها العقليه والشخصيه
> في حين ان التعامل يجب ان يكون مبني علي الاحترام المتبادل من الطرفين وباخلاص هدفه المصلحه العامه ومرضات الله عز وجل
> ...


 

جزاك الله كل خير اخي محي ، وضربت على وتر حساس عندي - أنا من محبي الشيخ الشعراوي رحمه الله - ورحم علماء الأمة وبارك لنا فيمن بقي منهم ...

وجهة نظر قيمة جداً ، ومع الأسف هالمبدأ غائب عن التطبيق ...

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه ، واجعل ما تعلمناه حجة لنا لا علينا يارب ...


اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه واجزه عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## هادي المهندس (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي محي الظاهر عندك اهتمامات كثيره في البطيخ ههههههههههههه ومحب للبطيخ ههههههههههه



مع تحياتي


----------



## إسلام علي (6 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اليوم نقدم لكم هذا الإختبار الفكري
> وهو عبارة عن أحجية أو لغز متضمن في لعبة ممتعة
> ...



لعبة ممتازة ,,,حلتها ,,,لكن بعد أخطاء كثيرة


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (6 أبريل 2009)

كتاب الله ....

كتاب الله لــــــلأرواح روح به تحيا النفوس وتستـريــح 

وتمتلئ النفوس به طموحـاً وللفردوس يحملها الطمـوح 

يروح بها عن الدنيا بعيــداً وما أسماه حين بها يــــــــروح 

وإن يهمس بآي منه ثغــــري أحس العطر من ثغري يفوح 

به أسرار ما في الكون تبـــدو وما كوضوحها أبداً وضـــوح 

به كنا الأعز وكم أقيـمـــت لأمتنـــا بمنـهـجــه صـــروح 

هجرناه فأمسى العـــــز ذلاً وناح عليه منا من ينــــــوح 

أعد ربي لقومي منه روحــاً ففـي آيـاتــه للـــــروح روح 

كلمات: مصطفى عكرمة 


نفس هالكلمات أنشدها العفاسي ... وكل فترة أحب سماع هالأنشودة بالذات 



وإليكم الرابط لمن يود الاستماع 



http://www.islam2all.com/sounds/show-mqtaa_980.html


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (6 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> كتاب الله ....
> 
> كتاب الله لــــــلأرواح روح به تحيا النفوس وتستـريــح
> 
> ...



جزاكي الله كل خير .......................


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي محي ، وضربت على وتر حساس عندي - أنا من محبي الشيخ الشعراوي رحمه الله - ورحم علماء الأمة وبارك لنا فيمن بقي منهم ...
> 
> وجهة نظر قيمة جداً ، ومع الأسف هالمبدأ غائب عن التطبيق ...
> 
> ...


 
وجزاكي اللــــــــــه خيرا يا اخت انسانه - 

الشيخ الشعراوي رحمه الله كان مختلف عن كل المشايخ في انه كان بسيط جدا في اسلوبه - وكان بيشرح للناس اللي هما محتاجينه من الدين وازاي يطبقوه في حياتهم -يعني كان بيلغي الفجوه الموجوده بين النظريه والتطبيق في الدين باسلوب سهل ممتنع - 

 انا بصراحه الشيخ الشعراوي رحمة الله عليه اثر في حياتي تاثيرات جوهريه جدا - 

وكل العلماء لا يختلفوا علي قيمة الشيخ الشعراوي رحمه الله - نسال الله ان يجازيه عنا خير الجزاء ويغفر له ويرحمه ان شاء الله


----------



## Abo Fares (6 أبريل 2009)

أعتقد م نوارة إن الفلاش ده ممكن يسبب سكته قلبية أو صرع
خاصة لو طفل شاهده أو مريض قلب مثلاً
مع الشكر[/quote]

اعتذر لاني ما فكرت في هذي النتائج

ادا ممكن اخي ابو الحلول احذف المشاركة 


مع اعتذاري
[/quote]

لا داعي للاعتذار أختي نوارة.. انجلطنا ومشي الحال هههههههه

:68::68::68:
​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (6 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وجزاكي اللــــــــــه خيرا يا اخت انسانه -
> 
> الشيخ الشعراوي رحمه الله كان مختلف عن كل المشايخ في انه كان بسيط جدا في اسلوبه - وكان بيشرح للناس اللي هما محتاجينه من الدين وازاي يطبقوه في حياتهم -يعني كان بيلغي الفجوه الموجوده بين النظريه والتطبيق في الدين باسلوب سهل ممتنع -
> 
> ...


 
آميــــــن .. رحمه الله وجزاه عن الإسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء ، شخصية إسلامية مؤثرة ومحبوبة .
الحمد لله ، حتى الآن وبشكل يومي على إذاعة القرآن الكريم من أبوظبي - هذه الإذاعة من أجمل الإذاعات - في دولة الإمارات 
الساعة التاسعة صباحاً بتوقيت الإمارات موعد درس الشيخ الشعرواي رحمه الله ( لمدة نصف ساعة )حتى التاسعة والنصف ...

الوالدة عودتني على وجود مسجل صغير بالمطبخ ، كانت تضعه دائماً أثناء العمل في المنزل ، وتستمع لهذه الإذاعة طوال فترة قيامها بالأعمال المنزلية ، وبالفعل فائدة رائعة ...

بالإمكان الاستماع للبث المباشر لهذه الإذاعة من شبكة الانترنت :

هذا الرابط لجريدة الاتحاد الاماراتية وفيه وصلة ( استمع للإذاعة ) ومن ضمن الإذاعات إذاعة القرآن الكريم :

http://www.alittihad.co.ae/index.php


----------



## Abo Fares (6 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> كتاب الله ....
> 
> كتاب الله لــــــلأرواح روح به تحيا النفوس وتستـريــح
> 
> ...


 
مصطفى عكرمة :13: حاز على لقب الشاعر الثاني في مشابقة الشعراء.. 

هو شاعر ممتاز :20: ، وهو أحد أصدقاء الوالد  

شكراً أختي إنسانة من تراب..

تقبلي تحيــــاتي..​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (6 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مصطفى عكرمة :13: حاز على لقب الشاعر الثاني في مشابقة الشعراء.. ​
> هو شاعر ممتاز :20: ، وهو أحد أصدقاء الوالد  ​
> شكراً أختي إنسانة من تراب..​
> 
> تقبلي تحيــــاتي..​


 
وأنا عم قول مين صاحب هالكلمات الرائعة 

قصدك مسابقة قناة المستقلة الفضائية ، هو صحيح فعلاً كان المركزين الأول والثاني لشاعرين من سوريا 

كتير بحب كلمات هالأنشودة ، الله يجزيه الخير ويفتح عليه على ما أبدع من جمال المعنى والأسلوب ..

ولك تحياتي


----------



## إسلام علي (6 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> لا داعي للاعتذار أختي نوارة.. انجلطنا ومشي الحال هههههههه
> 
> :68::68::68:​


​ غريبة ,,,:81:
مع إن عندكم في سوريا مفيش فول ,,,فكيف مشي الحال ؟؟!!! :7:


----------



## Abo Fares (7 أبريل 2009)

*احمد الله على وظيفتك دااااااائماً*

احمد الله على وظيفتك دااااااائماً​ 






​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​


----------



## anass81 (7 أبريل 2009)

العرب والاختراعات

http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/AEE87B9B-F808-49A8-B763-74A44D6C7C57.htm


----------



## إسلام علي (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## Ayman (7 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أعتقد م نوارة إن الفلاش ده ممكن يسبب سكته قلبية أو صرع
> خاصة لو طفل شاهده أو مريض قلب مثلاً
> مع الشكر​




اعتذر لاني ما فكرت في هذي النتائج

ادا ممكن اخي ابو الحلول احذف المشاركة 


مع اعتذاري
[/quote]

لا داعي للاعتذار أختي نوارة.. انجلطنا ومشي الحال هههههههه

:68::68::68:
​[/QUOTE]


يبدو اني نجوت من مقلب و وقع فيه غيري 
رأيت المشاركة أمس و لم أفتحها لانشغالي :71: و الحمد لله :71:
من حفر حفرة لأخيه وقع فيها :14:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> احمد الله على وظيفتك دااااااائماً​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
صدقت يا م ابو الحلول - اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 أبريل 2009)

*معلمه في أحد المدارس جميله وخلوقة سألوها زميلاتها *​
* لماذا لم تتزوجي مع انك تتمتعين بالجمال ؟*​
​
*فقالت: هناك امرأة لها من البنات خمس فهددها زوجها إن ولدت بنت*​
*فسيتخلص منها وفعلا ولدت بنت فقام الرجل ووضع البنت عند باب المسجد*​
*بعد صلاة العشاء وعند صلاة الفجر وجدها لم تؤخذ، فاحضرها إلى المنزل*​
*وكل يوم يضعها عند المسجد وبعد الفجر يجدها ! سبعة أيام مضت على هذا الحال، وكانت والدتها تقرأ عليها** القرآن..*​
*المهم ملّ الرجل فاحضرها وفرحت بها الأم.. حملت الأم مره أخرى وعاد*​
*الخوف من جديد فولدت هذه المرة ذكرا، ولكن البنت الكبرى ماتت، ثم*​
*حملت بولد آخر فماتت البنت الأصغر من الكبرى !*​
*وهكذا إلى أن ولدت خمسه أولاد وتوفيت البنات الخمس …!*​
*وبقيت البنت السادسة التي كان يريد والدها التخلص منها!*​
​
*وتوفيت الأم وكبرت البنت وكبر الأولاد.*​
*قالت المعلمة أتدرون من هي هذه البنت التي أراد والدها التخلص منها ؟ إنها أنا*​
*تقول لهذا السبب لم أتزوج لأن والدي ليس له احد يرعاه وهو كبير في*​
*السن وأنا أحضرت له خادمه وسائق أما إخوتي الخمسة الأولاد*​
*فيحضرون لزيارته، منهم من يزوره كل شهر مره ومنهم يزوره كل*​
*شهرين !! أما أبي فهو دائم البكاء ندماً على ما فعله بي .. *​​​*ما رأيكم يا من يأسفون من ولادة البنت ؟*​​*,,,,,,,,, من ايميلي ,,,,,,,,*​
​


----------



## Ayman (7 أبريل 2009)

*ترى ما السبب؟*

أكيد العريس ده ضد الوحدة العربية :71:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 أبريل 2009)

ayman قال:


> أكيد العريس ده ضد الوحدة العربية :71:


 
وحدة ايه ياعم ايمن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههههه
في عروسه تعمل كده في عريسها في ليلة زفافهما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو ما كانشي طلقها كان ها يعيش ازاي معاها وهي بتغنيله في وسط الناس وهي ماسكاه من رابطة العنق وبتقولله باحبك يا حمار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
متهيالي قرار الطلاق جه متاخر اوي ههههههههههههه - دي كان المفروض الانفصال عنها كان تم في مرحلة الخطوبه وماتوصلش ابدا لزواج - لان اكيد الجواب كان باين من عنوانه - بس صاحبنا كان مش قادر ياخد القرار لاسباب غير مفهومه 

ولكن اهلا به في عالم الرجال مره اخري - عود حميد للرجوله هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (7 أبريل 2009)

والله قوية هالعبارة 


اهلا به في عالم الرجال مره اخري ....
بس العروس بتستاهل ...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> والله قوية هالعبارة
> 
> 
> اهلا به في عالم الرجال مره اخري ....
> بس العروس بتستاهل ...


 
العروس يا اخت انسانه ما تستاهلشي اي حاجه ------ ولا حتي الهوا اللي بتتنفسه - دي امراه غير طبيعيه - مستهتره ومش فاهمه اي حاجه في الدنيا ولا عارفه ايه الهدف من حياتها اصلا والغريب بقي ان ممكن تلاقيها طبيبه او مهندسه ومستعفيه نفسها هههههههههههههههه


----------



## anass81 (7 أبريل 2009)

منقول من بريدي

فارس الاحلام..........

 البنت دائماً تفكر بفارس أحلامها

يجيها بطريق الصدفة .. أو بعد موقف

مثلاً : وهي بالبحر وتغرق يجي هو وينقذها

أو وهي تمشي بالشارع يجي يصدمها



المهم .. شوفو هل البنت على هل الحظ ..

في يوم من الأيام كان الناس بشهر رمضان .. طلبت منها أمها تأخذ صحن ( سكبة ) للجيران

وكان الفصل شتاء والجو غائم ممطر

فلبست البنت فروة ابوها وجراب شتوي لونين كحلي والفردة الثانية بني وشال أمها

المهم لبس مفشكل

وطلعت بالصحن ... والا سيارة جاية طايرة لانه بيأذن المغرب وتصدمها

ويطير صحن (السكبة)

ونزل صاحب السيارة

والا شاب وسيم وطويل

لقاها منكسرة رجلها وخاف عليها

أما هي ما حست بشيء

بس تطالع فيه وتتبسم في وجهه لأن حلمها تحقق

وجاء فارس أحلامها زي ما تبي



المهم

اتصل الشاب الوسيم بأخوها وودوها المستشفى يجبسوا رجلها

ومضى رمضان

والبنت تنتظر الفارس ليطرق الباب طالباً يدها

واتى العيد

وبعد أيام

رن التلفون .. ورد أخوها .. وقال

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

إي نعم .. حياك الله .. بخير ولله الحمد

وطار قلب البنت لما شافته مبتسم

وسمعته يقول رجلها في تحسن ولله الحمد

جزاك الله خيراً

مع السلامة



وبعدها

مات أخوها من الضحك:68:

سألته الأم .. من المتصل ؟ .. وليه هالضحك ؟

البنت تنتظر الجواب على أحر من الجمر:81:


قال

هذا اللي صادم أختي وكان يسأل

عسى خدامتكم طابت بعد الصدمة:67:


----------



## Abo Fares (7 أبريل 2009)

Ayman قال:


> أكيد العريس ده ضد الوحدة العربية :71:


 
تماماً أخي أيمن.. سمعنا هذه القصة.. 

وهناك أيضاً قصة روتها لي عمتي (هي تسكن في لبنان).. 
العروس طلبت من العريس أن يأتي براغب علامة ليحيي الحفل.. وبمجرد دخول راغب علامة، انهالت عليه بالقبل  ... فما كان رد الزوج إلا الكلمة نفسها.. الطلاق طبعاً.. 

الله يجيرنا من ساعة الغفلة :68:​


----------



## Abo Fares (7 أبريل 2009)

*وراء كل رجل مجلوط امرأة..*



​ 



​ 



​ 

[img=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/a2ccc900ff.jpg]​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 

[img=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/c33884fc5d.jpg]​ 



​ 



​ 





​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (7 أبريل 2009)

قصيدة في ترتيب سور القرآن الكريم

الشيخ / أكرم عبدالستار كسّــاب




بالحمد نبدأ كل فعلٍ طيِّبٍ ثمّ ........... الصلاة على ابن عبد مناف

بقرٌ لعمران و بعض نسـائه ............ و موائد الأنعام بالأعراف

يارب أنفلني توبة يونس هودٌ ........... و يوسف طـاهرَ الأسلاف

بالرعد إبراهيم خاف بِعِجـله ......... والنحل أسرى بالكهوف واف

و بمريم العذرا و طه بعدهـا .......... أكرِم بكل الأنبيـا الأشراف

للحج يدنو المؤمـنون بنوره .......... والذكر و الأشعار في إلحاف

والنمل تقصص والعناكب حولها ........ والرومُ يا لقمان رهن تلاف

لم يسد الأحزاب من سبأ و لمْ .......... يحنوا الجباه لفاطر الأسلاف

ياسين و الصافاتُ صادٌ و الزمر ....... يا غافراً فصّلت لي أوصاف

و تشاوروا في زينةٍ من زخرفٍ ...... بدخانهم و جثَوْا على الأحقاف

و محمدٌ بالفتح جاء مبشّراً ............. من حجرةٍ و ألقى عليه بقاف

بالذاريات الطور أشرق نجمه ...........قمراً من الرحمن ليس بخاف

وقع الحديد ببأسهم فتسمّعوا ............. بالحشر يمتحن الأنام مكاف

بالصف صُفَّ المسلمون لجمعةٍ .......... و أخو النفاق لغبنه متخاف

قد طلّق الأخرى فحرّم ربُّه ............ مُلْكُ الجِنان و ذلك قدر كاف

فلم يحقُّ له العروج إلى العلا ........... يا نوحُ إنّ الجنّ رهن تلاف

و تزمّلت و تدثّرت لقيامةٍ .......... والإنس أرسل صيحة إستعطاف

نباٌ عظيمٌ زاد فيه نزاعهم ............... عبسوا له متكوِّر الأعطاف

و تفطَّرت أجسامكم من هَوْلِهِ .......... قد طفّفوا المكيالَ في إسراف

و انشقّت الأبراج بعد طوارقٍ ............. سبِّح فإنَّ الغاشياتُ تُواف

والفجر أشرق في البلاد و شمسه .... حلَّت فذهب الليل ذو الأطياف

أضحى الضحى فاشرح فؤادك .... دائماً بالتين و اقرأ ذاك قدرٌ كاف

بالبيِّناتِ تزلزلت عاديَّةٌ .................. بقوارعٍ ألهت عن الإسعاف

والعصر جاء و هو يهمز في فيلُهُ .. لقريشٍ في صخبٍ و في إسفاف

من يمنع الماعون ينحر نفسه .......... و الكفرُ ولَّى بعد نصرٍ شاف

تبَّت يدا من لا يوحِّد ربهُ .............. فَلَقَ الصباحَ و جاد بالإلطاف

عُذْ بالإلهِ من الوساوسِ و ادْعُهُ ........ وانهض لناظمِ هذهِ الأصداف

ثمَّ الصلاة على النبيّ المصطفى .... و الآلِ و الأصحابِ و الأشراف

​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (7 أبريل 2009)

قصيدة جمعت كل سور القرآن 

بعضها بالاسم وبعضها ببداية السورة 


في كلّ فاتحة للقول معتبرة ** حق الثناء على المبعوث بالبقرَه 
في آل عمران قِدماً شاع مبعثه ** رجالهم والنساء استوضحوا خبَرَه
قد مدّ للناس من نعماه مائدة ** عمّت فليست على الأنعام مقتصرَه 
أعراف نعماه ما حل الرجاء بها ** إلا وأنفال ذاك الجود مبتدرَه
به توسل إذ نادى بتوبته ** في البحر يونس والظلماء معتكرَه
هود ويوسف كم خوفٍ به أمِنا ** ولن يروّع صوت الرعد من ذكَرَه
مضمون دعوة إبراهيم كان وفي ** بيت الإله وفي الحجر التمس أثرَهْ
ذو أمّة كدَوِيّ النحل ذكرهم ** في كل قطر فسبحان الذي فطرَهْ
ب كهف رحماه قد لاذا الورى وبه ** بشرى بن مريم في الإنجيل مشتهِرَهْ
سمّاه طه وحضّ الأنبياء على ** حجّ المكان الذي من أجله عمرَهْ
قد أفلح الناس بالنور الذي شهدوا ** من نور فرقان ه لمّا جلا غرَرَهْ
أكابر الشعراء اللّسْنِ قد عجزوا ** كالنمل إذ سمعت آذانهم سورَهْ
وحسبه قصص لل عنكبوت أتى ** إذ حاك نسْجا بباب الغار قد سترَهْ
في الروم قد شاع قدما أمره وبه ** لقمان وفى للدرّ الذي نثرَهْ
كم سجدةً في طُلى الأحزاب قد سجدت ** سيوفه فأراهم ربّه عِبرَهْ 
سباهم فاطر الشبع العلا كرما ** لمّا ب ياسين بين الرسل قد شهرَهْ
في الحرب قد صفت الأملاك تنصره ** فصاد جمع الأعادي هازما زُمَرََ هْ
لغافر الذنب في تفصيله سور ** قد فصّلت لمعان غير منحصرَهْ
شوراهُ أن تهجر الدنيا فزُخرفُ ها ** مثل الدخان فيُغشي عين من نظرَهْ
عزّت شريعته البيضاء حين أتى ** أحقافَ بدرٍ وجند الله قد حضرَهْ 
محمد جاءنا بالفتحُ متّصِلا ** وأصبحت حُجرات الدين منتصرهْ
بقاف والذاريات اللهُ أقسم في ** أنّ الذي قاله حقٌّ كما ذكرهْ
في الطور أبصر موسى نجم سؤدده ** والأفق قد شقّ إجلالا له قمرهْ
أسرى فنال من الرحمن واقعة ** في القرب ثبّت فيه ربه بصرهْ
أراهُ أشياء لا يقوى الحديد لها ** وفي مجادلة الكفار قد نصرهْ 
في الحشر يوم امتحان الخلق يُقبل في ** صفٍّ من الرسل كلٌّ تابعٌ أثرهْ
كفٌّ يسبّح لله الطعام بها ** فاقبلْ إذا جاءك الحق الذي نشرهْ
قد أبصرت عنده الدنيا تغابنها ** نالت طلاق ا ولم يعرف لها نظرهْ
تحريم ه الحبّ للدنيا ورغبته ** عن زهرة الملك حقا عندما خبرهْ
في نونَ قد حقت الأمداح فيه بما ** أثنى به الله إذ أبدى لنا سِيرَهْ
بجاهه ' سأل' نوح في سفينته ** حسن النجاة وموج البحر قد غمرَهْ
وقالت الجن جاء الحق فاتبِعوا ** مزمّلا تابعا للحق لن يذرَهْ 
مدثرا شافعا يوم القيامة هل ** أتى نبيٌّ له هذا العلا ذخرَهْ 
في المرسلات من الكتب انجلى نبأ ** عن بعثه سائر الأحبار قد سطرَهْ
ألطافه النازعات الضيم حسبك في ** يوم به عبس العاصي لمن ذعرَهْ
إذ كورت الشمس ذاك اليوم وانفطرت ** سماؤه ودّعت ويلٌ به الفجر َهْ
وللسماء انشقاق والبروج خلت ** من طارق الشهب والأفلاك منتثرَهْ
فسبح اسم الذي في الخلق شفّعه ** وهل أتاك حديث الحوض إذ نهّرَهْ
كالفجر في البلد المحروس عزته ** والشمس من نوره الوضاح مختصرَهْ
والليل مثل الضحى إذ لاح فيه ألمْ ** نشرح لك القول من أخباره العطرَهْ
ولو دعا التين والزيتون لابتدروا ** إليه في الخير ف اقرأ تستبن خبرَهْ 
في ليلة القدر كم قد حاز من شرف ** في الفخر لم يكن الانسان قد قدرَهْ
كم زلزلت بالجياد العاديات له ** أرض بقارعة التخويف منتشرَهْ
له تكاثر آيات قد اشتهرت ** في كل عصر فويل للذي كفرَهْ
ألم تر الشمس تصديقا له حبست ** على قريش وجاء الدّوح إذ أمرَهْ
أرأيت أن إله العرش كرمه ** ب كوثر مرسل في حوضه نهرَهْ
والكافرون إذا جاء الورى طردوا ** عن حوضه فلقد تبّت يد الكفرَهْ
إخلاص أمداحه شغلي فكم فلِق ** للصبح أسمعت فيه الناس مفتخرَهْ


----------



## Abo Fares (7 أبريل 2009)

*أنا حليت اللغز و أسمي مسجل هل تستطيع أنت فكر و حله**à*​ 


*I solved it. Solve It If You Can..*​ 

*توصل للحل اذا استطعت،انا توصلت للحل وحطيت إسمي في الملف **WHAT IS THE 6th NUMBER**?**ماهو الرقم السادس مكان *​ 
*1, 2, 6, 42, 1806,**...........*​ 
*6th number is the password of the attached file. Open it if you can….*
*Get the password**, add your Name in the attached**excel file, save it and send to others so they will try it out. *​ 

*الجواب هو الرقم السري للملف المرفق اذا توصلت للحل افتح المرفق واضف اسمك الى القائمة*​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
إضراب الزوجات
فيه وحدة فرنسية إسمها ليزا .. 
ووحدة إنجليزية إسمها اليزابيث .. 
ووحدة عربية إسمها أم محمد ... 
الثلاثة زهقت من شغل البيت والطبخ والكنس فإتفقن يعملن إضراب ويجعلن أزواجهن يقومون بشغل البيت مكانهن وبعد إسبوع تتقابلن وكل وحدة تقول وش صار لها

 وبعد أسبوع قالت ليزا الفرنسية أنا قلت لزوجي من اليوم مافيه كنس ولا طبخ ولا كوي .. أنا زهقت من الشغل وشوف لك حل!!! 
مر يوم وما شفت شى 
وثاني يوم برضو ما شفتت شى 
وثالث يوم لقيت زوجي قايم الصبح بدري ومجهز الفطور والشاي وجابه لي في السرير وأنا نايمة وبعدين راح شغله
 
اما البريطانية اليزابيث ردت وقالت: وأنا بعد قلت لزوجي أنا من اليوم مانيب كانسه ولا طابخه ولا كاويه في هالبيت , أنا زهقت خلاص 
أول يوم ما شفت شى 
وثاني يوم برضو ما شفت شى 
لكن في اليوم التالت لقيت زوجي رايح للبقاله وإشترى كل الطلبات الي كنات ابيها في البيت وبعدها قام نظف البيت كله وكل شئ صار تمام التمام 

أم محمد جاء دورها في الحكي فقالت: أنا رحت بعد ماتركتم وقلت لزوجي إسمع يابو محمد أنا زهقت من شغل البيت وإعمل حسابك أنا من بكرة لا كانسه ولا طابخه ولا كاويه 
وبصراحة
أول يوم ما شفت شى 
وثاني يوم ما شفت شى 
وثالت يوم برضو ما شفت شى 
!! والحمد لله رابع يوم قدرت أشوف شوي بعيني الشمال

ههههههههههههههه

فقع عيونها من الضرب


​


----------



## Abo Fares (7 أبريل 2009)

كان رجل يتمشى في حديقة في نيويورك 


وفجأة رأى كلب يهجم على فتاة صغيرة 


فركض الرجـل نحــو الفتاه ...... 


وبدأ عــراكه مع الكلب حتى قتله .. 


وأنقذ حياة الفتاه الصغيرة 




في هذه الأثناء كان رجل شرطة يراقب ما حدث، 


فاتجه الشرطي نحوه 


وقال له : " أنت حقا بطل !!! ". 




غدا سنقرأ الخبر في الجريدة تحت عنوان 


" رجل شجاع من نيويورك ينقذ حياة فتاة صغيرة من كلب هائج ". 



أجابالرجل : " لكن أنا لست من نيويورك ". 



رد الشرطيإذا سيكون الخبر على النحوالتالي : 


" رجلأمريكي شجاع أنقذحياة فتاة صغيرة من كلب هائج ". 



رد الرجل : " أنا لست أمريكيا ". 



قالالشرطي مستغربا :" من تكون ؟!؟! ". 




؟؟ 



؟؟ 



؟ 



؟ 




أجابالرجل : 


" أنا عربي مسلم ". 




!!!! 



!!!!!! 



!!! 




في اليومالتالي ظهر الخبر 


فيالجريدة على النحو التالي : 










*" متطرف**إسلامي يقتل كلب أمريكي بريء "*​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (7 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:70::70::70:

اليوم حرب بالمعدات الثقيلة :78: 

شوي شوي .... طحنتونا :57:


أستاذ محي بعباراتك الرنانة : قلبت عليهم المواجع وتدفقوا الشباب بالعطاء ......:73:



ولكن اهلا به في عالم الرجال مره اخري - عود حميد للرجوله هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (7 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *أنا حليت اللغز و أسمي مسجل هل تستطيع أنت فكر و حله**à*​
> 
> 
> *I solved it. Solve It If You Can..*​
> ...



.........................................................................................


----------



## Abo Fares (7 أبريل 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> .........................................................................................


 
great mr. khaled






ok we're waiting for the others lol


:56:​


----------



## نوارة (7 أبريل 2009)

شوية براءة 






































انشاء الله يعجبوكم وينسِيِوكم في فلاش الرعب ديال البارح​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *أنا حليت اللغز و أسمي مسجل هل تستطيع أنت فكر و حله**à*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تم الوصول للحل واضافة اسمي في الملف المرفق ,,,,,,,,,, 

مع تحياتي 

م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد


----------



## Abo Fares (8 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> تم الوصول للحل واضافة اسمي في الملف المرفق ,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> مع تحياتي
> 
> م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد


 
great mr. mohy​ 


​ 

ok we're waiting for the others lol​ 

:56:​


----------



## Ayman (8 أبريل 2009)

تم الحل ب ثلاث طرق مختلفة جدا...
لكي تعرف الطرق 
افتح الملف المرفق
تحياتي ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## anass81 (8 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> تم الوصول للحل واضافة اسمي في الملف المرفق ,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> مع تحياتي
> 
> م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد



انتهى.................

تم اضافة الاسم , حمصي بأمريكا:68:


----------



## Ayman (8 أبريل 2009)

هي الويك اند دي بتخلص امتى ؟ 
فكرت و اجبت على نفسي ان بعض الاخوة بالخارج عندهم السبت و الاحد
و عندنا الخميس و الجمعة
كذا 4 أيام
باقي الاثنين و الثلاثا و الأربعاء
ممكن الاثنين بعد العطلة بيوم
و الأربعاء قبل العطلة بيوم
لكن حد بجيبلي تبرير للثلاثاء. :81::81:.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 أبريل 2009)

ayman قال:


> هي الويك اند دي بتخلص امتى ؟
> فكرت و اجبت على نفسي ان بعض الاخوة بالخارج عندهم السبت و الاحد
> و عندنا الخميس و الجمعة
> كذا 4 أيام
> ...


 
اخي ايمن / السلام عليكم 

_الثلاثاء يعتبر وسط الاسبوع - ولازم الناس تريح وسط الاسبوع من التعب والملل اللي حصل بسبب الراحه اثناء الاسبوع :7: ههههههههههههههههه_


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
إخواني الأعزاء ...
سؤال أطرحه للجميع ..!!!
هل تساءلتم يوماً ما لماذا يتم لبس خاتم الزواج في الأصبع الرابع ؟؟؟!!!
لمعرفة الإجابة شاهد المرفق ....


----------



## anass81 (8 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبوطلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> إخواني الأعزاء ...
> سؤال أطرحه للجميع ..!!!
> هل تساءلتم يوماً ما لماذا يتم لبس خاتم الزواج في الأصبع الرابع ؟؟؟!!!
> لمعرفة الإجابة شاهد المرفق ....



يا سيدي , حلوة الفكرة

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.تسنيم (8 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *أنا حليت اللغز و أسمي مسجل هل تستطيع أنت فكر و حله**à*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


السلام عليكم

لقد توصلت الى الحل واضيف اسمي بالقائمة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (8 أبريل 2009)

*تبارك الله*



إنسانة من تراب قال:


> قصيدة جمعت كل سور القرآن
> 
> بعضها بالاسم وبعضها ببداية السورة
> 
> ...



قصيدة اكثر من رائعة
استاذة في انتقاء الدرر من بحر الخير
جزاكي الله عنا خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (8 أبريل 2009)

*الموضوع بسيط ياهندسة*



أبو الحلول قال:


> *أنا حليت اللغز و أسمي مسجل هل تستطيع أنت فكر و حله**à*​
> 
> 
> *i solved it. Solve it if you can..*​
> ...



أعتقد ان مفيش عضو مش عيعرف يحلها
looooooooooool!!!!!!
:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (8 أبريل 2009)

*شغل على مايه بيضه*



نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> إضراب الزوجات
> فيه وحدة فرنسية إسمها ليزا ..
> ووحدة إنجليزية إسمها اليزابيث ..
> ...



لو أم محمد ( زوجتي إن شاء الله ) جت في يوم وقالت لي هكذا
لن افعل معها مثل ما فعل ابو محمد مع ام محمد 
ومش علشان جمال عيونها طبعا
لكن علشان وصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط ........... لو كان ابويا نفسه اللي موصيني عليها كنت ممكن برده اعمل زي ما ابومحمد عمل :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبوطلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> إخواني الأعزاء ...
> سؤال أطرحه للجميع ..!!!
> هل تساءلتم يوماً ما لماذا يتم لبس خاتم الزواج في الأصبع الرابع ؟؟؟!!!
> لمعرفة الإجابة شاهد المرفق ....


 
فعلا مشاركه جيده وبها معلومات منطقيه - وجزاك الله خيرا عليها


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (8 أبريل 2009)

*من يومك عسل ياهندسة*



ayman قال:


> هي الويك اند دي بتخلص امتى ؟
> فكرت و اجبت على نفسي ان بعض الاخوة بالخارج عندهم السبت و الاحد
> و عندنا الخميس و الجمعة
> كذا 4 أيام
> ...



هنعلايه الواحد بيعتبر كل يوم بعد انتهاء الشغل يوم اند
وبيدخل يفك عن نفسه شويه:7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 أبريل 2009)

:7:واحد ماشي بسيارته في منطقة مهجورة وتعطلت السياره فجأه - والتفت حوله فلم يجد الا بيتا بعيدا عن السياره - فتوجه الي البيت طلبا للمساعده من صاحب البيت 
واثناء مروره بالطريق الي البيت كان يفكر في الحوار الذي ممكن ان يدور مع صاحب البيت -

 فيقول في نفسه هاروح اخبط عليه واقولله عاوز بنزين ممكن يرد علي ويقوللي انت فاكرني محطة بنزين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:17:

او اقولله عاوز عدد والات علشان اصلح العربيه ها يقوللي انت فاكرني ميكانيكي !!!!!!!!!!!!!:17:

او اقولله عاوز وصلة كهربا لبطاريه السياره هايقوللي انت فاكرني كهربائي سيارات !!!!!!!!!!!!!:17:

وهكذا الي ان وصل الي البيت وخبط علي الباب - وخرج صاحب البيت وقال له عاوز ايه ,,,,,,,,,, راح ضاربه بالبوكس في وجهه :5:,,,,,,,,, وقال له مش عاوز من اهلك حاجه !!!!!!!!!!:83:
:7:ههههههههههههه:7:​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (8 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبوطلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> إخواني الأعزاء ...
> سؤال أطرحه للجميع ..!!!
> هل تساءلتم يوماً ما لماذا يتم لبس خاتم الزواج في الأصبع الرابع ؟؟؟!!!
> لمعرفة الإجابة شاهد المرفق ....


 
فعلاً نظرية جميلة ....

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Ayman (8 أبريل 2009)

*100 رجال ...*

:81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81:


----------



## Abo Fares (8 أبريل 2009)

ayman قال:


> هي الويك اند دي بتخلص امتى ؟
> فكرت و اجبت على نفسي ان بعض الاخوة بالخارج عندهم السبت و الاحد
> و عندنا الخميس و الجمعة
> كذا 4 أيام
> ...


 
عادي أخي أيمن.. 

معروف بسوريا يوم الأربعاء هو اليوم السعيد لأهل مدينة حمص.. فيوم الثلاثاء هو وقفة العيد :68:

طبعاً أهل حمص على راسنا من فوق ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 أبريل 2009)

اليكم احدث انواع المواد المستخدمه في الانشاء ( البيــــــــــــــض ) ههههههههههههههههههههههه:7:














بس الموضوع ليسه تحت التجربه - وبنشوف مدي قدره مقاومة المبني للزلازل والرياح والاحمال الجانبيه - وهل لو كان البيض مسلوق هاتكون مقاومته اكبر ولا لو كان عادي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:7:

وطبعا منتظرين راي اخونا الهمام ابو الحلول لكي يدلي برايه في هذا الانجاز الغير مسبوق 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (8 أبريل 2009)

الأخوة anass ، المهندس العزيز محيي ، الأخت انسانه من تراب ...
شكراً لكم جميعاً على المرور ، مع تمنياتي أن أكون قدمت إفادة من خلال مشاركتي ...


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (8 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *أنا حليت اللغز و أسمي مسجل هل تستطيع أنت فكر و حله**à*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

تم حل اللغز ،،، وتم إضافة الأسم للقائمة ...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبوطلال قال:


> تم حل اللغز ،،، وتم إضافة الأسم للقائمة ...


 
اهلا اخي الكريم ابو طلال 

لازم ترفعه الملف اللي علي جهازك مع مشاركتك هنا لان انت ضيفت الاسم في الملف علي حهازك انت - فلازم ترفعه هنا حتي تحصل علي تشجيع اخونا المشرف ابو الحلول وتصفيقه الحاد ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (8 أبريل 2009)

:56:إنسانة من تراب :56:


----------



## نور الجزائرية (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اخي ابو الحلول اللغز لم يعد لغزا بل حجّاية ما دمتًُ ايضا توصلت الى حله و اضفت اسمي الى القائمة 
شكرا لك خليتنا نستخدم الالة الحاسبة و نضرب الارقام ....
اخي ابراهيم اسامة بارك الله فيك على اختيارك لان تعز المرأة كما اعزها الرسول عليه ازكى الصلاة و السلام .
اخي محي مشروع البيض دقيق جدا يا ليت انجازاتنا الانشائية تكون بتلك الدقة و الاتقان لتواجه الاحمال والضغوط و كل التغيرات المناخية و الجيوفيزيائية.
و ما دمنا في البيض وفي مشاركة الاخوة المهندسين بمواضيع ضد الحنان و النعومة و الجمال الذي لا يستطيع احد منكم يا ابناء آدم التخلي عنه و اقصد المرأة اليكم هده الطرفة 
كان هناك رجل دائم المعاتبة على زوجته لاتفه الاسباب و مع الايام ايقنت ان كل محاولاته تلك لقتل شخصيتها و الضغط عليها فقط ليثبت رجولته فأخذت تتصرف بحكمة حتى لا تعطيه الفرصة لينال منها 
ذات يوم اتصل بها قائلا اريد بيضتان على العشاء الى جانب السلطة فقامت بسلق بيضتان فوضعتهما الى جانب صحن سلطة و اخذت بيضتان اخريتان فقامت بقليهما ايضا و وضعتهما الى جانب صحن السلطة ايضا و على العشاء اخذت تكلمه بهدوء : حبيبي حضرت لك البيضتان كما طلبت فنظر اليها بإنزعاج قائلا : ما هذا الذي فعلت لقد سلقت البيضتان اللتان كنت اريدهما مقليتان و قليت البيضتان اللتان كنت اريدهما مسلوقتان.
فما يكون رد فعل هذه الزوجة تجاه هذا الزوج المتسلط ....الا الصبر 
 الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام يوصي عن المرأة في آخر لحظات حياته لانه كان يعرف ان الرجل سيأتي عليه يوما و يمارس قوته عليها حتى و ان كان يتواجد يوميا بالصف الاول للصلاة بالمسجد .
فإتقوا الله في النساء و استوصوا بهن خيرا .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> :56:إنسانة من تراب :56:


 
فين الباسورد يا اخت انسانه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولا ده الملف اللي ارفقه الاخ ابو الحلول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وانتي سجلتي اسمك فيه ؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 أبريل 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> اخي ابو الحلول اللغز لم يعد لغزا بل حجّاية ما دمتًُ ايضا توصلت الى حله و اضفت اسمي الى القائمة
> شكرا لك خليتنا نستخدم الالة الحاسبة و نضرب الارقام ....
> اخي ابراهيم اسامة بارك الله فيك على اختيارك لان تعز المرأة كما اعزها الرسول عليه ازكى الصلاة و السلام .
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عندك حق فعلا يا اخت نور - وربنا يهدينا جميعا رجالا ونساءا الي الطريقة المثلي التي يجب ان نتعامل بها مع بعضنا البعض والتي ترضيه عنا سبحانه وتعالي


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (8 أبريل 2009)

تم اضافة الاسم للمرفق


----------



## هادي المهندس (8 أبريل 2009)

*ملاحظه مهمه جد جدا ...................*

السلام عليكم

ارجوا الاطلاع على هذا الفايل ومعرفه فائده الماء وقد تكون هذه الملاحظه معرفه عند البعض لكن ليس خطا التذكير .

مع تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (8 أبريل 2009)

good for all of u mates... c u again with other riddles lol

:75:


م. محيي.. هذه المدينة آمنة على الزلازل والرياح، حيث أنها لن تنتظر الزلازل أو الرياح حتى تسقط ههههه :68:

أختي نور، إنتي الخير والبركة.. 

الأخت إنسانة من تراب.. هربتي من الحال بطريقة ذكية :67: ....
طبعاً أمزح، نعم حللتِها، أثق بذلك :20:


لكم جميعاً تحيــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (8 أبريل 2009)

*كيف تعرف من اين صنع جوالك‏؟؟؟*

اضغط على **#06# *(من اليسار لليمين) في جهاز جوالكـ ثم شيك الرقمين ذو الترتيب السابع والثامن من الرقم الظاهر مباشرة على الشاشة​ 



اذا كان الرقمين السابع و الثامن *02* او *20* فان الجهاز مصنوع في *الامارات* وهذا يعني نوعية *سئية*​ 

·اذا كان الرقمين السابع و الثامن *08* او *80 *فان الجهاز مصنوع في *المانيا* وهذا يعني نوعية *مقبولة*​


·اذا كان الرقمين السابع و الثامن *01* او *10 *فان الجهاز مصنوع في *فلندا *وهذا يعني نوعية *جيده جدا*​ 

·اذا كان الرقمين السابع و الثامن *00* فان الجهاز مصنوع في *المصنع الرئيسي *وهذا يعني *افضل نوعية*​ 

·اذا كان الرقمين السابع و الثامن *13* فان الجهاز مصنوع في *اذربيجان* وهذا يعني نوعية *سئية جدا وخطيرة على الصحة*​ 



أنا طلعلي 01... نفدنا​ 

:68::68::68:​ 
طبعاً هو كما وصلني في بريدي، ولست متأكداً من دقة المعلومة..


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أبريل 2009)

*قصة مسلسل تركي..*



 يكتب قصة لمسلسل تركي 
​

​
*مدير الشركه قال للسكرتيره عندنا انا و**انتي رحلة عمل اسبوع رتبي امورك** ,,,**

**السكرتيره اتصلت على زوجها** ,,,**
**قالتله** ... **عندي رحلة مع مديري اسبوع انت دبر امورك** ,,,**


**الزوج اتصل على عشيقته** ,,,**
**قال لها ... زوجتي بتسافر اسبوع خلينا الاسبوع مع بعض** ,,,**


**العشيقه تعمل مربية لـ ولد صغير اتصلت** ,,,**
**قالت له ... انا عندي**شغل اسبوع كامل ما بقدر اجيك** ,,,**


**الولد الصغيراتصل بجده** ,,,**
**قاله** ... **جدو المربيه عندها شغل اسبوع كامل مش هتيجي خلينا كل يوم نروح مكان و نغير جو** ,,,**


**الجد طلع نفسه هو مدير الشركه ,,, اتصل على السكرتيره** ,,,**
**قالها** ... **الغى الاجتماع لاني مشغول مع حفيدي** ,,,**

**السكرتيره اتصلت على زوجها** ,,,**
**قالت له ... انلغت الرحلة وراجعه للبيت** ,,,**

**الزوج اتصل على عشيقته** ,,,**
**قال لها ... زوجتي مش هتسافر مقدرش اشوفك** ,,,**

**العشيقه اتصلت على**الولد الصغير** ,,,**
**قالت له ... لا خلاص ما في عندي شغل وراح اجيك** ,,,**

**الولد اتصل على جده** ,,,**
**قال له ... لا جدو المربيه جاية خد راحتك** ,,,**

**الجد رجع اتصل على سكرتيرته** ,,,*​*

**قال لها ... حضرى نفسك لازم نسافر**للاجتماع** ..!!*​
*والى الان لم تحدد الحلقة الاخيره *


​




​





​


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أبريل 2009)

*the best indian movie ever... lol*

والله حرام ما خلو بطل الفلم هذا يمثل
بدل سلفستر في رامبو 4 














هذا بطل الفيلم ربطته العصابه هو وصديقه وقاعد يفكر وكأن

*في شي لفت انتباهه **<<< **الله يستر *

*

*









*اهاااا *

*يفكر كيف يخلص خويه من القنبله المربوطه في بطنه*

*

*









*كانه لقي الحل << بسرعه خلصنا *

*

*









*وبدأ يزحف ويزحف هذا وهو مربوط بالكرسي *

*

*









*وبدأ الوقت يسرع الله يستر بينقذ خويه والا لا *

*لاحظوا ان القنبله لها زر ايقاف >>>>> أول مرهـ اشوفهـ *

*




بس الهنود كل شي عندهم يصير *

*

*









*



تحمستوو مع الفلم صح *









*



ولعيونكم فاصل ونواصل **

تابعونا لا تروحون اللقطه الحاسمه بعد الفاصل *

*

*



















*



عدنا بعد الفاصل **


نرجع للقصه 



يوم شاف الوقت يسرع تحمس انه يوصل بسرعه 

*

*

*



















*اخذ الرصاصه في فمه <<< يبغى يورينا الفيلم الهندي على اصول *

*

*



















*بدا يركز على زر الايقاف والتركيز ذابحه *

*

*



















*وطير الرصاصه كأنها رصاصه من جد <<< ياواثقـ *

*

*













​


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أبريل 2009)

*حال اهل الأسهم كل يوم*

حال اهل الأسهم كل يوم
 
​
* 
*​*
**أضغط هنا وحرك الماوس *​*​**http://www.zaimuaemedia.com/mods/pics/econo.swf **
*​*
*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ارجوا الاطلاع على هذا الفايل ومعرفه فائده الماء وقد تكون هذه الملاحظه معرفه عند البعض لكن ليس خطا التذكير .
> 
> مع تحياتي


 
سبحان الله - وصدق الله العظيم حيث قال ( وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حي ) ,,,,,,,, مشكور اخي هادي وجزاك الله خير علي تلك المعلومات القيمه -

بس انت نسيت تقوللنا نسبة المياه اللي موجوده في البطيخ :7:ههههههههههههههههه:7:

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> والله حرام ما خلو بطل الفلم هذا يمثل
> 
> بدل سلفستر في رامبو 4 ​
> 
> ...


 
حلو الفيلم الهندي ده يا م ابو الحلول - بس ماكملتلناش القصه ها يفكوا بعضيهم ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

 لان القنبله مانفجرتش بس هما الاثنين متكتفين - لا اكل ولا شرب - يبقي اكيد ها يمتوا من الجوع والعطش :7:ههههههههههه:7::67:

ولا تكون الرصاصه الثانيه اللي علي الارض ليها مغزي وهايستخدمها في فك صاحبه :81::81::81::81::81:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> يكتب قصة لمسلسل تركي ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
جامده جدااااااااااااااااا م ابو الحلول ,,,,,,,,,,,

انا من وجهة نظري السينيمائيه اعتقد ان هذا الاشتباك هايتفك في حالة موت الطفل او افلاس شركة الجد او طلاق السكرتيره من زوجها او زواج العشيقه بزوج السكرتيره - او ان الولد يكبر ويبقي مش محتاج للمربيه هههههههههههههههههههه

او يعملوا اجتماع مع بعض ويشوفوا لهم حل للورطه دي ههههههههههههههه :7:- اهم شئ الشفافيه


----------



## Abo Fares (9 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> حلو الفيلم الهندي ده يا م ابو الحلول - بس ماكملتلناش القصه ها يفكوا بعضيهم ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> لان القنبله مانفجرتش بس هما الاثنين متكتفين - لا اكل ولا شرب - يبقي اكيد ها يمتوا من الجوع والعطش :7:ههههههههههه:7::67:
> 
> ولا تكون الرصاصه الثانيه اللي علي الارض ليها مغزي وهايستخدمها في فك صاحبه :81::81::81::81::81:


يا سيدي أنا بعتقد.. الرصاصة الأولى نفسها بترجع عالأرض، وبتطير فجأة وبتفوت من مكان المفتاح بالباب.. 
بيحس الحارس يلي برا (لا تخاف، بيهرب قبل ما تنفجر القنبلة بثواني، كلو محسوب ههههه)، بيفوت الحارس، بيكون يلي عم يزحف متخبي ورا الباب.. 
بطريقة أو بأخرى، بيحمل يلي عم يزحف السرير برجليه، وبيحطو فوق الحارس ههههه، وهيك بيهدده، ما بيشيل السرير إلا لما يفك الحارس القنبلة.. ويربطها بنفسو هههههه
والله أعلم.. 





mohy_y2003 قال:


> جامده جدااااااااااااااااا م ابو الحلول ,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> انا من وجهة نظري السينيمائيه اعتقد ان هذا الاشتباك هايتفك في حالة موت الطفل او افلاس شركة الجد او طلاق السكرتيره من زوجها او زواج العشيقه بزوج السكرتيره - او ان الولد يكبر ويبقي مش محتاج للمربيه هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> او يعملوا اجتماع مع بعض ويشوفوا لهم حل للورطه دي ههههههههههههههه :7:- اهم شئ الشفافيه


 شو حاج محيي؟؟ شايف خبرة مسلسلات تركية هههههه

:68::68::68:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> يا سيدي أنا بعتقد.. الرصاصة الأولى نفسها بترجع عالأرض، وبتطير فجأة وبتفوت من مكان المفتاح بالباب..
> بيحس الحارس يلي برا (لا تخاف، بيهرب قبل ما تنفجر القنبلة بثواني، كلو محسوب ههههه)، بيفوت الحارس، بيكون يلي عم يزحف متخبي ورا الباب..
> بطريقة أو بأخرى، بيحمل يلي عم يزحف السرير برجليه، وبيحطو فوق الحارس ههههه، وهيك بيهدده، ما بيشيل السرير إلا لما يفك الحارس القنبلة.. ويربطها بنفسو هههههه
> والله أعلم.. ​
> ...


 
ولا عمري تابعت المسلسلات التركيه- ودلوقتي ولا باتبع اي مسلسلات ولا حتي المصريه - ولكنه الفن ياعزيزي - انه لغه عالميه - كله هجص في هجص هههههههههههههههه

وبالنسبه للفيلم الهندي اعتقد انه المفروض الحارس يكون مش موجود لان صاحبنا اطلق الرصاصه من فمه علي زر الايقاف لميقات القنبله قبل الانفجار بثانيه واحده - راجع المرفق وانظر الي عداد الثواني لحظه ايقاف العداد بعد اطلاق الرصاصه الفارغه - وتلاحظ انه بدء الزحف نحو الرصاصه وكان العداد يشير الي 19 ثانيه - يعني العمليه كانت محسوبه بدقه متناهيه هههههههههههههههههههه

الا اذا كان الحارس ناوي يهرب قبل انفجار القنبله بعدد قليل من الفيمتو ثانيه ههههههههههههههه

اعتقد ان الحل في انهم يخرجوا من المشكله دي هو ان زعيم العصابه ضميره يصحي فجأه ويرجع يفكهم ويجيبلهم معاه اكل وشرب وادويه وياخدهم السينما علشان يتفرجوا علي فيلم هندي يريحوا بيه اعصابهم ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 أبريل 2009)

حادثة ظريفة حدثت في القطار​
بينما قطار يشق طريقه في فرنسا, كان يجلس في داخل إحدى العربات أربعة أفراد متقابلين
: أمريكي وأفغاني وفتاة وامرأة عجوز.

دخل القطار في نفق مظلم فسمع الركاب صوت قبلة ثم تلاها صوت صفعة على الوجه، 

فلما خرج القطار من النفق شوهد الأمريكي يحك خده وقد أحمر.

فدار هذا الحوار في أنفسهم :

_قالت العجوز_: يا لها من فتاة متربية قبلها الأمريكي فصفعته على وجهه.

_وقالت الفتاة_: يا له من أمريكي غبي يتركني أنا ويقبل هذه العجوز. 

_وقال الأمريكي_: يا له من أفغاني محظوظ يقبل الفتاة وأتلقى أناالصفعة.

_وقال الأفغاني_: يا لها من حركة ذكية قبلت أنا يدي وصفعت بها الأمريكي


----------



## Ayman (9 أبريل 2009)

اليوم الخميس  و الموضوع بقى تحت ...
يبدو ان يوم الخميس ليس عطله عندكم 

لكن انا عندي كل يوم بشوفكم كأني ولدت من جديد ...احم احم ..
<<<<
<<<
<<<
<<<
ده تدريب لمسرحية جديدة بدل الفيلم الهندي


----------



## Ayman (9 أبريل 2009)

ابتسم انت في ...

الكويت :59:






لم اكن اعلم سبب انقراض الديناصورات حتى وجدت السبب بالكويت








قطر :61:


----------



## Ayman (9 أبريل 2009)

ادارة المشاريع في الدول العربية


----------



## م . ام حمدان (9 أبريل 2009)

*أنا و أبي - منقول*

وأنا عمري 4 أعوام : أبي هو الأفضل 


وأنا عمري 6 أعوام : أبي يعرف كل الناس 


وأنا عمري 10 أعوام : أبي ممتاز ولكن خلقه ضيق 


وأنا عمري 12عاما : أبي كان لطيفا عندما كنت صغيرا 


وأنا عمري 14 عاما : أبي بدأ يكون حساسا جدا 


وأنا عمري 16 عاما : أبي لا يمكن أن يتماشى مع العصر الحالي 


وأنا عمري 18 عاما : أبي ومع مرور كل يوم يبدو كأنه أكثر حدة 


وأنا عمري 20 عاما : من الصعب جدا أن أسامح أبي ، أستغرب كيف إستطاعت أمي أن تتحمله 


وأنا عمري 25 عاما : أبي يعترض على كل موضوع 



وأنا عمري 30 عاما : من الصعب جدا أن أتفق مع أبى ، هل ياترى تعب جدى من أبي عندما كان شابا 


وأنا عمري 40 عاما: أبي رباني في هذه الحياة مع كثير من الضوابط، ولابد أن أفعل نفس الشيء 


وأنا عمري 45 عاما : أنا محتار ، كيف أستطاع أبي أن يربينا جميعا 


وأنا عمري 50 عاما: من الصعب التحكم في أطفالي، كم تكبد أبي من عناء لأجل أن يربينا ويحافظ علينا 



وأنا عمري 55 عاما: أبي كان ذا نظرة بعيدة وخطط لعدة أشياء لنا ، أبي كان مميزا ولطيفا. 


وأنا عمري 60 عاما: أبي هو الأفضل 


جميع ما سبق إحتاج إلى 56 عاما لإنهاء الدورة كاملة ليعود إلى نقطة البدء الأولى عند الـ 4 أعوام " أبي هو الأفضل" 


فلنحسن إلى والدينا قبل أن يفوت الأوان ولندع الله أن يعاملنا أطفالنا أفضل مما كنا نعامل والدينا. 


قال تعالى: 



" وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَآ أُفٍّ وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيمًا " 



" وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا" 


دعاء للوالدين 

اللهم اغفر لهم وعافهم واعف عنهم وارحمهم رحمةً تغنيهم عن رحمة من سواك 

اللهم ارزقهم قبل الموت توبة ومغفرة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة وسعادة 

اللهم ارزقهم عيشةً هنيةً وميتةً سويةً ومرداً غير مخزٍ ولا فاضح 

اللهم أعتقهم من النار..اللهم احسن خاتمتهم وتوفهم وأنت راضٍ عنهم يا رب اللهم و ادخلهم جناتك بلا حساب ولا عذاب برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

__._,_.___


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 أبريل 2009)

م . ام حمدان قال:


> وأنا عمري 4 أعوام : أبي هو الأفضل
> 
> 
> وأنا عمري 6 أعوام : أبي يعرف كل الناس
> ...


 
اللهم آمين يارب العالمين ,,,,,,,,,مشكوره جدا يا م ام حمدان - جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (9 أبريل 2009)

م . ام حمدان قال:


> وأنا عمري 4 أعوام : أبي هو الأفضل
> 
> 
> وأنا عمري 6 أعوام : أبي يعرف كل الناس
> ...


 

أحسنت م ام حمدان في الحقيقة أرغمتني على الرد بعد عزوفي عن المشاركات
سلمت يداك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (9 أبريل 2009)

*جااااااااااااااااااااااااامده*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> حادثة ظريفة حدثت في القطار​
> بينما قطار يشق طريقه في فرنسا, كان يجلس في داخل إحدى العربات أربعة أفراد متقابلين
> : أمريكي وأفغاني وفتاة وامرأة عجوز.
> 
> ...



10/10
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نور الجزائرية (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته

اللهم اغفر لهم وعافهم واعف عنهم وارحمهم رحمةً تغنيهم عن رحمة من سواك 

اللهم ارزقهم قبل الموت توبة ومغفرة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة وسعادة 

اللهم ارزقهم عيشةً هنيةً وميتةً سويةً ومرداً غير مخزٍ ولا فاضح 

اللهم أعتقهم من النار..اللهم احسن خاتمتهم وتوفهم وأنت راضٍ عنهم يا رب اللهم و ادخلهم جناتك بلا حساب ولا عذاب برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
الله اغفر لوالدي و ارحمه برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك... آمين يا رب العالمين .

شكرا لك اخت ام حمدان على الدعاء .


----------



## هادي المهندس (9 أبريل 2009)

*خير عســــــــــــــــى ما شر ...............*



المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> أحسنت م ام حمدان في الحقيقة أرغمتني على الرد بعد عزوفي عن المشاركات
> سلمت يداك





السلام عليكم

اخي ابو هادي المحترم ماذا تقصد عزوفك على المشاركات هذه الكلمات قهرتني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ خير انشاء الله , انت شخص عزيز علينا تعز علينا هذه الكلمات لاننـــــــــــــــــــــا عائله واحده ونحل مشاكلنا فيما بيننا واشاء الله لايوجد شئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

مع حبي واعتزازي بالجميع

مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي ابو الحلول من وين الك هذا الفلم الهندي هههههههههههههههه والله ضحكني ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (10 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي ابو هادي المحترم ماذا تقصد عزوفك على المشاركات هذه الكلمات قهرتني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ خير انشاء الله , انت شخص عزيز علينا تعز علينا هذه الكلمات لاننـــــــــــــــــــــا عائله واحده ونحل مشاكلنا فيما بيننا واشاء الله لايوجد شئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لاهتمامك اخ هادي ونبقى اسرة ان شاء الله ولنا عودة ولقاء.......................

تقبل تحيتي


----------



## Ayman (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم..
هذا المثال احد الامثلة المشهورة اثناء تدريس ادارة المشروعات و ال PMP عن ال Miscomminication


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 أبريل 2009)

*منقول ,,,,,, من ايميلي ,,,,,,,,,,, انشرهـــــــــــــــــــــا*

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل انشره​
حين سألت إبني عن سبب قيامه بتدمير المسجد ؟​أجاب ابني بأنه لا يستطيع الوصول إلى المرحلة التالية وتحقيق الفوز إلا بفعل ذلك !!​ 
 



في الأسواق:لعبة تباع لأطفالنا تدعو الى تمزيق المصاحف وهـدم المساجد​​ 



لعبة « بلاي ستيشن » مسيئة للإسلام تعاود تعاود الظهور في الأسواق السعودية إذا أردت أن تسجل نقاطاً عليك بتدمير مساجد ، وقتل الملتحين !!​ 
 



أما إن أردت الفوز فلا مفر من إطلاق النار على عدد من المصاحف الشريفة لتتطاير تحت أصوات وهتافات النصر .. كما يجب ألا يمنعك صوت الأذان أو دخول خصمك إلى المسجد من ملاحقته وقتله داخل المسجد !!​​ 



هذا ما يحدث في لعبة « بلاي ستيشن » وتسمى هذه اللعبة ( first to fight )  حيث تجبر لاعبيها على فعل ذلك للإستمرار في التقدم من مرحلة إلى أخرى وتحقيق الفوز 
وعبّر عدد من المواطنين عن حزنهم العميق من إنتشار هذه اللعبة خصوصاً أولئك الذين إشتروها لأبنائهم من دون أن يتنبهوا لخطرها . 
وحمّل أحد المواطنين وزارة الإعلام مسؤولية تداول مثل هذه الألعاب في الأسواق ، وقال « سمعت أثناء لعب أبنائي صوت الأذان ممزوجاً بأصوات قنابل وطلقات نارية وصعقت حين رأيت أبني الذي لم يتجاوز 12 عاماً منسجماً مع اللعبة ، إذ يصعب على طفل بعمره الانتباه إلى أن إحرازه النقاط يكون على حساب تدميره للمساجد ومحتوياتها » 
وقال : حين سألت إبني عن سبب قيامه بتدمير المسجد​ 

أجاب ابني بأنه لا يستطيع الوصول إلى المرحلة التالية وتحقيق الفوز إلا بفعل ذلك !! 
.. وقال مواطن آخر « إشتريت مجموعة من الألعاب لأطفالي .. إكتشفت في ما بعد أن عدداً منها مخل بالأخلاق ومنها اللعبة المذكورة . 
وقال : « كنت في أحد المحال في سوق البطحاء ، ولفت إنتباهي مجموعة من شرائط ( البلاي ستيشن ) بسعر زهيد ، فاشتريتها جميعاً .. وبعد نحو شهر إكتشفت الخطأ الفادح الذي إقترفته ، إذ أدمن أحد أبنائي على اللعبة المسيئة للإسلام ، وهو ما جعلني أتفقد جميع تلك الأشرطة فوجدت الكثير منها يميل إلى الإباحية !! 
أيها الآباء ، إنتبـهوا لأطفالكم وراقبـوا ألعابهم . فالأمر جدٌ خطيـر 
والله المسـتعان ،، ​ 
انشرها ........


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (10 أبريل 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون...................


----------



## anass81 (11 أبريل 2009)

*جيب معك من السوق*


واحد زوجته فنانة و كتبت له ورقة المشتريات









و الطلبات عبارة عن:​ حليب + بيض + سكر + شاي + خبز + تونا +عصير برتقال​


----------



## anass81 (11 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مناجاة رائعة



وهذه كلمات القصيدة

*يا عبد كم يراك الله عاصيا حريصا على الدنيا وللموت ناسيا 
ويا عبد كم يراك الله عاصيا حريصا على الدنيا وللموت ناسيا 

أنسيت لقاء الله واللحد والثرى ويوما عبوسا تشيب منه النواصيا
لو أن المرء لم يلبس ثيابا من التقى تجرد عريانا ولو كان كاسيا 

ولو دامت الدنيا لأهلها لكان رسول الله حيا وباقيا
ولاكنها تفنى ويفنى نعيمها وتبقى الذنوب والمعاصى كما هي
أصبحت ضيف الله فى دار الرضا وعلى الكريم كرامة الضيفاني 

تعفو الملوك حين النزول فى ساحتهم كيف النزول بساحة الرحمن 
تعفو الملوك حيين النزول بساحتهم كيف النزول بساحه الرحمن 
يا من إذا وقف المسيىء بباه ستر القبيح وجاد بالإحسان 
وأنا المسيئ وقد عصيتك سيدي تعفو وتصفح للعبيد الجاني
لم تنتقصنى إن أسأت وزدتنى حتى كأن إسائتى إحسانا 
يا أيها الأحباب إنى راحل مهما يطول عمرى فإنى فاني

نوح الحمام على الغصون شجانى ورأى العزول صبابتى فبكاني
إن الحمام ينوح من ألم النوى وأنا أخاف مخافة الديانٍ 

أنا لا أضام وفى رحابك عصمتى أنا لا أخاف وفى حماك أمان
أنا إن بكيت فلن ألام على البكاء فلا طالما إستغرقت فى العصيان

يا واحدا فى ملكه ما له ثاني 
يا من إذا قلت يا مولاى لباني 
أعصاك تسترني انساك تذكرني 
فكيف أنساك يا من لست تنساني
*


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (11 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اخي الكريم ابو طلال
> 
> لازم ترفعه الملف اللي علي جهازك مع مشاركتك هنا لان انت ضيفت الاسم في الملف علي حهازك انت - فلازم ترفعه هنا حتي تحصل علي تشجيع اخونا المشرف ابو الحلول وتصفيقه الحاد ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

رفعت الملف مع أني متأخر ،،،


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبوطلال قال:


> رفعت الملف مع أني متأخر ،،،


 
تمام كده يا م ابو طلال - احنا دلوقتي في انتظار قرار الحكم قصدي المشرف اخونا م ابو الحلول ههههههههه:12:


----------



## Abo Fares (11 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبوطلال قال:


> رفعت الملف مع أني متأخر ،،،


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> تمام كده يا م ابو طلال - احنا دلوقتي في انتظار قرار الحكم قصدي المشرف اخونا م ابو الحلول ههههههههه:12:


 
أي حكم يا عمي؟؟  ...... اللغز طلع سهل كتير مع الشباب :80:

إلى اللقاء مع ألغاز أخرى :56:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أي حكم يا عمي؟؟  ...... اللغز طلع سهل كتير مع الشباب :80:
> 
> إلى اللقاء مع ألغاز أخرى :56:​



اهلا اخي العزيز م ابو الحلول 

هو لما الشباب ربنا وفقهم وقدروا يحلوا اللغز يبقي نقول ان اللغز كان سهل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وليه مانقولشي انه كان صعب بس الشباب نظرا لعبقريتهم الفذه قدروا يتوصلوا لحل هذا اللغز الصعب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:67::5:


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم .....

نَوْح الحمام على الغصون شجانى ورأى العزول صبابتى فبكاني
إن الحمام ينوح من ألم النوى وأنا أخاف مخافة الديانٍ 

أنا لا أضام وفى رحابك عصمتى أنا لا أخاف وفى حماك أمان
أنا إن بكيت فلن ألام على البكاء فلا طالما إستغرقت فى العصيان

يا واحدا فى ملكه ما له ثاني 
يا من إذا قلت يا مولاى لباني 
أعصاك تسترني انساك تذكرني 
فكيف أنساك يا من لست تنساني




دائماً يترافق نَوْح الحمام ، مع أصوات الحق في المآذن ....

حمام حرم المدينة المنورة - على ساكنها الصلاة والسلام - 








حمام الحرم المكي 











وهديتي لكم أنشودة ياحمام المدينة للمنشد السوري نور الدين خورشيد 

على هذا الرابط :

http://www.4shared.com/get/31509002...sionid=FDC62A2DF2DC385E651BD9CB63CDB179.dc138


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (11 أبريل 2009)

*إن من أعظم أنواع التحدي أن تبكي والدموع تذرف من عينك*

لأني مضيت لم تعثر خطايا لأني هجرت ما يملي هوايا
لأني عشقت أنغام الجهاد ألاقي الهجر فى دنيا البلايا
وأمضي كالغريب بدار قومي فلا أحد يبادلني التحايا 
ولا أحد يشد على يميني يبارك وثبتي يحذو خطايا 
دوما وحيدا ألاقيها ولا تلقى سوايا بغربتي أعيش
فوا عجبا أيهجرني صحابي لأنى عشقت قعقعة السرايا 
لأنى صدعت بالحق المبين أقاسي الهجر يعصف فى سمايا 
فيا أهل البصيرة كيف أحيا وأحزاني تضج بها الحنايا
​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (11 أبريل 2009)

أبيات معبرة ...

شكرا أخي ابراهيم


----------



## نوارة (11 أبريل 2009)

*شعورك لما ينحذف لك موضوع*

الكل ينتابه فضول لمعرفة شعور شخص تم حذف موضوعه

لكم صوره توضح هذا الشعور 

7 



7



7



7



7



7





​ 
​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (11 أبريل 2009)

طاقم إداري مذهل ............. شكرا نوراة


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (11 أبريل 2009)

وحمامات الجامع الأموي ... 
حلو منظر الحمام لما بيطير .. بيعطي الإنسان إحساس بالحرية والأمان 

اللهم آمنا في أوطاننا وجميع المسلمين يارب


----------



## anass81 (11 أبريل 2009)

وهذه صور اخرى لحمام الجامع الاموي


----------



## Abo Fares (12 أبريل 2009)

*مع كامل حبي واحترامي لأخواني وأخواتي المصريين... كلهم على راسي من فوق.. 



أرجو ألا يؤخذ الملف على محمل الجد، فهو فقط لتمرير الابتسامة اللطيفة.. أول اعتراض على المشاركة، يجعلني أحذفها، كونها مخافة للشروط 


ملف الفيديو في الملفات المرفقة  

لكم جميعاً تحيــــاتي..

​*


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (12 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*



أبو الحلول قال:


> *مع كامل حبي واحترامي لأخواني وأخواتي المصريين... كلهم على راسي من فوق..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الله المستعان
العملية مش مستاهلة ياهندسة
ولا يهمك ياباشا


----------



## Abo Fares (12 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> الله المستعان
> العملية مش مستاهلة ياهندسة
> ولا يهمك ياباشا


 
مشكور ابراهيم بيك  ​


----------



## إسلام علي (13 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
هذه مواقف حقيقية مضحكة من تاريخ أجدادنا

**********
وقع بين الأعمش وزوجته وحشة ،
فسأل بعض أصحابه من الفقهاء أن يرضيها ويصلح مابينهما .
فدخل اليها وقال : إن أبامحمد شيخ كبير فلايزهدنك فيه عمش عينيه، ودقة ساقيه ، وضعف ركبتيه ، وجمود كفيه .
فقال له الأعمش: قبحك الله ، فقد أريتها من عيوبي مالم تكن تعرفه.
**********
وقف أعرابي معوج الفم أمام أحد الولاة
فألقى عليه قصيدة في الثناء عليه التماساً لمكافأة,
ولكن الوالي لم يعطه شيئاً
وسأله:ما بال فمك معوجاً
فرد الشاعر:لعله عقوبة من الله لكثرة الثناء بالباطل على بعض الناس.
*********
جاء رجل إلى الشعبي – وكان ذو دعابة –
وقال:إني تزوجت امرأة ووجدتها عرجاء,
فهل لي أن أردها ؟
فقال إن كنت تريد أن تسابق بها فردها!
***********
شوهد مؤذن يؤذن وهو يتلو من ورقة في يده
قيل له اما تحفظ الآذان
فقال: اسألوا القاضي
فآتوا القاضي: فقالوا السلام عليكم
فاخرج القاضي دفترا وتصفحه
وقال وعليكم السلام
**********
صلام عليكم يا أباسالح !
عن بكر الصيرفي ، سمعت أبا علي صالح بن محمد [ الملقب جزرة ]
قال دخلت مصر فإذا حلقة ضخمة ،
فقلت : من هذا ؟
قالوا : صاحب نحو .
فقربت منه ، فسمعته يقول : ما كان بصاد جاز بالسين .
فدخلت بين الناس ، وقلت : صلام عليكم يا أبا سالح ، سليتم بعد ؟
فقال لي : يارقيع ! أي كلام هذا ؟
قلت : هذا من قولك الآن .
قا ل : أظنك من عياري بغداد ؟!
قلت : هو ماترى .
نزهة الفضلاء 2/1012
**********
مات أحد المجوس وكان عليه دينٌ كثير،
فقال بعض غرمائه لولده : لو بعت دارك ووفيت بها دين والدك ..
فقال الولد: إذا أنا بعت داري وقضيت بها عن أبي دينه فهل يدخل الجنة ؟
فقالوا : لا ..
قال الولد : فدعه في النار وأنا في الدار !
*********
جلس أشعب عند رجل ليتناول الطعام معه ، ولكن الرجل لم يكن يريد ذلك ..
فقال إن الدجاج المعدّ للطعام بارد ويجب أن يسخن ؛ فقام وسخنه ..
وتركه فترة فقام وسخنه ..
وتركه فترة فبرد فقام مرة أخرى وسخّنه ...
وكرر هذا العمل عدة مرات لعل أشعب يملّ ويترك البيت !!
فقال له أشعب :
أرى دجاجك وكأنه آل فرعون ؛ يعرضون على النار غدوا وعشيا
**********
يحكى ابن العماد الحنبلى فى كتابه (شذرات الذهب فى أخبار مَن ذهب)
وهو يؤرِّخ لأحداث سنة 820 هجرية :
وفى أواخرها مالت المأذنةُ التى بنُيت على البرج الشمالى بباب زويلة بمصر من جامع المؤيد ،
وكادت تسقط ، واشتد خوف الناس منها وتحوَّلوا من حواليها ،
فأمر السلطان بنقضها فنقضت بالرفق إلى أن أمِنوا شرَّها ..
فقال ابن حجر العسقلانى :
لجامع مولانـــــــا المؤيِّـدِ رونـــقٌ ****منارتُـه بالحسنِ تزهو وبالزيـــــن
تقول وقد مالت عن القصد أمهلوا ***** فليس على جسمى أضرَّ من العين
فغضب الشيخ بدر الدين العينى ، وظنَّ أن ابن حجر يعرِّض به ،
فاستعان بالنواجى الأبرص ،
فنظم له بيتين معرضاً بابن حجر ونسبهما العينى لنفسه ..
يقول البيتان :
منارةٌ كعروسِ الحسن إذ جليت وهدمها بقضـاءِ الله والقــــدر
قالوا أُصيبت بعين قلتُ ذا غلط ما أوجب الهدم إلا خسَّة الحجر
**********
ومن أحسن ما يُحكى أنَّ رجلاً كان مع بعض الصالحين ،
فمرَّ على جماعةٍ يشربون ويغنُّون،
فقال الرجل : يا سيدى ، ادع على هؤلاء المجاهرين بالمنكر ..
قال : اللهمَّ كما فرَّحتهم فى الدنيا ، فرِّحهم فى الآخرة .. فبُهت الرجل ،
فلم تمض مدة ، حتى اهتدى كل منهم وحسن حاله ..
**********
قيل انه آتي الحجاج صندوق مقفل، كان قد اصيب من خزائن كسري،
فأمر بالقفل فكسر ، ولما فتحه وجد فبه صندوقا آخرمقفلا،
قفال الحجاج: من يشتري هذا الصندوق المقفل بما فيه ؟
ولا ادري ما فيه...
فتزايد عليه اصحاب الحجاج حتي بلغ ثمنه خمس مائة آلاف درهم
فأخذه الحجاج وسلمه الي مشتريه وطلب من المشتري
ان يفتحه امامه ليري ما يحويه بداخله،
ففتحه صاحبه بين يدي الحجاج فإذا بورقه بداخله مكتوب عليها:
"من اراد ان تطول لحيته فليمشطها من اسفل"
فضحك الحجاج وضحك معه كل من كان شاهدا لهذه البيعه
**********
دخل يزيد بن منصور الحميري على المهدي
وبشار بن برد بين يديه ينشده قصيدة امتدحه بها ،
فلما فرغ من شعره أقبل عليه يزيد وكانت فيه غفلة
فقال : يا شيخ ما صناعتك ؟
فقال بشار : أثقب اللؤلؤ .
فضحك المهدي ثم قال لبشار : أغرب ويلك أتتنادر على خالي ؟
فقال بشار : ما أصنع به ؟
يرى شيخاً أعمى ينشد الخليفة شعرا ويسأله عن صناعته
**********
دخل شاعرٌ على ملك وهو على مائدته فأدناه الملك إليه
وقال له : أيها الشاعر
قال نعم أيها الملك ,
قال الملك : " و ا " ,
فقال الشاعر على الفور , " إنّ " ,
فغضب الملك غضباً شديداً وأمر بطرده
فتعجّب الناس وسألوه : لم نفهم مالذي دار بينكما أيها الملك ,
أنت قلت " وا "
وهو قال " إنّ" فما " وا " و"إنّ"
قال : أنا قلت له : "وا"
أعني قول الله تعالى " والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون "
فردّعليّ وقال : "إنّ"
يعني قوله تعالى " إنّ الملوك إذا دخلوا قريةً أفسدوها وجعلوا أعزة أهلها أذلة"
**********
ذهب أحد الأشخاص إلى الخياط ليخيط له ثوباً فلما استلم الثوب وجد فيه بعض العيوب فذهب إلى الخياط
فقال له : إني وجدت في الثوب بعض العيوب فسكت برهة ثم بكى
فقال الرجل للخياط : ما أردت أن أخذلك سوف آخذ الثوب بالعيوب ،
قال الخياط : و الله ما لهذا بكيت ،
و إنما أبكي لأني اجتهدت في خياطته و ظهرت فيه كل هذه العيوب
و اجتهدت في عبادة ربي سبحانه فيا ويلي كم فيها من العيوب
**********
شكا بعض أهل الأمصاروالياًإلى المأمون فكذبهم
و قال : قد صح عندي عدله فيكم و إحسانه إليكم
فاستحيوا أن يردوا عليه ،
فقام شيخ منهم و قال : يا أمير المؤمنين :
قد عدل فينا خمسة أعوام فاجعله في مصر غير مصرنا حتى يسع عدله جميع رعيتك و تربح الدعاء الحسن ،
فضحك المأمون و استحيا منهم و صرف الوالي عنهم
**********
دخل أعرابي بلدة فلحقه بعض كلابها
فأراد أن يرميها بحجر فلم يقدر على انتزاعه من الأرض
فقال غاضباً : عجباً لأهل هذه البلدة يقيدون الحجارة ويطلقون الكلاب !!!!
**********
حدّث الإمام العالم الشهير سفيان الثوري رحمه الله فقال :
لو رأيتني و لي عشر سنين طولي خمسة أشبار و وجهي كالدينار و أنا كشعلة نار ،
ثيابي صغار و أكمامي قصار ، و ذيلي بمقدار ، و نعلي كآذان الفار ،
اختلف إلى علماء الأمصار ، كالزهري و عمرو بن دينار ،
أجلس بينهم كالمسمار محبرتي كالجوزة ، و مقلمتي كالموزة ،
فإذا أتيت قالوا : أوسعوا للشيخ الصغير ،
ثم ضحك و قال : يا لله كم هي رائعة حياة الطفولة ...
جد في الطلب و بساطة في الحياة و طهارة في المسلك
و نقاوة في السير و ترفع عن الآثام ....
ما أحلى هذه الأيام
**********
قعد رجل على باب داره
فاتاه سائل فقال له :اجلس ثم صاح بجارية عنده
فقال ادفعي الى هذا السائل صاعا من حنطه
فقالت مابقي عندنا
قال فاعطيه درهما
قالت مابقى عندنا دراهم
قال فاطعميه رغيفا
قالت ماعندنا رغيف
فالتفت اليه وقال انصرف يافاسق يافاجر
فقال السائل سبحان الله تحرمني وتشتمني
قال احببت ان تنصرف وانت ماجور
*************
كان المعتضد اذا راى ابن الجصاص قال : هذا احمق مرزوق
وكان ابن الجصاص اوسع الناس دنيا وله من المال مالا ينتهي الى عده ولايوقف على حده
وبلغ من جده انه قال تمنيت ان اخسر مرة فقيل لي اشتر التمر من الكوفة وبعه في البصرة
وكانت بها نخيل كثيرة وتمرهامتوفر بكثرة وكانت الكوفة قليلة التمر
ففعلت ذلك فاتفق ان نخل البصرة لم يحمل في هذا العام فربح ربحا واسعا

*************
دخل أعرابي على المأمون وقال له : يا أمير المؤمنين , أنا رجل من الاعراب .
قال : ولا عجب في ذلك .
فقال الاعرابي : أني أريد الحج .
قال المأمون : الطريق واسعة .
قال: ليس معي نفقة .
قال المأمون: سقطت عنك الحج .
قال الاعرابي : أيها الامير جئتك مستجديا لا مستفتيا .
فضحك المأمون وأمر له بصلة .
**********
سمع واحدٌ من النحويين قرقرة من بطن رجلٍ فقال :
إنها ريح مضمرة منع من ظهورها التعذّر !
**********
سُئلَ وراَّق عن حاله فقال :
عيشي أضيق من محبرة ..
وجسمي أدق من مسطرة ..

**********
وهجا بعضهم رجلاً فقال :
مافيه من عيبٍ سوي انه ..أبغي من الإبرةِ والمحبرة !

**********
قال إبن محدِّث لأبيه :
أخبرني فلانٌ عن فلان أنه يبغضني
فقال له : أنت ياولدي بغيضٌ بإسناد !

**********
كان لاحد الحكماء ولد غبي فقال له يوم اذهب الي السوق واشتري لنا حبل فيطول اربعون زراع فقال الولد لابيه حبل في طول اربعين زراع وفي عرض كام قالله ابيه في عرض خيبتي فيك


----------



## هادي المهندس (13 أبريل 2009)

سلام عليكم

أخواني الاعزاء احببت ان اقدم لكم سلسله من بعض قصص القران التي نستفاد من عبرها واحيانا ينحرج البعض منا لعدم معرفتنا الكامله لبعض القصص وهذا الموقف صادفني عده مرات لذا احببت ان لا تكونوا بموقفي ولكم جزيل الشكر وارجوا الدعاء في ضهر الغيب حيث هناك حديث مفاده ان دعاء المسلم لاخيه المسلم في ضهر الغيب مستجاب انشاء الله . 

اليكم القصه الاولى وهي............ اصحاب الاخدود...........



موقع القصة في القرآن الكريم:

ورد ذكر القصة في سورة البروج الآيات 4-9، وتفصيلها في صحيح الإمام مسلم.

قال الله تعالى(( وَالسَّمَاءِ ذَاتِ الْبُرُوجِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْمَوْعُودِ وَشَاهِدٍ وَمَشْهُودٍ قُتِلَ أَصْحَابُ الْأُخْدُودِ النَّارِ ذَاتِ الْوَقُودِ إِذْ هُمْ عَلَيْهَا قُعُودٌ وَهُمْ عَلَى مَا يَفْعَلُونَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ شُهُودٌ وَمَا نَقَمُوا مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ فَتَنُوا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَتُوبُوا فَلَهُمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابُ الْحَرِيقِ ))

القصة:

إنها قصة فتاً آمن، فصبر وثبت، فآمنت معه قريته.

لقد كان غلاما نبيها، ولم يكن قد آمن بعد. وكان يعيش في قرية ملكها كافر يدّعي الألوهية. وكان للملك ساحر يستعين به. وعندما تقدّم العمر بالساحر، طلب من الملك أن يبعث له غلاما يعلّمه السحر ليحلّ محله بعد موته. فاختير هذا الغلام وأُرسل للساحر.

فكان الغلام يذهب للساحر ليتعلم منه، وفي طريقه كان يمرّ على راهب. فجلس معه مرة وأعجبه كلامه. فصار يجلس مع الراهب في كل مرة يتوجه فيها إلى الساحر. وكان الساحر يضربه إن لم يحضر. فشكى ذلك للراهب. فقال له الراهب: إذا خشيت الساحر فقل حبسني أهلي، وإذا خشيت أهلك فقل حبسني الساحر.

وكان في طريقه في أحد الأيام، فإذا بحيوان عظيم يسدّ طريق الناس. فقال الغلام في نفسه، اليوم أعلم أيهم أفضل، الساحر أم الراهب. ثم أخذ حجرا وقال: اللهم إن كان أمر الراهب أحب إليك من أمر الساحر فاقتل هذه الدابة حتى يمضي الناس. ثم رمى الحيوان فقلته، ومضى الناس في طريقهم. فتوجه الغلام للراهب وأخبره بما حدث. فقال له الراهب: يا بنى، أنت اليوم أفضل مني، وإنك ستبتلى، فإذا ابتليت فلا تدلّ عليّ.

وكان الغلام بتوفيق من الله يبرئ الأكمه والأبرص ويعالج الناس من جميع الأمراض. فسمع به أحد جلساء الملك، وكان قد فَقَدَ بصره. فجمع هدايا كثرة وتوجه بها للغلام وقال له: أعطيك جميع هذه الهداية إن شفيتني. فأجاب الغلام: أنا لا أشفي أحدا، إنما يشفي الله تعالى، فإن آمنت بالله دعوت الله فشفاك. فآمن جليس الملك، فشفاه الله تعالى.

فذهب جليس الملجس، وقعد بجوار الملك كما كان يقعد قبل أن يفقد بصره. فقال له الملك: من ردّ عليك بصرك؟ فأجاب الجليس بثقة المؤمن: ربّي. فغضب الملك وقال: ولك ربّ غيري؟ فأجاب المؤمن دون تردد: ربّي وربّك الله. فثار الملك، وأمر بتعذيبه. فلم يزالوا يعذّبونه حتى دلّ على الغلام.

أمر الملك بإحضار الغلام، ثم قال له مخاطبا: يا بني، لقد بلغت من السحر مبلغا عظيما، حتى أصبحت تبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وتفعل وتفعل. فقال الغلام: إني لا أشفي أحدا، إنما يشفي الله تعالى. فأمر الملك بتعذيبه. فعذّبوه حتى دلّ على الراهب.

فأُحضر الراهب وقيل له: ارجع عن دينك. فأبى الراهب ذلك. وجيئ بمشار، ووضع على مفرق رأسه، ثم نُشِرَ فوقع نصفين. ثم أحضر جليس الملك، وقيل له: ارجع عن دينك. فأبى. فَفُعِلَ به كما فُعِلَ بالراهب. ثم جيئ بالغلام وقيل له: ارجع عن دينك. فأبى الغلام. فأمر الملك بأخذ الغلام لقمة جبل، وتخييره هناك، فإما أن يترك دينه أو أن يطرحوه من قمة الجبل.

فأخذ الجنود الغلام، وصعدوا به الجبل، فدعى الفتى ربه: اللهم اكفنيهم بما شئت. فاهتزّ الجبل وسقط الجنود. ورجع الغلام يمشي إلى الملك. فقال الملك: أين من كان معك؟ فأجاب: كفانيهم الله تعالى. فأمر الملك جنوده بحمل الغلام في سفينة، والذهاب به لوسط البحر، ثم تخييره هناك بالرجوع عن دينه أو إلقاءه.

فذهبوا به، فدعى الغلام الله: اللهم اكفنيهم بما شئت. فانقلبت بهم السفينة وغرق من كان عليها إلا الغلام. ثم رجع إلى الملك. فسأله الملك باستغراب: أين من كان معك؟ فأجاب الغلام المتوكل على الله: كفانيهم الله تعالى. ثم قال للملك: إنك لن تستطيع قتلي حتى تفعل ما آمرك به. فقال الملك: ما هو؟ فقال الفتى المؤمن: أن تجمع الناس في مكان واحد، وتصلبي على جذع، ثم تأخذ سهما من كنانتي، وتضع السهم في القوس، وتقول "بسم الله ربّ الغلام" ثم ارمني، فإن فعلت ذلك قتلتني.

استبشر الملك بهذا الأمر. فأمر على الفور بجمع الناس، وصلب الفتى أمامهم. ثم أخذ سهما من كنانته، ووضع السهم في القوس، وقال: باسم الله ربّ الغلام، ثم رماه فأصابه فقتله.

فصرخ الناس: آمنا بربّ الغلام. فهرع أصحاب الملك إليه وقالوا: أرأيت ما كنت تخشاه! لقد وقع، لقد آمن الناس.

فأمر الملك بحفر شقّ في الأرض، وإشعال النار فيها. ثم أمر جنوده، بتخيير الناس، فإما الرجوع عن الإيمان، أو إلقائهم في النار. ففعل الجنود ذلك، حتى جاء دور امرأة ومعها صبي لها، فخافت أن تُرمى في النار. فألهم الله الصبي أن يقول لها: يا أمّاه اصبري فإنك على الحق



مع تحياتي


----------



## 0yaz9 (13 أبريل 2009)

لاضافة رد على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 أبريل 2009)

لا تؤاخذوني يا اخواني - النت عملها معايا - اليكم الملف 


:7:- ادي الرجاله ولا بلاش هههههههههه:7:


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (14 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> سلام عليكم
> 
> أخواني الاعزاء احببت ان اقدم لكم سلسله من بعض قصص القران التي نستفاد من عبرها واحيانا ينحرج البعض منا لعدم معرفتنا الكامله لبعض القصص وهذا الموقف صادفني عده مرات لذا احببت ان لا تكونوا بموقفي ولكم جزيل الشكر وارجوا الدعاء في ضهر الغيب حيث هناك حديث مفاده ان دعاء المسلم لاخيه المسلم في ضهر الغيب مستجاب انشاء الله .
> 
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا" أخ هادي على هذه المشاركة


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (14 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> لا تؤاخذوني يا اخواني - النت عملها معايا - اليكم الملف
> 
> 
> :7:- ادي الرجاله ولا بلاش هههههههههه:7:


 
جامممممممدة أخ محي...بس الظاهر حتعمل مظاهرة نسائية على الرجال بعد هذا الفيديو :57:​


----------



## anass81 (14 أبريل 2009)

*منقول من بريدي

يُحكى أن أحد الأطفال كان لديه سلحفاة
 يطعمها و يلعب معها*
*و في إحدى ليالي الشتاء الباردة*
* جاء الطفل **لسلحفاته العزيزة فوجدها**قد دخلت في غلافها الصلب طلبا للدفء*
*فحاول أن يخرجها فأبت*
* ضربها بالعصا فلم تأبه به*
*صرخ فيها فزادت تمنعا*
*فدخل عليه أبوه و هو غاضب حانق وقال له**:*
*ماذا بك يا بني ؟*
*فحكى له مشكلته مع السلحفاة*
* فابتسم الأب وقال له دعها و تعال معي*
*ثم أشعل الأب المدفأة*
* وجلس بجوارها هو و الابن يتحدثان*
*و رويدا رويدا و إذ بالسلحفاة تقترب منهم طالبة الدفء*
*فابتسم الأب لطفله و قال**يا بني الناس كالسلحفاة*
* إن أردتهم أن ينزلوا عند رأيك فأدفئهم بعطفك*
*و لا تكرههم على فعل ما تريد بعصاك*


*وهذه إحدى أسرار الشخصيات** المؤثرة في الحياة*
*فهم يدفعون الناس إلى حبهم وتقديرهم*
* و من ثم طاعتهم **عبر إعطائهم من دفء 
قلوبهم و مشاعرهم **الكثير و الكثير

(تذكرني بمشاركات اخي ابو هادي)
*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> جامممممممدة أخ محي...بس الظاهر حتعمل مظاهرة نسائية على الرجال بعد هذا الفيديو :57:​


 
ليه ياحاج مصطفي - ده كل راجل فيهم بيدافع عن مراته -ههههههههههههههههههههههه ونعم الرجـــــــــــــــــــال

بس كل واحد فيهم بيضرب :5: مرات اللي ضرب مراته - مش بيضرب اللي ضربها :70: - يعني بيعمل اللي يقدر عليه بس:3: ,,,,,,,, اكتر من كده مايقدرش هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (14 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ليه ياحاج مصطفي - ده كل راجل فيهم بيدافع عن مراته -ههههههههههههههههههههههه ونعم الرجـــــــــــــــــــال
> 
> بس كل واحد فيهم بيضرب :5: مرات اللي ضرب مراته - مش بيضرب اللي ضربها :70: - يعني بيعمل اللي يقدر عليه بس:3: ,,,,,,,, اكتر من كده مايقدرش هههههههههههههههههههه


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات أخ محي
بس أنه طريقة جيدة للرجل للأنتقام (عفوا" أقصد الدفاع) عن مراتوووووووو ههههههههه:5:


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (14 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> *منقول من بريدي*
> 
> *يُحكى أن أحد الأطفال كان لديه سلحفاة*
> *يطعمها و يلعب معها*
> ...


 
كلمات رائعة أخ أنس ومشكور على المشاركة​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات أخ محي
> بس أنه طريقة جيدة للرجل للأنتقام (عفوا" أقصد الدفاع) عن مراتوووووووو ههههههههه:5:


 
بالظبط يا اخ مصطفي - الدفاع المشترك - بين الرجاله وبعضيهم هههههههههههههههه:7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 أبريل 2009)

تعمل ايه لو بعد كل التعب ده طلعت مش هي !!!!!!!!!!!!:83:

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (14 أبريل 2009)

*أقول ايه واحكي ايه......... تبارك الله*



anass81 قال:


> *منقول من بريدي
> 
> يُحكى أن أحد الأطفال كان لديه سلحفاة
> يطعمها و يلعب معها*
> ...



روعة بجد ياهندسة ...........................


----------



## نور الجزائرية (14 أبريل 2009)

*أثرت في ...شكرا*




anass81 قال:


> *منقول من بريدي*





anass81 قال:


> *يُحكى أن أحد الأطفال كان لديه سلحفاة*
> *يطعمها و يلعب معها*
> *و في إحدى ليالي الشتاء الباردة*
> *جاء الطفل **لسلحفاته العزيزة فوجدها**قد دخلت في غلافها الصلب طلبا للدفء*
> ...





السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
رائعة هده القصة إنها مغزى لخلق سامي , إنه حسن المعاملة... و الله العظيم انها سر النجاح في الحياة اليومية لكل شخص يبحث عن سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة ...
شكرا لك اخي أنس و جازاك الله خيرا .


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (14 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> *منقول من بريدي*
> 
> *يُحكى أن أحد الأطفال كان لديه سلحفاة*
> *يطعمها و يلعب معها*
> ...


 

أحسنت بما قدمت أخ أنس 
سلمت يداك وأعدك بما يسرّك
آنسنا الله وإياك بما نحب ويرضى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

تعليقات في اطار الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية
















تعليقات بعد محاولة فتاة الانتحار من فوق بناية


----------



## هادي المهندس (14 أبريل 2009)

*قويههههههههههههه جدا جدا ........*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> لا تؤاخذوني يا اخواني - النت عملها معايا - اليكم الملف
> 
> 
> :7:- ادي الرجاله ولا بلاش هههههههههه:7:




السلام عليكم


اخي م. محي والله اضحكتني يعني هذه طريقه جديده للعراك بين الرجال والنساء هي التي تقع فيها ......

مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا اخي م. رزق كاريكاتير جميل والله ..............



مع تحياتي


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 


تحياتي لكل المهندسين والمهندسات .. وأرجو ان تقبلوا هديتي إليكم 



هذه الوصلة الحجازية بعنوان (( فؤادي )) وهي في حب النبي المصطفى سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم 

للمنشد هاشم باروم صاحب جائزة مهرجان المحبة - في حب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

والوالدة تحب صوته كثيراً ، فصار لصوته عندي مكانة خاصة لأنه يذكرني بالغالية امي 


http://www.4shared.com/get/51577257...sionid=3E053215BEF2CE7FF8C2BC758FBF7743.dc115




مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Abo Fares (14 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> تحياتي لكل المهندسين والمهندسات .. وأرجو ان تقبلوا هديتي إليكم
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.. 

شكراً لك أختي الكريمة، نشيد جميل حقاً، فهو في مدح النبي الكريم عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم.. وصوت جميل أيضاً  

أنا عن نفسي، أحب من أصوات المنشدين، صوت المنشد السوري (الشيخ منير العقلة)، من حيث كل من حلاوة الصوت، وجودة الأداء.. أعتقدك والأخوة من سوريا يعرفونه.. سأحاول رفع مقطع من أحد أناشيده في مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم..

لك وللجميع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تعليقات في اطار الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية
> 
> ...



جااااااااااااااااااامده ياريس.................


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (15 أبريل 2009)

المثل العربي القائل ( بيت الضيق يتسع لألف صديق ) تابعوا مع الصورة
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (15 أبريل 2009)

سبحاااااااااااااااان الله

!
!
!
!
!
!
!






وعند الحيوانات في تكسي و خمس نجوم كمان 
!
!
!
!
!
!


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكــم ورحمـة الله وبركاتــه ،،


البعض نحبهم

لكن لا نقترب منهم... فهم في البعد أحلى

وهم في البعد أرقى .... وهم في البعد أغلى

===

والبعض نحبهم

ونسعى كي نقترب منهم

ونتقاسم تفاصيل الحياة معهم

ويؤلمنا الابتعاد عنهم

ويصعب علينا تصور الحياة حين تخلو منهم

=== 

والبعض نحبهم

ونتمنى أن نعيش حكاية جميله معهم

ونفتعل الصدف لكي نلتقي بهم

ونختلق الأسباب كي نراهم

ونعيش في الخيال أكثر من الواقع معهم

===

والبعض نحبهم

لكن بيننا وبين أنفسنا فقط

فنصمت برغم الم الصمت

فلا نجاهر بحبهم حتى لهم لان العوائق كثيرة

والعواقب مخيفه ومن الأفضل لنا ولهم أن تبقى

الأبواب بيننا وبينهم مغلقه..

===

والبعض نحبهم

فنملأ الأرض بحبهم ونحدث الدنيا عنهم

ونثرثر بهم في كل الأوقات

ونحتاج إلى وجودهم..كالماء ..والهواء

ونختنق في غيابهم أو الابتعاد عنهم

=== 

والبعض نحبهم

لأننا لا نجد سواهم

وحاجتنا إلى الحب تدفعنا نحوهم

فالأيام تمضي

والعمر ينقضي

والزمن لا يقف

ويرعبنا بأن نبقى بلا رفيق

=== 

والبعض نحبهم

لان مثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب

ولا نملك أمامهم سوى أن نحب

فنتعلم منهم أشياء جميله

ونرمم معهم أشياء كثيرة

ونعيد طلاء الحياة من جديد

ونسعى صادقين كي نمنحهم بعض السعادة

=== 

والبعض نحبهم

لكننا لا نجد صدى لهذا الحب في

قلوبهــم

فننهار و ننكسر

و نتخبط في حكايات فاشلة

فلا نكرههم

ولا ننساهم

ولا نحب سواهم

ونعود نبكيهم بعد كل محاوله فاشلة

=== 

.. والبعض نحبهم ..

.. ويبقى فقط أن يحبوننا..

.. مثلما نحبهم




منقول من بريدي الالكتروني ....

يبقى لنا الرجاء في أن يجمعنا الله وإياكم مع أحبائنا في جنات النعيم 

دمتم بأمان الله ...
لا تنسونا من دعواتكم


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (15 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​
> اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.. ​
> شكراً لك أختي الكريمة، نشيد جميل حقاً، فهو في مدح النبي الكريم عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم.. وصوت جميل أيضاً  ​
> أنا عن نفسي، أحب من أصوات المنشدين، صوت المنشد السوري (الشيخ منير العقلة)، من حيث كل من حلاوة الصوت، وجودة الأداء.. أعتقدك والأخوة من سوريا يعرفونه.. سأحاول رفع مقطع من أحد أناشيده في مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم..​
> ...


 


يا كافل الأيتام لمنير عقلة .... صوته حنون 

http://www.4shared.com/get/62318298/a2d70e3f/__online.html


وهذا رابط ىخر لإحدى خفلات منير عقلة - أبو أنس 

http://www.4shared.com/file/70370748/737e61/_____.html?s=1


الدال على الخير كفاعله 
شكراً أخي محمد 


:84:


----------



## Abo Fares (15 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> يا كافل الأيتام لمنير عقلة .... صوته حنون
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/get/62318298/a2d70e3f/__online.html
> 
> ...




أهلاً أختي إنسانة من تراب.. أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الروابط :30: بارك الله بك..​ 
ولكن أدعوكِ وأدعو الأخوة لسماع الملفات الثلاث وفق الروابط التالية  هي لنفس المنشد منير العقلة، ومن أحدث أناشيده.. أكيد حتعجبكم ان شاء الله..​ 
الملف الثالث خصيصاً إخواتنا من الجزائر، فهو باللهجة الجزائرية.. 

الأول: http://www.4shared.com/file/98684622/cca497ae/Track01.html 
الثاني: http://www.4shared.com/file/98685755/a4ff9998/_2__Track03.html 
الثالث: http://www.4shared.com/file/98686597/f775cc38/Track06.html​ 
لكم تحيــــــاتي.. 
:20:​


----------



## هادي المهندس (15 أبريل 2009)

*قصه حقيقيه اقشعر لها جسدي ..................*

السلام عليكم

اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء اليوم قرات قصه منقوله وهي حقيقيه لشاب فلسطيني مجاهد واثرت بي جدا جدا واحببت ان تقراوهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ...........................



هذه قصة حقيقية حدثت في فلسطين وبطل القصة شاب مجاهد عابد..
في إحدى الليالي الدامية كانت قوات الإحتلال تطارد شابا فلسطينيا وكانوا يطلقون النار عليه 

بقصد قتله، فحار هذا الشاب إلى أين يذهب، فطرق أحد الأبواب، ففتح الأب الباب ، فأخبره هذا 

الشاب بأنه ملاحق ، فقال الرجل: أدخل وإئتمن، فدخل الشاب ولكن بعد دقائق معدودة سمع طرقا

عنيفا على الباب وصوتا من الخارج يصيح "إفتح الباب وإلا بفجروا" فحار الأب أن يخبئ الشاب 

خوفا من أن يقتلوه، وكانت له إبنة صبية تأخذ حماما، فقال الرجل للشاب : أدخل الحمام ، فرفض 

الشاب بقوة الدخول وقال: سأخرج إليهم ، فدفعه الرجل إلى داخل الحمام وأغلق الباب، ومن ثم 

ذهب ليفتح الاباب للجنود، فدخل المحتلون وقاموا بتفتيش البيت بكل غرفه، ولما يئسوا من أن يجدوا


ضالتهم جروا ذيولهم وخرجوا خائبين، فخرج الشاب من الحمام وقد عجز لسانه عن الشكر والنطق 

إمتنانا لصنيع هذا الأب، وشكره بدموع عينيه التي فاضت عندما كان يقبل يد هذا الرجل وخرج.

وفي اليوم التالي جاء الشاب برفقة والديه طالبا يد هذه الفتاة، فكان جواب الأب أنه لا يريد أن 

يربط مصير إبنته برجل لمجرد الشكر وشعوره بالإمتنان، فكان جواب الشاب مذهلا حيث قال:


" والله يا عم، لقد رأيت في منامي إبنتك محاطة بنساء بالثياب البيض، وهي تأتي إلي مسرعة 

فوضعت يدي بيدها فخرج من بين أيدينا ورقة بيضاء مكتوب عليها ((الطيبون للطيبات)) "

فلما سمع الأب هذا الكلام دمعت عيناه وقال للشاب لبيك يا ولدي هذه إبنتي زوجا لك وكان مهرها ليرة ذهبية واحدة.


وها هما لغاية الآن يعيشون حياة جميلة ملؤها الحب عنوانها الإخلاص ورزقوا بمحمد وخولة.​


مع تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء اليوم قرات قصه منقوله وهي حقيقيه لشاب فلسطيني مجاهد واثرت بي جدا جدا واحببت ان تقراوهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ...........................
> 
> ...


 
قصة جميله ومؤثره ,,,,,,,,,,,, وتحض علي اخلاص العمل لله ,,,,,,,,,,, مشكور اخونا المهندس هادي المهندس :7:


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (15 أبريل 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تعليقات في اطار الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية
> 
> ...


 

:68::68:جامة جداااااااااااااااا.................الله يبارك لك:68::68::68::68::68::68:


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (15 أبريل 2009)

*منقول من بريدي*​ 


*كان هناك أب في ال 85 من عمره وابنه في ال 45 وكانا في غرفة المعيشة وإذ بغراب يطير من القرب من النافذة ويصيح​


​​*​


*فسأل الأب أبنه*


*الأب: ما هذا ؟​​*
​
*الابن: غراب​​*
​
*وبعد دقائق عاد الأب وسأل للمرة الثانية​​*
​
*الأب: ما هذا؟​​*

*الابن بإستغراب : انه غراب!! 


*

*ودقائق أخرى عاد الأب وسأل للمرة الثالثة


*
​
*الأب: ما هذا؟​​*

​
*الابن وقد ارتفع صوته: انه غراب غراب يا أبي !!!
​​*
*ودقائق أخرى عاد الأب وسأل للمرة الرابعة


*
​
*الأب: ما هذا؟​​*

*فلم يحتمل الابن هذا و أشتاط غضبا وارتفع صوته أكثر وقال: مالك تعيد علي نفس السؤال فقد قلت لك انه غراب هل هذا صعب عليك فهمه؟


*

*الله أكبر اتحملك 45 سنة وانت ما اتحملت منو 3 أسألة*

​
*عندئذ قام الأب وذهب لغرفته ثم عاد بعد دقائق ومعه بعض أوراق شبه ممزقة وقديمة من مذكراته اليومية ثم أعطاه لإينه وقال له أقرأها​​*
​
*بدأ الابن يقرأ : اليوم أكمل ابني 3 سنوات وها هو يمرح ويركض من هنا وهناك وإذ بغراب يصيح في الحديقة فسألني ابني ما هذا فقلت له انه غراب وعاد وسألني نفس السؤال ل 23 مرة وأنا أجبته ل 23 مرة فحضنته وقبلته وضحكنا معا حتى تعب فحملته وذهبنا فجلسنا ......​​*
​
*(وهذا من دواعي سعادة الأهل)​​*
​
*قال الله تعالى في القرآن الكريم : ​​*
​
*( وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاّ َتَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا إِمَّا يَبْلُغَن عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلا تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيمًا ّ وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَة وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا )​​*
​
*أبو هادي​​*​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (15 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء اليوم قرات قصه منقوله وهي حقيقيه لشاب فلسطيني مجاهد واثرت بي جدا جدا واحببت ان تقراوهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ...........................
> 
> ...


 

حسابات المجتمع المجاهد 

أسمى 
وأرقى 
وأعلى بكثير 

من قشور الحياة التي تعيشها مجتمعات اخرى 



الله يهنيهم ... يكفي انهم يعيشون لهدف نبيل في زمن يبحث فيه كثيرون عن مبرر لحياتهم ولا يجدون ...


----------



## نور الجزائرية (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لك اخي هادي على قصة الشاب الفلسطيني انها فعلا مؤثرة ...
اخي رزق حجاوي الكاريكاتير كان معبرا ....افتقدنا مشاركاتك و مواضيعك... 
اختي انسانة من تراب شكرا على النشيد جاري التحميل ...


----------



## نور الجزائرية (15 أبريل 2009)

*اتقوا الله في النساء و استوصوا بهن خيرا ...*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
يظل الرجل يهاجم المرأة و يبحث لها عن نقاط ضعفها و يسعد لكل ما ينصره عليها و تظل هي تحبه و تحتويه بحنانها و تقدم نفسها لاجل اسعاده و راحة باله و لا يأتي عليه يوما فيعترف انه من دونها لا شيء بل انه موت محتم ان غابت عنه سواء أكانت أما او أختا أو زوجة ....
اخي محي لقد اعجبك الملف الذي تضرب فيه المرأة امام اعين الرجل و قد زاد الكثيرين غبطة مثل كل المواضيع التي تقلل من اهمية المرأة و تبرز اخطائها ...
اليكم هده الاسرار عن المرأة و الرجل 
السر الأول
الرجل يحب ان يثبت نفسه بما ينتج،
أما المرأة فتحب ان تثبت نفسها بإعتمادها على الرجل و بإخراج عاطفتها.
قاعدة: الجزء يحن الى أصله (آدم أصله من التراب، وحواء جزء من آدم.
دراسة: عملت على500 امرأة في وظيفة مديرة بنك بأمريكا، وسئلوا: إذا اردتم إتخاذ قرار في عملكم منتستشيرون؟
النتيجة: 64% قالوا نستشير أزواجنا !؟
السر الثاني
الرجل يستخدم الجانب الأيسر من مخه، أما المرأة فتستخدم الجانب الأيمن من مخها.
معلومة: 
صفات الجانب الأيسر: الأرقام، التحليل، الترتيب، القرارات، التخطيط.
صفات الجانب الأيمن: العاطفة، الخيال، الأبعاد، الابداع، التناسق، الألحان، الذوق.
دراسة: تمت على أكثر من 50 امرأة و رجل في الكويت – كم تتكلم المرأة في اليوم ؟ وكم يتكلم الرجل في اليوم؟
المرأة= 18 الف كلمة - - - الرجل= 8 الاف كلمة.
( اش نسوي الله خلقنا كذا)
السر الثالث
الرجل ينظرالى الصورة بشكل كامل بينما المرأة تنظر الى تفاصيلها.
اي: أن المرأة تحب التفاصيل بينما الرجل تكفيه النظرة العامة.
معلومة: الرجل لايهمه ماذا يوجد داخل البيت بقدر ما يهمه أن يؤمن مستقبل البيت. 
السر الرابع
الرجل يحتاج الى وقت اكثر حتى يجمع عواطفه ثم يخرجها.( لكن مشكلة المرأة أنها عجولة)
معلومة: 
العاطفة في الجانب الأيمن من المخ وهو الجانب الذي تستخدمه المرأة أكثر من الرجل.
الرجل يعبر عن عواطفه بالعمل، أما المرأة فتعبر عن عاطفتها بالكلام.
( ويتوقع الرجل أن المرأة تكتفي بالعمل وذلك سيعوضها عن الكلام )
السرالخامس
الرجل مهيأ للتفكير في حل المشاكل بينما المرأة مهيأة للقيام بالأعمال.
معلومة:
العلاقة بين المرأة والرجل ليست علاقة تفاضل وانما علاقة تكامل.
الزوج يجب عليه أن يفرق بين كلام الزوجة: هل هو مشكلة تريد لها حل،
أم إخبار فقط وتحتاج الى من يستمع لها.
( وهذا شيء لازم يفهمه الرجل )
السر السادس
إن الاختلاف الجسدي والعضوي بين الرجل والمرأة له تأثير نفسي على الطرفين.
أسباب التأثيرات عند المرأة: أوقات معينة من الشهر, الحمل , والولادة.
أسباب التأثيرات عندالرجل: العمل والكدح وتأثيرها على البيت.


اخي محي الموضوع الذي قدمته كان مركبا اي مجرد تمثيل لكن لي ان اهديك موضوعا اظرف لكنه حقيقي ...في المرفقات 
اتمنى ان ينال اعجابك و اعجاب كل الاخوة ....


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (16 أبريل 2009)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*



المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> *منقول من بريدي*​
> 
> 
> *كان هناك أب في ال 85 من عمره وابنه في ال 45 وكانا في غرفة المعيشة وإذ بغراب يطير من القرب من النافذة ويصيح​
> ...



الله المستعان
اللهم استعملنا ولا تستبدلنا
اللهم ارزقنا بر الوالدين


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أبريل 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> يظل الرجل يهاجم المرأة و يبحث لها عن نقاط ضعفها و يسعد لكل ما ينصره عليها و تظل هي تحبه و تحتويه بحنانها و تقدم نفسها لاجل اسعاده و راحة باله و لا يأتي عليه يوما فيعترف انه من دونها لا شيء بل انه موت محتم ان غابت عنه سواء أكانت أما او أختا أو زوجة ....
> _اخي محي لقد اعجبك الملف الذي تضرب فيه المرأة امام اعين الرجل و قد زاد الكثيرين غبطة مثل كل المواضيع التي تقلل من اهمية المرأة و تبرز اخطائها ..._
> _اليكم هده الاسرار عن المرأة و الرجل_ ​السر الأول
> ...


 

_وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته - اهلا يا اخت نور _

_مين قال ان الموضوع عاجبني - ان تضرب المرأه امام اعين الرجل - وزي ما حضرتك قلتي ان الموضوع مركب يعني تمثيل في تمثيل - وانا ارفقت الملف علي سبيل السخريه من فعل هؤلاء الرجال لان كل راجل فيهم بيستعرض قوته علي زوجة الرجل الذي ضرب زوجته ولم يستطيع ان يضرب من ضربها - يعني رجال علي ماتفرج او رجال من ورق - وانا ذكرت هذا في ردي علي الاخ مصطفي _

_ومش معني ان انا اضفت مشاركه علي سبيل الدعابه او المرح ان اكون متفق مع ماجاء فيها - واحنا كمصريين اكتر ناس نسخر من أزماتنا ومشاكلنا - انا عندي نكت سياسيه علي كل مشاكلنا العربيه والمصريه ولكن لا استطيع ارفاقها نظرا لعدم موافقتها مع توجهات المنتدي ( والاخ ابو الحلول جاهز للحذف بسرعه اكبر من سرعة الضؤ :7:)_

_وبالنسبه للملف اللي حضرتك ارفقتيه - اعجبني طبعا - رغم تواضع موقف المرأه بهذا الملف حيث انها تضرب مدربها - حدثت عندنا في مصرحادثة مروعه حيث قامت احدي الزوجات بذبح زوجها وقطعته اربأ ووضعته في اكياس بلاستك - وتم استخدام هذا التصرف كمادة للسخريه لدرجة ان كانت تظهر نكت في اكبر الصحف المصريه عن هذا التصرف ومنها مثلا ان واحد راح يتقدم لواحده علشان يتجوزها فاختلفوا علي الاكياس البلاستك - مين اللي المفروض يجيبها العريس ام العروسه :7: فهل هذه النكته تعني ان هناك اي شخص موافق ان زوجه تدبح زوجها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا_


_يا اخت نور اعتقد انك فهمتي الموضوع بصورة غير صحيحه - ويمكن ده ناتج من الاختلاف بين ثقافات الشعوب العربيه - لان الفجوة بيننا تزداد اتساعا مع مرور الزمن للاسف _


_وانا اقدم اعتذاري لكي ولكل الاخوات اللاتي فهمن الموضوع بصورة غير التي كنت اقصدها - لان انا لم يخطر ببالي ان يفهم هكذا وارجو حذف الملف والمشاركة من الاخوة المشرفين منعا لغضبك وغضب الاخوات الفاضلات _


_وشكراً_


_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد_


----------



## Abo Fares (16 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته - اهلا يا اخت نور
> 
> مين قال ان الموضوع عاجبني - ان تضرب المرأه امام اعين الرجل - وزي ما حضرتك قلتي ان الموضوع مركب يعني تمثيل في تمثيل - وانا ارفقت الملف علي سبيل السخريه من فعل هؤلاء الرجال لان كل راجل فيهم بيستعرض قوته علي زوجة الرجل الذي ضرب زوجته ولم يستطيع ان يضرب من ضربها - يعني رجال علي ماتفرج او رجال من ورق - وانا ذكرت هذا في ردي علي الاخ مصطفي
> 
> ...


 
تحت أمرك يا بيه :56:

حول الموضوع نفسه.. أوافق المهندس محيي تماماً، حيث أن الفرق بين الحضارات يزداد يوماً بعد آخر، وتزداد الفجوة بين الشعوب العربية... وهذا ما رأيناه جلياً في خلاف حصل منذ يومين في موضوع إعادة إعمار مساجد غزة.. حيث أن كلا طرفي الخلاف من خيرة الأعضاء في الملتقى، ولكن الفرق في اللهجات ربما وفي طريقة الحديث جعلت خلافاً كبيراً يحدث من لا شيء.. 

ربما الشعب المصري، أو الشعب السوري، أو الشعب العراقي يحب المزاح والضحك أكثر من غيره من الشعوب العربية.. لذا قد يثير الأخ المصري مثلاً موضوعاً كوميدياً يتفاجأ من خلاله بنظرات عابسة من الأخ المغربي أو أو أو... 

شكراً أختي نورة على المشاركة اللطيفة.. وأشكرك على الرسالة التي قمتِ بتوصيلها من خلال الملف المرفق هههههه ، لا أعلم حقيقةً إن كانت الرسالة هي للأخ محيي فقط أم لجميعنا نحن الشباب، ولكنها رسالة تركت أثرها :57:
:68:

لكم جميعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أبريل 2009)

شوفتي يا اخت نور انا ليسه ماخلصتش المشاركه بتاعتي - كنت باعدل فيها - لقيت ابو الحلول نط بسرعته المعهوده ( التي اكبر من سرعة الضؤ بكتييير ) حتي تلاقي مشاركتي المعدله مختلفه عن المقتبسه في مشاركة ابو الحلول - بقيمة الفرق بين سرعته وسرعة الضؤ :7:ههههههههههه- وبيقوللي تحت امرك يابيه وكانه كان بيكتب المشاركه معايا وانا طلبت في التعديل حذف الملف سبب المشكله


----------



## Abo Fares (16 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> شوفتي يا اخت نور انا ليسه ماخلصتش المشاركه بتاعتي - كنت باعدل فيها - لقيت ابو الحلول نط بسرعته المعهوده ( التي اكبر من سرعة الضؤ بكتييير ) حتي تلاقي مشاركتي المعدله مختلفه عن المقتبسه في مشاركة ابو الحلول - بقيمة الفرق بين سرعته وسرعة الضؤ :7:ههههههههههه- وبيقوللي تحت امرك يابيه وكانه كان بيكتب المشاركه معايا وانا طلبت في التعديل حذف الملف سبب المشكله


 
ههههههه ، اهلاً م. محيي... لك وين راحت مشاركتك؟؟ أنا شايف صارت نص مشاركة بس :68:

على كل حال، والأخت نورة كمان عم تمزح أكيد، هي بتعرف أكيد إنو ملفك كان لمجرد المزاح...... نسيت المقلب يلي ساوته الأخت نورة فينا لحنا الكل آخر رمضان الماضي؟؟ وقتها نزعت مسانا لحنا الكل، وبالأخير طلع مقلب هههه

لكم جميعاً تحيــــاتي..

:56:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ههههههه ، اهلاً م. محيي... لك وين راحت مشاركتك؟؟ أنا شايف صارت نص مشاركة بس :68:​
> على كل حال، والأخت نورة كمان عم تمزح أكيد، هي بتعرف أكيد إنو ملفك كان لمجرد المزاح...... نسيت المقلب يلي ساوته الأخت نورة فينا لحنا الكل آخر رمضان الماضي؟؟ وقتها نزعت مسانا لحنا الكل، وبالأخير طلع مقلب هههه​
> لكم جميعاً تحيــــاتي..​
> 
> :56:​


 
ما انت اقتبستها وانا شغال فيها ليسه هههههههههههههه -بس اتظبطت الحمد لله - 

ومقلب الاخت نور مايتنسيش - انا اول ماقرأت مشاركتها افتكرته علطول يا اخ ابو الحلول - وخاصة انها عملته وكان الموضوع القديم ليسه مقفول واحنا ما صدقنا انا ربنا كرمنا وفتحنا واحد جديد - واذا هي بتعمل مقلب علشان تقفل الجديد كمان :3:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أبريل 2009)

معادلة العمل 
مدير ذكي + موظف ذكي = أرباح
مدير ذكي + موظف غبي = إنتاج
مدير غبي + موظف ذكي = دعاية وإعلان
مدير غبي + موظف غبي = أوفرتايم​



معادلة الرومانسية 

رجل ذكي + إمرأة ذكية = حب
رجل ذكي + إمرأة غبية = عاطفة
رجل غبي + إمرأة ذكية = زواج
رجل غبي + إمرأة غبية = كارثة​



معادلة التسوق 

الرجل يدفع 20 ريال لشراء شيء يلزمه ثمنه 10 ريال
المرأة تدفع 10 ريال لشراء شيء لا يلزمها ثمنه 20 ريال​



معادلات وإحصائيات عامة 

المرأة تقلق من المستقبل حتى تجد زوجاًً لها
الرجل لا يقلق من المستقبل حتى يجد زوجة له
الرجل الناجح هو من يستطيع أن يكسب أموالاً أكثر من التي تحتاج زوجته للإنفاق
المرأة الناجحة هي من تستطيع إيجاد هذا الرجل​



السعـــادة 

لكي تكوني ناجحة مع الرجل يجب أن تفهميه كثيراً وتحبيه قليلاً
لكي تكون ناجح مع المرأة يجب أن تحبها كثيراً ولا تحاول أن تفهمها



طول الحياة 

الرجل المتزوج أطول عمراً من الرجل الغير متزوج ولكن المتزوج يتمنى الموت أكثر

فرصة التغيير 

المرأة تتزوج الرجل وتتمنى أن يتغير بعد الزواج ، ولكنه لا يتغير
الرجل يتزوج المرأة ويتمنى ألا تتغير بعد الزواج ، ولكنها للأسف تتغير

أسلوب الحوار 

المرأة لها الكلمة الأخيرة في اي مناقشة
أي كلمة يقولها الرجل بعدها تعتبر بداية للمناقشة في موضوع جديد ولكن الأول نتيجته قد حسمت!

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مع الاعتذار للاخت نور وجميع الاخوات - مش هانقدر نبطل :7:​


----------



## anass81 (16 أبريل 2009)

ayman قال:


> هو اليوم الخميس؟
> اذن اليكم هذه الصورة المخالفة ...احذف يا أخي المشرف



انت بتؤمر:56:
هالمرة انا يللي رح احذف:5: ,علشان اخوانا من مصر ما يزعلوش,وخاصة اخي الحبيب الصعيدي محي الدين:7:

صورة مخالفة لقوانين الموضوع :70:

أنس


----------



## Ayman (16 أبريل 2009)

Ayman قال:


> ابتسم انت في ...
> 
> الكويت :59:
> 
> ...




يتبع...
ابتسم انت في 

السعودية


----------



## Ayman (16 أبريل 2009)

*الانتقام..............*

اهلا اخي انس..
كنوع من الانتقام لحذف مشاركتي ...:56:

ابتسم انت في..
سوريا










اين الفنانون السوريون؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> انت بتؤمر:56:
> هالمرة انا يللي رح احذف:5: ,علشان اخوانا من مصر ما يزعلوش,وخاصة اخي الحبيب الصعيدي محي الدين:7:
> 
> صورة مخالفة لقوانين الموضوع :70:
> ...


 
ماشاء الله علي الاخوة المشرفين - سرعه رهيبه في الحذف :7: - طب انتظر دقيقه لحد ما نشوفها وبعدين احذفها ههههههههههههههه

وتبقي دي رياضه جديده اتم ابتكارها في قسم الهندسه المدنيه رياضة التحذيف علي وزن رياضة التجديف ههههههههه

احذف يا اخ انس ولا يهمك وركز معايا شويه علشان ها اجهزلك شوية مشاركات محتاجه للحذف ههههههههههههه ونشوف مين اللي ها يسبق انت ولا الاخ ابو الحلول


----------



## Abo Fares (16 أبريل 2009)

ayman قال:


> اين الفنانون السوريون؟


 
الفنانون السوريون في اللوحة هم (أبو عنتر = ناجي جبر ، وقد توفي منذ عشرة أيام) + (دريد لحام = غوار الطوشة)  ​


----------



## Abo Fares (16 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> انت بتؤمر:56:
> هالمرة انا يللي رح احذف:5: ,علشان اخوانا من مصر ما يزعلوش,وخاصة اخي الحبيب الصعيدي محي الدين:7:
> 
> صورة مخالفة لقوانين الموضوع :70:
> ...


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> ماشاء الله علي الاخوة المشرفين - سرعه رهيبه في الحذف :7: - طب انتظر دقيقه لحد ما نشوفها وبعدين احذفها ههههههههههههههه
> 
> وتبقي دي رياضه جديده اتم ابتكارها في قسم الهندسه المدنيه رياضة التحذيف علي وزن رياضة التجديف ههههههههه
> 
> احذف يا اخ انس ولا يهمك وركز معايا شويه علشان ها اجهزلك شوية مشاركات محتاجه للحذف ههههههههههههه ونشوف مين اللي ها يسبق انت ولا الاخ ابو الحلول


 
شو أنس بيك؟؟ على الأقل توصى المشرف التاني وأرسل الصورة على الخاص ههههههه
:68::68::68:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شو أنس بيك؟؟ على الأقل توصى المشرف التاني وأرسل الصورة على الخاص ههههههه
> 
> :68::68::68:​


 
مش المفروض كان ده يحصل يا ابو الحلول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :7: هههههههه :7: آدي عيب السرعه في الحذف !!!!!!!!!!!!:7:


----------



## Abo Fares (16 أبريل 2009)

*Caution... They Walk Among Us!*

Caution... They Walk Among Us! ​

Worst Use Of Lifelines Ever 








NEW YORK - Idaho resident Kathy Evans brought humiliation to her friends and family Tuesday when she set a new standard for stupidity with her appearance on the popular TV show, 'Who Wants To Be A Millionaire. ' 

It seems that Evans, a 32-year-old wife and mother of two, got stuck on the first question, and proceeded to make what fans of the show are dubbing 'the absolute worst use of lifelines ever.' 
After being introduced to the show's host Meredith Vieira, Evans assured her that she was ready to play, whereupon she was posed with an extremely easy $100 question. The question was: 'Which of the following is the largest?' 

A) A Peanut 
B) An Elephant 
C) The Moon 
D) Hey, who you calling large? 

Immediately Mrs. Evans was struck with an all consuming panic as she realized that this was a question to which she did not readily know the answer. 
'Hmm, oh boy, that's a toughie,' said Evans, as Vieira did her level best to hide her disbelief and disgust. 'I mean, I'm sure I've heard of some of these things before, but I have no idea how large they would be.' 
Evans made the decision to use the first of her three lifelines, the 50/50. Answers A and D were removed, leaving her to decide which was bigger, an elephant or the moon. However, faced with an incredibly easy question, Evans still remained unsure. 
'Oh! It removed the two I was leaning towards!' exclaimed Evans. 'Darn. I think I better phone a friend.' 
Using the second of her two lifelines on the first question, Mrs. Evans asked to be connected with her friend Betsy, who is an office assistant. 
'Hi Betsy! How are you? This is Kathy! I'm on TV!' said Evans, wasting the first seven seconds of her call. 'Ok, I got an important question. Which of the following is the largest? B, an elephant, or C, the moon. 15 seconds hun.' 
Betsy quickly replied that the answer was C, the moon. Evans proceeded to argue with her friend for the remaining ten seconds. 
'Come on Betsy, are you sure?' said Evans. 'How sure are you? Duh, that can't be it.' 
To everyone's astonishment, the moronic Evans declined to take her friend's advice and pick 'The Moon.' 
'I just don't know if I can trust Betsy. She's not all that bright. So I think I'd like to ask the audience,' said Evans. 
Asked to vote on the correct answer, the audience returned 98% in favor of answer C, 'The Moon.' Having used up all her lifelines, Evans then made the dumbest choice of her life. 
'Wow, seems like everybody is against what I'm thinking,' said the too-stupid-to- live Evans. 'But you know, sometimes you just got to go with your gut. So, let's see. For which is larger, an elephant or the moon, I'm going to have to go with B, an elephant. Final answer.' 
Evans sat before the dumbfounded audience, the only one waiting with bated breath, and was told that she was wrong, and that the answer was in fact, C, 'The Moon.' 
Caution...they walk among us! 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -

This one is actually better! (No comments needed!) 













Caution... They Walk Among Us! 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------- 
Some guy bought a new fridge for his house. To get rid of his old fridge, he put it in his front yard and hung a sign on it saying: 'Free to good home. You want it, you take it.' For three days the fridge sat there without even one person looking twice at it. He eventually decided that people were too un-trusting of this deal. 
It looked too good to be true, so he changed the sign to read: 'Fridge for sale $50.' 

The next day someone stole it! 

***They walk amongst us!*** 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --


*One day I was walking down the beach with some friends when someone shouted....' Look at that dead bird!' Someone looked up at the sky and said...'where? ' 

***They walk among us!!*** 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --

While looking at a house, my brother asked the estate agent which direction was north because, he explained, he didn't want the sun waking him up every morning. She asked, 'Does the sun rise in the north?' When my brother explained that the sun rises in the east, and has for sometime, she shook her head and said, 'Oh, I don't keep up with that stuff' 

***They Walk Among Us!!*** 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ------

My colleague and I were eating our lunch in our cafeteria, when we overheard one of the administrative assistants talking about the sunburn she got on her weekend drive to the beach. She drove down in a convertible, but 'didn't think she'd get sunburned because the car was moving'.

***They Walk Among Us!!!!*** 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----


My sister has a lifesaving tool in her car it's designed to cut through a seat belt if she gets trapped She keeps it in the trunk.

***They Walk Among Us!!!!!*** 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -------

I was hanging out with a friend when we saw a woman with a nose ring attached to an earring by a chain. My friend said, 'Wouldn't the chain rip out every time she turned her head?' I had to explain that a person's nose and ear remain the same distance apart no matter which way the head is turned...

***They Walk Among Us!!!!!!! *** 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ----

I couldn't find my luggage at the airport baggage area. So I went to the lost luggage office and told the woman there that my bags never showed up. She smiled and told me not to worry because she was a trained professional and I was in good hands. 'Now,' she asked me, 'Has your plane arrived yet?'... 
(I work with professionals like this.) 

***They Walk Among Us!!!!!!!!** * 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ----

While working at a pizza parlour I observed a man ordering a small pizza to go. He appeared to be alone and the cook asked him if he would like it cut into 4 pieces or 6. He thought about it for some time before responding. 'Just cut it into 4 pieces; I don't think I'm hungry enough to eat 6 pieces.

***Yep, They Walk Among Us, too.!!!!!!!! 

Sadly, not only do they walk among us, they alsoreproduce!!!! 





​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (16 أبريل 2009)

*المسامح كريم*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> شوفتي يا اخت نور انا ليسه ماخلصتش المشاركه بتاعتي - كنت باعدل فيها - لقيت ابو الحلول نط بسرعته المعهوده ( التي اكبر من سرعة الضؤ بكتييير ) حتي تلاقي مشاركتي المعدله مختلفه عن المقتبسه في مشاركة ابو الحلول - بقيمة الفرق بين سرعته وسرعة الضؤ :7:ههههههههههه- وبيقوللي تحت امرك يابيه وكانه كان بيكتب المشاركه معايا وانا طلبت في التعديل حذف الملف سبب المشكله


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اهلا اخي محي ....لا لا لا لا تزعل لاني اصلا ما زعلت من موضوعك فقط اردت التعليق على فرحة الاخوة الاعضاء كل ما كان هناك موضوع يسخر من المرأة او يقلل من قيمتها كذالك الموضوع الذي كتبه احد الاخوة أزواج للبيع الكل كان سعيدا بأخطاء تلك المرأة و هي تحاول اختيار الزوج الاحسن ....الموضوع بواقعه مر جدا ( ليس المكان مناسبا لمناقشته ) دوما حاولت ان ارد بمواضيع تبين حب المراة للرجل اباها, اخاها, زوجها,...أو غيره لكن دوما النت يخذلني و ضيق الوقت الذي اجلس فيه على الكمبيوتر فتذهب علي المشاركة و أجد مواضيع جديدة قد كتبت ...
لا داعي لحذف الملف نريد ان نحتفظ للاخ محي بمشاركات متنوعة ....اليس هدا الموضوع في مجمله للنكتة و الترفيه لاخر الاسبوع ....لكن على راي بعض الاخوة اصبحنا ندخله على غير موعد سواء بنهاية الاسبوع او بوسطه و هدا يدل على الاحترام الذي نكنه لبعضنا البعض و الحب الذي يجمعنا في الله على هذا الملتقى...فنتسارع الى قراءة ردود اخوتنا و اخواتنا عليه .
اخي محي آسفة ان كنت اقلقتك للحظات بردي الذي كان بحسن نية ...
اخي ابو الحلول لا شيء يفرق بين امتنا غير ابتعادنا عن ديننا و تعاليمه اما الثقافة فتبقى تختلف من بلد لاخر لتشد رباطنا لان الاساس و هو اهم جزء في البناء عربي مسلم ....اليس كذالك


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اتعلمين عزيزتي نور 

سيظل دائماً هذه الجسر الممدود بين الرجال وشقائهم النساء وسيبقى السجال مستمراً مادامت الحياة مستمرة ، فهو ملح الحياة ، وبه تكتسب الحياة نكتها ...

و روح النكتة تتدخل في حياتنا الاجتماعية، ونشهد معها نوعاً من المبالغة دون شك- اعتدنا على ذلك - فهذا شائع في تداول النكتة، ومعظم الناس يقدرون تماماً أن الأمر لا يتعدى ابتسامة ... لتحررهم من ضغوط الحياة وهمومها .

هذا أحد تفاصيل هذه الحياة ....


----------



## إسلام علي (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
سالخير
طالما المهندس أني بيمسح بقى يبقى بلاش نتقل الليلة :d


----------



## إسلام علي (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشاركتي الليلة في الموضوع سأستمدها من الخطأ الكتابي في مشاركة المهندسة إنسانة من تراب


إنسانة من تراب قال:


> سيظل دائماً هذه الجسر الممدود بين الرجال و





إنسانة من تراب قال:


> شقائهم النساء



:68: هي أرادت شقائقهم 
ولكن حصل ما كان :10:


----------



## anass81 (16 أبريل 2009)

bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سالخير
> طالما المهندس أني بيمسح بقى يبقى بلاش نتقل الليلة :d


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا شايف انو مو بس الاخت انسانة من تراب عم تخربط , كمان اخونا بشر عم يشارك بالخربطة

مين هاد المهندس أني:10:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ايكوسان (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم كيفكم يا جماعة ..
أنا مشتاقلكم خيرات الله ..يس والله ما عم أدخل عالنت أبدا لأنو متل ما بتعرفو طالب الهنسة المدنية وبالسنةالتالتة :11:"آه آه" عندو وقت كتيير لممارسة هواياتو :63:وخصوصي اذا كان هالطالب شاطر كتيير ومانو حامل مواااد بنوب(متلي طبعا )(صلوا عالنبي )..
ياجماعة أنا بحاجة دعاؤكم
أماااااااااااانة تدعولي أمااانة تدعولي أترفع وأخلص من هالسنة (والله الدعاء بظهر الغيب كتير الو ثواب وخصوصي لأخوكم الغلبان والتعبان:55
والله يوفق كل اللي عم يدرسو متلي (تحية للأخ أنس وموفق بالماجستيير.)

حبيت مر وتقل دم عليكم لا تواخذونا وادعولنا

أخوكم المحب


----------



## إسلام علي (17 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا شايف انو مو بس الاخت انسانة من تراب عم تخربط , كمان اخونا بشر عم يشارك بالخربطة
> 
> مين هاد المهندس أني:10:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ههههههههههههه  من حفر حفرة لأخيه وقع فيها :10:
في الحقيقة "سالخير" ليست بخطأ
بل هي من باب  Have a Good Weekend 
وهي تقال بالمصري الدارج هكذا

لكن " أني " قصدت بها "أنس" :86:


----------



## anass81 (17 أبريل 2009)

ايكوسان قال:


> السلام عليكم كيفكم يا جماعة ..
> أنا مشتاقلكم خيرات الله ..يس والله ما عم أدخل عالنت أبدا لأنو متل ما بتعرفو طالب الهنسة المدنية وبالسنةالتالتة :11:"آه آه" عندو وقت كتيير لممارسة هواياتو :63:وخصوصي اذا كان هالطالب شاطر كتيير ومانو حامل مواااد بنوب(متلي طبعا )(صلوا عالنبي )..
> ياجماعة أنا بحاجة دعاؤكم
> أماااااااااااانة تدعولي أمااانة تدعولي أترفع وأخلص من هالسنة (والله الدعاء بظهر الغيب كتير الو ثواب وخصوصي لأخوكم الغلبان والتعبان:55
> ...



السلام عليكم

يا زلمة وينك مو مبين , بعرف انو مكبوس بالدراسة :3:ان شاء الله بتدرس منيح للفحص :85:وبتتيسر امورك وبترفع كل موادك , شد همتك:75: بدنا معدل هه:20:

لا تنساني من دعائك


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (17 أبريل 2009)




----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 أبريل 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> اهلا اخي محي ....لا لا لا لا تزعل لاني اصلا ما زعلت من موضوعك فقط اردت التعليق على _فرحة _الاخوة الاعضاء كل ما كان هناك موضوع يسخر من المرأة او يقلل من قيمتها كذالك الموضوع الذي كتبه احد الاخوة أزواج للبيع الكل كان سعيدا بأخطاء تلك المرأة و هي تحاول اختيار الزوج الاحسن ....الموضوع بواقعه مر جدا ( ليس المكان مناسبا لمناقشته ) دوما حاولت ان ارد بمواضيع تبين حب المراة للرجل اباها, اخاها, زوجها,...أو غيره لكن دوما النت يخذلني و ضيق الوقت الذي اجلس فيه على الكمبيوتر فتذهب علي المشاركة و أجد مواضيع جديدة قد كتبت ...
> لا داعي لحذف الملف نريد ان نحتفظ للاخ محي بمشاركات متنوعة ....اليس هدا الموضوع في مجمله للنكتة و الترفيه لاخر الاسبوع ....لكن على راي بعض الاخوة اصبحنا ندخله على غير موعد سواء بنهاية الاسبوع او بوسطه و هدا يدل على الاحترام الذي نكنه لبعضنا البعض و الحب الذي يجمعنا في الله على هذا الملتقى...فنتسارع الى قراءة ردود اخوتنا و اخواتنا عليه .
> _اخي محي آسفة ان كنت اقلقتك للحظات بردي الذي كان بحسن نية_ ...
> اخي ابو الحلول لا شيء يفرق بين امتنا غير ابتعادنا عن ديننا و تعاليمه اما الثقافة فتبقى تختلف من بلد لاخر لتشد رباطنا لان الاساس و هو اهم جزء في البناء عربي مسلم ....اليس كذالك


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,,,,, اهلا يا اخت نور 

مافيش داعي للاسف يا اخت نور مافيش زعل ولا حاجه وربنا ما يجيب زعل ابدا - ومااعتقدش ان في حد بيفرح في وجود موضوع يسخر من المرأة ويقلل من قيمتها - الموضوع فقط ابتسامة ساخره مرتبطة بما يحدث في الواقع من مشاحنات بين الرجل والمرأه - وكما ذكر الاخ الكبير المهندس حسان في اننا لا نمزح الا مع من نحب 

ويكفي المرأه تشريفاً وتكريماً انها الام - ولو لم يكون لعلاقة المرأه بالرجل اي نفع سوي انها أم فان هذا النفع يغفر اي ضرر آخر قد يصدر من اي علاقه اخري كاخت او زوجه او ابنه  
- لان علاقة الامومه علاقه اساسيه في الحياه - لانك لا تجدي مخلوق او بني آدم ليس له أم- انما ممكن تجدي من ليس له اخت او من ليس له زوجه او من ليس له ابنه 

وفي النهايه لا يصح الا الصحيح ومهما ضحكنا وهزرنا في تلك المواقف فهذا لا يقلل ابدا من قيمة المرأه او احترامنا لها - لان الكلام بيكون بصفه عامه ولا يتطرق الي شخص بعينه او امراه بعينها - لان الحياه مليئه بكل النماذج 

واعتقد مشاركة الاخت انسانه من تراب تصب في نفس الاتجاه

وتقبلي تحياتي 


_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (17 أبريل 2009)

bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشاركتي الليلة في الموضوع سأستمدها من الخطأ الكتابي في مشاركة المهندسة إنسانة من تراب
> 
> :68: هي أرادت شقائقهم
> ولكن حصل ما كان :10:


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته:



يا نهار ابيض على قولة أخواننا المصريين 

يارب تكون كل أيامكن ملونة بالفرح والسرور والسعادة ...


أهلا أخي بشر 


أسأل الله ألا يجعلنا كنساء سبب بشقاء أي رجل ، بالعكس والله نتمنى ان نترك الأثر الطيب في حياة كل من يحيطون بنا كأشقاء وليس كسبب شقاء :61: خطأ مطبعي .... 

والله شكلها امتحاناتي مأثرة :81: ، الله يستر ..... خربطنا نبلش ..




> انا شايف انو مو بس الاخت انسانة من تراب عم تخربط , كمان اخونا بشر عم يشارك بالخربطة
> 
> مين هاد المهندس أني:10:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
موفق أخي أنس بدراستك .... 

أخي أيكوسان .. كمان موفق الله ييسر أمورنا وأموركم ... لا تذكرني بأيام الدراسة بالجامعة ، الحمد لله خلصنا على خير ... أيام حلوة بس صعبة .. موفق 







> واعتقد مشاركة الاخت انسانه من تراب تصب في نفس الاتجاه


 

تمام أخي محي .... :28:


----------



## Abo Fares (17 أبريل 2009)

ايكوسان قال:


> أماااااااااااانة تدعولي أمااانة تدعولي أترفع وأخلص من هالسنة (والله الدعاء بظهر الغيب كتير الو ثواب وخصوصي لأخوكم الغلبان والتعبان:55


بالتوفيق دائماً اخي إيكوسان.... أوعى هه، السنة التالتة هي مقبرة الكلية :67:




إنسانة من تراب قال:


> والله شكلها امتحاناتي مأثرة :81: ، الله يستر ..... خربطنا نبلش ..


بالتوفيق ان شاء الله أختي إنسانة من تراب.. شدي الهمة  





anass81 قال:


> لا تنساني من دعائك


باعتبارها مشاركة دعاء.. دعاء عالبيعة لأنس بيك ، لا تقول نسيناك هههه :68: ، قلت الشهر الخامس التسليم، بالتوفيق ان شاء الله :12:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 أبريل 2009)

> أماااااااااااانة تدعولي أمااانة تدعولي أترفع وأخلص من هالسنة (والله الدعاء بظهر الغيب كتير الو ثواب وخصوصي لأخوكم الغلبان والتعبان:55
> والله يوفق كل اللي عم يدرسو متلي (تحية للأخ أنس وموفق بالماجستيير.)


 نسال الله عز وجل ان ييسر لك امرك ويوفقك ويرزقك التوفيق والنجاح والسداد ان شاء الله لك ولكل طالب علم مسلم في كل بقاع الارض ونخص بالذكر اخونا الدكتور انس ربنا يوفقه في دراسته وكذلك الاخت انسانه من تراب


----------



## anass81 (17 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> باعتبارها مشاركة دعاء.. دعاء عالبيعة لأنس بيك ، لا تقول نسيناك هههه :68: ، قلت الشهر الخامس التسليم، بالتوفيق ان شاء الله :12:​


جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو الحلول, انا بالفعل بحاجة للدعاء الكثير ,وان شاء الله التسليم بشهر ايار



mohy_y2003 قال:


> نسال الله عز وجل ان ييسر لك امرك ويوفقك ويرزقك التوفيق والنجاح والسداد ان شاء الله لك ولكل طالب علم مسلم في كل بقاع الارض ونخص بالذكر اخونا الدكتور انس ربنا يوفقه في دراسته وكذلك الاخت انسانه من تراب



بارك الله فيك استاذي محي الدين , بس انا مش عارف حاجة الدكتور دي جبتها منين:31: انا لساتني ماجستير , والطريق طويل للدكتوراة

ربنا يقدم يللي فيه الخير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو الحلول, انا بالفعل بحاجة للدعاء الكثير ,وان شاء الله التسليم بشهر ايار
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

باعتبار ما سيكون ان شاء الله - اصل انا باحب اجيب من الآخــــــــــــــــر :20:ههههههههه


----------



## anass81 (17 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> باعتبار ما سيكون ان شاء الله - اصل انا باحب اجيب من الآخــــــــــــــــر :20:ههههههههه



ان شاء الله 

جزاك الله خيرا,عاوزين دعواتك يا عم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> ان شاء الله
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا,عاوزين دعواتك يا عم


 
ربنا يعلم ياعم - وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله ويثبتك وينصرك ان شاء الله - وماتنساش انا وانت نعتبر صعايدة المنتدي هنا - انا صعيدي مصري وانت صعيدي سوري يعني مالناش الا بعض هههههههههههه :67:

وطبعا الجمله اللي فاتت دي ممكن تكون ضد توجهات المنتدي - يلا ورينا همتك واحذف - مش قلتلك ركز معايا شويه اليومين الجايين ههههههههههههه


----------



## ايكوسان (17 أبريل 2009)

اهلين بالشباب الغالين م محيي وم أنس وم محمد (يا عمي أنا مدعوم من من المشرفين محدا بيطلعلو معي:78
والشكر للأخت العزيزة انسانة من تراب ..والله يجزيكم الخير عالدعوات الحلوة :13:.بس لا تقطعوها ..


إنسانة من تراب قال:


> أيام حلوة بس صعبة ..


ايه والله عم عيش أصعب وأحلى أيام حياتي (معادلة صعبة:86
والله ياأخ أنس مكبوس كبسة ..الله لا يدوقكم :80:


> أوعى هه، السنة التالتة هي مقبرة الكلية


بعرف والله بعرف وخصوصي انو دفعتنا هي أول دفعة نجاحها عالستين والدكاترة الله يطولنا بعمرن ما عم يستوعبو الموضوع بنوب:61الشكوى لغير الله ....:4 عم يتعلومو فينا لهيك دفعتنا وكل اللي معنا مظللللللللومين :80: ...بس الله ببلي وبعين ..شو بدنا نسوي
..لهيك لازم ماتنسوني بنوب من الدعاء.. 
بعرف بعرف اني صرعتكم بحالي
... لحتى أترفع بحل عنكم


----------



## anass81 (17 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ربنا يعلم ياعم - وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله ويثبتك وينصرك ان شاء الله - وماتنساش انا وانت نعتبر صعايدة المنتدي هنا - انا صعيدي مصري وانت صعيدي سوري يعني مالناش الا بعض هههههههههههه :67:
> 
> وطبعا الجمله اللي فاتت دي ممكن تكون ضد توجهات المنتدي - يلا ورينا همتك واحذف - مش قلتلك ركز معايا شويه اليومين الجايين ههههههههههههه



انا بيشرفني اني انتسب للصعيد واهلها
والجملة يللي فاتت مش ضد توجه المنتدى , وعلى العموم , لا تخاف , في قبضايات وراك:79::78:


ايكوسان قال:


> اهلين بالشباب الغالين م محيي وم أنس وم محمد (يا عمي أنا مدعوم من من المشرفين محدا بيطلعلو معي:78
> والشكر للأخت العزيزة انسانة من تراب ..والله يجزيكم الخير عالدعوات الحلوة :13:.بس لا تقطعوها ..
> 
> ايه والله عم عيش أصعب وأحلى أيام حياتي (معادلة صعبة:86
> ...



الله يوفقك اخي ايكوسان ويسدد خطاك , وييسر امرك, وتوكل على الله 
وتذكر دائما

*(من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة ولنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون) النحل 97*


----------



## نور الجزائرية (17 أبريل 2009)

*اللهم افتح عليهم فتوح العارفين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
 اختي انسانة من تراب , أخي انس , أخي ايكوسان دعاءنا لكم جميعا بالتوفيق في الامتحانات و في كل ما تقدمونه لطلب العلم و المعرفة 
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد الفاتح لما أغلق والخاتم لما سبق ومعلن الحق بالحق 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد في الأولين وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد في الأخرين وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد حق قدره ومقداره العظيم 
يا مبدئ يا معيد سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم عدد كل حرف كتب ويكتب إلى أبد الآبدين ودهر الداهرين 
اللهم ألهمهم علما يعرفون به أوامرك ويعرفون به نواهيك وارزقهم اللهم البلاغة والفصاحة وسرعة الإلهام وأكرمهم اللهم بنور الفهم وأخرجهم من ظلمات الوهم وافتح عليهم فتوح العارفين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللهم إنّا نسألك فهم النبيين و حفظ المرسلين و الملائكة المقربين 
اللهم أجعل ألسنتنا عامرة بذكرك و قلوبنا بخشيتك و أسرارنا بطاعتك إنك على كل شيء قدير .. 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم إلى يوم الدين والحمد لله رب العالمين.


----------



## نوارة (17 أبريل 2009)

ربي يوفقكم اخوتي انشاء الله
اخي ايكوسان و اختي انسانة من تراب و اخي انس
والله يكون معاكم​


----------



## Ayman (17 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> انا بيشرفني اني انتسب للصعيد واهلها
> والجملة يللي فاتت مش ضد توجه المنتدى , وعلى العموم , لا تخاف , في قبضايات وراك:79::78:



يبدو ان المنتدى أصبح "صعيدي" :10: 
:67::67::67::67:


----------



## Ayman (17 أبريل 2009)

الاخ انس..الاخ ايكوسان ..الاخت انسانة من تراب 
ربنا يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (17 أبريل 2009)

أخوتي وأخواتي الغالين على قلبي 

الله لا يحرمني منكم ....
ومن دعواتكم 
فعلاً أفتقدكم وأشتاق لكم جميعاً 

شكراً وجزاكم الله عني خيرا


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :


لفت نظري هذا الكتاب وهو منقول من احد المنتديات و العنوان ملفت :


180 طريقة لإنقاص الوزن دون حمية 



اللافت بالأمر هو عبارة - دون حمية - :2: 

أرجو للجميع الفائدة


----------



## Abo Fares (17 أبريل 2009)

الله يسامحكم جميع 
:55:
.... وأنا كمان بدي كم دعوة منكم، نسيتوني شايف وقت فات أنس عالخط... 

يا جماعة ، عنا رسالة ماجستير بدها إنهاء..... وخلينا ساكتين 







​


----------



## Abo Fares (17 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> 
> 
> لفت نظري هذا الكتاب وهو منقول من احد المنتديات و العنوان ملفت :
> ...


 
بس ما تكون الأخت إنسانة من تراب شافت موضوع الصور !!!!!!!!!!!!!! وخطر على بالها تساعدنا 

















في جميع الاحوال ، شكرااااااااااا لك :68:​


----------



## زاد أحمد (17 أبريل 2009)

غبي في الحمام اللي جنبي‏​






. 

*هل حصل لك مثل هذا الموقف ؟ 


كنت يالله بالقوة جالس و سمعت صوت من الحمام اللي جنبي :
"أهلا، كيفك؟" 


أنا مو من النوع اللي يبدأ محادثات خصوصا في حمامات الرجال، لكن ما أدري إيش اللي أصابني، فجاوبت عليه و أنا مكسوف.
"أنا بخير!" 


و بعدها سمعته قال لي :
"إيش بتسوي؟" 


إيش السؤال المحرج هذا؟ في هذي اللحظة, فكرت إنه هذا شكله مقلب فقلت:
"آآه, زيك, مسافر!" 


و في هذي اللحظة، كنت بأحاول إني أخرج بأسرع ما يمكن و سمعت هذا السؤال.
"أقدر أجي عندك؟" 


طيب, هذا السؤال جدا غريب ليا لكن قلت خليني أكون مؤدب و أنهي المحادثة بأدب. قلت له,
"لا....... أنا شوية مشغول دحين!!!" 


و بعدها سمعته قال و بتوتر...
"اسمع، أتصل عليك بعدين. في واحد غبي في الحمام اللي جنبي قاعد يرد على كل سؤال أقوله!!!"*​


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (17 أبريل 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> غبي في الحمام اللي جنبي‏​
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههه........اضحكتنى اضحك الله سنك:68::68::68:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (18 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*



زاد أحمد قال:


> غبي في الحمام اللي جنبي‏​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



دي حصلت معاك فعلا ولا ناقلها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده والله


----------



## Ayman (18 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> الله يسامحكم جميع
> :55:
> .... وأنا كمان بدي كم دعوة منكم، نسيتوني شايف وقت فات أنس عالخط...
> 
> ...





انت الدعوات الك شيء مسلٌم به اخي ابو الحلول ... 
و عشان (أفرفش) على الاخوة الممتحنين (انا متأكد انهم سيزيدوا الدخول على الملتقى في فترة الامتحانات ! ) لكم هذه الصورة :

ابتسم انت في
بلاش اقول ...هو مفهوم




​


----------



## Ayman (18 أبريل 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> غبي في الحمام اللي جنبي‏​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> الله يسامحكم جميع
> :55:
> .... وأنا كمان بدي كم دعوة منكم، نسيتوني شايف وقت فات أنس عالخط...
> 
> ...



اهلا اخي الكريم ابو الحلول - احنا واخدين شرايح من النماذج الموجوده في المنتدي - يعني الاخ انس بصفته مشرف فهو يمثل ادارة المنتدي ( يعني ينوب عن المشرفين وطالبي الماجستير اللي انت واحد منهم هههههههههه) والاخ ايكوسان يمثل الاعضاء الرجال بالمنتدي والاخت انسانه تمثل العضوات الاناث بالمنتدي - وتم الدعاء للجميع علي هذا الاساس حتي تكون الدعوه شامله وعامه - فنسال الله تعالي ان يوفقكم جميعا ويزيدكم من فضله العظيم وييسر لكم اموركم:67:


ونسال الله لك ان يوفقك في رسالة الماجستير وبعدها الدكتوراه حتي تكون الدكتور ابو الحلول - بس انت شد حيلك وبلاش الحذف السريع و الكتير في المشاركات هههههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 أبريل 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> غبي في الحمام اللي جنبي‏​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جامده جداااااااااااااااااااااااا :12:


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (18 أبريل 2009)

اللهم ارزق كل طالب علم علم ينتفع بة وينفع به المسلمين

اللهم وفقهم لينهضوا بنا 

اللهم ارزقهم من عندك ذاكرة قويه

بس المهم انتوا تعملوا اللى عليكم ومتكتفوش بالدعوات ههههههههها 

وفقكم الله .........سددكم الله ................حماكم الله .................اواكم الله............هذة دعوات الرسول الكريم الى اصحابة

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة


----------



## Abo Fares (18 أبريل 2009)

ayman قال:


> انت الدعوات الك شيء مسلٌم به اخي ابو الحلول ...
> و عشان (أفرفش) على الاخوة الممتحنين (انا متأكد انهم سيزيدوا الدخول على الملتقى في فترة الامتحانات ! )


على راسي  ...... طبعاً مشاركتي كانت لمجرد المزاح، بارك الله بكم جميـــــــعاً ووفقنا جميـــعاً لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح.. :56:




mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اخي الكريم ابو الحلول - احنا واخدين شرايح من النماذج الموجوده في المنتدي - يعني الاخ انس بصفته مشرف فهو يمثل ادارة المنتدي ( يعني ينوب عن المشرفين وطالبي الماجستير اللي انت واحد منهم هههههههههه) والاخ ايكوسان يمثل الاعضاء الرجال بالمنتدي والاخت انسانه تمثل العضوات الاناث بالمنتدي - وتم الدعاء للجميع علي هذا الاساس حتي تكون الدعوه شامله وعامه - فنسال الله تعالي ان يوفقكم جميعا ويزيدكم من فضله العظيم وييسر لكم اموركم:67:
> 
> ونسال الله لك ان يوفقك في رسالة الماجستير وبعدها الدكتوراه حتي تكون الدكتور ابو الحلول - بس انت شد حيلك وبلاش الحذف السريع و الكتير في المشاركات هههههههههههههه


ملعوبة م. محيي  .... بعدين إنت سماح، إنت دعيتلي كتير مسبقاً :68:




الفقير لله طارق قال:


> اللهم ارزق كل طالب علم علم ينتفع بة وينفع به المسلمين
> 
> اللهم وفقهم لينهضوا بنا
> 
> ...


 والله هذه الجملة هي الأقوى الت] أصبت بها في الصميم :20: .... أهلاً أخي  


لكم جميـــعاً تحيـــــاتي وتمنيـــــاتي لكم بالتوفيق لكل خيـــــر :56:​


----------



## eng abdallah (18 أبريل 2009)

اسمحوا لي بوضع هذا الموضوع هنا


بدعة الاحتفال بشم النسيم


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128906.html​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (18 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا*



eng abdallah قال:


> اسمحوا لي بوضع هذا الموضوع هنا
> 
> 
> بدعة الاحتفال بشم النسيم
> ...



:12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (18 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> الله يسامحكم جميع
> 
> :55:
> .... وأنا كمان بدي كم دعوة منكم، نسيتوني شايف وقت فات أنس عالخط... ​
> ...


 

الله يكون معكون ويساعدكون 
اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا يا أرحم الراحمين


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (18 أبريل 2009)

Ayman قال:


> انت الدعوات الك شيء مسلٌم به اخي ابو الحلول ...
> و عشان (أفرفش) على الاخوة الممتحنين (انا متأكد انهم سيزيدوا الدخول على الملتقى في فترة الامتحانات ! ) لكم هذه الصورة :
> 
> http://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=n6503585338221643656409.jpg


 

كيف عرفت م أيمن انو رح نتسلل لهون ...
بتعرف أخي ان بحس أني عم كافىء نفسي كل ما أنجزت مرحلة ، بعمل مرور سريع للملتقى ....

أنا حبيت هالصورة ولقيتها اليوم ع النت ، ذكرتني بالتلوين وأيام الطفولة ...


----------



## Abo Fares (18 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> أنا حبيت هالصورة ولقيتها اليوم ع النت ، ذكرتني بالتلوين وأيام الطفولة ...


 
أول ما شفت الصورة..... تذكرت صورة شبيهة جداً من حيث التنسيق، موجودة كملف مرفق مع المشاركة :63:
​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (18 أبريل 2009)

*بالتوفيق للجميع*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
كل الدعوات لك اخي ابو الحلول... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في دراستك و في كل خطوة تخطوها لطلب العلم و لم ننساك كما قلت فالقريب من العين قريب من القلب اليس كدالك... و انت امامنا في كل موضوع و واقف على هدا بالذات كالمرصاد كما قال الاخ محي ناشط للحذف و التعليق حتى انك و الاخ انس شبهت سرعتكم في الحذف بانها اسرع من الضوء لكن لا اريد المبالغة و اقول بان تدخلكم بسرعة رجال المطافىء بأمريكا في فيلم مغامرات لان رجال المطافىء في البلاد العربية ينتظرون نهاية لحريق للتدخل ...احتراما لكل رجال المطافىء بالعالم العربي ...لكنه الواقع فهم يخافون زحمة السير ....اووووه ...مرة اخرى مع احترامي لرجال امن المرور فهم لا ينتبهون لقوانين السير يخافون المظاهرات فهي كثيرة هده الايام ....مرة اخرى مع احترامي للشعوب العربية فهي خائفة كثيرا من الازمة المالية التي احرقت جيوبهم ....


----------



## Abo Fares (18 أبريل 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> كل الدعوات لك اخي ابو الحلول... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في دراستك و في كل خطوة تخطوها لطلب العلم و لم ننساك كما قلت فالقريب من العين قريب من القلب اليس كدالك... و انت امامنا في كل موضوع و واقف على هدا بالذات كالمرصاد كما قال الاخ محي ناشط للحذف و التعليق حتى انك و الاخ انس شبهت سرعتكم في الحذف بانها اسرع من الضوء لكن لا اريد المبالغة و اقول بان تدخلكم بسرعة رجال المطافىء بأمريكا في فيلم مغامرات لان رجال المطافىء في البلاد العربية ينتظرون نهاية لحريق للتدخل ...احتراما لكل رجال المطافىء بالعالم العربي ...لكنه الواقع فهم يخافون زحمة السير ....اووووه ...مرة اخرى مع احترامي لرجال امن المرور فهم لا ينتبهون لقوانين السير يخافون المظاهرات فهي كثيرة هده الايام ....مرة اخرى مع احترامي للشعوب العربية فهي خائفة كثيرا من الازمة المالية التي احرقت جيوبهم ....


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أشكرك أختي نور، بارك الله بك..... والله ما كانت مشاركتي إلا من باب المزاح والضحك  ، وشكراً جزيلاً لك على المشاركة اللطيفة 

تمنياتي لكم جميعاً بالتوفيق لكل خير.. 

:56:​


----------



## زاد أحمد (19 أبريل 2009)

​
 * رووووعه **رووووعه*​ 
*اكتب اسمك باللغة الإنجليزية وشاهد البطريق يكتبه لك على الثلج*​ 
*اضغط هنا*​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (19 أبريل 2009)

*إتقوا الله في النساء ...*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته


بدون تعليق اترككم مع الصورة


----------



## نور الجزائرية (19 أبريل 2009)

*أيهما تكون ...؟؟*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

أيّهما تكون ؟؟؟​


----------



## eng abdallah (19 أبريل 2009)

*اسمحوا لي بوضع هذا الموضوع هنا


بدعة الاحتفال بشم النسيم


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128906.html​*


----------



## Ayman (20 أبريل 2009)

*في الحكمة ...*


ليس خطأك ان تولد فقيرا, ولكنه خطأك ان تموت فقيرا )كله بمشيئة الله)

بل جيتس






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في اليوم الذي لا تواجه فيه أية مشاكل, تأكد أنك في الطريق الغير صحيح

سوامي فيفيكاناندا





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ثلاثة عبارات للحصول على النجاح:

1- كن أعلم من غيرك

2- أعمل أكثر من الآخرين

3- توقع أقل مما يحصل عليه الآخرون

ويليم شكسبير





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اذا حققت النصر فليس مطلوبا منك أن تبرر ذلك

ولكنك ان هزمت فمن الافضل ان لا تكون موجودا لتبرر ذلك

ادولف هتلر





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا تقارن نفسك مع أي شخص في العالم, ان فعلت ذلك فانك تهين نفسك

ألن سترايك
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الفوز لا يعني دائما أنك الأول, ولكنه يعني أنك أفضل من قبل
بونني بلير
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لن أقول اني فشلت 1000 مره,

ولكني اكتشفت ان هناك 1000 طريقة تؤدي الى الفشل
توماس أديسون





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الجميع يفكر في تغيير العالم, ولكن لا أحد يفكر في تغيير نفسه

ليو تولستوي





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أن تعتقد ان الجميع خطرين, يعني أنهم غير خطيرين جدا

ابراهام لينكولن





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اذا أحس أحد انه لم يخطأ ابدا في حياته, فهذا يعني أنه لم يجرب أي جديد في حياته

البرت اينشتاين






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أشياء في حياتك لا تفعلها

فقد الثقة ونكث الوعد وتحطيم العلاقات وكسر القلب

لأنها لا تحدث صوتا ولكنها تحدث الكثير من الألم

شارلز





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

من خاف سلم ...
أنا


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (20 أبريل 2009)

الجمل حيوان بري أليف
​
*رسب أحد الطلاب في مادة**التعبير، وهذا أمر غير اعتيادي أن يرسب طالب في مادة سهلة**كالتعبير*
*وعندما سُئل المدرس عن سبب رسوبه في**المادة قال: والله يا أخوة الطالب لا يركز , كل مره نعطيه يكتب عن موضوع يخرج عنه*
*قالوا طيب أعطينا عينات من مواضيع التعبير اللي كتبها ...فقال المدرس **على سبيل المثال*
*اكتب موضوعاً عن فصل **الربيع*
*فكتب الطالب **الأتي*
*:*
*فصل الربيع من أجمل الفصول في السنة،**تكثر فيه المراعي الخضراء مما يتيح للجمل إن يشبع من تلك المراعي والجمل حيوان بري **يصبر على الجوع والعطش أياما، ويستطيع المشي على الرمل بكل سهولة ويسر. ويربي البدو**الجمل، فهو سفينة الصحراء، فينقل متاعهم ويساعدهم على الترحال من منطقة لأخرى** ... **والجمل حيوان أليف .... الخ الخ*
*ويستمر الطالب في التغزل **في الجمل، وينسى الموضوع الرئيسي*
*********
*قال المدرسون: قد يكون قرب موضوع **الربيع من الجمل وارتباطه بالرعي هو الذي جعل الطالب يخرج عن الموضوع*
*فقال المدرس: لا.. خذوا على سبيل المثال الموضوع ده الذي طلبنا من **الطالب إن يكتب عنه*
*اكتب عن الصناعات والتقنية في **اليابان*
*وكانت إجابة**الطالب*
*:*
*تشتهر اليابان بالعديد من الصناعات **ومنها السيارات، لكن البدو في تنقلاتهم يعتمدون على الجمل، والجمل حيوان بري **يصبر على الجوع والعطش أياما ويستطيع المشي على الرمل بكل سهولة ويسر ...ويربي البدو**الجمل، فهو سفينة الصحراء، فينقل متاعهم ويساعدهم الترحال من منطقة لأخرى .. والجمل **حيوان اليف.. الخ..الخ*
*...*
*********
*قال المدرسون: هل هناك موضوع**آخر؟*
*فقال المدرس: كل موضوع يبدأ فيه لنصف **سطر ينتهي بصفحات عن الجمل .. وهذا موضوع بعيد جدا عن الجمل*
*اكتب موضوعا عن الحاسب الآلي **وفوائده*
*وكانت كلمات الطالب كالأتي*
*:*
*الحاسب الآلي جهاز مفيد يكثر في المدن **[font=traditional
arabic]ولا يوجد عند البدو لأن البدو لديهم الجمل.. والجمل حيوان بري يصبر على الجوع [/font]**والعطش أياما، ويستطيع المشي على الرمل بكل سهولة ويسر ...ويربي البدو الجمل، فهو **سفينة الصحراء، فينقل متاعهم ويساعدهم على الترحال من منطقة لأخرى.. *
*والجمل حيوان **أليف*
*********
*المدرس من زهقه فعلا رسب الطالب في كل **مواد اللغة العربية*
*فتقدم الطالب بشكوى للوزير وكتب في **خطاب الشكوى*
*:*
*سعادة وزير التربية والتعليم*
*....**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أقدم لمعاليكم تظلمي هذا وفيه اشتكي مدرس مادة التعبير لأني صبرت **عليه صبر الجمل، والجمل حيوان بري يصبر على الجوع والعطش أياما، ويستطيع المشي على **الرمل بكل سهولة ويسر ...ويربي البدو الجمل، فهو سفينة الصحراء، فينقل متاعهم **ويساعدهم على الترحال من منطقة لأخرى . والجمل حيوان أليف، وكما يعلم سعادتكم ان **الجمل يستمد طاقته من سنامه الذي يخزن فيه الكثير من الشحوم، أما عيني الجمل ففيها **طبقة مزدوجة تحمي العينين من الرمال **والعواصف*
*آمل من سعادتكم النظر في تظلمي هذا**وظلم المدرس لي مثلما ظُلم الجمل في عصرنا هذا بأكل كبدته في الفطور في جميع **الوزارات والدوائر الحكومية*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 أبريل 2009)

*كان الرجل قد أوشك أن يلقي بنفسه في البحر لولا انه سمع **
صوتا يصيح به قائلا أيــها المجنون ... قـــف 

وأيقن انه لن يتمكن من الانتحار 
بهدوء وتوقف الرجل مرتبك 
وشاهد رجلا عجوزا يتقدم* *منه
وينهال عليه بعبارات التأنـيب ليأسه 
من رحمة الله ومحاولة 
الانتحار

ثم سأله : 
مالذي يدفعك الى الانتحار يا رجل ؟ 

فقال :
مشكلة عائليه معقدة 
فرد عليه العجوز 
وهل توجد مشكلة دون حل ما هذه المشكلة ؟ 

وبدأ الرجل يروي قصته
قائلا :
تزوجت سيده ارمله ولها فتاه مراهقة وعندما بلغت الفتاه 
سن الرشد رآها ابي 
فاحبها وتزوجها فصرت صهرا لابي كما ا ابي اصبح في مقام 
زوج ابنتي 
واصبحت انا (حما) لابي لان زوجتي حماته 
ثم انجبت زوجتي ولدا لي*​*فاصبح الولد سلف ابي 
وبما ان ابني هو اخو زوجه ابي التي هي بمثابة 
خالتي صار ابني يعد خالي 
ايضا 
وحدث ان وضعت زوجه ابي طفلا يعد اخي من ابي وفي 
الوقت نفسه هو حفيدي 
لانه حفيد زوجتي من ابنتها وبما ان زوجتي صارت جده 
اخي فهي بالتالي
جدتي وانا حفيدها 
وهكذا اصبحت انا زوج جدتي وحفيدها في الوقت ذاته 

ونظرا الى انها جدة اخي فانا اصبحت ايضا جدا لاخي
وبناء عليه اكتشفت انني اصبحت جد نفسي او حفيد نفسي
لانني ......

وهنا قاطعه الرجل العجوز 
قائلا: كفاية... كفاية....*​*
وقام العجوز بدفعه للبحر قائلاً: *​
*أبوك لأبو جدك لأبو إللي جابك *​​*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  *​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> *كان الرجل قد أوشك أن يلقي بنفسه في البحر لولا انه سمع **
> صوتا يصيح به قائلا أيــها المجنون ... قـــف
> 
> وأيقن انه لن يتمكن من الانتحار
> ...



أعتقد إن حبيبنا أبوالحلول مش هيفوتها ياهندسة
ربنا يستر


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (20 أبريل 2009)

"ليس لدي الوقت لأفكر فيما حرمت منه لدي الكثير من النعم لأفكر فيها"
هذا ماقالته هيلن كيلر وهي أعجوبة في قهر الصعاب والتحديات
إلى عزيزي أنس ولمن يهتم بالمزيد إلى الرابط التالي

هيلن كيلر


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 أبريل 2009)

*جميل بجد*



المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> "ليس لدي الوقت لأفكر فيما حرمت منه لدي الكثير من النعم لأفكر فيها"
> هذا ماقالته هيلن كيلر وهي أعجوبة في قهر الصعاب والتحديات
> إلى عزيزي أنس ولمن يهتم بالمزيد إلى الرابط التالي
> 
> هيلن كيلر



سبحان الله
الراجل ده مش مسلم وقال كده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## نور الجزائرية (20 أبريل 2009)

*هو الملك .......و هي الام و الاخت و الابنة و الزوجة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اختي انسانة من تراب الوقت هو الذي يعاندنا في الرد على إخوتنا في الله فلقد تحاملوا علينا جميعهم و تحت قيادة الاخ محي المغوار ...
شو نعمل .....بنحبهم ما نقدر نتخلى عنهم .
....شو رايك بس نخوّفهم ....
الصورة التي لم تظهر اليكموها 
في المرفق ​


----------



## anass81 (20 أبريل 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> "ليس لدي الوقت لأفكر فيما حرمت منه لدي الكثير من النعم لأفكر فيها"
> هذا ماقالته هيلن كيلر وهي أعجوبة في قهر الصعاب والتحديات
> إلى عزيزي أنس ولمن يهتم بالمزيد إلى الرابط التالي
> 
> هيلن كيلر


 
السلام عليكم

حقيقة قصة مؤثرة فعلا , وقد ذكرتني بقصة مماثلة لها , قصة طالب سوري متفوق , اقعده الشلل في سريره , ولكن ذلك لم يمنعه من الانتاج , انه "خلدون سنجاب" , سبحان الله , هل تعلمون كيف يقوم بالبرمجة على الكمبيوتر , بالعضو الوحيد الذي لا زال بامكانه ان يحركه , بلسانه







على كل هذه نبذة من حياة خلدون من موقعه الشخصي

http://www.sinjab.com/a_aboutme.htm

وهذا رابط لموقعه 

http://www.sinjab.com/a_index.htm

وهذا رابط لفيديو مصور عنه ,قام الاستاذ عمرو خالد جزاه الله خيرا بعرضه

http://www.amrkhaled.net/multimedia/multimedia73.html

او
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhzXt-l-Bl0

وانا صراحة , تعلمت الكثير من قصة هذا الشاب الذي مكنه ايمانه وثقته بالله ورضاه بقضائه , ان يفعل امور تعد كالمستحيلات, وكانت قصته محفزا لي على المزيد من العطاء ونبذ الكسل , وجعلتني استصغر نفسي امام ما فعله هذا الانسان المؤمن 

واقتبس هذا مما قاله

*وفي الختام أوجه تحية لكل من يبتليه ربه, داعيا له بالهدى والفرج وحسن الختام, محرضا إياه على الاستمرار بالعمل الدؤوب, فالحياة لا تنتهي بالبلاء طالما أن هنالك عقلا سليما وقلبا مؤمنا ولسانا ذاكرا وصديقا صدوقا وأملا برحمة الله في الدنيا والآخرة, والحمد لله رب العالمين.*

أرجو من الله عز وجل ان يبارك لنا فيما رزقنا وان يرزقنا حسن استغلال اوقاتنا فيما يحب ويرضى 

وأختم بحديث رائع:
عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (نِعْمَتَانِ مَغْبُونٌ فِيهِمَا كَثِيرٌ مِنْ النَّاسِ الصِّحَّةُ وَالْفَرَاغُ) [رواه البخاري] 

لا تنسوه من دعائكم

" *نرفع درجات من نشاء وفوق كل ذي علم عليم "*


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 أبريل 2009)

*سبحان الله*



anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> حقيقة قصة مؤثرة فعلا , وقد ذكرتني بقصة مماثلة لها , قصة طالب سوري متفوق , اقعده الشلل في سريره , ولكن ذلك لم يمنعه من الانتاج , انه "خلدون سنجاب" , سبحان الله , هل تعلمون كيف يقوم بالبرمجة على الكمبيوتر , بالعضو الوحيد الذي لا زال بامكانه ان يحركه , بلسانه
> 
> ...



سبحان الله 
قصة غريبة فعلا


----------



## زاد أحمد (20 أبريل 2009)

من أجل شنطة ................. شو عملت إحداهن

*هذي " طالبه " في المدرسه جت وحده**

من البنات سرقت شنطتها**
(**(شوفو ايش سوت* *


و كتبت اعلان موجه للي سرقت شنطتها*​ 
*

وما تركت*​ 
*

دعوه مادعتها** 

" **اظن اللي سرقت(وليس لي سرق) الشنطه ماتت " او جتها اعاقه مُزمنه*




*كل هذا عشان شنطـه !!
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (20 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> حقيقة قصة مؤثرة فعلا , وقد ذكرتني بقصة مماثلة لها , قصة طالب سوري متفوق , اقعده الشلل في سريره , ولكن ذلك لم يمنعه من الانتاج , انه "خلدون سنجاب" , سبحان الله , هل تعلمون كيف يقوم بالبرمجة على الكمبيوتر , بالعضو الوحيد الذي لا زال بامكانه ان يحركه , بلسانه
> 
> ...


 

فعلاً هالشب نادرة وطلع أكتر من مرة على التلفزيون ...
وذكي ماشاء الله ونابعة بتصميم البرامج والبرمجة رغم كل التحديات ....

وفقه الله ورعاه والحمد لله على نعمة الصحة والعافية 



عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (نِعْمَتَانِ مَغْبُونٌ فِيهِمَا كَثِيرٌ مِنْ النَّاسِ الصِّحَّةُ وَالْفَرَاغُ) [رواه البخاري] 

حديث رائع فعلاً وكلنا نحتاجه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 أبريل 2009)

*إيه الغريب في كده*



زاد أحمد قال:


> من أجل شنطة ................. شو عملت إحداهن​
> 
> 
> *هذي " طالبه " في المدرسه جت وحده*
> ...


 
ما هو لو كان طالب عمره ماكان عمل كده
************

مخالفة لشروط الهدنة

المشرف


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (20 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> حقيقة قصة مؤثرة فعلا , وقد ذكرتني بقصة مماثلة لها , قصة طالب سوري متفوق , اقعده الشلل في سريره , ولكن ذلك لم يمنعه من الانتاج , انه "خلدون سنجاب" , سبحان الله , هل تعلمون كيف يقوم بالبرمجة على الكمبيوتر , بالعضو الوحيد الذي لا زال بامكانه ان يحركه , بلسانه
> 
> ...


 
ماشاء الله انا شاهدت برنامج عن خلدون على التلفزيون السوري منذ عدة سنوات أحسنت م أنس بسرد الموضوع هنا فهو دافع لكل ذي لب ينبض بالحياة لنعلم أن لايأس مع الحياة


----------



## eng abdallah (20 أبريل 2009)

ليس المهم أن تكون ملكـاً .. ولكن المهم أن تتصـرف و كأنك ملك





أنـك تستطيع أن تجـُر الحصان إلى النهر .. ولكنك لا تستطيع أجباره على الشرب





عنـدما تـُغلق أبواب السعادة أمامنـا قد تفتح أبواب أخرى للسعادة
ولكننا لا نشعـُر بها لأننا نمضي وقتنـا في الحسرة على الأبواب المغلقـة !!





صحيح أنـك لا تعرف قيمـة ما تملك حتى تفقده
ولكن الصحيح أيضـاً أنـك لا تعرف ماذا ستفقد حتى تفقدُه !!





قد تحتاج لساعـة كي تـُفضل أحدهم .. ويومـاً لتـُحب أحدهم
ولكنك قد تحتاج إلى العمر كلـه كي تنسى أحدهم 





يجب أن تضع نفسك مكان الناس الآخريـن .. وإذا شعرت بالضيق في وضعك الجديـد
فأعلم أن الناس في هذا الوضـع سيشعرون بالضيق أيضا





هنالك فرق كبيـر بيـن من يمسح دموعك وبيـن من يبعدك عن البكاء





عنـدما نعيش لذاتنـا تبدو الحياة قصيـرة وضئيلـة
أما عنـدما نعيش لغيـرنـا .. فتـُصبح الحيـاة طويلـة وعميقـة





لا تركض خلف المظاهر فقد تخدعـك .. ولا تركض وراء الثـروة فقد تتلاشى بسرعـة
ولكن أركض خلف من يعطيـك الأبتسامـة .. فإنـه سيقلب حزنـك إلى سعادة دون مقابـل





ما عرفت مثيـلاً كالصابونـة نكرانـاً للذات .. فهي تـُذيب نفسها لتـُزيـل أوساخ الغيــر





لا تستطيع أن تضحك وتكون قاسيـاً في نفس الوقت





النهايـة دائمـاً مؤلمـة حتى ولو كانت سعيـدة .. وذلك فقط لأن أسمها نهايـة


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (20 أبريل 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> ليس المهم أن تكون ملكـاً .. ولكن المهم أن تتصـرف و كأنك ملك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ماشاء الله كلمات من ذهب


----------



## نور الجزائرية (20 أبريل 2009)

*امثال و واقع*

أمثاااااااال رووعـــــــه و واقــــــــع 

من راقب الناس ... صار مشرفــا :67: :67: :67: 
 
كل ما يحفظه الطالب يفهمه وتأتي الاختبارات بما لا تحتويه الكتب
:18: :85: :18:
ما كل ما يتمنى المرء يدركه.....عذابات الايام تمدي لياليها​


:86:
​إذا كان صديقك عسل .... الحسه كله وما جاك علي

ما كل ما يتمنى المرء يدركه ..... تجري الرياح من وراء أنفك​


:57:
من طلب العلا نام الليالي ......وشد اللحاف وقال انا مالي
:9::85:
وبعض الجروح لاجت من الأحباب عادي....بس القهر لو ما لقيت لزقه
:80:
ما طار طير وارتفع......وجاك على التنده
:87:
على قدر المعازيم تأتي العزائم
وتطير على قدر الحريم الدراهم​




:59:​

ما كل ما يتمنى المرء يدركه

:82: 
تشرب شاي وأنت مشتهي سفن.اب
:84: ​

​عندما أهديك شموعا
:31:​
​اعلم أني سأفصل الكهرباء​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :




وقفة صباحية لطيفة مع أشجار الكرز .. تأملوا وتخيلوا أنفسكم بين هذه الأشجار الرائعة ....

هانامي hanami

هي عادة متبعة في اليابان 

تتمثل في تأمل منظر الزهور و هي متفتحة

و غالبا ما يقصد اليابانيون في حديثهم عن الزهور

شجرة الكرز ( ساكورا )











شوية معلومات عن ساكورا وتعني أشجار الكرز باللغة اليابانية 


ساكورا (باليابانية) هو الاسم الذي يطلق على أشجار الكرز الخاصة بالزينة وأزهارها في اليابان، أما ثمار الكرز (يطلق عليه sakuranbo) فهو يأتي من صنف مختلف من هذه الشجرة.

والساكورا رمز معروف في جميع أنحاء اليابان، وهو مُصوَّر في العديد من بضائع المستهلك، كالكيمونو والقرطاسية والصحون الخ، وأزهار الكرز تحمل في مضمونها كناية عن الطبيعة سريعة الزوال، وهي مصوَّرة بكثرة وبتكرار في الفنون ومرافقة كذلك لكل من الساموراي والكاميكازي، وهناك عدة أغانٍ شعبية لها عنوان "ساكورا" أو تتحدث عن الساكورا، بالإضافة إلى عدد من أغاني البوب.

والنوع المحبوب والمفضل من شجر الكرز لدى اليابانيين هو النوع المسمى سومي يوشينو (somei yoshino) ، فأزهار هذا النوع من شجر الكرز أبيض صافٍ تقريباً وله لون وردي خفيف خصوصاً بالقرب من ساق الزهرة، وهذه الزهور تتفتح وعادةً ما تتساقط في غضون أسبوع قبل أن تطلع الأوراق، ومن هناك فهذه الأشجار تبدو بيضاء اللون، وقد أخذ هذا النوع من أشجار الكرز تسميته من قرية سوميهsomei (الآن هي جزء من توشيما toshima في طوكيو) وقد تطورت وتوسعت في أواسط وحتى أواخر القرن التاسع عشر في نهاية فترة إيدو Edo وبداية فترة مييجي Meiji .

وبعض الأصناف الأخرى من أشجار الكرز هي: يامازاكورا yamazakura ، ويايزاكورا yaezakura ، وشيداريزاكورا shidarezakura ، وللنوع yaezakura أزهار كبيرة الحجم، وأوراق تويجية سميكة ذات لون وردي وافر، والنوع شيداريزاكورا أو الساكورا الباكية، لها فروع وأغصان متهاوية كالتي لدى شجرة الصفصاف الباكية، وهذه الأغصان مثقلة بالزهور ذات اللون الوردي.

وتفتح أزهار الكرز يبدأ في أوكيناوا في شهر فبراير – شباط ، ويصل إلى كيوتو وطوكيو في نهاية شهر مارس – آذار أو بداية شهر أبريل – نيسان، وبعد ذلك تواصل أزهار الكرز تفتحها في الشمال وصولاً إلى هوكايدو Hokkaido بعد بضعة أسابيع، واليابانيون يهتمون جداً بمسألة تفتح أزهار الكرز فتراهم يذهبون إلى الحدائق العامة والمعابد والأضرحة لإقامة ما يدعى بـِ (حفل مشاهدة الزهور) ويسمى باليابانية "هانامي" hanami ، والهانامي احتفال بجمال زهور الساكورا وكذلك زهور أخرى كزهور شجرة الخوخ، وهي فرصة للاستجمام والاسترخاء والتمتع بمناظر الزهور الجميلة. معظم المدارس والمباني الحكومية يوجد في خارجها أشجار كرز، وبما أن السنة المالية والسنة الدراسية تبدأ معاً في شهر أبريل، فترى أنه في اليوم الأول من العمل أو الدراسة يصادف موسم تفتح أزهار الكرز في أجزاء عديدة من جزيرة هونشو (أكبر الجزر اليابانية التي توجد بها العاصمة طوكيو).

في عام 1912، أهدت اليابان 3000 ساكورا للولايات المتحدة، للاحتفال بشعب البلدين وتنمية روابط الصداقة، وهذه الأشجار وضعت في صفوف عند من ساحل الحوض المدجزري في واشنطن، والهدية تجددت ب 3800 شجرة كرز إضافية في عام 1956 ، وهناك أصبحت الساكورا أداة جذب سياحي مميز عندما تتفتح أزهارها بشكل كامل في بداية فصل الربيع.

أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، كانت الساكورا رمزاً محفزاً لليابانيين، فقد كان الطيارين اليابانيين يرسمون الساكورا على جوانب طائراتهم قبل الشروع في المهمات الانتحارية التي كان ينفذها الكاميكازي، ويرمز رسمهم للساكورا على جوانب قاذفات القنابل إلى الجمال والحياة سريعة الزوال، وكانت الحكومة تشجع الناس على الإيمان بأن المحاربين الفدائيين الذين قتلوا في المعارك دفاعاً عن الوطن تتجسد أرواحهم في أزهار الكرز التي لا زالت وستظل رمزاً لجمال الطبيعة اليابانية.


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (21 أبريل 2009)

يخرج اليابانيون في نزهة مع عائلاتهم وأصدقائهم 

يجلسون تحت الأشجار ويستمتعون بمنظر الزهور 0


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (21 أبريل 2009)

والأروع هو منظر الأشجار وهي متجمدة ....


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 أبريل 2009)

*سبحان الخالق*



إنسانة من تراب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




أد إيه شكلها جميل
هي دي شجر الكريز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عندنا في مصر بنقول الكريز
هل هو شيء واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 أبريل 2009)

*إيه الأمثال الجامده دي*



نور الجزائرية قال:


> أمثاااااااال رووعـــــــه و واقــــــــع
> 
> من راقب الناس ... صار مشرفــا :67: :67: :67:
> 
> ...




أمثال جامده بجد
وفيها كتير من الواقع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> والأروع هو منظر الأشجار وهي متجمدة ....


 
فعلا يا اخت انسانه ,,,,منظر الأشجار وهي متجمدة رائع جدا ,,,,, 

 ولكن مش غريبه ان الناس لا يستمتعون بالجلوس تحتها وهي في اروع حالاتها :81: ,,,,,,,,,,, :7:هههههههههههه


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (21 أبريل 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> ليس المهم أن تكون ملكـاً .. ولكن المهم أن تتصـرف و كأنك ملك
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

حكم خطيره ،،، يعطيك الصحة ...


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (21 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> أد إيه شكلها جميل
> هي دي شجر الكريز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عندنا في مصر بنقول الكريز
> هل هو شيء واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

نعم أخي 

هو نفس الاسم لنوع واحد من الفاكهة ، لدينا في سوريا وبلاد الشام نسميه (( الكرز ))
وفي الشقيقة مصر يسمونه (( الكريز ))







وهذه صورة للكرز على الشجرة ... 










ويخلط بعض الأشخاص بين أنواع الفاكهة لاختلاف التسمية 


مثلاً الفريز (باللهجة السورية ) = الفراولة ( في اللهجة المصرية ) 

 لعل أخواتنا العزيزات بيخبرونا إن كان هناك تسميات أخرى في دول المغرب العربي والجزائر الشقيقة 

وهذه صورة الفريز أو الفراولة ،بستان بيت جدي كان فيه توت بري وكرز وفريز وكان جدي - رحمه الله - يزرع قطعة من الأرض بالفريز مخصوص لأجلي وأنا صغيرة لأنه يعلم مدى محبتي لهذه الفاكهة ...












ونوع آخر يسمونه التوت البري أو ( توت العليق ) لأن أشجاره تتميز بأشواك صغيرة تعلق بالملابس ، وشجيرة توت العليق نفسها تنمو بشكل بري متعلقة على أطراف السواقي - الله يرحمك يا جدي - ....















جعلنا الله وإياكم من ورثة جنة النعيم ، ليكون لنا كما وعد الله عباده المتقين ..

قال تعالى :

"وفاكهة مما يتخيرون (20) ولحم طير مما يشتهون (21)" 
 - سورة الواقعة -


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (21 أبريل 2009)

> قال تعالى :
> 
> "وفاكهة مما يتخيرون (20) ولحم طير مما يشتهون (21)"
> - سورة الواقعة -


 

معلومة .....

تناول الفاكهة قبل الوجبات أفضل من تناولها بعد الوجبة الرئيسية والسبب كما تقدم في الآية الكريمة ، فقد قدم الله ذكر الفاكهة على اللحم ، ولهذا التقديم حكمة وقد أجريت دراسات غذائية تثبت فعالية ذلك واثره العظيم على الأجسام وصحتها .....


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أبريل 2009)

*الضحك على الذقون* 

*
*
​
*عائض القرني* 

*كثرة عدد السكان مع الجودة فضيلة عند الأمم لكن الخطأ أن يكثر العدد بلا نفع ولا إنتاج**، والإسلام يحث على طلب الذرية الطيبة الصالحة، ولكن إذا تحولت كثرة النسل إلى عبء اجتماعي صار هذا خطأ في التقدير، ونحن في **الشرق أكثر الأمم نمواً سكانياً مع ضعف في التربية** والتعليم، فقد تجد عند الواحد عشرين ابناً لكنه أهمل تأديبهم وتعليمهم فصار سهرهم في دبكة شعبية مع لعب البلوت وأكل الفصفص بلا إنتاج ولا عمل، بل صاروا حملاً ثقيلاً على الصرف الصحي والطرق والمطارات والمستشفيات، بينما الخواجة **ينجب طفلين فيعتني بهما فيخرج أحدهما طبيباً والآخر يهبط بمركبته على المريخ،* *وأنا ضد جلد الذات لكن ما دام أن الخطأ يتكرر والعلاج يستعصي فالبيان واجب**،* 



* لا زال بعض العرب يرفع عقيرته عبر الشاشات ويقول: **أنا ابن جلا وطلاع الثنايا**، ثم تجده في عالم الشرع لا يحفظ آية الكرسي، وفي عالم الدنيا لم يسمع بابن خلدون وابن رشد، وتجد الغربي **ساكتاً قابعاً في مصنعه أو معمله يبحث وينتج ويخترع ويبدع**، أرجو من شبابنا أن يقرأوا قصة أستاذ ثوره اليابان الصناعية «تاكيو اوساهيرا» وهي موجودة في كتاب «**كيف أصبحوا عظماء؟» كيف كان طالباً صغيراً ذهب للدراسة في ألمانيا، فكان ينسل إلى ورشة قريبة فيخدم فيها خمس عشرة ساعة على وجبة واحدة، فلما اكتشف كيف يدار المحرك وأخبر الأمة اليابانية بذلك استقبله عند عودته إلى المطار إمبراطور اليابان، فلما أدار المحرك وسمع الإمبراطور هدير المحرك قال: هذه أحسن موسيقى سمعتها في حياتي،* 



* وطالب عربي في المتوسطة سأله الأستاذ: **الكتاب لسيبويه مَنْ ألَّفه؟** قال الطالب: **الله ورسوله أعلم**، **والتمدد في الأجسام على حساب العقول مأساة، والافتخار بالآباء مع العجز منقصة،** لن يعترف بنا أحد حتى نعمل وننتج، فالمجد مغالبة والسوق مناهبة، وإن النجاح قطرات من الآهات والزفرات والعرق والجهد، **والفشل زخّات من الإحباط والنوم والتسويف،** كن ناجحاً ثم لا تبالي بمن نقد أو جرّح أو تهكم، إذا رأيت الناس يرمونك بأقواس النقد فاعلم أنك وصلت إلى بلاط المجد، وأن مدفعية الشرف تطلق لك واحدا وعشرين طلقة احتفاء بقدومك* 



* لقد هجر الكثير منّا الكتاب وأصبح يعيش الأمية فلا يحفظ آيةً ولا حديثاً ولا بيتاً ولم يقرأ كتاباً ولم يطالع قصة ولا رواية، ولكنه **علّق في مجلس بيته شجرة الأنساب؛ ليثبت لنا أنه من أسرة آل مفلس من قبيلة الجهلة،** والوحي ينادي «إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم»، والتاريخ يخبرك أن بلال مولى حبشي، وهو مؤذن الإسلام الأول، وأن جوهر الصقلي فاتح مصر وباني الأزهر أمازيغي أمهُ تبيع الجرجير في مدينة سبتة، ولكن النفس الوثّابة العظيمة **لا تعتمد على عظام الموتى**؛ **لأن العصامي يشرّف قبيلته وأمته وشعبه ولا ينتظر أن يشرفه الناس**، لقد كان نابليون شاباً فقيراً لكنه جدّ واجتهد حتى أخذ التاج من لويس الرابع عشر، وفتح المشرق وصار في التاريخ أسطورة، وهو القائل: «الحرب تحتاج إلى ثلاثة: المال ثم المال ثم المال، والمجد يحتاج إلى ثلاثة: العمل ثم العمل ثم العمل». *

*لقد أرضينا غرورنا بمدح أنفسنا حتى سكِرَ القلب بخمر المديح على مذهب جرير: أَلَستُم خَيرَ مَن رَكِبَ المَطايا؟ وقد ركب الآخر بساط الريح وإف 16 والكونكورد. ولو اجتمعنا ما انتجنا سيارة «فولكس فاغن» فضلاً عن «كراسيدا».** ورحم الله امرُؤًا عرف تقصيره فأصلح من نفسه ولابد أن تقنع المريض بمرضه حتى يستطيع أن يعالج نفسه على أني اعترف بأن عندنا عباقرة ونوابغ يحتاجون لمراكز بحوث ومؤسسات لرعايتهم ومعامل ومصانع لاستقبال نتاجهم.* 

 *لقد تركت اليابان الحرب وتابت إلى الله من القتال وتوجهت للعمل والإنتاج**، فصارت آيةً للسائلين وكدّس العراق قبل الغزو السلاح واشتغل بحروبٍ مع الجيران، فانتهى قادته إلى المشنقة، وجُوِّع الشعب ثم قُتِل وسُحِق. سوف نفتخر إذا نظر الواحد منّا إلى سيارته وثلاجته وتلفازه وجواله فوجدها صناعةً محلية. **وأرجو أن نقتصد في الأمسيات الشعرية فإن عشرة دواوين من الشعر لا تنتج صاعاً من شعير* 

* يقول نزار قباني:* 
* وطالعوا كتب التاريخ واقتنعوا متى البنادق كانت تسكن الكتبا؟** وعلينا أن نعيد ترميم أنفسنا بالإيمان والعمل **وتهذيب عقولنا بالعلم والتفكر**، وهذا جوهر رسالتنا الربانية الخالدة وطريق ذلك المسجد والمكتبة والمصنع، والخطوة الأولى مكتبة منـزلية على مذهب الخليفة الناصر الأندلسي يوم ألزم الناس بإنشاء مكتبة في كل منـزل **وقراءة يومية مركزة**، وهذا خير من مجالس الغيبة والقيل والقال وقتل الزمان بالهذيان.. **«وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون* ​

 
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أبريل 2009)

*هكذا تكون الزوجه : 1/2*

*كن مع الله ولا تبالي*





*من أروع القصص الحقيقية*


*قصة قصّها الأستاذ **الدكتور خالد الجبير*


*استشاري جراحة القلب والشراييــــــن*​



*يقول الدكتور :*


*في أحد الأيام أجريت عملية جراحية لطفل عمره **سنتان ونصف*


*وكان ذلك اليوم هو يوم الثلاثاء ، و في يوم الأربعاء كان الطفل*


*في حيوية وعافية يوم الخميس الساعة 11:15ولا أنسى هذا الوقت*


*للصدمة التي وقعت إذ بأحدى الممرضات تخبرني بأن **قلب و تنفس*


*الطفل قد توقفا عن العمل **فذهبت إلى الطفل مسرعا ً وقمت بعملية*


*تدليك للقلب استمرت 45 دقيقة وطول هذه الفترة لم يكن قلبه يعمل*


*وبعدها كتب الله لهذا القلب أن يعمل فحمـــــــــــــــدنا الله تعالى*​

*

ثم ذهبت لأخبر أهله بحالته وكما تعلمون كم هو صعب أن تخبر*


*أهل المريض بحالته إذا كانت سيئة وهذا من أصعب ما يتعرض*


*له الطبيب ولكنه ضروري فسألت عن والد الطفل فلم أجده لكني*


*وجدت أمه فقلت لها إن سبب **توقف قلب** ولدك عن العمل هو نتيجة*


*نزيف في الحنجرة **ولا ندري ما هو سببه و أتوقع أن دماغه قد مات*


*فماذا تتوقعون أنها قالت ؟ هل صرخت ؟ هل صاحــــــــــــت ؟*


*هل قالت أنت السبب ؟لم تقل شيئا من هذا كله بل قالت **الحمد لله*


*ثم تركتني وذهبت ،،، و بعد 10 أيام بدأ الطفل في التحرك فحمدنا*


*الله تعالى واستبشـــــــــــــرنا خيرا ًبأن حالة الدماغ معقولة ،،،،*​



*بعد 12يوم **يتوقف قلبه مرة أخرى** بسبب هذا النزيف فأخذنا في*


*تدليكه لمدة 45 دقيقة ولم يتحرك قلبه قلت لأمه : هذه المرة لا أمل*


*على ما أعتقد فقالت : **الحمد لله** اللهم إن كان في شفائه خيرا ً فاشفه يا رب*


*و بحمد الله عاد القلب للعمل ولكن تكرر** توقف قلب هذا الطفل** بعد ذلك*


*مرات إلى أن تمكن أخصائي القصبة الهوائية بأمر الله أن يوقف النزيف*


*و يعود قلبه للعمل ومر ت الآن 3 أشهر ونصف و الطفل في الإنعاش لا يتحرك*


*ثم ما أن بدأ بالحركة وإذا به يصاب **بخراج ٍ وصديدغريب عظيم في رأسه*


*لم أر مثله فقلنا للأم : بأن ولدك ميت لا محالة فإن كان قد نجا من توقف*


*قلبه المتكرر ، فلن ينجو من هذا الخراج فقالت** الحمد لله** ، ثم تركتني و ذهبت*


*بعد ذلك قمنا بتحويل الحالة فورا إلى **جراحي المخ و الأعصاب **وتولوا معالجة الصبي*


*ثم بعد ثلاثة أسابيع بفضل الله شفي الطفل من هذا الخراج ، لكنه **لا يتحرك*


*وبعد أسبوعين يصاب **بتسمم عجيب في الدم** وتصل حرارته إلى 41,2 درجة مئوية*


*فقلت للأم : إن دماغ ابنك في خطر شديد ، لا أمل في نجاته فقالت بصبر*


*و يقين** الحمد لله** ، اللهم إن كان في شفائه خيرا ً فاشفه...*​


*بعد أن أخبرت أم هذا الطفل بحالة ولدها الذي كان يرقد على السرير رقم 5*


*ذهبت للمريض على السرير رقم 6 لمعاينته وإذا بأم هذا المريض تبكي وتصيح وتقول :*


*يا دكتور يا دكتور الحقني يا دكتور حرارة الولد 37,6 درجة راح يموت*


*فقلت لها متعجبا ً : شوفي أم هذا الطفل الراقد على السرير رقم 5 حرارة*


*ولدها 41 درجة وزيادةوهي صابرة و تحمد الله ، فقالت أم المريض صاحب السرير رقم 6*


*عن أم هذا الطفل : (**هذه المرأة مو صاحية ولا واعية **) ، فتذكرت حديث المصطفى*


*صلى الله عليه وسلم الجميل العظيم ( **طوبى للغرباء** ) مجرد كلمتين ، لكنهما كلمتان تهزان أمة*


*لم أرى في حياتي طوال عملي لمدة 23 سنة في المستشفيات مثل هذه الأخت الصابرة*

*

بعد ذلك بفترة *​*
**توقفت الكلى **فقلنا لأم الطفل : لا أمل هذه المرة ، لن ينجو*


*فقالت بصبر وتوكل على الله تعالى** الحمد لله** ، وتركتني ككل مرة وذهبت*


*دخلنا الآن في الأسبوع الأ خير من الشهر الرابع وقد شفي الولد بحمد الله من التسمم*​


*ثم ما أن دخلنا الشهر الخامس إلا ويصاب الطفل بمرض عجيب لم أره في حياتي*


*التهاب شديد في الغشاء البلوري حول الصدر **وقد شمل عظام الصدر و كل المناطق*


*حولها مما اضطرني إلى أن أفتح صدره واضطرُ أن **أجعل القلب مكشوفا **بحيث إذا*


*بدلنا الغيارات ترى القلب ينبض أمامك عندما وصلت *


يتبع ................... 2/2
​​​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أبريل 2009)

*هكذا تكون الزوجه :2/2*

*كن مع الله ولا تبالي* 
 







*ثم ما أن دخلنا الشهر الخامس إلا ويصاب الطفل بمرض عجيب لم أره في حياتي*


*التهاب شديد في الغشاء البلوري حول الصدر **وقد شمل عظام الصدر و كل المناطق*


*حولها مما اضطرني إلى أن أفتح صدره واضطرُ أن **أجعل القلب مكشوفا **بحيث إذا*


*بدلنا الغيارات ترى القلب ينبض أمامك عندما وصلت حالة الطفل لهذه المرحلة*


*قلت للأم : خلاص هذا لايمكن علاجه بالمرة لا أمل لقد تفاقم وضعه ، فقالت** الحمد لله*


*مضى الآن علينا ستة أشهر و نصف وخرج الطفل من الإنعاش **لا يتكلم لا يرى لا يسمع*


*لا يتحرك لا يضحك و صدره مفتوح** ويمكن أن ترى قلبه ينبض أمامك والأم هي*


*التي تساعد في تبديل الغيارات صابرة ومحتسبة هل تعلمون ما حدث بعد ذلك ؟*


*وقبل أن أخبركم ، ما تتوقعون من نجاة طفل مر بكل هذه المخاطر والآلام والأمراض ؟*


*وماذا تتوقعون من هذه الأم الصابرة أن تفعل وولدها أمامها عل شفير القبر*


*و لا تملك من أمرها الا الدعاء والتضرع لله تعالى هل تعلمون ما حدث بعد شهرين*


*ونصف للطفل الذي يمكن أن ترى قلبه ينبض أمامك ؟ لقد **شفي الصبي تماما*


*برحمة الله عزوجل جزاء ً لهذه الأم الصالحة وهو الآن يسابق أمه على رجليه*


*كأن شيئا ً لم يصبه وقد عاد كما كان صحيحا معافى ً لم تنته القصة بعد ، ما أبكاني*


*ليس هذا ، ما أبكاني هو القادم : بعد خروج الطفل من المستشفى بسنة و نصف*


*يخبرني أحد الإخوة في قسم العملياتبأن رجلا ً وزوجته ومعهم ولدين يريدون رؤيتك*


*فقلت من هم ؟ فقال بأنه لا يعرفهم فذهبت لرؤيتهم وإذا بهم والد ووالدة الطفل الذي*


*أجريت له العمليات السابقة عمره الآن **5 سنوات** مثل الوردة في صحة وعافية*


*كأن لم يكن به شيء ومعهم أيضا **مولود عمره 4أشهر*​



*فرحبت بهم وسألت الأب ممازحا ًعن هذا المولود الجديد الذي تحمله أمه*


*هل هو رقم 13 أو 14 من الأولاد ؟ فنظر إلي بابتسامة عجيبة*


*( كأنه يقول لي : والله يا دكتور إنك مسكين )*


*ثم قال لي بعد هذه الابتسامة : إن هذا هو الولد الثاني*


*وأن الولد الأول الذي أجريت له العمليات السابقة*


*هو أول ولد يأتينا بعد 17 عاما من العقم*


*وبعد أن رزقنا به ، أصيب بهذه الأمراض التي تعرفها*​



*لم أتمالك نفسي وامتلأت عيوني بالدموع وسحبت الرجل لا إراديا ً من يده*


*ثم أدخلته في غرفة عندي وسألته عن زوجته ، قلت له من هي زوجتك*


*هذه التي تصبر كل هذا الصبر على طفلها الذي أتاها بعد 17 عاما من العقم ؟*


*لا بد أن قلبها ليس بورا ً بل هو خصبٌُُُ بالإيمان بالله تعالى*​


*هل تعلمون ماذا قال ؟ أنصتوا معي يا أخواني و يا أخواتي وخاصة يا أيها الأخوات الفاضلات*


*فيكفيكن فخرا ً في هذا الزمان أن تكون هذه المسلمة من بني جلدتكن لقد قال :*


*أنا متزوج من هذه المرأة منذ 19 عاما وطوال هذه المدة لم تترك **قيام الليل** إلا بعذر شرعي*


*وما شهدت عليها **غيبة ولا نميمة ولا كذب **واذا خرجتُ من المنزل أو رجعتُ إليه*


*تفتح لي الباب وتدعو لي وتستقبلني وترحب بي وتقوم بأعمالها بكل حب ورعاية وأخلاق وحنان*


*ويكمل الرجل حديثه ويقول : يا دكتور لا استطيع بكل هذه الأخلاق و الحنان*


*الذي تعاملني به زوجتي أن أفتح عيني فيها حياءً منها وخجلا ً*


*فقلت له : ومثلها يستحق ذلك بالفعل منك*


*انتهى كلام** الدكتورخالد الجبير** حفظه الله*​



*يقول الله تعالى :*


*وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوفْ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الأَمَوَالِ وَالأنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ (155)*


*الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ (156)*


*أُولَـئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ (157)*


*سورة البقرة*​


*و يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام :*


*ما يصيب ُ المسلم َ من نصب ٍ ولا وصبٍ ولا هم ٍ ولاحزن ٍ **
ولا أذىً ولا غم ٍ حتى الشوكة يشاكها إلا كفر الله بها خطاياه​​​*​




*هكذا تكون الزوجه - هذه المشاركه طبقا للاستراتيجيه الجديده في التعامل مع المرأه:20:*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أبريل 2009)

*انها تبدو حقيقيه - ابداع فعلا :1/3*

:75::75:it looks real:75::75:


























يتبع ............... 2/3​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (21 أبريل 2009)

*زادنا الله من حكمتك يا شيخنا*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> *الضحك على الذقون* ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (21 أبريل 2009)

"ليس لدي الوقت لأفكر فيما حرمت منه لدي الكثير من النعم لأفكر فيها"
هذا ماقالته هيلن كيلر وهي أعجوبة في قهر الصعاب والتحديات
لمن فاته الاطلاع على هذه العبقرية الفذة إلى الرابط 
هيلن كيلر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أبريل 2009)

*انها تبدو حقيقيه - ابداع فعلا :2/3*


























يتبع ............... 3/3


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (21 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> *كن مع الله ولا تبالي*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
سبحانك يارب 

اليوم في محاضرة للدكتور خالد الجبير على مسرح البلدية ، وانا مدعوة لحضورها بعد صلاة المغرب ....

إن شاء الله رح أعمل جهدي روح وأحضر مادام هيك الأسلوب راقي ...
تهانينا على هذه الاستراتيجية الحكيمة ، فعلاً مؤثرة 

شكرا جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أبريل 2009)

*انها تبدو حقيقيه - ابداع فعلا :3/3*





url=http://www.up.6y6y.com]




[/url]


خلوا بالكم وانتوا بتبصوا احسن تقعوا ههههههههههههه:67:


----------



## نوارة (21 أبريل 2009)

لما فتحت اليوم مالقيت حتى حد :87:

وين كان كل الاعضاء :81: حتى الزوار ماكانش








لما لقيت روحي وحدي خفت وخرجت 



​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> :75::75:it looks real:75::75:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لقد اعجب كل زملائي المعماريين هذا الابداع والجميع يحييك فشكرا اخ محي


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (21 أبريل 2009)

*كيف تكون سعيداً في الدوام*


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

بعد هذه الحرب الضروس :3:... الإنتربول :78: قرر التدخل، حيث أنها معركة مجهولة النتائج حقيقةً :87: .. 

تدخل الإنتربول يأتي خوفاً من النتائج التي قد تودي بالإنتربول نفسه :80:، ليحط رحله في سجن أبو غريب :10:، وذلك بعد إغلاق غوانتانامو :18:....... أعتقد غوانتانامو أفضل من أبو غريب :86: :4: :80:...... 

:55:

النتيجة، سيتم حذف جميع تلك المشاركات عن هذه المعركة، وشكراً لكم جميعاً  

لكم جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..

:56:​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 أبريل 2009)

*أنا قايل من الأول*



أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> 
> بعد هذه الحرب الضروس :3:... الإنتربول :78: قرر التدخل، حيث أنها معركة مجهولة النتائج حقيقةً :87: ..
> 
> ...



أستاذ ورئيس قسم الحذف ومكافحة المشاركات
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> أستاذ ورئيس قسم الحذف ومكافحة المشاركات
> هههههههههههههه


 
ماشاء الله..... المشاركات عددها 79 .... ولكنها تأبى إلا أن تبقى.. لم أتمكن من الحذف بعد :81: :80:


وأخيراً تم الحذف بنجاح.... والغنائم بقيت عند أصحابها ههههه


لكم تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 أبريل 2009)

*تبارك الله ..... تبارك الله*



أبو الحلول قال:


> ماشاء الله..... المشاركات عددها 79 .... ولكنها تأبى إلا أن تبقى.. لم أتمكن من الحذف بعد :81: :80:
> 
> 
> وأخيراً تم الحذف بنجاح.... والغنائم بقيت عند أصحابها ههههه
> ...



أعتقد إن صعب موضوع زي ده يقف مع حضرتك ياهندسة
:68::68::68::68::68::68::68::68::68::68:


----------



## زاد أحمد (23 أبريل 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


>



ههههههههههههه وسيلة بسيطة جدا وبدون تكاليف , شكرا على الفكرة , وبالمناسبة أي هية النوعية اللي تنصيحينا بها.


----------



## زاد أحمد (23 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> 
> بعد هذه الحرب الضروس :3:... الإنتربول :78: قرر التدخل، حيث أنها معركة مجهولة النتائج حقيقةً :87: ..
> 
> ...




الشرطـــــــــة دائما تأتي متأخرة للاسف وفي كل النزاعات طبعا , بعد الهدنة الموقعة بين طرفي الحرب, وين كانت الأنتربول أثناء الحرب:9: :73: , لولا تدخل العقلاء لعرفت الحرب مجرى لا تحمد عقباه............

لكن يبدو أن هناك مشاركات لم تحذف بعد أو ربما لا تعد من مخلفات الحرب أو ربما نال التعب من مشرفنا أبو الحلول من حذف 79 مشاركة,
:68: :68: :68:


----------



## Ayman (23 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ماشاء الله..... المشاركات عددها 79 .... ولكنها تأبى إلا أن تبقى.. لم أتمكن من الحذف بعد :81: :80:
> 
> 
> وأخيراً تم الحذف بنجاح.... والغنائم بقيت عند أصحابها ههههه
> ...




لا تحاول اخي ابو الحلول فقد سبق الكثيرون منهم انت نفسك !
موضوع كهذا يجدر ادراجه تحت عنوان (متجدد باستمرار) يعني مثله مثل الفيروس ..
ربنا يعينكم يا المشرفين


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أبريل 2009)

*When I was small I was very mischievous!* 




*I used to break rocks with my *
*head* 


*

*
​*
**Used to play with **Basketball* *!* 
​
 





*Surf on the waves** !* 
  




​​*Go skating** !*​ 



​​
*Used to Challenge the police** !*​ 






*Even make a Lion get frightened** !* 


 


  
*Swim with my **Dolphin !*  
 ​ 
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
 
*Now I am a **Banker *





*I Just sit on a chair** !* 
​
​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكــم ورحمـة الله وبركاتــه ،،

الدولفين The Dolphin 






الدولفين حيوان ثديي مائي من العائلة الدلفينية، ورتبة الحيوانات المائية يعيش في كل البحار والمحيطات ما عدا البحار القطبية، وهو يألف المياه الكشوفة والساحلية، لكنه نادراً ما يقترب من الشواطىء أو من المياه الضحلة. 

يبلغ الطول الإجمالي للدلفين العادي حوالي 2,6 متر، ويزن نحو 140 كغ، وعادة ما يكون الذكر أكبر قليلاً من الأنثى وهذا الجنس ينقسم إلى أجناس فرعية توجد في البحار والمحيطات المختلفة، وبحسب البيئة والموقع الجغرافي يختلف لون وحجم الدلافين. 

هناك بين (30 إلى 50) سناً على كل جانب لكل فك، وهو يقتات بالأسماك في المقام الأول، وزعانفه كلها حادة مثلثة الشكل. 


تتنفس الدلافين الهواء، لهذا فهي تصعد الى سطح البحر لاستنشاق الهواء ثم تعوص فى الماء ثانية. 
وللدولفين رئة واحدة فقط، وهو يتنفس بشكل إرادي لأنه يقضي جزءاً كبيراً من وقته تحت الماء، فيضطر أثناء ذلك أن يمتنع عن التنفس، وعندما ينام يبقى جزء من دماغه يعمل للمحافظة على تحكمه بالتنفس، وتبقى إحدى غينيه مفتوحة أثناء النوم. 
تدوم فترة الحمل عند الدلافين 11 شهراً، وترضع الدلافين أولادها سنة كاملة، وعادةً ما تصبح الدلفين بالغة تمام النضج الجنسي بعد 3 أو 4 سنوات من ولادتها، وهي تعيش (25 - 30 سنة). 
السلوك: 
يحيا ضمن قطعان يتراوح عدد أفرادها بين 10 و 100 دلفين. وقد يصل تعداد أفراده إلى 1000 دلفين أحياناً يهاجر بشكل مستمر فيهاجر من البحر الأبيض المتوسط إلى شواطىء أميركا ويعود إلى المكان نفسه متبعاً جولة دائرية. 
ويتمتع الدولفين بحس جماعي فعندما يجد نفسه مثلاً في خطر يصدر صوتاً يشبه الصفير يجذب رفاقه فيأتون لنجدته، وعندما يمر الدلافين أمام قطيع من السمك يقوم الدلافين بمحاصرة هذا القطيع من كل الجهات ثم الانقضاض عليه. 

وقد اكتشفت الدراسات الحديثة أن للدولفين لغة خاصة به، تتكون من 32 صوتاً مختلفاً يستعملها للتفاهم. 

وتستخدم الدلافين صوتها لكي تحدد الاتجاهات، فهي تطلق أصواتها مرتفعة ثم تستقبل صداها لتحديد اتجاه وبُعد الأشياء من حولها، و تسخدم ذلك من أجل البحث عن الطعام والسباحة في البحر دون الاصطدام بالعوائق. 

كما تصدر بعض الدلافين أصواتاً عالية جداً تتسبب في غيبوبة السمك الصغير الذي يسبح من حولها داخل مدى تلك الموجات الصوتية ثم يلتهم الدولفين تلك الأسماك. 

وتستطيع الدلافين التعرف على حجم وبعد وسرعة أي شئ في أعماق البحار من خلال الا ستماع إلى الذبذبات الصوتية التي تصدر عن هذه الأشياء . ويمكنه التمييز بين شكلين كرويين لا يختلفان أكثر من ربع بوصه في الحجم ، وقد استفاد سلاح البحرية الأمريكي من هذه المهارات بتدريب الدلافين على العثور على الألغام البحرية. 

كما كشفت الأبحاث أن سمع الدولفين مرهف لدرجة أنه يستطيع أن يلتقط أي صوت تحت الماء على بعد 15 ميلاً، 

وقد لاحظ العلماء أن سرعة جريان الماء حول الدولفين كبيرة جداً ولمعرفة هذا السبب قاموا باجراء عدد من التجارب والأبحاث العلمية فوجدوا أن جلد الدولفين يتكون من ثلاث طبقات: 
الطبقة الخارجية تكون مرنة ورقيقة، وأما الطبقة الداخلية فتكون ثخينة وذات شعيرات بلاستكية شبيه بالفرشاة وتوجد فيها أيضا قضبان مرنة. أما الطبقة الوسطى فتتكون من طبقة تشبه الإسفنج. 

وهكذا فإن الماء الذي يصطدم بالدلافين وهي تسبح بسرعة كبيرة يشكل دوامة ماء، وهذه الدوامة لها ضغط كبير على جلد الدولفين فتقوم الطبقة الأولى من الجلد بتخفيف الضغط ونقله إلى الطبقة الداخلية، وبهذا فإن الدوامة تنتهي قبل أن تكبر. 

ويشكل القرش العدو الأخطر بالنسبة للدولفين، ولذلك تحرص الدلافين على أن تعيش ضمن جماعات، وعندما يقترب القرش من هذه الجماعة يقوم الدلافين بعملية تمويه فيبتعد اثنين من الدولافين عن الجماعة ليلفتا انتباه القرش ويقوم بملاحقتهما، وعندئذ تنتهز الجماعة تلك الفرصة بإبعاد الصغار عن الخطر، ثم تقوم بتوجيه الضربات تلو الأخرى لهذا العدو المفترس.

والدلافين حيوانات ذكية ويمكنها القيام بكثير من المواقف الطريفة، إحدى الدلافين و أسمها (أكى) تعودت على أن تتلقى مكافأة مقابل مساعدتها فى تنظيف الحوض الذى تعيش فيه، فهى تحضر أوراق الشجر، أو أى فضلات أخرى بالحوض الى مدربهامن أجل الحصول على وجبتها المفضلة يا لها لفكرة!، 
أنواع الدلافين 

هناك أكثر من 30 نوعاًَ من الدلافين تسبح مياه محيطات و الأنهار العالم، وتعد دلافين الماوي أصغر الدلافين حجماً وتعيش جنوب المحيط الهادىء، و يقارب طولها متراً واحداً أما أكبر أنواع الدلافين حجماًً فهو دولفين (أوركا) الذي يعرف باسم الحوت القاتل، ويصل طول الذكر الأوركا إلى 10 أمتار تقريباً . 
الدولفين الباسيفيكي الأبيض الجنب : 

يوجد هذا النوع بكثرة في شمالي المحيط الباسيفيكي، ويتميز باللون الأسود على ظهره، ويكون اللون رمادياً قاتماً على الجانبين ثم يتحول إلى الأبيض في الناحية السفلى، وهناك خط أسود يسير من زاويتي الفم على طول الزعانف الجانبية يفصل بين الجانب السفلي الأبيض واللون الرمادي على الجانبين. 










يحيا ضمن قطعان يصل عدد أفرادها إلى 100 دلفين، وقد يصل عددها في بعض الأحيان إلى عدة آلاف، وفي الخريف يهاجر من المياه الشمالية الباردة إلى المياه الدافئة. 

دولفين الأمازون: 

يعيش في الأنهار العذبة والبحيرات ويوجد بكثرة في حوض الأمازون الأعلى على مسافة 3 كم عن مصبات النهر. 

لهذا الدولفين ظهرٌ رمادي وأجزاؤه السفلى باهتة، وعلى أنفه توجد شعيرات صغيرة جداً، وعيناه صغيرتان شوكة مرنة في ذيله تمكنه من التحرك بسهولة عبر العوائق الموجودة في النهر. 
الدولفين ذو الأنف الشبيه بعنق الزجاجة: 

وهو أكثر أنواع الدلافين انتشاراً، يعيش في كل البحار المعتدلة، ويألف المياه الساحلية، يبلغ طول هذا الدلفين حوالي 4 أمتار، ويزن نحو 227 كلغ، وقد يصل أحياناً إلى 650 كلغ، اللون الأساسي له هو الرمادي الفضي لكنه قد يأخذ لوناً آخر بحسب البيئة التي يوجد فيها. 

يتميز بمنقاره القصير وفمه الذي يبدو كأنه يبتسم، وفكه السفلي أكثر بروزاً من العلوي، وزعنفته الظهرية تميل بزاوية إلى الوراء وهي مثلثة الشكل. 

وهو معروف بذكائه ومرحه، ويهوى مرافقة السفن، وكثيراً ما ترى الدلافين تلاحق الزوارق السريعة، وتغوص وتقفز بالقرب منها ويمكنها القيام بكثير من الألعاب، كما يمكنها أن يسبح بسرعة تصل إلى (27كم/سا). 

الدلفين المبقع: 

يوجد هذا الدلفين في المناطق الإستوائية من المحيط الأطلسي، والمحيط الهندي، وهو يألف العيش في المياه العميقة وتوجد بقع وعلامات باهتة وداكنة في الأجزاء العليا والسفلى من جسمه، وكلما تقدمت السن بالدولفين ازدادت البقع في جسمه. 

وبعكس ما تقوم به كثير من أنواع الدلفين التي تغوص في أعماق المحيط بحثاً عن طعامها نجد أن الدلفين المبقع يبحث عن طعامه في المياه السطحية، حيث الرخويات والقشريات. 

وتعد هذه الدلافين من الأنواع النادرة، وقد تعرضت للموت بسبب الكمائن التي تنصب لأسماك التونة .


----------



## eng abdallah (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندسة ........


----------



## Ayman (23 أبريل 2009)

*لا تعليق ..فقط ابتسم*

حذفت صور عن الزمالك عشان محدش يزعل :16:


----------



## eng abdallah (23 أبريل 2009)

اقرؤوا القرءان ......فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعاً لأصحابه


----------



## eng abdallah (23 أبريل 2009)

> حذفت صور عن الزمالك عشان محدش يزعل :16:


 
كنت تسيبها محدش هيزعل......هههههه


----------



## eng abdallah (23 أبريل 2009)

*اختار اللى تعجبك واضحك عليها






















































*​


----------



## SHADY GALAL (23 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *أنا حليت اللغز و أسمي مسجل هل تستطيع أنت فكر و حله**à*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدي 

شادى جلال 
أعدادى هندسه و ناوى على قسم مدني ان شاء الله :d


----------



## حسان2 (23 أبريل 2009)

*الحمار*

عم يتفلسف الحمار يخاطب إبن آدم و يقلو


عجبي عليك يا ابن آدم يا كبير الدار



قوّمت الدنيا و ما قعدتها لما قالولك حمار



شو يعني اسمي شتيمة و لا جنسي شي عار؟؟؟




خلقني ربي و خلقك و ما حدا بايدوا الاختيار


و أنا مهما زاد الحمل فوقي صابر على المشوار





لا بيوم أرفع عيني على جارتي و بصون الجار


و لا بيوم بطلّع على رزق غيري و بطقّ منو و بغار




و لا مهر أدفع لحمارتي و لا خواتم و لا سوار





و لا شقة أجمع بحقها

و لا أجهز دار




و لا حرٍٍُِِِمتي حامل تتوحم بدها كافيار ....


و لا بنت تخرج عن طوعي و تجيب لي العار




و لا ابن يدمن و يهلوس و يوقع و ينهار




عايش بحالي و متهني وليش بدي احتار


باكل و بشرب و أنهق و ما في عندي أسرار





و عندي ابن آدم يخدمني ليل و نهار







اذا جعت يشتري برسيمي بأغلى الأسعار

و اذا مرضت بيعالجني و يدعي الستار

خادم أمين من غير راتب و لا حتى أيجار

عرفت يا بني آدم مين فينا طلع الحمار؟
​


----------



## eng abdallah (23 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس حسان .....متخليش الحمير يضحكو علينا 

الحمار حمار طول عمره........

والإنسان هيفضل طول عمره إنسان ....


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 أبريل 2009)

*علشان كده غنو له*



حسان2 قال:


> عم يتفلسف الحمار يخاطب إبن آدم و يقلو
> 
> 
> عجبي عليك يا ابن آدم يا كبير الدار
> ...



على فكرة في ناس كتير بتقدر الحمار
وكمان بيغنوا له ويعملوا فيه أشعار


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أبريل 2009)

*لغز جديد .... ورجونا عضلاتكم ....*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​ 
لدينا اليوم لغز جديد بحاجة إلى حل...... ​ 
حقيقةً هو ليس بذاك اللغز الصعب، أو أنه ليس لغزاً أصلاً، وإنما هي مسألة يمكن حلها بعملية حسابية بسيطة........ ورجونا عضلاتكم بالموضوع  ​ 

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..​ 



من يستطيع فتح الملف المرفق؟؟ 







عندما تتمكن من فتح الملف ستجد أسماء العديد من المميزين الذين تمكنوا من فتحه قبلك.... الآن هو دوركافتحه وأضف اسمك إليه. 



ولكن للأمانة العلمية لا تحذف أي إسم أو تضيف أي اسم إلا اسمك فقط واملأ معلوماتك الصحيحة لعلك تلتقي ببعض هؤلاء يوما من يدري؟؟







اللغز هو:


كان أحد الموظفين متجهاً إلى مقر عمله، و عندما أراد الدخول نسي الأرقام السرية والمكونة من خمسة أرقام لدخول الباب الرئيس،فهل يمكنك مساعدته؟؟؟ 

و لكنه تذكر خمسة أمور متعلقة بالأرقام وهي:

·الرقم الخامس + الرقم الثالث يساوي 14
·الرقم الرابع أكبر من الرقم الثاني بواحد
·الرقم الأول أقل من ضعف الرقم الثاني بواحد
·الرقم الثاني + الرقم الثالث يساوي 10
·مجموع جميع الأعداد الخمس يساوي 30

حاول إيجاد الأرقام الخمسة ؟؟؟

*الحل هو الرقم السري لفتح ملف الإكسل* 





*لقد تمكنت من حل هذا اللغز وفتح الملف - جرب حظك وإذا نجحت، أضف اسمك ثم احفظ الملف ثم أعد إرساله مع اللغز كمشاركة جديدة*​


*:56:*​


----------



## هادي المهندس (23 أبريل 2009)

*شده الملاحظه............*



nouara قال:


> لما فتحت اليوم مالقيت حتى حد :87:
> 
> وين كان كل الاعضاء :81: حتى الزوار ماكانش
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم

انظروا الى شده ملاحظه النساء هي اقوى لكون اهتمامهم بالتفاصيل ........... حقيقه ملاحظه ممتازه .

على فكره هذا اي وقت بالضبط ................ هههههههههههههه .
:59:

مع تحياتي


----------



## أبو نادر (23 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​
> لدينا اليوم لغز جديد بحاجة إلى حل...... ​
> حقيقةً هو ليس بذاك اللغز الصعب، أو أنه ليس لغزاً أصلاً، وإنما هي مسألة يمكن حلها بعملية حسابية بسيطة........ ورجونا عضلاتكم بالموضوع  ​
> 
> ...




*أخخخخخخخ
كنت حابب يكون أول من يضيف اسمه بعدك
بس المشكلة طلع الملف أوفس 2007 وما عندي إلا 2003
رح أبعتلك الجواب على الخاص
وعلى فكرة مجرد خمس معادلات بخمس مجاهيل بتنحل بدقيقتين
.
.
.
.
.
.
أسف لاستخدام العامية:7::7:*


----------



## نوارة (23 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انظروا الى شده ملاحظه النساء هي اقوى لكون اهتمامهم بالتفاصيل ........... حقيقه ملاحظه ممتازه .
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههه
هدي كانت في وقت الفطور بتوقيتنا يعني حوالي 12 ونصف​


----------



## أبو نادر (23 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انظروا الى شده ملاحظه النساء هي اقوى لكون اهتمامهم بالتفاصيل ........... حقيقه ملاحظه ممتازه .
> 
> ...



*على سيرة الملاحظات أخي هادي
عندي سؤال للأخت الفاضلة 
-شو أخبار الكاسبر معاك إن شاء الله عم تحدثي وعم يزيل الفيروسات كويس:5:
-أنت لسه بتستخدمي أتوكاد 2004:80:
أخيرا خليكي ع الإكس بي وشو بدك بوجع الراس تبع الفيستا


شو رأيك بملاحظات الرجال:5::15:*


----------



## زاد أحمد (23 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​
> لدينا اليوم لغز جديد بحاجة إلى حل...... ​
> حقيقةً هو ليس بذاك اللغز الصعب، أو أنه ليس لغزاً أصلاً، وإنما هي مسألة يمكن حلها بعملية حسابية بسيطة........ ورجونا عضلاتكم بالموضوع  ​
> 
> ...



شكرا لك أبو الحلول على اللغز الجميل ,تم الحل لكن ملف الإكسل بحاجة إلى باسوورد ,


----------



## هادي المهندس (23 أبريل 2009)

*شده ملاحظه.........*



skill قال:


> *على سيرة الملاحظات أخي هادي
> عندي سؤال للأخت الفاضلة
> -شو أخبار الكاسبر معاك إن شاء الله عم تحدثي وعم يزيل الفيروسات كويس:5:
> -أنت لسه بتستخدمي أتوكاد 2004:80:
> ...




السلام عليكم

شده ملاحظه الاخت نوره جعلتك تنتبه الى تفاصيل الصوره المرفوعه ههههههههههه حلوه اخي skill  



مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي ابو الحلول المسأله تم حلها حبيبي لكن المشكله ان الملف لا يفتح ......................



مع تحياتي


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (23 أبريل 2009)

مشاركه جميله منك كما تعودنا دائما
حبيت اكون بعديك علي طول اخي ابو الحلول


----------



## زاد أحمد (23 أبريل 2009)

تم الحل, وإضافة إسمي إلى القائمة , رقم 80 بعد أبو الحلول , رقم ابو الحلول هو79 وهو نفس عدد المشاركات التي حذفها بعد الحرب السابقة. يا لها من صدفة 


الملف في المرفقات ​


----------



## زاد أحمد (23 أبريل 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> مشاركه جميله منك كما تعودنا دائما
> حبيت اكون بعديك علي طول اخي ابو الحلول



الأخ أحمد عصام سبقتني في تحرير المشاركة, وساختار التأخر بمرتبة وإعادة رفع الملف


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أبريل 2009)

skill قال:


> *أخخخخخخخ*
> *كنت حابب يكون أول من يضيف اسمه بعدك*
> *بس المشكلة طلع الملف أوفس 2007 وما عندي إلا 2003*
> *رح أبعتلك الجواب على الخاص*
> ...


له له له... الحق عليك... u have to be an updated engineer :68:




هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي ابو الحلول المسأله تم حلها حبيبي لكن المشكله ان الملف لا يفتح ......................
> مع تحياتي


أهلاً أخي هادي... حلك على الخاص، صحيح، ربما مشكلتك هي نفسها مشكلة الأخ skill :82: :68:




أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> مشاركه جميله منك كما تعودنا دائما
> حبيت اكون بعديك علي طول اخي ابو الحلول


ممتاز أخي عصام....... معلللللللم :20:




زاد أحمد قال:


> الأخ أحمد عصام سبقتني في تحرير المشاركة, وساختار التأخر بمرتبة وإعادة رفع الملف


 حلوة منك أخي زاد :75:


طلع الحل سهل متل ما توقعت... ممتازين يا أعضاء الهندسة المدنية :75: هههههه


لكم جميعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
شكرا لك اخي ابو الحلول على اللغز ....قمت بحله في اقل من نصف دقيقة و لكن لما اجيت افتح الملف أخدت اكتب الارقام من اليسار الى اليمين فلم يفتح معي الملف لكن لحسن الحظ انتبهت بسرعة ...هدا النوع من الالغاز تجده في المقررات التعليمية .
اختي نوارة احذري لازالت الحرب قائمة رغم كونها باردة هذه الايام الا ان الكل يتربص لنا و الطرف الاخر عدته و عدده لا يستهان به فلقد تم استدعاء الفلق الاحتياطية ....و فيه قائد اركان كان في جولة سياحية قام بإلغاء جولته ليستلم المهام ايضا ....


----------



## Abo Fares (24 أبريل 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> شكرا لك اخي ابو الحلول على اللغز ....قمت بحله في اقل من نصف دقيقة و لكن لما اجيت افتح الملف أخدت اكتب الارقام من اليسار الى اليمين فلم يفتح معي الملف لكن لحسن الحظ انتبهت بسرعة ...هدا النوع من الالغاز تجده في المقررات التعليمية .
> اختي نوارة احذري لازالت الحرب قائمة رغم كونها باردة هذه الايام الا ان الكل يتربص لنا و الطرف الاخر عدته و عدده لا يستهان به فلقد تم استدعاء الفلق الاحتياطية ....و فيه قائد اركان كان في جولة سياحية قام بإلغاء جولته ليستلم المهام ايضا ....


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أنتي أستاذتنا أختي نور  بارك الله بك...... :12:

لك تحيـــاتي :77:​


----------



## anass81 (24 أبريل 2009)

الكائن الذي لا يشرب الماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1069011-25-post.html


----------



## anass81 (24 أبريل 2009)

*تستطيع الزوجة **الصالحة** أن تعمل توازن لحياتك**




**

A good wife can bring balance to your life:18:





**
*


----------



## مهندسة رضى (24 أبريل 2009)

حليت اللغز .........:75:

شكرا ابو الحلول ..:84:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أبريل 2009)

*رعب ............رعب*



نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> شكرا لك اخي ابو الحلول على اللغز ....قمت بحله في اقل من نصف دقيقة و لكن لما اجيت افتح الملف أخدت اكتب الارقام من اليسار الى اليمين فلم يفتح معي الملف لكن لحسن الحظ انتبهت بسرعة ...هدا النوع من الالغاز تجده في المقررات التعليمية .
> اختي نوارة احذري لازالت الحرب قائمة رغم كونها باردة هذه الايام الا ان الكل يتربص لنا و الطرف الاخر عدته و عدده لا يستهان به فلقد تم استدعاء الفلق الاحتياطية ....و فيه قائد اركان كان في جولة سياحية قام بإلغاء جولته ليستلم المهام ايضا ....




الرجاله رجاله برده
دول مبينموش الليل:7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (24 أبريل 2009)

هل تستطيع أن تحدد مسارك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (24 أبريل 2009)

الخطأ ممنووووووووووووووووووووووووع!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## هادي المهندس (24 أبريل 2009)

*عوده الى الالغاز ..................*

السلام عليكم

اخواني الاعزاء هل تعلمون ان الالغاز العلميه تنمي الذكاء والذاكره بصوره كبيره لاننا مجرد البدء بالحل والتفكير تبدا حجيرا في الدماغ بالانفتاح والنمو لان هناك الكثير من اجزاء الدماغ غير مستخدمه وهذه حقيقه علميه لذا انا من المهتمين بالالغاز .............

واليوم اليكم اللغز الممتع وممكن بعضكم يعرفه مسبقـــــــــــــــــــا .................


مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (24 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء هل تعلمون ان الالغاز العلميه تنمي الذكاء والذاكره بصوره كبيره لاننا مجرد البدء بالحل والتفكير تبدا حجيرا في الدماغ بالانفتاح والنمو لان هناك الكثير من اجزاء الدماغ غير مستخدمه وهذه حقيقه علميه لذا انا من المهتمين بالالغاز .............
> 
> ...



أين اللغز أم اللغز في البحث عنه?:81:


----------



## هادي المهندس (24 أبريل 2009)

*اسف ..............*



هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء هل تعلمون ان الالغاز العلميه تنمي الذكاء والذاكره بصوره كبيره لاننا مجرد البدء بالحل والتفكير تبدا حجيرا في الدماغ بالانفتاح والنمو لان هناك الكثير من اجزاء الدماغ غير مستخدمه وهذه حقيقه علميه لذا انا من المهتمين بالالغاز .............
> 
> ...





اسف حدث خطأ ..............
اليكم اللغز 





مع تحياتي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أبريل 2009)

*الله المستعان*



anass81 قال:


> *تستطيع الزوجة **الصالحة** أن تعمل توازن لحياتك**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر
على فكرة أنا بحب أعيش من غير إتزان
لو الإتزان هيبقى كده:7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أبريل 2009)

لغز المهندس هادي جري البحث عن الحل
ولغز المهندس ابوالحلول 2007 ياريت يحفظه على2003


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (24 أبريل 2009)

تصور نفسك تعيش في هذه المدينة 
في الجبل
تحت الجبل
بين الصخور العملاقة


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (24 أبريل 2009)

ولا نملك إلا أن نقول 


سبحان الله 

مخلوق غريب فعلاً ، تابعوه في الرابط 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKPrGxB1Kzc


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أبريل 2009)

*ايه الرعب ده*



إنسانة من تراب قال:


> تصور نفسك تعيش في هذه المدينة
> في الجبل
> تحت الجبل
> بين الصخور العملاقة



دي تبقى عيشه رعب في رعب


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أبريل 2009)

*سبحان الخالق*



إنسانة من تراب قال:


> ولا نملك إلا أن نقول
> 
> 
> سبحان الله
> ...



ايه ده
مسدس طبيعي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الله المستعان
قلبتي علي المواجع ياهندسة
قكرتيني بالجمبري :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:​


----------



## anass81 (24 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> ايه ده
> مسدس طبيعي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> الله المستعان
> قلبتي علي المواجع ياهندسة
> قكرتيني بالجمبري :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:​



السلام عليكم

أخي ابراهيم ,القذيفة هي عبارة عن فقاعات هواء ولكنها ساخنة جدا مثل سخونة حرارة الشمس (على ذمة المعلق)

على فكرة, انا رأيت في المتاجر هنا من انواع وأشكال الحيوانات البحرية ما يجعلك تسبح ربك على دقة الصنع والابداع, وغالبا ما أقضي أوقات طويلة في متاجر السمك , فقط للنظر الى هذه الحيوانات وطريقة حياتها

* ( صنع الله الذي أتقن كل شيء إنه خبير بما تفعلون )*


----------



## Abo Fares (24 أبريل 2009)

حل لغز المهندس هادي المهندس 

حصلت على الريادة بينكم  :12::12::12:

بس ما بخبي عليكم ، استعنت بصديق هو أخي هههههه 





مع تحيــــــاتي..

:56:​


----------



## نوارة (24 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> حل لغز المهندس هادي المهندس
> 
> 
> حصلت على الريادة بينكم  :12::12::12:
> ...





:70: :70: :70:

لا انا سبقت حليتو الساعة 5.25 :14: :14: ( و تاني استعنت بصديق :d الي هو اخي ) لكن ما كان عندي وقت حتى اضيف الرد
​


----------



## Abo Fares (24 أبريل 2009)

nouara قال:


> :70: :70: :70:
> 
> لا انا سبقت حليتو الساعة 5.25 :14: :14: ( و تاني استعنت بصديق :d الي هو اخي ) لكن ما كان عندي وقت حتى اضيف الرد


 
ولا يهمك أختي نوارة :20: المركز التاني إلك :13:

الله يعطيكم العافية  [/center]


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أبريل 2009)

*الحمد لله*

الحمد لله
لم تستغرق مني الكثير
حوالي دقيقتين بعد أن فكرت فيها جيدا وبدون مساعدة صديق
وقبل التفكير
أخدت أكثر من 15 دقائق وبدون جدوى ............. هههههههههههههههه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أبريل 2009)

الفكرة وببساطه
إيه الرقم اللي تضيفه وفي نفس الوقت تطرحه من رقمين معانا يعطينا 10
والرقم ده هو ال3
وبالتالي إذا تقدرت تخلي في كاس من ال3 رقم 3
يبقى المشكلة اتحلت
ههههههههههههههه

والحمد لله الذي هداني إلى هذا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أبريل 2009)

*سبحان الخالق*



anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي ابراهيم ,القذيفة هي عبارة عن فقاعات هواء ولكنها ساخنة جدا مثل سخونة حرارة الشمس (على ذمة المعلق)
> 
> ...



أنت لو تعرف أد إيه أنا بحب أشاهد عالم البحار
أنا أوقات كتير بقعد على النت وأعمل بحث عن الكائنات البحريه وعالم البحار
ونفسي بجد في رحلة صيد أو رحلة غطس 
بس مش دي المشكلة 
المشكلة ان موضوع الجمبري إتقلب علي لما شوفت المقطع الفديو:7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
أصل أنا بيني وبين الجمبرى ود من نوع خاص شويه
وتأثرت جدا لما شوفت الكائن ده وهو بيضرب الجمبري ......... مش كان جمبري برده :7::7::7::7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أبريل 2009)

اليكم هذا الملف بمناسبة قرب موسم الاجازات 

مع تمنياتي بقضاء اجازة سعيده جدا وخالية من الرعب :7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أبريل 2009)

*صور غريبه*

صور غريبه جداا- صدق او لا تصدق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أبريل 2009)

*طبقا للاستراتيجيه الجديده مع المرأه في ظلال الهدنه الهشه ههههههه*

مش اي حد يقدر يعمل الحركه دي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أبريل 2009)

*الصداقه*

هكذا تكون الصداقه الحقيقيه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أبريل 2009)

انا لقيت الموضوع راكد قلت اما احركه شويه ههههههههه


----------



## نوارة (26 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مش اي حد يقدر يعمل الحركه دي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:7:


 
وهدي شكون يقدر عليها!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Abo Fares (26 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مش اي حد يقدر يعمل الحركه دي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:7:


 


nouara قال:


> وهدي شكون يقدر عليها!!!!!!!!!!


 
مساء الخيرات  

طيب شو رأيكم بهاد؟؟؟؟؟؟ :1:

http://www.4shared.com/file/101793808/67819b4a/_online.html

:68::68::68:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أبريل 2009)

nouara قال:


> وهدي شكون يقدر عليها!!!!!!!!!!​


 
دي لقطه من فيلم كرتون :7:ولا انتي بتخوفينا علشان نطول الهدنه شويه :83:- خدي بالك يا اخت نواره علشان مشاركتك دي هاتخوف الاعضاء وتخليهم يخرجوا وتبصي تلاقي نفسك لوحدك في الملتقي :82:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مساء الخيرات ​
> طيب شو رأيكم بهاد؟؟؟؟؟؟ :1:​
> http://www.4shared.com/file/101793808/67819b4a/_online.html​
> 
> :68::68::68:​


 
اهلا اخونا العزيز ابو الحلول - مساء الانوار

:18:انت عاوز تلغي الهدنه ولا ايه يا معلمي:7: - انت مع الهدنه ولا ضدها:5: - انت ماتعبتش من ال79 مشاركه اللي حذفتهم - واللي كانوا قبل الهدنه - شكلك كده اشتاقت للحذف


----------



## Abo Fares (26 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اخونا العزيز ابو الحلول - مساء الانوار
> 
> :18:انت عاوز تلغي الهدنه ولا ايه يا معلمي:7: - انت مع الهدنه ولا ضدها:5: - انت ماتعبتش من ال79 مشاركه اللي حذفتهم - واللي كانوا قبل الهدنه - شكلك كده اشتاقت للحذف


 
 لا أبداً... أنا عم ندد بكل مين بيحكي عليهم، وبيألف هيك أفلام  


لو ما في هدنة... كنت شفتني حطيت الاقتباس التالي، بس المشكلة في هدنة، مشان هيك ما حطيته :68:



> *قام احد البنوك بعمل الإعلان التالى:**
> نهيب بالسادة العملاء أن البنك قد قام بعمل ماكينات جديدة لكى يتمكن العملاء من سحب النقود دون الحاجة منهم إلى مغادرة عرباتهم.
> هذا و بعد مباحثات استمرت عدة شهور تم الاتفاق على وضع إرشادات لكيفية استخدام الماكينة لكل من الذكور و الإناث.*​





> *"**نرجو من السادة العملاء اتباع الطريقة الملائمة لكل نوع"
> **
> أولا : الذكور **
> 
> ...





بالمناسبة..... وجبة إضافية من المشاركات قيد الحذف  .. 

:55:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> _لو ما في هدنة... كنت شفتني حطيت الاقتباس التالي، بس المشكلة في هدنة، مشان هيك ما حطيته :68:_​
> طب الحمد لله ان الهدنه موجوده ..............ههههههههههههههههه:7:
> 
> 
> ...


 
مش باقوللك انك اشتقت للحذف :7:​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين على هذه الروح...................


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

ولو ان الوقت غير مناسب لكن موضوع جميل.............................


اخواني الاعزاء هذا الفديو عجبني جدا جدا عن الاعجاز الرباني على بيت الله الحرام ( الكعبـــــــــــــــــــــــــه ) لذا اتمنى ان تستمتعوا بمشاهدته ....................

http://www.vimeo.com/3452135




مع تحياتي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (27 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ولو ان الوقت غير مناسب لكن موضوع جميل.............................
> 
> ...



المشكلة اني مش قادر اربط فعلا النسبة دي
ومحتاج توضيح اكتر للموضوع
ياريت اللي فهم حاجة يقولها لنا كلنا يا اخونا الله يكرمكم
الموضوع شكله جامد


----------



## eng abdallah (29 أبريل 2009)

تابعوا هذه الروابط

*سلسلة حلقات حتى لا تكون فتنة

حقيقة الشيعة صوت وصورة*​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (29 أبريل 2009)

*تسلم أخي عبدالله وربنا يوفقك ويعينك*



eng abdallah قال:


> تابعوا هذه الروابط
> 
> *سلسلة حلقات حتى لا تكون فتنة
> 
> حقيقة الشيعة صوت وصورة*​



جزاك الله خيرا أخي عبدالله
وأعانك على نشر ديننا​


----------



## ياسر لاشين (29 أبريل 2009)

*الصورة تتكلم*


----------



## anass81 (29 أبريل 2009)

كن ايجابيا , وثق بالله ومن ثم بامكانياتك.........


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (29 أبريل 2009)

اخي الحبيب ابوالحلول / لتعلم انك وبعد مدة من الزمن لم اضحك فيها , اضحكتني من كل قلبي على مشاركتك الاخيرة فقد حاكت الكثير الكثير من الواقع الذي لا يمكن للسيدات ان يعترفن به ( ويا سلام لو كان مصور فيديو !!! ) 
بعدين شو هدنة ما هدنة انا شكلي زمان ما فتحت الموضوع ... 
تسلم ايديك .. وتقبل تحياتي .


> ..........................
> *24**- شغلى المحرك*
> 
> *25**- أعيدى مكالمة محدثك على الهاتف*
> ...


 
اخي الفاضل المهندس انس / 



> كن ايجابيا , وثق بالله ومن ثم بامكانياتك.........


 
مشاركة جميلة تبث الامل وحكم جميلة جدا" نحن بحاجة لها في الوقت الحالي ... 
واقتبس ما معناه ( كن اصم اذا ما قيل لك انك لن تستطيع تحقيق اهدافك ) 
تقبل تحياتي /


----------



## إسلام علي (29 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله
سلايد رائع م أنس
وشكراً لك وللضفدع الشجاع : )


----------



## إسلام علي (29 أبريل 2009)

مرحباً بك م محمد زايد عوداً حميداً المنتدى كان ناقص نور من غيرك : )


----------



## صناعي1 (29 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> *أسئله غبيه و لكنها منطقيه​
> *


 شو رأيكم نحاول نجاوب عليها​ 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> *اذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم يستفد الفيل منها ؟​*



 لانه عامل ريجيم (انتو عارفين اللي بيعمل ريجيم بيزيد وزنه)




mohy_y2003 قال:


> *
> أنت تركض للأمام لتخفيض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل يزيد وزنك ؟؟؟؟​*



 ما رح يزيد، حتخبط اللي وراك



mohy_y2003 قال:


> *لماذا الصمغ الشديد الفعالية لا يلتصق بالأنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟​*


اصابعي التصقت بالمفاتيح وانا بكتب الجواب



mohy_y2003 قال:


> *
> إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما يقولون ، فأين يجلس المتفرجون ????????​*



*عالكراسي، و ين يعني!!!!*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> *
> إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشيش المزروع ، كيف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟ سؤال غبي جدا​
> *



بسيطة، زرعوها مع الحشيش



mohy_y2003 قال:


> *
> البطيخ الذي لا يحتوي بذور ، كيف تمت زراعته ​
> *


جار البحث عن جواب



mohy_y2003 قال:


> *
> نسمع كثيراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طيب كم تبلغ سرعة العتمة ؟؟​
> *



صفر، كيف ؟ عبقري




mohy_y2003 قال:


> *
> ​لماذا لا يصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟
> 
> ​ *


 
السؤال خاص بالقطط



mohy_y2003 قال:


> *
> لماذا يعقمون الإبرة السامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام ؟؟؟؟ سؤال جميل أعجبني فعلاً لماذا ؟
> ​*


 
عشان يموت من السم، مش من التلوث (الشغلة مزاج)



mohy_y2003 قال:


> *
> طيب هذا سؤال أجمل منه، لماذا كان الطيارون الانتحاريون اليابانيون (الكاميكاز ) يرتدون خوذة واقية؟
> ​ *


 
عشان ما يموتوا بسبب ضربة عالراس، حابين يموتوا حرق مثلا، كمان ما بدهم يموتوا بحادث في اول الطريق.



mohy_y2003 قال:


> *
> إذا كان السوبر ماركت يفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرين ساعة في اليوم لمدة عامٍ كامل ،فلماذا وضعت عليه الأبواب والأقفال؟
> ​*


 
في معلومة ناقصة، في نهاية العام بيشطفوا المحل، فلازم يسكروه عشان الزباين ما يخربوا عليهم

شو عندكم اجوبة اخرى
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أبريل 2009)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohy_y2003
> 
> 
> _*
> البطيخ الذي لا يحتوي بذور ، كيف تمت زراعته ​*_


 


الجواب بسيط جداااااااا

 - تمت زراعته ببذور البطيخ التي تستخدم لزراعة البطيخ الذي ليس له بذور :56:- يعني هي جت علي السؤال ده وهايبقي جاري البحث عن اجابه هههههههههههههه:7:- كده نبقي قفلنا الاجابات كلها


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (29 أبريل 2009)

*رائعة*



anass81 قال:


> كن ايجابيا , وثق بالله ومن ثم بامكانياتك.........



جزاك الله عنا خيرا ياغالي..............


----------



## anass81 (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

لكل هواة الرسم, هذا ملف جميل , فقط اضغط على زر play :7:


----------



## eng abdallah (29 أبريل 2009)

رائع جدا م أنس 

بس مين اللي عامل الملف ده ؟؟؟


----------



## زاد أحمد (29 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لكل هواة الرسم, هذا ملف جميل , فقط اضغط على زر play :7:



هههههههههههههههه معركة داخل برنامج الفلاش..........ننتظر الحلقة القادمة أم أن المعركة انتهت 
شكرا أنس على الملف الرائع


----------



## زاد أحمد (30 أبريل 2009)

من أصعب المسابقات في العالم والجوائز قيمة جدا
أنظر الصورة وأجب عن الأسئلة 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.






من تمكن من الإجابة سأرسل له عنوان وأرقام هواتف المسابقة ​


----------



## fki bassem (30 أبريل 2009)

*
مشكور جدا يا مشرفنا (ابو الحلول)*


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (30 أبريل 2009)

موضوع حلو قرأته في احد المنتديات ، وانا كتير بحب الدهان ونفسي جرب مرة 
===========================================













--- اختار اللون واشتر منه درجتين..فاتح وغامق.. واصبغ الجدار بالفاتح بطريقه عادية..

بعدين جيب قطعة قماش وغطها باللون الغامق..






*بعدين دحرج القماش على الجدار مثل الرول بهالطريقة*





*والاماكن الضيقه واللي ما وصل لها تعتيق.. اضربها بهالشكل**..*






*وهذي هي النتيجة النهائية**..*






*وهذي طريقة تعتيق ثانية**...


اخلط اللون الابيض مع اللون اللي اخترته اذا كان غامق .. عشان يتفتح شوي..*




*وبالوعاء الخاص نحط كميه من البويه ونمرر الروله فيها ثم نخفف من الكميه اللي عالقه بالروله بهالطريقة**..*





*اصبغ منطقه ما تكون كبيره ولا صغيره**..*







*وقبل لا تنشف البويه جيب قطعة نايلون ومدها على الجدار *







*ومرر عليها الفرشاة عشان تثبت*







*وكرر العمليه بجنبها*










وخليه اربع ساعات او اكثر..وبعد ما تنشف شيل النايلون..





وهذا هو الشكل النهائي..




تم تقليل : 70% من الحجم الأصلي للصورة[ 570 x 480 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي




طريقة التعتيق الثالثة..


جيب علبتين من اللون اللي اخترته ..وواحد منهم اخلطه بالابيض عشان يتفتح..




و باستخدام الروله اصبغ الجدار باللون الفاتح









وبالفرشاة لون باللون الغامق اجزاء متباعده من الجدار 





وبفرشاة ثانيه تكون شعيراتها متباعده تدمج الالوان على بعض..
​





​

وهذي هي النتيجه النهائية..






وهذي طريقه رابعة 

بعد ما تصبغ الجدار بالروله






وقبل لا تجف البوية تجيب مكنسه نظيفه و تحاول تباعد بين خوصها..





وتسحبها بشكل عامودي..







وهذي هي النتيجة النهائية..


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (30 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> كن ايجابيا , وثق بالله ومن ثم بامكانياتك.........


 

ملف فعلا حلو كتير 

واحلى شي فيه غير المضمون الجيد هو صورة الضفدع كامل يللي كان يطلع ببرنامج الأطفال افتح يا سمسم .. لو تتذكروه كان برنامج حلو ومميز للأطفال بإنتاج مشترك لدول الخليج العربي وعاد شفنا برامج بهذا المستوى الممتاز 

شكرا اخي انس


----------



## anass81 (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكل متطور ومفيد جدا لاستخدام الماوس , جزى الله خيراً من قام بنقل هذا الموضوع

*وظائف جديدة لكليك الماوس اليمين*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 أبريل 2009)

*فن قيادة السيارات*

هو ده فن قيادة السيارات علي اصله :56:


----------



## سنا الأمل (30 أبريل 2009)

ارجو ان تعجبكم 
كيف حال الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (30 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههه*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> هو ده فن قيادة السيارات علي اصله :56:



جامده بجد ياهندسة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng abdallah (30 أبريل 2009)

جمييل .... تحكم رائع


----------



## زاد أحمد (30 أبريل 2009)

*عجيبة جدا*

*أثناء جلوسك على الكرسي ، إرفع رجلك اليمنى عن الأرض قليلا وأعمل بها دوائر باتجاه عقارب الساعة**.* *والآن ، في هذه الأثناء، إرسم رقم 6 بالانجليزي في الهواء بيدك اليمنى .. *​ *سوف تغير رجلك إتجاه دوارنها لوحدها* *.*​ *جرب ، ستأخذ منك ثواني قليلة!*​ *أمر ممتع سوف يحير عقلك !!!*​ *وستستمر تحاول 50 مرة على الأقل لترى إن كنت تستطيع خداع رجلك، لكنك لن تستطيع!*​


----------



## eng abdallah (1 مايو 2009)

يقول الله عز و جل في سورة الجمعة
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا إِذَا نُودِيَ لِلصَّلَاةِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ 

أحاديث وردت في فضل الجمعة

من صحيح الإمام البخاري

رحمه الله

عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
(إذا جاء أحدكم الجمعة فليغتسل).

 عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه: أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
(غسل يوم الجمعة واجب على كل محتلم).

 عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: أن رسول الله قال:
(من اغتسل يوم الجمعة غسل الجنابة ثم راح، فكأنما قرب بدنة، ومن راح في الساعة الثانية، فكأنما قرب بقرة، ومن راح في الثالثة، فكأنما قرب كبشا أقرن، ومن راح في الساعة الرابعة، فكأنما قرب دجاجة، ومن راح في الساعة الخامسة، فكأنما قرب بيضة، فإذا خرج الإمام حضرت الملائكة يستمعون الذكر).

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
(لولا أن أشق على أمتي، أو على الناس لأمرتهم بالسواك مع كل صلاة).
​

حدثنا علي بن عبد الله قال: حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم قال: حدثنا يزيد بن أبي مريم قال: حدثنا عباية بن رفاعة قال:
أدركني أبو عبس، وأنا أذهب إلى الجمعة، فقال: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (من اغبرت قدماه في سبيل الله حرمه الله على النار).
​
وحدثنا أبو اليمان قال: أخبرنا شعيب، عن الزهري قال: أخبرني أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن: أن أبا هريرة قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:
(إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا تأتوها تسعون، وأتوها تمشون، عليكم السكينة، فما أدركتم فصلوا، وما فاتكم فأتموا).

حدثنا محمد قال: أخبرنا مخلد بن يزيد قال: أخبرنا ابن جريج قال: سمعت نافعا يقول: سمعت ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما يقول:
نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقيم الرجل أخاه من مقعده ويجلس فيه. قلت لنافع: الجمعة؟ قال: الجمعة وغيرها.

عن جابر بن عبد الله قال:
جاء رجل، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب الناس يوم الجمعة، فقال: (أصليت يا فلان). قال: لا، قال: (قم فاركع ركعتين).
​

أبا هريرة أخبره: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
(إذا قلت لصاحبك يوم الجمعة أنصت، والإمام يخطب، فقد لغوت).
​

عن أبي هريرة: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر يوم الجمعة، فقال:
(فيه ساعة، لا يوافقها عبد مسلم، وهو قائم يصلي، يسأل الله تعالى شيئا، إلا أعطاه إياه). وأشار بيده يقللها.
​


----------



## eng abdallah (1 مايو 2009)

قصيدة " أبو عمدان الخرساني "

أراك ضعيف المبنى شيمتك الهدم

أما للخرسانة تحمل عليك ولا صدم

بلى أنا مسلح و عندي حديد

و لكن سقفي مصدي و ليس جديد

إذا الماء غطاني ذاب أسمنتي

و أنزلت ماء قذر على أهلي

يكاد يقع المبنى على رأسي

و المقاول نايم يصبح و يمسي

ويحك ! تصميمك ليس صحيح

و الدراهم قليلة و المبنى صفيح 

:68::68::68::68::68::68:


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (1 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي عبد الله


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه*



زاد أحمد قال:


> *أثناء جلوسك على الكرسي ، إرفع رجلك اليمنى عن الأرض قليلا وأعمل بها دوائر باتجاه عقارب الساعة**.* *والآن ، في هذه الأثناء، إرسم رقم 6 بالانجليزي في الهواء بيدك اليمنى .. *​ *سوف تغير رجلك إتجاه دوارنها لوحدها* *.*​ *جرب ، ستأخذ منك ثواني قليلة!*​ *أمر ممتع سوف يحير عقلك !!!*​ *وستستمر تحاول 50 مرة على الأقل لترى إن كنت تستطيع خداع رجلك، لكنك لن تستطيع!*​



حلوه ياهندسة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 مايو 2009)




----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 مايو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


>


 
المفروض نمد ايدينا وناكل ولا نعمل ايه يا باشمهندس خالد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :7:ههههههههههههههه 

بصراحه مشاركه تستحق التقييم ههههههههههههه - تحس ان كل القطع مقاسها استاندرد :7:


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> المفروض نمد ايدينا وناكل ولا نعمل ايه يا باشمهندس خالد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :7:ههههههههههههههه
> 
> بصراحه مشاركه تستحق التقييم ههههههههههههه - تحس ان كل القطع مقاسها استاندرد :7:



منظر طبيعي جميل حبيت ان الاخوان يتفرجوا فيه
ممكن حتى يكون screen server مميز...


----------



## نور الجزائرية (1 مايو 2009)

*ذكّر فإن الذكر تنفع المؤمنين ...*



eng abdallah قال:


> يقول الله عز و جل في سورة الجمعة
> 
> يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا إِذَا نُودِيَ لِلصَّلَاةِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ ​
> أحاديث وردت في فضل الجمعة​
> ...


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
تسلم الايادي اخي عبد الله.... جازاك الله خيرا على هذه التذكرة الطيبة من كلام المصطفى عليه ازكى الصلاة و السلام .
شكرا على الابيات الشعرية ...رايت ردود الاخوة على الموضوع قبل ما يتم نقله و لمست روح الدعابة الشعرية فيكم جميعا ...دليل على ان المهندس المدني هو قبل كل شيء شاعر موهوب ...ننتظر المزيد 
و اليكم هديتي جولة في ربوع بلد المليون و النصف مليون شهيد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131531.html


----------



## Ayman (2 مايو 2009)

اهداء للمهندس محيي


معرض البطيخ !!


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> اهداء للمهندس محيي
> 
> 
> معرض البطيخ !!


 
هديه مقبوله وصور جميله ورائعه يا اخي العزيز م ايمن ( رغم ان المفروض الود يتجمد بيننا اليومين دول الي نهاية الدوري :67: - ورغم ان الكتابه باللغه الفرنسيه وانا معلوماتي في الفرنسيه بطيخي خالص :7:- واخشي ان تكون معاني تلك الكلمات فيها تهكم علي البطيخ -لكن سنفترض حسن النيه الي ان يثبت العكس بعد صدور تقرير مترجم بمضمون المشاركه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (2 مايو 2009)

صور معدية بجد ياهندسة
تبارك الله


----------



## Ayman (2 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> هديه مقبوله وصور جميله ورائعه يا اخي العزيز م ايمن ( رغم ان المفروض الود يتجمد بيننا اليومين دول الي نهاية الدوري :67: - ورغم ان الكتابه باللغه الفرنسيه وانا معلوماتي في الفرنسيه بطيخي خالص :7:- واخشي ان تكون معاني تلك الكلمات فيها تهكم علي البطيخ -لكن سنفترض حسن النيه الي ان يثبت العكس بعد صدور تقرير مترجم بمضمون المشاركه



شوفت بقى ...اهو حتى البطيخ أهلاوي ..بأمارة انه أحمر من الداخل..
ده حتى اللي بيبقى أبيض مبيتاكلش لأنه بيكون ... احم ا احم......لا مؤاخذة أقرع 

اما عن الترجمة ننتظر اخوتنا من المغرب العربي فهم اعلم بهذه اللغات !


----------



## Ayman (2 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> صور معدية بجد ياهندسة
> تبارك الله



اعتقد لا بد من تشكيل الكلمات ! 
بدل ما يحللوا للبطيخ خوفا من انفلونزا الخنازير!


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> شوفت بقى ..._اهو حتى البطيخ أهلاوي_ ..بأمارة انه أحمر من الداخل..
> ده حتى اللي بيبقى أبيض مبيتاكلش لأنه بيكون ... احم ا احم......لا مؤاخذة أقرع
> 
> اما عن الترجمة ننتظر اخوتنا من المغرب العربي فهم اعلم بهذه اللغات !


 
صح البطيخ اهلاوي - او ممكن بصورة اخري نقول ان الاهلي بطيخ - بدليل انه انهارده اتهزم وخرج من بطولة افريقيا علي ملعبه ووسط جماهيره - ومن فريق كان يرتدي اللون الاصفر ( دوبلير للاسماعيلي ) وده فأل مش كويس علي بطولة الدوري :67:
انا مش عاوز الاهلي يكسب لانه مدربه مغرور جدا - ووعد انه ها يكسب بطولة الدوري بفارق 12 نقطه - وهذا لم يتحقق - ولن يفوز بالدوري ان شاء الله - عارف ليه لان المدرب لم يقل ان شاء الله


----------



## نوارة (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم



Ayman قال:


> اما عن الترجمة ننتظر اخوتنا من المغرب العربي فهم اعلم بهذه اللغات !


 
هدا مهرجان للبطيخ و الشمام يقام كل سنة في مدينة Brague في جمهورية التشيك

(République Tchèque - Czech Republic )

اما عن الترجمة






Melounový festival فهي باللغة التشيكية و معناها مهرجان البطيخ الجديد
Melou = بطيخ
nový = جديد 
اما souboj mistru 
souboj= لم افهمها
mistru = يعني ماستر






categorie كلمة فرنسية وتعني الفئة​


----------



## Ayman (3 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> صح البطيخ اهلاوي - او ممكن بصورة اخري نقول ان الاهلي بطيخ - بدليل انه انهارده اتهزم وخرج من بطولة افريقيا علي ملعبه ووسط جماهيره - ومن فريق كان يرتدي اللون الاصفر ( دوبلير للاسماعيلي ) وده فأل مش كويس علي بطولة الدوري :67:
> انا مش عاوز الاهلي يكسب لانه مدربه مغرور جدا - ووعد انه ها يكسب بطولة الدوري بفارق 12 نقطه - وهذا لم يتحقق - ولن يفوز بالدوري ان شاء الله - عارف ليه لان المدرب لم يقل ان شاء الله



كدة يا باشمهندس محيي ..ليه الشماته دي كلها ؟ ده حتى كان بيلعب في افريقيا ! ..شوف تعليق مدرب كانو بلايزر:


> قال الحاج إبراهيم جالاديما المسؤول الإداري عن فريق كانو بيلارز النيجيري انه مهما حدث فان الأهلي سيظل هو الأهلي ولا يوجد من يستطيع محو تلك الحقيقة، ولكن لا يوجد بطل يستمر علي مر الوقت فائزا.
> 
> وصرح جالاديما في مقابلة مع قناة "النيل للرياضة" عقب مباراة فريقه مع الأهلي والتي انتهت بإقصاء حامل اللقب انه يجب علي الأهلي النظر الي الخلف في المرحلة المقبلة، مشيرا الي انه علي حامل اللقب النظر الي أخطاء الماضي كي لا تواجهه مستقبلا مثلما حدث.


يمكن مدرب كانوبلايزر أهلاوي هو كمان 

يعني عادي..انا بصراحة قابل ان الاهلي يهزم في هذه الفترة ! لازم يفوق..و بعدين لا يوجد فريق المطلوب منه الفوز على الدوااام..
صح و اللا ايه؟
وبرضه هيفوز بالدوري (ان شاء الله )
مبروك صحيح اقصاء مرشحنا عندكم (الأخ مرتضى)


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> كدة يا باشمهندس محيي ..ليه الشماته دي كلها ؟ ده حتى كان بيلعب في افريقيا ! ..شوف تعليق مدرب كانو بلايزر:
> 
> يمكن مدرب كانوبلايزر أهلاوي هو كمان
> 
> ...


 
اهلا عم ايمن / اعوذ بالله من الشماته يا اخي - وبعدين لازم مدرب الفريق النيجيري يقول كده علشان يقول انه انتصر علي فرقه كبيره حتي يعظم انجازه ولو ان فريقه عادي جدا - وعموما هارد لك - وانا عجبتني اوي الكورة الي عملها فلافيو لبركات وجاب منها الجول الثاني - لعيب كبير فعلا 

وكويس انك معترف ان الاهلي لا يستحق الفوز هذه الايام :20:ولكن ليس له عذر - يمكن الزمالك معذور بسبب مرشحكم لدينا - الاخ مرتضي - ومشاكله الكتيره والتي ستعيد الموقف في الزمالك الي نقطة الصفر - وخللي الاسماعيلي ياخدله كم يوم لان الساحه اصبحت خاليه :7:

وان شاء الله مش هايفوز - لانه لا يستحق -ههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 مايو 2009)

*(فنجان القهوه))*

:20::20فنجان القهوه)):20::20:

تقول القصه أنه وقف البروفيسور أمام تلاميذه..


ومعه بعض الوسائل التعليميه.. 


وعندما بدأ الدرس ودون أن يتكلم..


أخرج عبوه زجاجيه كبيره فارغه..




وأخذ يملأها (بكرات الجولف)​

ثم سأل التلاميذ..


هل الزجاجه التي في يده مليئه أم فارغه ؟

فاتفق التلاميذ على أنها مليئه..


فأخذ صندوقاً صغيرا من الحصى..

وسكبه داخل الزجاجه ..


ثم رجها بشده حتى تخلخل الحصى..


في المساحات الفارغه بين كرات الجولف..


ثم سألهم ..؟


إن كانت الزجاجه مليئه ؟


فأتفق التلاميذ مجدداً على انها كذلك..


فأخذ بعد ذلك صندوقاً.. 

صغيراً من الرمل..




وسكبه فوق المحتويات في الزجاجه..


وبالطبع فقد ملأ الرمل باقي الفراغات فيها..


وسأل طلابه مره أخرى..


إن كانت الزجاجه مليئه ؟

فردوا بصوت واحد..

بأنها كذلك ..


أخرج البروفيسور بعدها فنجاناً من القهوه..

وسكب كامل محتواه داخل الزجاجه..


فضحك التلاميذ من فعلته..


وبعد أن هدأ الضحك..

شرع البروفيسور في الحديث قائلاً :


الآن أريدكم أن تعرفوا ماهي القصة..


إن هذه الزجاجه تمثل حياة كل واحد منكم..


وكرات الجولف .. تمثل الأشياء الضروريه في حياتك :


دينك ، قيمك , أخلاقك ، عائلتك , أطفالك , 

صحتك , أصدقائك.


بحيث لو انك فقدت ((كل شيء))

وبقيت هذه الأشياء فستبقى حياتك..
مليئه وثابته.. 


أما الحصى فيمثل الأشياء المهمه في حياتك : 

وظيفتك , بيتك , سيارتك.. 

وأما الرمل فيمثل بقية الأشياء..


أو لنقول: الأمور البسيطه والهامشيه..


فلو كنت وضعت الرمل في الزجاجه أولاً..

فلن يتبقى مكان للحصى أو لكرات الجولف..

وهذا يسري على حياتك الواقعيه كلها..


فلو صرفت كل وقتك وجهدك على توافه الأمور..

فلن يتبقى مكان للأمور التي تهمك..​
لذا فعليك أن تنتبه جيدا وقبل كل شيء للأشياء الضروريه..

لحياتك وأستقرارك..

وأحرص على الأنتباه لعلاقتك بدينك..
وتمسكك بقيمك و مبادئك و أخلاقك..


أمرح مع عائلتك ، والديك ، أخوتك ، وأطفالك..
قدم هديه لشريك حياتك وعبر له عن حبك..
وزر صديقك دائماً وأسأل عنه..


أستقطع بعض الوقت لفحوصاتك الطبيه الدوريه.. 


وثق دائما بأنه سيكون هناك وقت كافي للأشياء الأخرى .....

ودائماً..
أهتم بكرات الجولف أولاً..
فهي الأشياء التي تستحق حقاً الأهتمام..


حدد أولوياتك..

فالبقيه مجرد >>> رمل.. 


وحين أنتهى البروفيسور من حديثه..
رفع أحد التلاميذ يده قائلاً:
أنك لم تبين لنا ما تمثله القهوه ؟ 

((فابتسم)) البروفيسور وقال :

أنا سعيد لأنك سألت..

أضفت القهوه فقط لأوضح لكم..
بأنه مهما كانت حياتك مليئه .....
فسيبقى هناك دائماً مساحه..
لفنجان من القهوه !!​ تحياتي للجميع​


​ 




​

​​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 مايو 2009)

*فداك ألف مكنسة*

*الاب كان مسافر ولما رجع لقى ابنه مستنيه فى المطار *​​


*الاب **: ايه احوال البيت وانا مسافر؟ *
*الابن **: كل حاجه ميه ميه متقلقش بس حصل حاجه بسيطه *
*الاب **: حصل ايه*؟؟ 
*الابن **: عصايه المكنسة اتكسرت *
*الاب **: بس كده ولا يهمك بس ايه اللي كسرها *
*الابن **: انت عارف ان البقرة لووقعت على حاجه بتكسرها *
*الاب **: انت تقصد بقرتنا؟ *
*الابن **: اه *
*الاب **: ايه اللى حصل؟ *
*الابن **: كانت بتهرب وهية خايفة فوقعت على عصاية المكنسة كسرتها *
*الاب **: المهم البقرة حصلها حاجة *
*الابن **: ماتت...* 
*الاب **: يا لهووووووى.... ماتت!!!! وهى كانت بتجرى خايفة من ايه *
*الابن **: لا دي كانت بتهرب من الحريقة *
*الاب **: حريقة!! حريقة ايه؟؟ *
*الابن **: لا مفيش أصل بيـتـنـا اتحرق *
*الاب **: اتحرق!!! يالهووووى.... اتحرق من إيه ؟* 
*الابن **:اخويا الكبير الله يرحمه هو السبب *
*الاب **: ايه؟؟؟؟ اخوك مات!!!!! ازااااااي ؟؟ *
*الابن **: كان بيشرب سيجارة وقعت حرقت البيت وهو جواه *
*الاب **: يالهووووى!!!!!!!!! اخوك كان بيشرب سجاير؟؟؟ *
*الابن **: هو كان بيشرب سجاير علشان ينسه حزنه *
*الاب **: حزنه على ايه؟؟؟؟ *
*الابن **: على امى الله يرحمها *
 
*الاب **: هية امك كمان ماتت؟؟؟؟؟ *
*الاب وقع من طولو ومات فوراً من غباء ابنه **الابن **: بابا متعملش في نفسك كده يا حبيبي... فداك ألف مكنسة*
​​


----------



## eng abdallah (4 مايو 2009)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## Ayman (5 مايو 2009)

واحد فيلسوف وواحد مهندس
راحوا رحله تخييميه فى الغابه
وبعد ما وصلوا الى بقعه جميله...
أعدوا خيمتهم وتناولو العشاء وتسامروا
ثم ذهبوا للخيمه للنوم
وبعد منتصف الليل... ايقظ المهندس صديقه الفيلسوف
وقال له: انظر الى الاعلى فى السماء وقل لى ماذا ترى؟
فقال الفيلسوف: أرى ملايين النجوم
فسأله: وماذا تكتشف من هذا؟
ففكر الفيلسوف قليلا وقال:
لو قلنا فلكيا ، فهذا يدلنا على وجود مئات وملايين الكواكب والمجرات
اما بالنسبه للوقت فتقريبا الساعه الان قبل الثالثه صباحا بدقائق،
وبالنسبه للجو....فأظن ان الجو سيكون صحوا وجميلا غدآ
ثم أخيرآ فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى يرينا قدرته ، وكم نحن ضعفاء وتافهين بالنسبه لهذا الكون العظيم
لكن قللى انت: على ماذا يدلك هذا المنظر..؟



فقال المهندس :
عمليا فإن هناك من سرق خيمتنا من فوقنا.....


-- 
>>


----------



## eng abdallah (5 مايو 2009)

جميلة أوي يا بشمهندس أيمن


----------



## eng abdallah (5 مايو 2009)

*

*


*

*


----------



## Ayman (5 مايو 2009)

*المصريين اهما*




في مؤتمر للعلوم والتكنولوجيي، وقف عالم فرنسي وبدأ يحكي عن تاريخ الاختراعات في فرنسا. وقال : عندما حفرنا تحت برج ايفل وجدنا خطوط تليفون قديمة .








 مما يعني اننا في فرنسا استخدمنا شبكة التليفونات قبل اكثر من 100 عام

طبعا الكل عارف انة فشار وبيكذب ، بس فوتوها

قام العالم الايطالي وقال : عندما بحثنا تحت برج بيزا المائل وجدنا خطوط تلفيون قديمة .










 مما يعني اننا في ايطاليا استخدمنا شبكة التلفونات

من أكثر من 500 عام

ودى برضة كانت فشرة بس اوسع شوية لكن برضة فوتوها


قام الاخ المصري . وسكت شوية مش عارف يقول اية.

وبعدين قال : عندما حفرنا تحت الأهرام ...











...بص في وجوه الحاضرين .



اللي غطى وجهه .



واللي نزل تحت الطرابيزة من الضحك .



رد قال


لما حفرنا تحت الاهرام ، لم نجد ولا كيبل تحتها !!!

وسكت جميع من في القاعة وقالوا هذا الرجل يتكلم كلام صحيح وجدى جدا

بعدها اكمل العالم المصري وقال






 مما يعني اننا في مصر نستخدم الموبايلات منذ أكثر من سبعة الاف سنة !!!!


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 مايو 2009)

*تبارك الله*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> :20::20فنجان القهوه)):20::20:
> 
> تقول القصه أنه وقف البروفيسور أمام تلاميذه..
> 
> ...



روعة بجد ياهندسة 
ربنا يزيدك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> *الاب كان مسافر ولما رجع لقى ابنه مستنيه فى المطار *​​
> 
> 
> *الاب **: ايه احوال البيت وانا مسافر؟ *
> ...



:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 مايو 2009)

*جاااااااااااااااااااااااامده*



Ayman قال:


> واحد فيلسوف وواحد مهندس
> راحوا رحله تخييميه فى الغابه
> وبعد ما وصلوا الى بقعه جميله...
> أعدوا خيمتهم وتناولو العشاء وتسامروا
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مايو 2009)

*صوره مدرس رياضيات مجتهـــــــد بالشرح*


*ولما ما لقى المسطره *


*شوفوا شو عمل؟؟*


*شوفوا الصوره ..؟؟ *


*7*


*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*7*


*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*7*


*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​*​
​







صدق من قال::


الحــــــاجه ام الاخترااااااااااااااااااااع...



:75::75::75:​*


----------



## eng abdallah (6 مايو 2009)

جميلة أبو الحلول ... لازم يفكر


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (6 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
احيانا الحجات دي كانت بتحصل معانا ايام الدراسة


----------



## Abo Fares (7 مايو 2009)

شو هالكسل من عند الصبح !!!!! وين الأعضاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شو بدنا نشتغل بدون أعضاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:68::68::68:






:55: :55: :55:​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (7 مايو 2009)

معاك من الفجر أهو ياهندسة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## anass81 (7 مايو 2009)

برنامج رائع يجعلك تذكر الله في كل وقت وأنت تعمل على جهازك

*http://www.islamware.com/download/Azkary.exe*
حملوا البرنامج ففيه الكثير من الخير
لاتنسونا من الدعاء​


----------



## Ayman (7 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شو هالكسل من عند الصبح !!!!! وين الأعضاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شو بدنا نشتغل بدون أعضاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> :68::68::68:
> 
> ...




هذه مشكلة تحدث بسبب مشاكل قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالمنتدى..






لاحظ ان الخيار ال Default عند اخينا المشرف "حذف المواضيع" :61:


----------



## Abo Fares (7 مايو 2009)

Ayman قال:


> هذه مشكلة تحدث بسبب مشاكل قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالمنتدى..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
على راسي أيمن بيك....... 
ولا يهمك، غيرنالك الخيار ههههههههه






:68::68::68:
​


----------



## eng abdallah (7 مايو 2009)

:77:عاوزين نريحكم شوية:77:

:75:ههههههه:75:​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (7 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي أنس*



anass81 قال:


> برنامج رائع يجعلك تذكر الله في كل وقت وأنت تعمل على جهازك
> 
> *http://www.islamware.com/download/azkary.exe*
> حملوا البرنامج ففيه الكثير من الخير
> لاتنسونا من الدعاء​



تسلم يابرنس الملتقى
ومنتحرمش من أفضالك اللي مغرقانا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (8 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> برنامج رائع يجعلك تذكر الله في كل وقت وأنت تعمل على جهازك
> 
> *http://www.islamware.com/download/azkary.exe*
> حملوا البرنامج ففيه الكثير من الخير
> لاتنسونا من الدعاء​


 
مشكور مهندس انس علي البرنامج الرائع
"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## eng abdallah (8 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> برنامج رائع يجعلك تذكر الله في كل وقت وأنت تعمل على جهازك





anass81 قال:


> *http://www.islamware.com/download/azkary.exe*
> حملوا البرنامج ففيه الكثير من الخير
> لاتنسونا من الدعاء




بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل م انس​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 مايو 2009)

​_*حياتنا في هذه القصة*_​


​


_*في يوم من الأيام*_​



_*كان هناك رجلا مسافرا في رحلة مع زوجته *_*وأولاده*​



_*وفى الطريق قابل شخصا واقفا في الطريق*_ *فسأله*​




*من أنت'؟* 



_*قال*_ 
_*أنا المال*_ 
_*فسأل الرجل زوجته*_ *وأولاده* 
_*هل ندعه يركب معنا *_*؟* 
_*فقالوا*_ *جميعا* 
_*نعم بالطبع فبالمال يمكننا *_*إن نفعل اى شيء* 
_*وان نمتلك اى شيء نريده*_ 
_*فركب معهم*_ *المال* 
_*وسارت السيارة حتى قابل *_*شخصا آخر* 
_*فسأله الأب : من أنت؟*_ 
_*فقال*_ 
_*إنا السلطة والمنصب*_ 
_*فسأل الأب زوجته وأولاده*_ 
*هل ندعه يركب معنا ؟* 
_*فأجابوا جميعا بصوت*_ *واحد* 
_*نعم بالطبع فبالسلطة والمنصب *_*نستطيع إن نفعل اى شيء* 
_*وان نمتلك اى شيء نريده*_ 
_*فركب معهم السلطة والمنصب*_ 
*وسارت السيارة تكمل رحلتها* 
_*وهكذا قابل أشخاص كثيرين بكل شهوات وملذات*_ *ومتع الدنيا* 
_*حتى قابلوا شخصا*_ 
*فسأله الأب* 
*من أنت ؟* 
_*قال*_ 
_*إنا الدين*_ 
_*فقال الأب والزوجة والأولاد في*__* صوت واحد*_ 
_*ليس هذا *_*وقته* 
_*نحن نريد الدنيا *_*ومتاعها* 
_*والدين سيحرمنا منها *_*وسيقيدنا* 
_*و سنتعب في الالتزام *_*بتعاليمه* 
_*و حلال وحرام وصلاة وحجاب *_*وصيام* 
_*و و و وسيشق ذلك*_ *علينا* 
_*ولكن من*__* الممكن إن نرجع إليك بعد إن نستمتع بالدنيا وما فيها*_ 
_*فتركوه وسارت السيارة تكمل*_ *رحلتها* 
_*وفجأة وجدوا على الطريق*_ 
_*نقطة تفتيش*_ 
_*وكلمة قف*_ 
_*ووجدوا رجلا يشير للأب إن ينزل ويترك السيارة*_ 
_*فقال الرجل*_ *للأب* 
_*انتهت الرحلة بالنسبة *_*لك* 
_*وعليك إن تنزل وتذهب معى*_ 
_*فوجم الاب في ذهول ولم ينطق*_ 
_*فقال له الرجل*_ 
_*أنا افتش عن الدين.......هل معك *_*الدين؟* 
_*فقال*_ *الأب* 
*لا* 
_*لقد تركته على بعد مسافة *_*قليلة* 
_*فدعنى أرجع وآتى به*_ 
_*فقال له الرجل*_ 
_*انك لن تستطيع فعل هذا فالرحلة*_ *انتهت والرجوع مستحيل* 
_*فقال الاب*_ 
_*ولكننى معى في السيارة المال والسلطة والمنصب *_*والزوجة* 
*والاولاد* 
_*و..و..و..و*_ 
_*فقال له*_ *الرجل* 
_*انهم لن يغنوا عنك من الله *_*شيئا* 
_*وستترك كل *_*هذا* 
_*وما كان لينفعك الا الدين الذى تركته في الطريق*_ 
_*فسأله الاب*_ 
*من انت ؟* 
_*قال*_ *الرجل* 
_*انا الموت*_ 
_*الذى كنت غافل عنه ولم تعمل *_*حسابه* 
_*ونظر الاب للسيارة*_ 
_*فوجد زوجته تقود السيارة بدلا*_ *منه* 
_*وبدأت السيارة تتحرك لتكمل رحلتها وفيها الاولاد *_*والمال والسلطة* 
_*ولم ينزل معه أحد*_ 
_*قال تعالى*__* :*_ 
_*قل إن كان آبآؤكم و أبنآؤكم و اخوانكم و أزواجكم و عشيرتكم وأموال اقترفتموها وتجارة تخشون كسادها و مساكن ترضونها أحب إليكم من الله ورسوله و جهاد في سبيله فتربصوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره والله لايهدى القوم الفاسقين*_ 

_*وقال الله*__* تعالى*_* :* 
_*كل نفس ذآئقة الموت وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة فمن زحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور*_ 

_****************_ 
_*مرر الرسالة عسى الله أن يهدى بها أقوام*_ 
_*تؤجر عنهم يوم اللقاء*_


----------



## anass81 (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

منقول من بريدي 

حال أهل الأسهم في البورصة​


​
في كل يوم
v
v
v
أضغط على الرابط ادناه وحرك الماوس
v​ ​*http://www.* *zaimuaemedia**.com/mods/pics/econo.swf *​


----------



## نوارة (9 مايو 2009)

شوفوا علاش ينقطع التيار الكهربائى عندنا 








​


----------



## eng abdallah (9 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم





anass81 قال:


> منقول من بريدي
> 
> 
> حال أهل الأسهم في البورصة​
> ...





فعلا حال مؤسف جدا شكرا م انس


----------



## eng abdallah (9 مايو 2009)

nouara قال:


> شوفوا علاش ينقطع التيار الكهربائى عندنا
> 
> 
> 
> ...






البرج سايب شغله و عمال ينط الحبل عشان كده الكهرباء بتقطع​


----------



## anass81 (10 مايو 2009)

*منقول من بريدي*

مصطلحات دمشقية للطفل

إع - كخ : لفظة تقال لتخويف الطفل من الاتساخ 

وا : لفظة تقال لتخويف الطفل من لمس شيء قد يؤذيه 

إغ : لفظة تقال لتشجيع الطفل على النطق 

أح : تقال للطفل و تعني أن هذا الشيء ساخن 

بح : لفظة تقال لإعلام الطفل بعدم وجود الشيء الذي يريده 

بع : لفظة تقال لتخويف الطفل كما تطلق على كل ما يخيف الأطفال 

تش: لفظة تقال للطفل و تعني الخروج في نزهة خارج البيت 

دح: لفظة تقال للطفل و تعني الشيء الجديد 

دادي: لفظة تقال للطفل لتشجيعه على المشي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (10 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*



anass81 قال:


> مصطلحات دمشقية للطفل
> 
> إع - كخ : لفظة تقال لتخويف الطفل من الاتساخ
> 
> ...



تقريبا كلها زي عندنا برده في مصر


----------



## عاشق السهر (10 مايو 2009)

والله حاجه حلوه وايد


----------



## eng abdallah (10 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> مصطلحات دمشقية للطفل





anass81 قال:


> إع - كخ : لفظة تقال لتخويف الطفل من الاتساخ
> 
> وا : لفظة تقال لتخويف الطفل من لمس شيء قد يؤذيه
> 
> ...





:77::77::77:

بعض هذه المصطلحات عندنا أيضا في مصر​


----------



## نوارة (10 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> مصطلحات دمشقية للطفل
> 
> إع - كخ : لفظة تقال لتخويف الطفل من الاتساخ
> 
> ...


 
هادي تاني عندنا في الجزائر تقريبا نفسها
لكن الي تحتهم خط ما عندنا و ما اعرف كيف يقولولهم ..​


----------



## سنا الأمل (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم :
هذه بعض الصور لمواقف مضحكة ارجو ان تعجبكم




في انتظار تحميل برنامج 





[عصر السرقات ، كل واحد يحمى دياره


----------



## سنا الأمل (11 مايو 2009)

وهذه ايضا


----------



## anass81 (11 مايو 2009)

*منقول من بريدي*

*حضر بوش و بلير و زعيم عربي حفلاً خيرياً اقيم على بركة ماء .*​

*قال بوش:*​ ​ 
*:- راح أرمي حاجة في المية ، و اذا حدا لقاها سأعطيه مليون دولار و ساتبرع بـ 20 مليون دولار لاطفال العالم*​ *فصفق له الناس..
و عندها رمي زرًا من قميصه .. 
و فعلا أعطى اللي لقى الزر مليون دولار وتبرع بـ 20 مليون لأطفال العالم*​ *بلير انغاظ.. واحمر وجهه و قال:
- راح أرمي حاجة في المية و اللي يلقاها له مليونين دولار واتبرع بمبلغ 30 مليون لاطفال العالم. وكل ذلك من خزائن صاحبة الجلالة.*​*فصفق له الناس اكثر من بوش.
و رمى خرزة من خرزات محفظته ..*​
*و فعلا اعطى اللي لقاها مليونين دولار وتبرع بثلاثين مليونا.*​
*هنا تململ الزعيم العربي و قال في نفسه: يعني جابوني علشان يفرجوا الناس علي ؟؟؟
والله لأجعلنهم يندمون فخاطب الجمهور قائلا::
.. راح أرمي حاجة في المية و اللي يلقاها له 50 مليون وساتبرع بمليار دولار لاطفال العالم.*​*فصفق له الحاضرون كلهم حتى كلت ايديهم الا نائب هذا الرئيس و الذي 
اصيب بما يشبه الجنون لانه يعلم ان خزنة بلاده فاضية.. 
وكان خلال إعلان رئيسه السخي يشير لزعيمه بما معناه: بلاششششش..!؟*​*ووسط عاصفة التصفيق رمى الزعيم العربي شيئًا من جيبه ، و عندها اخذ النائب يلطم على وجهه ،
فقفز وراء هذا الشيء كل الحاضرين-حتى بوش و بليرأنفسهم ( طمعوا بالـــ 50 مليون دولار)-قفزوا في البركة 
استمروا في البحث و التفتيش دون ان يفلحوا في العثور على ذاك الشيء.*​
*هنا قال الزعيم للجمهور المبتل: 
معلش.. خيرها بغيرها، ولا تنسوا 
اني قدمت أسخى عرض في هذه السهرة ، و بنفس الطريقة أنا أحكم شعبي*​*عندما اختلى الرئيس بنائبه قال له : شفت اني اذكى منك ، و طبعا انا عارف ان خزنتنا فاضية وجايين نشحد من امريكا ،
بس عن جد شو رايك بهذه الحركة؟؟؟بتجنن صح؟؟؟؟*​*قال النائب: أكيد حلوة و ملعوبة .. بس كيف قدرت تهرب من المأزق و تكون
لهذه الدرجة متأكد من ان احدا لن يعثر على ما رميته في البركة مع أن الجميع رأوك ترمي شيئًا؟؟؟*​
​*الزعيم: بسيطة.. رميت قرص فوار:67:*​​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> *حضر بوش و بلير و زعيم عربي حفلاً خيرياً اقيم على بركة ماء .*​
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههه- جامده ياعم انس - قال يتبرع قال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:77:


----------



## eng abdallah (11 مايو 2009)

> *حضر بوش و بلير و زعيم عربي حفلاً خيرياً اقيم على بركة ماء .​
> 
> 
> قال بوش:​
> ...


 
رائعة جدا م أنس

هذا ذكاء العرب


----------



## eng abdallah (11 مايو 2009)

صور رائعة .... بارك الله فيك سنا الأمل


----------



## نوارة (11 مايو 2009)

اثنين متزوجين من عشرين سنة .. قرروا يروحوا يصيفوا في البحر بنفس 
*الفندق اللى قضوا فيه شهر العسل زمان،*
*لكن الزوجة كانت مشغولة فاتفقت مع زوجها على إنه يسافر لوحده *
*و هى تلحقه بعد يومين .*
*وصل الزوج إلى الفندق و دخل الغرفة فوجد كمبيوتر بالغرفة و متوصل بكابل*
*الإنترنت فأراد أن يرسل ايميل لزوجته يطمئنها فيه على أحواله،*
*لكنه أخطأ في كتابة عنوان البريد الالكترونى لزوجته ، و بالطبع راح الايميل لشخص*
*ثانى (يامحاسن الصدف) والذي كان لأرملة كانت راجعة من مراسيم دفن زوجها *
*الذي توفاه الله بنفس اليوم .. الست الأرملة فتحت الكمبيوتر لتقرأ ايميلات التعازى*
*وقعت على الأرض مغمى عليها بلحظة دخول ابنها الذي حاول أن يسعفها*
*بكل الطرق و لم يفلح فى إفاقتها ، نظر الابن إلى كمبيوتر والدته و قرأ الرسالة التالية :*

*الرسالة:*

*زوجتى العزيزة .. وصلت بخير .. و يمكن تتفاجئين ، لأنك ستعرفين أخباري *
*عن طريق الانترنت ،لأنه الآن أصبح عندهم كمبيوتر و يقدر الواحد*
*يبعت أخباره لأهله و أحبابه يوم بيوم*
*أنا عندي ساعة منذ وصولي و تأكدت إنهم جهزوا المكان و كل شىء وما بقي *
*غير وصولك عندي بعد يومين .*
*اشتقت لك كثيرا وأتمنى أن تكون رحلتك سريعة كرحلتي*
*ملاحظة : ليس ضروريا أن تأتي بملابس كثيرة معك، لأن الحر هنا قوي جدا جدا*
*يعنى جهنم .*​


----------



## eng abdallah (12 مايو 2009)

جميلة م نورا ..... تحياتي


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (12 مايو 2009)

*الأغبياء*

 غبى ابوه مات فقالوا له ادفع خمسين ريال للمغسل 
فقال والله لو كان سيارة ليكزس ما بدفع فيه المبلغ ده

غبى راح يخطب واحده - قدموا له شاي فتلة
قال ( من اولها سحر )

غبى اتصل على مراته فى وقت متاخر ردت عليه ( انت غبى ولا بتستهبل ؟؟؟ )
قال يلعن اظهار الرقم هذا

غبى دخل محل بقالة قال ( عندك ثلج )
قال له نعم - قال حار ولا بارد




​


----------



## سنا الأمل (13 مايو 2009)

نكت جميلة سلمت يداكم وموضوع اروع من الرائع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 مايو 2009)

*اجابات تبدو غبيه ولكنها منطقيه  *​*س - **ماذا تعرف عن أشهر القادة العسكريين في الحرب العالمية الأولى؟*​​*ج - كلهم ماتوا*​​*س - **إذا أعطاك احد برتقــالة فماذا تقــول له؟*​​*ج - أقول له قشرها*​​*س - **ماذا فعل الرومانيون بعد عبورهم البحر المتوسط؟*​​*ج - جففوا ملابسهم*​​*س - **أيهما أبعد استراليا أم القمر ولماذا؟*​​*ج - استراليا لأننانشـوف القمر بس مانشوف استراليا*​​*س - **علي باباهل هو مذكر او مؤنث؟*​​*ج - مذكر طبعا لأنه لو كان مؤنث قلنا علي ماما*​​*س - **عرف كلا من الفيزياء والكيمياء؟*​​*ج - الفيزياء مركز الثقل في الرسوب, أماالكيمياء درس عديم اللون والطعم والرائحة قليل الذوبان في الدماغ*​​*س - **خمسة بنطلونات + خمسة قمصان+ أربعة أحذية _ أكرمك الله فماالنتيجة؟*​​*ج - خمسـة رجال فيهم واحدحافي*​​*س - **اذكر ثلاثة أنواع من السمك؟*​​*ج - سمك مقلي, سمك مشوي, سمك مملح*​​*س - **أعط مثالا للأشياء التي لا تذوب في الماء؟*​​*ج - السمك*​​*س - **ادخل كلمة دام في جملة مفيدة؟*​​*ج - ذهبت المدام إلى السوق*​​*س - **مامعنى كلمة سبيل وسلسبيل؟*​​*ج - سبيل = طريق, سلسبيل = طرطريـق*​​*س -** ماذا تعرف عن البحر الميت؟*​​*ج - كان مريض قبل لا يموت*​​*س - **سرق لصان عشرين ريالاً فما نصـيب كل واحد منهما؟*​​*ج - تقطع أيديهما*​​*س - **مافائدة الأذنين؟*​​*ج - تمنع النظارة من السقوط*​​*س - **حول عبارة تذهـب أمي الى السوق الى صيغة الماضي*​​*ج - تذهـب جـدتي إلى السوق*​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2009)

> س - حول عبارة تذهـب أمي الى السوق الى صيغة الماضي
> ج - تذهـب جـدتي إلى السوق


أعتقد أن الاصح تذهب ابنتي الى السوق لأن الام تصبح جدة في المستقبل وليس في الماضي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 مايو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> أعتقد أن الاصح تذهب ابنتي الى السوق لأن الام تصبح جدة في المستقبل وليس في الماضي


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا م خالد - كيف احوالك - نسال الله ان تكون بخير وبصحه جيده ان شاء الله 

انت كده مافهمتش اجابة السؤال صح ههههههههه - لان الام الاقدم هي الجده وبالتالي الجمله في الماضي يجب ان تكون متعلقه بالجده ههههههههههه:67:

انما لو ها نتكلم عن الابنه يبقي نتكلم في صيغة المستقبل علي اعتبار ان الابنه ستكون ام في المستقبل :67:

طبعا اخونا ابو الحلول ها يحذف المشاركه دي علشان احنا كده دمرنا اللغه العربيه :60:


----------



## Abo Fares (13 مايو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> أعتقد أن الاصح تذهب ابنتي الى السوق لأن الام تصبح جدة في المستقبل وليس في الماضي


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا م خالد - كيف احوالك - نسال الله ان تكون بخير وبصحه جيده ان شاء الله
> 
> ...


 
لا أبداً... السؤال جيد جداً، وأنا أوافق م. محيي على إجابته 100% :75:

طيب، سؤالي هو، حول نفس هذه الجملة إلى الـ present perfect :68:​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2009)

أذكر في مادة ميكانيكا الموائع أن هناك طريقتين لدراسة المائع

الاولى بدراسة مرور المائع على مكان معين.
والثانية بدراسة جزيء من المائع وتتبع مساره.

يمكن تطبيق هذا المفهوم على الجملة فتكون أنت تدرس الحدث بالطريقة الاولى فذهاب الجدة قبل ذهاب الام أما أنا فأدرس المسألة بالطريقة الثانية حيث تتبعت الفاعل فهي تكون ابنة ثم أم ثم جدة.
وهكذا تكون كلا الاجابتين صحيحة.

بهذه الطريقة نكون أنا والاستاذ محي الدين وضعنا قواعد علم جديد أقترح أن يسمى القوانين الهندسية وتطبيقاتها في اللغة العربية.


----------



## Ayman (13 مايو 2009)

انا مش فاهم حاجة:10::10::10:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*



ayman قال:


> انا مش فاهم حاجة:10::10::10:



حبيبي والله ياهندسة:77::77::77::77:​


----------



## Abo Fares (13 مايو 2009)

*لغز حير العلماء؟؟؟!!!!!!!!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​ 

انتبه جيداً إلى اللغز الجديد.. ​ 
حاول الإمعان في كل كلمة تقرأها.. ​ 
لا تنتقل للعبارة الثانية قبل أن تنتهي من حسابات سابقتها..​ 
استخدام الآلة الحاسبة ممنـــــــوع....... ​ 
فكر جيداً في كل عبارة، ومن ثم ضع الحل في مشاركة جديدة....​ 
تمنياتي لكم جميـــــعاً بالتوفيق..​ 

بـــاص فيه 10 أشخـآص​ 


وصلوا عند المحطه الأولى وركب معهم 3ركاب​ 



وصلوا لمحطه بعدها ونزلوا 7 ركاب​ 



وصلوا لمحطه غيرها وركب 44 راكب​ 



تمشو شوي ووقفوا عن محطه ونزل راكب يشتري كولا وضاع ونزل اثنين من أهله يدورو عليه ومارجعوا​ 



تقدموا للمحطه اللي بعدها ركب 11 راكب​ 



تقدموا للمحطه اللي بعدها وركب 3 ركاب​ 



وبعدين وصلوا لمحطه نزل 19 راكب​ 



وتقدموا لمحطه غيرها وركب 22 راكب​ 



وتقدموا للمحطه اللي بعدها ونزل 3 ركاب​ 



ووصلوا لمحطه ولقوا الشخص اللي نزل يشتري كولا اللي ضاع مع أهله الإتنين اللي نزلو يدورو عليه​ 



وصلوا لمحطه بعدها ونزل 4 ركاب​ 



تقدموا شوي ركب 13 راكب​ 


تقدموا بعد شوي نزل 7 ركاب​ 



تقدمو بضع دقائق وركب 14 راكب​ 



عند آخر محطه نزل 11 راكب​ 



السؤال
*​ 
***​ 

***​ 

***​ 

***​ 

***​ 

***​ 

***​ 

***​ 
*ما هو اسم سائق الباص*​

*غبي طرح اللغز على أصحابه*​ 
:77:​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه*



أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​
> 
> انتبه جيداً إلى اللغز الجديد.. ​
> حاول الإمعان في كل كلمة تقرأها.. ​
> ...




المشكلة بقى إنني افتكرت إن في لغز
وقعدت أحسب فعلا وبدون آله حاسبه
هههههههههههه
الله المستعان​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> انا مش فاهم حاجة:10::10::10:



اذا كنت تقصد ما توصلنا اليه فاليك الشرح بطريقة مبسطة

الأخ محي الدين درس الظاهرة باعتبار الذهاب فتوصل الى ان ذهاب الجدة قبل ذهاب الام فكان الماضي باسناد الذهاب الى الجدة . لأن الجدة سابقة للام

الاخ خالد الأزهري (اللي هو أنا) درس الظاهرة باعتبار نشأة الفاعل فتوصل الى أن ذهاب البنت يكون قبل ذهاب الام ولهذا أسند الماضي الى البنت. لأن أختنا موضع الدراسة كانت ابنة ثم أصبحت أما.

على كل حال جميع النظريات غير مفهومة (وهذه واحدة منها)و أحيانا نشك في فهم صاحب النظرية لنظريته ...



> طيب، سؤالي هو، حول نفس هذه الجملة إلى الـ present perfect


الاكل في الثلاجة...


----------



## Abo Fares (13 مايو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> الاكل في الثلاجة...


 
good thinking.. but where's the verb in this sentence?? loool ... it's only the result lol​


----------



## أبو نادر (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أولا أحيي الأخ خاد الأزهري على الشرح وعلى الربط الناجح بنظريات الهدروليك وميكانيك السوائل



أبو الحلول قال:


> good thinking.. but where's the verb in this sentence?? loool ... it's only the result lol​



الجملة "الأكلُ في الثلاجة" جمللة أسمية وليست فعلية وبالتالي لا حاجة للفعل
الأكلُ :مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على أخره
والخبر محذوف تقديره "كائن أو موجود "متعلق بالجار والمجرور"في الثلاجة"
والمعنى بعد أن ذُهِب إلى السوق أُتي بالطعام"by some one" هو الأن في الثلاجة لاحظ الـ"passive Voice"


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​
> 
> 
> انتبه جيداً إلى اللغز الجديد.. ​
> ...


 
_فكر جيداً في كل عبارة، ومن ثم ضع الحل في مشاركة جديدة...._​ 

الاخ العزيز ابو الحلول - هو ممكن الحل يوضع في مشاركه قديمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :77: عموما انا توصلت للحل و السائق اسمه عبد الله - واتحداك ان تثبت غير ذلك:60: ( الا اذا كنت عاوز الاسم ثلاثي وبياناته الشخصيه الكامله ودي اعتقد ان السائل نفسه ما يعرفهاش :75: )

ملحوظه هامه جدا : السائل = الغبي اللي طرح اللغز علي اصحابه :67:ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​
> 
> انتبه جيداً إلى اللغز الجديد.. ​
> حاول الإمعان في كل كلمة تقرأها.. ​
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا توصلت الى اسم مالك السيارة (الباص) لكن ليس بالضرورة أن يكون هو السائق....هذ اذا كان له حل فعلا...


----------



## eng abdallah (13 مايو 2009)

بناءاً على رغبة الأخ أبو الحلول

إليكم هذا الخبر



> مصدر الخبر
> 
> *تحذير «إمام جامع» دعا فى خطبة الجمعة على الترجى بالهزيمة *
> 
> ...


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 مايو 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
إيه الكلام الفارغ ده يااخوانا


----------



## Abo Fares (13 مايو 2009)

skill قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أولا أحيي الأخ خاد الأزهري على الشرح وعلى الربط الناجح بنظريات الهدروليك وميكانيك السوائل
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok mate, but my question was about the present perfect. However, eng khaled gave us a sentence in which there's no verb at all
:80:
​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> بناءاً على رغبة الأخ أبو الحلول
> 
> إليكم هذا الخبر
> ​


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تعليق لا بد منه 
الامام الذي يدعو على الفريق لم يفعل ذلك لأنه يشجع فريق اخر ونحو ذلك وانما ذكر السبب

وأقر الإمام فى تصريح أدلى به لنفس الصحيفة بأنه دعا خلال خطبة الجمعة على الترجى بالهزيمة وخسارة البطولة لأن بعض مشجعى الفريق فى مدينة منزل بورقيبة لا يحترمون آداب الجنائز ويسيرون فى مواكب تشييع الموتى مرتدين أزياء الترجى المميزة متحدثين عن أخبار فريقهم دون خشوع.

لكن المشكلة في الطريقة التي تم تناول الموضوع بها ولو كان للصحافة عقل لوجهوا انتقاداتهم الى من لم يحترموا الجنائز ويتأدبوا بادابها ...


----------



## Ayman (14 مايو 2009)

*مشاركة مخالفة لشروط الهدنة ...سيبها شوية يا المشرف *



هل فكرت مرة في مقولة 
Ladies FIRST! من اين جاءت؟؟




Ladies FIRST!
هذه المقولة لها قصه عجيبة حدثت في ايطاليا في القرن الثامن عشر ميلادي... ومفادها انه كان هناك شاب من احدى الأسر الغنية في احدى مقاطعات ايطاليا وقع في حب فتاه من أسره أقل منه في المستوى المعيشي والطبقات التي ينتمون إليها... اتفق الاثنان على الزواج ولكن الشاب لقي معارضة من قبل أسرته والتي اضطرت لتهديده بعدم مباركة هذا الزواج

كبرت الضغوط على الشاب وعلى الفتاة وقررا أن لا يفرقهما إلا الموت وبالفعل بعد أن كثرت الضغوط خافا أن يفترقا وقررا الانتحار وتوجها إلى صخرة عالية جداً ومطلة على البحر عندها قررت الفتاه القفز أولا ولكن الشاب منعها من القفز بحجة أنه لا يستطيع أن يراها تموت أمامه واتفقا على أن يقفز الشاب أولاً وبالفعل قفز الشاب وسقط ومات ولكن عندما رأت الفتاه هذا المنظر غيرت رأيها وغدرت بالشاب وعدلت عن مرافقته في الموت

ورجعت إلى البلدة وتزوجت شخص آخر من طبقتها وخانت حبيبها الذي ضحى بنفسه من أجلها وعندما علم أهل القريه بذلك قرروا ان تكون النساء أول من يقوم بالأعمال

~~~ النساء اولا ~~~



~~~ Ladies First ~~~

هذا هو السبب العجيب و ليس الأتيكيت هو السبب


----------



## Abo Fares (14 مايو 2009)

*الطرقة الوحيدة لفوز برشلونة على مانشستر يونايتد في نهائي أبطال الدوري الأوروبي*

حقيقةً وبعد عدة دراسات، تبين بأنها الطرقة الوحيدة لفوز برشلونة على مانشستر يونايتد في نهائي أبطال الدوري الأوروبي... ​ 
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............
............​ 



​ 


:68::68::68:​ 
:59:​


----------



## إسلام علي (14 مايو 2009)

> أن "المنجى المزى" إمام وخطيب جامع عمر بن الخطاب فى مدينة منزل بورقيبة التابعة لمحافظة بنزرت (٦٠ كم شمال شرق العاصمة تونس) دعا خلال خطبة الجمعة قبل الماضية على الترجى بالهزيمة وبخسارة بطولة الدورى التى يتنافس عليها حاليا مع النادى الإفريقى غريمه الأزلى.


عجبي !
دي محتاجة موضوع هاف أ نكد ويك إند : (


----------



## fki bassem (14 مايو 2009)

Comment je peut participer dans cette sujet


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (14 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه*



ayman قال:


> هل فكرت مرة في مقولة
> ladies first! من اين جاءت؟؟
> 
> 
> ...



جااااااااااااااااااااامده
بصراحة مشاركاتك كلها جامده ياهندسة


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> حقيقةً وبعد عدة دراسات، تبين بأنها الطرقة الوحيدة لفوز برشلونة على مانشستر يونايتد في نهائي أبطال الدوري الأوروبي...
> 
> 
> ............
> ...







:77:طريقة جميلة و تصميم أجمل 
أكيد أنت اللي هتصمم الملعب ده ؟؟؟؟:77:​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (14 مايو 2009)

حد فيكم سمع عن عائلة محترمة جدا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> حقيقةً وبعد عدة دراسات، تبين بأنها الطرقة الوحيدة لفوز برشلونة على مانشستر يونايتد في نهائي أبطال الدوري الأوروبي... ​
> 
> ............
> ............
> ...


 
حلوة جدا الفكره دي يا ابو الحلول ,,,,,,,,,, بس الجماهير اللي ورا المرمي العالي قاعده بتعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:7::7: هي شايفه حاجه من المباراه :7::7::73: اعتقد ان ايراد المباراه سيتأثر كثيراً - 
وطب لما يبدلوا المرمي في الشوط الثاني !!!!!!!! ولا ده غير وارد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ونتمني ان مانشستر يكسب علشان تنبسط يا ابو الحلول بس خليهم يتخلوا عن اللون الاحمر اثناء المباراه زي المباراه اللي فاتت كده وهما يكسبوا :77:- لان اللون الاحمر دلوقتي خطر ( لا مؤاخذه يا اخ ايمن احنا بس مش عاوزين حد ياخد اللون بتاع نادي القرن حتي يظل فريد في كل شئ هههههههه


----------



## noosa (14 مايو 2009)

مشكرررو نطمح المزيد
noosa


----------



## anass81 (14 مايو 2009)

fki bassem قال:


> comment je peut participer dans cette sujet



المسألة سهلة , فقط ضع ما تريد من نكت او مواقف طريفة:67:


----------



## Abo Fares (14 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> حلوة جدا الفكره دي يا ابو الحلول ,,,,,,,,,, بس الجماهير اللي ورا المرمي العالي قاعده بتعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:7::7: هي شايفه حاجه من المباراه :7::7::73: اعتقد ان ايراد المباراه سيتأثر كثيراً -
> وطب لما يبدلوا المرمي في الشوط الثاني !!!!!!!! ولا ده غير وارد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ونتمني ان مانشستر يكسب علشان تنبسط يا ابو الحلول بس خليهم يتخلوا عن اللون الاحمر اثناء المباراه زي المباراه اللي فاتت كده وهما يكسبوا :77:- لان اللون الاحمر دلوقتي خطر ( لا مؤاخذه يا اخ ايمن احنا بس مش عاوزين حد ياخد اللون بتاع نادي القرن حتي يظل فريد في كل شئ هههههههه


 
بسيطة خيو.... المباراة ستنتهي من الشوط الأول لعدم التكافؤ :16:

:68::68::68:​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (14 مايو 2009)

*أعراض الحمل عند الرجال*

 أعراض الحمل عند الرجال
السلام عليكم

أقرا الموضوع للآخر ونتمنى لكم المتعة

أعراض الحمل لدى الرجال



تعجب طبيب الأمراض النسائية عندما دخل عليه سعيد
فسأله عن سبب مجيئه إلى طبيب نسائي وليست برفقته أي امرأة
فأجابه سعيد بأنه يحسّ بأن لديه أعراض الحمل قال له الطبيب:
- ما ذا؟ حمل؟ أي حمل يا رجل سامحك الله؟ ومنذ متى كانت الرجال تحمل؟

- صدقني يا دكتور أنا لا أمزح معك دعني أشرح لك حالتي وأنت تحكم بنفسك.

- طيب تفضل وأمري لله .

- أول الأعراض أني أصاب بالإنتفاخ كلما سمعت وعداً من وعود المسئولين عن تحقق الرفاهية والعدالة الإجتماعية وزيادة الرواتب وحل مشكلة الإسكان وتوفير المواصلات وغير ذلك , حتى أحسّ بأن بطني سينفجر من كثرة الإنتفاخ.

- هذا الإنتفاخ وحده ليس دليلاً على الحمل.

- أعلم ولكني أيضاً أصاب بالتقيؤ كلما نظرت إلى التلفاز أو قرأت جريدة تحكي عن واقع الأمة المخزي علميا وثقافيا واقتصاديا , ناس تموت من الجوع وناس تصرف الملايين على حفلة عرس تافهة دون حياء أو خجل .

- وهذا أيضاً لا يثبت أنك حامل.

- أعلم أعلم ولكن أيضاً أتوحم طوال الوقت أن يكون وطني جميلاً يعيش أبناؤة بسلام ولا يحتاجون إلى الهجرة إلى دول أخرى للعيش الكريم.

- ها وماذا غير الوحام ؟ خلصني.

- وأصاب أيضاً بالدوار كلما إستيقظت صباحاً ورأيت أن اليوم هو أسوأ من البارحة وأن غداً على الأرجح سيكون أسوأ من اليوم.

- وغيره؟

- أحسّ بركلات في داخل بطني تمزق أحشائي كلما رأيت مأساة غزة وإحتلال العراق وذلّ العرب مقابل اسرائيل وتوسلهم السلام وهي لا تردّ عليهم حتى.

ضحك الطبيب وقال:

- إذا كان الأمر هكذا فسيكون أغلب الرجال العرب حوامل لأنهم جميعاً يحملون نفس الأعراض ولكنك لست حاملاً .

- وما أدراك؟ لقد قيل لي بأني حامل.

- - يا رجل أنا طبيب أخصائي هل تحسب أني لا أفقه من يكون حاملاً ومن ليس حاملاً

من الأحمق الذي قال لك أنك حامل؟

- فخامة رئيس الجمهورية أثناء زيارته للمصنع الذي اعمل فيه أمس.

إنتفض الطبيب من مكانه وقال:

- إذا كان الأمر كذلك فأنت حامل وبتوأم أيضاً مبروك
​

منقول


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (14 مايو 2009)

*مقطع فيديو مضحك*

شوفوا مقطع الفيديو نساء زمان وخفة الدم ---- مشاهدة ممتعة 

الملف : 2.5m --- realplayer


http://www.4shared.com/file/105365285/149b4621/What_Old_People_Do_For_Fun.html


وتقبلوا تحياتي ...


----------



## anass81 (15 مايو 2009)

*صور رائعة من الفضاء*

السلام عليكم

"إن في خلق السموات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار لآيات لأولي الألباب الذين يذكرون الله قياماً وقعوداً وعلى جنوبهم ويتفكرون في خلق السموات والأرض ربنا ماخلقت هذا باطلاً سبحانك فقنا عذاب النار"

http://www.4shared.com/file/105493247/ec1e90b4/Hubble.html


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (15 مايو 2009)

oOoOH MY GOD
HAHAHAHA
thanxxxxxxx of you all this is a very funny stories &great and so fantastic
i didnt read all of it but i will read it
thanxs abu al holol and the others
wish a goooooood luck for you all
:84:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 مايو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> شوفوا مقطع الفيديو _نساء زمان وخفة الدم_ ---- مشاهدة ممتعة
> 
> الملف : 2.5m --- realplayer
> 
> ...


 
اهلا اهلا م محمد زايد - مشاركه ممتعه ورائعه:1: - عود حميد للمشاركات بعد طول غياب - :20:- 

وخفة الدم في نساء زمان ونساء اليوم ايضا ً ياعم محمد - احنا عاملين هدنه :28: مع الاخوات اليومين دول ومش عاوزين مشاكل هههههههههههه :60:


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (15 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اهلا م محمد زايد - مشاركه ممتعه ورائعه:1: - عود حميد للمشاركات بعد طول غياب - :20:-
> 
> وخفة الدم في نساء زمان ونساء اليوم ايضا ً ياعم محمد - احنا عاملين هدنه :28: مع الاخوات اليومين دول ومش عاوزين مشاكل هههههههههههه :60:


 
تحياتي اخي الحبيب م.محي .. 
بس لا حظ اني مش من ضمن من هادنوا يعني انا حل من هذه الهدنة وعليه خذلك هالمشاركة / 


كيف يسعد الرجل إمرأة؟​​

على الرجل أن يكون ​ 
صديق , رفيق , حبيب , أخ , أب​ 
سيد , رئيس , ​ 
كهربائي , نجار , سباك , ميكانيكي​ 
مصمم ديكور , صاحب أسلوب , طبيب نفسي​ 
مبيد حشرات , طبيب معالج ​ 
مستمع , مرتب , يعشق النظافة​ 
عاطفي , رياضي , دافئ ​ 
يقظ ومتنبه , أنيق​ 
ذكي , مرح​ 
فنان , حساس​ 
قوي , يتفهم , يتحمل​ 
متعقل , طموح , ذو ثقة ومؤهل​ 

شجاع , مصمـِّم , صادق





يـُعتمد عليه , يمدحها بانتظام





يحب التسوق معها , محترم , غني جدا 





لا يتسبب برفع ضغطها , لا ينظر لغيرها من النساء ​




ولكن 
​




كيف تسعد المرأة الرجل؟ 


-​


-


-


-


-


-


-


-


-


-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-​

​ 

بس تتركه في حاله ​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (16 مايو 2009)

كم طريق في الصورة ؟! 







شلون ماينصدموا هالقطارات ببعض ؟






حلو هالطريق خصوصا للأطفال






الله عالنظافة ؟! ياترى كم راتبه هالبني أدم ؟!






يوم الغسيل العالمي ؟ اللي عندو غسيل يجيبوا 






الناس فحموا بالداخل وهم ياخذوان صورة للذكرى ؟!






التطور الأمريكي ؟!






التزلج على أصوله ؟!






أحلى مساج لأحلى قرود 






فار ياباني هههههه حريف تايكواندو 






حصان مبسوط هههه






دببة وقت النوم هههههههه






إحدى القطط المشهورة والبودي جارد معها 






رايحين يودعوا زميلة لهم في الطيارة 






ياعيني على الحب 







حتى القرود تعرف الرومانسية 







كذب كل من قال القرود ماعندهم براءة 




http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/1711/90791181.jpg


رعب غير شكل 






كلبة تتسوق من كارفور 


























































































​​​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (16 مايو 2009)

تعاريف ...​ 


المرحوم
إنسانٌ محظوظ ينسى الناس سيئاته,وينسبون إليه حسناتٍكان مجرداً منها في حياته.

القبر
المأزق الوحيدالذي لم يتمكن أحد ,حتى الآن أن يخرج منه.

الصديق
شخصٌ لا يفيدك ,ومع ذلك تستمتع بوجوده.

التجربة 
فنٌّ يجعلك قادراً على وقف الكلمة ,بعد أن تصل إلىطرف لسانك.

الرجل المغرور
ديك يظن أن الشمس لم تشرقإلا لتسمع صوته.

الإنسان
مخلوق يولد باكيًا ,ويعيششاكياً.

الدبلوماسي
رجل يستطيع أن يقطع رقبةخصمه ,دون أن يستخدم السكين.

الزوج المحترم
هوالذي يذكر عيد ميلاد زوجته ,ولكنه ينسى عمرها.


الحب
مرض أخشى ما يخشاه المصاب به أن ُيْشَفىَ منه.

الهواء
طعام تقدمه السماء مجاناً لكل الفقراء.

السعادة
إحساس يأتيك كلما كنت مشغولا عن الإحساسبالتعاسة.

العاقل
إنسان لا يسعى إلى نيل السعادة ,بل يسعى إلى تجنب الشقاء.

المتشائم
شخص يخيربين شّرين فيختار الشرين.
الغرور
مُسكن يخفف آلامالمغفلين.

السعادة
عطر لا تستطيع أن تنشره فيالناس ,دون أن يعلق بك قطرات منه.

التجاعيد
توقيع الزمان على الوجوه ليثبت مروره عليها.

الفتاه
إنسانٌ يصرخ إذا رأى فأراً,,ويبتسم إذا رأىذئبا.

آدم
الشخص الوحيد الذي لم يقلدأحداً.

الزمن
لص ظريف يسرق شبابنا.

خاتم الزواج أغلى خواتم الدنيا
لأنه يكلف صاحبه أقساطا شهريهطوال الحياة.

البسمة الدافئة
لغة اللطفالعالمية.

الفضولي
إنسان يحدثك عنالآخرين.

الرجل العظيم
إنسان يحمل بين ضلوعه قلبطفل.

الثقيل
إنسان يحدثك عن نفسه.

اللبق
إنسان يحدثك عن نفسك.

الرجلالشهم
هو الذي يحمي المرأة الضعيفة من كل رجل,إلا من نفسه.
العناق
حصار شخصين لا يريدان الهرب.

الدلال
نفط تسكبه المرأة على نار الرجل.

الغيرة
صداقة امرأة لامرأة أخرى.

الاتيكيت
صوت لا تحدثه و أنت تشرب الماء.

الطيور
موسيقى الطبيعة.

الأزهار
أفكار تنبتها الأرض.

الحب
الأنانية في صورة تضحية.

الضحكة
أعظمسلاح تكافح به الحياة.

الصدق
كتاب نادر,,لا يطبعمنه إلا نسخه واحدة فقط.

الأمل
أحلامالبائسين.

الحب الخالد
حب المرءلنفسه.

الغيرة
مجهر يكبر الأشياءالصغيرة.

الزواج
الاقتناع بحلاوة الحرية داخلقفص.
معهد التجميل
مكان تحصل فيه المرأة على وجهمن الطين.

الخ ..... 
علامة تستخدم لجعل الآخرينيعتقدون بأنك تعرف أكثر مما تعرف.

الضمير
صوتصغير يهمس في أذنك ليريك كم أنت صغير.

الشخص الصريح
هو الذي يقول كل ما يخطر له,دون أن يفكر فيه.

الرجل الناجح
هو الذي يرتكب أخطاءه في وقت لا يراه فيهأحد.

الواجب
هو الشي الذي نتوقع أن يؤديه نحوناالآخرون.

الثناء
زهرة زكيه الشذا ,,حتى لو كانت صناعي


من إيميلي ...:63:


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (16 مايو 2009)

اللهم اجعلنا بارين بوالدينا 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph-3FYxVbng
​​


----------



## سنا الأمل (16 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> هل فكرت مرة في مقولة
> ladies first! من اين جاءت؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم انا عندما سمعت هذه القصة تاثرت كثيرا بها لانها خانت من احبها والصراحة كانت تستحق الموت ولكن المضحك او بالاحرى المبكي في هذه القصة انه صدق كلامها ورمى بنفسه دون ان يمسك يدها .
ولكن كيف سمحت لنفسها ان تفعل هذا وتعيش بقية حياتها وكانها لم تفعل شيء 
:59::59::59::59::59:


----------



## سنا الأمل (17 مايو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> تحياتي اخي الحبيب م.محي ..
> بس لا حظ اني مش من ضمن من هادنوا يعني انا حل من هذه الهدنة وعليه خذلك هالمشاركة /
> 
> 
> ...


 وحتى هو لو يتركها بحالها ما كان صار كل هذا ويكون صادق يكفي لان معظم الرجال بيلفو ويدورو لهذا السبب النساء بيعملو فيهم هكذا :20::20::20::20::20::20:
:19::19::19::19::19::19:


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (17 مايو 2009)

صلي على النبي أختي سنا 

خلص نحنا بهدنة يا سنا ، هدنة دائمة بإذن الله وملتزمون بها 

اسألي الجنرال م. محي لأنو هو من وقع المعاهدة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 مايو 2009)

عليه افضل الصلاة وازكي والسلام - واحنا كمان ملتزمون بها - واسالوا الانتربول هههههههههه

المشكله ان الهدنه بيتم اختراقها من الاخوة محمد زايد والاخت سنا وهما الاتنين لم يحضرا توقيع الهدنه - وكده ها ترجعونا لنقطة الصفر - وهانبدء حرب استنزاف كده يا جماعه - نرجو من الجميع الالتزام بالهدنه وشكراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 مايو 2009)

سنا الأمل قال:


> وحتى هو لو يتركها بحالها ما كان صار كل هذا ويكون صادق يكفي لان معظم الرجال بيلفو ويدورو لهذا السبب النساء بيعملو فيهم هكذا :20::20::20::20::20::20:
> :19::19::19::19::19::19:


 
وبعدين يا اخت سنا - فين اللف والدوران في الكلام اللي قاله اخونا محمد زايد - هل كل هذه الافعال تصدر من رجل يعرف اللف والدوران ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لو كان بيعرف يلف ويدور ماكانشي بقي ده حاله ههههههههههههه:10:- دي عمايل واحد قليل الحيله ,,,,, انه يعمل كل الحاجات دي كلها علشان يسعدها


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 مايو 2009)

سنا الأمل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم انا عندما سمعت هذه القصة تاثرت كثيرا بها لانها خانت من احبها والصراحة كانت تستحق الموت ولكن المضحك او بالاحرى المبكي في هذه القصة انه صدق كلامها ورمى بنفسه دون ان يمسك يدها .
> ولكن كيف سمحت لنفسها ان تفعل هذا _وتعيش بقية حياتها وكانها لم تفعل شيء _
> :59::59::59::59::59:


 
شوفتي بقي يا اخت سنا علشان تعرفي ان المهندس محمد زايد لما طلب انها تسيبه في حاله كان عنده حق - طبعا هو كان يقصد صاحبتنا دي واللي زيها - وردك ده ابلغ رد :59::20::75:- سخنت الراجل وجعلته ينتحر ولا كانها عملت اي حاجه :86:


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (17 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وخفة الدم في نساء زمان ونساء اليوم ايضا ً ياعم محمد - احنا عاملين هدنه :28: مع الاخوات اليومين دول ومش عاوزين مشاكل هههههههههههه :60:


 


وما دام معترفين بخفة دم النساء ومعترفين بالهدنة يبقى خلاص ..

جواب ذكي ولطيف 

يبقى الرجال على راسنا ونحنا ما بنقدر نقابل الطيبة إلا بالطيبة ....


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (17 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> عليه افضل الصلاة وازكي والسلام - واحنا كمان ملتزمون بها - واسالوا الانتربول هههههههههه
> 
> المشكله ان الهدنه بيتم اختراقها من الاخوة محمد زايد والاخت سنا وهما الاتنين لم يحضرا توقيع الهدنه - وكده ها ترجعونا لنقطة الصفر - وهانبدء حرب استنزاف كده يا جماعه - نرجو من الجميع الالتزام بالهدنه وشكراً



ويحكم.....ماهذه الهدنة التي لم أحضر توقيعها....؟؟؟؟ :78::73:​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (17 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> اللهم اجعلنا بارين بوالدينا
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph-3FYxVbng


 
جزاك الله الف خيرعلى هذه المشاركة الطيبة أخت أنسانة من تراب ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 مايو 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> ويحكم.....ماهذه الهدنة التي لم أحضر توقيعها....؟؟؟؟ :78::73:​


 
اهلا اخونا مصطفي - انت فعلا لم تحضر توقيع الهدنه ولكنك كنت احد الاسباب في اندلاع الحرب التي سبقت تلك الهدنه :67: - بمشاركاتك عن المراه وارجع لمشاركاتك بهذا الخصوص وانت تتاكد :61::61::61::61:


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (17 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اخونا مصطفي - انت فعلا لم تحضر توقيع الهدنه ولكنك كنت احد الاسباب في اندلاع الحرب التي سبقت تلك الهدنه :67: - بمشاركاتك عن المراه وارجع لمشاركاتك بهذا الخصوص وانت تتاكد :61::61::61::61:


 
أية مشاركة ياأخ محي الدين؟ بالله ذكرني أن أستطعت أو أحد الاخوان؟؟؟:87: وفي أية مشاركة أندلعت هذه الحرب؟:78:​


----------



## Ayman (17 مايو 2009)

ارى ان هناك حرب باردة قد بدأت بالفعل....
بالمناسبة ..ما رأيكم في اقتراح فهرسة موضوع Have a Nice Weekend و ذلك حتى يسهل البحث عن المشاركات الهامة فيه ؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 مايو 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> أية مشاركة ياأخ محي الدين؟ بالله ذكرني أن أستطعت أو أحد الاخوان؟؟؟:87: وفي أية مشاركة أندلعت هذه الحرب؟:78:​


 
الصفحه رقم 85 المشاركه رقم 1274 والخاصه بسيادتكم - بداية المعركه - وتقدر تتابع المشاركات الي ان تصل الي تدخل الانتربول او مجلس الامن ( الاخ ابو الحلول ) لتطهير ارض المعركه خوفا علي مستقبله السياسي والعسكري :75:هههههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 مايو 2009)

Ayman قال:


> ارى ان هناك حرب باردة قد بدأت بالفعل....
> بالمناسبة ..ما رأيكم في اقتراح فهرسة موضوع Have a Nice Weekend و ذلك حتى يسهل البحث عن المشاركات الهامة فيه ؟؟


 
هو الموضوع ده فيه مشاركات هامه واخري غير هامه يا اخ ايمن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟- - اعتقد الموضوع ده كله هااااااااااااااااااااام جداااااااااااااااااا:75:هههههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (17 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> اللهم اجعلنا بارين بوالدينا
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph-3fyxvbng


 
مشاركة راااااائعة فعلاً...... بارك الله بك.... ورضي عنا وعنك....

اللهم ارزقنا رضاك ورضى الوالدين.. اللهم آمين.. 


بالمناسبة يا جماعة، اكتشفت أن اللغة اليونانية شبيهة بالعربية...... سمعتوا (عصفوريني) على العصفور؟؟ ههههه :68:


لكم جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشاركة راااااائعة فعلاً...... بارك الله بك.... ورضي عنا وعنك....​
> اللهم ارزقنا رضاك ورضى الوالدين.. اللهم آمين.. ​
> 
> _بالمناسبة يا جماعة، اكتشفت أن اللغة اليونانية شبيهة بالعربية...... سمعتوا (عصفوريني) على العصفور؟؟ ههههه :68:_​
> ...


 
اللهم آمين يارب العالمين 

مافيش تشابه ولا حاجه يااخي العزيز ابو الحلول - هو بس تقدر تقول ان العصفور ده عربي - من الطيور المهاجره هههههههههههههه:60::73:


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (17 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الصفحه رقم 85 المشاركه رقم 1274 والخاصه بسيادتكم - بداية المعركه - وتقدر تتابع المشاركات الي ان تصل الي تدخل الانتربول او مجلس الامن ( الاخ ابو الحلول ) لتطهير ارض المعركه خوفا علي مستقبله السياسي والعسكري :75:هههههههههههههه


 

بس بتعرف اخي محي 

انا بصراحة ارتحت لتدخل أخونا أبو الحلول بالحذف 
وقبله أخونا أنس بطرح فكرة الهدنة 
لأن الموضوع بدأ بمشاركة وقادنا لحرب ...:73:

الحمد لله ..


----------



## Abo Fares (17 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اللهم آمين يارب العالمين
> 
> مافيش تشابه ولا حاجه يااخي العزيز ابو الحلول - هو بس تقدر تقول ان العصفور ده عربي - من الطيور المهاجره هههههههههههههه:60::73:


وينها الأخت فاطمة المهاجرة نسألها عن صحة الموضوع؟؟ ههههههه 
:68::68::68:



إنسانة من تراب قال:


> بس بتعرف اخي محي
> 
> انا بصراحة ارتحت لتدخل أخونا أبو الحلول بالحذف
> وقبله أخونا أنس بطرح فكرة الهدنة
> ...


فتوى شرعية ممتــــــازة 100% تتيح لنا الحذف دون تردد :20::75::77:

بتستاهلي التقييم أختنا الفاضلة :12:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وينها الأخت فاطمة المهاجرة نسألها عن صحة الموضوع؟؟ ههههههه
> :68::68::68:​
> 
> _فتوى شرعية ممتــــــازة 100% تتيح لنا الحذف دون تردد_ :20::75::77:​
> بتستاهلي التقييم أختنا الفاضلة :12:​


 
هو انت يعني محتاج فتوي يا حاج ابو الحلول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههههههههه:75: احنا عاوزين فتوي تحد شويه من موضوع الحذف اللي شغال عمال علي بطال ده ههههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> بس بتعرف اخي محي
> 
> انا بصراحة ارتحت لتدخل أخونا أبو الحلول بالحذف
> وقبله أخونا أنس بطرح فكرة الهدنة
> ...


 
مافيش شك طبعا ان احنا عندنا مشرفين متميزين ونشيطين - مجلس امن مصغر - يتدخل في الوقت المناسب ويمكن ده اللي بيخلينا ناخد راحتنا في الهزار والضحك شويه و عليهما العبئ الاكبر في تقييم المشاركات وبالتالي حذف مايجب حذفه والابقاء علي الاخر ي بما يتناسب مع وجهة نظر المنتدي - وانا شخصياً ما عنديش اي مشكله في اي حذف او تعديل لان دي مسئولية الاشراف - احنا بس بنحب نهزر مع الاخ ابو الحلول والاخ انس وربنا يعينهم علي شغلهم ويوفق الجميع ان شاء الله لما يحب ويرضي


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (17 مايو 2009)

أعزائي لاحظوا هذه الفروقات وننتظر رأيكم​
*المدير الغربى : يسعى لتثبيت قدم الشركة**

المدير العربى : يسعى لتثبيت قدمه في الشركة​ 

المدير الغربى: يبدأ كلامه بجملة "أنا اعتقد"​ 
المدير العربى: يبدأ كلامه بجملة "أنا قررت"​ 


المدير الغربى: تتفانى في العمل يرقيك​ 
المدير العربى: تتفانى في مدحه يرقيك​ 


المدير الغربى: يضع لك خطة تتناسب مع قدراتك​ 
المدير العربى: يضع لك خطة تتناسب مع خيالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه​ 


المدير الغربى: يثق فيك​ 
المدير العربى: يثق في نفسه​ 


المدير اجنبي: يتحدث معك بصراحة​ 
المدير العربى: يتحدث معك بوقاحة​ 


المدير الغربى: مسموح لك أن تشكيه​ 
المدير العربى: مسموح لك أن تمدح فيه​ 


[FONT=Times New
Roman]المدير الغربى: يناقشك إذا طلبت الاستقالة[/FONT]​ 
المدير العربى: يدفعك إلى الاستقالة​ 


المدير الغربى: يعاملك حسب حالتك النفسية​ 
المدير العربى: يعاملك حسب حالته المزاجية​ 


المدير الغربى: يقول لك "Good Morning"​ 
المدير العربى: يقول لك "انت جيت؟"​ 


المدير الغربى : يفضل أن يمدحك أمام الاخرين​ 
المدير العربى: يفضل أن تمدحه أمام الآخرين​ 


المدير الغربى : يوم حلو .. يوم مر​ 
المدير العربى : يوم مر .. يوم أمر​ 


المدير الغربى : يراقبك​ 
المدير العربى: يتجسس عليك​ 


المدير الغربى: يطور أفكارك وينسبها لك​ 
المدير العربى: يسرق افكارك وينسبها لنفسه​ 


المدير الغربى : تطلب منه إجازة​ 
المدير العربى: تترجى منه إجازة​ 


المدير الغربى : يهنئك بالعيد​ 
المدير العربى : يطلب منك العمل في العيد​ 


المدير الغربى: يرى مستقبلك واعد​ 
المدير العربى: يرى مستقبلك في ايده​ 


المدير الغربى: يمسك أعصابه إذا اختلفت معه​ 
المدير العربى: يمسك في زمارة رقبتك لو فكرت في الاختلاف​ 


المدير الغربى: ينتظر سماع رأيك في العمل​ 
المدير العربى: ينتظر سماع رأيك فيه​ 


المدير الغربى: يثير أفكارك​ 
المدير العربى: يثير أعصابك​ 


المدير الغربى : يناقشك بالصوت​ 
المدير العربى: يناقشك بالسوط​ 


المدير الغربى : يريدك أن تقول "انا اقترح"​ 
المدير العربى: يريدك أن تقول "انا أؤيد"​ 


المدير الغربى: بيجيب مكاسب من أجلك​ 
المدير العربى: بيجيب أجلك​ 


المدير الغربى : كلمته زي السيف​ 
المدير العربى: كلمته زي الزفت​ 


المدير الغربى: يعاملك باللتي هي أحسن​ 
المدير العربى: يعاملك باللتي هي في رجله​ 


المدير الغربى: لن يقرأ هذا الموضوع​ 
المدير العربى: يقرأ هذا الموضوع ويرفدني​ 


المدير الغربى : يحترم آدمية الموظف​ 
المدير العربى: لا يعرف يعني ايه آدمية​ 


ملحوظة: انتهى الموضوع عند 30 نقطة لأن مميزات المدير الغربى انتهت عند هذا الحد ولا يوجد بعد ذلك أشياء متناقضه بينه وبين العربى، أما عن باقي مساوئ المدير العربى فلن نستطيع أن نكتبها كلها خوفا على اصبعك عزيزي القارئ من كثرة استخدام الاسكرول في الماوس لان مساويء المدير العربى تجدهم في کتاب تفوق بــ [ مليون وسبعمية وخمسة وثلاتين ألف صفة ] سيئة "
[FONT=Times New
Roman]فهذا فوق طاقتنا[/FONT]​​*​
​


----------



## Abo Fares (17 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مافيش شك طبعا ان احنا عندنا مشرفين متميزين ونشيطين - مجلس امن مصغر - يتدخل في الوقت المناسب ويمكن ده اللي بيخلينا ناخد راحتنا في الهزار والضحك شويه و عليهما العبئ الاكبر في تقييم المشاركات وبالتالي حذف مايجب حذفه والابقاء علي الاخر ي بما يتناسب مع وجهة نظر المنتدي - وانا شخصياً ما عنديش اي مشكله في اي حذف او تعديل لان دي مسئولية الاشراف - احنا بس بنحب نهزر مع الاخ ابو الحلول والاخ انس وربنا يعينهم علي شغلهم ويوفق الجميع ان شاء الله لما يحب ويرضي


 
الفتوى الشرعية رقم (2) هههههه :67::68:..... لا بل تصريح موثق هههههههه :20: :77:

الآن يمكنني الحذف، وأنا مرتاح الباااااااااااااال :76::77:

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..​


----------



## سنا الأمل (18 مايو 2009)

:10:


مصطفى ساطع قال:


> ويحكم.....ماهذه الهدنة التي لم أحضر توقيعها....؟؟؟؟ :78::73:​


 انا معك ولكن ليس ويحكم بل لم ادخل الموضوع لفترة لهذا لم ارى الهدنة انا اسفة لقد افسدت ما صنعتموه:61::61::61::61:
اعتذر مرة اخرى ولكنكم كنتم ملتزمين بشكل كبير بها وشكرا على تنبيهي:10::10:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> الفتوى الشرعية رقم (2) هههههه :67::68:..... لا بل تصريح موثق هههههههه :20: :77:​
> الآن يمكنني الحذف، وأنا مرتاح الباااااااااااااال :76::77:​
> 
> مع تحيـــــــــاتي..​


 
افهم من كلام سيادتك انك كنت بتمارس هواية الحذف وانت غير مرتاح البااااااااااااااااال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :67:- عموماً ربنا يريح بالك كمان وكماااااااااااااااااان :75:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 مايو 2009)

سنا الأمل قال:


> :10:
> انا معك ولكن ليس ويحكم بل لم ادخل الموضوع لفترة لهذا لم ارى الهدنة انا اسفة لقد افسدت ما صنعتموه:61::61::61::61:
> اعتذر مرة اخرى ولكنكم كنتم ملتزمين بشكل كبير بها وشكرا على تنبيهي:10::10:


 
الحقيقه يا اخت سنا - اخشي ان يكون هذا الاعتذار قد جاء متأخراً - وتكون القوات بدأت في التحرك ولكن لاتوجد مشكله حيث ان قوات حفظ السلام منتبهه وجاهزة :20: للضرب بيد من حديد علي ايدي المشاغبين واعداء السلام من الطرفين :60::73:


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (18 مايو 2009)

عزيزتي سنا لقد استبدلنا لغة الحرب بلغة الحوار ....



نعم لابد من حب لتملأ كوننا الأنــــوار
ليغمرنا عبير الود تبسم حولنا الاقدار

لنفتح صفحة كتبت بنور القلب والإيثار ..
سنرسى منهجا يذكىٍ انفتاحا و حوارا ..

أليس نبينا المختار حاور من تحــــــداه
و بالاقنـــــاع أرشده بحب نحو مــــولاه

فلن ننساك قدوتنا و لا المنهاج ننســــاه ..
سنجعل هديك الراقى دليلا للعلى و شعار




وبصوت المنشد الشاب حمود الخضر يمكنكم الاستماع لهذه الأنشودة 

http://www.zshare.net/audio/56295917566a9509/​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (18 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> عزيزتي سنا لقد استبدلنا لغة الحرب بلغة الحوار ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جزاكي الله كل خير
وياريت حضرتك ترفعي الإنشوده على رابط آخر


----------



## rania gomaa (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أولا 
ثانيا صور جميله جدا بس اموت واعرف جبتها منين ياأبو الحلول


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (18 مايو 2009)

سنا الأمل قال:


> :10:
> انا معك ولكن ليس ويحكم بل لم ادخل الموضوع لفترة لهذا لم ارى الهدنة انا اسفة لقد افسدت ما صنعتموه:61::61::61::61:
> اعتذر مرة اخرى ولكنكم كنتم ملتزمين بشكل كبير بها وشكرا على تنبيهي:10::10:


 

أختي العزيزة سنا...فعلا" الذنب ذنبي لأنني لم أدخل من فترة طويلة وللأسف ذهبت للمشاركة رقم 1274 صفحة 85 مثلما أبلغني الأستاذ محي وتتبعت الاحداث ولكن للأسف كان كل شئء محذوف :86: ...على كل حال أحنا موافقين علىالهدنة ولكن نرجومن ألاخوة المشرفين أن يقومو بالأستفتاء قبل حذف أي موضوع :72: ولو أنني واثق من حسن تصرفهم وقراراتهم ...بس لكي تكون الهدنة نابعة من القلب؟؟؟؟ :57: ​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (18 مايو 2009)

rania gomaa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أولا
> ثانيا صور جميله جدا بس اموت واعرف جبتها منين ياأبو الحلول


 
أية صور ياأخت رانية؟​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (18 مايو 2009)

:10:


mohy_y2003 قال:


> الصفحه رقم 85 المشاركه رقم 1274 والخاصه بسيادتكم - بداية المعركه - وتقدر تتابع المشاركات الي ان تصل الي تدخل الانتربول او مجلس الامن ( الاخ ابو الحلول ) لتطهير ارض المعركه خوفا علي مستقبله السياسي والعسكري :75:هههههههههههههه


 
الله أكبر ....غبت عنكم كم يوم وأندلعت الحرب :73::73:!!! طيب لو أغيب سنة حتعملو أيه؟؟؟:19::60:​


----------



## Abo Fares (18 مايو 2009)

rania gomaa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أولا
> ثانيا صور جميله جدا بس اموت واعرف جبتها منين ياأبو الحلول


اهلاً أختي رانية..... بارك الله بك.. 

الموضوع وما فيه أنني رزقت بأقارب وأصدقاء، لا أعلم كيف أتخلص من إيـميلاتهم الكثيييييييييرة :68: ..... تصلني منهم كهذه الإيـميلات بمعدل لا يقل عن 25 إيـميل يومياً :10:

أهلاً بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب......




مصطفى ساطع قال:


> :10:
> 
> الله أكبر ....غبت عنكم كم يوم وأندلعت الحرب :73::73:!!! طيب لو أغيب سنة حتعملو أيه؟؟؟:19::60:


 
لا يا عمي، لا حرب تطول، مع السيف المسلول، للفارس أبو الحلول 

هههههه ، شلوني معك؟؟ ​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه*



أبو الحلول قال:


> اهلاً أختي رانية..... بارك الله بك..
> 
> الموضوع وما فيه أنني رزقت بأقارب وأصدقاء، لا أعلم كيف أتخلص من إيـميلاتهم الكثيييييييييرة :68: ..... تصلني منهم كهذه الإيـميلات بمعدل لا يقل عن 25 إيـميل يومياً :10:
> 
> ...



وشاعر كمان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تبارك الله ربنا يزيدك​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (19 مايو 2009)

شاركونا على الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134181-2.html

الأستاذ أبو الحلول عم يعتز فيه بصحبتكم يا أهل الهندسة المدنية وعبر مصرحاً :




> ولكن فوجئت بالروح الأخوية الكبيرة جداً بين أعضاء قسم الهندسة المدنية، التي جعلتني أغبطهم على هذا التعاون الجميل، والروح الجميلة بينهم........ وأريد أن أذكر الأسماء التي وجدت فيها ذاك التعاون الجميل، والروح الطيبة وهم:
> 
> سالدان - mohy_y2003 - Ayman - حسان2 - محمد زايد ........ ومشرفنا الكبير م. أبو بكر......
> 
> طبعاً أضعاف مضاعفة من الأسماء أصبحت من أصدقائي الآن.... وأتمنى أن أكون كذلك بالنسبة لهم :76:


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (19 مايو 2009)

> جزاكي الله كل خير
> وياريت حضرتك ترفعي الإنشوده على رابط آخر


 
اخي ابراهيم 

لم اجد رابط آخر للأنشودة وحاولت ارفاقها في المنتدى لم ينجح الارفاق 

فإليك رابط على موقع اليوتيوب ، وفي الكثير للمنشد حمود الخضر لمن يود الاطلاع 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ytd9sQmVKY&feature=related


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 مايو 2009)

> الموضوع وما فيه أنني رزقت بأقارب وأصدقاء،_ لا أعلم كيف أتخلص من إيـميلاتهم الكثيييييييييرة_ :68: ..... تصلني منهم كهذه الإيـميلات بمعدل لا يقل عن 25 إيـميل يومياً :10:


 
بسيطه يا م ابو الحلول - غير ايميلك وماتعرفهم الايميل الجديد :67: ههههههههههههههههه- ده لو انت عاوز تتخلص من ايميلاتهم فعلاً :10::73:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> اخي ابراهيم
> 
> لم اجد رابط آخر للأنشودة وحاولت ارفاقها في المنتدى لم ينجح الارفاق
> 
> ...



جزاكي الله خيرا على هذا الإهتمام


----------



## Abo Fares (19 مايو 2009)

*Indian english‏*

INDIAN ENGLISH ​*
 An Italian , ​**French and Indian went for a job interview in England. 

They were told that they must compose a sentence in English
with three main words: green , pink and yellow . 

The Italian was first: "I wake up in the morning. I see the yellow sun.
I see the green grass and I hope it will be a pink day."

The French was next: " I wake up in the morning, I eat a yellow banana, a green pepper and in the evening I watch the pink panther on TV. 

Last was the Indian: "I wake up in the morning, I hear the phone " green green ", I " pink " up the phone and I say " Yellow " *

:77: :77: :77:
​


----------



## anass81 (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

معلومات عن الاقصى في صور

رزقنا الله وإياكم الصلاة فيه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> معلومات عن الاقصى في صور
> 
> رزقنا الله وإياكم الصلاة فيه



بارك الله فيك
وفعلا ياريت نسعى لنشر ذلك


----------



## سنا الأمل (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم :
اشكركم اخوتي الاعزاء على تفهم موقفي 
واشكر اختي العزيزة انسانة من تراب على الانشودة كانت حلوة كثييييييرر وسلمت يداكي 
والشكر طبعا واصل للجميع والسلم اجمل شيء في الوجود وهو الذي اتمناه من قلبي لفلسطين الحبيبة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 مايو 2009)

بجد ياخوانا المحاضرة دي من أجمل ما سمعت إن لم تكن أجمل محاضرة سمعتها في حياتي
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_a=view&lesson_id=67987
ياريت ياخوانا تسمعوها بجد فظيعة
تبارك الله
ربنا يبارك فيه ويزيده


----------



## مسلم (21 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ام جديده وام قديمه ​
> 
> 
> الملابس
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشاركة رائعة أخي الكريم 

الحمد لله أنا كنت الطفل الأول والحمد لله ان امى رحمها الله لم تكن من هذه النوعية المذكورة أعلاه

هى مرة بس اضطرت تسافر مع والدى لمدة 3 شهور فتركتني عند جدتي 
تخيل كل ما كنت أسأل جدتى هى فين ماما تقولى راحت تشتري سمك 

و عند اول دخول لأمى بعد 3 شهور زعلت منها اوى عشان مجابتش سمك 

جزاك الله خيرا 
زي ما بيقولو ............هييييييييييييييييييييه ذكرتنا بالذي مضي - ربنا يطول في عمر جتي بقى و يرزقها حسن الخاتمة




فعلا مشاركة رائعة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 مايو 2009)

بايل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مشاركة رائعة أخي الكريم
> 
> ...


 
وطبعاً من ساعتها وانت بتكره السمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:7:
ربنا يرحم والدتك ووالدتي وجميع موتي المسلمين - ويباركلك في جدتك ويرزقها الصحه وحسن الخاتمه - وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## anass81 (21 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وطبعاً من ساعتها وانت بتكره السمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:7:
> ربنا يرحم والدتك ووالدتي وجميع موتي المسلمين - ويباركلك في جدتك ويرزقها الصحه وحسن الخاتمه - وجزاك الله خيراً



رحم الله أمواتكم وأمواتنا وجميع أموات المسلمين

وجعلنا عملاً صالحاً في صحيفة أعمال والدينا


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (21 مايو 2009)

حاول تحل لغز أنيشتاين ....


كتب آينشتاين هذا اللغز بنفسه في القرن الماضي و قال أن 98 % من سكان العالم لن يتمكنوا من حله ...

يوجد خمس منازل ... لكل منزل منهم لون مختلف ... يسكن كل منزل شخص من جنسية مختلفة ... كل ساكن يفضل أن يشرب مشروباً معين ... كل ساكن يدخن سجائر من نوع معين ... كل ساكن يحتفظ بحيوان أليف

لا أحد من الجيران الخمسة يشرب نفس الشراب أو يدخن نفس نوع السجائر أو لديه نفس الحيوان الأليف

المعطيات :-

• يسكن البريطاني في المنزل الأحمر

• لدى السويدي كلب

• يحب الدنماركي شرب الشاي

• البيت الأخضر على الجانب الأيسر من البيت الأبيض

• مالك البيت الأخضر يشرب القهوة

• الشخص الذي يدخن سجائر نوع " بال مال " لديه طائر

• الرجل الذي يسكن البيت الأوسط يشرب الحليب

• مالك البيت الأصفر يدخن سجائر نوع " دانهيل "

• يسكن النرويجي في المنزل الأول

• يسكن مدخن سجائر نوع " مارلبورو " مجاوراً لمن لديه قطة

• الرجل الذي لديه حصان يسكن مجاوراً لمن يدخن سجائر نوع " دانهيل "

• مدخن سجائر نوع "وينفيلد " يحب شرب شراب الشعير

• يسكن النرويجي مجاوراً للبيت الأزرق

• يدخن الألماني سجائر من نوع " روثمانز "

• مدخن سجائر نوع " مارلبورو " لديه جار يشرب الماء

المطلوب :-

لون المنزل – الجنسية – المشروب – نوع السجائر – الحيوان الأليف لكل واحد ... مع توضيح من منهم حيوانه الأليف هو " السمكة " ؟

ملاحظة :-

لا توجد خدعة في حل هذا اللغز بل هو منطق صرف ، من يعرف الإجابة سيكون من ضمن أذكى 2 % من سكان العالم



بانتظار إجاباتكم .....


----------



## eng abdallah (21 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> بجد ياخوانا المحاضرة دي من أجمل ما سمعت إن لم تكن أجمل محاضرة سمعتها في حياتي
> http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=lesson&iw_a=view&lesson_id=67987
> ياريت ياخوانا تسمعوها بجد فظيعة
> تبارك الله
> ربنا يبارك فيه ويزيده


 

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> حاول تحل لغز أنيشتاين ....
> 
> 
> كتب آينشتاين هذا اللغز بنفسه في القرن الماضي و قال أن 98 % من سكان العالم لن يتمكنوا من حله ...
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الحقيقه لغز جميل ويعتمد علي نظرية الاحتمالات - واليكم الحل الذي توصلت اليه 

_المنزل الاول_ - اللون اصفر - الجنسيه نرويجي - المشروب ماء - السجائر دانهيل - الحيوان الاليف قطه 

_المنزل الثاني_ - اللون ازرق - الجنسيه دنماركي - المشروب شاي - السجائر مارلبورو - الحيوان الاليف حصان 

_المنزل الثالث_ - اللون احمر - الجنسيه بريطاني - المشروب حليب - السجائر بالمال - الحيوان الاليف طائر

_المنزل الرابع_ - اللون ابيض - الجنسيه سويدي - المشروب شعير - السجائر وينفيلد - الحيوان الاليف كلب 

_المنزل الخامس_ - اللون اخضر - الجنسيه الماني - المشروب قهوة - السجائر روثمان - الحيوان الاليف سمكه 

وتقبلوا تحياتي جميعا :56::7:

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــــد_


----------



## Ayman (21 مايو 2009)

اهلا باشمهندس محيي..اتعدلت النتيجة لتناسب توقعاتك 
ربنا يسهل و تكمل :16::16::16::16::16:


----------



## anass81 (21 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> اهلا باشمهندس محيي..اتعدلت النتيجة لتناسب توقعاتك
> ربنا يسهل و تكمل :16::16::16::16::16:



نتيجة ايه ياعم؟؟

لولا لطف رب العالمين , وثم دعاء الوالدين, كنتو برا:3:

على العموم , بالتوفيق لأبو تريكة:16:


----------



## Ayman (21 مايو 2009)

هو ده سر تفوق الأهلي و شعبيته  انه بيتعمد اثارة الجماهير
يعني هما كانوا متعمدين يأجلوا الفوز لاخر دقيقة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> نتيجة ايه ياعم؟؟
> 
> لولا لطف رب العالمين , وثم دعاء الوالدين, كنتو برا:3:
> 
> على العموم , بالتوفيق لأبو تريكة:16:


 


> اهلا باشمهندس محيي..اتعدلت النتيجة لتناسب توقعاتك
> ربنا يسهل و تكمل :16::16::16::16::16:


 
الواحد مش عارف يقول ايه - انما احنا راضيين بقضاء الله وصابرين علي هذا البلاء - وان شاء الله بالتوفيق للاسماعيلي وعزاؤنا الوحيد ان الحكام ها يكونوا اجانب ( يعني مافيش ولا ريشه كله هايطير ):68::68::68::67::67::67:
لما الحكم اسمه ريشه وعمل كده اومال لو كان جناح كامل كان عمل ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!ههههههههههه


----------



## مسلم (21 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​*
> 
> 
> أقرأوها وتمعنوا فيها...​​*​
> ...


 


أبكيتني يا أبو الحلول - ....................................


----------



## Ayman (21 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الواحد مش عارف يقول ايه - انما احنا راضيين بقضاء الله وصابرين علي هذا البلاء - وان شاء الله بالتوفيق للاسماعيلي وعزاؤنا الوحيد ان الحكام ها يكونوا اجانب ( يعني مافيش ولا ريشه كله هايطير ):68::68::68::67::67::67:
> لما الحكم اسمه ريشه وعمل كده اومال لو كان جناح كامل كان عمل ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!ههههههههههه



ماله ريشة ..ده حتى مشهور بظلمه للأهلي 
و اللا كل حاجة نمسك في الحكم ؟؟

مش بقوللك غيروا النتيجة عشان تقابل توقعاتك ؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 مايو 2009)

*متــــــــــــــــــــرو دبـــــــــــــــــــــــــي*

:7::7:مترو دبي بس من فوق :7::7:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> ماله ريشة ..ده حتى مشهور بظلمه للأهلي
> و اللا كل حاجة نمسك في الحكم ؟؟
> 
> مش بقوللك غيروا النتيجة عشان تقابل توقعاتك ؟؟


 
ياسيدي كانوا خالفوا توقعاتي ,,,,,,,,,,,,وسابوا النتيجه زي ماهي 

ولا اقوللك خليهم يقابلوا توقعاتي للماتش الفاصل وانا متوقع ان الاهلي يتغلب 3-1 وهاتكون فضيحه مدويه للكابتن مانويل جوزيه وشياطينه الحمر :7: - ان شاء الله


----------



## مسلم (21 مايو 2009)

bishr قال:


> *قمة النحس انك تعمل حادثه فوق الكوبرى *
> *و قمة الحظ ان الى تخبطك تكون عربية اسعاف *
> *.................. *
> *قمة السعاده لما يكون حواليك ناس تعرفهم *
> ...


 

أضف الي ذلك أخي بشر

قمة الأدب .... انك تخبط على التلاجة قبل ماتفتحها 

قمة الدهشة ..... ان حد يرد عليك من جوه

قمة الحيرة ..... انهم يدخلوك في غرفة مدورة و يطلبو منك تقعد فى الركن

قمة الذكاء ..... انك تلاقى ركن الغرفة

قم الألم ..... انك تنزلق بظهرك على شفرات حلاقة 

قم العذاب ..... انك تقع بعد كده فى حمام مليان سبرتو


----------



## إسلام علي (21 مايو 2009)

أضحك الله سنك أخي بايل
أنا ضحكت وقهقهت كمان : -]]

جزاك الله خير م أبو الحلول فعلاً أنا مفتقد م أبوهادي 
بس طلعت صورته أبص فيها عشان ما أنساه :d


----------



## مسلم (21 مايو 2009)

قصيدة معروفة جدا للشاعرة الثائرة 
إيمان بكري

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oylp90qA7Dw


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (21 مايو 2009)

*new equations*

*Equation 1**

Human = eat + sleep + work + enjoy
Donkey = eat + sleep

Therefore:
Human = Donkey + Work + enjoy

Therefore:
Human-enjoy = Donkey + Work

In other words,
Human that don't know enjoy = Donkey that work.

* 
*Equation 2**

Men = eat + sleep + earn money
Donkey = eat + sleep

Therefore:
Men = Donkey + earn money

Therefore:
Men-earn money = Donkey

In other words
Men who d'nt earn mony = Donkey*

*
*




*Equation 3**

Women= eat + sleep + spend
Donkey = eat + sleep

Therefore:
Women = Donkey + spend
Women - spend = Donkey

In other words,
Women who don't spend = Donkey

**
To Conclude:* 

*From Equation 2 and Equation 3

Men who don't earn money = Women who don't spend

So Men earn money not to let women become donkey!
And women spend not to let men become donkey!

So, We have:
Men + Women = Donkey + earn money + Donkey + Spend money

Therefore from postulates 1 and 2, we can conclude
Men + Women = 2 Donkeys that live happily together! *


--


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 مايو 2009)

*فوائد عجبتني...........*

السلام عليكم

بصراحه هذه الفوائد اليوميه عجبتني كثير قد يكون البعض منكم يعرفها والبعض الاخر لا لنتعرف عليا سويه ..........................
_*أفكار ذكية تفيدك في حياتك اليومية! *_

للتخلص من النمل! 
ضع قشر الخيار في المكان الذي يخرج منه النمل. 

للحصول على مكعبات نقية من الثلج! 
إغلي الماء أولاً. 

لجعل المرايا تلمع! 
إمسحها بالسبيرتو. 

لنزع العلكة عن الملابس! ضع الثياب في مجمد "فريزر" الثلاجة لمدة ساعة. 

لتبييض الملابس! 
ضعها في ماء مغلي مضافاً إليها شريحة ليمون لمدة عشر دقائق، ثم اغسلها. 

لإعطاء الشعر لمعاناً! 
أضف ملعقة صغيرة من الخل للشعر ثم اغسله جيداً. 

لجعل الليمون يعطي أكبر كمية من العصير! 
ضعه في ماء ساخن لمدة ساعة قبل عصره. 

لإزالة رائحة الملفوف أثناء الطبخ! 
ضع قطعة خبز فوق الملفوف في الوعاء. 

لإزالة رائحة السمك من اليدين! 
غسل اليدين بقليل من خل التفاح. 

لمنع الدمع عند تقشير البصل! 
امضغ علكة. 

للتأكد من صلاحية المشروم! 
رش قليلاً من الملح على الفطر، فإذا تحول لونه للون الأسود .. فإنه جيد، وإن تحول لونه للأصفر .. فإنه سام. 

لسلق البطاطا بسرعة! 
قشر حبة البطاطا من جهة واحدة فقط قبل السلق. 

لسلق البيض بسرعة! 
أضف قليلاً من الملح إلى الماء. 

لإذابة الدجاجة المجمدة! 
ضعها في ماء بارد مضافاً إليه ملعقتين كبيرتين من الملح. 

لمعرفة السمك الطازج! 
ضعه في ماء بارد، فإذا طفا على السطح فإنه طازج. 

لمعرفة البيض الطازج! 
ضع البيضة في الماء .. فإن رسبت بشكل أفقي فإنها طازجة، وإن رسبت بشكل مائل .. فإن عمرها من 3-4 أيام، وإن رسبت بشكل عمودي .. فإن عمرها 10 أيام، وإن طفت فإنها فاسدة. 

لإزالة الحبر عن الملابس! 
ضع كمية من معجون الأسنان على بقعة الحبر، واتركه حتى يجف تماماً، ثم إغسل كالمعتاد. 

لتقشير البطاطا الحلوة بسرعة! 
ضعها في الماء البارد فوراً بعد نضجها. 

لإزالة الحشائش من جوانب الطريق! 
رش الملح عليها. 

للتخلص من الفئران! 
رش الفلفل الأسود في الأماكن المحتمل وجود الفئران فيها، عندها تجد الفئران تخرج هاربة بسرعة. 

لإبعاد البعوض خاصة في الليل! 
ضع بضع أوراق نعناع طازج قريباً من الوسادة وفي أنحاء الغرفة





مع تحياتي


----------



## eng abdallah (21 مايو 2009)

_إن شاء الله الدوري للأهلي_


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 مايو 2009)

معلومات جاااااااااااااامده بصراحة ياهندسة
ولكن عندي تعليق على واحدة وهي سرعة غليان البيض بوضع قليل من الملح
أنا فاكر في إعدادي هندسة في درس ال buffer solution
ان اضافة الأملاح للماء تحوله لمحلول درجة غليانه أعلى من درجة غليان الماء
وبالتلي يأخذ وقت أكبر
لعلك تقصد الحصول على بيض مستوى أكثر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 مايو 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> _إن شاء الله الدوري للأهلي_


 
_:7: ان شاء الله الدوري للاسماعيلي_ :7::16::14:


----------



## مسلم (21 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> معلومات جاااااااااااااامده بصراحة ياهندسة
> ولكن عندي تعليق على واحدة وهي سرعة غليان البيض بوضع قليل من الملح
> أنا فاكر في إعدادي هندسة في درس ال buffer solution
> ان اضافة الأملاح للماء تحوله لمحلول درجة غليانه أعلى من درجة غليان الماء
> ...




اللى اعرفه ان الملح بيقلل درجة غليان الماء 

فبيقلل الوقت اللازم لغليان الماء


----------



## eng abdallah (21 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> _:7: ان شاء الله الدوري للاسماعيلي_ :7::16::14:


 

إن شاء الله الدوري للأهلي​


----------



## مسلم (21 مايو 2009)

قد تبدو هذة المشاركة غريبة إلى حد ما 

و ترددت بعض الوقت في كتابتها لكني حينما رأيت حالة الإحباط التي يعاني منها الشباب و منهم أنا وددت أن أذكرهم و نفسي بأمجاد العرب عسى ذلك أن يرفع من همتهم للقيام بنهضة وطننا العربي الغالي 

و طبعا للمشرفين الحق في محو المشاركة إذا لاحظوا أنها خارجة عن نطاق المنتدى لكني ما قصدت بها إلا ما ذكرت أعلاه

المشاركة عبارة عن بعض قصص الجواسيس العرب أيام الحروب المختلفة إبتداء من حرب 48 إلى الآن
أشخاص عاشوا و ماتوا في الظل
قدموا لأوطانهم أعمالا جليلة 
نسأل الله أن يرحم من مات منهم و يرزق من على قيد الحياة منهم حسن الخاتمة

نبدأ بسم الله


القصة الأولى : أصغر جاسوس في التاريخ 

قصة هذا الجاسوس قصة فريدة بالفعل فهي تجمع بين جنباتها الغرابة والطرافة والإثارة في وقت واحد.. هي قصة طفل مصري كان يرعى الأغنام ويقوم بتربية الدجاج في صحراء سيناء.. اندفع في طريق المخابرات العامة المصرية التي كانت وقتها تدير حربا من نوع خاص مع العدو الإسرائيلي بعد نكسة 1967حققت فيها انتصارات ساحقة لم يفق منها العدو إلا على انتصار اكبر في أكتوبر1973م.. 
الطفل صالح واحد من أبطال عالم الجاسوسية والمخابرات الذين خدموا وطنهم في الصغر والكبر فكما كان صالح وقتها اصغر جاسوس في العالم وأكبر من اذاق العدو الصهيوني مرارة الهزيمة، الآن هو يحتل موقعا حساسا في أحد الأجهزة الأمنية المصرية وكأنه أخذ على عاتقه خدمة الوطن وحمايته في الكبر والصغر. 
في العام 1968 وبينما تلقي النكسة بظلالها على الجميع وتعيش إسرائيل في زهو بأنها ألحقت الهزيمة بالجيش المصري، واحتلت شبه جزيرة سيناء، وأقامت الحصون والمواقع المنيعة بطول القناة وداخل الأراضي المصرية التي سيطرت عليها كانت هناك بطولات على الجانب الآخر أسفرت عن نتائج باهرة كانت في طي الكتمان إلى وقت قريب حتى تم الكشف عنها ومنها قصة الطفل المصري «صالح» أصغر جاسوس في العالم... فبينما كان مكتب المخابرات المصرية في شغل لا ينقطع لجمع المزيد من المعلومات عن العدو، وعدد قواته، ونوعية الأسلحة التي يمتلكها وطبيعة معيشة جنوده، والحراسات الليلية، وطبيعة حصونهم، كان «صالح» يعمل في جو الصحراء المحرقة على رعي الأغنام وتربية الدجاج محاولا الاحتماء بظل الكوخ الصغير الذي يقطنه والده الشيخ «عطية» وأمه «مبروكة علم الدين» وذلك بالقرب من بئر قليل المياه داخل سيناء. 
كان الطفل يداعب طفولته مع الأغنام والدجاج، ويتأمل الفضاء الواسع بخياله المتطلع إلى السماء، لم يسرح خياله إلى أن يكون علامة مضيئة أمام القوات المصرية وهي تعبر قناة السويس لتحقق النصر وترفع القامة العربية عاليا في كل مكان، ولم يفكر يوماً في أنه سيكون مساعدا للمخابرات المصرية خلف العدو الإسرائيلى، ويقوم بزرع أدق أجهزة للتصنت داخل مواقع الجيش الإسرائيلي ليصبح أصغر جاسوس عرفه التاريخ. 
تجنيد الطفل 
ظلت المخابرات تفكر في كيفية الحصول على المعلومات من خلف وداخل مواقع العدو، وكيف تحقق درجة الأمان العالية لمن يؤد هذا الغرض؟ وفي ظلمات الليل الدامس والرياح الشديدة تسلل ضابط مخابرات في ذلك الوقت ويدعى «كيلاني» إلى أرض سيناء، وكان متنكرا في زي أعرابي يتاجر في المخدرات، تحدى الضابط صعوبات الصحراء حتى وصل إلى بئر المياه، وأخذ يتناول جرعات منه، وشاهده والد الطفل صالح، وكعادة العرب ضايفه في كوخه الصغير، ودار حوار بين الضابط المتنكر في زي تاجر، وعطية والد صالح انتهى بتكوين صداقة، أراد الضابط تجنيد الأب لصالح المخابرات المصرية ولكن حدث أثناء استضافة والد صالح للضابط الذي كان حريصا في معاملاته وسلوكه حتى يتعود الأب عليه أن أقنعه أنه بانتظار عودة شحنته التجارية، وفي اليوم التالي ترك الضابط مجلس الأب عطية وأخذ يتجول حول بيته يتأمل السماء حتى وصل إلى الطفل وأخذ يداعبه حتى لا يشك الأب في سلوكه، وإثناء ذلك خطر ببال ضابط المخابرات المصرية أغرب فكرة وهي تجنيد الطفل صالح بدلا من الأب وتعليمه وتلقينه دروسا في التخابر، وكيفية الحصول على المعلومات من العدو الصهيوني، وأخذ الضابط يدرس هذه الفكرة مع نفسه خاصة أنه من الصعوبة الشك في طفل، كما أن الطفل نفسه يحمل روحا وطنية وهذا ما لاحظه الضابط، الذي ظل أياما معدودة ينفرد بالطفل بحذر شديد حتى استطاع تجنيده، وعندما اطمأن إليه وإلى قدرته على استيعاب ما طلبه منه، وقدرته على تحمل المهمة الصعبة قرر الرحيل. وبعدها اجتمع مع والد الطفل على مائدة الطعام و شكره على استضافته ثم طلب الرحيل لتأخر قافلته التجارية، وعندما ذهب ليقبل الطفل اتفقا سويا على اللقاء عند صخرة بالقرب من الشاطئ. 
السر في الدجاجة 
كان اللقاء الأول عند الصخرة لقاء عاصفا فقد تأخر الطفل عن الموعد واعتقد الضابط أن جهده قد ضاع، ولكن من وقت لآخر كانت الآمال لا تفارق الضابط في الحصول على أسرار مواقع العدو، كانت الثواني تمر كأنها سنوات مملة حتى ظهر من بعيد جسد نحيف لقد كان الطفل «صالح» الذي جاء يبرر تأخيره بأنه اختار الوقت المناسب حتى لا يلمحه أحد، كان الطفل يعرف أن مهمته صعبة، ودوره خطير، وأن حياته معلقة على أستار أي خطأ يحدث، تلقى الطفل بعض التعليمات والإرشادات التي تجعله في مأمن وذهب ليترك الضابط وحيدا شارد الفكر يفكر في وسيلة تسمح «لصالح» بأن يتجول في مواقع الإسرائيليين بحرية كاملة حتى جاء اليوم التالي لموعد اللقاء مع الطفل صالح الذي كان يحمل معه بعض البيض من إنتاج الدجاج الذي يقوم بتربيته وما أن شاهد الضابط الطفل حتى صاح وجدتها انها الدجاجة التي ستمكنك من الدخول إلى مواقع العدو بدون معاناة أو شك فيك، إنها الدجاجة مفتاح السر لم يع الطفل شيئا، واندهش لصراخ الضابط الذي كان دائما هادئا، وجلسا على قبة الصخرة ليشرح له الفكرة التي ستكون الوسيلة لدخوله مواقع العدو والحصول على المعلومات بدون صعوبة أو شك في سلوكه. 
صداقات 
تركزت الفكرة في قيام «صالح» ببيع البيض داخل المواقع للجنود الإسرائيليين، وبالفعل تمت الفكرة بنجاح وبدأ الطفل يحقق صداقات داخل المواقع ومع الجنود لقد كان صديقا مهذبا وبائعا في نفس الوقت، وكان يبيع ثلاث بيضات مقابل علبة من اللحوم المحفوظة أو المربى، وداومت المخابرات المصرية على الاتصال به وتزويده بما يحتاج من البيض لزيارة أكبر قدر من المواقع حتى يمكن جمع المعلومات منها. 
وبعد شهر تقريبا بدأت مهمة الطفل في جمع المعلومات بطريقة تلقائية من خلال المشاهدة والملاحظة وبعد أشهر معدودة جذب عددا من الجنود لصداقته فكان يجمع المعلومات بطريقته البريئة من خلال الحديث معهم، كان في كل مرة يحمل مجموعة قليلة من البيض يبعها ثم يعود إلى منزله يحمل مجموعة أخرى إلى موقع آخر تعود على المكان وتعود عليه الجنود حتى أنهم كانوا يهللون فرحا حينما يظهر. 
ومع الأيام تكونت الصداقات واستطاع الطفل التجول بحرية شديدة داخل مواقع العدو بدون أن يحمل معه البيض كان يتعامل بتلقائية شديدة وبذكاء مرتفع لم تكن أبدا ملامحه تظهر هذا الذكاء، وظل يداعب الجنود، ويمرح معهم ويمارس الألعاب معهم، يستمع لما يقولون وكأنه لا يفهم شيئا وما أن يصل إلى الضابط حتى يروي له بالتفاصيل ما سمعه من الجنود، وما شاهده في المواقع بدون ملل. 
معلومات قيمة 
وبعد أربعة أشهر بدأ حصاد الطفل يظهر في صورة معلومات لقد استطاع أن يقدم للمخابرات المصرية ما تعجز عنه الوسائل المتقدمة، وتكنولوجيا التجسس وقتذلك. 
فقد نجح في التعرف على الثغرات في حقول الألغام المحيطة لأربعة مواقع مهمة بها المدافع الثقيلة بالإضافة إلى مولدات الكهرباء، ووضع خزانات المياه، وبيان تفصيلي عن غرف الضباط، وأماكن نوم الجنود وأعداد الحراسة الليلية، وكل التفاصيل الدقيقة حتى الأسلاك الشائكة، وكان يستطيع الطفل رسمها، ومع تعليمات ضابط المخابرات استطاع الطفل التمييز بين أنواع الأسلحة ظل الطفل يسرد للمخابرات ما يحدث داخل المواقع من كبيرة وصغيرة وبناء على ما تجمعه المخابرات من الطفل ترسم الخطط المستقبلية لكيفية الاستفادة القصوى من الطفل مع توفير أكبر قدر من الأمان والرعاية له. 
مضايقات 
كثيرا ما كان يتعرض الطفل أثناء احتكاكه بالجنود الصهاينة للمضايقات والشتائم وأحيانا الضرب من بعضهم لكن دون شك فيه، وكان ضابط المخابرات المصرية «كيلاني» يخفف عنه الآلام، ويبث فيه روح الصبر والبطولة وكان أصدقاؤه من الجنود الإسرائيليين أيضا يخففون عنه الآلام، وينقذونه من تحت أيدى وأقدام زملائهم، وكان من أبرز أصدقاء الطفل «صالح» ضابط يهودي من أصل يمني يدعى «جعفر درويش» من مواليد جيحانه في اليمن وكان قائداً للنقطة 158 المسماة بموقع الجباسات، ظل الطفل يتحمل مشقة المهمة حتى جاء شهر سبتمبر 1973 قبل الحرب بشهر واحد. 
وبعد اختباره في عملية نفذها الطفل بدقة عالية قام ضابط المخابرات المصرية بتزويد الطفل بقطع معدنية صغيرة، وتم تدريبه على كيفية وضعها في غرف قادة المواقع التي يتردد عليها وطريقة لصقها من الوجه الممغنط في الأجزاء الحديدية المختفية كقوائم الأسرة وأسقف الدواليب الحديدية، وكانت هذه العملية مملوءة بالمخاطر والمحاذير، وكان هناك تردد من قيام الطفل بها حتى لا يتعرض للمخاطرة، ولكن الطفل رغب في القيام بهذه المهمة وذهب وترك الضابط في قلق شديد. 
قلق وحيرة 
كانت تراوده الظنون التي لا تنقطع، ظل الضابط ناظرا إلى السماء لا يستطيع الجلوس في مكان حتى قاربت الشمس على المغيب فزاد القلق والحيرة والتساؤل: 
هل تم القبض على الطفل؟ لابد أنه يذوق ألوان العذاب الآن وما العمل؟ وكيف الخلاص إذا تم اكتشاف الطفل؟ كيف يمكن تخليصه من هذا العدو الصهيوني؟ ووسط هذه التساؤلات ظهر الطفل ليغمر وجه الضابط فرحة لا يمكن تصورها. لقد عاد بكامل صحته حاملا لعلامة النصر واستطاع إنجاز أصعب عملية في حياته ليسجل التاريخ اسمه، لقد مكنت العملية الأخيرة التي قام بها الطفل باقتدار المخابرات المصرية من الاستماع من خلال هذه القطع المعدنية التي بداخلها جهاز إرسال دقيق إلى كل ما يدور داخل حجرات القيادة من أحاديث وأوامر من كيفية التعامل مع هذه المواقع أثناء العبور، كما استطاع المصريون التعامل مباشرة أثناء المعركة مع هذه المواقع بتوجيه إنذارات إليهم للاستسلام. 
كل هذا ولم يكشف الضابط في زيه الإعرابي عن شخصيته للطفل وقبل الحرب بعشرين يوما وصدرت الأوامرمن المخابرات المصرية بنقل الطفل وأسرته إلى القاهرة، ولم يكن الأمر سهلا خاصة فقد نقل صالح وعائلته من الصحراء إلى القناة وتم عبورهم للقناة ومنها إلى «ميت أبو الكوم» حيث كان الرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات في استقبالهم وبعد أيام من نصر أكتوبر أدرك الطفل صالح مدى أهمية ما قام به من أعمال خارقة ساهمت في انتصارات أكتوبر ودخل صالح مبنى المخابرات المصرية فوجد الإعرابي المهرب مرتديا زيا مدنيا لتملأ الدهشة وجه الصغير، ويقوم الضابط «كيلاني» برعايته في التعليم ويدور الزمان ليجلس الطفل مكان «الرائد كيلاني» على مقعده وفي غرفته


----------



## مسلم (22 مايو 2009)

القصة الثانية : الكافيير الشابة و خروجها من الخدمة

قامت الدنيا و لم تقعد في اواخر نوفمبر 1971 عندما كان العقيد اكرم متجهاً الى باريس .. فوجد هذا الأخير نفسه بمطار تل ابيب عندما نبهه ضابط الجوازات بذلك .. و اصبح فى مأزق خطير عندما سُئل عن عمله، لأنه جاوب فى منتهى البساطه " ضابط بالقوات المسلحه المصريه " و كان جواز السفر الذى يحمله يؤكد ذلك !! .. انقلب مطار تل ابيب رأساً على عقب و تم اعلان حالة الطوارئ فى جميع اجهزة الأمن الاسرائيليه مع التحفظ على العقيد أكرم الذى كان لا يعلم اى شئ عن تلك الخطوه الجريئه و هى من صنع المخابرات المصريه.​ 
لكن قبل ذلك اليوم المشئوم باسابيع قليله، كان هناك فريق من المخابرات المصريه يعمل جاهداً للعثور على ثغرة ما يتم من خلالها الوصول الى الطائره الاسرائيليه ( الكافير ) .. فقد نمى الى علمهم ان اسرائيل تحاول تصنيع تلك الطائره التى تفوق سرعة الصوت لكنهم - الاسرائيليون - كانوا يحاولون التخلص من عيب تقنى بالطائره. و هذا يعنى ان الدخول من بوابة الحرب اصبح مستحيلاً لنا مع انقلاب موازين القوى. 
لذلك، كان من اللازم علينا ان نحصل على كل المعلومات الممكنه حول الكاقير. 
فلم نجد سوى العقيد أكرم المصرى الذى فآجأ الموساد بتشريفه لهم بتل ابيب و فآجأ المخابرات المصريه بمجهوداته الغير متوقعه. و ها هو قد حصل على كل ما كنا نبتغيه و نجح فى خداع الموساد. لكنه لم يكتفى بهذا .. فقد قدم لمصر جميلاً لن تنساه .. لأنه اطاح بالكافير من الخدمه و احال تلك الطائره الشابه الى المعاش.​ 

بما ان عمليات المخابرات لا تعرف المستحيل توصلت عقول المخابرات الحربيه الى خطه محكمه تساعدهم على اختراق سوار الأمن المفروض على الطائره الكافير. و كانت تلك الخطه نتيجه لما وصل لمدير المخابرات الحربيه و هو ان الرئيس الفرنسى جورج بومبيدو قد اشرك الحكومه الفرنسيه فى المشروع التى تقدمت به شركة Aero-special الفرنسيه لصناعة الطائرات الكونكورد. و هى اول طائرة ركاب ضحمه تطير بسرعة الصوت. لكن بعد التجارب التى اجريت على الطائره الأولى، لوحظ ان هناك اهتزازات فى جسم الطائره، و هو نفس العيب الموجود بالطائره الكافير. و فشل الخبراء الفرنسيين فى اصلاح هذا العيب. لذلك، اتصلت الحكومه الفرنسيه بمصر و طلبت منها مساعدة المهندس العقيد اكرم المصرى. فلدى هذا الرجل بحث بجامعة السوربون يناقش موضوع الاهتزازات هذا. لا اخفى عليكم ان هذا الطلب ازعج المخابرات الحربيه بشده لأنه اذا نجح العقيد اكرم فى اصلاح الكونكورد، فسوف يعلم الاسرائليين بذلك. و تدخل الكافير الخدمه. و هنا كانت اهداف العمليه المستحيله:- 
(1) اصلاح الطائره الكونكورد و وضع القوات الجويه فى مكانه عالميه 
(2) عدم السماح للفرنسيين بمعرفة كيفية اصلاح الطائره 
(3) الوصول الى الكافير بعد التجنيد المتوقع من الموساد لأكرم 
(4) الحصول على المعلومات المطلوبه عن الكافير دون اصلاحها​ 
كل ما كان العقيد اكرم يعلمه هو انه ذاهب الى فرنسا فى مهمه سريه لاصلاح الكونكورد و قد زودته المخابرات المصريه دون علمه بجهاز تصنت دقيق للغايه. 
منذ ان ترك العقيد اكرم مطار القاهره، ظل هذا الرجل غارقاً فى كتب هندسة الطيران التى كان يحملها معه غير مبالى بما حوله. و فى مطار روما، انتبه الى النداء على طيارته المتوجهه الى باريس فقام مسرعاً الى بوابة طائرته لكنه اصطدم و هو يجرى باجنبى فاسقط منه كارت الـ Boarding، فانحنى هذا الرجل اليونانى الملامح و اعطى له الـ Boarding بعد ان اعتذر له. فاسرع اكرم الى بوابة Air-France، فأشارت المضيفه له على البوابه الأخرى التى اتجه اليها اكرم مسرعاً غير مدركاً انه دخل بقدميه الى طائرة العال الاسرائيليه. (ما حدث هو ان ذلك الرجل اليونانى قد ابدل كروت الـ Boarding عن عمد بتعليمات من المخابرات المصريه). فقد نبهت المخابرات على المهندس اكرم ان يحمل الـ Boarding دائماً فى يده. ظل اكرم يقرأ و لم يلاحظ الجو الاسرائيلى المحيط به فى الطائره. و حدث ما ذكرته سابقاً فى مطار تل ابيب و تم استجواب اكرم عن طريق ضابطة الموساد مارجو. و بعد تحريات الموساد عن اكرم و بعد علمهم بمهمته، صدرت الأوامر لمارجو بتجنيده. و هنا فقط، نجحت المرحله الأولى من عملية الكافير و هى "الدفع".​ 
اقترحت ضابطة الموساد على اكرم بأن يعود الى روما اولاً ثم يتجه الى باريس بعد ان لقنته بما سيقوله للملحق العسكرى المصرى بفرنسا ليبرر تأخيره. حاولت مارجو باستخدام وسائل غير شرعيه للسيطره على اكرم لكنها لم تنجح فى ذلك. لأنه بكل بساطه مؤمن يخشى ربه. فهددته بأن تقتل زوجته و اولاده .. اهتز اكرم بشده و وافق فوراً. لم يكن يعلم اى شئ عن الكافير فى ذلك الوقت و اوهمته مارجو بأنهم جندوه لينقل لهم اسرار القوات الجويه. طلبت مارجو ان تسافر وراء اكرم الى باريس لتتابعه. و فى فندق من فنادق باريس الفاخره، كانت هناك 4 غرف تابعه لأحداث العمليه. غرفة العقيد اكرم و كانت مجهزه من قبل الموساد بكاميرات خفيه. غرفه اخرى بها شاشات المراقبه و توضح ما يفعله اكرم. و غرفة مارجو المجاوره لغرفة اكرم 
وقعت هذه الأخيره فى حب العقيد اكرم و كانت مطاردتها له بباريس بشعه. و كان هذا الأخير يتساءل دائماً، اين المخابرات المصريه من كل هذا؟لقد قالوا له انه سوف يكون تحت حمايتهم طوال مدة سفره.​ 
بعد ان نجح العقيد اكرم فى اصلاح الطائره الكونكورد، عن طريق وضع اثقال فى اماكن معينه بجسم الطائره، اقترحت عليه مارجو ان يطلب من سفارتنا بباريس اجازه مدتها عشرة ايام لكى تعود هى الى اسرائيل لتسرق كل الوثائق و المستندات التى تدين اكرم و تهرب معه الى مصر. فقد وقعت فى خطأ جسيم عندما وقعت فى غرامه و افشت له السبب الحقيقى وراء تجنيد الموساد له. و عندما رفض اكرم، هددته بالغرفة الرابعه التى لم نتطرق اليها بعد. قبل هذا التهديد بيومين، و فى الفندق الذى يقيم به اكرم، تسلم هذا الأخير رساله من سيده ارتطمت به قرأها اثناء صعوده بالأسانسير لأنه اكتشف انه تحت الميكروسكوب فى حجرته عن طريق قداحه اهدته بها المخابرات المصريه. و كانت تلك الرساله القصيره تحمل هذه الكلمات:- قابلنى فى الحجره 606 بعد انقطاع التيار الكهربائى. وكانت تلك الرساله عليها علامة النسر. و هذا يعنى انها من المخابرات الحربيه. و فعلا عندما انقطع التيار، نفذ اكرم المطلوب. و كانت مارجو تتابعه من شاشات المراقبه. و كاجراء روتينى من اى ضابط مخابرات محترف، خرجت مارجو من حجرة المراقبه متجهة الى غرفته. لكنها فوجئت به يخرج منها متجهاً الى السلالم. فظلت تراقبه حتى وجدت يد تخرج من تلك الحجره و تسحبه الى الداخل فى تلك الأثناء، كان التيار الكهربائى قد عاد. و ايضاً عادت مارجو الى حجرة المراقبه فوجدت زميلتها تستنفر ما يحدث. انقطع التيار مرة اخرى و عندما عاد، كان اكرم بحجرته هذه المره. 
بهذا التهديد، لم يدرى اكرم بما سيفعله. هل يبلغ عن مارجو للموساد؟ لكن ماذا يحدث لو ابلغت هى عنه؟ ربما يشك الموساد فى امره و يكشفونه بطريقة ما. لقد كان اكرم فى تلك اللحظات مرتبكاً و خائفاً بحق. و لأن المخابرات المصريه كانت مدركه لشعوره هذا، تحركت على الفور و ارسلت له رساله اخرى محتواها: "ابلغ عما حدث من مارجو لمندوب الموساد الجديد". و لم يكن يعلم من هو او هى مندوب الموساد الجديد حتى فوجئ ان Virginia مديرة العلاقات العامه يشركة Aero-special و التى تولت برنامج زياراته بفرنسا هى نفسها ضابط الموساد الثانى. فأدرك انه محاط بشبكه عنكبوتيه من الموساد فأبلغ Virginia بكل ما ورد من مارجو معه و بذلك، اكتسب هو ثقة الموساد. من ناحيه اخرى، فى تل ابيب، كانت مارجو فى حجرة الاستجواب بالموساد. ليس بسبب بلاغ اكرم عنها .. لكن بسبب الكلمات التى وضعت تحتها خط. اصرارها على الذهاب وراء اكرم بباريس و حجز غرفة لها بجانب غرفته على الرغم من ان هناك غرفة مراقبه. فشك ضباط الموساد فى انها وقعت فى غرام اكرم، فوضعوا كاميرات مراقبه فى حجرة مارجو و سمعوا كل ما دار بينهما عن الهروب الى مصر ووو. الغريب فى الأمر ان مارجو لم تقل للموساد اى شئ عن الحجره 606 لكى تنتقم منهم. و من حسن حظ اكرم، ان الحديث الذى دار بينهما هو و مارجو عن اكتشافها لعلاقته بالمخابرات المصريه، لم يكن بغرفتها.​ 
عن طريق Virginia، توصل اكرم الى الكافير بعد ان طلبت الموساد منه اصلاحها. لكنه اقنع المهندسين الاسرائيلين بذكاء شديد جدا بأنه لا فائده من محاولاتهم. حتى جاء اليوم الرابع و اصلح العيب الموجود بالكافير .. لكن على حساب الـ stall speed للطائره. 
و الـ stall speed هذه هى سرعة سقوط الطائره .. فكل طائره لها سرعه قصوى (Maximum speed) و ادنى سرعه للطائره (stall speed) فاذا حلقت المقاتله بسرعه اقل من الـ stall speed، تسقط على الفور. لذلك، كلما تناقصت سرعة السقوط، كلما زادت قدرة الطائره على المناوره. فالطيارون يستخدمونها فى مناوراتهم مع الطائرات الأخرى بحيث يقوم الطيار بابطاء سرعة طائرته الى اقلها حتى تضطر المقاتله التى تطارده ان تتخطاه و بالتالى يتمكن هو من ركوبها و الارتفاع عليها ثم ضربها. و بهذه الطريقه، اصبحت سرعة سقوط الكافير اعلى من سرعة سقوط اى طائره بقواتنا الجويه. و بالتالى خرجت الكافير من الخدمه دون ان تعلم.​ 
كتبها الدكتور ابراهيم مسعود 
نقلا عن جريدة دنيا الوطن عدد 20/4/2007​


----------



## eng abdallah (22 مايو 2009)

صور حديثة للطفل المرحوم بإذن الله

محمد علاء مبارك


----------



## مهندسة رضى (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مقطع مؤثر ..... عن الام

http://www.isyoutube.com/musicvideo.php?vid=87fae73d4

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (22 مايو 2009)

قهوة على العلاّقة !!!

في مدينة البندقية وفي ناحية من نواحيها النائية،كنا نحتسي قهوتنا في أحد المقاهي فيها.
فجلس شخص بجانبنا وصاح على النادل"الخادم"اثنان قهوة من فضلك واحد منهماعلى العلاقة،فأحضر النادل له فنجانقهوة وشربه صاحبنا،لكنه دفع ثمن فنجانين،وعندما خرج الرجل قام النادل بتثبيت ورقة على الحائط مكتوب فيها:فنجان قهوة واحد.
وبعده دخل شخصان وطلبا ثلاث فناجين قهوة واحد منهم على العلاقة،فأحضر النادل لهما فنجانين فشرباهما، ودفعا ثمن ثلاث فناجين وخرجا، فما كان من النادل الا أن قام بتثبيت ورقة على الحائط مكتوب فيها فنجان قهوة واحد.
وعلى ما يبدو أن الأمر قد دام طوال النهار.

وفي أحد المرات دخلنا لاحتساء فنجان قهوة،فدخل شخص يبدو عليه الفقر ،فقال للنادل : فنجان قهوة من *ا*لعلاقة !

أحضر له النادل فنجان قهوة ،فشربه وخرج من غير أن يدفع ثمنه !
ذهب النادل الى الحائط وأنزل منه واحدة من الأوراق المعلقة،ورماها في سلة المهملات.

طبعاً هذه الحادثة أمام أعيننا جعلت منها تبتل من الدموع لهذا التصرف المؤثر من سكان هذه المدينة والتي تعكس واحدة من أرقى أنواع التعاون الانساني.
ولكن يجب علينا أن لانحصر هذا المثال الجميل بفنجان قهوة وحسب 
ولو أنه يعكس لنا أهمية القهوة عند الناس هناك .

فما أجمل أن نجد من يفكر بأن هناك أناس يحبون شرب القهوة ولا يملكون ثمنها.

ونرى النادل يقوم بدور الوسيط بينهما بسعادة بالغة وبوجه طلق باسم .
ونرى المحتاج يدخل المقهى وبدون أن يسأل هل لي بفنجان قهوة بالمجان،فينظر الى الحائط ويطلب فنجانه ومن دون ان يعرف من تبرع به،فيحتسيه بكل سرور،حتى ان هذا الحائط في المقهى يمثل زاوية لها مكان خاص في قلوب سكان المدينة هذه. 

ترجمها عن التركية
أحمد الغنام


ما رأيكم أن نصنع علاقة قهوة على جدران مقاهينا الشعبية ، حتى يستمتع الفقير معنا بفنجان قهوة وبدون ذل السؤال ؟


----------



## مسلم (23 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> قهوة على العلاّقة !!!
> 
> في مدينة البندقية وفي ناحية من نواحيها النائية،كنا نحتسي قهوتنا في أحد المقاهي فيها.
> فجلس شخص بجانبنا وصاح على النادل"الخادم"اثنان قهوة من فضلك واحد منهماعلى العلاقة،فأحضر النادل له فنجانقهوة وشربه صاحبنا،لكنه دفع ثمن فنجانين،وعندما خرج الرجل قام النادل بتثبيت ورقة على الحائط مكتوب فيها:فنجان قهوة واحد.
> ...


 

و الله فكرة رائعة 

ليتها تعمم في جميع المجالات 
المقاهي 
المطاعم
و حتى الصيدليات و المستشفيات


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> قهوة على العلاّقة !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ما رأيكم أن نصنع علاقة قهوة على جدران مقاهينا الشعبية ، حتى يستمتع الفقير معنا بفنجان قهوة وبدون ذل السؤال ؟



المشكلة أن الجميع سيشرب من العلاقة ...ليس بسبب فقرنا لكن لأن الكثير يحرص ويتهافت على ما هو بالمجان ولو لم يكن يستحقه...هذا حال أغلبنا الا من رحم ربك...


----------



## anass81 (23 مايو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مقطع مؤثر ..... عن الام
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مقطع أكثر من رائع , جزاكِ الله خيراً 

رزقنا الله وإياكم بر والدينا


----------



## مهندسة رضى (24 مايو 2009)

*اهداء الى الاخت الغالية ( انسانة من تراب )*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا: جزانا الله واياك كل خير مهندس أنس 

ثانيا: انا رفعت الفيديو على موقع الفور شير ..... عشان الاخت انسانة من تراب 

http://www.4shared.com/get/107366362/90942afc/video.html

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (24 مايو 2009)

جزاكِ الله عني كل خير على طيب الرد والاهتمام 

تسلمي أختي الغالية


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (24 مايو 2009)

بايل قال:


> و الله فكرة رائعة
> 
> ليتها تعمم في جميع المجالات
> المقاهي
> ...


 
هو مع الأسف .. الطمع يغلب حتى على الحالات الإنسانية في المشافي ، كثير من المجالات أصبحت تجارة بحتة .
اما إن طبقنا ثقافة البذل والعطاء - كما تعلمنا في ديننا - قبل أن نقلد غيرنا من باب الرقي لوجدنا في هذه الظاهرة نوعاً من تكافل المجتمع ونشر المحبة بين الناس إلى جانب المساندة لمن يحتاجها ...

شكرا أخي على التعليق ...



> المشكلة أن الجميع سيشرب من العلاقة ...ليس بسبب فقرنا لكن لأن الكثير يحرص ويتهافت على ما هو بالمجان ولو لم يكن يستحقه...هذا حال أغلبنا الا من رحم ربك...


 

نعم أخي ... نقطة أيضاً هامة ..

المسكين المحتاج أحياناً يستعفف 
والمقتدر يتهافت ويسابق ، ممكن نحلها بتدوين أسماء المحتاجين فعلياً وتعريفهم بالمكان ، والبحث عنهم عن طريق الجمعيات الخيرية التي تتحرى المصادقية حتى نسهم فعلاً بمساعدة حقيقية لهم ....


----------



## مسلم (24 مايو 2009)

كيف تعرف أنك في عام 2009 ؟ 



1- تكتشف أنك لم تلعب السوليتير بورق لعب حقيقي منذ عدة أعوام! 



2- تكتشف أن لديك خمسة عشر رقمًا هاتفيًا تخص أسرتك التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشخاص! 



3- تخطئ وتكتب كلمة السر على فرن الميكروويف 



4- ترسل بريدًا الكترونيًا لزميلك في العمل الذي يجلس على مكتب مجاور لك. 



5- تتدهور علاقاتك بأفراد أسرتك أو أصدقائك ممن ليس لديهم بريد الكتروني. 



6- تقف بالسيارة تحت البيت ثم تتصل بالبيت بالموبايل لتطلب من يساعدك في حمل البقالة. 



7- كل إعلان في التلفزيون ينشر موقع إنترنت في أسفل الشاشة. 



8- مغادرة البيت من دون أن تأخذ معك الموبايل – الذي لم تكن تستعمله طيلة عشرين أو ثلاثين عامًا من حياتك – تسبب لك الذعر فتعود لتأخذه. 



10- تصحو في الصباح فتفتح الإنترنت قبل أن تشرب القهوة. 



11- أنت الآن تقرأ هذا الكلام فتهز رأسك وتبتسم. 



12- أما الأسوأ فهو أنك تعرف من سترسل له هذه الرسالة ليقرأها. 



13- أنت مشغول جدًا لدرجة أنك لم تلحظ أن القائمة بلا رقم (9 ). 



14- لقد حركت السطور لتتأكد من أنه لا يوجد رقم (9) فعلاً. 



15- انا متأكد انك لو رجعت مرة أخري ستجد أن الرقم 9 موجود و انك لم تلحظه جيدا. 



16- لقد حركت السطور مرة أخرى لتتأكد و مع ذلك لم تجد الرقم 9 طبعا أنا ضحكت عليك و هذا دليل على عدم ثقتك بنفسك و أنك تصدق أي كلام يقال لك


----------



## مسلم (24 مايو 2009)

فيه أسئلة بديهية مالهاش اي لزمة في الدنيا
بنتعرّض ليها كل يوم من كل الناس 
شــوف أمثلة
***********
إنت في أوضتك .. على السرير وطافي النور ومتغطي 
ييجي أخوك الظريف ويفتح الباب عليك ويقول : ايه ده انت هتنام ولاّ ايه ؟ 
(( أظن ده مش وضع الرقص !!! واضح ان انا هنام )) 
**********
انتم معزومين عند ناس ورحتو لبيتهم وأول ما فتحولكوا الباب يقول ابنهم الصغير: انتوا جيتــواااااااااااااااا ؟
(( لا لسه ))

***********
والعكس : انت لابس هدومك و متأنتك و على سنجة عشرة وريحة البارفان واصله لاخر الشارع .. وخلاص بتفتح باب الشقة,, يجي حد من أهلك وينادي بصوت عالي : انت خااااارج ولاّ اييييييييييه 
(( !!! لاء دانا لسه راجع ))
*********** 
أو مثلا راكب العربية ودوّرتها وخلاص هتطلع ... يجيلك لك البواب ويخبطلك على الزجاج,, انت بكل ذوق تفتح الزجاج وتقوله : خير في حاجة؟ 
يقولك : انت رايح الشغل يابيه ؟
(( لا.. العربية واحشاني )
*********** 
مثلا ماسك سماعة التلفون وقاعد تضغط الارقام يجي حد من أهلك ويقولك: انت هتتكلم في التليفون ؟ 
(( لا.. بتفرّج عليه )) 
*********** 
مثلا : ماسك مذكرة أو كتاب وقاعد تحفظ ومتحمس (أول مره بقى) .. جه حد وقالك: هاه.. قاعد تذاكر ؟

(( تقوم رامي الكتاب و تقوله لااااااااء )) 
***********
ربنا هاديك كده ... ماسك سبحة و عمال تسبّح ، يجي حد من البيت يعدي عليك ويقول: هوّه انت بتسبح ؟ 
(( لاء.. هفرطها و أسلقها )) 
*********** 
ولاّ تعالــو شوفو قنواتنا واسئلتهم البديهية البايخة 
برنامج اهداءات يتصل واحد يطلب أغنيه 
ترد عليه ست الكوتكوته (المذيعة) بكل خفه ورشاقة : إنتا بتحب الاغنيّة ديه ولا ايه ؟ 
(( لاء.. طالبها اخنق على نفسي )) 
*********
أو مثلا في العيد 

المذيع : هههههه هههههههه هههههه نتعرّف بيك 
المواطن : فلان الفلاني 
المذيع :هههههه هههههه هههههه بتقول ايه للأهل ههه و صحابك ههه وقرابيك هههه و للناس اللي انت مخاصمهم كمان ؟ هههههه هههههه ههههههه 
المواطن : أقولهم كل عام وأنتم بخير 
(( أكيد يعني مش هيقولهم البقاء لله )) 
*********** 
,,,المذيعة الظريفـة : وياترى بقى هتعملوا ايه العيد ده هتقضوه ازاي ؟ 
أكيد بيبقى زيارات الأهل و الصحاب و تخرجوا تشوفوا مظاهر العيد في الشوارع و تفسحوا أولادكم ونتصل بالمعارف نعيّد عليهم و نقولهم كل سنة و انتو طيبين 

(( سبتيله ايه يقوله يارخمة ؟ )) 

*********** 
والأسخف بقى ... الشلل الكبير.. لما المذيعين يكلّموا الاطفال 
يقول المذيع للطفل : إنت بتحب ماما وبابا ؟ 
(( يعني أساسي الواد لسه ما طلعلوش عرق الندالة علشان يقول لأ ))


----------



## مسلم (24 مايو 2009)

كيف تعاقب زوجتك بحنان 


*********************************** ***************** 

... وما اكثرها تلك اللحظات التى يتشاجر فيها الرجل مع زوجته 
وما أكثرها تلك اللحظات حين يغضب الزوج 
لدرجة أن يتمنى عقاب زوجته وردعها ! 
لكن أخوتي معشر الرجال ( المساكين ) 
محدودي الإبداع وقليلي الحيلة... وكيد النساء غلبهم ... 

لهذا نقلت لكم بضعة أفكار تساعد أحبتي الرجال في عقاب زوجاتهن... 

فكرة رقم واحد... 
اشتري مسدس ماء وكلما تضايقت من زوجتك... أخبرها بأنك غاااااضب... 
واركض إلى المكان الذي وضعت فيه مسدس الماء... 
( يكون دائما جاهز للاستخدام )... وابدأ بالإطلاق عليها... 
اجعلها مبللة كقطعة قماش تحت المطر!!! وعندها صدقني... 
سترحمها وستحن عليها وتضحك معها من جديد 
( وعندما تشعر بذلك احتضنها وقبلها )... وإذا حصل و زعلت منك زوجتك... 
اترك المزح واطلب منها السماح.... وأثناء طلبك السماح... 
عاود اانظر إليها بالنظرات الشريرة ولكن لا تغدر بها مهما كان!! 
ولا مانع من أن تهدي زوجتك أيضا مسدسا مشابه كي تدافع عن نفسها 
(( اجعلها تخاف مسدسك كلما أغضبتك وتسببت في ثورتك! 
لكن تذكر المسدس لا يتم إشهاره إلا عند غضبك! )) 
^^ملاحظة... تجنب التصويب على العينين... 
ولكل إنسان درجة تحمل للمزح... 
فلا تتعداها!! اللهم إني بلغت اللهم فاشهد^^ 


فكرة رقم اثنين... 
عندما يثور غضبك ويثور غضبها... وتتعالى الأصوات 
ويكثر الصياح والصراخ والنياح... حذر زوجتك من غضبك... 
أخبرها بأنك غاضب ... 
واذهب إلى غرفة النوم وأحضر المخدات الموجودة 
( حتى مخدات المجالس العربية وسنادات الظهر ) 
وارجع إلى زوجتك وهددها...( إذا لم تسكتي فسأضربك بالمخدات ).... 
وإذا لم تسكت... ( خليك جنتل-مان = Gentleman ) 
وأعطيها نصف المخدات التي عثرت عليها في بيتكم 
( كي تتمكن من الدفاع عن نفسها--- لأنك لا تضرب امرأة مجردة من السلاح ) 
وابدأ رميها بالمخدات... ( حاول عدم إصابة الوجه )... 
وإذا انتهت مخداتك اهجم عليها باليد المجردة... 
واسرق من ذخيرتها بعض المخدات... وتراجع... 
( يسمى هذا الأسلوب بـــ أسلوب الكر والفر ) 
وكرر هذه العملية حتى تخرج بخسائر جسدية 
أو خسائر في العفش أو المخدات... 
أوحتى تتسبب في بكاء واحد من أطراف المعركة!!! 
( أقصد من كلامي لا تزود العيار في المزح!! ) 
وكن رحيما... يعني لو توسلت زوجتك وقالت توقف... توقف...على الفور!!! 


فكرة رقم ثلاثة... 
عندما تكون جالسا بالقرب من زوجتك وحبيبتك... 
وتتضايق من كلمة أو تعليق منها... حول يديك إلى شكل مخالب 
( كأنك تحمل كرة تنس أرضي أو كرة يد بيد واحدة ) ... 
حول يديك إلى شكل مخالب لوحش مفترس... وانقض عليها بالدغدغة... 
( لكن كن لطيفا نوعا ما... حتى لا تتسبب لها بالكدمات والبقع الزرقاء في جسدها! ) 


فكرة رقم أربعة... 
عندما تكون في وسط الشجار ( فإن أسوأ ما يحصل هو انقطاع الكهرباء 
لأنك لن تتمكن من رؤية الوجه الذي تصرخ فيه! )... وبناء عليه... 
عندما يحتدم الشجار بينكما... اتجه فورا إلى مفتاح الضوء ( اللمبة ) 
واضغط عليه لينطفئ الضوء... ثم اتجه لزوجتك واطلب منها 
أن تنتبه حتى لا تتأذى وحتى لا تسقط... وأكمل حوارك وشجارك 
( ولكن بنبرة أقل حدة وبصوت أقل ارتفاعا! )


----------



## مسلم (24 مايو 2009)

إستكمالا لما بدأه أحد الأخوة ​ 
إزاي تزهق اللى حواليك
(للدعابة)​ 
انت مثلا مسافرسفر طويل باتوبيس يعنى حوالى 8 او9 ساعات فى الطريق طبعا هيبقى الكل على اخره و شايل هم طول الطريق​ 


ودى فرصتك يامعلم عشان تزهق فى خلق الله​ 


اول متروح تحجز وتخلص حجز روح بدرى اول واحد وحط شنطتك اول شنطة فى شنطة​ 

الاتوبيس دخلها جوة اوى عشان كل الى يجى يحط فوقها وتستخبى وانزل بدرى​ 

شوية قبل ما الاتوبيس يقف والناس تنزل​ 


انزل قلب فى الشنط وطلعها برة ووقعها وافردها فى الشارع وتوه الشنط فى بعض​ 

بحجة انك بتجيب شنطتك مهى اول شنطة من جوة هتلاقيها بعيد اوى 

هتلاقى كل الناس بتجرى فى الشارع تدور على شنطها​ 




تانى حاجة وانت بتحجز خلى كرسيك جنب الشباك​ 


ادخل انت الاول ومتقعدش فى الكرسى الى انت حاجزه لا اقعد فى الى جنبه طبعا​ 

الراجل الى جنبك فى الكرسى هايجى هيلاقى الكرسى الى جنب الشباك فاضى​ 

هايتبسط اوى هيدخل يقعد فية جرى خليه يقعد سيبه متكلموش​ 


سيبه ساعة واتنين لحد مايكيف على المكان وياسلام لو كان نام وفى عز نومه ازغده فى قلبه وقوله دا مكانى ياعم​ 


هيزعق ويقول انا قعدت فيه الاول طلع التذكرة وحطها فى عينه او انده للسواق او وقف الاتوبيس واعمل خناقة لحد ماتقعد مكانك​ 




تالت حاجة قعدت مكانك وظبطت نفسك ياعم طبعا الراجل الى جنبك دا مش طايق​ 

يبص فى خلقتك خليك مبتسم دايما ومبسوط فى وشه عشان يتغاظ اكتر واديله رست​ 

شوية​ 


روح على الى قدامك شوية افرد رجلك من تحت الكرسى وخبط فى رجليه كل شوية​ 

ولو اتكلم قوله اعملك ايه رجلى طويلة ابقى احجزلك كرسيين ورا بعض وياسلام لو​ 

حاطط اكل تحت الكرسى اخبطه ووقعه فى الارض​ 




وكدة يبقى خلصت على الى قدامك ارجع للى جمبك تانى​ 


اول ماينام ويريح نفسه صحيه وقوله عدينى اروح الحمام لو سمحت هيقوم متغاظ طبعا وانت بتعدى حط ايدك على وشه​ 


دخلت الحمام وخلصت وانت خارج لاقيت واحد مستنى يدخل الحمام دى فرصتك يبقى فية ضحية تالتة​ 


قولة سورى نسيت حاجة وادخل تانى واقعد جوة ساعتين لحد مايولع فى نفسة برة طبعا مفيش غير حمام واحد​ 


واما تخرج لو لاقيتة لسة مستنى قولة على فكرة المية قطعة وسيبة وامشى​ 




كدة يبق انت زهقت كل الى فى الاتوبيس تقولى ياعم انت مزهقتش غير تلاتة هقولك لا​ 


بطريقة الشنط زهقت شوية وانت فى الحمام الراجل الى برة دة مش هيبطل يعطر الاتوبيس بروائحة المكمونة داخلة على ما سعادتك تخرج​ 




واتمنى ليكم رحلة خنيقة هههههههههههههههههههههه دى اول مرحلة فى الاتوبيس​ 






تانى حاجة فى الحياة العملية اللولبية الغربية منها والمنوفية​ 




ادخل اى محل جزم ويسلام لو كان فية زباين اقعد استنى لحد مازبون يقلع جزمتة عشان يقيس​ 


تقوم سادد منخيرك وتمسك بطنك وتقول اووووووووووووف وتعمل اكنك عايز ترجع​ 

وتقول لصاحب المحل ماترش معطر ياعم اية الريحة دى هتلاقى الراجل الى بيقيس​ 

الجزمة وشة بقى زى الطمطماية​ 








تالت حاجة​ 




ادخل محل ملابس وبردة يكون جوة زباين اقعد لحد ما واحد يقيس وهوا خارج​ 

اضحك وهقهق اوى ويسلام لو وقعت على الارض من الضحك وبصلة من فوق لتحت خلية​ 

يشك انة مسخرة هتلاقية عملها على روحه​ 




رابع حاجة​ 




ادخل اى محل واستنى اعمل اى حاجة لحد ما بنات يدخلوا طبعا صاحب المحل​ 

هيخلصلك الاول عشان انت جى الاول قولة لا خلص المزمزيل الاول هتقولك شكرا​ 

والراجل هيقوك اوك اول مايبدا معاها زعق اوى وقولة اية ياعم مش انا جى​ 

الاول ولا هيا كوسة ولا عشان بنت يعنى سبحان الله يجدعان نموت نفسينا يعنى​ 

عشان رجالة وسيبة وامشى قبل مايكلم ولا كلمة​ 








رابع حاجة​ 




شوف واحد ماشى فى الشارع وعدى من جمبة وامسك منخيرك وقول يخرب بيت الاكل فى الشارع وبصلة شوية بقرف وامشى فى حالك​ 




خامس حاجة​ 




خامس حاجة​ 




شوف شلة بنات ماشية فى الشارع وعدى وقول لصحبك ياااااه هوا لسة فية بنات بتحط جاز فى شعرهم​ 




سادس حاجة​ 




وسخ جزمتك اوى اوى وادخل اى محل نضيف وسيراميك واقعد اجرى فية ودور على اى حاجة طبعا هيتحرجوا يكلموك بس هما اصلا ميتين من الغيظ​ 




سابع حاجة​ 




اى حد يقلك السلام عليكم متردش علية وبصلة بقرف​ 








ثامن حاجة​ 




لو متغاظ من مشرف فى المنتدى​ 


عاملة كانة بنت يعنى ترد علية كانة بنت مثال​ 


شكرا ليكى​ 


انا بحيكى على الموضوع دة​ 


تحياتى ليكى​ 


وهوا يقولك انا ولد متعبروش بس لو اتنرفز ابقى خف لاحسن تتوقف​ 


والطريقة دى تمشى على المشرفات البنات بردة عملوهم كانهم رجالة​ 








تاسع حاجة​ 




نصيحة يبنى او يبنتى من اخ اوعى فى يوم من الايام تشد السيفون بعد ماتخلص حمامك​ 


فى اى حمام من حمامات الارض فى اى مكان وفى اى زمان​ 


تاكد ان الى هيدخل بعدك هيكره عيشتة ويكره اليوم الى شافك فيه​ 


لو حد لابس طقم جديد اوى ومبسوط بية وماشى يتغندر متسيبوش​ 


هات حتة طينة من على الارض او طوبة وافقعة فى ضهرة وسخلة هدومة اعمل اهبل​ 
واشتم فى اى حد وقول يخرب بيوت العيال الصغيرة دى 

طبعا الكلام ده لمجرد الدعابة و أي حد هيعمله هياخد ذنوب مالهاش عدد ده غير اللى هيحصله من الناس


----------



## مسلم (24 مايو 2009)

×××××××××××××××

عذراً أخي م. محمد، ولكن لا نحبذ وجود مثل هذه المشاركات... 

ربما هي مشاركات واقعية، ولكن لا نريد فتح الموضوع لهذه الأمور.. 

تم تحرير المشاركة وحذفها.. المشرف..


----------



## eng abdallah (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا م محمد رياض على هذه المشاركات التي تستحق التقييم


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (24 مايو 2009)

*علب شوكلا للشوكلا ....*











































*

*​


وبهذه الطريقة ...
بإمكاننا اكل العلبة واللي فيها .....


بالهنا والشفا


----------



## حسان2 (24 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ...



أخت انسانة من تراب
فتحت شهيتنا على الشوكولا في وقت نبحث فيه عن وسيلة للجم هذه الشهية سامحك الله, ولكنها رائغة وشهية بكل معنى الكلمة.
شكرا لك وبارك الله بك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 مايو 2009)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
كل إلا كده
يا اخونا بلاش صور الأكل دي أيام الإمتحانات
بضعف بجد
وخصوصا اني بحاول.............


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 مايو 2009)

بصراحة أنا خايف على المهندس محي من المهندس ايمن
كده الناس تتغلب بالتلاته
ويطلع في الفاضي
يخساره


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (24 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> أخت انسانة من تراب
> فتحت شهيتنا على الشوكولا في وقت نبحث فيه عن وسيلة للجم هذه الشهية سامحك الله, ولكنها رائعة وشهية بكل معنى الكلمة.
> شكرا لك وبارك الله بك


 

بصراحة يا أستاذي الكريم 

الشوكلا بالنسبة للبنات عموماً نقطة ضعف ، وسبب فشل الريجيم 

بس سبحان الله .. محبوبة من الصغير والكبير 
وتطاردنا حتى في الإيميلات ..


تحياتي إلك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> بصراحة أنا خايف على المهندس محي من المهندس ايمن
> كده الناس تتغلب بالتلاته
> ويطلع في الفاضي
> يخساره


 
المباراه لم تنتهي بعد............................ المباراه ما زالت في الملعب :7:
احنا في انتظار الثلاثه اهداف التي كان من المفروض ان يحرزها الاسماعيلي ولكن يد الغدر حالت دون ذلك :83:


----------



## حسان2 (24 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> بصراحة يا أستاذي الكريم
> 
> الشوكلا بالنسبة للبنات عموماً نقطة ضعف ، وسبب فشل الريجيم
> 
> ...



وماذا أفعل سيدتي الكريمة وأنا أعيش مع اثنتين من عشاق الشوكولا ولا يمكن أن أن أخرج من أي مركز تسوق دون حمل أنواع من الشوكولا وكلما نظرت في سيارة ابنتي رأيت صور الشوكولا على كل نافذة وكلما فتحت باب الثلاجة رأيت الشوكولا تتراقص على كل رف من رفوفها


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> وماذا أفعل سيدتي الكريمة وأنا أعيش مع اثنتين من عشاق الشوكولا ولا يمكن أن أن أخرج من أي مركز تسوق دون حمل أنواع من الشوكولا وكلما نظرت في سيارة ابنتي رأيت صور الشوكولا على كل نافذة وكلما فتحت باب الثلاجة رأيت الشوكولا تتراقص على كل رف من رفوفها


 
ربنا يبارك لك فيهما ويرزقك واياهما سعادة الدارين - وانا ممكن انصح حضرتك ماذا تفعل !!!!!
اولا مافيش مانع تشاهد صور الشوكولا الموجوده علي نوافذ السياره - ولكن اياك وان تفتح التلاجه حتي لاتري الشوكولا تتراقص علي الرفوف وفي تلك الحاله لن تستطيع ان تتمالك نفسك وستكون العواقب وخيمه !!!!!!!!!!!! اسالني انا يا استاذي العزيز - انا جالي السكر من رقص الشوكولا والحلو عموما علي الارفف :7:


----------



## حسان2 (24 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ربنا يبارك لك فيهما ويرزقك واياهما سعادة الدارين - وانا ممكن انصح حضرتك ماذا تفعل !!!!!
> اولا مافيش مانع تشاهد صور الشوكولا الموجوده علي نوافذ السياره - ولكن اياك وان تفتح التلاجه حتي لاتري الشوكولا تتراقص علي الرفوف وفي تلك الحاله لن تستطيع ان تتمالك نفسك وستكون العواقب وخيمه !!!!!!!!!!!! اسالني انا يا استاذي العزيز - انا جالي السكر من رقص الشوكولا والحلو عموما علي الارفف :7:



شكرا أخ محيي على نصيحتك وأتمنى لك الشفاء من داء الشوكولا والحلوى اللذين تصعب مقاومتهما وخاصة اذا كانا وباء يقيم بين جدران منزلك
بارك الله فيك ووقاك من كل شر


----------



## Abo Fares (24 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> وماذا أفعل سيدتي الكريمة وأنا أعيش مع اثنتين من عشاق الشوكولا ولا يمكن أن أن أخرج من أي مركز تسوق دون حمل أنواع من الشوكولا وكلما نظرت في سيارة ابنتي رأيت صور الشوكولا على كل نافذة وكلما فتحت باب الثلاجة رأيت الشوكولا تتراقص على كل رف من رفوفها


 
توضيح واستدراك مهم أستاذي العزيز... اعتقدت الاثنتين دون حساب الأولاد هههههه :68:

سامحنا أستاذي العزيز... حبينا نمزح معك شوي، من زمان ما شفناك بالموضوع  

لك وللجميع تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## حسان2 (25 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> توضيح واستدراك مهم أستاذي العزيز... اعتقدت الاثنتين دون حساب الأولاد هههههه :68:
> 
> سامحنا أستاذي العزيز... حبينا نمزح معك شوي، من زمان ما شفناك بالموضوع
> 
> لك وللجميع تحيـــــــاتي..​



أهلا أخي أبو الحلول
اذا استثنينا الأولاد يجب أن يصبحو ثلاثة


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 مايو 2009)

*رجيم الماء*

بما ان الكلام عن الشوكلاة :70: كان لا بد من ذكر الرجيم الاتي ... وهو رجيم الماء ( كما وصلني في الايميل ) .

_هو_ رجيم الماء حيث يعالج الصداع والضغط وفقر الدم (الانيميا) وداء المفاصل والشلل وسرعة خفقان القلب والصرع والسمنة. 
_الطريقة_: شرب أربع أكواب ماء فاتر على الريق مع عدم تناول الطعام إلا بعد 45 دقيقة (يفضل أن يكون في الصباح الباكر) 
تناول ثلاث وجبات كاملة من آي أنواع الطعام دون الإسراف أو الإكثار الزائد 
البعد نهائيا عن الآكل بين الوجبات 
يجب عدم تناول أي نوع من الطعام أو السوائل إلا بعد مرور ساعتين على الوجبة الرئيسية السابقة 
إذا أحسست بالعطش اشرب الماء قبل الطعام على الأقل بنصف ساعة 
فوائده الصحية: يعالج الصداع والضغط والدم وفقر الدم (الأنيميا) وداء المفاصل والشلل وسرعة خفقان القلب والصرع والسمنة. 
السعال والتهاب الحلق والربو والسل. 
التهاب السحايا وآي مرض آخر يتصل بالمسالك البولية. 
فرط الحموضة والتهاب غشاء المعدة والدوسنتاريا والإمساك وآي مرض يتصل بالعين والحنجرة والأذن،​ 
المدة من 10 ايام الى شهر . ​منقول من بريدي​والله اعلم ​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 مايو 2009)

*بقى كده ينفع*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> المباراه لم تنتهي بعد............................ المباراه ما زالت في الملعب :7:
> احنا في انتظار الثلاثه اهداف التي كان من المفروض ان يحرزها الاسماعيلي ولكن يد الغدر حالت دون ذلك :83:



مفروض ايه بس ياهندسة
هو أي حد يتغلب بالتلاته:7::7::7::7::7::7:
المشكلة انها جات على الفاضي
مش كنتم لعبتم بكرامة قدام الإسماعيلي
على الأقل كان ممكن تغلبوهم وكنتم وفرتم عليهم
المأساه اللي شافوها ياعيني​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 مايو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> بما ان الكلام عن الشوكلاة :70: كان لا بد من ذكر الرجيم الاتي ... وهو رجيم الماء ( كما وصلني في الايميل ) .
> 
> _هو_ رجيم الماء حيث يعالج الصداع والضغط وفقر الدم (الانيميا) وداء المفاصل والشلل وسرعة خفقان القلب والصرع والسمنة.
> _الطريقة_: شرب أربع أكواب ماء فاتر على الريق مع عدم تناول الطعام إلا بعد 45 دقيقة (يفضل أن يكون في الصباح الباكر)
> ...



معلومات قيمة ياهندسة
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Abo Fares (25 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> أهلا أخي أبو الحلول
> اذا استثنينا الأولاد يجب أن يصبحو ثلاثة


 
على راااااااااسي

:12::13::14:​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 مايو 2009)

*إهداء لمهندسنا الغالي أستاذ محي*




[/url][/IMG]


:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> مفروض ايه بس ياهندسة​هو أي حد يتغلب بالتلاته​المشكلة انها جات على الفاضي​مش كنتم لعبتم بكرامة قدام الإسماعيلي​على الأقل كان ممكن تغلبوهم وكنتم وفرتم عليهم​المأساه اللي شافوها ياعيني​


 
اسماعيلي ايه يا عم الحاج اللي نغلبه ,,,,,,, اذا كنا احنا بنتغلب من الاوليمبي يبقي هانغلب الاسماعيلي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

بس ماتنكروش ان الاهلي نازل وكان متوقع الهزيمه وتصريحات مدربه العام يوم المباراه بيقول مافيش فريق بيكسب علي طول الخط - لكن عموما مبروك للاهلي ومبروك لاسماعيلي اللي خللي مانويل جوزيه ماسك استوب واتش في ايده علشان يحسب الوقت بالثواني - لانه مش مصدق نفسه - وسبحان العاطي الوهاب


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> [/url][/img]
> 
> 
> :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


 

طبعاً واضح من المشاركه اللي بعتها الاخ ابراهيم ان الاهلي والاهلاويه سمعهم تقيييييييييييييييييل - ونظرهم ضعيييييييييييييييييف :57:ههههههههههههههههههههه:57:- وسبحان العاطي الوهاب بدون مناسبه ومن غير حساب ولا اسباب


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> طبعاً واضح من المشاركه اللي بعتها الاخ ابراهيم ان الاهلي والاهلاويه سمعهم تقيييييييييييييييييل - ونظرهم ضعيييييييييييييييييف :57:ههههههههههههههههههههه:57:- وسبحان العاطي الوهاب بدون مناسبه ومن غير حساب ولا اسباب



المشكلة مش في السمع ولا البصر بتاع الأهلوية:7::7::7::7::7:
المشكلة في الأقذام اللي بيحولوا يتطالوا على العملاق:15::15::15::15:


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 مايو 2009)

كلام جميل :34:​
*××××××××××*


أعتذر أخي العزيز مصطفى... تم الاعتراض على المشاركة من قبل البعض... تم تحريرها..

أبو الحلول ​






**************


​




*الثقة* 

*في يومٍ من الأيام قرر جميع أهل القرية أن يصلوا صلاة الاستسقاء* 

*تجمعوا جميعهم للصلاة لكن أحدهم كان يحمل معه مظلة! *​
*تلك هي الثقة..* 




****************** 

*التصديق* 

*يجب أن تكون كالإحساس الذي يوجد عند الطفل الذي عمره سنة *
*عندما تقذفه في السماء يضحك *
*لأنه يعرف أنك ستلتقطه ولن تدعه يقع..... *​
*هذا هو التصديق..*




********************** 

*الأمل*







​
*في كل ليلة نستعد للخلود إلى النوم ولسنا متأكدين من أننا سننهض من الفراش في الصباح **لكننا مازلنا نخطط للأيام القادمة.... *










​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 مايو 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> كلام جميل :34:





مصطفى ساطع قال:


> *××××××××××
> 
> 
> أعتذر أخي العزيز مصطفى... تم الاعتراض على المشاركة من قبل البعض... تم تحريرها..
> ...




اهلا اهلا حاج مصطفي ايه المشاركات الرائعه والمتوافقه مع الهدنه القائمه مع الاخوات - انت وقعت علي الهدنه ووافقت عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ولا وقعت في الأسر :7: وتم تجنيدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههه​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> المشكلة مش في السمع ولا البصر بتاع الأهلوية:7::7::7::7::7:
> المشكلة في الأقذام اللي بيحولوا يتطالوا على العملاق:15::15::15::15:


 
اقزام ايه بس يا حاج ابراهيم - ده الاسماعيلي كان بيلاعب نفسه - قدامي الاسماعيلي بالزي الاحمر مطعمين بلاعبين من الانديه الاخري والدول الافريقيه وغزة الشقيقه ( رمزي صالح ) وبيلاعبوا ناشئي الاسماعيلي الجدد - لايوجد لاعب من ناشئي الاهلي الا حسام عاشور

رغم ان النادي الاهلي عنده فرعين وجاري انشاء الفرع الثالث - ناهيك عن الاكاديميات الرياضيه المنتشره في جميع محافظات الجمهوريه و التي انشئت خصيصا لتخريج ناشئين - ورغم ذلك عايش علي الهوم ديليفري:7: من الانديه الاخري بالحق وبالباطل 

في نادي عريق يمنع لعبيته من الانضمام لمنتخب بلده في مباراه مصيريه زي مباراة الجزائر في تصفيات كاس العالم بحجة انه بيلعب في الكونفدراليه الافريقيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وعنده مباراة اياب وهو كسبان في الذهاب 3 صفر ؟؟؟؟؟:83::70:

في نادي عريق يشتري هداف الدوري العام الماضي من نادي المحله ولا يلمس الكره هذا الموسم مع النادي الاهلي وفريقه السابق يصارع الهبوط هذا العام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لانه يكسب عن طريق هدم المنافسين ,,,,, وغيره كتييييييييييييييييييير من هذا القبيل :5::5::5:

وسلملي علي البطيخ اهو لونه احمر برضه :7::56:


----------



## مسلم (25 مايو 2009)

أعتذر لأخي أبو الحلول عن الخطأ غير المقصود لكني نقلت المشاركة كما وصلتني 
و لكن لي رجاء 
هل له أن يوضح ملخص المشاركة حتي لا يسئ الأعضاء الظن بي


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (25 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اهلا حاج مصطفي ايه المشاركات الرائعه والمتوافقه مع الهدنه القائمه مع الاخوات - انت وقعت علي الهدنه ووافقت عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ولا وقعت في الأسر :7: وتم تجنيدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههه


 

الحاج مصطفى الله يبارك فيه 
مشاركته من باب 

ما أكرمهن إلا كريم ......


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 مايو 2009)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> اقزام ايه بس يا حاج ابراهيم - ده الاسماعيلي كان بيلاعب نفسه - قدامي الاسماعيلي بالزي الاحمر مطعمين بلاعبين من الانديه الاخري والدول الافريقيه وغزة الشقيقه ( رمزي صالح ) وبيلاعبوا ناشئي الاسماعيلي الجدد - لايوجد لاعب من ناشئي الاهلي الا حسام عاشور
> 
> رغم ان النادي الاهلي عنده فرعين وجاري انشاء الفرع الثالث - ناهيك عن الاكاديميات الرياضيه المنتشره في جميع محافظات الجمهوريه و التي انشئت خصيصا لتخريج ناشئين - ورغم ذلك عايش علي الهوم ديليفري:7: من الانديه الاخري بالحق وبالباطل
> 
> ...



عموما الكلام ده كبير علي
وشكلك كده دخلت في الساسية وأنا لازم أجيب لك حسين:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
كل اللي أعرف إن الزمالك ضايعوا كرمتهم
والإسماعيلي حاولوا يتصدروا أمام القطر إتفرموا
وسلم لي على أجوجو:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
مش من غانا ده برده
وجابوه............. معرفش يعمل حاجة
على الأقل إما بنجيب حد بنعرف نستغله 
ولا بيلاقي حد يشغله
مش زي أجوجو ياعيني اللي بيندم ندم عمره ​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اهلا حاج مصطفي ايه المشاركات الرائعه والمتوافقه مع الهدنه القائمه مع الاخوات - انت وقعت علي الهدنه ووافقت عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ولا وقعت في الأسر :7: وتم تجنيدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههه


 
لا وانت الصادق.....أنا معكم دوما" ولا أعرف أصلا" بنود الهدنة ولكن بمجرد دخول حضرتكم دخلنا معكم دون تردد....ولا انت لك رأي ثاني...(يعني مثلا" جندوني:7​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> الحاج مصطفى الله يبارك فيه
> مشاركته من باب
> 
> ما أكرمهن إلا كريم ......


 

الأخت الغالية أنسانة من تراب....على كيفك معانا لأحسن يفتكروا الجماعة أنكم جندموني مثلما تفضل الأخ محي....:67:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 مايو 2009)

> الحاج مصطفى الله يبارك فيه
> مشاركته من باب
> 
> ما أكرمهن إلا كريم ......


 
ونعم الابواب يا اخت انسانه :7:



> لا وانت الصادق.....أنا معكم دوما" ولا أعرف أصلا" بنود الهدنة ولكن بمجرد دخول حضرتكم دخلنا معكم دون تردد....ولا انت لك رأي ثاني...(يعني مثلا" جندوني:7​



لا ياريس انا مالي راي ثاني - فانت من خيرة قواتنا في مرحلتي الحرب والسلام :7:


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 مايو 2009)

لمن لم يتسنى له مشاهدة برج أيفل عن قرب.... يستطيع مشاهدته بالنقر على هذا الرابط​

http://photo.photojpl.com/tour/08toureiffel/08toureiffel.html​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> _عموما الكلام ده كبير علي_
> 
> وشكلك كده دخلت في الساسية وأنا لازم أجيب لك حسين:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
> كل اللي أعرف إن الزمالك ضايعوا كرمتهم
> ...


 
اهلا حاج ابراهيم / مين حسين ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومين اجوجو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يكونشي قصدك اجوجو اللي كان بيلعب في الزملك ولم يفلح والآن في طريقه للاهلي:7::56: - وعموماً انا عارف انك مالكش في الكوره - كما ذكرت انت قبل ذلك في اللقاء الخاص بك - شأنك في ذلك شأن معظم جماهير الاهلي الطيبين :16::7:
وابقي سلملي انت بقي علي اجوجو - وها اكملك سلسلة في نادي عريق ........... ان شاء الله في وقت 

لاحق 

وماتنساش تسلملي علي البطيخ اهو لونه احمر برضه :7::55:


----------



## حسان2 (25 مايو 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> لمن لم يتسنى له مشاهدة برج أيفل عن قرب.... يستطيع مشاهدته بالنقر على هذا الرابط​
> 
> http://photo.photojpl.com/tour/08toureiffel/08toureiffel.html​



صور رائعة, شكرا جزيلا أخ مصطفى


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> صور رائعة, شكرا جزيلا أخ مصطفى



أشكر مرورك أخي الغالي م.حسان.....بس مع الأسف كانت لي مشاركة قبل هذه المشاركة اليوم وكنت أتمنى أن تقرأها ولكن للأسف تم حذفه من قبل الأخ الغالي م. أبو الحلول ولأ أعرف لماذا ؟ علما" أنني لا أعتقد أن كان بها شيء محرج.... تحياتي لك مرة أخرى أستاذنا الغالي.

مع التقدير:34:​


----------



## حسان2 (25 مايو 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> أشكر مرورك أخي الغالي م.حسان.....بس مع الأسف كانت لي مشاركة قبل هذه المشاركة اليوم وكنت أتمنى أن تقرأها ولكن للأسف تم حذفه من قبل الأخ الغالي م. أبو الحلول ولأ أعرف لماذا ؟ علما" أنني لا أعتقد أن كان بها شيء محرج.... تحياتي لك مرة أخرى أستاذنا الغالي.
> 
> مع التقدير:34:​



شكرا مجددا أخ مصطفى, للأسف لم ألحظ مشاركتك السابقة في حينها بسبب تغيبي عن الشبكة لفترة كنت فيها في موقع لا توجد فيه خطوط انترنت, طالم أن الأخ أبو الحلول قد قام بحذفها فلا بد أن له وجهة نظر تتماشى مع توجهات الملتقى بغض النظر اذا اتفقنا معها أو اختلفنا, لا أعرف في الحقيقة موضوع مشاركتك السابقة ولا سبب حذفها, ربما يتكرم الأخ أبو الحلول بتوضيح ذلك على الأقل لك
مع تحياتي لك وللأخ أبو الحلول اللذي نقدر جميعا جهوده الكبيرة في هذا الملتقى


----------



## Abo Fares (25 مايو 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> أشكر مرورك أخي الغالي م.حسان.....بس مع الأسف كانت لي مشاركة قبل هذه المشاركة اليوم وكنت أتمنى أن تقرأها ولكن للأسف تم حذفه من قبل الأخ الغالي م. أبو الحلول ولأ أعرف لماذا ؟ علما" أنني لا أعتقد أن كان بها شيء محرج.... تحياتي لك مرة أخرى أستاذنا الغالي.
> 
> مع التقدير:34:


 


حسان2 قال:


> شكرا مجددا أخ مصطفى, للأسف لم ألحظ مشاركتك السابقة في حينها بسبب تغيبي عن الشبكة لفترة كنت فيها في موقع لا توجد فيه خطوط انترنت, طالم أن الأخ أبو الحلول قد قام بحذفها فلا بد أن له وجهة نظر تتماشى مع توجهات الملتقى بغض النظر اذا اتفقنا معها أو اختلفنا, لا أعرف في الحقيقة موضوع مشاركتك السابقة ولا سبب حذفها, ربما يتكرم الأخ أبو الحلول بتوضيح ذلك على الأقل لك
> مع تحياتي لك وللأخ أبو الحلول اللذي نقدر جميعا جهوده الكبيرة في هذا الملتقى


 
أستاذيّ العزيزين... بارك الله بكما  

بالنسبة للمشاركة، أنا لم أقل أنها سيئة أو غير ذلك لا قدر الله..... ولكن ذكرت بأنه قد تم الاعتراض عليها من قبل أحدهم 

حقيقةً المشاركة واقعية وهادفة، وأعجبتني، بارك الله بك... ولكن لم يكن من المحبذ أن تتواجد هنا من وجهة نظر أحدهم، حيث رأى أن فيها حرجاً ربما للأخوات..

لا تواخذنا خيو ​


----------



## Ayman (26 مايو 2009)

يقال أن اللغة العربية أحرجت المرأة في خمسة مواضع وهي

أولا: اذا كان الرجل لا يزال عل قيد الحياة فيقال عنه انه حي



أما إذا كانت المرأة لا تزال على قيد الحياة فيقال عنها: إنها !!**حية



أعاذنا الله من لدغتها ( الحية وليس المرأة



ثانيا :إذا أصاب الرجل في قوله أو فعله فيقال عنه: إنه ..مصيب



أما إذا أصابت المرأة في قولها أو فعلها فيقال عنها: إنها مصيبة



يعني داهيه



ثالثا: إذا تولى الرجل منصب القضاء فيقال عنه أنه قاضي



أما إذا تولت المرأة منصب القضاء فيقال عنها أنها **قاضية
والقاضية هي المصيبة العظيمة التي تنزل بالمرء فتقضي عليه ...**يالطيف يارب



رابعا:إذا أصبح الرجل عضوا في أحد المجالس النيابية فيقال عنه أنه نائب



وإذا تقلدت المرأه نفس المنصب يقال عنها**نائبه**
وكما تعلمون فان النائبة هي أخت المصيبة



خامسا :إذا كان للرجل هواية يتسلى بها ولا يحترفها فيقال عنه أنه هاوي



أما إذا كانت للمرأة هواية تتسلى بها ولا تحترفها فيقال عنها أنها **هاوية**



والهاوية هي إحدي أسماء جهنم والعياذ بالله وشكرا



نتمنى أن يتقبلوها بصدر رحب

:56::56::56:


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (26 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أستاذيّ العزيزين... بارك الله بكما  ​
> بالنسبة للمشاركة، أنا لم أقل أنها سيئة أو غير ذلك لا قدر الله..... ولكن ذكرت بأنه قد تم الاعتراض عليها من قبل أحدهم ​
> حقيقةً المشاركة واقعية وهادفة، وأعجبتني، بارك الله بك... ولكن لم يكن من المحبذ أن تتواجد هنا من وجهة نظر أحدهم، حيث رأى أن فيها حرجاً ربما للأخوات..​
> 
> لا تواخذنا خيو ​


 

حياكم الله أخي أبو الحلول والأستاذ الكبير م.حسان 

مع التقدير​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (26 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> يقال أن اللغة العربية أحرجت المرأة في خمسة مواضع وهي
> 
> أولا: اذا كان الرجل لا يزال عل قيد الحياة فيقال عنه انه حي
> 
> ...



أخي العزيز م.أيمن...أعتقد أن هناك هدنة بيننا وبين الأخوات  ولكن أعتقد بهذه المشاركة اللطيفة ستعلن علينا الحرب وستنتهي مدة السلام :57:
مع التقدير:67:​


----------



## anass81 (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

الى محبي الشيخ الطنطاوي رحمه الله , هذا مقال رائع أتمنى أن نستفيد منه ونفهم معانيه

وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 مايو 2009)

> نتمنى أن يتقبلوها بصدر رحب
> 
> :56::56::56:


 
اهلا اهلا يا حاج ايمن / وتريدهن ان يتقبلن هذه المشاركه بصدر رحب :7:- انت نسيت يا حاج ايمن موقفك في المعركه وانك كنت معدي بالصدفه والكلام اياه ده:70: - عاوز تقلب علينا المواجع ليه يا حاج ايمن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ احنا ما صدقنا اننا عملنا هدنه والامور ماشيه كويس :83: 

ومبروك الدوري يا حاج ايمن- ولا انت لاتعلم ان الاهلي كسب الدوري السنه دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:7: 



> أخي العزيز م.أيمن...أعتقد أن هناك هدنة بيننا وبين الأخوات  ولكن أعتقد بهذه المشاركة اللطيفة ستعلن علينا الحرب وستنتهي مدة السلام :57:
> مع التقدير:67:


 
علي ما يبدو يا اخ مصطفي ان الاخ ايمن وجميع الاهلاويه لا يستطيعون العيش بدون مشاكل:15:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اهلا يا حاج ايمن / وتريدهن ان يتقبلن هذه المشاركه بصدر رحب :7:- انت نسيت يا حاج ايمن موقفك في المعركه وانك كنت معدي بالصدفه والكلام اياه ده:70: - عاوز تقلب علينا المواجع ليه يا حاج ايمن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ احنا ما صدقنا اننا عملنا هدنه والامور ماشيه كويس :83:
> 
> ومبروك الدوري يا حاج ايمن- ولا انت لاتعلم ان الاهلي كسب الدوري السنه دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:7:
> 
> ...



قله ياهندسة
وفكره كمان انه أول واحد اتخلى عننا أيامها :7::7::7::7::7::7:
​​


----------



## Ayman (26 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> > اهلا اهلا يا حاج ايمن / وتريدهن ان يتقبلن هذه المشاركه بصدر رحب :7:- انت نسيت يا حاج ايمن موقفك في المعركه وانك كنت معدي بالصدفه والكلام اياه ده:70: - عاوز تقلب علينا المواجع ليه يا حاج ايمن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ احنا ما صدقنا اننا عملنا هدنه والامور ماشيه كويس :83:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ayman (26 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> قله ياهندسة
> وفكره كمان انه أول واحد اتخلى عننا أيامها :7::7::7::7::7::7:
> ​​



أنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طب بس بقى عشان الحيطان ليها ودان


----------



## مسلم (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

المشاركة قد تبدو خارج نطاق المرح لكنها دعوة للتفكر في خلق الله تبارك و تعالى

سؤال واحد لابد أن نطرحه على أنفسنا 

ما حجمنا في الكون 

لتعرف الإجابة عليك بمشاهدة هذا الفيديو 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4_9n5xtItc

من المفترض أنكم شاهدتوا الفيديو ؟ 

السؤال التالي هو 

لماذا نعصي الله ؟


----------



## مسلم (26 مايو 2009)

أكبر نجم

المشاركة عبارة عن مقارنة بين أحجام الأجرام السماوية بداية من كوكب عطارد أصغر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية و إنتهاء بأكبر نجم تم تصويره حتى الآن 
و هو نجم
VY Canis Majoris

بعض الحقائق عن النجم :

يبعد هذا النجم عن الأرض مسافة 5000 سنة ضوئية و يعتقد العلماء أنه إنفجر و مات منذ مدة 

يقع هذا النجم في مجموعة الكلب الكبير 

طاقة هذا النجم تعادل ببلايين المرات طاقة الشمس

قطر النجم يساوي 3155 شمس متجاورة تقريبا
أي أنه كما تتسع الشمس لـمليون و ثلامائة ألف أرض فإن هذا النجم يتسع لـ 3140494888 شمس 
هل تستطيع قراءة الرقم ؟ 

لو إفترضنا أننا رحالة و أننا نقطع في اليوم الواحد ميلين فإننا نستغرق حوالي عامين للدوران حول الأرض و لكن لو كانت الأرض بحجم هذا النجم لاستغرقنا حوالي 650000 سنة لمجرد الدوران حوله 
أي أنه لو كانت الأرض بحجم هذا النجم فإنه من المؤكد أن هناك قارات لم تكتشف بعد حتى في ظل هذا التقدم 

الضوء بسرعته المعروفة 300000 كلم / ث يدور حول الأرض في زمن مقداره 1/7 من الثانية أي أنه يدور حول الأرض 7 مرات في الثانية الواحد 
لكنه يدور حول هذا النجم في ( توقع )

25 ســـــــــاعة 

لو تم وضع هذا النجم مكان الشمس لكانت حافته تتجاوز ( كوكب زحل ) 

تخيل قوة جاذبية الشمس و هي على هذا الحجم و الكتلة 
و توقع كيف ستكون جاذبية هذا النجم الذي يعادل 3140494888 شمس تقريبا 

و الآن أترككم مع الفيلم 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjeNnzgZmpo&feature=related

فعلا صدق الله العظيم حين قال

لخلق السماوات و الأرض أكبر من خلق الناس و لكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون 

و صدق حين قال 

و السماء بنيناها بأيد و إنا لموسعون 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عذرا للإطالة لكني من المغرمين بعلوم الفلك


----------



## مسلم (26 مايو 2009)

اكتشف قاعدة 10/90, ستغير لك حياتك
(على الأقل ردود أفعالك تجاه مواقف معينة)​



في مقال لـ د ستيفن كوفي ، هو أحد مؤسسي شركة فرانكلين كوفي وقد ألف مجموعة من أشهر الكتب وأكثرها مبيعاً في العالم تناقش التحديات والتعقيدات التي يواجهها المرء في عالمنا اليوم على الصعيدين الشخصي والمهني مثل كتاب "العادات السبع للأشخاص الأكثر فعالية" ، وكتاب "الأهم ثم المهم".. فأحببت أن تشاركوني قراءة هذا المقال والاستفادة منه على الصعيدين الشخصي والمهني .


ما هي هذه القاعدة ؟ 
10% من الحياة تتشكل من خلال ما يحدث لنا ، و الـ90 % من الحياة يتم تحديدها من خلال ردود أفعالنا !!!!!

ماذا يعني هذا؟ 
معنى هذا الكلام أننا في الواقع ليس لدينا القدرة على السيطرة على الـ 10% مما يحدث لنا , فنحن لا نستطيع منع السيارة من أن تتعطل أو الطائرة من الوصول متأخرة عن موعدها (مما سيؤدي ذلك إلى إفساد برنامجنا بالكامل) ، أو سائق ما قطع علينا حركة المرور أو السير . فنحن في الواقع ليس لدينا القدرة على التحكم بـ10% ولكن الوضع مختلف مع الـ90 % ، فنحن من يقرر كيف يمكن أن تكون الـ90 % 


كيف ذلك ؟؟
عن طريق ردود أفعالنا ... نحن لا نستطيع التحكم في إشارة المرور الحمراء ، و لكن نستطيع السيطرة على ردة فعلنا ، لا تدع الآخرون يجعلونك تتصرف بحماقة، أنت تستطيع أن تقرر ماهي ردة فعلك المناسبة

دعونا نستخدم هذا المثال
كنت تتناول طعام الإفطار مع عائلتك و فجأة أسقطت ابنتك الصغيرة فنجان القهوة على قميص عملك. لم يكن لك دور فيما حدث هنا ولكن ماسوف يحدث لاحقا سيتقرر حسب ردة فعلك ...بدأت بالصراخ:83: و الشتم و قمت بتوبيخ ابنتك.. فأخذت الطفلة في البكاء ، ثم استدرت إلى زوجتك موبخا إياها لوضعها الفنجان على حافة الطاولة ، وبعد مشادة لفظيه قصيرة بينكما، اندفعت إلى الطابق العلوي و قمت بتغيير قميصك و من ثم عدت إلى الطابق السفلي ، فوجد أن ابنتك قد انشغلت بالبكاء عن إنهاء فطورها و الاستعداد للمدرسة ، و نتيجة لذلك فاتها باص المدرسة و زوجتك كان لابد أن تغادر لعملها .. اضطررت إلى إيصال ابنتك بسيارتك الخاصة إلى المدرسة ، و بما أنك متأخر قدت سيارتك بسرعة 40 ميل في الساعة من أصل 30 ميل في الساعة كحد أقصى.. و بعد 15 دقيقة تأخير و دفع مخالفة مرورية بقيمة 60$ ، وصلت إلى المدرسة .. ركضت ابنتك إلى مبنى المدرسة دون أن تقول لك مع السلامة .. و بعد و صولك إلى المكتب متأخراً 20 دقيقة ، وجدت أنك قد نسيت حقيبتك ....فها هو يومك بدأ بصورة سيئة و استمر من سيء إلى أسوء .. بعد عودتك إلى المنزل تجد توترا في العلاقة بينك وبين زوجتك وابنتك. لماذا ؟؟ بسبب ردود أفعالك منذ الصباح ...



لماذا كان يومك سيئا ؟؟ 
أ)هل هو بسبب القهوة ؟؟
ب)هل هو بسبب إبنتك ؟؟ 
ج )هل هو رجل الشرطة؟ 
د )هل أنت سببت لنفسك ذلك؟ 

الإجابة هي: د

لم يكن لك دخل أو سيطرة على حادثة الفنجان ولكن ردة فعلك في الخمس ثواني التالية هي من تسببت في إفساد يومك

هنا هو ماكان ممكن وينبغي أن يحدث .. فنجان القهوة وقع عليك ، و بدأت ابنتك بالبكاء .. وقلت لها بكل لطف: لا بأس يا عزيزتي .. و لكن كوني في المرة القادمة أكثر حذراً و انتباه .. تتناول المنشفة وتسرع إلى الطابق العلوي .. تستبدل قميصك وتتناول حقيبة أوراقك وثم تعود إلى الطابق السفلي في الوقت المحدد لترى ابنتك من النافذة و هي تصعد إلى حافلة المدرسة ملوحة بيدها لوداعك تصل إلى عملك مبكراً بـ 5 دقائق و تحيي زملائك بكل مرح و ابتهاج .. ويبدي رئيسك تعليقا حول يومك الرائع.

لاحظت الفرق؟ 
يوجد سيناريوهان مختلفان .. لهما نفس البداية ،ولكن نهاية مختلفة لماذا ؟؟ بسبب ردة فعلك .. و في الحقيقة لم يكن لديك أي سيطرة على الـ 10% التي حدثت أما الـ 90% الأخرى فتم تحديدها عن طريق ردة فعلك

هنا بعض الطرق لتطبيق القاعدة

إذا قال أحد الأشخاص : بعض الأشياء السيئة عنك ، فلا تكن مثل الأسفنج .. بل دع الهجوم يسيل عليك مثل الماء على الزجاج .. و لا تسمح للتعليقات السلبية أن تؤثر عليك !



فردة الفعل الإيجابية لن تفسد يومك ، بينما ردة الفعل السلبية قد تؤدي إلى فقدانك للأصدقاء أو فصلك من العمل و تكون في حالة من العصبية و الإرهاق ..... إلخ .. 



كيف تكون ردة فعلك إذا قطع عليك أحد الأشخاص حركة السير ؟؟ هل تفقد أعصابك ؟؟ هل تضرب مقود السيارة بقوة حانقا. أحد أصدقائي أسقط مقود السيارة! 
هل تشتم؟؟ هل يرتفع ضغط دمك عاليا ؟؟ من سيهتم إذا وصلت إلى العمل متأخراً بعشر ثواني ؟؟ لماذا تسمح للسيارات بإفساد قيادتك 



تذكر قاعدة الـ 10/90 و لا تقلق لما سيحدث لكَ بعد ذلك 

قيل لك بأنك فقدت وظيفتكَ ... لماذا الغضب و الانزعاج و الأرق ؟؟؟ استغل طاقة القلق ووقتك في إيجاد وظيفة أخرى 
تأخر إقلاع الطائرة ، وأفسد ذلك برنامجكَ اليومي .. لماذا تصب جام غضبكَ و إحباطكَ على مضيفة الطائرة ؟؟ هي ليس لديها القدرة على التحكم في موعد وصول الطائرة. استغل وقتكَ في الدراسة أو التعرف على مسافر آخر ... 
التوتر لن ينتج عنه إلا تعقيد أوضاعك وجعلها إلى الأسوء.
طبق قاعدة 10/90 وستدهشك النتائج , لن تخسر شيئا إن حاولت ...10/90 قاعدة مذهلة والقليل من الناس من يعرفها ويطبقها في حياته
والنتيجة ؟ الملايين من الناس تعاني من إرهاق وإجهاد لا مبرر له ومحاكم ومشاكل في القلب...... 
إذن علينا جميعاً أن نفهم ونطبق هذه القاعدة... 

حياتك عندها ستتغير!! 
منقول

على الجانب الآخر يمكن ربط هذه القاعدة بالبعد الروحاني وبالعقيدة وستحصل على الهدوء والطمأنينة وتتحكم في ردات فعلك وتكون قائد حياتك 
كن قائد حياتك ولا تدع غيرك يقودها


المشاركة منقولة من المهندس أبو هادي في الملتقى العام


----------



## Abo Fares (26 مايو 2009)

*مهم جداً للاطلاع.. إلى كل مستخدمي الفورشيرد... القانون لا يحمي (غير العارفين) *

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..


مهم جداً للاطلاع.. إلى كل مستخدمي الفورشيرد... القانون لا يحمي (غير العارفين)  


مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


:56:​


----------



## حسان2 (26 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> 
> مهم جداً للاطلاع.. إلى كل مستخدمي الفورشيرد... القانون لا يحمي (غير العارفين)
> ...



شكرا للتنويه أبو الحلول, وقد تعرضت قبل أكثر من عام لنفس الحالة ووجدت ملفات غريبة فيها صور جوازات سفر لنساء لا أعرفهم وقد تسلمت ايميل من شخص لا اعرفه ينبهني أ ن أحذف صور جوازات سفر نسائي أو بناتي  , وقد فاتني أن أشير الى هذه الحادثة حينها
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (26 مايو 2009)

بايل قال:


> اكتشف قاعدة 10/90, ستغير لك حياتك
> 
> 
> (على الأقل ردود أفعالك تجاه مواقف معينة)​
> ...


 
بارك الله بك أخي العزيز م.بابل وبمهندس ابو هادي على هذه المشاركة :34: ​


----------



## eng abdallah (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا على التنبيه أبو الحلول


----------



## Abo Fares (26 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> شكرا للتنويه أبو الحلول, وقد تعرضت قبل أكثر من عام لنفس الحالة ووجدت ملفات غريبة فيها صور جوازات سفر لنساء لا أعرفهم وقد تسلمت ايميل من شخص لا اعرفه ينبهني أ ن أحذف صور جوازات سفر نسائي أو بناتي  , وقد فاتني أن أشير الى هذه الحادثة حينها
> تقبل تحياتي


 


eng abdallah قال:


> شكرا على التنبيه أبو الحلول


 
لا شكر على واجب  ........ بارك الله بكم جميــــعاً......

لكم جميـــــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..

:84:​


----------



## نوارة (27 مايو 2009)

اليك اخي الرجل آخر اختراعات المرأة ​ 

الخاتم الذي يذكرك بعيد زواجك 
la bague qui vous rapelle votre anniversaire de mariage! ​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (27 مايو 2009)

بتعرفي أختي نوارة ان هناك بعض الأزواج ، تاريخ ميلاد الزوجة هو نفسه تاريخ الزواج ....

يبقى الخاتم نافع وعصفورين بحجر ...

أما إذا غلب النسيان على هذا اليوم لديهم ، فلا احد يضمن العواقب لأنها ستكون مضاعفة 


شكرا على الاختراع الظريف


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مايو 2009)

nouara قال:


> اليك اخي الرجل آخر اختراعات المرأة ​
> 
> 
> الخاتم الذي يذكرك بعيد زواجك
> la bague qui vous rapelle votre anniversaire de mariage! ​


 
الحمد لله ان هذا الاختراع من اختراعات المرأه -لان واضح انها تنسي عيد زواجها لذلك قامت باختراع ليذكرها به:7: - اما الرجال فلا يحتاجون الي هذا الاختراع :67:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> بتعرفي أختي نوارة ان هناك بعض الأزواج ، تاريخ ميلاد الزوجة هو نفسه تاريخ الزواج ....
> 
> يبقى الخاتم نافع وعصفورين بحجر ...
> 
> ...


 
فعلا يا اخت انسانه تبقي مشكله كبير لو كان تاريخ زواجها هو نفسه تاريخ ميلادها وتنساه برضه!!!!!!!!!!!!:5::83::67:- وبكده يبقي فعلا الاختراع النسائي ده يضرب عصفورين بحجر - اهو يلاقوا وسيله تفكرهم هما الاتنين هههههههههههه:7:


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (27 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الحمد لله ان هذا الاختراع من اختراعات المرأه -لان واضح انها تنسي عيد زواجها لذلك قامت باختراع ليذكرها به:7: - اما الرجال فلا يحتاجون الي هذا الاختراع :67:


 

سبحان الله أخي م.محي....كأنك في قلبي وتنطق بما أنوي قوله :7: ...بس الظاهر ده بوادر أنتهاء الهدنة والبدء بالحرب الباردة :69:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مايو 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> سبحان الله أخي م.محي....كأنك في قلبي وتنطق بما أنوي قوله :7: ...بس الظاهر ده بوادر أنتهاء الهدنة والبدء بالحرب الباردة :69:​


 
سبحان الله 

لكن الهدنه قائمه ولن نتنازل عنها - واعتقد ان المشاركه دي من الاخت نواره رد فعل لمشاركة الاخ ايمن بتاعة اللغه العربيه - :7: واحنا رفضناه في حينها ولكن يبدو انها اثرت بعض الشئ في تغيير الاجواء :81:


----------



## نوارة (28 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> سبحان الله
> 
> لكن الهدنه قائمه ولن نتنازل عنها - واعتقد ان المشاركه دي من الاخت نواره رد فعل لمشاركة الاخ ايمن بتاعة اللغه العربيه - :7: واحنا رفضناه في حينها ولكن يبدو انها اثرت بعض الشئ في تغيير الاجواء :81:


 
شكون قال انو راح نتخلى على الهدنة..:70:مازلنا متمسكين بالهدنة ومتنازلوش عنها...هديك المشاركة كانت مناورات حربية فقط :78: :73: ​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (28 مايو 2009)

لا ساخنة ولا باردة .... كلها إشاعات ، بس شايفين مين عم يعمل توتر بالأجواء ؟؟

الحرب نايمة وستبقى في سبات بإذنه تعالى والهدنة قائمة ، رغم المناوشات ، والحدود هادئة ، والمناورات مؤجلة ، والقوات في إجازة وبكرة جمعة ، لذلك نتمنى للجميع إجازة سعيدة مباركة .....


اقرؤوا سورة الكهف والسجدة والإنسان - وهيك ما رح تلاقوا وقت للحرب - وادعوا ربنا يديم علينا وعليكم نعمة الأمن والامان والسلام .....

وادعولي بالخير وأنا رح ادعيلكم بإذن الله 


وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (28 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> فعلا يا اخت انسانه تبقي مشكله كبير لو كان تاريخ زواجها هو نفسه تاريخ ميلادها وتنساه برضه!!!!!!!!!!!!:5::83::67:- وبكده يبقي فعلا الاختراع النسائي ده يضرب عصفورين بحجر - اهو يلاقوا وسيله تفكرهم هما الاتنين هههههههههههه:7:


 
متفانية ببيتها ومخلصة لدرجة إنها نسيت تاريخ ميلادها .....


هو الإنسان لما يستغرق بشي نافع يخليه ينسى نفسه يبقى غلطان ،شو أحسن من هيك ؟


----------



## Abo Fares (28 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> لا ساخنة ولا باردة .... كلها إشاعات ، بس شايفين مين عم يعمل توتر بالأجواء ؟؟
> 
> الحرب نايمة وستبقى في سبات بإذنه تعالى والهدنة قائمة ، رغم المناوشات ، والحدود هادئة ، والمناورات مؤجلة ، والقوات في إجازة وبكرة جمعة ، لذلك نتمنى للجميع إجازة سعيدة مباركة .....
> 
> ...


 
أهلاً بالأخت الكريمة إنسانة من تراب (مبعوث السلام في المنطقة) :68:

يا جماعة...... والله مشاركة حلــــوة بتريح المشرفين........ وبتستاهل التقييم  

لك وللجميـــع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## Ayman (28 مايو 2009)

الأولى هدية للمهندس محيي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> متفانية ببيتها ومخلصة لدرجة إنها نسيت تاريخ ميلادها .....
> 
> 
> هو الإنسان لما يستغرق بشي نافع يخليه ينسى نفسه يبقى غلطان ،شو أحسن من هيك ؟


 
لا طبعا ما يبقاش غلطان بالعكس يبقي ده عين العقل ,,,,,,,,,,بس احنا كلنا بشر ومعرضين لنسيان تلك التواريخ المهمه والمحوريه في حياتنا فنريد التماس العذر 

انما سمي الانسان انسانا لكثرة نسيانه ,,,,,,,,,, ولا ايه رايك يا اخت انسانه :7:


----------



## eng abdallah (28 مايو 2009)




----------



## نور الجزائرية (28 مايو 2009)

*نكت حمصية*

********************

مع كل الاعتذار للأخت نور الجزائرية , ولكن شروط الموضوع تمنع وضع أية مشاركة فيها إساءة لشعب معين سواء كان صعيدي أو حمصي أو غيره (مع العلم أني استمتعت بالنكت وأنا حمصي)

المشرف


----------



## حسان2 (28 مايو 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> الى كل السوريين و الحمصيين بصفة خاصة
> [/color][/font][/size][/color]
> مع كل الاحترام لكل الحمصيين [/size][/size]
> ​



تحياتي أخت نور, في سوريا بيقولو "الحماصنة وليس الحمصيين
والمقصود ان يعرفو ان المزحة معهم هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (28 مايو 2009)

*حوارٌ بين زوجين ليلة زفافهما*​​الزوج : يااااه أخيرا الحلم بيتحقق ..​الزوجة : عاوزني أبعد عنك .... ؟؟​الزوج : لاااا.. متقوليش الكلام ده مره ثانيه.​الزوجة : إنت ... تحبني ؟؟​الزوج : اكييييييييييييد.​الزوجة : طيب ممكن تفكر تبعد عني ؟​الزوج : لا طبعاً ؟​الزوجة : طيب ممكن تهديني بوسه ؟​الزوج : طبعا.. وعلى خدك كمان.​الزوجة : طيب تعتقد إنك ممكن تضربني في يوم من الأيام ؟​الزوج : لا طبعا ... انا مش من النوع ده من الرجال .​الزوجة : ممكن أثق فيك ؟​الزوج : ايووووه...​الزوجه : يا حبيبي​.....................​*بعد سنة من الزواج** ..*​وفي ذكرى زواجهما كان هناك حوارٌ آخر​اقرأ من جديد ....*بس من الأسفل الى الأعلى*​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم .. أعجبني هذا الموضوع عن الليمون 
رائحة اليمون جميلة ومنعشة وميزة في الكثير من بيوت بلاد الشام 



الليمون : 






عُرفت شجرة الليمون في بلاد الشام وأوروبا في القرن الثاني وتزرع الآن في معظم بلاد العالم· لها مكانتها العالية في الشرق خاصة في فلسطين، مما يفسر مئات عناوين الإصدارات والقصائد والقصص والأغاني العربية التي تحمل عناوينها اسم الليمون · 

الليمـــــــون شـــــــجرة معمــــــــرة من الأشجار الحمضية تُعرف علمياً باسم Citrus limon، أغصانها رفيعة وأزهار ثمارها جميلة الشكل، بيضاء وفواغيها صفراء اللون، وأوراقها عطـــــرية تبعث البهجة ، الجزء المستعمل من نبات الليمون هي الثمار، وتجمع في فصل الشتاء عندما يكون فيتامين ج في أوج فاعليته· بينما تحتوي الثمار على زيت طيار بنسبة 2,5% يوجد في غلاف الثمرة ويشكل الليمونين 70% من محتوى الزيت الطيار· 

ولا يقتصر دور الليمون على جعل الروح المعنوية أفضل فقط، بل يؤدي دور المادة المقوية والمغذية لجسم الإنسان وبشرته معاً، فاستخدامه يؤدي إلى تشكيل قوة بدنية ومناعة ضد الأمراض، وكذلك إلى انكماش المسامات الواسعة· 

حامض··· لكنه حلو و مالح 

يتكون الليمون من عناصر حيوية كبيرة النفع ففي 30% منه حامض الليمون وسترات الكلس والسكر· كما توجد فيه أملاح معدنية ومواد حيوية مثل الكالسيوم والحديد والفسفور والبوتاسيوم والمنجنيز والسترين ومواد كربوهيدراتية والنحاس، وعدة فيتامينات جميعها تلعب دوراً مهماً في التوازن العصبي والتغذية، مثل فيتامين أ الموجود في لب الليمون وفي عصيره الطازج، وفيتامين ج الموجود بنسبة(50 مليغراماً) في كل 100 غ من الليمون، وفيتامين ب العنصر الفعال في حماية الأوعية، كما تحوي خلاصة الليمون 95% من المواد العطرية وغيرها من العناصر المفيدة في الصناعة والتجميل· 

فوائد طبية 

بحسب ما تتوافر به من فيتامينات لكل منها فائدة طبية مختلفة في مقاومة الأمراض والوقاية منها· فإنه يحتوي على فيتامين ج الذي يعتبر منشطاً مقاوما للأنتنات ومكافحاً للجراثيم· وفيتامين أ الذي يمنح البشرة نضارة ويقوي خلاياها وينشطها· أما فيتامين ب فهو مضاد لالتهاب الأعصاب· وكذلك يحتوي على الكالسيوم المقوي للعظام والمضاد للهشاشة، أما حامض الليمون فهو مطهر معقم ومضاد للجراثيم ومنقٍّ للدم من السموم· بينما الفسفور منشط للذهن والباءة ومقو للعظام، في حين أن البوتاسيوم هام للتوازن البيولوجي والحديد المقوي للدم· وهناك السترين ومواد كربوهيدراتية وسكرية تعتبر مقوية لجدار الأوعية الدموية كما تعطي انتعاشا وحيوية· 
وتتفق معظم كتب الطب القديمة والحديثة على حد سواء، أن الليمون يفيد في علاج كل من: 
الأنفلونزا، الزكام، طرد البلغم، التهاب الحلق، التهاب اللوزتين، نزيف الأنف، طرد السموم، الصداع، طرد الديدان، الكبد، ترسبات الكلى· التهاب المفاصل، تصلب الشرايين· 

استخدامات طبية 

إذا كان عصير الليمون هو أحد ألذ العصائر وأشهاها، فإن غلاف الليمون الأصفر وقشرة الليمون الداخلية وبقايا اللب المعصور، كلها مجتمعة تفيد في استخدامات مهمة في حياة الإنسان اليومية، وتستخدم مثلاً: لإزالة رائحة الفم الكريهة، ومنع تشكّل فطريات الأصابع في القدمين، ولوقف تساقط الشعر ومعالجة فروة الرأس الدهنية، والكلف والنمش، وتشقق الأظافر وخشونة اليدين، ومسحهما به بعد تناول بعض الوجـــــــــبات السـمك ولإزالة البقع من البشرة، 
وهناك استخدامات أخرى منها: لإزالة الرائحة الكريهة عن الثلاجة، وتجنب عتة الملابس، وتلميع المصوغات والتحف القديمة، وإزالة الصدأ عن الثياب والقطع المعدنية (المكواة والصينية)· ولإزالة بقع الحبر، وتطهير أدوات المطبخ· 
قيمة غذائية و شهية 

يقول الدكتور بشير عيسى من جامعة القاهرة الليمون، يقاوم عنك ويدافع لأجلك فهو بمجمله فوائد عظيمة، في الشتاء قبل الصيف، ولا يخلو من قيم غذائية، فهو عامل مساعد على فتح الشهية للأكل، ويساعد على عمل الجهاز الهضمي بصورة جيدة، وكثير من الأطباء يوصون بتناوله لمعالجة عدم الشهية· ويعدّ أفضل شراب مهدئ للأعصاب والنفس المضطربة وأفضل واقٍ من الأمراض لأنه القاتل الشافي منها· كما يعتبر لدى كثير من الناس فاكهة طبيعية تؤكل بمفردها مع السكر أو الكريما، أو كحلوى الكيك أو حلويات منوعة، أو يوضع مع الشاي، ويضاف مع معظم المقبلات والوجبات، وكل مطابخ العالم تستخدمه كأحد مقومات أي وجبة سواء كانت لحم مواشي أو دواجن أو بحرية، بل هناك أطعمة لا يمكن تناولها دون حمض الليمون (تبولة و سلطة وفتوش) ويساهم مذاقه اللاذع ورائحته في كونه لذيذاً شهياً، بالإضافة إلى كونه بهياً للمائدة تُزين به الأطباق· 

لكل نافع مضار :

يجب الانتباه إلى أن الليمون كغيره من العصائر الحمضية، سريع التلف والتأكسد، ومن الخطأ الاحتفاظ بمثل هذه العصائر جاهزة في الثلاجات· كذلك يُفترض تناول الليمون وعصيره بحكمة ودون إسراف· 
ومع أنه مفيد للبشرة، لكن قد يتسبب في خدشها أو حرقها! فلا يجب استخدامه ثم الخروج تحت أشعة الشمس مباشرة، فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى ظهور بقع على البشرة، وأيضاً رغم كونه ينفع في علاج الشعر وفروة الرأس الدهنية، ينصح الخبراء باختيار شامبو لا يحتوي على الليمون المركز، كما أن كثرة شرب عصير الليمون يضر المصابين بقرحة المعدة، وكذلك نيرة الأسنان وطبقة المينا لأن حمض الستريك قادر على إزالة الصدأ· 
الأهم، يجب عدم تناول ملح الليمون كبديل لليمون! لأنه يحتوي على لب الليمون المطحون مضاف إليه مبيّض ومواد كيميائية تساهم في خدش جدار المعدة


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (29 مايو 2009)

وجدتُ أيضاً مقالاً قديماً بعض الشيء لكنه غريب ....


شجر ليمون يطرح ثمارا بحجم كرة القدم في قبرص ! 







قالت جريدة نيوتايمز البريطانية في اصدارها يوم الاثنين الماضي 27/03

ان شجر ليمون يطرح ثمارا بحجم كرة القدم في قرية قبرص/نيقوسيا

وتقول...

أذهلت أشجار الليمون في قرية بقبرص ملاكها عندما طرحت فجأة ثمارا ضخمة يصل حجمها تقريبا الى حجم 

كرة القدم . وبإحدى الشجرات مجموعات من الليمون يتراوح قطر الواحدة منها بين عشرة و02 سنتيمترا وهو 

ما جعل الزوار يتساءلون ان كان ثمة شيئ ما في المياه . لكن ملاك الأشجار يقولون ان الأمر كله عضوي. 

وتقول اندرولا تشارالامبوس التي تمتلك واحدة من هذه الأشجار في حديقتها الخلفية في بسيفداس التي 

تبعد نحو 30 كيلومترا جنوب شرقي العاصمة القبرصية نيقوسيا "تم تطعيم الشجرة ولم نستخدم اي شيء 

لم نستخدمه في الشجرات الأخرى" .

وقال سكان ان العديد من القرويين الاخرين لديهم ايضا اشجار بها ليمون ذو حجم مشابه يزن ما بين 1.5 و

2.5 كيلوجرام. وقالت تشارالامبوس "ان بها الكثير من العصير. ونستخدم القشر في صنع الفاكهة المكسوة 

بالسكر" .


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (29 مايو 2009)

م/السيد الشيخ قال:


> *حوارٌ بين زوجين ليلة زفافهما*​​الزوج : يااااه أخيرا الحلم بيتحقق ..
> الزوجة : عاوزني أبعد عنك .... ؟؟
> الزوج : لاااا.. متقوليش الكلام ده مره ثانيه.
> الزوجة : إنت ... تحبني ؟؟
> ...



كله بيقول كده مش عارف ليه المشارع بتتغير بعد الجواز
ربنا يستر:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## حسان2 (29 مايو 2009)

*Take the time*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 مايو 2009)

Ayman قال:


> الأولى هدية للمهندس محيي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dear Ayman/ 
 your present is accepted noting that my family is zamalik , so these arabic words should be translated to - _Beep beep zamalik_ -:7: loooooooooooooool​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 مايو 2009)

وبعدين يااخ ايمن عاوزين نتخلي عن انتمائتنا الشخصيه للاهلي :70:او للزمالك او الاسماعيلي :70: او ......... الخ :70: - ونشجع منتخب مصر- يعني حسن شحاته - يعني الزمالك ههههههههههههههههههههه:56::7::67:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 مايو 2009)

*انفلونزا جديده تظهر في الاسواق*

:7:إنفلونزا جديده تظهر في الاسواق:7:


نظراً لظهور العديد من انواع مرض الانفلوزا في الفتره الاخيره ومنها الانفلونزا الصيني وانفلونزا الطيور وانفلونزا الخنازير فقد ظهر انفلونزا علي اساس وظيفي وهي انفلونزا المهندسين


وقد ظهر هذا المرض بداية في منطقة الخليج العربي ولا يصيب الا المهندسين وتحديدأ العاملين في قطاع الانشاءات



وتتمثل اعراض هذا المرض في الآتي



• إنخفاض حاد في الرواتب
• فقدان الحوافز و البونص
• هبوط عام في النشاط الهندسي مما يجعله لا يفرق بين العمود والكمره 
• خمول في مستوى العمل يؤدي الي لامبالاه في الاداء 
• فقدان اعصاب متواصل
واسباب انتشار هذا الفيروس هو فيروس يدعى ازمة مالية عالميه اصاب الموارد التمويليه لاغلب المشروعات الانشائيه علي مستوي دول العالم بصفه عامه ودول الخليج بصفه خاصه ​ 
طريقة العدوى و الإصابة​


يهاجم هذا الفيروس شركات الإعمار التي بدورها تنقل المرض لشركات المقاولات و الشركات الإستشارية عن طريق


عدم صرف المستحقات الماليه و بالتالي ينتقل الفايروس ليجد مرتعا له في جسم المهندس



أعراض تفشي المرض


* توقف الاعمال جزئياً ومرحلياً بصورة متصاعده الي ان يتوقف العمل بالمشروع تماماً


*عدم موافقة البنوك علي منح المهندسين خصوصاً العاملين في مجال الانشاءات اي قروض من اي نوع كانت


*العصبيه في تعامل المهندسين مع بعضهم البعض علي اختلاف اوضاعهم الوظيفيه


*تاخير صرف الرواتب للعاملين بقطاع الانشاءت لفتره قد تصل الي 4 شهور​



*رغبة المهندس المتواصلة في تناول شراب ريد بول لانه يعطي المهندس احساس بالقوة تساعده على تحمل الضغوط الناتجه من ندرة العمل وسؤ المعامله



*انتشار الشائعات بين المهندسين بصفه يوميه تؤدي الي الهلوسه بكلمات غير مفهومة مثل قوائم تفنييش او تخفيض رواتب او اجازات مفتوحة .....الخ



مراحل المرض النهائية:
خمود الفيروس بجسم المهندس أي عودته لبلده إيد ورا وإيد قدام 
الوقاية​



للأسف لا توجد طريقة للوقاية من المرض حتي الآن 
العلاج​


أيضا للأسف إلى هذه اللحظة لم يتم العثور او إكتشاف دواء لهذا المرض 

نسأل الله الصحة و العافية:56::7:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


>


 
مشاركه جميله يا باشمهندس حسان - بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 مايو 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> ********************
> 
> مع كل الاعتذار للأخت نور الجزائرية , ولكن شروط الموضوع تمنع وضع أية مشاركة فيها إساءة لشعب معين سواء كان صعيدي أو حمصي أو غيره (مع العلم أني استمتعت بالنكت وأنا حمصي)
> 
> المشرف


 
حلاوتك يا حاج انس - قصدي يا دكتور انس - جعلك الله ذخراً لنا وحامياً لحمي الصعايده والحماصنه - حكم احنا اتحملنا كتير اوي لكن خلاص بقي بقالنا مشرف بدرجة دكتور في المنتدي - يعني ده تحذير شديد اللهجه للجميع احذروا فالحماصنه والصعايده قادمووووووووووووووووون :7::56:


----------



## نور الجزائرية (29 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> تحياتي أخت نور, في سوريا بيقولو "الحماصنة وليس الحمصيين





حسان2 قال:


> والمقصود ان يعرفو ان المزحة معهم هههههههههههههههههه




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اولا أهلا أخي حسان من فترة لم نلتقي في موضوع على هذا الملتقى نتمنى ان تكون بخير .
و على رأيك اصبحنا نخلط في اللغة العربية :86: و فعلا ان نسمي أشخاص نسبة الى مدينتهم او الى جنسيتهم الامر ليس سواء :28:
ممكن نسبتها الى اللهجة المحلية عندنا فمثلا إذا كان الاشخاص من مدينة تلمسان التي اسكنها نقول التلمسانيين بوضع السكون على التاء فعلى هذا الوزن اخترعت كلمة الحمصيين ...نعتذر لكل الحماصنة و على راسهم الاخ انس .....لكنني سعيدة لان الموضوع قبل ان يحذف هناك من قرأه .... :7: :7: :7: :77: :77: :75: :75:.
لكن لا يفوتني أن أدرج مشاركة حول موضوع اللغة العربية و تمكن العرب منها ...

قصة لعالم من العلماء لغة العرب 


كان سيد علماء اللغة وكان يجلس في مجلس هارون الرشيد مع باقي العلماء... فكان إذا اختلف العلماء إلتفت إليه هارون أمير المؤمنين قائلا 


قول يا أصمعي فيكون قوله الفصل 


وصل الأصمعي من مرتبة اللغة من الشيء العظيم وكان يُدرّس الناس لغة العرب .. وفي يوم بينما هو يدرّسهم كان يستشهد بالأشعار و الأحاديث والآيات فمن ضمن استشهاداته قال : 


(( السارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما جزاءَ بما كسبا نكلا من الله والله غفورا رحيم)) 


فواحد من الجلوس (أعرابي) قال يا أصمعي كلام من هذا ؟ 


فقال: كلام الله 


قال الأعرابي حشا لله إن يقول هذا الكلام 


فتعجب الأصمعي و تعجب الناس .. قال يا رجل انظر ما تقول هذا كلام الله 


قال الأعرابي حشا لله أن يقول هذا الكلام .. لا يمكن أن يقول الله هذا الكلام 


قال الأصمعي : يا رجل أتحفظ القرآن 


قال :لا 


قال : أقول لك هذه آية في سورة المائدة 


قال :يستحيل لا يمكن أن يكون هذا كلام الله 


....كاد الناس ان يضربوه كيف يكفر بآيات الله.... 


قال الأصمعي اصبروا .. هاتوا بالمصحف أقيموا عليه الحجة .. فجاؤوا بالمصحف .. ففتحوا وقال إقرؤوا 


فقرؤوها … 


(( السّارقُ والسّارقةُ فاقطعوا أيديهُما جزاءَ بما كسبَا نَكَلا من الله واللهُ عزيزٌ حكيمٌ ) ) ..الاية 38 من سورة المائدة 


إذا بالأصمعي فعلا أخطا في نهاية الآية ... فآخرها عزيز حكيم و لم يكن آخرها غفور رحيم 


فتعجب الأصمعي وتعجب الناس قالوا يا رجل كيف عرفت ذالك وأنت لا تحفظ الآية 


قال للأصمعي تقول : 


اقطعوا أيديهما جزاء بما كسب نكلا ... هذا موقف عزه وحكمه .. ليس بموقف مغفرة و رحمه .. فكيف تقول غفور رحيم 


قال الأصمعي : والله إنا لا نعرف لغة العرب ​

و انا اقول... و الله إنا لا نعرف لغة العرب نحن يا عرب ....مهداة الى كل الحماصنة :84: :84: :84: :84: :84: :84: :84:


----------



## Abo Fares (29 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> السلام عليكم .. أعجبني هذا الموضوع عن الليمون
> رائحة اليمون جميلة ومنعشة وميزة في الكثير من بيوت بلاد الشام
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم.. 

مشكورة أختي الكريمة على المشاركة الجميلة، بارك الله بك..

حقيقةً ذكرتني مقدمتك هذه ببيت شعر لنزار قباني، وهذه القصيدة كاملة:

http://www.almashhed.com/vb/showpost.php?p=88767&postcount=1

لك وللجميع تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## eng abdallah (29 مايو 2009)

كيف تأكل بقرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (29 مايو 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> اولا أهلا أخي حسان من فترة لم نلتقي في موضوع على هذا الملتقى نتمنى ان تكون بخير .
> و على رأيك اصبحنا نخلط في اللغة العربية :86: و فعلا ان نسمي أشخاص نسبة الى مدينتهم او الى جنسيتهم الامر ليس سواء :28:
> ممكن نسبتها الى اللهجة المحلية عندنا فمثلا إذا كان الاشخاص من مدينة تلمسان التي اسكنها نقول التلمسانيين بوضع السكون على التاء فعلى هذا الوزن اخترعت كلمة الحمصيين ...نعتذر لكل الحماصنة و على راسهم الاخ انس .....لكنني سعيدة لان الموضوع قبل ان يحذف هناك من قرأه .... :7: :7: :7: :77: :77: :75: :75:.
> ...


 

أنا أيضاً سأعتبر نفسي معنية بالإهداء على اعتبار أنني حمصية ....

فشكراً لكِ ، مع أنني وصلت متأخرة بعد حذف تعديل المشاركة ، بس بسيطة أن تصل متأخراً خير من ألا تصل أبداً .

على فكرة ...
في اللهجة الحمصية 

كلمة الحماصنة تلفظ حماصني ، على اعتبار أننا في حِمْص ( بكسر الحاء وسكون الميم ) نستبدل في لهجتنا معظم التاءات المربوطة بياء .....

إذا قدمتِ يوماً ما زائرة لبلدنا الحبيبة سوريا ، فاهلاً بكِ في حمص 

تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (29 مايو 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاءً بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

أحببت فقط أن أصحح الاية الكريمة

بارك الله فيكِ


----------



## مسلم (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


للوضوء متعه فهل تعرفونها؟!!

سألني صاحبي وهو يحاورني : كيــف تتوضأ؟
قلت ببرود 
: كما يتوضأ الناس ..!!
فأخذته موجة من الضحك حتى اغرورقت عيناه بالدموع
ثم 
قال مبتسماً :
وكيف يتوضأ الناس ..؟! 
ابتسمت ابتسامة باهتة وقلت : كما تتوضأ 
أنت …!
قال في نبرة جادة : أما هذه فلا ..
لأني أحسب أن وضوئي 
على شاكلة 
أخرى غير شاكلة ( أكثر ) الناس .. 
!!
فعاد إلى ضحكه ،
ولم أشاركه هذه المرة حتى الابتسام ..
ثم سكت وقال : يبدو 
أنك ذهبت بعيداً بعيدا ..
إنا أعني ، أنني أتوضأ وأنا في حالة روحية شفافة 
(علمني إياها شيخي)
فأجد للوضوء متعة ، ومع المتعة
حلاوة ، وفي الحلاوة جمال 
، وخلال الجمال سمو ورفعة
ومعانٍ كثيرة لا أستطيع التعبير عنها ..!!
وارتسمت 
علامات استفهام كثيرة على وجهي ,
فلم يمهلني 
حتى أسأل وواصل :
أسوق بين 
يديك حديثاً شريفاً فتأمل كلمات النبوة الراقية 
السامية جيداً :
قال أبو 
هريرة رضى الله عنه :


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
"إذا توضأ العبد المسلم 
أو المؤمن فغسل وجهه خرج من 
وجهه كل خطيئة نظر إليها بعينيه مع الماء، أو مع 
آخر قطرالماء ،
فإذا غسل يديه خرجت من يديه كل خطيئة كان 
بطشتها يداه 
معالماء أو مع آخر قطر الماء ، 
فإذا غسل رجليه ، خرجت كل خطيئة مشتها رجلاه مع 
الماء، 
أو مع آخر قطر الماء ، حتى يخرج نقيا من الذنوب " 
وفي حديث آخر : 
" فإن هو 
قام وصلى وحمد الله وأثنى عليه ، 
وفرّغ قلبه لله تعالى :
انصرف من خطيئته كيوم 
ولدته أمه " 
وسكت صاحبي لحظات 
وأخذ يسحب نفسا من الهواء العليل 
منتشيا ًبما كان يذكره من كلمات النبوة .. 
ثم حدق في وجهي وقال : 
لو أنك تأملت هذا الحديث جيداً ،
فإنك ستجد للوضوء 
حلاوة
ومتعة وأنت تستشعر أن هذا الماء الذي تغسل به أعضاءك ،
ليس سوى نور 
تغسل به قلبك في الحقيقة !! 
قلت : ياااااه !! 
كيف فاتني هذا المعنى ..!؟والله 
أنني أتوضأ 
منذ سنوات طويلة غير أني لم أستشعر هذا المعنى .. 
إنما هي أعضاء 
أغسلها بالماء ثم أنصرف ،
ولم أخرج من لحظات 
الوضوء بشيء من هذه المعاني 
الراقية …! 
- قال صاحبي وقد تهلل وجهه بالنور ..:
وعلى هذا حين تجمع قلبك 
وأنت في لحظات الوضوء ، 
تجد
أنك تشحن هذا القلب بمعانٍ سماوية كثيرة ،
تصقل 
بها قلبك عجيباً ، وكل ذلك ليس سوى تهيئة للصلاة ..!!
المهم أن عليك أن تجمع 
قلبك أثناء عملية الوضوء وأنت
تغسل أعضاءك .. 
- قلت : هذا إذن مدعاة لي 
للوضوء مع كل صلاة ..
أجدد الوضوء حتى لو كنت على وضوء ..نور على نور .. 
ومعانٍ تتولد من معانٍٍ ..!!
قال وهو يبتسم : 
بل هذا مدعاة لك أن تتوضأ كلما 
خرجت 
من بيتك لتواجه الحياة وأحداثها بقلب مملوء بهذه المعاني السماوية !!- 
- قلت وأنا أشعر أن قلبي أصبح يرف ويشف ويسمو:
أتعرف يا صاحبي .. أنك بهذه 
الكلمات قد رسمت لي طريقا
جديداً في الحياة ، 
ما كان يخطر لي على بال ، 
وفتحت 
أمام
عيني آفاقاً رائعة كانت محجوبة أمام بصري .. 
فجزاك الله عني خير الجزاء 
.
- منذ ذلك اليوم .. 
كلما هممت أن أتوضأ، سرعان ما 
أستحضر كلمات صاحبي ، 
فأجدني في حالة روحية رائعة
وأنا أغسل أعضائي بالنور لا بالماء ..!!
يا لله 
كم من سنوات ضاعت من حياتي ، وأنا بعيد عن 
هذه المعاني السماوية الخالصة .. يا 
حسرة على العباد ...
- لو وجد الناس دفقة من هذه المعاني السماوية تنصب
في 
قلوبهم ،
لوجدوا أنسا ومتعة وجمالا ًوصقلا ًواضحا 
لقلوبهم أثناء عملية غسل 
أعضائهم بهذا النور الخالص . 



وفي الختام اسال الله ان تعم الفائده للجميع 


منقول من بريدي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (31 مايو 2009)

بايل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> للوضوء متعه فهل تعرفونها؟!!
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك يا اخ بايل - مشاركه جميله - نفعنا الله بها واياك


----------



## هادي المهندس (31 مايو 2009)

*اللهم صلي على محمد واله وصحبه وسلم.............*

السلام عليكم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

قال المسيح عيسى إبن مريم في القرآن الكريم بأنه مبشرا برسول ياتي من بعده إسمه أحمد 
حقيقة أن الأمر غريب فعلا : 
إسم نبينا أحمد و محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام 
إلى هنا الأمر عادي لكن ما إكتشفه العلماء حقا مثير للعجب لتعلم بأن وعد الله حق 
أنظر من خلال الصورة إلى إسم أحمد ستجد حقا أن الأمر غريب فعلا ، إن كل حركات الصلاة تشكل عبارة أحمد ومن ثم لاحظ فإنها مرتبة بداية من الوقوف إلى الركوع فالسجود فجلوس الإستراحة أو التشهد ،، ولاحظ مثلا بأنه يستحيل أن تجد مثل هذا التناسق العجيب حقا في الأديان الأخرى ، فأين أنتم يا من تكذبون بوجود نبينا الخاتم حقا إنه فخر لنا أن نكون نسبا لهذا الدين ...




عجبني فكره هذا الموضوع واحببت ان تشاهدوه وتصلوا على نبينـــــــــــــــــا محمد صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه وسلم ................. الصوره بالمرفقات




مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (31 مايو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


 
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي نبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم - جزاك الله خيراً يا اخ هادي علي تلك المشاركه الجميله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (31 مايو 2009)

:16:اهداء الي الاخ ايمن :16:

الكابتن مانويل جوزيه كان يدير مبارة الاهلي وسانتوس الانجولي لمصلحة الفريق الانجولي - اصله متعود علي الحفاوة التي وجدها في انجولا اثناء المباراه بسبب تعيينه مديراً فنياً للمنتخب الانجولي - 

يعني باختصار لاعبي النادي الاهلي كانوا يلعبون ضد سانتوس ومعه اثنين مدربين وهم بدون مدير فني يا ولداه :16:

بقي ياراجل _نادي القـــــــــــــرن_ يكون كسبان 3 صفر علي ارضه وينهزم بنفس النتيجه في الاياب ويخرج بضربات الجزاء - اومال لو كان فريق اليوم ولا الشهر ولا السنه كان اتعمل فيه ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟- سبحانك يارب - ارزاق :7:

وسلملي علي البطيخ اهو برضه احمر :7:


----------



## هادي المهندس (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

*

من التقاليد في الجامعات الاجنبيه

أن خريجيها يعودون اليها بين الحين والآخر

في لقاءات لم شمل ويتعرفون على أحوال بعضهم البعض

من نجح وظيفيا ومن تزوج ومن أنجب.... الخ

وفي إحدى تلك الجامعات

التقى بعض خريجيها في منزل أستاذهم العجوز

بعد سنوات طويلة من مغادرة مقاعد الدراسة

وبعد أن حققوا نجاحات كبيرة في حياتهم العملية

ونالوا أرفع المناصب وحققوا الاستقرار المادي والاجتماعي

وبعد عبارات التحية والمجاملة

طفق كل منهم يتأفف من ضغوط العمل

والحياة التي تسبب لهم الكثير من التوتر



"^"^"^"^"^"^ "^"



وغاب الأستاذ عنهم قليلا

ثم عاد يحمل أبريقا كبيرا من القهوة، ومعه أكواب من كل شكل ولون



أكواب صينية فاخرة

أكواب ميلامين

أكواب زجاج عادي

أكواب بلاستيك

وأكواب كريستال



فبعض الأكواب كانت في منتهى الجمال

تصميماً ولوناً وبالتالي كانت باهظة الثمن

بينما كانت هناك أكواب من النوع الذي تجده في أفقر البيوت



"^"^"^"^"^"^ "^"

: قال الأستاذ لطلابه

تفضلوا ، و ليصب كل واحد منكم لنفسه القهوة

وعندما بات كل واحد من الخريجين ممسكا بكوب تكلم الأستاذ مجددا

هل لاحظتم ان الأكواب الجميلة فقط هي التي وقع عليها اختياركم

وأنكم تجنبتم الأكواب العادية ؟؟؟

ومن الطبيعي ان يتطلع الواحد منكم الى ما هو أفضل

وهذا بالضبط ما يسبب لكم القلق والتوتر

ما كنتم بحاجة اليه فعلا هو القهوة وليس الكوب

ولكنكم تهافتم على الأكواب الجميلة الثمينة

و بعد ذلك لاحظت أن كل واحد منكم كان

مراقباً للأكواب التي في أيدي الآخرين

"^"^"^"^"^"^ "^"

فلو كانت الحياة هي القهوة

فإن الوظيفة والمال والمكانة الاجتماعية هي الأكواب

وهي بالتالي مجرد أدوات ومواعين تحوي الحياة

ونوعية الحياة (القهوة) تبقى نفسها لا تتغير

و عندما نركز فقط على الكوب فإننا نضيع فرصة الاستمتاع بالقهوة

وبالتالي أنصحكم بعدم الاهتمام بالأكواب والفناجين

وبدل ذلك أنصحكم بالاستمتاع بالقهوة



"^"^"^"^"^"^ "^"

في الحقيقة هذه آفة يعاني منها الكثيرون

فهناك نوع من الناس لا يحمد الله على ما هو فيه

مهما بلغ من نجاح

لأنه يراقب دائما ما عند الآخرين

يتزوج بامرأة جميلة وذات خلق

ولكنه يظل معتقدا ان غيره تزوج بنساء أفضل من زوجته

يجلس مع مجموعة في المطعم ويطلب لنفسه نوعا

معينا من الطعام

وبدلا من الاستمتاع بما طلبه فإنه يظل مراقباً لأطباق

الآخرين ويقول : ليتني طلبت ما طلبوه


دمتم برعاية الله وتوفيقه*​



مع تحياتي


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (1 يونيو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركه وانا اعتبرتها من باب وذكر فان الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين 
اما عن الصوره فانا لا اثق فى مثل هذه الاشياء حيث لا دليل قطعى مجرد تخيل وديننا لا يحتاج لمثل هذه الاشياء لتثبت صحته وفى النهايه جزاك الله خيرا وارجو الا اكون سئ الخلق معك


----------



## eng abdallah (1 يونيو 2009)

*آخر وصية للعلامة المحدث

العلامة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني 


أوصي زوجتي و أولادي و أصدقائي وكل محب لي إذا بلغه وفاتي أن يدعو لي بالمغفرة و الرحمة -أولاً- وألا يبكون علي نياحة أو بصوت مرتفع. 

وثانياً: أن يعجلوا بدفني، و لا يخبروا من أقاربي و إخواني إلا بقدر ما يحصل بهم واجب تجهيزي، وأن يتولى غسلي (عزت خضر أبو عبد الله) جاري و صديقي المخلص، ومن يختاره -هو- لإعانته على ذلك. 

وثالثاً: أختار الدفن في أقرب مكان، لكي لا يضطر من يحمل جنازتي إلى وضعها في السيارة، و بالتالي يركب المشيعون سياراتهم، وأن يكون القبر في مقبره قديمة يغلب على الظن أنها سوف لا تنبش... 

و على من كان في البلد الذي أموت فيه ألا يخبروا من كان خارجها من أولادي - فضلاً عن غيرهم- إلا بعد تشييعي، حتى لا تتغلب العواطف، و تعمل عملها، فيكون ذلك سبباً لتأخير جنازتي. 

سائلاً المولى أن ألقاه و قد غفر لي ذنوبي ما قدمت و ما أخرت.. 

وأوصي بمكتبتي -كلها- سواء ما كان منها مطبوعاً، أو تصويراً، أو مخطوطاً -بخطي أو بخط غيري- لمكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة، لأن لي فيها ذكريات حسنة في الدعوة للكتاب و السنة، و على منهج السلف الصالح -يوم كنت مدرساً فيها-. 

راجياً من الله تعالى أن ينفع بها روادها، كما نفع بصاحبها -يومئذ- طلابها، وأن ينفعني بهم و بإخلاصهم و دعواتهم. 

(رب أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت علي و على والدي و أن أعمل صالحاً ترضاه و أصلح لي في ذريتي إني تبت إليك و إني من المسلمين). 

27 جمادى الأول 1410 هـ

وفاته

توفي العلامة الألباني قبيل يوم السبت في الثاني و العشرين من جمادى الآخرة 1420ه، الموافق الثاني من أكتوبر 1999م، و دفن بعد صلاة العشاء. 

و قد عجل بدفن الشيخ لأمرين أثنين: 

الأول: تنفيذ وصيته كما أمر. 

الثاني: الأيام التي مر بها موت الشيخ رحمه الله و التي تلت هذه الأيام كانت شديدة الحرارة، فخشي أنه لو تأخر بدفنه أن يقع بعض الأضرار أو المفاسد على الناس الذين يأتون لتشييع جنازته رحمه الله فلذلك أوثر أن يكون دفنه سريعاً. 

بالرغم من عدم إعلام أحد عن وفاة الشيخ إلا المقربين منهم حتى يعينوا على تجهيزه ودفنه، بالإضافه إلى قصر الفترة ما بين وفاة الشيخ ودفنه، إلا أن الآف المصلين قد حضروا صلاة جنازته حيث تداعى الناس بأن يعلم كل منهم أخاه.​*


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (1 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> :16:اهداء الي الاخ ايمن :16:
> 
> الكابتن مانويل جوزيه كان يدير مبارة الاهلي وسانتوس الانجولي لمصلحة الفريق الانجولي - اصله متعود علي الحفاوة التي وجدها في انجولا اثناء المباراه بسبب تعيينه مديراً فنياً للمنتخب الانجولي -
> 
> ...


المره دى عندك حق يا هندسه بس بصراحه كده احسن عشان يتفرغوا ويبقى فيه فتره اعداد والتاريخ يعود من جديد ونكسب الزمالك 8-1 اسف فيه تقدم للاهلى وتأخر للزمالك ودى عوامل اتساع الفرق اكتر


----------



## anass81 (1 يونيو 2009)

*من أروع ما قرأت 

أماهُ*
*قد جاءَ الشتاءُ **يلفُني*
*بسحائب الأشواقِ والأحزانِ* 

*فأنا الغريبُ عن الديار تبعثرت*
*أحلامنا في غمرة **النسيانِ*​ 
*وغدت هناك مع الرحيل حياتنا*
*قد أقفرت بمرارة **الحرمانِ*​ 
*إني سئمتُ من الحياةِ وزيفها*
*فحطامها وسرابها **أعماني*​ 
*أفلا تتوق الى الوصال قلوبنا؟*
*هل **نلتقي؟*
*فبعادكِ أضناني*​ 
*وحنينُ قلبيَ لم يزل ملء الحشا*
*لنسيمكِ*
*وعبيركِ **الفتانِ*​ 
*يا أمُ قد عافت جفوني نومَها*
*من شوقها لعناق **من رباني*​ 
*ودعاؤكِ في كل حينٍ ربنا*
*أسكن بُنيَّ بجنةِ **الرضوانِ*​ 
*وحنانكِ أماهُ قد فاق المنى*
*مَن مثلُها كي **يأتني بحنان؟ِ*​ 
*وحديثنا عند المساء أتوقهُ*
*كقصيدةِ الحسونِ **في بُستانِ*​ 
*وضياء ثغرك حين يشرق باسما *
*كتفتُّحِ الأزهارِ في نيسانِ*​ 
*ودموعكِ عند الفراقِ رسمتُها*
*كشقائقِ النعمانِ **والريحانِ*​ 
*أماهُ إن طال الفراقُ وباعدتْ*
*بيني وبينك غربتي **وزماني*​ 
*فالصفحَ أرجو فاغفري لي ذلتي* *لحماقتي*
*ولكثرة **العصيانِ*​ 
*فلعلَّ عِتْقي عندَ ربِّي دعوةٌ*
*من قلبكِ السمحِ المُحبِّ الحاني

(أعاد الله جميع المغتربين لأهلهم ورزقنا بر والدينا)
*​


----------



## eng abdallah (1 يونيو 2009)

(أعاد الله جميع المغتربين لأهلهم ورزقنا بر والدينا)

رائع مهندس أنس


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 يونيو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
كلام جميل جداً ورائع نسال الله ان ينفعنا به................ مشكور يا اخ هادي وجزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 يونيو 2009)

كيف حالك مع الله قال:


> المره دى عندك حق يا هندسه بس بصراحه كده احسن عشان يتفرغوا ويبقى فيه فتره اعداد والتاريخ يعود من جديد ونكسب الزمالك 8-1 اسف فيه تقدم للاهلى وتأخر للزمالك ودى عوامل اتساع الفرق اكتر


 
وماله لما تكسبوا 8 او 12 حتي مش عيب دي رياضه وفيها فائز ومهزوم - وعلي فكره الزمالك كسب الاهلي قبل كده 6 صفر وارجع للتاريخ علشان تتاكد ده كله مافيهوش اي مشكله 

لكن المشكله ان الاخ جوزيه بهدل الاهلي قبل ما يمشي وعداءه للمنتخب واضح جداً لدرجة ان الصفعه التي اعطاها له عصام الحضري جعلته يفقد توازنه وادارة الاهلي الحكيمه ونفوذها الاعلامي :7: تعلن عدائها لمدرب المنتخب لمجرد انه اختار اللاعب ضمن المنتخب المصري !!!!!!!!- مش عارف يعني هو اي لاعب يعمل مشكله مع ناديه المفروض نسحب منه الجنسيه وندفنه بالحيا - وبعدين ما الاهلي خلق مشاكل بين لعيبه كتير وانديتهم وخصوصاً الاسماعيلي والآخر يقوللك ان الانديه بتكره الاهلي :70:


 وانا متهيألي ان مبارة سانتوس بالنسبة لهذا المدرب وفريقه تعادل الحذاء الذي القي علي جورج بوش في نهاية فترة حكمه - :5::3:

وسلملي علي البطيخ اهو برضه احمر :7:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 يونيو 2009)

*الله المستعان*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> وماله لما تكسبوا 8 او 12 حتي مش عيب دي رياضه وفيها فائز ومهزوم - وعلي فكره الزمالك كسب الاهلي قبل كده 6 صفر وارجع للتاريخ علشان تتاكد ده كله مافيهوش اي مشكله
> 
> لكن المشكله ان الاخ جوزيه بهدل الاهلي قبل ما يمشي وعداءه للمنتخب واضح جداً لدرجة ان الصفعه التي اعطاها له عصام الحضري جعلته يفقد توازنه وادارة الاهلي الحكيمه ونفوذها الاعلامي :7: تعلن عدائها لمدرب المنتخب لمجرد انه اختار اللاعب ضمن المنتخب المصري !!!!!!!!- مش عارف يعني هو اي لاعب يعمل مشكله مع ناديه المفروض نسحب منه الجنسيه وندفنه بالحيا - وبعدين ما الاهلي خلق مشاكل بين لعيبه كتير وانديتهم وخصوصاً الاسماعيلي والآخر يقوللك ان الانديه بتكره الاهلي :70:
> 
> ...



دي العملية بقت عداء للأهلي وخلاص
مش عملية أهلي وزمالك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 يونيو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> دي العملية بقت عداء للأهلي وخلاص
> مش عملية أهلي وزمالك


 
طبعاً ليس عداءاً للاهلي ولكنه عداء لاي فساد واي نادي يعتبر نفسه فوق القانون - حتي شعار النادي الاهلي هو ( الاهلي فوق الجميع ) :7:- ولم يستثني احد من هؤلاء الجميع لامنتخب ولا اتحاد كورة ولا اي صاحب حق آخر 

تخيل كده يا اخ ابراهيم لو انت بتشتغل في مشروع يعمل فيه مقاول واستشاري ومالك ويكون شعار المقاول هو ( المقاول فوق الجميع )- يعني اي قرار ضد مصلحة المقاول بالحق او بالباطل تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد دفاعاً عن مصلحة المقاول ( وللاسف من ممثل المالك وممثل الاستشاري ) لكن اي قرار في مصلحة المقاول تجد الترحيب من الكل - 

اعتقد اي مهندس استشاري او ممثل مالك محترم لايقبل ان يشارك في تلك المهزله - ولا انت رايك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والاهلي في حد ذاته نادي كبير ونادي بطولات لا ينكر ذلك احد ولكن التحيز الواضح والاصرار علي انه يبقي فوق الجميع بالباطل احياناً هو ده الشئ الغير مقبول........ لانها في الاول والآخر رياضه 

وسلملي علي البطيخ اهو برضه احمر :7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 يونيو 2009)

*اهداء الي الاخ ايمن والاخ ابراهيم اسامه بصفتهما الرياضيه الاهلاويه*

:16:لاعب من لاعبي النادي الاهلي الحاليين يصرح بانه يكره الاهلي :16:


http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=213325&IssueID=1424

طبعاً اللاعب ده مش هاينفع يلعب تاني ولا حتي طاوله :7:


وسلملي علي البطيخ اهو برضه احمر :7:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> طبعاً ليس عداءاً للاهلي ولكنه عداء لاي فساد واي نادي يعتبر نفسه فوق القانون - حتي شعار النادي الاهلي هو ( الاهلي فوق الجميع ) :7:- ولم يستثني احد من هؤلاء الجميع لامنتخب ولا اتحاد كورة ولا اي صاحب حق آخر
> 
> تخيل كده يا اخ ابراهيم لو انت بتشتغل في مشروع يعمل فيه مقاول واستشاري ومالك ويكون شعار المقاول هو ( المقاول فوق الجميع )- يعني اي قرار ضد مصلحة المقاول بالحق او بالباطل تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد دفاعاً عن مصلحة المقاول ( وللاسف من ممثل المالك وممثل الاستشاري ) لكن اي قرار في مصلحة المقاول تجد الترحيب من الكل -
> 
> ...



على الرغم من اني مش فاهم حاجة من الكلام ده
لأني بصراحة مش متابع قوي
ولكن على اي حال
سلم لي على المهلبيه ماهي برضه بيضه
وعلى فكرة
مش أي بطيخ أحمر​​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (4 يونيو 2009)

*قواعد السعادة السبع*

1- لا تكره أحد مهما أخطأ في حقك.
2- لاتقلق أبدا.
3- عش في بساطة مهما على شأنك.
4- توقع خيرا معما كثر البلاء.
5- أعطي كثير ولو حرمت.
6- ابتسم ولو القلب يقطر دما.
7- لاتقطع دعائم لأخيك بظهر الغيب.​


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (4 يونيو 2009)

اين مشاركاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Abo Fares (4 يونيو 2009)

eng.moh.84 قال:


> اين مشاركاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم eng.moh.84 ، الله يعطيك العافية  

أخي الكريم، مشركاتك تم حذفها كون الصور فيها لم تظهر، أي أن المشاركات غير فعالة.. 

سبب عدم ظهور الصور هو نسخ رابط الصورة من الإيـميل ووضعه هنا.. ولكن حقيقةً هذه الطريقة لا تنفع مع الصور في الإيـميلات كون الصور في الإيـميلات غير مرفوعة على النت، وإنما هي ملفات ملحقة بالإيـميل... 

يمكنك رفع الصور على النت، ووضع المشاركات من جديد، ونحن بانتظار مشاهدتها  

لك وللجميع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## eng abdallah (5 يونيو 2009)

ابكِ عَلَى خَطِيئَتِكَ
إخواني: لو تَفكَّرت النُّفُوسُ فِيمَا بَينَ يَدَيهَا، وَتَذَكَّرَت حِسَابهَا فيما لها وعليها، لبعث حزنها بريد دمها إليها؛ أما يحق البُكاء لمن طالَ عِصيانهُ: نهاره في المعاصي، وقد طال خُسرانه، وليله في الخطايا؛ فقد خفَّ ميزانه، وبين يديه الموت الشديد فيه من العذاب ألوانه0 وروى ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: (استقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الحجر فاستلمه، ثم وضع شفتيه عليه يبكي طويلاً، فالتفت، فإذا هو بعمر يبكي، فقال: يا عمر ههنا تُسكبُ العبراتُ)0 وقال أبو عمران الجوني: بلغني أن جبريل عليه السلام جاء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يبكي، فقال: يا رسول الله ما يُبكِيكَ: قال: أو ما تَبكى أنت؟ فقال: يا محمد، ما جفت لي عينٌ منذ خلق الله جهنم مخافة أن أعصيه فيلقيني فيها0 وقال يزيد الرقاشي: إن لله ملائكة حول العرش تجرى أعينهم مثل الأنهار إلى يوم القيامة: يميدون كأنما تنفضهم الريح من خشية الله، فيقول لهم الرب عز وجل: يا ملائكتي، ما الذي يخيفكم وأنتم عبيدي: فيقولون: يا ربَّنا لو أن أهل الأرض اطلعوا من عزتك وعظمتك على ما اطلعنا: ما ساغوا طعاماً ولا شراباً، ولا انبسطوا في شربهم، ولخرجوا في الصحارى يخورون كما تخور البقر وقال الحسن: بكى آدم عليه السلام حين أُهبط من الجنَّة مائة عام حتى جرت أودية سرنديب من دموعه، فأنبت الله بذلك الوادي من دموم آدم الدارصيني والفلفل، وجعل من طير ذلك الوادي الطواويس0 ثم إن جبريل عليه السلام أتاه وقال: يا آدم ارفع رأسك فقد غُفِرَ لك، فرفع رأسه، ثم أتى التبي فطاف به أُسبوعاً، فما أتمه حتى خاض في دموعه0 وقال ابن أسباط: لو عدل بكاء أهل الأرض ببكائه عليه السلام كان بكاء آدم أكثر:
بكيتُ على الذنوب لِعِظَم جُرمِي ... وَحَقَّ لِمَن عَصَى مُرُّ البُكَاءِ
فَلَو أَنَّ البُكَاءَ يَرُدُّ هَمِّي ... لأَسعَدت الدُّمُوع مَعَ الدِّمَاءِ
قال وهيب بن الورد: لمَّا عاتب الله نوحاً أنزل عليه (إِني أَعِظُكَ أَن تَكُونَ مِنَ الجَاهِلِينَ)، فبكى ثلاثمائة عام حتى صار تحت أعينه أمثال الجداول من البكاء0 قال يزيد الرقاشي: إِنما سمي نُوحاً لأَنه كانَ نَوَّاحاً0
أَنُوحُ عَلَى نَفسِي وَأَبكِى خَطِيئةً ... تَقُودُ خَطَايا أَثقلت مِنِّي الظَّهرَا
فيا لَذَّة كانت قَلِيل بَقَاؤُهَا ... ويا حَسرَةً دَامَت ولم تُبق لي عُذرَا
وقال السدى: بكى داود حتى نبت العشب من دموعه، فلمَّا رماه سهم القدر جعل يتخبط في دماء تفريطه ولسان اعتذاره يُنادى: اغفر لي، فأجابه: للخطائين، فصار يقول: اغفر للخطائين0 قال ثابت البناني: خَشَى داود سبعة أَفرشِ بالرَّمادِ ثم بكى حتى أنفذتها دموعه0
تَصَاعَدَ مِن صَدرِي الغَرامُ لِمُقلَتِي ... فَغَالَبَنى شَوقِي بفَيضِ المَدَامِعِ
وَإِنَّ في ظَلامِ اللَّيلِ قَمرية إِذا ... بكيتُ بَكَت في الدَّوحِ طُول المَدَامِعِ
قال سليمان التيمي: ما شرب داود عليه السلام شراباً إِلا مزجه بدموع عينيه0 قال مجاهد: سأل داود ربَّه أن يجعلَ خطيئته في كَفِّهِ فكان لا يتناول طعاماً ولا شراباً إلا أبصر خطيئته فبكى، وربما أتى بالقدح ثلثاه فمد يده وتناوله، فينظر إلى خطيئته، ولا يضعه على شفتيه حتى يفيض من دموعه0 وقال بعض أصحاب فتح: (رأيته ودموعه خالطها صُفرة فقلت: على ماذا بكيتَ الدَّم؟ قال: بكيتُ الد؟موع على تخلفي عن واجب حق الله، والدم خوفاً أن لا أُقبل، قال: فرأيته في المنام، فقلت: ما صنع الله بك؟ قال: غفر لي، قلت: فدموعك ؟! قال: قربتني، وقال: يا فتح على ماذا بكيت الدموع؟ قلت: يا رب على تخلفي عن واجب حقك، قال: فالدم؟ قلت: بكيت على دموعي خوفاً أن لا تصبح لي، قال: يا فتح، ما أردت بهذا كله، وعزتي وجلالي لقد صعد إِلى حافظاك أربعين سنة بصحيفتك ما فيها خطيئة)0
أجارتنا بالغدر والرَّكب مُتَّهم ... أَيَعلَم خالٍ كيف بات المُتَيَّمُ
رحَلتُم وعُمرَ الليل فينَا وفِيكُم ... سواءً ولَكِن سَاهِرَاتٌ وَنُوَّم

*تَنَاءَيتُم من ظَاعنين وخلَّفوا ... قُلُوباً أَبَت أَن تَعرِفَ الصَّبرَ عَنهُمُ*
*وَلَمَّا جلى التَّودِيع عَمَّا حذَّرته ... وَلا زَال نظرة تَتَغنَّم*
*بَكِيتَ علَى الوادِي فحُرِمت ماؤهُ ... وَكيفَ يَحل المَاء أَكثَرَهُ دم*
*قال عبد الله بن عمرو: كان يحيى يَبكِي حتى بَدَت أَضراسه0 قال مجاهد: كانت الدُّموع قد اتخذت في خَده مجرى0 يا من معاصيه أكثر من أن تحصى، يا من رضي أن يطرد ويقصى، يا دائم الزلل وكم ينهى ويوصى، يا جهولاً بقدرنا ومثلنا لا يعصى، إن كان قد أصابك داء داود فنح نوح نوح، تحيا بحياة يحيى0 روى عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه كان في وجهه خطوط مُسودة من البكاء0 وبكى ابن مسعود، حتى أخذ بكفه من دموعه فرمى به0 وكان عبد الله بن عمر يطفئ المصباح بالليل ثم يبكي حتى تلتصق عينيه0 وقال أبو يونس بن عبيد: كنا ندخل عليه فيبكي حتى نرحمه0 وكان سعيد بن جبير، قد بكى حتى عمش0 وكان أبو عمران الجوني، إذا سمع المؤذن، تغير وفاضت عيناه0 وكان أبو بكر النهشلي، إذا سمع الأذان تغير لونه وأرسل عينيه بالبكاء0 وكان نهاد بن مطر العدوى، قد بكا حتى عمى0 وبكى ابنه العُلا، حتى عشى بصره0 وكان منصره قد بكى حتى جردت عيناه0 وكانت أمه تقول: يا بني، لو قتلت قتيلاً ما زدت على هذا0 وبكى هشام الدستوائي حتى فسدت عيناه وكانت مفتوحة، وهو لا يبصر بها0 وبكى يزيد الرقاشي أربعين سنة حتى أظلمت عيناه وأحرقت الدموع مجاورتها0 وبكى ثابت البناني حتى كاد بصره أن يذهب، وقيل له: نعالجك، على أن لا تبكي، فقال: لا خير في عين لم تبك:*
*بَكَى البَاكُونَ لِلرَّحمنِ لَيلاً ... وبَاتُوا دَمعُهُم ما يَسأَمُونَا*
*بِقَاعُ الأَرضِ من شوقي إِليهم ... تَحُنُّ متى عَليها يَسجُدونا*
*كان الفضلُ قد أَلِفَ البُكا، حتى ربما بكى في نومه حتى يسمع أهل الدار:*
*وَرَقَّت دُمُوعُ العين حتىَّ كأَنَها ... دُمُوعُ دمُوعِي، لا دُمُوع جُفُونِي*
*وكان أبو عبيدة الخوَّاص يبكي، ويقول: قد كبرت فاعنقني0 ويقول الحسن بن عدقة: رأيت يزيد بن هارون بواسط من أحسن الناس عينين ثم رأيته بعد ذلك مكفوف البصر فقلت له: ما فعلت العينان الجميلتان؟ قال: ذهب بهما بكاء الأَسحَار، يا هذا لو علمت ما يفوتك في السحر ما حملك النوم، تقدم حينئذ قوافل السهر على قلوب الذاكرين، وتحط رواحل المغفرة على رباع المستغفرين، من لم يذق حلاوة شراب السحر لم يبلغ عِرفانه بالخير، من لم يتفكر في عمره كيف انقرض لم يبلغ من الحزن الغرض0 قيل لعطاء السليمي: ما تشتهي؟ قال: أشتهي أن أبكي حتى لا أَقدر أن أبكي، وكان يبكي الليل والنهار، وكانت دموعه الدهر سائلة على وجهه0 وبكى مالك بن دينار حتى سود طريق الدموع خديه، وكان يقول: لو ملكت البكاء لبكيت أيام الدنيا:*
*أَلا ما لعين لا ترى قُلَل الحمى ... ولا جبل الديَّان إِلا استهلت*
*لجوخِ إِذا الحبُّ بكى إِذا بَكَت*
*قادت الهوى وأَحَلَّت ... إِذا كانت القلوب للخوف وَرَقَّت*
*رفَعَت دموعها إِلى العين وقت ... فأعتقَت رِقاباً للخطايا رَقَّت*
*من لم يكن له مثل تقواهم، لم يعلم ما الذي أبكاهم، من لم يشاهدُ جمال يوسف: لم يعلم ما الذي آلم قلب يعقوب:*
*مَن لَم يبت والحب حشو فؤادهِ ... لَم يدرِ كيفَ تُفَتَّتُ الأَكباد*
*فيا قياسي القلب، هَلاَّ بكيت على قسوتك، ويا ذاهل العقل في الهوى هَلاَّ ندمت على غفلتك، ويا مقبلاً على الدنيا فكأنك في حفرتك، ويا دائم المعاصي خف من غبِّ معصيتك؛ ويا سيئ الأعمال نُح على خطيئتك، ومجلسنا مَأتَمٌ للذنوب، فابكوا فقد حَلَّ مِنَّا البُكَاء، ويوم القيامة ميعادنا لكشف الستور وهتك الغطاء0*​


----------



## eng abdallah (5 يونيو 2009)

تَفَكَّر في يَومِ القِيَامَةِ

*إخواني تفكروا في الحشر والمعاد، وتذكروا حين تقوم الأشهاد: إن في القيامة لحسرات، وإن في الحشر لزفرات، وإن عند الصراط لعثرات، وإن عند الميزان لعبرات، وإن الظلم يومئذ ظلمات، والكتب تحوى حتى النظرات، وإن الحسرة العظمى عند السيئات، فريق في الجنة يرتقون في الدرجات، وفريق في السعير يهبطون الدركات، وما بينك وبين هذا إلاَّ أن يقال: فلان مات، وتقول: رَبِّ ارجعوني، فيقال: فات0 روى البخاري ومسلم في صحيحيهما من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (يعرق الناس يوم القيامة حتى يذهب عرقهم في الأرض سبعين ذراعاً ويلجمهم حتى يبلغ آذانهم)0 وأخرجا جميعاً من حديث أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في حديث: (ثم يؤتى بالجسر فيجعل بين ظهراني جهنم، فقيل: يا رسول الله، وما الجسر؟ قال: مدحه ومزلة، عليه خطاطيف وكَلاليب وحسك، المؤمن يعبر عليه كالطرف وكالبرق، وكالريح، وكأجاويد الخيل، فناج مسلم، وناج مخدوش، حتى يمرّ آخرهم يُسحب سحباً)0 لله درَ أقوام أطار ذكر النار عنهم النوم، وطال اشتياقهم إلى الجنان الصوم، فنحلت أجسادهم، وتغيرت ألوانهم، ولم يقبلوا على سماع العذل في حالهم واللوم، دافعوا أنفسهم عن شهوات الدنيا بغد واليوم، دخلوا أسواق الدنيا فما تعرضوا لشراء ولا سوم، تركوا الخوض في بحارها والعوم، ما وقفوا بالإِشمام والروم، جدوا في الطاعة بالصلاة والصوم، هل عندكم من صفاتهم شئ يا قوم؟ قالت أُم الربيع أُم حيثم لولدها: يا بني أَلا تنام؟ قال: يا أُماه، من جَنَّ عليه الليل وهو يخاف الثبات حق له أن لا ينام0 فلما رأت ما يلقى من السهر والبكا، قالت: يا بني لعلك قتلت قتيلاً، قال: نعم، قالت: ومن هذا القتيل حتى نسأل أهله فيغفرون، فوالله لو يعلمون ما تلقى من السهر والبكاء لرحموك، فقال: يا والدتي، هي نفسي0 قيل لزيد بن مزيد: ما لنا لم نزل نراك باكياً، وجلاً خائفاً، فقال: إن الله توعدني إن أنا عصيته أن يسجنني في النار، والله لو لم يتوعدني أن يسجنني إلا في الحمام لبكيت حتى لا تجف لي عبرة0 وكان آمد الشامي يبكي وينتحب في المسجد حتى يعلو صوته وتسيل دموعه على الحصى، فأرسل إليه الأمير: إنك تفسد على المصلين صلاتهم بكثرة بكائك، وارتفاع صوتك، ولو أمسكت قليلا ً، فبكى ثم قال: إن حزن يوم القيامة أورثني دموعاً غزاراً فأنا أستريح إلى ذرها:*
*يا عاذلَ المُشتاق دَعهُ فَإِنَّه ... يطوى عَلى الزَّفَرات غير حشاكا*
*لَو كانَ قَلبُكَ قَلبه ما لمتُهُ ... حاشاك ممَّا عِندَهُ حاشاكا*
*وعوتب عطاء السلمى في كثرة البكاء، فقال: إني إذا ذكرت أهل النار وما يُنزلُ بهم من عذاب الله تعالى، مثلت نفسي بينهم فكيف لنفس تغلّ يدها وتسحب إلى النار ولا تبكي؟ وقيل لبعضهم: ارفق بنفسك، فقال: الرفق أطلب0 وقال أسلم بن عبد الملك: صحبت رجلاً شهرين، وما رأيته نائماً بليل ولا نهار، فقلت: ما لك لا تنام؟ قال: إن عجائب القرآن أطرن نومي، ما أخرج من أُعجوبة إلا وقعت في أخرى0 كثر فيك اللوم فأين سمعي وهم قلبي واللوم عليك منجد ومتهم؟ قال: أسهرت والعيون الساهرات نوم، وليس من جسمك إلا جلدة وأعظم00 وما عليهم سهري ولا رقادي لهم، وهل سمان الحب إلّا سهر وسقم، خذ أنت في شأنك يا دمعي وخل عنهم0*​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> :16:لاعب من لاعبي النادي الاهلي الحاليين يصرح بانه يكره الاهلي :16:
> 
> 
> http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?articleid=213325&issueid=1424
> ...



إيه ياهندسة
أنت مش عارف حكاية الراجل ده ولا ايه
دانا اللي مش متابع عرفت حكايته
ده لعيب امكانياته ضعيفه وطبعا عمرنا ماشوفناه في مباراه لعبها الأهلي
حتى أيام ماكان نصف الملعب فاضي أيام متش الإسماعيلي
وطبعا ده دليل واضح على ضعفه فلازم يقول كده لأن مش أي لاعب يلبس فنلة الأهلي ويعرف يلعب
وزميله وليد سليمان اللي كان معاه في بيتروجيت هو اللي فال أنا مش خايف من تجربة حسين علي مع الأهلي لأن اللاعب هو اللي يقدر يقنع المدرب بإمكانياته ده لو عنده امكانيات وواثق فيها
أعتقد إن اللاعب ده هيكون مناسب جدا لفريق زي الزمالك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> طبعاً ليس عداءاً للاهلي ولكنه عداء لاي فساد واي نادي يعتبر نفسه فوق القانون - حتي شعار النادي الاهلي هو ( الاهلي فوق الجميع ) :7:- ولم يستثني احد من هؤلاء الجميع لامنتخب ولا اتحاد كورة ولا اي صاحب حق آخر
> 
> تخيل كده يا اخ ابراهيم لو انت بتشتغل في مشروع يعمل فيه مقاول واستشاري ومالك ويكون شعار المقاول هو ( المقاول فوق الجميع )- يعني اي قرار ضد مصلحة المقاول بالحق او بالباطل تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد دفاعاً عن مصلحة المقاول ( وللاسف من ممثل المالك وممثل الاستشاري ) لكن اي قرار في مصلحة المقاول تجد الترحيب من الكل -
> 
> ...



أظن أي حد متابع في الكورة سواء أهلاوي أو زملكاوي 
عارف حكاية شعار النادي الأهلي وإن المقصود من الأهلي فوق الجميع إنه فوق جميع كل أبناءه والكل داخل النادي من أجل خدمة النادي وأعتقد إن ده شعار محترم وملوش علاقه خالص بموضوع المقاول اللي حضرتك قلتها 
وسلم لي على المهلبيه أهي برده بيضه.............ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (5 يونيو 2009)

*تأثير الحشيش على المهندسين*

اليكم الصور فى المرفقات


----------



## Abo Fares (5 يونيو 2009)

eng.moh.84 قال:


> اليكم الصور فى المرفقات


 
مشكور أخي العزيز على الصور  

ولكن أعتقد هو ليس تأثير الحشيش على المهندسين، وإنما هو عمل واحد حريف فوتوشوب عم يشرب شاي 

لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكور أخي العزيز على الصور
> 
> ولكن أعتقد هو ليس تأثير الحشيش على المهندسين، وإنما هو عمل واحد حريف فوتوشوب عم يشرب شاي
> 
> لك تحيـــــــاتي..​



بصراحة ياهندسة فيهم حجات فوتوشوب وحجات حقيقية والله أعلم


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (5 يونيو 2009)

علشان ما تزعل اخى ابو الحلول اليك الصور الحقيقية بالمرفقات


----------



## Abo Fares (6 يونيو 2009)

eng.moh.84 قال:


> علشان ما تزعل اخى ابو الحلول اليك الصور الحقيقية بالمرفقات


 
أهلاً أخي العزيز.. الله يعطيك العافية.. 

مين قلك إني زعلت؟؟  ، هو تفسير للصور لا أكثر ولا أقل.. 

لك تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (6 يونيو 2009)

بس ماقلت لى ايه رأيك ابا الحلول


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (6 يونيو 2009)

*الافلام الهندية*

زمان كنت مغرم بالافلام الهندية كثيرا واكيد من حالي الكثير وهي عينة من هالافلام اللي كنا نشوفها !!!!!!!

فلم هندي حزين ​ 
كان كومار يمشي في حاله 
بين شوارع الهند 
وفجأه 






 
اطلق عليه مجرم الرصاص 
واخترقت الرصاصه ظهره 
وتمركزت في قلبه على طول 







 
المجرم هــــــــرب 
وصار كومار المسكين يصارع الموت 
وفكر ؟ 
ماذا عساه أن يفعل في آخر لحظات حياته
قبل أن يدركة الموت .. فقرر 
أن يسير إلى البيت 








فنهض.. 
والدماء تسيل من قلبه 
((وهو يصارع الموت))







فقرر أن يتوجه إلى أقرب محل للأنترنت .. 
فجلس والطلقة بين احشاءه
((وهو يصارع الموت)) 







ومن حسن حظه أنه أخيراتعرف على فتاة 
فتواعدوا .. 
وذهب للمطعم والرصاصه تعصر قلبه 
((وهو يصارع الموت)) 








كان كومار ذيب 

سيطر على كوماري واخذ قلبها 
فقرروا ان
يتزوجوا ودمه يسيل من قلبه إلى الركب 
((وهو يصارع الموت)) 


وبعد تسع شهور 
أنجبت له ولد وسمياه 
راج.. 
((وهو يصارع الموت)) 
تحامل على نفسه وذهب إلى المستشفى ليراه 





 
وبعد خمس سنوات كبر راج 
وعلمه كومار لعب الكوره 
((وهو يصارع الموت)) 





 
فنشأ راج سعيدا بتربيه صالحة 
وبعد اربع سنوات 
حصل على البكالريوس 
وذهب الاب كومار لحفل التخرج وهو ملطخ بالدماء 
((وهو يصارع الموت)) 






 
وبعد عشر سنوات من العمل الناجح 
تعرف الابن راج على فتاة وقرر أن يتزوجها 
فذهب الاب كومار للزواج وهو ممتلئ بالدماء 
والرصاصه تكاد تخنقه وتوقف قلبه 
((وهو يصارع الموت)) 





 
والحمد لله 
اصبح للولد راج طفل صغير 
سموه سرندر 
واصبح كومار جد 
واستحمل الالم وقسوة الرصاصه 
وذهب للمستشفى 
((وهو يصارع الموت)) 





 
ومرت السنين والايام 
وكبر كومار 
واصيب بمرض السكري !! 
ولم يستطيع ان يغادر فراش المستشفى 
فقد فتك السكري بعظامه 
ولكنه 
يستحمل الالم لعائلته 
ويستحمل طلقة الرصاصه التي اصابته منذ اربعين سنه 
بين ضلوعه المتمزقه 
((ومازال يصارع الموت)) 






 


وتقريبااااا خلص الفيلم وهو ما مااات


----------



## حسان2 (6 يونيو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> زمان كنت مغرم بالافلام الهندية كثيرا واكيد من حالي الكثير وهي عينة من هالافلام اللي كنا نشوفها !!!!!!!
> bodyoffset=311069&endoffset=339437[/img][/color][/font][/size][/color]
> 
> وتقريبااااا خلص الفيلم وهو ما مااات



أخي محمد أعدتني عشرات السنين الى الوراء, آخر فيلم هندي شاهدته كان وانا في سن 10 سنوات ومازلت أذكر كل تفاصيله وأغانيه. ومناظره الرائعة.


----------



## حسان2 (6 يونيو 2009)

*Bird*

BIRD

http://www.mediafire.com/?zhzdnwmjywm


----------



## Abo Fares (6 يونيو 2009)

eng.moh.84 قال:


> بس ماقلت لى ايه رأيك ابا الحلول


 
حلوين أخي العزيز، بس بظن مكررين كتيـــــر بهاد الموضوع  

لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (8 يونيو 2009)

.
.
.







مبـــــروووووك







مفاجأة







شوفو شكل أبو نظارات مو خايف على لاعـب خايف من غطى الكأس ما يطيح عليه








يــافرحــه مــا تـــــــمـــت​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (8 يونيو 2009)

تتوقعــون وين هذا المسجد ما شاء الله !! 






 تم تقليل : 50% من الحجم الأصلي للصورة[ 800 x 1210 ] - إضغط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الأصلي







لاحظ الناس اللي تصلي في الطوابق كلها









.





.



.



 


الجواب : في ماليزيا
منظــــــر يبتهــج له قلـوبنا ،، 

يارب الكون وجامع الخلق اغفر لي ولوالدي و للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ويوم يقوم الحساب ،، 





ياخي على ايش الكدر ..... والضيقة والهم والضجر 

ابسألك,,,, يا صاحبي!!! ..... أمانه,, صليت الفجر؟؟؟ 

نويتها قبل المنــــــــــــام ..... أو نيتــك.. بس بالكلام! 

وقت,, المنبه,, للصلاه؟؟؟ ...... ولا ,, على وقت الدوام ؟؟!!. 

تخيل !! إنك ' ما صحيت ' ..... الموت ,, جالك ,, وانتهيت 

بتقــابل الله بـــــأي وجه ..... والا بتقول انــك نسيــــت ؟؟ 

الله عطاك ,,,اللـــــي تبي !! ..... الـــــى متــــى يا صاحبي ؟؟ 

ل تــــامن,, الدنيــــا ترى !! ..... من يامــــــن الدنيا غبــــي 

يا لاهي بلبس البشـــــــوت ..... وتفكر ,,,, تعمر بيــــــــوت 

سؤال,, واحــــــد ,,,جاوبـــه..... ماجا على بالك تموت؟ 

أنت وانا نبغى ,,, الأجر .... وقلوبنا ,,,,, ماهي حجر 

يالله --- نتعاهد بالصلاه ..... من بكره ما نخلي الفجر 



حملة صلاة الفجر 



من بكرة مانخلي 


الفجر 




دمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (8 يونيو 2009)

أنانيـــــــــــــــة ام جـــــــــــــــوع ؟!


----------



## Abo Fares (8 يونيو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> أنانيـــــــــــــــة ام جـــــــــــــــوع ؟!


 
مشاركات رائعة أختنا الكريمة، شكراً جزيلاً لك.. 

عن هذه الصورة، أتفق معك تماماً بما يظهر لنا... ولكن والله أعلم ربما الأم ترفع هذه القطعة من الطعام حتى يستطيع الطفل أكلها.. وهذا ما عودتنا هذه الطيور عليه.. والله أعلى وأعلم..

لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (9 يونيو 2009)

على فكرة يا اخونا المهندس محي متغيب بقاله يجي اسبوع تقريبا
اللهم اجعل المانع خير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng abdallah (9 يونيو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> أنانيـــــــــــــــة ام جـــــــــــــــوع ؟!





إنسانة من تراب قال:


> ​


 

ليست أنانية و ليست جوع

بل هي تساعد الصغير على الأكل​ 
و الله أعلم​ 
سبحان الله الخلاق العظيم​ ​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (9 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشاركات رائعة أختنا الكريمة، شكراً جزيلاً لك.. ​
> عن هذه الصورة، أتفق معك تماماً بما يظهر لنا... ولكن والله أعلم ربما الأم ترفع هذه القطعة من الطعام حتى يستطيع الطفل أكلها.. وهذا ما عودتنا هذه الطيور عليه.. والله أعلى وأعلم..​
> 
> لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


 



> ليست أنانية و ليست جوع
> 
> بل هي تساعد الصغير على الأكل
> 
> ...


 
لا تواخذونا يا جماعة 

تحليلكم إيجابي وأحسنتم الظن أفضل مني 

وهذه هي حلاوة ان يتقاسم الإنسان أفكاره مع الاخرين لأنه سيجد من الأفاضل من امثالكم من ينيرون بأفكارهم جانباً جديداً غائباً عنه ، شكراً على هذه الإضاءة الموفقة حول الصورة ....

جزاكم الله عني خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يونيو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> على فكرة يا اخونا المهندس محي متغيب بقاله يجي اسبوع تقريبا
> اللهم اجعل المانع خير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشكور يا اخ ابراهيم علي سؤالك - واعتذر بسبب بعض المشاغل وايضا مشاكل الانترنت لها دور كبير 
وكنت بالمره بادورلك علي المهلبيه علشان اسلملك عليها :7:- وحصل يازعيم وهي بتسلم عليك اوي:7: -علشان تعرف ان الزملكاويه جدعان وبيعملوا الواجب - انما انت عمرك ما سلمتلي علي البطيخ زي ماقلتلك ههههههههه:5:

وننتهز الفرصه ونبارك لاخواننا الجزائريين :7:علي فوزهم في مبارة بليده ورغم ذلك انا متفائل ان مصر هي اللي هاتوصل لكأس العالم :14: ( مش عارف ليه ) يمكن تكون هلوسه هههههههههه او احلام يقظه وعموما الايام اللي جايه ها تبين - واياً كان الفائز الذي نتمني ان يكون فريقاً عربياً سنبارك له ونتمني له التوفيق 

ولو ماروحناش كاس العالم يبقي هو اللي يجيلنا وفي تاكس ههههههههههههههه:5::67::7:


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (9 يونيو 2009)

*مكة في المستقبل ومشايخها*

*Jamarat Project in Mina Makkah Al Mukkarrmah after Completion* 









Makkah-Al-Mukkarrma after 12 Years 







Electric Trains will be started Next Year from Haram to Mina, Mina to Muzdalifa, Muzdalifa to Arafat. 







Holy kaaba'a Mataaf Covered with 4 umbrellas 










 
After Three YearsHaram Mosque will Look Like This 






A big housing project started near the Holy Haram 





World 2ndTallest building starting in Jeddah K.S.A 







Madena Haram Masque After four Years 




 

*لا إلـــــه إلا الله محمد رسول الله *​ 

*Al-haram imams*​ *مالا تعرفه عن مشايخ الحرم المكي بالصور*​ 
*يشد انتباه أي مسلم الحرم الشريف و من ثم أئمة الحرم فلهم شهرة و مكانة عند قلوب الملايين و لأن الكثير يتسآل عنهم متى يصلي الإمام فلان ؟ *​ *فأردت أن أعرض جدول الأئمة الشبه دائم و نبذه مختصرة عن كل إمام*​ *عدد الأئمة الدائمين **6** و هم مقسمون على هذا الفروض الخمسة و لهم واحد احتياط *​ *1- صلاة الفجر*​ *الشيخ الدكتور : سعود بن ابراهيم بن محمد آل شريم القحطاني *​ 



​ العمر : 40​ مكان الميـــلاد: الرياض - شقراء ​ الوظيفة : قاضي سابقاً + مدرس في الحرم المكي + قسم الدراسات العليا بكلية الشريعة جامعة أم القرى ​ تاريخ التعيين في الحرم : 1414هـ​ يمتلك قطيعاً كبيراً من الإبل يقضي بعض من وقته فيه​ و يهتم بشرح كتب التوحيد و رسائل الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب في الحرم المكي​ و معروف بالشعر و الكلمة الرقيقة​ عدا فجر واحد في الشهر و هو فجر الجمعة يصليه​ *الشيخ الدكتور : صالح بن عبدالله بن محمد آل حميد الخالدي*​ 



​ العمر : 57​ مكان المــيلاد : بريدة ​ الوظيفة : رئيس مجلس الشورى + عضو هيئة كبار العلماء ​ تاريخ التعيين في الحرم : 1404هـ​ و يهتم بتفسير القرآن الكريم . ​ *2- صلاة الظهر *​ *الشيخ الدكتور : صالح بن محمد آل طالب*​ 



​ العمر : 33​ تاريخ التعيين في الحرم : 1423هـ​ *3- صلاة العصر *​ *الشيخ الدكتور : أسامة بن عبد الله بن عبد الغني خياط *​ 



​ العمر: 51 ​ مكان الميـــلاد: مكة المكرمة ​ الوظيفة : مدرس في الحرم + عضو في مجلس الشورى سابقاً ​ تاريخ التعيين في الحرم : 1418هـ​ معروف بأسلوبه الخطابي القوي الذي يزلزل القلوب ​ *4- صلاة المغرب *​ *الشيخ الدكتور : عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل سديس العنزي*​ 



​ العمر : 44 ​ مكان الميــــلاد: البكيرية في القصيم ​ الوظيفة : استاذ مساعد بكلية الشريعة في جامعة ام القرى ​ تاريخ التعيين في الحرم : 1404هـ اي قبل 22 سنه وعمر الشيخ حينذاك 22 سنه.. ​ *5- صلاة العشاء*​ *الشيخ : محمد بن عبدالله آل عثمان السبيّل من قضاعة من قحطان*​ 



​ العمر : 81​ مكان الميلاد : البكيرية في القصيم ​ الوظيفة : الرئيس العام لشئون الحرم المكي والحرم المدني سابقاً + عضو هيئة كبار العلماء ​ تاريخ التعيين في الحرم : 1385هـ اي قبل 41 سنه.. ​ معروف بعلمه و فتواه التي تركن إلى الدليل من الكتاب و السنه أطال الله عمره ...آمين ​ يتناوب على صلاة العشاء مع الشيخ السبيل أحيانا الشيخ / صالح بن محمد آل طالب ​ يعد الشيخ صالح بن حميد هو إمام الإحتياط و ذلك لإنتقاله إلى الرياض إذ يقضي أغلب الشهر فيها لمسئولية مجلس الشورى و يأتي إلى مكة مره واحده بالشهر لخطبة الجمعة ​ المؤذنين عددهم 17 مؤذن ، خصص لكل مؤذن فرضين في الأسبوع ، *وشيخ المؤذنين *هو​ *الشيخ **المؤذن **علي أحمد ملا*​ 



​ ويبلغ من العمر حوالي 65 سنه ​ ​


----------



## نوارة (9 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مشكور يا اخ ابراهيم علي سؤالك - واعتذر بسبب بعض المشاغل وايضا مشاكل الانترنت لها دور كبير
> وكنت بالمره بادورلك علي المهلبيه علشان اسلملك عليها :7:- وحصل يازعيم وهي بتسلم عليك اوي:7: -علشان تعرف ان الزملكاويه جدعان وبيعملوا الواجب - انما انت عمرك ما سلمتلي علي البطيخ زي ماقلتلك ههههههههه:5:
> ...


 
الحمد لله على سلامتك اخي محي الدين...انا ظنيت انك كنت في الجزائر لمتابعة الماتش لاني شفت واحد يشبهك في مدينة البليدة ...المهم مبروك علينا وانشاء الله نوصلوا لكأس العالم :12:

بالنسبة للمبارات تابعتها كلها مع اني اكره كرة القدم... و من بين اللعابين المصريين كلهم عرفت ابو تريكة فقط...هو اهلاوي ولا زملكاوي :81:​


----------



## Ayman (9 يونيو 2009)

nouara قال:


> الحمد لله على سلامتك اخي محي الدين...انا ظنيت انك كنت في الجزائر لمتابعة الماتش لاني شفت واحد يشبهك في مدينة البليدة ...المهم مبروك علينا وانشاء الله نوصلوا لكأس العالم :12:
> 
> بالنسبة للمبارات تابعتها كلها مع اني اكره كرة القدم... و من بين اللعابين المصريين كلهم عرفت ابو تريكة فقط...هو اهلاوي ولا زملكاوي :81:​



الف مبرووووووك لفريق الجزائر الشقيق  ليس على الفوز فقط..بل ايضا على الدفعة المعنوية لفريق شاب يبشر بكل خير..
لكن الفريق على نصره الكبير على بطل افريقيا يعاني من مشاكل كبيرة خاصة ناحية الطرف الأيمن و خط الدفاع وهو ما قد يأتي بنتائج سيئة مع فريق زامبيا
طبعا انا سعيد بهذه النتيجة التي اعطت درسا للغرور و حب الظهور من فريق بالوني ..تارة يكون كبر و حلاوة البطيخة و تارة اخرى يكون مثل المهلبية 
تعرفوا توقعات المهندس محيي عادة ما تتحقق لكن اخوف ما اخشاه ان يتأهل الفريق ال ال زامبي و نتقلش كلنا يا رجاله هههههههههه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع منقول 
من كان إماماً أو مؤذّناً..فليخبرنا عن مواقفه وطرائفه مع جماعة مسجده..!!

وهذه عينات



> من فعائل الهاتف الجوال بالناس أنه مرة أقيمت الصلاة في مسجدنا وأثناء الصلاة رنّ جوال أحد الإخوة فما كان منه إلا أن تقهقر قليلا وأخبر من على الخط أنه يصلي، ثم رجع إلى مكانه في الصف ولله الحمد...





> وأخبرنا الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب عبر الشريط (حتى لا يقال مدلس ... ابتسامة) أنه حصل مرة نزاع بين الشباب وبين رواد أحد المساجد حول القبلة بسبب انحراف بسيط فيها فعمدوا الى فراش المسجد ووجهوه التوجيه الصحيح فقرأ الإمام على اثر ذلك في الصلاة : سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها ...





> أذن المؤذن قبل صلاة الفجر بنحو ساعتين خطئا، وكم يحدث هذا عندنا.
> 
> فسارع إليه من أهل الحي من ينبهه
> 
> ...





> مما يذكر انه في بعض المساجد و اثناء صلاة التراويح سقط مصحف من الطابق العلوي فاصاب بعض المصلين فنادى احد المجانين ممن كان امامه باعلى صوته "لقد نزل عليه الوحي" "لقد نزل عليه الوحي" فلم يبق في المسجد شيخ و لا صبي الا و انفجر من الضحك و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله





> دثني شيخ :يقول صليت في مسجد صلاة التراويح وكان الامام الرسمي غائبا فقدموا أحد الاخوة
> فعندما قرأ الفاتحة ابتدأ قائلا ( مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم )
> ثم نسي واعاد ثم نسي فأعاد الثالثة وتوقف فرده أحد المصلين ( كمثل الجسد الواحد . ) !!





> صليت بالناس يوما الفجر و كنت اقرأ باوائل آي البقرة, فأوقفني احد الإخوة مصححا لي و كان ما قرأته هو الصواب, فرد عليه احد المسنين مؤيدا لي واستمر الخلاف بينها وانا ساكت لا ادري رجلاي من رأسي, الحمد لله الشيخ (المسن) حسم الموقف قائلا باللهجة المغربية واثقا من نفسه: سِــــيرْ .....(يعني تمشى في قراءتك و دعك منهم.



وهناك ما هو أجمل....
ومن عنده المزيد فليتحفنا به...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يونيو 2009)

nouara قال:


> الحمد لله على سلامتك اخي محي الدين...انا ظنيت انك كنت في الجزائر لمتابعة الماتش لاني شفت واحد يشبهك في مدينة البليدة ...المهم مبروك علينا وانشاء الله نوصلوا لكأس العالم :12:​
> 
> بالنسبة للمبارات تابعتها كلها مع اني اكره كرة القدم... و من بين اللعابين المصريين كلهم عرفت ابو تريكة فقط...هو اهلاوي ولا زملكاوي :81:​


 
الله يسلمك يااخت نوارة - ومبروك عليكم الفوز الكبير الغير متوقع كما جاء علي لســـــــــــان مدربكم رابح سعدان ولكنها الرياضه - وابو تريكه اهلاوي - وانا بصراحه تمنيت له ان يحرز هدفاً بسبب مجهوده وحماسه لانه كان افضل لاعب في المباراه - من وجهة نظري المتواضعه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> طبعا انا سعيد بهذه النتيجة التي اعطت درسا للغرور و حب الظهور من فريق بالوني ..تارة يكون كبر و حلاوة البطيخة و تارة اخرى يكون مثل المهلبية
> تعرفوا توقعات المهندس محيي عادة ما تتحقق لكن اخوف ما اخشاه ان يتأهل الفريق ال ال زامبي و نتقلش كلنا يا رجاله هههههههههه


 
اهلا اهلا اخي العزيز ايمن - طبعا انت اهلاوي اذاً انت سعيد بهزيمة المنتخب:7: - لان مدربه زملكاوي - غرور ايه ياحاج ايمن ومهلبية ايه وبطيخ ايه ياريس :83:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كل ده علشان المدرب من الزمالك 

انت عارف ان حسن شحاته من مايو 2005 ومن بداية توليه المسئوليه لم يهزم الا في 3 مباريات رسميه فقط ومنهم مباراة الجزائر الأخيرة علي مدار 4 سنوات - حصل علي بطولة امم افريقيا 2006 & 2008 خلالهم - بالاضافه انه متعود علي العمـــــــــــل تحت ضغط رهيب واكيد انت عارف كده - وحتي بطولة افريقيا 2008 كان سيخرج من التصفيات وكان ثالث مجموعته ولكنه صعد في النهايه - وتصفيات الدور اللي قبل ده في كاس العالم كان سيخرج ايضاً لولا مباراة جيبوتي النهائيه - 
واتحاد الكورة كان معين الكابتن الجوهري- الاهلاوي - مدير فني للاتحاد علشان يبقي جاهزوقريب للقفز علي منصب مدرب المنتخب في حالة اخفاق حسن شحاته في اي لحظه - ولكن الله معه - لانه مخلص في عمله - ويضطر الكابتن الجوهري للاستقاله بعد ما القاعده طولت وهو مستني يا ولداه من غير شغله ولا مشغله والادهي انه لقي حسن شحاته كسب بطولة افريقيا 2008 و علي التوالي ههههههههههه - فهما مش لاقيين سكه للراجل يدخلوله منها - وان شاء الله مش ها يلاقوا - وكفايه انه كسب الاهلي تحت قيادة جوزيه في نهائي الكاس والزمالك في كاس السوبر في شهر واحد وكان بيدرب المقاولين العرب الصاعد من دوري الدرجه الثانيه :57::57::57::57:

_لمزيد من المعلومات او الاستفسارات اتصل بي علي الماسنجر_ :7::56::16::7:

 _وحتي لو لم يوفق في الوصول لكأس العالم فهو ظاهرة لن تتكرراطلاقا في تدريب منتخب مصر_

وبلاش نتكلم في الاسباب - علشان الهزيمه دي سببها نيران صديقه ياريس :5:وخللي الطابق مستور :7: وماتسلمليش علي البطيخ - علشان السلام عليه بيزعلكم :68:


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (9 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اهلا اخي العزيز ايمن - طبعا انت اهلاوي اذاً انت سعيد بهزيمة المنتخب:7: - لان مدربه زملكاوي - غرور ايه ياحاج ايمن ومهلبية ايه وبطيخ ايه ياريس :83:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كل ده علشان المدرب من الزمالك
> 
> انت عارف ان حسن شحاته من مايو 2005 ومن بداية توليه المسئوليه لم يهزم الا في 3 مباريات رسميه فقط ومنهم مباراة الجزائر الأخيرة علي مدار 4 سنوات - بالاضافه انه متعود علي العمـــــــــــل تحت ضغط رهيب واكيد انت عارف كده - وحتي بطولة افريقيا 2008 كان سيخرج من التصفيات وكان ثالث مجموعته ولكنه صعد في النهايه - وتصفيات الدور اللي قبل ده في كاس العالم كان سيخرج ايضاً لولا مباراة جيبوتي النهائيه -
> واتحاد الكورة كان معين الكابتن الجوهري مدير فني للاتحاد علشان يبقي جاهز للقفز علي منصب مدرب المنتخب في حالة اخفاق حسن شحاته في اي لحظه - ولكن الله معه - لانه مخلص في عمله - وحتي لو لم يوفق في الوصول لكأس العالم فهو ظاهرة لن تتكرراطلاقا في تدريب منتخب مصر
> ...


 

انا معك مهندس محي ان المعلم " حسن شحاتة " ظاهرة كروية وان الاخلاص هي اجمل ما يميزه ... 
 مع مباركتي لمنتخب الجزائر فوزه .. الا اني وبكل صراحة كنت ابني امالي " عربيا " على منتخب مصر للتاهل للخبرة الدولية الكبيرة" وخبرت لاعبيه " وقدرته على التفوق تحت الضغط .. وما زال الامل قائما والذي تحدده المباراة القادمة مع رواند ا ... لان الخسارة ( او التعادل ) لا سمح الله ستكون بمثابة فقدان الامل . 
وتمنياتي للفريق الجزائري بالفوز في مواجهته الصعبة مع زامبيا .. وكما اشرت اخي محي كل ما نخشاه ان تخرج الفرق العربية بكفي حنين من هذه المجموعة .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يونيو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> انا معك مهندس محي ان المعلم " حسن شحاتة " ظاهرة كروية وان الاخلاص هي اجمل ما يميزه ...
> مع مباركتي لمنتخب الجزائر فوزه .. الا اني وبكل صراحة كنت ابني امالي " عربيا " على منتخب مصر للتاهل للخبرة الدولية الكبيرة" وخبرت لاعبيه " وقدرته على التفوق تحت الضغط .. وما زال الامل قائما والذي تحدده المباراة القادمة مع رواند ا ... لان الخسارة ( او التعادل ) لا سمح الله ستكون بمثابة فقدان الامل .
> وتمنياتي للفريق الجزائري بالفوز في مواجهته الصعبة مع زامبيا .. وكما اشرت اخي محي كل ما نخشاه ان تخرج الفرق العربية بكفي حنين من هذه المجموعة .


 
اهلا اخي الحبيب م محمد زايد 

هو لو المعلم حسن شحاته كان ظاهره عاديه كان الفيفا اختاره رقم 2 علي مدربي العالم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ في نهاية عام 2008- وطبعاً الاخ جوزيه بيكرهه كره العمي لان هناك بعض الاهلاويه كانوا عاوزين جوزيه يمسك المنتخب :7:- بس ازاااااااااااااي ومدرب المنتخب حصل علي 100% من البطولات التي اشترك بها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- حاجه تجنن - 

للاسف يا باشمهندس محمد في مثل مصري بيقول - زامر الحي لا يطرب - يعني علشان ننبسط لازم نجيب فنان اجنبي :82:- وللاسف ان حسن شحاته غير مقدر حق قدره عندنا في مصر - لكن خارج مصر الناس عارفه قيمته جداااااااً واقربهم الكابتن رابح سعدان مدرب منتخب الجزائر لما صرح بعد تحديد مجموعه مصر والجزائر ان طموحه هو ان يصل الي نهائيات بطولة امم افريقيا - وبعد المباراه الاخيره كان لا يصدق نفسه - وكان مهرب اسرته لمكان غير معلوم خوفاً من بطش الجماهير في حالة الهزيمه 

ومازلت باقول ان ليسه بدري جداً علي التكهن بالفريق الذي سيتأهل - لان زامبيا متواضعه -واستعداد الجزائر وحماسها في مباراة الفريق المصري لن يتكرر مع الفرق الاخري في المجموعه - بالاضافه ان رواندا ستلعب دور في قلب الموازين بالسلب والايجاب لصالح بعض الفرق املا في ان تكون ثالث المجموعه للوصول الي نهائيات امم افريقيا 

- علشان كده انا اعتقد ان اول المجموعه دي لن يتجاوز العشر نقاط - ونتمني ان يكون الفريق المؤهل عربياً ان شاء الله


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (9 يونيو 2009)

*اسكت يابشمهندس اسكت*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مشكور يا اخ ابراهيم علي سؤالك - واعتذر بسبب بعض المشاغل وايضا مشاكل الانترنت لها دور كبير
> وكنت بالمره بادورلك علي المهلبيه علشان اسلملك عليها :7:- وحصل يازعيم وهي بتسلم عليك اوي:7: -علشان تعرف ان الزملكاويه جدعان وبيعملوا الواجب - انما انت عمرك ما سلمتلي علي البطيخ زي ماقلتلك ههههههههه:5:
> ...



الله المستعان
دي فضيحة ربنا يهديهم خزلونا خزلونا والله ياهندسة
وعلى فكرة 
احنا م هنروح كاس العالم زي ما حضرتك قلت
أكيد هو اللي هيجي لنا:7::7::7::7::7::7:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يونيو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> الله المستعان
> 
> دي فضيحة ربنا يهديهم خزلونا خزلونا والله ياهندسة
> وعلى فكرة
> ...


 
ياحاج ابراهيم مافيش فضيحه ولا حاجه - دي رياضه ومنافسه شريفه -والكل يجتهد ومن يحالفه التوفيق يفوز - ودي فرصه طيبه علشان كاس العالم يجيلنا هههههههه

واعلنها من هنا من يضحك اخيراً يضحك كثيراً - :7:- والعبره بالنهايه - وانا واثق من نصر ربنا سبحانه وتعالي لحسن شحاته - يمكن ربنا عمل كده علشان توحيد الصف والقضاء علي المحبطين وتكميم افواههم حتي يتم النصر ان شاء الله


----------



## Abo Fares (9 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مشكور يا اخ ابراهيم علي سؤالك - واعتذر بسبب بعض المشاغل وايضا مشاكل الانترنت لها دور كبير
> وكنت بالمره بادورلك علي المهلبيه علشان اسلملك عليها :7:- وحصل يازعيم وهي بتسلم عليك اوي:7: -علشان تعرف ان الزملكاويه جدعان وبيعملوا الواجب - انما انت عمرك ما سلمتلي علي البطيخ زي ماقلتلك ههههههههه:5:
> ...


 


nouara قال:


> الحمد لله على سلامتك اخي محي الدين...انا ظنيت انك كنت في الجزائر لمتابعة الماتش لاني شفت واحد يشبهك في مدينة البليدة ...المهم مبروك علينا وانشاء الله نوصلوا لكأس العالم :12:​
> 
> بالنسبة للمبارات تابعتها كلها مع اني اكره كرة القدم... و من بين اللعابين المصريين كلهم عرفت ابو تريكة فقط...هو اهلاوي ولا زملكاوي :81:


 


Ayman قال:


> الف مبرووووووك لفريق الجزائر الشقيق  ليس على الفوز فقط..بل ايضا على الدفعة المعنوية لفريق شاب يبشر بكل خير..
> لكن الفريق على نصره الكبير على بطل افريقيا يعاني من مشاكل كبيرة خاصة ناحية الطرف الأيمن و خط الدفاع وهو ما قد يأتي بنتائج سيئة مع فريق زامبيا
> طبعا انا سعيد بهذه النتيجة التي اعطت درسا للغرور و حب الظهور من فريق بالوني ..تارة يكون كبر و حلاوة البطيخة و تارة اخرى يكون مثل المهلبية
> تعرفوا توقعات المهندس محيي عادة ما تتحقق لكن اخوف ما اخشاه ان يتأهل الفريق ال ال زامبي و نتقلش كلنا يا رجاله هههههههههه


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> الله يسلمك يااخت نوارة - ومبروك عليكم الفوز الكبير الغير متوقع كما جاء علي لســـــــــــان مدربكم رابح سعدان ولكنها الرياضه - وابو تريكه اهلاوي - وانا بصراحه تمنيت له ان يحرز هدفاً بسبب مجهوده وحماسه لانه كان افضل لاعب في المباراه - من وجهة نظري المتواضعه


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اهلا اخي العزيز ايمن - طبعا انت اهلاوي اذاً انت سعيد بهزيمة المنتخب:7: - لان مدربه زملكاوي - غرور ايه ياحاج ايمن ومهلبية ايه وبطيخ ايه ياريس :83:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كل ده علشان المدرب من الزمالك
> 
> انت عارف ان حسن شحاته من مايو 2005 ومن بداية توليه المسئوليه لم يهزم الا في 3 مباريات رسميه فقط ومنهم مباراة الجزائر الأخيرة علي مدار 4 سنوات - حصل علي بطولة امم افريقيا 2006 & 2008 خلالهم - بالاضافه انه متعود علي العمـــــــــــل تحت ضغط رهيب واكيد انت عارف كده - وحتي بطولة افريقيا 2008 كان سيخرج من التصفيات وكان ثالث مجموعته ولكنه صعد في النهايه - وتصفيات الدور اللي قبل ده في كاس العالم كان سيخرج ايضاً لولا مباراة جيبوتي النهائيه -
> واتحاد الكورة كان معين الكابتن الجوهري- الاهلاوي - مدير فني للاتحاد علشان يبقي جاهزوقريب للقفز علي منصب مدرب المنتخب في حالة اخفاق حسن شحاته في اي لحظه - ولكن الله معه - لانه مخلص في عمله - ويضطر الكابتن الجوهري للاستقاله بعد ما القاعده طولت وهو مستني يا ولداه من غير شغله ولا مشغله والادهي انه لقي حسن شحاته كسب بطولة افريقيا 2008 و علي التوالي ههههههههههه - فهما مش لاقيين سكه للراجل يدخلوله منها - وان شاء الله مش ها يلاقوا - وكفايه انه كسب الاهلي تحت قيادة جوزيه في نهائي الكاس والزمالك في كاس السوبر في شهر واحد وكان بيدرب المقاولين العرب الصاعد من دوري الدرجه الثانيه :57::57::57::57:
> ...


 


المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> انا معك مهندس محي ان المعلم " حسن شحاتة " ظاهرة كروية وان الاخلاص هي اجمل ما يميزه ...
> مع مباركتي لمنتخب الجزائر فوزه .. الا اني وبكل صراحة كنت ابني امالي " عربيا " على منتخب مصر للتاهل للخبرة الدولية الكبيرة" وخبرت لاعبيه " وقدرته على التفوق تحت الضغط .. وما زال الامل قائما والذي تحدده المباراة القادمة مع رواند ا ... لان الخسارة ( او التعادل ) لا سمح الله ستكون بمثابة فقدان الامل .
> وتمنياتي للفريق الجزائري بالفوز في مواجهته الصعبة مع زامبيا .. وكما اشرت اخي محي كل ما نخشاه ان تخرج الفرق العربية بكفي حنين من هذه المجموعة .


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اخي الحبيب م محمد زايد
> 
> هو لو المعلم حسن شحاته كان ظاهره عاديه كان الفيفا اختاره رقم 2 علي مدربي العالم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ في نهاية عام 2008- وطبعاً الاخ جوزيه بيكرهه كره العمي لان هناك بعض الاهلاويه كانوا عاوزين جوزيه يمسك المنتخب :7:- بس ازاااااااااااااي ومدرب المنتخب حصل علي 100% من البطولات التي اشترك بها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- حاجه تجنن -
> 
> ...


 



إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> الله المستعان
> دي فضيحة ربنا يهديهم خزلونا خزلونا والله ياهندسة
> وعلى فكرة
> احنا م هنروح كاس العالم زي ما حضرتك قلت
> ...






mohy_y2003 قال:


> ياحاج ابراهيم مافيش فضيحه ولا حاجه - دي رياضه ومنافسه شريفه -والكل يجتهد ومن يحالفه التوفيق يفوز - ودي فرصه طيبه علشان كاس العالم يجيلنا هههههههه
> 
> واعلنها من هنا من يضحك اخيراً يضحك كثيراً - :7:- والعبره بالنهايه - وانا واثق من نصر ربنا سبحانه وتعالي لحسن شحاته - يمكن ربنا عمل كده علشان توحيد الصف والقضاء علي المحبطين وتكميم افواههم حتي يتم النصر ان شاء الله


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

تعليق من مراقب خارجي :7: لا مصري ولا جزائري

بصراحة أنا لم أشاهدها في منزلي، كنت في زيارة عند عمي

قبل بداية المباراة، توقعت الفوز للمنتخب المصري وبكل جدارة

تابعت الشوط الأول... فوجئت صراحة بالمستوى المتواضع، رغم حبي للمستوى الممتاز للفريق المصري الذي شاهدناه في كأس أفريقيا، ولأبو تريكة خصيصاً.. وعلي جمعة أعتقد، ومحمد زكي.. صحيحة الأسماء؟؟ 

الشوط الثاني، كانت بدايته كالأول، وفوجئت بالهدف الجزائري  ... ولكنه أعجبني.. 

صراحةً، أعجبتني الأهداف الثلاثة رغم أنها كنت مفاجئة لي.. 

لا أنتقد الحضري ولا ألومه، رغم لوم الجمهور له.. 

هدف أبو تركة أعجبني :76: ، رغم أن التسديدة الأولى في جسم الحارس لم تعجبني :57:

مبرووووووووك للجزائر... ونتمنى التأهل للذي يستطيع المتابعة بقوة في النهائيات... والمهم أن يتأهل أحد الفريقين العربيين..

بالمناسبة، سمعت أن الجمهور الجزائري قد هدد المدرب قبل المباراة بالقتل إن خسر :73:.. فهل هذا صحيح؟؟؟ :86:

إن كان صحيحاً، أتمنى ألا تكوني أنتِ م. نوارة من هددت المدرب بالقتل :68:


لكم جميــــــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

مبروك للجزائر ويارب يكون التوفيق حليفهم فما سيأتي ، وحظاً أوفر للشقيقة مصر .....

ممكن سؤال بريء ومحيرني لمحبي كرة قدم من اخوتنا الرجال :

ليش كل الرجال قلوبهم معلقة بكرة القدم إلى هذا الحد ، ويعطون الكرة هذا الاهتمام البالغ ؟

ما الذي يشدكم في كرة القدم ؟ 

ياجماعة صار بدنا ركن رياضي بالملتقى ، ماشاء الله من فترة طويلة وأنتم تحللون النتائج ، وبعض التحليلات مميزة وكأنها صادرة عن ناس خبرة ومولودين في الملاعب الخضراء ...

شو سر الكرة معكم ؟ 


ساكون شاكرة لمن يفيدني برأيه 

ودمتم بأمان الله


----------



## Ayman (10 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> تعليق من مراقب خارجي :7: لا مصري ولا جزائري
> 
> ...




:68::68::68::68::68::68::68::68:
هههههههههههههههههه ..علي جمعة و محمد زكي؟ هتودينا ورا الشمس 
علي جمعة ده سيادتك مفتي الديار لمصرية - و هو مش اخو زكي جمعة 
تقصد وائل جمعة و عمرو زكي..
اعتقد ان من افضل اللاعبين في كاس افريقيا الماضية هو احمد فتحي
اما عن الجمهور العزيز الجزائري فهو بحق جمهور مرعب وصل حتى مكاني بالعمل بتعليق من زميل جزائري : مشان تبطلوا تتكلموا :80:
العجيب هو تعليقات المدرب الباكية قبل المباراة و التي علق فيها انه لا يخشى على نفسه قدر خوفه على ابناءه و الذين ليس لهم ذنب فيما يحصل...في الحقيقة تعاطفت معه و ...يبدو ان اللاعبين المصريين ايضا تعاطفوا معه :7::7:


----------



## Ayman (10 يونيو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مبروك للجزائر ويارب يكون التوفيق حليفهم فما سيأتي ، وحظاً أوفر للشقيقة مصر .....
> 
> ...



نعم هو سؤال منطقي خاصة من من لا يهتم بها 
الحقيقة ان هناك عدة امور و اعتبارات بعضها لا يميز ان كان المهتم ذكرا او انثى :
1- هي اللعبة الشعبية الاولى في اوطاننا فبدءا من مرحلة ما قبل الدراسة تجد شعوبنا تلعب كرة القدم.
2-هو طابع لبعض الشعوب و ليس جميعها ..فبعض الدول ليس لها اهتمام بتاتا بكرة القدم بل بلعبات اخرى اذكر الهند و باكستان(الكريكت و الهوكي) و امريكا (السلة) 
3- على المجال الشخص اذا كان الشخص يلعب الشطرنج مثل سيهتم بمتابعة بطولات الشطرنج العالمية و كذلك الحال في الكرة.
4- الاعلام..و هو بالطبع عامل مؤثر جدا في شعبية اللعبة..رغم بغضي الشديد للاعلام الرياضي خاصة في تصويراته(الفراعنة مقبلون على تحقيق انجاز تاريخي) فراعنة من و تاريخ من !!! مثلا و غيرها من العناوين الكثير
5- الاغتراب: لماذا تجد المغترب اشد متابعة لاخبار الكرة الوطنية- بالطبع لانه يريد ان يجد شيئا يربطه بوطنه الأصلي 
6- ...........
اما عن التعليقات الخبيرة فبعضنا كان لاعب كرة محترف و زامل بعض اللاعبين الحاليين و لولا الله ثم اختياره الهندسة لكان الان مع المنتخب


----------



## Ayman (10 يونيو 2009)

> اهلا اهلا اخي العزيز ايمن - طبعا انت اهلاوي اذاً انت سعيد بهزيمة المنتخب - لان مدربه زملكاوي - غرور ايه ياحاج ايمن ومهلبية ايه وبطيخ ايه ياريس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كل ده علشان المدرب من الزمالك
> 
> انت عارف ان حسن شحاته من مايو 2005 ومن بداية توليه المسئوليه لم يهزم الا في 3 مباريات رسميه فقط ومنهم مباراة الجزائر الأخيرة علي مدار 4 سنوات - حصل علي بطولة امم افريقيا 2006 & 2008 خلالهم - بالاضافه انه متعود علي العمـــــــــــل تحت ضغط رهيب واكيد انت عارف كده - وحتي بطولة افريقيا 2008 كان سيخرج من التصفيات وكان ثالث مجموعته ولكنه صعد في النهايه - وتصفيات الدور اللي قبل ده في كاس العالم كان سيخرج ايضاً لولا مباراة جيبوتي النهائيه -
> واتحاد الكورة كان معين الكابتن الجوهري- الاهلاوي - مدير فني للاتحاد علشان يبقي جاهزوقريب للقفز علي منصب مدرب المنتخب في حالة اخفاق حسن شحاته في اي لحظه - ولكن الله معه - لانه مخلص في عمله - ويضطر الكابتن الجوهري للاستقاله بعد ما القاعده طولت وهو مستني يا ولداه من غير شغله ولا مشغله والادهي انه لقي حسن شحاته كسب بطولة افريقيا 2008 و علي التوالي ههههههههههه - فهما مش لاقيين سكه للراجل يدخلوله منها - وان شاء الله مش ها يلاقوا - وكفايه انه كسب الاهلي تحت قيادة جوزيه في نهائي الكاس والزمالك في كاس السوبر في شهر واحد وكان بيدرب المقاولين العرب الصاعد من دوري الدرجه الثانيه
> ...




اهلي و زمالك...زمالك و اهلي 
لماذا يحس الزمالكاوية بالاضطهاد ؟؟في حين ان معظم المسؤولين زمالكاوية !! بينما الشعب هو الاهلاوي؟؟
لماذا شجعت الاسماعيلية وبورسعيد الجزائر ضد المنتخب ؟؟ اضطهاد ؟؟
نعم الاضهاد هو


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> :68::68::68::68::68::68::68::68:
> هههههههههههههههههه ..علي جمعة و محمد زكي؟ هتودينا ورا الشمس
> علي جمعة ده سيادتك مفتي الديار لمصرية - و هو مش اخو زكي جمعة
> تقصد وائل جمعة و عمرو زكي..
> ...


 
:68::68::68:
المهم أن هناك (جمعة + زكي) موجودان في الموضوع، ولم أبتعد كثيراً :7:

طيب... م. أيمن، وقد عرفنا أن مستقبلاً كروياً قمت بالتضيحة نتيجة دخولك الهندسة :80: .... ما هو تحليلك للعب الحضري؟؟ هل أخطأ كما يقولون؟؟
​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (10 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> اهلي و زمالك...زمالك و اهلي
> لماذا يحس الزمالكاوية بالاضطهاد ؟؟في حين ان معظم المسؤولين زمالكاوية !! بينما الشعب هو الاهلاوي؟؟
> لماذا شجعت الاسماعيلية وبورسعيد الجزائر ضد المنتخب ؟؟ اضطهاد ؟؟
> نعم الاضهاد هو



أنا قلت من الأول إن العملية نفسسية:7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> اهلي و زمالك...زمالك و اهلي
> لماذا يحس الزمالكاوية بالاضطهاد ؟؟في حين ان معظم المسؤولين زمالكاوية !! بينما الشعب هو الاهلاوي؟؟
> لماذا شجعت الاسماعيلية وبورسعيد الجزائر ضد المنتخب ؟؟ اضطهاد ؟؟
> نعم الاضهاد هو


 
ومين قال ان بورسعيد واسماعيليه شجعوا الجزائر ضد المنتخب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ - ولو حصل حاجه زي كده يبقي قمة التخلف من اللي عمل كده وده تصرف غير مقبول مع احترامي الكامل لمنتخب الجزائر ولكن هناك اولويات 

وبعدين اضطهاد ايه يا عم الحاج ان باكلمك علي وقائع يعني لما الاهلي يمنع لاعبي المنتخب من الانضمام للمنتخب قبل المباراه بحجة مباراة الاياب مع سانتس الانجولي وياخد قراره في نهاية الامر بانه يسيب للمنتخب وائل جمعه وسيد معوض ومحمد ابو تركه ويبقي علي احمد حسن واحمد فتحي رغم ان كسبان 3-0 في الذهاب - وعلي رأي اللي قال لو كان راح لعب بفريق 20 سنه كان ها يكسب مجموع المبارتين وعمره ما كان ها يتغلب 3 -0 ( لانها عمرها ما حصلت انه اتغلب بهذا العدد من الاهداف ) - وهذا ادي ان احمد حسن لاعب الاهلي وكابتن المنخب كان سيعتذر عن الذهاب مع المنتخب بسبب هذا التصرف لان الاولويه ان الكابتن يكون موجود مع المنتخب في مباراه مهمه زي دي 
لكن ربنا سبحانه وتعالي خير الماكرين - وينهزم الاهلي ويخرج رغم انه صاحب القرار في الموضوع - والمعلم وافق علشان راجل دماغه كبيره وفاهم اللي بيحصل ومتوكل علي الله 
وهذا الموقف جعل الفرق الاخري اللي بتلعب في الكونفدراليه صوتها يعلي وتطالب ان لاعبيها ينضموا لها في الكونفدراليه وفي داهيه المنتخب - دي قذيفه من القذائف التي نعتبرها نيران صديقه - وسلملي علي الاضطهاد :83::7:

وموضوع عصام الحضري - مشكله بين لاعب والنادي - مال المشكله ومال المنتخب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ - يعني المطلوب ان الاهلي لما يعلن عداؤه للاعب يبقي لازم ينضرب بالنار في ميدان عام - والمفروض ان مدرب المنتخب لا يضمه الي المنتخب الا بعد اذن النادي الاهلي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليه ان شاء الله - طب ما الاهلي خلق مشاكل بين لاعيبه كتير وانديتهم وركنهم لحد ما صدوا ونسيوا الكوره - حد قالله بتعمل ايه - ولا هو الاهلي فوق الجميع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين عصام الحضري راجع من بطولة امم افريقيا 2008 - حاصل علي لقب احسن حارس في افريقيا وراح للنادي وقاللهم انا عاوز اسافر وجايب عرض - يروحوا معاقبينه ويخلوه يتدرب مع فريق 18 سنه ( قرار تربوي ههههههههههه) - احسن حارس في افريقيا يتدرب مع فريق 18 سنه علشان سافر بدون اذن الجهاز - طب والجهاز ما يأذنشي ليه اذا كان الجهاز بيعامل الحارس معامله سيئه جداً - رغم ان كل بطولات جوزيه سببها عصام الحضري - والموسم ده اتلعب مباراه فاصله علشان مافيش الحضري - والاهلي يعلن عقوبة الحضري قبل اعلانها من الفيفا بحوالي شهرين - وثبت علمياً ان محامي النادي الاهلي كان عضو في اللجنة اللي قررت العقوبات دي وجاب النتيجه من الكنترول واعطاها للاهلي علشان ينشرها طب ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما نستني لما تبقي رسمي لو بنفكر في المنتخب - دي قذيفه ثانيه من القذائف التي نعتبرها نيران صديقه - وسلملي علي الاضطهاد :83::7:


----------



## نوارة (10 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> تعليق من مراقب خارجي :7: لا مصري ولا جزائري
> 
> ...


 
مع انو التعليق من مراقب خارجي لكن شفت انك تميل لتشجيع المنتخب المصري:71: ...لكن عادي المهم ان الاهداف الثلاثة عجبتك 

اما بالنسبة لتهديد المدرب (مسكين) فأكيد انا الي قمت بتهديده :5::78: لكن ما تقولو حتي لحد خليوها بيناتنا..


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وموضوع عصام الحضري - مشكله بين لاعب والنادي - مال المشكله ومال المنتخب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ - يعني المطلوب ان الاهلي لما يعلن عداؤه للاعب يبقي لازم ينضرب بالنار في ميدان عام - والمفروض ان مدرب المنتخب لا يضمه الي المنتخب الا بعد اذن النادي الاهلي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليه ان شاء الله - طب ما الاهلي خلق مشاكل بين لاعيبه كتير وانديتهم وركنهم لحد ما صدوا ونسيوا الكوره - حد قالله بتعمل ايه - ولا هو الاهلي فوق الجميع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
أهلاً م. محيي.. المحلل الرياضي الأول في ملتقى مهندسين العرب.. :16:

أتفق معك تماماً.. فقد تحول الحضري بعد انتقاله من الأهلي، من بطل قومي سابقاً إلى رجل قام بالخيانة العظمى.. رغم أني وجدت أن مستواه واحداً لك يتغير.... سبحان الله..

بس أحلى الشي، المهندس محيي لم يحب الحضري مسبقاً أبداً عندما كان حارساً للأهلي.. وأما الآن، فهو يدافع عنه.... عدو عدوي صديقي :68:​


----------



## Abo Fares (10 يونيو 2009)

nouara قال:


> مع انو التعليق من مراقب خارجي لكن شفت انك تميل لتشجيع المنتخب المصري:71: ...لكن عادي المهم ان الاهداف الثلاثة عجبتك
> 
> اما بالنسبة لتهديد المدرب (مسكين) فأكيد انا الي قمت بتهديده :5::78: لكن ما تقولو حتي لحد خليوها بيناتنا..


 
نعم، بكل صراحة كنت مع المنتخب المصري ، لا لشيء، ولكن لأني أعلم أنه الأقدر على المتابعة بقوة... حيث أني أخشى أن يتغلب الفريقين على بعضهما، ويخسر الاثنان من زامبيا :57:

ولكن ومن خلال اللعب، أعجبني الفريق الجزائري حتى الدقيقة 80 .. خطة لعب ممتازة، دفاع محكم، مع استناح للفرص....... ولكن بعد الدقيقة 80 لا أعرف ماذا جرى :82:، فلو امتدت المباراة عشرة دقائق أخرى لكان تعادل الفريقان :7:

بالتوفيق للفريق الأفضل... وللمنتخب السعودي اليوم أمام الكوري :56:

م. نوارة... هالمرة جت سليمة، أما نشوف المرة الجاية هيحصل إيه ​


----------



## نوارة (10 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> نعم، بكل صراحة كنت مع المنتخب المصري ، لا لشيء، ولكن لأني أعلم أنه الأقدر على المتابعة بقوة... حيث أني أخشى أن يتغلب الفريقين على بعضهما، ويخسر الاثنان من زامبيا :57:
> 
> ولكن ومن خلال اللعب، أعجبني الفريق الجزائري حتى الدقيقة 80 .. خطة لعب ممتازة، دفاع محكم، مع استناح للفرص....... ولكن بعد الدقيقة 80 لا أعرف ماذا جرى :82:، فلو امتدت المباراة عشرة دقائق أخرى لكان تعادل الفريقان :7:
> 
> ...




الفريق الجزائري عودنا دايما لما يسجل اهداف من كثرة فرحتو يفقد السيطرة على اللعب عادي...صراحة لما سجل الفريق المصري هدفه زعلت كثير :4: و كنت انتظر في التعادل..متعودين على نتائج كيما هاذي..
اما المبارات مع زامبيا انا متوقعة النتيجة من الان وقمت بتهديد المدرب مرة تانية..وحنشوف النتيجة

لكن في هذي المرة انشاء الله تكون تشجع في المنتخب الجزائري مش زامبيا :71:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً م. محيي.. المحلل الرياضي الأول في ملتقى مهندسين العرب.. :16:​
> أتفق معك تماماً.. فقد تحول الحضري بعد انتقاله من الأهلي، من بطل قومي سابقاً إلى رجل قام بالخيانة العظمى.. رغم أني وجدت أن مستواه واحداً لك يتغير.... سبحان الله..​
> بس أحلى الشي، المهندس محيي لم يحب الحضري مسبقاً أبداً عندما كان حارساً للأهلي.. وأما الآن، فهو يدافع عنه.... عدو عدوي صديقي :68:​


 
اهلا مشرفنا الهمام ابو الحلول 

مش موضوع عدو عدوي صديقي ولا حاجه وربنا ما يجيب عداوة - الموضوع موضوع اولويات ولازم عند المنتخب الكل يلزم حدوده ولا يتجاوز وحتي لو كان مدرب المنتخب اجنبي او من الاهلي او اي شخص آخر لازم نقف جنبه ونساعده كانديه وكجماهير - انا باحب الجوهري جدا وباحترمه جدا ( بس الجوهري مغضوب عليه من النادي الاهلي ولا يدخله ):7:حاجه كده تربويه برضه ههههههههههههه

وشوف ربك سبحانه وتعالي لما اظهروا نواياهم السيئه في الاستعداد لمبارة الجزائر وخلقوا مشاكل للراجل - قاللهم بلاش ماتش الجزاير خالص- ولو دققت في الاهداف الثلاثه تحس انهم دخلوا المرمي بطريقه ساذجه جداً ( يعني حكمه يعلمها الله وحده ) - وعملله فترة اعداد في صورة كأس العالم للقارات - هايلعب مع البرازيل :83: وايطاليا :83:وامريكا :83: اعتباراً من الاسبوع القادم وكل ده استعداداً لرواندا :7::7: - سبحان الله - مباريات لم ولن تتاح لاي فريق افريقي في هذه التصفيات - ان الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يونيو 2009)

nouara قال:


> الفريق الجزائري عودنا دايما لما يسجل اهداف من كثرة فرحتو يفقد السيطرة على اللعب عادي...صراحة لما سجل الفريق المصري هدفه زعلت كثير :4: و كنت انتظر في التعادل..متعودين على نتائج كيما هاذي..
> اما المبارات مع زامبيا انا متوقعة النتيجة من الان وقمت بتهديد المدرب مرة تانية..وحنشوف النتيجة​
> 
> لكن في هذي المرة انشاء الله تكون تشجع في المنتخب الجزائري مش زامبيا :71:​


 
اهلا يا اخت نواره - ومبروك مرة ثانيه بس مش كل مره تسلم الجرة وبلاش التهديد في الراجل عمال علي بطال حتي لا ياتي بنتيجه عكسيه خاصة وان المباراه في زامبيا 


الجرعه المعنويه اللي كسبتوها بعد الفوز علي منتخب مصر ستؤهلكم للصمود امام الغزو الزامبي حتي يتحقق التعادل الذي ينشده الجمهور المصري :7:


----------



## نوارة (10 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا يا اخت نواره - ومبروك مرة ثانيه بس مش كل مره تسلم الجرة وبلاش التهديد في الراجل عمال علي بطال حتي لا ياتي بنتيجه عكسيه خاصة وان المباراه في زامبيا
> 
> 
> الجرعه المعنويه اللي كسبتوها بعد الفوز علي منتخب مصر ستؤهلكم للصمود امام الغزو الزامبي حتي يتحقق التعادل الذي ينشده الجمهور المصري :7:


 
اهلا اخ محي الدين..
والله يسلمك مرة تانية...وعقبال ما نربحوا الماتش مع زامبيا :12:...

المبارات انشاء الله مش حتكون في زامبيا لانهم حيبدلو البلد الي حيلعبوا فيه المبارات (القرار من عند الفيفا مش من عندي) وهذا اكيد لصالح المنتخب الجزائري :7:..

وانشاء الله نربحوا نتيجة ايجابية وميكونش تعادل..

اما التهديدات للمدرب مازالها قائمة :73: ...لو ما هددناه في المبارات مع مصر لما حققوا الفوز..خاصة انو الجمهور بدأ الاحتفالات يومين من قبل المبارات ...

​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يونيو 2009)

http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=214369&IssueID=1432

ايه اللي عملتوه في الفريق بتاعنا ده يا اخت نواره - 4 حالات تسمم منهم المدير الفني والمساعد الثاني له ومهاجم ( والمهاجم ده حالته يرثي لها ) ربنا يستر وكانهم راجعين من موقعه حربيه - اول مره مدير فني يرجع مصاب من مباراه هههههههههههه

والراجل بيقول انه ها يتكلم بعد كاس القارات يا اخ ايمن لكي يظهر حقاءق غائبه وسلملي علي الاضطهاد


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?articleid=214369&issueid=1432
> 
> ايه اللي عملتوه في الفريق بتاعنا ده يا اخت نواره - 4 حالات تسمم منهم المدير الفني والمساعد الثاني له ومهاجم ( والمهاجم ده حالته يرثي لها ) ربنا يستر وكانهم راجعين من موقعه حربيه - اول مره مدير فني يرجع مصاب من مباراه هههههههههههه
> 
> والراجل بيقول انه ها يتكلم بعد كاس القارات يا اخ ايمن لكي يظهر حقاءق غائبه وسلملي علي الاضطهاد



السلام عليكم
مع أني علاقتي بكرة القدم ترجع للربع الأخير من القرن الماضي ...عندما كان يعرض على التلفاز الكابتن ماجد وشركاؤه ...الا أن تحليلي للموقف أن هذه رسالة للمدرب الجزائري...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يونيو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مع أني علاقتي بكرة القدم ترجع للربع الأخير من القرن الماضي ...عندما كان يعرض على التلفاز الكابتن ماجد وشركاؤه ...الا أن تحليلي للموقف أن هذه رسالة للمدرب الجزائري...


 
اهلا يا اخ خالد 

ممكن تكون وجهة نظرك في محلها ,,,,,,,,, وعموماً اياً كان الكلام موجه الي من - فمن الواضح ان هناك تجاوزات غير مقبوله وتخرج الرياضه من هدفها ومفهومها - وحسن شحاته دائماً يتحامل علي نفسه ويعمل في صمت وكونه ناوي يتكلم يبقي الكلام ذو قيمه


----------



## Ayman (10 يونيو 2009)

البداية جروب تعدى 290 مخلوق على الفيس بوك عنوانه
و تابع المسلسل قناة دريم 2 في تحقيق مطول
اما النهاية ستكون بعد الزفة 





رابطه مشجعى الجزائر فى جمهوريه اسماعيليه العربيه!!




اسم الجروب:
حمله المصريين : من اجل وصول الجزائر لكأس العالم!!
رابطه مشجعى الجزائر فى جمهوريه اسماعيليه العربيه!!

و سلملي على الاضطهاد


ارجو حذف هذه المشاركة بعد مدة من الاخوة المشرفين لعدم الترويج للجروب


----------



## Ayman (10 يونيو 2009)

nouara قال:


> اهلا اخ محي الدين..
> والله يسلمك مرة تانية...وعقبال ما نربحوا الماتش مع زامبيا :12:...
> 
> المبارات انشاء الله مش حتكون في زامبيا لانهم حيبدلو البلد الي حيلعبوا فيه المبارات (القرار من عند الفيفا مش من عندي) وهذا اكيد لصالح المنتخب الجزائري :7:..
> ...



الأخت نوارة طلعت مش جزائرية
هي اسكندرانية واضح من اللهجة  و شكلها هددت فعلا المدرب الجزائري 

تعرفوا ان هناك اقتراح باقامة مباراة مصر و الجزائر في الاسماعيلية !! ردا على موضوع بليده 
و ساعتها 
ربنا يعينكم يالجزائريين - هيجيبلكم اسد بالملعب


----------



## Ayman (10 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> :68::68::68:
> المهم أن هناك (جمعة + زكي) موجودان في الموضوع، ولم أبتعد كثيراً :7:
> 
> طيب... م. أيمن، وقد عرفنا أن مستقبلاً كروياً قمت بالتضيحة نتيجة دخولك الهندسة :80: .... ما هو تحليلك للعب الحضري؟؟ هل أخطأ كما يقولون؟؟
> ​




اهلا باخي الخبير ابو الحلول
هههههههههههه لا يا عم مش انا 
اما الحضري فلا ارى انه قد اخطأ الا في الهدف الثاني - و يشترك معه خط الظهر!! وهي اخطاء دفاعية شائعة خاصة في دفاع الاهلي يجب تداركها او استبدال اللاعبين بدفاع من ناد اخر
ارى انه قد يكون مفيدا ان يكون خط الدفاع كله من نفس النادي لما يترتب عليه الانسجام
و بعدين فين شباب الزمالك؟؟
أخطأ الحضري في المباراه اخطاء لم يترتب عليها اهداف لكني لا ارى خطأه في الهدفين الاول و الثالث بالطبع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يونيو 2009)

اهلا يا اخ ايمن 

بس الكلام ده ليس دليل علي ان اهل اسماعيليه هما اللي عملوا كده - وارد ان اي حد مالوش في البطيخ يعمل الكلام ده وينسبه لاي حد - وكل مسئولي الاسماعيليه انكروا هذا الكلام الذي نشرته جريه جزائريه 

http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=214371&IssueID=1432


----------



## Ayman (10 يونيو 2009)

يمكن ان اصدق انها كذبة ابريل او اي شئ اخر الا ان الجروب موجود و بامكانك زيارته ان شئت  و المناقش واضح انه مصري عندكم في دبي 
اديك عنوانه على الخاص و انتم تتصرفوا :5::5:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> يمكن ان اصدق انها كذبة ابريل او اي شئ اخر الا ان الجروب موجود و بامكانك زيارته ان شئت  و المناقش واضح انه مصري عندكم في دبي
> اديك عنوانه على الخاص و انتم تتصرفوا :5::5:


 
لا ياعم الله الغني - لا عاوز عنوانه ولا عاوز زيارته - انا لا يشرفني التعامل مع الاشكال القذرة دي - وانا مازلت غير مصدق لان مافيش دليل مادي علي كلامك - يعني ايه واضح انه مصري؟ - قصدك من اللهجه يعني ( هذا لا يعتبر دليل علي انه مصري ) - وكل شئ وارد برضه 
اذا كان سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم لم يسلم من وجود منافقين حوله وهو الذي لا ينطق عن الهوي - يبقي ليه نستبعد وجودهم في هذا الزمان


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يونيو 2009)

http://www.masrawy.com/News/Egypt/Sports/2009/june/9/algeria_coach.aspx

اقرأتصريحات الكابتن رابح سعدان بعد ان انفض المولد ورايه في منتخب مصر ومديره الفني


----------



## نوارة (10 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?articleid=214369&issueid=1432
> 
> ايه اللي عملتوه في الفريق بتاعنا ده يا اخت نواره - 4 حالات تسمم منهم المدير الفني والمساعد الثاني له ومهاجم ( والمهاجم ده حالته يرثي لها ) ربنا يستر وكانهم راجعين من موقعه حربيه - اول مره مدير فني يرجع مصاب من مباراه هههههههههههه
> 
> والراجل بيقول انه ها يتكلم بعد كاس القارات يا اخ ايمن لكي يظهر حقاءق غائبه وسلملي علي الاضطهاد


 
والله ما عملنالهم ولا شيء...فقط اعطيناهم وجبات صحية :d واستقبلناهم احسن استقبال 

من خلال اعراض المرض الي يعانوا منه استنتجت انه هو نتيجة للهزيمة الي تعرضوا لها مش تسمم!!

مساكن ربي يكون معاهم و الله يشافيهم..​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يونيو 2009)

nouara قال:


> والله ما عملنالهم ولا شيء...فقط اعطيناهم وجبات صحية :d واستقبلناهم احسن استقبال​
> من خلال اعراض المرض الي يعانوا منه استنتجت انه _هو نتيجة للهزيمة الي تعرضوا لها مش تسمم_!!​
> مساكن ربي يكون معاهم و الله يشافيهم..​


 
لا يا اخت نوارة :70:التسمم ده حصل ليلة السبت قبل المباراه - يعني هما وصلوا الجمعه اتغدوا واتعشوا في اليوم ده وحصل اللي حصل -حتي التدريب يوم السبت اللي قبل المباراه لم يحضره المدير الفني بسبب مرضه - يعني كل ده قبل المباراه !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (10 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> :68::68::68:
> المهم أن هناك (جمعة + زكي) موجودان في الموضوع، ولم أبتعد كثيراً :7:
> 
> طيب... م. أيمن، وقد عرفنا أن مستقبلاً كروياً قمت بالتضيحة نتيجة دخولك الهندسة :80: .... ما هو تحليلك للعب الحضري؟؟ هل أخطأ كما يقولون؟؟
> ​



لالالالالالالالالالا
دا المهندس أبوالحلول متابع كمان:7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## eng abdallah (11 يونيو 2009)

لا تقل

أنا عبد المأمور

و لكن قل

أنا عَبدٌ مَأمُور​


----------



## eng abdallah (11 يونيو 2009)

*الفرق بين الوُضوء و الوَضوء
الأولى تعني عملية الوضوء نفسها
من غسل اليدين و الاستنشاق ..إلخ
أما الثانية تعني الماء الذي نتوضأ به*​


----------



## odwan (11 يونيو 2009)

من أجمل ماقرأت قصيدة ( أحب الصالحين )
أحـب الصالحيـن ولسـت منهـم 
لعلـي أن أنـال بـهـم شفـاعـة 
وأكـره مـن تجارتـه المعاصـي 
ولـو كنـا سـواء فـي البضاعـة 
يخاطبنـي السفيـه بكـل قـبـح 
فأكـره أكــون لــه مجيـبـا 
يزيـد سفاهـة فـأزيـد حلـمـا 
كعـود زاده الإحـراق طيـبـا 
شكوت إلى وكيـع سـؤ حفظـي 
فأرشدني إلـى تـرك المعاصـي 
وأخبرنـي بـأن العـلـم نــور 
ونـور الله لا يـهـدى لعـاصـي 
علـي ثيـاب لـو يبـاع جميعهـا 
بفلس لكان الفلس منهـن أكثـرا 
وفيهن نفس لـو تقـاس ببعضهـا 
نفوس الورى كانت أجل وأكبرا 
وما ضـر السيـف إغـلاق غمـده 
إذا كان عضبا أين ما وجهته فرى 
نعيـب زماننـا والعيـب فيـنـا 
ومـال زماننـا عـيـب سـوانـا 
ونهجو ذا الزمـان بغيـر ذنـب 
ولـو نطـق الزمـان لنـا هجانـا 
وليس الذئب يأكـل لحـم ذئـب 
ويأكـل بعضنـا بـعـض عيـانـا 
تموت الأسد في الغابـات جوعـا 
ولحـم الضـأن تأكلـه الـكـلاب 
وعبـد قـد ينـام علـى حـريـر 
وذو نسـب مفارشـه الـتـراب 
الدهر يومان ذا أمن وذا خطـر 
والعيش عيشان ذا صفو وذا كدر 
أما ترى البحر تعلو فوقـه جيـف 
وتستقـر بأقصـى قاعـه الـدرر 
وفي السماء نجـوم لا عـداد لهـا 
وليس يكسف إلا الشمـس والقمـر 
أخي لـن تنـال العلـم إلا بستـة 
سأنبيـك عـن تفصيلهـا ببـيـان 
ذكاء وحـرص واجتهـاد وبلغـة 
وصحبـة أستـاذ وطـول زمــان 
قالو سكت وقد خوصمت قلت لهم 
إن الجواب لبـاب الشـر مفتـاح 
والصمت عن جاهل أو أحمق شرفا 
وفيه أيضا لصون العـرض إصـلاح 
أما ترى الأسد تخشى وهي صامتة 
والكلب يخسى لعمري وهو نبـاح 
وعيناك إن أبدت إليـك مسـاؤا 
فدعها وقل يا عين للنـاس أعيـن 
فلا ينطقن منـك اللسـان بسـوءة 
فكلـك سـوءات وللنـاس ألسـن 
وعاشر بمعروف وسامح من اعتدى 
ودافع ولكن بالتي هـي أحسـن

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## eng abdallah (11 يونيو 2009)

قصيدة رائعة أخي الكريم
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## شادي يس (11 يونيو 2009)

أذكر الجميع بالاكثار من الصلاة على الرسول في يوم الجمعة 
بالاضافة إلى قراءة سورة الكهف
ولا ننسى صلة الرحم ولو بالهاتف


----------



## نوارة (12 يونيو 2009)

Ayman قال:


> الأخت نوارة طلعت مش جزائرية
> هي اسكندرانية واضح من اللهجة  و شكلها هددت فعلا المدرب الجزائري ​
> 
> تعرفوا ان هناك اقتراح باقامة مباراة مصر و الجزائر في الاسماعيلية !! ردا على موضوع بليده
> ...


 
:70: :70: :70:
الاسكندرانيين طلعوا جزائريين...واضح من اللهجة تاني ​ 


> وانشاء الله نربحوا نتيجة ايجابية وميكونش تعادل..


 
ممكن يكون اختلاف في النطق او التشكيل
بعد التشكيل باللهجة الجزائرية : نـَرَبْحُوا (هكذا تنطق عندنا باضافة الشدة في حرف الراء)​ 
رجعت مدينة البليدة مشهورة في مصر.....تنطق بالالف واللام وبالفرنسي blida 
والبليدة تعني المدينة الصغيرة...(البليدة تصغير لكلمة بلد)​ 
وهي مدينة الورود في الجزائر, والمدينة الي درست فيها انا ​


----------



## نوارة (12 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> لا يا اخت نوارة :70:التسمم ده حصل ليلة السبت قبل المباراه - يعني هما وصلوا الجمعه اتغدوا واتعشوا في اليوم ده وحصل اللي حصل -حتي التدريب يوم السبت اللي قبل المباراه لم يحضره المدير الفني بسبب مرضه - يعني كل ده قبل المباراه !!!!!!!!!!!


 
معليش الله يشافيهم 


هدي حالة المدرب واللاعبين الجزائريين قبل المبارات







وهذي بعد المبارات















​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (12 يونيو 2009)

خبر رياضي حلو لكل أهل حمص ( صعايدة سوريا ) ، يعني نحنا 

فوز الكرامة ببطولة الدوري .... ألف مبروك 
وعقبال بطولة آسيا


----------



## Abo Fares (12 يونيو 2009)

nouara قال:


> معليش الله يشافيهم
> 
> 
> هدي حالة المدرب واللاعبين الجزائريين قبل المبارات


 






:68::68::68:​


----------



## Abo Fares (12 يونيو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> خبر رياضي حلو لكل أهل حمص ( صعايدة سوريا ) ، يعني نحنا
> 
> فوز الكرامة ببطولة الدوري .... ألف مبروك
> وعقبال بطولة آسيا


 
مبرووووووووووك لفريق الكرامة (الكرامي بالحمصي :7... ولجميع الحماصنة....... 

اليوم العزيمة بالملتقى على الحماصنة :2: ....... أنس - إنسانة من تراب - skill - إيكوسان ...... منيح ما تقلنا عالغدا :68:​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (12 يونيو 2009)

أبشر أخي محمد 

لما تجوا ع حمص رح وصي أخي يقوم بواجبكم باعتباره كرماوي حتى النخاع ...

وأكيد الشباب الحماصني ما بيقصروا ، وكما يقال في الملاعب :

الحماصني نسور حرة 
ويللي يكرمهم مرة ... يكرموه ألف مرة ومرة 

كمان مرة مبروك للنسر الأزرق ، في كل مرة يزف الفرحة لحمص وأهلها 

شكراً على التهنئة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 يونيو 2009)

nouara قال:


> معليش الله يشافيهم​
> 
> هدي حالة المدرب واللاعبين الجزائريين قبل المبارات​
> 
> ...


 
حلوة المشاركه و الصورة دي يا اخت نواره - بس العبرة بالنهايه :7: واحلي شئ في الصورة دي ان راية مونديال 2010 مرفوعه فوق هرم :7: واحنا المصريين سيد من شيد وبني الاهرامات وبالتالي سيد من يتسلق الاهرامات  ومن يضحك اخيراً يضحك كثيراً - ومبروك الفوز في المباراة مرة ثالثه حتي اشعار آخر :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 يونيو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> أبشر أخي محمد
> 
> لما تجوا ع حمص رح وصي أخي يقوم بواجبكم باعتباره كرماوي حتى النخاع ...
> 
> ...


 
مبروك للاخوة الحماصنه وعقبال كل سنه :14:


----------



## نور الجزائرية (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اليوم فقط إطلعت على كل الردود التي كتبها الاخوة و الاخوات من تعليقات و تحليلات لمبارة كرة القدم التي جمعت فريقي مصر الحبيبة و الجزائر بلد المليون و النصف مليون شهيد .
أخوتي أخواتي ذالكم مجرد لقاء رياضي من المفروض ان يقرب بين الشقيقتين و لكن و ككل مرة الصحافة هي التي تقوم بنشر الفتنة في اوساط الشعب في كلتا البلدين ..الشباب العربي بطبعه ميّال لكرة القدم و حماسه تجاهها كبير جدا و الباحثين من أعداء الاسلام في ظاهرة التفرقة و نشر الفتنة يعرفون هذا فتكون فرصتهم الملائمة في استغلال هذا الحماس فيقومون بتغذيتة عبر الصحافة ليجعلوا منه نارا تشتعل في اعماق القلوب فتنال من الاشقاء:83: .
أعداء الاسلام لا يتوقفون عن العمل و المثابرة في البحث عن كل الثغرات التي تشتت المسلمين و تفتك بهم و نحن نائمون على انفسنا تليهينا مباراة عن الصلاة في وقتها و نأجل عمل اليوم الى الغد بعبارة في التأني السلامة و في العجلة الندامة و لن اتحدث عن تخاذلنا عبر الازمان لان الوقت و المكان غير مناسبين .
أختصر كلامي بأن اقول مبروك للفريقين المصري و الجزائري على انتصارهما:15: على نار الفتنة التي نشرتها الصحافة ,
مبروك عليهما الروح الرياضية :16: التي لعبوا بها و التي أحبطت نوايا السوء ...
دعائي الى الله ان تتحقق الاماني و يصبح الحلم حقيقة في مقابلة كروية :16: تجمع الفريقين على ارض المقدس فلسطين الغالية و امام جمهور فلسطيني حر ....قادر يا كريم


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 يونيو 2009)

احستني دكتوره نور
وجزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## Ayman (13 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مبروك للاخوة الحماصنه وعقبال كل سنه :14:




الف مبروووووووووووووك للاخوة الحمصاوية..

خد بالك مهندس محيي..الحماصنة اهلاويه..
و للا حضرتك متعاطف معهم عشان لفظ (صعايدة سوريا) :81::81:

:68::68::68::68::68::68:


----------



## Abo Fares (13 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> الف مبروووووووووووووك للاخوة الحمصاوية..
> 
> خد بالك مهندس محيي..الحماصنة اهلاويه..
> و للا حضرتك متعاطف معهم عشان لفظ (صعايدة سوريا) :81::81:
> ...


 
لا أبداً :70:...... اسمحلي قلك أخي أيمن إنك غلطان :7: ...... فريق الكرامة فاز البارحة في المباراة الحاسمة على منافسه على اللقب وهو فريق الاتحاد السوري، الذي يطلق عليه أيضاً اسم (الأهلي الحلبي) ههههههههه ..... طبعاً جاءت المباراة الفاصلة بعد أن خسر فريق الاتحاد (الأهلي الحلبي) من فريق المجد (الأهلي الدمشقي) هههههه ، أي أن صراع الأهلي (الحرب الأهلية) أدت إلى ضياع اللقب :68:

بس مع ذلك، أنا متأكد إنو الأخ م. محيي ما بيعرف كل هالقصص، وتعاطف مع كلمة (صعايدة سوريا) :7:

بالمناسبة..... أرى في توقيع الأخت إنسانة من تراب أنها ستتغيب مستقبلاً نظراً لظروفها.... أحييها هنا في هذا الموضوع باسمي وباسم جميع الأخوة في قسم الهندسة المدنية نظراً لكونها لفترة أحد أعضاء القسم، ونظراً لوجودها المحترم الراقي بيننا....... مع تمنياتنا لها وللجميع التوفيق لكل خير..

لكم جميـــــعاً تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (13 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> بالمناسبة..... أرى في توقيع الأخت إنسانة من تراب أنها ستتغيب مستقبلاً نظراً لظروفها.... أحييها هنا في هذا الموضوع باسمي وباسم جميع الأخوة في قسم الهندسة المدنية نظراً لكونها لفترة أحد أعضاء القسم، ونظراً لوجودها المحترم الراقي بيننا....... مع تمنياتنا لها وللجميع التوفيق لكل خير..
> لكم جميـــــعاً تحيــــــــاتي..​



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربنا معاكى اختى الغالية انسانه من تراب ........ وربنا يوفقك دايما فى حياتك 
هتوحشنا مشاركاتك فى المنتدى ...........
فى رعاية الله وحفظه ........
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng.sherif mahmoud (13 يونيو 2009)

فين الموضوع الرئيسي
موضوع العطلة وكيفية قضائها
كان نفسي اشارك في الوضوع بس مش لقيته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> الف مبروووووووووووووك للاخوة الحمصاوية..
> 
> خد بالك مهندس محيي..الحماصنة اهلاويه..
> و للا حضرتك متعاطف معهم عشان لفظ (صعايدة سوريا) :81::81:
> ...


 
مش تعاطف ولا حاجه يا حاج ايمن - بس طالما( صعايدة سوريا ) يبقي اكيد كسبوا اللقب عن جدارة واستحقاق دون الاستعانه بصديق او شئ من هذا القبيل :16:
وكما قال الاخ ابو الحلول - حرب اهليه - وهو ده اللي بناخده من الاهلي حروب ودمار و.......... :7:

:7:وسلملي علي الجميـــــــــــــــــع:7:


----------



## Ayman (13 يونيو 2009)

nouara قال:


> :70: :70: :70:
> الاسكندرانيين طلعوا جزائريين...واضح من اللهجة تاني ​
> ​
> ممكن يكون اختلاف في النطق او التشكيل
> ...



اهلا اخت نوارة
حقيقة لا افهم الخطأ في الاسم (بليدة)..
يعني..صرتي اسكندرانية مع شوية كلمات من بلاد الفرنجة (فرنسا) 
على فكرة انا لست اسكندرانيا و ان كنا (هنبهدلوكوا) في لقاء العودة


----------



## Ayman (13 يونيو 2009)

*التعريف الحقيقي لكلمة: "ما شفتهم"*

التعريف الحقيقي لكلمة: "ما شفتهم"
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (13 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> التعريف الحقيقي لكلمة: "ما شفتهم"


 

مهندس ايمن حلوة بس انا ملاحظ ان ولا واحد من " الرياضيين " لابس احمر وعلى الاغلب لابسين" ابيض " اللهم الا اشارة تحديد السرعة بالاحمر شكل السائق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 يونيو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> مهندس ايمن حلوة بس انا ملاحظ ان ولا واحد من " الرياضيين " لابس احمر وعلى الاغلب لابسين" ابيض " اللهم الا اشارة تحديد السرعة بالاحمر شكل السائق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههه


 
:7: علشان كده يا م محمد اشارة تحديد السرعه لم تصب بسؤ - لكن اللي لابسين ابيض ما شافهمش يا عيني وطبعا ده عذر كافي لغلق الموضوع وعدم محاسبته 
وسلملي علي شكل السائق :83:


----------



## anass81 (14 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مبروك للاخوة الحماصنه وعقبال كل سنه :14:



الله يبارك فيك أستاذ محي, وعقبال عن الصعايدة:16:

هو صحيح , مين هو فريق الصعيد في الدوري المصري؟:81:


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (14 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مبروك للاخوة الحماصنه وعقبال كل سنه :14:


 
الله يسمع منك ويبارك فيك ...

الحمد لله هذه المرة الرابعة على التوالي للكرامة الحمصي حيث يفوز فيها ببطولة الدوري السوري


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (14 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> الف مبروووووووووووووك للاخوة الحمصاوية..
> 
> خد بالك مهندس محيي..الحماصنة اهلاويه..
> و للا حضرتك متعاطف معهم عشان لفظ (صعايدة سوريا) :81::81:
> ...


 
الله يبارك فيك أخي ايمن 

هذا اللقب أطلقته علي معلمة مصرية بالمدرسة الإعدادية ، سبحان الله كنت فيها الحمصية الوحيدة وهي كانت صعيدية ، فالنكت على أهل الصعيد بمصر وأهل حمص في سوريا وبكل روح رياضية كنا نتقبل النكت ، وحتى الآن هذه المعلمة من اغلى الناس على قلبي ، وانا عجبني اللقب ( صعايدة سوريا ) فقررت الاحتفاظ به ...


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (14 يونيو 2009)

*بقي لي ساعات على السفر فأحببت أن أسلم عليكم ..... أرجو أن تدعو لي بالخير*



أبو الحلول قال:


> لا أبداً :70:...... اسمحلي قلك أخي أيمن إنك غلطان :7: ...... فريق الكرامة فاز البارحة في المباراة الحاسمة على منافسه على اللقب وهو فريق الاتحاد السوري، الذي يطلق عليه أيضاً اسم (الأهلي الحلبي) ههههههههه ..... طبعاً جاءت المباراة الفاصلة بعد أن خسر فريق الاتحاد (الأهلي الحلبي) من فريق المجد (الأهلي الدمشقي) هههههه ، أي أن صراع الأهلي (الحرب الأهلية) أدت إلى ضياع اللقب :68:​
> بس مع ذلك، أنا متأكد إنو الأخ م. محيي ما بيعرف كل هالقصص، وتعاطف مع كلمة (صعايدة سوريا) :7:​
> بالمناسبة..... أرى في توقيع الأخت إنسانة من تراب أنها ستتغيب مستقبلاً نظراً لظروفها.... أحييها هنا في هذا الموضوع باسمي وباسم جميع الأخوة في قسم الهندسة المدنية نظراً لكونها لفترة أحد أعضاء القسم، ونظراً لوجودها المحترم الراقي بيننا....... مع تمنياتنا لها وللجميع التوفيق لكل خير..​
> 
> لكم جميـــــعاً تحيــــــــاتي..​


 



الله يسلمك أخي محمد ويجزيك الخير 
بالرغم من بعد اختصاصي عن الهندسة المدنية باعتباري مهندسة غذائية ، إلا انني أحببتكم وأحببت روح الأخوة بينكم والتي تميز هذا القسم ، شكراً جزيلاً للجميع ....

وجمعنا الله وإياكم في جنات النعيم 








مهندسة رضى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ربنا معاكى اختى الغالية انسانه من تراب ........ وربنا يوفقك دايما فى حياتك
> هتوحشنا مشاركاتك فى المنتدى ...........
> فى رعاية الله وحفظه ........
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
الله يحفظك وشكراً جزيلاً ، وأملنا بالله كبير أن نكون وإياكم وباقي أخوتنا وأخواتنا من أهل اجنة 

أستودع الله وأماناتكم وخواتيم أعمالكم 
زوّدنا الله وإياكم التقوى وغفر لنا ولكم 



دمتم في رعاية الله وحفظه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> الله يبارك فيك أستاذ محي, وعقبال عن الصعايدة:16:
> 
> هو صحيح , مين هو فريق الصعيد في الدوري المصري؟:81:


 
حاليا فريق بترول اسيوط - وهناك فريق صاعد اسمه الجونه وده من الجنوب الشرقي (يعني ممكن نعتبره من الصعيد ) والبقية تأتي :7: ان شاء الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يونيو 2009)

اخواني الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعد قليل سيلتقي منتخب البرازيل ومنتخب مصر في مباراه مفروض انها في كرة القدم:7: – ونسأل الله ان تكون في كرة القدم :16: فعلا من قبل البرازيل ولا تكون في كرة السله ( من الاهداف التي سيحرزها لاعبو البرازيل ) – وعموماً مهما يحصل احنا ها نفضل نشجع منتخب مصر ونعتبر المباراه كانت في كرة القدم حسب نية منتخبنا الوطني وهو رايح جنوب افريقيا - لان الاعمال بالنيات:67: 
والغريب ان الكابتن حسن شحاته بيقول انه عارف كل شئ عن منتخب البرازيل – طب ما الدنيا كلها عارفه كل شئ عن منتخب البرازيل يا معلم:7: - ولا هي حرب نفسيه وعصبيه علي الجماهير :3::3::3: ---ولا العم دونجا يرد عليه ويقول ان منتخب مصر فريق قوي وهو طلب من لاعبيه أخذ المباراه مأخذ الجد :70::70::70:
واحنا بنسألكم الدعاء لمنتخب مصر انه يخرج بأقل خسائر من تلك الموقعه :3:


----------



## Ayman (15 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اخواني الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد قليل سيلتقي منتخب البرازيل ومنتخب مصر في مباراه مفروض انها في كرة القدم:7: – ونسأل الله ان تكون في كرة القدم :16: فعلا من قبل البرازيل ولا تكون في كرة السله ( من الاهداف التي سيحرزها لاعبو البرازيل ) – وعموماً مهما يحصل احنا ها نفضل نشجع منتخب مصر ونعتبر المباراه كانت في كرة القدم حسب نية منتخبنا الوطني وهو رايح جنوب افريقيا - لان الاعمال بالنيات:67:
> والغريب ان الكابتن حسن شحاته بيقول انه عارف كل شئ عن منتخب البرازيل – طب ما الدنيا كلها عارفه كل شئ عن منتخب البرازيل يا معلم:7: - ولا هي حرب نفسيه وعصبيه علي الجماهير :3::3::3: ---ولا العم دونجا يرد عليه ويقول ان منتخب مصر فريق قوي وهو طلب من لاعبيه أخذ المباراه مأخذ الجد :70::70::70:
> واحنا بنسألكم الدعاء لمنتخب مصر انه يخرج بأقل خسائر من تلك الموقعه :3:




متخافش من العم دونجا...فمن وجهة نظري انه اسوأ مدرب في تاريخ البرازيل 
الخوف من اللعيبه يا ريس
رغم تفاؤلي ...
ربنا يستر


----------



## Ayman (15 يونيو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> مهندس ايمن حلوة بس انا ملاحظ ان ولا واحد من " الرياضيين " لابس احمر وعلى الاغلب لابسين" ابيض " اللهم الا اشارة تحديد السرعة بالاحمر شكل السائق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههه



شايف اعداء النجاح دائما ما يقفون في طريق المارد الأحمر 
و اللا لكم وجهة نظر مختلفة ؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> متخافش من العم دونجا...فمن وجهة نظري انه اسوأ مدرب في تاريخ البرازيل
> الخوف من اللعيبه يا ريس
> رغم تفاؤلي ...
> ربنا يستر


 
ده طلع الكلام بجد :7: المعلم كان عارف كل شئ عن السمبا وكان عارف اللي احنا ما نعرفهوش :7: وحتي عم دونجا طلع كلامه صح وكان بيتقطع يا ولداه ههههههههههه - يظهر ان رجالته لم يأخذوا المباراه مأخذ الجد وكان ها يتهزم يارجاله - بس برضه البرازيل برازيل طبعاً :14:

احنا هدفنا ان فريقنا يرجع للفورمه قبل مباراة رواندا في 5 يوليو - رواندا اللي اعتقد بعد الماتش ده مهزومه 2 صفر هههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (15 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ده طلع الكلام بجد :7: المعلم كان عارف كل شئ عن السمبا وكان عارف اللي احنا ما نعرفهوش :7: وحتي عم دونجا طلع كلامه صح وكان بيتقطع يا ولداه ههههههههههه - يظهر ان رجالته لم يأخذوا المباراه مأخذ الجد وكان ها يتهزم يارجاله - بس برضه البرازيل برازيل طبعاً :14:
> 
> احنا هدفنا ان فريقنا يرجع للفورمه قبل مباراة رواندا في 5 يوليو - رواندا اللي اعتقد بعد الماتش ده مهزومه 2 صفر هههههههههههه


 
انا شفت من الدقيقة 60 للأخير...... 

مبروووووووك لمصر هذا المنتخب الرائع... أعتقد أن المباراة اليوم تعتبر نصراً لمصر... أكيد شفتو دونجا وهو عم يحك رقبته، وكاكا وهو خايف وقت بدو يشوت البنالتي و و و.......... 

الله حيو أبو تركيييييييكة :13:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> انا شفت من الدقيقة 60 للأخير...... ​
> مبروووووووك لمصر هذا المنتخب الرائع... أعتقد أن المباراة اليوم تعتبر نصراً لمصر... أكيد شفتو دونجا وهو عم يحك رقبته، وكاكا وهو خايف وقت بدو يشوت البنالتي و و و.......... ​
> 
> الله حيو أبو تركيييييييكة :13:​


 
مشكور جدا يا اخي الكريم ابو الحلول - هو ده حسن شحاته ياريس المدرب رقم 2 علي مستوي العالم حتي اشعار آخر:7: - فلازم يخلي دونجا يحك رقبته وكاكا يترعب هههههههه - وعلي فكره انا كمان ما شوفتش المباراه بس كنت متابعها من الشغل عن طريق النت 

وربنا يبعد عنه النيران الصديقه - وعاوزين بقي الاخوه الجزائريين يقوموا بدورهم ويتعادلوا مع زامبيا يوم 20 يونيو- ويتعادلوا تاني في الجزائر الماتش اللي بعده - ويبقي جزا الله الجميع كل خير :7: ويسيبوا الباقي علي الله ثم علي المعلم ابو كريم - وسلملي علي تصفيات كاس العالم ههههههههه


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (15 يونيو 2009)

بالفعل منتخب مصر لعب بشكل رائع ,,, وكانت الدقائق الخمسة من 50 الى 55 من الدقائق الرائعة ناهيك عن الشعور بالفخر كمنتخب عربي امام من هو من افضل منتخبات العالم ..

 كما ان المعلم وتبديلاته اتت اكلها وكانت في محلها بالرغم من عدم فوز مصر الا ان المباراة جائت مجرياتها بشكل رائع وستمنح المنتخب دفعة معنوية قوية في مشوارها لكاس العالم والذي ادعو الله ان يتم على افضل وجه .


----------



## نوارة (15 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور جدا يا اخي الكريم ابو الحلول - هو ده حسن شحاته ياريس المدرب رقم 2 علي مستوي العالم حتي اشعار آخر:7: - فلازم يخلي دونجا يحك رقبته وكاكا يترعب هههههههه - وعلي فكره انا كمان ما شوفتش المباراه بس كنت متابعها من الشغل عن طريق النت
> 
> وربنا يبعد عنه النيران الصديقه - وعاوزين بقي الاخوه الجزائريين يقوموا بدورهم ويتعادلوا مع زامبيا يوم 20 يونيو- ويتعادلوا تاني في الجزائر الماتش اللي بعده - ويبقي جزا الله الجميع كل خير :7: ويسيبوا الباقي علي الله ثم علي المعلم ابو كريم - وسلملي علي تصفيات كاس العالم ههههههههه


 
انا ما لحقت على الماتش من الاول...شفت ضربة الجزاء فقط لكن قالولي ان المنتخب المصري لعب بشكل رائع...مبرووك للمنتخب المصري:14: 
اظن انو الاخوة المصريين استفادوا من مبارات الجزائر و قاموا بتهديد المدرب حسن شحاتة واللاعبين كلهم..​


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (15 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله لعودة الثقة لمنتخب مصر الذي لعب شوطا ثانيا مع فريق البرازيل على طريقة المباريات العالمية ونتمني استمرار الأداء المتميز في المباريات القادمة وممكن المنتخب يعملها ويوصل للدور التاني وتبقي مفاجأة القرن ....... ممكن؟؟!!
يارب الفوز لمصر ....وياريييييييييييت كمان ننسي كلمة التمثيل المشرف.


----------



## step6 (15 يونيو 2009)

الظاهر علينا بقينا ملطشة للفرق كلها :5: دة حتي البرازيل غلبتنا الخوف من ايطاليا يا تعمل مفجأه الماتش الجاي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يونيو 2009)

nouara قال:


> انا ما لحقت على الماتش من الاول...شفت ضربة الجزاء فقط لكن قالولي ان المنتخب المصري لعب بشكل رائع...مبرووك للمنتخب المصري:14:
> 
> اظن انو الاخوة المصريين استفادوا من مبارات الجزائر و قاموا بتهديد المدرب حسن شحاتة واللاعبين كلهم..​


 
:70:لا يا اخت نواره احنا عمرنا ما نهدد المعلم - وحتي لو ما وصلناش كاس العالم فهو علي راسنا ومقامه كبير اوي عندنــــــــــــا لان النتائج بتكون خاضعه لتوفيق الله سبحانه وتعالي - وعاوزين الاخوة في الجزائر يشدوا حيلهم علشان يتعادلوا مع زامبيا بعد 5 ايام :16: يعني يوم الجمعه القادم وكويس ان منتخب الجزائر موجود في جنوب افريقيا دلوقتي علشان يوصل زامبيا وهو مشحون ويحقق التعادل :7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يونيو 2009)

step6 قال:


> الظاهر علينا بقينا ملطشة للفرق كلها :5: دة حتي البرازيل غلبتنا الخوف من ايطاليا يا تعمل مفجأه الماتش الجاي


 
حلوة يا اخ step6 ملعوبه - طب الجزائر وتكسبنا ماشي اهي دوله شقيقه ومابين الاخوات مافيش فرق لكن البرازيل كمان !!!!!!!!! فعلا بقينا ملطشه - عليه العوض ومنه العوض :7: :5::15:


----------



## eng abdallah (15 يونيو 2009)

لتحميل أهداف مصر و البرازيل

http://zero10.us/m1.php?id=90974


----------



## Ayman (15 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> حلوة يا اخ step6 ملعوبه - طب الجزائر وتكسبنا ماشي اهي دوله شقيقه ومابين الاخوات مافيش فرق لكن البرازيل كمان !!!!!!!!! فعلا بقينا ملطشه - عليه العوض ومنه العوض :7: :5::15:



الحق ايطاليا كانت مهزومة !! و لسة متعادلة
يبدو ان المجموعة سترى فيها العجب
لا أستهين بامريكا و لا اتوقع الفوز عليها لكن ضيعنا مباراة البرازيل فعلا من ايدنا و كنا اقرب للفوز و ليس التعادل ..


----------



## Ayman (15 يونيو 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> لتحميل أهداف مصر و البرازيل
> 
> http://zero10.us/m1.php?id=90974



جزاك الله خيرا اخ عبد الله..
لكن ارغب بشده في مشاهدة ضربةالجزاء(لمسة اليد) لاني لم ارها
هل من لينك؟


----------



## eng abdallah (15 يونيو 2009)

http://www.sudantop.com/news/?p=4862


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخ عبد الله..
> لكن ارغب بشده في مشاهدة ضربةالجزاء(لمسة اليد) لاني لم ارها
> هل من لينك؟


 
ده بيقوللك يا اخ ايمن ان الحكم بعد ما اتخذ قرار ان الكرة ضربة ركنيه غير رايه - :7:علي ما يبدو ان الحكم ده هو ريشه بتاع انجلتلرا وكان مبعوث العنايه الالهيه لرفع الظلم عن الفريق الاصفر ( الاسماعيلي بتاع قارة امريكا ) - :7:وحسبها ضربة جزاء بناءاً علي قرار من الحكم الرابع وبالاستعانه بشاشة الملعب - بالاضافه ان الكره اللي قبلها فاول لصالح وائل جمعه


----------



## Abo Fares (16 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخ عبد الله..
> لكن ارغب بشده في مشاهدة ضربةالجزاء(لمسة اليد) لاني لم ارها
> هل من لينك؟


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> ده بيقوللك يا اخ ايمن ان الحكم بعد ما اتخذ قرار ان الكرة ضربة ركنيه غير رايه - :7:علي ما يبدو ان الحكم ده هو ريشه بتاع انجلتلرا وكان مبعوث العنايه الالهيه لرفع الظلم عن الفريق الاصفر ( الاسماعيلي بتاع قارة امريكا ) - :7:وحسبها ضربة جزاء بناءاً علي قرار من الحكم الرابع وبالاستعانه بشاشة الملعب - بالاضافه ان الكره اللي قبلها فاول لصالح وائل جمعه


 
الحق يقال... هي فعلاً كانت ضربة جزاء صحيحة... 

الحكم بدايةً اعتمدها ركلة ركنية، وخاصة عندما شكى اللاعب من إصابة في الوجه على أساس أن الكرة اصطدمت بوجهه  ....... فعلاً مشيت عليي وعالحكم وعلى البعض ههههه .. بس للأسف حكم الراية أشار بأنها ضربة جزاء :69: ، والمشكلة أن اللاعب طرد مع أنه لعب دوراً مهمة على الجناح الأيمن :80:

انشالله الجاية أحسن  ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> الحق يقال... هي فعلاً كانت ضربة جزاء صحيحة... ​
> الحكم بدايةً اعتمدها ركلة ركنية، وخاصة عندما شكى اللاعب من إصابة في الوجه على أساس أن الكرة اصطدمت بوجهه  ....... فعلاً مشيت عليي وعالحكم وعلى البعض ههههه .. بس للأسف حكم الراية أشار بأنها ضربة جزاء :69: ، والمشكلة أن اللاعب طرد مع أنه لعب دوراً مهمة على الجناح الأيمن :80:​
> 
> انشالله الجاية أحسن  ​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ما اختلفناش انها ضربة جزاء صحيحه ولو لم تصطدم بيد المحمدي لكانت داخل الشباك لكن احنا بنتكلم علي ان الحكم حسبها ركنيه - زي ريشه كده لماحول الدوري من الاسماعيليه الي القاهره و حسب فاول علي ابو تريكه ولما ابو تريكه بص له راح مغير رأيه وحسبها هدف بعد الكره ما دخلت - وده معناه ان ريشه حكم من الطراز العالمي :68: - ولولا استهبال المحمدي ونومه في الارض لكانت الركنيه اتلعبت وانتهينا - لكن الحمد لله احنا كنا فين وبقينا فين انا كنت متخيل انها كانت هاتبقي مباراة سله ومن طرف واحد :67: 

واعتقد ان ايطاليا هاتقفل الماتش - لانهم اساتذة في الدفاع - ولن تكون المباراة كسابقتها - الا اذا المعلم كان معاه الشفرة اللي يفك بيها طلاسم الخطه الايطاليه :63:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 يونيو 2009)

http://www.fifa.com/newscentre/index.html

الفيفا عامل تصويت لاختيار احسن حارس في البطوله علي الرابط اعلاه - وعصام الحضري حتي الآن حاصل علي 24.5% من الاصوات وترتيبه رقم 2 بعد حارس اسبانيا الحاصل علي 35.5% ويسبق حارس ايطاليا الحاصل علي 18.5% - شارك برأيك واختر عصام الحضري حتي يحافظ علي هذا المركز


----------



## enghaythamkh (16 يونيو 2009)

شو الفرق بين المكدوسة والأرملة ؟؟
وحدة بجوز ووحدة بلا جوز .

شو الشي اللي ما بدوب بالماء ؟؟
السمك .

ما الذي يفعله الفينيقيين بعد الخروج من البحر ؟؟
بينشفوا حالون .

كيف ممكن نطور الهيلوكبتر ؟؟
نركب مكيف بدل المروحة .

ماذا تفعل إذا أردت شرب حليب بارد ؟؟
نضع البقرة في البراد .

وبإنتظار المزيد ......


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (16 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> http://www.fifa.com/newscentre/index.html
> 
> الفيفا عامل تصويت لاختيار احسن حارس في البطوله علي الرابط اعلاه - وعصام الحضري حتي الآن حاصل علي 24.5% من الاصوات وترتيبه رقم 2 بعد حارس اسبانيا الحاصل علي 35.5% ويسبق حارس ايطاليا الحاصل علي 18.5% - شارك برأيك واختر عصام الحضري حتي يحافظ علي هذا المركز


 

مع ان كازياس حارس اسبانيا وريال مدريد ( فريقي المفضل عالميا ) هو من اراه باحقية الافضل على مستوى العالم لكككككككككككككن مع حارس عربي والحضري لا اكيد صوت يا باشا والنتيجة الحالية 25.74 مقابل 35.13 لكازياس


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (16 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ما اختلفناش انها ضربة جزاء صحيحه ولو لم تصطدم بيد المحمدي لكانت داخل الشباك لكن احنا بنتكلم علي ان الحكم حسبها ركنيه - زي ريشه كده لماحول الدوري من الاسماعيليه الي القاهره و حسب فاول علي ابو تريكه ولما ابو تريكه بص له راح مغير رأيه وحسبها هدف بعد الكره ما دخلت - وده معناه ان ريشه حكم من الطراز العالمي :68: - ولولا استهبال المحمدي ونومه في الارض لكانت الركنيه اتلعبت وانتهينا - لكن الحمد لله احنا كنا فين وبقينا فين انا كنت متخيل انها كانت هاتبقي مباراة سله ومن طرف واحد :67:
> 
> واعتقد ان ايطاليا هاتقفل الماتش - لانهم اساتذة في الدفاع - ولن تكون المباراة كسابقتها - الا اذا المعلم كان معاه الشفرة اللي يفك بيها طلاسم الخطه الايطاليه :63:


 
مهندس محي انا مش معاك في تعقيبك الاخير على صعوبة الدفاع الايطالي ... نعم هذا الكلام كان في السابق ( حتى كاس العالم 2006) ولكن بعد ذلك المتابع لمباريات الطليان يعلم جيدا المعاناة في دفاعهم .. 

بالعكس انا ارى ان المعلم يجب ان يركز على هذه الناحية وهي ضعف الخطوط الدفاعية لهم بتقوية الوسط ( عبد الملك والمحمدي وشوقي ) لدعم ابو تريكة وزيدان .. 
مع وضع خطة للدفاع للتصدي ومراقبة اهم لاعبين الطليان ( روسي ودي روسي و جيلاردينو ) 

ولا اعلم ولكني جدا متفائل في المنتخب المصري في هذا اللقاء والذي ساعتبره بمثابة الحكم الحقيقي لقوة منتخب مصر ومدى قدرته على الثبات بمستوى واحد امام الافرقة القوية .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (16 يونيو 2009)

enghaythamkh قال:


> شو الفرق بين المكدوسة والأرملة ؟؟
> وحدة بجوز ووحدة بلا جوز .
> 
> شو الشي اللي ما بدوب بالماء ؟؟
> ...


 

حلوة مهندس هيثم تسلم ايديك ... ملاحظة ( المكدوسة في الفقرة الاولى اعتقد هي ( المكدوس بدون تاء مربوطة كما نسميها ) وهي باذنجان محشي بجوز وثوم و... مع زيت الزيتون ... وتحفظ لفترة ) اصحيح ام عنيت شئ اخر ؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 يونيو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> مهندس محي انا مش معاك في تعقيبك الاخير على صعوبة الدفاع الايطالي ... نعم هذا الكلام كان في السابق ( حتى كاس العالم 2006) ولكن بعد ذلك المتابع لمباريات الطليان يعلم جيدا المعاناة في دفاعهم ..
> 
> بالعكس انا ارى ان المعلم يجب ان يركز على هذه الناحية وهي ضعف الخطوط الدفاعية لهم بتقوية الوسط ( عبد الملك والمحمدي وشوقي ) لدعم ابو تريكة وزيدان ..
> مع وضع خطة للدفاع للتصدي ومراقبة اهم لاعبين الطليان ( روسي ودي روسي و جيلاردينو )
> ...


 
اهلا ناقدنا الرياضي الكبير م محمد زايد:7:

الحقيقه انا غير متابع للمنتخب الايطالي بس اعتقد ان من حسن حظهم ان ماتشهم مع مصر كان بعد ماتش مصر والبرازيل لذلك سيكون لعبهم بحرص شويه وتامين دفاعي - غير البرازيل اللي لعبها مفتوح وده اللي خللي ماتش البرازيل ومصر فيه لعب جمالي - وماتقلقشي علي المعلم - بس هي المشكله في الاخطاء الساذجه من المدافعين المصريين وخصوصاً وائل جمعه :81:وهاني سعيد:81:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 يونيو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> مع ان كازياس حارس اسبانيا وريال مدريد ( فريقي المفضل عالميا ) هو من اراه باحقية الافضل على مستوى العالم لكككككككككككككن مع حارس عربي والحضري لا اكيد صوت يا باشا والنتيجة الحالية 25.74 مقابل 35.13 لكازياس


 
مشكور جدا يا هندسه - مع العلم ان كازياس رقم 1 بدون منازع - انما احنا عاوزين نحافظ علي وجود الحضري في المركز الثاني خاصة (ان مصر هاتخرج من الدور الاول ) وان اسبانيا مرشحه للفوز باللقب - و انا اتمني ان مصر تخرج من الدور الاول لان عندنا مباراة رواندا يوم 5 يوليو والبطوله لو استمرت هاتنتهي يوم 28 يونيو وده موعد لن يعطي للاعبين قسط من الراحه قبل مباراة رواندا - لان الاعبين خارجين من الموسم ولعبوا مباراة الجزائر ومباريات كاس القارات - كل 3 ايام مباراه - وممكن يحصل انهيار بدني ( لاقدر الله ) علي ماتش رواندا ونبقي كده مش تمام - رغم ان ابو كريم قدها وقدود والله


----------



## Abo Fares (16 يونيو 2009)

اسمعوا مني........ ديروا بالكم من بيرلو... مصدر الخطر عند الطليان 

بالتوفيق للجميـــــــع ​


----------



## eng abdallah (17 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> الحق يقال... هي فعلاً كانت ضربة جزاء صحيحة... ​
> الحكم بدايةً اعتمدها ركلة ركنية، وخاصة عندما شكى اللاعب من إصابة في الوجه على أساس أن الكرة اصطدمت بوجهه  ....... فعلاً مشيت عليي وعالحكم وعلى البعض ههههه .. بس للأسف حكم الراية أشار بأنها ضربة جزاء :69: ، والمشكلة أن اللاعب طرد مع أنه لعب دوراً مهمة على الجناح الأيمن :80:​
> 
> إن شاء الله الجاية أحسن  ​


 
الحق يقال يا بشمهندس أبو الحلول​ 
الكرة ليست ضربة جزاء​ 
الكرة فعلا جاءت في يد اللاعب أحمد المحمدي :28:​ 
لكن قبل أن تأتي الكرة ليد المحمدي​ 
قام اللاعب رقم 9 بجذب وائل جمعة مدافع مصر​ 
و المفروض الحكم يحتسب خطأ :81:​ 
مع العلم إن الحكم رأى هذه اللعبة جيداً:87:​ 
لكنه تغاضى عنها:81:​ 
حتى يحرم منتخب مصر من الخروج بالنتيجة مع الأداء​


----------



## eng abdallah (17 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> اسمعوا مني........ ديروا بالكم من بيرلو... مصدر الخطر عند الطليان
> 
> 
> 
> بالتوفيق للجميـــــــع ​






إن شاء الله مصر قادرة على الفوز

مع العلم أن طريقة لعب إيطاليا تمتاز بالعنف الشديد

غير طريقة لعب البرازيل تماما​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 يونيو 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> إن شاء الله مصر قادرة على الفوز
> 
> مع العلم أن طريقة لعب إيطاليا تمتاز بالعنف الشديد
> 
> غير طريقة لعب البرازيل تماما[/center]


 
وطريقة لعبهم مستفزة فنياً وخططياً وممكن ينرفزوا اللاعبين ويخرجوهم عن تركيزهم - زي ما حصل مع زين الدين زيدان في كاس العالم 2006 ووصلوه انه ينطرد وينهي حياته في الملاعب بصورة دراماتيكيه وبطرد في آخر مباراه له


----------



## Ayman (17 يونيو 2009)

*كاتب شهير بالتايمز: أبوتريكة أفضل لاعب داخل المستطيل الأخضر*



> ندن/أ ش أ/ وصف كاتب بريطاني محمد أبوتريكة أنه من فصيلة اللاعبين الكبار وقال أنه أظهر أداء متميزا في مباراة مصر والبرازيل والتي أقيمت بينهما مساء الاثنين في إطار كأس القارات جعله يعتلى منصة أفضل لاعب داخل المستطيل الأخضر.
> 
> وذكر التحليل الذي نشرته صحيفة "التايمز" البريطانية لكاتبها الشهير جابرييل ماركوتي أن لاعب الوسط المصري أبوتريكة وضع دراسته أمام كرة القدم لفترة طويلة من حياته قبل أن ينتقل إلى الأهلي وهو في سن (25) من عمره مضيفا أنه في وقت كان معظم لاعبي الكرة في العالم يحلمون بعرض مغري للانتقال إلى الدوريات الأوروبية كان أبوتريكة يردد نفس الكلمة (لا).
> 
> ...


هل هو تحريض لابو تريكة؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 يونيو 2009)

ميزة ابو تريكه يا اخ ايمن انه لاعب تكتيكي وبيضع نفسه في خدمة مدربه سواء في النادي او المنتخب وكل اللاعبين اللي بينجحوا كمحترفين لازم يكونوا كده زي احمد حسن وابو تركه وهاني رمزي وعماد متعب 

وباقي اللاعبين المصريين بيفتقدوا تلك الميزة زي محمد بركات اللي كان بيهاجم حسن شحاته في الاول انه لم يختاره وجمال حمزة وشيكابلا وعلي راسهم ميدو - الذي يعتبر نفسه فلتة زمانه ولا يحترم مدربه بدليل انه كل كم شهر في نادي شكل - رغم انه مؤهل بدنياً وفنياً ولكنه غير مؤهل تكتيكياً - وابسط دليل في هذا الموضوع رد فعله عند تغييره في بطولة 2006 واعتدائه علي حسن شحاته باسلوب مقزز ومنفر ( لمجرد التغيير) - رغم ان هذا التغيير بنزول عمرو زكي هو الذي صعد بنا الي النهائي في تلك البطوله والفوز بها - يعني البيه معتبر نفسه فاهم اكتر من الجهاز الفني -

وطبعا اي مدرب محتاج لاعب يطيعه وينفذ له المهمه المطلوبه منه - ولو دققت في مباراة البرازيل تلاقي ان خروج احمد حسن كان تغيير تكتيكي والتزام اللاعب وعدم ضجره ادي ان المدرب يقلب المباراه وامام فريق زي البرازيل - لكن لو كان ميدو هو اللي بيلعب وجه يغيره كان عمللنا فضيحه في الملعب - يبقي ميدو لا يصلح لان يكون لاعب في منتخب مصر - والمعلم حسن شحاته فاهم شغله وفاهم النقطه دي كويس علشان كده لم يختاره في 2008 ( وكسب البطوله بدونه ) - وكذلك لم يختاره في كأس القارات وعمل عرض قوي امام البرازيل - 

وعلشان المعلم دماغه كبيره واخلاقه عاليه لم يشن هجوم علي اي لاعب او حتي ناقض رياضي من بتوع النيران الصديقه:78: ( قصدي ناقد:67: ) ولكن مارس مهام وظيفته واستخدم حقوقه الفنيه في الاختيارات ولم ولن يبدي اي اسباب لاستبعاد ميدو او اي لاعب وصرح بذلك ( ان الجهاز الفني يحتفظ لنفسه باسباب استبعاد اي لاعب لامور فنيه ) 0 بالعكس عمال يقول رغم اننا نفتقد عمرو زكي وميدو الا اننا سنثبت للعالم انا نستحق مكان بجوار العمالقه - طب ما انت يامعلم اللي استبعدت ميدو هههههههههههه - هانقول ايه بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ معلممممممممممم:12:

علشان كده ابو تريكه من يوم ما راح الاهلي وهو لاعب رقم واحد في المنتخب والاهلي لانه ملتزم بشغله ولا يتطاول علي مدربه - وابو تريكه لو احترف في اي مكان سيكون متميز جداً ان شاء الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 يونيو 2009)

http://www.yallakora.com/arabic/news/details.aspx?id=85217&Catid=1&region=

شوفوا ماذا قال مدرب ايطاليا عن حسن شحاته من ايام بطولة 2006 - وماذا قال مانويل جوزيه مدرب الاهلي السابق قبل مباراة البرازيل عن لاعبي مصر وعن حسن شحاته ( بيقوا ان حسن شحاته مدرب سئ ولكنه محظوظ واللا عبين المصريين عشوائيين ) 

ملاحظه مهمه جداً : مانويل جوزيه مدرب علي مستوي الانديه فقط ( اندية افريقيه الخاليه من المواهب بسبب احترافها في اوروبا - والانديه المصريه التي يتولي الاهلي قتل مواهبها بشرائها ووضعها علي دكة الاحتياطي حتي تصدأ )

انما حسن شحاته مدرب منتخب مصر و,,,,,,,,,,,, كفايه كده 

وعجبي ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (18 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> http://www.yallakora.com/arabic/news/details.aspx?id=85217&catid=1&region=
> 
> شوفوا ماذا قال مدرب ايطاليا عن حسن شحاته من ايام بطولة 2006 - وماذا قال مانويل جوزيه مدرب الاهلي السابق قبل مباراة البرازيل عن لاعبي مصر وعن حسن شحاته ( بيقوا ان حسن شحاته مدرب سئ ولكنه محظوظ واللا عبين المصريين عشوائيين )
> 
> ...


على كل مهما كان حسن شحاته مسلم
ولابد ان يحب اكثر من هذا الرجل
بس بصراحة بضايق منه جدا لما بشوف السلسلة في رقبته رغم كبر سنة وشعره الأبيض
وبحس انه بيقل قيمة نفسه كده


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> على كل مهما كان حسن شحاته مسلم
> ولابد ان يحب اكثر من هذا الرجل
> بس بصراحة بضايق منه جدا لما بشوف السلسلة في رقبته رغم كبر سنة وشعره الأبيض
> وبحس انه بيقل قيمة نفسه كده


 
اهلا حاج ابراهيم الاهلاوي :13:

انا باتكلم عن تقييم موضوعي في المهنه من حيث النتائج والكفاءه بغض النظر عن الدين في هذا التقييم - لانه لو اخذنا موضوع الدين في الاعتبار يبقي المفروض جوزيه ده وكل من هو علي شاكلته ما يعتبش مصر ولا يدخلها اصلاً - لكن حتي لو قيمنا الموضوع كعمل وكفاءه المفروض برضه ان ما يعتبهاش ولا يدخلها ورايه في حسن شحاته ده ينم عن حقد وكره عميق له لان المعلم اثبت ان موضوع المدرب الاجنبي او الخبير الاجنبي ( هجص * هجص ) وماهي الا مصالح شخصيه وبيزنس وجهل وفســــــــــــــــاد 

لان وارد انك تجيب خبير في اي مجال مش شرط في الرياضه ولكن يجب ان يكون فعلا خبير وكفء ويكون راجل محترم ولما يقول رايه في شخص او فريق عمل معاون له يجب يكون رأي موضوعي ويعطي كل ذي حق حقه - انما لما يقول ان اللاعبين المصريين عشوائيين فهو ينسب كل انجازاته مع الاهلي له هو فقط وللاعبين الاجانب :3: - يعني هو عمل من الفسيخ شربات - وده نابع عن غرور وكبرياء ماهو ببالغه -

لدرجة انه اهمل جميع اللاعبين في اتصاراته و كأن اللعيبه بينزلوا ارض الملعب وكل واحد معاه عودين قصب وكيس ترمس وكيس لب ويقعدوا ورا المرمي يمصوا قصب ويقزقزوا لب لحد ما الحكم يصفر وبعدين ينزلوا يشيلوا الكاس اللي جابه جوزيه :14:- قمة الاسفاف والاستخفاف بمجهود الناس وتعبهم وعقولهم 

وللاسف ادارة الاهلي العقيمه:81: - عفوا الحكيمه :67:- كانت ماشيه وراه علي طول الخط بدون اي مناقشه وبدون اي محاذير او خطوط حمراء يجب الا يتجاوزها - وكان يعمل ضد مصلحة المنتخب والاهلي يدعمه بدون اي تفكير - رغم ان الاهلي واخد 29 بطولة دوري قبل جوزيه وكان نادي القرن الماضي بدون خدمات جوزيه يعني نادي بطولات يبقي ايه جوزيه ده اللي جاي يتمنظر علينا ويستخف بينا ( انه الفساد والبيزنيس الموجود في كل مجالات العمل في عالمنا العربي ) - 

والدليل اللي عمله في الحضري والهجمه الاعلاميه الشرسه التي قادها الاهلي وبوقه الاعلامي عليه لمجرد انه عاوز يسيب الاهلي - اصل الاهلي هو اللي يسيب انما لعيب يقول اسيب الاهلي هيهات - والتي ادت الي اهتزاز مستواه لفقدانه تركيزه 

والقهر اللي كان عامله في اللعيبه هو اللي كان مسكتهم وماكنشي حد عاوز يتكلم لانهم بيحافظوا علي اكل عيشهم :3:- انما لكل شئ حدود واكتر واحد ثار عليه هو الحضري وبعده حسين علي الذي صرح بكرهه للاهلي وتقدم بشكوي لانه لم يلعب 10% من المباريات حسب لوائح الفيفا والاهلي دلوقتي بيحاول يخللي اللاعب يتنازل عن الشكوي ( محمود الخطيب شخصياً بيفاوض اللاعب في هذا الامر ولكن اللاعب مصر علي موقفه ) - ومشكله دكة الاحتياطي اللي كانت مليئه بالنجوم وبسلامته متجاهلهم كلهم وغيره كتييييييييييييييييير 

وسيد معوض كان في المنتخب 2008 وهو لاعب في الاسماعيلي وبعد البطوله الاهلي اشتراه والبيه جوزيه ركنه لدرجة ان اللاعب مستواه نزل وحسن شحاته في مباراة زامبيا لم يجد ظهير ايسر فاضطر لاشراك بركات في هذا المركز والنتيجه ان احنا اتعادلنا علي ارضنا في تصفيات كاس العالم 

وعلشان تعرف ان الموضوع عمولات وبيزنيس - جوزيه اخد مكافأة الحصول علي دوري مصر العام الماضي ( بتاع ريشه ) 1.3 مليون يورو مكافأة الدوري فقط وراتبه الشهري 83 الف يورو خالصة الضرائب - انما ابو كريم حصل علي بطولة 2006 وكان راتبه الشهري 50 الف جنيه مصري ويعمل بدون عقد - وبعد البطوله اضطروا يعملوله عقد آملين ان العقد يتفسخ مع اول اخفاق ويجيبوا جوزيه مكانه :11: ولكن ربك بالمرصاد - حصل علي بطولة 2008 فاضطروا يكافؤه ويضاعفوا الراتب يعني بقي 100 الف جنيه مصري :77:آملين ايضاً في فسخ العقد عند اول اخفاق ( رغم انه اصبح مدرب عالمي بشهادة الفيفا ) ودلوقتي بشهادة افضل مدربي العالم كله بعد مباراة البرازيل - يبقي مين جوزيه ده اللي بيقول ان المعلم حسن شحاته مدرب سئ ولكنه محظوظ ( رقم كم علي العالم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اذا كان له ترتيب اصلا - وللاسف بعض الجهلاويه بيقولوا ان حسن شحاته كان بيلعب بخطة جوزيه ولما جوزيه مشي المنتخب مش عارف يلعب :67:- طب هو جوزيه لما مشي الخطه بتاعته بتمشي معاه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :81:ههههههههههههه


نرجع لكلامك لما يكون حسن شحاته راجل مسلم وعربي واكفأ من الراجل الشايب العايب ابو سلسله - بالنتائج والارقام - يبقي نقف جنبه ونساعده وندعمه ولا نحاربه :78: ونكسر مجاديفه ونتمني له الفشل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وسلملي علي الاداره الحكيمه :67::67::67:


----------



## eng abdallah (18 يونيو 2009)

نبارك للمشرف أبو الحلول
بمناسبة دخوله على قوة التقييم الـ100


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> نبارك للمشرف أبو الحلول
> بمناسبة دخوله على قوة التقييم الـ100


 
مبروك :14: يا م ابو الحلول وعقبال ماتوصل ل :14:1000- ولو اني شايف ان احنا المفروض نبارك لقوة التقييم 100 علي وصول ابو الحلول ليها :67:- فمبروك عليها ابو الحلول ( وعلينا احنا كمان :7


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

http://www.filgoal.com/Arabic/News.asp?NewsID=56808

تحليل فني عن اسلوب لعب المنتخب الايطالي المتوقع في مباراة الليله - ونتمني التوفيق لمنتخب مصر بتقديم مباراة طيبه بغض النظر عن النتيجه


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يونيو 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> نبارك للمشرف أبو الحلول
> بمناسبة دخوله على قوة التقييم الـ100


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> مبروك :14: يا م ابو الحلول وعقبال ماتوصل ل :14:1000- ولو اني شايف ان احنا المفروض نبارك لقوة التقييم 100 علي وصول ابو الحلول ليها :67:- فمبروك عليها ابو الحلول ( وعلينا احنا كمان :7


 
م. عبدالله .. م. محيي ...... جزاكما الله خيراً أنتم والجميع...... 

طبعاً قوة التقييم تتعلق بشكل مباشر بحجم التقييم...... وبالتالي تتعلق بشكل مباشر بمن قيمني من الأعضاء.... وبالتالي تتعلق بشكل مباشر بكم أنتم ........ شكراً جزيلاً لكم جميعاً..

بالمناسبة.... م. عبدالله باركلي إلي...... م. محيي بارك للتقييم......... أنا أبارك لكم، قوالتقييم هذه ستستقر في صناديقكم :68:

ولكن كأني أرى أن الرقم ما يزال 99 :7:







لكم جميـــــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> م. عبدالله .. م. محيي ...... جزاكما الله خيراً أنتم والجميع......​
> طبعاً قوة التقييم تتعلق بشكل مباشر بحجم التقييم...... وبالتالي تتعلق بشكل مباشر بمن قيمني من الأعضاء.... وبالتالي تتعلق بشكل مباشر بكم أنتم ........ شكراً جزيلاً لكم جميعاً..​
> بالمناسبة.... م. عبدالله باركلي إلي...... م. محيي بارك للتقييم......... أنا أبارك لكم، قوالتقييم هذه ستستقر في صناديقكم :68:​
> ولكن كأني أرى أن الرقم ما يزال 99 :7:​
> ...


 
تمام يا م ابو الحلول - علشان كده انا قلت مبروك علينا احنا كمان :68:- وبالنسبه للرقم 99 فاعتقد دي مشكله ظاهريه فقط لكن القوة الفعليه للتقيم هي 100 - لانها حدثت معي من قبل ان القوة المكتوبه تكون اقل من القوة الفعليه - بس مش عارف ايه السبب بصراحه :81:,,,,,,,,,,, يمكن يكون السبب نية صاحب آخر تقييم :67: - او تكون مشكلة الصفر بتاعة عام 2000 رجعت تاني ههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> تمام يا م ابو الحلول - علشان كده انا قلت مبروك علينا احنا كمان :68:- وبالنسبه للرقم 99 فاعتقد دي مشكله ظاهريه فقط لكن القوة الفعليه للتقيم هي 100 - لانها حدثت معي من قبل ان القوة المكتوبه تكون اقل من القوة الفعليه - بس مش عارف ايه السبب بصراحه :81:,,,,,,,,,,, يمكن يكون السبب نية صاحب آخر تقييم :67: - او تكون مشكلة الصفر بتاعة عام 2000 رجعت تاني ههههههههه


 
أووووووووه ، إذاً اليوم هو يوم المعجزات....... يا ترى سنشاهد اليوم معجزة تغلب المصريين على الطليان؟؟  ...... طبعاً نتمنى ذلك  
​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (18 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مبروك :14: يا م ابو الحلول وعقبال ماتوصل ل :14:1000- ولو اني شايف ان احنا المفروض نبارك لقوة التقييم 100 علي وصول ابو الحلول ليها :67:- فمبروك عليها ابو الحلول ( وعلينا احنا كمان :7



أؤيد أستاذي محي الدين.............:77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## زاد أحمد (18 يونيو 2009)

الف مبروووووووووك لمشرفنا أبو الحلول على وصوله قوة التقييم 100
ولو أني لا أحد من الأعضاء هنأنى على وصولى نفس قوة التقييم 100 :80: :80: ( ولو ناقص صفر فقط)





أبو الحلول لم يسبقنى إلا ب صفر (لو يضع أبو الحلول الصفر من اليسار نكون تعادل ونروحو لركلات الجزاء:68::68: )​


----------



## حسان2 (18 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مبروك :14: يا م ابو الحلول وعقبال ماتوصل ل :14:1000- ولو اني شايف ان احنا المفروض نبارك لقوة التقييم 100 علي وصول ابو الحلول ليها :67:- فمبروك عليها ابو الحلول ( وعلينا احنا كمان :7



مبروك أولى وستتلاحق التباريك مع تصاعد السلم, فأخونا أبو الحلول مازال في أول السلم اللذي يستحق أن يصعد الى قمته.


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يونيو 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> الف مبروووووووووك لمشرفنا أبو الحلول على وصوله قوة التقييم 100
> 
> ولو أني لا أحد من الأعضاء هنأنى على وصولى نفس قوة التقييم 100 :80: :80: ( ولو ناقص صفر فقط)
> 
> ...




ألف مبرووووووووك أخي زاد..... تم تصحيح الخطأ السابق، ووصلت قوة تقييمك لـ 100  :77:

وأنا مسامحك بركلات الجزاء... إنت الفايز خيو 
:68:








لك وللجميع تحيــــــاتي..

:56:​


----------



## زاد أحمد (18 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ألف مبرووووووووك أخي زاد..... تم تصحيح الخطأ السابق، ووصلت قوة تقييمك لـ 100  :77:
> 
> وأنا مسامحك بركلات الجزاء... إنت الفايز خيو
> :68:
> ...



بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم أبو الحلول ولو أن الصورة من الخدع السينمائية :63:, أخبرني بأي برنامج عملت الخدعة وأن مسامحك وسأعود إلى تقييمي القديم 10 فقط , في أمثال عندنا تقول 'البركة في القليل ' و ' لي ما هو ليك غير يعييك'

شكرا لك والسلام عليكم


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يونيو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> مبروك أولى وستتلاحق التباريك مع تصاعد السلم, فأخونا أبو الحلول مازال في أول السلم اللذي يستحق أن يصعد الى قمته.


جزاك الله خيراً أستاذنا العزيز....... فقط بوجودكم معنا، أنا أتأكد من صعودنا السلم 



زاد أحمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم أبو الحلول ولو أن الصورة من الخدع السينمائية :63:, أخبرني بأي برنامج عملت الخدعة وأن مسامحك وسأعود إلى تقييمي القديم 10 فقط , في أمثال عندنا تقول 'البركة في القليل ' و ' لي ما هو ليك غير يعييك'
> 
> شكرا لك والسلام عليكم


هههههه ، أهلاً أخي زاد...... نعم هو خدعة سينمائية والله يمكنك تطبيقها من خلال أي برنامج لاقط للصور من الشاشة.. والله يباركلنا بالنسخ واللصق :68:

بالمناسبة، أنا مؤخراً حتى عرفت أنك من الجزائر الجبيبة... إذاً معنا 3 أخوات وأخ من الجزائر في قسم الهندسة المدنية  :75:

أما بالنسبة للمثل الثاني، ربما لم أفهمه جيداً، ولكن ربما يكون كالمثل الشامي القائل (جيبتي وجيبتك وحدة)  ...... والذي حُرِّفَ مؤخراً ليكون (جيبتك جيبتي، وجيبتي جيبتي) ههههه

لك وللجميع تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## زاد أحمد (18 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> بالمناسبة، أنا مؤخراً حتى عرفت أنك من الجزائر الحبيبة... إذاً معنا 3 أخوات وأخ من الجزائر في قسم الهندسة المدنية  :75:
> 
> أما بالنسبة للمثل الثاني، ربما لم أفهمه جيداً، ولكن ربما يكون كالمثل الشامي القائل (جيبتي وجيبتك وحدة)  ...... والذي حُرِّفَ مؤخراً ليكون (جيبتك جيبتي، وجيبتي جيبتي) ههههه
> 
> لك وللجميع تحيـــــــاتي..​



مشرفنا ابو الحلول , "لي ما هو ليك غير يعييك(يعني يتعبك)' , كأن تعمل مثلا في تخصص غير تخصصك فتتعب ثم أنك لا تتقن العمل وأخيرا تتخلى عنه .
شرح المثل باللغة العربية : "الشئ الذي ليس لك يتعبك"
حتى أنا لم أفهم المثل السوري, 
شكرا والسلام عليكم


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يونيو 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> مشرفنا ابو الحلول , "لي ما هو ليك غير يعييك(يعني يتعبك)' , كأن تعمل مثلا في تخصص غير تخصصك فتتعب ثم أنك لا تتقن العمل وأخيرا تتخلى عنه .
> شرح المثل باللغة العربية : "الشئ الذي ليس لك يتعبك"
> حتى أنا لم أفهم المثل السوري,
> شكرا والسلام عليكم


 المثل الشامي هو للتودد والتحابب والتعاون بين شخصين..
الجيب = pocket
أي أنك يمكنك أن تستخدم جيبي وتأخذ القدر من المال الذي تريد.. 

أما المثل المحرف هو (جيبتك جيبتي، وجيبتي جيبتي).. أي يمكنني الاستزادة من جيبك فهي كجيبي.. وأما جيبي فهي لي وحدي هههههه

عن المثل الجزائري... يمكننا تطبيقه على مثل آخر شامي هو: أعطي الخباز خبزه، ولو أكل نصه... أي إن كنت بحاجة للقيام بأمر ليس من اختصاصك، أعطه لصاحب الاختصاص حتى ولو كانت أجرته أن يستهلك نصف ذلك الهدف لمصلحته 

لك تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> بالمناسبة، أنا مؤخراً حتى عرفت أنك من الجزائر الجبيبة... إذاً معنا 3 أخوات وأخ من الجزائر في قسم الهندسة المدنية  :75:​


 
اهلا اهلا بالاخ ابو الحلول ( بعد المئويه ) وعقبال الالفيه والمليونيه ان شاء الله - بس قصدك ايه اننا اصبح لدينا 3 اخوات و 1 أخ من الجزائر في قسم الهندسه المدنيه :81:- هل الكلام ده له علاقة بمباراة مصر والجزائر والتي فاز الاخوة الجزائريين فيها 3-1 علي الفريق المصري :3::67::78:

عموماً احنا رسمنا البسمه علي وجوه الشعب الجزائري الشقيق في تلك المباراه - وحاليا بنرسم البسمه علي الشعب العربي الشقيق كله في مباريات كاس العالم للقارات - وفي الاخر طبعا هانرسم البسمه علي وجوة الشعب المصري خاصة والعربي عامة بالتأهل للمونديال ( ان شاء الله طبعا) - مع كامل الاحترام والتقدير للفريق الجزائري الشقيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

http://www.yallakora.com/arabic/news/details.aspx?id=85361&Catid=1&region=

شحاته يتوعد الطلاينه بتصريحات ناريه لبث الرعب في نفوسهم قبل اللقاء - وانا اعتقد انه عارف هو بيقول ايه - ولكن الخوف كل الخوف من الاخطاء الفرديه لخط الدفاع وخصوصاً هاني سعيد ووائل جمعه - وربنا يوفقهم جميعاً ويسترها معانا


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اهلا بالاخ ابو الحلول ( بعد المئويه ) وعقبال الالفيه والمليونيه ان شاء الله - بس قصدك ايه اننا اصبح لدينا 3 اخوات و 1 أخ من الجزائر في قسم الهندسه المدنيه :81:- هل الكلام ده له علاقة بمباراة مصر والجزائر والتي فاز الاخوة الجزائريين فيها 3-1 علي الفريق المصري :3::67::78:
> 
> عموماً احنا رسمنا البسمه علي وجوه الشعب الجزائري الشقيق في تلك المباراه - وحاليا بنرسم البسمه علي الشعب العربي الشقيق كله في مباريات كاس العالم للقارات - وفي الاخر طبعا هانرسم البسمه علي وجوة الشعب المصري خاصة والعربي عامة بالتأهل للمونديال ( ان شاء الله طبعا) - مع كامل الاحترام والتقدير للفريق الجزائري الشقيق


 
ههههههه ، على راسي أخي محيي...... ومندعي بالتوفيق للجميع وبالأخص للفريق المصري اليوم.... 

وتحيات جديدة لأبو تريييييييييكة :16:​


----------



## زاد أحمد (18 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اهلا بالاخ ابو الحلول ( بعد المئويه ) وعقبال الالفيه والمليونيه ان شاء الله - بس قصدك ايه اننا اصبح لدينا 3 اخوات و 1 أخ من الجزائر في قسم الهندسه المدنيه :81:- هل الكلام ده له علاقة بمباراة مصر والجزائر والتي فاز الاخوة الجزائريين فيها 3-1 علي الفريق المصري :3::67::78:
> 
> عموماً احنا رسمنا البسمه علي وجوه الشعب الجزائري الشقيق في تلك المباراه - وحاليا بنرسم البسمه علي الشعب العربي الشقيق كله في مباريات كاس العالم للقارات - وفي الاخر طبعا هانرسم البسمه علي وجوة الشعب المصري خاصة والعربي عامة بالتأهل للمونديال ( ان شاء الله طبعا) - مع كامل الاحترام والتقدير للفريق الجزائري الشقيق



أهلنا أخي Mohy , بالمناسبة كلامك يوحي بأنك متأكد بأن مصر ستتأهل إلى المونديال , لا تبني كلامك على نتائج في كأس القارات (مع تمنياتي لمصربالفوز ضد ايطاليا اليوم) لأن اللعب مع الأفارقة شيئ أخر.
ولما لا الجزائر ستتأهل إلى المونديال , على كل حال الجزائر أو مصر الكل عرب , انا خائف تفعلها زمبيا ولا نحن ولا أنتم ....... إن شاء الله ما يحدث هذا والحل أن تفوز الجزائربزمبيا ونتأهل نحن:14: ولا عندك حل آخر سهل أكثر من هذا :81: (مع العلم أن الجزائر ستفوز أو تنهزم بزمبيا)


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> أهلنا أخي mohy , بالمناسبة كلامك يوحي بأنك متأكد بأن مصر ستتأهل إلى المونديال , _لا تبني كلامك على نتائج في كأس القارات_ (مع تمنياتي لمصربالفوز ضد ايطاليا اليوم) لأن اللعب مع الأفارقة شيئ أخر.
> ولما لا الجزائر ستتأهل إلى المونديال , على كل حال الجزائر أو مصر الكل عرب , انا خائف تفعلها زمبيا ولا نحن ولا أنتم ....... إن شاء الله ما يحدث هذا والحل أن تفوز الجزائربزمبيا ونتأهل نحن:14: ولا عندك حل آخر سهل أكثر من هذا :81: (مع العلم أن الجزائر ستفوز أو تنهزم بزمبيا)


 
اهلا بالجندي المقاتل الاخ زاد احمد 

انا لا ابني كلامي علي نتائج كأس القارات - لاني انا قلت ان مصر ستتأهل ان شاء الله قبل بطولة كأس القارات ما تبدأ اصلا وبعد مباراتنا مع الجزائر في البليده -

 وبطولة كأس القارات دي ماهي الي مباريات قويه تعيد الفريق المصري الي فورمته المفقودة بسبب المباريات المحليه وبعض المشاكل الداخليه وعدم تجميع الفريق لفترات كبيره - ده طبعا بخلاف انه من الوارد ان يحدث كبوات للفريق الجزائري والزامبي خاصة انهم ها يلعبوا مع بعض مبارتين واحنا ها نلاعب رواندا ونتمني التوفيق للجميع وان يكون المتأهل الي المونديال هو الفريق الاحق من واقع مبارياته في التصفيات وحتي الآن فالاحق هو الجزائر او زامبيا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, والمصريون قادمون- وطبعا نتمني ان يكون المتأهل عربياً ان شاء الله


----------



## زاد أحمد (18 يونيو 2009)

مرحبا ثانية أخ Mohy , معك حق أن شاء الله يكون المتأهل عربي وستظهر ملامحه بعد الجولة القادمة , نتمنى فوز الجزائر فتخطو خطوة مهمة نحو التأهل :15:, أو تتعادل الجزائر وتعود مصر إلى السكة:1: ( كما تقولون باللهجة المصرية) , وإن شاء الله ما تكون خسارة الجزائر أمام زمبيا فنبكي معا :80: 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يونيو 2009)

مبروك الهدف الأول لمنتخب مصر


----------



## eng abdallah (18 يونيو 2009)

مبروك يا أبو الحلول

ايه السرعة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مبروك الهدف الأول لمنتخب مصر


 
الاول :81::67:- تفتكر الماتش هاينتهي كم يا ابو الحلول ههههههههههههههههههه

يارب النصر يارب 

يا جماعه لاعبي ايطاليا نازلين المباراه شكلهم خايفين ومتوترين جداً - يظهر ان تصريح ابو كريم بتاع انهارده عمل مفعوله ههههههههههههههههه - فكروني بلاعبي الكاميرون في نهائي افريقيا 2008 ( كانوا نازلين مهزومين نفسياً )


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

ربنا ينصرك  ويكرمك يا حضري


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمصر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

الله اكبر - وما النصر الا من عند الله - كسبنا بطل العالم يا رجاله


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يونيو 2009)

سبقتني م. محيي........ 

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمصر وعقبال الكااااااااااااااااااس


----------



## anass81 (18 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمصر



والله ربنا سترها معانا , والحضري ما قصرش

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## حسان2 (18 يونيو 2009)

مبروك لمصر وكل العرب​


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يونيو 2009)

وهي أحلى زلغـــــــوطة :77::77::77:
















:77: :77: :77::77::77:

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


استعرناهم من موضوع أنس 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> مبروك لمصر وكل العرب​


 
مبروك لمصر ولكل العرب ولكل افريقيا ولكل المخلصين في عملهم وعلي رأسهم المدير الفني الخلوووووووووق والكفئ الكابتن حسن شحاته والكابتن عصام الحضري 

مشكور يا استاذنا م حسان وم ابو الحلول وجميع الاخوة ومبروك علينا كلنا


----------



## زاد أحمد (18 يونيو 2009)

مبروووووووووووك لمصر الفوز أمام إيطاليا , شرفت كل العرب وهزمت أبطال العالم.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> والله ربنا سترها معانا , والحضري ما قصرش
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين


 
الحضري نجم المباراه بلا منازع - وطبعاً كلهم نجوم - بس ربنا بيرد اعتبار الحضري والكابتن حسن شحاته - مشكور يا دكتور انس وبركة دعائكم


----------



## anass81 (18 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الحضري نجم المباراه بلا منازع - وطبعاً كلهم نجوم - بس ربنا بيرد اعتبار الحضري والكابتن حسن شحاته - مشكور يا دكتور انس وبركة دعائكم



ربنا يبارك فيك وبمنتخب الساجدين


----------



## eng abdallah (18 يونيو 2009)

ألف مليون مبروك

لكل العرب

و هذا الفوز كان مستحقا بعد الظلم الذي وقع

في مباراة البرازيل في آخر المباراة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

يا جماعه المجموعه كده اتعقدت - البرازيل لو اتغلبت من ايطاليا ممكن تخرج - لان مصر هاتلاعب امريكا ودي اضعف فرق المجموعه - يعني ممكن مصر تصعد اول المجموعه - ايه اللي بيحصل ده يا جدعان - ده انا كنت فاكر اننا ها نلعب ال3 مباريات في الدور الاول ونرجع :77:- سبحانك يارب - ان الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب -


----------



## eng abdallah (18 يونيو 2009)

لازم نعتبر ماتش أمريكا أصعب ماتش في المجموعة


----------



## نوارة (18 يونيو 2009)

مبرووك على فوز المنتخب المصري..وكان يستحق الفوز بجدارة
انا شفت الماتش في قناة أجنبية و كان المعلق في كل مرة يخطأ في اسم اللاعب أبو تريكة ويناديه أبو تريكو 
ظنيت انو فيه لاعب مصري آخر اسمو ابو تريكو :68:
ومرة تانية مبرووك لمصر وعقبال للكأس :12:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

nouara قال:


> مبرووك على فوز المنتخب المصري..وكان يستحق الفوز بجدارة
> 
> انا شفت الماتش في قناة أجنبية و كان المعلق في كل مرة يخطأ في اسم اللاعب أبو تريكة ويناديه أبو تريكو
> ظنيت انو فيه لاعب مصري آخر اسمو ابو تريكو :68:
> ...


 
اهلا اخت نواره 

احنا عندنا واحد بس ابو تريكه بس ممكن تعتبريه 2 او 3 او 4 - ماشاء الله موجود في كل شبر في الملعب


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

موقع الجول العالمي اعطي للحضر 10/10 في هذه المباراه - الحضري قااااااااااااااااااادم


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

الف الف مبروك لكل العرب ولكل اخوانا المصريين هذا الفوز والله فرحتونا اليوم


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اولا الف الف مبارك لاخواننــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الابطـــــــــــــــــــــــــال ــــــــــــــــــــا المصريين حقيقه اعظم فرحه ...
*
ثانيا اريد ان اقول وبدون زعل نحن العرب من كان ولا يزال يقلل من قدره العرب في كل شئ ودائما نعطي كل شئ الى الغرب على الرغم من ان العرب هم اصحاب الفضل بكل شئ واقول لكم وانا واثق الايام او الاشهر او السنين القادمه التفوق كل التفوق للعرب بكل شئ لان الله ورسوله معنا .......... الله اكبر الله اكبر *



مع تحياتي


----------



## زاد أحمد (18 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> موقع الجول العالمي اعطي للحضر 10/10 في هذه المباراه - الحضري قااااااااااااااااااادم



فعلا أخ محي عصام الحضري كان رجل المقابلة , أنقض مرماه أكثرمن مرة , لو سجل الطليان هدف في 15 دقيقة الأخيرة كانو يمكن يعودوا في المباراه , لكن تهب الرياح بما لا تشتهيه السفن , مبروك ثانية لمصر وللعرب على المباراة التاريخية ,


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> فعلا أخ محي عصام الحضري كان رجل المقابلة , أنقض مرماه أكثرمن مرة , لو سجل الطليان هدف في 15 دقيقة الأخيرة كانو يمكن يعودوا في المباراه , لكن تهب الرياح بما لا تشتهيه السفن , مبروك ثانية لمصر وللعرب على المباراة التاريخية ,


 
تخيل يا اخ زاد ان عصام الحضري ( هذا الحارس العملاق ) هايتوقف من الفيفا اعتباراً من شهر اغسطس بسبب شكوي من النادي الاهلي ومدربه المغرور جوزيه لانه لم يتحمل المعامله السيئه التي يتعامل معه بها هذا المدرب المغرور والمتكبر 

يعني آخر مباراه ليه مع المنتخب هي مباراة رواندا الاولي - وبعد كده الايقاف حتي نهاية نوفمبر وغرامة 900 الف يورو - وهو ده النادي الاهلي واللي بيعمله فينا وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل - وعلشان كده انتوا كسبتم مباراتنا معاكم (نيران صديقه )

بس انا حاسس ان المشكله دي ها تتحل ان شاء الله من عند ربنا سبحانه وتعالي - ازاي ماتسالنيش لان الحل من عند الله - وستذكرون ما اقول لكم -


----------



## eng abdallah (19 يونيو 2009)

الحضري الأول


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 يونيو 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> الحضري الأول


 
الله اكبر - هو ده الكلااااااااااااام - تستاهل والله يا حضري بشهادة الجميع - وربنا ينصرك ان شاء الله والايقاف يترفع وتكمل مع المنتخب في تصفيات المونديال


----------



## eng abdallah (19 يونيو 2009)

*Shocks and style on century day*

(FIFA.com) Thursday 18 June 2009



On the day that the FIFA Confederations Cup racked up a century of games, there were contrasting fortunes for two of the giants of world football. Brazil are all but assured of a semi-final spot with victory over USA in Tshwane/Pretoria, while Italy suffered their first-ever defeat against African opposition when they lost to Egypt by a single goal in Johannesburg. 
The 100th game of this tournament witnessed one of the most surprising results in its history, as Hassan Shehata's side defeated the world champions, thanks to Mohamed Homos' 40th-minute header. It was only the second time in the history of the competition that an African side had defeated a European one, the last being in 2003 when Cameroon defeated Turkey. 
The FIFA Confederations Cup began life on 15 October 1992 and back then, just as today, USA were on the wrong end of a 3-0 scoreline. Seventeen years ago, it was Saudi Arabia who inflicted the defeat, but today Brazil provided the punishment. Goals from Felipe Melo, Robinho and Maicon secured the straightforward victory for the _Seleção_ in a game they controlled from start to finish. 
*Results*
USA 0-3 Brazil
Egypt 1-0 Italy 
*Goal of the day*
_Maicon, 62':_ Although there were four contenders to choose from today, the full-back's finish was the pick of the bunch. The Budweiser Man of the Match began the move on the right flank and rounded it off in style. Beating two players, he found Ramires, who played the ball to Kaka. The former FIFA World Player of the Year found Maicon on the overlap, who fired the ball past Tim Howard into the roof of the net from the tightest of angles. It may have taken a deflection off Jonathan Bornstein, but the Inter Milan man deserves all the credit. 
*Memorable moments*
_Who's the daddy? (84'):_ As South Africa gears up to celebrate Father's Day on Sunday, Robinho decided to turn the tables around by sending a special greeting to his son. After his goal, the Manchester City forward ran to the cameras to send Robson Junior a special message in an impromptu pitch-side interview. Following the game, he told the media: "I dedicate all my goals to him. He was a present from God."

_El Hadary vs. Iaquinta (54', 70' and 78'):_ Before the game Essam El Hadary was probably expecting a busy night against Italy, but he probably would not have expected to play such a key role in an Egyptian victory. Although he pulled off a stunning save to deny Giuseppe Rossi in the first half, it was the second-half duel between the FC Sion goalkeeper and the Juventus forward which proved to be the most enthralling. Twice Iaquinta was presented with a one-on-one opportunity with El Hadary; twice the keeper saved. Then, Egypt's No1 produced a stunning low stop when the striker turned and shot inside the box. 
*The stat*
*13 -* It's considered to be ‘unlucky for some' and it certainly was for USA. Thirteen indicates the number of seconds between Landon Donovan's corner, DaMarcus Beasley's mistake, Andre Santos's interception, Kaka's run and Robinho's finish. 
_For a more in-depth statistical look at the day's action, be sure to read _*FIFA.com's*_ ‘Day 4 in numbers' piece. Click on the link on the right hand side for the full story._ 
*In the crowd*
When the Egyptian fan who made the banner saying ‘Sorry Italy - Try Next Time' he was probably feeling a little optimistic. When he brought it to Ellis Park Stadium, he might have been feeling a little foolish and when he was pictured waving it in front of the television cameras, he may have even been feeling a little embarrassed. Yet, it proved to be time and money well spent as the Egyptians secured a famous victory against Marcello Lippi's men. 
*Fan's view*
"This is a big wake up call for Italy. They need to call up the younger players for the World Cup next year," *LarsisStoked, writing in the FanChat section of the EMIRATES MatchCast during the Egypt-Italy game*


----------



## eng abdallah (19 يونيو 2009)

*Egypt hail historic victory*

(Reuters) Friday 19 June 2009



Egypt's coach Hassan Shehata and his players hailed Thursday's win over Italy in the FIFA Confederations Cup as a proud achievement and have set their sights on the tournament's semi-finals. 
"This is a great result," Shehata told _Reuters_ after an emotional night for the Egyptians, whose 1-0 victory over the world champions is their best ever result. "We had a good game against Brazil technically but the result did not go our way. But this gives us great hope for the semi-finals," he added. 
"It was a great feeling, a fantastic victory and we are very proud," said striker Mohamed Zidan, who went off with a hamstring injury and said he was unsure of playing in the final Group B match against USA on Sunday. "We have realised that we have to stand up together to show some good performances," added Zidan, who scored twice against Brazil in the 4-3 loss in the opening group game on Monday. 
Defender Wael Gomaa said it was a thrill to beat a team of Italy's quality after a first-half goal by Mohamed Hommos. "They were very strong with top players from Serie A and we are really happy about the victory. We know we will need to work hard to beat the United States and qualify for the next phase." 
Gomaa, a long-standing member of Egypt's CAF African Cup of Nations-winning teams, added it had been a memorable night for his country. Egypt had lost all four previous encounters with Italy, who had never before been beaten by African opponents in 14 previous matches. 
Winger Ahmed Fathi, who had a brief spell at English club Sheffield United, said of the Italians: "They are a big team but all our players gave a lot of effort on the pitch. The Americans will be difficult but we have to win it to go through." 
All four sides in Group B can still reach the last four. Brazil are top with six points, followed by Italy and Egypt on three each. The United States have lost their two matches but could still go through if Brazil beat Italy in Pretoria on Sunday and the Americans win handsomely against the African champions.


----------



## eng abdallah (19 يونيو 2009)

الحضري ما زال يتصدر و يعلو تصويته


----------



## eng abdallah (19 يونيو 2009)

1) Essam El Hadary (EGY)

34.10%
2) Iker Casillas (ESP)

31.20%
3) Gianluigi Buffon (ITA)

16.23%
4) Julio Cesar (BRA)

11.25%
5) Other

4.38%
6) Tim Howard (USA)

2.84%


----------



## eng abdallah (19 يونيو 2009)

*Poll *

Who do you think will win the adidas Golden Glove at South Africa 2009?
Results

1) Essam El Hadary (EGY)

34.35%
2) Iker Casillas (ESP)

31.09%
3) Gianluigi Buffon (ITA)

16.16%
4) Julio Cesar (BRA)

11.21%
5) Other

4.37%
6) Tim Howard (USA)

2.83%

Results
DE
EN
FR
ES
AR


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (19 يونيو 2009)

*Earth Quake*

الأخوة مشرفينا الأعزاء والأخوة الأعضاء طبعا المتزوجون 
مرفق لكم زلزال يمكن لكل مهندس متزوج غير راضٍ عن زوجته أن يجرب 
هذا الزلزال المرفق للتخلص من النكد طبعاً أنا لم أجربه لأني أعيش في الطابق الثاني 
والتجربة هذه لمن يسكنون الطوابق العلوية حتى تكون النتيجة مضمونة 100% 

أتمنى لكم جمعة مباركة و سعيدة 
have nice week end abo alhoulul


----------



## eng abdallah (19 يونيو 2009)

سامحك الله..............


----------



## eng abdallah (19 يونيو 2009)

*Poll *

Who do you think will win the adidas Golden Glove at South Africa 2009?
Results

1) Essam El Hadary (EGY)

34.40%
2) Iker Casillas (ESP)

31.06%
3) Gianluigi Buffon (ITA)

16.15%
4) Julio Cesar (BRA)

11.20%
5) Other

4.37%
6) Tim Howard (USA)

2.82%


----------



## anass81 (19 يونيو 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الأخوة مشرفينا الأعزاء والأخوة الأعضاء طبعا المتزوجون
> مرفق لكم زلزال يمكن لكل مهندس متزوج غير راضٍ عن زوجته أن يجرب
> هذا الزلزال المرفق للتخلص من النكد طبعاً أنا لم أجربه لأني أعيش في الطابق الثاني
> والتجربة هذه لمن يسكنون الطوابق العلوية حتى تكون النتيجة مضمونة 100%
> ...



الله يبارك فيك , ومشكور على هذه الدعابة الظريفة:67:




eng abdallah قال:


> *poll *
> 
> who do you think will win the adidas golden glove at south africa 2009?
> Results
> ...



أخي عبد الله , الظاهر انك سوف تعطينا النتيجة كل ربع ساعة:87: , وبالحالة دي , لازم نفردلك موضوع كامل علشان خاطر عيونك:68:


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله على الفوز المستحق للمنتخب المصري على نظيره الإيطالي يوم أمس .
شكرا لأفراد المنتخب الذين حققوا المفاجأة التي حلمنا بها بالفوز على حامل لقب كأس العالم،والأمنية التي داعبها خيالنا منذ إعلان قرعة كأس القارات.
هذا الفوز مهدي إلي كل العرب.... 
مع تحياتي...


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (19 يونيو 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الأخوة مشرفينا الأعزاء والأخوة الأعضاء طبعا المتزوجون
> مرفق لكم زلزال يمكن لكل مهندس متزوج غير راضٍ عن زوجته أن يجرب
> هذا الزلزال المرفق للتخلص من النكد طبعاً أنا لم أجربه لأني أعيش في الطابق الثاني
> والتجربة هذه لمن يسكنون الطوابق العلوية حتى تكون النتيجة مضمونة 100%
> ...


 
فكرة روعة بجد.... من حظ اللي ساكنين فى الأدوار العليا.


----------



## Ayman (19 يونيو 2009)

ألف مبروك ..لهذا المنتخب الذي جمع بين المهارة و القوة و العزيمة و الاصرار في الملعب ..و الأخلاقيات العالية من معظم افراده...فعلا من افضل اجيال الكرة في تاريخ الكرة المصرية 
بالنسبة للتأهل - فاني متشائم قليلا - على الرغم من تفاؤلي الشديد في مبارة البرازيل و ايطاليا ..
فحتى في حالة هزيمة البرازيل - و هو الغالب - و فوز مصر سيتم الاحتكام لمباريات الفرق 
فالبرازيل لها افضلية على مصر 
و مصر لها افضلية على ايطاليا
و ايطاليا سيكون لها الافضلية على البرازيل !!!
و هذه هي ما نسميه - حسبة برما 

و الفوز على امريكا ليس مضمونا ابدا - و ليس حتى متوقعا ..فمنتخب امريكا ليس سهلا كما ان لاعبينا سيعانون من الاجهاد في مباراه اهم مقوماتها اللياقة - و ربما لو دفع المعلم بلاعبين ليسوا مكتملي الشفاء و اصيبوا فسنفقد جهودهم في مباراة رواندا الهامة جدا في كأس العالم

ربنا يعينك يا معلم


----------



## Ayman (19 يونيو 2009)

الغريب ان المباراه التي لعبنا فيها افضل ما يكون ..خسرنا ..و المباراة التي كان بها اخطاء دفاعية مهولة ..فزنا
ده دعا الوالدين 
نعم كنا موفقين امام منتخب ايطاليا علينا ان نعترف بهذا و هذا لا يقلل من المجهود المبذول - فدول ابطال العالم يا رجاله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> ألف مبروك ..لهذا المنتخب الذي جمع بين المهارة و القوة و العزيمة و الاصرار في الملعب ..و الأخلاقيات العالية من معظم افراده...فعلا من افضل اجيال الكرة في تاريخ الكرة المصرية
> بالنسبة للتأهل - فاني متشائم قليلا - على الرغم من تفاؤلي الشديد في مبارة البرازيل و ايطاليا ..
> فحتى في حالة هزيمة البرازيل - و هو الغالب - و فوز مصر سيتم الاحتكام لمباريات الفرق
> فالبرازيل لها افضلية على مصر
> ...


 
ان شاء الله البرازيل تفوز علي ايطاليا ومصر علي امريكا - علشان نقابل اسبانيا في قبل النهائي - ومازلت باقول المهم الاداء والنتائج بتاعة ربنا سبحانه وتعالي 

والاهم ان الفريق بيرجع لفورمته الفنيه وعلي رأسهم الحضري ( اللي انا فرحان له اوي جدا خالص :67: - رغم كيد الكائدين وحقد الحاقدين - الادارة العقيمه - اللي وقفوة مع سبق الاصرار والترصد وبتحريض من مانويل جوزيه - وللاسف مصريين :81: ) والله المستعان علي ما يصفون 
وان شاء الله الحضري ها يحترف في نادي كبير بعد اداءه الراقي ده وها تتحل مشكلته باذن الله


----------



## نوارة (19 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> أخي عبد الله , الظاهر انك سوف تعطينا النتيجة كل ربع ساعة:87: , وبالحالة دي , لازم نفردلك موضوع كامل علشان خاطر عيونك:68:


 
والله فكرة هايلة...وبهدي الحالة نفردوا :87مع اني ما فهمت معنى هدي الكلمة) موضوع اخر و كامل للأخ محي الدين لانه كل 5 دقائق يقوم بمدح المدرب حسن شحاتة و الحارس الحضري​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 يونيو 2009)

nouara قال:


> والله فكرة هايلة...وبهدي الحالة نفردوا :87مع اني ما فهمت معنى هدي الكلمة) موضوع اخر و كامل للأخ محي الدين لانه كل 5 دقائق يقوم بمدح المدرب حسن شحاتة و الحارس الحضري​


 
لانهما اكثر ناس متعرضه لظلم من الاعلام المصري لاسباب شخصيه وغير موضوعيه - وارجو ان ده ما يكونشي مضايقك او مضايق اي اخ من الاخوة - :81:


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (19 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> لانهما اكثر ناس متعرضه لظلم من الاعلام المصري لاسباب شخصيه وغير موضوعيه - وارجو ان ده ما يكونشي مضايقك او مضايق اي اخ من الاخوة - :81:


 

والله يا أخ محي الدين......بكل فخر أقول عاش فريق الكرة المصري :16:... والله كانوا أبطال يوم أمس مع الفريق الأيطالي وبارك الله بحارس المرمى (ابو ياسين-ألحضري) لبداعته أثناء المباراة

والله رفعوا رأس الوطن العربي

ولكم مني خالص التحية والأحترام​


----------



## anass81 (19 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> لانهما اكثر ناس متعرضه لظلم من الاعلام المصري لاسباب شخصيه وغير موضوعيه - وارجو ان ده ما يكونشي مضايقك او مضايق اي اخ من الاخوة - :81:



يا ريس مفيش حد مضايق:61:

ويللي بضايق قلي عليه وانا حتكفل بالباقي:78::2:

قشطة عليك وعلى شحاتة والحضري:77:


----------



## نوارة (19 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> لانهما اكثر ناس متعرضه لظلم من الاعلام المصري لاسباب شخصيه وغير موضوعيه - وارجو ان ده ما يكونشي مضايقك او مضايق اي اخ من الاخوة - :81:


 
لا لا لا.. شكون قالك انو مضايقني و الله والو كنت حابة اعلق فقط...انشاء الله نكون ما ضايقتكش 
وأنس بيك موجود و حيتكفل بالباقي :78: 



> قشطة عليك وعلى شحاتة والحضري:77:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 يونيو 2009)

> يا ريس مفيش حد مضايق:61:
> 
> ويللي بضايق قلي عليه وانا حتكفل بالباقي:78::2:
> 
> قشطة عليك وعلى شحاتة والحضري:77:


 


> لا لا لا.. شكون قالك انو مضايقني و الله والو كنت حابة اعلق فقط...انشاء الله نكون ما ضايقتكش
> وأنس بيك موجود و حيتكفل بالباقي :78:


 
لا يا اخواني انا عمري ما اتضايق وانا معاكم - بس هو الموضوع ان انا بيصعب علي ويحزنني جدا ان تكون الناس المخلصه والناجحه في عملها والمتميزة جدا معرضه لظلم وهجوم بدون وجه حق او بدون سبب موضوعي ومن اشخاص فاشلين بس صوتهم عالي ولمصالحهم الشخصيه 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhvFYE8cGwg

وبالمناسبه دي ده رابط لاحد النقاض الرياضيين  - عفوا النقاد الرياضيين - وهو بيهاجم الكابتن حسن شحاته لمجرد انه ضم الحضري للمنتخب بعد مشكلته مع الاهلي - والهجوم لو تلاحظوا يعتبر تدخل سافر في صميم اختصاص الكابتن حسن - قال ايه البيه الناقد بيحاسبوا ليه ما ضمتيش فلان وليه لعبت فلان ( وهو الناقد من حقه يتدخل في شغل المدرب بالطريقه دي ) شوفوا الرابط وقولولي رايكم في الناقد علاء صادق اللي كان بيطالب قبل ماتش البرازيل بحل اتحاد الكورة واقالة الجهاز الفني والتعاقد مع مدرب عالمي - طب ما الكابتن حسن عالمي ونص - :14::14::14::14:

ورابط تاني لناقد كان بيطالب باقالة الجهاز الفني بعد مباراة زامبيا مباشرة ( اول ماتش في التصفيات)ههههههههههه :67::67::67::67:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_K7ldmCnTfs&feature=related


وسلمولي علي البرازيل وايطاليا :67:


----------



## Abo Fares (19 يونيو 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الأخوة مشرفينا الأعزاء والأخوة الأعضاء طبعا المتزوجون
> مرفق لكم زلزال يمكن لكل مهندس متزوج غير راضٍ عن زوجته أن يجرب
> هذا الزلزال المرفق للتخلص من النكد طبعاً أنا لم أجربه لأني أعيش في الطابق الثاني
> والتجربة هذه لمن يسكنون الطوابق العلوية حتى تكون النتيجة مضمونة 100%
> ...


:68:

مشكور أخي العزيز أبو الأفكار... يا أخي فعلاً إنت أبو الأفكار ههههههههههه

have a nice weekend




nouara قال:


> والله فكرة هايلة...وبهدي الحالة نفردوا :87مع اني ما فهمت معنى هدي الكلمة) موضوع اخر و كامل للأخ محي الدين لانه كل 5 دقائق يقوم بمدح المدرب حسن شحاتة و الحارس الحضري


نفردلو موضوع = نفرد له موضوع = إفراد موضوع = موضوع مفرد = موضوع لعبدالله بس ههههههه

لكم جميـــــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..
​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (19 يونيو 2009)

بمناسبة نهاية الأسبوع وبمناسبة المباريات الجارية أهدي الى أخواني وأخواتي في المنتدى هذه الساعة المدهشة في الرابط أدناه لمعرفة الوقت بأستمرار: :81:​ 
http://billychasen.com/clock/​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 يونيو 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> بمناسبة نهاية الأسبوع وبمناسبة المباريات الجارية أهدي الى أخواني وأخواتي في المنتدى هذه الساعة المدهشة في الرابط أدناه لمعرفة الوقت بأستمرار: :81:​
> 
> 
> http://billychasen.com/clock/​


 
جميله جداً يا اخ مصطفي - واهو تنفع في احتساب الوقت بدل الضائع في المباريات المهمه اللي دايماً بنكون علي اعصابنا فيه :32:


----------



## Abo Fares (19 يونيو 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> بمناسبة نهاية الأسبوع وبمناسبة المباريات الجارية أهدي الى أخواني وأخواتي في المنتدى هذه الساعة المدهشة في الرابط أدناه لمعرفة الوقت بأستمرار: :81:
> 
> 
> 
> http://billychasen.com/clock/​





ههههههههههه ، والله أعجبتني..... حلللللللللللوة أخي مصطفى  

لك تحيـــــــــاتي..

:32: :32: :32:​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (19 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ههههههههههه ، والله أعجبتني..... حلللللللللللوة أخي مصطفى
> 
> لك تحيـــــــــاتي..
> 
> :32: :32: :32:[/center]


 
ولووووووو ...تؤمرنا ياغالي​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله ومبروك علينا الفوز جميعا ......................


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يونيو 2009)

مبروك للمنتخب الجزائري متقدم بهدف حتي نهاية الشوط الاول - ونتمني له التوفيق


----------



## Abo Fares (20 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مبروك للمنتخب الجزائري متقدم بهدف حتي نهاية الشوط الاول - ونتمني له التوفيق


 
مبروك الهدف التاني... بس والله يا أخي بركة الدعاء شغالة :7:​


----------



## نوارة (20 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مبروك للمنتخب الجزائري متقدم بهدف حتي نهاية الشوط الاول - ونتمني له التوفيق


 
الله يسلمك أخي محي الدين و مبروك علينا الهدف التاني 

:13: :13: ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يونيو 2009)

مبروك للجزائر التربع علي عرش المجموعه بعد الجوله الثالثه - مع اطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق للكره العربيه


----------



## حسن 99 (20 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة لقد خرج المنتدى عن الموقولة المفيدة والنكت الطريفة والصور الجميلة في اخر 200مشاركة تقريبا الى منتدى رياضي . امل العودة الى ماكنت عليه المشاركات ممتعة ومفيدة وشكري للجميع .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يونيو 2009)

حسن 99 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة لقد خرج المنتدى عن الموقولة المفيدة والنكت الطريفة والصور الجميلة في اخر 200مشاركة تقريبا الى منتدى رياضي . امل العودة الى ماكنت عليه المشاركات ممتعة ومفيدة وشكري للجميع .


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ولا خرج ولا حاجه بس تقدر تقول ان الاحداث الحاليه فرضت نفسها وبعد انتهاء كاس القارات وجولة التصفيات سيعود الي ما كان عليه - وبعدين ده موضوع نهاية الاسبوع ومن الطبيعي انه يكون متفاعل مع الاحداث الحاليه 

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (20 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ولا خرج ولا حاجه بس تقدر تقول ان الاحداث الحاليه فرضت نفسها وبعد انتهاء كاس القارات وجولة التصفيات سيعود الي ما كان عليه - وبعدين ده موضوع نهاية الاسبوع ومن الطبيعي انه يكون متفاعل مع الاحداث الحاليه
> 
> وتقبل تحياتي


 
اؤويدك عزيزي م.محي بذلك .. واقول ان هذا الموضوع وضع خصيصا للترفيه والفضفضة للخروج من ضغوط العمل الهندسي والنقاشات الهندسية الرائدة في هذا الملتقى .... وبالنسبة للكثير منا فما الذي يمتع اكثر من كرة القدم الراقية !!؟ كما انك اصبت في قولك ان الاحداث فرضت نفسها ... 

يعنى من توقع منا ان تبدع مصر امام القوى العظمى !!!! ولكنها فعلت .


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (20 يونيو 2009)

*الحمص يتفوق على البيتزا*

بعدين تعرف مهندس محي : اني من انبهاري وفرحتي بفوز مصر على ايطاليا نسيت ان ابارك لمنتخب مصر وللمصريين كافة على هذا الاداء المميز .. 

واجمل تعليق سمعته فور انتهاء المباراة وقد كنت اشاهدها مع احد الاصدقاء المصريين حينما وقف قائلا" بصوت عالي " الحمص غلب البيتزا يا جدعان " وقد جاءت هذه الكلمات متزامنة مع النشوة التي شعرنا بها جميعا وبعد الضغط العصبي في اخر نصف ساعة من المباراة ... فاذ بالجميع علت ضحكاتهم لثواني عدة . 

بالفعل تبارك الله لهذا المنتخب الرائع .. وقد كنت توقعت تفوق مصر على ايطاليا .. وحصل والحمدلله ... وربنا اعز المعلم والحضري اما عن النيران الصديقة المحلية فكيدهم بنحرهم ..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (20 يونيو 2009)

*مبروك للجزائر فوزها على زامبيا*

كما وابارك لمنتخب الجزائر الفوز على زامبيا .. ومن الواضح ان الجزائر ناوي على الترشح وبقوة ..... بالطبع بالنسبة لمصر كان السيناريو المرجو هو التعادل الا اننا نقول كعرب المهم هو تاهل منتخب عربي .. 

ولكن المشوار ما زال مستمرا وهنالك جولات عدة ستتضح فيها باقي الامور . 

اكرر تهاني لشعب الجزائر بفوز المنتخب .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يونيو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اؤويدك عزيزي م.محي بذلك .. واقول ان هذا الموضوع وضع خصيصا للترفيه والفضفضة للخروج من ضغوط العمل الهندسي والنقاشات الهندسية الرائدة في هذا الملتقى .... وبالنسبة للكثير منا فما الذي يمتع اكثر من كرة القدم الراقية !!؟ كما انك اصبت في قولك ان الاحداث فرضت نفسها ...
> 
> يعنى من توقع منا ان تبدع مصر امام القوى العظمى !!!! ولكنها فعلت .


 
اهلا اخي العزيز م محمد زايد - صدقني انا غير مصدق اللي حصل ده حتي الان - رغم ان ثقتي في حسن شحاته انه مدرب عالمي بلا حدود - ولكن مش لدرجة ان نهزم ايطاليا وخسارة بطعم الفوز من البرازيل - ولكنها ارادة الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يونيو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> بعدين تعرف مهندس محي : اني من انبهاري وفرحتي بفوز مصر على ايطاليا نسيت ان ابارك لمنتخب مصر وللمصريين كافة على هذا الاداء المميز ..
> 
> واجمل تعليق سمعته فور انتهاء المباراة وقد كنت اشاهدها مع احد الاصدقاء المصريين حينما وقف قائلا" بصوت عالي " الحمص غلب البيتزا يا جدعان " وقد جاءت هذه الكلمات متزامنة مع النشوة التي شعرنا بها جميعا وبعد الضغط العصبي في اخر نصف ساعة من المباراة ... فاذ بالجميع علت ضحكاتهم لثواني عدة .
> 
> بالفعل تبارك الله لهذا المنتخب الرائع .. وقد كنت توقعت تفوق مصر على ايطاليا .. وحصل والحمدلله ... وربنا اعز المعلم والحضري اما عن النيران الصديقة المحلية فكيدهم بنحرهم ..


 
والمكاسب الكبيره في هذه الابداعات هي تقهقر جيش النيران الصديقه ونفاذ ذخيرتهم وربما اعلانهم الاستسلام حتي يتم توحيد الصفوف والالتفات لتصفيات كاس العالم والتي تعتبر تحدي جديد للمعلم - واللي هو قدها وقدود -

لان مطلوب منه للوصول الي كاس العالم الفوز في الاربع مباريات القادمه بغض النظر عن نتيجة الاخوة الجزائريين مع باقي الفرق -وطبعا لابد وان يأخذ فارق الاهداف في اعتباره لان بينه وبين الجزائر حتي هذه اللحظه فارق 6 اهداف 

وزي ما قلتلك ان ابو كريم لا يجيد الا تحت ضغط رهيب - وفي النهايه توفيق ربنا هو الفيصل والحاكم في تلك الامور 

واعتقد ان زامبيا اثبتت انها تعبانه وان المنافسه ستكون بين مصر والجزائر فقط كما قال الكابتن رابح سعدان في هذا الرابط 

http://www.yallakora.com/arabic/news/details.aspx?id=85654&Catid=1&region=


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يونيو 2009)

*ولا تكون زعلان يا اخ حسن 99 - نبعد عن الرياضه شويه ونرجع لاصل الموضوع*

:75::20:اهداء للاخ حسن 99 ولكل الاخوة الغير مهتمين بالرياضه ( رغم ان اليوم يعتبر يوم الحسم في بطولة القارات لمصر والعرب ) :20: :75:

biggest pool in the world

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/163775/1245567321.jpg

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/163775/1245567616.jpg

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/163775/1245567737.jpg

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/163775/1245567976.jpg

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/163775/1245568377.jpg

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/163775/1245566979.jpg

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/163775/1245568190.jpg​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (21 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> :75::20:اهداء للاخ حسن 99 ولكل الاخوة الغير مهتمين بالرياضه ( رغم ان اليوم يعتبر يوم الحسم في بطولة القارات لمصر والعرب ) :20: :75:​
> 
> biggest pool in the world​
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/163775/1245567321.jpg​
> ...


 

مشكور أخ محي على هذه الصور الجميلة وأسال
 الساعة كم بتوقيت مصر تبدأ اللعبة اليوم​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يونيو 2009)

اهلا اهلا حاج مصطفي - العفو يا عم ده بعض مما عندكم 

نفس تو قيت مباراة ايطاليا ( التاسعة ونصف مساءاً بتوقيت القاهرة ) ان شاء الله - ودعواتك يا حاج مصطفي اننا نكسب ونصعد الدور قبل نهائي لان انا شايف تصريحات مدير فني منتخب اسبانيا توحي بالرعب من منتخب مصر ( الراجل بيقول اننا اول من حذر من خطورة المنتخب المصري ) - والرعب ده لوحده بيخللي الفريق نازل مهزوم نفسياً يجي 2-0 كده قبل ما نعمل اي حاجه :75::20::20::60::73: -

 زي المدير الفني لفريق امريكا بيقول لا توجد خطة توقف خطورة الفريق المصري يعني هو كمان لاعبيته ها ينزلوا مهزومين :75::20::20::60:,,,,,, بس احنا ولادنا ينزلوا واخدين الموضوع جد :73:وربنا يديهم الصحه احسن هما اتهلكوا في الماتشين اللي فاتوا


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (21 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اهلا حاج مصطفي - العفو يا عم ده بعض مما عندكم
> 
> نفس تو قيت مباراة ايطاليا ( التاسعة ونصف مساءاً بتوقيت القاهرة ) ان شاء الله - ودعواتك يا حاج مصطفي اننا نكسب ونصعد الدور قبل نهائي لان انا شايف تصريحات مدير فني منتخب اسبانيا توحي بالرعب من منتخب مصر ( الراجل بيقول اننا اول من حذر من خطورة المنتخب المصري ) - والرعب ده لوحده بيخللي الفريق نازل مهزوم نفسياً يجي 2-0 كده قبل ما نعمل اي حاجه :75::20::20::60::73: -
> 
> زي المدير الفني لفريق امريكا بيقول لا توجد خطة توقف خطورة الفريق المصري يعني هو كمان لاعبيته ها ينزلوا مهزومين :75::20::20::60:,,,,,, بس احنا ولادنا ينزلوا واخدين الموضوع جد :73:وربنا يديهم الصحه احسن هما اتهلكوا في الماتشين اللي فاتوا


 
اهلا" يا حاج محي ...والله مع الأسف الفريق العراقي خرج من اللعبة البارحة في لعبوا مع نيوزلندا ...على كل حال أملنا كبير بالفريق المصري الأبطال اللي أعطوا درس لن ينسوه للفريق الايطالي وتمنياتنا لهم بالنجاح ولكل فريق من الوطن العربي يمثلنا كأسلام :12:​ 
ولكم مني خالص التحية والأحترام​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (21 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اهلا حاج مصطفي - العفو يا عم ده بعض مما عندكم
> 
> نفس تو قيت مباراة ايطاليا ( التاسعة ونصف مساءاً بتوقيت القاهرة ) ان شاء الله - ودعواتك يا حاج مصطفي اننا نكسب ونصعد الدور قبل نهائي لان انا شايف تصريحات مدير فني منتخب اسبانيا توحي بالرعب من منتخب مصر ( الراجل بيقول اننا اول من حذر من خطورة المنتخب المصري ) - والرعب ده لوحده بيخللي الفريق نازل مهزوم نفسياً يجي 2-0 كده قبل ما نعمل اي حاجه :75::20::20::60::73: -
> 
> زي المدير الفني لفريق امريكا بيقول لا توجد خطة توقف خطورة الفريق المصري يعني هو كمان لاعبيته ها ينزلوا مهزومين :75::20::20::60:,,,,,, بس احنا ولادنا ينزلوا واخدين الموضوع جد :73:وربنا يديهم الصحه احسن هما اتهلكوا في الماتشين اللي فاتوا


 
شوف يا عزيزي المهندس محي اهتمام الفيفا بالمعلم حسن شحاتة / يعني بلاتر يهنئ المعلم بيوم ميلاده 

منقول من موقع رياضي / 

""""تلقى حسن شحاتة المدير الفني للمنتخب المصري لكرة القدم خطابا من السويسري جوزيف سيب بلاتر رئيس الاتحاد الدولي للعبة (فيفا) يهنئه فيه بعيد ميلاده والفوز على إيطاليا في بطولة كأس العالم للقارات 2009 المقامة حاليا بجنوب أفريقيا.

وتزامن عيد ميلاد شحاتة مع المباراة التي حقق فيها المنتخب المصري فوزه التاريخي على نظيره الإيطالي يوم الخميس الماضي في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثانية في الدور الأول للبطولة التي تستضيفها جنوب أفريقيا حاليا وحتى 28 حزيران/يونيو الحالي.

ووجه بلاتر في خطابه التهنئة إلى شحاتة على عيد ميلاده والأداء القوي الذي قدمه المنتخب المصري في المباراة أمام منتخب إيطاليا حامل لقب بطولة العالم 2006 ليصبح أول فريق أفريقي يحقق الفوز على إيطاليا على مدار التاريخ.

واعتبر اللاعبون الفوز على إيطاليا هو الهدية المثالية لمدربهم في عيد ميلاده بينما يسعى اللاعبون للفوز على المنتخب الأمريكي في مباراتهم الثالثة بالمجموعة وذلك مساء اليوم لتكون أفضل هدية طلمدربهم بمناسبة عيد ميلاده الذي لم يحتفل به أمس انتظارا لنتيجة المباراة أمام المنتخب الأمريكي""""


والله لو تكمل اليوم رح تكون حكاية .. بس مش عارف الموضوع بيخربط شوية يعني لو فازت مصر ( وباذن الله رح تفوز ) وفازت ايطاليا .. معناه ان فرق الاهداف رح يلعب دور كبير .. 

بعدين بالفعل انا مشفق على اللاعبين على المجهود الي بذلوه .. ولو كملوا المشوار رح تكون الامور اصعب واصعب في مواجهة رواندا .... 
 تمنياتي لهم بكل التوفيق بعد ساعات .. وخليني اروح علشان الحق اشوف المباراة .... 

وتحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يونيو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> شوف يا عزيزي المهندس محي اهتمام الفيفا بالمعلم حسن شحاتة / يعني بلاتر يهنئ المعلم بيوم ميلاده
> 
> منقول من موقع رياضي /
> 
> ...


 
اهلا اخي العزيز م محمد زايد / 

بيني وبينك انا باعتبر ان اللي بيحصل ده كرم من ربنا للمعلم حسن شحاته ( ربنا سبحانه وتعالي هو اللي بيرد له اعتباره ) لان الراجل بصراحه شخصيه فريده من نوعها - والله انا شايف كده وبدون مبالغه - لانه يؤدي عمله في صمت ولا يهتم بالالتفات للرد علي اعداء النجاح 

ابسط حاجه مثلا ان معاه 23 لاعب ومش كلهم بيلعبوا - الا انه في المكافاءات فالكل سواسيه اللي بيلعب زي اللي ما بيلعبش لانه عدم اشراك لاعب في اي مباراه بيكون وجهة نظر المعلم واللاعب ليس له ذنب في ذلك 
بالاضافه انه واثق من نفسه وبدون غرور - يعني بعد مباراة الجزائر قال انه شيثبت انه يستحق مكان بين الكبار في كأس القارات 
انت عارف انه اشرك محمد حمص بدلا من احمد حسن في مباراة ايطاليا لان احمد حسن عنده انذارين ولن يلعب في مباراة رواندا - واضطر يشركه بدا احمد فتحي لما اتصاب في مباراة ايطاليا - يعني بيعد حمص للعب في مباراة رواندا :20:

والافنديه بتوع النيران الصديقه يقوللك انه بيجامل لعيبه علي حساب آخرين - حتي لو بيجامل هو حر انا لي النتائج وطالما بيكسب بطولات وبيؤدي اداء هجومي لاول مرة في تاريخ مصر - ده انت لو بتركب تاكسي بتقولله انا عاوز اروح المكان الفلاني وخلاص ولا تتدخل في طريقة القياده او الطريق الذي يجب ان يسلكه او السرعه اللي يمشي بيها لان ده شغله هو..... انا لي اني اوصل المكان وخلاص 

كان في نكته قالها اخونا ابو الحلول -واحد عمال بيدعي ربنا 9 سنين انه يخلف وفي الآخر شاف رؤيه انه المفروض يتزوج :75:- طبعاً لو حللت النكته بعمق تلاقي انك لابد وان تأخذ بالاسباب بالاضافه للدعاء يعني تعمل اللي عليك (يعني علم وايمان ) حتي يستجيب الله لك 

وحسن شحاته جمع بين الكفاءة والعلم في مجال عمله - وتاريخه التدريبي مشرف جداً -بالاضافه الي ايمانه بالله ويقينه به سبحانه وتعالي :12:

وطبعا النقاض االلي بيهاجموه كلهم كفتجيه والمفروض يحمدوا ربنا علي الشهرة والاموال والوظائف التي يشغلوها في ظل الازمه الاقتصاديه العالميه - انما ازاي ؟ لازم يعملوا نفسهم فاهمين ويتطاولوا علي الراجل وهما عارفين انه عمل انجازات في تاريخ الكره المصريه لم ولن يصل اليها احد من بداية ما بدئنا نلعب كورة - والمفروض ان النقاد اكتر ناس تقيم الموضوع ده لكن انا بافهم في الكورة احسن من اكبر واحد في العالم الكفتجيه دي :20::7:

ياعم محمد هو احنا كنا نحلم نكسب الكاميرون 4 في بطوله رسميه وكمان ساح العاج 4 برضه ونقابل الكاميرون تاني ونكسبها في النهائي :70:- وبعد بطولة 2008 يجي يلعب ماتش ودي مع الارجنتين يثوروا عليه علشان الحضري ولعبت فلان وما لعبتش فلان - 

والناس اللي بتفهم في الكورة هما اللي يقدروا كفائته زي ليبي مدرب ايطاليا ومدرب اسبانيا والفيفا انما الكوفتجيه والجهلاويه مالهمشي غير في البيزنيس واهي سبوبه وكله بيرزق من فضل الله هههههههههههه 

وماتقلقش عليه لانه بيشتغل باسلوب علمي في التدريب وعارف هو بيعمل ايه ونسال الله له التوفيق - وعلي فكره مشكلة فشل العمل الجماعي في العالم العربي سياسيا واقتصاديا واجتماعيا تتمثل في مشكلة حسن شحاته في المجال الرياضي بكل ظروفها - وعلي الله نفهم ونتعلم ونصلح من حالنا حتي يصلحه الله لنا


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

دعواتنا اليوم وفي هذه اللحظه بفوز منتخب مصر والله الموفق............


مع تحياتي


----------



## حسان2 (21 يونيو 2009)

*فن الكومبيوتر*

افتح "أو افتحي" المرفقات وشاهد "ي" الابداع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله رب العالمين - رب ضارة نافعه - اعتقد كده افضل لاننا كنا رايحين البطوله وعاملين حسابنا نخرج من الدور الاول يعني احنا ما خسرناش حاجه - ويكفينا شرف ان الفريق الصاعد مع البرازيل لم يتحدد حتي انتهاء مبارتنا مع امريكا - يعني لو كنا احرزنا هدف كنا صعدنا احنا ولو ايطاليا احرزت هدف كانت هي صعدت - انما سبحان الله - امريكا ليها نصيب ههههههههههههه

والهدف الاول بتاع امريكا بيقول ان اليوم مش يومنا - انا مش عارف الكرة دخلت المرمي ازاي - غير الخبط والرزع اللي كان شغال بين مدافعي مصر والحضري ههههههههههه 

 - وخلينا نفكر في مباراة رواندا قبلها باسبوعين :60: - احسن الفرقه تتكسر كلها ونبقي لا حصلنا بلح الشام ولا عنب اليمن :75:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يونيو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> افتح "أو افتحي" المرفقات وشاهد "ي" الابداع


 

ابداااااااااااااااااااااااع فعلا - سبحان الله - مشكور يا باشمهندس حسان


----------



## Abo Fares (21 يونيو 2009)

هاااااااااردلك م. محيي  

زعلنا والله، بس معليش... بتتعوض  

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> هاااااااااردلك م. محيي
> 
> زعلنا والله، بس معليش... بتتعوض
> 
> مع تحيــــــــاتي..


 
اهلا اخي الكريم ابو الحلول 

ولا نزعل ولا حاجه بالعكس احنا نفخر بهذا الفريق واللي عمله - هو احنا كنا متوقعين ناخد البطوله من انياب القوي العظمي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا طبعا - ولو تفتكر انا قلت قبل كده اتمني خروج مصر من الدور الاول لانهم لو كملوا ها يكونوا مرهقين جدا ومباراة رواند هاتبقي صعبه - هو ده اللي حصل والحمد لله علي الخروج - 

اذا كنا من الدور الاول وكل القوي الضاربه عندنا انهارت - زيدان وسيد معوض واحمد فتحي -والحضري - ههههههههه امال لو كنا كملنا كان ايه الي حصل اكيد كنا رجعنا انسحبنا من التصفيات :75:

بس المشكله في ردود الفعل من الناس اللي مالهمش في الموضوع ولا بيفهموا في اي حاجه - هما بس سكاكينهم جاهزة للذبح بدون اي مبالاة 

والحمله الشرسه لاهل النيران الصديقه بدأت بعد المباراة وللاسف لا يتكلموا في امور فنيه او نقد هادف ولكن بيتكلموا ان اللاعبين سهروا يوم مباراة ايطاليا مع فتيات ليل وبيتهموا فريق الساجدين بالنجاسه وابو تريكه بيهدد باعتزال اللعب الدولي وكابتن الفريق احمد حسن اعتبر الفريق ممتنع عن التدريب واللعب حتي يتم الاعتذار عن هذه الشتائم - لدرجة ان حسن شحاته سب المذيع عمرو اديب وعلي الهواء 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwbB...News.asp?NewsID=56984&feature=player_embedded

انا مش فاهم ايه المشكله في الهزيمه من امريكا فريق رقم 14 علي العالم واحنا نص لاعبينا مصابين بعد المجهود الكبير اللي بذلوه وايطاليا بطل العالم خرجت برضه ( هو احنا افضل من بطل العالم :60 - ماكل الاعلام كان متوقع فضائح مع البرازيل وايطاليا وخروج من الدور الاول - يبقي ايه المشكله - انما البهوات قاعدين في التكييف ومرحرحين وعاوزين يحققوا اكبر نسبة مشاهده علشان الاعلانات 


صدقوني ماحدش فاهم حاجه في اي حاجه وكله بيهجص - والمنطق بيقول ان حسن شحاته يسيبهالهم مخضره ويمشي والف منتخب عالمي محترم يتمناه - بس هو وطني حتي النخاع وربنا يكرمه ويعينه علي هذه الاشكال الهدامه


----------



## Abo Fares (22 يونيو 2009)

أهلاً أخي محيي... 

دائماً هناك أعداء للنجاح، والمغرضين كثر... 

لو توقف أحدنا على كل كلمة حيكت ضده، لما تعدى الخطوة الأولى لتاليتها........ 

فريق كبير.. يستحق كل تقدير، وانشالله الجايات أحسن من الرايحات....

تحيــــــاتي الكروية
:16:​


----------



## سنا الأمل (22 يونيو 2009)

ولا يهمكم ولا تستاؤووووووووووو 
ان شاء الله تتعوض


----------



## Ayman (23 يونيو 2009)

:57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57:
:57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57:
:57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57:
:57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57:
:57::57::57::57::57::57::57:
:57::57::57::57::57::57:
:57::57::57::57::57:
:57::57::57::57:
:57::57::57:
:57::57:
:57:


و آآآخ من زميلي الجزائري


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> :57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57:
> :57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57:
> :57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57:
> :57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57:
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ليه يا عم ايمن - ايه المشكله - المباراة ما زالت في الملعب وصدقني مصر هاتوصل كأس العالم ان شاء الله - والايام بيننا
هاقوللك سر يا حاج ايمن - انا حاسس ان المعلم كان قاصد يخرج من بطولة القارات من الدور الاول - طبعاً هاتستغرب من الكلام ده زي كل الناس والنقاد والاعلاميين والجماهير - بس علي راي المثل اللي ايده في المياه مش زي اللي ايده في النار 

طبعاً هو ما يقدرشي يعلن الكلام ده لانه السكاكين اللي بتدبح فيه وهو كسبان فما بالك لما يقول كلام زي ده يبقي اكيد هايفتحوا عليه ابواب جهنم 

طب ليه هو عمل كده - لان الوصول لنهائيات كاس العالم اهمممممممممممممم الف مره من بطولة القارات ( اللي هو حقق الهدف المنشود منها مع اكبر قوتين كرويتين في العالم واثبت انه يستحق مكان بين الكبار كما وعد قبل السفر للبطوله )- وبالتالي صعودة للدور القبل النهائي مضر وغير مفيد لانه لو صعد يبقي لازم يكمل حتي يوم 27 او 28 يونيو وهو اصلا عنده مباراه تعتبر عنق زجاجه يوم 5 يوليو وتعتبر مصيريه -

 بالاضافه ان اللعيبه لحد الدور الاول اتكسر منهم 5 ولو كمل يبقي الباقي ها يتكسر وهاينزل مباراة رواندا ومش هايلاقي لعيبه يلعب بيها - وعلشان كده لم يشرك محمد حمص في مباراة امريكا بدون سبب واضح - كما ان اشراك حمص في مباراة ايطاليا بديلا لاحمد حسن كان لهذا السبب - لان احمد حسن لن يلعب في مباراة رواندا لذلك فهو يريد الحفاظ علي حمص من الاصابه لاشراكه في مباراة رواندا :20:

انهارده بعد الخروج من البطوله اصبح عنده حوالي اسبوعين يريح اللعيبه ويجهز المصابين ويعيد ترتيب اوراقه والتقاط الانفاس للاستعداد الجيد لرواندا - غير انه لو كان كمل كان ها يرجع ويتغلب من رواندا ونبقي كده في الضياع :86::60:

وكل الظروف والتصريحات تؤيد هذا الكلام - بس طبعا ماحدش من النقاد والجماهير فاهم الكلام ده - لان المعلم عارف هو بيعمل ايه :20::20::20::20:

واي اسئله في هذا الموضوع انا جاهز :73:

وسلملي علي صاحبك الجزائري لحد شهر نوفمبر :75::73:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 يونيو 2009)

http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=216458&IssueID=1447

وادي رابط لحديث الكابتن حسن شحاته بعد العودة الي مصر بيؤكد الكلام اللي انا قلته - _وخد بالك من كلمة توقعنا ان ايطاليا ها تغلب البرازيل_ - يعني هو ما كانشي ليه مزاج يكمل في البطوله وربنا استجاب له وخرج بفرق هدف لانه لو كان خسر 2-0 كان صعد للدور قبل النهائي - يبقي الحل الوحيد علشان يخرج هو 3-0 ودي ولافضيحه ولاحاجه - بدليل ان امريكا كسبت اسبانيا 2-0 وصعدت للنهائي 

مش باقوللك ياحاج ايمن مافيش حد فاهم حاجه :61::61::61::61::61::73: - دول كلهم نقاد علي ماتفرج - وحتي اسبانيا بطل اوروبا لعب بنفس طريقة مصر مع امريكا الكرات العرضيه من الجانبين واللي كانت كلها من نصيب دفاع امريكا الحديدي 

والي اللقاء في مباريات قادمه ان شاء الله :12::20:


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?articleid=216458&issueid=1447
> 
> وادي رابط لحديث الكابتن حسن شحاته بعد العودة الي مصر بيؤكد الكلام اللي انا قلته - _وخد بالك من كلمة توقعنا ان ايطاليا ها تغلب البرازيل_ - يعني هو ما كانشي ليه مزاج يكمل في البطوله وربنا استجاب له وخرج بفرق هدف لانه لو كان خسر 2-0 كان صعد للدور قبل النهائي - يبقي الحل الوحيد علشان يخرج هو 3-0 ودي ولافضيحه ولاحاجه - بدليل ان امريكا كسبت اسبانيا 2-0 وصعدت للنهائي
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخ محي....طبعا" كثرت الأشاعات أن سبب خسارة الفريق المصري مع أمريكا أن الفريق المصري لهوا كثيرا" قبل ليلة المباراة (حسب ماذكرته الاشاعات)....بس أريد أقول أن ليلة أمس وبعد خسارة الفريق الأسباني مع الفريق الأمريكي أنني شاهدت معلق في التلفزيون يذكر...(طيب أفتهمنا أن الفريق المصري سهروا قبل ليلة المباراة مع أمريكا مع (.... الليل (لأا أريد أن أذكر العبارة كاملة أحتراما" لأعضاء المنتدى وقوانينه ولكنك تفهم قصدي))...طيب الآن الفريق الأسباني خسروا المبارة مع أمريكا ....فهل هم أيضا" سهروا مع...:87:.. قبل ليلة من المباراة؟؟؟؟؟:59:​ 
ياأخي واالله لأ يدمر الشخص الأ التعليقات المهدمة والكلام الفارغ اللي ملهوش معنى ولا يريدون بها الا التشهيير وأساة السمعة.... فلا يزعجك مايقال ياأخي محي ولا يخفى عن الله أية صغيرة وكبيرة​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?articleid=216458&issueid=1447
> 
> وادي رابط لحديث الكابتن حسن شحاته بعد العودة الي مصر بيؤكد الكلام اللي انا قلته - _وخد بالك من كلمة توقعنا ان ايطاليا ها تغلب البرازيل_ - يعني هو ما كانشي ليه مزاج يكمل في البطوله وربنا استجاب له وخرج بفرق هدف لانه لو كان خسر 2-0 كان صعد للدور قبل النهائي - يبقي الحل الوحيد علشان يخرج هو 3-0 ودي ولافضيحه ولاحاجه - بدليل ان امريكا كسبت اسبانيا 2-0 وصعدت للنهائي
> 
> ...


 

اعتقد ان تخمينك في مكانه م.محي / بان الكابتن حسن شحاتة كانت لديه امنية عدم الصعود وتشكيلته دلت على ذلك وبصراحة معاه كل الحق بذلك , وعدم الافصاح كما تفضلت بسبب الراي العام .... وهذا بلا شك افضل للمنتخب المصري لكي يستطيع ابقاء المنافسة والامل للصعود لكاس العالم ...


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 يونيو 2009)

*الدنيا بدون مهندسين*

تخيل الدنيا بدون مهندسين ​ 

بدون مهندس الكهرباء​ 







بدون مهندس الميكانيك






بدون المهندس المدني







بدون مهندس الاتصالات







بدون مهندس الكمبيوتر






بدون مهندس الطيران


----------



## إسلام علي (25 يونيو 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخ محي....طبعا" كثرت الأشاعات أن سبب خسارة الفريق المصري مع أمريكا أن الفريق المصري لهوا كثيرا" قبل ليلة المباراة (حسب ماذكرته الاشاعات)....بس أريد أقول أن ليلة أمس وبعد خسارة الفريق الأسباني مع الفريق الأمريكي أنني شاهدت معلق في التلفزيون يذكر...(طيب أفتهمنا أن الفريق المصري سهروا قبل ليلة المباراة مع أمريكا مع (.... الليل (لأا أريد أن أذكر العبارة كاملة أحتراما" لأعضاء المنتدى وقوانينه ولكنك تفهم قصدي))...طيب الآن الفريق الأسباني خسروا المبارة مع أمريكا ....فهل هم أيضا" سهروا مع...:87:.. قبل ليلة من المباراة؟؟؟؟؟:59:​
> ياأخي واالله لأ يدمر الشخص الأ التعليقات المهدمة والكلام الفارغ اللي ملهوش معنى ولا يريدون بها الا التشهيير وأساة السمعة.... فلا يزعجك مايقال ياأخي محي ولا يخفى عن الله أية صغيرة وكبيرة​


السلام عليكم
تبرأة للذمم 
لاعبي المنتخب برءاء من هذه الإشاعة
الصحف الجنوب أفريقية نفسها إعتذرت 
واللعيبة عملوا ضجة كبيرة وغضب مما يدل على رفضهم
لدرجة إن أحدهم هدد بالإعتزال الدولي "ويا ريتهم كلهم يعتزلوا البلد عاوزة شغل في الجد شوية"
لكن من باب أنصر أخاك معظمهم متدينين وأكيد براءة من هذه التهم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 يونيو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اعتقد ان تخمينك في مكانه م.محي / بان الكابتن حسن شحاتة كانت لديه امنية عدم الصعود وتشكيلته دلت على ذلك_ وبصراحة معاه كل الحق بذلك_ , وعدم الافصاح كما تفضلت بسبب الراي العام .... وهذا بلا شك افضل للمنتخب المصري لكي يستطيع ابقاء المنافسة والامل للصعود لكاس العالم ...


 
مافيش شك كلنا كنا متضايقين من مباراة امريكا بس احنا جماهير لكن هو راجل بيحسبها بالورقه والقلم وللاسف كل ما يقدم مباراة كويسه يطالبه بالوصول لكأس العالم لدرجة ان بلاتر نفسه زي ما تفضلت حضرتك قال له كده - سنحزن لو لم نري مصر في جنوب افريقيا العام القادم - يبقي الحل انه يروح بدري علشان يلحق يذاكر لامتحان كاس العالم - :20:

لانه لو كان احرز هدف في امريكا وصعد كانت الفضيحه هاتبقي اكبر في قبل النهائي والثالث والرابع لان لاعبينا اتهلكوا بدون مبالغه :3:

وبعدين المفروض نحمد ربنا علي كده لان هناك فوارق كبيره جدا بين لاعبينا ولاعبي اوروبا - بدنيا ومهاريا وتكتيكياً - وكونهم يوصلوا للمستوي ده من المنافسه يبقي كتر خيرهم اوي :13:

ومبارة رواندا الاحد بعد القادم ها يبان منها كل شئ لو ربنا كرمنا وكسبنا بفرق سكور كبير يبقي - اوعي وشك - وهاتكون المنافسه قويه جداااااا حتي اخر جوله في التصفيات وربنا يسهل ويوفق الجميع ويصعد من هو احق اداءاً ونتيجة ً


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يستر لحسن شكلنا بقى وحش قوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 يونيو 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخ محي....طبعا" كثرت الأشاعات أن سبب خسارة الفريق المصري مع أمريكا أن الفريق المصري لهوا كثيرا" قبل ليلة المباراة (حسب ماذكرته الاشاعات)....بس أريد أقول أن ليلة أمس وبعد خسارة الفريق الأسباني مع الفريق الأمريكي أنني شاهدت معلق في التلفزيون يذكر...(طيب أفتهمنا أن الفريق المصري سهروا قبل ليلة المباراة مع أمريكا مع (.... الليل (لأا أريد أن أذكر العبارة كاملة أحتراما" لأعضاء المنتدى وقوانينه ولكنك تفهم قصدي))...طيب الآن الفريق الأسباني خسروا المبارة مع أمريكا ....فهل هم أيضا" سهروا مع...:87:.. قبل ليلة من المباراة؟؟؟؟؟:59:​
> 
> 
> ياأخي واالله لأ يدمر الشخص الأ التعليقات المهدمة والكلام الفارغ اللي ملهوش معنى ولا يريدون بها الا التشهيير وأساة السمعة.... فلا يزعجك مايقال ياأخي محي ولا يخفى عن الله أية صغيرة وكبيرة​


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا اخي الكريم مصطفي / الاشاعات دي واضح جداً انها لا اساس لها من الصحه - حيث ان انتشار صور للفريق وهم ساجدين جماعياً - جعلت غالبية الجمهور الغير مسلمين يسألون عن ذلك التصرف وماذا يقولون في سجودهم ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟؟؟؟ وعندما قيل لهم انهم مسلمون فبدء السؤال عن الاسلام 

- وطبعا هذا الكلام استفز اعداء الاسلام فاطلقوا تلك الشائعه من جريده مشبوهه ومنحطه للتشويش الاعلامي علي الموضوع - وللاسف المذيع عمرو اديب ساهم في انتشار هذا الكلام وكأنه حقيقه ( وعلي ما اعتقد انه كان يقصد تشويه صورة اللاعبين والمنتخب ) ويمكن يكون شريك في تلك المؤامرة لان كان بيتكلم وكانه حامي حمي الاسلام رغم ان ثقافته الدينيه تحت الصفر - وتريقته علي الكابتن حسن بعد ما سبه قائلا ادي الناس اللي بتصلي - يعني هو كان متخيل ان اللي بيصلي ده يتهان ويسكت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ - ده اللعيبه وحسن شحاته ردهم كان مهذب جداً وينم عن ناس واعيه ومحترمه وقد المسئوليه - لان اقل واجب ان المذيع يتمسح بكرامته الارض وعلي الهواء مباشرة :20: - وكان ها يعملها زيدان بس باسلوب محترم ولكن الوقت لم يسعفه 

وكونه يعتذر تاني يوم ده معناه انه مذيع فاشل ومش فاهم حاجه ( من ضمن الاعلاميين اللي ما لهمش فيها ) :86: او جاتله تعليمات عليا انه يعتذر - وفي الحالتين اهي سبوبه وماشيه:1: - والله المستعان


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 يونيو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> ربنا يستر لحسن شكلنا بقى وحش قوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
ولا وحش ولا حاجه يا حاج ابراهيم - لابد وان تتمسك بالامل حتي اللحظه الاخيره - وخيرمثال علي ذلك الفريق الامريكي الذي كان في قاع المجموعه حتي الجوله الاخيره وحظوظه في الصعود لا تتعدي 5% وحصل وصعد مع البرازيل وكسب اسبانيا ووصل للمباراه النهائيه - فسبحان الله - فمن الوارد جدا ان يحدث ذلك مع مصر في مجموعتها ان شاء الله


----------



## نور الجزائرية (26 يونيو 2009)

*صور... تحتاج... الى... تعليق*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اخوتي اخواتي لننسى الكرة و ما تسببه من انزعاج عام و خاص في الاوساط الذاتية و العائلية و الوطنية و الدولية و نلتفت الى البسمة التي تطيل العمر و تنعش الصدور و التي من اجلها وضع هذا الموضوع .
اليكم جميعا هذه الصور ......هل هي فعلا رهييييييبة .

هل تستطيع ان تعد عدد الطرقات ​





إذا كانت زوجتك حامل خذها عبر هذا المسلك و سيصبح ابنك مهندس منعرجات عمودية ​ 





قد يتساءل احدكم عن راتب هذا الموظف و هو في قمة نشاطه و عمله 







.يوم الغسيل العالمي.... كل من عنده غسيل يسرع به







الاخلاص في العمل... البيت تحترق و اصحابه تتفحم و هؤلاء ياخذون صوره للذكرى هههههههه







تطور او تكنولوجيا امريكية !!!!!!!!!




.

و الدول الفقيرة تتساءل اين ذهب حليب اطفالها







شا يفين يا رجالة حلاوة الستات حتى عند القطط وعليها حراسة مشددة من البودي جارد 







فن الرعب على البيض و الرعب الحقيقي اصبح في ثمنه 








اتمنى انها اعجبتكم ​​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (26 يونيو 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> اخوتي اخواتي لننسى الكرة و ما تسببه من انزعاج عام و خاص في الاوساط الذاتية و العائلية و الوطنية و الدولية و نلتفت الى البسمة التي تطيل العمر و تنعش الصدور و التي من اجلها وضع هذا الموضوع .
> اليكم جميعا هذه الصور ......هل هي فعلا رهييييييبة .
> 
> ...


 
مشكورة أخت نورة الجزائرية على هذه المشاركة.....ولكنها تشبه المشاركة رقم 1535 وهناك صور أكثر يمكنك مشاهدتها.....ولكنها جميلة حقا" ونشكر أحيائك لها ثانية بهذه المشاركة

مع التقدير​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 يونيو 2009)

*أأمنتم من في السماء ان يخسف بكم الارض*

صورة مبني انهارت به الارض الي عمق 300 متر - نسأل الله العفو والعافيه 


















(ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا اصراً كما حملته علي الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به واعفو عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا انت مولانا فانصرنا علي القوم الكافرين) صدق الله العظيم


----------



## AMANI FATHI (28 يونيو 2009)

//////////////////////////////////////:73:


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> صورة مبني انهارت به الارض الي عمق 300 متر - نسأل الله العفو والعافيه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اهلا اخ محي استفقت اخيرا ,الحمدلله على سلامتك لم يحدث لك شئ


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اهلا اخ محي استفقت اخيرا ,الحمدلله على سلامتك لم يحدث لك شئ


 
معناه ايه الكلام ده يا اخت فاطمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هو انا كنت غايب او نايم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:9::9::9::9:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> اهلا اخ محي استفقت اخيرا ,الحمدلله على سلامتك لم يحدث لك شئ


 
اهلا يا اخت فاطمه / انا طول عمري فايق والحمد لله - وياريت توضحي القصد من الكلام ده - قصدك يعني الكلام في الكورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟- ولا متوقعه ان اكون وقعت في الحفره دي:60::60::60: وعلشان كده بتقوليلي حمد الله علي سلامتك :10:


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (28 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا يا اخت فاطمه / انا طول عمري فايق والحمد لله - وياريت توضحي القصد من الكلام ده - قصدك يعني الكلام في الكورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟- ولا متوقعه ان اكون وقعت في الحفره دي:60::60::60: وعلشان كده بتقوليلي حمد الله علي سلامتك :10:


لا الله يحفظك مو هذا قصدي ,علشان الكرة انا كنت ملاحظة انك دخلت عالم الكرة بعقلك وقلبك وكلك على شان كذا حسيت انك انفصلت عن عالمنا ورحت لعالم تاني كرة في كرة في كرة بس كدا, انا ظنيتك حتصير معلق رياضي , وخفت لايصير معك شئ من فرط حماسك وتحياتي


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (28 يونيو 2009)

هي اللعبة مو صعبة بس الواحد يحاول
انظر المرفقات


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> لا الله يحفظك مو هذا قصدي ,علشان الكرة انا كنت ملاحظة انك دخلت عالم الكرة بعقلك وقلبك وكلك على شان كذا حسيت انك انفصلت عن عالمنا ورحت لعالم تاني كرة في كرة في كرة بس كدا, انا ظنيتك حتصير معلق رياضي , وخفت لايصير معك شئ من فرط حماسك وتحياتي


 
الله يكرمك يا اخت فاطمه / بس مش للدرجه دي يعني - هي بس الاحداث كانت ساخنه شويه - ومباراة مصر والجزائر سخنتها اكتر:12:يعني انتوا السبب هههههههه - وبعدين انا عندي روح رياضيه عاليه واتقبل الهزيمه بصدر رحب - وانا غير متعصب ولكن متحمس و للمنتخب فقط - وياريت كل الجزائريين زيك كده ما لهمش في الكورة كان زمان فرصتنا اكبر ههههههههههه


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (28 يونيو 2009)

المهندس ابوعادل قال:


> هي اللعبة مو صعبة بس الواحد يحاول
> انظر المرفقات


 

شكرا" أخي العزيز على المشاركة ..... ولعبة جميلة يحتاج الى ذكاء 

مع التقدير​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 يونيو 2009)

مهندس محي الصور في مشاركتك غير ظاهرة لي ؟ لا اعلم ما السبب


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 يونيو 2009)

المهندس ابوعادل قال:


> هي اللعبة مو صعبة بس الواحد يحاول
> انظر المرفقات


 
تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل على مشاركتك . ... يعني اللعبة سهلة كثير ... والاعضاء والمشاركين في الموضوع يستحقون شئ اصعب من مستوى اللعبة المرفقة .. والا شو رايك !!.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 يونيو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> مهندس محي الصور في مشاركتك غير ظاهرة لي ؟ لا اعلم ما السبب


 

الصور في المرفقات يا م محمد - انت تؤمر يا اخي الكريم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 يونيو 2009)

ودي نسخة بامتداد jpeg


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الصور في المرفقات يا م محمد - انت تؤمر يا اخي الكريم


 
ما يؤمر عليك ظالم عزيزي م.محي ... صور رهيبة اللهم ما عافنا ..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 يونيو 2009)

*اكبر سفينه في العالــــــــــــــــم*

*اكبر سفينه في العالـــــــــم بكوريــــــــا "‎ ** "**‎*​.*وهي تابعة للخطوط الدولية الكاريبية الملكية**....*
*تحتوي على 15 طابق* 
*وتستوعب حوالي 4370 راكب**...*
*يديرها طاقم مكون من 1360 شخص**....*
*تكلفة الأنشاء: 850 مليون دولار**...*
*الوزن :160 ألف طن...*
*الأبعاد: العرض 388 متر الأرتفاع 65 متر*



*هنا مقارنة لها مع الابراج*
​ 






































من ايميـــــــــــلي​


----------



## حسان2 (30 يونيو 2009)

*الصندوق السحري*

*


60 عاماً على زواجهما كانا خلالها يتصارحان حول كل شيء 

ويسعدان بقضاء كل الوقت في الكلام او خدمة أحدهما الآخر ، لكن امراً واحداً فقط بقي في سر الكتمان
*







*

ظلا متزوجين 60 سنة كانا خلالها يتصارحان حول كل شيء، ويسعدان بقضاء كل الوقت في الكلام او خدمة أحدهما الآخر، ولم تكن بينهما أسرار، ولكن الزوجة العجوز كانت تحتفظ بصندوق فوق أحد الرفوف ، وحذرت زوجها مرارا من فتحه او سؤالها عن محتواه .

ولأن الزوج كان يحترم رغبات زوجته فإنه لم يأبه بأمر الصندوق ، الى ان كان يوم أنهك فيه المرض الزوجة
وقال الطبيب ان أيامها باتت معدودة ، وبدأ الزوج الحزين يتأهب لمرحلة الترمل ، ويضع حاجيات زوجته في حقائب ليحتفظ بها كذكريات. ثم وقعت عينه على الصندوق فحمله وتوجه به الى السرير حيث ترقد زوجته المريضة ، التي ما ان رأت الصندوق حتى ابتسمت في حزن وقالت له : لا بأس.. بإمكانك فتح الصندوق ..

فتح الرجل الصندوق ووجد بداخله دميتين من القماش وإبر النسج المعروفة بالكروشيه وتحت كل ذلك مبلغ 25 ألف دولار، فسألها عن تلك الأشياء. فقالت العجوز هامسة : عندما تزوجتك أبلغتني جدتي ان سر الزواج الناجح يكمن في تفادي الجدل والناقروالنقير .. ونصحتني بأنه كلما غضبت منك، أكتم غضبي وأقوم بصنع دمية من القماش مستخدمة الإبر ... هنا كاد الرجل ان يشرق بدموعه : دميتان فقط ؟ يعني لم تغضب مني طوال الستين سنة سوى مرتين ؟

ورغم حزنه على كون زوجته في فراش الموت فقد أحس بالسعادة لأنه فهم انه لم يغضبها سوى مرتين .ثم سألها : حسنا ، عرفنا سر الدميتين ولكن ماذا عن 25000دولار؟ أجابته زوجته :

هذا هو المبلغ الذي جمعته من بيع الدمى .

*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يونيو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> *60 عاماً على زواجهما كانا خلالها يتصارحان حول كل شيء *​
> *ويسعدان بقضاء كل الوقت في الكلام او خدمة أحدهما الآخر ، لكن امراً واحداً فقط بقي في سر الكتمان*​
> 
> 
> ...


 
جميله جداً وواقعيه جداً يا باشمهندس حسان ............. يعني الخلاصه ان مافيش فايده ومافيش حد مرتاح وان ظهر عكس ذلك :75:ههههههههههههه
ولكن الذكاء في التعامل مع الواقع بكل حكمه :20::20::20:


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (30 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات عامة*









شارك أحد الأغبياء في مسابقة ثقافية 
وابتدأت المسابقة بالسؤال الأول الذي يقول 

س1 : كم استمرت حرب المئة عام؟؟ 
أ‌- 116 
ب‌- 99 
ج‌- 100 
د‌- 150 
فكر هذا الشخص كثيراً ثم اختار تخطي هذا السؤال لعدم تمكنه من إجابته 
وانتقل إلى السؤال الثاني 


س2 : أين تصنع قبعات بنما؟؟ 
أ‌- البرازيل 
ب‌- تشيلي 
ج- بنما 
د‌- الاكوادور 
اختار هذا الشخص أن يستعين بأصدقائه في الجامعة للإجابة على هذا السؤال أيضا 


السؤال الثالث 
س3 : في أي شهر يحتفل الروس بثورة أكتوبر؟ 
أ‌- يناير 
ب‌- سبتمبر 
ج‌- أكتوبر 
د‌- نوفمبر 
لم يستطيع هذا الغبي الإجابة وطلب مساعدة الجمهور 


السؤال الرابع 
س4: أي هذه الأسماء هو الاسم الأول للملك جورج السادس؟ 
أ‌- ون 
ب‌- ألبرت 
ج‌- جورج 
د‌- مانويل 
طلب الغبي حذف إجابتين وبعد جهد جهيد توصل للإجابة 


السؤال الخامس 
س5: حيوان أخذت منه جزر الكناري اسمها؟؟ 
أ‌- طائر الكناري 
ب‌- الكونغر 
ج- الجرو 
د‌- الفأر 

عندها انسحب ذلك الشخص من المسابقة ولم يستطع إكمالها 
.. 
.. 
.. 
.. 
.. 
.. 
.. 
.. 
.. 

إذا كنت تظن بأنك أذكى من هذا الغبي فأرجوا أن تقرأ الأجوبة بالأسفل 
.. 
.. 
استمرت حرب المئة عام 116 سنة 
قبعات بنما تصنع في الإكوادور 
يحتفل الروس بثورة أكتوبر في نوفمبر 
الاسم الأول للملك جورج هو البرت 
جزر الكناري أخذت اسمها من الجروحيث أن اسمها اللاتيني هو 
INSULARIA CANARIA والذي يعني جزر الجراء​


----------



## eng abdallah (30 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شارك أحد الأغبياء في مسابقة ثقافية
> وابتدأت المسابقة بالسؤال الأول الذي يقول
> 
> س1 : كم استمرت حرب المئة عام؟؟
> ...


 
هو فعلا ذكي جداااااااااااااااااااااا
:12::12::12::12:​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (30 يونيو 2009)

*اختبار ذكي*

http://www.yabdoo.com/users/26693/gallery/2219_p55230.htm


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شارك أحد الأغبياء في مسابقة ثقافية
> وابتدأت المسابقة بالسؤال الأول الذي يقول ​
> س1 : كم استمرت حرب المئة عام؟؟
> أ‌- 116
> ...


 
بما انه لم ينخدع بالاجوبه المتاحه امامه واستمر حتي انه انسحب عند آخر سؤال ,,,,,,,,,,,,, فهذا يدل علي انه ذكي جداً وخرج بافضل المكاسب من الموقف :20:

مشكورة يا اخت فاطمه ولو اني فكرت ان الموضوع سينتهي بشئ كوميدي في الاخر يضحكنا علي هذا الغبي ( عفواً الذكي ) ولكن اضحكتيني علي نفسي هههههههههههههههه:60::75:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> http://www.yabdoo.com/users/26693/gallery/2219_p55230.htm


 
 اختبار جيد لقد احرزت 7/10 والحمد لله علي ذلك :75:


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (30 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اختبار جيد لقد احرزت 7/10 والحمد لله علي ذلك :75:


bravo فهمنا انت ذكي حيث انا احرزت 3/10 بس الي مصبرني اني مثل بيل جيتس


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> bravo فهمنا انت ذكي حيث انا احرزت 3/10 بس الي مصبرني اني مثل بيل جيتس


 
 اعتقد ان بيل جيتس في الحاله دي يعتبر نموذج سئ هههههههههههه


----------



## زاد أحمد (30 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> http://www.yabdoo.com/users/26693/gallery/2219_p55230.htm



شكرا الأخت فاطمة على الموقع , انا حصلت
*مجموع النقاط  5  من أصل  11.*


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (30 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> *اكبر سفينه في العالـــــــــم بكوريــــــــا "‎ ** "**‎*
> .*وهي تابعة للخطوط الدولية الكاريبية الملكية**....*
> *تحتوي على 15 طابق*
> *وتستوعب حوالي 4370 راكب**...*
> ...


اخ محي , عجبتني الباخرة ولكن في سؤاللمحيرني وبما انك احرزت 7/10 في اختبار السابق اكيد حلاقي جواب هما ليش عملو مقارنة بين طول الباخرة وارتفاع برج ايفيل غريب:87:


----------



## زاد أحمد (30 يونيو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 60 عاماً على زواجهما كانا خلالها يتصارحان حول كل شيء
> ...



الأستاذ حسان ننتظر الجزء الثاني من القصة لمعرفة ثمن الدمية الواحدة ؟؟؟؟ منذ 60 سنه:81::81: يمكن تكون 1دولار:8: ,


----------



## ايكوسان (30 يونيو 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاطمةالمهاجرة 

 
_http://www.yabdoo.com/users/26693/ga...219_p55230.htm_

مشكورة كتيير أخت فاطمة أنا حصلت على4 من11


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (30 يونيو 2009)

*<h3>مجموع النقاط  8  من أصل  11 </h3> 
 التقدير : رائع! ذكاء فوق العادي*

*
*


----------



## حسان2 (30 يونيو 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> الأستاذ حسان ننتظر الجزء الثاني من القصة لمعرفة ثمن الدمية الواحدة ؟؟؟؟ منذ 60 سنه:81::81: يمكن تكون 1دولار:8: ,


الأخ زاد أحمد
أقترح اضافة هذا السؤال على اختبار الأخت فاطمة


----------



## anass81 (30 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اختبار جيد لقد احرزت 7/10 والحمد لله علي ذلك :75:




8/ 11:72::86::11:

الحمد لله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> 8/ 11:72::86::11:
> 
> شو رأيك :59:


 منتاز طبعاً :75:- ربنا يزيدك من فضله العظيم


----------



## anass81 (30 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> منتاز طبعاً :75:- ربنا يزيدك من فضله العظيم



بعض مما عندكم أستاذ محي

على فكرة , 4 يوليو هو يوم عطلة هنا في أمريكا وهو يوم الاستقلال

In the United States, *Independence Day*, commonly known as the *Fourth of July*, is a federal holiday commemorating the adoption of the Declaration of Independence on July 4, 1776, declaring independence from the Kingdom of Great Britain. Independence Day is commonly associated with fireworks, parades, barbecues, carnivals, picnics, concerts, baseball games, political speeches and ceremonies, and various other public and private events celebrating the history, government, and traditions of the United States


----------



## نوارة (30 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> 8/ 11:72::86::11:
> 
> شو رأيك :59:


 





واش رايكم :4: ​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 يوليو 2009)

مجموع النقاط 9 من أصل 11


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 يوليو 2009)

nouara قال:


> واش رايكم :4:​


 


> / 11:72::86::11:
> 
> الحمد لله


 


> *مجموع النقاط 9 من أصل 11*​


 


> اخ محي , عجبتني الباخرة ولكن في سؤاللمحيرني وبما انك احرزت 7/10 في اختبار السابق اكيد حلاقي جواب هما ليش عملو مقارنة بين طول الباخرة وارتفاع برج ايفيل غريب:87:


 
اعتقد يا اخت فاطمه ان هناك بعض الاخوة تقديرهم اكبر من تقديري واحرزوا درجات اعلي - وبالتالي فهم اولي بالاجابه علي هذا السؤال الغريب فعلا :12::75:- وان كنت اعتقد ان المقارنه كانت علي اساس البعد الاطول في كلا العنصرين بغض النظر ان كان البعد افقي ام رأسي


----------



## Ayman (1 يوليو 2009)

*يقال ان هذا حدث في دبي !!*

أخطاء المهندسين و المديرين احيانا تكون كارثية!
هذا فصل من هذه الفصول يقال انه حدث في دبي !!
و لم يتسنى ل (أيمن) التأكد من مصدر مستقل 

http://www.4shared.com/file/115259995/b558ed2/Bosswehavealeak.html


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (1 يوليو 2009)

*انفلونزا الخنازير*

ماشاء الله, ما شاء الله نوارة والاخ اسامة و انس ,اما انا وزاد وايكوسان عرفنا ذكائنا معلش مرة تانية 
حرسا مني على سلامتكم حبيت انقل لكم هذا الموضوع لانو في اعتقادي مهم, اكتشاف وقائي من حمى الخنازير عفاناالله , لانو الصيف حل وكثير مهاجرين حوصلو على بلدكم والله يستر

أكد أطباء صينيون الثلاثاء أن إحتساء كوب من اليانسون الدافيء وليس المغلي
عقب الاستيقاظ صباحاُ 
يعد أفضل وقاية من الاصابة البشرية من مرض انلفونزا الخنازير
الذي تفشى في بقاع شتى من العالم
وذكرت مجلة ( ميديكال ريسيرشيز) الصينية
المعنية بالشؤون الطبية
أن إحتساء اليانسون الدافيء يفوق في فاعليته تناول عقار
(تامفيلو) الذي طورته شركة "روش" السويسرية
ويستخدم حاليا على نطاق
عالمي واسع
للوقاية من انلفونزا الخنازير
ذلك أن أحد المكونات الاساسية
المستخدمة في إنتاج ذلك العقار هو ( حمض الشيمكيك ) الذي يستخرج من قرن ثمرة اليانسون
ويترك عدة اسابيع ليتخمر


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (1 يوليو 2009)

مجموع النقاط 8 من أصل 11


----------



## almomani (2 يوليو 2009)

وحدة فرنسيه اسمها ليزا .. 
ووحدة إنجليزية إسمها اليزابيث .. 
ووحدة عربية إسمها أم محمد ....

الثلاثة زهقوا من شغل البيت والطبخ والكنس فإتفقوا يعملون إضراب ويخلوا أزواجهم يشتغلون بدالهم وبعد إسبوع يتقابلون وكل وحدة تقول ماذاصار لها

وبعد أسبوع 

قالت ليزا الفرنسية أنا قلت لزوجي من اليوم مافيه كنس ولا طبخ ولا كوي .. أنا زهقت من الشغل وشوف لك حل!!! 
مر يوم وماشفت شى 
وثاني يوم برضو ماشفتت شى 
وثالث يوم لقيت زوجي قايم الصبح بدري ومجهز الفطور و الشاي وجابه لي في السرير وأنا نايمة وبعدين راح شغله 


اما البريطانية اليزابيث ردت وقالت: وأنا بعد قلت لزوجي أنا من اليوم ماني كانسه ولا طابخه ولا كاويه في هالبيت , أنا زهقت خلاص 
أول يوم ماشفت شى 
وثاني يوم بعد ماشفت شى 
لكن في اليوم الثالث لقيت زوجي رايح للبقاله وإشترى كل الطلبات الي كنت ابيها في البيت وبعدها قام نظف البيت كله وكل شئ صار تمام التمام 

أم محمد جاء دورها في الحكي فقالت: أنا رحت بعد ماتركتم وقلت لزوجي إسمع يابو محمد أنا زهقت من شغل البيت وإعمل حسابك أنا من بكرة لا كانسه ولا طابخه ولا كاويه وبصراحة
أول يوم ماشفت شى 
وثاني يوم ماشفت شى 
وثالث يوم بعد ماشفت شى 
والحمد لله رابع يوم قدرت أشوف شوي بعيني الشمال


----------



## كوردستان (3 يوليو 2009)

:59: :59: :59:

just smile pls


----------



## anass81 (3 يوليو 2009)

كوردستان قال:


> :59: :59: :59:
> 
> Just smile pls



حلوة ومفيدة وخاصة للعزابية:75:


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (3 يوليو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> حلوة ومفيدة وخاصة للعزابية:75:


 
 مهندس انس / اولا عقبال ما نشوفك عريس ... ثانيا هو فكرك ان كل الستات بيعرفوا يربطوا الكرافته اكثر من الرجال !!!! :87:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههه
على فكرة انا مبعرفش اربط الكارفته 
يمكن علشان مبلبس بدل كتير
ههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني الكرام بعد قليل ستبدأ مباراة مصر ورواندا المرتقبه - وطبعا المباراه مهمه جداً وتعتبر خطوة مهمه في تحديد اذا ماكنا سنستمر في المنافسه للوصول الي كاس العالم :12: ام ان كأس العالم هو اللي ها يوصللنا وفي تاكسي ههههههههه:1:

مش عارف ليه انا حاسس ان انهارده في مهرجان اهداف للفريق المصري في مرمي الفريق الرواندي ونتمني التوفيق لمنتخب مصر :20:

نلتقي بعد المباراه علي خير ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخواني الكرام بعد قليل ستبدأ مباراة مصر ورواندا المرتقبه - وطبعا المباراه مهمه جداً وتعتبر خطوة مهمه في تحديد اذا ماكنا سنستمر في المنافسه للوصول الي كاس العالم :12: ام ان كأس العالم هو اللي ها يوصللنا وفي تاكسي ههههههههه:1:
> 
> ...


 
احساسك كان في محله عزيزي المهندس محي / وربنا نصر المنتخب وابوكريم .. ومهرجان اهداف كمان وبس في الشوط الثاني 3-0 نتيجة ممتازة للمنتخب وتبشر خير في الايام القادمة 

مبروك للمنتخب وللامام باذن الله


----------



## anass81 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

هدية بمناسبة المشاركة 2000


----------



## anass81 (5 يوليو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> احساسك كان في محله عزيزي المهندس محي / وربنا نصر المنتخب وابوكريم .. ومهرجان اهداف كمان وبس في الشوط الثاني 3-0 نتيجة ممتازة للمنتخب وتبشر خير في الايام القادمة
> 
> مبروك للمنتخب وللامام باذن الله



وألف مبروك لمنتخب مصر:73:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 يوليو 2009)

الحمد لله علي الثلاث نقاط وزحف الفريق المصري لاحتلال المركز الثاني مؤقتاً رغم الظروف المعاكسه والاجهاد والتوتر والقلق الذي صاحب اللاعبين - واهو يرتاحولهم شهرين لحد الماتش التالي مع رواندا ويستعيد الفريق قوته الضاربه بعودة المصابين والموقوفين


----------



## نوارة (6 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الحمد لله علي الثلاث نقاط وزحف الفريق المصري لاحتلال المركز الثاني مؤقتاً رغم الظروف المعاكسه والاجهاد والتوتر والقلق الذي صاحب اللاعبين - واهو يرتاحولهم شهرين لحد الماتش التالي مع رواندا ويستعيد الفريق قوته الضاربه بعودة المصابين والموقوفين


 
ألف مبروك للمنتخب المصري :75:... مع انهم في الشوط الأول كان مستوى اللعب متوسط شوية..
اول هدف عجبني :20:...لكن التاني و التالت ما عجبوني :57:
و مبروك عليكم الثلاث نقاط و المركز التاني 

وسلملي على الكابتن حسن شحاتة​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 يوليو 2009)

nouara قال:


> ألف مبروك للمنتخب المصري :75:... مع انهم في الشوط الأول كان مستوى اللعب متوسط شوية..
> اول هدف عجبني :20:...لكن التاني و التالت ما عجبوني :57:
> و مبروك عليكم الثلاث نقاط و المركز التاني​
> 
> وسلملي على الكابتن حسن شحاتة​


 
بارك الله فيكي يا اخت نواره - انا بقي ولا هدف عجبني ولا حتي المباراه نفسها - رغم ان الهدف الثالث في اخر ثانيه في المباراه وهذا التوقيت له دلاله سنعرفها في نهاية المشوار :60::10::73: - بس المهم الثلاث نقاط علشان يرتاحو حتي الجوله القادمه لان اللعيبه مش قادره تمشي علي رجليها من الاجهاد -وخليكي فاكره ان الفارق اصبح 3 نقاط وثلاثة اهداف بعد ما كان 6 نقاط و6 اهداف - يعني العد التنازلي بدء:75:

وتحياتي للشعب الجزائري الشقيق


----------



## Ayman (6 يوليو 2009)

نعم العد التنازلي بدأ لكن الشكل غير مطمئن خاصة من ناحية بعض اللاعبين و التوتر ..
اعتقد ان اللقاء القادم حاسم لكن - بعد شهرين !! رمضان كريم 
هو احنا ازاي اتعادلنا مع زامبيا!!


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 يوليو 2009)

ayman قال:


> نعم العد التنازلي بدأ لكن الشكل غير مطمئن خاصة من ناحية بعض اللاعبين و التوتر ..
> اعتقد ان اللقاء القادم حاسم لكن - بعد شهرين !! رمضان كريم
> _هو احنا ازاي اتعادلنا مع زامبيا!!_


 
اهلا حاج ايمن - عاش من شافك 

زي ما الجزائر ها تتعادل مع زامبيا بالظبط ههههههههههه:73::60:- 

ياعم ايمن شكل ايه اللي غير مطمئن - اولادنا بيلعبوا وهما منهكين بدنياً من كاس القارات - ما بالك بقي لو كانوا وصلوا الدور الثاني في البطوله دي - بالاضافه ان العناصر الاساسيه عندك مش موجوده احمد فتحي واحمد حسن وعمرو زكي وعماد متعب ومحمد شوقي اتصاب وخرج - الفرقه متكسره ياريس - الحمد لله اوي علي كده 

وانا متوقع اننا نكسب الفريق ده هناك اكتر من 3 ان شاء الله - ده فريق تعبان ياقلبي - ولولا الضغط العصبي اللي علي فريقنا كنا روقناهم - بس فريقنا يرتاح وياخد ياخد نفسه ويخرج من جو الامتحانات ده هههههههههه :60:وهو يوريك احلي كوره


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> تخيل يا اخ زاد ان عصام الحضري ( هذا الحارس العملاق ) هايتوقف من الفيفا اعتباراً من شهر اغسطس بسبب شكوي من النادي الاهلي ومدربه المغرور جوزيه لانه لم يتحمل المعامله السيئه التي يتعامل معه بها هذا المدرب المغرور والمتكبر
> 
> _يعني آخر مباراه ليه مع المنتخب هي مباراة رواندا الاولي_ - وبعد كده الايقاف حتي نهاية نوفمبر وغرامة 900 الف يورو - وهو ده النادي الاهلي واللي بيعمله فينا وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل - وعلشان كده انتوا كسبتم مباراتنا معاكم (نيران صديقه )
> 
> _بس انا حاسس ان المشكله دي ها تتحل ان شاء الله من عند ربنا سبحانه وتعالي - ازاي ماتسالنيش لان الحل من عند الله_ - وستذكرون ما اقول لكم -


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وادي مشكلة الحضري اتحلت من عند ربنا سبحانه وتعالي وبكده سيشارك الي آخر التصفيات في الدور الثاني كله - كما توقعت - يعني الظروف كلها بتصب في تصحيح الاوضاع لمنتخب مصر والعبره بالنهايه ههههههههههه:20::12: :75:

http://www.yallakora.com/arabic/news/details.aspx?id=87586&Catid=1&region=


----------



## Abo Fares (8 يوليو 2009)

لغز جديد وصل إلى أبو الحلول..... وين الأبضايات؟؟؟؟؟ 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Ayman (8 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وادي مشكلة الحضري اتحلت من عند ربنا سبحانه وتعالي وبكده سيشارك الي آخر التصفيات في الدور الثاني كله - كما توقعت - يعني الظروف كلها بتصب في تصحيح الاوضاع لمنتخب مصر والعبره بالنهايه ههههههههههه:20::12: :75:
> 
> http://www.yallakora.com/arabic/news/details.aspx?id=87586&catid=1&region=



عن زميلي الجزائري:
بيقوللك انهم في رواندا و زامبيا ايضا بيخللوا المباراة الساعة 1 ظهرا و بيختاروا اعلى استاد في البلاد 
...............لا تعليق
فاكر هيلاسيلاسي و الأسود اللي في الملعب ؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 يوليو 2009)

> عن زميلي الجزائري:
> بيقوللك انهم في رواندا و زامبيا ايضا بيخللوا المباراة الساعة 1 ظهرا و بيختاروا اعلى استاد في البلاد
> ...............لا تعليق
> فاكر هيلاسيلاسي و الأسود اللي في الملعب ؟


 
بالاضافه للكلام ده هاتكون لاعبيتنا صايمه ( لان المباراه في شهر رمضان ) وها نكسب ان شاء الله برضه - وبعدين لما هما في زامبيا بيعملوا كده امال الجزائر كسبت في زامبيا ازاي - ولا الاسلوب ده لايؤثر في لاعبي الجزائر انما يؤثر في لاعبي مصر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

احنا منتظرين هديه من الفريق الجزائري الشقيق في مباراته مع زامبيا علي ارضه ووسط جمهوره - زي ماكانت ايطاليا متعقده ومش عارفه تتعادل مع مصر هههههههههه رغم انها كانت الاحسن - واقرأ تصريحات لاعب الجزائر رفيق حليش بعد فوز مصر علي رواندا - بيقول _اتمني_ ان نهزم زامبيا ورواندا كي تكون مباراة مصر شكليه - _وليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه_ ههههههههه - وبيقول ان مصر كسبت رواندا في اخر الشوط التاني طب ما الجزائر كسبتنا في اخر الشوط التاني برضه ولا هو حلال عليهم وحرام علينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ رغم ان فرقتنا لعبت في كاس القارات وناقصين اهم العناصر 

http://www.yallakora.com/arabic/news/details.aspx?id=87605&Catid=1&region=

وكريم زياني بيقول ان مصر يمكنها الفوز في زامبيا ورواندا ولكن نتائجنا اهم 

http://www.filgoal.com/Arabic/News.asp?NewsID=57479

- وده في حد ذاته بيشكل ضغط علي لاعبي الجزائر كما هو الحال علي لاعبي مصر - والصعود للاقوي والاهدأ اعصاباً والاكثر خبره ولمن يحالفه توفيق الله سبحانه وتعالي

وسلملي علي صديقك الجزائري حتي اشعار آخر


----------



## حسان2 (8 يوليو 2009)

*A lion was getting married....

at his wedding was a mouse shouting away...

and congratulating the lion

"all the best my brother.... goodluck....."

Seeing the mouse shouting away claiming

that the lion getting married is his brother...

another Lion grabs the mouse in anger and

asks:

"Who the hell do you think you are....

How can a lion be your brother......

you are only a mouse....."


The Mouse replies.... 

"I was also a Lion before I got married" *​


----------



## Ayman (8 يوليو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> *a lion was getting married....
> 
> At his wedding was a mouse shouting away...
> 
> ...




:68: :68: 
:68: :68: 
:68: :68: 
و راحت الهدنة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 يوليو 2009)

> و راحت الهدنة


 
ههههههههههههههه اول ما قريتها قلت كده برضه - بس لقيت ثغره - ان الهدنه تم توقيعها باللغه العربيه - وعلي هذا الاساس فاي اختراق للهدنه باللغه الانجليزيه لا يعتد به - ههههههههههههه 

تحياتي يا باشمهندس حسان ولجميع الاخوه الكرام والاخوات ايضاً


----------



## حسان2 (8 يوليو 2009)

ayman قال:


> :68: :68:
> :68: :68:
> :68: :68:
> و راحت الهدنة



كيف راحت الهدنة؟؟؟؟؟ تنازلنا من "lion to mouse " للحفاظ عليها,وماذا يردن أكثر من ذلك تعبيرا عن السلام !!!!!!! هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
"نحنا طالبين القرب بأي تمن ههههههههههههههه"


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 يوليو 2009)

*كان فى شوية رجاله قاعدين فى القهوه*
*فقام راجل منهم ونادى*
*مين فيكم بيخاف من مراته يا رجاله؟*
*اللى بيخاف من مراته يجى نحية اليساار*


*قام كل الرجاله راحوا نحية اليسار الا واحد*

*فساله :انت مبتخفشى من مراتك؟*
*قاله :مراتى قالتلى تروح تقعد على القهوه واياك تقوم من مكانك والا هطينها فوق دماغك *

​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 يوليو 2009)

*مطار دبي - المبني رقم 3*

*المبنى رقم 3

بمطار دبي الدولي

والمخصص لرحلات طيران الامارات . . .

بلغت تكلفة انشائه  2 , 4 مليار دولار . . .

بلا شك انه احد التحف المعماريه في دبي دار الحي . . .بس يا خساره........... مافيش ركاب بسبب الازمه الماليه وبرج المتفنشين :75::60::60:


اترككم مع الصور التي تغني عن الكلام

*


----------



## anass81 (8 يوليو 2009)

ومنكم نستفيد والله أساتذتنا حسان ومحي
اي المشاركات دي , واحد بيعملي الاسد صار فار بعد الجواز:11: , والتاني بيقولي * هطينها فوق دماغك :61::60:*


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (8 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> *المبنى رقم 3*
> 
> *بمطار دبي الدولي*
> 
> ...


 

مهندس محي / :73: كلها اشاعات مغرضة 

والدليل على ذلك اني بكرة الصبح مسافر من خلاله :1:ههههه


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (8 يوليو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> ومنكم نستفيد والله أساتذتنا حسان ومحي
> اي المشاركات دي , واحد بيعملي الاسد صار فار بعد الجواز:11: , والتاني بيقولي *هطينها فوق دماغك :61::60:*


 

شايف مهندس انس خلونا فيران ( :73: انت لسه الدور جاييك )

الله يسامحك مهندس حسان وكملها علينا المهندس محي .. 


ولا المهندس ايمن بيحكي عن الهدنة هههههههه اي خرق للهدنة اللي بيخلينا بعد 

الزواج فيران :86: لاااااااااااااااااااااا بس احنا لسه صامددددددد:61:دين فلا يروح فكرك اتوكل على الله واتزوج :76:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 يوليو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> ومنكم نستفيد والله أساتذتنا حسان ومحي
> اي المشاركات دي , واحد بيعملي الاسد صار فار بعد الجواز:11: , والتاني بيقولي *هطينها فوق دماغك :61::60:*


 

ماتستغربش اوي كده يا اخ انس ,,,,,,,,,,بكره ان شاء الله تتجوز يا حاج انس ونشوفك هاتقول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بس انت حافظ علي المستوي ده وانت تبقي 100/100:73::73::60::60::60::60:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 يوليو 2009)

> مهندس محي / :73: كلها اشاعات مغرضة
> 
> والدليل على ذلك اني بكرة الصبح مسافر من خلاله :1:ههههه


 
يعني مسافر منه لوحدك - شكلك كده مسافره علي طياره خاصه ومن مطار خاص هههههههههههههههه 

تسافر وتيجي بالف سلامه يا اخ محمد


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (12 يوليو 2009)

*معجزة إلهية سنشاهدها اعتبارا من**27/8/2009**م ولمدة شهرين فقط*​



*يقول علماء ناسا إن القمر في يمين الصورة والمريخ سيظهران*
*متقاربين وبنفس الحجم تقريباً في**27**أغسطس 2009م الموافق 6 رمضان 1430هـ ولمدة شهرين**..*
*وسيكون بإمكاننا رؤية المريخ بالعين المجردة بحجم القمر تماما** ،**و**يقول**العلماء إن آخر من رأى*
*المريخ بهذا الحجم هم الفراعنة ومن عاش خلال تلك الفترة من**البشر قبل خمسة آلاف سنة .... **ولن يقترب**المريخ مرة أخرى بهذا الشكل إلا**للبشر الذين سيعيشون على الارض بعد ستين ألف سنة ....*​


*سيبدأ ظهور المريخ اعتبارا**الأول من شهر أغسطس2009م ثم يكبر يوميا كلما اقترب إلى أن يصبح بحجم**القمــر في 27 أغسطس 2009م حيث سيصبح على بعد 34.649.589 ميل أي **55.439.342 كلم**من**الأرض*​


*أقصر مسافة بين الأرض والمريخ خلال 600 قرن*
*1142 (GMT+04:00) - 26/08/03*​ 
*لوس انجلوس، الولايات المتحدة** (CNN) -- **يستعد خبراء**الفلك لمتابعة حدث فريد من نوعه لن يتكرر مرة أخرى إلا في عام 2287 وهو اقتراب كوكب**المريخ بشكل كبير من الأرض**.*
*ويقول المتخصصون أن المسافة بين الكوكبين ستكون** 55,67 **مليون كيلومترا فقط يوم الأربعاء 27 أغسطس/أب وهو اقترابليس له مثيل طوال**القرون الـ 600 السابقة**.*
*وتعد هذه المسافة قريبة جدا مقارنة بما كان عليه**الأمر منذ 6 أشهر حين كانت المسافة خمسة أمثال المسافة المتوقعة الأربعاء**.*
*وحسب ما أكدته الدراسات، فسوف تستمر رؤية كوكب المريخ طوال الليل**من الأرض حيث سيشرق عند غروب الشمس ويغرب عند شروقها، وسيكون أقرب ما يمكن إلى**الأرض في الساعة (الخامسة و51 دقيقة بتوقيت غرينيتش) حين يبعد عنها مسافة 55 مليونا**و756 ألفا و800 كيلو متر**.. *
*من ناحية أخرى، قال أستاذ الفيزيائية الشمسية،**مايلز ستاندش، من قسم بحوث الشمس والفضاء بمعهد** Jet Propulsion **الأمريكي، إن قرص**الكوكب سوف يغطى مساحة 25.1 ثانية قوسية على صفحة السماء، وسيكون ألمع وأكبر من أي**وقت مضى، وبذلك يمكن للتلسكوبات متوسطة الحجم ان تظهر بعض الملامح السطحية للكوكب**. *
*يذكر أن إدارة الفضاء والطيران( ناسا ) أطلقت في وقت سابق قمرين صناعيين**لاستكشاف كوكب المريخ، كما أنها تخطط لإطلاق قمر ثالث خلال العامين المقبلين**. *
*أما اليابان فقد قامت بإرسال مركبة فضائية إلى المريخ عام 1998، غير أنها**تواجه بعض المشاكل الفنية التي قد تمنعها من استكمال عملية الدوران حول**الكوكب**.*
*يذكر أن هذه العملية، التي تكلفت تحو 800 مليون دولار أمريكي، ليست**الأولى من نوعها لاستكشاف المريخ. فقد قامت الوكالة بـ12 محاولة للوصول إلى الكوكب،**ثلاث منها فقط تمكنت من الوصول إلى هناك، غير أن أيا منها لم يتمكن من الهبوط على**سطحه**.*​


----------



## كوردستان (14 يوليو 2009)

*Equation 1*​ 
*Human = eat + sleep + work + enjoy*
*Donkey = eat + sleep*​ 
*Therefore,*
*Human = Donkey + work + enjoy*​ 
*Therefore,*
*Human - enjoy = Donkey + work*​ 
*In other words,*
*Human that don't know enjoy = Donkey that work*
============ ========= ========= ============ =========​ 
_*Equation 2*_​ 
*Men = eat + sleep + earn money*
*Donkeys = eat + sleep*​ 
*Therefore,*
*Men = Donkeys + earn money*​ 
*Therefore,*
*Men - earn money = Donkeys*​ 
*In other words,*
*Men that don't earn money = Donkeys*
============ ========= ==​ 
_*Equation 3*_​ 
*Women = eat + sleep + spend*
*Donkeys = eat + sleep*​ 
*Therefore,*
*Women = Donkeys + spend*
*Therefore,*
*Women - spend = Donkeys*​ 
*In other words,*
*Women that don't spend = Donkeys*
============ = =========​ 
_*To Conclude:*_​ 
*From Equation 2 and Equation 3*
*Men that don't earn money = Women that don't spend.*​ 
*So, Men earn money not to let women become Donkeys! (Postulate 1)*​ 
*And, Women spend not to let men become Donkeys! (Postulate 2) *​ 
*So, we have...*
*Men + Women = Donkeys + earn money + Donkeys + spend money*​ 
*Therefore... From Postulates 1 and 2, we can conclude*
*Man + Woman = 2 Donkeys that live happily together!*​ 


منقول


----------



## كوردستان (14 يوليو 2009)

flowers for all my friends on the Forum


----------



## SALAR2005 (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا كوردستان 
zor spas ji bo te


----------



## كوردستان (15 يوليو 2009)

SALAR2005 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك يا كوردستان
> zor spas ji bo te


 thanks alot 
thanks alot


----------



## anass81 (15 يوليو 2009)

كوردستان قال:


> flowers for all my friends on the forum



هدية مقبولة منك أخي الكريم كوردستان , جعل الله حياتك مليئة بالورود والفرح:84:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يوليو 2009)

كوردستان قال:


> flowers for all my friends on the forum


 
 جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ كوردستان وصباح الورد والفل


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2009)

*يسرق الموبايل .. ويحاول بيعه لصاحبه !



*
* فوجئ شاب كان في زيارة إلى مشفى المجتهد بدمشق بزجاج سيارته مكسورا وقد سرق جهازه الخليوي من السيارة وقام بتقديم بلاغ في قسم شرطة المجتهد . وقال الشاب وهو يدعى "سليم" ويملك محلاً لبيع الهواتف النقالة في منطقة "القدم" ان شخصا جاء ليبيع جهازه الخليوي وكانت المفاجأة عندما تبين أن جهاز الموبايل هو نفسه جهازه الذي سرق منه. وعلى الفور قام صاحب المحل بالقبض على اللص واستدعاء الشرطة‏.*
*جريدة الراية القطرية*


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 يوليو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> *a lion was getting married....
> 
> At his wedding was a mouse shouting away...
> 
> ...





mohy_y2003 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه اول ما قريتها قلت كده برضه - بس لقيت ثغره - ان الهدنه تم توقيعها باللغه العربيه - وعلي هذا الاساس فاي اختراق للهدنه باللغه الانجليزيه لا يعتد به - ههههههههههههه
> 
> تحياتي يا باشمهندس حسان ولجميع الاخوه الكرام والاخوات ايضاً





حسان2 قال:


> كيف راحت الهدنة؟؟؟؟؟ تنازلنا من "lion to mouse " للحفاظ عليها,وماذا يردن أكثر من ذلك تعبيرا عن السلام !!!!!!! هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> "نحنا طالبين القرب بأي تمن ههههههههههههههه"



ههههههههههههههه
الله المستعان
ان شاء الله هكون أسد برده بعد الجواز:60::60::78::78::15::15::15:


----------



## Ayman (20 يوليو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> الله المستعان
> ان شاء الله هكون أسد برده بعد الجواز:60::60::78::78::15::15::15:





كلهم قالوا كدة و ...


:84::84:

:8::8::8::8:

:10::10::10::10:

:86::86::86::86::86:

:57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57::57:


...............................................................


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يوليو 2009)

*الي الاخ ايمن سيف*

بنبارك لفريق حرس الحدود بفوزة بكاس السوبر المصري - وهارد لك للنادي الاهلي وحظ اوفر في البطولات القادمه 

وهذا ما جناه علي الاهلي مانويل جوزيه - وعلي مايبدو ان الكابتن احمد السيد استفاد كويس من معسكر المانيا في التدريب علي الطرد :60:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يوليو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> الله المستعان
> ان شاء الله هكون أسد برده بعد الجواز:60::60::78::78::15::15::15:


 
واحنا قلنا حاجه ياعم ابراهيم فاننا ما زلنا اسود - والتنازل لا يعني اننا تحولنا الي شئ آخر - تقدر تقول ان ده تنازل استراتيجي زي الصمت الاستراتيجي تعرفه ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين انت طبعا هاتفضل اسد لان ده واضح في اسمك يا ابن الليث :20:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> واحنا قلنا حاجه ياعم ابراهيم فاننا ما زلنا اسود - والتنازل لا يعني اننا تحولنا الي شئ آخر - تقدر تقول ان ده تنازل استراتيجي زي الصمت الاستراتيجي تعرفه ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وبعدين انت طبعا هاتفضل اسد لان ده واضح في اسمك يا ابن الليث :20:



إدعي لي بالثبات ياهندسة بالله عليك
دأنا لسه في أولها وحاسس إن الكلام اللي بسمعه طلع بجد
ونكمل على الخاص بقى بلاش فضايح:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يوليو 2009)

*اخطر بلكونة في العالم*

*اخطر بلكونة في العالم*​​​​
 
​*توجد هذه البلكونة في مدينة شيكاغو في امريكا*​​​​​​​
 

*وهي على ارتفاع 103 دور وهي مصنوعة من الزجاج القوي جدا*​
 

​​​​
​
 

*اكيد هذه بتكون بلكونة الرعب*​*شاهدها بعيونك بس قول من فضلك*​​
 
*

*​ 

























اعتقد يا جماعه البلكونه دي غير صالحه للاستعمال الآدمي :60::10::73:

منقووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## نور الجزائرية (23 يوليو 2009)

Ayman قال:


> كلهم قالوا كدة و ...
> 
> 
> :84::84:
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

شايفين كيف الاخ ايمن بيعترف بما حدث له عبر مراحل زواجه 

الاخ محي بيخفي الحقيقة و اكيد ما حدث و يحدث له اكثر من :57: :57: :57: :57: مهما حاول :60: :60: :60: و يحاول كل الاسلحة  :73: :73: :73: :73: 








أخي أسامة شايف كيف هي الحقيقة ...لا انصحك بالمغامرة 

فأنت ستصبح رجلا آخر ايضا ...بعيدا عن الرومانسية التي كنت تواعد بها زوجة المستقبل ... انت ستصدم تلك المسكينة فتتسبب في تغيرها شكلا و مضمونا ...


----------



## إسلام علي (28 يوليو 2009)

فكرة عبقرية لنقل الحديد 
فقط وحصرياً في مصر :d


----------



## momoegph (28 يوليو 2009)

و الله مصر دي فيها العجب :10::8::8:
و قال ايه العالم بيستعجب الاهرامات اتبنت ازاي:11:
:63::63::63:
و الطوب كانوا بيحركوه ازاي :18:
​


----------



## هادي المهندس (30 يوليو 2009)

*افضل ما تعلمته بحياتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم

قرأت هذه الكلمات فاوجدتها افضل ما يجب ان نتعلمه بحياتنا لنحيا حياه ذات طابع انساني حقيقي كما يريده منا الخالق وليس كما تريده انفسنا .................... واتمنى القراءه بتمعن..............




سأل عالم تلميذ: منذ متى صحبتني؟؟ 

فقال التلميذ: منذ ثلاثة وثلاثين سنة... 



فقال العالم: فماذا تعلمت مني في هذه الفترة؟ ! 

قال التلميذ: ثماني مسائل... 



قال العالم: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ذهب عمري معك ولم تتعلم الا ثماني مسائل؟ ! 

قال التلميذ: يا أستاذ لم أتعلم غيرها ولا أحب أن أكذب. 



فقال الأستاذ: هات ما عندك لأسمع ... 

قال التلميذ: 



الأولي : 

أني نظرت إلي الخلق فرأيت كل واحد يحب محبوبا فإذا ذهب إلي القبر فارقه محبوبه 

فجعلت الحسنات محبوبي فإذا دخلت القبر دخلت معي .  

الثانية: 

أني نظرت إلي قول الله تعالي : 

'وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهي النفس عن الهوي فإن الجنة هي المأوى ' 

فأجهدت نفسي في دفع الهوى حتى استقرت علي طاعة الله .  

الثالثة : 

أني نظرت إلي هذا الخلق فرأيت أن كل من معه شيء له قيمة حفظه حتي لا يضيع 

ثم نظرت إلي قول الله تعالي: 'ما عندكم ينفذ وما عند الله باق' 

فكلما وقع في يدي شيء ذو قيمة وجهته لله ليحفظه عنده .  

الرابعة: 

أني نظرت إلي الخلق فرأيت كل واحد يتباهي بماله أو حسبه أو نسبه، 

ثم نظرت إلي قول الله تعالي: 'إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم' 

فعملت في التقوي حتي أكون عند الله كريما . 



الخامسة: 

أني نظرت في الخلق وهم يطعن بعضهم في بعض ويلعن بعضهم بعضا، 

وأصل هذا كله الحسد، 

ثم نظرت إلي قول الله عز وجل: ' نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم في الحياة الدنيا ' 

فتركت الحسد واجتنبت الناس وعلمت ان القسمة من عند الله فتركت الحسد عني .  

السادسة : 

أني نظرت إلي الخلق يعادي بعضهم بعضا ويبغي بعضهم علي بعض ويقاتل بعضهم بعضا ونظرت إلي قول الله تعالي: 'إن الشيطان لكم عدو فاتخذوه عدوا ' 

فتركت عداوة الخلق وتفرغت لعداوة الشيطان وحده . 



السابعة: 

أني نظرت إلي الخلق فرأيت كل واحد منهم يكابد نفسه ويذلها في طلب الرزق 

حتي انه قد يدخل فيما لا يحل له، 

ونظرت إلي قول الله عز وجل: 'وما من دابة في الأرض إلا علي الله رزقها' 

فعلمت أني واحد من هذه الدواب فاشتغلت بما لله عليّ وتركت ما لي عنده . 


الثامنة : 

أني نظرت إلي الخلق فرأيت كل مخلوق منهم متوكل علي مخلوق مثله, هذا علي ماله وهذا علي ضيعته وهذا علي صحته وهذا علي مركزه 

ونظرت إلي قول الله تعالي 'ومن يتوكل علي الله فهو حسبه' 

فتركت التوكل علي الخلق واجتهدت في التوكل علي الله . 



فقال الأستاذ: بارك الله فيك 

 




مع تحياتي


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (7 أغسطس 2009)

مرة واحد راح يخطب واحده، باباها قال له بس البنت لسة بتدرس، قال له خلاص اجلها في الفسح
++++++++++++++++++++++++++

مرة واحد غبى واقف في الشارع وبيتكلم فى المحمول وعمال يزعق ويقول : بس دورى تانى...معلش دورى كويس ..واحد معدى فى الشارع سأله : فيه ايه؟؟ راح واخد المحمول منه وبيسمع .. لقى (الرقم الذى طلبته غير موجود بالخدمة من فضلك اعد المحاوله
++++++++++++++++++++++++++​


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (7 أغسطس 2009)

إتنين أغبية إشتروا حصانين وعاوزين يفرقوهم عن بعض راح الأولاني قطع ديل حصانه وقال لزميله أنت حصانك ديله مش مقطوع قاله لا مش باينه، راح شوية ورجع راح قاطع رجل حصان زميله وقال له حصانك رجله مقطوعة قال له لا مش باينه، راح قاطع راس حصانه ورجع قاله حصانك راسه مش مقطوعة قاله بيتهيألي أوضح حاجه إن حصانك بني وحصاني أبيض

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

مره اتنين مجانين اتفقوا انهم يهربوا من المستشفى واحد قال للتانى لو لاقينا الصور عالى هنهده لو لاقيناه واطى هنط من فوقيه التانى قاله ماشى راحوا مالاقوش صور خالص قالوا يخساره المهمه فشلت
++++++++++++++++++++++++++
مره قرية كلها أغبيا كان فيها حفره كل يوم واحد يقع فيها عملوا مجلس علشان يشوفوا حل للحفره دي قام واحد وقال يا جماعه احنا نحط عربية اسعاف جنب الحفره علشان المصابين يتنقلوا بسرعه قام التاني قال احنا نبني مستشفى جنب الحفره علشان يتنقلوا أسرع قام التالت قالهم يا جامعه انتوا مغلبين نفسكم ليه احنا نردم الحفرة دي ..ونحفر واحدة تانية جنب المستشفى

++++++++++++++++++++++++


واحد غبي جاله عقد عمل فى الكويت، يوم السفر قاعد فى المطار فالمذيع الداخلى بيقول : "على ركاب الرحله 770 المتوجهه الى الكويت التواجد بصاله الدخول"، "النداء الاخير لركاب الرحله 770 المتوجهه الى الكويت التواجد بصاله الدخول." فموظف المطار بيقوله "رحله الكويت هتطلع يا أستاذ" ، فيرد عليه ويقوله : "يا عم دول طالعين رحله .. انا طالع شغل

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

بخيل راح عشان يتجوز ابو العروسة بيقولوا احنا عايزين مهر عشر تلاف جنية البخيل 
قاله: ايه عشر تلاف جنية ده انا معروض عليا بالفين وحامل كمان؟؟؟

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

واحد بخيل دخل مع ابنه سوبر ماركت الولد قال لأبوه : بأحب الشوكولاته أبوه قاله : حبها 
ورجعها مكانها 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++​


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (7 أغسطس 2009)

*مشاركة عبارة عن كركاتير اتمنى يعجبكم*

الأخوة الأفاضل في منتدى المهندسين العرب حبيت أشارك معكم بهذ المجموعة من الصور الضاحكة التي أتمنى ان تكون جيدة وتنال أعجابكم والسلام عليكم 

خليكم مع الصور


----------



## صناعي1 (13 أغسطس 2009)

هذه صور التقطتها واحب ان اشارككم بها
صورة بانورامية لمدينة اسطنبول




​ 
صورة لصحن مسجد بايزيد من الداخل/اسطنبول



​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 أغسطس 2009)

*فن التقشييييييييييييير - رائع*























منقووووووووووووووووول


----------



## هادي المهندس (15 أغسطس 2009)

*صور نادره للكعبه المشرفه ولمسجد الرسول ص*

السلام عليكم

صور نادره وقديمه وجميله للكعبه المشرفه وللمسجد النبوي تمتعوا مع الصور وادعوا لنا بالوصول الى المنال وهوحج بيت الله الحرام ........... امين يارب العالمين............



مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (15 أغسطس 2009)

*ترويض النفس.............*

السلام عليكم

كلمات جميله جدا جدا تساعدنــــــــــــــا على ترويض النفس........​

كان هناك رجلٌ شيخٌ طاعنٌ
في السن
يشتكي من الألم والإجهاد
في نهايةِ كل يوم.. 

سأله صديقه:

ولماذا كل هذا الألم الذي
تشكومنه؟

فأجابه الرجل الشيخ:

يُوجد عندي بازان 

الباز 

نوع من الصقور

يجب عليَّ كل يوم
أن أروضهما

وكذلك أرنبان يلزم أن
أحرسهما من الجري خارجاً

وصقران
عليَّ أن أُق َوِّدهما وأدربهما

وحيةٌ عليَّ أن
أحاصرها

وأسدُ عليَّ
أن أحفظه دائماً مُقيَّداً
في قفصٍ حديدي

ومريضٌ عليَّ أن أعتني به
واخدمه

قال الصديق:

ما هذا كله لابد أنك
تمزح،

لأنه حقاً لا
يمكن أن يوجد إنسان يراعي
كل هذه الأشياء مرةً واحدة.

قال له الشيخ

إنني لا أمزح ولكن ما أقوله
لك هو الحقيقة المحزنة
ولكنها


البازين هما عيناي

وعليَّ أن أروضهما عن النظر
إلى ما لا يحل النظر إليه
باجتهادٍ ونشاط

والأرنبين هما
قدماي

وعليَّ أن
أحرسهما
وأحفظهما
من السير في طرقِ الخطيئة

والصقرين هما
يداي

وعليَّ أن أدربهما على
العمل حتى تمداني بما
أحتاج
وبما يحتاج
إليه الآخرون من إخواني

والحيةُ هي
لساني

وعليَّ أن أحاصره
وألجمه باستمرار
حتى لا ينطق بكلامٍ معيبٍ مشين

والأسد هو قلبي
الذي تُوجد لي معه حربٌ
مستمرة

وعليَّ أن أحفظه دائماً
مقيداً كي لا تخرج
منه أمور شريرة

أما الرجل المريض فهو جسدي
كله
الذي يحتاج دائماً
إلى يقظتي وعنايتي
وانتباهي

إن هذا العمل اليومي
يستنفد عافيتي

إن من
أعظم الأشياء التي في
العالم

هي أن تضبط نفسك

ولا تدع أي شخصٍ
آخر
محيطاً بك يدفعك

ولا تدع أيَّاً من نزواتك
وضعفك وشهواتك تقهرك
وتتسلط
عليك

لا يوجد أعظم مما خلقك الله
لأجله

وهو أن تكون ملكا
على نفسك​


مع تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 أغسطس 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> صور نادره وقديمه وجميله للكعبه المشرفه وللمسجد النبوي تمتعوا مع الصور وادعوا لنا بالوصول الى المنال وهوحج بيت الله الحرام ........... امين يارب العالمين............
> 
> ...


 
اللهم آمين يارب العالمين 

صور رائعه ونادرة فعلا وجميله جداً - جزاك الله عنا خيراً يا اخ هادي ورزقنا الله واياك وجميع المسلمين زيارة بيته الحرام


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 أغسطس 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كلمات جميله جدا جدا تساعدنــــــــــــــا على ترويض النفس........​
> 
> ...


 مشاركه رائعه وجميله يا اخ هادي - مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (15 أغسطس 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> صور نادره وقديمه وجميله للكعبه المشرفه وللمسجد النبوي تمتعوا مع الصور وادعوا لنا بالوصول الى المنال وهوحج بيت الله الحرام ........... امين يارب العالمين............
> 
> ...



رائع جدا م.هادي / مشاركة مميزة وصور بالفعل نادرة وجميلة .. جزاك الله خير ووفقك لحج البيت الحرام . آميين يا رب العالمين ..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

المنتخب المصري لا يجد لاعبين لخوض لقاء رواندا - فكل الظروف معاكسه تماماً - اصابة عمرو زكي وشيكابالا واستبعاد محمد زيدان واحتمال عدم مشاركة بركات وابو تريكه واصابة محمود فتح الله بكسر بالترقوة يحتاج 3 شهور 
والمباراه ستقام في رمضان يوم السبت الساعه 3 ظهراً - واللاعبون سيفطروا نظرا لانهم علي سفر - 

ورغم كل هذه الظروف الغير مواتيه فانني اتوقع فوز المنتخب المصري ان شاء الله

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=132713&SecID=22&IssueID=0
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=132496&SecID=22&IssueID=74
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=132495&SecID=22&IssueID=74

الله يكون في عونك يا معلم


----------



## keyhistory (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*ابليس*

cv of Eblees


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مبارك للمنتخب المصري الفوز علي رواندا برواندا بهدف نظيف :20::20::20:- رغم اللعب في نهار رمضان واللاعبين صائمين ولكن الحمد لله رب العالمين 

وعقبال تعادل الجزائر مع زامبيا غدا ان شاء الله :7::7::7: -وانا حاسس من تصريحات مدرب الجزائر من ثقته ان المنتخب الرواندي سيهزم المنتخب المصري توحي بان الاخ رابح مرعوب وعارف ان كبيره هو التاهل لكاس امم افريقيا في انجولا - لان لقاء القاهره مع الجزائر لو كان متوقف علي نتيجته التاهل لمصر فان شاء الله ستتاهل 

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=133767&SecID=22&IssueID=0


----------



## step6 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك لمصر فوز معنوي مع ان اداء المنتخب مكانش كويس بس هنقول الصيام و الاصابات وربنا يبعد العين عن منتخب مصر ومبروك لمصر انها كسبت معوق جديد في المنتخب اسمو دودي احد اكتشافات العبقري شحاتة و يا يريت لو الاكتشافات كدة يبقى يبطل اكتشفات احسن ويروح يطبطب علي زيدان اهومعلش واحد في دور ولاده ومش هيعمل كدة تاني بدل ما يحطم 80 مليون


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

step6 قال:


> الف مبروك لمصر فوز معنوي مع ان اداء المنتخب مكانش كويس بس هنقول الصيام و الاصابات وربنا يبعد العين عن منتخب مصر ومبروك لمصر انها كسبت معوق جديد في المنتخب اسمو دودي احد اكتشافات العبقري شحاتة و يا يريت لو الاكتشافات كدة يبقى يبطل اكتشفات احسن ويروح يطبطب علي زيدان اهومعلش واحد في دور ولاده ومش هيعمل كدة تاني بدل ما يحطم 80 مليون


 
الله يبارك فيك 
وهو دودي الجباس كان سئ ؟؟؟؟ لا طبعا ده كان ممتاز وكان بيتحرك كويس جداً بكورة وبدون كورة - وموضوع تضييع الاهداف ده نصيب- ماكل لعيبتنا بتضيع للصبح - بس الولد ممتاز خصوصا ان ده اول ماتش دولي ليه 

وبعدين زيدان ايه اللي يطبطب عليه يا هندسه - زيدان مش عاوز يجي يلعب مع المنتخب - لسان حاله بيقول خلصوا انتوا التصفيات وانا ابقي اجيلكوا في جنوب افريقيا - وعاوزنا كمان نطبطب عليه - ليه ان شاء الله هي لو حتي هاتقف عليه مش عاوزينه ولا عاوزين نروح كاس العالم واللي عمله حسن شحاته ده عين العقل ودي ثالث مره يعملها عملها 2006 واخدنا البطوله وعملها في التصفيات المؤهله لامم 2008 - والثالثه تابته :83:

وبعدين انا حاسس من اسلوبك انك اهلاوي يا هندسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ صح ولا انا غلطان :7::56:


----------



## step6 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الله يبارك فيك
> وهو دودي الجباس كان سئ ؟؟؟؟ لا طبعا ده كان ممتاز وكان بيتحرك كويس جداً بكورة وبدون كورة - وموضوع تضييع الاهداف ده نصيب- ماكل لعيبتنا بتضيع للصبح - بس الولد ممتاز خصوصا ان ده اول ماتش دولي ليه
> 
> وبعدين زيدان ايه اللي يطبطب عليه يا هندسه - زيدان مش عاوز يجي يلعب مع المنتخب - لسان حاله بيقول خلصوا انتوا التصفيات وانا ابقي اجيلكوا في جنوب افريقيا - وعاوزنا كمان نطبطب عليه - ليه ان شاء الله هي لو حتي هاتقف عليه مش عاوزينه ولا عاوزين نروح كاس العالم واللي عمله حسن شحاته ده عين العقل ودي ثالث مره يعملها عملها 2006 واخدنا البطوله وعملها في التصفيات المؤهله لامم 2008 - والثالثه تابته :83:
> ...


السلام علكيم صح انا اهلاوي برافو عليك هو باين عليا ثم مالهم الاهلاوية جابوا بطولتين كاس امم لمصر ايام جوزية
اولا وانا مش ضد حسن شحاتة بس هو مدرب عقيم مش بيعرف يقرأ الفرق كويس
الماتش دة كان عايز حد عنده مهارة زي زيدان او ابو تريكة او بركات لما نزل ومحتاج لمهاجم واحد يلعب ادام اتنين صانعين العاب بدل الفراغ اللي كان في الشوط الاول بين الدفاع والهجوم كنا فزنا 4 او 5 صفر لانه فريق ضعيف ومهلهل واللاعيبة كانوا نازلين خايفين منهم بذمتك احمد روؤف دة ينفع يلعب مهاجم في فريق قومي او حتى فريق درجة تانية دة مش بيعرف يدخل علي الكورة بيدى ضهرة للمدافعين ولا بيعرف يتحرك بدون كورة ولا يعرف اي حاجة خالص وزيه برضو احمد عيد عبد الملك مش بينفع لاعب دولي ولا كمان متعب اهو اهلاوي دة بيلعب بالواسطة ثم مالو زيدان 
اولا دة لاعب صغير في السن يمكن عمرة 23 او 24 سنة وممكن يكون العقاب بتاعة خصم من الفلوس او قرصة ودن كدة مش يحرمه من اللعب وشفته عمل ايه في البرازيل والكاميرون وايطاليا
وبعدين شحاتة شايف نفسه عشان ابن الريس واقف جنبو وعمال يتنطط علي خلق ربنا 
ماتش امبارح دة اثبت لي اني الجزائر فريق منظم وهم اجدر بالصعود مننا 
وما تقولش اصابات ولا كلام من دة
هما الباقيين مش لعيبةوبيمثلوا منتخب .
وكان من رايي برضوا انه كان لعب ميدو في الهجوم اهو واحد عندة شلل نصفي كروي احسن من شلل تام 
وربنا يسترها يا هندسة 
وان شاء الله نصعد


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

step6 قال:


> السلام علكيم صح انا اهلاوي برافو عليك هو باين عليا ثم مالهم الاهلاوية جابوا بطولتين كاس امم لمصر ايام جوزية
> اولا وانا مش ضد حسن شحاتة بس هو مدرب عقيم مش بيعرف يقرأ الفرق كويس
> الماتش دة كان عايز حد عنده مهارة زي زيدان او ابو تريكة او بركات لما نزل ومحتاج لمهاجم واحد يلعب ادام اتنين صانعين العاب بدل الفراغ اللي كان في الشوط الاول بين الدفاع والهجوم كنا فزنا 4 او 5 صفر لانه فريق ضعيف ومهلهل واللاعيبة كانوا نازلين خايفين منهم بذمتك احمد روؤف دة ينفع يلعب مهاجم في فريق قومي او حتى فريق درجة تانية دة مش بيعرف يدخل علي الكورة بيدى ضهرة للمدافعين ولا بيعرف يتحرك بدون كورة ولا يعرف اي حاجة خالص وزيه برضو احمد عيد عبد الملك مش بينفع لاعب دولي ولا كمان متعب اهو اهلاوي دة بيلعب بالواسطة ثم مالو زيدان
> اولا دة لاعب صغير في السن يمكن عمرة 23 او 24 سنة وممكن يكون العقاب بتاعة خصم من الفلوس او قرصة ودن كدة مش يحرمه من اللعب وشفته عمل ايه في البرازيل والكاميرون وايطاليا
> ...


 
يعني البطولتين كاس امم اللي جابهم جوزيه مش حسن شحاته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ رغم ان معظم اللعيبه اللي كانوا مع حسن شحاته ايام تدريب منتخب الناشئين هما اللي الاهلي جري وراهم وجاب معظمهم بالعافيه او بالذوق 
وجوزيه ده مدرب انديه يعني يجب الا يقارن بحسن شحاته لانه مدرب منتخبات - زي كده مدرس ابتدائي ومدرس في الجامعه - الفرق شاسع بين الاثنين ياهندسه 
والدليل ان في عام 2008 كان حسن شحاته رقم اتنين علي مدربي العالم باختيار الفيفا - واعتقد ان الفيفا مش بتهجص في اختيارات زي كده وشوف راي المدربين العالميين في حسن شحاته ايام كاس القارات زي مدرب ايطاليا واسبانيا والبرازيل وامريكا .......... الخ 

والاهلي لما جاب جوزيه سابوة يعمل اللي هو عاوزه في الانديه المصريه يشتري 49 لعيب ومايلعبش منهم الا 12 وده باعتراف المدربين الاهلاويه - وما يطلعش ولا ناشئ من النادي غير حسام عاشور في 5 سنين ولما اتكشف لكل اللعيبه واتعرف انه يخرب الانديه الثانيه علشان يعرف يكسب بطولات في مصر - هرب وساب الاهلي لانه عارف انه اتكشف - والانديه الافريقيه فاضيه من غير حاجه من اللعيبه المهره لان اي موهبه افريقيه بتطلع علي اوروبا - وطبعا ده 

لكن حسن شحاته -كل الاهلاويه اصحاب المصالح بيحاربوه زي شوبير ومجدي عبد الغني لانهم كانوا عاوزين جوزيه يمسك المنتخب لانهم اصحاب مصالح وبيزنيس وعمولات والا يبقي ازاي مرتب جوزيه 83 الف يورو في الشهر وده مدرب نادي -ولما قعدة جوزيه طولت ومش عارف يمسك منتخب مصر راح مسك منتخب انجولا لانه عاوز يترقي بقي ويبقي مدرب منتخبات ( هايفضل مدرس ابتدائي طول عمره ):7:- ونفس ظروف تولي حسن شحاته منتخب مصر اتحققت مع جوزيه لان البطوله ستقام علي ارض انجولا ونشووووووووف هايعمل ايه - رغم انه بعد ما وقع العقد مع انجولا ولما الاهلي اتغلب من سانتوس هناك 3 وخرج من الكونفدراليه قال ان المنتخب الانجولي يسبقه 7 فرق علي مستوي المنتخبات - يعني هو بيوعد بالمركز الثامن ههههههههههه:7: - والبطوله جايه في يناير القادم علينا وعليك خير ونشوف 

وعلشان تبقي عارف اللي مخللي حسن شحاته موجود في المنتخب لحد دلوقتي هي نتايجه لانهم متربصين بيه من ايام بطولة 2006 ومالقيوش سبب لحد انهارده - يعني في اول تعثر للمنتخب هايمشوه - وساعتها هاتتفتحله طاقة القدر لان ممكن يجيلوه عروض في اوروبا مش في الخليج 
انما ربنا لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا ً

ياريت نسيب الراجل يشتغل ويعمل اللي هو عاوزه ونحاسبه في الاخر زي ما الاهلي عمل مع جوزيه - وبلاش نحاربه - ده الاهلي كان بيطالب ان بركات ما يلعبش ماتش رواندا كاملا حتي لا تتفاقم اصابته رغم انه لعب ماتش اتحاد الشرطه في الدوري قبل تجمع المنتخب كاملاً - طب اشمعني بقي مش كان الاولي ان الاهلي هو اللي يبقي خايف علي اللعيب وما يلعبش الماتش كامل -ورغم ذلك حسن شحاته علشان محترم وخايف علي اللعيبه عمللهم كده ونزله في الشوط الثاني وربنا كرمه وكسب وان شاء الله هايوصل كاس العالم -


----------



## mbakir88 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*صور لن تستطيع الحصول عليها مره أخره.... ها هي أمامك ... أنظر إليها* 


*اولا هذا جمال عبدالناصر بمكه 1954* 



​
*ثانيا هذا الامير فيصل بن مساعد قاتل الملك فيصل رحمه الله* 







*ثالثاً هذا هتلر منتحراً بعد دخول قوات التحالف الى برلين 1945* 


​
*رابعا هذا موسوليني الزعيم الايطالي بعدما اعدمه شعبه 1945*




*خامساً هذا(ستالين) زعيم أعظم قوه في العالم انذاك الاتحاد السوفيتي بعد ان دس له وزيره السم في طعامه *​




*سادسا جون كندي مغتالاً 1963* 





*
هنا الرئيس انور السادات اثناء اغتياله:* 






*
ايضا هنااااااااااااااااااااا* 




*بعد عملية الاغتيال ............*






*هنا خالد الاسلامبولي منفذ عملية الاغتيال كما رأيتوه اثناء العرض العسكري وهو برتبة ملازم اول من جماعة الاخوان المسلمون وكانت هذه العمليه بعد زيارة السادات لتل ابيب وتوقيع اتفاقات مع الاسرائيليون...* 





*هنا عبدالكريم قاسم الرئيس العراقي السابق بعد عملية الاغتيال هو ورفاقه .....* 






*هنا جهيمان بن سيف العتيبي 1400 الذي احتل الحرم المكي لمدة 3 أيام* *وكان هو *
*من أحد عناصر الحرس السعودي لمدة 18 عاماً والصورة بعدما قبض عليه *





​

​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الصور غير ظاهره يا اخي الفاضل


----------



## step6 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> يعني البطولتين كاس امم اللي جابهم جوزيه مش حسن شحاته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ رغم ان معظم اللعيبه اللي كانوا مع حسن شحاته ايام تدريب منتخب الناشئين هما اللي الاهلي جري وراهم وجاب معظمهم بالعافيه او بالذوق
> وجوزيه ده مدرب انديه يعني يجب الا يقارن بحسن شحاته لانه مدرب منتخبات - زي كده مدرس ابتدائي ومدرس في الجامعه - الفرق شاسع بين الاثنين ياهندسه
> والدليل ان في عام 2008 كان حسن شحاته رقم اتنين علي مدربي العالم باختيار الفيفا - واعتقد ان الفيفا مش بتهجص في اختيارات زي كده وشوف راي المدربين العالميين في حسن شحاته ايام كاس القارات زي مدرب ايطاليا واسبانيا والبرازيل وامريكا .......... الخ
> 
> ...



جوزيه حصل علي احسن مدرب برتغالي عام 2008 م
جوزية لعب حتى الان لعب مع انجولا ثلاث مباريات مع فرق قوية كسب اتنين وتعادل في ماتش
لا نقارن منتخب مصر بانجولا لان مصر افضل طبعا وهتشوف جوزية هيغير اذاى في انجولا ان شاء الله
لما جوزيه كان بيدرب الاهلي تحس ان الاهلي بيلعب بتكتيك وتخطيط وفن وحاجات مدروسة مش لعب عشوائي وخبط ورزع ودربكة زي ما بيحصل مع المنتخب
ايام جوزيه لعيبة الاهلي كانوا بليعوا بلا خوف بلا قلق بلا توتر ادام اي فريق خارجي وكان عندهم ثقة في نفسهم(لعيبة النتخب كانوا نازلين مرعوبين من روندا ورجلهم بتخبط في بعض ادام الجزائر )
*اذا كان جوزيه بيدرب مصر في المجموعة دي كانت مصر صعدت لكأس العالم برصيد 18 نقطة *
اكبر هزيمة في المجموعة حتى الان تلاقها المنتخب بثلاثة اهداف من الجزائر
احنا مش بنحطم في المنتخب ولا بنحاربة يا يريت حسن شحاته يتعلم من اخطائة قبل ما تقع الفأس في الراس 
مش ده المنتخب اللي غلب الكاميرون وكوت ديفوار وفاز بكأس الامم
لماذا شريف عبد الفضيل مش في المنتخب وكمان حازم امام(لاعب مهاري وسريع وصغير في السن ) لاعب الزمالك وليه شوقى بيلعب مع انه له سنتين مش بيلعب مع فريقة
مين طفش الحضري من الاهلي غير حسن شحاته
ع العموم يا رب يوفق شحاتة والمنتخب ونصعد لكأس العالم بس احنا مش بنتخدع بنتيجة فوز علي فريق ضعيف علي ارضه الاداء بتاع المنتخب كان سيء 
شوف النتايج الباقية الكاميرون تغلب الجابون في الجابون 2- صفر 
وتونس تتعادل مع نيجريا في نيجريا 2-2
والبرازيل تكسب الارجنتين في الارجنتين 3-1
تزعلش مني يا يا م محيي انا بحب مواضعيك 
بس الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

انا مش زعلان منك لان دي وجهات نظر - بس جوزيه اتوفرتله امكانيات في النادي الاهلي مااتوفرتش لاي مدرب في مصر وافريقيا ومنها ماهو شرعي وماهو غير شرعي 

وهو نفسه كان بيكره حسن شحاته وبيحقد عليه وبيحاربه والادله علي كده كتيره - منها مثلا انهم يقولوا ان بركات مصاب علشان ما يلعبش مع المنتخب وهو ولا مصاب ولا حاجه وده كلام قاله حسن شحاته بعد بطولة 2008 -
سيد معوض كان مع المنتخب 2008 وماكنشي في الاهلي والاهلي اشتراه وهو احسن ظهير ايسر في افريقيا بعد البطوله - والبيه جوزيه ركنه علي الدكه وكان بيلاعب جلبيرتو ونيجي في ماتش زامبيا مانلقيش ظهير شمال 

بعد بطولة الدوري السنه اللي فاتت والمنتخب مسافر يلعب مع عمان ماتش ودي والاهلي مسافر يلعب مع سانتوس وهو كسبان في مصر 3/0 ومش عاوز يسيب لعيبة المنتخب 5 لاعبين لحد ما عملوا حفله لسيادته وادوله المليون يورو مكافاته علي الدوري بماتش فاصل وقرروا انهم يقسموا اللعيبه بين المنتخب وبين النادي واختاروا - وشوف ربك يخليه يتغلب 3/0 برضه ويخرج بضربات الترجيح

وعصام الحضري ماله ومال حسن شحاته - تابع تصريحات عصام تلاقي ان جوزيه كان بيعاملوا معامله سيئه وده اللي خلاه يمشي -في لاعب يبقي احسن حارس في افريقيا يتدرب مع الناشئين قال ايه اسلوب تربوي هههههههه علشان عاوز يمشي من النادي بيذلوه يعني - 

وبعدين مشكلة عصام الحضري مع الاهلي والمنتخب مالوش دعوه بيها - انما كل الاعلام الاهلاوي عاوز المنتخب يتبع تعليمات جوزيه - طبعا ده تهريج - 

الخبط والرزع في المباريات الي ليها ظروف خاصه زي مباراة رواندا خط الهجوم اول مرة يلعبوا مع بعض احمد رؤؤف و سيد حمدي و دودي الجباس - ودي مشكلة منتخبنا في الفتره الاخيره انه مش لاقي لعيبه جاهزة ومع ذلك ربنا كرمه وكسب 

لكن المباريات اللي بيستعدلها كويس وبفترة اعداد محترمه بيبدع فيها زي كاس القارات 

واحب افكرك ان جوزيه متعقد من حسن شحاته لانه كسب الاهلي في نهائي بطولة كاس مصر وهو بيدرب المقاولين العرب وكسب كاس السوبر من الزمالك بعدها وفي نفس الشهر - وكان هو ده السبب في توليه تدريب المنتخب وتوالت البطولات للمعلم 

وحسن شحاته في اربع سنين لم يهزم الا في 3 مباريات رسميه منهم مباراة الجزائر وساحل العاج بعد ماتارديللي خربها وروح ومباراة مالي في تصفيات افريقيا هناك 1/0 وفي الدقيقه الاخيره 

ولو حسن شحاته اتوفرت له نفس ظروف جوزيه كان تربع علي عرش التدريب عالمياً - لكنه بيتحارب وللاسف من الاعلام الاهلاوي اللي كان مساند جوزيه وفي الاخر لما مشي هزأهم كلهم 

وهانشوف جوزيه ها يعمل ايه مع انجولا - والبطوله قربت وبكره افكرك - لانه مش ها يعرف يشتري لعيبه من المنتخبات التانيه ويهدها زي ما كان بيعمل في اندية مصر 

وكونه احسن مدرب في البرتغال - طب ما بيمسكش منتخب البرتغال ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش جحا اولي بلحم طوره


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*بينما كان جراح قلب مشهور*
* يصلح سيارته عند الميكانيكي، كان*
* الميكانيكي يفتح  *
* ماكينة سيارة الجراح ويخرج منها*
* بعض الأشياء ويصلح البعض*
* الآخر  *
* فمال الميكانيكي على*
* الطبيب وقال له أتسمح لي بأن أسألك*
* سؤال  *
* فاستغرب الطبيب للطلب فقال*
* له بحذر تفضل اسأل *
* فقال*
* الميكانيكي  *
* إنك تجري العمليات على*
* القلوب وأنا أيضاً أُجري الصيانة*
* والتصليحات والعمليات على قلوب*
* السيارات مثلك
تماما *
* فلماذا تكسب أنت الكثير من*
* الأموال بينما نحن مكسبنا أقل*
* منكم بكثير*
* فاقترب الجراح من*
* الميكانيكي وهمس في أذنه بكل هدوء *
* (إذا كنت تقدر )
حاول ان تصلحها*
* بدون أن تطفي المحرك؟*

*والحدق يفهـــــــــــــــــــــم!!!!!*
*:7::7::7::7::7:*​


----------



## إسلام علي (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههه جامدة 
تلاقي الميكانيكي بلع ريقه من سكات هههههههههه


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*حصريا .. لعبه مهندسين مدنى فقط*

http://www.playedonline.com/game/59061/cargo-bridge.html
لعبه شيقه اون لاين بلاى ..... قولولى رايكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس تنفيذ قال:


> http://www.playedonline.com/game/59061/cargo-bridge.html
> لعبه شيقه اون لاين بلاى ..... قولولى رايكم


 
تم دمج الموضوع تظرا لاحتوائه على بعض الالعاب 
الى الموضوع 
have a good week end


----------



## mhmdfred (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ليه الهوت دوج مش راجل
علشان سوو-سيس.....


ليه القطر مهم 
...... عشان تحتيه خطين 


ليه سندوتشات الكفته والبطاطس بتجري
...... عشان وجبات سريعه 


ليه اليابان معندهاش حنان
........... عشان ف قاره آسيا )


ليه البرازيل معندهمش تين
.............عشان ف امريكا اللاتينيه )


ليه الفيل بينزل البحر بالشورت الاحمر .
.......... عشان الشورت الاخضر مش نضيف 


ليه الصعيدي بيحط جنبه منبهين
............. عشان واحد يضرب والتاني يحوش 


عكس نجيب محفوظ ؟؟ .
....... نودي محفوظ 


واحد بلدياتنا ماشي تحت الكوبري و رافع ايده ليه ؟
......... عشان الكوربري مسلح 


ليه الكلب بيهوهو
.......... عشان القطه بتنونو


ليه الصعيدى بيربي شنبه؟
عشان الدبانه تمسح رجليها قبل ما تدخل.....


عسكرى زهق من البندقيه عمل ايه
جاب حمصية.....

طماطمية عطست قالت
.... < /span>كا كا كاتشبب

واحد بيقول لواحد هى الساعة كام قالو انت فاكرنى جزرة وخد الشاكوش عالعجلة ومشى


حاجه بتجري وعندها راسين و 8 رجول
....... كلبين بيجروا جنب بعض 


ليه القرد سريع
....... عشان القرد في عين امه غزال 


اول مخلوق ظهر عالارض هو الحمار الوحشي ليه ؟؟
. ........ عشان ابيض واسود 


و اخر مخلوق ظهر القنفد ليه ؟؟
عشان لسه بشوكه......


حاجه ليها اربع رجلين وطايره في الهوا.
....... قطه مضروبه بالشلوت 


عاوزين نطير كلب نعمل ايه
.......... نضرب في ( 1\كلب )الكلب يطير مع الكلب 


ليه النمل مش بترضي تركب الفيل قدامها عالعجله 
........ عشان بيلعب في الجرس 


فرخه معلقه سلسله فيها صوره بيضه ليه ؟؟ 
............ صورتها و هي صغيره 


فرخه معلقه سلسله وفيها صوره طبق بيض اومليت ليه ؟؟
........... صوره اخوها الشهيد


ايه الفرق بين عمرو دياب و إليسا ؟؟ 
إليسا بتعمل شريط كاسيت ....
و عمرو دياب بيعمل شريط كاراجل ....


ليه المنبه بيرن 
....... عشان مش معاه رصيد يتصل 


ليه القطه بتدخل عن الحلاق_
...... عشان الباب مفتوح 


طب ليه الأقرع بيدخل عند الحلاق _
........ عشان ياخد القطه 


ليه الصيدلي بيبني عماره_
........ عشان يسكن الآلم


طب وليه العماره وقعت
......... عشان بنااادول إكسترا )


ليه قبضوا على صاحب شركه جهينه 
.......... عشان ( زبادو ) متلبس


ليه القطه بتخربش
............. عشان نفسها تكسب


ليه الأهرامات تلاته بس 
.......... عشان الشلن مش هايكفى نحط واحد كمان


ليه السائح بيتصور جنب الاهرامات
.......... عشان يطلع في الشلن 


ليه الام مدرسه
........ عشان بتذاكر لولادها


عكس بالونه ايه ؟؟ .
........ نشفونا 


ليه الفيل بيلبش شرابات خضرا
........ عشان خضرا بتلبس شراباته 


عاوزين نحط فيلين في برطمان من غير ما يلمسوا بعض نعمل ايه ؟؟ ......
نحط فيل ما بينهم و نحطهم في البرطمان


ليه عمر دياب و هو بيقول فى اغنيه راجعين مخبطش فى اللى وراه
عشان طلعت زين واقف وراه وبيقولو تعالا تعالا


< /span>عاوزين نركب 4 افيال على عجله نعمل ايه ؟؟
........... نركب فيل و نديله البرطمان يمسكه في ايده 


حكموا على صاحب شركه موبينيل احكام كتيره اوووي ليه 
... .. عشان بيتحاسب بالثانيه 


خمسه صعايده قاعدين في اوضه كل يوم يخرج واحد ليه 
...... بيلعبوا ستار ميكر 


قطر ماشي بسرعة 60 كلم في الساعة فكم عصفورة في الشجرة اذا كان الببسي ب75 قرش؟


ايه وجه الشبه بين البطيخ و الشمام
....... الاتنين اجازه الحلاقين 


حاجه صغيره و لونها احمر و بتاكل الزلط
......... بنت الحاجه الكبيره اللي لونها احمر و بتاكل الزلط 


طب حاجه لونها اسود و بتاكل الزلط.
........ ظل الحاجه الصغيره اللي لونها احمر وبتاكل الزلط 


ليه الفراعنه ريحه بقهم حلوه
......... عشان كان عندهم ابو الهولز 


طب عندنا ازازه حاجه ساقعه و فيها طوبه .. عاوزين نطلعها من غير مانكسر الازازه ؟ 
........ نجيب الحاجه الحمرا الصغيره اللي بتاكل الزلط و نحطها في الازازه 


ليه الفراعنه كانوا عيال
........... عشان كانوا بيرسموا عالحيطه 


طب ليه ابو الهول كان وشه اصفر 
......... من خوفو 


طب اتنين فراعنه قعدوا عالفهوه هايطلبوا ايه ؟؟ 
...... اتنين اااااامون و حجر رشيد لايت 


واحد ماشي في الشارع و لابس كوتشي ابيض ليه ؟؟
........... عشان ماشي مع الطقم 


واحد بلديتنا واقف قدام المرايا و مغمض عنيه ليه ؟؟ 
......................... بيشوف شكله و هو نايم 


مهندس كمبيوتر، حلل دمه، طلعت فصيلته

.......... Hp 

لية السمك بيخاف من الجنية....؟! 
علشان الجنية فية 100 قرش.........


فيزيا بقه 

واحد تايه في الصحرا ومعاه مسطره حرف تي ..يعمل ايه ؟؟ .......... يسمك المسطره ويقيس مسافه ... يكاملها تبقى سرعه ... 
يكاملها تاني تبقى عجله ... يركب العجله 


ليه اللبن جايب ( ض.ج ) في الرسم ؟؟ 
.............. عشان لما بيقطع مش بيهشّر 


ليه اللبن جايب ( ض.ج ) في الرياضه ؟؟ 
.............. عشان لما بيــ( كامل الدسم ) بينسى يحط الثابت 



القاضيه بقى

قطه بنت عم قطه تانيه ... وقطه تالته بنت عم التانيه ... و قطه رابعه تبقى بنت اخت التالته ...... و قطه خامسه تبقى عمه الرابعه ... وقطه سادسه تبقى بنت خاله مراة عمه الخامسه ...
تبقى القطه الاولى تقول القطه السادسه يا ..... ايه ؟؟ 





تقولها ناو ناو​

************* ********* ********* ********* ******** *​
​


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (11 أكتوبر 2009)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم دمج الموضوع تظرا لاحتوائه على بعض الالعاب
> الى الموضوع
> have a good week end


 ولو ان الموضوع بتاعى دمج غصب عنى الا انه اريد ان اعرف رايكم بالعبه _( نبذه سريعه عنها - عندما تفتح اللعبه هناك على اليسار فى الاعلى ايقونه design على شكل مثلث اضغط عليها سوف تظهر لك شاشه وكانها اوتوكاد وهناك نقاط هى السبورت suport وهناك اقونتان على الايمن فى الاعلى احداها هى دعامات خشبيه و الاخرى مشايه والهدف عمل سيستم لكوبرى يوصل الراجل الى الصندوق بامان ........ جربوا وقولولى


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

نهنئ الفريق المصري والفريق الجزائري بفوزهما في الجوله قبل الاخيره وتاجيل حسم التاهل الي مونديال 2010 لمباراتهما معا في القاهره يوم 14/11/2009 والتي ستكون مباراه حاسمه ومهمه :16::16::16::16:

ولا تنسوا ان العبره بالنهايه :16::16::16::16: والاحق بالتاهل سنهنئه من كل قلوبنا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس تنفيذ قال:


> http://www.playedonline.com/game/59061/cargo-bridge.html
> لعبه شيقه اون لاين بلاى ..... قولولى رايكم


 


مهندس تنفيذ قال:


> ولو ان الموضوع بتاعى دمج غصب عنى الا انه اريد ان اعرف رايكم بالعبه _( نبذه سريعه عنها - عندما تفتح اللعبه هناك على اليسار فى الاعلى ايقونه design على شكل مثلث اضغط عليها سوف تظهر لك شاشه وكانها اوتوكاد وهناك نقاط هى السبورت suport وهناك اقونتان على الايمن فى الاعلى احداها هى دعامات خشبيه و الاخرى مشايه والهدف عمل سيستم لكوبرى يوصل الراجل الى الصندوق بامان ........ جربوا وقولولى


 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*تم اعادة الموضوع مرة اخرى وان كان انسب مكان له هو have a good week end باعتبار انه لعبة حتى لو كانت بها بعض الشئ او الفكر الخاص بمهندسين مدنى لان المطلوب من القسم هو احتوائه على المواضيع الهندسية البحتة فقط اما هذا الموضوع فبه بعض الترفيه والانسب لها الموضوع have a good week end باعتباره موضوع ترفيهى لمهندسين مدنى*
*على العموم أنا عملت نسخة من الموضوع وتركت نسخة اخرى بموضوع have a good week end*
*لأننا ما نريد زعل اى من الاعضاء*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م. محي الدين...كيف حالك ..ان شاء الله تكون بخير
لماذا قلت المشاركة في هذا الموضوع؟
هل انتهت اثار الازمة العالمية وأصبح الجميع مشغول....أم استمرت فأصبح القادرين على الاشتراك في الانترنت قلة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Ayman (22 أكتوبر 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> نهنئ الفريق المصري والفريق الجزائري بفوزهما في الجوله قبل الاخيره وتاجيل حسم التاهل الي مونديال 2010 لمباراتهما معا في القاهره يوم 14/11/2009 والتي ستكون مباراه حاسمه ومهمه :16::16::16::16:
> 
> ولا تنسوا ان العبره بالنهايه :16::16::16::16: والاحق بالتاهل سنهنئه من كل قلوبنا





خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> م. محي الدين...كيف حالك ..ان شاء الله تكون بخير
> لماذا قلت المشاركة في هذا الموضوع؟
> هل انتهت اثار الازمة العالمية وأصبح الجميع مشغول....أم استمرت فأصبح القادرين على الاشتراك في الانترنت قلة؟؟؟؟؟



المهندس محيي بيحضر حاله للمباراة الفاصلة ........


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (22 أكتوبر 2009)

المبارة ستلاقي عدد جماهيري رهيب منتظرين المبارة بفارغ الصبر و أملهم في الفوز كبير جدا جدا 

وفي هذه المبارة لا يوجد خساره وفوز فكلا الفريقين اخوه 

وان شاء الله يكون الفوز للأحق به


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*نشيدمدنى (ظريف شويه)*

طول عمري بحب التعليم

أصل أنا واد في العلم قديم

كان مجموعي في الثانويه

حاجه بتاع تسعين في الميه

قلت يا هندسه يا إما بلاش

شغلانه غيرها ما تنفعناش

أول سنه كان كلي حماس

قافل علي نفسي الترباس

أحضر سكشن أسلم شيت

كنت بنام زي الكتاكيت

أول ترم عدي عليا

أتمنيت أرجع الثانويه

أخد نجمه وأغني بلادي

أخد فسحه وألعب عادي

بس يا عيني مش وقت رجوع

أنا عيني خلاص عالمجموع

أول سنه عديتها نضيف

والمجموع كان برضه ظريف

جبت يا دوب سبعين في الميه

راحت فين أيام الثانويه؟

قلت يا مدنى يا إما بلاش

قسم غيره ما ينفعناش

ومن يوميها أنا أتجنيت

ولا عمري في حاجه عديت

بكتب أسمي و أطلع تاني

تعمل إيه لو كنت مكاني؟

ميت دكتور عايزين مشاريع

وبقيت واد في العلم فظيع

قوانيني بقت بالشقلوب

حبه بحبه بقيت بلاص

بس يا ناس مرفوع الراس

أخد الصفر وأحاول تاني

أنا يائس كده ليه وبعاني

نفسي أجيب لو يوم مقبول

حد يقولي مين مسئول؟

إن إحنا في ساقيه بنتعلم

ولا راضي حد يتكلم

خلينا مشيين جنب الحيط

عاشقين أوي فن التخبيط

حاول تفهم مني كلامي

ولو ما فهمتش حعيد من تاني


----------



## donbosco (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طب والله حلوه :]
بس ياعم بمجرد ما تتخرج ان شاء الله هتضوف حاجه تانيه خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص . مش هقولك انيل هقولك ربنا معانا جميعا :]:]:] 

واصلا يا مان هما لوتاخد بالك بيعلمونا الصبر مش اكتر و بيعلمونا ازاي نعيش تحت ضغط ,,,, و الله انا اتعلمت حاجات اكتر لما اتخرجت بس بقابل ناس زي الزفت بس خلاص بقا اخدت المناعه :]:]:]:]

ربنا يوفقك يا مان :] و هلا بك في نادي المهندسين المطحونين ............


----------



## خيطو (7 نوفمبر 2009)

فهمنا كلامك ياحبوب
مافي داعي تعيد المكتوب
الهندسة شقا و تعتير
و الدني ماشي بالمقلوب
رمل وبحص وحديد
و راتبك نصو مشطوب


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

donbosco قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طب والله حلوه :]
> بس ياعم بمجرد ما تتخرج ان شاء الله هتضوف حاجه تانيه خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص . مش هقولك انيل هقولك ربنا معانا جميعا :]:]:]
> 
> واصلا يا مان هما لوتاخد بالك بيعلمونا الصبر مش اكتر و بيعلمونا ازاي نعيش تحت ضغط ,,,, و الله انا اتعلمت حاجات اكتر لما اتخرجت بس بقابل ناس زي الزفت بس خلاص بقا اخدت المناعه :]:]:]:]
> ...



لو كانوا بيعلمونا الصبر فالصبر كده له حدود زى ام كلثوم ما قالت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عموما دى طرفات بتهون علينا شويه 
ربنا ييسر الحال ونتخرج على خير 
ان شاء الله هاااااااااااااااانت
وشكر على مرورك الطيب


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

خيطو قال:


> فهمنا كلامك ياحبوب
> مافي داعي تعيد المكتوب
> الهندسة شقا و تعتير
> و الدني ماشي بالمقلوب
> ...


 
مشكور اخى الكريم على مرورك الطيب وجزاك الله كل خير
بس المرتب نصه مشطوب ليه
ربنا يستر متخضناش بقى 
الحمد لله على كل حال
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## halim82 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جامده جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (8 نوفمبر 2009)

لذيذه بجد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

عزام عبدالناصر قال:


> لذيذه بجد وبارك الله فيك


مشكور اخى الكريم على مرورك الطيب


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> م. محي الدين...كيف حالك ..ان شاء الله تكون بخير
> لماذا قلت المشاركة في هذا الموضوع؟
> هل انتهت اثار الازمة العالمية وأصبح الجميع مشغول....أم استمرت فأصبح القادرين على الاشتراك في الانترنت قلة؟؟؟؟؟


 
لا مؤاخذه يا دكتور خالد لم اري تعليقك هذا الا اليوم فقط فارجو المعذره --- والحقيقه اعتقد ان المشاركات قلت بسبب دراسة الازمه العالميه - تقدر تقول ان ماحدش فينا فاهم حاجه في تاثير الازمه الماليه علي بلادنا العربيه ولا نعرف متي يتم حلها ولا كيف ولا اسبابها ............ الخ - لذلك تجد اننا لم نستفيق من تاثير الصدمه التي سببتها الي الان:67: :67: 

وبالتالي فالازمه في وادي ونحن في واد اخر :67::67::67: هههههههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ayman قال:


> المهندس محيي بيحضر حاله للمباراة الفاصلة ........


 
اهلا بالاخ الحبيب ايمن ( الاهلاوي ) 

ياعم ايمن لا فاصله :70: ولا ضمه:70: ولا كسره :70:........... ان شاء الله فتحه:20: :16: وارجع للتحليل الفني السابق للمباريات للكابتن محيي وهتعرف معني كلمة العبره بالنهايه :7::7::7::7:

وستجد ان التحليل الفني للتصفيات الذي ذكره محللنا الرياضي الكبير الكابتن محيي :7: من قبل قد تحقق بحذافيره وان النتائج تسير في الاتجاه الذي تم التنويه عنه من قبل وهو ان النهايه تختلف اختلافا كليا عن البدايه لذلك قلنا ان العبره بالنهايه - وكأن الكابتن محيي قام بتحليل المباريات بعد انتهاء التصفيات :16::16::16:

ومن اهم الملاحظات التي يجب ان نقف عندها في الجوله السابقه من التصفيات تجد ان توفيق الله عز وجل كان ملازماً لمنتخب مصر في مباراة زامبيا والذي ادي الي الحصول علي نقاط المباراه بعد اداء سئ لمنتخب مصر نظرا لصعوبة الظروف والاصابات مما ادي الي الضغط علي لاعبي الجزائر في مباراة رواندا والتي وقف التوفيق نفسه في صف مصلحة منتخب مصر لتنتهي المباراه 3/1 فقط للمنتخب الجزائري - راجع كم الاهداف الضائعه من الجزائر للتاكد - ولولا التوفيق لحسم الجزائر التاهل من مباراة رواندا بتسجيل 10 اهداف مثلا وكان ممكنا ........... ولكنه التوفيق 

لتصبح المحصله النهائيه فارق هدفين ونقاط المباراه للتعادل مع المنتخب الجزائري المتربع علي عرش المجموعه من البدايه ........... وبالتالي فالبدايه مختلفه عن النهايه ومن ثم فالعبره بالنهايه :16::16::16:

حتي الاخوة الجزائريين من اللاعبين والجهاز والفني كانوا يتمنون ان تكون مباراة القاهره تحصيل حاصل بعد ان تكون الجزائر قد حسمت التاهل من الجولات السابقه اعتمادا علي تعثر المنتخب المصري مع رواندا او زامبيا ............ ولكنه التوفيق الذي قال كلمته 

والعبرة بالنهايه ................. والنهايه قربت ................ يوم 14/11/2009 :7::7::7: 

وكل شئ وارد في المباراه طبعا - وحتي لو تاهلت الجزائر فهذا لا يعيب منتخب مصر الذي عاد للمنافسه من قاع جدول المجموعه - بل علي العكس سيكون هذا شرف كبير لمنتخب مصر الذي أرجأ بطاقة التاهل لاخر دقيقه في المباريات كما انه اعاد الامل لرواندا للمنافسه علي البطاقة الثالثه للتاهل لانجولا 2010 - وفي تلك الحاله سنهنئ المنتخب الجزائري الشقيق ونتمني له التوفيق في جنوب افريقيا بكل روح رياضيه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

نسيت اقوللك يا حاج ايمن 

حتي المباراه الفاصله يا مؤمن كان التوفيق في تحديد مكانها حليفا لمنتخب مصر :7::7::7:


وقد تم اجراء القرعه بين دولتين تم تحديدهما عن طريق مصر والجزائر واختارت الجزائر ان تقام المباره في تونس واختارت مصر ان تقام المباراه في السودان الشقيق ( اللي هو قريب من اسوان ) وبعد اجراء القرعه تم اعتماد السودان .............. انه التوفيق 

وهنيالك يا عم خالد يا ازهري --------مباراه حاسمه في كاس العالم ستقام في السودان - يعني كاس العالم هو اللي هايجيلكم ههههههههههه


----------



## step6 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حمد الله علي السلامة يا مهندس محيي وعاش من شاف مشاركاتك اتوقع انك كنت غايب في المشاركات اللي فاتت بسبب انك عندك انذارين :7: ممكن نستفيد من خبرتك في المبارة الفاصلة:16: ان شاء الله يارب مصر تصعد كأ س العالم من غير فاصلة ولا ضمة مش عارف ليه بس من غير زعل اني الماتش دة بيفكرني بمبارة 6-1 بتاعة الاهلي والزمالك وان شاء الله مصر تجيب الستة حاسس اني المصريين هيعملوها وهنطرقع للجزائر 6 اجوال بس مش عاوز ابالغ بدل ما يكون في اضرار جانبية مش حلوة وبعدين حد يشمت فينا بس ان شاء الله هنصعد . يا يريت من دلوقتى اني مصر تحاول تقنع الاخوة السوادنين اني يفتحوا الحدود للمصريين من يوم 14 اذا فزنا فرق 2 .


----------



## step6 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

من خلال خبرتي المتواضعة في كرة القدم طرق لفوز مصر باللقاء ان شاء الله
1- استغلال اول ربع ساعة ونحاول نسجل اي هدف ان شاء الله لاني لعيبة الجزائر هيكونوا متوترين وقلقنين وخايفين .
2- كريم مطمور نقطة قوة في هجوم الجزائر وكذلك هو ايضا نقطة ضعف في الدفاع يايريت حد يراقبة من الوسط غير سيد معوض عشان معوض يتقدم من اليسار في حال لما تكون لينا الهجمة .
3 -افضل شيء لشحاتة انه يلعب علي الاختراق من العمق علشان عدة اسباب 
اني دفاع الجزائر مش بيعرف يتمركز (ياخد اماكن صحيحة في حال الهجمات بتكون عليهم من العمق )
عندنا مهارات زي زيدان ابو تريكة -بركات افضل في العمق ويكون وراهم حد يسدد من الخلف علطول يا رب يكون عبد ربه جاهز عشان الحارس بتاعهم ضعيف ويريت يركز علي الكرات الارضية في اركان المرمي
لو اعتمد شحاتة علي الكرات العرضية يبقى للاسف هتبقى فرصة مصر صعبة انها تسجل اهداف لاني لاعبي الجزائر يمتاوزون بالسرعة وطول البنيان غير كدة احنا بنعتمد في العرضيات علي معوض وفتحي وعلي بال ما يجوا من ورا يكون فريق الجزائر كله بقى ورا في منطقة دفاعهم .
برضه في الركنيات يريت ما تتلعبش علطول لانها هتشتت علي وسط ملعب مصر لكن لاعب يروح يستلمها ويحاولوا يعملوا منها جملة تكتيكة من زي بتوع الجوهري .
ع العموم احنا هنعمل اللي علينا وان شاء الله بتوفيق ربنا هنصعد . ولكن لو صعدت الجزائر فهم فريق محترم وجيد جدا وبه لاعبين مميزين زي زياني ومطمور وبوقرة وبلحاج وغزال وهنبارك لهم ونتمني لهم التوفيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

step6 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> حمد الله علي السلامة يا مهندس محيي وعاش من شاف مشاركاتك اتوقع انك كنت غايب في المشاركات اللي فاتت بسبب انك عندك انذارين :7: ممكن نستفيد من خبرتك في المبارة الفاصلة:16: ان شاء الله يارب مصر تصعد كأ س العالم من غير فاصلة ولا ضمة مش عارف ليه بس من غير زعل اني الماتش دة بيفكرني بمبارة 6-1 بتاعة الاهلي والزمالك وان شاء الله مصر تجيب الستة حاسس اني المصريين هيعملوها وهنطرقع للجزائر 6 اجوال بس مش عاوز ابالغ بدل ما يكون في اضرار جانبية مش حلوة وبعدين حد يشمت فينا بس ان شاء الله هنصعد . يا يريت من دلوقتى اني مصر تحاول تقنع الاخوة السوادنين اني يفتحوا الحدود للمصريين من يوم 14 اذا فزنا فرق 2 .


 
اهلا يا حاج step6 - الله يسلمك - ويبارك فيك 

انا اعتزلت من زمان يا عم - باحلل مباريات فقط لاغير دلوقتي - :7:- وان كنت قبل ما اعتزل كنت واخد 4 او 5 انذارات علي كم طرد ده غير الاصابات والايقافات ....... الخ 

وبعدين مباراة 6-1 ايه اللي يزعل فيها ياريس -كله سلف ودين - انت ماتعرفشي ان الزمالك كسب الاهلي قبل كده 6-0 في موسم 1944- يعني الاهلي اتاخر اوي في الرد علي الماتش ده في هذا الرابط - رغم ان علاء صادق ده احد منصات اطلاق النيران الصديقه علي المعلم لدرجة انه راح هنأ رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري بالتاهل بعد مباراة زامبيا ومصر الاخيره مباشرة وقبل مباراتهم مع رواندا علي اعتبار انها مباراة سهلة --------- انه التوفيق 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWoX8p7GdW4

وبعدين عاوزين ننسي الانتماءات الشخصيه الاهلي والزمالك والاسماعيلي والكلام الفارغ ده وكلنا نساند منتخب مصر يعني .........الفريق القومي يعني حسن شحاته ........ يعني الزمالك ههههههههههههههههه:5::5::5::5::5:

وبعدين اللي يجيبه ربنا كويس ونرضي بيه ---------- ومنتخبنا لو ما كسبش بجداره يبقي لا يستحق الوصول الي المونديال ............. ولكنه التوفيق 

وفريق الجزائر قوي وفرصه اكبر من فرص مصر ومن هنا تكمن صعوبة المباراة ولكني متفائل جدا ......... لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟............... لانه التوفيق :16::16::16:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

step6 قال:


> من خلال خبرتي المتواضعة في كرة القدم طرق لفوز مصر باللقاء ان شاء الله
> 1- استغلال اول ربع ساعة ونحاول نسجل اي هدف ان شاء الله لاني لعيبة الجزائر هيكونوا متوترين وقلقنين وخايفين .
> 2- كريم مطمور نقطة قوة في هجوم الجزائر وكذلك هو ايضا نقطة ضعف في الدفاع يايريت حد يراقبة من الوسط غير سيد معوض عشان معوض يتقدم من اليسار في حال لما تكون لينا الهجمة .
> 3 -افضل شيء لشحاتة انه يلعب علي الاختراق من العمق علشان عدة اسباب
> ...


 
وانا من خلال خبرتي الغير متواضعه في كرة القدم :7: باقول ان سبيل الفوز في تلك المباراه هو ان نترك المعلم حسن شحاته يعمل اللي هو شايفه ومانتدخلش في شغله - لان وجهات النظر كثيره - المهم انه يعتمد طريقة للعب تكون قابله للتنفيذ وتحقيق الهدف المنشود له وللاعبين 

رغم اني اتفق معك في ان قلبي الدفاع للفريق الجزائري هما نقطة الضعف في المنتخب الجزائري بدليل ان الهدفين اللي دخلوا مرمي الجزائر من اخطاء لقلبي الدفاع كما ان هدف زامبيا الملغي من نفس الخطأ 

ويكفي ان هذه المباراه هي الوحيده التي يخوضها المنتخب المصري وخط هجومه كامل من بداية التصفيات بعودة عماد متعب -يعني الراجل بيلعب من غير خط هجوم وربنا وفقه ووصل لاخر مباراه فما بالك لما يكون خط هجومه كامل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 نوفمبر 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> نسيت اقوللك يا حاج ايمن
> 
> حتي المباراه الفاصله يا مؤمن كان التوفيق في تحديد مكانها حليفا لمنتخب مصر :7::7::7:
> 
> ...




الموضوع بقى عاوز متابعة....
إن شاء الله نستفيد من خبراتكم في التحليل (الكروي وليس الانشائي ) وقريبا نحتاج ملفات تعليمية وكتب وحتى لو في كودات مافي مانع ...


----------



## Ayman (12 نوفمبر 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا بالاخ الحبيب ايمن ( الاهلاوي )
> 
> ياعم ايمن لا فاصله :70: ولا ضمه:70: ولا كسره :70:........... ان شاء الله فتحه:20: :16: وارجع للتحليل الفني السابق للمباريات للكابتن محيي وهتعرف معني كلمة العبره بالنهايه :7::7::7::7:
> 
> ...




يا ريت يا باشمهندس محيي التفاؤل ده يجيب نتيجه
لكن انا قلقاان ..مش من الكورة و اللعب..قلقان من الاحداث الغير طبيعية اللي ممكن تحصل خاصة اني لم ار مثل هذا الشحن لمباراة كرة قدم من قبل 
ربنا يستر و يغنمنا السلامة
عارف 
كنت رايح مباراة البرازيل وانجلترا لكن لقيتها في نفس اليوم فلغيت المشوار!
المهم يفوزوا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ayman قال:


> يا ريت يا باشمهندس محيي التفاؤل ده يجيب نتيجه
> لكن انا قلقاان ..مش من الكورة و اللعب..قلقان من الاحداث الغير طبيعية اللي ممكن تحصل خاصة اني لم ار مثل هذا الشحن لمباراة كرة قدم من قبل
> ربنا يستر و يغنمنا السلامة
> عارف
> ...


 
يا اخ ايمن التفاؤل لا يؤدي الي النتائج ولكنه احساس بالنتائج قبل حدوثها خصوصا لما تكون مؤدي ما عليك من عمل ولم تقصر في عملك والكابتن حسن شحاته عامل اللي عليه وبيفكر في كل حاجه ولم يتبقي الا توفيق الله له 

ومن الحاجات اللي تؤكد كلامي مثلا انه ياخد وائل جمعه في المعسكر الاخير رغم انه موقوف - وكل الناس استغربوا وقالوا انه بيهجص ومش قادر علي بعد اللاعب ......... لكن لما عرفنا ان المباراة الفاصله ستقام بعد 4 ايام وهو بيجهزة لاحتمالية حدوث مباراه فاصله 

يبقي الراجل شغال صح وبياخد بالاسباب صح ولم يترك اي شئ لا ياخذه في حسبانه - وزي ماباقوللك لا يبقي الا توفيق الله عز وجل ووارد طبعا ان توفيق ربنا لا يحالفنا ووارد ان يحالفنا لان في النهايه هي مباراة كرة قدم 

يبقي احنا بنتفائل ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لانه التوفيق :7::7::7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

انه التوفيق الذي اعاد مصر الي الامل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

:16::16::16:الكرة الان في ملعب السودان الشقيق يوم الاربعاء القادم:16::16::16: 

وهنيالك ياعم الازهري وشد حيلك معانا وانت والجمهور السوداني:16::16::16:

والمراجع والكودات جاهزة :7::7::7:


----------



## step6 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله يا رب لك الحمد 
وشك حلو يا م محيي
وان شاء الله هنكسب


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

step6 قال:


> الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله يا رب لك الحمد
> وشك حلو يا م محيي
> وان شاء الله هنكسب


 
وما توفيقي الا بالله - ياعمنا - وانا قلتلكم قبل كده انه التوفيق :16::16::16:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي للجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
والله يا اخوانا بصرف النظر عن الكورة لو شوفتوا الفرحة في عيون الناس
حاجة مكنتش متخيله ............... الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمدلله
وبجد انا جريت على المنتدى لأهنئ كل المصرين وبالخصوص المهندس محي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
> يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي للجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
> والله يا اخوانا بصرف النظر عن الكورة لو شوفتوا الفرحة في عيون الناس
> حاجة مكنتش متخيله ............... الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمدلله
> وبجد انا جريت على المنتدى لأهنئ كل المصرين وبالخصوص المهندس محي


 
الله يكرمك يا دكتور ابراهيم ويبارك فيك وطبعا ما ننكرش ان الفريق الجزائري ادي مباراه جميله وكان ندا قويا وكاد ان يحرز في مرمي الحضري ويقضي علي امالنا ..........
ولكنه التوفيق :16::16::16:


----------



## Ayman (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الحقيقة مباراة مملله و لا تمت لكرة القدم التي احبها بصله
لكن الشغل التكتيكي كان رهيب ..
اعتقد ان شحاته فضل انه يأمن على انه يحسم اللقاء في القاهرة
على العموم كنت مهتم بالبلد المحايد  لتوقعي وصول الفرق الى هدفين 
نجم المباراة الأول هو عصام الحضري اللي صد كرتين لا يصدهما بوفون ..اللي حطها المهاجم الجزائري تسقيطة لا يمكن لأي حارس في العالم ان يصدها 
بالتوفيق للمنتخب المتأهل اللذي سيكون المنتخب العربي الوحيد بعد خسارة تونس الغريبة و المغرب و البحرين للأسف


----------



## Ayman (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بالمناسبة أخبار استادات الخرطوم ايه ؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ayman قال:


> الحقيقة مباراة مملله و لا تمت لكرة القدم التي احبها بصله
> لكن الشغل التكتيكي كان رهيب ..
> اعتقد ان شحاته فضل انه يأمن على انه يحسم اللقاء في القاهرة
> على العموم كنت مهتم بالبلد المحايد  لتوقعي وصول الفرق الى هدفين
> ...


 
انه التوفيق يا حج ايمن - واحد صديقي قاللي ان كرة رفيق صيفي اللي سقطها ورا الحضري كان قلبه ها يقف فيها هههههههههه :7::7:

اما عن عصام الحضري فهو نجم التصفيات بلا منازع - هذا الحارس اعادنا الي البطوله مرات ومرات ومرات .............. انه التوفيق يا حاج ايمن - الحارس ده اتعرض لظلم كبير من جوزيه واعوانه والمعلم وقف جنبه واتحداهم كلهم بيه وربنا نصره وكرمه وكان عند حسن ظن المعلم ورد له الجميل - هي دي المدربين ياريس مش يخللوه يتدرب مع فريق 18 سنه علشان قرار تربوي ههههههههههههههه وهو احسن حارس من 2006 لحد دلوقتي في افريقيا 

ولعلمك يا حاج ايمن والله علي ما اقول شهيد - انا كل ما تضيع فرصه من الجزائر كنت باقول ان شاء الله ها نكسب ليييييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لانه التوفيق ياحاج ايمن:16::16::16: ومن ضمن الامور التي يقف فيها التوفيق مع مصر حصول خالد لموشيه ووناس قواوي علي الانذار الثاني في مباراة اليوم وبالتالي فلن يلعبا في مباراة السودان :7::7::7: - ومن ضمن التوفيق ايضا عودة وائل جمعه وحسني عبد ربه لتشكيلة منتخب مصر في مباراة السودان 

انه التوفيق يا اخواني :16::16::16:


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 نوفمبر 2009)

Ayman قال:


> بالمناسبة أخبار استادات الخرطوم ايه ؟



هذه جوجلتها لك خصيصا وللمهندس محي الدين



> يخوض المنتخب الوطنى المصري مباراه فاصله امام نظيره الجزائرى يوم 18 نوفمبر المقبل على استاد المريخ فى السودان الشقيق وهو البلد الذى اختاره المنتخب الوطنى لاداء المباراه الفاصله .. ويتسع ستاد المريخ لـ 42 الف متفرج وسوف يتم اقتسام المدرجات بين جماهير المنتخبين .









وبالتوفيق يا مهندس محي الدين


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> هذه جوجلتها لك خصيصا وللمهندس محي الدين
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يا سلام عليك يا دكتور خالد دايما جاهز - وده طبيعي لان ملعب السودان هو اختيار مصر الذي اكدته القرعه وبالتالي سنلعب وكاننا في القاهره وربنا يتم التوفيق علينا ان شاء الله


----------



## Ayman (14 نوفمبر 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> هذه جوجلتها لك خصيصا وللمهندس محي الدين
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ما شاء الله يبدو انه ملعب على مستوى ..ربنا يزيدكم 
لكن مفيش ملعب يتسع لأكثر من كده؟
انا هلالي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.yallakora.com/arabic/news/details.aspx?id=102073&Catid=1&region=

شوف يا حاج ايمن تصريح الكابتن شوقي غريب في المؤتمر الصحفي وبالذات الفقرة الاخيره اللي بيشكر فيها مدربي الانديه وخصوصا الكابتن حسام البدري علي مجهوده في تجهيز عماد متعب وسرعة عودته للمنتخب - وقارن بين سلوك البدري المدرب الوطني وجوزيه المدرب المغرور الحاقد علي حسن شحاته والذي كان يمنع لاعبي الاهلي من المنتخب ............ وعجبي


----------



## Ayman (14 نوفمبر 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> انه التوفيق يا حج ايمن - واحد صديقي قاللي ان كرة رفيق صيفي اللي سقطها ورا الحضري كان قلبه ها يقف فيها هههههههههه :7::7:
> 
> اما عن عصام الحضري فهو نجم التصفيات بلا منازع - هذا الحارس اعادنا الي البطوله مرات ومرات ومرات .............. انه التوفيق يا حاج ايمن - الحارس ده اتعرض لظلم كبير من جوزيه واعوانه والمعلم وقف جنبه واتحداهم كلهم بيه وربنا نصره وكرمه وكان عند حسن ظن المعلم ورد له الجميل - هي دي المدربين ياريس مش يخللوه يتدرب مع فريق 18 سنه علشان قرار تربوي ههههههههههههههه وهو احسن حارس من 2006 لحد دلوقتي في افريقيا
> 
> ...




التوفيق ...التوفيق كنا طمعنا في التوفيق زيادة .. في كرة بركات الاخيرة 
حصل خير ..و خوفي من المباراة القادمة مباراة الكاس 
الغريب يا محللنا الرياضي في هذه المباراة تمكن رابح سعدان من اغلاق جميع مفاتيح اللعب لمصر (ابو تريكة و زيدان و أحمد حسن)
هل يمكن لذلك ان يتكرر في ظل خطة متوازنة (ليست دفاعية) في مباراة السودان؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ayman قال:


> التوفيق ...التوفيق كنا طمعنا في التوفيق زيادة .. في كرة بركات الاخيرة
> حصل خير ..و خوفي من المباراة القادمة مباراة الكاس
> الغريب يا محللنا الرياضي في هذه المباراة تمكن رابح سعدان من اغلاق جميع مفاتيح اللعب لمصر (ابو تريكة و زيدان و أحمد حسن)
> هل يمكن لذلك ان يتكرر في ظل خطة متوازنة (ليست دفاعية) في مباراة السودان؟


 
كل شئ ممكن في وجود التوفيق - احنا كان مفروض نكسب 3/0 علشان نتاهل في مباراة اليوم - وبدل ما نجيب الاهداف الثلاثه في مباراة واحده ولمزيد من الاثارة والتشويق في وجود التوفيق قررنا نجيبهم فكه علي مبارتين واحرزنا هدفين اليوم - هدف في اول دقيقه والاخر في اخر دقيقه - وباقي هدف في مباراة السودان - والمهم هو وجود التوفيق مع هدؤ الاعصاب يعني هانت ياريس وباقي علي المونديال هدف وطبعا في وجود التوفيق


----------



## نوارة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مبروك لمصر 

للأسف كل الظروف كانت ضدنا :4:، من المطار حتى أخر دقيقة من المقابلة ...
خسرنا اللقاء ولم نخسر ورقة التأهل :70: والحمد لله ..
و ان شاء الله يكون السودان الشقيق بلد خير علينا و يكون فيه التأهل لينا 

وبدون ان ننسى "العبرة بالنهاية"​


----------



## Ayman (14 نوفمبر 2009)

nouara قال:


> مبروك لمصر
> 
> للأسف كل الظروف كانت ضدنا :4:، من المطار حتى أخر دقيقة من المقابلة ...
> خسرنا اللقاء ولم نخسر ورقة التأهل :70: والحمد لله ..
> ...



مبروك للجزائر ..
صنعت فريق من اقوى فرق افريقيا حاليا ..في وقت وجيز و هنيئا للعرب بالمدربين الوطنيين..
فرصة الجزائر كانت كبيرة من بعد ثاني لقاء في التصفيات و حتى اليوم ..
لكن الان باتت فرصة مصر اكبر (قليلا) مش بسبب السودان ..
لكن بسبب الرجوع للمنافسة بعد فرص اقل بالاضافة للغيابات بسبب البطاقات في المنخب الجزائري..
الأهم اني متوقع للمنتخب العربي الوحيد المتأهل انه يفجر مفاجأة بكأس العالم و هو ما اتمناه
بالتوفيق للمنتخبين الرائعين


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

nouara قال:


> مبروك لمصر​
> 
> للأسف كل الظروف كانت ضدنا :4:، من المطار حتى أخر دقيقة من المقابلة ...
> خسرنا اللقاء ولم نخسر ورقة التأهل :70: والحمد لله ..
> ...


 
اهلا بالاخت نواره - هارد لك انهارده - وفريقكم عمل مباراة طيبه جدا وكاد ان يخطف ورقة التاهل اكثر من مرة - والمباراه كانت صعبه صعبه صعبه كما قال الشيخ رابح سعدان في مطار القاهره - وبصراحه كان نفسي نشوف الفريقين في المونديال ولكن هذا هو حال التصفيات 

وطبعا كل شئ وارد واللي هايفوز ببطاقة التاهل سيكون هو الاحق بتمثيل العرب في المونديال - والذي اتمني ان يكون مصر طبعا :7::7::7:

وطبعا العبره بالنهايه ........... والنهايه اتاجلت الي يوم 18 - 11 - 2009:7:


----------



## step6 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا استجاب لدعاء 80 مليون عشان المصريين كلهم اتحدوا في الماتش دة ويد الله مع الجماعة 
وعشان اوكد لكم ان هدف متعب هدية من عند ربنا قبل ما سيد معوض يرفع العرضية بتاعتة كان كل الاعبين المصريين وافقين في موقف تسلل . لاعب جزائري بعيد عن منطقة المرمي في ناحية اليمين شاف الكرة راحت لسيد راح رجع خطوة لوراقبل ما سيد يلعبها مع انه بعيد عن منطقة المرمي والمهاجمين المصريين وغطي متعب عشان يسجل الهدف .
اكيد الخطوة اللى رجعها دي بسب توفيق ربنا ودعاء كل المصريين وان شاء الله هنكمل الفرحة في السوادن .
انا توقعت اني النتيجة 6-1 لصالح مصر خلاص قربت سجلنا هدفين وباقى اربعة ان شاء الله .
ما تنسوش اني الحارس الثاني بتاع الجزائر محمد اوسيم دخل فيه 5 اهداف في مباراة واحدة في الدوري الجزائري 
يا يريت المصريين يحاولوا يجيبوا شرايط مباريات فريقة من الدوري الجزائري ويشوفوا نقط ضعفة وشحاتة يتكتك 
سامحني يا عم المعلم شحاتة ان كنت غلطت فى حقك دة انت احسن من مليون جوزية .
نجوم منتخب مصر -ال 80 مليون مصري -حسن شحاتة-سيد معوض -عصام الحضري-احمد حسن -احمد فتحي-متعب-هاني سعيد-السقا-المحمدي-
ويا رب النصر لمصر


----------



## step6 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

nouara قال:


> مبروك لمصر
> 
> للأسف كل الظروف كانت ضدنا :4:، من المطار حتى أخر دقيقة من المقابلة ...
> خسرنا اللقاء ولم نخسر ورقة التأهل :70: والحمد لله ..
> ...



بصراحة فريقكم لعب مباراة كويسة :56: بس للاسف الكاتشب بتاعكم كان مضروب الفيلم بتاعكم هبط فى الفيفا .
وانا شاء الله متفائلين بفوز مصر في مباراة السوادن .
ربنا رب قلوب واحنا قلبنا ابيض .


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو ألا تحول الكرة قلوبنا وان نل اخوان مهما حدث ومهما كانت الظروف
وان كانت الكورة هتفرقنا فبلاش منها خالص
وبعدين بدل ما انتم قاعدين تتنقروا مين اللي هيفوز
ادعو لي
هسمع موقفي من التجنيد يوم الأربعاء قبل الماتش ............... هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر


----------



## Ayman (17 نوفمبر 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> أرجو ألا تحول الكرة قلوبنا وان نل اخوان مهما حدث ومهما كانت الظروف
> وان كانت الكورة هتفرقنا فبلاش منها خالص
> وبعدين بدل ما انتم قاعدين تتنقروا مين اللي هيفوز
> ادعو لي
> ...



بالتوفيق اخ ابراهيم
اعتقد انهم هيعفوا الجميع عشان يروحوا يشوفوا المباراة
وزير الانتاج الحربي مطلع طيارات يا رجاله !
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
"دريم - مودرن - الحياة - الشروق - النهار "
منكم لله


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بصراحه جميل جدا
يعطيكم العافيه شباب


----------



## هادي المهندس (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*دعوه لمشاهده المباراه...........*

السلام عليكم


منقول من ايميلي




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

دعوة عامة

يتقدم مجلس إدارة صندوق رعاية المصريين 

بدعوة أفراد الجالية لمشاهدة مباراة مصر والجزائر ( الفاصلة ) المقامة بالسودان 


في استراحة الرشد . 

يوم الاربعاء 18 - 11 الساعة 8 مساء


وسيتم ـ بمشيئة الله ـ عرض المباراة على شاشة كبيرة.
ندعو الله تعالى أن يوفق منتخبنا الوطني.

وسعادة القنصل العام بالرياض وكذا صندوق رعاية المصريين بالرياض 


إذ يتمنيان كل التوفيق لفريقنا الوطني في المباراة .

فإنه يهيب بأبناء الجالية الكرام الإلتزام بالسلوك الحضاري 

(الذي طالما عهدناه من أبناء الجالية الكريمة) في تشجيع فريقنا الوطني 

وعدم التجمهر وعدم إثارة أي من انواع الشغب 

حرصا علي الصالح العام وعلي أمن هذا البلد المضياف .
وفق الله الجميع
ويارب النصر لمصر

آميـــــــــــــــــن

إدارة صندوق رعاية المصريين

لمزيد من التفاصيل ومعرفة كروكي الاستراحة

http://www.egybox.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24873





[/IMG]





مع تحياتي​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*تصريح الكابتن رابح سعدان*

http://www.yallakora.com/arabic/news/details.aspx?id=102511&Catid=1&region=

http://www.yallakora.com/arabic/news/Details.aspx?id=102402&Catid=1


تصريحات غريبه جدا للكابتن رابح سعدان قبل المباراة - واعتقد انه قالها ليمهد للجماهير الجزائريه وخصوصا المتعصبين بنتيجة المباراه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

رغم ان الكابتن رابح طوال مباريات التصفيات كان يصرح بتصريحات علي النقيض تماماً !!!!!!!!! حيث قال قبل مباراة رواندا ومصر انه علي ثقه من فوز رواندا علي مصر وحصل العكس :61: - ونفس الكلام قاله قبل مباراة زامبيا ومصر وحصل العكس ايضاً :61:- ولما يجي يلاعب مصر يقول ساتقبل الهزيمه بكل روح رياضيه :76: - وكأن الكابتن رابح سعدان كان يريد التاهل الي المونديال باقدام زامبيا ورواندا- اليس من الاولي ان تتاهل الي المونديال باقدام فريقك يا كابتن رابح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

طبعا انا كلامي ده ليس معناه ان مصر تاهلت الي المونديال ولكن - اعتقد ان هذا التصريح سيكون له تاثير سلبي علي فريق الجزائر 

ونتمني ان تكون المباراة في اطار الروح الرياضيه بين الشقيقتين مصر والجزائر ان شاء الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله اتوقعها ثلاثيه في مرمي الجزائر 3-0 ان شاء الله- حيث ان هذه المباراه هي المباراة الوحيده التي يخوضها المنتخب المصري وهو مكتمل الصفوف منذ بطولة غانا 2008

لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انه التوفيق 

خصوصا بعد التصريح الانهزامي اللي قاله الكابتن رابح سعدان بانه سيتقبل الهزيمه لانه حقق هدفه وهو الوصول لامم افريقيا انجولا 2010 بعد غياب دام بطولتين متتاليتين والتان فازت بهما مصر - وطبعا التصريح ده غريب جدا ً من الكابتن رابح وطبيعي ان القلق سينتقل الي لاعبيه وبالتالي فسيهتز الاداء وحتي الجماهير الجزائريه تعلم هذه الحقيقه ..... في هذا الرابط 
http://www.yallakora.com/arabic/zoom/Details.aspx?id=102116&Catid=1&region=&tourId=

وطبعا كل شئ وارد ونهنئ الفائز ايا كان سواء مصر او الجزائر - لان النتيجه في يد الله وحده واكبر دليل علي ذلك نتيجة المباراه السابقه 

وكان الله في عون الاخوة السودانين بسبب تنظيم هذه المباراه العصيبه - وسامحنا يا دكتور خالد يا ازهري - وفريق مصر امانه في ايديكم وجماهيرنا كمان عاوزينهم يرجعولنا سالمين --------- يارب


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> أرجو ألا تحول الكرة قلوبنا وان نل اخوان مهما حدث ومهما كانت الظروف
> وان كانت الكورة هتفرقنا فبلاش منها خالص
> وبعدين بدل ما انتم قاعدين تتنقروا مين اللي هيفوز
> ادعو لي
> ...


 
ان شاء الله يا دكتور ابراهيم يكون ربنا اعطاك ما تتمناه ووفقك في موضوع التجنيد - وياريت تطمننا ايه اللي حصل واللي اكيد في اي حال من الاحوال سيكون خيراً ان شاء الله ويجب ان ترضي به - لان ماحدش مننا يعرف الخير فين - فالخيره فيما اختاره الله 
ونسال الله لك التوفيق ............. وساعتها يبقي يا سعدك ويا هناك لو كان التوفيق حليفك لانه التوفيق وما ادراك ما التوفيق :20:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الف مبروك للمنتخب الجزائري التاهل للمونديال - وهارد لك للفريق المصري - انه التوفيق -ههههههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

واضح ان الحاج رابح سعدان كان بينيمنا هههههههههههه


----------



## step6 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

للاسف الف مبروك للجزائر ونتمني لكم التوفيق في كأس العالم
ولكن ليست بالنوايا ولا بالاماني انهم هي قدرات تختلف من انسان لاخر.
منتظرينك يا جوزيه يا منقذ ان شاء الله تاخد راتب 10 مليون دولار في الشهر .
اول ما شفت التشكيل ما اطمنتش قلت 100 مرة بلاش لعب علي عرضيات فين التسديد فين الهجوم من العمق .
لكن لانبكي علي اللبن المسكوب علينا ان نحاول مرة اخري في البرازيل 2014 ومن ثم المكسيك 2018 يدينا ويديكم طول العمر . الف شكر يا منتخب مصر ما زلتم ابطال افريقيا فنحن ايضا غلبنا الكاميرون 4 وكوت ديفوار 4 وعلينا ان ننسي الماضي .


----------



## step6 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> واضح ان الحاج رابح سعدان كان بينيمنا هههههههههههه


شحاتة اللي نيم 80 مليون وصحينا علي كابوس صعود الجزائر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

step6 قال:


> للاسف الف مبروك للجزائر ونتمني لكم التوفيق في كأس العالم
> ولكن ليست بالنوايا ولا بالاماني انهم هي قدرات تختلف من انسان لاخر.
> منتظرينك يا جوزيه يا منقذ ان شاء الله تاخد راتب 10 مليون دولار في الشهر .
> اول ما شفت التشكيل ما اطمنتش قلت 100 مرة بلاش لعب علي عرضيات فين التسديد فين الهجوم من العمق .
> لكن لانبكي علي اللبن المسكوب علينا ان نحاول مرة اخري في البرازيل 2014 ومن ثم المكسيك 2018 يدينا ويديكم طول العمر . الف شكر يا منتخب مصر ما زلتم ابطال افريقيا فنحن ايضا غلبنا الكاميرون 4 وكوت ديفوار 4 وعلينا ان ننسي الماضي .


 
يا اخي ايه المشكله - انه التوفيق - ربنا سبحانه وتعالي اراد ان الجزائر تكسب ودي مباراة كرة قدم - ولنا الفخر ان حسن شحاته وصل لمباراة فاصله ومافيش حد بيكسب علطول والراجل عمل اللي عليه وهايفضل برضه اعظم مدرب تولي تدريب منتخب مصر علي مدار التاريخ 

وجوزيه مين المنقذ ياريس - انت كل ماتش براي - النتائج بايد ربنا سبحانه وتعالي - وجوزيه ده مدرب انديه يعني مدرس ابتدائي انما حسن شحاته مدرب منتخبات يعني دكتور في الجامعه والفرق واضح - واحب اسالك سؤال .......... لو كرة عماد متعب الاخيرة دخلت هدف واتعادلنا وبعد كده لعبنا ضربات جزاء وكسبنا كنت هاتقول نفس الكلام انت ولا النقاد اللي جاهزين بالسكاكين بتاعتهم علشان يقطعوا في الراجل 

وبعدين هو ادري بظروف لعبيته يلعب بالطريقه اللي هو شايفها صح والتوفيق بتاع ربنا سبحانه وتعالي 

ومين عارف يمكن لو مصر كسبت كانت حصلت كارثه في السودان - ده بعض جماهير الجزائر المتعصبه بيقولوا ها نستقبلكم بالسيوف والخناجر :60:- لازم نرضي بقضاء الله وقدره ونمتثل لارادة الله........ ودي مباراة كرة قدم 

وقرعة بطولة انجولا 2010 ستقام يوم 20/11/2009 واتمني نقابل الجزائر هناك وتكون في نفس مجموعتنا وان شاء الله سنرد اعتبارنا 

وعلي فكرة ايه رايك في حكم المباراه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## step6 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

انا ما اعترضتش علي شحاتة بس التكتيك والخطة بتاعته محدود علي قده بيلعب علي النيات والارتياح والتفاؤل والامنيات ودي مش حلوة في كرة القدم .
يا عم الجزائر دي احنا عملناه فريق زى ما عملنا السنغال قبل كدة الفرق دي بتوصل علي قفانا احنا والدليل راجع موقع كوورة وشوف نتائج الجزائر في اخر 3 سنين بوركينا فاسو والجابون كسبت الجزائر في ارضها غير برة الهزائم من السنغال وجامبيا والتعادل مع ليبريا .
ودة فريق من رايي عادي عنده ثغرات كتير اولهم الخوف وقلة الخبرة والاندفاع فى الهجوم و كتير طبعا
ما بيعتمدش غير علي الكرات الثابتة يلعبها جوة المنطقة وبس
بالنسبة لحكم المباراة اولا قبل ما يعلن اسم الحكم دة كان اتحاد الكرة الافريقي مختاره يحكمالنهائي بتاع وفاق سطيف في كاس الاتحاد والجزائريون اعترضوا عليه لانهم جزيرة سيشل مشهور عنها الرشاوي (الظاهر رواروة ظبطه في كام مليون .حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ).
كان بيحسب فاولات عكسية علي مصر وكان بيحمى لعيبة الجزائر غير اني في لاعب اسمو بلحاج كان المفروض يطرد 3 مرات فى الماتش هو وغزال اللي ضرب الحضري
غير الوقت الضايع المفروض 8 دقايق حسب 4 بس .
بالنسبة للتشكيل لو بدا بزيدان بدل متعب وبركات بدل المحمدي كانت هتفرق جامد مع مصر .
انت بتقول لو فازت مصر كان هيحاربوا في الجماهير .

×××××××××××××××××
مشاركة مسيئة.. أرجو عدم التكرار حتى لا نضطر لغلق الموضوع بالكامل..... أبو الحلول


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو أن نوقف الكلام عن الكره ............. هذا يكفي
وكفى ما حدث بسبب هذه الملعونة المستديرة
لقد رأيت شقاق بين البلدين ما رأيته بين إحداهم واسرائيل من أجل إخواننا في غزة
إخواني كفى مانحن فيه من عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار عار علينا مايحدث
ونحن جميعا متفقون أن أكبر مشكلة تواجهنا جميعا هي الإعلام
وما نحن فيه يرجع سببه الرئيسي إلى الإعلام


----------



## هادي المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*الـــتـــــــفـــــكـــــيـــر الايـــجــــابـــــــــــي ..........*

السلام عليكم

لتغيير جو الكره المستديره ونذهب الى التفكير الايجابي ولنرى هذه الحكم ..........




التفكيـر الايجابي 





اقرؤها بتمعن 


(1) 

نعـــــــل الملك

يحكى أن ملكاً كان يحكم دولة واسعة جداً ..أراد هذا الملك يوما القيام


برحلة برية طويلة . وخلال عودته وجد أن أقدامه تورم بسبب


المشي في الطرق الوعرة، فأصدر مرسوماً يقضي بتغطية كل


شوارع مدينته بالجلد ولكن احد مستشاريه أشار عليه برأي أفضل


وهو عمل قطعة جلد صغيرة تحت قدمي الملك فقط .


فكانت هذه بداية


نعل الأحذية.



إذا أردت أن تعيش سعيدا في العالم


فلا تحاول تغيير كل العالم بل أعمل التغيير في نفسك .


ومن ثم حاول تغيير العالم بأسره .













(2)


الإعلان والأعمى



جلس رجل أعمى على إحدى عتبات عمارة واضعا ً قبعته بين قدميه وبجانبه لوحة مكتوب عليها :


" أنا أعمى أرجوكم ساعدوني ".


فمر رجل إعلانات بالأعمى ووقف ليرى أن قبعته لا تحوي سوى قروش قليلة فوضع المزيد فيها .


دون أن يستأذن الأعمى أخذ لوحته وكتب عليها عبارة أخرى وأعادها مكانها ومضى في طريقه .


لاحظ الأعمى أن قبعته قد امتلأت بالقروش والأوراق النقدية، فعرف أن شيئاً قد تغير وأدرك أن ما سمعه


من الكتابة هو ذلك التغيير فسأل أحد المارة عما هو مكتوب عليها فكانت الآتي :


" نحن في فصل الربيع لكنني لا أستطيع رؤية جماله" .




غير وسائلك عندما لا تسير الأمور كما يجب





.











(3)


لو سقطت منك فردة حذاءك
.. واحدة فقط

.. أو مثلا ضاعت فردة حذاء

.. واحدة فقط ؟؟

مــــاذا ستفعل بالأخرى ؟

يُحكى أن غانـدي

كان يجري بسرعة للحاق بقطار 
... وقد بدأ القطار بالسير 
وعند صعوده القطار سقطت م قدمـه إحدى فردتي حذائه
فما كان منه إلا خلع الفردة الثانية
وبسرعة رماها بجوارالفردة الأولى على سكة القطار


فتعجب أصدقاؤه !!!!؟
وسألوه
ماحملك على مافعلت؟
لماذا رميت فردة الحذاء الأخرى؟
فقال غاندي الحكيم
أحببت للفقير الذي يجد الحذاء أن يجد فردتين فيستطيع الإنتفاع بهما 
فلو وجد فردة واحدة فلن تفيده


ولن أستفيد أنــا منها أيضا 


نريـد أن نعلم انفسنا من هذا الدر س
أنــه إذا فاتنــا شيء فقد يذهب إلى غيرنــا ويحمل له السعادة 
فــلـنــفــرح لـفـرحــه ولا نــحــزن على مــافــاتــنــا



فهل يعيد الحزن ما فــات؟

​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشاركة جميلة مهندس هادى .... جزاك الله كل خير ....


----------



## هادي المهندس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

_*السلام عليكم

اهلا اهلا اخت مهندسه رضى اشكرك على المجامله ... وينك من زمان ما شفنى ردودك 



مع تحياتي*_


----------



## مهندسة رضى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا بيك مهندس هادى ... وكل سنة وانت طيب ..... هى مش مجاملة ..لانها بجد مشاركة جميلة ... 

وانت عارف بقى ..مشاااااااااغل الدراسة ... 

شكرا لحضرتك ........


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 نوفمبر 2009)

نصائح مهمة

1- اجعل هدفك في الحياة هو الراحة والاسترخاء 

2- حب سريرك فهو مملكتك الوحيدة 

3- ارتاح بالنهار لتتمكن من النوم بسهولة في الليل 

4- العمل شيء مقدس، لذلك لا تقترب منه أبداً 

5- لا تؤجل عملك للغد طالما يمكنك تأجيله لبعد الغد 

6- اعمل أقل ما يمكنك عمله، وحاول أن تجعل غيرك يؤدي عملك بدلاً منك 

7- لا تقلق لن يموت أحد إذا لم تفعل شيئاً، بالعكس قد يتأذى البعض عندما تعمل 

8- إذا أحسست بأن لديك رغبة في العمل، استرخي قليلاً حتى تزول تلك الرغبة 

9- لا تنسى : العمل مفيد للصحة،لذلك اتركه دائماً للمرضى


----------



## مهندسة رضى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

نصائح مهمه فعلا بشمهندس خالد ..... 
ياااارب ..محدش يعمل بيها ......:57:
بس للاسف .... انا بعمل ببعض منهاااا....:29:


خالد الأزهري قال:


> -لا تؤجل عملك للغد طالما يمكنك تأجيله لبعد الغد


هو انا بأجل مذاكرة الاسبوع كله ليوم الاجااازة ........:85::86:



خالد الأزهري قال:


> - إذا أحسست بأن لديك رغبة في العمل، استرخي قليلاً حتى تزول تلك الرغبة


هو بصراحة ..اول ما ببقى ناوية اذاكر... بلقينى ...:9::9::9:
شكرا مرة تانيه بشمهندس خالد .... رجعتنا ..انت وبشمهندس هادى ..لجو الويك ااااند........


----------



## ايكوسان (21 نوفمبر 2009)

عجبتني كتيير هالنصائح بشمهندس خالد
خلص قررت أعمل فيها مو مشان شي بس مشان تاخد ثوابنا :56: 
الله يجزيك الخير يا غالي


----------



## Ayman (7 يناير 2010)

يااا ه فين راح الموضوع ..
وينكم يا شباب ..فاكهة الملتقى هو هذا الموضوع


----------



## Ayman (7 يناير 2010)

يحكى أن فتاة اسمها ثناء حاصلة على بكالوريوس تجارة 1998 ظلت لعدة سنوات تبحث عن عمل دون جدوى فأشار عليها أحد أقاربها بالذهاب معه لمقابلة مسئول يعمل بحديقة الحيوان ليسأله عن عمل مناسب لها فاعتذر لهم المسئول ولكنه بعد تفكير قال لثناء أن زوجة الأسد ماتت وأن الحديقة لن تأتى بأخرى الا بعد شهور بسبب الإجراءات الروتينية وعرض عليها أن ترتدي جلد زوجة الأسد وتجلس في القفص مكانها يوميا من الساعة الـ 9صباحا حتى الساعة الـ 2 ظهرا لقاء مرتب جيد وطمأنها أن الأسد في قفص ملاصق لها وان بينهما باب مغلق وظلت ثناء على هذا الوضع لمدة شهر حتى حدثت الواقعة حينما نسى الحارس في أحد الأيام إغلاق الباب الذي يفصلها عن الأسد فدخل إليها الأسد محاولا التحرش بها فأخذت تصرخ مستغيثة وأنها ثناء بكالوريوس تجارة 98 وكانت المفاجأة أن الأسد رد عليها بأنه
أحمد محروس بكالوريوس هندسة 95


----------



## إسلام علي (7 يناير 2010)

> *يحكى أن فتاة اسمها ثناء حاصلة على بكالوريوس تجارة 1998 ظلت لعدة سنوات تبحث عن عمل دون جدوى فأشار عليها أحد أقاربها بالذهاب معه لمقابلة مسئول يعمل بحديقة الحيوان ليسأله عن عمل مناسب لها فاعتذر لهم المسئول ولكنه بعد تفكير قال لثناء أن زوجة الأسد ماتت وأن الحديقة لن تأتى بأخرى الا بعد شهور بسبب الإجراءات الروتينية وعرض عليها أن ترتدي جلد زوجة الأسد وتجلس في القفص مكانها يوميا من الساعة الـ 9صباحا حتى الساعة الـ 2 ظهرا لقاء مرتب جيد وطمأنها أن الأسد في قفص ملاصق لها وان بينهما باب مغلق وظلت ثناء على هذا الوضع لمدة شهر حتى حدثت الواقعة حينما نسى الحارس في أحد الأيام إغلاق الباب الذي يفصلها عن الأسد فدخل إليها الأسد محاولا التحرش بها فأخذت تصرخ مستغيثة وأنها ثناء بكالوريوس تجارة 98 وكانت المفاجأة أن الأسد رد عليها بأنه
> أحمد محروس بكالوريوس هندسة 95*


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد دي ؟ :d


----------



## حسان2 (21 يناير 2010)

*زوجان وعجوز*

*يحكى أن رجلاً عجوزاً كان جالسا مع ابن له يبلغ من العمر 25 سنة في القطار. وبدا الكثير من البهجة

والفضول على وجه الشاب الذي كان يجلس بجانب النافذة.


اخرج يديه من النافذة وشعربمرور الهواء وصرخ "أبي انظر جميع الأشجار تسير ورائنا"!! فتبسم الرجل العجوزمتماشياً مع فرحة إبنه.


وكان يجلس بجانبهم زوجان ويستمعون إلى ما يدور من حديث بين الأب وابنه. وشعروا بقليل من الإحراج فكيف يتصرف شاب في عمر 25 سنة كالطفل!!


فجأة صرخ الشاب مرة أخرى: "أبي، انظر إلى البركة وما فيها من حيوانات، أنظر..الغيوم تسير مع القطار". واستمر تعجب الزوجين من حديث الشاب مرة أخرى.


ثم بدأ هطول الامطار، وقطرات الماء تتساقط على يد الشاب، الذي إمتلأ وجهه بالسعادة وصرخ مرة أخرى ، "أبي انها تمطر ، والماء لمس يدي، انظر يا أبي".


وفي هذه اللحظة لم يستطع الزوجان السكوت وسألوا الرجل العجوز" لماذا لا تقوم بزيارة الطبيب والحصول على علاج لإبنك؟"


هنا قال الرجل العجوز:" إننا قادمون من المستشفى حيث أن إبني قد أصبح بصيراً لاول مرة في حياته




لاتحكم على الآخرين من وجهة نظرك المجردة .. دائما هناك شيء نجهله

لماذا لا نلتمس الأعذار !!
*​


----------



## Ayman (21 يناير 2010)

قصة مؤثرة جدا
جزاك الله خيرا اخي حسان


----------



## حسن 99 (24 فبراير 2010)

* الفرق بين **الحبيب* *و**الخاطب** و**المتزوج*​​​​*الهدف في حياته :*​*الحبيب : أن يرضيها*​*الخاطب : أن يرضي والدتها*​* المتزوج : أن يرضى الله عنه و يأخذ أحدهما*​​​​*نظرته إلى الدبلة :*​*الحبيب : حلم*​* الخطيب : عبء مادي*​* المتزوج : بتعمل حساسية !!*​​​​* أكثر بضاعة يشتريها :*​*الحبيب : الورد*​*الخطيب : الحلويات*​* الزوج : حفاضات بامبرز*​​​​*في صالة السينما :*​* الحبيب : ينظر في عينيها*​*الخطيب : يمسك يدها*​*الزوج : يتابع الفيلم*​​​* طلباتها بالنسبة له :*​*الحبيب : فرض عين*​* الخطيب : أوامر رئاسية*​*الزوج : كلام نسوان*​​​* إسمها على موبايله:*​* الحبيب : **honey*​*الخطيب : المدام*​*الزوج : الحكومة*​​​*الجحيم بالنسبة له:*​*الحبيب : مكان لا يراها فيه يوميا*​* الخطيب : مكان يرى فيه حماته المتطلبة*​*الزوج : حياته الحالية*​​​*ما هو الطلاق ؟*​*الحبيب : موت مستعجل*​*الخطيب : حكم بالإعدام*​*الزوج : نصر من الله وفتح قريب*​ 
​​




​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما ادري هل هذا الاعلان يصلح لوضعه هنا


----------



## mbakir88 (25 مارس 2010)

*دهاء النساء*




*دهاء النساء*​​*مرت امرأة فائقة الجمال برجل فقير بل معدم، فنظر إليها وقلبه ينفطر شغفا بجمالها*​*ثم تقدم منها ودار بينهما الحوار الآتي**: *​​*الرجل*​*: ' **وزيّناها للناظرين** '*​​*المرأة*​*: ' **وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم** '*​​*الرجل**: *​*'**بل هي فتنة ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون** '*​​*المرأة**:*​*' **واتقوا فتنة لا تصيبن الذين ظلموا منكم خاصة واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب** '*​​*الرجل**:*​*' **نريد أن نأكل منها وتطمئن قلوبنا** '*​​*المرأة**:*​*' **لن تنالوا البرّ حتى تنفقوا** '*​​*الرجل**:*​*'**وإن كان ذو عسرة** '*​​*المرأة**:*​*' **حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله** '*​*الرجل**:**و ' الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون** '*​​
*المرأة**:*​*' **أولئك عنها مبعدون** '*​​*عندها احمر وجه الرجل غيظا وقال: ' ألا لعنة الله على نساء الأرض أجمعين**!! '*​​*فأجابته المرأة**:*​​*' **للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين*​


----------



## mbakir88 (25 مارس 2010)

*احد اسباب انتحار مدرس رياضيات*


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> فندق استغرق بناؤه 11 سنة موجود في الهند
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these are nice pictures


----------



## إسلام علي (26 مارس 2010)

mbakir88 قال:


> *دهاء النساء*
> *مرت امرأة فائقة الجمال برجل فقير بل معدم، فنظر إليها وقلبه ينفطر شغفا بجمالها*
> *ثم تقدم منها ودار بينهما الحوار الآتي**: *
> *الرجل*
> ...


أخي الحبيب هذا فيه من امتهان القرآن الكريم ما الله به عليم !!


----------



## الموهوبة1 (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الموهوبة1 (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ayman (1 أبريل 2010)




----------



## Ayman (1 أبريل 2010)




----------



## mbakir88 (6 مايو 2010)

*قصص حلوه ماشيه مع زماننا هههه*

نظراً للتطور الحضاري و الاجتماعي و غلاء المعيشة............ ......... .... فقد ارتأت اللجنة العليا للقصص 
أن تقوم ببعض التعديلات لتتلاءم مع الوقت الراهن 
اليكم بعض منها 
_______ 

قصة الأميرة و الشرير 

بعد أن خطف الشرير الأميرة و أخذها إلى قصره في أعلى الجبل 
ذهب البطل لإنقاذها ووصل إلى الشرير و بدأ بقتاله 
و فجأة قالت الأميرة : لحظة لحظةَ !! 
و سألت البطل: أبو الشباب، عندك فيلا في الجميرا؟؟؟ 
قال البطل: لا. 
قالت: عندك رينج 
سبورت؟ 
قال: لا. 
قالت : شو جايبك ؟؟؟ 
قال:لأنقذك وأصبح أميراً. 
قالت: يعني داخل على طمع . 
ثم هجمت الأميرة على البطل و أنقذت الشرير 
من بين يديه 
وعاشت هي و الشرير في سعادة وهناء !!! 
_______ 
قصة ليلى و الذئب 

عندما شاهدت ليلى الذئب في الغابة دلته على بيت جدتها 
و اتفقت معه على قتل جدتها كي ترثها 
و تعطيه نسبته من العملية !!! 
_____ 
قصة علي بابا و الأربعين حرامي 
بعد نقاش طويل و اجتماعات و مباحثات بين علي بابا و الأربعين حرامي 
اقتنع علي بابا بهم .. 
و صارت قصة الواحد و الأربعين حرامي !! 
____________ _ 
الأميرة و الأقزام السبعة 
سألت زوجة الأب الشريرة المرآة: من أجمل إمرأة في البلاد ؟؟ 
قالت المرآة: سنو وايت ! 
فذهبت إلى أخصائي تجميل في بيروت.. 
و بعد عدة عمليات تجميل ونفخ عادت زوجة أبيها إلى المرآة 
و سألتها: من أجمل إمرأة في البلاد؟؟ 
فقالت المرآة: أنت يا سيدتي. 
ففرحت و طنشت سنو وايت 
التي عاشت مع الأقزام السبعة الي طلعوا عينها و خلوها تنظف البيت و تطبخ كل يوم 
____________ __ 
علاء الدين و المصباح السحري 
بعد أن رأى علاء الدين الأميرة 
طلب من عفريت المصباح أن يحضر له بينتلي جي تي كوبيه سوبر شارج 
عشان يداعس مع الملك راعي الكورفيت و يفوز عليه 
بس قسط التأمين طلع غالي عشان سيارة سبورت فاضطر علاء الدين أن يبيع السيارة 
و انسحب من السباق و خسر الأميرة 
و فتح محل شاورما 
____________ _________ _ 
قصة سندريلا 
انتظرت سندريلا طويلاَ و لم تظهر الساحرة 
فصعدت إلى غرفة أختيها و ملأت وجهها بالمكياج 
وذهبت إلى الحفلة . 
و عندما وصلت إلى الحفلة وهي تظن بأنها ستأسر قلب الأمير 
فوجئت بأن كل الفتيات أجمل منها . 
و عندما رآها الأمير قال: مالت عليكي ويا ويهك تقول سحلية 
و عادت سندريلا بخيبة الأمل و لكن سواق الأمير الخاص 'بابو' أعجب بها 
وعرض عليها الزواج فوافقت على الفور على مبدأ (عصفور في اليد و لا عشره في الشجرة​


----------



## Eng.Suheib (7 مايو 2010)

mbakir88 حلوين ^^


----------



## m66666677 (7 مايو 2010)

check this out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbsvOJ2N0C0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## أبو نادر (7 مايو 2010)

mbakir88 قال:


> نظراً للتطور الحضاري و الاجتماعي و غلاء المعيشة............ ......... .... فقد ارتأت اللجنة العليا للقصص
> أن تقوم ببعض التعديلات لتتلاءم مع الوقت الراهن
> اليكم بعض منها
> _______
> ...



تعليقا على هذه الجزئية اللطيفة :

الأن فهمت لماذا يطلق أصدقاؤنا الهنود هنا في السعودية لقب علي بابا 
على الشخص الحرامي لا بد أنه تم نقل هذه القصة المعدلة من التراث الهندي


----------



## mohamedelm_2012 (25 مارس 2012)

thank you


----------



## anass81 (26 مارس 2012)

نظراً للظروف الحالية في الوطن العربي والدماء التي تراق في سوريا فسوف يتم قفل الموضوع مؤقتاً


----------

